# Isabel Marant clothes & accessories!



## Swanky

Continued from here.

Please discuss and post pics of all things Isabel Marant here!

Please use her shoe threads in our Glass Slipper forum for shoe pics/comments 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-hidden-wedge-sneaker-690725.html
plus MANY more!


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm reposting the pic I found online . I love this pic and it makes me smile. Such happy, bright colors! I wish I was on that beach right now.


----------



## am2022

Oh tb I have this in my laptop too!! Such a lovely pic of the weez!!!


QUOTE=tb-purselover;22654915]I'm reposting the pic I found online . I love this pic and it makes me smile. Such happy, bright colors! I wish I was on that beach right now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> I'm reposting the pic I found online . I love this pic and it makes me smile. Such happy, bright colors! I wish I was on that beach right now.



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## larastyle

I really like the Odrys cardigan.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> I'm reposting the pic I found online . I love this pic and it makes me smile. Such happy, bright colors! I wish I was on that beach right now.



that is gorgeous!
i have to admit--i caught the weez on second cut sale at barney's (60% off!) but ended up returning it--even tho' it was a fantastic sale, it was still a chunk of money and i didn't think i could justify enough wearings out of it for that price--it's a very stiff and heavy jacket and seemed more special occasion then everyday use.  i'd rather put that $ towards a classic handbag or piece of jewelry!


----------



## Jaded81

OMG a new thread already!


----------



## juneping

oh new thread....lucky #8...


----------



## am2022

Same as you ... SA called as well during second cut!!
I kept it but haven't decided if for keeps or if i
Will need to resell !!!  
Love love the embellishment though!




nycbagfiend said:


> that is gorgeous!
> i have to admit--i caught the weez on second cut sale at barney's (60% off!) but ended up returning it--even tho' it was a fantastic sale, it was still a chunk of money and i didn't think i could justify enough wearings out of it for that price--it's a very stiff and heavy jacket and seemed more special occasion then everyday use.  i'd rather put that $ towards a classic handbag or piece of jewelry!


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:


> Same as you ... SA called as well during second cut!!
> I kept it but haven't decided if for keeps or if i
> Will need to resell !!!
> Love love the embellishment though!



Yay! Would love to see mod pics!!


----------



## Julierose

Hey guys, I need help with Isabel Marant sweater sizing!  I am not sure if I need a size 38 or 40. I am very thin on top, but I have large boobs LOL  I wear a size 40 in Bal moto jackets, and size 38 in the quilted style if that helps? Anyone own her sweaters? Pullovers....not cardigans. THANKS!!


----------



## varvara

Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...

Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time


----------



## nycbagfiend

you are brave and smart! 
the SA's eyes popped out her head when i brought it back--she too tried to convince me to hold on to it and put it up on evil-bay if i ever changed my mind!  i semi-regret not listening to her but i already have the july jacket still sitting in my closet that's only been worn once bc like the weez, it's too memorable and dressy for my lifestyle.
to make myself feel better, i bought the kady the same day i returned the weez!  not as beautiful but i will get lots of use from it!





amacasa said:


> Same as you ... SA called as well during second cut!!
> I kept it but haven't decided if for keeps or if i
> Will need to resell !!!
> Love love the embellishment though!


----------



## nycbagfiend

varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time



that's a gorgeous collection of jackets, varvara!


----------



## nycbagfiend

hi julie, sounds like we've got similar builds--i'm narrow but busty on top (32D; size US 2-4 in jackets) and have a bunch of IM tops/sweaters--i generally seem to take a 38 (last yr's sweaters are mostly size 1).  i've been taking a 38 in this yr's jackets/blazers too if that's any comparison?

hope that helps!  which IM sweaters are you thinking about? 




Julierose said:


> Hey guys, I need help with Isabel Marant sweater sizing!  I am not sure if I need a size 38 or 40. I am very thin on top, but I have large boobs LOL  I wear a size 40 in Bal moto jackets, and size 38 in the quilted style if that helps? Anyone own her sweaters? Pullovers....not cardigans. THANKS!!


----------



## Jaded81

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing!



varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time


----------



## Swanky

You're welcome! {I'm not Megs by the way  lol!}

Great pieces!!




varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time


----------



## Niniloves

Julierose said:


> Hey guys, I need help with Isabel Marant sweater sizing!  I am not sure if I need a size 38 or 40. I am very thin on top, but I have large boobs LOL  I wear a size 40 in Bal moto jackets, and size 38 in the quilted style if that helps? Anyone own her sweaters? Pullovers....not cardigans. THANKS!!


I think it depends on the look you're going for...if you want a more fitted look, 38 will be just fine. If you want a more oversized slouchy effect, I would go with the 40.  


varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time


That collection is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Niniloves

Has MyTheresa increased their prices on Isabel Marant?  I remember them being much cheaper before, but now they're the same price as US!


----------



## dbaby

Niniloves said:
			
		

> Has MyTheresa increased their prices on Isabel Marant?  I remember them being much cheaper before, but now they're the same price as US!



Omg you're right! Maybe this is IM trying to control their US prices like not allowing matches to ship to the US??


----------



## juneping

Niniloves said:


> Has MyTheresa increased their prices on Isabel Marant?  I remember them being much cheaper before, but now they're the same price as US!



you are right...


----------



## juneping

varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time



wow...you have an amazing collection!!


----------



## Julierose

nycbagfiend said:


> hi julie, sounds like we've got similar builds--i'm narrow but busty on top (32D; size US 2-4 in jackets) and have a bunch of IM tops/sweaters--i generally seem to take a 38 (last yr's sweaters are mostly size 1).  i've been taking a 38 in this yr's jackets/blazers too if that's any comparison?
> 
> hope that helps!  which IM sweaters are you thinking about?



Thank you! I was thinking of this one.....
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16383&sid=1179&pid=#
And I am a 34 DD 
Narrow shoulders....
if I measure under my boobs it's 30 inches...


----------



## Julierose

Niniloves said:


> I think it depends on the look you're going for...if you want a more fitted look, 38 will be just fine. If you want a more oversized slouchy effect, I would go with the 40.
> 
> That collection is GORGEOUS!



thanks Niniloves! I am still deciding between the two sizes


----------



## varvara

THANK YOU ALL FOR NICE COMMENTS...

Still looking for any Flanas---- If you come across one please do PM me


----------



## jellylicious

varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time



Gorgeous collection! Mod pixs please when you have more time!


----------



## jellylicious

Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.


----------



## Niniloves

jellylicious said:


> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.



Beautiful! You wear them so well!!


----------



## Niniloves

dbaby said:


> Omg you're right! Maybe this is IM trying to control their US prices like not allowing matches to ship to the US??



Yes, I have a feeling that's what it is  I guess we are taking all of their business


----------



## jellylicious

Niniloves said:


> Beautiful! You wear them so well!!



Thanks Nini! :shame:


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.


Wow! They look stunning on you, you wear it so well. Thanks for taking the time of taking the photo. Enjoy!


----------



## tb-purselover

Julierose said:


> Thank you! I was thinking of this one.....
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16383&sid=1179&pid=#
> And I am a 34 DD
> Narrow shoulders....
> if I measure under my boobs it's 30 inches...



Hi Julie,

I wear a sz 38 in bmotos and 36 in quilted bmotos (can zip). Although I can also wear a 36 regular and 34 quilted bmotos for a more fitted (can not zip) look. In Isabel Marant I take a sz 1 or sz 38 (two previous seasons). 

I know IM redid her sizing this season (again) so I am uncertain how to advise you. I am told that now the IM sz 36 is the correct size for me but since I have not purchased anything this season but IM tshirts I am not confident how to advise you.

I did just purchase the IM Ruby t-shrit and Rigi t-shirt. In both t-shirts I took a size M so maybe I am still a sz IM 38. The size M is a tad large/slouchy - which is the look I was going for. Size S in the tees would have been a more fitted, but loose, look I think.

I think for you, since you are a sz 40 in bmotos, I would suggest try a IM sz 40 for a fitted look and 42 for a slouchy look in the sweater. You can exchange if needed. I would try and call to get measurements of both sizes before purchasing however.


----------



## Jaded81

Ohh I got the white rigi and black ruby too 



tb-purselover said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I wear a sz 38 in bmotos and 36 in quilted bmotos (can zip). Although I can also wear a 36 regular and 34 quilted bmotos for a more fitted (can not zip) look. In Isabel Marant I take a sz 1 or sz 38 (two previous seasons).
> 
> I know IM redid her sizing this season (again) so I am uncertain how to advise you. I am told that now the IM sz 36 is the correct size for me but since I have not purchased anything this season but IM tshirts I am not confident how to advise you.
> 
> I did just purchase the IM Ruby t-shrit and Rigi t-shirt. In both t-shirts I took a size M so maybe I am still a sz IM 38. The size M is a tad large/slouchy - which is the look I was going for. Size S in the tees would have been a more fitted, but loose, look I think.
> 
> I think for you, since you are a sz 40 in bmotos, I would suggest try a IM sz 40 for a fitted look and 42 for a slouchy look in the sweater. You can exchange if needed. I would try and call to get measurements of both sizes before purchasing however.


----------



## Jaded81

Oh wow you look HAWT!!!




jellylicious said:


> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.


----------



## Jaded81

Ok ladies I have a question.. hope you don't mind me asking. How old is everyone here? I I'm 31!


----------



## Porter

jellylicious said:


> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.



They look so beautiful on you!  The pairing with the Momo is divine.  I like how versatile the black is.  I was all for the green, but I can see the black definitely getting more wear.


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.



Wow! You look stunning in the momo and Jacobs! I agree that the detachable tassles on the side make the boots look a tad too bulky!


----------



## varvara

Lovely photos *jelly*!!!

I have the Jacobs too.... 
Amazing boot BTW w Jeans, or bare legs and skirt. And sooo comfy!


----------



## Niniloves

Julierose said:


> Thank you! I was thinking of this one.....
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=16383&sid=1179&pid=#
> And I am a 34 DD
> Narrow shoulders....
> if I measure under my boobs it's 30 inches...





tb-purselover said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I wear a sz 38 in bmotos and 36 in quilted bmotos (can zip). Although I can also wear a 36 regular and 34 quilted bmotos for a more fitted (can not zip) look. In Isabel Marant I take a sz 1 or sz 38 (two previous seasons).
> 
> I know IM redid her sizing this season (again) so I am uncertain how to advise you. I am told that now the IM sz 36 is the correct size for me but since I have not purchased anything this season but IM tshirts I am not confident how to advise you.
> 
> I did just purchase the IM Ruby t-shrit and Rigi t-shirt. In both t-shirts I took a size M so maybe I am still a sz IM 38. The size M is a tad large/slouchy - which is the look I was going for. Size S in the tees would have been a more fitted, but loose, look I think.
> 
> I think for you, since you are a sz 40 in bmotos, I would suggest try a IM sz 40 for a fitted look and 42 for a slouchy look in the sweater. You can exchange if needed. I would try and call to get measurements of both sizes before purchasing however.


Hmmm...I agree with* tb-purselover*, I think a size 40 would be better in this particular sweater (for a fitted look) as it looks like it runs a bit small!


----------



## Brigitte031

jaded81 said:
			
		

> ok ladies i have a question.. Hope you don't mind me asking. How old is everyone here? I i'm 31!



23!


----------



## Pembldon

32


----------



## ElleFlowers

31!


----------



## lulu1982

30!


----------



## dbaby

23 as well


----------



## Jaded81

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> 23!



Awhh you're still a baby!


----------



## Jaded81

Ahh my age!




Pembldon said:


> 32





ElleFlowers said:


> 31!





lulu1982 said:


> 30!


----------



## Jaded81

Another toddler! 



dbaby said:


> 23 as well


----------



## Jaded81

Guess I am wondering because I wonder if I will still be able to wear it when I am 40 and still look good!


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Guess I am wondering because I wonder if I will still be able to wear it when I am 40 and still look good!


 
Ms. Marant said she's retiring when she hits 50.....
and she's in her 40s....i thought she looks pretty good in her own design...

and i am forever 28...


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> Wow! They look stunning on you, you wear it so well. Thanks for taking the time of taking the photo. Enjoy!





Jaded81 said:


> Oh wow you look HAWT!!!





Porter said:


> They look so beautiful on you!  The pairing with the Momo is divine.  I like how versatile the black is.  I was all for the green, but I can see the black definitely getting more wear.





Kaypa said:


> Wow! You look stunning in the momo and Jacobs! I agree that the detachable tassles on the side make the boots look a tad too bulky!





varvara said:


> Lovely photos *jelly*!!!
> 
> I have the Jacobs too....
> Amazing boot BTW w Jeans, or bare legs and skirt. And sooo comfy!


  ladies!!! 

Kaypa, Varvara-Pretty sure we all want to see your mod pixs with the jacobs!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> Ohh I got the white rigi and black ruby too



Mod pix please!?!?! What size did you get in the ruby? I think I would need an xs. Right?


----------



## varvara

*jaded*, I am 35! the oldest here LOL


----------



## kitechick

varvara said:
			
		

> jaded, I am 35! the oldest here LOL



But not the only one. I'm 35, too...


----------



## raradarling

Jaded81 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question.. hope you don't mind me asking. How old is everyone here? I I'm 31!



33!




juneping said:


> Ms. Marant said she's retiring when she hits 50.....
> and she's in her 40s....i thought she looks pretty good in her own design...
> 
> and i am forever 28...




Haha! Me too!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> Ms. Marant said she's retiring when she hits 50.....
> and she's in her 40s....i thought she looks pretty good in her own design...
> 
> and i am forever 28...



i'm with june--i stopped aging at 29!


----------



## nycbagfiend

varvara said:


> *jaded*, I am 35! the oldest here LOL





kitechick said:


> But not the only one. I'm 35, too...



i'm joining the mid-30's group!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Guess I am wondering because I wonder if I will still be able to wear it when I am 40 and still look good!



i've got a few friends 40+ that wear IM...and rather stylishly at that! granted, they leave the mini skirts and short-shorts to the 20somethings, but still rock the jackets, coats, sweaters etc!


----------



## am2022

oh no.. i guess i really am the oldest here...  hitting the big 4-0 in less than 6 months!ush:


----------



## sep

^^  I'm not far behind...  37 here!


----------



## zzhoneybee

I'm 28!


----------



## zzhoneybee

and I can't believe our old thread was archived-- amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Ohh I got the white rigi and black ruby too


Oh yes! I love these tee's, don't you? They are so drapey and have to perfect look. The linen makes them feel like nothing on. I got my ruby and rigi in dark khaki . I think I'm a little obsessed with that color. 

I also want the rigi in white or bronze. Also I would love something in garnet. But I have to hold off for now.


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm with June, I stopped at 29 lol. I'm not telling how old I am!


----------



## lil tote

zzhoneybee said:
			
		

> I'm 28!



I'm also 28.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I'm with June, I stopped at 29 lol. I'm not telling how old I am!


 
tb, where did you end up buying the tee? i am thinking of getting it at totokaelo...hopefully tax free....
oh...can you do some mod pix of the tees?? thanks!!


----------



## jellylicious

:sunnies I plead the FIFTH!!!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question.. hope you don't mind me asking. How old is everyone here? I I'm 31!


 
I'm 34. 



jellylicious said:


> ladies!!!
> 
> Kaypa, Varvara-Pretty sure we all want to see your mod pixs with the jacobs!


'

We just had a heat wave, I'll try to take some mod pics soon!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> tb, where did you end up buying the tee? i am thinking of getting it at totokaelo...hopefully tax free....
> oh...can you do some mod pix of the tees?? thanks!!



Hi *June, *I ended up getting mine from totokaelo. They were great and after telling them my IM size last season and the previous season they, like you, also recommended the sz M for a slouchy fit.

Today is a busy day with both kids going to school the first time and get out in 20 minutes! After that we have some doctor's appts. But I will try and get you mod pics tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hi *June, *I ended up getting mine from totokaelo. They were great and after telling them my IM size last season and the previous season they, like you, also recommended the sz M for a slouchy fit.
> 
> Today is a busy day with both kids going to school the first time and get out in 20 minutes! After that we have some doctor's appts. But I will try and get you mod pics tonight or tomorrow!


 
oh sweetie, no rush....
i was very intrigued by tokokaelo, their unique style. tho it's too minimum for my taste but i just love their merchandises. the model is so pretty...she actually reminded me of a jap soap star, "tokyo love story"...


----------



## soholaleni

Jaded81 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question.. hope you don't mind me asking. How old is everyone here? I I'm 31!



Just turned 25


----------



## mercer

I'm 46!  I stay away from the short skirts, but everything else is on the table for me!  It's really all about the styling.  I certainly don't want to look like I'm trying to be 25.  I've strayed from IM a few times this summer and just wasn't happy- it all ended up on fleabay!  Her pieces just work for me and everything is so cohesive.

I've been busy and not posting. Just stopped by for a quick browse-  you IM ladies are always such an inspiration to me!  With all the new fall pieces coming in, it's so fun to see everyone in their new outfits!


----------



## am2022

Ladies... Boston sneakers all
Sizes nap international!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Oooo, Amacasa you are BAD. Must. Resist.

I will always be 29.


----------



## larastyle

As a stylist, I have a client who is in her early 60s and I dress her in IMs and then I have one in her 30s and we stay away from IMs.  It is not only about age, it is very much about personality as well.  The 60 year old is in a great shape.  exercises every day, takes care of herself and has a fun yet classy personality and she can pull off IM pieces like nothing else, we just have to be more selective but I adore the IM pieces on her.


----------



## Julide

larastyle said:


> As a stylist, I have a client who is in her early 60s and I dress her in IMs and then I have one in her 30s and we stay away from IMs.  It is not only about age, it is very much about personality as well.  The 60 year old is in a great shape.  exercises every day, takes care of herself and has a fun yet classy personality and she can pull off IM pieces like nothing else, we just have to be more selective but I adore the IM pieces on her.



You make a great point! I think it is about style personality. IM pieces are very distinct. I would love to see how your older client looks in IM!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for all your responses ladies! &#10084;


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> oh no.. i guess i really am the oldest here...  hitting the big 4-0 in less than 6 months!ush:



Well you def don't look your age! Also, you just convinced me that I should be able to wear IM for at least another 10 years!  Bc you look incredible in it!


----------



## Jaded81

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Mod pix please!?!?! What size did you get in the ruby? I think I would need an xs. Right?



I got an xs so you should be the same bc we are the same size?

They are in the laundry basket! Will do so once they have been washed and dried!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Oh yes! I love these tee's, don't you? They are so drapey and have to perfect look. The linen makes them feel like nothing on. I got my ruby and rigi in dark khaki . I think I'm a little obsessed with that color.
> 
> I also want the rigi in white or bronze. Also I would love something in garnet. But I have to hold off for now.



Ohhhhh what does the bronze look like??


----------



## Porter

Hi gals! I will be in NY for a few nights during Fashion Week and was wondering what the best places are for IM besides the official store.  Don't know how much time I'll have to shop, so I would really like to make the most of it.  Thank you!!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx

Best,
Kristi


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Porter said:


> Hi gals! I will be in NY for a few nights during Fashion Week and was wondering what the best places are for IM besides the official store.  Don't know how much time I'll have to shop, so I would really like to make the most of it.  Thank you!!



Hello! I would definitely recommend checking out Steven Alan in TriBeCa -- they have some nice Étoile pieces, as well as some Bobbys and Dickers.  Barney's and Bergdorfs also carry her stuff. There's also a store called Elizabeth Charles, in the Meatpacking district, but I've never actually been there. However they seem to have a nice selection based on what I've seen online. Isabel's store in Soho is definitely your best bet though! Hope that helps you a bit!


----------



## dbaby

Porter said:


> Hi gals! I will be in NY for a few nights during Fashion Week and was wondering what the best places are for IM besides the official store.  Don't know how much time I'll have to shop, so I would really like to make the most of it.  Thank you!!



There's also Maryam Nassir Zadeh in East Village and Bird in Brooklyn (two different locations).


----------



## stefeilnately

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



Hello Kristi, I love the green tee in the second photo.. May I know the name of it and if it is from current season? Tks


----------



## Porter

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi


Wow Kristi! Awesome fall haul!  I've been eyeing the Flower blouse and those Perry cords.  




			
				kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hello! I would definitely recommend checking out Steven Alan in TriBeCa -- they have some nice Étoile pieces, as well as some Bobbys and Dickers.  Barney's and Bergdorfs also carry her stuff. There's also a store called Elizabeth Charles, in the Meatpacking district, but I've never actually been there. However they seem to have a nice selection based on what I've seen online. Isabel's store in Soho is definitely your best bet though! Hope that helps you a bit!


Thank you so much! This will be very helpful! 



			
				dbaby said:
			
		

> There's also Maryam Nassir Zadeh in East Village and Bird in Brooklyn (two different locations).


I will be dropping by MNZ for sure.  I love her aesthetic and have been looking forward to visiting her boutique one day.  Bird is also on my list. Thank you!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

stefeilnately said:


> Hello Kristi, I love the green tee in the second photo.. May I know the name of it and if it is from current season? Tks



Hi! Thank you! It's the Rigi tee, from the current étoile line. It's available on LaGarconne.com if you're interested.


----------



## stefeilnately

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi! Thank you! It's the Rigi tee, from the current étoile line. It's available on LaGarconne.com if you're interested.



Oh thank you! Is the colour more of an olive green or bronze? I like the colour on your pic! If you don't mind, would you be able to tell me how the sizing runs? I am usually a us4.. Many thanks


----------



## am2022

Hi kristi lovely pieces...
really eyeing that gray skirt... is it too short? and hows the sizing on this?
love all your pics...
welcome to the thread!



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi


----------



## kristi_sikorski

stefeilnately said:


> Oh thank you! Is the colour more of an olive green or bronze? I like the colour on your pic! If you don't mind, would you be able to tell me how the sizing runs? I am usually a us4.. Many thanks



My pleasure!  The color I have is called Bronze, but in person it's definitely more of a deep olive/army green. And for some reason, the photos on LaGarconne make it look much lighter than it actually is. If you're a size 4, I would probably suggest you go with a Small. I have an XSmall, I'm 5'2 and a size 0, and the tee has a relaxed fit, and is on the long side.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Ohhhhh what does the bronze look like??



Hey Jaded! The Bronze is at La Garconne. Take a look at the pics. I've not seen it IRL but I think it would look awesome paired with the anthra Beketts or Gris Beketts  and a skirt . I think it is similar in color to the Bronze Ulyse jacket (which is more of a army green).

It looks like *kristi_sikorski* just got one and she has pics of it above. It is so neutral and I can see wearing the color with taupe dickers or IM sneakers.

There is also the Ruby tee in Bronze at the IM store in SoHo and Misch Boutique.


----------



## stefeilnately

kristi_sikorski said:


> My pleasure!  The color I have is called Bronze, but in person it's definitely more of a deep olive/army green. And for some reason, the photos on LaGarconne make it look much lighter than it actually is. If you're a size 4, I would probably suggest you go with a Small. I have an XSmall, I'm 5'2 and a size 0, and the tee has a relaxed fit, and is on the long side.



This is very helpful Kristi!! Olive green sounds like what I am looking for
Thanks again!!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

amacasa said:


> Hi kristi lovely pieces...
> really eyeing that gray skirt... is it too short? and hows the sizing on this?
> love all your pics...
> welcome to the thread!



Hello! Thank you so much . The grey "Nuta" skirt is really versatile... in the picture I took, I had the skirt high up on my waist, so it would appear shorter. It can definitely sit on my hips and be closer to knee-length though. It's also super stretchy, has a lot of give, and stays really tight.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

stefeilnately said:


> This is very helpful Kristi!! Olive green sounds like what I am looking for
> Thanks again!!



No problem! Glad I could help.


----------



## juneping

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi


 
wow...you look hot!! look at those legs....


----------



## tb-purselover

Awesome haul *Kristi*! Congrats and you look beautiful!



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> oh sweetie, no rush....
> i was very intrigued by tokokaelo, their unique style. tho it's too minimum for my taste but i just love their merchandises. the model is so pretty...she actually reminded me of a jap soap star, "tokyo love story"...


Hi June,

Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.

Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.

I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> wow...you look hot!! look at those legs....



Oh you're so sweet! Thank you. I'm flattered!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome haul *Kristi*! Congrats and you look beautiful!



Thank you, lovely! You look awesome in your Rigi and Ruby tees!


----------



## fduff

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi




Hi Kristi-- love all your pieces and that grey jacket from spring!  Can you tell me how itchy it is?  As I recall it has mohair in it and usually I find that itchy, but if it's only a small amount of it, maybe I can get away with it   Thanks!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hi June,
> 
> Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.


 
thanks TB!! very helpful...
the tees look great on you....just ordered the white rigi....i think i am done until x'mas sales.....


----------



## kristi_sikorski

fduff said:


> Hi Kristi-- love all your pieces and that grey jacket from spring!  Can you tell me how itchy it is?  As I recall it has mohair in it and usually I find that itchy, but if it's only a small amount of it, maybe I can get away with it   Thanks!



Hello -- thanks so much! It's actually not very itchy at all. I just checked the fiber content; it's 74% virgin wool, 16% mohair, 5% viscose, 5% polyamide. It has a soft touch, and quite frankly I'm surprised it was pre-spring, because I think it looks much more appropriate for cooler Fall weather!


----------



## fduff

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hello -- thanks so much! It's actually not very itchy at all. I just checked the fiber content; it's 74% virgin wool, 16% mohair, 5% viscose, 5% polyamide. It has a soft touch, and quite frankly I'm surprised it was pre-spring, because I think it looks much more appropriate for cooler Fall weather!




Thanks for the quick reply!  Hopefully I can track it down-- I love the way it falls on you


----------



## Tee

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



Welcome Kristi! Lovin' everything and you look amazing in that outfit!


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> Hi June,
> 
> Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.



Those tops look so cool paired with the Ziane jeans! Looking awesome like always tb!


----------



## fduff

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hello -- thanks so much! It's actually not very itchy at all. I just checked the fiber content; it's 74% virgin wool, 16% mohair, 5% viscose, 5% polyamide. It has a soft touch, and quite frankly I'm surprised it was pre-spring, because I think it looks much more appropriate for cooler Fall weather!




Oh, by the way, based on your measurements, I'm assuming you're wearing a 36 or 0?  TIA!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Tee said:


> Welcome Kristi! Lovin' everything and you look amazing in that outfit!



Thank you! It's awesome to see that you post on here!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

fduff said:


> Oh, by the way, based on your measurements, I'm assuming you're wearing a 36 or 0?  TIA!





fduff said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!  Hopefully I can track it down-- I love the way it falls on you




Aww thank you! And yep! I'm wearing a 36.


----------



## Niniloves

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



Welcome Kristi! You've always got such great hauls (totally follow you on Instagram ). Love the flower blouse in the 1st pic!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Niniloves said:


> Welcome Kristi! You've always got such great hauls (totally follow you on Instagram ). Love the flower blouse in the 1st pic!



Thank you dear! I can't believe I haven't followed you on Instagram until now. *smacks head*

You've got some lovely hauls yourself!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I got an xs so you should be the same bc we are the same size?
> 
> They are in the laundry basket! Will do so once they have been washed and dried!


I thought so XS, thanks!



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi


Lovely pieces Kristi! We hope to see more of you and your collection. Now you got me thinking whether I should go for the bronze instead of the grenat color tee. You wear the nuta so well too-love that skirt! 



tb-purselover said:


> Hi June,
> 
> Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.


TB-which one do you prefer? They both hang so nice on you.


----------



## raradarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you dear! I can't believe I haven't followed you on Instagram until now. *smacks head*
> 
> You've got some lovely hauls yourself!



hey ladies - what are your instagram names??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> hey ladies - what are your instagram names??



Yes, spill it! 

I'm dittedegn.


----------



## Niniloves

raradarling said:


> hey ladies - what are your instagram names??



Niniloves


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Ohh I got the white rigi and black ruby too


How was the sizing?  I noticed the Rigi has 5 sizes available - from XS to XL.  Does that mean it fits very snug... because there are usually no XL in T shirts.


----------



## Jayne1

I just noticed that if you look at Matches, many prices have gone up considerably.  Some tee shirts that were $130 are now $300, each!

I know this for a fact because I screen-saved some possible purchases and was comparing the original prices to these new prices.

I know the dollar fluctuates but not that much.  Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I just noticed that if you look at Matches, many prices have gone up considerably. Some tee shirts that were $130 are now $300, each!
> 
> I know this for a fact because I screen-saved some possible purchases and was comparing the original prices to these new prices.
> 
> I know the dollar fluctuates but not that much. Can someone explain this to me?


 
same thing happened to mytherasa.com as well. i think it's ninilove?? mentioned that....
and it might have to do w/ no shipping to the US....
i don't know. this really blows....completely shattered my int'l shopping tricks...


----------



## Tee

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you! It's awesome to see that you post on here!


 
Thank you Kristi!  Can't wait to see more of your mod pics!


----------



## Porter

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I just noticed that if you look at Matches, many prices have gone up considerably.  Some tee shirts that were $130 are now $300, each!
> 
> I know this for a fact because I screen-saved some possible purchases and was comparing the original prices to these new prices.
> 
> I know the dollar fluctuates but not that much.  Can someone explain this to me?



When I spoke with my SA recently, she said that IM is very strict on their pricing which I would think means consistent pricing with all vendors.  Matches seemed to be much cheaper than other stores/sites and I think IM finally caught on.  I'm assuming Matches had to adjust their prices as a result.


----------



## Jayne1

Porter said:


> When I spoke with my SA recently, she said that IM is very strict on their pricing which I would think means consistent pricing with all vendors.  Matches seemed to be much cheaper than other stores/sites and I think IM finally caught on.  I'm assuming Matches had to adjust their prices as a result.


Except the Etoile tee shirts aren't $300 on other sites... so why on Matches?


----------



## dbaby

Size 36 red poppys are on Yoox for $398...not my size sadly


----------



## Porter

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Except the Etoile tee shirts aren't $300 on other sites... so why on Matches?


Wow, just looked at the site, and Matches did increase their prices.  I compared the items with other sites, and it looks like the Rider tee is the only one that seems overpriced.  Maybe a glitch or mistake? It's $165 elsewhere.  Everything else seems to be pretty much in line with La Garconne, Totokaelo, etc.


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



welcome to the thread!  i'm a nyc-er too!

fantastic haul!  what is the white blouse in the center of the top pic?  looks very up my alley!


----------



## soholaleni

Porter said:


> When I spoke with my SA recently, she said that IM is very strict on their pricing which I would think means consistent pricing with all vendors.  Matches seemed to be much cheaper than other stores/sites and I think IM finally caught on.  I'm assuming Matches had to adjust their prices as a result.



What I find pretty weird is the inconsistency with the IM Soho store alone. I bought my Momo jacket from them a few weeks ago for $395..and in the latest email they sent me with the newest arrivals, the Momo is listed with a price of $460..what's with that?

On a side note, the Net-a-porter Lookbook has multiple issues with the IM prices. Another pair of the pumps is listed with a price of $100 something, which is clearly wrong! When you click on the link, it doesn't take you to the shoes, but rather some other completely different clothing item with the $100 something price...sooo...maybe thats the problem with the Milwauke boots as well?? Not sure..

I FINALLY pre-ordered the Milwauke boots from Espejto...hope everything goes well and I can walk in them!!  It may be awhile before they come, however. The wait is going to kill me!


----------



## Niniloves

juneping said:


> same thing happened to mytherasa.com as well. i think it's ninilove?? mentioned that....
> and it might have to do w/ no shipping to the US....
> i don't know. this really blows....completely shattered my int'l shopping tricks...



It totally blows! I hope none of the other boutiques increase...or I'm going to have to start being much more careful with IM purchases :wondering


----------



## kristi_sikorski

raradarling said:


> hey ladies - what are your instagram names??



kristi_sikorski


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> welcome to the thread!  i'm a nyc-er too!
> 
> fantastic haul!  what is the white blouse in the center of the top pic?  looks very up my alley!



Thank you! It's nice to stumble upon a fellow NYC-er. 
That's the "Finn" blouse. You can find it on Net-a-Porter, LaGarconne, and Isabel's SoHo store!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Porter said:


> When I spoke with my SA recently, she said that IM is very strict on their pricing which I would think means consistent pricing with all vendors.  Matches seemed to be much cheaper than other stores/sites and I think IM finally caught on.  I'm assuming Matches had to adjust their prices as a result.



That explains a lot. So now it seems like all of the prices on all the sites are basically the same?


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, spill it!
> 
> I'm dittedegn.





Niniloves said:


> Niniloves





kristi_sikorski said:


> kristi_sikorski



Thanks! Now i'm following you all!!


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> What I find pretty weird is the inconsistency with the IM Soho store alone. I bought my Momo jacket from them a few weeks ago for $395..and in the latest email they sent me with the newest arrivals, the Momo is listed with a price of $460..what's with that?
> 
> On a side note, the Net-a-porter Lookbook has multiple issues with the IM prices. Another pair of the pumps is listed with a price of $100 something, which is clearly wrong! When you click on the link, it doesn't take you to the shoes, but rather some other completely different clothing item with the $100 something price...sooo...maybe thats the problem with the Milwauke boots as well?? Not sure..
> 
> I FINALLY pre-ordered the Milwauke boots from Espejto...hope everything goes well and I can walk in them!!  It may be awhile before they come, however. The wait is going to kill me!




So exciting!! Can't wait to see them. how did you know they were carrying them? Whenever I go to their, "IM Pre-orders" link there's nothing there!




Jayne1 said:


> I just noticed that if you look at Matches, many prices have gone up considerably.  Some tee shirts that were $130 are now $300, each!
> 
> I know this for a fact because I screen-saved some possible purchases and was comparing the original prices to these new prices.
> 
> I know the dollar fluctuates but not that much.  Can someone explain this to me?



That sucks. Does this mean that prices in Europe have gone up to match the higher prices in the US? That would seem counterproductive. US prices are higher bc they include customs tax - IM should realize that and leave Matches alone. If people outside of Europe want to buy from European stores then we, too, have to pay the customs tax and that's our choice. To penalize us bc the US stores need to make their cut by marking-up the prices after customs tax is added isn't right! I guess we can just start sending our purchases to our European friends, at European prices, and have them mailed!!

I bought my Jacobs (should be here any day!) from YouSheHe in Copenhagen and even if I get hit with the 30% customs tax (hopefully not!!) they will still be $400 less than the price I was quoted from a store in Canada!!!!! that's a big diff. And, it's the difference between me buying the boots and not. Higher prices will certainly curb IM purchase frequency on my end - I'm already pushing my luck with my bank account!! I was just thinking today how lucky the ladies are in Europe - paying 700 Euros for the Jacobs. Whereas I have to pay $900-$1200 in my currency. That's a big jump!


----------



## am2022

TB love both shirts!!!  Rock and roll lady!!!

Inspiration pic: Marant Irox shorts and Rea sandals... and TDF celine python luggage!!!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> So exciting!! Can't wait to see them. how did you know they were carrying them? Whenever I go to their, "IM Pre-orders" link there's nothing there!



I registered on their site some time back with my shipping address, etc, so now when I go to the site, I immediately go to 'login' on the home page, and then after you do that it will say Welcome, ____! at the top with your name and you will be able to see all the items under IM and IM preorders. Hope that helps! They only have the Milwauke in Size 37 left. They came to ~ $950 USD, so even with possible taxes/fees they should still be cheaper than elsewhere I figure.


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> TB love both shirts!!!  Rock and roll lady!!!
> 
> Inspiration pic: Marant Irox shorts and Rea sandals... and TDF celine python luggage!!!



Love this look...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks TB!! very helpful...
> the tees look great on you....just ordered the white rigi....i think i am done until x'mas sales.....



Yay, I'm glad I could help. 



Tee said:


> Those tops look so cool paired with the Ziane jeans! Looking awesome like always tb!



Thank you sweetie! 



jellylicious said:


> TB-which one do you prefer? They both hang so nice on you.


I like both. I do find the Rigi more casual, less formal. You can dress it up with a jacket and necklace or keep it simple and wear it just as it is. So it is versatile that way. The Ruby I find it more formal. For example, I can wear it for a party with a nice necklace, bracelets, ear rings and skirt and it look good. I could never wear the Rigi like that. Both have a place in my wardrobe.



amacasa said:


> TB love both shirts!!!  Rock and roll lady!!!
> 
> Inspiration pic: Marant Irox shorts and Rea sandals... and TDF celine python luggage!!!



Thanks Ama! 

I love that picture. It is one of my favorite and THE pic that pushed me over the edge in buying the Rea sandals .


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

dbaby said:


> Size 36 red poppys are on Yoox for $398...not my size sadly


on yoox europe they were $240!


----------



## KristyDarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



Hi Kristi! Welcome to the thread! You wear Marant so well! I'm loving the tweedy looking Gray cardi you're wearing here....is it IM? If so what is the name of the piece?

*Edited to add*: OK, I just read through the thread and see that you said it was pre-spring. How on earth did I miss it earlier this year??? DOH!!!

By the way, we have the same stats (5'2", 100lbs), but you look so much slimmer than me! What's your secret? 

Cheers,
Another Kristy


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Hi June,
> 
> Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.



HOT!!! I might just have to grab this!


----------



## ElleFlowers

CommeUneEtoile said:


> on yoox europe they were $240!


 
I see them for EUR 235


----------



## Brigitte031

ElleFlowers said:
			
		

> I see them for EUR 235



If you change the country to Germany the price is preeeeeetty low, much lower than both those prices. I am HATING currency conversion and what's going on with Matches right now.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

ElleFlowers said:


> I see them for EUR 235


crazy right. they are 189 from yoox germany.


----------



## Brigitte031

CommeUneEtoile said:
			
		

> crazy right. they are 189&#128; from yoox germany.



As far as I know you have to select your country right? I don't think it's like NAP Int'l where you can select another country's site and ship to your own. $398 is a huge price jump for US customers. :/


----------



## ElleFlowers

CommeUneEtoile said:


> crazy right. they are 189 from yoox germany.


 
This is crazy, why would a German customer pay less, its all in the European Union?! there is no currency conversion and no taxes or duties are incurred within the EU....


----------



## kristi_sikorski

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Kristi! Welcome to the thread! You wear Marant so well! I'm loving the tweedy looking Gray cardi you're wearing here....is it IM? If so what is the name of the piece?
> 
> *Edited to add*: OK, I just read through the thread and see that you said it was pre-spring. How on earth did I miss it earlier this year??? DOH!!!
> 
> By the way, we have the same stats (5'2", 100lbs), but you look so much slimmer than me! What's your secret?
> 
> Cheers,
> Another Kristy



Hello! Thank you so much, you're so sweet!
Yes, that jacket is called the "Suvi", just in case you want to keep your eye on eBay.
Haha, oh you flatter me! I've just always been awkwardly skinny/petite. I have no diet/regimen, but I've recently started using an exercise bike, not to lose weight but to feel more internally "healthy". 

Awesome name, btw!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

amacasa said:


> TB love both shirts!!!  Rock and roll lady!!!
> 
> Inspiration pic: Marant Irox shorts and Rea sandals... and TDF celine python luggage!!!



KILLER look!


----------



## crimdellacrim

I just scored the Ela dress for $53.00! I almost pulled the trigger on the Noll dress but just couldn't for the price. 




Never mind just got notice item wasn't instock and site error. got my hopes up :/


----------



## Pembldon

Has anyone seen the momo and the monty together? I bought the momo when it first came out but am now seeing pics of the monty am worried I should have held out. It looks like its the same just a bit longer.


----------



## soholaleni

Has anyone tried on or purchased the Diego coat? If so, what are your thoughts on the style, fit, etc?? Thanks so much in advance.. I'm really tempted to snatch this one up


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased the Diego coat? If so, what are your thoughts on the style, fit, etc?? Thanks so much in advance.. I'm really tempted to snatch this one up



I'm curious also! Looks pretty good to me. Altho I guess it runs the risk of being too boxy? I like this grey version - I've only seen the burgundy - which I don't think is as versatile as the grey.


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> I'm curious also! Looks pretty good to me. Altho I guess it runs the risk of being too boxy? I like this grey version - I've only seen the burgundy - which I don't think is as versatile as the grey.



Yeah, I'm worried it won't look the same on me as it does on the models. Plus, the sleeves are already short and I have long arms, so I'm not sure how that would work out. I really like this lighter grey version though!


----------



## Jayne1

soholaleni said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased the Diego coat? If so, what are your thoughts on the style, fit, etc?? Thanks so much in advance.. I'm really tempted to snatch this one up


It reminds me of a cross between the Xabi and Ina from 2011.  I have both so the Diego didn't interest me. 

The last picture is the Xity and the fabric seems very similar.


----------



## soholaleni

Jayne1 said:


> It reminds me of a cross between the Xabi and Ina from 2011.  I have both so the Diego didn't interest me.
> 
> The last picture is the Xity and the fabric seems very similar.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1843236d1345666194-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-screen-shot-2012-08-22-at-4.09.21-pm.png



Thanks for posting all these great pics!! It does look pretty similar to these past jackets.


----------



## queenofshopping

Hi all,
I was wanting opinions of the etoile IM Odessa Tweed Boucle jacket... i am unable to see IRL or try it on... i am wondering what people think who have it or have seen it IRL... tia
also interested in the Plume ribbed alpaca cardigan... i am worried about either of these items looking too "beefy" or overwhelming on me... i love textures and chunkiness, and i am 5'7 and very tiny on top with curvy hips...tiny waist and 32B bra- natural waist is 26 ish, lean legs and thighs but i have to wear my denim in a size 30 due to my huge in comparison boo-tay... i am pretty willowy and lean looking, but some super chunky things on top are heinous with my shape...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jayne1 said:


> It reminds me of a cross between the Xabi and Ina from 2011.  I have both so the Diego didn't interest me.
> 
> The last picture is the Xity and the fabric seems very similar.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1843236d1345666194-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-screen-shot-2012-08-22-at-4.09.21-pm.png



So happy to see Ina on again, I forgot how cute it actually is! I have it in bordeaux/red!


----------



## Jayne1

Remember how itchy it was? 

I bought it anyway.


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you! It's nice to stumble upon a fellow NYC-er.
> That's the "Finn" blouse. You can find it on Net-a-Porter, LaGarconne, and Isabel's SoHo store!



thanks for the heads up!  ah..now i realize what blouse it is--i didnt' realize it was sleeveless (thought the sleeves were folded in back!)...so pretty with or without sleeves!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Thanks! Now i'm following you all!!



i'm a loser--have the instagram app on my iphone but never bothered signing up!  i need to get with the times!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ElleFlowers said:


> This is crazy, why would a German customer pay less, its all in the European Union?! there is no currency conversion and no taxes or duties are incurred within the EU....



that is odd--and the wearhouse is in italy, not germany, right??

i've never even bothered looking on yoox europe (since once i change my shipping to US i'm re-directed to the US site)...seems like there are more items available on europe too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> It reminds me of a cross between the Xabi and Ina from 2011.  I have both so the Diego didn't interest me.
> 
> The last picture is the Xity and the fabric seems very similar.
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1843236d1345666194-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-screen-shot-2012-08-22-at-4.09.21-pm.png



nice comparison pics!  i have the xavier from last year which is also kind of similar...


----------



## nycbagfiend

haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)


----------



## regeens

Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.


----------



## Porter

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



I always look forward to your mod pics!  I keep thinking the Buny might be too bohemian for my style but you always seem to make IM's pieces look completely versatile and effortless.  Now I think I need to track down the Buny and add it to my collection.  I don't really have anything like it in my closet. It looks like the perfect summer top!


----------



## mercer

I love it!   You look fantastic.  The Buny is one of my favorites!  Looks great with the Dixies!  I wish she would do the Dixies again.  I'm stalking ebay for another pair in my size.



nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)


you look great!! love the color of the dixies...



regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.


congrats!!

ladies...i found this blog and love to share with you all.
she's french and her style is just so chic.....and she wears a lot of IM..
http://www.the-working-girl.com/


----------



## jellybebe

regeens said:
			
		

> Thanks so much to tonkamama for inspiring me to get the Kady Jacket in Bronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



Oh no... I didn't really notice Kady until you posted these pics... Gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Hi June,
> 
> Here are some quick pics of Rigi and Ruby, sz M. For reference I am 119lbs and 34bust, 26waist, 36hips. I think it looks pretty slouchy, but not sloppy. Just the way I wanted them. If I went with a small I think they still would have been loose around the waist but since my shoulders are broad it would have been tighter then I wanted in the shoulders and arms. The sleeves in the Rigi would be too high on my arms instead of slouch and hanging lower, hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry Ruby is a bit wrinkly. I think I need to hang these up instead of placing them in my drawer since they are linen.
> 
> I'm wearing it with my IM Ziane (slouchy) jeans I got on sale. Hope this is helpful to everyone if they are choosing tees.



*tb-purselover ~ *you wore the shirt so well.  Love it.    



soholaleni said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased the Diego coat? If so, what are your thoughts on the style, fit, etc?? Thanks so much in advance.. I'm really tempted to snatch this one up



*soholaleni ~* Diego is on my list...  it has lining so will not be itchy.  I love this style.  



queenofshopping said:


> Hi all,
> I was wanting opinions of the etoile IM Odessa Tweed Boucle jacket... i am unable to see IRL or try it on... i am wondering what people think who have it or have seen it IRL... tia
> also interested in the Plume ribbed alpaca cardigan... i am worried about either of these items looking too "beefy" or overwhelming on me... i love textures and chunkiness, and i am 5'7 and very tiny on top with curvy hips...tiny waist and 32B bra- natural waist is 26 ish, lean legs and thighs but i have to wear my denim in a size 30 due to my huge in comparison boo-tay... i am pretty willowy and lean looking, but some super chunky things on top are heinous with my shape...



*queenofshopping ~ *Odessa  is also on my list...it is one of few coats I want for this F/W line from IM.      Sorry can't give any review "yet" as it is still in the basket... 



nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



*nycbagfiend ~ *thanks for another inspiring mod pic!!  Love love Dixies & your top!  



regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



*regeens ~ *Big congrats, now we are Kady Bronze twins .  I love mine so much that I wore it to the city (SF) the past weekend which was  averaging 10 degrees cooler and received compliments.  Now may we request to see some mod pictures?


----------



## Brigitte031

regeens said:
			
		

> Thanks so much to tonkamama for inspiring me to get the Kady Jacket in Bronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.


Gorgeous!!! It's waaay too hot to even think about wearing my Kalibo but your pics make me want the bronze Kady! Congrats and wear in good health!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> you look great!! love the color of the dixies...
> 
> congrats!!
> 
> ladies...i found this blog and love to share with you all.
> she's french and her style is just so chic.....and she wears a lot of IM..
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/



Thank you for this link! Had not come across this blog before.  I love it!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)


You look great and I love that top! It looks so casual yet stylish!


----------



## Kaypa

regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.


Congrats with this gorgeous jacket!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> I always look forward to your mod pics!  I keep thinking the Buny might be too bohemian for my style but you always seem to make IM's pieces look completely versatile and effortless.  Now I think I need to track down the Buny and add it to my collection.  I don't really have anything like it in my closet. It looks like the perfect summer top!



thank you!  
the buny does have a boho feel to it (and pairing it w/shorts and dixies/dickers definitely plays into it!), but i think it can be toned down a bit and given a slightly more classic feel--i can see wearing it with skinny jeans and some ballet flats.  it's a bit short, but i also used it as a cover up and hung out at the beach wearing it over my swimsuit!


----------



## nycbagfiend

regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



gorgeous!  congrats!  (hmm...still thinking i should exchange my framboise kady for the bronze...)


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> I love it!   You look fantastic.  The Buny is one of my favorites!  Looks great with the Dixies!  I wish she would do the Dixies again.  I'm stalking ebay for another pair in my size.



thanks, mercer!
i also keep hoping to see the dixies again--love my dickers and do find them very comfortable but the dixie heel height is just a bit more comfortable and perfect when i'm doing heavy duty walking!

just did a quick check on ebay--there's a new size 38 and preworn 36 there! (both in the same chocolate color i have...i can't remember now--did IM do the dicker in other colors??)


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks for the comment and the blog heads up!  always love seeing IM interpretations on so many bloggers!




juneping said:


> you look great!! love the color of the dixies...
> 
> 
> congrats!!
> 
> ladies...i found this blog and love to share with you all.
> she's french and her style is just so chic.....and she wears a lot of IM..
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/


----------



## nycbagfiend

thank you, tonka!  still hoping for a reissue of the dixies...



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ *you wore the shirt so well.  Love it.
> 
> 
> *nycbagfiend ~ *thanks for another inspiring mod pic!!  Love love Dixies & your top!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> You look great and I love that top! It looks so casual yet stylish!



thanks, kaypa!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



Looking great *NYC*! I don't think I could pull off this top like you. You totally look chic in it. I was looking at this top a lot because of love the garnet accents so much. But there is no way I could pull off this top like you!



regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



Congrats on the Bronze Kady. I love the color. It looks olive in some light and more brown in others. So beautiful!



juneping said:


> ladies...i found this blog and love to share with you all.
> she's french and her style is just so chic.....and she wears a lot of IM..
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/



Thanks *June* for pointing out the blog. I've bookmarked it.



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ *you wore the shirt so well.  Love it.



Thanks *Tonka*! I love the drape on these tees.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm a loser--have the instagram app on my iphone but never bothered signing up!  i need to get with the times!



Do it! then we can also follow you! I'm on there as rahrahdarling. Had to add the "h" since my other name was already taken. 



regeens said:


> Thanks so much to *tonkamama* for inspiring me to get the *Kady Jacket in B*ronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



I WANT IT!! I don't have a single IM leather jacket. I don't know if I should try to find one this season (my size is hard to find) or wait until next? Does she only do the leathers in Fall? Or, do you think there may be some in the Spring collection??




nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



love it!


----------



## raradarling

I am in LOVE with this fringe suede IM jacket. But it's like $3000!!! 
Is it me or does that seem crazy high? Like in the realm of a Givenchy jacket. I ended up finding a vintage black suede fringed jacket on eBay for $90. It's not the same but it will have to do!! I hope, at least, that it will keep me from doing something crazy like ordering the IM version "just to see."


----------



## Niniloves

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



I love the Buny top on you, you make it work so well!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



The Buny looks great on you! And I'm envious of those Dixies.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

I'm curious, have any of you ladies seen the Lazio boots in person? I have the Mony boots and like that I can roll them down once if I wanted to change it up a little bit. Since the Lazios are goat hair (or pony?), is that even really an option? :/


----------



## juneping

kristi_sikorski said:


> I'm curious, have any of you ladies seen the Lazio boots in person? I have the Mony boots and like that I can roll them down once if I wanted to change it up a little bit. Since the Lazios are goat hair (or pony?), is that even really an option? :/


 
i read it's goat hair...does it make any diff??
I haven't seen the lazio in person but i think they're too similar....exact same shape with diff finishes...+/- the fringes.
i am dying for the blackson...but i think i can't afford them...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> i read it's goat hair...does it make any diff??
> I haven't seen the lazio in person but i think they're too similar....exact same shape with diff finishes...+/- the fringes.
> i am dying for the blackson...but i think i can't afford them...



Ah, thank you! I just wonder if rolling them down would ruin the hair in any way. Or if the goat hair would prevent me from rolling them down at all...

The Blacksons are just to die for. But her prices are climbing to the point where if I caved and bought a pair, I would have to say no to every other shoe out there. And probably take a hiatus from shopping in general haha.


----------



## juneping

ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...

i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...

pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, kristi!  again, couple of pairs of dixies on evil-bay (not my auctions!) in case anyone's looking...

i've seen the lazios up close at the IM store in soho...i really love the shape, but i'm not sure about the calf hair (according to the SA, it's fake...really?  at that price?!)...it felt soft but not as pliable as suede.  i'm sort of torn betwn the jacobs and lazios this year--i now kind of wish i'd bought the monys last year instead!  the jacobs (which i just received from NAP, photos coming!) might be too fringe-y for me but i like the suede/leather combo better then the calf...decisions, decisions!  of course, i'm still waiting to see the barrys(?..cone heel cowboy boot!) which may ***** them all!



kristi_sikorski said:


> The Buny looks great on you! And I'm envious of those Dixies.





kristi_sikorski said:


> I'm curious, have any of you ladies seen the Lazio boots in person? I have the Mony boots and like that I can roll them down once if I wanted to change it up a little bit. Since the Lazios are goat hair (or pony?), is that even really an option? :/


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



Return the Bobby sneakers! They are prob my fave IM sneakers (though to be honest I am not crazy about them and don't think they're worth the price). The Blacksons are so much more your style - sexy, edgy and works of art!


----------



## tb-purselover

I think you need to go with what your heart tells you. I mean, if you like the Bobbys, but don't love them, and you hardly wear sneakers, will you get your moneys worth?

With the Blacksons, I find these will go much more with your wardrobe. It would look awesome with all your skirts and your sexy legs . 

The only thing I cannot advise you on is heel height of the Blacksons. I have no idea if they are comfortable or they would hurt you. I know you walk a lot in NYC, so you need to take that into consideration.

Lastly, IM will always make sneakers in the near future. Her boots, she always makes, but they change a little bit each season. So I think you just need to listen to your heart. If you LOVE the Blacksons and must have them. More so then next seasons boots, then get them. You can always get an IM sneaker next year. It might not be this particular color way, but she always makes chic sneakers. But the Blacksons will only be this season. Next season will be something similar probably, but not the same theme. HTH!

I just got my notice from MO that the Blacksons have arrived and they will ship them out soon! I am hoping they ship them out tomorrow. So I can give you more info once I receive them. But I am not sure that is enough time for you since you might need to return the bobby's ASAP?



juneping said:


> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies...

i think i will return the bobby soon. i got them from barneys so i have 30 days...i think i will return them this weekend. will barneys carry blackson at all? or only NAP? does anyone know?


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



I see you more in the blacksons and if you feel the dickers do the trick, I would return and go for them!!! They fit your lifestyle much much more.


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, mercer!
> i also keep hoping to see the dixies again--love my dickers and do find them very comfortable but the dixie heel height is just a bit more comfortable and perfect when i'm doing heavy duty walking!
> 
> just did a quick check on ebay--there's a new size 38 and preworn 36 there! (both in the same chocolate color i have...i can't remember now--did IM do the dicker in other colors??)



ah! so close- I'm a 39! I think these also came in a taupe/sage.  I'll keep looking!  Now I'm searching for a buny- you inspired me!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



I had some bobbys and I ended up selling them on fleabay.  They are cute...but not quite for me.  I really want comfort in my sneakers and it was frustrating to put these on and have sore feet by noon.  I'd rather just wear supergas and save my feet!  I think if you are sweet on the blacksons you should get them! They are so special!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> thank you ladies...
> 
> i think i will return the bobby soon. i got them from barneys so i have 30 days...i think i will return them this weekend. will barneys carry blackson at all? or only NAP? does anyone know?


*Juneping ~* if you only want to keep one pair then get the Blackson.    

This is my opinion regarding IM sneakers... I like Bobbys but I *love* the Bazils and Beketts much more... I think they are better style for me, I like them to be more dressier and go well with most my wardrobe.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



I am sort of in the same quandary. I have a pair of cobalt bekkets that I'm debating on keeping. I've been mulling over it so long that I've passed the return window. I already have the khaki bekkets from this season, but debating whether to keep the cobalt. Already ordered the blacksons on MO, though... So I feel your pain in the decision. On the one hand, I would love to keep and wear the cobalt. But on the other, I'd feel really guilty keeping the khaki, cobalt AND the blacksons ::


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> HOT!!! I might just have to grab this!



Hi *Kristy*! 

I just saw this . This thread moves so fast I am having hard time keeping up.

Thanks sweetie! You need these tees. They are very nice and fall so lovely. I am slowly getting an obsession with IM linen tees . I am fighting the urge to stock up!


----------



## tb-purselover

soholaleni said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased the Diego coat? If so, what are your thoughts on the style, fit, etc?? Thanks so much in advance.. I'm really tempted to snatch this one up


I love this coat. If only I didn't have so many coats I would get it. This one is lined which is also a positive! I've been eye-ing it, but I really can't justify it living in CA and having as many jackets and coats already.


----------



## soholaleni

tb-purselover said:


> I love this coat. If only I didn't have so many coats I would get it. This one is lined which is also a positive! I've been eye-ing it, but I really can't justify it living in CA and having as many jackets and coats already.



I completely understand!! I live in Florida! Definitely not the place for a coat like this, but I don't have a single good coat and I do travel up north quite a bit so thats how I justify it. 




tonkamama said:


> *soholaleni ~* Diego is on my list...  it has lining so will not be itchy.  I love this style.



Glad to know that its lined and won't be itchy...I had not even thought about that. Wellll, I may order it tomorrow...but I feel guilty because I've spent so much lately!


----------



## Jaded81

soholaleni said:
			
		

> I completely understand!! I live in Florida! Definitely not the place for a coat like this, but I don't have a single good coat and I do travel up north quite a bit so thats how I justify it.
> 
> Glad to know that its lined and won't be itchy...I had not even thought about that. Wellll, I may order it tomorrow...but I feel guilty because I've spent so much lately!




Do let us know if you get it! Would be nice to have a review of the fit


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi Kristy!
> 
> I just saw this . This thread moves so fast I am having hard time keeping up.
> 
> Thanks sweetie! You need these tees. They are very nice and fall so lovely. I am slowly getting an obsession with IM linen tees . I am fighting the urge to stock up!



Haha I know what you mean! Prob is they are so expensive! Gahhh


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> thank you ladies...
> 
> i think i will return the bobby soon. i got them from barneys so i have 30 days...i think i will return them this weekend. will barneys carry blackson at all? or only NAP? does anyone know?



I agree with the others! I see you in the Blacksons more than the Bobbys! If you can only pick one, go with what your heart tells you!


----------



## Jaded81

regeens said:
			
		

> Thanks so much to tonkamama for inspiring me to get the Kady Jacket in Bronze. I took this in a 34. For reference, my Bal Moto Jacket is 36 (Bal Quilted 34). Like Bal, if the shoulder fits, it's all good. The color is slightly darker than Bal Militaire bags/clutch. HTH.



Congrats! Such a unique colour!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> haven't thrown a mod up in a while so thought i'd show today's outfit!  not too exciting but i'm wearing the buny top that i don't think was mentioned much here.  fits in with my frequent summer uniform--denim shorts, lightweight top and my old dixes--my dixies have taken over my dickers this summer! (tho' i'm sure come fall both pairs will be back in heavy rotation!)



I do love this outfit so! The top is so lovely and flowy!


----------



## Jaded81

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hello! Thank you so much, you're so sweet!
> Yes, that jacket is called the "Suvi", just in case you want to keep your eye on eBay.
> Haha, oh you flatter me! I've just always been awkwardly skinny/petite. I have no diet/regimen, but I've recently started using an exercise bike, not to lose weight but to feel more internally "healthy".
> 
> Awesome name, btw!



I have the same stats too but no where as tiny as you! You must have heavy bones!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hey Jaded! The Bronze is at La Garconne. Take a look at the pics. I've not seen it IRL but I think it would look awesome paired with the anthra Beketts or Gris Beketts  and a skirt . I think it is similar in color to the Bronze Ulyse jacket (which is more of a army green).
> 
> It looks like kristi_sikorski just got one and she has pics of it above. It is so neutral and I can see wearing the color with taupe dickers or IM sneakers.
> 
> There is also the Ruby tee in Bronze at the IM store in SoHo and Misch Boutique.



Thanks hun &#127803;


----------



## Jaded81

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I've never posted on here before, but since I'm a total Marant-aholic, I figured I'd give it a try! Here are a few photos of some of my recent purchases. Please don't hesitate to ask me any questions.  xx
> 
> Best,
> Kristi



Beautiful collection!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> tb-purselover ~ you wore the shirt so well.  Love it.
> 
> soholaleni ~ Diego is on my list...  it has lining so will not be itchy.  I love this style.
> 
> queenofshopping ~ Odessa  is also on my list...it is one of few coats I want for this F/W line from IM.      Sorry can't give any review "yet" as it is still in the basket...
> 
> nycbagfiend ~ thanks for another inspiring mod pic!!  Love love Dixies & your top!
> 
> regeens ~ Big congrats, now we are Kady Bronze twins .  I love mine so much that I wore it to the city (SF) the past weekend which was  averaging 10 degrees cooler and received compliments.  Now may we request to see some mod pictures?



T the Kady looks really good on you! And the Bronze suits your coloring! lol I bet you ALWAYS receive compliments when you are out and about bc you are always so well dressed!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

LADIES!!! you should pay yoox a visit, I know they sometimes have different items showing depending on location, but OH MY GOD I just got the deals of a lifetime!!!!  



I got a lot of things but the one thing I am totally hyped about is this sleveless jacket ( lamb leather, 174&#8364;!!!)


----------



## dbaby

CommeUneEtoile said:


> LADIES!!! you should pay yoox a visit, I know they sometimes have different items showing depending on location, but OH MY GOD I just got the deals of a lifetime!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of things but the one thing I am totally hyped about is this sleveless jacket ( lamb leather, 174!!!)
> View attachment 1845378



They don't show these for the US location


----------



## nycbagfiend

CommeUneEtoile said:


> LADIES!!! you should pay yoox a visit, I know they sometimes have different items showing depending on location, but OH MY GOD I just got the deals of a lifetime!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of things but the one thing I am totally hyped about is this sleveless jacket ( lamb leather, 174!!!)
> View attachment 1845378



nice!  the US site was updated too, but all the good stuff was gone by time i looked (around 8am EST)...there were a pair of monys there!  grrr...i hope they weren't a size 41!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

dbaby said:


> They don't show these for the US location


yeah it sucks, I sometimes visit the US boutique and they have great items there. Yoox has some great new arrivals in general ( Proenza, Givenchy and such) but IM was crazy today.

They even had the Aniela boots for a steal! sold out of course...


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

nycbagfiend said:


> nice!  the US site was updated too, but all the good stuff was gone by time i looked (around 8am EST)...there were a pair of monys there!  grrr...i hope they weren't a size 41!


no they were a size 36, but they were only 216...really good price.


----------



## nycbagfiend

CommeUneEtoile said:


> no they were a size 36, but they were only 216...really good price.



ah--that is a steal!!  at least i can take comfort in knowing there was no way they would have fit me!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> I do love this outfit so! The top is so lovely and flowy!



thanks, jaded!  i'm all about the comfy, flowy tops!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



i agree with everyone--i can definitely see the blacksons working with your wardrobe--you will totally rock 'em!
i just returned the brown bobby's to barneys--i do already have white bettys and black wilas and while i liked the brown and do think they'll fit with the rest of my closet, i'd rather put that money towards the jacobs or berrys...like others have mentioned, IM seemingly will always put out a wedge sneaker in various colorways--you can always pick up a pair further down the road, but the blacksons may not come around again!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> I had some bobbys and I ended up selling them on fleabay.  They are cute...but not quite for me.  I really want comfort in my sneakers and it was frustrating to put these on and have sore feet by noon.  I'd rather just wear supergas and save my feet!  I think if you are sweet on the blacksons you should get them! They are so special!



i agree w/mercer!  tho' the bobby's are sneakers they're more fashion shoes to me--i can walk a decent amt in the bettys/wilas on the streets of nyc but my feet are not totally thrilled in them...when i truly want comfort i reach for my converse or nikes!  i'd save my $ and get a pair of basic sneakers for comfort's sake and put your $ towards the shoes!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> ah! so close- I'm a 39! I think these also came in a taupe/sage.  I'll keep looking!  Now I'm searching for a buny- you inspired me!



oh no..i'm an enabler! 

sage sounds lovely--gotta keep my eye out for those!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> thanks, jaded!  i'm all about the comfy, flowy tops!



Same! Gone are the days where I wear fitting tops... too much effort to keep the gut sucked in


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Haha I know what you mean! Prob is they are so expensive! Gahhh



I know, ITA! They are expensive! I wish they were a bit more reasonable in price. I have to be much more choosy and pick my items wisely. Where as before I could go a little crazy. Now, I have to plan and try not to stray.

In general, IM has been going up in price to crazy amounts. Le sigh...not too happy about it.


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!! now i just need to find where they sell the blacksons..

re: the going up pricing...yes, i recalled last f/s burnout tee which was 120 and this season is like 190 and up....gosh. i guess as long as ppl are willing to pay, the price will keep going up. i am glad IRO is an alternative to IM..just a tiny little bit cheaper. gosh i realized i just love french designs....probably too much...


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I know, ITA! They are expensive! I wish they were a bit more reasonable in price. I have to be much more choosy and pick my items wisely. Where as before I could go a little crazy. Now, I have to plan and try not to stray.
> 
> In general, IM has been going up in price to crazy amounts. Le sigh...not too happy about it.



That is true! As long as people are willing to pay, the prices will keep going up! Right now I am slowly selling my other items just so that I can pay for my IMs!!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> ladies...i need you to talk some senses into me...
> 
> i bought the bobby in blue, i like them but i don't love them.....to me i felt i need them so in case i need sneaker i'll have them. i hardly wear sneakers tho but i'll wear more often if they're IM... i do think dickers will function the same to me as the bobby...
> and i am growing more and more on the blacksons...if i keep the bobby i can't get the blackson. what do you think? but blackson is like 2X bobby...
> 
> pls share your thoughts...i need some pros and cons to make my decisions...TIA ladies...i know i can trust you all...



I think that the bottom line is that you like them, you don't love them. Even if you don't get the Blacksons instead, the Bostons are a hefty price to only like them. But, I do think you should get the Blacksons! At least order them and make the decision when you can see them/walk in them IRL. 



dbaby said:


> I am sort of in the same quandary. I have a pair of cobalt bekkets that I'm debating on keeping. I've been mulling over it so long that I've passed the return window. I already have the khaki bekkets from this season, but debating whether to keep the cobalt. Already ordered the blacksons on MO, though... So I feel your pain in the decision. On the one hand, I would love to keep and wear the cobalt. But on the other, I'd feel really guilty keeping the khaki, cobalt AND the blacksons ::



Ohhh the cobalt beketts are to die for! I agree it's tough to justify so many pairs in one season (I'm in the same boat!!) but that colour is really special. Has it ever come up before? It may not come again.


----------



## am2022

WOOHOO.. congrats.. ive loved this on the runway but never took the plunge due to the high price..
what a steal!!! enjoy~



CommeUneEtoile said:


> LADIES!!! you should pay yoox a visit, I know they sometimes have different items showing depending on location, but OH MY GOD I just got the deals of a lifetime!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of things but the one thing I am totally hyped about is this sleveless jacket ( lamb leather, 174!!!)
> View attachment 1845378


----------



## am2022

I agree - let them go...  

Blacksons all the way as boots will be more bang for your buck...

And, i agree for the amount of money, becketts are really more worth it than the bobbys.. but comfort wise and wedge factor wise, i love my bobbys as well...

maybe you should try searching for the cobalt becketts and try them on in the store!!! see how it looks?





juneping said:


> thank you ladies!! now i just need to find where they sell the blacksons..
> 
> re: the going up pricing...yes, i recalled last f/s burnout tee which was 120 and this season is like 190 and up....gosh. i guess as long as ppl are willing to pay, the price will keep going up. i am glad IRO is an alternative to IM..just a tiny little bit cheaper. gosh i realized i just love french designs....probably too much...


----------



## Porter

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I know, ITA! They are expensive! I wish they were a bit more reasonable in price. I have to be much more choosy and pick my items wisely. Where as before I could go a little crazy. Now, I have to plan and try not to stray.
> 
> In general, IM has been going up in price to crazy amounts. Le sigh...not too happy about it.



Yep, spoke with my SA at the only boutique here that sells IM, and she said her and the owner were very surprised how much the prices were going up when they went to view the Spring collection.  I think it makes it harder for these small boutiques to really make large orders.


----------



## raradarling

Jaded81 said:


> That is true! As long as people are willing to pay, the prices will keep going up! Right now I am slowly selling my other items just so that I can pay for my IMs!!



I totally agree!! I'm finding myself lately in a love/hate situation with IM. I love all of her designs but am starting to feel pinched by her prices. Although, I think it's a factor of living outside of Europe (paying the currency conversion, shipping, duties - ugh!) but the final amount for one pair of IM shoes is starting to enter the "should I really be doing this" territory! I justify it bc I LOVE them but I'm starting wonder...

Maybe the solution is to take that money, fly to Paris, and buy the shoes I want in person for half of what I pay here!! Seems like a better plan.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> I agree - let them go...
> 
> Blacksons all the way as boots will be more bang for your buck...
> 
> And, i agree for the amount of money, becketts are really more worth it than the bobbys.. but comfort wise and wedge factor wise, i love my bobbys as well...
> 
> maybe you should try searching for the cobalt becketts and try them on in the store!!! see how it looks?



*ama, 
do you know where to get the blackson? will barneys carry it? anyone??*


----------



## kristi_sikorski

raradarling said:


> I totally agree!! I'm finding myself lately in a love/hate situation with IM. I love all of her designs but am starting to feel pinched by her prices. Although, I think it's a factor of living outside of Europe (paying the currency conversion, shipping, duties - ugh!) but the final amount for one pair of IM shoes is starting to enter the "should I really be doing this" territory! I justify it bc I LOVE them but I'm starting wonder...
> 
> Maybe the solution is to take that money, fly to Paris, and buy the shoes I want in person for half of what I pay here!! Seems like a better plan.



I feel the exact same way! And I remember hearing numerous times how Isabel strives to make everyday clothing for the everyday woman, and to make actually wearable clothing. But the prices are becoming so hard to keep up with! I'm thrilled that I've liked so much of the Etoile stuff because it's at least a little more affordable than her mainline!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> *ama,
> do you know where to get the blackson? will barneys carry it? anyone??*



There are a few pairs on eBay! Otherwise, if you write to MyTheresa and NAP they will tell you if they are going to carry them.

Matches is getting them (see pic).


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!! now i just need to find where they sell the blacksons..
> 
> re: the going up pricing...yes, i recalled last f/s burnout tee which was 120 and this season is like 190 and up....gosh. i guess as long as ppl are willing to pay, the price will keep going up. i am glad IRO is an alternative to IM..just a tiny little bit cheaper. gosh i realized i just love french designs....probably too much...



I got an email recently from the SoHo store that they got the Blacksons in, in the Noir/Rogue color way. But I'm not sure how long they'll stick around! I'm sure they'll be getting multiple shipments in.

EDIT: I just saw your latest blog post. You look AMAZING in your Itzels, Gwen pumps, and Ruby tee!


----------



## raradarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> I feel the exact same way! And I remember hearing numerous times how Isabel strives to make everyday clothing for the everyday woman, and to make actually wearable clothing. But the prices are becoming so hard to keep up with! I'm thrilled that I've liked so much of the Etoile stuff because it's at least a little more affordable than her mainline!



Totally! I used to subscribe to the Chanel Handbag thread on Purse Forum and we were constantly lamenting the constant price increases. In Chanel's case they were trying to slowly get their prices into the Hermes stratosphere. Not sure what IM hopes to achieve. While Etoile is a great alternative, the shoes are only mainline. And the mainline leather jackets - $3000+ is bonkers. Maje and IRO are great alternatives but it's a shame to even have to contemplate leaving the IM nest!! :rain:


----------



## kristi_sikorski

raradarling said:


> Totally! I used to subscribe to the Chanel Handbag thread on Purse Forum and we were constantly lamenting the constant price increases. In Chanel's case they were trying to slowly get their prices into the Hermes stratosphere. Not sure what IM hopes to achieve. While Etoile is a great alternative, the shoes are only mainline. And the mainline leather jackets - $3000+ is bonkers. Maje and IRO are great alternatives but it's a shame to even have to contemplate leaving the IM nest!! :rain:



The Chanel handbag prices have increased like crazy! And multiple times too!
Since Isabel's popularity has grown exponentially, I worry that her stuff will become too over-saturated. And I feel the same way as you -- I hate even thinking about having to stop buying her stuff. She's so down to earth during her interviews, and I would hope she doesn't want to continue upping her prices more and more.


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> *ama,
> do you know where to get the blackson? will barneys carry it? anyone??*



Juneping,

Its looks like Barneys will be getting the Blackson in the burgundy at least, because some of the looks on the site are shown with them..or it could be the Berry's..can't see the heel so I can't tell for sure!


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> There are a few pairs on eBay! Otherwise, if you write to MyTheresa and NAP they will tell you if they are going to carry them.
> 
> Matches is getting them (see pic).





kristi_sikorski said:


> I got an email recently from the SoHo store that they got the Blacksons in, in the Noir/Rogue color way. But I'm not sure how long they'll stick around! I'm sure they'll be getting multiple shipments in.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw your latest blog post. You look AMAZING in your Itzels, Gwen pumps, and Ruby tee!





soholaleni said:


> Juneping,
> 
> Its looks like Barneys will be getting the Blackson in the burgundy at least, because some of the looks on the site are shown with them..or it could be the Berry's..can't see the heel so I can't tell for sure!



thanks ladies!!
i do want to try the cone heels as well....it just looks more comfy...
i think i'll stop by the IM @ soho today....


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> i do want to try the cone heels as well....it just looks more comfy...
> i think i'll stop by the IM @ soho today....



Oh how I wished I lived in NYC and could stop by the Soho store whenever I wanted!  I still haven't been to it and I'm dying to go! Although now that I think about it, that could be reallllly dangerous for my wallet.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> i do want to try the cone heels as well....it just looks more comfy...
> i think i'll stop by the IM @ soho today....



Let us know if you leave the store with anything! I'm definitely thinking about getting the Berry (cone heel) boots, if I can find them anywhere!


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> Ohhh the cobalt beketts are to die for! I agree it's tough to justify so many pairs in one season (I'm in the same boat!!) but that colour is really special. Has it ever come up before? It may not come again.


Yes, that is the biggest part of my dilemma. I don't think they'll make another cobalt. It is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## raradarling

dbaby said:


> Yes, that is the biggest part of my dilemma. I don't think they'll make another cobalt. It is sooo gorgeous.



Keep them! 



kristi_sikorski said:


> Let us know if you leave the store with anything! I'm definitely thinking about getting the Berry (cone heel) boots, if I can find them anywhere!





juneping said:


> thanks ladies!!
> i do want to try the cone heels as well....it just looks more comfy...
> i think i'll stop by the IM @ soho today....



From these pics, looks like the red boots on the Barney's site are the Berry's! I imagine this means they will be carrying them.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

raradarling said:


> Keep them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From these pics, looks like the red boots on the Barney's site are the Berry's! I imagine this means they will be carrying them.



Thank you so much for posting those pics! I'll have to keep my eye on Barney's.


----------



## raradarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you so much for posting those pics! I'll have to keep my eye on Barney's.




no prob, kristi!!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Hi y'all-new thread.  Here' my Jacobs-posted this on the IM Boots thread.



Hi Jelly!!

my green Jacobs arrived yesterday evening!!!! I haven't had a chance to take pics (but totally will asap - I need everyone's opinions re. if I should keep them!!!). The colour is amazing and so is the design, heel height, etc. - really a great boot!! (but pricey!!)

I have one question for you, though: you know how the front of the boot is essentially 2 sections of suede that meet over the top of the arch of the foot? I know this isn't affixed with glue along the entire seam (it's the same with the manlys) but in the corner, where the two sections meet at the leather sole of the boot (see pic - from online image), does the upper section of your boot *pucker at the corner*? I worry that mine puckers too much (my manlys don't at all - the suede is pulled nice and tight) and that this might loosen over time?


----------



## juneping

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Let us know if you leave the store with anything! I'm definitely thinking about getting the Berry (cone heel) boots, if I can find them anywhere!



Ladies,

I didnt go to the IM store but I went to barneys and the SA showed me the look book. They will carry the barrys in gray and red. Not sure the online store tho. They carry diff merchandises online and in store. I already put my name down on the gray....the SA told me they should be available before the fashion week which is two weeks away in September. I always thought it's in Oct...


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi Jelly!!
> 
> my green Jacobs arrived yesterday evening!!!! I haven't had a chance to take pics (but totally will asap - I need everyone's opinions re. if I should keep them!!!). The colour is amazing and so is the design, heel height, etc. - really a great boot!! (but pricey!!)
> 
> I have one question for you, though: you know how the front of the boot is essentially 2 sections of suede that meet over the top of the arch of the foot? I know this isn't affixed with glue along the entire seam (it's the same with the manlys) but in the corner, where the two sections meet at the leather sole of the boot (see pic - from online image), does the upper section of your boot pucker at the corner? I worry that mine puckers too much (my manlys don't at all - the suede is pulled nice and tight) and that this might loosen over time?



Can you exchange them?


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Hi Jelly!!
> 
> my green Jacobs arrived yesterday evening!!!! I haven't had a chance to take pics (but totally will asap - I need everyone's opinions re. if I should keep them!!!). The colour is amazing and so is the design, heel height, etc. - really a great boot!! (but pricey!!)
> 
> I have one question for you, though: you know how the front of the boot is essentially 2 sections of suede that meet over the top of the arch of the foot? I know this isn't affixed with glue along the entire seam (it's the same with the manlys) but in the corner, where the two sections meet at the leather sole of the boot (see pic - from online image), does the upper section of your boot *pucker at the corner*? I worry that mine puckers too much (my manlys don't at all - the suede is pulled nice and tight) and that this might loosen over time?


Heyy Rara: Happy to hear that you love the color and and all.  It's got the perfect height IMO. Let me take a look and see if mine puckers the way you described. I haven't noticed it but maybe I should take a closer look. And I'll take a pix so we can compare apples to apples.


----------



## lala1

raradarling said:


> I am in LOVE with this fringe suede IM jacket. But it's like $3000!!!
> Is it me or does that seem crazy high? Like in the realm of a Givenchy jacket. I ended up finding a vintage black suede fringed jacket on eBay for $90. It's not the same but it will have to do!! I hope, at least, that it will keep me from doing something crazy like ordering the IM version "just to see."



The jacket fits amazing but I agree its to expensive, and im just waiting to see if she has the same jacket on the Etoile Line for spring/summer 2013 or maybe fall/winter 2013.

Dont know if nyone is in France But Le grand Bazaar in cannes just got the Blacksons. But I still think the heel is much better on the Berry´s.


----------



## Jaded81

Jayne1 said:


> How was the sizing?  I noticed the Rigi has 5 sizes available - from XS to XL.  Does that mean it fits very snug... because there are usually no XL in T shirts.



Sorry I just saw this! I think the fitting is supposed to be slightly relaxed. The XS isn't tight on me at all!


----------



## Jaded81

Irox shorts & Bettys


----------



## Jaded81

Haha I finally caved on getting the Bettys


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Totally! I used to subscribe to the Chanel Handbag thread on Purse Forum and we were constantly lamenting the constant price increases. In Chanel's case they were trying to slowly get their prices into the Hermes stratosphere. Not sure what IM hopes to achieve. While Etoile is a great alternative, the shoes are only mainline. And the mainline leather jackets - $3000+ is bonkers. Maje and IRO are great alternatives but it's a shame to even have to contemplate leaving the IM nest!! :rain:


I've worn some very high end designer clothes in my day (Chanel, etc) and cannot understand IM price increases.  The fabrics just don't warrant the prices.  They are also not made to the highest standards.

I still buy IM, but it is definitely overpriced.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys



Looks so good!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> oh no..i'm an enabler!
> 
> sage sounds lovely--gotta keep my eye out for those!



  I'm very willingly enabled!

I'll let you know if I see any dixies!


----------



## mercer

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys



Fabulous!  You have my dream legs


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys


Awesome! You look great. I love the Bettys too. It is on my wishlist.


----------



## Jaded81

kristi_sikorski said:


> Looks so good!





mercer said:


> Fabulous!  You have my dream legs





tb-purselover said:


> Awesome! You look great. I love the Bettys too. It is on my wishlist.



Thanks ladies!


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Irox shorts & Bettys



Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## jellylicious

lala1 said:
			
		

> The jacket fits amazing but I agree its to expensive, and im just waiting to see if she has the same jacket on the Etoile Line for spring/summer 2013 or maybe fall/winter 2013.
> 
> Dont know if nyone is in France But Le grand Bazaar in cannes just got the Blacksons. But I still think the heel is much better on the Berry´s.



I went to that store on vacation. Good selection of IM. how did u find out that they hv the blacksons?


----------



## am2022

jaded.. you look too cute in your outfit..  gosh you are tiny like a teenager..
like my DD!



Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> I've worn some very high end designer clothes in my day (Chanel, etc) and cannot understand IM price increases.  The fabrics just don't warrant the prices.  They are also not made to the highest standards.
> 
> I still buy IM, but it is definitely overpriced.



I agree - even with my new Jacobs, while they are really amazing, they aren't as soft or as spot on with detail at the manlys. small details but you notice them when you pay $1100 for shoes!  




Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys



I ADORE this combo!!! perfect.




lala1 said:


> The jacket fits amazing but I agree its to expensive, and im just waiting to see if she has the same jacket on the Etoile Line for spring/summer 2013 or maybe fall/winter 2013.
> 
> Dont know if nyone is in France But Le grand Bazaar in cannes just got the Blacksons. But I still think the heel is much better on the Berry´s.



Oh boy - you got to try it on?? Lucky girl. I think I'll follow your  plan and wait to see what's coming. You work in the industry, I recall  you saying, so I'll follow your lead! Even if I bought this one, I'd be  so aware of it's value I wouldn't enjoy it!



juneping said:


> Can you exchange them?



Not at this store - they were the last pair and they came from Europe. I'm not sure yet what I will do - I think they may have been a return or a floor model bc they have some scuff marks on the suede and on the soles, plus they also only came with one shoe dust bag! And they weren't even stuffed at all - sent loose across the Atlantic. Not super impressed. 

I saw that a store called CURVE in LA has them. I tried to call them but haven't had luck. I'm interested to see what their price is as the Jacobs I've seen so far outside of Europe have been much more $$. 



jellylicious said:


> Heyy Rara: Happy to hear that you love the color and and all.  It's got the perfect height IMO. Let me take a look and see if mine puckers the way you described. I haven't noticed it but maybe I should take a closer look. And I'll take a pix so we can compare apples to apples.



I agree - it is the perfect height!! I hope she follows this going forward. Much more user friendly - helps to justify the price when you can get more use out of them! I have attached a pic of the pucker. I may be over analyzing things.


----------



## am2022

Hi june and soho!!!

Still don't know of any stores that will carry the blacksons to be honest with you other than moda operandi at the start of the season...
once i find out of course i will post here ladies!



soholaleni said:


> Juneping,
> 
> Its looks like Barneys will be getting the Blackson in the burgundy at least, because some of the looks on the site are shown with them..or it could be the Berry's..can't see the heel so I can't tell for sure!


----------



## raradarling

Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!  

kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!


----------



## am2022

watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys


Love your pairing.  Young and FAB!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!


pepitos fit you nicely... I love everything about this outfit including accessories.  Please post more...your shoulder line is beautiful.


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!


Sorry about this tiny flaw.  Maybe you can ask for some discount for the minor flaw?  Altho it is not that noticeable.  Hope to see some mod photos.  Boots are stunning!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



You look amaaaazing! You have beautiful shoulders .


----------



## tb-purselover

Blacksons + high/low skirt =


----------



## Tee

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys



Those shorts look amazing on you! Cool combo! 



raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!



I say yay! That color is so pretty! Looking forward to the mod pics! 



amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



Looking awesome amacasa! Love how you styled this outfit! 



tb-purselover said:


> Blacksons + high/low skirt =



Stunning!


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Blacksons + high/low skirt =



Holy smokes!! This photo has me rethinking the Berry for the Blackson! Comfortable or super duper sexy boots?? Such a tough decision!!


----------



## IreneMaria

Some pictures of next season sneakers. Couldn't resist and pre-ordered the ecru bobby's and the ecru ones with black lining .


----------



## IreneMaria

raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!


 
Love the green color, so a yaay for me!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

IreneMaria said:


> Some pictures of next season sneakers. Couldn't resist and pre-ordered the ecru bobby's and the ecru ones with black lining .


what already?? where did you order them?


amacasa said:


> WOOHOO.. congrats.. ive loved this on the runway but never took the plunge due to the high price..
> what a steal!!! enjoy~


I know, it was 1750 on netaporter...I paid 10 %. I love yoox.


----------



## Jaded81

IreneMaria said:
			
		

> Some pictures of next season sneakers. Couldn't resist and pre-ordered the ecru bobby's and the ecru ones with black lining .



So the white and black sneakers in the 2nd pic are Bobbys, not Bettys?


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Blacksons + high/low skirt =



Omg I LOVE this pic!!


----------



## Jaded81

amacasa said:
			
		

> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



You have such a lovely figure! And the pepitos look great on you! Would look great with your Rios too!


----------



## Jaded81

raradarling said:
			
		

> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!



Can't wait to see the mod pics!


----------



## Jaded81

T, Amacasa, Jelly and rara: thanks ladies! I wear shorts pretty much all the time here bc of the weather!


----------



## IreneMaria

CommeUneEtoile said:


> what already?? where did you order them?
> 
> I know, it was 1750 on netaporter...I paid 10 %. I love yoox.


 
Yes because I have read here that the shoes are going to be even harder to get your hands on in the future cause of the new stock rules I thought better be safe than sorry. Ordered them at Luka Fraza in Hilversum (Netherlands).



Jaded81 said:


> So the white and black sneakers in the 2nd pic are Bobbys, not Bettys?


 
Not sure about that. That's what they called them, but they are not very particular with names. They call the other ones the velcro sneakers .


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



hot mama!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!



the color is gorgeous, rara!

i just got my olive jacobs from NAP--i'll take a closer look at the seams etc today and report back...


----------



## nycbagfiend

IreneMaria said:


> Some pictures of next season sneakers. Couldn't resist and pre-ordered the ecru bobby's and the ecru ones with black lining .



ooh...thanks for the heads up!  i was hoping for a light color beckett/willow...i want the black outlined pair!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys



so cute, jaded!  i love the bettys with shorts!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I've worn some very high end designer clothes in my day (Chanel, etc) and cannot understand IM price increases.  The fabrics just don't warrant the prices.  They are also not made to the highest standards.
> 
> I still buy IM, but it is definitely overpriced.



i entirely agree with all of the above!  Although i continue to give in the price hikes, IM quality does not match the pricetag


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> Sorry about this tiny flaw.  Maybe you can ask for some discount for the minor flaw?  Altho it is not that noticeable.  Hope to see some mod photos.  Boots are stunning!





IreneMaria said:


> Love the green color, so a yaay for me!





Tee said:


> Those shorts look amazing on you! Cool combo!
> I say yay! That color is so pretty! Looking forward to the mod pics!
> Looking awesome amacasa! Love how you styled this outfit!
> Stunning!





nycbagfiend said:


> the color is gorgeous, rara!
> 
> i just got my olive jacobs from NAP--i'll take a closer look at the seams etc today and report back...



Thanks, ladies!! the colour barely comes through in these pics I took (they are pretty bad! haha!). It was nighttime. I hope to get some better ones soon. I think maybe it is a small flaw and I'm over-analyzing bc I was so obsessed with these boots!
One good thing about flaws is that, like the first scratch on a new car, you are no longer worried about using them! I look at those pics of the women on the streetstyle blogs wearing theirs on the rocky/dusty paths and they aren't worried! If I do keep them I will ask the store to send me a second shoe dust bag for storage!
*
nycbagfiend* - I'd love to see your jacobs! I'm really curious about the olive colour!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!



I agree with *Tonka*, try and see if they will give you a discount do to the pucker at the fold. But even if they won't, it isn't that noticeable. Enjoy your beautiful Jacobs and I can't wait to see modeling pics!!!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys


 
You look great in these shorts and the Bettys! So cute!


----------



## Kaypa

Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day! 
Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.

Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.

Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.





raradarling said:


> Here are a few bad quality (sorry!) quick pics before bed of the green Jacobs! I hope to get some better images and some basic mod pics up tomorrow evening. I'd like your opinions on yay vs/ nay!
> 
> kaypa - did you keep your anthracite jacobs? pics please!!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!


Wow! You look fabulous!


----------



## Kaypa

Here's two snapshots I took yesterday of the runway boots. Sorry for the reflection in the window. 
The Blacksons cost 790 euros. The studded ones 890 euros.


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Here's two snapshots I took yesterday of the runway boots. Sorry for the reflection in the window.
> The Blacksons cost 790 euros. The studded ones 890 euros.



Yaay! Great pics  I still am not getting the slightly cheap-looking vibe of the studded ones..is it just something that you notice in person? 

Also, can't wait to see how you style the Jacobs!!


----------



## Kaypa

soholaleni said:


> Yaay! Great pics  I still am not getting the slightly cheap-looking vibe of the studded ones..is it just something that you notice in person?
> 
> Also, can't wait to see how you style the Jacobs!!


I think the pictures don't show the cheap-looking vibe. It's a bit hard to describe, but it's something that you should see in person. IRL it's just a bit too much studs, too silvery... It would have been better if I tried them on. I will report again when I get to see the Memphis and the Berry IRL. Maybe I will change my mind, something I do constantly...


----------



## jellybebe

I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


----------



## Kaypa

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I likes the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


The Obli looks great on you. What do you think of the material?


----------



## jellybebe

Kaypa said:
			
		

> The Obli looks great on you. What do you think of the material?



I liked how thick and cozy it was. A bit itchy but nothing too terrible. Price was reasonable too IMO, $515 CAD.


----------



## Tee

Kaypa said:


> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.



Your Jacobs are gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Tee

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



Love it on you!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.



Gorgeous!! These Jacobs have grown on me SO much. When I first saw them online at LVR months ago I wasn't into them at all. The more I see of them the more I feel they are destined to be classics!! Thanks for the pix!!




Kaypa said:


> Here's two snapshots I took yesterday of the runway boots. Sorry for the reflection in the window.
> The Blacksons cost 790 euros. The studded ones 890 euros.



Wow. These are beauts. I am very interested to hear that you found the studs OTT in real life since you've been a Memphis fan. Honestly, if I keep the Jacobs then I can't have the Memphis. I'm trying to reign myself in..ugh....Altho, I agree that once on they may look better? Plus, the Memphis won't have the jewelled ankle band. Maybe that adds to the silvery look?



jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



Nice scarf! Hudson's Bay - represent!!


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!! These Jacobs have grown on me SO much. When I first saw them online at LVR months ago I wasn't into them at all. The more I see of them the more I feel they are destined to be classics!! Thanks for the pix!!
> 
> Wow. These are beauts. I am very interested to hear that you found the studs OTT in real life since you've been a Memphis fan. Honestly, if I keep the Jacobs then I can't have the Memphis. I'm trying to reign myself in..ugh....Altho, I agree that once on they may look better? Plus, the Memphis won't have the jewelled ankle band. Maybe that adds to the silvery look?
> 
> Nice scarf! Hudson's Bay - represent!!



I know, right? So many people have asked me if the scarf is from the Bay.


----------



## Tee

For those who were looking for the Blackson or Berry, you may want to try Satine boutique in Venice, CA. They have the Blackson, but I'm not sure what sizes they have left, and they'll be getting the Berry in a couple of weeks. PM me if you need contact info.


----------



## juneping

oh ladies....this thread is going so fast...

*jaded *- you looked so adorable!!
*jelly* - i love the obli, looks very great on you!!
*nyc* - love the flowy top with the shorts....you're such a chic mom!!
*kayin* - thanks for the photos...and hope to see your mod pix of the jacobs!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



oh i missed this...ama, love the pairing, very chic!!


----------



## juneping

just got an email from IM showing the just arrived items...OMG, most of them are in 4 digit range. i suspect a tee will be like 500 bucks next season...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> just got an email from IM showing the just arrived items...OMG, most of them are in 4 digit range. i suspect a tee will be like 500 bucks next season...



details!! details!!

The prices are getting a little crazy!  I am planning on doing a lot of High/Low.  IM is going to have to mix it up with jcrew!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> details!! details!!
> 
> The prices are getting a little crazy!  I am planning on doing a lot of High/Low.  IM is going to have to mix it up with jcrew!



there're totally 3 PDFs...
#1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
#2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
#3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....


----------



## am2022

Wow!!! Insane
Prices !!!   I guess high or
Low doesn't matter for now as I'm
On a ban!!!
Maybe when my ban ends, its sale
Season by then ! Lol!


juneping said:


> there're totally 3 PDFs...
> #1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
> #2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
> #3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....


----------



## am2022

I agree mixing it up will work!!!


QUOTE=mercer;22710445]details!! details!!

The prices are getting a little crazy!  I am planning on doing a lot of High/Low.  IM is going to have to mix it up with jcrew![/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Thanks ladies for the sweet words! 
Tonka, tb, jaded, NYC, June, tee , kaypa , hope didn't miss anyone !

I was going to get the Elise dress but decided against it! 
Does anybody here has that? Pros and cons ? Thanks


----------



## Brigitte031

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



Ooh you look fabulous!! I say go with your gut feeling, not what any of us say about the Obli!  I really love the way it looks on you.


----------



## Myrkur

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



Nice jacket


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Here's two snapshots I took yesterday of the runway boots. Sorry for the reflection in the window.
> The Blacksons cost 790 euros. The studded ones 890 euros.



ooh...thanks for the preview, kaypa!
i agree about the studded ones--i'll reserve final judgement til i see them IRL, but they might be too shiny (then again, i love the chloe susannas!)
i really like the look of the blackson but i'd break my neck attempting to walk in them...can't wait for the berry tho'!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> nycbagfiend[/B] - I'd love to see your jacobs! I'm really curious about the olive colour!!!



jacobs pics coming shortly...i promise!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



the obli looks great on you! love the scarf too! 

i ordered but returned the obli...i liked the look of it but the fit was off on me


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks ladies for your sweet comments! Still debating the Obli and I am only in the city for one more night. I wouldn't hesitate except I have been quite bad this month.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> there're totally 3 PDFs...
> #1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
> #2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
> #3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....



thank you so much, June!  Goodness!  I guess I need to get a second job!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Thanks ladies for your sweet comments! Still debating the Obli and I am only in the city for one more night. I wouldn't hesitate except I have been quite bad this month.



You look great in the Obli.  It's so hard when the collection first comes out.  To me it feels a bit like musical chairs, "should I grab this before my size is all gone?".   What's terrible is when I pay full price only to find the same item goes to second markdown months later.


----------



## Isabelfan

mercer said:
			
		

> You look great in the Obli.  It's so hard when the collection first comes out.  To me it feels a bit like musical chairs, "should I grab this before my size is all gone?".   What's terrible is when I pay full price only to find the same item goes to second markdown months later.



Totally! Made worse when you discover later that you don't need the piece anymore and you sell it off for a big discount to buy a newer and expensive item you lust for. Haha!  but having said that, I keep most my IMs!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!


You're such a chic mom!!! 



tb-purselover said:


> Blacksons + high/low skirt =


Beautiful photo-the blacksons are gorgeous!



Kaypa said:


> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.



 The anthracite color is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see your outfits with te boots. I also prefer the cone heels-will have to live vicariously through you. 



jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


Fits you really nice-i think it's a keeper. You have the momo, right? and you don't mind the itch. I guess some people either can or cannot take the fabric. 



juneping said:


> there're totally 3 PDFs...
> #1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
> #2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
> #3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....


Boooo...this is just crazy! Is the Etoile line going up steeply too? 



mercer said:


> You look great in the Obli.  It's so hard when the collection first comes out.  To me it feels a bit like musical chairs, "should I grab this before my size is all gone?".   What's terrible is when I pay full price only to find the same item goes to second markdown months later.


I second that. The itzel snakeskin pants were down to 100 something bucks at barneys if i had waited.  But of course, you don't know what items become popular and sell out.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> there're totally 3 PDFs...
> #1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
> #2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
> #3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....



Thanks for the info June! Way too expensive IMO.


----------



## jellylicious

Rara-here's a closeup of both right and left of my jacobs. The fabric doesn't pucker out as much as yours. Is it still bothering you or can you live with it? When they are on your feet-don't think anybody else would notice it except for you. If you can get some sort of discount? You pay too much for the shoes to have a small thing gnawing at you.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> there're totally 3 PDFs...
> #1 - some coats in 600-700 range, momo was 460...:shock:, some dresses like 1100
> #2 - some sherling coats 4000 - 6000 range, the leopard fur was quite cheap comparing to others...only 2K ...there is a leather jacket no tassels 3K..those basic mainline boucle jackets are 900+ at least....those laces tops and skirts are 1K+...those silk skirts someone posted earlier are cheap comparing to the ones in the PDF
> #3 - shoes/boots...990 shoes and the tall boots are 1490...blackson is 1325....





amacasa said:


> Wow!!! Insane
> Prices !!!   I guess high or
> Low doesn't matter for now as I'm
> On a ban!!!
> Maybe when my ban ends, its sale
> Season by then ! Lol!





mercer said:


> thank you so much, June!  Goodness!  I guess I need to get a second job!



Whoa!! Those prices are nutty!! I agree - the JCrew angle might be my scene, too. I already have a second job and it isn't enough to pay those prices!! :cry:



jellylicious said:


> Rara-here's a closeup of both right and left of my jacobs. The fabric doesn't pucker out as much as yours. Is it still bothering you or can you live with it? When they are on your feet-don't think anybody else would notice it except for you. If you can get some sort of discount? You pay too much for the shoes to have a small thing gnawing at you.



Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.

Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


I love this jacket!!  It looks very nice on you....  very pretty.


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Whoa!! Those prices are nutty!! I agree - the JCrew angle might be my scene, too. I already have a second job and it isn't enough to pay those prices!! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.
> 
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


I have a feeling, that as much as you love the boots, a huge weight will be lifted off your shoulders if you return them.

You can always make yourself feel better by buying some sneakers.


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:


> Whoa!! Those prices are nutty!! I agree - the JCrew angle might be my scene, too. I already have a second job and it isn't enough to pay those prices!! :cry:
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


As much as I love IM, but I need to be honest that the quality has gone down a little .  So I also need to limit myself from buying too much at regular price unless it is a piece/style I do not have in my closet...  others I will wait for sales.

I agree with Jayne1...*keep the Bazil*s as you already have Manlys.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



I love this jacket on you. I think it looks great! Do what your heart tells you. If you want it, get it, because it does look fab. But, if you don't love it, then use your $$ to get something else you really do love.



Kaypa said:


> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.



Wow, gorgeous Jacobs. I am really loving these boots. Especially after seeing a few of the other tpfers modeling it. I wish I could justify more shoe purchases this year. But with the Blacksons coming (and my two Chloe Susannas earlier this year), I can't. Plus, I keep telling myself I have the Danas, that's enough for now.

Enjoy these beautiful boots. I cannot wait to see how you style it. I know they are going to look HAWT on you!


----------



## vancitygirl

Do any of you lovely ladies own either the nira or noua from the etoile line?

I was thinking about purchasing it, but would like some sizing feedback.  I want to know if these run true to size or run small.  Do they stretch out easily, etc.

fyi: i am 5ft4in, usually a sz small, 34b, and 125lbs.

I would greatly appreciate any advice you guys can give me.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## tb-purselover

I agree with the others. It seems like the pucker is always going to bother you. If you already have the Manlys then return the Jacobs and buy yourself a pair of IM sneakers .



raradarling said:


> Whoa!! Those prices are nutty!! I agree - the JCrew angle might be my scene, too. I already have a second job and it isn't enough to pay those prices!! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.
> 
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:


> Whoa!! After the *duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 ()* I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.).


*raradarling ~* do you mind if I ask...  what state are you in, why duty/tax so much for boots?!!  I just paid for my Kady duty to DHL, it was like 6% and I am in CA.  I am so glad that I purchased it from Matches right before they started the price matching...   I read from some US ladies orders even got cancel now.


----------



## tonkamama

vancitygirl said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies own either the nira or noua from the etoile line?
> 
> I was thinking about purchasing it, but would like some sizing feedback.  I want to know if these run true to size or run small.  Do they stretch out easily, etc.
> 
> fyi: i am 5ft4in, usually a sz small, 34b, and 125lbs.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any advice you guys can give me.  Thank you in advance!


I have bought the *Noua* alto I have not wore it out yet.  

I sized it up to Medium as I prefer the oversize look for this soft sweatshirt top and I noticed sleeves on size small was little bit too short for my liking.  I am 5'7" and have smaller upper body shape.

I think size small will be a good fit for you.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *raradarling ~* do you mind if I ask...  what state are you in, why duty/tax so much for boots?!!  I just paid for my Kady duty to DHL, it was like 6% and I am in CA.  I am so glad that I purchased it from Matches right before they started the price matching...   I read from some US ladies orders even got cancel now.


I thought she was Canadian.  We get hit hard with duty and taxes.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I thought she was Canadian.  We get hit hard with duty and taxes.



Thanks Jayne, now I recalled I paid UPS almost 20% on my Ulyse jacket that I ordered from Canada (due to last size 36 I could find brand new in store).


----------



## ElleFlowers

I would not worry about the pucker at all. The jacob boot is a very narrow model. If you wear them they will get a bit wider (expecially at the place wear the pucker is located). If the boot gets wider, and will form around your feet, the pucker will very likely dissappear (since the boot will strech out there)! I have had the same thing with the manly boot model.




raradarling said:


> Whoa!! Those prices are nutty!! I agree - the JCrew angle might be my scene, too. I already have a second job and it isn't enough to pay those prices!! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.
> 
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


----------



## mercer

Isabelfan said:


> Totally! Made worse when you discover later that you don't need the piece anymore and you sell it off for a big discount to buy a newer and expensive item you lust for. Haha!  but having said that, I keep most my IMs!



It's like you've been reading my diary!!


----------



## angelastoel

Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> Naturally, I also visited the IM stores in Paris. They just had the Blackson boots and the studded ones in (I can't remember all the names). Basically the boots with the thin heels. I didn't try any on, as I was afraid I couldn't leave them behind. Since I am waiting for the cone heels, I took my chances and just admired them from a distance. I was a tad dissappointed with the studded boots. The studs did make it a bit cheap looking (as Lala already said before). The Blackson boots just looked better IMO. I have my name put down for both the Memphis and the Berry boots, so I will make a final decision when I get the call. For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.



Thanks for the preliminary review! The Jacobs look awesome on your feet! I could never pull it off like you do!


----------



## Jaded81

Kaypa said:
			
		

> You look great in these shorts and the Bettys! So cute!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> so cute, jaded!  i love the bettys with shorts!



Thanks hun


----------



## Jaded81

IreneMaria said:
			
		

> Yes because I have read here that the shoes are going to be even harder to get your hands on in the future cause of the new stock rules I thought better be safe than sorry. Ordered them at Luka Fraza in Hilversum (Netherlands).
> 
> Not sure about that. That's what they called them, but they are not very particular with names. They call the other ones the velcro sneakers .



Ok no worries! But they are all suede?


----------



## Jaded81

raradarling said:
			
		

> Thanks, ladies!! the colour barely comes through in these pics I took (they are pretty bad! haha!). It was nighttime. I hope to get some better ones soon. I think maybe it is a small flaw and I'm over-analyzing bc I was so obsessed with these boots!
> One good thing about flaws is that, like the first scratch on a new car, you are no longer worried about using them! I look at those pics of the women on the streetstyle blogs wearing theirs on the rocky/dusty paths and they aren't worried! If I do keep them I will ask the store to send me a second shoe dust bag for storage!
> 
> nycbagfiend - I'd love to see your jacobs! I'm really curious about the olive colour!!!



Like the rest I do think that little flaw will bug you! I would keep the sneakers as you don't have any at the moment!


----------



## angelastoel

ok I have been so bad now, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



Looks awesome!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!



The Pepitos look so good on you!


----------



## soholaleni

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!



Love this Kristi! I have also been following you on instagram!


----------



## juneping

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


 
i love the skirts....


btw, why someone mentioned from now on it's gonna be harder to get IM shoes?? i don't recall reading anything about it?? can someone pls chime in??


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.
> 
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.


I agree with the ladies here-if that puckering bothers you-i would return-too much money for that nagging feeling. And since you owned the Manlys and no sneakers, the Bazils are def keepers. Also, sounds like you've been lusting over the Memphis for a long time and got side tracked with the Jacobs.  

I haven't got my duties yet but Fedex told me it will be approx 10%. 20% is outrageous!!! 



angelastoel said:


> Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
> I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?


Perfect jacket! I wish the July is a bit less flashy (no feathers) so i could wear it for everyday.



angelastoel said:


> ok I have been so bad now, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
> white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
> And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
> Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/314585/314585_in_xl.jpg


I really like this color too!!! 



kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


Great haul!  I love that skirt. Can you post a mod pix with that skirt???


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
> I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?



ah, i never get tired of seeing the flana!  you look beautiful, angela!


----------



## nycbagfiend

angelastoel said:


> ok I have been so bad now, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
> white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
> And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
> Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/314585/314585_in_xl.jpg



congrats!  the gris are a great in-between color!  i'm going for a similar trifecta--i've got the white bettys, and black wilas..i bought then returned the gris only bc i thought i read that IM was going to put out an ecru version at some point that i would love!


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!



nice haul!  did you pay a visit to the soho IM store?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Thanks, Jelly! I appreciate it!!! Your boots are perfect. I agree that it is a lot of $$ to have something bugging me about it. I haven't decided if I will keep them or not. I do reeaallly love them, but I am really starting to feel the IM price pinch. After the duty/tax bill I got from DHL for $220 () I am wondering if I can truly justify them when I won't wear them very often (living in a winter climate, etc.). Sigh. It's a really tough decision!!! They are so unique and such a special colour - I'm sure I'll regret it at some point if I return them. But, if I don't get enough wear then it seems silly to be so broke because of them. I had originally intended to get the Memphis - feeling I could get more use out of them - but now I wonder given what people have said who've seen them IRL.
> 
> Here's a question - this season I got the Bazils and now the Jacobs. If I were to keep one which do you think I should keep? I have the Dickers and the Manly's, but no IM sneakers.



i'm going with the majority vote...i think if you're having doubts, annoyed by the puckering (esp at this price!) and have the manlys (which honestly, i think i like better and wish i had!)....i vote to return them!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!

the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)

thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

white manlys at 65% on outnet!! (unfortunately not my size!)


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!


Hi girls, I have been on a break and tomorrow , will be off again for a week with kiddos in the middle of nowhere, so no network connection! I have been enjoying all these pics, keep em comin'
*nyc*, I love the look of these boots, when they're worn and styled on IM girls. I know I won't be able to pull off the look and the heels are too high for me. I just left a pair of Kate boots behind, much too hi and uncomfy for my old bones. 
Then I decided to try on the Kady, in framboise (only colour in stock in the store)....Guess who's been naughty too!


----------



## flower71

What do yall think?


----------



## flower71

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


welcome to the thread!! Can't wait to see all your goodies, you have to post mod pics, please??



angelastoel said:


> ok* I have been so bad now*, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
> white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
> And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
> Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!


So tempting aren't they? I am still waiting for my Bazils to come (ever since a preorder from June!) and I am kicking myself because my store had them in all sizes a few weeks ago, thinking mine would come before today! Now, no more sizes left and no news from my preorder
You did good!



amacasa said:


> watched paranorman with the kids.. wearing pepito in yellow snakeskin , chocolate meadow belt , herringbone wooden bracelet, pom pom necklace and celine sandals!


Hey mama! Love this look!



Jaded81 said:


> Irox shorts & Bettys


 So cute and summery! lucky you



Kaypa said:


> Sorry for my absence! I was in Paris yesterday, just for a day!
> Definitely a yay! That color is amazing. I took a quick look and it looks like mine also pucker a little.
> 
> Yes, I did get the anthracite Jacobs. Here's two pics I (finally) took today.
> 
> For now, I think it will be the Berry boots for me. I took two snapshots of both boots and will upload them soon.


They look beautiful, How did you feel in them? I tried the Kate boots and felt so awkward walking in them...
How was Paris?



jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


I love the Obli and you won't regret it. It's a very versatile jacket and since I got a similar one last winter, this time, I am focusing on shoes and jackets.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!


Can you do a quick mod pix with them on? Of course i will say keep.  I really like the color way. They are def not the classic, clean, basic boots but they do add pizzazz to any outfit. And even though they may seem trendy-boho chic can never be out of style! Aren't you lusting over the Memphis or Barry too? I think those boots are trendier with the cowgirl theme. 



nycbagfiend said:


> white manlys at 65% on outnet!! (unfortunately not my size!)


Thank goodness!!! Otherwise I would have been in deep trouble. 



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


Flower-the color looks beautiful with your skin. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> So tempting aren't they? I am still waiting for my Bazils to come (ever since a preorder from June!) and I am kicking myself because my store had them in all sizes a few weeks ago, thinking mine would come before today! Now, no more sizes left and no news from my preorder
> You did good!
> 
> .



I know exactly how you feel! I ordered them in March and already did a pre-payment and I am longing so hard to wear them. Very frustrating....


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Can you do a quick mod pix with them on? Of course i will say keep.  I really like the color way. They are def not the classic, clean, basic boots but they do add pizzazz to any outfit. And even though they may seem trendy-boho chic can never be out of style! Aren't you lusting over the Memphis or Barry too? I think those boots are trendier with the cowgirl theme.
> 
> 
> Thank goodness!!! Otherwise* I would have been in deep trouble*.
> 
> 
> Flower-the color looks beautiful with your skin. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


thanks jellybebe! so did u get the manly boots too?


----------



## nycbagfiend

grrrr....evil-bay strikes again!

those discounted manly boots on outnet that i just mentioned? 'coincidentally' enough, 2 pairs were just listed by the same seller at nearly twice the price as sold on outnet.  makes me so angry!  i'm always reticent to mention deals on here due to the re-sellers that i'm sure are lurking around.

so annoying--i hope they go unsold!!


----------



## am2022

that's just plain evil!!! 
I suggest all deals now on marant be placed somewhere else!!! 

can't mods help with this ?




nycbagfiend said:


> grrrr....evil-bay strikes again!
> 
> those discounted manly boots on outnet that i just mentioned? 'coincidentally' enough, 2 pairs were just listed by the same seller at nearly twice the price as sold on outnet. makes me so angry! i'm always reticent to mention deals on here due to the re-sellers that i'm sure are lurking around.
> 
> so annoying--i hope they go unsold!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i've been so lazy lately and today it's a gross rainy day in nyc so i'm still in my pjs at home hangin' w/my 4 yr old! but i promise i'll get mod pics on here soon!

you are correct--i'm also waiting for the berry (or is barry?  cone-heel western boots!) to show up somewhere--i don't think i can justify both (too trendy and high heel to get enough wear!) so i'm hoping IM, barneys or NAP gets 'em soon so i can compare before having to make the decision of whether or not to return the jacobs!




jellylicious said:


> Can you do a quick mod pix with them on? Of course i will say keep.  I really like the color way. They are def not the classic, clean, basic boots but they do add pizzazz to any outfit. And even though they may seem trendy-boho chic can never be out of style! Aren't you lusting over the Memphis or Barry too? I think those boots are trendier with the cowgirl theme.
> 
> 
> Thank goodness!!! Otherwise I would have been in deep trouble.
> 
> 
> Flower-the color looks beautiful with your skin. LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## am2022

we are framboise sisters dear flower!!
love love it on you!
It has been so hot/ humid here so mine is just brand new and in a box!!! 



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> that's just plain evil!!!
> I suggest all deals now on marant be placed somewhere else!!!
> 
> can't mods help with this ?



may be we can comply an email list that we can sign up...and distribute to all of us. so when there's deal...we can just alert here or better not and email w/ details.....


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:
			
		

> What do yall think?



The color is TDF!  If I did not have the similar color (my one and only Bal jacket) I want this color too.


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> What do yall think?



gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!
(and i'm not at all biased since i bought the framboise too!  )

congrats!  unlike the boots, i think a biker jacket will always be in style!  you'll wear this for yrs to come!


----------



## juneping

i just saw the noua tee on ebay for 370.. it's just so insane.

*flower* - i love the jacket with the white skirt....very hip and chic
*angela *- we can never get enough of the flana...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> may be we can comply an email list that we can sign up...and distribute to all of us. so when there's deal...we can just alert here or better not and email w/ details.....



not a bad idea...

on further ebay perusal, also noticed a bunch of yoox items also popped up with inflated prices!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!



May we see some action mod pic?  

I am totally in love with Jacobs and Barrys.  But for the price of these boots, you need to like them and wear them.  

iMO."..Ms. Marant has created a range of statement boots not really following any trends except her owns.  So these could be classic if you like the styling.


----------



## angelastoel

flower71 said:


> What do yall think?



all I can say: WOW!!!!

(ok I can say more, I want to see the entire look, I love that skirt!!!)


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:
			
		

> Hi girls, I have been on a break and tomorrow , will be off again for a week with kiddos in the middle of nowhere, so no network connection! I have been enjoying all these pics, keep em comin'
> nyc, I love the look of these boots, when they're worn and styled on IM girls. I know I won't be able to pull off the look and the heels are too high for me. I just left a pair of Kate boots behind, much too hi and uncomfy for my old bones.
> Then I decided to try on the Kady, in framboise (only colour in stock in the store)....Guess who's been naughty too!



Flower, I agree.  The heel high has pull me back from these babies.  I can only wear my bazils 1/2 day.....  I think the most comfortable IM shoes are Dickers and Dixes.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> May we see some action mod pic?
> 
> I am totally in love with Jacobs and Barrys.  But for the price of these boots, you need to like them and wear them.
> 
> iMO."..Ms. Marant has created a range of statement boots not really following any trends except her owns.  So these could be classic if you like the styling.



yes...her shoes are really the best thing i love about....then jeans/jackets depends....


----------



## mercer

I love it!  It looks all cool and broken in. The color is crazy pretty, too!




flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> I have a feeling, that as much as you love the boots, a huge weight will be lifted off your shoulders if you return them. You can always make yourself feel better by buying some sneakers.





tonkamama said:


> As much as I love IM, but I need to be honest that the quality has gone down a little .  So I also need to limit myself from buying too much at regular price unless it is a piece/style I do not have in my closet...  others I will wait for sales. I agree with Jayne1...*keep the Bazil*s as you already have Manlys.





tb-purselover said:


> I agree with the others. It seems like the pucker is always going to bother you. If you already have the Manlys then return the Jacobs and buy yourself a pair of IM sneakers .





Jaded81 said:


> Like the rest I do think that little flaw will  bug you! I would keep the sneakers as you don't have any at the  moment!





nycbagfiend said:


> i'm going with the majority vote...i think  if you're having doubts, annoyed by the puckering (esp at this price!)  and have the manlys (which honestly, i think i like better and wish i  had!)....i vote to return them!





jellylicious said:


> I agree with the ladies here-if that  puckering bothers you-i would return-too much money for that nagging  feeling. And since you owned the Manlys and no sneakers, the Bazils are  def keepers. Also, sounds like you've been lusting over the Memphis for a  long time and got side tracked with the Jacobs.
> 
> I haven't got my duties yet but Fedex told me it will be approx 10%. 20% is outrageous!!!
> 
> Perfect jacket! I wish the July is a bit less flashy (no feathers) so i could wear it for everyday.
> I really like this color too!!!
> Great haul!  I love that skirt. Can you post a mod pix with that skirt???




Thanks, ladies! I think you may all be right....I will take a hit on shipping them back (ugh!) but I suppose that's better than owing the full amount! I am going to try them on again at home after work and make a final decision. The Bazils are pretty awesome - I just need to figure out if I am, in fact, a hi-top gal....



tonkamama said:


> *raradarling ~* do you mind if I ask...  what state are you in, why duty/tax so much for boots?!!  I just paid for my Kady duty to DHL, it was like 6% and I am in CA.  I am so glad that I purchased it from Matches right before they started the price matching...   I read from some US ladies orders even got cancel now.



I'm in Canada. We get hit with high duty! It seems to be 20% or so. Not sure why??? it's not fair!! 



ElleFlowers said:


> I would not worry about the pucker at all. The jacob boot is a very narrow model. If you wear them they will get a bit wider (expecially at the place wear the pucker is located). If the boot gets wider, and will form around your feet, the pucker will very likely dissappear (since the boot will strech out there)! I have had the same thing with the manly boot model.



That's good to know!! The pucker doesn't bother me as much anymore. I checked the seam to make sure it wasn't going to come unstitched at some point and it looks firm. I think my main issue at the moment is that my eyes were bigger than my wallet on this one.  Although, I don't love the idea of what it'll cost me to mail them back ($150!!!!! - I've checked all three couriers, I guess it's just the distance).



nycbagfiend said:


> so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!



The eternal Jacob dilemma!! I agree that they are less cowboy, therefore, have more longevity. Although, I'm maybe not the best person to take advice on Jacobs at the moment!


----------



## juneping

^^will you have the duty fee refund back to you??


----------



## raradarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!



Hi Kristi - I love the white sweater in the top right corner. How is the fit? Is it itchy? Tight around the neck? thx!



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?



Gorgeous!



nycbagfiend said:


> grrrr....evil-bay strikes again!
> those discounted manly boots on outnet that i just mentioned? 'coincidentally' enough, 2 pairs were just listed by the same seller at nearly twice the price as sold on outnet.  makes me so angry!  i'm always reticent to mention deals on here due to the re-sellers that i'm sure are lurking around.
> so annoying--i hope they go unsold!!



That SUCKS!! What size were they?



nycbagfiend said:


> i've been so lazy lately and today it's a gross rainy day in nyc so i'm still in my pjs at home hangin' w/my 4 yr old! but i promise i'll get mod pics on here soon!
> 
> you are correct--i'm also waiting for the berry (or is barry?  cone-heel western boots!) to show up somewhere--i don't think i can justify both (too trendy and high heel to get enough wear!) so i'm hoping IM, barneys or NAP gets 'em soon so i can compare before having to make the decision of whether or not to return the jacobs!



That was my plan, too! Compare the Jacobs and Memphis. Last intel I got from MyTheresa was that the Memphis (and perhaps the other IM boots) hadn't arrived at MT and they still didn't know when then would. sigh. Makes it hard to compare.



juneping said:


> may be we can comply an email list that we can sign up...and distribute to all of us. so when there's deal...we can just alert here or better not and email w/ details.....



Good idea!



tonkamama said:


> May we see some action mod pic?
> I am totally in love with Jacobs and Barrys.  But for the price of these boots, you need to like them and wear them.
> iMO."..Ms. Marant has created a range of statement boots not really following any trends except her owns.  So these could be classic if you like the styling.



I love this quote! It really sums it all up.


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> ^^will you have the duty fee refund back to you??



I hope so! In the past I have - but that was to different stores/countries. It's kind of a drag bc I'd have to fill out all sorts of paperwork for customs, apply for the refund, and wait. It's not like sending things back to NAP - who do it all for you. I think I'll make a pros and cons list of whether to keep them or not - this def goes on the CONS list!


----------



## mnpurselover

Hello - 

I searched the forum but hadn't seen a lot about this - I might be missing a thread or so.

My question: Would you ever consider the blue bobby's?  I have the white betty's and wouldn't mind two pairs.  i'm just not sure if the blue is a little too "WHOA" or how easy they are to match with things?  Maybe I need a visual?

thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mnpurselover said:


> Hello -
> 
> I searched the forum but hadn't seen a lot about this - I might be missing a thread or so.
> 
> My question: Would you ever consider the blue bobby's?  I have the white betty's and wouldn't mind two pairs.  i'm just not sure if the blue is a little too "WHOA" or how easy they are to match with things?  Maybe I need a visual?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



My friend got them last week. I'm falling for them, but I'm very much into colors atm.

They're awesome with grey! I cannot wait to see her wear them with grey fur during the winter.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> I love it!  It looks all cool and broken in. The color is crazy pretty, too!


thanks mercer! I fell for that broken in look, I keep patting it...



tonkamama said:


> Flower, I agree.  The heel high has pull me back from these babies.  I can only wear my bazils 1/2 day.....  I think the most comfortable IM shoes are Dickers and Dixes.


Totally agree, my dickers go everywhere with me...My bobbys are good too.



angelastoel said:


> all I can say: WOW!!!!
> 
> (ok I can say more, I want to see the entire look, I love that skirt!!!)


 Thanks so much angela




raradarling said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks raradarling. Sorry about your boots and taxes. I've been there a few years ago (from the US to France...I actually refused the parcel, the taxes were outrageous! Never will I go thru that Again..



amacasa said:


> we are framboise sisters dear flower!!
> love love it on you!
> It has been so hot/ humid here so mine is just brand new and in a box!!!


Oh dear amacasa, so happy to know we're twins again...I am still on the lookout for you, will be in Paris in October



juneping said:


> may be we can comply an email list that we can sign up...and distribute to all of us. so when there's deal...we can just alert here or better not and email w/ details.....


I am in!!



tonkamama said:


> The color is TDF!  If I did not have the similar color (my one and only Bal jacket) I want this color too.


I know, I really love the colour and how it's broken in. I have  a red Bal jacket, completely different so I needed this jacket...My birthday present to myself



nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!
> (and i'm not at all biased since i bought the framboise too!  )
> 
> congrats!  unlike the boots, i think a biker jacket will always be in style!  you'll wear this for yrs to come!


Oh, thanks dear! Wow, we're quite a few with the framboise on here. In black, Kaypa and birkingal



juneping said:


> i just saw the noua tee on ebay for 370.. it's just so insane.
> 
> *flower* - i love the jacket with the white skirt....very hip and chic
> *angela *- we can never get enough of the flana...


 merci june...


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> I hope so! In the past I have - but that was to different stores/countries. It's kind of a drag bc I'd have to fill out all sorts of paperwork for customs, apply for the refund, and wait. It's not like sending things back to NAP - who do it all for you. I think I'll make a pros and cons list of whether to keep them or not - this def goes on the CONS list!



you might need to double check the duty refund...for NAP int'l the duty is not refundable. my gut tells me it's not refundable..b/c it's the US custom took the fee.....but double check.
it's an unique color...i think they're keepers...but i am not bothered by those kinds of stuff. my anthracite dickers right is darker/lighter than the left shoe. gwen heels are little wobbly...dana heels (left one) are perfectly straight...there's always something w/ IM shoes..just my experience. 



mnpurselover said:


> Hello -
> 
> I searched the forum but hadn't seen a lot about this - I might be missing a thread or so.
> 
> My question: Would you ever consider the blue bobby's?  I have the white betty's and wouldn't mind two pairs.  i'm just not sure if the blue is a little too "WHOA" or how easy they are to match with things?  Maybe I need a visual?
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!



FYI -  you might take a chance w/ bobby...b/c the quality is not consistent. i got a pair of the blue bobby and am going to return them later this week. the insoles were too large for the shoes. this are my second pair and they are not that well made. i checked the sneaker thread and other ladies got the same issues.....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> btw, why someone mentioned from now on it's gonna be harder to get IM shoes?? i don't recall reading anything about it?? can someone pls chime in??



I don't think anyone really mentioned that it would be harder to get outright. But in theory it might be true because it was mentioned that from now on Isabel Marant will only allow 30% of their full orders to be IM sneakers. 

So that means if a small boutique only makes a small order of IM pieces then they could only get very few sneakers. So, small boutiques might not be able to compete with large retailers in the amount of merchandise or sneaker inventory.


----------



## am2022

oh thanks dear flower for thinking of me... i am not as gung ho over it as i was last week... i guess i have suppressed my Id   with my superego if sigmund freud would phrase it...  lol!!!  Enjoy Paris dear friend and that's what's important.. if you do stumble upon it, then contact me..  but your vacation and shopping is of utmost importance above anything else~



flower71 said:


> thanks mercer! I fell for that broken in look, I keep patting it...
> 
> Totally agree, my dickers go everywhere with me...My bobbys are good too.
> 
> Thanks so much angela
> 
> 
> thanks raradarling. Sorry about your boots and taxes. I've been there a few years ago (from the US to France...I actually refused the parcel, the taxes were outrageous! Never will I go thru that Again..
> 
> Oh dear amacasa, so happy to know we're twins again...I am still on the lookout for you, will be in Paris in October
> 
> I am in!!
> 
> I know, I really love the colour and how it's broken in. I have a red Bal jacket, completely different so I needed this jacket...My birthday present to myself
> 
> Oh, thanks dear! Wow, we're quite a few with the framboise on here. In black, Kaypa and birkingal
> 
> merci june...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> iMO."..Ms. Marant has created a range of statement boots not really following any trends except her owns.  So these could be classic if you like the styling.


Very well said!!! That is what i love about her! 



juneping said:


> may be we can comply an email list that we can sign up...and distribute to all of us. so when there's deal...we can just alert here or better not and email w/ details.....



Yes please!


----------



## juneping

*ladies....

if you don't mind....PM me your email address and i'll form a list and distribute....i'll only take the names that i've seen/recognize in this thread...*


----------



## sep

flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


 
I LOVE IT!!!!!  It looks great on you! Of course this is the color I chose too so I'm a tiny bit biased...


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:
			
		

> What do yall think?



Yummy! So nice!

Btw I didn't have time to go back and get the Obli. Oh well! Maybe I can find it somewhere else. If not, maybe I will find something new to love.


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> I love this jacket on you. I think it looks great! Do what your heart tells you. If you want it, get it, because it does look fab. But, if you don't love it, then use your $$ to get something else you really do love.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous Jacobs. I am really loving these boots. Especially after seeing a few of the other tpfers modeling it. I wish I could justify more shoe purchases this year. But with the Blacksons coming (and my two Chloe Susannas earlier this year), I can't. Plus, I keep telling myself I have the Danas, that's enough for now.
> 
> Enjoy these beautiful boots. I cannot wait to see how you style it. I know they are going to look HAWT on you!


 


Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the preliminary review! The Jacobs look awesome on your feet! I could never pull it off like you do!


 
Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
> I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?


You look gorgeous as always Angela! Will never get tired of seeing you in the Flana!


----------



## Kaypa

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


Wow! Amazing haul! Would love to see some mod pics!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> so here are my olive jacobs! still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price. they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts? do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!


 
Congrats with the Jacobs! This color is gorgeous. 



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


 
OMG! Such a beautiful color! Love it! Such a great pick and I'm sure will enjoy this gorgeous piece for many years!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> welcome to the thread!! Can't wait to see all your goodies, you have to post mod pics, please??
> 
> So tempting aren't they? I am still waiting for my Bazils to come (ever since a preorder from June!) and I am kicking myself because my store had them in all sizes a few weeks ago, thinking mine would come before today! Now, no more sizes left and no news from my preorder
> You did good!
> 
> 
> Hey mama! Love this look!
> 
> So cute and summery! lucky you
> 
> They look beautiful, How did you feel in them? I tried the Kate boots and felt so awkward walking in them...
> How was Paris?
> 
> I love the Obli and you won't regret it. It's a very versatile jacket and since I got a similar one last winter, this time, I am focusing on shoes and jackets.


 
I am also still waiting for my Bazils which I pre-ordered back in February... 



raradarling said:


> Thanks, ladies! I think you may all be right....I will take a hit on shipping them back (ugh!) but I suppose that's better than owing the full amount! I am going to try them on again at home after work and make a final decision. The Bazils are pretty awesome - I just need to figure out if I am, in fact, a hi-top gal....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Canada. We get hit with high duty! It seems to be 20% or so. Not sure why??? it's not fair!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know!! The pucker doesn't bother me as much anymore. I checked the seam to make sure it wasn't going to come unstitched at some point and it looks firm. I think my main issue at the moment is that my eyes were bigger than my wallet on this one.  Although, I don't love the idea of what it'll cost me to mail them back ($150!!!!! - I've checked all three couriers, I guess it's just the distance).
> 
> 
> 
> The eternal Jacob dilemma!! I agree that they are less cowboy, therefore, have more longevity. Although, I'm maybe not the best person to take advice on Jacobs at the moment!


 
I am so sorry to hear that you are having doubts about keeping the Jacobs or not. I hope you will figure out what to do soon. The most important thing is that you will enjoy them. If it causes too much stress, then maybe you should return them. On the other hand, if you will regret it and will have to track them down later down the road, then maybe consider keeping them?



juneping said:


> *ladies....*
> 
> *if you don't mind....PM me your email address and i'll form a list and distribute....i'll only take the names that i've seen/recognize in this thread...*


 
Such a great idea. Thanks so much June for setting this up! :urock:


----------



## Jayne1

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


Nice!!!


nycbagfiend said:


> grrrr....evil-bay strikes again!
> 
> those discounted manly boots on outnet that i just mentioned? 'coincidentally' enough, 2 pairs were just listed by the same seller at nearly twice the price as sold on outnet.  makes me so angry!  i'm always reticent to mention deals on here due to the re-sellers that i'm sure are lurking around.
> 
> so annoying--i hope they go unsold!!


Just because they listed the items at an inflated price doesn't mean they will sell...


----------



## mercer

Kaypa said:


> You look gorgeous as always Angela! Will never get tired of seeing you in the Flana!



I second that!


----------



## Kaypa

Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast. 

I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

soholaleni said:


> Love this Kristi! I have also been following you on instagram!



Thank you! Ah, I will definitely follow you back! 



juneping said:


> i love the skirts....
> 
> 
> btw, why someone mentioned from now on it's gonna be harder to get IM shoes?? i don't recall reading anything about it?? can someone pls chime in??



Thank you so much! And I haven't heard that or read anything about it either! That's so strange. I would love to find out too.



jellylicious said:


> Great haul!  I love that skirt. Can you post a mod pix with that skirt???



Thank you!  And absolutely! I will ASAP!



nycbagfiend said:


> nice haul!  did you pay a visit to the soho IM store?!



Thanks so much! And I sure did. I probably shouldn't have stopped by, because it's always TOO tempting to buy something! 



flower71 said:


> welcome to the thread!! Can't wait to see all your goodies, you have to post mod pics, please??



Thanks for the warm welcome ! I will definitely post more pictures soon!



raradarling said:


> Hi Kristi - I love the white sweater in the top right corner. How is the fit? Is it itchy? Tight around the neck? thx!



Hello there! The sweater, called the Quidor, is SO soft and not itchy at all. I bought a 36, because I didn't want it to be too fitted. It's a relaxed fit, hits at my hips, and the sleeves are down to my wrist. It is not tight around the neck at all. Hope that helps! 



Kaypa said:


> Wow! Amazing haul! Would love to see some mod pics!



Why thank you! Mod pics to follow soon...! 



Jayne1 said:


> Nice!!!



Thanks lady!!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



you look so HOT...
my bf agrees w/ me...


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> you look so HOT...
> my bf agrees w/ me...


Haha, thanks June. It's the boots, not me...


----------



## TagurIT

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



Omg!!! The Jacobs look amazing on you!! I think you're spot on to style it with a simple outfit it really lets the boots take center stage. 
Darn it, now I may have to stalk these boots online. . .


----------



## caroulemapoulen

*KAYPA*! You look great! I really want the green Jacobs. Sigh.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Haha, thanks June. It's the boots, not me...



i showed your blog to him last week and that's when he said you looked hot......i i didn't even start the introduction yet...


----------



## jellylicious

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



 Hey boot twin! You look amazing! Love the simple pairing with the boots. It's still way too hot here to wear the boots.


----------



## mamao

Hi Everyone!  First time poster but long time reader.  All of your pictures have been so inspiring.  I love seeing everyone's beautiful IM pieces.  I can barely afford to buy IM but I just bought my first big piece and I'm freaking out a little bit at the cost.  I found a Luz cardigan at the store in size 36 and the sales lady said it was 30% off so I went for it.. but it's still so expensive!! I live in LA so for me it seems like the perfect SoCal sweater to thrown on day or night but now I'm having buyers remorse because of the cost.  Then again, I know if I didn't buy it I would be thinking about it non stop.  Do any of you have it?  If so do you find you wear it often?


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



I will dress the same as I want to makes these boots the center of attention.  Big congrats, they are stunning!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> you might need to double check the duty refund...for NAP int'l the duty is not refundable. my gut tells me it's not refundable..b/c it's the US custom took the fee.....but double check.
> it's an unique color...i think they're keepers...but i am not bothered by those kinds of stuff. my anthracite dickers right is darker/lighter than the left shoe. gwen heels are little wobbly...dana heels (left one) are perfectly straight...there's always something w/ IM shoes..just my experience.



Oh man! I hadn't even thought of that but you might be right! It's looking more and more like I'll keep them. If I had bought them from a store down the street then I'd likely return them so I'd feel less stressed about it. But the process of returning them across the Atlantic, and the cost involved, just doesn't seem worth it. Plus, hearing your experience with the slight inconsistencies with her shoes makes me feel better about mine! 



flower71 said:


> thanks raradarling. Sorry about your boots and taxes. I've been there a few years ago (from the US to France...I actually refused the parcel, the taxes were outrageous! Never will I go thru that Again..



Wow! I didn't realize you could refuse a parcel! What happens to it? Returned to sender at their expense? Interesting...



Kaypa said:


> I am so sorry to hear that you are having doubts about keeping the Jacobs or not. I hope you will figure out what to do soon. The most important thing is that you will enjoy them. If it causes too much stress, then maybe you should return them. On the other hand, if you will regret it and will have to track them down later down the road, then maybe consider keeping them?



You're so right! I would totally go searching for them later on if I returned them...I'm silly that way. p.s. I'm sorry that your Bazils are so late! Very strange...



Kaypa said:


> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



GORGEOUS!!!! The best thing about them is the perfect heel height. I wore my Dana's the other night and they are just a tad too high at 4 inches - strain my shins! But, the 3.5 inch of the Jacobs is perfection. You look great.  



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hello there! The sweater, called the Quidor, is SO soft and not itchy at all. I bought a 36, because I didn't want it to be too fitted. It's a relaxed fit, hits at my hips, and the sleeves are down to my wrist. It is not tight around the neck at all. Hope that helps! !



Thanks! I LOVE it.



caroulemapoulen said:


> *KAYPA*! You look great! I really want the green Jacobs. Sigh.



Caroule! If you get the green and I keep the green then we can be green twins!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## am2022

love love this look Kaypa!!! So gorgeous!



Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## imlvholic

Oh man, you guys looks so stunning w/ your Jacobs. I've been just an onlooker too & had been eyeing on the Berry to come out. I already put my name on the waitlist at IM Soho in the Red. I hope it's comfortable enough to wear all day otherwise it's not worth it for me. 

Kaypa, i love the simple pairing, do you think the Jacobs have the same heel height as the Berry? How comfortable is the Jacobs? Would love to hear more reviews on the fit.


----------



## mercer

raradarling said:


> Oh man! I hadn't even thought of that but you might be right! It's looking more and more like I'll keep them. If I had bought them from a store down the street then I'd likely return them so I'd feel less stressed about it. But the process of returning them across the Atlantic, and the cost involved, just doesn't seem worth it. Plus, hearing your experience with the slight inconsistencies with her shoes makes me feel better about mine!


I think you will end up very happy,  rara!  There are times that I found  flaws in items and after a few wearings,  I usually forget what I was  fussing about!  Especially after you get all the compliments that are  surely coming your way!


----------



## mercer

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



You look amazing!


----------



## rocket06

IM just absolutely gorgeous! Anyone seen this cute IM pants around yet?


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh YAY!!! We finally get to see you in these. Yep, ITA with June and her bf, you look HOT!

I think styling everything else simple is the way to go with these boots. You need to let them shine! Thanks for posting pics so quick!




Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## Jayne1

mamao said:


> Hi Everyone!  First time poster but long time reader.  All of your pictures have been so inspiring.  I love seeing everyone's beautiful IM pieces.  I can barely afford to buy IM but I just bought my first big piece and I'm freaking out a little bit at the cost.  I found a Luz cardigan at the store in size 36 and the sales lady said it was 30% off so I went for it.. but it's still so expensive!! I live in LA so for me it seems like the perfect SoCal sweater to thrown on day or night but now I'm having buyers remorse because of the cost.  Then again, I know if I didn't buy it I would be thinking about it non stop.  Do any of you have it?  If so do you find you wear it often?


I love that cardigan!  I have a thing for fringes.


----------



## Tee

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!



Awesome new stuff kristi! 



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?



Love it! Such a pretty color! 



Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



You look absolutely amazing Kaypa!


----------



## Jaded81

Does anyone know which season and colour these Bobbys that blogger Thatschic is wearing?


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Does anyone know which season and colour these Bobbys that blogger Thatschic is wearing?



this season?? try this link
http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...762,default,pd.html?q=isabel marant&index=20#
lagarconne got a new color..
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15362&sid=1235&pid=1233
i swear i saw something darker than beige but it's gone....


----------



## Niniloves

flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


I love that color on you! The jacket suits you so well. 


Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


Less is more, I really love how you paired it with a simple outfit. It definitely makes the boots stand out, and you look fab!


----------



## soholaleni

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!




You look AMAZING in these!! You are tempting me to get these too, but I am staying strong and refuse to buy any more IM for awhile!! Thanks for sharing 



kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you! Ah, I will definitely follow you back!



Thanks!

My instagram name is _soholaleni


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:
			
		

> What do yall think?


I loooove the framboise!  It's such a beautiful color!  I'm having total leather jacket envy! 




			
				Kaypa said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



Those anthracites go great with your simple and modern outfit.  The shape and fringe remind me of the elegant hooves of a Clydesdale horse. Really standout boots!




			
				rocket06 said:
			
		

> IM just absolutely gorgeous! Anyone seen this cute IM pants around yet?


I haven't seen the pants but I really like that red sweater!  Anyone know the name of it?




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know which season and colour these Bobbys that blogger Thatschic is wearing?


I believe she's wearing the taupe from last season. I could have sworn she wore them before I saw this season's Bobbys come out.


----------



## Jaded81

Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


So cute!!  Love your Chanel!


----------



## flower71

Niniloves said:


> I love that color on you! The jacket suits you so well.


 Thank you



Porter said:


> I loooove the framboise!  It's such a beautiful color!  I'm having total leather jacket envy!
> Those anthracites go great with your simple and modern outfit.  The shape and fringe remind me of the elegant hooves of a Clydesdale horse. Really standout boots!
> I haven't seen the pants but I really like that red sweater!  Anyone know the name of it?
> 
> 
> I believe *she's wearing the taupe *from last season. I could have sworn she wore them before I saw this season's Bobbys come out.


 Thanks Porter, I love the comparaison with horses hooves! I also love the red sweater in the pic, I haven't seen  yet in boutiques.




Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


 Sooo cute! and I want a Chanel!! I am an oldie, I should be wearing that bag



amacasa said:


> oh thanks dear flower for thinking of me... i am not as gung ho over it as i was last week... i guess i have suppressed my Id   with my superego if sigmund freud would phrase it...  lol!!!  Enjoy Paris dear friend and that's what's important.. if you do stumble upon it, then contact me..  but your vacation and shopping is of utmost importance above anything else~





sep said:


> I LOVE IT!!!!!  It looks great on you! Of course this is the color I chose too so I'm a tiny bit biased...


gosh, so many of us got the Framboise...can't wait to see you in it. I remember reading about your dilemna...Oh, BTW I have always loved your Bal collection



jellybebe said:


> Yummy! So nice!
> 
> Btw I didn't have time to go back and get the Obli. Oh well! Maybe I can find it somewhere else. If not, maybe I will find something new to love.


thanks jelly! I love those jacobs on you and Kaypa...pity I can't stand hiheels...I got a strain in my shins after a minute in the Kate boots



Kaypa said:


> Congrats with the Jacobs! This color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Such a beautiful color! Love it! Such a great pick and I'm sure will enjoy this gorgeous piece for many years!


 Oh you! Many , many years  I hope! Oh I 'll be in Paris on the 6th Oct then going back from the 10th til 13th...do we meet up? In any case, I will be back in Paris every 2 months so will let you know my dates...



Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


This is just how it should be styled IMO, the boots are a statement, the rest should be neutral (except you, you're beautiful)


----------



## Brigitte031

flower71 said:
			
		

> What do yall think?



Such a beautiful color!!! It really makes me want to get a Kady in this color. You look fantastic!!




			
				Kaypa said:
			
		

> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



Yay! Thank you for the mod pics. Beautiful outfit and styling! And I agree, you're gorgeous, Kaypa!!  A simple and chic outfit sometimes works amazingly.


----------



## birkingal

varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time



*varvara*, what an INCREDIBLE collection!!!


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Guess I am wondering because I wonder if I will still be able to wear it when I am 40 and still look good!



For sure. I've met plenty of ladies who wore IM clothes so well and they're well into their 40s. There's hope for me after all.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> Ms. Marant said she's retiring when she hits 50.....
> and she's in her 40s....i thought she looks pretty good in her own design...
> 
> *and i am forever 28*...


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> oh no.. i guess i really am the oldest here...  hitting the big 4-0 in less than 6 months!ush:



We're the same age, *amacasa*! 40 schmorty. We're forever young


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Oooo, Amacasa you are BAD. Must. Resist.
> 
> I will always be 29.



hahahaha!!! Kristy!


----------



## birkingal

larastyle said:


> As a stylist, I have a client who is in her early 60s and I dress her in IMs and then I have one in her 30s and we stay away from IMs.  It is not only about age, it is very much about personality as well.  The 60 year old is in a great shape.  exercises every day, takes care of herself and has a fun yet classy personality and she can pull off IM pieces like nothing else, we just have to be more selective but I adore the IM pieces on her.



What an uplifting and inspiring post! Love what you said.


----------



## birkingal

From my previous post. I know....it's pretty terrible but I love my trackpants


----------



## birkingal

jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.



jellybebe, I love the Obli on you! It's definitely a keeper. I've found my Momo jacket has really narrow sleeves but then I tried on another Momo, and the sleeves were wider. So strange.


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
> I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?



Angela, you look absolutely amazing!! I just love how you pair it with the contrasting fuchsia top. Have you lost weight too?


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> ok I have been so bad now, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
> white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
> And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
> Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!



Angela, I've never met a prettier nor a more stylish dentist. That includes my own.


----------



## Isabelfan

flower71 said:
			
		

> What do yall think?



Lovely!!! I just got a black one for myself too. Isn't the Kady leather simply dreamy?!  Definitely a keeper


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Just because they listed the items at an inflated price doesn't mean they will sell...



very true...and then if they return them to outnet/yoox etc, the true fans have a chance at them when they pop back up!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



gorgeous, kaypa!  if i decide to keep the jacobs, i want to style them similarly..the boots are such knockouts, best to keep the rest of the outfit simple!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals



very cute, jaded!


----------



## lala1

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


You look amazing, love the boots on you!!!


----------



## Porter

flower71 said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Thanks Porter, I love the comparaison with horses hooves! I also love the red sweater in the pic, I haven't seen  yet in boutiques.


Ha, after sending off my post, I realized the horse reference may be taken negatively. I meant it in the best possible way!  I always loved the look of Clydesdale horses and think the feathering of their lower legs translates beautifully in fashion!


----------



## Jaded81

It looks like a good fit on you! And if you like it, you should definately get it (hope you'll be able to locate one)!




jellybebe said:


> I tried on 3 IRO jackets (Molly, Natasha and Kiaja)  but found them disappointing for the price. Surprisingly, however, I found that I liked the Obli despite the negative reviews on here. The only con was the tightness of the sleeves so they were difficult to pull off and the collar stuck out a bit stiffly, as described. Still debating whether to get it. I took my usual size, 40.


----------



## Jaded81

Story of my (shopping) life!



Isabelfan said:


> Totally! Made worse when you discover later that you don't need the piece anymore and you sell it off for a big discount to buy a newer and expensive item you lust for. Haha!  but having said that, I keep most my IMs!


----------



## Jaded81

That we do! What a happy outfit! The fuchia goes really well with the Flana!




angelastoel said:


> Haven't been here for a while, busy with the house and garden, but I made a few snapshots with my Flana jacket, which is always much appreciated here, hehe
> I am also eying some IRO jackets, they definetly look great, how is the price/quality?


----------



## Jaded81

The skirts are sooo cute! Mod pics please!! 




kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


----------



## Jaded81

To be honest, I do think it is a bit on the trendy side. But if you love it and can afford to keep, it, then why not!!?!?

Re how comfortable it is, maybe Kaypa can shed some light since she has worn it out?




nycbagfiend said:


> so here are my olive jacobs!  still deciding whether or not they're a keeper--i like them more then i thought i would (tho' i would take off the extra tassle when wearing--there's enough fringe in front for me already!) tho' not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  they seem comfortable when walking around my apt but i do major walking around nyc and they need to be comfortable when hitting the pavement!
> 
> the first photo is without flash, second is with flash...the color is kind of in btween the 2...sort of a brownish-grey with a hint of green. (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> thoughts?  do we think it's a classic shoe that will hang around a few yrs or too trendy and will be relegated to the back of the closet in a few months?!


----------



## Jaded81

Love how saturated the red is! Looks good enough to eat! 




flower71 said:


> What do yall think?


----------



## Jaded81

I too think you styled it perfectly! The Jacobs are definately statement shoes, so keeping everything else is a good idea if not there will be too much going on!





Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the responses! Although I had a feeling that it was the taupe from  seasons' past (was it from Spring 2012?), I was hoping it might be the Taupe from this season 




juneping said:


> this season?? try this link
> http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...762,default,pd.html?q=isabel marant&index=20#
> lagarconne got a new color..
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=15362&sid=1235&pid=1233
> i swear i saw something darker than beige but it's gone....





Porter said:


> I loooove the framboise!  It's such a beautiful color!  I'm having total leather jacket envy!
> 
> 
> 
> Those anthracites go great with your simple and modern outfit.  The shape and fringe remind me of the elegant hooves of a Clydesdale horse. Really standout boots!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pants but I really like that red sweater!  Anyone know the name of it?
> 
> 
> I believe she's wearing the taupe from last season. I could have sworn she wore them before I saw this season's Bobbys come out.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? Hope I am not dressing too young for my age!!




tonkamama said:


> So cute!!  Love your Chanel!





flower71 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks Porter, I love the comparaison with horses hooves! I also love the red sweater in the pic, I haven't seen  yet in boutiques.
> 
> 
> Sooo cute! and I want a Chanel!! I am an oldie, I should be wearing that bag
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, so many of us got the Framboise...can't wait to see you in it. I remember reading about your dilemna...Oh, BTW I have always loved your Bal collection
> 
> 
> thanks jelly! I love those jacobs on you and Kaypa...pity I can't stand hiheels...I got a strain in my shins after a minute in the Kate boots
> 
> Oh you! Many , many years  I hope! Oh I 'll be in Paris on the 6th Oct then going back from the 10th til 13th...do we meet up? In any case, I will be back in Paris every 2 months so will let you know my dates...
> 
> 
> This is just how it should be styled IMO, the boots are a statement, the rest should be neutral (except you, you're beautiful)





nycbagfiend said:


> very cute, jaded!


----------



## Jaded81

Comfort is (nearly) everything! Nothing wrong with that 



birkingal said:


> From my previous post. I know....it's pretty terrible but I love my trackpants


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> oh no.. i guess i really am the oldest here...  hitting the big 4-0 in less than 6 months!ush:


No, I'm the oldest here, so old I prefer not to say...


----------



## juneping

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? *Hope I am not dressing too young for my age*!!



a lot of ppl dress like this (just not as cute as you..)
i think it's an asian thing (??)....very self conscious and want to look appropriate. that's why blogging isn't big there....just some speculations here...


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:


> From my previous post. I know....it's pretty terrible but I love my trackpants


Cozy chic! Note to self: get a pair of track pants!



Jaded81 said:


> Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? Hope I am not dressing too young for my age!!


Never-you look so great why not????


----------



## juneping

*nycbagfiend*

i have the mony which should be the exact some model...they're one of the most comfy _heels_ that IM've making...(exclude sneakers / dickers / dixies)...i do think they can make simple / lazy outfit look very pull together.
not sure about you...they are okay to walk for some distance...like going out meet your girlfriends...but i would not say they are that comfy that you can walk from union square to the MET...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Caroule! If you get the green and I keep the green then we can be green twins!!!! :greengrin:



I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.

Please cross your fingers, ladies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? Hope I am not dressing too young for my age!!



i think if ya got it, flaunt it!  and you've got it!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> *nycbagfiend*
> 
> i have the mony which should be the exact some model...they're one of the most comfy _heels_ that IM've making...(exclude sneakers / dickers / dixies)...i do think they can make simple / lazy outfit look very pull together.
> not sure about you...they are okay to walk for some distance...like going out meet your girlfriends...but i would not say they are that comfy that you can walk from union square to the MET...



thanks!  hehe...don't think i would walk from union sq to the met, but i do like to walk more often then not and clock in a good 20+ blocks on a given day.  i can comfortably walk that in the dickers...bettys/wilas are doable but my feet are a bit more sore throughout the day.  i'm guessing the jacobs would be more akin to the sneakers--the wedge makes it much easier to walk in but 4 inches is still pretty high!

got a couple more weeks to decide if they stay or go!  hoping to get an email in that time that the berrys are in so i can compare!


----------



## nycbagfiend

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!



oh no...i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!  good luck!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> To be honest, I do think it is a bit on the trendy side. But if you love it and can afford to keep, it, then why not!!?!?
> 
> Re how comfortable it is, maybe Kaypa can shed some light since she has worn it out?



good suggestion!
*kaypa*, if you see this, did you find your feet held up reasonably well in the jacobs?  comfortable enough to get thru the day?

thanks!


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> From my previous post. I know....it's pretty terrible but I love my trackpants



mentioned it on your blog, but can't say it enough...love, love, love this look!  comfy and chic?  doesn't get any better then that!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  hehe...don't think i would walk from union sq to the met, but i do like to walk more often then not and clock in a good 20+ blocks on a given day.  i can comfortably walk that in the dickers...bettys/wilas are doable but my feet are a bit more sore throughout the day.  i'm guessing the jacobs would be more akin to the sneakers--the wedge makes it much easier to walk in but 4 inches is still pretty high!
> 
> got a couple more weeks to decide if they stay or go!  hoping to get an email in that time that the berrys are in so i can compare!



barry is very similar to dana...sorry to tell you mony was a little more comfy than the dana...but you might find it different.


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!



oh i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

nycbagfiend said:


> oh no...i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!  good luck!





juneping said:


> oh i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.



Thank you so much, girls. I really hope I'll stay, since I was promised that around 4 times the last three months.


----------



## birkingal

kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!



Kristi, these are fabulous picks! Love the prints on the skirts.


----------



## raradarling

mercer said:


> I think you will end up very happy,  rara!  There are times that I found  flaws in items and after a few wearings,  I usually forget what I was  fussing about!  Especially after you get all the compliments that are  surely coming your way!



Thanks, Mercer!!



rocket06 said:


> IM just absolutely gorgeous! Anyone seen this cute IM pants around yet?
> View attachment 1849351



Have you tried Luisaviaroma?



Porter said:


> Ha, after sending off my post, I realized the horse reference may be taken negatively. I meant it in the best possible way!  I always loved the look of Clydesdale horses and think the feathering of their lower legs translates beautifully in fashion!



I actually thought the same thing about the fringe and the Clydesdales! And, for me it's also a compliment!



Jayne1 said:


> No, I'm the oldest here, so old I prefer not to say...



Age is a state of mind! 



caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!



OH NO!!!  I'm so sorry to hear this. I have my fingers crossed for you. I hope everything works out - I'm sure it will!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? Hope I am not dressing too young for my age!!



Dear, i see it as great compliment.  Cute has all meaning including happiness, brightness, lively, pretty....  That is how you presented in your mod pictures.  

Nowadays people lives healthy life and tend to look and dress at least 10 years younger and Isabel Marant clothing gives that magic final touch.


----------



## tonkamama

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, girls. I really hope I'll stay, since I was promised that around 4 times the last three months.



Hope everything works out fine for you.


----------



## jellylicious

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!



 Best of luck-hang in there! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling, tonkamama & Jellyicious, thank you ladies. I'll be crossing my fingers too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> barry is very similar to dana...sorry to tell you mony was a little more comfy than the dana...but you might find it different.



good to know...
i keep looking at the jacobs in the box...i think i'm starting to fall for them!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals



Very cute! I don't think age has anything to do with it. It is just a number. You look beautiful and you definitely rock it!



flower71 said:


> What do yall think?



Oh *Flower*, so beautiful. I love this color. It is TDF, so rich and deep. Congrats on the Kady! 



angelastoel said:


> ok I have been so bad now, I just ordered the Grey Bekkets at net-a-porter, I already had pre-ordered the black ones (local boutique), but they still aren't in and I am so afraid I get a call something went wrong. Now at least I am sure to own one pair and if the black do come in I have a perfect set:
> white Betty, grey-brown Bekket and black Bazils.
> And I wear my Betty's almost every day to my work, they are perfect when you work in the medical field and want to add some height!
> Be fast, now all the sizes are still available, but I don't think that will last long!



The color is really versatile. I think the gris is my favorite pair this season. Followed closely by the black bazils and anthra color ways. Congrats and please post pics on your blog and here when you wear them out!



kristi_sikorski said:


> A few more purchases that I just couldn't resist...!


I love the skirts!!! If you can find time to post modeling pics I am sure many gals here would appreciate it. I have been drooling over these skirts.


----------



## tb-purselover

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much, girls. I really hope I'll stay, since I was promised that around 4 times the last three months.



I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope everything will be ok and you keep your job.


----------



## Kaypa

I tried multi quoting, but for some reason it didn't include half of the ones I quoted... 

Many thanks for all your kind words *Juneping*, *TagurIT*, *caroulemapoulen*, *Jellylicious*, *tonkamama*, *raradarling*, *amacasa*, *imlvholic*, *mercer*, *tb-purselover*, *Tee*, *Niniloves*, *soholaleni*, *Porter*, *Flower71*, *Brigitte031*, *nycbagfiend*, *lala1*, and *Jaded81*!

*imlvholic*, I think the Jacobs should be approx the same heel high as the Berrys. I only wore the Jacobs just once until now, but I felt they were comfortable and I could walk in them quite easily. To me they are true to size.


----------



## Pembldon

Has anyone seen the rigi tee in bronze (short sleeved round neck linen)? I know they have in on la Garonne but am in the UK so don't really want to get it from US and pay taxes. Have called all uk stockists but nowhere has that colour, anywhere in Europe maybe?TIA X


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


Love this look! So chic and casual at the same time! Gosh, I wish I had kept that Chanel bag!


----------



## Kaypa

flower71 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thanks Porter, I love the comparaison with horses hooves! I also love the red sweater in the pic, I haven't seen  yet in boutiques.
> 
> 
> Sooo cute! and I want a Chanel!! I am an oldie, I should be wearing that bag
> 
> 
> 
> gosh, so many of us got the Framboise...can't wait to see you in it. I remember reading about your dilemna...Oh, BTW I have always loved your Bal collection
> 
> 
> thanks jelly! I love those jacobs on you and Kaypa...pity I can't stand hiheels...I got a strain in my shins after a minute in the Kate boots
> 
> Oh you! Many , many years  I hope! Oh I 'll be in Paris on the 6th Oct then going back from the 10th til 13th...do we meet up? In any case, I will be back in Paris every 2 months so will let you know my dates...
> 
> 
> This is just how it should be styled IMO, the boots are a statement, the rest should be neutral (except you, you're beautiful)



Let me check my agenda and I will get back to you. Would love to meet up, have some nice lunch and do some IM shopping!


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!


Oh no, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you can keep your job!


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> good suggestion!
> *kaypa*, if you see this, did you find your feet held up reasonably well in the jacobs?  comfortable enough to get thru the day?
> 
> thanks!


My feet felt ok, but I haven't been wearing them for a full day. I tend to walk a lot during the day, so not sure if I could walk in them for an entire day. If you don't have to walk a full day, I think they should be ok. Sorry I couldn't be of more help. If I have more info, I will let you know. Can't wear these boots to work, so will have to wait until the weekend.


----------



## mnpurselover

birkingal said:


> angela, i've never met a prettier nor a more stylish dentist. That includes my own.



i agree!


----------



## mnpurselover

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals



Love this!  You do NOT look too young for your age!


----------



## mnpurselover

Kaypa said:


> Ok, sorry for the massive post overload! There was just so much to catch up on, this thread is moving so fast.
> 
> I finally got to take some mod pics of the Jacobs this morning. I hope I don't dissappoint anyone for styling it with a very simple outfit. I thought I should keep my outfit simple as the boots already would draw a lot of attention. If you're interested, more pics can be found on my blog. Thanks so much for letting me share!



I NEED these boots!  You have sealed my decision!  LOVE these on you!!!  Is this the anthracite?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tb-purselover said:


> I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. I hope everything will be ok and you keep your job.





Kaypa said:


> Oh no, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you can keep your job!



Thank you, sweet girls. I hope I'll know more tomorrow. It's not fun to be working when you don't know your future.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> good to know...
> i keep looking at the jacobs in the box...i think i'm starting to fall for them!



When do you have to decide by? Those Jacobs - they are a tough boot to return!!!


----------



## raradarling

This picture might help those on the fence about buying/keeping the Jacob boots. Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## raradarling

Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!


----------



## Porter

raradarling said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!



Rara, did you say you have an Instagram?  If so, I didn't want to miss out on any IM moments!


----------



## Jayne1

Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


Perfect! Not even too trendy -- it looks classic!


----------



## Niniloves

My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.

I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


----------



## tb-purselover

Finally! First pictures of the Milwaukee boot found online.

I think I am safe. They are too busy for me and since I am short I think the boot would cut my legs off. I like the Blacksons more. My rouge/noir Blacksons should be here by Thursday .


----------



## Niniloves

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!


Oh no! Fingers crossed for you, good luck! Sending positive vibes your way 


Jaded81 said:


> Ruby Tee + Irox Shorts + Merry Sandals


Super cute outfit, love those shorts on you 


raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!


That green is gorgeous! I'm glad you decided to keep them!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!


Looks great on you dear! Now for a full length pix! Are you still on the fence? 



Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


Ahhhh...i didn't need to see your mod pix. They are on my list now, 



tb-purselover said:


> Finally! First pictures of the Milwaukee boot found online.
> 
> I think I am safe. They are too busy for me and since I am short I think the boot would cut my legs off. I like the Blacksons more. My rouge/noir Blacksons should be here by Thursday .


Ooh TB-can't wait for you Blacksons. Will be waiting patiently.


----------



## mercer

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you, sweet girls. I hope I'll know more tomorrow. It's not fun to be working when you don't know your future.



I hope everything works out for you!!


----------



## mercer

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks everyone! Though... do I really look cute? Hope I am not dressing too young for my age!!



SO cute!  I think you look totally age appropriate (and amazing!).


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> When do you have to decide by? Those Jacobs - they are a tough boot to return!!!



i've got about 2.5 weeks! (i ordered from NAP)

have you made a final decision?  i'm liking them more and more each time i look at them!  the only thing holding me back is whether i will get enough use from them to justify the price!


----------



## tonkamama

raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!



*rara~* I have one pair reserved for me ...  I am with you and I am not suppose to get anything for the rest of the year, but these Jacobs are so special and worth collecting them!!   Please post full length mod pic when you get a chance.  I need to see more inspiring photos to end the deal!  



Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



*Niniloves ~* love your sneakers collection.  




tb-purselover said:


> Finally! First pictures of the Milwaukee boot found online.
> 
> I think I am safe. They are too busy for me and since I am short I think the boot would cut my legs off. I like the Blacksons more. My rouge/noir Blacksons should be here by Thursday .



*tb-purselover ~ Congrats!! *Oh I can't wait to see the Backsons!!  Please post them with pants and skirts... (sorry if I asked too much here:shame: )..  I really want to see how these work with different bottoms!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> i've got about 2.5 weeks! (i ordered from NAP)
> 
> have you made a final decision?  i'm liking them more and more each time i look at them!  the only thing holding me back is whether i will get enough use from them to justify the price!


*nyc ~* can you describe the color of  your Jacobs?  Are they like dark olive green or more of taupe / brown color??  Do yo find them a little too big for you??


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> This picture might help those on the fence about buying/keeping the Jacob boots. Gorgeous outfit!



ahh....i know--i saw that post earlier too and it definitely sways my decision! then again, caroline makes everything look fantastic!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!



that color is gorgeous!  makes me want to keep the jacobs but exchange for green!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



love them!  one can never have enough wedge trainers!


----------



## juneping

Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



great collection!! enjoy....



tb-purselover said:


> Finally! First pictures of the Milwaukee boot found online.
> 
> I think I am safe. They are too busy for me and since I am short I think the boot would cut my legs off. I like the Blacksons more. My rouge/noir Blacksons should be here by Thursday .


can't wait for your review...hope they run TTS.....
we are blackson sisters.....


----------



## Lolali

Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


 
omg i have to quote this. I have 3 pairs of IM sneakers only and the exactly same 3 pairs of yours! I got the taupe bobbys first, then the bazils and black bettys in the end.... totally sneaker twins! i wish i have your great figure though.


----------



## tonkamama

Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new 

Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Niniloves

jellylicious said:


> Ahhhh...i didn't need to see your mod pix. They are on my list now,


Hehe, they're great! Sorry to be an enabler! 


tonkamama said:


> *Niniloves ~* love your sneakers collection.


Thank you! 


nycbagfiend said:


> love them!  one can never have enough wedge trainers!


I wish my wallet could agree with me on that one 


juneping said:


> great collection!! enjoy....


Thank you! 


Lolali said:


> omg i have to quote this. I have 3 pairs of IM sneakers only and the exactly same 3 pairs of yours! I got the taupe bobbys first, then the bazils and black bettys in the end.... totally sneaker twins! i wish i have your great figure though.


Aww, thank you! And oh my goodness, that's the exact same order I got mine in too...so funny! Sneaker twins for sure 


tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love that dress, you look beautiful! Very jealous of your RO jacket as well.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> can't wait for your review...hope they run TTS.....
> we are blackson sisters.....



Oh gosh, that is my only worry, the sizing. Hopefully it is true to IM sizing.

Yay! I'm so happy you got the Blacksons. They are going to look so good on you. I can't wait to see them on you .



tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ Congrats!! *Oh I can't wait to see the Backsons!!  Please post them with pants and skirts... (sorry if I asked too much here:shame: )..  I really want to see how these work with different bottoms!!



Will do *Tonka*! I will try to post as many different outfit options as possible.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Ooh TB-can't wait for you Blacksons. Will be waiting patiently.



I'm trying to wait patiently too . I keep checking the tracking number, like every few hours, hoping they will arrive early .


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oh gosh, that is my only worry, the sizing. Hopefully it is true to IM sizing.
> 
> Yay! I'm so happy you got the Blacksons. They are going to look so good on you. I can't wait to see them on you .
> 
> 
> 
> Will do *Tonka*! I will try to post as many different outfit options as possible.



i think they will run TTS...most IM heels are pretty TTS as far as my experience goes....


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I really like how you just wear IM, it doesn't wear you!  Beautiful and very cool!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



*tonka*....love how you style everything. i can't wait for the weather to get cooler....this summer was unbearably hot. it's the hottest summer in few decades....


----------



## Jaded81

Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I'm trying to wait patiently too . I keep checking the tracking number, like every few hours, hoping they will arrive early .



I can totally relate! I however check like every 20 mins!! Hehe


----------



## Tee

caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!



Sorry to hear that. Really hope it all works out for you. 



raradarling said:


> This picture might help those on the fence about buying/keeping the Jacob boots. Gorgeous outfit!



This is such a great look!



raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!



That color is just so cool!


tb-purselover said:


> Finally! First pictures of the Milwaukee boot found online.
> 
> I think I am safe. They are too busy for me and since I am short I think the boot would cut my legs off. I like the Blacksons more. My rouge/noir Blacksons should be here by Thursday .



Can't wait to see your Blacksons! 



tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look beautiful tonka!  



Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



Great collection Niniloves!


----------



## Tee

Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys



You look so cool in that jacket! Love how you styled this outfit!


----------



## Jaded81

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I have the leopard joogi dress and love how it isn't too girly too! Hmmm that RO looks so tempting!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for your sweet words 




Tee said:


> You look so cool in that jacket! Love how you styled this outfit!





mercer said:


> SO cute!  I think you look totally age appropriate (and amazing!).





Niniloves said:


> Oh no! Fingers crossed for you, good luck! Sending positive vibes your way
> 
> Super cute outfit, love those shorts on you
> 
> That green is gorgeous! I'm glad you decided to keep them!





Jayne1 said:


> Perfect! Not even too trendy -- it looks classic!





mnpurselover said:


> Love this!  You do NOT look too young for your age!





Kaypa said:


> Love this look! So chic and casual at the same time! Gosh, I wish I had kept that Chanel bag!


----------



## Jaded81

Arghhhhh now I think I also need a pair of black Bettys!! 




Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


----------



## Jaded81

Whoops, missed you!! Thank you too sweets!




tb-purselover said:


> Very cute! I don't think age has anything to do with it. It is just a number. You look beautiful and you definitely rock it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh *Flower*, so beautiful. I love this color. It is TDF, so rich and deep. Congrats on the Kady!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is really versatile. I think the gris is my favorite pair this season. Followed closely by the black bazils and anthra color ways. Congrats and please post pics on your blog and here when you wear them out!
> 
> 
> I love the skirts!!! If you can find time to post modeling pics I am sure many gals here would appreciate it. I have been drooling over these skirts.


----------



## Jaded81

I am so sorry to hear that! I really hope that is not the case! All of us here are keeping our fingers crossed for you!!




caroulemapoulen said:


> I won't get them. I found out I'll might loose my job in 3 days, and I'm going back to school from September 1st, so I need it to get through the day. Damnit.
> 
> Please cross your fingers, ladies!


----------



## Jaded81

And you two as well!!!

Argh sorry! Am in a bit of a mess! Am opening a shop soon and having multiple crises!!! Going a bit mad!





nycbagfiend said:


> i think if ya got it, flaunt it!  and you've got it!





jellylicious said:


> Cozy chic! Note to self: get a pair of track pants!
> 
> 
> Never-you look so great why not????


----------



## Pembldon

Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys


I have the long sleeved version of the ulyse in a 36 if your interested. I just don't really wear it. Pm me if you're interested x


----------



## Jaded81

Pembldon said:
			
		

> I have the long sleeved version of the ulyse in a 36 if your interested. I just don't really wear it. Pm me if you're interested x



Thanks but I  only after the short sleeved version


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I regret returning that dress every time i see you in it. So lovely! 



Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys


This is real easy chic pairing!  I can see that the white bettys are staples and easy go-to shoes. Hard to decide if I should get the white or black bettys or bostons...hmmmm


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/jacob-fringed-wedge-boots-161827.html

jacob in grey size 38


----------



## juneping

juneping said:


> *ladies....
> 
> if you don't mind....PM me your email address and i'll form a list and distribute....i'll only take the names that i've seen/recognize in this thread...*



repost again in case anybody missed it.
it'll be used for IM deals......last call...


----------



## sheanabelle

Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



LOVE this jacket!! May I ask where it's from?


----------



## mercer

Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys



I love this!  Mixing up High/Low brands is a perfect way to go.  You look great!


----------



## Isabelfan

mercer said:
			
		

> I love this!  Mixing up High/Low brands is a perfect way to go.  You look great!



Agree! Not just sharp... but SMART dressing! 

I can hardly afford anything now. Need to recharge my wallet


----------



## mercer

Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


----------



## tb-purselover

raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!



Lovely Jacobs, swooon . If only I had a money tree.



Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



Lovely collection *Nini*. You look really, really good in these IM sneakers. Look at those legs! They go on forever!



tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Yep, I looove this dress on you. Pairing it with a RO jacket and IM dixies just makes the whole outfit. So chic and effortless.



Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys



Love your new white bettys! I need these in my life. I just love camo anything. It looks wonderful paired with the bettys: sporty military !



mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


Oooh, it looks so luscious and divine. Her sweaters this season and just TDF. Congrats! I see Jennys there too!


----------



## Porter

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> Thank you, sweet girls. I hope I'll know more tomorrow. It's not fun to be working when you don't know your future.


Ugh, I know the feeling.  There is definitely a tenseness in the air.  Fingers crossed that everything works out for you!




			
				raradarling said:
			
		

> This picture might help those on the fence about buying/keeping the Jacob boots. Gorgeous outfit!


Sigh... Caroline looks great in everything and she has such great style.  




			
				raradarling said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!


I looove that color!  So unique and perfect jewel-tone for the fall!




			
				Niniloves said:
			
		

> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


They look so good with skinny jeans!  I keep telling myself I don't need a pair of Bettys but I think I'm falling for them.  You are not making it easy!




			
				tonkamama said:
			
		

> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful look!  Wonderful styling and those Dixies pair so well with the leopard.




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys


I am also on the lookout for a short-sleeved Ulyse!  But in the meantime, I think your camo jacket makes a great alternative.  I've gotten into camo print too lately.  I'm really loving this entire outfit!




			
				mercer said:
			
		

> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


Oooh, makes me wish I lived in a colder climate.  It looks so warm and cozy, and I'm really digging that geometric graphic!


----------



## mnpurselover

CommeUneEtoile said:


> http://www.mytheresa.com/de_de/jacob-fringed-wedge-boots-161827.html
> 
> jacob in grey size 38



UGH I missed them AGAIN!  ;(  They must sell out in like minutes.


----------



## mnpurselover

Question - I am  *STALKING *mytheresa, NAP, LaGarconne for jacobs.  Do I hold out for the khaki or the anthracite?  

I wear a lot of black.  

THANKS!!!!


----------



## raradarling

Porter said:


> Rara, did you say you have an Instagram?  If so, I didn't want to miss out on any IM moments!



Hi! Yes - I do have Instagram, although I'm very new to it and have only like 5 pics (and 2 are of my dog!!). I'm going to start taking more pics that are fashion related I promise. My name is rahrahdarling (had to add the h's).

what's yours?



Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:



So, you have the Bazils and Bobbys. Which do you find more comfortable?  I'm trying to decide if I should keep the Bazils or sell them for a pair  of Bobbys!! 



jellylicious said:


> Looks great on you dear! Now for a full length pix! Are you still on the fence?





nycbagfiend said:


> i've got about 2.5 weeks! (i ordered from NAP)
> have you made a final decision?  i'm liking them more and more each time i look at them!  the only thing holding me back is whether i will get enough use from them to justify the price!





nycbagfiend said:


> that color is gorgeous!  makes me want to keep the jacobs but exchange for green!



Thanks, ladies! I am stil on the fence -  leaning more to returning them. I have make a few calls to see how hard it will be to deal with the customs tax refund issue. I keep trying them on at home and walking around (on the carpet!) trying to decide what to do. If I were rich I'd keep them bc they are collector's items IMHO. But, nycbagfiend i'm with you in that I can't really justify them when I could buy a pair of Bobbys or a sweater instead for half the price and wear them everyday!! If I'm honest about it, I wear my Manlys very few times a year. So I feel guilty over keeping another pair of fancy boots that will sit in my closet. Even if I loooooove them. 



Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys



J'adore!!



mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!



Me too! I have this sweater on order. Do you find it itchy? I have dreams of wearing it to the mountains!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


Perfect on you!!


----------



## raradarling

mnpurselover said:


> Question - I am  *STALKING *mytheresa, NAP, LaGarconne for jacobs.  Do I hold out for the khaki or the anthracite?
> 
> I wear a lot of black.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Have you tried emailing their customer service? Maybe they'll put you on a wait list so you don't have to watch the site? If you wear loads of black then go for Anthracite!


----------



## mnpurselover

raradarling said:


> Have you tried emailing their customer service? Maybe they'll put you on a wait list so you don't have to watch the site? If you wear loads of black then go for Anthracite!



GOOD IDEA!  I am doing that right now!


----------



## Porter

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi! Yes - I do have Instagram, although I'm very new to it and have only like 5 pics (and 2 are of my dog!!). I'm going to start taking more pics that are fashion related I promise. My name is rahrahdarling (had to add the h's).
> 
> what's yours?



Rara, 
You can find me under invasionista.  Ha, you'll find several pictures of my silly cat in there too!  Ok, adding you now!


----------



## mnpurselover

Sizing question again.  

I wear a 38 in Dickers - they are a bit snug, nothing crazy but need to wear a thin sock.

Could I pull off the Jacobs in a 39?  The 39 in Dickers were pretty roomy.


----------



## raradarling

Porter said:


> Rara,
> You can find me under invasionista.  Ha, you'll find several pictures of my silly cat in there too!  Ok, adding you now!



I'll add you, too! Clearly great minds think alike! 



mnpurselover said:


> Sizing question again.
> 
> I wear a 38 in Dickers - they are a bit snug, nothing crazy but need to wear a thin sock.
> 
> Could I pull off the Jacobs in a 39?  The 39 in Dickers were pretty roomy.



I wear a 38 in the Dickers (snug) and a 39 in all other IMs. I got the Jacobs in 39. There is a bit of room if I wear a thin sock, with a thicker sock the 39 are perfect! You don't want them to be too small, so the 39 is a better idea.


----------



## mnpurselover

raradarling said:


> I'll add you, too! Clearly great minds think alike!
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a 38 in the Dickers (snug) and a 39 in all other IMs. I got the Jacobs in 39. There is a bit of room if I wear a thin sock, with a thicker sock the 39 are perfect! You don't want them to be too small, so the 39 is a better idea.



Love you for this description!  Sounds exactly like the way my Dicker's fit!  I'll go with the 39s!


----------



## raradarling

mnpurselover said:


> Love you for this description!  Sounds exactly like the way my Dicker's fit!  I'll go with the 39s!



Good luck! Even if you wear the Jacobs with skirts/dresses/nylons  you can always wear some thicker socks over top (no one will see!).

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thank you so much, all of you. You're too kind.  I still don't know a thing though.


----------



## Kaypa

mnpurselover said:


> I NEED these boots!  You have sealed my decision!  LOVE these on you!!!  Is this the anthracite?


Yes, these are the anthracites.


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Here's a picture of the green Jacobs worn with casual jeans - I like the juxtaposition of fancy and casual! Sorry for the bad pic once again. It's hard to take a picture of yourself without a full length mirror!


That green is gorgeous! Have you decided if you will be keeping them or not?


----------



## Kaypa

Niniloves said:


> My black Bettys were delivered today! Modeled with my Bazils & taupe Bobbys.
> 
> I wasn't sure I needed another pair, but I fell in love as soon as they got on my feet! :giggles:


I love your collection of sneakers! And they look great on your beautiful figure!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


You look absolutely stunning as usual! That dress is so beautiful!


----------



## Kaypa

Jaded81 said:


> Just bought this camo jacket from Topshop (alternative to the Ulyse until I find one in 36!!) + White Bettys


Really liking that camo jacket, it looks great on you!


----------



## Kaypa

mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


That vest looks so comfy! Congrats with this great purchase! I'm guessing you will be wearing it a lot coming Fall/Winter.


----------



## Greentea

tonkamama said:


> Spent a casual day in the city ~ nothing new
> 
> Altho I am not a "dress" person but I've wore this Etoile dress many times.  Pairing it with my RO jacket & Dixies.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Cute! I should have bought this dress!


----------



## mercer

raradarling said:


> Me too! I have this sweater on order. Do you find it itchy? I have dreams of wearing it to the mountains!



I picture myself wearing while drinking cider around a nice outdoor fall fire. There will be a full moon and my husband will be murmuring something in my ear about how I look "bewitching".   It will probably just end up being worn to Target!  

You can definitely tell it's made of wool!  Anyone sensitive probably wouldn't be too comfortable.  It's a blend, so I definitely have worn scratchier sweaters, but it didn't bother me.


----------



## mercer

Greentea said:


> Cute! I should have bought this dress!



I was thinking the same thing, but there's no way I would look that cute!


----------



## mercer

Kaypa said:


> That vest looks so comfy! Congrats with this great purchase! I'm guessing you will be wearing it a lot coming Fall/Winter.




Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> cious and divine. Her sweaters this season and just TDF. Congrats! I see Jennys there too!



Thank you so much! I love my Jennys!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Perfect on you!!



Thanks Jayne!


----------



## am2022

been so crazy busy..  but wanted to drop in a few lovely comments:
niniloves:  love the new trainers... they are addicting yes?
Mercer:  looking so cozy and warm in that awesome knit!!!
jaded:  too cute!


----------



## am2022

tonka:  loving the ensemble!!!   as always dear!


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> That green is gorgeous! Have you decided if you will be keeping them or not?



Hi Kaypa - While I keep waffling over the issue, I determined that to mail them back will cost me $175 in total (lost shipping cost to me, $45, plus very high cost of mailing them back, $130). That seems crazy to me so I may just have to let myself enjoy them. 

I have just spent my lunch break organizing items for eBay! Seems that this is how I will pay for my Jacob indulgence! Besides, I like them a LOT more than the stuff I will sell. Sometimes you are just ready to let go of older stuff. 



mercer said:


> I picture myself wearing while drinking cider around a nice outdoor fall fire. There will be a full moon and my husband will be murmuring something in my ear about how I look "bewitching".   It will probably just end up being worn to Target!
> 
> You can definitely tell it's made of wool!  Anyone sensitive probably wouldn't be too comfortable.  It's a blend, so I definitely have worn scratchier sweaters, but it didn't bother me.



Haha! Yes - if I get it it will likely make more trips to COSTCO with me than to the Rockies! The Momo was itchy for sure, and I was able to get used to it. Sounds like this one isn't any worse. thx!!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


So cozy with the jennys! You're all set for the winter!



mercer said:


> I picture myself wearing while drinking cider around a nice outdoor fall fire. There will be a full moon and my husband will be murmuring something in my ear about how I look "bewitching".   It will probably just end up being worn to Target!


That's how i envision most of my outfits-somewhere cool and exotic, then i come back to reality!!! 



raradarling said:


> I have just spent my lunch break organizing items for eBay! Seems that this is how I will pay for my Jacob indulgence! Besides, I like them a LOT more than the stuff I will sell. Sometimes you are just ready to let go of older stuff.


I'm doing the same thing...selling a bunch of stuff to justify the Jacobs. I think I'm almost there but not without aggravations. Buyers can be real pain to deal with-lots of haggling.


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:
			
		

> Hi Kaypa - While I keep waffling over the issue, I determined that to mail them back will cost me $175 in total (lost shipping cost to me, $45, plus very high cost of mailing them back, $130). That seems crazy to me so I may just have to let myself enjoy them.
> 
> I have just spent my lunch break organizing items for eBay! Seems that this is how I will pay for my Jacob indulgence! Besides, I like them a LOT more than the stuff I will sell. Sometimes you are just ready to let go of older stuff.
> 
> Haha! Yes - if I get it it will likely make more trips to COSTCO with me than to the Rockies! The Momo was itchy for sure, and I was able to get used to it. Sounds like this one isn't any worse. thx!!



Ah, good decision! Don't think you will regret keeping them and I also regularly sell old stuff to fund new stuff! Enjoy your gorgeous boots!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> I'm doing the same thing...selling a bunch of stuff to justify the Jacobs. I think I'm almost there but not without aggravations. Buyers can be real pain to deal with-lots of haggling.



Oh man - we're in the same Jacob boat! Haha! Well, at least we know what we like. I agree about the buyers - I've been selling on eBay for 10 years (nothing major, just one or two things a year) and never had any trouble. This past month i have had to report TWO non-paying bidders in a row. It really is a huge hassle. 



Kaypa said:


> Ah, good decision! Don't think you will regret keeping them and I also regularly sell old stuff to fund new stuff! Enjoy your gorgeous boots!



Thanks, Kaypa! I feel pretty good about it. Now I just need to take a full outfit pic with them to give you all a better idea of how they look IRL. I already know what I'll wear, I just need to find the time!


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!



Love it, Caroule!

Can you tell me about your PS bag? This is the classic PS11 in saddle? I have been eyeing it and the mini PS11 and (having never seen one IRL) can't decide which size would be better. Also, do you *love* it?? At the rate I'm going it'll take me a while to save up for one!


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!



lovely pairing...who makes the skirt? i love it!!
and you can wear sneaker to work?? i did occasionally on fridays only...


----------



## mnpurselover

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!



LOOOOOOOOVVEEE this!


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> I'm doing the same thing...selling a bunch of stuff to justify the Jacobs. I think I'm almost there but not without aggravations. Buyers can be real pain to deal with-lots of haggling.



*jellylicious* and *Raradarling   *-- I am looking for old stuff to sell too to justify Jacobs!!  I have lots of Christian Louboutin heels that I need to sell.  I never wear them anymore.

*Raradarling *- so glad you're keeping the jacobs!  You were one of the people who made me decide I love them!


----------



## mnpurselover

Okay narrowed down to two color Jacobs (decided against khaki)

Black or Anthracite?


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:


> Okay narrowed down to two color Jacobs (decided against khaki)
> 
> Black or Anthracite?



what kind of color palate in your wardrobe? do you have black boots that function the same as jacobs? i think black is more versatile but anthracite is just very unique...and also based on your height....anthracite can cut off your legs make you look shorter proportional wise


----------



## mnpurselover

juneping said:


> what kind of color palate in your wardrobe? do you have black boots that function the same as jacobs? i think black is more versatile but anthracite is just very unique...and also based on your height....anthracite can cut off your legs make you look shorter proportional wise



OMG.  you are right!  I am only 5'3!  I wear a lot of black, greys, navy.

I do not have any boots like Jacobs.  Nothing with fringes/fun like that.


----------



## raradarling

mnpurselover said:


> *jellylicious* and *Raradarling   *-- I am looking for old stuff to sell too to justify Jacobs!!  I have lots of Christian Louboutin heels that I need to sell.  I never wear them anymore.
> *Raradarling *- so glad you're keeping the jacobs!  You were one of the people who made me decide I love them!



 thanks, mnpurselover!! That was *very sweet*!!! For some bizarre reason I feel proud of that! haha!! If anything, I aim to enable! 



mnpurselover said:


> Okay narrowed down to two color Jacobs (decided against khaki)
> 
> Black or Anthracite?





juneping said:


> what kind of color palate in your wardrobe? do you have black boots that function the same as jacobs? i think black is more versatile but anthracite is just very unique...and also based on your height....anthracite can cut off your legs make you look shorter proportional wise



Good call, Juneping. I agree with everything you said.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mnpurselover said:


> LOOOOOOOOVVEEE this!



Thank you so much! 



juneping said:


> lovely pairing...who makes the skirt? i love it!!
> and you can wear sneaker to work?? i did occasionally on fridays only...



Yeah, I can wear almost everything.  Denmark is quite casual, though some firms have policies. I work at a shoe-company, we have 3 stores, and I work with PR and marketing, so I can wear most stuff.  

The skirt was actually a pair of shorts, but I made them into a skirt. They're from H&M Trend, the print is small panters. 

You can see it better here:









raradarling said:


> Love it, Caroule!
> 
> Can you tell me about your PS bag? This is the classic PS11 in saddle? I have been eyeing it and the mini PS11 and (having never seen one IRL) can't decide which size would be better. Also, do you *love* it?? At the rate I'm going it'll take me a while to save up for one!



Thank you, Rara 

I LOVE my PS11, it's the classic yes, and I haven't for a minute ever regretted buying it. I love the size and the color, and atm I'm even considering giving it a black sister.  So I'll say GO for it! Another thing is, that it holds up SO well, mine is a little over a year and it's close to perfect, the corners have lightened a bit, but that's due to me and my clumsy-ness.


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can wear almost everything.  Denmark is quite casual, though some firms have policies. I work at a shoe-company, we have 3 stores, and I work with PR and marketing, so I can wear most stuff.
> 
> The skirt was actually a pair of shorts, but I made them into a skirt. They're from H&M Trend, the print is small panters.
> 
> You can see it better here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Rara
> 
> I LOVE my PS11, it's the classic yes, and I haven't for a minute ever regretted buying it. I love the size and the color, and atm I'm even considering giving it a black sister.  So I'll say GO for it! Another thing is, that it holds up SO well, mine is a little over a year and it's close to perfect, the corners have lightened a bit, but that's due to me and my clumsy-ness.



oh my...i swear H&M has better stuff in europe. everytime when some bloggers blog about their H&M finds...i just never saw them here in the US. the print  is just so subtle and the color is perfect....
actually i think most Scandinavians got nice styles, i love the fact that they (you) are very subtle not in your face kind of style. very chic....


----------



## jellylicious

mnpurselover said:


> *jellylicious* and *Raradarling   *-- I am looking for old stuff to sell too to justify Jacobs!!  I have lots of Christian Louboutin heels that I need to sell.  I never wear them anymore.
> 
> *Raradarling *- so glad you're keeping the jacobs!  You were one of the people who made me decide I love them!



I'm slowly letting go some of my Louboutins too and am just keeping the ones that I can wear for special occasions. I'm down to 6 pairs. They just don't fit my lifestyle anymore and find IM boots, sneakers and dickers more comfy for everyday.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> oh my...i swear H&M has better stuff in europe. everytime when some bloggers blog about their H&M finds...i just never saw them here in the US. the print  is just so subtle and the color is perfect....
> actually i think most Scandinavians got nice styles, i love the fact that they (you) are very subtle not in your face kind of style. very chic....



Yeah, we have Trend in most our stores and most of the good stuff is from that brand. I have 5 stores near me, that sells it, and we have 7 stores in Denmark selling it. So I have a few options to hunt down the great items - though it can be quite a battle from time to time, some items sells out SO fast. 

I love the print too! I was DYING to get the matching top, so I was stalking 4 stores in two days to finally be able to snatch it up. It's so cute, and I love to wear both pieces at the same time to make it look like a dress.


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> I'm slowly letting go some of my Louboutins too and am just keeping the ones that I can wear for special occasions. I'm down to 6 pairs. They just don't fit my lifestyle anymore and find IM boots, sneakers and dickers more comfy for everyday.



Yes!  I am finally ready to let mine go as well.  I just never wear them so they sit in their boxes and collect dust!  

On another note - I recall you said your Jacobs are a 38.  I wear a 38 in Dickers and they're a tad snug (not awful, i can wear a thin sock).  I have a 38 in Betty's.  Thoughts?  I canNOT decide if I do 38 or 39!  But I know rara did hers in a 39 and said they work well with a thicker sock.  Thanks


----------



## jellylicious

mnpurselover said:


> OMG.  you are right!  I am only 5'3!  I wear a lot of black, greys, navy.
> 
> I do not have any boots like Jacobs.  Nothing with fringes/fun like that.


I wear lots of blacks too and the black pair made my legs looks longer-or at least i told myself that.  I think if you went with the anthracite-with the bare legs the boots probably won't chop you off.



juneping said:


> oh my...i swear H&M has better stuff in europe. everytime when some bloggers blog about their H&M finds...i just never saw them here in the US. the print  is just so subtle and the color is perfect....
> actually i think most Scandinavians got nice styles, i love the fact that they (you) are very subtle not in your face kind of style. very chic....


Even Zara has better stuff over there, no? H&M in boston is horrible!!!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I wear lots of blacks too and the black pair made my legs looks longer-or at least i told myself that.  I think if you went with the anthracite-with the bare legs the boots probably won't chop you off.
> 
> 
> Even Zara has better stuff over there, no? H&M in boston is horrible!!!



true...
when i was traveling in europe (many years ago)...the stores (H&M) and the clothes were very nice. i don't know, the stores in the US just look so messy. i lost any kind of impulse to browse when i saw that kind of mess.
one time my colleague went to spain and bought a zara top which was so beautiful. and the next summer (yes after 12 months) it showed up at the US...


----------



## jellylicious

mnpurselover said:


> Yes!  I am finally ready to let mine go as well.  I just never wear them so they sit in their boxes and collect dust!
> 
> On another note - I recall you said your Jacobs are a 38.  I wear a 38 in Dickers and they're a tad snug (not awful, i can wear a thin sock).  I have a 38 in Betty's.  Thoughts?  I canNOT decide if I do 38 or 39!  But I know rara did hers in a 39 and said they work well with a thicker sock.  Thanks



I'm US TTS 7.5 and the Jacobs in 38s fit me just right but probably with a thin sock. Same as the Dickers, 38 with thin socks. I would stick to 38 just in case they stretch out.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I'm US TTS 7.5 and the Jacobs in 38s fit me just right but probably with a thin sock. Same as the Dickers, 38 with thin socks. I would stick to 38 just in case they stretch out.


i am US7...got the mony size 37. they were quite big. i had to insert insoles so they would move with my feet.


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you, Rara
> 
> I LOVE my PS11, it's the classic yes, and I haven't for a minute ever regretted buying it. I love the size and the color, and atm I'm even considering giving it a black sister.  So I'll say GO for it! Another thing is, that it holds up SO well, mine is a little over a year and it's close to perfect, the corners have lightened a bit, but that's due to me and my clumsy-ness.



Oh no! Now I'm in trouble. Again!!  I wonder sometimes if the Mini isn't worth it, as I imagine you can't fit too much inside. If I want it for day-to-day then the Classic is a better bet? It looks heavy - is it? Does it hurt your shoulders after a few hours?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Oh no! Now I'm in trouble. Again!!  I wonder sometimes if the Mini isn't worth it, as I imagine you can't fit too much inside. If I want it for day-to-day then the Classic is a better bet? It looks heavy - is it? Does it hurt your shoulders after a few hours?



I mostly use it cross body, since I ride my bike to work everyday and the basket isn't too safe due to people driving by you and stealing from it. So I like to have my bag on my literally. 

But the classic can actually fit an iPad if you really want it too. Without hurting it too much and I like that I lot. Plus I like the small buckles on the classic which the mini doesn't have. 

I don't find it that heavy at all. Never thought about it before you asked actually.


----------



## jellylicious

What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.


----------



## juneping

Not too short. Perfect!!


----------



## Niniloves

sheanabelle said:


> LOVE this jacket!! May I ask where it's from?


It's by VEDA, it's called the Stevie jacket 


tb-purselover said:


> Lovely collection *Nini*. You look really, really good in these IM sneakers. Look at those legs! They go on forever!


Thank you! Most of the credit goes to those sneakers, though, they do wonders for my short little legs 


Porter said:


> They look so good with skinny jeans!  I keep telling myself I don't need a pair of Bettys but I think I'm falling for them.  You are not making it easy!


I love them with skinnies. Come over to the dark side? 


raradarling said:


> So, you have the Bazils and Bobbys. Which do you find more comfortable?  I'm trying to decide if I should keep the Bazils or sell them for a pair  of Bobbys!!


For me, personally, I think the Bobbys are more comfortable and versatile. I definitely gravitate to them more often, even though I do love my Bazils. The ankle strap is just so awkward on the Bazils/Bekkets sometimes! 

I hope you figure out what to do with the Jacobs soon! Returning international orders is such a hassle sometimes  The things we go through for IM!


Kaypa said:


> I love your collection of sneakers! And they look great on your beautiful figure!


Thank you so much Kaypa! I'm flattered


----------



## Niniloves

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm trying to plan my outfits before I go to bed, so I don't end up being too boring. Tomorrow I'll wear this, if it's not too hot!


Way cute! I love your skirt, and that PS bag is drool worthy.


jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.


Not too short at all! You look gorgeous in it


----------



## Porter

jellylicious said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



Not too short at all!  You look super hot! Are those the black Jacobs?  They look amazing with this outfit.


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



wow, Jelly!  you look amazing!  That skirt (and total look!) is perfect!


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



OMG so hot! You look great! I don't think the skirt is too short at all, and I absolutely love the Kady! I am seriously considering one now, although I don't wear leather jackets often.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!! *   You ladies always made me feel so special.   (Sorry if I have missed anyone).  



juneping said:


> *tonka*....love how you style everything. i can't wait for the weather to get cooler....this summer was unbearably hot. it's the hottest summer in few decades....



*juneping ~ *so am I here...can't wait for cooler weather.  Right now I can only wear light leather jacket when I visit San Francisco.  Well least this gives me good reason to go.. 



Tee said:


> You look beautiful tonka!



*Tee ~* we are the same dress twin..



Jaded81 said:


> I have the leopard joogi dress and love how it isn't too girly too! Hmmm that RO looks so tempting!



*Jaded81 ~* You always look so chic and lively in your camo jacket pairings!!  Keep posting!!  Joogi is cool and I love IM leopard dresses & tops (refer to Tee and juneping previous parings of their leopard tops).  



jellylicious said:


> I regret returning that dress every time i see you in it. So lovely!





tb-purselover said:


> Yep, I looove this dress on you. Pairing it with a RO jacket and IM dixies just makes the whole outfit. So chic and effortless.





Porter said:


> Beautiful look!  Wonderful styling and those Dixies pair so well with the leopard.





Kaypa said:


> You look absolutely stunning as usual! That dress is so beautiful!





Greentea said:


> Cute! I should have bought this dress!





mercer said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but there's no way I would look that cute!





amacasa said:


> tonka:  loving the ensemble!!!   as always dear!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



No not short at all.  Esp you have great legs to show off.  I love this paring.    

I was thinking if I ever decide to get a pair of "olive" Jacobs from NAP, they will go perfectly with my "olive" Kady.   Now your posting proves that!


----------



## tonkamama

Niniloves said:


> I love that dress, you look beautiful! Very jealous of your RO jacket as well.


*Thank you dear nini*...  can't wait to see your next posting.


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Just got the Odrys- super warm and cozy!  I live in a cold climate, so this will be perfect!


Such a classic piece and it looks great on you.  Very smart purchase.  I saw this piece from my local Nordstrom, had to "drag" myself away from buying it due to limit budget for this season (maybe I will change my mind after seeing your mod picture).


----------



## sheanabelle

Niniloves said:


> It's by VEDA, it's called the Stevie jacket




Thanks, it's leather?? I love it.


----------



## Niniloves

sheanabelle said:


> Thanks, it's leather?? I love it.



Yes! It's a little similar to the "blister" style leather...kind of sueded? Not sure how to explain it well but it's very matted and the texture is lovely


----------



## IreneMaria

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



Not at all, you have the legs for it! Lovely outfit!!


----------



## esm85

Ok ladies need your help!

I have the beige bekketts and black betty's and I am now in doubt if I should buy the black beketts (which I can buy for half the retail price) or beige bobby's... or maybe just save up for a pair of nice IM pants..

The fact that I can buy the black bekketts for half its price is just soo tempting!!!


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



What do I think?  Seriously?  This is AMAZING!  This whole look.  LOOOVVEE!


----------



## mnpurselover

raradarling said:


> I wear a 38 in the Dickers (snug) and a 39 in all other IMs. I got the Jacobs in 39. There is a bit of room if I wear a thin sock, with a thicker sock the 39 are perfect! You don't want them to be too small, so the 39 is a better idea.



Ugh I'm still obsessing about this size thing.  I just thought last night that I wear a 38 in betty's.  Again, a teensy snug.  Nothing crazy at all, but not a ton of room ya know?  Did you ever try the 38 Jacobs?  do they run more narrow than the dickers?


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> Not too short. Perfect!!





Niniloves said:


> Way cute! I love your skirt, and that PS bag is drool worthy.
> 
> Not too short at all! You look gorgeous in it





Porter said:


> Not too short at all!  You look super hot! Are those the black Jacobs?  They look amazing with this outfit.





mercer said:


> wow, Jelly!  you look amazing!  That skirt (and total look!) is perfect!





jellybebe said:


> OMG so hot! You look great! I don't think the skirt is too short at all, and I absolutely love the Kady! I am seriously considering one now, although I don't wear leather jackets often.





tonkamama said:


> No not short at all.  Esp you have great legs to show off.  I love this paring.
> 
> I was thinking if I ever decide to get a pair of "olive" Jacobs from NAP, they will go perfectly with my "olive" Kady.   Now your posting proves that!





IreneMaria said:


> Not at all, you have the legs for it! Lovely outfit!!





mnpurselover said:


> What do I think?  Seriously?  This is AMAZING!  This whole look.  LOOOVVEE!



Thanks ladies for weighing in. I'm def keeping it-think it will be a good basic to have. I was a bit conscious of my flat butt to pull it off. Maybe this will give me an incentive to workout or spanx it!!!  



mnpurselover said:


> Ugh I'm still obsessing about this size thing.  I just thought last night that I wear a 38 in betty's.  Again, a teensy snug.  Nothing crazy at all, but not a ton of room ya know?  Did you ever try the 38 Jacobs?  do they run more narrow than the dickers?



What US size do you usually take? If you are an 8, I think you should go for the 39 because when I tried on the Jacobs again last nite without socks-they were just right on me. Probably safer in the 39.


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> Thanks ladies for weighing in. I'm def keeping it-think it will be a good basic to have. I was a bit conscious of my flat butt to pull it off. Maybe this will give me an incentive to workout or spanx it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What US size do you usually take? If you are an 8, I think you should go for the 39 because when I tried on the Jacobs again last nite without socks-they were just right on me. Probably safer in the 39.



I have a flat butt too!  ha ha.  

I am usually a pretty solid US 8 in most shoes.  I think the 39 might be better huh?


----------



## jellylicious

mnpurselover said:


> I have a flat butt too!  ha ha.
> 
> I am usually a pretty solid US 8 in most shoes.  I think the 39 might be better huh?


Def 39 then, the 38 will be snug on you. Go for it!


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> Def 39 then, the 38 will be snug on you. Go for it!



Okay!  yipee!  Off to ebay to find a pair!  since it seems impossible to find them anywhere else!  

THANKS!


----------



## am2022

carole : love everything esp the bag !!! 

Jelly:  Nuta skirt is such a classic !!! Don't return it - the whole outfit rocks!!!


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I mostly use it cross body, since I ride my bike to work everyday and the basket isn't too safe due to people driving by you and stealing from it. So I like to have my bag on my literally.
> But the classic can actually fit an iPad if you really want it too. Without hurting it too much and I like that I lot. Plus I like the small buckles on the classic which the mini doesn't have.
> I don't find it that heavy at all. Never thought about it before you asked actually.



Stealing from your basket?? That's terrible! What's wrong with people. I  don't balme you for wearing it cross-body. If someone stole my PS1 I'd  flip!! I'm glad to hear it isn't heavy!! I luuuuvv it. I was thinking between a PS1/PS11 or a Celine Trio. But, the PS bags just have more room. They are twice as expensive...but, much easier to find and I think more my style. 



jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



WOW! I think this may be my fave IM outfit to date! What a perfect pairing. You should send this pic to IMs people so they can use this in future styling!



Niniloves said:


> For me, personally, I think the Bobbys are more comfortable and versatile. I definitely gravitate to them more often, even though I do love my Bazils. The ankle strap is just so awkward on the Bazils/Bekkets sometimes!
> 
> I hope you figure out what to do with the Jacobs soon! Returning international orders is such a hassle sometimes  The things we go through for IM!



Tell me about it! I'm going on a serious BAN!! haha. I really want to see Bobbys IRL so I can decide! I think I should stick with my plan of putting Bobbys on my 2013 list!! I've been bad this year.  I got carried away!!



esm85 said:


> Ok ladies need your help!
> 
> I have the beige bekketts and black betty's and I am now in doubt if I should buy the black beketts (which I can buy for half the retail price) or beige bobby's... or maybe just save up for a pair of nice IM pants..
> 
> The fact that I can buy the black bekketts for half its price is just soo tempting!!!



I think it depends on which style you prefer? Even at half price (awesome, by the way!) if you won't wear them as much then get the bobbys.



mnpurselover said:


> Ugh I'm still obsessing about this size thing.  I just thought last night that I wear a 38 in betty's.  Again, a teensy snug.  Nothing crazy at all, but not a ton of room ya know?  Did you ever try the 38 Jacobs?  do they run more narrow than the dickers?





jellylicious said:


> Def 39 then, the 38 will be snug on you. Go for it!



I agree with Jelly. If you are a true US 8 then the FR38 will be snug. I think the Dickers have more capacity for stretch - which is why going down a size in that style is ok. The other shoes might be less forgiving. Nothing worse that bruised toes!!


----------



## raradarling

Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Stealing from your basket?? That's terrible! What's wrong with people. I  don't balme you for wearing it cross-body. If someone stole my PS1 I'd  flip!! I'm glad to hear it isn't heavy!! I luuuuvv it. I was thinking between a PS1/PS11 or a Celine Trio. But, the PS bags just have more room. They are twice as expensive...but, much easier to find and I think more my style.


My PS1 gets ridiculously heavy and uncomfortable.  One strap is never as good as two, on the shoulder.


----------



## mnpurselover

raradarling said:


> Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!



love these boots more each time i see them  great pic!!!!  and camera angles are so hard to work with....you don't look weird!


----------



## am2022

lovely green color!!!  enjoy!



raradarling said:


> Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!


----------



## am2022

inspiration pic!!!


----------



## dbaby

tb-purselover said:


> I'm trying to wait patiently too . I keep checking the tracking number, like every few hours, hoping they will arrive early .



ANY BLACKSONS YET??


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!


thanks for sharing, you don't look weird. the jacobs look nice on you.....i do think black/dark wash skinny jeans would look better tho...actually whe using iphone, it's better to put the phone at your neck level or little higher. i don't know why but i thought that the most flattering angle...



dbaby said:


> ANY BLACKSONS YET??


 
OMG..that's what i've been thinking the whole morning...lol..


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Stealing from your basket?? That's terrible! What's wrong with people. I  don't balme you for wearing it cross-body. If someone stole my PS1 I'd  flip!! I'm glad to hear it isn't heavy!! I luuuuvv it. I was thinking between a PS1/PS11 or a Celine Trio. But, the PS bags just have more room. They are twice as expensive...but, much easier to find and I think more my style.



Yeah, I've heard about that a lot unfortunately. Everyone rides bikes here in Copenhagen, so apparently it's the thing for the thieves to steal that way. Often people get hurt because they crash when someone does it to them. So terrible. Never happened to anyone I know though.

But go for the bag! I love mine, been wearing it everyday this week! 

Ps. I'm actually getting the Céline Trio in burgundy tomorrow. 



Niniloves said:


> Way cute! I love your skirt, and that PS bag is drool worthy.



Thank you so much!


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!


Looking good Rara! They look so great with jeans. You can dress them up or down-that is what i really love about them.



amacasa said:


> carole : love everything esp the bag !!!
> 
> Jelly:  Nuta skirt is such a classic !!! Don't return it - the whole outfit rocks!!!


Thanks Ama-yes, yes, yes..am keeping it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

amacasa said:


> carole : love everything esp the bag !!!



Thank you! 



jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



You look wonderful! I really want the Nuta in grey. But I think it's too late to find it. 

Did anyone see it in M?


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You look wonderful! I really want the Nuta in grey. But I think it's too late to find it.
> 
> Did anyone see it in M?


 
Barneys has it in gray....not sure about sizes tho...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> Barneys has it in gray....not sure about sizes tho...



I'm far far away in Copenhagen. I'd love to find it in Europe, due to insane customs.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> My PS1 gets ridiculously heavy and uncomfortable.  One strap is never as good as two, on the shoulder.



I guess it depends on what you put in it? Have you tried the Mini?



mnpurselover said:


> love these boots more each time i see them  great pic!!!!  and camera angles are so hard to work with....you don't look weird!





amacasa said:


> lovely green color!!!  enjoy!





juneping said:


> thanks for sharing, you don't look weird. the jacobs look nice on you.....i do think black/dark wash skinny jeans would look better tho...actually whe using iphone, it's better to put the phone at your neck level or little higher. i don't know why but i thought that the most flattering angle...





jellylicious said:


> Looking good Rara! They look so great with  jeans. You can dress them up or down-that is what i really love about  them.



Thanks, ladies!!



amacasa said:


> inspiration pic!!!



I'm constantly amazed at how small and dainty these boots are IRL. I expected them to be huge and maybe overwhelming. Their small stature and pointy toes make them very wearable!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Yeah, I've heard about that a lot unfortunately. Everyone rides bikes here in Copenhagen, so apparently it's the thing for the thieves to steal that way. Often people get hurt because they crash when someone does it to them. So terrible. Never happened to anyone I know though.
> 
> But go for the bag! I love mine, been wearing it everyday this week!
> 
> Ps. I'm actually getting the Céline Trio in burgundy tomorrow.



Oh man! We share a brain! The green Jacobs, the PS1, now the Celine Trio!! Can't wait to see pics and get a review. Then you can tell me which to get!!


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm far far away in Copenhagen. I'd love to find it in Europe, due to insane customs.


 
i'll keep an eye for you....


----------



## Kaypa

jellylicious said:


> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.


The nuta looks great on you! Not too short at all! Love how you paired it with the Kady jacket!


----------



## Kaypa

raradarling said:


> Ok, ladies - here is a full mod pic of the green Jacobs. Still a bad pic, tho!! Sorry! These are the best pics I could get - the colour turned really dark no matter the lighting. I think it's just my camera! Also, the angle makes me look like a huge body with strange tapered legs. I promise I don't look like this IRL!! haha. Or, at least I hope I don't!


The Jacobs look great on you! Definitely keepers! The green is so pretty. I really think that you won't regret keeping them!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> i'll keep an eye for you....



Thank you! 



raradarling said:


> Oh man! We share a brain! The green Jacobs, the PS1, now the Celine Trio!! Can't wait to see pics and get a review. Then you can tell me which to get!!



Watch out, maybe I'll tell you to get both.  

I'm buying a used one, so I hope I'll love it.


----------



## PHENOMENON

jellylicious said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think of the Nuta skirt? I have it paired with the jacobs and kady jacket. Is it too short? Trying to figure out if it is for me.



You look great, love that skirt on you. Don't think it's too short


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on what you put in it? Have you tried the Mini?
> 
> Thanks, ladies!!
> 
> I'm constantly amazed at how small and dainty these boots are IRL. I expected them to be huge and maybe overwhelming. Their small stature and pointy toes make them very wearable!
> 
> Oh man! We share a brain! The green Jacobs, the PS1, now the Celine Trio!! Can't wait to see pics and get a review. Then you can tell me which to get!!



My 2 cents: get the PS1! I have the medium as well as the Celine trio. I don't use the Trio much at all whereas my PS1 is the most versatile and user-friendly bag in my entire collection!


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> ANY BLACKSONS YET??



I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.

Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.

I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.


 
Oh...thanks for the quick update....
thank god they run TTS.... now i will just be patient to wait for them to come to me.....gosh i hope not too long...


----------



## mnpurselover

tb-purselover said:


> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.



so excited for pics!!!!


----------



## dbaby

tb-purselover said:


> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.



Thanks for the update! Can't wait for the pictures. I'm glad I ordered a 37. But still wondering where mine are....


----------



## raradarling

Kaypa said:


> The Jacobs look great on you! Definitely keepers! The green is so pretty. I really think that you won't regret keeping them!



Thanks, Kaypa!



caroulemapoulen said:


> Thank you!
> Watch out, maybe I'll tell you to get both.
> I'm buying a used one, so I hope I'll love it.



Oh no!!! haha. I could see that happening - getting both, that is! Please post pics when you get it! I'm very curious to see how you like it. 



jellybebe said:


> My 2 cents: get the PS1! I have the medium as well as the Celine trio. I don't use the Trio much at all whereas my PS1 is the most versatile and user-friendly bag in my entire collection!



Hi Jelly!! I'm certainly leaning towards the PS1. Where did you get yours? I was in Barneys in Scottsdale in May and I'm kicking myself for all the things I didn't look at!! I could have at least tried them all on for size. Ugh! I was on my way to Santa Fe so was saving my $$ for big turquoise Navajo earrings!!


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.



OMG pics!!!


----------



## am2022

TB!!!! PICS NOW PLEASE!!!




tb-purselover said:


> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.



Oh, pics please! They sound amazing!


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> My PS1 gets ridiculously heavy and uncomfortable.  One strap is never as good as two, on the shoulder.



So, you're talking about the PS1? I got confused. I am actually wondering about the PS11 - the Classic vs. the Mini. Do you have either of these?


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> So, you're talking about the PS1? I got confused. I am actually wondering about the PS11 - the Classic vs. the Mini. Do you have either of these?


Sorry -- I was unclear.  I have the PS1.  However, I find just one thin shoulder strap to not be as as comfortable as two, unless it's one thick strap.  It's those thin straps that seem to bother me.


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kaypa!
> 
> Oh no!!! haha. I could see that happening - getting both, that is! Please post pics when you get it! I'm very curious to see how you like it.
> 
> Hi Jelly!! I'm certainly leaning towards the PS1. Where did you get yours? I was in Barneys in Scottsdale in May and I'm kicking myself for all the things I didn't look at!! I could have at least tried them all on for size. Ugh! I was on my way to Santa Fe so was saving my $$ for big turquoise Navajo earrings!!



I got my medium saddle PS1 in Chicago at Barney's. It just seems so much cheaper in the US.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.


YAY!!!! Can't wait. Holding my breath!!!


----------



## mnpurselover

Okay so I just got my new gris Jenny's from LaGarconne.  Love the boots!  Buuuuttttt....I think they're a little too snug.  I got the 38 - my dickers are 38 and while those are snug, they feel like they might give more or something?  I don't know.  So now I have to do the dreaded return process overseas;(  

But the good news is that I am definitely getting a 39 now in Jacobs.  If they run like the Jennys, I need the room.

IM sizing is so wonky!  I'm a 38 in Betty/Dicker and a 39 in Jacob/Jenny.


----------



## mnpurselover

Also - when i opened the jenny's, i didn't SWOON like with the dickers and the betty's.  Is that normal?  I had an awful outfit on, so maybe that is why?  

Did anybody pass on the Jennys?  Or on the other hand, does anybody adore theirs?


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I got them!!! O.M.Gosh they are frigging amazing! The quality of the shoe is wonderful. The shoe heel is sturdy and strong. They do not feel that tall when I wear them at all! They are comfy.
> 
> Sizing wise I would say TTS. I took a size 38 since MO said it was French sizing. But I find they are big. I usually take a sz 37 in IM shoes. The only shoe I wear in sz 38 are my willow and Bekett sneakers. I am ok with the 38 though because it gives my toes a bit more room and I can put in an insert to add extra comfort at the toes. Which I normally do with all my heels.
> 
> I will have to write more and take pictures later since the kids are home. I will report back soon.



Holy smokes TB!! I can't wait to see pictures of the shoes!!! I'm so glad to hear the heel feels strong and stable. The heel looks mighty high in pictures!


----------



## Sam.B

mnpurselover said:


> Okay so I just got my new gris Jenny's from LaGarconne.  Love the boots!  Buuuuttttt....I think they're a little too snug.  I got the 38 - my dickers are 38 and while those are snug, they feel like they might give more or something?  I don't know.  So now I have to do the dreaded return process overseas;(
> 
> But the good news is that I am definitely getting a 39 now in Jacobs.  If they run like the Jennys, I need the room.
> 
> IM sizing is so wonky!  I'm a 38 in Betty/Dicker and a 39 in Jacob/Jenny.


I have the size 40's in the Jacobs, and the Dickers. The manly and the Bekket, I had a 41.
I have just recieved my Jacobs in green, and they are the most comfortable size for me,out of all of them. They fit nice and snug, but the right length, without socks, and with thin socks.
I'm just not sure if I am keeping the Jacobs, as there are so many things I want this season, and I haven't planted my money tree yet


----------



## mnpurselover

Sam.B said:


> I have the size 40's in the Jacobs, and the Dickers. The manly and the Bekket, I had a 41.
> I have just recieved my Jacobs in green, and they are the most comfortable size for me,out of all of them. They fit nice and snug, but the right length, without socks, and with thin socks.
> I'm just not sure if I am keeping the Jacobs, as there are so many things I want this season, and I haven't planted my money tree yet



Hi!  How do your dickers fit?  What is your US TTS?  My Dickers are a little snug with no socks.  I could wear a very thin sock but definitely not a thick sock.  Do you find your Jacobs roomier than your dickers?  Thanks!!

OH - send me some money tree seeds.


----------



## katl

Hi ladies,

I'm relatively new to this thread. I noticed that there's not a lot of mentioning of the Kate Boots. I already bought the lazio boots from this season, but am now tempted to get the Kate boots as well. Thought they are kinda of cute and the leather finish should be more weather resistant than the lazio boots. 

What do you think of the Kate boots? Any pros and cons? TIA!


----------



## mercer

mnpurselover said:


> Okay so I just got my new gris Jenny's from LaGarconne.  Love the boots!  Buuuuttttt....I think they're a little too snug.  I got the 38 - my dickers are 38 and while those are snug, they feel like they might give more or something?  I don't know.  So now I have to do the dreaded return process overseas;(
> 
> But the good news is that I am definitely getting a 39 now in Jacobs.  If they run like the Jennys, I need the room.
> 
> IM sizing is so wonky!  I'm a 38 in Betty/Dicker and a 39 in Jacob/Jenny.



I'm the same way!  I wear a 39 in dickers and a 40 in Jennys.  I LOVE my Jennys- truly!  Such a favorite.  I love flats so these work great for me.  I think they are edgy and cool, without trying too hard. But, if they don't make you super happy, don't try to make it work.  Send 'em back out to the universe, for someone else to love.


----------



## juneping

did LVR also adjust their IM prices?? they seem to be the same as US now....:tumbleweed:


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> did LVR also adjust their IM prices?? they seem to be the same as US now....:tumbleweed:



Yep. They all caught up. I think NAP UK also did bc it's more expensive to order from there with the duties added now. So sad.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Yep. They all caught up. I think NAP UK also did bc it's more expensive to order from there with the duties added now. So sad.



i thought it's always more expensive to order from the UK site.
i use HK site...always cheaper....


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm far far away in Copenhagen. I'd love to find it in Europe, due to insane customs.



youheshe has it in dark gray...only L available tho..
http://int.youheshe.com/she/designe...eret+nederdel-(0312im-nuta_mørk+gråme_l).aspx


----------



## Kaypa

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Also - when i opened the jenny's, i didn't SWOON like with the dickers and the betty's.  Is that normal?  I had an awful outfit on, so maybe that is why?
> 
> Did anybody pass on the Jennys?  Or on the other hand, does anybody adore theirs?



I have the Jennys in both suede taupe and black leather and I wear them more than my Dickers. They are so comfortable, but cool and edgy. They practically go with everything I wear. I can walk in them for a full day in the city. love them! I always take a size 40 in IM except for the high top sneakers.


----------



## angelastoel

birkingal said:


> Angela, you look absolutely amazing!! I just love how you pair it with the contrasting fuchsia top. Have you lost weight too?



Thanks dear!
about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!


----------



## birkingal

angelastoel said:


> Thanks dear!
> about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
> My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!




Thanks for the tip, Angela! Lately, I've been feeling rather dizzy and nearly rendered useless from sugar and white starched bread (well, sugar too). I think it's a great idea to remove these from my diet. I'll feel less groggy too. You look absolutely fantastic - not that you weren't before. I love these Beketts on you. I think TPF does a great job marketing for IM.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> Thanks for the tip, Angela! Lately, I've been feeling rather dizzy and nearly rendered useless from sugar and white starched bread (well, sugar too). I think it's a great idea to remove these from my diet. I'll feel less groggy too. You look absolutely fantastic - not that you weren't before. I love these Beketts on you. I think TPF does a great job marketing for IM.



lol...and you blog name is chocolate candies and cookies..
i find cutting out alcohol makes a diff too. i still drink but not everyday anymore. the sad thing is i love potato chips/fries...after buying the too small bilbao skirt i started to watch what i eat...i hate dieting esp make it into a life style. i miss my younger days....


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Thanks dear!
> about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
> My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-get-kick-out-of-you.html



I have done the same thing as of 6 mos ago. At first the weight came off very slowly but after about 3 mos it really started to come off and I also eat pretty much anything I want as long as there is no refined carbohydrate in it. Looking great and congrats on a healthier lifestyle too!

Btw how great does Caroline look here? I want the Noua!


----------



## dbaby

rocket06 said:
			
		

> IM just absolutely gorgeous! Anyone seen this cute IM pants around yet?



I think the black (or similar) version is on Matches now!
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/131376


----------



## am2022

hi katl... i so love the kate boots as well, berry and blacksons next...
no sightings of kate yet but mytheresa should stock both the black and brown pretty soon!!
will post here when they do!!!

Oh, our very own flower here did try them on already and might be able to help you more!



katl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this thread. I noticed that there's not a lot of mentioning of the Kate Boots. I already bought the lazio boots from this season, but am now tempted to get the Kate boots as well. Thought they are kinda of cute and the leather finish should be more weather resistant than the lazio boots.
> 
> What do you think of the Kate boots? Any pros and cons? TIA!


----------



## Porter

amacasa said:
			
		

> hi katl... i so love the kate boots as well, berry and blacksons next...
> no sightings of kate yet but mytheresa should stock both the black and brown pretty soon!!
> will post here when they do!!!
> 
> Oh, our very own flower here did try them on already and might be able to help you more!


The Kate boots are available in black and grey at Youheshe.com for 695 EUR!


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> Thanks dear!
> about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
> My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!


All carbs?  Are there any you still eat?


----------



## button

Sam.B said:


> I have the size 40's in the Jacobs, and the Dickers. The manly and the Bekket, I had a 41.
> I have just recieved my Jacobs in green, and they are the most comfortable size for me,out of all of them. They fit nice and snug, but the right length, without socks, and with thin socks.
> I'm just not sure if I am keeping the Jacobs, as there are so many things I want this season, and I haven't planted my money tree yet


Hi there, I am true size 38.5, I wear 39 Jacobs , 39 Betty/ willow/ bekett. I am very interested in buying the manly. Which size should I go for?  39 or 40? Thank you in advance.


----------



## daisybear

I just found a preowned Jordan Jacket and I've been stalking ebay for any of these sort of jackets with no luck.  The listing said it is in excellent condition and I couldn't buy it fast enough.  The sizing is 2 and I am a size 2, but I'm reading the jacket runs small.  I am hoping it fits.  I suppose at worse I can wear it without closing....


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> Sorry -- I was unclear.  I have the PS1.  However, I find just one thin shoulder strap to not be as as comfortable as two, unless it's one thick strap.  It's those thin straps that seem to bother me.





jellybebe said:


> I got my medium saddle PS1 in Chicago at Barney's. It just seems so much cheaper in the US.



Thanks, ladies! I do tend to get shoulder strain from my single-strap bags. I'm into clutches at the moment! But, that can only last so long - I like being hands-free. I think my ideal would be the PS11 in navy. The good news is that it isn't available this season so I'll have to wait until next year! BAN BAN BAN! I am going to try to get mine in the States or Europe. These price differences are crazy!!



mnpurselover said:


> But the good news is that I am definitely getting a 39 now in Jacobs.  If they run like the Jennys, I need the room.
> IM sizing is so wonky!  I'm a 38 in Betty/Dicker and a 39 in Jacob/Jenny.



Yes - the sizing is all over the place. That's why I'd rather have them slightly larger than too snug. Bc the sizing seems to differ from style to style. Confusing!!!



angelastoel said:


> Thanks dear!
> about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
> My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!



Love this pairing! You matched the colour of your outfit perfectly to the shoes! Are you still waiting for your Bazils?



birkingal said:


> Thanks for the tip, Angela! Lately, I've been feeling rather dizzy and nearly rendered useless from sugar and white starched bread (well, sugar too). I think it's a great idea to remove these from my diet. I'll feel less groggy too. You look absolutely fantastic - not that you weren't before. I love these Beketts on you. I think TPF does a great job marketing for IM.



I did the candida/Wild Rose cleanse a few months ago. It's aim is to lower the levels of yeast in your body. The way we tend to eat (alcohol, refined sugars, white flours, fermented goods, etc.) can elevate the yeast in our systems to great heights. This, in turn, causes inflammation of our organs, groggy/tired feelings, difficulty concentrating, poor memory, weight gain, etc. My friends all swear by the candida cleanse - they do it twice a year. I tried it for the first time (diet only - I didn't take the supplements) and it was a amazing! My "mind fog" cleared right up, my energy levels boomed, and I lost all sorts of water weight. For example, I had noticed my face and upper legs had gotten "puffy" over the years - within 2 days of eliminating these things from my diet my legs shrunk back to normal!!!! Other people even randomly commented that I looked healthier. Anyway, just sayin it's a good thing to re-examine our diets once in a while! 



jellybebe said:


> Btw how great does Caroline look here? I want the Noua!



That's a short skirt!! I'll bet she doesn't eat any sugar!!


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> All carbs?  Are there any you still eat?



there are some carbs in vegetables and in fruit (but I limit fruit to max 2 pieces a day) further I eat loads of butter, eggs, cheese, full fat milk and mayonnaise. 
As long as I keep away from the carbs I can eat as much as I want, although I tend to eat less than I did, because you are full for a longer time.
This lifestyle also prevents many cancers and dementia. And people who scream cholesterol!!! (they did in the beginning) mine are actually lower than ever. triglycerides are average 3.5, mine 0.63 and ratio good/bad cholesterol average is also 3,5, mine 0,8. Those numbers are from 2 months ago, so I was already over a year eating like this. Even my boyfriend, who sported on a very high level and has a body like a model has lost (without wanting or needing it) weight. But once you lost your "sugar" addiction you feel so great you don't want to eat normal anymore, so he has to live with being a bit slimmer, hehe, but science shows it increases your chances of getting older, so he prefers staying away from it.
Somehow I sometimes think there is a very powerfull "force" that makes people afraid to eat fats and make people eat the wrong things so everybody who wants to lose weight stays sick and overweight. I highly recommend books from Gary Taubner if you are into reading scientific-based books about it. It opened my eyes and I already helped many members from my family/friends that were struggling with their health/weight (my father in law is after 1 year almost recovered from his diabetes, his sugar was always to high, now he only uses 1/5th of his medication and never too high in his sugar levels + lost 15 kilo! without hunger)


----------



## angelastoel

raradarling said:


> Thanks, ladies! I do tend to get shoulder strain from my single-strap bags. I'm into clutches at the moment! But, that can only last so long - I like being hands-free. I think my ideal would be the PS11 in navy. The good news is that it isn't available this season so I'll have to wait until next year! BAN BAN BAN! I am going to try to get mine in the States or Europe. These price differences are crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - the sizing is all over the place. That's why I'd rather have them slightly larger than too snug. Bc the sizing seems to differ from style to style. Confusing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pairing! You matched the colour of your outfit perfectly to the shoes! Are you still waiting for your Bazils?
> 
> 
> 
> I did the candida/Wild Rose cleanse a few months ago. It's aim is to lower the levels of yeast in your body. The way we tend to eat (alcohol, refined sugars, white flours, fermented goods, etc.) can elevate the yeast in our systems to great heights. This, in turn, causes inflammation of our organs, groggy/tired feelings, difficulty concentrating, poor memory, weight gain, etc. My friends all swear by the candida cleanse - they do it twice a year. I tried it for the first time (diet only - I didn't take the supplements) and it was a amazing! My "mind fog" cleared right up, my energy levels boomed, and I lost all sorts of water weight. For example, I had noticed my face and upper legs had gotten "puffy" over the years - within 2 days of eliminating these things from my diet my legs shrunk back to normal!!!! Other people even randomly commented that I looked healthier. Anyway, just sayin it's a good thing to re-examine our diets once in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a short skirt!! I'll bet she doesn't eat any sugar!!



I am still waiting for the Bazils, I want them sooooo badly!
I completely agree with you about our diets, people today think it is normal to drink soda all day and they wouldn't function without bread. Well my lifestyle did miracles for me. A few days ago I realized since I started 1,5 years ago I have been ill for only 1 time and only 2 days! And the higher energy level I definitely recognize that too.


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> there are some carbs in vegetables and in fruit (but I limit fruit to max 2 pieces a day) further I eat loads of butter, eggs, cheese, full fat milk and mayonnaise.
> As long as I keep away from the carbs I can eat as much as I want, although I tend to eat less than I did, because you are full for a longer time.
> This lifestyle also prevents many cancers and dementia. And people who scream cholesterol!!! (they did in the beginning) mine are actually lower than ever. triglycerides are average 3.5, mine 0.63 and ratio good/bad cholesterol average is also 3,5, mine 0,8. Those numbers are from 2 months ago, so I was already over a year eating like this. Even my boyfriend, who sported on a very high level and has a body like a model has lost (without wanting or needing it) weight. But once you lost your "sugar" addiction you feel so great you don't want to eat normal anymore, so he has to live with being a bit slimmer, hehe, but science shows it increases your chances of getting older, so he prefers staying away from it.
> Somehow I sometimes think there is a very powerfull "force" that makes people afraid to eat fats and make people eat the wrong things so everybody who wants to lose weight stays sick and overweight. I highly recommend books from* Gary Taubner *if you are into reading scientific-based books about it. It opened my eyes and I already helped many members from my family/friends that were struggling with their health/weight (my father in law is after 1 year almost recovered from his diabetes, his sugar was always to high, now he only uses 1/5th of his medication and never too high in his sugar levels + lost 15 kilo! without hunger)


Thanks for all the info!

Gary Taubner doesn't exist on Amazon... any other way to spell it?


----------



## angelastoel

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> Gary Taubner doesn't exist on Amazon... any other way to spell it?



sorry I misspelled it's Gary Taubes (a former nasa scientist that compared all dietary investigations, starting from the 19th century)


----------



## tonkamama

angelastoel said:
			
		

> Thanks dear!
> about 1,5 years ago I decided to take sugar and other carbs from my diet (for health, to stop dizzy-ness and to protect my teeth) and slowly (less than a kilo per month) my body went back to my high school shape without having to cut on calories or anything (I eat everything full fat, I am against light, that just makes us fat)
> My Bekett's came in yesterday, love them!
> 
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl/2012/08/outfit-get-kick-out-of-you.html



Yes Angel, you look beautiful as always.  Congrats, the color fits you so well.  

I also cut down carbs and sugar many years ago (well, I don't like sugar In general and do not drink any sugar water for example, no sugar for my morning coffee).  I limited myself to sweet once a week like pastry which I enjoy hehe.  I love to eat and often eat more than my DBF and I kept the weight off for many years....


----------



## flower71

katl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this thread. I noticed that there's not a lot of mentioning of the Kate Boots. I already bought the lazio boots from this season, but am now tempted to get the Kate boots as well. Thought they are kinda of cute and the leather finish should be more weather resistant than the lazio boots.
> 
> What do you think of the Kate boots? Any pros and cons? TIA!


Hi katl, amacasa is right. I tried the Kate boots (in suede anthracite). So beautiful but completely unwearable for me: I thought there was a concealed heel to help me walk around in 10 cm heels, unfortunately for me, no! So much too high. 
They also were a tad big (i am a 40 in IM sizing, I'd have downsized to 39). I have wide feet() but they fit well width-wise.
About them being weather resistant, well the ones I tried on were in suede, so not much better than your Lazios. 
So I am not enabling you on this one, I hope someone else can chime in to help you out. HTH!


----------



## flower71

Sorry I can't do many posts right now (on vacay with limited access to internet) but I have to say, I love the mod pics on here!!
*raradarling*, you have done way too much enabling with the Jacob boots, that green is amazing, we love any pic so don't worry about the angles, lighting etc...thanks for sharing
*tonka*, amazing as always! 
*mercer*, I don't know where you live but i love that comfy outfit, as if you lived in montana or in the mountains...Jennys are also one of my fave booties, hip and versatile
*angela*, whatever your diet, you look amazing as usual! Those Bekketts go so well with your style and usual colours in your closet! I do hope you  (and I and others on here) get our Bazils soon...I am going to have to contact LVR!!!


----------



## am2022

angela: loving the beckket!!!

loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!  

First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.

Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt, cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


 
Love this casual chic look Amacasa! Those taupe bobbys are so nice!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


You're naturally gorgeous in your "just woke up look"!!! I need loads of help in the morning... Love the whole casual ensemble!!! Perfect for errands.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


yay, internet's still working...looking absolutely beautiful, with no fuss nor much makeup...and we're bobby twins


----------



## mnpurselover

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!



Loving this!  I'd kill to look like this during errands!  you look gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


Love this!!


----------



## sep

What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg


----------



## mnpurselover

sep said:


> What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg



Oh I love this.  If it's even cuter in person, i would love it even more!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi All,

I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.

The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!

I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> You're naturally gorgeous in your "just woke up look"!!! I need loads of help in the morning... Love the whole casual ensemble!!! Perfect for errands.



Agreed!  So effortless yet so perfect!


----------



## am2022

swwwwwwwwwoooooooooooonnnnnnnnn!!!!   I think i need these in my life!!!



tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.



Oh. My.  Those are...*fainting*

I can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## sep

mnpurselover said:


> Oh I love this. If it's even cuter in person, i would love it even more!


 
I'm trying to imagine different ways to wear it to justify the price...  How do you think it would look with leggings, a leather jacket, and black bazils in winter?



tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


 
Those boots are killer gorgeous!!!  CONGRATS!  Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## mnpurselover

sep said:


> I'm trying to imagine different ways to wear it to justify the price...  How do you think it would look with leggings, a leather jacket, and black bazils in winter?



YES!  Perfect!  Or as a dress with boots/heels.  Skinny jeans too maybe?  You could add a belt.  I think it's super versatile.  It's cuter in person even?  I should look too


----------



## mnpurselover

tb-purselover said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and i absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best i can do for now. Mo gave me a nice mo branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.



omg.  Woooooowww!


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


Oh WOW! So incredibly beautiful!!!


----------



## mamao

sep said:


> What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg



I saw this is the store and it IS cute but I didn't think the material felt that nice for the price.  It does not feel like soft flannel but has more of a sturdier cotton feel.  For that price I want it to feel amazing on my body, not just look good.   

I think if you love it you should get it.  The shirt definitely catches your eye IRL but I have a feeling that it might be an IM piece that goes on sale


----------



## mamao

mnpurselover said:


> Also - when i opened the jenny's, i didn't SWOON like with the dickers and the betty's.  Is that normal?  I had an awful outfit on, so maybe that is why?
> 
> Did anybody pass on the Jennys?  Or on the other hand, does anybody adore theirs?



I found the Jenny sizing to be tight as well.  When I tried them on they were more narrow than the Dickers.  Personally, I didn't love them.  I wanted the Jennys to be the boots I wore everywhere and threw on with every outfit.  I even bought all three colors one at a time (Anthracite then Khaki then Camel) hoping that maybe it was the color that wasn't working out for me.  I then realized after trying on and returning all three pairs that it was my short legs that were the problem :cry:  The place where the Jennys hit on my calf made my legs look stubby.


----------



## Kaypa

Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.


----------



## mamao

Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138



I love this look!  Exactly what I was trying to pull off.  If these boots worked with my body I'd be wearing them every day. They are such beautiful shoes.


----------



## Kaypa

mamao said:
			
		

> I love this look!  Exactly what I was trying to pull off.  If these boots worked with my body I'd be wearing them every day. They are such beautiful shoes.



Thanks! How about these leather ones? Or do you think these would look odd as well? Although I highly doubt that they would really look odd. I think these boots could look super cute on petite girls, no?


----------



## mamao

Kaypa said:


> Thanks! How about these leather ones? Or do you think these would look odd as well? Although I highly doubt that they would really look odd. I think these boots could look super cute on petite girls, no?



I saw the black leather ones at Fred Segal and was wondering if they would look better on me since they are such a beautiful black and I wear black shoes and boots all the time.  I didn't try them on though because I didn't want to be disappointed again.  Plus I ended up buying the Luz cardigan which is the cost of 3 Jenny boots!  Your picture has inspired me to give them a shot though and at least try them on.  There's no harm in that right?  No harm except to my wallet


----------



## Sam.B

mnpurselover said:


> Hi!  How do your dickers fit?  What is your US TTS?  My Dickers are a little snug with no socks.  I could wear a very thin sock but definitely not a thick sock.  Do you find your Jacobs roomier than your dickers?  Thanks!!
> 
> OH - send me some money tree seeds.


I'm not sure what size I am in a US, as I'm from the UK. I take an IT40. I ordered the size FR41 in the Dickers originally, but I found they swamped me, they came up really wide,so I changed them for the FR40. I find though they are a little small in the length (they are fine for a while to walk in, but then find on long days they are a bit crushing,on the length) I have narrow feet, so the width on the Dickers is still a little wide for me.
The Manlys were a good fit in the FR41, I did try on the 40, but it was far too small.
The Bekkets I have are FR41, they are a little bit wide, and I can't wear them all day, as they rub my toes. I also bought the Bazils, but they were far too wide in a 41.
The Jacobs are the first boot I have had from IM that are a perfect size, just like an IT40.The fit is great.
I hope this helps, sorry I can't give you a US size.


----------



## Sam.B

button said:


> Hi there, I am true size 38.5, I wear 39 Jacobs , 39 Betty/ willow/ bekett. I am very interested in buying the manly. Which size should I go for?  39 or 40? Thank you in advance.


Hi Button,I would personally go for a FR39, if you are okay about not wearing thick socks with them. My Bekkets are the same size as my Manly boots (FR41),and I wear thin socks with both. The Manly's are a little bit bigger in the length than the Bekkets, due to the shape of the toe. I have narrow feet, so I find them also to be better in the width than the Bekket.
I think IM sizing is so difficult, especially as they don't do half sizes. 
I tend to check NAP for sizing help, even if they are sold out, I do a google search, they seem to be the best for advice on sizing. It seems to be alot of guess work when it comes to working it all out, and as I don't live near a major city and live in the countryside, it can really be a pain.  I am a couple of hours away from London, and the whole driving, finding a parking space (paying for it), congestion charging etc,is too much of a hassle. 
Apologies for the waffling, I'm just venting....moan , moan


----------



## imlvholic

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.



I just saw these at IM Soho today, as well as the Blacksons, Jacobs & more dickers. I tried them on & took some mod pics if anyones interested. The blacksons are kind of high for me, they're tts & they're gorgeous. The Jakobs are tts as well & the fit is comfortable because they're wedge but maybe not all day, depends how you are used to wearing heels. I'm usually a size 6-6.5 & i fit on the size 6 easy. I'm wating for the Berry but i think it got the same fit & height as the Jacobs w/c i can't wear all day. So, i think i will get the Dickers instead for comfort.


----------



## Jayne1

sep said:


> What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg


It brings back memories of summer camp and wearing out BF's lumberjack shirts.

Everyone here will look super cute in it, of course.


----------



## Isabelfan

mamao said:
			
		

> I found the Jenny sizing to be tight as well.  When I tried them on they were more narrow than the Dickers.  Personally, I didn't love them.  I wanted the Jennys to be the boots I wore everywhere and threw on with every outfit.  I even bought all three colors one at a time (Anthracite then Khaki then Camel) hoping that maybe it was the color that wasn't working out for me.  I then realized after trying on and returning all three pairs that it was my short legs that were the problem :cry:  The place where the Jennys hit on my calf made my legs look stubby.



I know what you mean! I had so much high hopes too that this will be my everyday pair till I tried them. My legs are too short too!  Pity.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


Wow-I can see the workmanship of these beauties. A mod pix will def help. Are they comfy? 


mnpurselover said:


> Oh I love this.  If it's even cuter in person, i would love it even more!


I can't pull that shirt/dress off but it looks cozy. 



Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138


Kaypa-I love these boots on you. I'm patiently waiting to hit that "buy" button. Have to be good for a bit after the Jacobs purchase.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> angela: loving the beckket!!!
> 
> loving all the talk on nutrition/ diet / exercise as well!
> 
> First time out for my taupe bobbys - sorry for the " just woke up look" rolled out of bed and quickly prepared DD's lunch for school.. and now off to the post office as i just sold my YSL bag.
> 
> Tizy top, kova & t pants , marant meadow belt,  cobalt/ pink herringbone bracelet!!!


You must be the most chic mom on the block!


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> I just saw these at IM Soho today, as well as the Blacksons, Jacobs & more dickers. I tried them on & took some mod pics if anyones interested. The blacksons are kind of high for me, they're tts & they're gorgeous. The Jakobs are tts as well & the fit is comfortable because they're wedge but maybe not all day, depends how you are used to wearing heels. I'm usually a size 6-6.5 & i fit on the size 6 easy. I'm wating for the Berry but i think it got the same fit & height as the Jacobs w/c i can't wear all day. So, i think i will get the Dickers instead for comfort.


Oh oh I want to see this pictures you took.... Please.  Thank you.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


Oh....  That is it...they look just amaziing.  Now I want to hunt down a pair of Berrys.


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138


Jennys look super cute.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, can't be happier...

*Jacobs are on the way to mama.*  Now just hope size are true and at least allow 1/2 day of wearing.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Oh oh I want to see this pictures you took.... Please.  Thank you.



I posted them here, just scroll down...
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-181.html


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:
			
		

> I posted them here, just scroll down...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-181.html



Thank you!  They both look amazing! Worth of collecting all...


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, can't be happier...
> 
> *Jacobs are on the way to mama.*  Now just hope size are true and at least allow 1/2 day of wearing.



 boot twin!!! did you managed to track down the dark olive or another color??? i hope you will adore them as much as i do.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> boot twin!!! did you managed to track down the dark olive or another color??? i hope you will adore them as much as i do.


They are the dark olive color.. my superhero FA (Fashion Adviser) over at NAP tracked down a pair of size 38 for me.  Now I am gong to copy your earlier outfit with Kday for sure!   

I really hope they will fit and the heels are not super high....LOL.


----------



## katl

flower71 said:


> Hi katl, amacasa is right. I tried the Kate boots (in suede anthracite). So beautiful but completely unwearable for me: I thought there was a concealed heel to help me walk around in 10 cm heels, unfortunately for me, no! So much too high.
> They also were a tad big (i am a 40 in IM sizing, I'd have downsized to 39). I have wide feet() but they fit well width-wise.
> About them being weather resistant, well the ones I tried on were in suede, so not much better than your Lazios.
> So I am not enabling you on this one, I hope someone else can chime in to help you out. HTH!


Thanks flower and amacasa for your input. I am still undecided on the Kate boots. A couple of my friends said that they look too cowboy-ish, so they may go out of style next year. I guess I'll wait until I see them in real life to decide. Keeping my fingers crossed that I can find them in stores as some of the IM boots are selling fast!!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:
			
		

> They are the dark olive color.. my superhero FA (Fashion Adviser) over at NAP tracked down a pair of size 38 for me.  Now I am gong to copy your earlier outfit with Kday for sure!
> 
> I really hope they will fit and the heels are not super high....LOL.



LOL-They will look so good with your bronze kady!!! I find them to be quite comfy. Cant wait to see your pairing(s)


----------



## mercer

Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


Love that last layered look!!


----------



## soholaleni

mercer said:
			
		

> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!



Amazing outfit!  Is that a blue merle sheltie in the background?? I used to have a blue
merle and now have two sable shelties, so that caught my eye!! Love them so much


----------



## Niniloves

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


So super gorgeous.  I can't wait for some modeling pictures! 


Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138


I love the Jenny boots on you. I wasn't too sure about them, but now I might just have to put them on my list next season. I'm on a serious ban from everything right now! 


mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


Oh wow, you wear that dress so well! I didn't like it much on the model (looked kind of sloppy) but it looks so fresh and clean-cut on you. Very nice!


----------



## Brigitte031

sep said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314726?cm_mmc=LinkshareUK-_-0RpXOIXA500-_-Custom-_-LinkBuilder&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg



I keep asking myself the same thing!! Plaid shirts are everywhere. But I just get this feeling that maybe IM does a plaid shirt in an amazing way it's worth the splurge? But then I go... "who am I kidding? It's a plaid shirt!"

I ordered a plaid shirt from shopbop that's half the price. I've ALWAYS wanted to wear a plaid shirt but just never have... Trying to figure out if plaid even goes with me!

But if you loved it in real life, giiiiirl snatch it up!!


----------



## Brigitte031

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.



Your photos show the detailing so beautifully. They look gorgeous!!! I can't wait for the mod pics! The boots look super luxe to me.

Have fun at the wedding!


----------



## Kaypa

mamao said:
			
		

> I saw the black leather ones at Fred Segal and was wondering if they would look better on me since they are such a beautiful black and I wear black shoes and boots all the time.  I didn't try them on though because I didn't want to be disappointed again.  Plus I ended up buying the Luz cardigan which is the cost of 3 Jenny boots!  Your picture has inspired me to give them a shot though and at least try them on.  There's no harm in that right?  No harm except to my wallet



Yes, very well said and I totally agree. I hope the leather ones will work better for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies, can't be happier...
> 
> Jacobs are on the way to mama.  Now just hope size are true and at least allow 1/2 day of wearing.



Oooh, congrats! Which color did you get? Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## Kaypa

mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


Ah, both items look beautiful on you! Congrats with these amazing new items!


----------



## jellybebe

mamao said:
			
		

> I found the Jenny sizing to be tight as well.  When I tried them on they were more narrow than the Dickers.  Personally, I didn't love them.  I wanted the Jennys to be the boots I wore everywhere and threw on with every outfit.  I even bought all three colors one at a time (Anthracite then Khaki then Camel) hoping that maybe it was the color that wasn't working out for me.  I then realized after trying on and returning all three pairs that it was my short legs that were the problem :cry:  The place where the Jennys hit on my calf made my legs look stubby.



I almost wish the Jenny's would scrunch down a little lower and stay down because yes I agree, they hit at a sort of awkward part of the leg. I love mine but they are not as comfy as they look and definitely required breaking in.


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:
			
		

> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!



Love the second look! I saw the Octavia but didn't try it on because I was afraid I would be tempted. The Jenny's are super cute on you too.


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!



You pull off that dress really well in a boho chic way with the Jennys. The length of the dress falls nicely on you-I'm too short to pull it off without looking stumpy.  Love that Octavia too and cute doggie!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, can't be happier...
> 
> *Jacobs are on the way to mama.*  Now just hope size are true and at least allow 1/2 day of wearing.



i'm so behind on this thread, but yay, tonka!  if i keep my jacobs (i *still* can't decide!) we'll be olive twins!  i'm going to look to you for styling ideas-you always put together fabulous pairings!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!



mercer, i love this look!  that dress is suddenly on my radar--love the comfy but chic fit! would look really cute under a leather moto jacket too! (i'm thinking kady would fit the bill!  )


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Oooh, congrats! Which color did you get? Can't wait to see mod pics!



Thank you.  I got the dark olive from NAP.  I think it is a good color for fall/winter. Do you think I can wear them with my RO jacket (taupe distress) or the styles don't go together?  Now I hope I can put off those fringes and tassels as my age really does not allow the look back in the days.... LoL. 

Tracking shows I will get them next Tuesday.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i'm so behind on this thread, but yay, tonka!  if i keep my jacobs (i *still* can't decide!) we'll be olive twins!  i'm going to look to you for styling ideas-you always put together fabulous pairings!



Thank you.

Yes we are olive twins!  The photos you posted earlier sealed the deal.  I think Jacobs go well with most of your IM jackets for example the Paco coat... I will post some next week.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!

This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



I love the entire outfit top to bottom. The skirt print is lovely and looks so great on you...now I want that it but am on a ban.  Also is that the travis tee?


----------



## tonkamama

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



So cute.  Hope to see more....


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:
			
		

> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!



The dress and jacket are perfect match... Jennys look very nice on you.


----------



## Porter

mercer said:
			
		

> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


Oh, cute comfy look!  All you girls with the Jennys are making them hard to resist!  I love the slouchy look and they look like they will wear in well.




			
				kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.


Such a great pairing! I love all the colors together! Yes, is that the Travis tee and what size are you wearing?  I like that slightly oversized casual look of the tee and color is gorgeous.  Also, are those khaki Bobbys I see?


----------



## kristi_sikorski

jellylicious said:


> I love the entire outfit top to bottom. The skirt print is lovely and looks so great on you...now I want that it but am on a ban.  Also is that the travis tee?



Thank you! 
Yes, that's the Travis tee! I just have the urge to wear it with everything!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

tonkamama said:


> So cute.  Hope to see more....



Why thank you!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Porter said:


> Oh, cute comfy look!  All you girls with the Jennys are making them hard to resist!  I love the slouchy look and they look like they will wear in well.
> 
> 
> Such a great pairing! I love all the colors together! Yes, is that the Travis tee and what size are you wearing?  I like that slightly oversized casual look of the tee and color is gorgeous.  Also, are those khaki Bobbys I see?



Thank you so much! Yep, that's the Travis tee! I have it in size XS, and it is perfectly oversized/relaxed -- just how I like my tees! And yes, those are the Kaki Bobbys! Sometimes I just can't help wearing all Isabel, though I worry it could look tacky. :wondering


----------



## Kaypa

tonkamama said:


> Thank you.  I got the dark olive from NAP.  I think it is a good color for fall/winter. Do you think I can wear them with my RO jacket (taupe distress) or the styles don't go together?  Now I hope I can put off those fringes and tassels as my age really does not allow the look back in the days.... LoL.
> 
> Tracking shows I will get them next Tuesday.


I think it would look great together the RO jacket and the Jacobs! How exciting they'll be arriving Tuesday. Maybe you can post mod pics of the RO jacket and the Jacobs to see how that looks?


----------



## Kaypa

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.


You look so cool and cute at the same time! Love every single item!


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> What do you guys think of the IM Madoc tunic???  I saw it in Nordstrom today and I liked it so much more IRL...  It is long enough to be a mini dress on me...   Would it be ridiculous to pay that much for a flannel shirt (even if it is super cute on)?
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...der&siteID=0RpXOIXA500-Bq47gxuiyYXneB8nk6zaIg



if you love it, why not....
i would pay if i think it'll go with many things in my closet...



tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.


Oh...they are so gorgeous. like a piece of art....i am getting so impatient....



Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138



kayin, another fab look.
one day on my way to work, i saw a girl wearing jenny, she looked so adorable. if i had the fund...i'd get them.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, can't be happier...
> 
> *Jacobs are on the way to mama.*  Now just hope size are true and at least allow 1/2 day of wearing.



congrats tonka!! can't wait for your mod pix of them. 



mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket.  Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight.  Nice for layering!  The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier.  My dog is very unimpressed!


love everything on you...just curious, have you tried belt the dress?? i am curious how that would look...



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



this length is perfect on you. the tee is so roomy...which i love.
you're right....i just got my rigi tee last wed...omg, i wanted to wear it with everything in my closet.....


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



so cute, kristi!  love the skirt...i can't pull them off in summer (too short for this stay-home mom!) but with tights in the winter, might be do-able!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry for the late reply. We have a family wedding this Saturday (over the long weekend) and it has been crazy busy.
> 
> The boots are amazing and I absolutely love them!
> 
> I will try to get modeling pictures next week. This is the best I can do for now. MO gave me a nice MO branded dust bag. It is super cute! Very nice quality.



catching up on the thread...congrats, tb!  these are goorrgggeeouss!!
if i thought i could walk more then a few steps in these, i'd trade in the jacobs for 'em!  can't wait to see mods!  enjoy the weekend!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Wanted to share a pic of me wearing the leather Jennys. I'm sorry to hear that some don't like the boots. They are one of my favs, as they practically go with almost everything I wear. I guess it also depends on the type of clothes you wear. I tend to dress super casual. Anyway, I hope a pic will help.
> 
> View attachment 1854138



so chic, kaypa!
one of these days i need to try on a pair of jennys...they'd fit my lifestyle seamlessly!


----------



## gymangel812

I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair of jennys or bobbys? I like the wedge in the sneaker it cause I'm short but I'm wondering if im sneakers are a dying trend. Are either shoes comfy? I'm a pretty casual dresser.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair of jennys or bobbys? I like the wedge in the sneaker it cause I'm short but I'm wondering if im sneakers are a dying trend. Are either shoes comfy? I'm a pretty casual dresser.



you don't like dickers??
i don't think sneakers are a dying trend....it's like a necessity in the wardrobe...what you heart wants?


----------



## Jayne1

gymangel812 said:


> I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair of jennys or bobbys? I like the wedge in the sneaker it cause I'm short but *I'm wondering if im sneakers are a dying trend.* Are either shoes comfy? I'm a pretty casual dresser.


I thought about that when I saw so many copies.  If everyone is wearing a sneaker with a hidden wedge... something new has to come along to make people want to be pay to be different.

But I could be wrong... wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## gymangel812

juneping said:


> you don't like dickers??
> i don't think sneakers are a dying trend....it's like a necessity in the wardrobe...what you heart wants?


yeah not a big dicker fan  i only meant IM sneakers, not sneakers in general.

i can only go from online pics of everything though because my nearest  store that carries IM shoes is nyc (which is 8 hours away).



Jayne1 said:


> I thought about that when I saw so many copies.  If everyone is wearing a sneaker with a hidden wedge... something new has to come along to make people want to be pay to be different.
> 
> But I could be wrong... wouldn't be the first time...


this is what i'm afraid of, i don't want them to look outdated or go on sale everywhere when the trend dies. $700 is alot for a pair of sneakers...


----------



## Niniloves

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



Beautiful outfit on a beautiful girl! I have that same exact color Travis tee...sooo comfy!


----------



## Niniloves

gymangel812 said:


> I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair of jennys or bobbys? I like the wedge in the sneaker it cause I'm short but I'm wondering if im sneakers are a dying trend. Are either shoes comfy? I'm a pretty casual dresser.



Sneakers in general won't ever die, and I don't think you have to worry about IM sneakers going out of style, especially not the Bobbys. I have the Bobby in taupe and Betty in black and they are SO versatile and go with almost everything. I think her designs are pretty classic, you'll definitely be able to wear her pieces years and years down the road! The copies/knock-offs are pretty obvious (you can tell they're wedges), but the Bobby is more subtle...a lot of people don't even know I'm wearing wedges most of the time!  And yes, they are WAY comfy. I'm not sure about the Jenny since I haven't tried, but I've read from a few ladies here that it runs a tad bit small? 

I think you'll be fine with whichever style you choose, since they are both pretty casual.


----------



## deango

This Current/Elliott "Infantry" jacket is pretty similar to the "Ulyse"





http://www.shopbop.com/infantry-jacket-current-elliott/vp/v=1/845524441945898.htm?folderID=2534374302104951&colorId=11689&extid=affprg-4441350


----------



## angelastoel

gymangel812 said:


> I'm finally going to get a pair of im shoes. Should I get a pair of jennys or bobbys? I like the wedge in the sneaker it cause I'm short but I'm wondering if im sneakers are a dying trend. Are either shoes comfy? I'm a pretty casual dresser.



the bobby's are probably the most comfy shoes in my closet (even more than my allstars. And the shape is so classic I don't think they may go out of style. The high tops might go out of style but the bobby's/betty's/bostons, I can't imagine!


----------



## angelastoel

and here another flana outfit, love to dress down my fancy jackets to wear them during the day.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I tried on the Jacob yesterday, but they didn't at all fit my foot properly. Way too loose around the heel. I kept sliding up and down when I walked in them, which I wan't accept for a that expensive boot. *Do you experience that too*?


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> so cute, kristi!  love the skirt...i can't pull them off in summer (too short for this stay-home mom!) but with tights in the winter, might be do-able!



Thank you! 
I bet you could pull of either look! Tights sounds like they'd be super cute under the skirt.




Niniloves said:


> Beautiful outfit on a beautiful girl! I have that same exact color Travis tee...sooo comfy!



Thank you so much sweetie! Isn't it just the best tee? Great minds think alike!


----------



## gymangel812

Niniloves said:


> Sneakers in general won't ever die, and I don't think you have to worry about IM sneakers going out of style, especially not the Bobbys. I have the Bobby in taupe and Betty in black and they are SO versatile and go with almost everything. I think her designs are pretty classic, you'll definitely be able to wear her pieces years and years down the road! The copies/knock-offs are pretty obvious (you can tell they're wedges), but the Bobby is more subtle...a lot of people don't even know I'm wearing wedges most of the time!  And yes, they are WAY comfy. I'm not sure about the Jenny since I haven't tried, but I've read from a few ladies here that it runs a tad bit small?
> 
> I think you'll be fine with whichever style you choose, since they are both pretty casual.


i just realized i got the bobby and boston confused, have you tried the boston?



angelastoel said:


> the bobby's are probably the most comfy shoes in my closet (even more than my allstars. And the shape is so classic I don't think they may go out of style. The high tops might go out of style but the bobby's/betty's/bostons, I can't imagine!


have you tried the bostons?



angelastoel said:


> and here another flana outfit, love to dress down my fancy jackets to wear them during the day.


love the outfit, especially the jacket!


----------



## angelastoel

gymangel812 said:


> i just realized i got the bobby and boston confused, have you tried the boston?
> 
> 
> have you tried the bostons?
> 
> 
> love the outfit, especially the jacket!



no, but they are the exact same shoes as the betty's and bobby's except for the snake print leather


----------



## gymangel812

angelastoel said:


> no, but they are the exact same shoes as the betty's and bobby's except for the snake print leather



Ahh ok thanks!

Got the Bostons from nap. Debated between those or the black bettys on la garconne but didn't want to deal with customs/returns from them. 

Still might get the jennys lol, not sure what color. Kind of afraid of suede during winter. But worried about color transfer on the leather ones, plus I think I like suede better.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> this length is perfect on you. the tee is so roomy...which i love.
> you're right....i just got my rigi tee last wed...omg, i wanted to wear it with everything in my closet.....



Thank you so much! What color did you get in the Rigi?


----------



## angelastoel

gymangel812 said:


> Ahh ok thanks!
> 
> Got the Bostons from nap. Debated between those or the black bettys on la garconne but didn't want to deal with customs/returns from them.
> 
> Still might get the jennys lol, not sure what color. Kind of afraid of suede during winter. But worried about color transfer on the leather ones, plus I think I like suede better.



you will probably love them (like anyone else I know who has these sneakers) and I think the Bostons are only for 1 season and they Betty's don't so in a later time (once you are addicted, you can always opt for the Betty's...)


----------



## Myrkur

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hey ladies, sorry it took me to post mod pics of this skirt. I've been distracted with school starting up again and whatnot!
> 
> This is the Dawson skirt... I'm wearing it relatively higher on my waist. But it can definitely be pulled down closer to my hips for more of a knee-length.



The whole outfit looks great on you!


----------



## Kaypa

angelastoel said:


> and here another flana outfit, love to dress down my fancy jackets to wear them during the day.


Angela, you look stunning as always! Really like how you combined the Flana with the boyfriend jeans and Pigalles! Just perfect!


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> and here another flana outfit, love to dress down my fancy jackets to wear them during the day.



very cute pairing with the bf jeans....



caroulemapoulen said:


> I tried on the Jacob yesterday, but they didn't at all fit my foot properly. Way too loose around the heel. I kept sliding up and down when I walked in them, which I wan't accept for a that expensive boot. *Do you experience that too*?



would love to know too...



kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you so much! What color did you get in the Rigi?



i got the white...it's the perfect white tee that i've been searching for a long long time...


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:


> I tried on the Jacob yesterday, but they didn't at all fit my foot properly. Way too loose around the heel. I kept sliding up and down when I walked in them, which I wan't accept for a that expensive boot. *Do you experience that too*?


 
I'm so sorry to hear that the Jacobs didn't fit properly. I didn't have that problem, but I always wear socks in my boots, if not I'll get blisters. Maybe sizing down of put an insole in them?


----------



## Kaypa

Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Kaypa said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that the Jacobs didn't fit properly. I didn't have that problem, but I always wear socks in my boots, if not I'll get blisters. Maybe sizing down of put an insole in them?



I was already wearing socks. Hmm. 

I tried on the 37, which is my normal size and the size I have all my beketts/bazils in. So I'm sure 36 would be too small. These were perfect around my toes but just not at all around the heel.


----------



## Kaypa

caroulemapoulen said:
			
		

> I was already wearing socks. Hmm.
> 
> I tried on the 37, which is my normal size and the size I have all my beketts/bazils in. So I'm sure 36 would be too small. These were perfect around my toes but just not at all around the heel.



My willows are a size 41 and all my other IM shoes are a size 40. Ordered Bazils in a 41 as well. So the Jacobs are 1/2 a size too large for you? Did you try a size 36? Also, did you get the Céline trio in burgundy?


----------



## Niniloves

gymangel812 said:


> i just realized i got the bobby and boston confused, have you tried the boston?



I haven't tried the bostons, but they're the same exact style as the bobby/betty, the only difference between them is plain suede or python print. I do have the Bazils with the python though, and the print is really subtle & gorgeous!


----------



## larastyle

angelastoel said:


> the bobby's are probably the most comfy shoes in my closet (even more than my allstars. And the shape is so classic I don't think they may go out of style. The high tops might go out of style but the bobby's/betty's/bostons, I can't imagine!



I agree, Obsessed with Bobbys.  I am thinking of getting the red ones,  have them in couple of other colors as well.


----------



## larastyle

deango said:


> This Current/Elliott "Infantry" jacket is pretty similar to the "Ulyse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/infantry-jacket-current-elliott/vp/v=1/845524441945898.htm?folderID=2534374302104951&colorId=11689&extid=affprg-4441350



I noticed that too. hmmm?!


----------



## raradarling

caroulemapoulen said:


> I tried on the Jacob yesterday, but they didn't at all fit my foot properly. Way too loose around the heel. I kept sliding up and down when I walked in them, which I wan't accept for a that expensive boot. *Do you experience that too*?





Kaypa said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that the Jacobs didn't fit properly. I didn't have that problem, but I always wear socks in my boots, if not I'll get blisters. Maybe sizing down of put an insole in them?





caroulemapoulen said:


> I was already wearing socks. Hmm.
> 
> I tried on the 37, which is my normal size and the size I have all my beketts/bazils in. So I'm sure 36 would be too small. These were perfect around my toes but just not at all around the heel.





Kaypa said:


> My willows are a size 41 and all my other IM shoes are a size 40. Ordered Bazils in a 41 as well. So the Jacobs are 1/2 a size too large for you? Did you try a size 36? Also, did you get the Céline trio in burgundy?



Hi Caroule!

My heels move a bit but I think I could do with a size down. But, like Kaypa, I like wearing thicker socks with my boots so my size was fine. I agree with what Kaypa said: a size down is worth a try and so is an insole or *thicker* socks! When I put on my thicker socks with the Jacobs all the heel movement stops and they fit perfectly. Try the 36 before you give up on them. Also, maybe that pair of 37s had been tried on by someone who stretched the heel? 

Trio news??


----------



## caroulemapoulen

raradarling said:


> Hi Caroule!
> 
> My heels move a bit but I think I could do with a size down. But, like Kaypa, I like wearing thicker socks with my boots so my size was fine. I agree with what Kaypa said: a size down is worth a try and so is an insole or *thicker* socks! When I put on my thicker socks with the Jacobs all the heel movement stops and they fit perfectly. Try the 36 before you give up on them. Also, maybe that pair of 37s had been tried on by someone who stretched the heel?
> 
> Trio news??



Yes! I picked it up Friday! It's gorgeous. I'll try to take pictures of it today! 

I'll try the 36, it I get by the store in the near future.


----------



## Niniloves

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



Beautiful as usual. They look fantastic on you, I love your entire outfit...the red pants really make it pop!


----------



## twiddledeb

I'd just bought the Issop skirt in black! Carolinesmode is such an enabler of Isabel Marant items, and as this skirt has been featured in 4 of her outfit posts, it was such a huge temptation for me when I spotted it in a local boutique here in Melbourne 
It's a great biker mini skirt. Being my first IM purchase since the brand incorporated the new sizing system, I have to say I am very glad there is now a 34 option available. It fits much better than most of the previous seasons' standard size 0 items (esp for the older seasons). 
The only drawback is that I have to be careful when I am sitting down, as this skirt is really short and rides up my thigh in that position.


----------



## Butterrfly

Hey ladies! My first post here as well...just wondering if there's anyone who owns the Rainbow or Rejane biker jackets with the detachable fur lining? It's my very first IM purchase off eBay and I'm just concerned about the quality, as the faux fur seems to be shedding! Has anyone had this experience? The jacket is also very heavy which is great. Just worried about the faux fur lining. It's from a reputable seller so I'm hoping it's not a fake! 

Incidentally, like twiddledeb above, I fell in love with the jacket when I saw it on Caroline!


----------



## Kaypa

Niniloves said:


> Beautiful as usual. They look fantastic on you, I love your entire outfit...the red pants really make it pop!


 
Thanks Niniloves for your kind words!


----------



## Kaypa

twiddledeb said:


> I'd just bought the Issop skirt in black! Carolinesmode is such an enabler of Isabel Marant items, and as this skirt has been featured in 4 of her outfit posts, it was such a huge temptation for me when I spotted it in a local boutique here in Melbourne
> It's a great biker mini skirt. Being my first IM purchase since the brand incorporated the new sizing system, I have to say I am very glad there is now a 34 option available. It fits much better than most of the previous seasons' standard size 0 items (esp for the older seasons).
> The only drawback is that I have to be careful when I am sitting down, as this skirt is really short and rides up my thigh in that position.


 
I know exactly what you mean! I've been eyeing the Issop skirt as well and have been searching high and low for a grey one. Caroline is killing me wearing it so often on het blog. So major congrats with this great purchase. I am planning to search for it when I'll be in Paris again end of this month otherwise, I might purchase the navy colored one online. My only drawback is also the length of this skirt. It might be out of my comfort zone... Not used to wearing such short skirts. Wore the Nuta skirt yesterday and was very self-conscience.

Would love to see some mod pics of your black Issop skirt!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



Love these! I just ordered the same pair in white from NAP, can't wait they arrive


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Hey ladies, I need some advice! Have any of you seen/bought the leather Dickers? Is the leather nice? Sometimes when I see pictures of them, the leather looks almost rubbery. I'm really interested in getting a pair for Fall though.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twiddledeb

Kaypa said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I've been eyeing the Issop skirt as well and have been searching high and low for a grey one. Caroline is killing me wearing it so often on het blog. So major congrats with this great purchase. I am planning to search for it when I'll be in Paris again end of this month otherwise, I might purchase the navy colored one online. My only drawback is also the length of this skirt. It might be out of my comfort zone... Not used to wearing such short skirts. Wore the Nuta skirt yesterday and was very self-conscience.
> 
> Would love to see some mod pics of your black Issop skirt!



To be specific, mine says "Ardoise" in the tag description. I went to look at the navy skirt on http://www.luisaviaroma.com/, and it appears to be the same shade as the one I bought (and I believe as featured on caroline's blog). I'm not sure if navy is accurately identified, it might be the lighting that makes it appear slightly different from the original charcoal/grey. I might be wrong though. Do let me know if you need help getting one, there were quite a few sizes in stock yesterday. 

Congrats on your nuta skirt (love the delicate pleatings) and being able to wear it beautifully (as I would imagine)! upon google-ing it, and I realise it's something I won't be able to pull off, the downside of having a ruler figure with little waist-hip definition. 

I think you would need to consider if you feel comfortable in such a short skirt, esp when sitting down in public areas, as it doesn't even reach down half the thigh! It is really flattering for the legs though..


----------



## kristi_sikorski

twiddledeb said:


> To be specific, mine says "Ardoise" in the tag description. I went to look at the navy skirt on http://www.luisaviaroma.com/, and it appears to be the same shade as the one I bought (and I believe as featured on caroline's blog). I'm not sure if navy is accurately identified, it might be the lighting that makes it appear slightly different from the original charcoal/grey. I might be wrong though. Do let me know if you need help getting one, there were quite a few sizes in stock yesterday.
> 
> Congrats on your nuta skirt (love the delicate pleatings) and being able to wear it beautifully (as I would imagine)! upon google-ing it, and I realise it's something I won't be able to pull off, the downside of having a ruler figure with little waist-hip definition.
> 
> I think you would need to consider if you feel comfortable in such a short skirt, esp when sitting down in public areas, as it doesn't even reach down half the thigh! It is really flattering for the legs though..



I was recently at the Isabel store in NYC, and I came home with the Issop skirt in what's called "Charbon" on the tag. At first, I thought Charbon and Ardoise were the same color but soon realized the Ardoise is more of a navy.


----------



## mamao

Butterrfly said:


> Hey ladies! My first post here as well...just wondering if there's anyone who owns the Rainbow or Rejane biker jackets with the detachable fur lining? It's my very first IM purchase off eBay and I'm just concerned about the quality, as the faux fur seems to be shedding! Has anyone had this experience? The jacket is also very heavy which is great. Just worried about the faux fur lining. It's from a reputable seller so I'm hoping it's not a fake!
> 
> Incidentally, like twiddledeb above, I fell in love with the jacket when I saw it on Caroline!



Hello!  I do not own this jacket but I did see the Rejane up close at a store and it was so beautiful in person.  If I didn't live in such a warm climate it would have been very hard not to buy it.  The detachable fur collar looks really good in person and I couldn't tell that it was "faux" fur.  I also think that the shedding is the nature of this type of fur.  If you zoom in to the close up pics on NAP you can see that the fur is shedding on the collar. If it will shed for NAP it will shed for you.  As long as that doesn't bother you I'd say go for it!  It is such a good looking piece.  Good luck!! 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170871


----------



## mercer

Hope I didn't miss anyone!  I've been out of town at a wedding!  Thanks for all the nice words about the Lars and Octavia (which sounds like the names of a couple from a romance novel!).



nycbagfiend said:


> mercer, i love this look!  that dress is suddenly on my radar--love the comfy but chic fit! would look really cute under a leather moto jacket too! (i'm thinking kady would fit the bill!  )



Thank you so much! I agree a moto jacket would be perfect!




tonkamama said:


> The dress and jacket are perfect match... Jennys look very nice on you.


Thanks so much!




juneping said:


> i
> 
> love everything on you...just curious, have you tried belt the dress?? i am curious how that would look...
> .



Yes!  IM has done this style before and the dress came with a thin leather belt.  A nice different styling option!



Jayne1 said:


> Love that last layered look!!



Thanks Jayne!



soholaleni said:


> Amazing outfit!  Is that a blue merle sheltie in the background?? I used to have a blue
> merle and now have two sable shelties, so that caught my eye!! Love them so much



Yay!  Another sheltie fan!  Yes, that's my blue!  He's a sweetie!  I used to have a sable.  They really are the best dogs.  Thanks so much for your kind words.



Niniloves said:


> Oh wow, you wear that dress so well! I didn't like it much on the model (looked kind of sloppy) but it looks so fresh and clean-cut on you. Very nice!


  thank you so much!  



Kaypa said:


> Ah, both items look beautiful on you! Congrats with these amazing new items!



Thanks sweetie!



jellybebe said:


> Love the second look! I saw the Octavia but didn't try it on because I was afraid I would be tempted. The Jenny's are super cute on you too.


Thanks so much!  It's awful, because now I want the khaki Octavia!  



jellylicious said:


> You pull off that dress really well in a boho chic way with the Jennys. The length of the dress falls nicely on you-I'm too short to pull it off without looking stumpy.  Love that Octavia too and cute doggie!


  thanks Jelly!


----------



## tonkamama

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



Love your pairing.  Bosons are so cool!


----------



## tonkamama

twiddledeb said:
			
		

> I'd just bought the Issop skirt in black! Carolinesmode is such an enabler of Isabel Marant items, and as this skirt has been featured in 4 of her outfit posts, it was such a huge temptation for me when I spotted it in a local boutique here in Melbourne
> It's a great biker mini skirt. Being my first IM purchase since the brand incorporated the new sizing system, I have to say I am very glad there is now a 34 option available. It fits much better than most of the previous seasons' standard size 0 items (esp for the older seasons).
> The only drawback is that I have to be careful when I am sitting down, as this skirt is really short and rides up my thigh in that position.



Congrats, may we ask to see some mod picture of you wearing the skirt?


----------



## missliss24x7

Hi everyone, I'm debating on getting the Dawson or the Dave skirt but i'm unsure what color i want.  The Dawson is the shorter version of the Dave pictured here.  Do you think the beige or the orange/brown combo is a better choice? they are very similar! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



looks amazing...can't wait for you styling the high top



kristi_sikorski said:


> I was recently at the Isabel store in NYC, and I came home with the Issop skirt in what's called "Charbon" on the tag. At first, I thought Charbon and Ardoise were the same color but soon realized the Ardoise is more of a navy.



pls post mod pix...
i realized IM skirts are always little too short...the length is like 14 inches??  very short....



missliss24x7 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm debating on getting the Dawson or the Dave skirt but i'm unsure what color i want.  The Dawson is the shorter version of the Dave pictured here.  Do you think the beige or the orange/brown combo is a better choice? they are very similar! Thanks for the advice!


just by looking at the color, i like the pink so pretty. but in terms of blending in with the rest of the wardrobe, may be the brown one?? i don't think it's that much diff...i'd get the shorter version....

----
just got the shipping notice...the blackson is on it's way to me...


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> looks amazing...can't wait for you styling the high top
> 
> 
> 
> pls post mod pix...
> i realized IM skirts are always little too short...the length is like 14 inches??  very short....
> 
> 
> just by looking at the color, i like the pink so pretty. but in terms of blending in with the rest of the wardrobe, may be the brown one?? i don't think it's that much diff...i'd get the shorter version....
> 
> ----
> just got the shipping notice...the blackson is on it's way to me...



Lucky girl! Can't wait to see the Blacksons on you!


----------



## sep

mercer said:


> Just got the Etoile Lars dress and Octavia jacket. Love the Lars as it is not: A. Short and B. Tight. Nice for layering! The Octavia is a lot like the Lexy but heavier. My dog is very unimpressed!


 
Love love love this look!!!!!


----------



## sep

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.


 
The bobby's look great on you!!!  I got my bazils 2 weeks ago and I'm completely in !


----------



## am2022

been a busy weekend as school starts tom!!!

Kristi: you look fab in your skirt !!! I agree with nyc i need tights for those super short ones!!! 

Mercer:  Looking oh so fabulous... everything is just so casual cool and pretty!!!

Kaypa:  Rocking the bostons dear!!!

June:  can't wait for your blacksons... and TB's mod pics as well!!!

THanks for the sweet comments lovely IM ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!

Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



Beautiful! I so regret not getting those shoes, they are perfection!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



so chic!
i haven't worn my gwens...ever!  ugh...that's why i need to stay away from the blacksons etc...as much as i love the look of heels i hardly ever wear them!  my gwens sit brand-spankin' new in their box--right next to the reas that i talked myself into (in my defense, they were %70 off!) that i also have yet to wear!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> ----
> just got the shipping notice...the blackson is on it's way to me...



congrats!  can't wait for the photos!


----------



## nycbagfiend

a bit off topic, but are any nyc dwellers heading to IM for their fashion night out party?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



perfect, kaypa!  i love the jacket as well...gives kady a run for her money!


----------



## mercer

missliss24x7 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm debating on getting the Dawson or the Dave skirt but i'm unsure what color i want.  The Dawson is the shorter version of the Dave pictured here.  Do you think the beige or the orange/brown combo is a better choice? they are very similar! Thanks for the advice!



I like them both!  Shop Misch  (they have a really nice blog where I found the picture- http://mischboutique.blogspot.com/) actually styled the Dave as a dress.  Cute when worn both ways.  If I had the legs, I'd go for the shorter Dawson. But I think the Dave is awesome, too!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



Thanks for the nice words Amacasa!  You look great!  What a perfect outfit for the last day of summer!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



love this pairing, very effortlessly chic. i wanted the white jeans but they're out of my size....


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Lucky girl! Can't wait to see the Blacksons on you!





amacasa said:


> been a busy weekend as school starts tom!!!
> 
> Kristi: you look fab in your skirt !!! I agree with nyc i need tights for those super short ones!!!
> 
> Mercer:  Looking oh so fabulous... everything is just so casual cool and pretty!!!
> 
> Kaypa:  Rocking the bostons dear!!!
> 
> June:  can't wait for your blacksons... and TB's mod pics as well!!!
> 
> THanks for the sweet comments lovely IM ladies!!!



i really hope they'll get here tomorrow. the heart skipped a little when i received the notifying email. silly me


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> a bit off topic, but are any nyc dwellers heading to IM for their fashion night out party?



thanks nyc!! i missed your post....
and i do want to go...do you know which night? do all the ladies in NYC wanna meet at the party? i've always wanted to go to this kind of party but don't want to go there solo...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks nyc!! i missed your post....
> and i do want to go...do you know which night? do all the ladies in NYC wanna meet at the party? i've always wanted to go to this kind of party but don't want to go there solo...



Lucky you NYC ladies..... I always go to NM now becoming boring for me as NM does not carry any IM... 

Oh congrats, can't wait to see how you styling the boots.


----------



## juneping

^^thanks tonka!!

just googled and the FNO is this Thursday 9/6...for IM it's at the soho store from 6-11....
is anyone going??






credit: http://secretrendezvousonline.blogspot.com/2012/09/fashions-night-out-at-isabel-marant.html


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


So effortless chic... Love~


----------



## Butterrfly

Great photos ladies! I am now officially an IM fan from all the beautiful items I'm seeing! This could get dangerous. Lol 



mamao said:


> Hello!  I do not own this jacket but I did see the Rejane up close at a store and it was so beautiful in person.  If I didn't live in such a warm climate it would have been very hard not to buy it.  The detachable fur collar looks really good in person and I couldn't tell that it was "faux" fur.  I also think that the shedding is the nature of this type of fur.  If you zoom in to the close up pics on NAP you can see that the fur is shedding on the collar. If it will shed for NAP it will shed for you.  As long as that doesn't bother you I'd say go for it!  It is such a good looking piece.  Good luck!!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/170871



Oh yeah, you're right. I've seen the photos on NAP before but never noticed the shedding. I wish I was as observant. Thanks so much, mamao! 

Also, do you remember at all whether the Rejane's outer layer was softer denim? I got the Rainbow and they look almost identical other than the pockets, and found the denim on this one a bit stiff.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> ^^thanks tonka!!
> 
> just googled and the FNO is this Thursday 9/6...for IM it's at the soho store from 6-11....
> is anyone going??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: http://secretrendezvousonline.blogspot.com/2012/09/fashions-night-out-at-isabel-marant.html



yep--that''s the one!  i got an email from my SA w/the same flyer.  contemplating dropping by--i went last year and it wasn't actually all that exciting--music and cocktails but no freebies/extras! but it might be nice to bump into fellow IM fans!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> yep--that''s the one! i got an email from my SA w/the same flyer. contemplating dropping by--i went last year and it wasn't actually all that exciting--music and cocktails but no freebies/extras! but it might be nice to bump into fellow IM fans!


 
is it invitation only? can i just drop by?? r u going??


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Lucky you NYC ladies..... I always go to NM now becoming boring for me as NM does not carry any IM...
> 
> Oh congrats, can't wait to see how you styling the boots.


 
may be you can go to Barneys??


----------



## mnpurselover

Question: how come some jenny boots are more expensive on LaGarconne than others?  For example, the gris are 565, but the taupe are 580?  is that just because the color is more popular?  

I bought the gris, they were too small...I thought gris seemed neutral?  No?  yes?  Is Taupe more neutral?


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:


> Question: how come some jenny boots are more expensive on LaGarconne than others? For example, the gris are 565, but the taupe are 580? is that just because the color is more popular?
> 
> I bought the gris, they were too small...I thought gris seemed neutral? No? yes? Is Taupe more neutral?


 
lagarconne always has it more expensive...dont know why. that's why when everywhere is sold out, i can always find them at their website. their return policy is also very strict.
that's why ppl always shop at NAP, barneys...

gris means gray, taupe is taupe (neutral brownish??)....don't worry about the name....use the stock photo to see which color you prefer. even they got the same name but the color can be a little different from diff seasons.


----------



## mnpurselover

juneping said:


> lagarconne always has it more expensive...dont know why. that's why when everywhere is sold out, i can always find them at their website. their return policy is also very strict.
> that's why ppl always shop at NAP, barneys...
> 
> gris means gray, taupe is taupe (neutral brownish??)....don't worry about the name....use the stock photo to see which color you prefer. even they got the same name but the color can be a little different from diff seasons.



thanks!!  Do you personally think one color is more difficult to go with things than the other?


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:


> thanks!! Do you personally think one color is more difficult to go with things than the other?


 
i got the gris....and i love the color. it's hard to photograph the color...from my photos, they look kind of flat and brown. IRL, they have this green undertone but brownish...i thought gris is great for both cold and warm days. what i really want was few season's back, there's a color is more ture gray with some brown undertone to it. i saw miranda kerr wore them few times. 
personally i don't really think different shades of brown make that much of diff....gris is very neutral to me...i find them to be very easy to blend into my wardrobe. i do think kahki/camel are more summer color...but that's just more of a personal perference.

another thing i've noticed....IM pieces go so seamless together. i think Ms. Marant thought of that or stick to certain color palatte in her design process. the bilbao skirt is almost the same color as my dana boots....and when you mix and match IM pieces...they are so harmonized.


----------



## mnpurselover

juneping said:


> i got the gris....and i love the color. it's hard to photograph the color...from my photos, they look kind of flat and brown. IRL, they have this green undertone but brownish...i thought gris is great for both cold and warm days. what i really want was few season's back, there's a color is more ture gray with some brown undertone to it. i saw miranda kerr wore them few times.
> personally i don't really think different shades of brown make that much of diff....gris is very neutral to me...i find them to be very easy to blend into my wardrobe. i do think kahki/camel are more summer color...but that's just more of a personal perference.
> 
> another thing i've noticed....IM pieces go so seamless together. i think Ms. Marant thought of that or stick to certain color palatte in her design process. the bilbao skirt is almost the same color as my dana boots....and when you mix and match IM pieces...they are so harmonized.



Your gris is in the dickers right?  I think I remember the posts of when you go them.  so pretty.

So do you buy her clothes as well?  I have never tried them!  I think I should -- i struggle with putting things together/styling so if her things mix/match well, that would help somebody like me.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> is it invitation only? can i just drop by?? r u going??



i don't think so...last yr i didn't get an invite but just walked in!  i think everyone is welcome!

i might try and go--i'll actually be down the block around 6pm but w/my daughter so it would be a very brief drop in...not sure what the reception for a 4 yr old would be?!  
otherwise might swing by later on, like 9ish, sans kids!


----------



## juneping

mnpurselover said:


> Your gris is in the dickers right? I think I remember the posts of when you go them. so pretty.
> 
> So do you buy her clothes as well? I have never tried them! I think I should -- i struggle with putting things together/styling so if her things mix/match well, that would help somebody like me.


 
yes...it's the gris in dickers i got.

i only bought some clothes...it's getting so expensive so i only buy very few and wait for the sales. her jackets are really great cut and with some playful elements...
and she's very focus on legs...so her jeans, shoes design are the best IMHO. some of her skirts are quite short in general...but the patterns are very great. 
a lot of ladies are going to tell you...her pieces are very wearable for everyday instead of runway only compare to other designers.


----------



## green.bee

mnpurselover said:


> Question: how come some jenny boots are more expensive on LaGarconne than others?  For example, the gris are 565, but the taupe are 580?  is that just because the color is more popular?
> 
> I bought the gris, they were too small...I thought gris seemed neutral?  No?  yes?  Is Taupe more neutral?



I think the 580$ Jennys are left overs from last season. (at least this is what I paid for them back then).


----------



## mnpurselover

green.bee said:


> I think the 580$ Jennys are left overs from last season. (at least this is what I paid for them back then).



ahhhhh cuz i wondered why two pairs of jennys would be $15 apart on the same site!  I thought maybe the other colors were more popular?  wasn't sure...thanks!!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> lol...and you blog name is chocolate candies and cookies..
> i find cutting out alcohol makes a diff too. i still drink but not everyday anymore. the sad thing is i love potato chips/fries...after buying the too small bilbao skirt i started to watch what i eat...i hate dieting esp make it into a life style. i miss my younger days....




I know!!  I should change it to  fruit salad and wheatgerm dot com!


----------



## birkingal

raradarling said:


> I did the candida/Wild Rose cleanse a few months ago. It's aim is to lower the levels of yeast in your body. The way we tend to eat (alcohol, refined sugars, white flours, fermented goods, etc.) can elevate the yeast in our systems to great heights. This, in turn, causes inflammation of our organs, groggy/tired feelings, difficulty concentrating, poor memory, weight gain, etc. My friends all swear by the candida cleanse - they do it twice a year. I tried it for the first time (diet only - I didn't take the supplements) and it was a amazing! My "mind fog" cleared right up, my energy levels boomed, and I lost all sorts of water weight. For example, I had noticed my face and upper legs had gotten "puffy" over the years - within 2 days of eliminating these things from my diet my legs shrunk back to normal!!!! Other people even randomly commented that I looked healthier. Anyway, just sayin it's a good thing to re-examine our diets once in a while!



Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out now.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> yep--that''s the one!  i got an email from my SA w/the same flyer.  contemplating dropping by--i went last year and it wasn't actually all that exciting--music and cocktails but no freebies/extras! but it might be nice to bump into fellow IM fans!



I also got the email from my SA at the store. I've never gone before, but she lead me to think that it won't be anything too out of the ordinary. Like you said, champagne, music, etc. I have class that night, but I'm thinking of stopping by after I get out!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> may be you can go to Barneys??



I was thinking about going to Barneys in the city, but the event normally starts from late afternoon til evening during the weekday and the traffic is going to be terrible.... I think I will drop by during the weekend.... Please share with us how it goes with IM fashion night out....


----------



## mamao

Butterrfly said:


> Great photos ladies! I am now officially an IM fan from all the beautiful items I'm seeing! This could get dangerous. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you're right. I've seen the photos on NAP before but never noticed the shedding. I wish I was as observant. Thanks so much, mamao!
> 
> Also, do you remember at all whether the Rejane's outer layer was softer denim? I got the Rainbow and they look almost identical other than the pockets, and found the denim on this one a bit stiff.



No problem!  I honestly don't remember as I was obsessed with the shearling lining. I think it wasn't super soft but I can't say if it was more stiff then the blue denim version or not as I've never touched that one.  Sorry!


----------



## mamao

Any ladies in the Los Angeles area?  BIG news.  IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!

http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html

Woo!!


----------



## am2022

wow!!!  please do take spy pics and mod pics !!! any pics!!! 



mamao said:


> Any ladies in the Los Angeles area? BIG news. IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!
> 
> http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html
> 
> Woo!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.

I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.

ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll check it out now.



interesting...i'm going to check that out too.  i've done 3 day juice cleanses (organic avenue, cool cleanse and blueprint--not sure if those are just ny companies or nationwide/international) and i definitely feel/see the difference by then end of it.  unfortunately i tend to revert to old habits when i'm not cleansing tho!  i'm pretty health conscious just bad w/portion control!


----------



## mnpurselover

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.



  Loving these!  You look great!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.



love, love, love!  darn-might have to add these to my want list!
are they comfortable?


----------



## nycbagfiend

mamao said:


> Any ladies in the Los Angeles area?  BIG news.  IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!
> 
> http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html
> 
> Woo!!



that is awesome!  i think they had that last year too?  
can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## mnpurselover

mamao said:


> Any ladies in the Los Angeles area?  BIG news.  IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!
> 
> http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html
> 
> Woo!!



Dang, I don't live there.  What is it exactly?  What am I missing out on???  dying for spy shots!


----------



## tb-purselover

mnpurselover said:


> Loving these!  You look great!



Thank you! I had fun doing them. I can see lots of option with these boots. They are very versatile and add a bit of whimsy edginess to any outfit. The shape and silouette of these boots are so edgy and sexy. You can dress them up and go "glam" or dress them down to a casual look.



nycbagfiend said:


> love, love, love!  darn-might have to add these to my want list!
> are they comfortable?



Thank you! I find them comfy for about 4 hours. In all heels I do put a cushion insole. But these boots are very room in the toes  =  comfy!


----------



## am2022

woo hoo TB!!! love all the different looks!!! 
whats the comfort level on the blacksons?
2 -3 hours walking with the kids on different terrain?
or more 1 - 2 hours just date night with DH?



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


 
Fabulous!  Those boots are really versatile!  You look amazing! Total traffic stopper!


----------



## tb-purselover

mamao said:


> Any ladies in the Los Angeles area?  BIG news.  IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!
> 
> http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html
> 
> Woo!!



Oh I do remember this from last year. I do wish I lived in LA so I could take advantage of this. What awesome deals! Please do take spy pics and give us the news. I'm sure it will be a bit crazy, so wear comfy shoes!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> woo hoo TB!!! love all the different looks!!!
> whats the comfort level on the blacksons?
> 2 -3 hours walking with the kids on different terrain?
> or more 1 - 2 hours just date night with DH?


Hi Ama!

I can wear these for about 3-4 hours (sitting inbetween as you know how days are < never standing all the time). They are really comfy because the toes are very roomy.



mercer said:


> Fabulous! Those boots are really versatile! You look amazing! Total traffic stopper!



Thanks *mercer*! You are such a sweetie . Yes, very versatile!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


 
thanks *TB*...you're the best...sharing how versatile those boots are...
they are so awesome and you look great in them...i particular enjoy the last outfit...just so chic. i love the shaft height...it's more like mony when folded...
if you got more pairing....pls share more....


----------



## Tee

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


 
Super chic! Love it! 



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


 
You look awesome in all these looks tb! Very inspiring! Those Blacksons work so well with everything you're wearing!


----------



## raradarling

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


Love this look! So chic, and can I mention again you are so beautiful!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> just got the shipping notice...the blackson is on it's way to me...



Ooo, so this week!!! Yay! I cannot wait to see these on you. I'm doing the happy dance because you are totally going to rock these babies.


----------



## tb-purselover

kristi_sikorski said:


> I was recently at the Isabel store in NYC, and I came home with the Issop skirt in what's called "Charbon" on the tag. At first, I thought Charbon and Ardoise were the same color but soon realized the Ardoise is more of a navy.


Very cute skirt! Mod pics pretty please?! Caroline in carolinesmode has been wearing this so often I am starting to think about these, ugh. But I must.be.strong and not break my ban. 

The Blacksons are a pre-order before I went on my ban, so they don't count .


----------



## tb-purselover

Kaypa said:


> Finally, my pre-ordered Bostons have arrived. Hopefully the Bazils will arrive soon as well... Also wearing the Noua shirt here.



Very nice look, I love them with the crimson jeans. I really love my IM sneakers too, so comfy and stylish.


----------



## tb-purselover

girls! I will definitely post more mod pics of the blacksons as they come up. Yes, I'm glad I got the Blacksons instead of the Milwaukee's. I think the Milwaukee's would not look as nice on me. Even DH gave them a thumbs up .



juneping said:


> thanks *TB*...you're the best...sharing how versatile those boots are...
> they are so awesome and you look great in them...i particular enjoy the last outfit...just so chic. i love the shaft height...it's more like mony when folded...
> if you got more pairing....pls share more....





Tee said:


> You look awesome in all these looks tb! Very inspiring! Those Blacksons work so well with everything you're wearing!





raradarling said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## mamao

tb-purselover said:


> Oh I do remember this from last year. I do wish I lived in LA so I could take advantage of this. What awesome deals! Please do take spy pics and give us the news. I'm sure it will be a bit crazy, so wear comfy shoes!!!



I have a whole outfit planned for quickly trying on pieces!



amacasa said:


> wow!!!  please do take spy pics and mod pics !!! any pics!!!



Will do.  I will have a full report for those who cannot make it.



nycbagfiend said:


> that is awesome!  i think they had that last year too?
> can't wait to hear about it!



They've have it twice a year since I first heard about it. First time I went was awesome (Fall 2011).  Spring 2012 wasn't that great and I didn't get anything.  But that's also because I just had a baby and nothing fit me well.  



mnpurselover said:


> Dang, I don't live there.  What is it exactly?  What am I missing out on???  dying for spy shots!



I will take pics and post for sure!  It's about 50- 70% off last season and past season items.  For example, jeans are $99 on the first day and by end of the second day they are marked down to $50.  What items end up for sale are anyone's guess.  There were no sneakers in the last sale


----------



## Kaypa

twiddledeb said:
			
		

> To be specific, mine says "Ardoise" in the tag description. I went to look at the navy skirt on http://www.luisaviaroma.com/, and it appears to be the same shade as the one I bought (and I believe as featured on caroline's blog). I'm not sure if navy is accurately identified, it might be the lighting that makes it appear slightly different from the original charcoal/grey. I might be wrong though. Do let me know if you need help getting one, there were quite a few sizes in stock yesterday.
> 
> Congrats on your nuta skirt (love the delicate pleatings) and being able to wear it beautifully (as I would imagine)! upon google-ing it, and I realise it's something I won't be able to pull off, the downside of having a ruler figure with little waist-hip definition.
> 
> I think you would need to consider if you feel comfortable in such a short skirt, esp when sitting down in public areas, as it doesn't even reach down half the thigh! It is really flattering for the legs though..



Thanks so much for the extra info! That's so kind of you, also for offering your help.  
I'll be in Athens for work in two weeks time and hope that I can find one there. For some reasons the stores here haven't stocked up on this skirt in neutral colors. I've seen red, yellow and off-white, no navy, charcoal or black... Weird!


----------



## soholaleni

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).



Love the looks!! You look great in everything 



amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



You look fabulous!!! And you just reminded me of the Celine trio on my wish list..trying to say no but its soo hard!


----------



## Kaypa

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> I was recently at the Isabel store in NYC, and I came home with the Issop skirt in what's called "Charbon" on the tag. At first, I thought Charbon and Ardoise were the same color but soon realized the Ardoise is more of a navy.



That's the one I'm searching for! Congrats! Mod pic please!


----------



## Kaypa

Thanks everyone for your kind words! Congrats to everyone who also ordered some IM sneakers! 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Love these! I just ordered the same pair in white from NAP, can't wait they arrive





tonkamama said:


> Love your pairing.  Bosons are so cool!





juneping said:


> looks amazing...can't wait for you styling the high top
> 
> 
> 
> pls post mod pix...
> i realized IM skirts are always little too short...the length is like 14 inches??  very short....
> 
> 
> just by looking at the color, i like the pink so pretty. but in terms of blending in with the rest of the wardrobe, may be the brown one?? i don't think it's that much diff...i'd get the shorter version....
> 
> ----
> just got the shipping notice...the blackson is on it's way to me...





sep said:


> The bobby's look great on you!!!  I got my bazils 2 weeks ago and I'm completely in !





amacasa said:


> been a busy weekend as school starts tom!!!
> 
> Kristi: you look fab in your skirt !!! I agree with nyc i need tights for those super short ones!!!
> 
> Mercer:  Looking oh so fabulous... everything is just so casual cool and pretty!!!
> 
> Kaypa:  Rocking the bostons dear!!!
> 
> June:  can't wait for your blacksons... and TB's mod pics as well!!!
> 
> THanks for the sweet comments lovely IM ladies!!!





nycbagfiend said:


> perfect, kaypa!  i love the jacket as well...gives kady a run for her money!





tb-purselover said:


> Very nice look, I love them with the crimson jeans. I really love my IM sneakers too, so comfy and stylish.


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


You look hottt!!! The Gwens look so great on you and love how you styled it! And your Céline is just perfection!


----------



## Kaypa

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


The Blacksons look so good on you and love how it goes with so many different looks! Thanks so much for sharing all these mod pics! IM truly is made for you!


----------



## mamao

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.



LUV these looks!  I didn't think the Blacksons would be so versatile but I love every look you created.  Especially with my HG IM dress.  The purple one!  You look so great in it!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).



Girl, you set the Blacksons on fire!!!   Verra sexy yet so versatile that they can also blend into a more conservative outfit too. How comfortable are they?


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!



I ADORE this outfit and I would kill for your figure! Your Trio is the perfect complement.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


wowee!! You look absolutely hot and I think this outfit is perfection on you...Your celine trio is tdf too


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


I am way back once again. You are going to do so much enabling with these boots...I love all looks, but my best are the blacksons with pants...and that jacket, me likey


----------



## am2022

I did not want to clog up this thread... so   " thank you IM ladies " for the sweet comments...

Really sweet of y'all!!!


----------



## Jayne1

mamao said:


> Any ladies in the Los Angeles area?  BIG news.  IM and Jerome Dryfuss Warehouse Sale!
> 
> http://www.warehouseweekends.com/20...e-dreyfuss-warehouse-sale-september-2012.html
> 
> Woo!!


I bet we see lots from that sale ending up on eBay.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I bet we see lots from that sale ending up on eBay.



grrrr....unfortunately, i think you're right!


----------



## nycbagfiend

semi-IM related question!
i'm in the market for a new handbag this season...after a few yrs of leaning towards oversized totes (i'm generally carrying around snacks, juice boxes, leapsters, ipads etc!) i think i'm ready  to streamline to something more elegant and smaller!  i've got my eye on a celine box or cabas tote (if i'm suddenly not ready to downsize!) but wondering what everyone else likes to carry that compliments a mostly IM wardrobe?!  is the celine box too classic of a look w/a more bohemian wardrobe?  any favorite bag recommendations?!
thanks, ladies!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Mod pics per your request, ladies!


----------



## juneping

^^very HOT!!


----------



## am2022

love love this on you kristi!!! Enjoy your skirt !!! It fits you to a T !!!


kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


----------



## am2022

Inspiration pic:  Rosie in Isabel marant kady!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!



you totally rock this skirt!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


Totally amazing outfits !!  Blacksons are so pretty, unique and so versatile!!  Thanks* tb* for showing us how you styling the boots now I can totally see myself wearing the boots !!  Blackson heels are little bit high for my lifestyle so I am going to wait for Berrys!!


----------



## tonkamama

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


Wow...  lovely skirt and you got the legs to show off....  congrats.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> semi-IM related question!
> i'm in the market for a new handbag this season...after a few yrs of leaning towards oversized totes (i'm generally carrying around snacks, juice boxes, leapsters, ipads etc!) i think i'm ready  to streamline to something more elegant and smaller!  i've got my eye on a celine box or cabas tote (if i'm suddenly not ready to downsize!) but wondering what everyone else likes to carry that compliments a mostly IM wardrobe?!  is the celine box too classic of a look w/a more bohemian wardrobe?  any favorite bag recommendations?!
> thanks, ladies!



I'd say a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic! Not that I have one (I dream!) but I think they have the edge needed to compliment IM clothes. And yet, they are a classic, streamlined design that won't steal the show!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> semi-IM related question!
> i'm in the market for a new handbag this season...after a few yrs of leaning towards oversized totes (i'm generally carrying around snacks, juice boxes, leapsters, ipads etc!) i think i'm ready  to streamline to something more elegant and smaller!  i've got my eye on a celine box or cabas tote (if i'm suddenly not ready to downsize!) but wondering what everyone else likes to carry that compliments a mostly IM wardrobe?!  is the celine box too classic of a look w/a more bohemian wardrobe?  any favorite bag recommendations?!
> thanks, ladies!


My vote goes to cabas tote.  Please let us know what is your final decision....

I recently recv' a Mini shoulder luggage as a bday gift..  I choose the style to go with my Isabel Marnat jackets cus it can carry by the shoulder but it is a bigger bag.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> ^^very HOT!!


June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??

Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?

I do love the style and they make me look taller


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??
> 
> Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?
> 
> I do love the style and they make me look taller



no..not yet. hopefully tomorrow...so i can wear them to the FNO...
i wonder where else sell blacksons?? seems very limited. the only place i know is IM store..may be you want to get them first before they sold out?? tb referred me to a site which had really really good deal....i got the last pair which was in my size just like mony...thank god.
re your jacobs...i think it's normal. the mony i got were pretty big as well. i had to use thick insole or else i could not wear them at all. too roomy. i didn't try the 36..but i suspect they'd be too short for my feet. 
i suspect i'll need the insoles for the blacksons as well...

*oh, can you post some mod pix of the jacobs???*


----------



## jellylicious

So much to catch up. Love it!



amacasa said:


> Haven't used the gwens for a full year and since summer ends officially today , brought them out before the rain starts again!!!
> 
> Marant gwens, Marant yankee belt, celine bag and sunnies !!!


Adore the gwens-you look beautiful as usual. 



tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


Agree with all the ladies here-the boots are made for you-gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! Love the way you styled every outfit-and looks like you had fun doing it too. My fave is the Jordan, dilip pairing!  Enjoy them!



kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


Second that-hot stuff!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> I'd say a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic! Not that I have one (I dream!) but I think they have the edge needed to compliment IM clothes. And yet, they are a classic, streamlined design that won't steal the show!





tonkamama said:


> My vote goes to cabas tote.  Please let us know what is your final decision....
> 
> I recently recv' a Mini shoulder luggage as a bday gift..  I choose the style to go with my Isabel Marnat jackets cus it can carry by the shoulder but it is a bigger bag.



thanks ladies!
rara--the ps 11 has been on my radar too!  it's got a similar feel to the celine box but a little edgier (and a lot cheaper!)...might be better for everyday too...hmmm 
tonka--i tried on a mini luggage--love it too (esp the shoulder strap--essential for me!) but i think i need a bit more room...the celine cabas is def a forerunner--roomy and lightweight which is nice..as much as i love hardware sometimes it makes a bag so heavy (ie alexander wang bags! like the look of rocco and diego but they weigh a ton before i even add my wallet etc!)


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks ladies!
> rara--the ps 11 has been on my radar too!  it's got a similar feel to the celine box but a little edgier (and a lot cheaper!)...might be better for everyday too...hmmm
> tonka--i tried on a mini luggage--love it too (esp the shoulder strap--essential for me!) but i think i need a bit more room...the celine cabas is def a forerunner--roomy and lightweight which is nice..as much as i love hardware sometimes it makes a bag so heavy (ie alexander wang bags! like the look of rocco and diego but they weigh a ton before i even add my wallet etc!)



i vote the celine cabas...the zippers at the side is just so cool.
this is miranda kerr carrying it...she totally rocked it





source: http://helenhou.com/tag/prada-sunglasses/


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??
> 
> Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?
> 
> I do love the style and they make me look taller


Do you love them??? Yea-try the insoles-that should do the trick. Can't wait to see more mod pixs of yours and Juneping's Blacksons.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??
> 
> Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?
> 
> I do love the style and they make me look taller



i think the jacobs are about a 1/2 size roomy on me too, but i don't mind it--i like putting gel insoles and thick socks for extra comfort so the extra space is necessary!
i've got 10 more days before i need to return the jacobs--leaning towards keeping them...i've only walked around my apt in them but they seem pretty comfortable and i'm suddenly loving the fringes!
i wish i could wear the blacksons but i know the slender heel won't work for me...hoping the berrys will satisfy my new blackson craving!!


----------



## mercer

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


  Amazing Kristi!  Your legs are so fabulous!  Such a cute outfit!


----------



## larastyle

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


Beautiful ! LOVE!  what color is your dickers?  thx.


----------



## am2022

Love both ps1 and ps11!!! But haven't had the chance to snag one!!!

Love Celine as well !! 
 I have a red box that I haven't used !
I have same bag as Miranda Kerr - gusset cabas in vertical and that has a sturdier leather than regular cabas!
Love the horizontal gusset cabas as well.!!
Good luck on your choice!



raradarling said:


> I'd say a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic! Not that I have one (I dream!) but I think they have the edge needed to compliment IM clothes. And yet, they are a classic, streamlined design that won't steal the show!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks for the visuals, june...the cabas is seeming like a frontrunner--chic but functional!

ama, any reason for not using your box much?  i do love the look of the box but i'm guessing the cabas would be better for daily use...




juneping said:


> i vote the celine cabas...the zippers at the side is just so cool.
> this is miranda kerr carrying it...she totally rocked it
> helenhou.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/The-Art-of-Accessorizing-HelenHou.com-Miranda-Kerr-and-her-Celine-Cabas-Tote-it-goes-well-with-dark-colored-outfits.jpg
> source: http://helenhou.com/tag/prada-sunglasses/





amacasa said:


> Love both ps1 and ps11!!! But haven't had the chance to snag one!!!
> 
> Love Celine as well !!
> I have a red box that I haven't used !
> I have same bag as Miranda Kerr - gusset cabas in vertical and that has a sturdier leather than regular cabas!
> Love the horizontal gusset cabas as well.!!
> Good luck on your choice!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> ^^very HOT!!





amacasa said:


> love love this on you kristi!!! Enjoy your skirt !!! It fits you to a T !!!





nycbagfiend said:


> you totally rock this skirt!





tonkamama said:


> Wow...  lovely skirt and you got the legs to show off....  congrats.





jellylicious said:


> Second that-hot stuff!





mercer said:


> Amazing Kristi!  Your legs are so fabulous!  Such a cute outfit!





larastyle said:


> Beautiful ! LOVE!  what color is your dickers?  thx.



You ladies are SO sweet! Thanks for all the kind words! :kiss:
By the way -- the skirt is definitely on the short side and has a tight fit. I'm wearing a size 34.
Larastyle -- Those are Fall 2011 Dickers, in "Taupe". I consider them a toned-down version of the Kaki color from Spring 2012. They don't have as much of a green undertone IRL, and more of a neutral light beige.


----------



## am2022

Hi again !! 
I'm reserving some bags for dressier occasion / business meetings and usually use / abuse my basher bags that I constantly rotate! 
Can't wait for your cabas !
Also the new phantom cabas is pretty too but so pricey !
I Have both aloha rags and department feminins email
Link on current stock and incoming fall stock .. If u want I can send them
Thru our private email
Thread? Also you can visit Kirna Zabete and hirsch boutiques there in NYC as well!
I'm also on the lookout for army green cabas right now !!! 
We're hopeless aren't we??? 



nycbagfiend said:


> thanks for the visuals, june...the cabas is seeming like a frontrunner--chic but functional!
> 
> ama, any reason for not using your box much?  i do love the look of the box but i'm guessing the cabas would be better for daily use...


----------



## dbaby

amacasa said:
			
		

> Hi again !!
> I'm reserving some bags for dressier occasion / business meetings and usually use / abuse my basher bags that I constantly rotate!
> Can't wait for your cabas !
> Also the new phantom cabas is pretty too but so pricey !
> I Have both aloha rags and department feminins email
> Link on current stock and incoming fall stock .. If u want I can send them
> Thru our private email
> Thread? Also you can visit Kirna Zabete and hirsch boutiques there in NYC as well!
> I'm also on the lookout for army green cabas right now !!!
> We're hopeless aren't we???



Yes we all love the same things don't we? PS, Celine and IM are also my favorites.


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> semi-IM related question!
> i'm in the market for a new handbag this season...after a few yrs of leaning towards oversized totes (i'm generally carrying around snacks, juice boxes, leapsters, ipads etc!) i think i'm ready  to streamline to something more elegant and smaller!  i've got my eye on a celine box or cabas tote (if i'm suddenly not ready to downsize!) but wondering what everyone else likes to carry that compliments a mostly IM wardrobe?!  is the celine box too classic of a look w/a more bohemian wardrobe?  any favorite bag recommendations?!
> thanks, ladies!


Not an answer to your question, but why isn't Jerome Dreyfuss more popular with IM fanatics?  Even IM makes IM leather bags, yet people don't wear them either.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i vote the celine cabas...the zippers at the side is just so cool.
> this is miranda kerr carrying it...she totally rocked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://helenhou.com/tag/prada-sunglasses/


I adore that bag, it's so me... but those handles make it hard to carry, so I knew it wouldn't be perfect (for me.)


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Hi again !!
> I'm reserving some bags for dressier occasion / business meetings and usually use / abuse my basher bags that I constantly rotate!
> Can't wait for your cabas !
> Also the new phantom cabas is pretty too but so pricey !
> I Have both aloha rags and department feminins email
> Link on current stock and incoming fall stock .. If u want I can send them
> Thru our private email
> Thread? Also you can visit Kirna Zabete and hirsch boutiques there in NYC as well!
> I'm also on the lookout for army green cabas right now !!!
> We're hopeless aren't we???



thanks, ama!
are prices better on aloha rags/department feminins (i've only recently heard of department feminins actually!)?  i was thinking of just going to barneys or bergdorf but i would love if there's a better deal/selection elsewhere!
thanks for the offer...would greatly appreciate if you can PM or email on the google-group!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> no..not yet. hopefully tomorrow...so i can wear them to the FNO...
> i wonder where else sell blacksons?? seems very limited. the only place i know is IM store..may be you want to get them first before they sold out?? tb referred me to a site which had really really good deal....i got the last pair which was in my size just like mony...thank god.
> re your jacobs...i think it's normal. the mony i got were pretty big as well. i had to use thick insole or else i could not wear them at all. too roomy. i didn't try the 36..but i suspect they'd be too short for my feet.
> i suspect i'll need the insoles for the blacksons as well...
> 
> *oh, can you post some mod pix of the jacobs???*



Yes I will.  I will post some of those "in my closet" shots shortly.  



jellylicious said:


> Do you love them??? Yea-try the insoles-that should do the trick. Can't wait to see more mod pixs of yours and Juneping's Blacksons.



Yes I love the style and 4 inch wedge heels make my legs appear longer ...LOL  But the same time concerns that I end up not wearing as much as I want to.  I am edger to get a pair of Berrys so I can compare...  



nycbagfiend said:


> i think the jacobs are about a 1/2 size roomy on me too, but i don't mind it--i like putting gel insoles and thick socks for extra comfort so the extra space is necessary!
> i've got 10 more days before i need to return the jacobs--leaning towards keeping them...i've only walked around my apt in them but they seem pretty comfortable and i'm suddenly loving the fringes!
> i wish i could wear the blacksons but i know the slender heel won't work for me...hoping the berrys will satisfy my new blackson craving!!



The problem with Jacobs is that I have small heels so like *rara*, I felt my feet are slipping off the heels...  I will try insoles or something and see if make any difference.


----------



## tb-purselover

ladies! I had fun and it was great to see how these boots can go with so many different looks. 



soholaleni said:


> Love the looks!! You look great in everything





Kaypa said:


> The Blacksons look so good on you and love how it goes with so many different looks! Thanks so much for sharing all these mod pics! IM truly is made for you!





mamao said:


> LUV these looks!  I didn't think the Blacksons would be so versatile but I love every look you created.  Especially with my HG IM dress.  The purple one!  You look so great in it!





KristyDarling said:


> Girl, you set the Blacksons on fire!!!   Verra sexy yet so versatile that they can also blend into a more conservative outfit too. How comfortable are they?





flower71 said:


> I am way back once again. You are going to do so much enabling with these boots...I love all looks, but my best are the blacksons with pants...and that jacket, me likey





tonkamama said:


> Totally amazing outfits !!  Blacksons are so pretty, unique and so versatile!!  Thanks* tb* for showing us how you styling the boots now I can totally see myself wearing the boots !!  Blackson heels are little bit high for my lifestyle so I am going to wait for Berrys!!





jellylicious said:


> Agree with all the ladies here-the boots are made for you-gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! Love the way you styled every outfit-and looks like you had fun doing it too. My fave is the Jordan, dilip pairing!  Enjoy them!


----------



## tb-purselover

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!



Oh YES! Very HOT, indeed. This skirt is made for you.


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??
> 
> Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?
> 
> I do love the style and they make me look taller





nycbagfiend said:


> i think the jacobs are about a 1/2 size roomy on me too, but i don't mind it--i like putting gel insoles and thick socks for extra comfort so the extra space is necessary!
> i've got 10 more days before i need to return the jacobs--leaning towards keeping them...i've only walked around my apt in them but they seem pretty comfortable and i'm suddenly loving the fringes!
> i wish i could wear the blacksons but i know the slender heel won't work for me...hoping the berrys will satisfy my new blackson craving!!





tonkamama said:


> Yes I will.  I will post some of those "in my closet" shots shortly.
> Yes I love the style and 4 inch wedge heels make my legs appear longer ...LOL  But the same time concerns that I end up not wearing as much as I want to.  I am edger to get a pair of Berrys so I can compare...
> The problem with Jacobs is that I have small heels so like *rara*, I felt my feet are slipping off the heels...  I will try insoles or something and see if make any difference.



Hi there! I, too, found the Jacobs to be 1/2 size large. But, I am the type who prefers more room than less. I also like wearing socks with my boots - cozier! So when I did that my regular size was perfect!!



nycbagfiend said:


> thanks ladies!
> rara--the ps 11 has been on my radar too!  it's got a similar feel to  the celine box but a little edgier (and a lot cheaper!)...might be  better for everyday too...hmmm
> tonka--i tried on a mini luggage--love it too (esp the shoulder  strap--essential for me!) but i think i need a bit more room...the  celine cabas is def a forerunner--roomy and lightweight which is  nice..as much as i love hardware sometimes it makes a bag so heavy (ie  alexander wang bags! like the look of rocco and diego but they weigh a  ton before i even add my wallet etc!)



I really want a PS11!!!! but I'm seriously banned. at this point it might be for life!!  I also like the Celine Trio and Cabas with zipper. one of each!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> June...  did you receive your blacksons??  how you like them??
> 
> Ladies...  I received my Jacobs in my regular size but I feel they are 1/2 size bigger.  I will try them on with socks again and see.  Maybe a insole will help?
> 
> I do love the style and they make me look taller


Ooo, pics, mod pics! I would try to put an insole in them and see if it helps. Plus a thin sock??


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> Hi again !!
> I'm reserving some bags for dressier occasion / business meetings and usually use / abuse my basher bags that I constantly rotate!
> Can't wait for your cabas !
> Also the new phantom cabas is pretty too but so pricey !
> I Have both aloha rags and department feminins email
> Link on current stock and incoming fall stock .. If u want I can send them
> Thru our private email
> Thread? Also you can visit Kirna Zabete and hirsch boutiques there in NYC as well!
> I'm also on the lookout for army green cabas right now !!!
> We're hopeless aren't we???



this is great, thank you!!! the Celine Cabas - it comes in vertical and horizontal? I like the one with zippered corners - do they all have this or is there a special name for this style?


----------



## am2022

The zippered cabas ' name is gusset cabas and it cOmes in
Vertical and horizontal !
The gusset cabas has sturdier leather
And holds its shape better whereas the regular cabas is too slouchy!
Also gusset cabas changes its look when you unzip as you get to have some
Wings on the side !! Gusset is at least 25% more price wise !
Phantom cabas just came out for fall and is even
Pricier starting at $ 2 k and up !!!
Hope this helps!

QUOTE=raradarling;22790190]this is great, thank you!!! the Celine Cabas - it comes in vertical and horizontal? I like the one with zippered corners - do they all have this or is there a special name for this style?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kaypa

kristi_sikorski said:


> Mod pics per your request, ladies!


That Issop skirt looks fantastic on you and your beautiful legs! Now you make me wanna get one even more...


----------



## nycbagfiend

you know your celine!! 
phantom cabas sounds intriguing....



amacasa said:


> The zippered cabas ' name is gusset cabas and it cOmes in
> Vertical and horizontal !
> The gusset cabas has sturdier leather
> And holds its shape better whereas the regular cabas is too slouchy!
> Also gusset cabas changes its look when you unzip as you get to have some
> Wings on the side !! Gusset is at least 25% more price wise !
> Phantom cabas just came out for fall and is even
> Pricier starting at $ 2 k and up !!!
> Hope this helps!
> 
> QUOTE=raradarling;22790190]this is great, thank you!!! the Celine Cabas - it comes in vertical and horizontal? I like the one with zippered corners - do they all have this or is there a special name for this style?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Not an answer to your question, but why isn't Jerome Dreyfuss more popular with IM fanatics?  Even IM makes IM leather bags, yet people don't wear them either.



good point!  i've tried out a couple of jerome dreyfuss bags--i like them but felt a bit too cutesy to me.

have to admit, i tend to forget IM makes bags and forget to even look at them when i'm at her shop!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> I really want a PS11!!!! but I'm seriously banned. at this point it might be for life!!  I also like the Celine Trio and Cabas with zipper. one of each!



hehe...i hear ya!  fall fashion arrivals are killing me!


----------



## angelastoel

raradarling said:


> I'd say a Proenza Schouler PS11 Classic! Not that I have one (I dream!) but I think they have the edge needed to compliment IM clothes. And yet, they are a classic, streamlined design that won't steal the show!



I really want a PS11!!! especially a green one....
And I would love a dark grey suede Celine Phantom and a trio bag in burgundy.... a girl can dream, right?

Here another IM look (no wonder if half of your closet is IM)


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Kaypa said:


> That Issop skirt looks fantastic on you and your beautiful legs! Now you make me wanna get one even more...





tb-purselover said:


> Oh YES! Very HOT, indeed. This skirt is made for you.



Thank you, ladies! 
It's a very versatile, comfortable skirt.


----------



## meishe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Not an answer to your question, but why isn't Jerome Dreyfuss more popular with IM fanatics?  Even IM makes IM leather bags, yet people don't wear them either.



I have the Jerome Dreyfuss Mini Twee- I also like the Momo style.. his bags are definitely more relaxed than say Celine or PS... but also more affordable and very practical (they come with little flashlights and keychains). Good for me since I cannot afford the more luxurious brands


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I got two Xena tops on sale. Yay! I'm so lacking tops, so this was a great haul for me.


----------



## meishe

Ladies, I haven't posted lately, but have certainly been admiring from afar! Everybody's new purchases are just fantastic! Since I am a student (med school) I cannot afford to splurge on several items, but instead must invest in only 1-2 items... I can usually only afford Etoile (which I like)... In your fashionable opinions, what are the must-haves of this season if I were to chose 1-2 solid pieces to add to my wardrobe? Any input appreciated! thanks ladies!


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Ladies, I haven't posted lately, but have certainly been admiring from afar! Everybody's new purchases are just fantastic! Since I am a student (med school) I cannot afford to splurge on several items, but instead must invest in only 1-2 items... I can usually only afford Etoile (which I like)... In your fashionable opinions, what are the must-haves of this season if I were to chose 1-2 solid pieces to add to my wardrobe? Any input appreciated! thanks ladies!


 
in what categories?? 
shoes? jacket? jeans? dress? blouse??

and what already did you have??...


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I really want a PS11!!! especially a green one....
> And I would love a dark grey suede Celine Phantom and a trio bag in burgundy.... a girl can dream, right?
> 
> Here another IM look (no wonder if half of your closet is IM)


 
love the top, very feminine...



caroulemapoulen said:


> I got two Xena tops on sale. Yay! I'm so lacking tops, so this was a great haul for me.


oh congrats!! we want mod pix...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> love the top, very feminine...
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! we want mod pix...



I have yet to receive them  They're not shipping until Friday.


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> in what categories??
> shoes? jacket? jeans? dress? blouse??
> 
> and what already did you have??...




Sorry for the vague question! Here's my overview:

I have mostly invested in shoes....I have Anthra Dickers, Gris Dickers, and Taupe Bobby. I have 2 Etoile coats, and 3 Etoile shirts (flannels and Helba? tunic), an Etoile sweater and one Etoile dress (yay for sales!).. I have more of a relaxed style...I've seen everyone wearing the new season tees and sweaters... Travis, Etc. Are these worth the $100-200+ price tag? Or are the knits a better investment? Is there anything that is a MUST?  I think skirts look silly with my short legs

Thanks again--


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Sorry for the vague question! Here's my overview:
> 
> I have mostly invested in shoes....I have Anthra Dickers, Gris Dickers, and Taupe Bobby. I have 2 Etoile coats, and 3 Etoile shirts (flannels and Helba? tunic), an Etoile sweater and one Etoile dress (yay for sales!).. I have more of a relaxed style...I've seen everyone wearing the new season tees and sweaters... Travis, Etc. Are these worth the $100-200+ price tag? Or are the knits a better investment? Is there anything that is a MUST? I think skirts look silly with my short legs
> 
> Thanks again--


 
wow...love your collection.
i think a momo jacket or a boucle jacket (obli??) would be a nice piece to add in your collection. but most sizes are out (for momo)...if you are a size 40 or 42, they are still available at barneys. 
the ivo cord pants are pretty nice...
i like the flavie top but i think it will be there when the sale season comes...
i thought a lace top might be something interesting when you go out or having nice events like thanksgiving or x'mas...


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> wow...love your collection.
> i think a momo jacket or a boucle jacket (obli??) would be a nice piece to add in your collection. but most sizes are out (for momo)...if you are a size 40 or 42, they are still available at barneys.
> the ivo cord pants are pretty nice...
> i like the flavie top but i think it will be there when the sale season comes...
> i thought a lace top might be something interesting when you go out or having nice events like thanksgiving or x'mas...



Great suggestions June! Thanks! It's always hard to know whether to pull the trigger or hold out for sales.... I love boucle so maybe I will keep my eye out for a good jacket (I'm more like a 34 or 36, so no go for the Momo.) Ive been keeping an eye out for NAP arrivals


----------



## mnpurselover

Has anybody seen the Taupe Bobby's in person?  Trying to figure out that color vs beige.  I like the idea that is a bit darker than the beige.  Is it a good neutral?    Not purply?  TIA!


----------



## dbaby

meishe said:


> Great suggestions June! Thanks! It's always hard to know whether to pull the trigger or hold out for sales.... I love boucle so maybe I will keep my eye out for a good jacket (I'm more like a 34 or 36, so no go for the Momo.) Ive been keeping an eye out for NAP arrivals



Have you seen the Monty? Sort of similar to Momo I think. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314705


----------



## nycbagfiend

meishe said:


> Sorry for the vague question! Here's my overview:
> 
> I have mostly invested in shoes....I have Anthra Dickers, Gris Dickers, and Taupe Bobby. I have 2 Etoile coats, and 3 Etoile shirts (flannels and Helba? tunic), an Etoile sweater and one Etoile dress (yay for sales!).. I have more of a relaxed style...I've seen everyone wearing the new season tees and sweaters... Travis, Etc. Are these worth the $100-200+ price tag? Or are the knits a better investment? Is there anything that is a MUST?  I think skirts look silly with my short legs
> 
> Thanks again--



hmm...i would maybe go for a special pair of shoes--the sneakers and dickers don't seem to go on sale...jacobs/blacksons etc might go on sale but sizing will likely be pretty limited by then as they seem to be selling well full price.  
i dunno abot the tees--i think they are soft and comfy but honestly not sure they're worth $200.  i'd wait and see if i can catch a sale on those.
i tend to put my money in shoes and jackets/coats--they get the most bang for my buck since i wear them so often!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...i would maybe go for a special pair of shoes--the sneakers and dickers don't seem to go on sale...jacobs/blacksons etc might go on sale but sizing will likely be pretty limited by then as they seem to be selling well full price.
> i dunno abot the tees--i think they are soft and comfy but honestly not sure they're worth $200.  i'd wait and see if i can catch a sale on those.
> i tend to put my money in shoes and jackets/coats--they get the most bang for my buck since i wear them so often!


this made me wonder: has anyone actually seen IM shoes on sale? I only saw the Rea Sandals  on Sale but I think that is it, never saw another boots or pump or anything. Her shoes almost always sell out before sale starts.


----------



## mnpurselover

dbaby said:


> Have you seen the Monty? Sort of similar to Momo I think.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314705



Love this.  love it!  Do her clothes run TTS?


----------



## juneping

CommeUneEtoile said:


> this made me wonder: has anyone actually seen IM shoes on sale? I only saw the Rea Sandals on Sale but I think that is it, never saw another boots or pump or anything. Her shoes almost always sell out before sale starts.


 
i did. those zebra prints pumps/boots went on sale...i recalled my size were still there the first day on sale. but like some popular shoes (manly and mony last f/w) which didn't make it to the sale. i don't think jacobs and blackson will make it to the sale..they're already sold out, i know jacobs are all sold out...may be except IM stores. but i don't think you can return/refund, store credits only.



mnpurselover said:


> Love this. love it! Do her clothes run TTS?


the NAP sizing info is very helpful. new sizing this season...so i can't be sure. 
but ladies here of size 0 commented size 34 (momo) were too tight at the arms.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...i would maybe go for a special pair of shoes--the sneakers and dickers don't seem to go on sale...jacobs/blacksons etc might go on sale but sizing will likely be pretty limited by then as they seem to be selling well full price.
> i dunno abot the tees--i think they are soft and comfy but honestly not sure they're worth $200.  i'd wait and see if i can catch a sale on those.
> i tend to put my money in shoes and jackets/coats--they get the most bang for my buck since i wear them so often!


I just bought the Ruby and waiting to get home to see if they are worth the price tag. If not, my go tos are the A. Wang tees. 



angelastoel said:


> I really want a PS11!!! especially a green one....
> And I would love a dark grey suede Celine Phantom and a trio bag in burgundy.... a girl can dream, right?
> 
> Here another IM look (no wonder if half of your closet is IM)


So cute!


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> I just bought the Ruby and waiting to get home to see if they are worth the price tag. If not, my go tos are the A. Wang tees.
> 
> 
> So cute!



You suggest the A. Wang tees?  Never tried one!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i did. those zebra prints pumps/boots went on sale...i recalled my size were still there the first day on sale. but like some popular shoes (manly and mony last f/w) which didn't make it to the sale. i don't think jacobs and blackson will make it to the sale..they're already sold out, i know jacobs are all sold out...may be except IM stores. but i don't think you can return/refund, store credits only.
> 
> the NAP sizing info is very helpful. new sizing this season...so i can't be sure.
> but ladies here of size 0 commented size 34 (momo) were too tight at the arms.


I got the Zebra pumps on sale at Barneys and that was a good deal. On the momo, tight on the arms but they have loosened up a bit.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I just bought the Ruby and waiting to get home to see if they are worth the price tag. If not, my go tos are the A. Wang tees.
> 
> 
> So cute!


 
does AW's tee pill? i bought 2 rag&bone tees and they pilled. grrrr....IM tees so far has not disappointed me.


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> I just bought the Ruby and waiting to get home to see if they are worth the price tag. If not, my go tos are the A. Wang tees.
> 
> 
> So cute!



Also - do they run TTS?  (The A.Wang).


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> does AW's tee pill? i bought 2 rag&bone tees and they pilled. grrrr....IM tees so far has not disappointed me.



Some did especially the white tee. But most held up pretty nicely! I'm put them in a washer-the tag suggest hand washing...I'm too lazy.  Good to know IM tees regardless of the price do not.


----------



## jellylicious

mnpurselover said:


> Also - do they run TTS?  (The A.Wang).


Yes they do and slouches really nice too.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> I just bought the Ruby and waiting to get home to see if they are worth the price tag. If not, my go tos are the A. Wang tees.
> 
> i agree--i like the wang tees too...the fit is perfect tho some of them do tend to pill too quickly but maybe that's bc i get lazy and machine wash, not hand!
> 
> i was cheapy this summer and bought a few zara tees--they held up pretty well actually.


----------



## nycbagfiend

CommeUneEtoile said:


> this made me wonder: has anyone actually seen IM shoes on sale? I only saw the Rea Sandals  on Sale but I think that is it, never saw another boots or pump or anything. Her shoes almost always sell out before sale starts.



i've never seen dickers or trainers on sale but i have seen several others--last winter the cubas, gatsy, dewars, cleane and a few others were on sale at barneys, NAP and the IM store.  this summer the rea/rios, yoyas and sailor boots all hit sale at various retailers...and not sure if it counts as on sale, but i've seen discounted IM shoes at outnet and yoox.


----------



## meishe

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> You suggest the A. Wang tees?  Never tried one!



I do have several A Wang tees.... some of the fabrics do pill (the classic tees with some synthetic material) but others have held up pretty well. I usually get the, at Outnet or Yoox for much cheaper! They are TTS, and meant for a pretty relaxed look.


----------



## meishe

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i've never seen dickers or trainers on sale but i have seen several others--last winter the cubas, gatsy, dewars, cleane and a few others were on sale at barneys, NAP and the IM store.  this summer the rea/rios, yoyas and sailor boots all hit sale at various retailers...and not sure if it counts as on sale, but i've seen discounted IM shoes at outnet and yoox.



I've read about people getting lucky at European stores with IM shoes sales (Dickers even), but don't seem to see as much here in US for popular styles


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> does AW's tee pill? i bought 2 rag&bone tees and they pilled. grrrr....IM tees so far has not disappointed me.



All my A. Wang tee's have pilled. Grrrr, very frustrating to buy a expensive tee only to have it pill after a few wears. I handwashed all mine too!

My IM tees are holding up really nicely so far. I want more .


----------



## tb-purselover

I've bought my Dana boots on sale for a excellent price in the US! But they were the last pair in the store.

I think some IM shoes do make it to sale. But not the popular ones. I think the Jacobs and Blacksons will sell out before the sales hit.


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> I've read about people getting lucky at European stores with IM shoes sales (Dickers even), but don't seem to see as much here in US for popular styles


do you know there's a blog called "the flower girl" she got this erwan? jacket (it was so popular and everyone was looking for it in the US) on sale...OMG.....and angela got her hot pink rivera scarf on sale also...
i think america has more shoppers...its just so insane 
i bought my RO leather jacket in HK...i bought the last size 40. but they still got all other sizes (i tried on all sizes just for the hack of it)...but at the mean time it's ALL sold out in the US long before i went to HK.



meishe said:


> I do have several A Wang tees.... some of the fabrics do pill (the classic tees with some synthetic material) but others have held up pretty well. I usually get the, at Outnet or Yoox for much cheaper! They are TTS, and meant for a pretty relaxed look.


 


tb-purselover said:


> All my A. Wang tee's have pilled. Grrrr, very frustrating to buy a expensive tee only to have it pill after a few wears. I handwashed all mine too!
> 
> My IM tees are holding up really nicely so far. I want more .


 
it's so frustrating when the tees pilled esp they are over 100...i am loving my IM tees...


----------



## dbaby

tb-purselover said:


> All my A. Wang tee's have pilled. Grrrr, very frustrating to buy a expensive tee only to have it pill after a few wears. I handwashed all mine too!
> 
> My IM tees are holding up really nicely so far. I want more .



I have gotten a few The Row tees on super sale (at least 60% off as they're ridiculously priced for tshirts) and they have held up really well with gorgeous draping. I "dry clean" those in my machine with dryel. I have also experienced pilling with the T by A Wang tops and I did hand wash them. Maybe I'll have to investigate the IM tees.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> My IM tees are holding up really nicely so far. I want more .





juneping said:


> it's so frustrating when the tees pilled esp they are over 100...i am loving my IM tees...





dbaby said:


> I have gotten a few The Row tees on super sale (at least 60% off as they're ridiculously priced for tshirts) and they have held up really well with gorgeous draping. I "dry clean" those in my machine with dryel. I have also experienced pilling with the T by A Wang tops and I did hand wash them. Maybe I'll have to investigate the IM tees.


Oh oh...i sense another obsession coming my way...i want the Travis tee badly too.


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> The zippered cabas ' name is gusset cabas and it cOmes in
> Vertical and horizontal !
> The gusset cabas has sturdier leather
> And holds its shape better whereas the regular cabas is too slouchy!
> Also gusset cabas changes its look when you unzip as you get to have some
> Wings on the side !! Gusset is at least 25% more price wise !
> Phantom cabas just came out for fall and is even
> Pricier starting at $ 2 k and up !!!
> Hope this helps!


[/QUOTE]

So helpful thank you!!! I think the Gusset Vertical must be hard to find. I'll have to add it to my post-ban list!!! 



angelastoel said:


> I really want a PS11!!! especially a green one....
> And I would love a dark grey suede Celine Phantom and a trio bag in burgundy.... a girl can dream, right?



Dreams can become reality!!! 



juneping said:


> wow...love your collection.
> i think a momo jacket or a boucle jacket (obli??) would be a nice piece to add in your collection. but most sizes are out (for momo)...if you are a size 40 or 42, they are still available at barneys.
> the ivo cord pants are pretty nice...
> i like the flavie top but i think it will be there when the sale season comes...
> i thought a lace top might be something interesting when you go out or having nice events like thanksgiving or x'mas...



I agree. The Momo or Monty would be great compliments to your collection.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> does AW's tee pill? i bought 2 rag&bone tees and they pilled. grrrr....IM tees so far has not disappointed me.


Most of my AW tees do not pill... IM tees probably won't pill because they are linen and linen is really strong stuff, not prone to pilling.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Most of my AW tees do not pill... IM tees probably won't pill because they are linen and linen is really strong stuff, not prone to pilling.


 
i got a linen tee from club monaco...on sale for 60 bucks. i think my bag rubbed against the tee, and it pilled. but the IM tee was okay after the rubbing (unintentionally)....i hope IM tees keep up the quality...


----------



## gymangel812

Does anyone have a pic of the Bradley cardi?


----------



## kristi_sikorski

gymangel812 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of the Bradley cardi?



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i got a linen tee from club monaco...on sale for 60 bucks. i think my bag rubbed against the tee, and it pilled. but the IM tee was okay after the rubbing (unintentionally)....i hope IM tees keep up the quality...



Have you guys checked out the Everlane teeshirts? They are a new online company that sell teeshirts for cost. They have copied the popular styles (eg. the drapey AWang tees) and sell them for $15!! They only send to US, tho. I have been meaning to try them (send them to my aunt in Arizona!).


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Have you guys checked out the Everlane teeshirts? They are a new online company that sell teeshirts for cost. They have copied the popular styles (eg. the drapey AWang tees) and sell them for $15!! They only send to US, tho. I have been meaning to try them (send them to my aunt in Arizona!).


 
nevermind...


----------



## oatmella

meishe said:


> Sorry for the vague question! Here's my overview:
> 
> I have mostly invested in shoes....I have Anthra Dickers, Gris Dickers, and Taupe Bobby. I have 2 Etoile coats, and 3 Etoile shirts (flannels and Helba? tunic), an Etoile sweater and one Etoile dress (yay for sales!).. I have more of a relaxed style...I've seen everyone wearing the new season tees and sweaters... Travis, Etc. Are these worth the $100-200+ price tag? Or are the knits a better investment? Is there anything that is a MUST?  I think skirts look silly with my short legs
> 
> Thanks again--



I would rather spend money on IM knits than their t-shirts.  I've had my eye on the Noua and Nira long sleeve shirts, but they seem pricey for something so 'basic'.  
I honestly think their pants are quite expensive for what they are.



mnpurselover said:


> Has anybody seen the Taupe Bobby's in person?  Trying to figure out that color vs beige.  I like the idea that is a bit darker than the beige.  Is it a good neutral?    Not purply?  TIA!



I have the taupe Bobbys - they are a greyish brown.  I don't think they are purply.  I think they are more versatile than the beige?


----------



## am2022

inspiration pic!!!
PS11 with the memphis  ( or milwaukee)


----------



## juneping

The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



Gorgeous! Still waiting for mine...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



Perfect and I love them!  Are they TTS?  Any heel slipping?

Sorry I been busy these few days and I will take photos either tomorrow or I have to wait til weekend.


----------



## am2022

congrats june!!! they are lovely!!! 



juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


----------



## am2022

Good luck on you search rara!!!
The new gusset cabas right now is all black on the outside but has bright orange lining that shows when you unzip! really lovely!  
I agree with the PS11 though - totally complements marant !!!
I have so many black bags and still hoping that the new navy PS11 will fit the bill!



So helpful thank you!!! I think the Gusset Vertical must be hard to find. I'll have to add it to my post-ban list!!! 



Dreams can become reality!!! 



I agree. The Momo or Monty would be great compliments to your collection.[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Gorgeous! Still waiting for mine...


i hope they'll get to you soon...where did you order from??



tonkamama said:


> Perfect and I love them!  Are they TTS?  Any heel slipping?
> 
> Sorry I been busy these few days and I will take photos either tomorrow or I have to wait til weekend.





amacasa said:


> congrats june!!! they are lovely!!!



thank you ladies!! 

i was very surprised, the boots are made quite snug (compare to mony and dana), no heel slippage at all. TTS to me. i was expecting my feet to move around in the shoes but no this time. super happy about it. so i don't need the insole but i did add the foot petals just to feel bit more comfortable. i usually wear medium thick socks so these are perfect. when it's too cold, i wear two socks each foot...


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



AHHH! Love them!! They are perfect on you. So, you say the heel is same as Dana? Is that 4 inches? I thought the Blacksons would be 4.5 inches? Congrats, June!!



amacasa said:


> Good luck on you search rara!!!
> The new gusset cabas right now is all black on the outside but has bright orange lining that shows when you unzip! really lovely!
> I agree with the PS11 though - totally complements marant !!!
> I have so many black bags and still hoping that the new navy PS11 will fit the bill!


[/QUOTE]

Oh the PS11 in Navy!! That's also my dream colour. So, you order your Celine bags from AlohaRag? I don't really have access to Celine in my city. Department Feminin seems to have them, too?


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> AHHH! Love them!! They are perfect on you. So, you say the heel is same as Dana? Is that 4 inches? I thought the Blacksons would be 4.5 inches? Congrats, June!!



Oh the PS11 in Navy!! That's also my dream colour. So, you order your Celine bags from AlohaRag? I don't really have access to Celine in my city. Department Feminin seems to have them, too?[/QUOTE]

4 inches only...they're lower than the zara i-basic sandals i've been wearing all summer.


----------



## mnpurselover

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



They look AMAZING!


----------



## mnpurselover

oatmella said:


> I have the taupe Bobbys - they are a greyish brown.  I don't think they are purply.  I think they are more versatile than the beige?



Thanks for the info!  That helps a lot!!!


----------



## am2022

DF is your best bet as they automatically remove VAT! Prices are at least 20% cheaper than US prices and free shipping too!
Let me send you th link for that!



raradarling said:


> AHHH! Love them!! They are perfect on you. So, you say the heel is same as Dana? Is that 4 inches? I thought the Blacksons would be 4.5 inches? Congrats, June!!



Oh the PS11 in Navy!! That's also my dream colour. So, you order your Celine bags from AlohaRag? I don't really have access to Celine in my city. Department Feminin seems to have them, too?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


They look fabulous on you!!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



June, you look great!     Those boots are incredible!  What a fun way to start fall!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



The boots look great on you-very sexy!!! Enjoy them! Love to see a skirt/dress pairing too!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


Yaaaaay! Congrats and they look lovely on you. I'm so glad they fit and you love them.

Yes, the heel is very manageable. They are not really that high, I was expecting higher based on the advertised measurements. But they are not any higher then the Dana's or Jacobs imho.

Enjoy them! They look beautiful on you and I can't wait to see you style them with more outfits.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> They look fabulous on you!!





mercer said:


> June, you look great!     Those boots are incredible!  What a fun way to start fall!





jellylicious said:


> The boots look great on you-very sexy!!! Enjoy them! Love to see a skirt/dress pairing too!





tb-purselover said:


> Yaaaaay! Congrats and they look lovely on you. I'm so glad they fit and you love them.
> 
> Yes, the heel is very manageable. They are not really that high, I was expecting higher based on the advertised measurements. But they are not any higher then the Dana's or Jacobs imho.
> 
> Enjoy them! They look beautiful on you and I can't wait to see you style them with more outfits.



thank you ladies!! 
still debating if i should wear them tomorrow for the FNO...afraid some drinks might drop on the shoes...


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



Ooh sexy boots! They suit you very well!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!
> still debating if i should wear them tomorrow for the FNO...afraid some drinks might drop on the shoes...



Oh gosh they're *perfect* for FNO!  Enjoy your gorgeous new boots!!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



June, I love the Blacksons on you! So what do you think of them? Were they everything you expected, or more! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



They look INCREDIBLE on you!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Ooh sexy boots! They suit you very well!





KristyDarling said:


> Oh gosh they're *perfect* for FNO!  Enjoy your gorgeous new boots!!





Kaypa said:


> June, I love the Blacksons on you! So what do you think of them? Were they everything you expected, or more! Can't wait to see more!





kristi_sikorski said:


> They look INCREDIBLE on you!



thank you ladies for your sweet comments!!
*
kayin *- they run TTS, not narrow not wide, the heels are very straight and sturdy like *TB* mentioned before. b/c my gwen heel (right shoe) was wobbly. they hug the feet snugly so i felt very secure. there're some room in my monys. i felt this pair is the best pair of IM boots...in terms of the fit and the way they hold my feet. i was expecting to add insole b/c i thought they were going to be roomy but they fit snug. US7.5 will def need 38. 
the craftsmanship is just incredible, so beautiful. i am glad i bought them...they're really look like a piece of art to me.
thought i measured the heels against my zara i-basic heels and IM is shorter but when i wore them together  IM felt higher...not sure why??
i hope to see you in memphis/berry soon...


----------



## lulu1982

what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?


----------



## meishe

juneping said:
			
		

> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



Much more wear-able than I expected! They look great on you. I vote yes on wearing to FNO! Those ARE fashion


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> i hope they'll get to you soon...where did you order from??


I ordered the rouge Blacksons from MO. I don't think any other stores have gotten this color yet.


----------



## mercer

lulu1982 said:


> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?


I have the Odrys and I love it! Very warm and cozy! I live in a cold climate too, so this is a great fashionable alternative to frumpy knits.


----------



## lulu1982

mercer said:


> I have the Odrys and I love it! Very warm and cozy! I live in a cold climate too, so this is a great fashionable alternative to frumpy knits.



how is the sizing on it? a small fit?


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Much more wear-able than I expected! They look great on you. I vote yes on wearing to FNO! Those ARE fashion


 
thanks...actually i am wearing them now at work...



dbaby said:


> I ordered the rouge Blacksons from MO. I don't think any other stores have gotten this color yet.


oh...those are fierce...i know barneys has berrys in red as well....so after your pix, ladies here might need to hunt down a pair...


----------



## mercer

lulu1982 said:


> how is the sizing on it? a small fit?



It's very true to size for IM.  The Odrys is one of those sweaters that can't be worn too big (you'd drown in it!) or too small (it would look weird!).  So just go with whatever you normally wear and you should be just fine.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

lulu1982 said:


> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?



I love it! I'm gonna say GO!


----------



## KristyDarling

lulu1982 said:


> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?



I love the Odrys too! Go for it!  I've been contemplating it, although I really shouldn't be spending a single dollar right now! On the other hand I also like the Qing in charcoal. Hmmm.


----------



## raradarling

lulu1982 said:


> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?





mercer said:


> I have the Odrys and I love it! Very warm and cozy! I live in a cold climate too, so this is a great fashionable alternative to frumpy knits.



Mercer - did you find the fit a little funny along the hips? I tried it on yesterday, and while I LOVED it's look and how totally soft it is, I found that the bottom seam was tight on my upper thighs and the above pocket area was loose - creating a pouch kinda look. Didn't look good on me. Maybe mine was flawed? 

As for size, I ordered the biggest one (42) and it was big. Not too bad, bc I like things to be a little loose, but I could tell the shoulders would stretch out over time. I'm a US8/10 and think a 40 would have been better. it's SO soft!!!


----------



## raradarling

hi ladies!

I heard from MyTheresa - still no info drop-date or price of Memphis. LVR listed them as available in their pre-order in mid-October. So, looks like that might be true. They did tell me , tho, that they are taking pre-orders for the Kate boot in brown and the Berry in Black! The Berry is 690 Euros. And they sent me this pic:


----------



## tonkamama

lulu1982 said:
			
		

> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?



Go for it.  I am sure it will be your most wearable piece for this winter.


----------



## meishe

Not IM... but related! If any gals are in NYC:

Hello All!

We at Jerome Dreyfuss would like to personally invite you to visit the Soho Boutique for this year's Fashion's Night Out. Come enjoy a glass of wine, some macaroons, and take a peek at Jerome's new Fall 2012 Collection! We will be entertaining between 6pm-9pm and look forward to having you as our guest.

Let's raise our glass to Fashion Week, New York City, 2012!

See you in a bit!


----------



## Butterrfly

mamao said:
			
		

> No problem!  I honestly don't remember as I was obsessed with the shearling lining. I think it wasn't super soft but I can't say if it was more stiff then the blue denim version or not as I've never touched that one.  Sorry!



Haha no worries. Thanks again, mamao! :urock: 

IKR, the lining just makes the jacket. Plus it will keep me warm without much layers for my upcoming NYC trip, and for Melbourne winters where the wind chill factor is just crazy! I told DBF it's the last jacket I'll be buying for a while as I've been jacket-crazy lately. Totally worth the jacket ban!


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I heard from MyTheresa - still no info drop-date or price of Memphis. LVR listed them as available in their pre-order in mid-October. So, looks like that might be true. They did tell me , tho, that they are taking pre-orders for the Kate boot in brown and the Berry in Black! The Berry is 690 Euros. And they sent me this pic:


 
is it b/c of the straps of blackson...how come the shaft of berry looks a little taller than the blackson??


----------



## juneping

meishe said:


> Not IM... but related! If any gals are in NYC:
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> We at Jerome Dreyfuss would like to personally invite you to visit the Soho Boutique for this year's Fashion's Night Out. Come enjoy a glass of wine, some macaroons, and take a peek at Jerome's new Fall 2012 Collection! We will be entertaining between 6pm-9pm and look forward to having you as our guest.
> 
> Let's raise our glass to Fashion Week, New York City, 2012!
> 
> See you in a bit!


 
wow...they're almost right next to each other....
i'll stop by....


----------



## jellylicious

raradarling said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> I heard from MyTheresa - still no info drop-date or price of Memphis. LVR listed them as available in their pre-order in mid-October. So, looks like that might be true. They did tell me , tho, that they are taking pre-orders for the Kate boot in brown and the Berry in Black! The Berry is 690 Euros. And they sent me this pic:


I just swooned over these!  Me want-but right, just remembered that I'm on a ban.


----------



## Butterrfly

lulu1982 said:
			
		

> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?



To be honest, I wasn't so keen at first, but when I saw the photo of Kate Bosworth wearing it, I say go for it!!


----------



## Sam.B

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


Can I ask, what size were your Jacobs and Beketts? I'd like a pair of the Blackson, not sure of sizing though. I had a 41 in Beketts and manly, and had a 40 in a Dickers and Jacobs.
They look great on you, by the way


----------



## juneping

this is called robinson...i don't think i've seen this one at all after the fashion show...i didn't even notice this one....mn...
source: http://styleaddict.com.au/blog/tag/blackson-boots/


----------



## juneping

Sam.B said:


> Can I ask, what size were your Jacobs and Beketts? I'd like a pair of the Blackson, not sure of sizing though. I had a 41 in Beketts and manly, and had a 40 in a Dickers and Jacobs.
> They look great on you, by the way



sorry i don't have jacobs nor the beketts.
i tried the bobby...i needed the 38. i am 37 in dickers and in blacksons...i am a US7. HTH..


----------



## jellybebe

This is cruel. Obli was out of stock at NAP and I thought I was safe. Now it's back in just a few sizes (including mine) but I have been sooooooo bad this month.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314706


----------



## Sam.B

tb-purselover said:


> Ok, I'm back from the wedding and the kids are in school so I had some time to play with outfits and the Blacksons.
> 
> I find these really fun. I even thought of, but didn't do for this photoshoot, styling it with some of the IM FW11 "American Indian" motif. It reminded me of how I use to play "cowboys and indians" with the kids in our neighborhood while growing up.
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention the other IM items I am wearing! In the first outfit the skirt is the Dilip skirt. The second one I'm wearing the Jordan jacket with the dilip. The third outfit I'm wearing the Hayworth dress? The fourth picture I'm wearing the Charley jacket and a IM silk shirt (which I forget the name of).


Do you have other IM shoes/boots? I would like to know the sizing on these boots.
What size are you in IT? I have had to have a FR40 in Dickers and Jacobs,but a 41in Beketts and Manly. Not sure what I would need in a Blackson.
Great photos, you look fab in them.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yes, these are super cool too! If only I had the funds for more then one pair this season!

Diani Boutique will be getting these . I love the white/ivory details with the strap, very nice. But probably easy to get dirty.



juneping said:


> this is called robinson...i don't think i've seen this one at all after the fashion show...i didn't even notice this one....mn...
> source: http://styleaddict.com.au/blog/tag/blackson-boots/


----------



## tb-purselover

Sam.B said:


> Do you have other IM shoes/boots? I would like to know the sizing on these boots.
> What size are you in IT? I have had to have a FR40 in Dickers and Jacobs,but a 41in Beketts and Manly. Not sure what I would need in a Blackson.
> Great photos, you look fab in them.


Hi *Sam*, I wear sz 37 in the dickers. The Bobby sneakers I am a sz 37 (less padding in them). I took sz 38 in the Willows (last seasons IM sneakers) and sz 38 in the Beketts. I don't own the Manly but took the Dana in sz 37 (wish they were a 38 as they run small imho). I also wear the Rea sandals and Cleane bootie in sz 37. I am a true sz EU 37. I think the IM high top sneakers run small for my wide feet. So I had to size up to a 38.

I'm a US sz 6.5-7. I have wide feet and narrow heels. So I sometimes choose a US7 if the shoe is narrow or runs small. 

In my personal opinion the Blacksons run TTS. When I pre-ordered these from MO they suggested a sz 38. I ordered that and find they are loose on me just a touch. A sz 37 would have been better. However, I just wear an thicker sock and put insoles in them and I am fine.

HTH!


----------



## mercer

raradarling said:


> Mercer - did you find the fit a little funny along the hips? I tried it on yesterday, and while I LOVED it's look and how totally soft it is, I found that the bottom seam was tight on my upper thighs and the above pocket area was loose - creating a pouch kinda look. Didn't look good on me. Maybe mine was flawed?
> 
> As for size, I ordered the biggest one (42) and it was big. Not too bad, bc I like things to be a little loose, but I could tell the shoulders would stretch out over time. I'm a US8/10 and think a 40 would have been better. it's SO soft!!!



Mine is just fine along the hip area. But I'm really short waisted, so it might fall differently on me?  I can't wait for cold weather, so I can finally wear it out!


----------



## tb-purselover

lulu1982 said:


> what do you ladies think of the odrys? I already have all the Isabel Marant shoes I think I can handle and I am looking for investment pieces. As I live in a cold weather climate, think this would be a great piece. Any opinions?


I love it, go for it!


----------



## Sam.B

tb-purselover said:


> Hi *Sam*, I wear sz 37 in the dickers. The Bobby sneakers I am a sz 37 (less padding in them). I took sz 38 in the Willows (last seasons IM sneakers) and sz 38 in the Beketts. I don't own the Manly but took the Dana in sz 37 (wish they were a 38 as they run small imho). I also wear the Rea sandals and Cleane bootie in sz 37. I am a true sz EU 37. I think the IM high top sneakers run small for my wide feet. So I had to size up to a 38.
> 
> I'm a US sz 6.5-7. I have wide feet and narrow heels. So I sometimes choose a US7 if the shoe is narrow or runs small.
> 
> In my personal opinion the Blacksons run TTS. When I pre-ordered these from MO they suggested a sz 38. I ordered that and find they are loose on me just a touch. A sz 37 would have been better. However, I just wear an thicker sock and put insoles in them and I am fine.
> 
> HTH!


Thank you


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> is it b/c of the straps of blackson...*how come the shaft of berry looks a little taller than the blackson*??



Yeah, something looks different in the proportions but I can't figure it out. It does look a bit taller though.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> This is cruel. Obli was out of stock at NAP and I thought I was safe. Now it's back in just a few sizes (including mine) but I have been sooooooo bad this month.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314706



Did you get it? I do love this one. I have so many jackets already so I held off on it. But the cut and look is so chic.


----------



## Sam.B

tb-purselover said:


> Yes, these are super cool too! If only I had the funds for more then one pair this season!
> 
> Diani Boutique will be getting these . I love the white/ivory details with the strap, very nice. But probably easy to get dirty.


Hi, I had the manly in the white, and I can hardly wear them, they are a nightmare. When I go to a restaurant or bar, I'm worried about spilling something on them. They also had colour transfer from my jeans around the top of the boots. I wish I had bought the red, like my SA advised me.
Although they do look great, it would be okay if I just stood at home in them 
I think the white are always my favourite ones, just so impractical


----------



## am2022

wow.. white manlys!!! please do post pics sam!!!




Sam.B said:


> Hi, I had the manly in the white, and I can hardly wear them, they are a nightmare. When I go to a restaurant or bar, I'm worried about spilling something on them. They also had colour transfer from my jeans around the top of the boots. I wish I had bought the red, like my SA advised me.
> Although they do look great, it would be okay if I just stood at home in them
> I think the white are always my favourite ones, just so impractical


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> interesting...i'm going to check that out too.  i've done 3 day juice cleanses (organic avenue, cool cleanse and blueprint--not sure if those are just ny companies or nationwide/international) and i definitely feel/see the difference by then end of it.  unfortunately i tend to revert to old habits when i'm not cleansing tho!  i'm pretty health conscious just bad w/portion control!



That's what I worry about when I'm juicing. After the cleansing process, I fall back into bad habits again  Besides, my favorite crisps are 2 for the price of 1 this week. So hard to resist


----------



## birkingal

Posted this on the blog  the other day. Can't believe I'm starting to pull out my winter gear again :cry: It's so cold at night!


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...



They're really sexy, June   Bet you'll get a lot of guys walking into lamp posts if you ever pair them with a mini skirt.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> Posted this on the blog  the other day. Can't believe I'm starting to pull out my winter gear again :cry: It's so cold at night!


the scarf looks so pretty...any blow up?? off to see your blog for more info..

oh..it's hermes?!...so beautiful...



birkingal said:


> They're really sexy, June   Bet you'll get a lot of guys walking into lamp posts if you ever pair them with a mini skirt.



lol. .you are too kind...


----------



## imlvholic

Nine West's version of the Milwauke, very close isn't it?
http://www.ninewest.com/on/demandwa...239&prefn1=catalog-id&prefv1=ninewest-catalog


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Nine West's version of the Milwauke, very close isn't it?
> http://www.ninewest.com/on/demandwa...239&prefn1=catalog-id&prefv1=ninewest-catalog



lol...the image kept shying away...only got a good 1sec look...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> The blacksons are here and I am very happy with them. The heels are high but I think I can handle them...the heels are exactly the same as Dana...
> oh sorry for the bad quality of the photos...but i don't have my good camera...


gorgeous june!! I really envy you girls wearing those heels, can' wait to see you rockin' em i  mod pics


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> the scarf looks so pretty...any blow up?? off to see your blog for more info..
> 
> oh..it's hermes?!...so beautiful...
> 
> 
> 
> lol. .you are too kind...



I think I might have a more detailed shot of the shawl somewhere. It's Ex Libris. A very old design from 1950s, I think.


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> lol...the image kept shying away...only got a good 1sec look...



Try this, just scroll down... http://www.ninewest.com/on/demandwa...id&prefv1=ninewest-catalog&start=20&sz=20null


----------



## juneping

i got a slow day...sorry to keep flooding the thread...



flower71 said:


> gorgeous june!! I really envy you girls wearing those heels, can' wait to see you rockin' em i  mod pics


thanks flower!!


birkingal said:


> I think I might have a more detailed shot of the shawl somewhere. It's Ex Libris. A very old design from 1950s, I think.


oh from the 50s....what a nice vintage piece....very nice indeed. look so soft...



imlvholic said:


> Try this, just scroll down... http://www.ninewest.com/on/demandwa...id&prefv1=ninewest-catalog&start=20&sz=20null








$400 bucks...
i don't get NW...i used to like NW which offered sensible shoes for working women and now...sigh....


----------



## Sam.B

:laugh





amacasa said:


> wow.. white manlys!!! please do post pics sam!!!


I can't seem to load photos here, I have tried a few times. I may have to get my DH help, as I'm technologically defunct. That may even be the wrong spelling


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> is it b/c of the straps of blackson...how come the shaft of berry looks a little taller than the blackson??





jellylicious said:


> I just swooned over these!  Me want-but right, just remembered that I'm on a ban.




I think it's an optical illusion. I have been wondering the same thing for quite  a while. I even emailed LVR asking them to confirm their listed heel measurements because, visually, they seemed impossible. MyTh confirmed the cone heels would be 3.5 inches. The ankle strap high heels (the Stuart) listed on MyTh are 3 inches only!


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> It's very true to size for IM.  The Odrys is one of those sweaters that can't be worn too big (you'd drown in it!) or too small (it would look weird!).  So just go with whatever you normally wear and you should be just fine.



Mercer -- is the Odrys itchy? Is there any stretch to it?  Would love mod pics if you can!


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> Mercer -- is the Odrys itchy? Is there any stretch to it?  Would love mod pics if you can!



Hi Kristy!

I don't have it but I tried it on two days ago. It's very soft - I expected it to be itchy. Not at all. And it's VERY warm - I got really hot in the store! It definitely has stretch. I was worried the size I had ordered was too big and would stretch on my shoulders as a result. If I weren't already so broke I would for sure have bought it - eventho it looked a little funny on my hips. It's gorgeous. I may try to get the pull-over sweater in the same knit and print instead....


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Hi Kristy!
> 
> I don't have it but I tried it on two days ago. It's very soft - I expected it to be itchy. Not at all. And it's VERY warm - I got really hot in the store! It definitely has stretch. I was worried the size I had ordered was too big and would stretch on my shoulders as a result. If I weren't already so broke I would for sure have bought it - eventho it looked a little funny on my hips. It's gorgeous. I may try to get the pull-over sweater in the same knit and print instead....



Hello, Rara!  This is GREAT info to have, thank you! I'm actually kind of shocked that it isn't itchy at all.  This is one of those IM pieces that I would dearly love to have, but I'm hesitant to pay full price because I feel there *miiiight* be a chance a few sweaters still be around by end of season, and then go on sale.  I'm supposed to be on a ban though, so I have to try to be good. 

Seriously, hanging around this thread is so, so, SO bad for my wallet! No offense girls but I might have to go into hiding for awhile!


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Did you get it? I do love this one. I have so many jackets already so I held off on it. But the cut and look is so chic.



No I really exceeded my budget this month and I'm going on a trip too, so I didn't think I could justify it. I really like it but it's sort of thick and difficult to layer so I will think about it some more and if I find it again next month maybe I will pull the trigger. I guess I am leaving a lot up to chance...


----------



## am2022

Jelly, i understand... im on a ban as well...
so let me enjoy everybody's purchases instead...

so after loving and admiring the boots... marant decided we need to pay attention to the kylie pump as well... and now its caught my attention...  but not enough to get them.. im behaving!

Enjoy!


----------



## am2022

spanish vogue

sandro dress and the ever famous and much awaited... Milwaukee!


----------



## am2022

oops pic!


----------



## lil tote

amacasa said:
			
		

> Jelly, i understand... im on a ban as well...
> so let me enjoy everybody's purchases instead...
> 
> so after loving and admiring the boots... marant decided we need to pay attention to the kylie pump as well... and now its caught my attention...  but not enough to get them.. im behaving!
> 
> Enjoy!



I tried these on in the store and they are so comfortable! I was definitely tempted to buy the blue version...


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> oops pic!



Gorgeous! These are my fave boots of the season. If I were a heels girl I would be freaking out right now trying to figure out how to afford them but I'm too much of a klutz so I will just drool over others' pics!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Mercer -- is the Odrys itchy? Is there any stretch to it?  Would love mod pics if you can!



I put a modeling picture on page 35 (sorry it's sideways!) of this thread.  I thought there was a little "itch" to it, but nothing terrible.  It might bother someone who is very sensitive.  Overall it's really, really soft and warm.


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> I put a modeling picture on page 35 (sorry it's sideways!) of this thread.  I thought there was a little "itch" to it, but nothing terrible.  It might bother someone who is very sensitive.  Overall it's really, really soft and warm.



Just checked out your mod pic -- it looks so cool on you! Must. Resist.


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Hello, Rara!  This is GREAT info to have, thank you! I'm actually kind of shocked that it isn't itchy at all.  This is one of those IM pieces that I would dearly love to have, but I'm hesitant to pay full price because I feel there *miiiight* be a chance a few sweaters still be around by end of season, and then go on sale.  I'm supposed to be on a ban though, so I have to try to be good.
> 
> Seriously, hanging around this thread is so, so, SO bad for my wallet! No offense girls but I might have to go into hiding for awhile!



I agree! I  think this might end up on sale- it's pretty expensive for a sweater. I'm not sure how many people would pay full price for this!  It works perfectly for me and I love it, so I was happy to pay full price.  However,  I think the look could easily be duplicated with a cheap woolen sweater jacket purchased from a hippie store


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Just checked out your mod pic -- it looks so cool on you! Must. Resist.



awww...thanks hon!  I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> I agree! I  think this might end up on sale- it's pretty expensive for a sweater. I'm not sure how many people would pay full price for this!  It works perfectly for me and I love it, so I was happy to pay full price.  However,  *I think the look could easily be duplicated with a cheap woolen sweater jacket purchased from a hippie store *



I was JUST thinking that!   Could help me stay married too. :shame:


----------



## deango

Marion Cotillard


----------



## msliu22

Speaking of IM inspired boots... have you guys seen these from Zara?  

Source: CarolinesMode


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> Posted this on the blog  the other day. Can't believe I'm starting to pull out my winter gear again :cry: It's so cold at night!


So chic as always!!  Nice that you can start wearing Kandy...  I still need to wait for a month before I can wear my Kady out regularly...


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Hello, Rara!  This is GREAT info to have, thank you! I'm actually kind of shocked that it isn't itchy at all.  This is one of those IM pieces that I would dearly love to have, but I'm hesitant to pay full price because I feel there *miiiight* be a chance a few sweaters still be around by end of season, and then go on sale.  I'm supposed to be on a ban though, so I have to try to be good.
> 
> Seriously, hanging around this thread is so, so, SO bad for my wallet! No offense girls but I might have to go into hiding for awhile!


Tell me about it Kristy...  I been trying to do that (hiding) which I really should have done ...  but I just can't!!


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> Tell me about it Kristy...  I been trying to do that (hiding) which I really should have done ...  but I just can't!!



LOL. It'd be easier to hide if everyone here weren't so nice (and so enabling!).


----------



## juneping

okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...

here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


wow...so much fun and you look great!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dbaby

Thank you June! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## am2022

Fun pics !!! You looked lovely!!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


Thank you! Thank you!

Were people shopping? Do they care if you take pictures?  Some stores have given up stopping people, considering all the camera phones.  Was it crowded?

I like what you wore!


----------



## Ava

Tomorrow is LAST day of Isabel Marant Sample Sale in Los Angeles at her showroom.  860 S. Los Angeles Street in the Cooper Building, 11th Floor at the Findings Showroom.  Amazing finds today ...


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, june!
looks like a good time (i recognize a few of my favorite SAs!) and you look hot!  loving those blacksons on you!

i actually swung by early with my daughter after her gymnastics class just a couple blocks away, but they were closed from 5-6pm to get ready for the event.  bah!  if i was on my own i would have just bought a soda and kept myself busy for 1/2 hr but my daughter was exhausted and on the verge of a whine-fest so just headed home and was too tired myself to head back out once my hubs got home 

was it just music and cocktails or any special extras?





juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Posted this on the blog  the other day. Can't believe I'm starting to pull out my winter gear again :cry: It's so cold at night!



love this!  it's totally a 'me' outfit too!  like tonka, i'm itching to break my kady out but it's still pretty warm and muggy here...send some of that crisp UK air over the shores!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


Looking good-love the shorts with the boots. Fun nite out. Did you buy anything???


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> wow...so much fun and you look great!!  Thanks for sharing.





dbaby said:


> Thank you June! Looks like a lot of fun!





amacasa said:


> Fun pics !!! You looked lovely!!!





Jayne1 said:


> Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> Were people shopping? Do they care if you take pictures?  Some stores have given up stopping people, considering all the camera phones.  Was it crowded?
> 
> I like what you wore!



yes...i went to the store at 7 and some ppl still came in to just shop and leave. it wasn't very crowded at 7 but it got very crowded after 7:30 or later...



nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, june!
> looks like a good time (i recognize a few of my favorite SAs!) and you look hot!  loving those blacksons on you!
> 
> i actually swung by early with my daughter after her gymnastics class just a couple blocks away, but they were closed from 5-6pm to get ready for the event.  bah!  if i was on my own i would have just bought a soda and kept myself busy for 1/2 hr but my daughter was exhausted and on the verge of a whine-fest so just headed home and was too tired myself to head back out once my hubs got home
> 
> was it just music and cocktails or any special extras?



it was sooo crowded at Soho...right after getting off the subway, and so many ppl on the streets. the weather was very muggy and it was just very hot....
it was just some music and cocktails....the music got really loud when ppl started coming in. 



jellylicious said:


> Looking good-love the shorts with the boots. Fun nite out. Did you buy anything???


no i didn't. after the blacksons, i won't be buying anything until sale season...

thanks everyone and you're welcome!!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


  You look amazing June!  Those boots are just killer.  thanks for the pics- looks like so much fun!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i need opinions! 
i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!


----------



## tb-purselover

So I love the concept of the leather puffy vest! I don't think you look like a clown. But, I think it is too big for you. It is one of those pieces where you need to either size down a lot OR be super duper tall. Maybe if you wore it with heels?

Man, I know you are very tall! You could get away with it if you had on your Jacob boots or some type of wedge boot. I would totally look like a clown in this piece since I'm short. Even if I wore a wedge boot I would look ridiculous!

Can you try it on with wedge boots and take another picture for us?

HTH!



nycbagfiend said:


> i need opinions!
> i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!


----------



## dbaby

nycbagfiend said:


> i need opinions!
> i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!



I kind of love this! The oversize-ness is amazing. I think you'll wear it a lot in the winter. It'll be great over some chunky knits. Maybe keep the bottom more slim with more fitted jeans and a taller boot?


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> i need opinions!
> i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!



i thought you look pretty nice in this vest...but i would do a slim fitted jeans....


----------



## tb-purselover

You look beautiful! I really love the Blacksons on you .

Thank you for the spy pics! It looks like a lot of people showed up and it was a lot of fun. It is so cool you got to go and have an IM boutique so close to feel and try on the pieces. Some of those pieces people were wearing are TDF. I am a sucker for lace and that one picture the lady in the white, lace top and skirt is droolworthy!!! It was so beautiful on the runway and to see pictures of those items on a real person is mesmerizing.



juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> You look beautiful! I really love the Blacksons on you .
> 
> Thank you for the spy pics! It looks like a lot of people showed up and it was a lot of fun. It is so cool you got to go and have an IM boutique so close to feel and try on the pieces. Some of those pieces people were wearing is TDF. I am a sucker for lace and that one picture the lady in the white, lace top and skirt is droolworthy!!! It was so beautiful on the runway and to see pictures of those items on a real person is mesmerizing.



thanks!!
oh..the lady in white...i think she's the store manager.  all the SAs were in IM head to toe...
this girl was wearing a taupe dicker (from last season...) sigh...the color was perfect as a neutral. 
another SA was wearing the milwauki in coned heels, gray...
most ppl came were in IM shoes...


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You look amazing June!  Those boots are just killer.  thanks for the pics- looks like so much fun!



thank you!!


----------



## mnpurselover

Can you call an IM boutique and order over the phone?


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> yes...i went to the store at 7 and some ppl still came in to just shop and leave. it wasn't very crowded at 7 but it got very crowded after 7:30 or later...
> 
> it was sooo crowded at Soho...right after getting off the subway, and so many ppl on the streets. the weather was very muggy and it was just very hot....
> it was just some music and cocktails....the music got really loud when ppl started coming in.
> 
> 
> no i didn't. *after the blacksons, i won't be buying anything until sale season...*
> 
> thanks everyone and you're welcome!!



June, you looked AH-mazing!!! What a fun and glamorous event! Thanks so much for sharing those photos. 

And I admire your discipline! I should be abstaining until sale season too but I just can't help but be tempted constantly!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, ladies!!

i think you're all right about the skinny jeans--it might balance out the proportions a bit if i try a slimmer bottom. i was being lazy and just throwing it over today's outfit but i will try the skinny bottom tonight and take a photo!

tb, you're right--it is kinda huge!  i'm a shade over 5'8" so the petite are likely sized out of this one.  i'll throw the jacobs on with it and the skinny jeans tonight and see if that works too.

d-baby, it is a fun and i think could be a functional piece--it's very warm and cozy.

i do think it's a fun piece but even on a good sale from the outnet, it's not cheap so if i keep it, i need to make sure it'll get good use!  i'm on an oversized roll lately--i tracked down and ordered the qing cardigan in ivory yesterday--i wavered over it when i saw it debut on the barneys site and was surprised how quickly it sold out...kept waiting for a popback and finally just called around--not an easy find!  





tb-purselover said:


> So I love the concept of the leather puffy vest! I don't think you look like a clown. But, I think it is too big for you. It is one of those pieces where you need to either size down a lot OR be super duper tall. Maybe if you wore it with heels?
> 
> Man, I know you are very tall! You could get away with it if you had on your Jacob boots or some type of wedge boot. I would totally look like a clown in this piece since I'm short. Even if I wore a wedge boot I would look ridiculous!
> 
> Can you try it on with wedge boots and take another picture for us?
> 
> HTH!





dbaby said:


> I kind of love this! The oversize-ness is amazing. I think you'll wear it a lot in the winter. It'll be great over some chunky knits. Maybe keep the bottom more slim with more fitted jeans and a taller boot?





juneping said:


> i thought you look pretty nice in this vest...but i would do a slim fitted jeans....


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> Hello, Rara!  This is GREAT info to have, thank you! I'm actually kind of shocked that it isn't itchy at all.  This is one of those IM pieces that I would dearly love to have, but I'm hesitant to pay full price because I feel there *miiiight* be a chance a few sweaters still be around by end of season, and then go on sale.  I'm supposed to be on a ban though, so I have to try to be good.
> 
> Seriously, hanging around this thread is so, so, SO bad for my wallet! No offense girls but I might have to go into hiding for awhile!



Tell me about it!! 




juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...



looked like fun!



juneping said:


> another SA was wearing the milwauki in coned heels, gray...
> most ppl came were in IM shoes...



So, wait....the SA was wearing the Milwaukee but with cone heels? In Grey? This is the Memphis then, right? But in Grey? What did you think them??? Did they look like the heel was high?


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i need opinions!
> i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!



Agree with rest of ladies.  I see it has lots potential ESP you are tall and with killer heels booties, slim jeans....  Have you tried it with you Willas?  I think that pairing will look super casual chic.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!!
> oh..the lady in white...i think she's the store manager.  all the SAs were in IM head to toe...
> this girl was wearing a taupe dicker (from last season...) sigh...the color was perfect as a neutral.
> another SA was wearing the milwauki in coned heels, gray...
> most ppl came were in IM shoes...



I think most of them get "allowances" for their "amazing work  cloth".....are they hiring any part time sales?


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> i  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!


 

Not clown-y at all!   You look great!  I've always had a soft spot for that vest and I think you look awesome.  Since you are tall you can easily carry it off.


----------



## tonkamama

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Can you call an IM boutique and order over the phone?



Yes you call and order over the phone,  but they will ask you to fax in your driver license and credit card copy before they can process your order.


----------



## raradarling

Does anyone know when the IM S/S 2013 show is on? I know it should be this month. I'm currently obsessing over F/W 2012 stuff but the *new items* are on our doorstep!!!! AHHHH! Actually, thinking this way helps me try to stay on a ban and wait for the new stuff. Not that it's been working......


----------



## lulu1982

tb-purselover said:


> I love it, go for it!



 I caved Ladies. Ordered it online. Can't wait 

Now I need to find a coat....I have a serious addiction.


----------



## raradarling

raradarling said:


> Does anyone know when the IM S/S 2013 show is on? I know it should be this month. I'm currently obsessing over F/W 2012 stuff but the *new items* are on our doorstep!!!! AHHHH! Actually, thinking this way helps me try to stay on a ban and wait for the new stuff. Not that it's been working......




I just answered my own question! 

Isabel Marant Show for Spring/Summer 2013
Friday, Sept. 28th
Paris
3:30pm!!!!!!!!


----------



## juneping

this is the boots i saw...can't remeber the heels but i believe it's cone heel...

tonka....i don't think so....i tried applying before (not for IM) and it's always full time for high end retail...
they have employee discount...like 30% not much. but i bet they get the first dip when sale starts...



tonkamama said:


> I think most of them get "allowances" for their "amazing work  cloth".....are they hiring any part time sales?







raradarling said:


> Tell me about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> So, wait....the SA was wearing the Milwaukee but with cone heels? In Grey? This is the Memphis then, right? But in Grey? What did you think them??? Did they look like the heel was high?


----------



## am2022

I agree with everything tb said !! Let's try some heeled boots pls!
Can't wait for pics!!! So fun!! 
On the runway this was paired with the black manlys right?
Let's get you some manly NYC!!! You would look spectacular!!




tb-purselover said:


> So I love the concept of the leather puffy vest! I don't think you look like a clown. But, I think it is too big for you. It is one of those pieces where you need to either size down a lot OR be super duper tall. Maybe if you wore it with heels?
> 
> Man, I know you are very tall! You could get away with it if you had on your Jacob boots or some type of wedge boot. I would totally look like a clown in this piece since I'm short. Even if I wore a wedge boot I would look ridiculous!
> 
> Can you try it on with wedge boots and take another picture for us?
> 
> HTH!


----------



## raradarling

re: JUNEPING PIC


OH_MY_GOD  

there goes my wallet...

If anyone sees these in GREY pleeeease let me know. Kristy - did you see this!!!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> June, you looked AH-mazing!!! What a fun and glamorous event! Thanks so much for sharing those photos.
> 
> And I admire your discipline! I should be abstaining until sale season too but I just can't help but be tempted constantly!!!



thank you....


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> re: JUNEPING PIC
> 
> 
> OH_MY_GOD
> 
> there goes my wallet...
> 
> If anyone sees these in GREY pleeeease let me know. Kristy - did you see this!!!



may be you can call the IM store in soho and/or LA and send them this pic with you....and they'll be able to get one for you. should be the same as berry..1155...or little higher...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...



June, you looked awesome! I wish I could have made it over there. You managed to take some great photos!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...



June, as always, you look smashing on Marant boots, that Blacksons are hot! I wish i could pull off that heel w/out tripping, it's always a disaster for me. I'm waiting for the  Berrys, but if it's the same fit & height as the Jacobs that i tried when i was there, i'm still undecided. I really love the look, i wish Marant would make them in less than 3" heels or maybe some hidden front platform for more comfort.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> i need opinions!
> i bought this oversized leather puffy vest thing when it popped up on the outnet last week--i was intrigued by the runway shots from last fall so figured i'd give it a shot.  when it arrived i kinda loved it but now after trying it on several times, not sure if i was just swayed but the idea of it but in reality it's kind of silly looking?!  granted, i just threw it on over baggy boyfriend jeans which might emphasize the oversized-ness, but what does everyone think?  feel free to tell me if i look like a clown!


Love big puffy vest-i think you will get a lot of use from it. Skinnies and heels to offset it-agree with the ladies here. and i'm so jealous that you are tall-you can carry anything off without looking stumpy! 



raradarling said:


> re: JUNEPING PIC
> 
> 
> OH_MY_GOD
> 
> there goes my wallet...
> 
> If anyone sees these in GREY pleeeease let me know. Kristy - did you see this!!!


WILL DO!!!!  Def give IM store a call like Juneping suggested.


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> June, as always, you look smashing on Marant boots, that Blacksons are hot! I wish i could pull off that heel w/out tripping, it's always a disaster for me. I'm waiting for the  Berrys, but if it's the same fit & height as the Jacobs that i tried when i was there, i'm still undecided. I really love the look, i wish Marant would make them in less than 3" heels or maybe some hidden front platform for more comfort.



well...don't mean to confuse you..but here i go:
these boots are much more comfortable than mony and dana...it's my first time wearing them yesterday and i walked quite a bit. they hurt (don't get me wrong) but i don't think i could make it that far if i was wearing dana b/c when the boots aren't snug you had to use some kind of effort or something i can't describe to keep going. i am also curious how the berry will fit....


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> may be you can call the IM store in soho and/or LA and send them this pic with you....and they'll be able to get one for you. should be the same as berry..1155...or little higher...





jellylicious said:


> WILL DO!!!!  Def give IM store a call like Juneping suggested.



Good idea - I will try LA since they are closer to my part of the world. I can't find the phone number for the LA store? Do any of you know it? thx!



imlvholic said:


> i wish Marant would make them in less than 3" heels or maybe some hidden front platform for more comfort.



TOTALLY!!


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:
			
		

> June, as always, you look smashing on Marant boots, that Blacksons are hot! I wish i could pull off that heel w/out tripping, it's always a disaster for me. I'm waiting for the  Berrys, but if it's the same fit & height as the Jacobs that i tried when i was there, i'm still undecided. I really love the look, i wish Marant would make them in less than 3" heels or maybe some hidden front platform for more comfort.



Totally agree that Ms. Marant should start giving us choices... I really hope she can design her amazing runway booties with Dicker heel...hehe


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Good idea - I will try LA since they are closer to my part of the world. I can't find the phone number for the LA store? Do any of you know it? thx!
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALLY!!



i can't find the # neither...
address
8454 Melrose Place, West Hollywood, CA 90069
try calling the soho and ask them to give you the la #..
212-219-2284


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i can't find the # neither...
> address
> 8454 Melrose Place, West Hollywood, CA 90069
> try calling the soho and ask them to give you the la #..
> 212-219-2284



thx, june!!


----------



## gymangel812

ok so i got my taupe jennys and black bazils.

here are the jennys, i like them but feel like my hips/thighs look huge lol. i'm a size 2 for reference. maybe i should get the black leather instead? what do you all think of them on me?









here's the black bazils:








i'm on the fence on them, my sister says they look like skater shoes hehe

pardon the crap pics, i'm digital camera illiterate, my pics always look fuzzy/noisy


----------



## mnpurselover

tonkamama said:


> Yes you call and order over the phone,  but they will ask you to fax in your driver license and credit card copy before they can process your order.



Thanks!

I have never been in an IM store.  Do they have a lot of sizes, selection?


----------



## mnpurselover

raradarling said:


> I just answered my own question!
> 
> Isabel Marant Show for Spring/Summer 2013
> Friday, Sept. 28th
> Paris
> 3:30pm!!!!!!!!



Good point!  The new stuff will be coming out!  So when does spring/summer go on sale?  late winter?


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> ok so i got my taupe jennys and black bazils.
> 
> here are the jennys, i like them but feel like my hips/thighs look huge lol. i'm a size 2 for reference. maybe i should get the black leather instead? what do you all think of them on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the black bazils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the fence on them, my sister says they look like skater shoes hehe
> 
> pardon the crap pics, i'm digital camera illiterate, my pics always look fuzzy/noisy



they both look fine on you...i thought you look fine
about the pic quality...if you don't zoom..it'll be less grainy..


----------



## mnpurselover

gymangel812 said:


> ok so i got my taupe jennys and black bazils.
> 
> here are the jennys, i like them but feel like my hips/thighs look huge lol. i'm a size 2 for reference. maybe i should get the black leather instead? what do you all think of them on me?



Love the Jennys!!!


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> may be you can call the IM store in soho and/or LA and send them this pic with you....and they'll be able to get one for you. should be the same as berry..1155...or little higher...





raradarling said:


> Tell me about it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> So, wait....the SA was wearing the Milwaukee but with cone heels? In Grey? This is the Memphis then, right? But in Grey? What did you think them??? Did they look like the heel was high?




I spoke with an SA at IM Soho earlier in the week and they will be getting the Memphis (cone heel with studs) but don't have them yet. She will be contacting me when they come in, so I will let everyone know on here! HTH


----------



## mnpurselover

Advice from IM experts.  I know, I am obsessing about color, etc because I never get to see anything in person.

Bobbys:  I own the white  I'd like a pair for more winter wear.  

Camel or taupe or beige?  Or wait it out and see what comes out in the spring and forget the winter.  

Help!


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> I spoke with an SA at IM Soho earlier in the week and they will be getting the Memphis (cone heel with studs) but don't have them yet. She will be contacting me when they come in, so I will let everyone know on here! HTH



now i wonder how the SA got the first dip into those shoes? were they samples??


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> now i wonder how the SA got the first dip into those shoes? were they samples??



That is a good question! When I saw them in your pics I was wondering the same thing! Hmm


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> thank you ladies for your sweet comments!!
> *
> kayin *- they run TTS, not narrow not wide, the heels are very straight and sturdy like *TB* mentioned before. b/c my gwen heel (right shoe) was wobbly. they hug the feet snugly so i felt very secure. there're some room in my monys. i felt this pair is the best pair of IM boots...in terms of the fit and the way they hold my feet. i was expecting to add insole b/c i thought they were going to be roomy but they fit snug. US7.5 will def need 38.
> the craftsmanship is just incredible, so beautiful. i am glad i bought them...they're really look like a piece of art to me.
> thought i measured the heels against my zara i-basic heels and IM is shorter but when i wore them together  IM felt higher...not sure why??
> i hope to see you in memphis/berry soon...


Thanks so much June for your review! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Kaypa

amacasa said:


> oops pic!


 
Oh, how I like this pic! Thanks for sharing amacasa!



juneping said:


> okay just got back from the FNO @ IM...
> 
> here are some spy photos & one of my outfit in blacksons...


 
June, you look absolutely stunning in the Blacksons! I wish I could wear such high heels. And love all the other pics giving an impression of what looks like a fun night. BTW, did you get anything during FNO?  Never mind, I just read you didn't get anything... Hmm there so much to catch up on...


----------



## meishe

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Advice from IM experts.  I know, I am obsessing about color, etc because I never get to see anything in person.
> 
> Bobbys:  I own the white  I'd like a pair for more winter wear.
> 
> Camel or taupe or beige?  Or wait it out and see what comes out in the spring and forget the winter.
> 
> Help!



I think beige might be too light if you're going for winter... the camel and taupe are still versatile for either. I have the taupe and really like them--


----------



## am2022

Love both actually !!! Congrats!!



gymangel812 said:


> ok so i got my taupe jennys and black bazils.
> 
> here are the jennys, i like them but feel like my hips/thighs look huge lol. i'm a size 2 for reference. maybe i should get the black leather instead? what do you all think of them on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the black bazils:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm on the fence on them, my sister says they look like skater shoes hehe
> 
> pardon the crap pics, i'm digital camera illiterate, my pics always look fuzzy/noisy


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> I spoke with an SA at IM Soho earlier in the week and they will be getting the Memphis (cone heel with studs) but don't have them yet. She will be contacting me when they come in, so I will let everyone know on here! HTH



Hi Soho!

I spoke to an SA at the IM store in Soho today and she said the same thing. She didn't know when they were coming and didn't know the price. She did say they might be getting the Memphis in Black, Grey, and Red! No confirmation, tho. She took my name and put me on the email list for when they arrive. So between us we should be able to sound the alarm when they arrive!!!  

What is the IM store policy? I've read here that there are no returns, store credit only? Does anyone outside of NYC know what they charge to ship within the USA? 



juneping said:


> now i wonder how the SA got the first dip into those shoes? were they samples??



Hmm....must be samples. But, why model an item for which they have no info? Very odd to have model pairs available for SA's when the rest of the stock seems to be delayed...Then again, it was FNO which is a big deal and a chance to showcase what's new!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

raradarling said:


> Hi Soho!
> 
> I spoke to an SA at the IM store in Soho today and she said the same thing. She didn't know when they were coming and didn't know the price. She did say they might be getting the Memphis in Black, Grey, and Red! No confirmation, tho. She took my name and put me on the email list for when they arrive. So between us we should be able to sound the alarm when they arrive!!!
> 
> What is the IM store policy? I've read here that there are no returns, store credit only? Does anyone outside of NYC know what they charge to ship within the USA?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....must be samples. But, why model an item for which they have no info? Very odd to have model pairs available for SA's when the rest of the stock seems to be delayed...Then again, it was FNO which is a big deal and a chance to showcase what's new!



The IM SoHo store policy is no returns, only store credit/exchanges within 15 days. They charge anywhere from $16-18 for shipping.


----------



## tonkamama

mnpurselover said:
			
		

> Advice from IM experts.  I know, I am obsessing about color, etc because I never get to see anything in person.
> 
> Bobbys:  I own the white  I'd like a pair for more winter wear.
> 
> Camel or taupe or beige?  Or wait it out and see what comes out in the spring and forget the winter.
> 
> Help!



Carmel or taupe.  I have taupe from last year, beautiful color which I wear all year round including winter.


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Love big puffy vest-i think you will get a lot of use from it. Skinnies and heels to offset it-agree with the ladies here. and i'm so jealous that you are tall-you can carry anything off without looking stumpy!
> 
> 
> WILL DO!!!!  Def give IM store a call like Juneping suggested.



thanks jellylicious!  i'm totally drained tonight but will take a photo shortly w/skinnys and heels!

aww...you're kind!  i think petite is great and you certainly rock your outfits just as much as any taller chick!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Agree with rest of ladies.  I see it has lots potential ESP you are tall and with killer heels booties, slim jeans....  Have you tried it with you Willas?  I think that pairing will look super casual chic.



ooh--great idea, tonka!  the wilas or even bobbys might be a fun sporty way to give some extra height w/the vest!  gonna try that too-thanks!


----------



## jellylicious

Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.



OMG...you look stunning!!
what kind of dress that is? pls share...


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> re: JUNEPING PIC
> 
> 
> OH_MY_GOD
> 
> there goes my wallet...
> 
> If anyone sees these in GREY pleeeease let me know. Kristy - did you see this!!!



HOLY MOTHER OF.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  June* you just spotted the Memphis!!! IRL!!!!!!  Yes, *Rara*, we are screwed.


----------



## raradarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> The IM SoHo store policy is no returns, only store credit/exchanges within 15 days. They charge anywhere from $16-18 for shipping.



Thanks, Kristi!! This is good info!



jellylicious said:


> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.



You always look great!!!



KristyDarling said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  June* you just spotted the Memphis!!! IRL!!!!!!  Yes, *Rara*, we are screwed.



KRISTY! We are in trouble. BIIGGGG trouble. Especially with a "no returns" policy at the IM store!!  So, what are you thinking: grey or black? I'm leaning to grey.


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> KRISTY! We are in trouble. BIIGGGG trouble. Especially with a "no returns" policy at the IM store!!  So, what are you thinking: grey or black? I'm leaning to grey.



Black. Only because I have gray Monys, otherwise I'd totally grab them in gray!!!  I'm going to call IM Soho tomorrow to get on the list too! Whoever gets 'em first (MyTheresa vs. IM Soho) wins my business!!!  now, how to get DH on board.....


----------



## tonkamama

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> ok so i got my taupe jennys and black bazils.
> 
> here are the jennys, i like them but feel like my hips/thighs look huge lol. i'm a size 2 for reference. maybe i should get the black leather instead? what do you all think of them on me?
> 
> here's the black bazils:
> 
> i'm on the fence on them, my sister says they look like skater shoes hehe
> 
> pardon the crap pics, i'm digital camera illiterate, my pics always look fuzzy/noisy



Congrats, both look very nice on you.


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.




Fabulous!!!!  You look so great!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.



Your pic just talk me into I need Jennys!  You look amazing!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> OMG...you look stunning!!
> what kind of dress that is? pls share...


Thanks June! It's an oldie-A.Wang T dress, have to say it held up pretty nicely.  



raradarling said:


> You always look great!!!
> 
> KRISTY! We are in trouble. BIIGGGG trouble. Especially with a "no returns" policy at the IM store!!  So, what are you thinking: grey or black? I'm leaning to grey.





mercer said:


> Fabulous!!!!  You look so great!!


 



tonkamama said:


> Your pic just talk me into I need Jennys!  You look amazing!


*Tonka-yes you need them!!! * Don't mean to be an enabler.... they really are a great staple! I took my regular IM size 38.


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> this is the boots i saw...can't remeber the heels but i believe it's cone heel...
> 
> tonka....i don't think so....i tried applying before (not for IM) and it's always full time for high end retail...
> they have employee discount...like 30% not much. but i bet they get the first dip when sale starts...



Ooooh thank you for the spy pics June!!  Guess this answers my question about whether the Memphis will have a ^ or v cut at the top.

Loving your pics from FNO! You looked spectacular.  Bet it was hectic out there!!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.



You look fabulous!  By the way is that '05 Magenta? I have the same bag!


----------



## am2022

Wow !!! You look aaaammmaaaazing jelly!!!

QUOTE=jellylicious;22813828]Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my <amacasamd@comcast.net> wrote:
Hello there again.

Been crazy busy with kids, work, and taking out my large red trio and
loving it ..thanks to you.

Ive snagged some new isabel marant sneakers as my old navy/ cream needs to
take a rest...



Even though im always in marant sneakers... still curious as to how much
now for the celine sandals that i was jonesing for???



I think its the camel/ black with silver heel and the black with gold
chain.



Please reply ASAP my dear Chrystalla...  as the sales here in the US
are insane!!!



ANna, go-to pair-absolutely love them. [/QUOTE]


----------



## dbaby

IM store in HK has an instagram acct and they've been posting pics of the Milwauke And Blacksons http://instagr.am/p/POKoL5D12Z/


----------



## soholaleni

amacasa said:
			
		

> Wow !!! You look aaaammmaaaazing jelly!!!
> 
> QUOTE=jellylicious;22813828]Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my <amacasamd@comcast.net> wrote:
> Hello there again.
> 
> Been crazy busy with kids, work, and taking out my large red trio and
> loving it ..thanks to you.
> 
> Ive snagged some new isabel marant sneakers as my old navy/ cream needs to
> take a rest...
> 
> Even though im always in marant sneakers... still curious as to how much
> now for the celine sandals that i was jonesing for???
> 
> I think its the camel/ black with silver heel and the black with gold
> chain.
> 
> Please reply ASAP my dear Chrystalla...  as the sales here in the US
> are insane!!!
> 
> ANna, go-to pair-absolutely love them.


[/QUOTE]

Where did you see the two Celine sandals you are talking about??! They sound like the pairs on my wish list!!


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> Black. Only because I have gray Monys, otherwise I'd totally grab them in gray!!!  I'm going to call IM Soho tomorrow to get on the list too! Whoever gets 'em first (MyTheresa vs. IM Soho) wins my business!!!  now, how to get DH on board.....



Haha, poor DH. Once he sees you in them I'm sure he will get on board.  I have the Manlys in Grey but when I look at the pics of the Milwaukees and now the Memphis in Grey, I feel like they have a slightly lilac-grey thing going on - very different from the slate grey of my Manlys. Another case, I suppose, of "why can't I see these IRL in order to make a decision!!!"  Definitely call the IM boutique. She took my email, the style, the colour, and my size. I'm assuming from that that they might hold a pair for those on the list? I agree that it's a matter of who gets them first at this point - IM vs. MyTh. Like I mentioned before, LVR listed them in their pre-sale as available mid-October. I'm starting to think that's going to be pretty accurate - if the IM boutique has no info then the drop-date can't be too close?




dbaby said:


> IM store in HK has an instagram acct and they've been posting pics of the Milwauke And Blacksons http://instagr.am/p/POKoL5D12Z/



Did you also see the knee-high anthracite wedge boots they posted? the ones without fringe or any other embellishment?


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> Ooooh thank you for the spy pics June!!  Guess this answers my question about whether the Memphis will have a ^ or v cut at the top.
> 
> Loving your pics from FNO! You looked spectacular.  Bet it was hectic out there!!



thanks and glad you liked the photos...
it was very crowded in soho...full of ppl. never seen that many ppl after 7pm.....it was also very hot and humid....we had a brutal summer.


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Haha, poor DH. Once he sees you in them I'm sure he will get on board.  I have the Manlys in Grey but when I look at the pics of the Milwaukees and now the Memphis in Grey, I feel like they have a slightly lilac-grey thing going on - very different from the slate grey of my Manlys. Another case, I suppose, of "why can't I see these IRL in order to make a decision!!!"  Definitely call the IM boutique. She took my email, the style, the colour, and my size. I'm assuming from that that they might hold a pair for those on the list? I agree that it's a matter of who gets them first at this point - IM vs. MyTh. Like I mentioned before, LVR listed them in their pre-sale as available mid-October. I'm starting to think that's going to be pretty accurate - if the IM boutique has no info then the drop-date can't be too close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did you also see the knee-high anthracite wedge boots they posted? the ones without fringe or any other embellishment*?




i thought there are some rim details at the top...it's called janet i think....


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Wow !!! You look aaaammmaaaazing jelly!!!
> 
> Been crazy busy with kids, work, and taking out my large red trio and
> loving it ..thanks to you.
> 
> Ive snagged some new isabel marant sneakers as my old navy/ cream needs to
> take a rest...
> 
> Even though im always in marant sneakers... still curious as to how much
> now for the celine sandals that i was jonesing for???
> 
> I think its the camel/ black with silver heel and the black with gold
> chain.
> 
> Please reply ASAP my dear Chrystalla...  as the sales here in the US
> are insane!!!


[/QUOTE]
Thanks Ama! Ooh can't wait to see your new sneaks-what color did you get? and your CELINE!!!!


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> You look fabulous!  By the way is that '05 Magenta? I have the same bag!



Great eye KristyDarling!!! Yes, it is the '05. Isn't the leather just the best wayyy back when.


----------



## am2022

Ladies I'm not really tech savvy and that latter part of my reply was a message for Chrystalla the department feminin lovely lady who takes care of emails !!!
And I've been trying to forward messages to some
Tpf ladies here who requested as well
As
The Tpf marant group
And tried to cut and paste and how it ended
Up
Here is beyond me !!! Goes to
Show that I still have a lot to learn
With my iPhone !! Lol!


Soho: the Celine
Sandals had always been in stock at DF but I kind of waited for
The sales and they disappeared of course!!!


QUOTE=jellylicious;22819128][/QUOTE]
Thanks Ama! Ooh can't wait to see your new sneaks-what color did you get? and your CELINE!!!! [/QUOTE]


----------



## soholaleni

Amacasa: Oh, darn! I have been after 2 pairs of Celine sandals for a looong time!

Has anyone else noticed these leather shorts for sale or tried them on? I am obsessed but just wish they weren't so expensive...$1000 is a LOT for a pair of shorts, as much as I love them.

EDIT: sorry the pic is soo massive!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i thought there are some rim details at the top...it's called janet i think....



Yes - those are the ones!! They look really nice on!




soholaleni said:


> Amacasa: Oh, darn! I have been after 2 pairs of Celine sandals for a looong time!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these leather shorts for sale or tried them on? I am obsessed but just wish they weren't so expensive...$1000 is a LOT for a pair of shorts, as much as I love them.
> 
> EDIT: sorry the pic is soo massive!



Have you tried Club Monaco? They tend to have leather shorts for less $$$.


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Amacasa: Oh, darn! I have been after 2 pairs of Celine sandals for a looong time!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these leather shorts for sale or tried them on? I am obsessed but just wish they weren't so expensive...$1000 is a LOT for a pair of shorts, as much as I love them.
> 
> EDIT: sorry the pic is soo massive!



I'm lusting over these!  Way too $$$


----------



## flower71

mnpurselover said:


> Advice from IM experts.  I know, I am obsessing about color, etc because I never get to see anything in person.
> 
> Bobbys:  I own the white  I'd like a pair for more winter wear.
> 
> Camel or taupe or beige?  Or wait it out and see what comes out in the spring and forget the winter.
> 
> Help!


Hi! I would say taupe all the way, it's the best of hues and you can wear then all year round depending on the weather. Beige is too light for winter (if you live in a cold area, will get dirty faster). HTH!



jellylicious said:


> Sooooo...i got my Jennys today.  They are definitely going to be my practical, go-to pair-absolutely love them.


oh jelly!! Now I want a pair too!! I saw Kaypa in those on her blog and mercer too...now which colour? I'd go with black, seeing as I already have a pair or Fiorentina+Baker boots in taupe...goodness, aren't we helpless??


KristyDarling said:


> Black. Only because I have gray Monys, otherwise I'd totally grab them in gray!!!  I'm going to call IM Soho tomorrow to get on the list too! Whoever gets 'em first (MyTheresa vs. IM Soho) wins my business!!!  now, how to get DH on board.....


I know, I just keep on thinking of these boots after seeing them in the pic...I wonder how those fit...I'd be saved if they were too high...

Just for info, my Bazils have been shipped!! So I will be posting shortly, promise. So happy! This season, it's all about sweaters and boots /sneakers for me. I just took a look in my closet, I really am a tad obsessive, help!


----------



## eifitcon

Does anyone have the Monty jacket? I'm deciding to buy it, but would love to hear some opinions if you have it about the sizing & see some mod pics if anyone has some 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314705


----------



## Paris Darling

eifitcon said:


> Does anyone have the Monty jacket? I'm deciding to buy it, but would love to hear some opinions if you have it about the sizing & see some mod pics if anyone has some
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314705



I was wondering the same thing, even though my size isn't available anymore...


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> Amacasa: Oh, darn! I have been after 2 pairs of Celine sandals for a looong time!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these leather shorts for sale or tried them on? I am obsessed but just wish they weren't so expensive...$1000 is a LOT for a pair of shorts, as much as I love them.
> 
> EDIT: sorry the pic is soo massive!



i love these...been looking for a pair of leather shorts for a while now and these would fit the bill perfectly but i don't want to spend that much on a pair.  hoping they make it to sale-time!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> Yes - those are the ones!! They look really nice on!
> 
> Have you tried Club Monaco? They tend to have leather shorts for less $$$.



I tried looking there, but nothing right now  I've actually looked at all other brands and these are the only pair I love. Just can't get my head around that price!



jellylicious said:


> I'm lusting over these!  Way too $$$



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so!



nycbagfiend said:


> i love these...been looking for a pair of leather shorts for a while now and these would fit the bill perfectly but i don't want to spend that much on a pair.  hoping they make it to sale-time!



I was hoping the same thing, but they are selling out so I don't think so


----------



## eifitcon

Paris Darling said:


> I was wondering the same thing, even though my size isn't available anymore...



They still have some in size FR34 on Matchesfashion if that's your size 

I hope someone will tell us about its sizing soon


----------



## Kaypa

eifitcon said:
			
		

> They still have some in size FR34 on Matchesfashion if that's your size
> 
> I hope someone will tell us about its sizing soon



Hi, I purchased the Monty. IMO it runs a bit small. I'm normally in between sizes 38 and 40 in IM, but took a size 42, also because that was the only size that was left in store. It is lighly larger now, but I like it that way. Was a bit itchy, but am planning to wear thick long sleeve tees underneath. HTH!


----------



## eifitcon

Paris Darling said:


> I was wondering the same thing, even though my size isn't available anymore...





Kaypa said:


> Hi, I purchased the Monty. IMO it runs a bit small. I'm normally in between sizes 38 and 40 in IM, but took a size 42, also because that was the only size that was left in store. It is lighly larger now, but I like it that way. Was a bit itchy, but am planning to wear thick long sleeve tees underneath. HTH!



Thanks, I'll order it tomorrow and tell my opinions about the sizing when I get it


----------



## Paris Darling

eifitcon said:


> They still have some in size FR34 on Matchesfashion if that's your size
> 
> I hope someone will tell us about its sizing soon



Thanks for the link, but I'm a size 36. The only size that's not available, haha!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Thought I'd share my outfit today!
Hope you ladies had a good weekend!


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!



you look great, kristi!  what a fantastic figure--those itzels were made for you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?

as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!







and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)


----------



## nycbagfiend

also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?


----------



## juneping

*kristi* - nice legs...i love the casual and chic-ness of your pairing...

*nyc* - def a keeper....i love both looks, but since i am a heel lover, the jacabs really bring the outfit to another level. very effortless...
about the sweater coat...i like it on you. the only thing i would say is the white/ivy color....it can't stand any stain....


----------



## tonkamama

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!



You look so chic!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?
> 
> as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!
> 
> and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)



 The leather vest is a keeper.  I love both pairings agree that Jacobs will look super chic with skinny jeans for afternoon high tea dates with your girlfriend.

  I love the wills pairing for a more casual relax setting... imagine this outfit with your baby in the stroller... You gonna be the most fashionable mom on the blocks.

Agree with June that the cream coat might be harder to keep clean, but I do love the style.  My money tree needs some rest so I must wait for sales and hope there are something left for me...


----------



## rocket06

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!



Tres Cool look! I won't be able to squeeze into those skinny but i can give the top a try. where is the top from?


----------



## OrangeFizz

angelastoel said:


> and here another flana outfit, love to dress down my fancy jackets to wear them during the day.



You are always so well dressed!


----------



## dbaby

Kristy and nyc, you both look fantastic! Evangelie from styleheroine posted about IM sizes shrinking! If she's having sizing up problems, then I bet I will too!
http://www.styleheroine.com/2012/09/09/size-up/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=size-up


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi... I'm new to Isabel Marant and would like to know what is the difference between Isabel Marant and the Etoile Isabel Marant label?  There is not much info, but from what I can tell, Isabel Marant is the higher end label and most pieces are Made in France or Italy while Etoile is lower end and some pieces are made in say, Portugal?  

Is that correct?  Any insight from the experts here?   

I am debating between the Etoile Isabel Marant Monty jacket and the Isabel Marant Barte jacket.  

My favorite is the Monty jacket, but it is made in Poland so I am not totally thrilled by that.  My second favorite is the Barte jacket.  

I would love to hear any opinions and thoughts on either of these jackets.  

Thank you.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi All,

I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.

I hope you all are having a great weekend!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!



thanks *TB* for sharing another mod pic....love how your pair the red scarf with your gray tone outfit. very stylish...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> you look great, kristi!  what a fantastic figure--those itzels were made for you!



You are so sweet, wow, thank you so much!



juneping said:


> *kristi* - nice legs...i love the casual and chic-ness of your pairing...



Thanks so much June! 



tonkamama said:


> You look so chic!



Thank you so much dear!



rocket06 said:


> Tres Cool look! I won't be able to squeeze into those skinny but i can give the top a try. where is the top from?



Thank you! The top is Étoile, called the "Travis".


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?
> 
> as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)


That is just a fabulous fall look!!!!!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!



adorable!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?



oh!  I just love this!


----------



## mercer

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!



So perfect!


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?
> 
> as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)





nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?


I love everything!  So casual and so chic!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

mercer said:


> So perfect!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?



I LOVE that on you! It looks super cozy and it's perfect for Fall!


----------



## Jaded81

Just wanted to pop by and say hello! Everyone looks great! Sorry I have been so mad busy, just opened our store this weekend!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!


very nice outfit, what kind of top is that? love it!


----------



## Paris Darling

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!



Love it! Both you and your outfit look amazing!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?


Hi! I really think your puffy coat is a keeper, and I have an ivory cardicoat that is the best! I am around kids all the time and it doesn't get dirty easily.  For me it's a must in any gals wardrobe, for casual dressing when the temp starts going down. I even wear it with dresses and thick stockings and chunky boots/booties (Jennys for ex)...We're nearly twins


tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!


thanks for the pic, you must be so busy, i haven't much time these days to take pics or be on tpf (very good on my wallet!)...Love this look, have you done something to your hair? 



kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!


wow, those jeans are perfect on you! love your figure, IM style for sure!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Just wanted to pop by and say hello! Everyone looks great! Sorry I have been so mad busy, just opened our store this weekend!


Hiya!! Hope it went well, what store is it? Hugs to you


----------



## dbaby

soholaleni said:


> Amacasa: Oh, darn! I have been after 2 pairs of Celine sandals for a looong time!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed these leather shorts for sale or tried them on? I am obsessed but just wish they weren't so expensive...$1000 is a LOT for a pair of shorts, as much as I love them.
> 
> EDIT: sorry the pic is soo massive!



Those are amazing, but I saw these Oak leather shorts and they're sort of similar? I like the non-elasticized waist that the IM shorts have better, though..


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Those are amazing, but I saw these Oak leather shorts and they're sort of similar? I like the non-elasticized waist that the IM shorts have better, though..


 
i hope you don't mind me to chime in that the IM leather shorts when wear with longer chunky sweater...it has the illlusion of a mini skirt...b/c the leg openings are more flare...the oak pair is more of a loose fit IMHO...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

CommeUneEtoile said:


> very nice outfit, what kind of top is that? love it!



Thank you so much ! It's the Étoile "Travis" tee!



Paris Darling said:


> Love it! Both you and your outfit look amazing!



Thank you sweetie!



flower71 said:


> wow, those jeans are perfect on you! love your figure, IM style for sure!



I'm so flattered! Thanks so much.


----------



## Jaded81

flower71 said:
			
		

> Hiya!! Hope it went well, what store is it? Hugs to you



Thank you! It is a British sweet, chocolate and snack shop


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thought I'd share my outfit today!
> Hope you ladies had a good weekend!


You look so cute! Can't seem to get my hands on that travis-xs sold out in most places. 



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?
> 
> as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)





nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?


You're going to be so happy and warm when the weather gets cooler. Works well with the bazils and jacobs. The cardi is great too!  Def going to be the most stylish mom-hands down.



tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!


Complex outfit but everything you have on goes so well with each other. I returned the Ruby tee-for some odd reason, it made me look boxy on top and hangs ok on me.



Jaded81 said:


> Thank you! It is a British sweet, chocolate and snack shop


Sounds delicious! What is it called? I'll send my cousin over.  Good luck on your opening!


----------



## raradarling

willeyi said:


> Hi... I'm new to Isabel Marant and would like to know what is the difference between Isabel Marant and the Etoile Isabel Marant label?  There is not much info, but from what I can tell, Isabel Marant is the higher end label and most pieces are Made in France or Italy while Etoile is lower end and some pieces are made in say, Portugal?
> 
> Is that correct?  Any insight from the experts here?
> 
> I am debating between the Etoile Isabel Marant Monty jacket and the Isabel Marant Barte jacket.
> 
> My favorite is the Monty jacket, but it is made in Poland so I am not totally thrilled by that.  My second favorite is the Barte jacket.
> 
> I would love to hear any opinions and thoughts on either of these jackets.
> 
> Thank you.



You are right, Etoile is the more affordable line to the higher end IM mainline. I don't have either of these jackets - but, I do have the Momo. I love it! The fabric is so beautiful and elaborate. I agree that it'd be nice to have all these item Made in France - bc Etoile prices are still expensive - but, I guess if you really love it then you should order it and see the level of the workmanship in order to decide. Good luck! 



Jaded81 said:


> Just wanted to pop by and say hello! Everyone looks great! Sorry I have been so mad busy, just opened our store this weekend!



yum...chocolate!!! Congrats!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks *TB* for sharing another mod pic....love how your pair the red scarf with your gray tone outfit. very stylish...



Thanks! I really love the tone on tone grey with a pop of color! I wore it up on the City to celebrate our anniversary and visit the SF MOMA, fit right in with the crowd.



mercer said:


> adorable!



Thank you sweetie!



Jaded81 said:


> Just wanted to pop by and say hello! Everyone looks great! Sorry I have been so mad busy, just opened our store this weekend!



Oo, I hope your store opening went well! How exciting. Tell us more about it .




flower71 said:


> thanks for the pic, you must be so busy, i haven't much time these days to take pics or be on tpf (very good on my wallet!)...Love this look, have you done something to your hair?


Thanks *flower*! Yes, very very busy but try to take a quick pic of my outfits when I have time. 

I did highlight my hair. It has also lightened a bit all overall lately. I am also growing it out a bit. So the highlights stand out a bit more maybe? It is still pretty dark underneath (where the sun does hit it as much).



jellylicious said:


> Complex outfit but everything you have on goes so well with each other. I returned the Ruby tee-for some odd reason, it made me look boxy on top and hangs ok on me.



Oh, I'm sorry the Ruby didn't work out for you. I can see how that can be as you are tiny. It works for me, maybe because my shoulders are broad. I am thinking of getting another one if they are still available when I am off my ban.

Yes, it is a complicated outfit. I love it! One thing I seem to be gravitating towards as of late is pattern on pattern (or bright colors lol). I love the complexity of it. Not sure why I am, just am lately...


----------



## am2022

Ive been busy like everyone here.. but quick drop in
Kristy:  so fab looking... can i borrow your long pins for one night???  Im going for a date night this friday.. i could use some long legs...
TB:  Loving the ensemble... so comfy and cool for a mom like me! 
Flower:  Hello sweetie.. hope you are not working too hard!!!  Hugs!
Jaded:  Chocolate!!! I just did some sweet loading over the weekend..  stumbled on the best tiramisu and wouldn't stop getting a slice each time i could... Congrats on the new store!

NYC:  Looking so fab in all 3 ensembles~!!!  My fave is the one with the vest and the jacob!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Thank you! It is a British sweet, chocolate and snack shop



Congrats on your store grand opening.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!



Love everything you have on from top to bottom.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

jellylicious said:


> You look so cute! Can't seem to get my hands on that travis-xs sold out in most places.



Thank you so much! 
They have the Travis in the grey color like mine at Creatures of Comfort in size xs, m, and l! Maybe you should give them a ring or send them an email. 




amacasa said:


> Ive been busy like everyone here.. but quick drop in
> Kristy:  so fab looking... can i borrow your long pins for one night???  Im going for a date night this friday.. i could use some long legs...
> TB:  Loving the ensemble... so comfy and cool for a mom like me!
> Flower:  Hello sweetie.. hope you are not working too hard!!!  Hugs!
> Jaded:  Chocolate!!! I just did some sweet loading over the weekend..  stumbled on the best tiramisu and wouldn't stop getting a slice each time i could... Congrats on the new store!
> 
> NYC:  Looking so fab in all 3 ensembles~!!!  My fave is the one with the vest and the jacob!!



Hahaha thank you sweetie! I'll send 'em your way this Friday!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Thank you! It is a British sweet, chocolate and snack shop



Yum!!! I would love to be surrounded in all that, the smell must be a dream! Congrats on the store opening!



amacasa said:


> Ive been busy like everyone here.. but quick drop in
> Kristy:  so fab looking... can i borrow your long pins for one night???  Im going for a date night this friday.. i could use some long legs...
> *TB:  Loving the ensemble... so comfy and cool for a mom like me! *
> Flower:  Hello sweetie.. hope you are not working too hard!!!  Hugs!
> Jaded:  Chocolate!!! I just did some sweet loading over the weekend..  stumbled on the best tiramisu and wouldn't stop getting a slice each time i could... Congrats on the new store!
> 
> NYC:  Looking so fab in all 3 ensembles~!!!  My fave is the one with the vest and the jacob!!





tonkamama said:


> Love everything you have on from top to bottom.



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hahaha thank you sweetie! I'll send 'em your way this Friday!



Kristi, send them my way too! 

Love your pants. One of the few ladies I've seen in person that can wear these pants.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

tb-purselover said:


> Kristi, send them my way too!
> 
> Love your pants. One of the few ladies I've seen in person that can wear these pants.



Hahaha I'll send them your way too!
That is so nice of you to say. Thank you so so much! :kiss:


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).  

I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).







I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BigAkoya

raradarling said:


> You are right, Etoile is the more affordable line to the higher end IM mainline. I don't have either of these jackets - but, I do have the Momo. I love it! The fabric is so beautiful and elaborate. I agree that it'd be nice to have all these item Made in France - bc Etoile prices are still expensive - but, I guess if you really love it then you should order it and see the level of the workmanship in order to decide. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinion.  I think I will dive in and try a jacket.  Thanks again.  The Momo is very pretty, but I see it is sold out on net-a-porter.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


What a fabulous combo!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



tonka, you sexy mama.....


----------



## am2022

tonka, loving all the ensembles... the celine bag and jacobs are so gorgeous together~!!!! you are ready for fall lady!!!



tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised. I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> What a fabulous combo!!



agreed!  Enjoy your wonderful goodies!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Tonka-simply beautiful! sexy, edgy, the jacobs are such a lovely addition to your fab wardrobe. C E L I N E bag...i can't even breathe! Lucky gal...your DBF a keeper too!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful *Tonkamama*! I see a lot of versatility in the Jacobs. It is a tough decision you have there. Just for the fab of the boot I would say keep them! But I do understand your hesitance since they are 4" tall and not an everyday shoe/boot.

On the flip side, I did wear my Blacksons to see WarHorse over the weekend for date night! Walked to Saks, Barneys, dinner at Bourbon Steak, then to the show. They were comfy, but definitely not an everyday type of boot. But I was on my feet for quite a bit of walking and felt okay. I walked about a mile in them. But I wouldn't say they were a boot I could run around with my kids in.



tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## nycbagfiend

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, tonka!  each and every look!  i'm definitely stealing your jacobs/paco look! 

i can also relate to being on the fence with the shoes...while i think they're a standout pair, i'm not much of a heels person either and not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  but that said, i do find the wedge to be more comfortable then a traditional heel, and i'm also fueled by the fact that if i pass them by i'll likely have tough time (if at all!) locating them again.  i'm such a sucker for peer pressure/supply&demand! 





tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my outfit today. I'm wearing all IM. The "Smile or Die" scarf, Ruby tee in dark khaki, feather print cords and gris beketts.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great weekend!



such a cute yet chic look, tb!  the feather motif is one of my favorite IM prints!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> love this!  it's totally a 'me' outfit too!  like tonka, i'm itching to break my kady out but it's still pretty warm and muggy here...send some of that crisp UK air over the shores!



nycbagfiend, crisp air! Hah! None of that here but I can send you plenty of rain!


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> i hope you don't mind me to chime in that the IM leather shorts when wear with longer chunky sweater...it has the illlusion of a mini skirt...b/c the leg openings are more flare...the oak pair is more of a loose fit IMHO...



Yeah, I get what you're saying. I would probably tuck tshirts into the leather shorts..at least thats what I was picturing in my head 



dbaby said:


> Those are amazing, but I saw these Oak leather shorts and they're sort of similar? I like the non-elasticized waist that the IM shorts have better, though..



Thanks for pointing these out. I still prefer the IM ones over every single pair I have looked at! Jeez, why do I always have such expensive taste? Lol


----------



## mnpurselover

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Loving these!  the looks are amazing!

Oh dang - are they uncomfortable?  I guess I never thought about them being 4 inches.  Ugh.  I have some coming this week.  I hate uncomfortable shoes/boots.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing!

The céline bag is gorgeous! And you look fab with these IM booties and C bag


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you so much!
> They have the Travis in the grey color like mine at Creatures of Comfort in size xs, m, and l! Maybe you should give them a ring or send them an email.


I had email them few days ago-and she only has the large left. But thanks for the heads up anyway! 


mnpurselover said:


> Loving these!  the looks are amazing!
> 
> Oh dang - are they uncomfortable?  I guess I never thought about them being 4 inches.  Ugh.  I have some coming this week.  I hate uncomfortable shoes/boots.


I haven't taken them out for a spin yet but i find them comfortable since they are wedges!


----------



## raradarling

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).



GORG!!!! I think the Jacobs are a MUST keep for you after seeing these pairings. Very versatile. They add to every one of those outfits!! And, the combo with your Celine is out of this world!!! 



nycbagfiend said:


> i can also relate to being on the fence with the shoes...while i think they're a standout pair, i'm not much of a heels person either and not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  but that said, i do find the wedge to be more comfortable then a traditional heel, and i'm also fueled by the fact that if i pass them by i'll likely have tough time (if at all!) locating them again.  i'm such a sucker for peer pressure/supply&demand!



Hi NYC!! You and me both!! The wedge is WAY more comfy than heels and they are lower than the past seasons (eg. Manlys). Plus, they are SO gorgeous. I leave my Greenies in their box bc I think I'm afraid to keep them!! But, every time I see the Jacobs on someone else I am relieved to have them! I'd hate to be trying to FIND them at this point in the colour and size I want. That would be sad. 

I suppose maybe I'm waiting to see how much I love the Memphis boots. It was always between these two and I haven't been able to compare them yet.  And, then there's the Spring/Summer shoes we are about to see in 2 weeks!! I think it's silly of IM to release the Fall shoes in-store AFTER the S/S show hits the runway. Gives us time to change our minds....




willeyi said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion.  I think I will dive in and try a  jacket.  Thanks again.  The Momo is very pretty, but I see it is sold  out on net-a-porter.



No problem! Let us know when you get your jacket!! The Momo did sell out a while ago, I think. But, the Monty is similar!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *



Jayne1 said:


> What a fabulous combo!!





juneping said:


> tonka, you sexy mama.....





amacasa said:


> tonka, loving all the ensembles... the celine bag and jacobs are so gorgeous together~!!!! you are ready for fall lady!!!





mercer said:


> agreed!  Enjoy your wonderful goodies!





jellylicious said:


> Tonka-simply beautiful! sexy, edgy, the jacobs are such a lovely addition to your fab wardrobe. C E L I N E bag...i can't even breathe! Lucky gal...*your DBF a keeper too*!!!



*jellylicious ~ *



tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful *Tonkamama*! I see a lot of versatility in the Jacobs. It is a tough decision you have there. Just for the fab of the boot I would say keep them! But I do understand your hesitance since they are 4" tall and not an everyday shoe/boot.
> 
> On the flip side, *I did wear my Blacksons to see WarHorse over the weekend for date night! Walked to Saks, Barneys, dinner at Bourbon Steak, then to the show. *They were comfy, but definitely not an everyday type of boot. But I was on my feet for quite a bit of walking and felt okay. I walked about a mile in them. But I wouldn't say they were a boot I could run around with my kids in.



*tb-purselover ~* thanks for the "action" report, What an exciting day you had!!  I am sure you must have received lots compliments.     



nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous, tonka!  each and every look!  i'm definitely stealing your jacobs/paco look!
> 
> i can also relate to being on the fence with the shoes...while i think they're a standout pair, i'm not much of a heels person either and not sure i'll wear them enough to justify the price.  but that said, i do find the wedge to be more comfortable then a traditional heel, and i'm also fueled by the fact that if i pass them by i'll likely have tough time (if at all!) locating them again.  i'm such a sucker for peer pressure/supply&demand!


*
nycbagfiend ~* thank you chic mom!!  I am leaning toward keeping Jacobs after learning Berrys are in the same height.....(love to have both but my $$ tree needs some resting time).      



mnpurselover said:


> Loving these!  the looks are amazing!
> 
> Oh dang - are they uncomfortable?  I guess I never thought about them being 4 inches.  Ugh.  I have some coming this week.  I hate uncomfortable shoes/boots.



*mnpurselover ~* Jacobs are soft and comfortable but if you have smaller heels than you may find your regular size runs little loose.  My issue with higher heels, I love and enjoy walking and usually in lower heels so that I can walk all day... (sounds little crazy..) LOL..



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> The céline bag is gorgeous! And you look fab with these IM booties and C bag





raradarling said:


> GORG!!!! I think the Jacobs are a MUST keep for you after seeing these pairings. Very versatile. They add to every one of those outfits!! And, the combo with your Celine is out of this world!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi NYC!! You and me both!! The wedge is WAY more comfy than heels and they are lower than the past seasons (eg. Manlys). Plus, they are SO gorgeous. I leave my Greenies in their box bc I think I'm afraid to keep them!! But, every time I see the Jacobs on someone else I am relieved to have them! I'd hate to be trying to FIND them at this point in the colour and size I want. That would be sad.
> 
> I suppose maybe I'm waiting to see how much I love the Memphis boots. It was always between these two and I haven't been able to compare them yet.  And, then there's the Spring/Summer shoes we are about to see in 2 weeks!! I think it's silly of IM to release the Fall shoes in-store AFTER the S/S show hits the runway. Gives us time to change our minds....



*rara ~* I am with you too!!  My little Ms. Jacobs are resting in her shoe box.  I took her out and admire and put her back....   I really love the style.


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone know if any stores carry IM in chicago? i know helen yi has a few pieces but not sure if any other stores do (maybe barneys). the store locator on the IM site doesn't list any stores in chicago (which is not true).


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if any stores carry IM in chicago? i know helen yi has a few pieces but not sure if any other stores do (maybe barneys). the store locator on the IM site doesn't list any stores in chicago (which is not true).



Barney's has IM.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



hey tonka-was looking at your pix again and i spy some barstools in the back of the jacobs and celine pix-i have the same ones in my kitchen counter!!! great minds think alike. mine's inspired tho.


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> such a cute yet chic look, tb!  the feather motif is one of my favorite IM prints!


Thanks *nycbagfiend*! I do love them. Funny enough, I wasn't the only gal spotted in these the day I wore them. I also saw another gal wearing them across the street! ! She was wearing them with knee high boots though, so a totally different look from how I wore them. Both ways were pretty cool.


----------



## Brigitte031

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Sorry ladies for my late mod photos of Jacobs that I promised.  I really love the look of Jacobs but still not quiet sure if I will wear them more than I want due to 4" heels (hence tassels wrapping paper has not removed).
> 
> I want to post this photo showing how I like to mix and match, so here is Ms. Jacobs and Ms. Celine (mini luggage shoulder ~ my recent Bday gift from DBF).
> 
> I paired three different outfits for this Fall/Winter (Paco coat with clu dress, Kady with AW dress and RO jacket & RO Lilies jersey dress).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.






			
				jellylicious said:
			
		

> hey tonka-was looking at your pix again and i spy some barstools in the back of the jacobs and celine pix-i have the same ones in my kitchen counter!!! great minds think alike. mine's inspired tho.



Such a good eye Jelly!!!

Tonka, are those the Shin Azumi LEM Piston stools? I was looking at a Shin Azumi designed desk the other day and the description mentioned the chairs and I googled them randomly haha.


----------



## mercer

Momo and Monty together at last!

Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?

I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"  

Here's a quick breakdown:

The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.

The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".

I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> hey tonka-was looking at your pix again and i spy some barstools in the back of the jacobs and celine pix-i have the same ones in my kitchen counter!!! great minds think alike. mine's inspired tho.



Dear jellyliciouse... We have so much in comment.... Name a few the Kady, the Jacobs, Bal bags and now the LEM Piston stools!


----------



## BigAkoya

mercer said:
			
		

> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.



Hi... This is wonderful, thank you for doing this writeup!  What country are both items from.  I like both and hope one is from France?   I think I prefer Monty, are the arms really snug?  My arms  are a bit on the fat side so super skinny sleeves don't work for me.  Your advice?

Thank you again for this post!


----------



## mercer

willeyi said:


> Hi... This is wonderful, thank you for doing this writeup!  What country are both items from.  I like both and hope one is from France?   I think I prefer Monty, are the arms really snug?  My arms  are a bit on the fat side so super skinny sleeves don't work for me.  Your advice?
> 
> Thank you again for this post!



You are so welcome!  I was going crazy trying to figure out the differences between these two!  

My arms are far from skinny!  I am normally a size 42 and the Monty fit me perfectly and was very comfortable.  I ordered both jackets from Net-a-porter.  I like the monty a bit more, but honestly they are both super cute!


----------



## tonkamama

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> Such a good eye Jelly!!!
> 
> Tonka, are those the Shin Azumi LEM Piston stools? I was looking at a Shin Azumi designed desk the other day and the description mentioned the chairs and I googled them randomly haha.



Hi Brigitte, yes they are the LEM Piston stools with black leather seat.... love love these stools


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.


Thank you for the descriptions!

Did you cut out the shoulder pads after you made your decision that the Monty goes back?


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Dear jellyliciouse... We have so much in comment.... Name a few the Kady, the Jacobs, Bal bags and now the LEM Piston stools!



And don't forget the July jacket!


----------



## BigAkoya

mercer said:


> You are so welcome! I was going crazy trying to figure out the differences between these two!
> 
> My arms are far from skinny! I am normally a size 42 and the Monty fit me perfectly and was very comfortable. I ordered both jackets from Net-a-porter. I like the monty a bit more, but honestly they are both super cute!


 
Well... you inspired me!  I just ordered the Monty from Net-a-porter.  I hope it fits.  Can't wait to get it.  Thank you again for your post... it was super helpful!  

Oh, one more question... where are they made?  France, Italy, Poland?  

Thank you again.


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham at Isabel Marant Soho


----------



## rocket06

deango said:
			
		

> Victoria Beckham at Isabel Marant Soho



Does she wear IM? 
Gosh she is really slim...


----------



## swmhwang

rocket06 said:


> Does she wear IM?
> Gosh she is really slim...



She does! This is her back in 2010, exiting from the IM Soho store!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.


They are both very similar. I may chop the shoulder pads too...do you like it better? Is it boxier then?


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> They are both very similar. I may chop the shoulder pads too...do you like it better? Is it boxier then?


 
I just never like the bulk of the shoulder pads.  I'm tall and not at all tiny!  I don't really need the more "constructed" look.  And I'm old, so I shoulder pads remind me of the 1980s!  IM jackets hang better on me without, so I always chop them out.  I can understand how someone tiny would love the look.  Just doesn't work for me! I don't think chopping out the pads made it more boxy (it is more cropped and a little "boxier" than the monty).  It just hangs on me better without the pads.


----------



## mercer

willeyi said:


> Well... you inspired me! I just ordered the Monty from Net-a-porter. I hope it fits. Can't wait to get it. Thank you again for your post... it was super helpful!
> 
> Oh, one more question... where are they made? France, Italy, Poland?
> 
> Thank you again.


 
Congrats!  I'm sure you will love it!  Make sure to post modeling pics when it arrives!  Both jackets are made in Poland.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for the descriptions!
> 
> Did you cut out the shoulder pads after you made your decision that the Monty goes back?


 
I chopped the pads out as soon as the jacket arrived!  I really do prefer the monty- a little less boxy and I like the colorway better.  But the momo was 70 bucks cheaper and is just as adorable, so no tears here.   I can't wait until it finally gets cold enough to wear it!


----------



## TagurIT

Thanks Mercer for this info; I find it very helpful!!
I had been debating on whether to "chop the pads" for the past month or so that I've had this jacket. It's too warm to wear yet (but I've tried it on a million times in my closet!) The shoulder pads are quite big and bulky AND they give me flashbacks of the 80s. . . so I think I'm finally going to do it! 

OFF WITH THE PADS!!


----------



## Jayne1

deango said:


> Victoria Beckham at Isabel Marant Soho


What is she doing there?  Looking for inspiration?  She usually wears her own line of clothes.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> What is she doing there?  Looking for inspiration?  She usually wears her own line of clothes.



i was wondering the same thing!  she doesn't really scream IM laid back parisian boho to me but maybe she's wanting a change?! 
(that said, i kinda like posh spice and her anti-smile self...synthetic or not, her bod would look great in IM!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

i've fallen behind on the threat a bit but wanted to say a big thank you for everyone's input on the leather puffy vest and qing cardi! 

i am keeping the vest!  it's so wacky that i love it--i think it will be a fun alternative to my winter coat here on non-deep freeze days!

i do like the qing too but giving that one some time--it's pretty pricey for what it is and i remembered i have the dilber from last yr, which granted is a different look but same feel (oversized hoodie topper)


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> What is she doing there?  Looking for inspiration?  She usually wears her own line of clothes.



i think i've seen her wearing one of those IM lace dress...she looked really good considered she had no fat on her...


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:
			
		

> I chopped the pads out as soon as the jacket arrived!  I really do prefer the monty- a little less boxy and I like the colorway better.  But the momo was 70 bucks cheaper and is just as adorable, so no tears here.   I can't wait until it finally gets cold enough to wear it!



Both jackets are just equally beautiful.  I tried on the momo in my regular size, very tight fitted which i like. Just hope I can still get them in my size if ever make to sale which I have less hope as petty much sold out everywhere.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i've fallen behind on the threat a bit but wanted to say a big thank you for everyone's input on the leather puffy vest and qing cardi!
> 
> i am keeping the vest!  it's so wacky that i love it--i think it will be a fun alternative to my winter coat here on non-deep freeze days!
> 
> i do like the qing too but giving that one some time--it's pretty pricey for what it is and i remembered i have the dilber from last yr, which granted is a different look but same feel (oversized hoodie topper)



Glad you are keeping the vest.  I am totally in love with your vest after seeing your mod picture.  It has so much style that you can play with it....  

We are dilber twin


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> And don't forget the July jacket!



Of course not dear .  July is my most favorite IM jacket!


----------



## deango

Victoria Beckham has worn lots of IM pieces in the past


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.



Thanks for posting and giving us side by side pics. Both are beautiful. I think I prefer the color on the Momo more. But love the length of the Monty lol. They need to get together and have babies .



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, so i took everyone's advice and decided to try the leather puffy vest w/skinny bottoms and higher heels.  i think i kinda like the vest a lot more now and suddenly it may become a keeper! what does everyone else think?
> 
> as per tonka's request: with my wilas (and black leggings and an IM denim shirt from a few seasons ago...quincy maybe?)...excuse my odd pose--not sure what that stance is?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the jacobs (too lazy to change leggings/top but would prob do skinny denim instead of leggings--not liking the olive jacobs against the black pants for some reason)



How did I miss this?! Yes, I love this much more with the skinny pants and heels. It is a keeper . Man, I wish I had your height!!! 



nycbagfiend said:


> also, the qing coat arrived yesterday...i kind of love this (tho' not so much the price..overpriced if you ask me!)--it's so soft and cozy!  it's pretty oversized (this is a 38; i wouldn't have minded trying a 36 but it was all i could find!) it wasn't easy finding the ivory colorway but i've seen the grey at la garconne and the IM store.  has anyone else tried this one?



This is also beautiful on you. I love the color and it suits you perfectly. Especially with the Jacobs! This is another one that would drown me with my short stature.


----------



## ILoveC

If you were buying you're first pair of IM boots would you get the dicker or Jenny? Only for weekend wear


----------



## jellylicious

deango said:


> Victoria Beckham has worn lots of IM pieces in the past


I remember some of these outfits now-she's been only wearing her line all the time since she started that I didn't recall her wearing IM. She looks incredible! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jellylicious

Has anybody here tried on the tintin tee? I'm curious about it. The bronze is tempting!


----------



## jellylicious

ILoveC said:


> If you were buying you're first pair of IM boots would you get the dicker or Jenny? Only for weekend wear


Either or you can't lose. But i got the dickers for my 1st pair.  I find them much more comfortable off the bat than the jennys.


----------



## ILoveC

Thank you. I'm a 7.5 in Tory burch, 8 in Prada, ferragamo, 8.5 in louboutain and Chanel. Any idea what size I'd take in the dickers? Btw, did anyone else notice that loeffer Randall, rag and bone as well as others now have boots very similar to the dickers ?


----------



## jellybebe

ILoveC said:
			
		

> If you were buying you're first pair of IM boots would you get the dicker or Jenny? Only for weekend wear



Dicker is more versatile. Jenny is more casual and actually hurt my feet more.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Has anybody here tried on the tintin tee? I'm curious about it. The bronze is tempting!



I have both in burgundy and  bronze and I love these.  I been looking for nice looking long sleeves for fall/winter.  Perfect for laying under leather jackets due to light weigh.  I got the bronze to match match with my Kady and Jacobs.....  BTW, I feel tintin runs smaller, I am normally small but I go these in the medium.  Price is reasonable at $130 each.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I have both in burgundy and  bronze and I love these.  I been looking for nice looking long sleeves for fall/winter.  Perfect for laying under leather jackets due to light weigh.  I got the bronze to match match with my Kady and Jacobs.....  BTW, I feel tintin runs smaller, I am normally small but I go these in the medium.  Price is reasonable at $130 each.


*Thanks for the feedback Tonka!* Burgundy sounds lovely-i haven't seen it in that colorway. Cool-i think i'll get the bronze. I need some kahhh-lahhh in my wardrobe.  Sorry, I have to throw in my boston accent! 



ILoveC said:


> Thank you. I'm a 7.5 in Tory burch, 8 in Prada, ferragamo, 8.5 in louboutain and Chanel. Any idea what size I'd take in the dickers? Btw, did anyone else notice that loeffer Randall, rag and bone as well as others now have boots very similar to the dickers ?


Pretty sure you are my size, I am tts 7.5 and the dickers in 38 is perfect.


----------



## raradarling

ILoveC said:


> If you were buying you're first pair of IM boots would you get the dicker or Jenny? Only for weekend wear



Dicker!!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback Tonka! Burgundy sounds lovely-i haven't seen it in that colorway. Cool-i think i'll get the bronze. I need some kahhh-lahhh in my wardrobe.  Sorry, I have to throw in my boston accent!



Bronze is a beautiful color, you will love the tee, one more thing, tintin is sort of see thru what I did is wearing a cami underneath it (which i do with most of my see thru tees, i like it that way) but can get away without one if wore under a jacket or coat.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Bronze is a beautiful color, you will love the tee, one more thing, tintin is sort of see thru what I did is wearing a cami underneath it (which i do with most of my see thru tees, i like it that way) but can get away without one if wore under a jacket or coat.



Just pulled the trigger!  Bronze looks so good on you-I will try it on me. I don't mind see-thru as i like to layer with tanks. We have the same taste, i know i will love it for sure.


----------



## gymangel812

ILoveC said:


> If you were buying you're first pair of IM boots would you get the dicker or Jenny? Only for weekend wear


jenny, like the look of them more.


----------



## mnpurselover

jellylicious said:


> Either or you can't lose. But i got the dickers for my 1st pair.  I find them much more comfortable off the bat than the jennys.



agreed!


----------



## mnpurselover

ILoveC said:


> Thank you. I'm a 7.5 in Tory burch, 8 in Prada, ferragamo, 8.5 in louboutain and Chanel. Any idea what size I'd take in the dickers? Btw, did anyone else notice that loeffer Randall, rag and bone as well as others now have boots very similar to the dickers ?



I am an 8 in Tory Burch, 8-8.5 in Prada, 8-8.5 in CL...and my Dickers are a 38.  They are a teensy snug (I can wear barefoot or with a super thin sock) but the 39's felt too sloppy.  People on this forum told me the Dickers would stretch a bit.  HTH


----------



## ILoveC

Thanks! Btw I just looked at the tintin tee. Love in anthracite. Great price. I would wear with skinny leather pants and my Chanel boots ( until I get dickers).  . You guys are enablers.


----------



## oatmella

ILoveC said:


> Thank you. I'm a 7.5 in Tory burch, 8 in Prada, ferragamo, 8.5 in louboutain and Chanel. Any idea what size I'd take in the dickers? Btw, did anyone else notice that loeffer Randall, rag and bone as well as others now have boots very similar to the dickers ?



Size 38 dickers should work for you - and the suede does stretch out a bit.
I like dickers so much more than the Rag and Bone boots.  I think the Rag and Bone boots are overpriced at around $500 (I think?), considering they are made in China.  
I used to like Loeffler Randall, but their shoes were nicer when they were made in Italy - now they are mostly made in Brazil.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> Glad you are keeping the vest.  I am totally in love with your vest after seeing your mod picture.  It has so much style that you can play with it....
> 
> We are dilber twin



yay for dilber twins! 
i think we have pretty similar closets--jacobs, dilber, paco, july, dixies....
great minds think alike!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Bronze is a beautiful color, you will love the tee, one more thing, tintin is sort of see thru what I did is wearing a cami underneath it (which i do with most of my see thru tees, i like it that way) but can get away without one if wore under a jacket or coat.



Hi T! Can you please take some simple pics of you in the burgundy and bronze tees? I am thinking of picking some up if they are still around at sale time.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks for posting and giving us side by side pics. Both are beautiful. I think I prefer the color on the Momo more. But love the length of the Monty lol. They need to get together and have babies .



ahahahahaha!!!  Yes!  Please!  I wish there were more jackets each season!


----------



## mercer

TagurIT said:


> Thanks Mercer for this info; I find it very helpful!!
> I had been debating on whether to "chop the pads" for the past month or so that I've had this jacket. It's too warm to wear yet (but I've tried it on a million times in my closet!) The shoulder pads are quite big and bulky AND they give me flashbacks of the 80s. . . so I think I'm finally going to do it!
> 
> OFF WITH THE PADS!!



Set yourself free!


----------



## Sam.B

mercer said:


> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.


I love both jackets. They sold out of Momo, so I had the Monty, but in the burgundy colour, like the Momo colour.
Apart from that, love your distressed wardrobe, so shabby chic and eclectic looking.


----------



## ILoveC

Do you guys think I can wear the Monty with a pencil skirt for the office? Like a Chanel jacket look ?


----------



## raradarling

Caronline's Mode is showing the Janet boots available in London already!

http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/251846/london_baby/


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Caronline's Mode is showing the Janet boots available in London already!
> 
> http://carolinesmode.com/caroline/art/251846/london_baby/



i tried on the janettes at the IM store a few weeks ago...they're gorgeous and i was thisclose to getting them but went for the jacobs instead (i prefer a mid calf length...the janette covers the calf)


----------



## jellybebe

ILoveC said:
			
		

> Do you guys think I can wear the Monty with a pencil skirt for the office? Like a Chanel jacket look ?



Totally.


----------



## am2022

thanks for the pics...
Love beckham both ways in her mourets/ own dresses and her laid back marant looks!!!

We have at least 3 pieces in common... but can never pull it like the way she does.. lol!  
the legs and the birkins , the 5 -6 inch high louboutins, i will die from foot pain in like 1 minute...




deango said:


> Victoria Beckham has worn lots of IM pieces in the past


----------



## mercer

Sam.B said:


> I love both jackets. They sold out of Momo, so I had the Monty, but in the burgundy colour, like the Momo colour.
> Apart from that, love your distressed wardrobe, so shabby chic and eclectic looking.



Nice!  Post a modeling picture if you get a chance!

I had a friend come to my house once and say, "That wardrobe will be really great...once you refinish it."   My banged-up shabby chic style was lost on her!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Totally.



Agreed!  The monty can live a lot of lives!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Hi T! Can you please take some simple pics of you in the burgundy and bronze tees? I am thinking of picking some up if they are still around at sale time.



Hi tb, I will... Sorry been so busy this week.  Will find time tomorrow.


----------



## rocket06

My IM pants arrived from LVR but it was very disappointing. I ordered a sz36 but this design has ZERO stretch hence am 2 cm short of buttoning it! Sz38 would be too big I reckon. Sadly it's going back to Florence!


----------



## deango




----------



## Myrkur

rocket06 said:


> My IM pants arrived from LVR but it was very disappointing. I ordered a sz36 but this design has ZERO stretch hence am 2 cm short of buttoning it! Sz38 would be too big I reckon. Sadly it's going back to Florence!



I love this sweater, have you seen it anywhere online?


----------



## nycbagfiend

rocket06 said:


> My IM pants arrived from LVR but it was very disappointing. I ordered a sz36 but this design has ZERO stretch hence am 2 cm short of buttoning it! Sz38 would be too big I reckon. Sadly it's going back to Florence!



aww...that's a shame--so sorry!
i've been taking my regular size in IM this season but things are definitely feeling snugger.  i think i read it here and on a blog as well--her sizing has shrunk a bit this season! 
(it's either that or i've been hittin' the ben 'n' jerrys too much!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


>



love these pants!  i don't need 'em, but i love 'em!  emma watson (i think that's her?) looks right off the runway!


----------



## nycbagfiend

semi IM related...i bought these mini kicks for my 4 yr old at zara yesterday--she was immediately drawn to them bc she thought they looked mommy's trainers!  i'm not one for knock-offs but aren't these kinda cute?!  i couldn't resist!


----------



## rocket06

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I love this sweater, have you seen it anywhere online?



 have not seen the sweater yet. Nice slim cut!


----------



## nycbagfiend

i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!  
i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!  
(please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)


----------



## dbaby

I love this dress! I wish they still had my size. It really is expensive, though. You look great!


nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)



yes..so expensive but you look great....
is it a dress or top and skirt? if separate piece you can mix and match with your other pieces....i agree it's too cute and too romantic feel...i don't know...

i love the trainer you got for your DD...so adorable.
zara is more inspired than knock off to me


----------



## Brigitte031

I want to steal Emma Watson's outfit badly. That blouse has been on my radar for ages. Is it even online anywhere yet? Siiiiiigh I think it's super expensive though!




			
				nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)



Noooo don't return it!! You look super sexy in it!! It's perfect! The sheerness is a bit of a downer because that mean you'd have to layer and/or ensure nude underclothing but otherwise I love this so much!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, ladies!
dbaby--i was surprised how fast it sold it out!  you can play a bit with size due to the elastic waist--go down 1 for a more fitted top or up 1 for a flowy feel!  

june--it's one piece..the elasticized middle gives it the illusion of top and bottom but it's all attached!  i think IM has a similar top and skirt out though (kinda like the top emma w is wearing in that photo above) so you could get a similar look in separates and get more bang for your buck!
i also like your zara philosophy--inspired is a much better term! 

aww...thanks, brigitte!  if it somehow was still around come sale time i might scoop it back up then but it's too pricey for something that i'll likely wear once or twice! plus i'd have to get a nude bodysuit or similar...i don't mind a black bra peeking out of white t-shirt but this dress is so feminine and delicate i feel like the black distracts from the pretty lace!




dbaby said:


> I love this dress! I wish they still had my size. It really is expensive, though. You look great!





juneping said:


> yes..so expensive but you look great....
> is it a dress or top and skirt? if separate piece you can mix and match with your other pieces....i agree it's too cute and too romantic feel...i don't know...
> 
> i love the trainer you got for your DD...so adorable.
> zara is more inspired than knock off to me





Brigitte031 said:


> I want to steal Emma Watson's outfit badly. That blouse has been on my radar for ages. Is it even online anywhere yet? Siiiiiigh I think it's super expensive though!
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo don't return it!! You look super sexy in it!! It's perfect! The sheerness is a bit of a downer because that mean you'd have to layer and/or ensure nude underclothing but otherwise I love this so much!


----------



## rocket06

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I want to steal Emma Watson's outfit badly. That blouse has been on my radar for ages. Is it even online anywhere yet? Siiiiiigh I think it's super expensive though!
> 
> !



Yes! I love that lace top too! Can't wait to see it online!! Am sure it's going to cost a fair bit unfortunately...


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> I want to steal Emma Watson's outfit badly. That blouse has been on my radar for ages. Is it even online anywhere yet? Siiiiiigh I think it's super expensive though!
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo don't return it!! You look super sexy in it!! It's perfect! The sheerness is a bit of a downer because that mean you'd have to layer and/or ensure nude underclothing but otherwise I love this so much!



It's at the IM store already i believe. the top was like 990??


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)



Love those boots!!! So, I take it you decided to keep them? I hope so!


----------



## rocket06

Anyone tried the Issop mini skirt? Any reviews?
Btw, not for this thread but anyone know where I can get some reviews on balmain biker jeans?


----------



## ILoveC

Everyone I'm getting the dickers but I want them in gris. NAP has my size 38 in camel but I thought camel was last year. It seems like only Barney's has the Gris color? Is that right?


----------



## Porter

ILoveC said:
			
		

> Everyone I'm getting the dickers but I want them in gris. NAP has my size 38 in camel but I thought camel was last year. It seems like only Barney's has the Gris color? Is that right?



Try Lagarconne.com.  I know they carried the gris as well.


----------



## Kaypa

rocket06 said:


> Anyone tried the Issop mini skirt? Any reviews?
> Btw, not for this thread but anyone know where I can get some reviews on balmain biker jeans?


Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it. 
Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.


----------



## juneping

ILoveC said:


> Everyone I'm getting the dickers but I want them in gris.* NAP has my size 38 in camel but I thought camel was last year.* It seems like only Barney's has the Gris color? Is that right?



the camel is this season's color....gris, camel and kahki...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)



Even though you're not keeping it, it looks amazing on you! I like how the top isn't too fitted.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Kaypa said:


> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.



Love that look so much!!!


----------



## Kaypa

kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)


Oh gosh, you look stunning as always! Love everything you're wearing!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.


i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....



kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)


you look so cute and pretty....

the thread is moving slow again....
here is my contribution...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> It's at the IM store already i believe. the top was like 990??



goodness--that is pricey!  lace stuff is always higher then i realize...


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
> i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....
> 
> 
> you look so cute and pretty....
> 
> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...


Ah June, you look stunning! Love the white blazer and of course adore your Blackson boots! They look like they were made for you, you look so comfortable wearing them!

If you consider that skirt too short, I think I need to pass. Kristi looks amazing in hers though! Oh and isn't that top beautiful! I am trying to think of reasons why I need it now while temperature is gradually dropping...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...



so pretty, june!  i love the simple and classic black/white combo...really makes the awesome blacksons stand out!
how are the blacksons holding up?  i think you have a pretty good threshold for heels in general, but are you finding them comfortable?


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone else have the Travis top?

It's not quite as sheer as the on-line picture, but it is itchy!  Fabric is linen/poly and I feel little jabs of itchiness all over.

Should it go back, or should I take a chance a wash it (hand wash according to the label) and maybe it will soften.  But then I can't return it.

Who own one of these?


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Love those boots!!! So, I take it you decided to keep them? I hope so!



technically i have 48 hours until my RMA expires from NAP but i'm 99% sure they're keepers!  i haven't worn them out yet but the more i try them on, the more i love them!  i think they're going to be a great finishing touch to some of my otherwise boring skinny/sweater winter combos!

did you keep the green jacobs?


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Even though you're not keeping it, it looks amazing on you! I like how the top isn't too fitted.





kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)



thanks, kristi!  now i kinda want to keep it!   sigh...but i know i'm not going to make good enough use for the price.  if my size is still hanging around come sale time tho i'm grabbing it! 

you look adorable in the skirt (love that sweater too!)!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Kaypa said:


> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.



i don't think that skirt would cover my bum but it looks awesome on you kaypa!
looks great with that top too...cute outfit!


----------



## Porter

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)


I'm loving the tiered skirts these days! A little girly, which can be toned down like you did here with the oversized striped sweater.  Love!!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...


June, you are really making good use of your Blacksons!  They are such fabulous boots!! Great contrast of the black and white!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Ah June, you look stunning! Love the white blazer and of course adore your Blackson boots! They look like they were made for you, you look so comfortable wearing them!
> 
> If you consider that skirt too short, I think I need to pass. Kristi looks amazing in hers though! Oh and isn't that top beautiful! I am trying to think of reasons why I need it now while temperature is gradually dropping...



i think kristi is a little shorter than the both of us....so she can pull it off. i think with the skirt only 14" long which is approx. 30cm long...it's very short for me/us. i can't imagine myself sitting down in the subway and don't get all crazy about covering my thigh/a$$.....for caroline (the blogger)...i want to see her in that skirt from behind....



nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty, june!  i love the simple and classic black/white combo...really makes the awesome blacksons stand out!
> how are the blacksons holding up?  i think you have a pretty good threshold for heels in general, but are you finding them comfortable?


thank you!!
i think they are very comfy...compare to mony and dana...besides of dickers, they are the most comfy IM shoes i have. i know they don't look comfy...



Jayne1 said:


> Does anyone else have the Travis top?
> 
> It's not quite as sheer as the on-line picture, but it is itchy!  Fabric is linen/poly and I feel little jabs of itchiness all over.
> 
> Should it go back, or should I take a chance a wash it (hand wash according to the label) and maybe it will soften.  But then I can't return it.
> 
> Who own one of these?


oh no...sorry to hear that. may be get another style with only linen?? like tintin or rigi??


----------



## juneping

Porter said:


> I'm loving the tiered skirts these days! A little girly, which can be toned down like you did here with the oversized striped sweater.  Love!!
> 
> 
> June, you are really making good use of your Blacksons!  They are such fabulous boots!! Great contrast of the black and white!



thanks!!
how's your FW experience in NY? do share...pls...


----------



## Brigitte031

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.



Oh the Flavie shirt  how does the sizing run on this shirt if you don't mind my asking! 

I think you look great in the skirt. But it IS short. How would you feel wearing it sitting down? That's always what I go by when it comes to skirts and dresses.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> thank you!!
> i think they are very comfy...compare to mony and dana...besides of dickers, they are the most comfy IM shoes i have. i know they don't look comfy...



hmm...good to know--i've been waiting around for the berry bc i figure the cone heel would be more comfortable but maybe the blackson is the deceptively more comfortable of the 2....!


----------



## Porter

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks!!
> how's your FW experience in NY? do share...pls...


June, thanks for asking!  I had a really exciting time!   It was neat to see how everything went down backstage, and I got to take photos where all the photographers were.  Best seat in the house if you ask me!  I also have pictures up on my blog if you'd like to see what I was up to.


----------



## T20

can someone please HELP me 
am really in live with Isabel Marant (( Navajo )) white Pant or black ( how desperate i am )

i don't seem to find them anywhere 
can someone help me


----------



## ILoveC

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)



This dress is wonderful. I don't think there is an age limit. Maybe over 80?


----------



## ILoveC

Porter said:
			
		

> Try Lagarconne.com.  I know they carried the gris as well.



Thank you. They are sold out of my size. I will keep an eye out.


----------



## Brigitte031

kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)



Styled perfectly! And with your legs...


----------



## Brigitte031

T20 said:


> can someone please HELP me
> am really in live with Isabel Marant (( Navajo )) white Pant or black ( how desperate i am )
> 
> i don't seem to find them anywhere
> can someone help me



These are from a previous season so they're all sold out. Your best bet is eBay unfortunately... :\


----------



## ILoveC

juneping said:
			
		

> the camel is this season's color....gris, camel and kahki...



Thank you. I didn't realize. I like the gris the best. I called Barney's are they said they were cleared out of this color in suede. Oh well. I have to wait. Maybe Barney's will have a gift card event by the time they receive a new shipment


----------



## ILoveC

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)



The skirt looks amazing on you!  It wouldn't look nearly as nice on me. I'm a shorty.


----------



## Porter

ILoveC said:
			
		

> Thank you. They are sold out of my size. I will keep an eye out.



Oh, just remembered that I saw the gris Dickers at Maryam Nassir Zadeh in NY over the weekend. You should call them to see if they are in stock!


----------



## T20

Brigitte031 said:


> These are from a previous season so they're all sold out. Your best bet is eBay unfortunately... :\




i only found one on e-bay it was the one with the side print rather than the allover print and it;s waayyyy small


----------



## ILoveC

Porter said:


> Oh, just remembered that I saw the gris Dickers at Maryam Nassir Zadeh in NY over the weekend. You should call them to see if they are in stock!



I will.  TY!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> semi IM related...i bought these mini kicks for my 4 yr old at zara yesterday--she was immediately drawn to them bc she thought they looked mommy's trainers!  i'm not one for knock-offs but aren't these kinda cute?!  i couldn't resist!


So cute!!! She's going to be stylin' just like her mommy! 



nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)


I'm not a lacey kind of girl but the dress looks good on you! I love it but for the price not so much! If it sits in your closet-then maybe you can forward your funds to something that you have more use. But keep if you love it!!!



kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took it right from Instagram!)


Really cute! I just received the IRO tiered skirt from Outnet-really like it and the price is not too shabby in comparison.  



juneping said:


> i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
> i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....
> 
> you look so cute and pretty....
> 
> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...


Love the simplicity of this outfit-makes the gorgeous boots a stand out! I was wondering why the thread was not moving today. Glad you shared!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...good to know--i've been waiting around for the berry bc i figure the cone heel would be more comfortable but maybe the blackson is the deceptively more comfortable of the 2....!


i suspect the cone heel will be just as comfy..someone at the IM boot thread shared berry runs a little snugger than jacobs...and that makes a difference.



Porter said:


> June, thanks for asking!  I had a really exciting time!   It was neat to see how everything went down backstage, and I got to take photos where all the photographers were.  Best seat in the house if you ask me!  I also have pictures up on my blog if you'd like to see what I was up to.


thanks, i will. so jealous....



T20 said:


> can someone please HELP me
> am really in live with Isabel Marant (( Navajo )) white Pant or black ( how desperate i am )
> 
> i don't seem to find them anywhere
> can someone help me


your best bet is ebay....i don't think i've seen this here in the US...GL!!



ILoveC said:


> Thank you. I didn't realize. I like the gris the best. I called Barney's are they said they were cleared out of this color in suede. Oh well. I have to wait. Maybe Barney's will have a gift card event by the time they receive a new shipment


i'd follow porter's advice....they're already sold out almost everywhere...


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm not keeping this but in case anyone is wondering what it's like IRL--here's the cotton-crepe & lace dress from NAP.  it's very cute but i think i'm too old to pull it off and i know i would never wear it enough to justify the price!
> i'm wearing my usual 38..i think it's pretty true to size-a bit blouse-y on top and enough elasticity in the waist so you could size down 1 if you had to...quite short, tho' i'm a shade over 5'8" so most IM skirts are very mini on me!
> (please disregard my black undergarments--the dress is rather sheer!)


  crazy cute!!


----------



## mercer

Kaypa said:


> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.



You look so great!  I love that top!


----------



## mercer

kristi_sikorski said:


> Just got the Water skirt the mail from Net-A-Porter! Just like the Dawson skirt, it can be worn shorter or longer. I never used to buy her skirts until this season! (Sorry for the weird photo color-effect; I took
> it right from Instagram!)




So pretty!!!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
> i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....
> 
> 
> you look so cute and pretty....
> 
> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...



You look so pretty, June!  Love that smile!  How could a person not be happy in that outfit?!  Those boots,  *swoon*.


----------



## rocket06

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Hi, yes I tried on the Issop skirt. It's such a great and cute skirt, only very short. Although I am very tempted in getting it, I'm not sure if I feel comfortable wearing it.
> Here's a pic of me trying on the red issop skirt and a shirt from the Étoile line.



Thanks! I have just these 2 items in my basket waiting for decision! Gosh I was measuring the 34" length of the Issop skirt as not sure if too short. Sighhhhh...

You look great in the outfit!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You look so pretty, June!  Love that smile!  How could a person not be happy in that outfit?!  Those boots,  *swoon*.


thank you!!


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:
			
		

> i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
> i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....
> 
> you look so cute and pretty....
> 
> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...



Great shoes!  very tempting.


----------



## eifitcon

Last week I was asking some questions about the sizing of IM Monty Jacket and thanks to your answers and some searching on blogs I ordered a size up. Today I finally opened the box and found my lovely new jacket inside 
Sorry for the bathroom pics..


----------



## mercer

eifitcon said:


> Last week I was asking some questions about the sizing of IM Monty Jacket and thanks to your answers and some searching on blogs I ordered a size up. Today I finally opened the box and found my lovely new jacket inside
> Sorry for the bathroom pics..



Fantastic!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## juneping

Isabelfan said:


> Great shoes!  very tempting.


thank you!!


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> i saw the skirt IRL when i stopped by IM for the FNO...it's soooo short. i was so tempted but it's just too short. i like the pairing very much...
> i wishlisted the top as well....hope it'll make it to the sale....
> 
> 
> you look so cute and pretty....
> 
> the thread is moving slow again....
> here is my contribution...



Love those boots on you, June!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> technically i have 48 hours until my RMA expires from NAP but i'm 99% sure they're keepers!  i haven't worn them out yet but the more i try them on, the more i love them!  i think they're going to be a great finishing touch to some of my otherwise boring skinny/sweater winter combos!
> 
> did you keep the green jacobs?



I did keep them! While I still worry about the $$ I spent, every time I see them online I sigh with relief that I have them! I hope you keep yours. They really are so versatile - especially in the colour you have. love them!


----------



## Porter

SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : /  Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.


----------



## Brigitte031

Porter said:
			
		

> SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : /  Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.



I hate to say it but wow that's way too sheer! Not strictly on you but in general wow it would take a small mission to be properly covered with that dress. Otherwise you look great - the lace dress looks very feminine.


----------



## jellylicious

Porter said:


> SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : /  Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 1874307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874306



Really pretty but not too wearable is it? It's a special piece tho.


----------



## Porter

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I hate to say it but wow that's way too sheer! Not strictly on you but in general wow it would take a small mission to be properly covered with that dress. Otherwise you look great - the lace dress looks very feminine.


I agree.  I was more interested in capturing the design of the lace, but it is not for the faint of heart. It's pretty short too. I can see a celebrity wearing it on the red carpet maybe. Without proper underwear, I can also see that same celebrity on Fashion Police.  



			
				jellylicious said:
			
		

> Really pretty but not too wearable is it? It's a special piece tho.


Not very wearable at all.  Sexy wedding dress, perhaps?


----------



## mercer

Porter said:


> I agree.  I was more interested in capturing the design of the lace, but it is not for the faint of heart. It's pretty short too. I can see a celebrity wearing it on the red carpet maybe. Without proper underwear, I can also see that same celebrity on Fashion Police.
> 
> Not very wearable at all.  Sexy wedding dress, perhaps?



thanks for the pics!  You could carry that off skinny minnie!  But goodness! Where would a real person wear that?


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Love those boots on you, June!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did keep them! While I still worry about the $$ I spent, every time I see them online I sigh with relief that I have them! I hope you keep yours. They really are so versatile - especially in the colour you have. love them!



thank you!! 



Porter said:


> SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : /  Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 1874307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874306





mercer said:


> thanks for the pics!  You could carry that off skinny minnie!  But goodness! Where would a real person wear that?



porter, you looked FINE....and like you said...it's a good idea as a wedding dress....very unique and chic.


----------



## Kaypa

nycbagfiend said:


> i don't think that skirt would cover my bum but it looks awesome on you kaypa!
> looks great with that top too...cute outfit!


 
Oh, you're too kind. That skirt really is very short. 



juneping said:


> i think kristi is a little shorter than the both of us....so she can pull it off. i think with the skirt only 14" long which is approx. 30cm long...it's very short for me/us. i can't imagine myself sitting down in the subway and don't get all crazy about covering my thigh/a$$.....for caroline (the blogger)...i want to see her in that skirt from behind....


 
Oh, you're so right. Never thought of that, how I would feel wearing it in public sitting down. I'm curious as well how it would look on Caroline from behind.



Brigitte031 said:


> Oh the Flavie shirt  how does the sizing run on this shirt if you don't mind my asking!
> 
> I think you look great in the skirt. But it IS short. How would you feel wearing it sitting down? That's always what I go by when it comes to skirts and dresses.


 
I think the Flavie shirt runs pretty TTS. Great tip! I think I would feel very uncomfortable siting down trying to pull my skirt. I'm always so extremely self conscience. 



mercer said:


> You look so great! I love that top!


 
Thanks, I am also really liking the top. Trying to resist.



rocket06 said:


> Thanks! I have just these 2 items in my basket waiting for decision! Gosh I was measuring the 34" length of the Issop skirt as not sure if too short. Sighhhhh...
> 
> You look great in the outfit!


 
Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Kaypa

eifitcon said:


> Last week I was asking some questions about the sizing of IM Monty Jacket and thanks to your answers and some searching on blogs I ordered a size up. Today I finally opened the box and found my lovely new jacket inside
> Sorry for the bathroom pics..


 
Congrats! The Monty looks great on you. Isn't that a great jacket!



Porter said:


> SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : / Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 1874307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874306


 
I understand what you mean with it being too sheer, but boy it looks amazing on you! You really have the body to wear that dress! Did you get it or did you just try it on?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Porter said:


> SA brought out some new arrivals including this lace dress. Not sure what it's called but it's very sheer (and comes with a useless sheer camisole) and has a lot going on motif-wise. Would need to wear a nude bodysuit for sure. Sorry if I'm flashing anyone. : /  Thought I would play fancy today and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 1874307
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874305
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874306



so pretty on you!  but definitely tough to wear...it's somethng i would wear if i was getting married in vegas--romantic and sexy all at once!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> crazy cute!!



thank you!  now if only it would last till sale time....


----------



## nycbagfiend

eifitcon said:


> Last week I was asking some questions about the sizing of IM Monty Jacket and thanks to your answers and some searching on blogs I ordered a size up. Today I finally opened the box and found my lovely new jacket inside
> Sorry for the bathroom pics..



congrats!  looks great on you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

raradarling said:


> Love those boots on you, June!!!
> 
> I did keep them! While I still worry about the $$ I spent, every time I see them online I sigh with relief that I have them! I hope you keep yours. They really are so versatile - especially in the colour you have. love them!



hehe...i think/worry about the same thing w/half my closet! 
i've definitely regretted purchases in the past but i do agree with you about the jacobs--they are versatile and should get a good amount of use.  i'm a bit worried about how i'll feel about the fringe come a year from now but hopefully i'll get enough wearing by then to have justified them!


----------



## eifitcon

Thanks for the nice comments ladies  
Monty is great, but it's a little itchy so I'll have to wear long sleeves under. 

Anyways, I'm so happy I got it before it was sold out on NAP.


----------



## Porter

mercer said:
			
		

> thanks for the pics!  You could carry that off skinny minnie!  But goodness! Where would a real person wear that?


It definitely is a special piece. I normally wear a 36 and the dress I tried on was a 38 and I was still pushing it!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> thank you!!
> 
> porter, you looked FINE....and like you said...it's a good idea as a wedding dress....very unique and chic.


Ha, thanks June. Yes, it has its standout qualities but not really for me.  




			
				Kaypa said:
			
		

> I understand what you mean with it being too sheer, but boy it looks amazing on you! You really have the body to wear that dress! Did you get it or did you just try it on?


I left the dress Kaypa.  It didn't even have a price tag on yet, but I had a feeling I already knew the price range.  Not a dress I could wear all the time if you know what I mean.  Just another piece to admire from afar...


----------



## mercer

If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!


----------



## Brigitte031

mercer said:
			
		

> If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!



Oh my gosh!!! I love the way you styled it! I hadn't considered this dress, only the blouse version. But I am convinced now it's fabulous!!


----------



## dbaby

Sartorialist photo. Red sweater from Pre-fall and the Kate boots.


----------



## Brigitte031

dbaby said:
			
		

> Sartorialist photo. Red sweater from Pre-fall and the Kate boots.



Wow well if I had those legs I'd get the Kate boots in no time! Otherwise the design reminds me of Christmas for some reason... :/


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Sartorialist photo. Red sweater from Pre-fall and the Kate boots.


what a great photo...i wonder if she's wearing the biggest size sweater. look so diff from the stock photos...but i think i like jacobs better with this outfit ...:ninja:


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Kaypa said:


> Oh gosh, you look stunning as always! Love everything you're wearing!



You are so sweet! Thank you! 



juneping said:


> you look so cute and pretty....



Thank you so much! And as usual, you're killin' it with those Blacksons! 



nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, kristi!  now i kinda want to keep it!   sigh...but i know i'm not going to make good enough use for the price.  if my size is still hanging around come sale time tho i'm grabbing it!
> 
> you look adorable in the skirt (love that sweater too!)!



You're oh so welcome! You make a good point -- it's a fantastic dress, but maybe it makes more sense to wait until it goes on sale? But at least now you know AWESOME in it!

And thank you so much! :kiss:



Brigitte031 said:


> Styled perfectly! And with your legs...



Aww shucks, thank you dear! 



jellylicious said:


> Really cute! I just received the IRO tiered skirt from Outnet-really like it and the price is not too shabby in comparison.



Thank you so much! Oooh I'm curious to see this IRO skirt! Pics? 



mercer said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!


I really like it!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:
			
		

> what a great photo...i wonder if she's wearing the biggest size sweater. look so diff from the stock photos...but i think i like jacobs better with this outfit ...:ninja:



I agree, such a cool photo! I've seen her IRL once, she's very petite. So my guess is that even the smallest size of this sweater looks huge on her. This one is the longer version of those sweaters.


----------



## Kaypa

mercer said:
			
		

> If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!



Ah, I saw that one on NAP and was already wondering how it would look. It looks great on you and really like how you styled it.


----------



## deango

*1967:*
Isabel Marant born in Paris to a German mother (a model and a director of the Elite agency) and French father. After her parents&#8217; divorce, Isabel will split her time between households. Growing up, she later tells L&#8217;Express, &#8220;I wanted to be a vet, like everyone else. I was a tomboy . . . I hated wearing a skirt or dress. How horrible!&#8221;[3] Childhood trips to Africa, Asia, India, and the Caribbean will later influence her work.
*1982:*
Rejecting the girlish style popular in her suburban Paris neighborhood of Neuilly-sur-Seine, asks her father for a sewing machine and begins reworking old army jackets and remnants into a more bohemian wardrobe. Changes into these original creations before class. &#8220;I wanted to wear things that I liked. Fashion, I did not even know what it was!&#8221;[4] she later recalls, noting her proclivity for wearing ballet flats, sans socks, even in cold weather.
*1985:*
Has modest success selling pieces created with friend Christophe Lemaire to a shop in Les Halles. Abandons plans to study economics to take up design at Studio Berçot fashion school. A crush on Sex Pistols manager Malcolm McLaren inspires her to make clothes from dishcloths. &#8220;But dishcloths are really nice in France,&#8221;[5] she later says.
*1987:*
Following her studies, apprentices with Parisian designer Michel Klein. In the next year or two will also collaborate with Bridget Yorke on two collections for Yorke & Cole, and assist art director Marc Ascoli on projects for Yohji Yamamoto, Martine Sitbon, and Chloé.
*1989:*
Launches a small collection of outsize jewelry. &#8220;I started in fashion in jewelry, putting myself behind torches and soldering irons!&#8221;[6] she later says. (Will go on to design accessories and jewelry for Claude Montana, Michel Perry, and Yorke & Cole.)
*1990:*
Launches knitwear label Twen with her mother, with whom she works &#8220;until I felt strong enough to stand on my own,&#8221;[7] she later recalls.
*1994:*
Establishes her own label, setting up a studio on the Passage Saint-Sébastien in the Marais. Her logo, a hand-drawn star, is taken from her school days, when she replaced the dot over the I in her name with such a star in order to stand out. &#8220;When I made my mark at 26 years old,&#8221; she later tells L&#8217;Express, &#8220;I had set myself a simple goal: I wanted to create clothes that I myself wished to buy, clothes for girls, working women, who have taste and are willing to spend a little money on their looks without breaking the bank.&#8221;[8] The first show is held in the debris-strewn courtyard of a squat, with Marant&#8217;s friends modeling.
*1997:*
Wins the year&#8217;s Award de la Mode.
*1998:*
January: Launches I*M line in Japan. Guest-designs the first of several collections for French clothing catalog La Redoute. February: Opens her first store, in a former artist&#8217;s studio in the Bastille district. Designs a collection of patchwork rabbit-fur coats and fur-lined rainwear for Parisian furrier Yves Salomon. March: The New York Times reports on her fusion of &#8220;a layered, often floor-length silhouette with Asian and African influences&#8221;; the overall look &#8220;says trekking in Tibet via the Bastille.&#8221;[9]
*1999:*
Lower-priced Étoile line debuts at Pret-a-Porter Paris, with a focus on jeans and T-shirts.
*2000:*
February: She opens a second Paris shop at 1 rue Jacob on the Left Bank. &#8220;To me, this is the authentic Paris,&#8221; she tells WWD. (She will add a third store, on the rue de Saintonge, in 2007) First full Étoile collection, including lingerie, is introduced.
*2002:*
Marant designs a line of lingerie with Beautiful People by DIM.
*2003:*
Gives birth to a son, Tal, with husband Jerome Dreyfuss, a handbag designer.
*2004:*
February: Isabel Marant pop-up boutique opens at Paris&#8217;s new Printemps de la Mode department store. September: Childrenswear line is launched.
*2006:*
Marant collaborates with Anthropologie on a collection.
*2008:*
French fashion chain Naf Naf is ordered to pay damages of $120,000 to Marant for copying a dress from her fall 2006 collection.
*2009:*
July: Brit actress Rachel Weisz wears Marant&#8217;s leopard minidress while promoting A Streetcar Named Desire in London. (French siren Marion Cotillard wears a similar look when she appears on Oprah in December). August: Action villain Sienna Miller wears Marant&#8217;s ruched printed cocktail dress and Otway booties to the London premiere of G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra.
*2010:*
January: The Wall Street Journal reports on the buying frenzy sparked by Marant&#8217;s Otway studded biker bootie with isosceles-triangle heel. &#8220;The heels came from the little cowboy cartoon from Bugs Bunny,&#8221; she will tell Vogue in the March issue. &#8220;If you exaggerate the shape all the way, it becomes a triangle.&#8221;[10] April: First Stateside boutique opens in SoHo in New York, with Dreyfuss&#8217;s handbags in the adjoining space. &#8220;I&#8217;ve always had a very secure way of development, because I created my brand in &#8217;94 with my own money and really increased, increased, increased step by step,&#8221;[11] she tells WWD. May: Actress Jennifer Connelly wears Marant&#8217;s jewel-neck LBD, black stockings, and black Balenciaga heels at the Tribeca Ball. June: Marant is crowned Fashion Designer of the Year at British Glamour&#8217;s Women of the Year Awards. July: Model Kate Moss is the face of Marant&#8217;s fall campaign. August: &#8220;My ideal woman is Serge Gainsbourg,&#8221; the designer tells Love magazine. &#8220;Not that he was a woman.&#8221;[12] August: MTV It girl Alexa Chung tells Vogue, &#8220;I buy everything Isabel Marant ever looked at.&#8221;[13]

_voguepedia_


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you so much! Oooh I'm curious to see this IRO skirt! Pics?



The IRO skirt is a great.  Will find time to post this week! 

It's been slow here today-what's up ladies?


----------



## jellylicious

deango said:


> *1994:*
> Establishes her own label, setting up a studio on the Passage Saint-Sébastien in the Marais. Her logo, a hand-drawn star, is taken from her school days, when she replaced the dot over the I in her name with such a star in order to stand out. *&#8220;When I made my mark at 26 years old,&#8221; she later tells L&#8217;Express, &#8220;I had set myself a simple goal: I wanted to create clothes that I myself wished to buy, clothes for girls, working women, who have taste and are willing to spend a little money on their looks without breaking the bank.&#8221;* The first show is held in the debris-strewn courtyard of a squat, with Marant&#8217;s friends modeling.
> *1997:*
> Wins the year&#8217;s Award de la Mode.
> _voguepedia_



Thanks for posting this! So inspiring. She needs to go back in time to '94-and make her clothes not break the bank!


----------



## mercer

Brigitte031 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I love the way you styled it! I hadn't considered this dress, only the blouse version. But I am convinced now it's fabulous!!



Thanks so much!  This could easily be belted for a different look.  Very versatile!



Jayne1 said:


> I really like it!



Thanks Jayne!


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Thanks for posting this! So inspiring. She needs to go back in time to '94-and make her clothes not break the bank!



So true!  Once pieces go over $500, unless it's a "major" piece like a winter coat or boots, my head gets dizzy!


----------



## Brigitte031

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this! So inspiring. She needs to go back in time to '94-and make her clothes not break the bank!



Girl, I was thinking the exact same thing when I read the bio.


----------



## zzhoneybee

Brigitte031 said:


> Girl, I was thinking the exact same thing when I read the bio.



truth!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> So true!  Once pieces go over $500, unless it's a "major" piece like a winter coat or boots, my head gets dizzy!





jellylicious said:


> Thanks for posting this! So inspiring. She needs to go back in time to '94-and make her clothes not break the bank!



agreed!  i chuckled a bit when i read that line!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!



i love this!  didn't give this dress a second look until your mod photo!  love how you styled it...effortlessly chic!


----------



## raradarling

Brigitte031 said:


> Girl, I was thinking the exact same thing when I read the bio.



totally!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!


----------



## KristyDarling

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



I woulda picked the black one, too! It looks tres cool on you!


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> I agree, such a cool photo! I've seen her IRL once, she's very petite. So my guess is that even the smallest size of this sweater looks huge on her. This one is the longer version of those sweaters.



i've not seen the longer version at all....i wonder why there's no longer version in the US...


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!


I prefer the black too. Looks great on you!


----------



## Brigitte031

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



The cream photographs veeeery well. But they both look fantastic! I kind want to let out a little girl giggle or something, that's how gorgeous those jackets are. The cream doesn't look 80s to me from the photo... Both look equally versatile to me.

If you have second thoughts, maybe get the cream and test it with more of your wardrobe?


----------



## pipou

Hello IM Ladies,

I've got a question - hope you can help. I plan on buying the 'Momo' jacket, but got a little confused when I found out that there is also another sytle called 'Monty' which looks almost the same. 

Initially, I thought the Momo was the jacket with bordeaux/red stripes and the Monty was the jacket with rosé/multicolored stripes. Now I was told that the Monty is a totally different style with hook closure and that its fit is more loose. If anybody of you is familiar with both styles - would you agree on that? What would you say about the fitting? If I wanted to buy the Momo in size 42, what size should I choose for the Monty?  

Hope you can help!

Thanks.


----------



## pipou

mercer said:


> Momo and Monty together at last!
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know:  What's the deal with these two?
> 
> I bought the momo a few weeks back- love it!  But I had to see how the Monty compared.  Frankly, they are sooooo similar that I doubt anyone but an IM freak (represent!) would realize that the jackets are different.  I think the average person would be like, "Hmmm...she sure likes to wear that sparkly boucle jacket!"
> 
> Here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> The Momo- obviously a more reddish color.  A teeny tiny bit heavier and fuzzier.  sparkly!  A smidge more cropped. Zipper closure.  I thought this ran a little smaller.  I took a size up from normal so the arms wouldn't be so tight.
> 
> The Monty: More of a black tone.  Less fuzzy (but still sparkly!). hook and eye closure.  A little longer.  The sizing seemed more "true".
> 
> I honestly think that they are so similar that there isn't a need to own them both. I can't figure out why the Monty costs more.  The momo is cheaper (and I've already chopped the shoulder pads out!), so I've got Monty all boxed up and ready to go back.



I am convinced that both styles exist in both colors (red/bordeaux and rosé/multicolored). Can anybody confirm that?


----------



## Sam.B

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!


You look great in both,but the cream one does look a bit old looking,where the black one looks young and fun. 
Just realised what I said, didn't mean you were old looking in the jacket, just the cream looks a bit more dated.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



I'm all for the black one! SO pretty!


----------



## Sam.B

pipou said:


> I am convinced that both styles exist in both colors (red/bordeaux and rosé/multicolored). Can anybody confirm that?


Yes, the Momo and Monty came in both colourways. I have the Monty in the burgundy/sparkle.


----------



## am2022

Kristi I think the black is more versatile - you picked
The
Right one!
Mercer- you surely rock those dresses like its nobody's business !!! I don't think I can ever pull this one off ! Love !
Porter- very nice !


----------



## pipou

Sam.B said:


> Yes, the Momo and Monty came in both colourways. I have the Monty in the burgundy/sparkle.



Have you also tried the Momo? Would you say that the Monty is more loose than the Momo?


----------



## jellybebe

kristi_sikorski said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



Omg was this jacket in the boutique? Do you mind sharing the price? I am curious whether it will come to NAP or somewhere else so I can try it on. I think you 100% made the right decision with black! I saw it here on Stockholm Street Style and love it!


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone buy the DAG dress. It's on lagarconne. It looks amazing on the site.


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> If anyone is curious about the Nilsen dress, I give it an A+!  It's perfect for someone like myself who likes dresses longer and flowy.  It's pretty shear so a slip is needed.  It's nice for layering, too.  My dog has become an expert in photo bombing!



I love the dress on you! Congrats on the new piece. I especially love how you styled it with the jacket and jennys.



kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



I think the black one is the way to go. The cream one is ok, but I worry it will get dirty too easily. The black one is easier to style and won't show dirt as easily.


----------



## spiredem

Isabel Marant
Stars Light glass crystal ring


----------



## flower71

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!


You did good. I love the black one too


----------



## nycbagfiend

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



yep...i also think the black was the way to go!  there's something sort of costume-y about the ivory one..the black is subtle and sleek--what a fun jacket in general though--looks great on you!


----------



## Jayne1

spiredem said:


> Isabel Marant
> Stars Light glass crystal ring


Very, very pretty!!


----------



## KristyDarling

*EGADS!!!!* I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:

It has been on my Wish List for the longest time, I was even on the pre-order list for it at Barneys, and I was utterly crushed when my SA told me they wouldn't be carrying it in Bronze after all....only to see it pop up on the Barneys web site a few days ago...and IN MY SIZE!  It was meant to be......right?  RIGHT? :shame:

My new personal rule for IM purchases is that it HAS to be a timeless piece, not one that is immediately identifiable to a specific season or year.  I just don't have the means to splurge on the more fashiony stuff, as much as I'd like to! So, I believe this jacket falls into the timeless category.....at least, that's how I'm justifying it to myself. 

The tradeoff may have to be the Memphis Boots, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE but know that I'd get limited cost-per-wear out of, given my working mom lifestyle. Someone please reassure me that I'm not crazy for doing this!!


----------



## Sam.B

Sam.B said:


> You look great in both,but the cream one does look a bit old looking,where the black one looks young and fun.
> Just realised what I said, didn't mean you were old looking in the jacket, just the cream looks a bit more dated.


 


pipou said:


> I am convinced that both styles exist in both colors (red/bordeaux and rosé/multicolored). Can anybody confirm that?


 


pipou said:


> Have you also tried the Momo? Would you say that the Monty is more loose than the Momo?


I didn't get chance to try on the Momo, as they had sold out in my size. As soon as I saw the Monty, I had to have it. I found the Monty a little tight on the underarn seams, but it seems to stretch out a little. I bought the 40, I am a 38 to a 40 (more of a 38 in the loose tops, but 40 if they are more fitted) I do find it a little small and wondered if i should have gone up a size to a 42. I can get a long sleeve tee underneath, but I wouldn't generally wear it done up, as it's a hook and clasp fastening, and they tend to gap a little. HTH


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> EGADS!!!! I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:
> 
> It has been on my Wish List for the longest time, I was even on the pre-order list for it at Barneys, and I was utterly crushed when my SA told me they wouldn't be carrying it in Bronze after all....only to see it pop up on the Barneys web site a few days ago...and IN MY SIZE!  It was meant to be......right?  RIGHT? :shame:
> 
> My new personal rule for IM purchases is that it HAS to be a timeless piece, not one that is immediately identifiable to a specific season or year.  I just don't have the means to splurge on the more fashiony stuff, as much as I'd like to! So, I believe this jacket falls into the timeless category.....at least, that's how I'm justifying it to myself.
> 
> The tradeoff may have to be the Memphis Boots, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE but know that I'd get limited cost-per-wear out of, given my working mom lifestyle. Someone please reassure me that I'm not crazy for doing this!!



Omg the bronze is amazing! I didn't think Barney's was carrying it. I saw the framboise IRL today and the quality seems nice, plus leather jackets are timeless! If I lived somewhere with nicer weather I would have tried to track a bronze down too. Instead I got a Burberry duffle coat . I am now on a ban too!


----------



## juneping

talk about ban -- i am already looking forward to the x'mas sales......
IM has got so expensive. i think i can only focus on her footwear...probably jeans or skirt...gosh....but mostly i've have to wait for sales


----------



## soholaleni

KristyDarling said:


> *EGADS!!!!* I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:




"Accidentally on purpose"  LOL... I do things accidentally on purpose pretty often myself!! 

This is a great jacket..I have the black Kady and love it! The leather is soo buttery soft.


----------



## kristi_sikorski

KristyDarling said:


> I woulda picked the black one, too! It looks tres cool on you!





jellylicious said:


> I prefer the black too. Looks great on you!





Sam.B said:


> You look great in both,but the cream one does look a bit old looking,where the black one looks young and fun.
> Just realised what I said, didn't mean you were old looking in the jacket, just the cream looks a bit more dated.



Hahahaha, no offense taken! I agree with you! 



caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm all for the black one! SO pretty!





Brigitte031 said:


> The cream photographs veeeery well. But they both look fantastic! I kind want to let out a little girl giggle or something, that's how gorgeous those jackets are. The cream doesn't look 80s to me from the photo... Both look equally versatile to me.
> 
> If you have second thoughts, maybe get the cream and test it with more of your wardrobe?



I agree and think the cream one takes better photos! 



tb-purselover said:


> I think the black one is the way to go. The cream one is ok, but I worry it will get dirty too easily. The black one is easier to style and won't show dirt as easily.





flower71 said:


> You did good. I love the black one too





nycbagfiend said:


> yep...i also think the black was the way to go!  there's something sort of costume-y about the ivory one..the black is subtle and sleek--what a fun jacket in general though--looks great on you!



I completely agree! There was something about it that just looked... dated. 



amacasa said:


> Kristi I think the black is more versatile - you picked
> The
> Right one!




*Thank you ladies SO much for the kinds words. You were all so helpful with your feedback, and I really appreciate it!* :kiss:


----------



## Jayne1

I think the *bay seller from Italy has a new ID.  Everything is a 'Size 2' again and she is still not showing a closeup of the label. Same wording and same spacing in the brief description.

Here are her listings:

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/andreahuc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## gymangel812

KristyDarling said:


> *EGADS!!!!* I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:


lol i did that with a pair of blue bobbys this weekend, should have them tomorrow


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> *EGADS!!!!* I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:
> 
> It has been on my Wish List for the longest time, I was even on the pre-order list for it at Barneys, and I was utterly crushed when my SA told me they wouldn't be carrying it in Bronze after all....only to see it pop up on the Barneys web site a few days ago...and IN MY SIZE!  It was meant to be......right?  RIGHT? :shame:
> 
> My new personal rule for IM purchases is that it HAS to be a timeless piece, not one that is immediately identifiable to a specific season or year.  I just don't have the means to splurge on the more fashiony stuff, as much as I'd like to! So, I believe this jacket falls into the timeless category.....at least, that's how I'm justifying it to myself.
> 
> The tradeoff may have to be the Memphis Boots, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE but know that I'd get limited cost-per-wear out of, given my working mom lifestyle. Someone please reassure me that I'm not crazy for doing this!!



ahahahahaha!!  Oh, enjoy yourself!  That's a really great jacket, you will wear for years!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Kristi I think the black is more versatile - you picked
> The
> Right one!
> Mercer- you surely rock those dresses like its nobody's business !!! I don't think I can ever pull this one off ! Love !
> Porter- very nice !



thanks sweetie!  I so admire all of you tiny little IM girls in your short skirts! Those days are long gone for me .   I'm just so happy when longer dresses show up, I have to snap them up.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I love the dress on you! Congrats on the new piece. I especially love how you styled it with the jacket and jennys.



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## mercer

spiredem said:


> Isabel Marant
> Stars Light glass crystal ring



Really pretty!


----------



## mercer

kristi_sikorski said:


> Hi ladies! This week I got to stop by the store and try on the Lindsey jacket. I ended up going with the black one, because it just seems more versatile! I'm hoping I made the right choice. The cream/navy colorway is pretty, but seems a little 80's to me? (it's a satin-type jacket). I like how the cream one looks in the picture, but it person I feel as though it looks much different.
> What are your thoughts?! I'm worried I should have gotten the cream one. I hate being so indecisive!



I love the black!  You did the right thing!


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Hi T! Can you please take some simple pics of you in the burgundy and bronze tees? I am thinking of picking some up if they are still around at sale time.



*Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *

*Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.  

*Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey *T*!

O.M.Gosh this tshirt looks amazing on you! Ok, I'm hoping these are still around when sale time comes because I want to load up on them . It is a nice fitted look. The cut is very flattering: not too fitted, not too sloppy.

No worries about the delay. I wasn't in any rush since I cannot buy until the sales come anyways.

Thank you so much for taking the time to post. I know how life can get crazy so I appreciate you taking some time to take them. I can't imagine how crazy your life must be right now: listing your current house AND remodeling your new house, picking out materials, etc. So I really am thankful you found the time  to help me out.



tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.
> 
> Hi tb ~ I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium.



Wow this looks so good on you. It's weird how small this top fits. I tried it on today and it was way too tight in the chest.


----------



## regeens

You look amazing here in your tintin!



tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *


----------



## Isabelfan

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> EGADS!!!! I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:
> 
> It has been on my Wish List for the longest time, I was even on the pre-order list for it at Barneys, and I was utterly crushed when my SA told me they wouldn't be carrying it in Bronze after all....only to see it pop up on the Barneys web site a few days ago...and IN MY SIZE!  It was meant to be......right?  RIGHT? :shame:
> 
> My new personal rule for IM purchases is that it HAS to be a timeless piece, not one that is immediately identifiable to a specific season or year.  I just don't have the means to splurge on the more fashiony stuff, as much as I'd like to! So, I believe this jacket falls into the timeless category.....at least, that's how I'm justifying it to myself.
> 
> The tradeoff may have to be the Memphis Boots, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE but know that I'd get limited cost-per-wear out of, given my working mom lifestyle. Someone please reassure me that I'm not crazy for doing this!!



It's a prize choice I can tell you that. Only piece I bought this season!


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.
> 
> Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium.



Love it! Great piece on you.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *


Still waiting for mine to get here!!! Can't wait-really like the way it slouches on you Tonka.  I got the XS tho-hope it fits. I also just got the Tina tee small in rose colorway and it fits perfectly. So now i'm thinking the XS might be tight but I'm pretty small up top.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Wow this looks so good on you. It's weird how small this top fits. I tried it on today and it was way too tight in the chest.


I couldn't even get it on. Well, I could, but I didn't want to stretch it out for the next person.

Funny, there's another Etoile tee, a bit sheer with long sleeves, very similar and it's loose and stretchy.  This one only _looks_ stretchy.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *



You make the simplest of pieces look so stylish! Wish I had your long and slim build!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *



tonka....looking great as always. i really like the texture of the tee...like the burnout tee texture.


----------



## jellylicious

kristi_sikorski said:


> Thank you so much! Oooh I'm curious to see this IRO skirt! Pics?



Sorry for the crappy iphone pix. Quick pix of the IRO skirt with the Tina tee. I can see a lot of outfits around it. Plus I've been looking hi and lo for a skirt that goes with the July jacket! And this does the trick!  I also adore the tee!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I couldn't even get it on. Well, I could, but I didn't want to stretch it out for the next person.
> 
> Funny, there's another Etoile tee, a bit sheer with long sleeves, very similar and it's loose and stretchy.  This one only looks stretchy.



Yes I tried both of them on yesterday - the Noua was loose on me in sz S and the Tintin was ridiculous on me in sz M!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pix. Quick pix of the IRO skirt with the Tina tee. I can see a lot of outfits around it. Plus I've been looking hi and lo for a skirt that goes with the July jacket! And this does the trick!  I also adore the tee!


tina...is it new?? what color is it...orange? very unique...i love it. 
don't u just love IRO...very IM but simpler...



jellybebe said:


> Yes I tried both of them on yesterday - the Noua was loose on me in sz S and the Tintin was ridiculous on me in sz M!


oh...i got the noua in M.... i love the slouchy-ness. the black is so hard to come by....


----------



## juneping

the johni dress + mony boots...
the jacket is IRO last s/s


----------



## Sam.B

For anybody interested, Milwaukee boots due to hit NAP on Friday.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> tina...is it new?? what color is it...orange? very unique...i love it.
> don't u just love IRO...very IM but simpler...
> 
> oh...i got the noua in M.... i love the slouchy-ness. the black is so hard to come by....


The Tina tee is new-you can find it at MNZ. The color is really nice-in between rust and rose. 
http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/tina-fluide-long-sleeved-t-shirt



juneping said:


> the johni dress + mony boots...
> the jacket is IRO last s/s


*LOVE THIS! *


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> the johni dress + mony boots...
> the jacket is IRO last s/s



Love your IRO jacket, such a great basic. It was too short on me.


----------



## jellybebe

Me in the grey Noua top yesterday. Sz S. If it were about $100 cheaper I could maybe justify it, but anyway I'm on a ban now! Doesn't help that Caroline is wearing the same top on her blog today!


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> *EGADS!!!!* I'm on a major ban, but I just accidentally on purpose clicked the button and submitted my order for the Bronze Kady! ush:
> 
> It has been on my Wish List for the longest time, I was even on the pre-order list for it at Barneys, and I was utterly crushed when my SA told me they wouldn't be carrying it in Bronze after all....only to see it pop up on the Barneys web site a few days ago...and IN MY SIZE!  It was meant to be......right?  RIGHT? :shame:
> 
> My new personal rule for IM purchases is that it HAS to be a timeless piece, not one that is immediately identifiable to a specific season or year.  I just don't have the means to splurge on the more fashiony stuff, as much as I'd like to! So, I believe this jacket falls into the timeless category.....at least, that's how I'm justifying it to myself.
> 
> The tradeoff may have to be the Memphis Boots, which I LOVE LOVE LOVE but know that I'd get limited cost-per-wear out of, given my working mom lifestyle. Someone please reassure me that I'm not crazy for doing this!!



The KADY is a classic. Well done!!! (I wish I had one ) And, while I love the Memphis, they aren't so classic.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> the johni dress + mony boots...
> the jacket is IRO last s/s



Juneping you look great! I have that same dress and need more inspiration for styling. Def hard to pull off without a jacket. I've layered it with the black s/s Amos mesh tank dress and a belt with the denim patchwork Olto jacket.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> I think the *bay seller from Italy has a new ID.  Everything is a 'Size 2' again and she is still not showing a closeup of the label. Same wording and same spacing in the brief description.
> 
> Here are her listings:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/andreahuc/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692



Thanks for the heads up!



gymangel812 said:


> lol i did that with a pair of blue bobbys this weekend, should have them tomorrow



LOVE the blue. Post mods pics asap, please!



juneping said:


> the johni dress + mony boots...
> the jacket is IRO last s/s



Ohhhhh the black Monys. So gorgeous.


----------



## gymangel812

raradarling said:


> LOVE the blue. Post mods pics asap, please!


----------



## raradarling

gymangel812 said:


>




WOW! When I said asap I had no idea how fast you were!! 

These are GORGEOUS! Sigh. Cobalt blue is one of my all-time favourite colours. These are spectacular. CONGRATS!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> The Tina tee is new-you can find it at MNZ. The color is really nice-in between rust and rose.
> http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/tina-fluide-long-sleeved-t-shirt
> 
> 
> *LOVE THIS! *


thanks!!
the color is so gorgy...the the texture is amazing....



jellybebe said:


> Love your IRO jacket, such a great basic. It was too short on me.



i thought it's too short as well...but pair with dress is fine. the detailing is quite surprising. i hope it'll last...it looked so ripped...



jellybebe said:


> Me in the grey Noua top yesterday. Sz S. If it were about $100 cheaper I could maybe justify it, but anyway I'm on a ban now! Doesn't help that Caroline is wearing the same top on her blog today!


looks great on u....



dbaby said:


> Juneping you look great! I have that same dress and need more inspiration for styling. Def hard to pull off without a jacket. I've layered it with the black s/s Amos mesh tank dress and a belt with the denim patchwork Olto jacket.


i love this model who styled the dress so differently and so chic. i'll copy this look when it's colder but tweak a little...that RO shearling probably was 5K








gymangel812 said:


>


looking fab, you got great legs...


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the blue. Post mods pics asap, please!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh the black Monys. So gorgeous.



thanks!!...i am glad i got mony last season....love the fringes...


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Yes I tried both of them on yesterday - the Noua was loose on me in sz S and the Tintin was ridiculous on me in sz M!


I'm starting to think it was the Tina tee that was too tight. In this store, they don't have the names on the attached tags... but I realize it's the same pinky/raspberry/coral long sleeve tee as the one *jellylicious* posted above.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> tina...is it new?? what color is it...orange? very unique...i love it.
> don't u just love IRO...very IM but simpler...
> 
> 
> oh...i got the noua in M.... i love the slouchy-ness. the black is so hard to come by....


I tried that one and it is too slim fitting for me.  I was looking for a drape in a top.  I took a picture of the material label because the store doesn't keep the names of the clothes on the tags, so I didn't know what it was called.

I wanted to find out the name so I don't accidentally order this on-line, when if and when it goes on sale, and have it arrive and be a bad fit.

It used to be that any IM tee was a good fit for me, if I bought my size.  Not in this case.


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> I tried that one and it is too slim fitting for me.  I was looking for a drape in a top.  I took a picture of the material label because the store doesn't keep the names of the clothes on the tags, so I didn't know what it was called.
> 
> I wanted to find out the name so I don't accidentally order this on-line, when if and when it goes on sale, and have it arrive and be a bad fit.
> 
> It used to be that any IM tee was a good fit for me, if I bought my size.  Not in this case.



Jayne-that is the same color. I had to size up-glad i listened to the SA. It runs really small.


----------



## nycbagfiend

gymangel812 said:


>



ooh...love the cobalt!  they really pop out at you!  congrats!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking super amazing with your new IM purchases.  *
> 
> *Hi tb ~* I am so sorry for the long delay.  Been super busy, my new house will be done in less than 1 1/2 months and I am also in the process of listing my current home ....  so I am really like this  now.
> 
> *Here is the tintin bronze tee (sorry for the poor lighting)...  it is size medium. *



very nice, tonka!  you make a simple tee and jeans look awesome!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pix. Quick pix of the IRO skirt with the Tina tee. I can see a lot of outfits around it. Plus I've been looking hi and lo for a skirt that goes with the July jacket! And this does the trick!  I also adore the tee!



super cute!  add me to the IRO fanclub--i've slowly been accumulating a small collection of their jackets!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the johni dress + mony boots...
> the jacket is IRO last s/s



so pretty, june!  i think i have the same jacket but in ivory...that's the agnette jacket, no?

i love the monys!  for a sec i thought maybe you bought the jacobs in black but took a closer look at where the fringes were!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Omg the bronze is amazing! I didn't think Barney's was carrying it. I saw the framboise IRL today and the quality seems nice, plus leather jackets are timeless! If I lived somewhere with nicer weather I would have tried to track a bronze down too. Instead I got a Burberry duffle coat . I am now on a ban too!



My local Barneys only ordered the black and framboise, so I was thrilled to see the bronze pop up online. Your new duffle coat is so elegant, congrats!!!



soholaleni said:


> "Accidentally on purpose"  LOL... I do things accidentally on purpose pretty often myself!!
> 
> This is a great jacket..I have the black Kady and love it! The leather is soo buttery soft.



The black Kady is amazing. If it had been available in my size, I would've had a VERY hard time deciding between black and bronze!! 



gymangel812 said:


> lol i did that with a pair of blue bobbys this weekend, should have them tomorrow



They look AWESOME in your photos! Congratulations!



mercer said:


> ahahahahaha!!  Oh, enjoy yourself!  That's a really great jacket, you will wear for years!



Thanks, dear Mercer. Being able to wear something for years is my top criteria for designer clothing. I can't afford to pay designer prices for something that will look dated in a year, nor would I want to. (that's what Zara is for, haha) 



Isabelfan said:


> It's a prize choice I can tell you that. Only piece I bought this season!



You know what, now that I think of it, except for a pair of Dickers I haven't bought a single piece of IM clothing this season! I had ordered a bunch but returned it all since they didn't fit or just looked funny on me. OK maybe I don't feel so bad about this purchase after all! 



raradarling said:


> The KADY is a classic. Well done!!! (I wish I had one ) And, while I love the Memphis, they aren't so classic.



I'm glad we have each other to bounce these evolving thoughts and opinions off of. It's so interesting how we have both cooled off on the Memphis!!!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty, june!  i think i have the same jacket but in ivory...that's the agnette jacket, no?
> 
> i love the monys!  for a sec i thought maybe you bought the jacobs in black but took a closer look at where the fringes were!



thanks!! yes...it's the agnette. i got it on sale and it's the last piece.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> i love this model who styled the dress so differently and so chic. i'll copy this look when it's colder but tweak a little...that RO shearling probably was 5K.



Oh yes! To be that tall and pull off everything! That's a great way to style it for the winter. Thanks.


----------



## ILoveC

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pix. Quick pix of the IRO skirt with the Tina tee. I can see a lot of outfits around it. Plus I've been looking hi and lo for a skirt that goes with the July jacket! And this does the trick!  I also adore the tee!



Oh please post a picture with the july jacket.  I have that jacket and have trouble pairing it!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> super cute!  add me to the IRO fanclub--i've slowly been accumulating a small collection of their jackets!


Thanks girl! How's your Qing cardi treating you? I hope hope it goes on sale. 



ILoveC said:


> Oh please post a picture with the july jacket.  I have that jacket and have trouble pairing it!


I will try to take one over the weekend. It's an evening out, real dressy pairing.


----------



## tonkamama

*Hello ladies...thank you all for your sweet comment!!  
*
I've made a big mistake of my life!!  *After reading jellylicious post regarding Tina tee and realize that the tees I've gotten were actually Tina* ...  NOT tintin!!  Tina tee runs smaller so I sized up to have that loose fit look, I got both colorways and love both.  I am so so sorry for the confusion and please forgive me :shame:.  



jellylicious said:


> Still waiting for mine to get here!!! Can't wait-really like the way it slouches on you Tonka.  I got the XS tho-hope it fits. I also just got the Tina tee small in rose colorway and it fits perfectly. So now i'm thinking the XS might be tight but I'm pretty small up top.


----------



## raradarling

KristyDarling said:


> I'm glad we have each other to bounce these evolving thoughts and opinions off of. It's so interesting how we have both cooled off on the Memphis!!!



Totally a case of having to wait tooooooooo looooong. I'm sure I'll freak out when they finally arrive in stores. But, at this point in my bank account there really is no way to afford them at $1200-$1400. I'll wait until next Fall and see if I can get a pair second-hand.


----------



## raradarling

*DEAR KADY OWNERS!!*

Hi Ladies -

I would love to have a Kady jacket but have no idea what size I would be. At this point I'd have to buy one from eBay and wouldn't want to get the wrong size! I think I'd need at least the 42 and possible the 44. I have the Momo in a 42 and it's tight - but, I've heard that the Momo runs small. So, if any of you lovely ladies have the Kady in a 40/42/44 could you do me a huuuuge favour and measure the jacket across the chest (when the jacket is zipped up and laying flat) and across the shoulders in the back? THANK YOU in advance!!!!!!!!!!!! And if you don't have the time then no worries!!


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> Totally a case of having to wait tooooooooo looooong. I'm sure I'll freak out when they finally arrive in stores. But, at this point in my bank account there really is no way to afford them at $1200-$1400. *I'll wait until next Fall and see if I can get a pair second-hand. *


By next Fall, IM will have put out new and fabulous footwear that you will be lusting over.


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Totally a case of having to wait tooooooooo looooong. I'm sure I'll freak out when they finally arrive in stores. But, at this point in my bank account there really is no way to afford them at $1200-$1400. I'll wait until next Fall and see if I can get a pair second-hand.



LOL, I KNOW I'll freak out when they hit the stores!!! But, we'll just have to stay strong.  Part of me is thinking I'm better off with a pair of wedge sneakers like the Boston (the only style that doesn't seem to sell out) because it's more wearable for every day. How surprising that I've found yet another IM piece to lust after, even though I have no business spending a penny more!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> thanks!! yes...it's the agnette. i got it on sale and it's the last piece.



nice!  that one sold out quickly!  i bought my ivory one as a popback during the NAP friends'n'family 30% discount so kind of on sale too! (and it sold out pretty much thereafter!)

really liking IRO the last couple of seasons...


----------



## nycbagfiend

ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
headed out the door again but photos to follow later....


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
> headed out the door again but photos to follow later....


Awesome!!! Please post pics when you can!!! I can't wait to hear your thoughts. I saw they were there and had to control myself from calling. I love my blacksons so much I considered getting the Berry's in  burgundy.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> nice!  that one sold out quickly!  i bought my ivory one as a popback during the NAP friends'n'family 30% discount so kind of on sale too! (and it sold out pretty much thereafter!)
> 
> really liking IRO the last couple of seasons...


NAP has a family&friend sale??  i guess you are on their VIP list...



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
> headed out the door again but photos to follow later....


congrats!! you'll rock them...and waiting impatiently for the mod pix....


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Awesome!!! Please post pics when you can!!! I can't wait to hear your thoughts. I saw they were there and had to control myself from calling. I love my blacksons so much I considered getting the Berry's in  burgundy.



pls do...so i can drool over here....
i am wearing my blacksons most of the time....they are very comfy and i also just got the rubber soles so i can walk more confidently, the leather soles were quite slippery sometimes...
question - do you find styling them bit challenging for pants? i find them easy with shorts and skirts. but for pants/jeans...they got to be certain way or else they don't look right. may be my legs aren't that straight...??


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
> headed out the door again but photos to follow later....


 yes please!!!


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> nice!  that one sold out quickly!  i bought my ivory one as a popback during the *NAP friends'n'family 30% discount* so kind of on sale too! (and it sold out pretty much thereafter!)
> 
> really liking IRO the last couple of seasons...


How in the world can we get that too?


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> How in the world can we get that too?



I know, seriously! It's a bit of a mystery. NAP will occasionally send out special coupons to certain clients. I received it once a couple years ago, but it hasn't happened again since. I wonder what mysterious algorithm they use to decide who gets it and when!!!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> I know, seriously! It's a bit of a mystery. NAP will occasionally send out special coupons to certain clients. I received it once a couple years ago, but it hasn't happened again since.* I wonder what mysterious algorithm they use to decide who gets it and when*!!!



i don't know when..but i would assume once you spend over $xxxx, you'll get that special invitation.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> i don't know when..but i would assume once you spend over $xxxx, you'll get that special invitation.



That would make sense but I'm guessing they change their benchmark based on what their revenue looks like at the moment, because my spending at NAP has remained pretty constant year over year. (unfortunately for my bank account!) Though I'm guessing a lot of you have been outspending me seeing as I haven't gotten a coupon in awhile!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> That would make sense but I'm guessing they change their benchmark based on what their revenue looks like at the moment, because my spending at NAP has remained pretty constant year over year. (unfortunately for my bank account!) Though I'm guessing a lot of you have been outspending me seeing as I haven't gotten a coupon in awhile!



oh..i've never got that special invite...
now..i am thinking they must have X amount of customers get that invitation...so whoever the top X spenders will get it??


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> oh..i've never got that special invite...
> now..i am thinking they must have X amount of customers get that invitation...so whoever the top X spenders will get it??



That could be. Lucky dogs!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> pls do...so i can drool over here....
> i am wearing my blacksons most of the time....they are very comfy and i also just got the rubber soles so i can walk more confidently, the leather soles were quite slippery sometimes...
> question - do you find styling them bit challenging for pants? i find them easy with shorts and skirts. but for pants/jeans...they got to be certain way or else they don't look right. may be my legs aren't that straight...??



Oh I really shouldn't get the Berrys. I want to but that little voice tells me to save my funds for next season for diversity. But it is taking all my will power to control my urges lol.

I find that with these boots a more fitted, tailored jacket with cinched waist OR shrunken look flatters the cut of the boot best. Then the jeans need to be fitted or a legging style. Any boxy jacket, on my frame in these boots, will not work. For jeans or leggings the length has to be just right: not too long or bunchy at the ankles or very straight but more a legging fit.

Omgosh, you legs are perfect!!! I only wish I had your legs. If I can wear them with jeans, you can. My legs are not straight by any means. I think the key is a more tailored jacket and the perfect length skinny jeans or leggings. At least for my body type, short and not leggy lol.


----------



## imlvholic

Anybody got the Burgundy Berry yet? I'm so looking forward to seeing some mod pics on this & maybe some detailed feedbacks will really help.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oh I really shouldn't get the Berrys. I want to but that little voice tells me to save my funds for next season for diversity. But it is taking all my will power to control my urges lol.
> 
> I find that with these boots a more fitted, tailored jacket with cinched waist OR shrunken look flatters the cut of the boot best. Then the jeans need to be fitted or a legging style. Any boxy jacket, on my frame in these boots, will not work. For jeans or leggings the length has to be just right: not too long or bunchy at the ankles or very straight but more a legging fit.
> 
> Omgosh, you legs are perfect!!! I only wish I had your legs. If I can wear them with jeans, you can. My legs are not straight by any means. I think the key is a more tailored jacket and the perfect length skinny jeans or leggings. At least for my body type, short and not leggy lol.



thanks tb...you're so right about the jeans....i tried the tight jeans with the right length no bunches and they fit perfect with the blacksons. so happy...thanks!!...


----------



## kristi_sikorski

jellybebe said:


> Me in the grey Noua top yesterday. Sz S. If it were about $100 cheaper I could maybe justify it, but anyway I'm on a ban now! Doesn't help that Caroline is wearing the same top on her blog today!



Looks awesome on you!


----------



## kristi_sikorski

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the crappy iphone pix. Quick pix of the IRO skirt with the Tina tee. I can see a lot of outfits around it. Plus I've been looking hi and lo for a skirt that goes with the July jacket! And this does the trick!  I also adore the tee!



I absolutely love that skirt, and it looks KILLER on!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks tb...you're so right about the jeans....i tried the tight jeans with the right length no bunches and they fit perfect with the blacksons. so happy...thanks!!...



Yay! I'm glad to be helpful. You're welcome!


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> *DEAR KADY OWNERS!!*
> 
> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I would love to have a Kady jacket but have no idea what size I would be. At this point I'd have to buy one from eBay and wouldn't want to get the wrong size! I think I'd need at least the 42 and possible the 44. I have the Momo in a 42 and it's tight - but, I've heard that the Momo runs small. So, if any of you lovely ladies have the Kady in a 40/42/44 could you do me a huuuuge favour and measure the jacket across the chest (when the jacket is zipped up and laying flat) and across the shoulders in the back? THANK YOU in advance!!!!!!!!!!!! And if you don't have the time then no worries!!



 I can definitely help you here!! I have the Kady in 42 and Momo in 42. With that said, the Momo is very tight in the arms on me, and I really only got it on because its a knit so it stretched some when I put it on. The Kady on the other hand, was a perfect fit for my shoulders/arms. I only kept the Momo  because I've been losing weight and figure it would be a better fit soon enough (hopefully).  Based on this, I would definitely recommend you get the 42 Kady. So here is the measurement across the chest laying flat = 19 inches. Across the shoulders in the back is 16.5 inches. I really don't think you would need anything larger than 42 in the Kady based on this. Unless of course, you want a looser fit. Anyways, I really hope this helps you out


----------



## juneping

it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> By next Fall, IM will have put out new and fabulous footwear that you will be lusting over.



So true!!



KristyDarling said:


> LOL, I KNOW I'll freak out when they hit the stores!!! But, we'll just have to stay strong.  Part of me is thinking I'm better off with a pair of wedge sneakers like the Boston (the only style that doesn't seem to sell out) because it's more wearable for every day. How surprising that I've found yet another IM piece to lust after, even though I have no business spending a penny more!!



I've also been thinking about the Bostons (I swear we share a brain!). I have some really cool IM boots but there are by no means every day. So, I agree that it would be nice to have an every day IM shoe - like the Bostons! Maybe she'll put out something cool for SS '13...



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
> headed out the door again but photos to follow later....



CONGRATS!



soholaleni said:


> I can definitely help you here!! I have the Kady in 42 and Momo in 42. With that said, the Momo is very tight in the arms on me, and I really only got it on because its a knit so it stretched some when I put it on. The Kady on the other hand, was a perfect fit for my shoulders/arms. I only kept the Momo  because I've been losing weight and figure it would be a better fit soon enough (hopefully).  Based on this, I would definitely recommend you get the 42 Kady. So here is the measurement across the chest laying flat = 19 inches. Across the shoulders in the back is 16.5 inches. I really don't think you would need anything larger than 42 in the Kady based on this. Unless of course, you want a looser fit. Anyways, I really hope this helps you out



Oh, Soho!! Thank you so much. This really is the most helpful. I think it does sound like a 42 after all! I guess IM's fits differ so much from style to style and that the Kady is looser than the Momo all around. I have the most trouble with my wide shoulders so I will check those measurements you sent against my other jackets. THANKSSSSSS!!! 

Now I just need to find one...




juneping said:


> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...



I love how the Blackson's elongate the leg with their perfect pointy toe!


----------



## tb-purselover

Very nice, perfect! Thanks for posting pics. 

I've been lazy about posting lately. Been distracted on trying to find a new cell phone/smart phone since mine is just barely puttering along.



juneping said:


> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...


The boots look gorgeous on you!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...


Just popping by, a quick hello to you IM girls!! Hope u have a great weekend and thanks for keeping the mod pics coming...You look awesome june, I NEED a pair of pants like those, hottt!


gymangel812 said:


>


gorgeous colour, like the pants too



nycbagfiend said:


> ok, stick a fork in me b/c i'm truly done (until sale season at least!  )...i hopped on over to the IM store and got the berrys!  i really like them--the cone heel is tolerable (won't run marathons in them but i think i can def walk a few blocks to dinner/lunch whatnot!) and fun looking...i opted for the blue stitching--a bit more subtle and more my style.  saw 2 other ladies purchasing them while i was there too!
> headed out the door again but photos to follow later....


oh, you're bad!! can't wait to see your pics, I am so glad I have no urge to buy anything right now, I have to be good...so i am living viacriously through you gals


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...



SO stylish!!! You totally rock those boots! 



raradarling said:


> I've also been thinking about the Bostons (I swear we share a brain!). I have some really cool IM boots but there are by no means every day. So, I agree that it would be nice to have an every day IM shoe - like the Bostons! Maybe she'll put out something cool for SS '13...
> 
> Oh, Soho!! Thank you so much. This really is the most helpful. I think it does sound like a 42 after all! I guess IM's fits differ so much from style to style and that the Kady is looser than the Momo all around. I have the most trouble with my wide shoulders so I will check those measurements you sent against my other jackets. THANKSSSSSS!!!
> 
> Now I just need to find one...



Well I further spat in the face of my supposed ban and purchased a pair of black Bettys from Diani.  I figure at this point, it's futile to resist. I've been REALLY good about not buying IM for all of 2012 (Dickers don't count! Cuz you can't stop at just one pair!) so I might as well just get something that I'll love AND get a lot of wear out of.  Which is also why I went ahead and ordered the Obira cardigan.  NOW I am DONE!!! Done, done, D-O-N-E!!! 

By the way, I'll keep an eye out for a black Kady in 42 for you. She IS out there and we're going to make sure you get her!!! And by the way, I totally agree that dear *Soholaleni* is a total sweetheart for providing measurements and pointers!!!


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> So true!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been thinking about the Bostons (I swear we share a brain!). I have some really cool IM boots but there are by no means every day. So, I agree that it would be nice to have an every day IM shoe - like the Bostons! Maybe she'll put out something cool for SS '13...
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Soho!! Thank you so much. This really is the most helpful. I think it does sound like a 42 after all! I guess IM's fits differ so much from style to style and that the Kady is looser than the Momo all around. I have the most trouble with my wide shoulders so I will check those measurements you sent against my other jackets. THANKSSSSSS!!!
> 
> Now I just need to find one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the Blackson's elongate the leg with their perfect pointy toe!





tb-purselover said:


> Very nice, perfect! Thanks for posting pics.
> 
> I've been lazy about posting lately. Been distracted on trying to find a new cell phone/smart phone since mine is just barely puttering along.





Jayne1 said:


> The boots look gorgeous on you!





flower71 said:


> Just popping by, a quick hello to you IM girls!! Hope u have a great weekend and thanks for keeping the mod pics coming...You look awesome june, I NEED a pair of pants like those, hottt!
> 
> gorgeous colour, like the pants too
> 
> 
> oh, you're bad!! can't wait to see your pics, I am so glad I have no urge to buy anything right now, I have to be good...so i am living viacriously through you gals





KristyDarling said:


> SO stylish!!! You totally rock those boots!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I further spat in the face of my supposed ban and purchased a pair of black Bettys from Diani.  I figure at this point, it's futile to resist. I've been REALLY good about not buying IM for all of 2012 (Dickers don't count! Cuz you can't stop at just one pair!) so I might as well just get something that I'll love AND get a lot of wear out of.  Which is also why I went ahead and ordered the Obira cardigan.  NOW I am DONE!!! Done, done, D-O-N-E!!!
> 
> By the way, I'll keep an eye out for a black Kady in 42 for you. She IS out there and we're going to make sure you get her!!! And by the way, I totally agree that dear *Soholaleni* is a total sweetheart for providing measurements and pointers!!!



thank you ladies!!

*tb* - i vote for iphone...very easy to use and the new camera is probably gonna be very good. so you can post pix anytime anywhere....


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...



Love your IRO jacket paired with your sexy boots! 

PS I can't stop thinking about the Noua top.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> SO stylish!!! You totally rock those boots!
> 
> Well I further spat in the face of my supposed ban and purchased a pair of black Bettys from Diani.  I figure at this point, it's futile to resist. I've been REALLY good about not buying IM for all of 2012 (Dickers don't count! Cuz you can't stop at just one pair!) so I might as well just get something that I'll love AND get a lot of wear out of.  Which is also why I went ahead and ordered the Obira cardigan.  NOW I am DONE!!! Done, done, D-O-N-E!!!
> 
> By the way, I'll keep an eye out for a black Kady in 42 for you. She IS out there and we're going to make sure you get her!!! And by the way, I totally agree that dear Soholaleni is a total sweetheart for providing measurements and pointers!!!



I won't feel so bad if I break my ban this weekend then...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I won't feel so bad if I break my ban this weekend then...



Do it!! I think bans are OK to break once in awhile if it won't lead to financial havoc and you're 100% sure you'll love it and wear it A LOT!!!   My plan is to lay low on the shopping for the next couple months to offset the hit on my bank account.  (would help me stay married too)


----------



## rocket06

rocket06 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have just these 2 items in my basket waiting for decision! Gosh I was measuring the 34" length of the Issop skirt as not sure if too short. Sighhhhh...
> 
> You look great in the outfit!



Hi Kaypa,

Is the Etoile shirt material fine? Looks bit rough online.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Love your IRO jacket paired with your sexy boots!
> 
> PS I can't stop thinking about the Noua top.



thanks!!
i wore my noua top a couple of times since it's cool enough to wear it. it really is soft....if you can get it. i know the black is sold out...but as the weather gets cooler...i think ppl might just snatch it up...soon.


----------



## angelastoel

I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...


----------



## Caramelita

^^^ I think you have my dream closet...


----------



## juneping

angelastoel said:


> I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...


congrats!! they finally came in.
you look fab...


----------



## tae

My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).


----------



## Jayne1

angelastoel said:


> I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...



You look wonderful!!


----------



## Kaypa

rocket06 said:
			
		

> Hi Kaypa,
> 
> Is the Etoile shirt material fine? Looks bit rough online.



Lots to catch up on. Was away for business last week. Love everyone's mod pics! Especially loving the runway boots on everyone. Also finally got my Bazils today (from the same store as Angela) after preordering them in Feb this year. 

Rocket06, do you mean the shirt I was wearing about a week ago? The material is soft, not rough at all. It is a bit sheer though, so you might need to wear a camisole or something similar underneath. HTH!


----------



## jellybebe

angelastoel said:
			
		

> I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl



Stunning!


----------



## tb-purselover

tae said:


> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).



Omgosh, the first berrys here on tpf! I love them. Thanks so much for posting, they look really nicely made. They are gorgeous!

The Ivo looks great with them. The color is nice. If you have time, I would love to see the whole outfit: boots and ivos in a full length shot. 

Sorry, I can't help on your Matches questions. Pics are always so deceiving in color. I _think _they are the same colors as yours. But I am unsure.



Kaypa said:


> Lots to catch up on. Was away for business last week. Love everyone's mod pics! Especially loving the runway boots on everyone. Also finally got my Bazils today (from the same store as Angela) after preordering them in Feb this year.


Nice to have you back! I kept up on you on your blog .



angelastoel said:


> I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...


Congrats on getting your Bazils in finally. Love them on you!


----------



## PHENOMENON

tae said:
			
		

> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).



Love them!


----------



## tae

tb-purselover said:


> Omgosh, the first berrys here on tpf! I love them. Thanks so much for posting, they look really nicely made. They are gorgeous!
> 
> The Ivo looks great with them. The color is nice. If you have time, I would love to see the whole outfit: boots and ivos in a full length shot.
> 
> Sorry, I can't help on your Matches questions. Pics are always so deceiving in color. I _think _they are the same colors as yours. But I am unsure.



Thank you so much, tb-purselover!
I will try to post a full length pic. for you tomorrow (or the day after), both Ivo and Berry's feel very comfortable (with the Ivo I sized up though as I think they look better when not completely snug). I also think the one on the Matches site may be the same, so will not order yet, but thanks again for looking!


----------



## tae

PHENOMENON said:


> Love them!



Thank you as well PHENOMENON


----------



## flower71

tae said:


> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).


Awesome tae! I love those boots on you, and I think they're the Charbon on matches too, though not so sure...
angela and kaypa, so happy you finally got your Bazils...I got mine too finally, haven't taken them out yet but promise to post a pic


----------



## spiredem

Etoile


----------



## tb-purselover

spiredem said:


> Etoile



Nice outfit, very chic. I love the oversized jacket with the skinny jeans and boots. The pop of color with the scarf is the perfect touch to the entire outfit.

Which jacket is this one? Is it completely lined?


----------



## Brigitte031

spiredem said:
			
		

> Etoile



Ooooh is this the Atea coat?? 
You look fantastic!


----------



## spiredem

Oops! I meant to type that this is the new 2012 Diego coat.  Thanks guys!


----------



## tae

flower71 said:


> Awesome tae! I love those boots on you, and I think they're the Charbon on matches too, though not so sure...
> angela and kaypa, so happy you finally got your Bazils...I got mine too finally, haven't taken them out yet but promise to post a pic



Thanks a lot, flower ! Yes, I think you're right; will look for Ardoise Ivo elsewhere.


----------



## Brigitte031

juneping said:
			
		

> it seems the thread gets slow again...so here i go...



Haha the thread should be slower more often if we get mod shots! I was eyeing that IRO jacket. Looks great. And yes you just rock your Blacksons!!!




			
				angelastoel said:
			
		

> I have been away for a while, but this week my Bazil sneakers FINALLY came in...
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl
> http://toothfairyfashiontale.blogspot.nl



Oooh the Renells! Perfect pairing with the sneakers!!




			
				tae said:
			
		

> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).



Died. And gone to heaven. Okay the Berrys look aaaaaamazing!!!! Think my excitement level just went up all over again haha! Can't wait to see full mod shots of a whole outfit.


----------



## fduff

I know I'm a little late and every store seems to be sold out, but does anyone know where I can still find the Travis Anthracite shirt in Small?  Will even consider Medium.  TIA!!


----------



## jellybebe

tae said:
			
		

> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).



Love this shot! Very chic.


----------



## Brigitte031

spiredem said:
			
		

> Oops! I meant to type that this is the new 2012 Diego coat.  Thanks guys!



Oh no way!! Love the mod shots! Was wondering what this new coat would look like on!


----------



## ILoveC

Wore my dickers out for the first time today and received tons of compliments!     . They are soooo comfortable. I might have to buy another pair!


----------



## jellybebe

ILoveC said:
			
		

> Wore my dickers out for the first time today and received tons of compliments!     . They are soooo comfortable. I might have to buy another pair!



Warning: So addictive!


----------



## tb-purselover

spiredem said:


> Oops! I meant to type that this is the new 2012 Diego coat.  Thanks guys!


Thanks for the info!

Would you mind sharing how tall you are and what size coat you have? TIA!


----------



## spiredem

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Nice outfit, very chic. I love the oversized jacket with the skinny jeans and boots. The pop of color with the scarf is the perfect touch to the entire outfit.
> 
> Which jacket is this one? Is it completely lined?



Thanks! It is fully lined


----------



## spiredem

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Would you mind sharing how tall you are and what size coat you have? TIA!



5'10 /  178. I am a size 40 but preferred the slouchiness of the 42. Ironically The 40 just made me look too big on top.


----------



## am2022

Wow so many to catch up on !!
Been busy but need my IM fix every so often!!!
Looking fantastic ladies : June, jelly, tonka, Angela, kristy and spiredem!!!
Tae the berrys are beyond !!!
A shout out to tb as im wearing my blue smile or die scarf !!! We're sisters again lady!!


----------



## ericat

De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.


----------



## mercer

ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.



You look great!  I'm curious about the Texas- is there a way a person can "de-ruche" the sides?  Like let it down?  I don't have amazing legs like you and would love this if it was longer!


----------



## rocket06

Kaypa said:
			
		

> Lots to catch up on. Was away for business last week. Love everyone's mod pics! Especially loving the runway boots on everyone. Also finally got my Bazils today (from the same store as Angela) after preordering them in Feb this year.
> 
> Rocket06, do you mean the shirt I was wearing about a week ago? The material is soft, not rough at all. It is a bit sheer though, so you might need to wear a camisole or something similar underneath. HTH!



Hi Kaypa,

Yes! The cream colour sheer shirt. Looks great on you with the red Issop skirt too.
Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ericat

mercer said:
			
		

> You look great!  I'm curious about the Texas- is there a way a person can "de-ruche" the sides?  Like let it down?  I don't have amazing legs like you and would love this if it was longer!



I wish! It is a little too short for my taste, so I try to dress it down. I don't think there is a way to de-ruche as it is braided on the side so not an easy hem to let down.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> A shout out to tb as im wearing my blue smile or die scarf !!! We're sisters again lady!!


 . Hey Sister! Bonded in IM sisterhood . I love my smile or die scarf!



ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.


Love this dress on you. The black is very classy. You are so lucky to be able to go to the sample sale. Can you give us a report of what you found there, how crazy was it, and what else you picked up? How good were the prices?


----------



## tae

Thank you all so much, dear IM ladies! 

Brigitte031 (;will do a full mod shot when I can get my hands on the Ivo in Ardoise)

jellybebe (;Thank you !)

amacasa (thank you !)


----------



## jellylicious

tae said:


> My IM Ivo pants in Charbon worn with Black/blue Berry's, fresh from the IM store in Paris .
> Would love to get the Ivo in Ardoise too, which I believe is a more true/blue-ish grey? The Charbon colored Ivo is more brownish grey. Does anyone know if the ones sold at Matches is the Charbon or the Ardoise (doesn't say a color and on my screen it shows a shade in between).


So ahmazing!!!  Full length mod pixs please! 



spiredem said:


> Etoile


Lovely! Wish my xabi is lined like yours. 



ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.


Nice score on the texas!  I like it with the bettys.


----------



## tae

Thank you too, Jellylicious! 

For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet). 
Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.


----------



## juneping

^^i thought you look great in both outfits....
but i don't think i'd hide the berrys under the jeans...

btw, how do the ivo pants run??


----------



## tae

juneping said:


> ^^i thought you look great in both outfits....
> but i don't think i'd hide the berrys under the jeans...
> 
> btw, how do the ivo pants run??




Thanks juneping! Love your Blacksons too (I tried those on as well).
I sized up (one size) with the Ivo, which initially fit me perfectly, but as it's made of corduroy, I can already feel that it will stretch. As you can see it's not snug on me, but I actually kind of like it this way. If you like a narrow fit, I guess you should take true to size. (perfect size for me would be in between )


----------



## ericat

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> . Hey Sister! Bonded in IM sisterhood . I love my smile or die scarf!
> 
> Love this dress on you. The black is very classy. You are so lucky to be able to go to the sample sale. Can you give us a report of what you found there, how crazy was it, and what else you picked up? How good were the prices?



Sample sale was decent, prices were about in line with Barney's online warehouse sale. It wasn't too crowded or crazy. Good amount of patchwork denim and dresses from spring, tie dye rompers, lots of basics like knits and linen t's, and a bunch of etoile and mainline runway looks that I didn't really see at retailers like Barney's, nap, etc. I found that spring 2012 sizing was a bit off for me, so I didn't buy anything besides the Texas dress. they had rio sandals in both nude and black for $260 which I totally would have gotten, but I just could not walk in the 5 inch heels for the life of me. I was so disappointed bc I love those shoes!


----------



## Jayne1

tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.



I love both looks!


----------



## tae

Jayne1 said:


> I love both looks!



Thanks Jayne1!


----------



## jellybebe

tae said:
			
		

> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.



You look great! Love the Ivo pants, I have only seen them in a reddish colour on NAP but they are so much better in black/grey!


----------



## am2022

lovely tae.... be still my beating heart...  no no no buying the berrys please!!!



tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.


----------



## am2022

ericat... lovely texas dress... i do recall i have this in red and gray from the sales as well... might need to take it out and see how it looks before the weather gets cold....  please post more pics!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.


lovely! i have that dress too, never thought to wear it with IM sneakers!


----------



## mercer

ericat said:


> I wish! It is a little too short for my taste, so I try to dress it down. I don't think there is a way to de-ruche as it is braided on the side so not an easy hem to let down.



oh, you look great!  Thanks for the tip!  I'll cross the Texas off my list!


----------



## jellylicious

tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.



Gorgeous-I love the first pairing-the ivo pants really shows off the boots.  I'm eyeing on the grenat color way with ivo-hope to find them when the sales starts.


----------



## tae

jellybebe said:


> You look great! Love the Ivo pants, I have only seen them in a reddish colour on NAP but they are so much better in black/grey!



Thanks jellybebe; I think the red Ivo is very cool too, but grey is easier for me to combine. It's also the reason why I went on a mad hunt for the blue stitched Berry's instead of the red (which were stunning as well, though).


----------



## tae

amacasa said:


> lovely tae.... be still my beating heart...  no no no buying the berrys please!!!



 LOL; yes yes yes buying the Berry's; I am sure they would look gorgeous on you, amacasa!!


----------



## tae

jellylicious said:


> Gorgeous-I love the first pairing-the ivo pants really shows off the boots.  I'm eyeing on the grenat color way with ivo-hope to find them when the sales starts.



Oh yes, definitely keep an eye out for the Ivo, jellylicious; it's has a great fit imo, and feels incredibly soft and comfortable!


----------



## rocket06

tae said:
			
		

> Thanks jellybebe; I think the red Ivo is very cool too, but grey is easier for me to combine. It's also the reason why I went on a mad hunt for the blue stitched Berry's instead of the red (which were stunning as well, though).



Tae, how is the ivo pants fit like? Any stretch?


----------



## tae

rocket06 said:


> Tae, how is the ivo pants fit like? Any stretch?



Yes definitely some stretch, but I found sizing up (one size) felt the most comfortable. Perfect around waist and thy's, but a bit loose around knees/calfs. If you want it really snug though, maybe you should take true to size, but I can't say for sure as I didn't try my normal size as this was the last one left. (on some websites it also says 'small to size').


----------



## birkingal

Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.


----------



## tae

Okay, found the Ardoise Ivo (on the right) in a store near my home and for anyone who considers buying it, it's significantly different from the Charbon (on the left).

(and again, thank you so much Brigitte, for providing me a back up )


----------



## jellybebe

tae said:


> Okay, found the Ardoise Ivo (on the right) in a store near my home and for anyone who considers buying it, it's significantly different from the Charbon (on the left).
> 
> (and again, thank you so much Brigitte, for providing me a back up )



Lucky! They both look great! When you compare them side by side, I prefer the colour of the ardoise a little bit more.


----------



## tb-purselover

tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.


Thank you for posting full length shots! Oh, oh, I feel an urge for the Ivo's. I want to buy them, ugh. Darn ban! I hope these are still available when the sales start.




ericat said:


> Sample sale was decent, prices were about in line with Barney's online warehouse sale. It wasn't too crowded or crazy. Good amount of patchwork denim and dresses from spring, tie dye rompers, lots of basics like knits and linen t's, and a bunch of etoile and mainline runway looks that I didn't really see at retailers like Barney's, nap, etc. I found that spring 2012 sizing was a bit off for me, so I didn't buy anything besides the Texas dress. they had rio sandals in both nude and black for $260 which I totally would have gotten, but I just could not walk in the 5 inch heels for the life of me. I was so disappointed bc I love those shoes!


Oh man, I wish I was able to get to one of these sample sales. I only wish I lived close to one. It sounds like there were a lot of nice things not available anywhere else at amazing sale prices. Man, Rio sandals on sale! Unbelievable!



birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable


 
Casual, cute and comfy! Thumbs up from me. This is perfect for out and about running errands .



tae said:


> Okay, found the Ardoise Ivo (on the right) in a store near my home and for anyone who considers buying it, it's significantly different from the Charbon (on the left).
> 
> (and again, thank you so much Brigitte, for providing me a back up )



Oh, thanks for posting pics of the different color ways. From online, you can't really see the difference in color very well. But side by side it is very obvious! Both are lovely but I too would go for the ardoise since I have a pair of cords in the other color already.


----------



## am2022

super laid back and comfy... just like me most of my non working weekends... lovely !!!  i see a gold K once again... heart goes pitter patter!!! 



birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable  Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.


----------



## lovemysavior

tae said:
			
		

> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.



Those boots are killer in that first pic.  Love them!


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> super laid back and comfy... just like me most of my non working weekends... lovely !!!  i see a gold K once again... heart goes pitter patter!!!



LOL! I'm not the most conventional Kelly wearer. I swing it on my back most days but decided that I shouldn't be photographed abusing my Kelly


----------



## am2022

looks good to me.. only have a sellier K32 for business meetings .. but need a retourne one for casual days...


birkingal said:


> LOL! I'm not the most conventional Kelly wearer. I swing it on my back most days but decided that I shouldn't be photographed abusing my Kelly


----------



## tae

EDIT!!!! So sorry for causing possible confusion, but the Ardoise is on the LEFT and the Charbon on the RIGHT!

Thanks again Jellybebe, tb-purselover and lovemysavior!


----------



## jellylicious

ILoveC said:


> Oh please post a picture with the july jacket.  I have that jacket and have trouble pairing it!


I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.


----------



## ILoveC

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



Thank you. You look great. I like the jacket open. I try to wear it closed which doesn't always work.


----------



## juneping

...gorgeous^^ (meant for *jelly*)


----------



## juneping

ILoveC said:


> Thank you. You look great. I like the jacket open. I try to wear it closed which doesn't always work.



i read it somewhere that french always wear their jackets open...i think for IM, they always look better opened.
natalie portman once wore the flana and buttoned...i think she got some bad reviews...for some reason she didn't rock the flana...


----------



## am2022

lovely and gorgeous jelly!!! 




jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.


----------



## jellylicious

ILoveC said:


> Thank you. You look great. I like the jacket open. I try to wear it closed which doesn't always work.


Thanks! Love to see how you pair yours too. 



juneping said:


> ...gorgeous^^ (meant for *jelly*)





amacasa said:


> lovely and gorgeous jelly!!!



Thanks juneping and amacasa!


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.



You make "comfortable" look so cool! 



jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



One word: SIZZLING.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:
			
		

> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.



Oh how I missed this post....love the leopard top...easy and chic..


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



oh, jelly, you look so great!!!


----------



## mercer

birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.



I love this! Such a great smile, too!


----------



## dbaby

Truly wearable at any age!

Via Sartorialist.


----------



## spiredem

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



This is so cool!


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.



wow...this is pretty cool...


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.


Nice!!


----------



## tae

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



In one word GORGEOUS!


----------



## flower71

ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.


Oh my, I love this dress on you, but you are right, so short...I got it in tie -dye and only got to wear it on the beach


birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.


Oh I miss you!! Love this snapof you... um Paris in October? (6th or from the 10-12th?)



jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.


 Goodness, you are perfect with that jacket styled like that.


----------



## flower71

dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.


thanks for the pic...so cool


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> You make "comfortable" look so cool!
> One word: SIZZLING.





spiredem said:


> This is so cool!





tae said:


> In one word GORGEOUS!





flower71 said:


> Oh my, I love this dress on you, but you are right, so short...I got it in tie -dye and only got to wear it on the beach
> Oh I miss you!! Love this snapof you... um Paris in October? (6th or from the 10-12th?)
> 
> Goodness, you are perfect with that jacket styled like that.





mercer said:


> oh, jelly, you look so great!!!


 ladies! You are all so sweet! 



juneping said:


> Oh how I missed this post....love the leopard top...easy and chic..


I missed this too! I love the easiness the outfit. The arm candy is TDF!


----------



## jellylicious

dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.


So inspiring! She's beautiful!


----------



## jellybebe

Not trying to tempt anyone here, but gorgeous!
Photo via Caroline's Mode.


----------



## juneping

any body got the berry?? the reviews seems quite negative...


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Not trying to tempt anyone here, but gorgeous!
> Photo via Caroline's Mode.


she should've offered more views....can't wait for more photos from her..
the straps looked kind of too broken in...they dropped very low towards the heels...


----------



## Myrkur

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



I love your outfit and you have an amazing body


----------



## jellylicious

^ thanks myrkur! :shame: think i'm blushing for real.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.


Amazing! I love it with the CLs. I'm sure you received lots of compliments! You have such lovely legs.

I wore the exact same outfit (July jacket with the turq. beads instead of feathers) to a wedding last month. But like you suggested, I wore tights because the wedding was dressy.


----------



## tb-purselover

ITA with you thoughts on the Blacksons pics on Carolinesmode. I wish she had more shots of different views.

The berrys are getting bad reviews?! Oh no, what are people saying?



juneping said:


> any body got the berry?? the reviews seems quite negative...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> ITA with you thoughts on the Blacksons pics on Carolinesmode. I wish she had more shots of different views.
> 
> The berrys are getting bad reviews?! Oh no, what are people saying?



the opening is too big..
hard to walk in..something to do with the heels...not sure
both made it hard to walk in...
i seriously think the berry is the same shape as dana/mony...i had the same problem. but the shafts are much longer of dana and mony and i also added thick insoles. i suspect blackson and malwauke are the same shape...but i don't think regular folks had malwauke yet....i want to see that review as well.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> the opening is too big..
> hard to walk in..something to do with the heels...not sure
> both made it hard to walk in...
> i seriously think the berry is the same shape as dana/mony...i had the same problem. but the shafts are much longer of dana and mony and i also added thick insoles. i suspect blackson and malwauke are the same shape...but i don't think regular folks had malwauke yet....i want to see that review as well.



Ah, yes, I can see what you mean. I just checked out the IM boots thread and confirmed too. Bummer that the berrys don't work for everyone.

I've had no problems with my Danas. They are not the most comfy, but no heel slippage. I think the heel must be shorter then on the berrys? Also, like you said the shaft is longer and narrower it seems then the berrys (from looking at the berry pics on the boots thread).


----------



## weibaobai

IM shoes and jkt


----------



## DollyAntics

Amazing! Can anybody tell me the name of this jacket please? NEED! 


dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Amazing! I love it with the CLs. I'm sure you received lots of compliments! You have such lovely legs.
> 
> I wore the exact same outfit (July jacket with the turq. beads instead of feathers) to a wedding last month. But like you suggested, I wore tights because the wedding was dressy.


TB-thanks sweetie! I have an event next month and will have a chance to wear it out. I bet you got lots of compliments too!  



weibaobai said:


> IM shoes and jkt


You look great! The blue poppys pick up the subtle blue yarn in the momo! And you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## dbaby

DollyAntics said:


> Amazing! Can anybody tell me the name of this jacket please? NEED!



It's the Lindsey jacket. I believe kristi_sikorski has it. 

http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/rtw-415/items/lindsey-jacket-62345


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable   Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.



love this, birkingal!  you're such a cute mom! 

i was wearing a very similar look today:






i gotta stop wearing the boyfriend jeans--they're looking a bit sloppy (but soso comfy!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> Truly wearable at any age!
> 
> Via Sartorialist.



that's pretty awesome!  i wonder what the rest of the outfit entailed?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



hot stuff, jelly!  i need to break out my july more often--i love your look w/the mini skirt!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> any body got the berry?? the reviews seems quite negative...



i still need to take a photo of mine...haven't worn them out yet but they seem like they'll be reasonably comfy--where are the poor reviews?!  would love to read them before making the final decision of keeping them!!


----------



## am2022

love nyc!!!  my everyday mom look as well!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> love this, birkingal! you're such a cute mom!
> 
> i was wearing a very similar look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta stop wearing the boyfriend jeans--they're looking a bit sloppy (but soso comfy!)


----------



## am2022

taupe bobbys have been my constant companion as well!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> love this, birkingal!  you're such a cute mom!
> 
> i was wearing a very similar look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta stop wearing the boyfriend jeans--they're looking a bit sloppy (but soso comfy!)



nybagfiend, you look way cooler! LOL! I know what you mean. My boyfriend jeans are so comfy that I don't really want to give them up yet.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> You make "comfortable" look so cool!



amaka, KristyDarling, mercer, thank you!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Oh I miss you!! Love this snapof you... um Paris in October? (6th or from the 10-12th?)



I've missed you too, Flower! I just haven't had much time popping here. I won't be in Paris anytime soon.    Got a wedding coming up in early Oct with DD being the flower girl and I'll have to shoot the lovely occasion.   It might have to be next year before I can get away.


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> love nyc!!!  my everyday mom look as well!!!





birkingal said:


> nybagfiend, you look way cooler! LOL! I know what you mean. My boyfriend jeans are so comfy that I don't really want to give them up yet.



thanks, ladies!  looking at the photo, i'm not loving the baggy jeans w/the wilas--i thought it looked fine in the mirror but not so much in the photo!  oh well...too late now!

birkin--no way...you def upped the quotient w/the hermes!  i've got a couple bangles but i haven't delved into the handbags yet....thinking i need a birkin at some point in my life though!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> my son's children's party... while lost in conversation about a case... crazy DH snapped a pic!  Herringbone bracelets and taupe bobbys!!! excuse my crazy facial expression!



IM and kid's bday parties are a great combo! love the color of the bobbys


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks so much jellilicious!  You're sweet 



jellylicious said:


> You look great! The blue poppys pick up the subtle blue yarn in the momo! And you have gorgeous hair!


----------



## ILoveC

jellylicious said:


> Thanks! Love to see how you pair yours too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks juneping and amacasa!



I have to put together an outfit, but it won't look as stunning as yours.


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone see a momo out there in a size 36 or 38? Thanks!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> love this, birkingal!  *you're such a cute mom*!
> 
> i was wearing a very similar look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta stop wearing the boyfriend jeans--they're looking a bit sloppy (but soso comfy!)


You're a cutie too! and you know how I am all for casual, even at work...so I could definitely pull  off the same look, though my thighs are a bit thicker than yours
birkingal, we'll find a moment next year for sure, hopefully with other girlfriends on here. Have a great time at the wedding, I'll have to check your blog


----------



## DollyAntics

dbaby said:


> It's the Lindsey jacket. I believe kristi_sikorski has it.
> 
> http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/fw-2012/rtw-415/items/lindsey-jacket-62345



Thank you!!


----------



## am2022

hello ! check laree boutique in seattle ( they have an online site as well but you have to call for marant items)  also espejto italy still have both momo and monty ( i think) on their etoile line.
good luck!



ILoveC said:


> Anyone see a momo out there in a size 36 or 38? Thanks!


----------



## soholaleni

ILoveC said:
			
		

> Anyone see a momo out there in a size 36 or 38? Thanks!



Check Elizabeth Charles because I think their website shows that they should have those sizes! Good luck


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh Lindsay jacket and Milwaukee boots up on US NAP today! The Milwaukees are $1495! Really wish I could afford the Lindsay, it's so cute!


----------



## Kaypa

tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.


 


birkingal said:


> Not the most flattering but ...... it's comfortable  Etoile Isabel Marant sweatshirt from last year's collection.


 


jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.


 


nycbagfiend said:


> love this, birkingal! you're such a cute mom!
> 
> i was wearing a very similar look today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i gotta stop wearing the boyfriend jeans--they're looking a bit sloppy (but soso comfy!)


 
Ah, I'm still catching ever since I got back from my business trip. Love everyone's mod pics. So enabling all these pics and I just really need to prepare myself to go on a ban for a very long time! Well, I guess I will have to live vicariously through you guys here!


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> the opening is too big..
> hard to walk in..something to do with the heels...not sure
> both made it hard to walk in...
> i seriously think the berry is the same shape as dana/mony...i had the same problem. but the shafts are much longer of dana and mony and i also added thick insoles. i suspect blackson and malwauke are the same shape...but i don't think regular folks had malwauke yet....i want to see that review as well.


 
Wow! Thanks for sharing this info June! I am still not sure if I should get the Berrys or not. Have decided that I will check them out in Paris this weekend. I think I missed out on them here in Holland thanks tp being abroad last week...  Hope they still have a few in store! Although reading your post does make me think twice. Not comfy to walk in... Might not be smart to get them then... Decisions.


----------



## juneping

Kaypa said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing this info June! I am still not sure if I should get the Berrys or not. Have decided that I will check them out in Paris this weekend. I think I missed out on them here in Holland thanks tp being abroad last week...  Hope they still have a few in store! Although reading your post does make me think twice. Not comfy to walk in... Might not be smart to get them then... Decisions.



but other said they're comfy....so don't quote me...
i am happy w/ my blacksons but i am just curious about the berrys...


----------



## Kaypa

juneping said:


> but other said they're comfy....so don't quote me...
> i am happy w/ my blacksons but i am just curious about the berrys...


 
Hope I can try them on this weekend so I can report back to you about them!


----------



## am2022

ladies... got the free shipping code on morgan clare this morning and when i clicked on the email i saw this pink/ red barney coat...  

lesson:  next time, don't open the email!!!


----------



## Greentea

amacasa said:


> ladies... got the free shipping code on morgan clare this morning and when i clicked on the email i saw this pink/ red barney coat...
> 
> lesson:  next time, don't open the email!!!



That is amazing - just begging for dark skinny jeans!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> ladies... got the free shipping code on morgan clare this morning and when i clicked on the email i saw this pink/ red barney coat...
> 
> lesson:  next time, don't open the email!!!



Love this! Can't wait to see a modeling picture!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> You're a cutie too! and you know how I am all for casual, even at work...so I could definitely pull  off the same look, though my thighs are a bit thicker than yours
> birkingal, we'll find a moment next year for sure, hopefully with other girlfriends on here. Have a great time at the wedding, I'll have to check your blog



thanks, flower...but i don't know what you're talking about--you're so slender!


----------



## nycbagfiend

alright, finally got around to taking a few photos of the berrys!  apologies for the boring photos--didn't have time for dress up so only jeans and tee for now!

so my thoughts on the berrys--i think they run fairly true to IM size...i took my usual 41 and they're a bit loose (same as this yr's jacobs)--maybe 1/2 size too big but i'd rather have a bit of extra room then not and will just put thick insoles and socks with them. i know there's been some criticism about the wide shaft but i like this look esp i tend to wear skinny jeans more often then not--the shape of the boot is actually what drew them to me in the runway pics!
as for comfort, i have not worn them out yet but from my spins around my apartment, i think they're actually comfortable!  (and i am NOT a heels person!)  granted, i don't think i'll be walking miles in them but i think i should be fine for shorter walks, light walking--they seem pretty stable (i get wobbly in thin heels!)


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> alright, finally got around to taking a few photos of the berrys!  apologies for the boring photos--didn't have time for dress up so only jeans and tee for now!
> 
> so my thoughts on the berrys--i think they run fairly true to IM size...i took my usual 41 and they're a bit loose (same as this yr's jacobs)--maybe 1/2 size too big but i'd rather have a bit of extra room then not and will just put thick insoles and socks with them. i know there's been some criticism about the wide shaft but i like this look esp i tend to wear skinny jeans more often then not--the shape of the boot is actually what drew them to me in the runway pics!
> as for comfort, i have not worn them out yet but from my spins around my apartment, i think they're actually comfortable!  (and i am NOT a heels person!)  granted, i don't think i'll be walking miles in them but i think i should be fine for shorter walks, light walking--they seem pretty stable (i get wobbly in thin heels!)



oh i love the blue stitching...more subtle...
i want to see your long legs w/ those boots....pls


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> oh i love the blue stitching...more subtle...
> i want to see your long legs w/ those boots....pls



the camera didn't pick up the blue very well (i'll take another pic in better lighting!) but it is subtle--that's why i went for it!  i love the pop of red too, but i think the not-so poppy blue is better fitted for my wardrobe..i wear jeans more often then not and the denim picks up the blue stitching nicely.

hehe...i will def snap a full length photo later!  entirely forgot to do that but it would prob help for anyone considering the berrys to see how they look in a full body shot!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> alright, finally got around to taking a few photos of the berrys!  apologies for the boring photos--didn't have time for dress up so only jeans and tee for now!
> 
> so my thoughts on the berrys--i think they run fairly true to IM size...i took my usual 41 and they're a bit loose (same as this yr's jacobs)--maybe 1/2 size too big but i'd rather have a bit of extra room then not and will just put thick insoles and socks with them. i know there's been some criticism about the wide shaft but i like this look esp i tend to wear skinny jeans more often then not--the shape of the boot is actually what drew them to me in the runway pics!
> as for comfort, i have not worn them out yet but from my spins around my apartment, i think they're actually comfortable!  (and i am NOT a heels person!)  granted, i don't think i'll be walking miles in them but i think i should be fine for shorter walks, light walking--they seem pretty stable (i get wobbly in thin heels!)



Sorry I been MIA again.....  Busy busy showing my property!  Everyone looking stunning!  Love love love!

n y c ~ I must comment on your new booties... They are just TDF!   Love the color way, if I am not on a major ban I just want to pick up phone and order a pair in this color way.  

Please show us a full length mod picture.... Agree with June, want to see your long legs rocking the Berrys!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> the camera didn't pick up the blue very well (i'll take another pic in better lighting!) but it is subtle--that's why i went for it!  i love the pop of red too, but i think the not-so poppy blue is better fitted for my wardrobe..i wear jeans more often then not and the denim picks up the blue stitching nicely.
> 
> hehe...i will def snap a full length photo later!  entirely forgot to do that but it would prob help for anyone considering the berrys to see how they look in a full body shot!


Urgh...your pix is not helping my ban. They are gorgeous! TDF!!! Will admire them on you.


----------



## boxermomof2

nycbagfiend said:


> alright, finally got around to taking a few photos of the berrys!  apologies for the boring photos--didn't have time for dress up so only jeans and tee for now!
> 
> so my thoughts on the berrys--i think they run fairly true to IM size...i took my usual 41 and they're a bit loose (same as this yr's jacobs)--maybe 1/2 size too big but i'd rather have a bit of extra room then not and will just put thick insoles and socks with them. i know there's been some criticism about the wide shaft but i like this look esp i tend to wear skinny jeans more often then not--the shape of the boot is actually what drew them to me in the runway pics!
> as for comfort, i have not worn them out yet but from my spins around my apartment, i think they're actually comfortable!  (and i am NOT a heels person!)  granted, i don't think i'll be walking miles in them but i think i should be fine for shorter walks, light walking--they seem pretty stable (i get wobbly in thin heels!)




I love them!
The shape is what I love about the berry as well. 

What color are they? I don't see blue in the photo.
Nevermind...I saw your post about the photo.


----------



## raradarling

nycbagfiend said:


> alright, finally got around to taking a few photos of the berrys!  apologies for the boring photos--didn't have time for dress up so only jeans and tee for now!
> 
> so my thoughts on the berrys--i think they run fairly true to IM size...i took my usual 41 and they're a bit loose (same as this yr's jacobs)--maybe 1/2 size too big but i'd rather have a bit of extra room then not and will just put thick insoles and socks with them. i know there's been some criticism about the wide shaft but i like this look esp i tend to wear skinny jeans more often then not--the shape of the boot is actually what drew them to me in the runway pics!
> as for comfort, i have not worn them out yet but from my spins around my apartment, i think they're actually comfortable!  (and i am NOT a heels person!)  granted, i don't think i'll be walking miles in them but i think i should be fine for shorter walks, light walking--they seem pretty stable (i get wobbly in thin heels!)



Gorgeous!!! Love the dark colours - perfect for denim.


----------



## Biondina1003

Ladies, please help with sizing. I typically wear a size 29 in jbrand jeans/pants... Will Etoile Isabel marant size 3 fit me? How does the sizing work with her line? I really appreciate any help provided.Thanks!


----------



## juneping

Biondina1003 said:


> Ladies, please help with sizing. I typically wear a size 29 in jbrand jeans/pants... Will Etoile Isabel marant size 3 fit me? How does the sizing work with her line? I really appreciate any help provided.Thanks!


each style runs a little diff....so which one u r refering??


----------



## Biondina1003

juneping said:


> each style runs a little diff....so which one u r refering??



The corduroy pants... I don't have a style number....


----------



## juneping

Biondina1003 said:


> The corduroy pants... I don't have a style number....


are they from last season?...since size 2 system was used couple seasons ago... a picture or link would be much easier...
my jeans size is 26 and i am usually size 1 or 0, FR38 or FR36...


----------



## littlefish

Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!




Sorry I don't have the full pic, but here is a pic of 




the model who wears this jacket


----------



## flower71

Biondina1003 said:


> Ladies, please help with sizing. I typically wear a size 29 in jbrand jeans/pants... Will Etoile Isabel marant size 3 fit me? How does the sizing work with her line? I really appreciate any help provided.Thanks!


Tricky question.I am a size 29 and I usually take size 40 in her jeans (etoile line) but I do have a few pants that are size 3...all depends on the jeans in question.
post a pic and we'll help you out


----------



## flower71

littlefish said:


> Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!
> View attachment 1890845


lovely jacket!


----------



## flower71

ok girls, I need an opinion on this one...I tried these jeans out the other day then walked away (the price is outrageous 405 euros I think!) but I really love the fit...what do you think? Have any of you got these pants?


----------



## tb-purselover

I absolutely love these jeans. I also considered these. The only reason I didn't snatch them up is 1) I'm on a ban and 2) I am short.

I think on you these jeans are amaaaazing. Because you have long legs and the detailed lace-up on the sides will elongate your legs even more! A buy in my book .



flower71 said:


> ok girls, I need an opinion on this one...I tried these jeans out the other day then walked away (the price is outrageous 405 euros I think!) but I really love the fit...what do you think? Have any of you got these pants?
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/322750/322750_ou_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/322750/322750_fr_l.jpg


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I need an opinion on this one...I tried these jeans out the other day then walked away (the price is outrageous 405 euros I think!) but I really love the fit...what do you think? Have any of you got these pants?
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/322750/322750_ou_l.jpg
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/322750/322750_fr_l.jpg



y'know, my SA at the soho IM store brought these out for me...i have to admit, i would have never given them a chance--i thought the lace up side would be too young and hipster for me...but my SA (who is the more conservative/classic of the SAs there and i think truly picks pieces that she knows will work w/my style) urged me to give them a try so i did and i loved them!!  the fit is superb and the lacing is edgy but subtle.  if i wasn't buying the berrys that day (and promised myself no more buying!) i might have snapped them up....it's on my list to re-visit should they be there come sale time!


----------



## nycbagfiend

littlefish said:


> Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 1890844
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have the full pic, but here is a pic of
> 
> View attachment 1890845
> 
> 
> the model who wears this jacket



great jacket--you can't go wrong with IM boucle!  congrats on your foray into IM...i've found once you start you can't go back!


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> I absolutely love these jeans. I also considered these. The only reason I didn't snatch them up is 1) I'm on a ban and 2) I am short.
> 
> I think on you these jeans are amaaaazing. Because you have long legs and the detailed lace-up on the sides will elongate your legs even more! A buy in my book .



I concur! I vote YES!


----------



## KristyDarling

littlefish said:


> Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 1890844
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have the full pic, but here is a pic of
> 
> View attachment 1890845
> 
> 
> the model who wears this jacket



Welcome, littlefish! That's a beautiful jacket!!


----------



## juneping

*can someone post a link to the fashion show?? TIA!!*

N/M...found it....
here is the link if anyone is interested....
http://nowfashion.com/28-09-2012-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2013-paris-show-2718.html


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> *can someone post a link to the fashion show?? TIA!!*
> 
> N/M...found it....
> here is the link if anyone is interested....
> http://nowfashion.com/28-09-2012-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2013-paris-show-2718.html


Thanks June! So excited!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> *can someone post a link to the fashion show?? TIA!!*
> 
> N/M...found it....
> here is the link if anyone is interested....
> http://nowfashion.com/28-09-2012-isabel-marant-ready-to-wear-spring-summer-2013-paris-show-2718.html


Thanks!  It's "late."


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!  It's "late."


again....smh....


----------



## Jayne1

We're going to watch it together!  How cool is that.  

Do they have an Etoile show too?


----------



## deango




----------



## dbaby

Pictures are already on twitter. No stream yet!


----------



## dbaby

deango said:


> View attachment 1891213
> 
> View attachment 1891214
> 
> View attachment 1891215
> 
> View attachment 1891216


Thanks!! Those are amazing.


----------



## juneping

oh my...so beautiful...thanks *deango*!!!


----------



## raradarling

There are some pics on Instagram. Style.com hasn't even uploaded the show yet!  NOW fashion is slowly uploading the show pic by pic.  LOVE that pink studded jacket!! OMG


----------



## raradarling

I just saw a pic on Instagram of a white silk top _*covered*_ in silver studs!!! Gorgeous. This stuff is going to be $$$$$$


----------



## dbaby

raradarling said:


> This stuff is going to be $$$$$$


That's the surest thing. We'll just have to edit again next season!


----------



## jellylicious

She's amahzing!!! Love the prints!


----------



## juneping

the sandals seem pretty doable....anybody seen the sandals from the side view??


----------



## mercer

Can we start placing bets on how expensive this jacket will be?  I'm going to have to sell my car, right?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> can we start placing bets on how expensive this jacket will be?  I'm going to have to sell my car, right?



9k??


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> the sandals seem pretty doable....anybody seen the sandals from the side view??



From Instagram @sjonesy57


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> From Instagram @sjonesy57



wow..thanks!! sensible and practical...me LOVE


----------



## Brigitte031

Nooooooo. The collection is beautiful. I rarely care for any Spring collections. But this one looks a little more classic and grown up - and I love everything.  I've got nothing to sell... Hahah.


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the pic!!!
This jacket is perfection !!! How can you survive thru the fall sales to make it through the spring sales?
June you are right this will be up there price wise !!!  
Isabel did it again !!! Making we feel I need these things in my life   ... Once again.... 




mercer said:


> Can we start placing bets on how expensive this jacket will be?  I'm going to have to sell my car, right?


----------



## gymangel812

wow i'm loving everything in the spring show! the skirts are lovely especially. is there a show for etoile? i'm too poor for regular IM lol.


----------



## raradarling

mercer said:


> Can we start placing bets on how expensive this jacket will be?  I'm going to have to sell my car, right?



Haha! Totally! And, of course, it's my favourite piece in the whole show. 



juneping said:


> the sandals seem pretty doable....anybody seen the sandals from the side view??



I love the studded gladiator look of the sandals. Not super crazy about the chunky 70s heel. Maybe there will be an option to have these sandals with no heel - totally flat?


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> From Instagram @sjonesy57





juneping said:


> wow..thanks!! sensible and practical...me LOVE



thanks, dbaby!

i'm with you, june...me likey!!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, dbaby!
> 
> i'm with you, june...me likey!!



Me too-they just look so chic and modern, gorgeous!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> Can we start placing bets on how expensive this jacket will be?  I'm going to have to sell my car, right?



ha!  too funny, mercer...hopefully you only have to sell  your car and not your house! 

hmm...not sure what it's made of--if there's any exotic stuff there could be the first IM to reach the 5 digit stratosphere!  otherwise i'm gonna guess around 8K?


----------



## jellybebe

Everything is gorgeous, but a little fancy for everyday for me. I keep hoping she will re-issue a similar version of the hot pink lace-up shorts from 1-2 yrs ago. I missed out on them and can't stop thinking of them!


----------



## jellylicious

Cool article! Elvis inspired, who knew??? 

*Five minutes with Isabel Marant at Paris Fashion Week*
Over the last few years Isabel Marant has borderline cornered the market in outstanding outfits for gamine Parisian cool-girls-about-town (and wannabes, too). So following this afternoon's hibiscus-print, steel-studded, and occasionally outrageously high-hemmed collection, we interrogated her: who, really, is her prototype for Paris chic?

IM: "I think it's just a normal woman. You know, I am doing pret-a-porter and it says what it says: 'ready to wear'. My main concern in doing garments is doing things that you really feel like wearing every day not only for special occasions. Clothes in which you feel at ease, self-confident and pretty - a bit different too - and which leave space for the personality of each woman to be asserted.

Every day I open my cupboard and say 'OK, what can I wear this morning?' I have to drive my scooter around Paris, I have to take my son to school, and then I go to the office and afterwards I have to rush because I have a nice dinner - so I just try to figure out what we need.

Each time when I am starting the collection I am having a theme, but I don't want to stay too close to an exact image otherwise it becomes too literal. For this collection, well, I have always loved the Hawaiian print, and I thought of Elvis in Hawaii - that's why he was on the soundtrack for the show. Also I thought 'what is summer?' and 'what is vacation?'. There were those pictures of Bardot and Birkin walking on the port in St Tropez in the early Seventies - wearing simple clothes but with an attitude and a confidence.


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, the collection is beautiful. I love the studded jacket and beautiful patterns. It definitely has a 70's feel to it.

But, so far I am lucky that nothing is calling to me. For me too, it is maybe a little too feminine and fancy for everyday.

I am sure that the etoile line will be more up my alley this coming season however .


----------



## lala1

The whole show is up on style.com. Im seeing the whole collection the 9th yayyyyy


----------



## KristyDarling

Really, really beautiful and detailed prints. I love the intricacy of the fabrics. Sadly, there wasn't anything on the runway that screamed "Must have!" because it was either too fancy, or too short/sexy for me. The shoes were nice but I have to avoid straps that cut across my ankles, because it accentuates the short stubbiness of my legs.  

Bottom line: I enjoyed the show from a purely aesthetic perspective -- everything was so femininely gorgeous -- but there wasn't anything that would be practical for my age/lifestyle. I'm hoping there will be lots of wearable non-runway offerings!


----------



## imlvholic

dbaby said:


> From Instagram @sjonesy57



Ok, this is it for me. These sandals made me definitely decide to pass on the Berry this season. The heel height is very practical for my own safety, lol. Love love the studded straps. I think i'm gonna start selling some stuff & start saving for this collection.


----------



## juneping

agreeing with everyone....beautiful pieces but not for everyday...
am too looking forward to the etoile line...
but the shoes....they're calling my name...


----------



## lala1

^The Etoile line was very 70´s inspired with a lot of glittery pants. But there were a lot of cool sweatshirts and t-shirts. Remember the one sweatshirt isabel had on in the end of the last show, she copied that one. Also the the Bomber jacket from this season will return with the words "freedom" on the back.


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> ^The Etoile line was very 70´s inspired with a lot of glittery pants. But there were a lot of cool sweatshirts and t-shirts. Remember the one sweatshirt isabel had on in the end of the last show, she copied that one. Also the the Bomber jacket from this season will return with the words "freedom" on the back.



thanks *lala*!! i hope she'll remake the number tees.....


----------



## dbaby

lala1 said:


> ^The Etoile line was very 70´s inspired with a lot of glittery pants. But there were a lot of cool sweatshirts and t-shirts. Remember the one sweatshirt isabel had on in the end of the last show, she copied that one. Also the the Bomber jacket from this season will return with the words "freedom" on the back.



Thanks lala! I was wondering where the cutout sweatshirt she was wearing would be.


----------



## lala1

dbaby said:


> Thanks lala! I was wondering where the cutout sweatshirt she was wearing would be.



They were so cool, I think it was in 3 colors. They only thing I was disapointed with was the shoes/boots. Offcourse the sneakers were there, but there were also a wierd pair of long boots, much more appopiate for winter. 

Juneping there werent any number t-shirt, there were a lot of new styles with a rocket on them, it seems like it was her new "thing"


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Really, really beautiful and detailed prints. I love the intricacy of the fabrics. Sadly, there wasn't anything on the runway that screamed "Must have!" because it was either too fancy, or too short/sexy for me. The shoes were nice but I have to avoid straps that cut across my ankles, because it accentuates the short stubbiness of my legs.
> 
> Bottom line: I enjoyed the show from a purely aesthetic perspective -- everything was so femininely gorgeous -- but there wasn't anything that would be practical for my age/lifestyle. I'm hoping there will be lots of wearable non-runway offerings!


 
I agree totally! completely pretty, but oh so impractical for me.  I'm always secretly relieved when most of it won't work for my life- so much easier on the wallet! I'm more than certain lots of non-runway will be more wearable.  

I'm going to mexico in February and have already begun a ridiculous a daydream of wearing some of this stuff.  Hilarious because:  A. Nobody wants to see my legs anymore. Trust.  B.  If I bought this, I couldn't afford a vacation!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> 9k??


 
I bet you are spot on, June!


----------



## lala1

mercer said:


> I bet you are spot on, June!



I think its a limited piece, like the last time she only produced a few of the extreme expensive pieces.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Thanks lala! I was wondering where the cutout sweatshirt she was wearing would be.



sorry to bother you....do you mind finding a pic to share? i can't think of which one?? last f/w show? i thought it was a gray sweat shirt......


----------



## lala1

Pic from style.com


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> I agree totally! completely pretty, but oh so impractical for me.  I'm always secretly relieved when most of it won't work for my life- so much easier on the wallet! I'm more than certain lots of non-runway will be more wearable.
> 
> I'm going to mexico in February and have already begun a ridiculous a daydream of wearing some of this stuff.  Hilarious because:  A. Nobody wants to see my legs anymore. Trust.  B.  If I bought this, I couldn't afford a vacation!



LOL, join the club! My legs are not fit to be seen in public, now that they're full of varicose veins (thanks, pregnancies) AND they're thicker than I would like.  Opaque tights and knee boots are my best friend! But you're so right that a lot of this collection is perfectly suited to a tropical vacation... 

I too am always secretly relieved after an IM show....it's all the super-fashiony stuff that's pretty to look at but I know I can't wear nor afford. It's the stuff that comes out in the stores that gets me in trouble!!! Not as $$$$ as the runway pieces but still too much $$$ to part with casually!


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Pic from style.com



thanks lala!!


----------



## tb-purselover

lala1 said:


> The whole show is up on style.com. Im seeing the whole collection the 9th yayyyyy


Thanks so much for all the intel *Lala*!

When you go to the showroom on the 9th, spy pics  please? Would be cool !


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> sorry to bother you....do you mind finding a pic to share? i can't think of which one?? last f/w show? i thought it was a gray sweat shirt......


I was thinking of this one!





credit: NYMag The Cut


----------



## lala1

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks so much for all the intel *Lala*!
> 
> When you go to the showroom on the 9th, spy pics  please? Would be cool !



We are allowed to take pictures now, its the Etoile line we cant take pictures of  

Unfortunately its only the show part we are buying the 9th, the rest was bought back in june thats why we werent allowed to take any pic since it was so early.



juneping said:


> thanks lala!!



No prob


----------



## tb-purselover

lala1 said:


> We are allowed to take pictures now, its the Etoile line we cant take pictures of
> 
> Unfortunately its only the show part we are buying the 9th, the rest was bought back in june thats why we werent allowed to take any pic since it was so early.



Aw, man no pics of etoile! Bummer. Well, I guess we have to wait to see those.

I'm sure all of us here would love you for taking pics of everything you can. I would be most grateful. Close-ups so we can drool.

Shoes, sneakers, boots, runway pieces, oh my!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Very pretty!!!


dbaby said:


> I was thinking of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: NYMag The Cut


----------



## lala1

tb-purselover said:


> Aw, man no pics of etoile! Bummer. Well, I guess we have to wait to see those.
> 
> I'm sure all of us here would love you for taking pics of everything you can. I would be most grateful. Close-ups so we can drool.
> 
> Shoes, sneakers, boots, runway pieces, oh my!!!



Lol I will try to do my best, its always the most stressful day, usually we are in a room with 3-4 other stores. But im sure there will be leaked some pic of the Etoile line on the internet very soon


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Lol I will try to do my best, its always the most stressful day, usually we are in a room with 3-4 other stores. But im sure there will be leaked some pic of the Etoile line on the internet very soon



i've seen some photos of the high top sneakers for the ss 2012...the high tops got some stars and the color ways were mostly white....but the low tops got some nice colors...did you see some nice neutral/dark color high tops??
sorry...i think we are like puppies surrounding you...


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> i've seen some photos of the high top sneakers for the ss 2012...the high tops got some stars and the color ways were mostly white....but the low tops got some nice colors...did you see some nice neutral/dark color high tops??
> sorry...i think we are like puppies surrounding you...



The hightop we saw were the ones you just decribed also the ones from last winter the beige with black stitching are coming again also with a red stitching I thought those were cool so I got a pair of those for myself. I dont remember a plain color but im not 100% sure. The lowtops were pretty aswell I still love hte white ones. There were a new sneaker also I dont know who to decribe it lol a mix between the old betty and a low ugg boots does that make sense? lol


----------



## KristyDarling

lala1 said:


> Lol I will try to do my best, its always the most stressful day, usually we are in a room with 3-4 other stores. But im sure there will be leaked some pic of the Etoile line on the internet very soon



I just have to say that you might have THE. BEST. JOB. EVER.


----------



## lala1

KristyDarling said:


> I just have to say that you might have THE. BEST. JOB. EVER.


LOL let me just say its an quite expensive job, I sometime wish that Isabel will close her brand so I actually can get a normal paycheck


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> I was thinking of this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: NYMag The Cut



she looks amazing...
thanks for the pic....


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> she looks amazing...
> thanks for the pic....



I think I remember a similar one on the Etoile line but im not sure. Or it might be from the pre mainline. I will know for sure in 2 weeks.


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> The hightop we saw were the ones you just decribed also the ones from last winter the beige with black stitching are coming again also with a red stitching I thought those were cool so I got a pair of those for myself. I dont remember a plain color but im not 100% sure. The lowtops were pretty aswell I still love hte white ones. There were a new sneaker also I dont know who to decribe it lol a mix between the old betty and a low ugg boots does that make sense? lol



I know exactly what you're talking about.
about the low top...for some reason, when i wore them (tried) the top couldn't reach over my ankle bones...and i've noticed some ppl's low tops sit a little higher than their ankle bones and that's a nice look. so i want the high top but i don't want white ones....


----------



## Jayne1

lala1 said:


> We are allowed to take pictures now,* its the Etoile line we cant take pictures of  *
> 
> Unfortunately its only the show part we are buying the 9th, the rest was bought back in june thats why we werent allowed to take any pic since it was so early.
> 
> 
> 
> No prob


That's the line I want to see the most!  It's more wearable than the mainline, for the most part.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks deango!  I better save up ....  Hope by then my ban is over.


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about.
> about the low top...for some reason, when i wore them (tried) the top couldn't reach over my ankle bones...and i've noticed some ppl's low tops sit a little higher than their ankle bones and that's a nice look. so i want the high top but i don't want white ones....



Mine are the same they dont reach my ankelbones, I dont know if its because I have a small foot (36) or what. But as much I love the hightops and think they are so much cooler I always wear the lowtops they are so much more comfy imo. I also find the hightops a bit more heavier, and thats not good for me when im standing up for 8 hours a day  But I love them so much lol.

I agree dont buy any light color shade mine were ruined after a few days


----------



## lala1

Jayne1 said:


> That's the line I want to see the most!  It's more wearable than the mainline, for the most part.



I know, but its because we buy it so early that they are affraid they get copied. 2 months before the fashionweek in Paris.


----------



## Greentea

lala1 said:


> LOL let me just say its an quite expensive job, I sometime wish that Isabel will close her brand so I actually can get a normal paycheck



I know!!!!


----------



## deango




----------



## dbaby

http://www.bryanboy.com/bryanboy_le...bel-marant-spring-2013-final-walkthrough.html

Video of the final walk through by Bryanboy.


----------



## Jayne1

Not feeling anything.  The tops are so short, the models are skinnier than I remember. Everything is too dressy, for me.

Can we eventually pre-order Etoile at Moda Operandi?  I think I'm going to have to do that this year... if we can.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> Not feeling anything.  The tops are so short, the models are skinnier than I remember. Everything is too dressy, for me.
> 
> Can we eventually pre-order Etoile at Moda Operandi?  I think I'm going to have to do that this year... if we can.



Those models are scary skinny! yikes. the pieces I love are all the studded blouses and that studded jacket - none of which I will be able to afford. So I think I'm safe! If she makes those studded gladiators in a flat I may be tempted - but I doubt that will happen. Looking forward to Etoile!


----------



## soholaleni

deango said:


> View attachment 1891805
> 
> View attachment 1891819
> 
> View attachment 1891808
> 
> View attachment 1891811
> 
> View attachment 1891814
> 
> View attachment 1891815
> 
> View attachment 1891816



Thanks for posting!! I am dying for these sandals, I just hope they come in a lower heel height! Even flats would be awesome for a change


----------



## juneping

I love those sandals...very manageable


----------



## mercer

raradarling said:


> Those models are scary skinny!



This!!!

I hope they all went home and ate a sandwich.

Can't wait to see Etoile.  I hope it has the same feel (but more wearable!).


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> This!!!
> 
> I hope they all went home and ate a sandwich.
> 
> *Can't wait to see Etoile.*  I hope it has the same feel (but more wearable!).


I'm pinning all my hopes on Etoile.  Can we pre-order at Moda Operandi, or is it just for the mainline?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I'm pinning all my hopes on Etoile.  Can we pre-order at Moda Operandi, or is it just for the mainline?



i believe it's only for the pieces we saw on the runway...that's the whole point MO was selling....but i can't be sure...
i wonder when etoile will be shown to the public...


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> y'know, my SA at the soho IM store brought these out for me...i have to admit, i would have never given them a chance--i thought the lace up side would be too young and hipster for me...but my SA (who is the more conservative/classic of the SAs there and i think truly picks pieces that she knows will work w/my style) urged me to give them a try so i did and i loved them!!  the fit is superb and the lacing is edgy but subtle.  if i wasn't buying the berrys that day (and promised myself no more buying!) i might have snapped them up....it's on my list to re-visit should they be there come sale time!





KristyDarling said:


> I concur! I vote YES!





tb-purselover said:


> I absolutely love these jeans. I also considered these. The only reason I didn't snatch them up is 1) I'm on a ban and 2) I am short.
> 
> I think on you these jeans are amaaaazing. Because you have long legs and the detailed lace-up on the sides will elongate your legs even more! A buy in my book .


Thanks for your input girls...I am off to try them out again today, will report back promise. I am also on a ban (ha!) and at this rate I won't be getting what I'd planned for this year...oh well, next year hopefully. *nyc*, I also thought about the sales, then I see my size running out fast ...


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> Not feeling anything.  The tops are so short, the *models are skinnier than I remember*. Everything is too dressy, for me.
> 
> Can we eventually pre-order Etoile at Moda Operandi?  I think I'm going to have to do that this year... if we can.





raradarling said:


> *Those models are scary skinny*! yikes. the pieces I love are all the studded blouses and that studded jacket - none of which I will be able to afford. So I think I'm safe! If she makes those studded gladiators in a flat I may be tempted - but I doubt that will happen. Looking forward to Etoile!





mercer said:


> This!!!
> 
> I* hope they all went home and ate a sandwich*.
> 
> Can't wait to see Etoile.  I hope it has the same feel (but more wearable!).


I had to catch my breath when I saw how skinny these girls are!! I thought there was some sort of "control" on the BMI of these models...very scary and dangerous IMO!
OK, back to topic. I loved this show, though the skirts are so short...and most probably the price range on those embroidered tops and jackets will be way out of my range once again. I do need to try those sandals though, very manageable as june put it


----------



## cuculapralin3

SS13 Isabel Marant


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> Not feeling anything.  The tops are so short, the models are skinnier than I remember. Everything is too dressy, for me.
> 
> Can we eventually pre-order Etoile at Moda Operandi?  I think I'm going to have to do that this year... if we can.



i agree--aside from the footwear and maybe a top or 2, don't see much that would work in my closet--i'm not really into the flare pants or the shiny studs and stones.  looking forward to what etoile holds though!


----------



## nycbagfiend

cuculapralin3 said:


> SS13 Isabel Marant



thanks, cuculapralin!
hmm...i thought i was done w/trainers but i'm liking the rouge wilas and interested in the baltimore trainers!


----------



## rocket06

dbaby said:
			
		

> I was thinking of this one!
> 
> credit: NYMag The Cut



Totally to die for!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting!! I am dying for these sandals, I just hope they come in a lower heel height! Even flats would be awesome for a change



Same here, love the style of these sandals but wishing lower heels.


----------



## Jayne1

cuculapralin3 said:


> SS13 Isabel Marant


Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## soholaleni

How soon after the showing is the collection for sale on Moda Operandi? Any guesses on the price of the sandals?!

Edit: I just looked at other collections and it seems its only about a week between showing and availability! I wonder when they will actually be in stores..I'm alittle excited about it


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> How soon after the showing is the collection for sale on Moda Operandi? Any guesses on the price on the sandals?!



i assume in the same bracket of the last season's sandals...if not 200 higher...


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> How soon after the showing is the collection for sale on Moda Operandi? Any guesses on the price of the sandals?!
> 
> Edit: I just looked at other collections and it seems its only about a week between showing and availability! I wonder when they will actually be in stores..I'm alittle excited about it



I hope it's soon - I'm also curious on the prices and heel heights of the sandals??



juneping said:


> i assume in the same bracket of the last season's sandals...if not 200 higher...



Yikes - i'll bet you're right. What were the previous sandal prices (eg Reo)? Were they as high as the boots??


----------



## lala1

Usually there are 2 heel heights on all her shoes but not boots.


----------



## soholaleni

raradarling said:


> I hope it's soon - I'm also curious on the prices and heel heights of the sandals??
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes - i'll bet you're right. What were the previous sandal prices (eg Reo)? Were they as high as the boots??



The reos/reas were $890 I believe. However, they ended up going on sale at many places. I returned my full price and got them for $500 near the end of the season  



juneping said:


> i assume in the same bracket of the last season's sandals...if not 200 higher...



Yea, I bet you are right!


----------



## soholaleni

Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels? 

I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.

They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown. 

Let me know!


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!



it's a yay from me....
i've seen this one in person and the details are pretty...


----------



## nycbagfiend

soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!



yay from me too--i don't prefer the studded boots but in a smaller dose it works for me!  sensible heel too!  
agree on the wait--i think there's a good chance these will make it to sale time!


----------



## juneping

i think when the stuff came out..if they're not sold out instantly they'll make it to the sales. the only thing is if we're willing to wait.


----------



## raradarling

soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!



it's a Yay from me, too!! I finally saw the Memphis online on eBay. It's nice but the studs all over may be a bit much. These are perfect.


----------



## imlvholic

soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!



Nay for me. I feel like it will probably get old.


----------



## Jayne1

Found this on-line.  Not sure what's going on here, but it's a nice low heel....


----------



## regeens

Yay for me. I think they're pretty. 



soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!


----------



## imlvholic

Jayne1 said:


> Found this on-line.  Not sure what's going on here, but it's a nice low heel....



Love this, for sure it will be on my wishlist.


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> it's a yay from me....
> i've seen this one in person and the details are pretty...





nycbagfiend said:


> yay from me too--i don't prefer the studded boots but in a smaller dose it works for me!  sensible heel too!
> agree on the wait--i think there's a good chance these will make it to sale time!





raradarling said:


> it's a Yay from me, too!! I finally saw the Memphis online on eBay. It's nice but the studs all over may be a bit much. These are perfect.





imlvholic said:


> Nay for me. I feel like it will probably get old.





regeens said:


> Yay for me. I think they're pretty.



Thanks for the opinions ladies  I found a pic of Julianne Hough wearing them recently and they look great on her! I think I may go for it when the time comes!


----------



## jellylicious

soholaleni said:


> Thanks for the opinions ladies  I found a pic of Julianne Hough wearing them recently and they look great on her! I think I may go for it when the time comes!



slow in chiming in...but i really like those too especially if they go on sale. i really like the white colorway of this style. Can you share the pix of Julianne Hough?


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> Found this on-line.  Not sure what's going on here, but it's a nice low heel....


love this pic. I'd love to have a pair....can't wait to see what's to come out soon
sohaleni, I also vote yay! If you can do with those heels then go for it, I would, if those heels weren't such a drawback


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> Found this on-line.  Not sure what's going on here, but it's a nice low heel....



Love this. Anything that's striking and low heeled tickles my fancy


----------



## birkingal

Thought I'd share a few photos from my blog. I raided my friend's closet which consists of mainly Isabel Marant, Iro and Sandro.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> birkin--no way...you def upped the quotient w/the hermes!  i've got a couple bangles but i haven't delved into the handbags yet....thinking i need a birkin at some point in my life though!



I should really change my name to Kellygal   The Birkin is like a white elephant sitting in my closet getting no love from me.


----------



## angelastoel

Haven't been here for a while, and went back quite far and I am missing outfit pictures!
So far I like SS 2013, especially the middle part with the pink colors.
Especially this look is my favorite, if I win the lottery I would pre-order this complete look, I just love love love it! But I bet the vest would be very expensive considering the price of last seasons wolf vest...


----------



## juneping

soholaleni said:


> Thanks for the opinions ladies  I found a pic of Julianne Hough wearing them recently and they look great on her! I think I may go for it when the time comes!



this one?


----------



## am2022

love this pic birkingal !! thanks~


birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share a few photos from my blog. I raided my friend's closet which consists of mainly Isabel Marant, Iro and Sandro.


----------



## am2022

double yay for me!!! good luck!!!
on the celine chain sandals, I found it at webstermiami, better hurry as they were 60% off.
good luck!



soholaleni said:


> Ladies...what are your honest thoughts about these heels?
> 
> I may not get any boots after all, and actually kinda like these..the heel is practical and I would probably get more use out of them...Yay or Nay? I know some here don't like the look of the studs, which I understand.
> 
> They are not really selling, so I would definitely wait until sale time..I'm thinking steep markdown.
> 
> Let me know!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this one?


On the foot, they look so feminine and cool!  So I vote , yes!


----------



## Jayne1

Accessories.  Not feeling them, but that's good!


----------



## soholaleni

juneping said:


> this one?
> redcfa.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Julianne-Houghs-Isabel-Marant-Stanley-Studded-Suede-Pumps.jpg
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/935340/julianne-hough-and-isabel-marant-stanley-studded-suede-pumps-gallery.jpg



Yes, thats it! I found this one too. I really like them 



amacasa said:


> double yay for me!!! good luck!!!
> on the celine chain sandals, I found it at webstermiami, better hurry as they were 60% off.
> good luck!



Thanks! I will look into it ASAP!!



Jayne1 said:


> On the foot, they look so feminine and cool!  So I vote , yes!
> 
> www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/935340/julianne-hough-and-isabel-marant-stanley-studded-suede-pumps-gallery.jpg


----------



## juicyincouture

I'm not even going to lie, I was never a big fan of Isabel Marant up until about 2011. I love the wedge sneakers and her studded vests that is about it, but lovely pieces you ladies are posting.


----------



## juicyincouture

deango said:


> View attachment 1891805
> 
> View attachment 1891819
> 
> View attachment 1891808
> 
> View attachment 1891811
> 
> View attachment 1891814
> 
> View attachment 1891815
> 
> View attachment 1891816



LOOOOVE these sandals! The toes hanging over the front though...not so much


----------



## Jayne1

Bathing suit?


----------



## juneping

juicyincouture said:


> LOOOOVE these sandals! The toes hanging over the front though...not so much


it's quite common the designers provide too small shoes to the models...i don't know why but it's quite common. 



Jayne1 said:


> Bathing suit?


this will probably go on sale 90% off...


----------



## juneping

juicyincouture said:


> I'm not even going to lie, I was never a big fan of Isabel Marant up until about 2011. I love the wedge sneakers and her studded vests that is about it, but lovely pieces you ladies are posting.



i was sold when i saw the flana jacket...


----------



## dbaby

Did anyone see this? Next seasons hidden wedge boot. Sorry too lazy to post the pic http://instagr.am/p/QMx6fcy8uX/


----------



## Jayne1

Here it is:
http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Here it is:
> http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/



Oh for heaven sake ! I love it but don't need the hidden wedge.  Just give this tall girl a nice flat Jenny with some fun studs. I am grumpy and tall enough!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/



Cute! But I feel like I've seen this before.


----------



## gymangel812

Jayne1 said:


> Here it is:
> http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/



I was just about to post this. I think I need it. Love the hidden wedge but I'm a shorty


----------



## larastyle

Jayne1 said:


> Here it is:
> http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/



love them, which season?


----------



## ILoveC

amacasa said:
			
		

> hello ! check laree boutique in seattle ( they have an online site as well but you have to call for marant items)  also espejto italy still have both momo and monty ( i think) on their etoile line.
> good luck!



Thank you. My size was sold out. But found it elsewhere. Hope it looks good on me!


----------



## ILoveC

soholaleni said:
			
		

> Check Elizabeth Charles because I think their website shows that they should have those sizes! Good luck



Thank you. They didn't have my size but found it at Barney's!


----------



## ILoveC

littlefish said:
			
		

> Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!
> 
> Sorry I don't have the full pic, but here is a pic of
> 
> the model who wears this jacket



Love!  Can't wait to get mine. Hopefully in another day of so.


----------



## ILoveC

flower71 said:
			
		

> ok girls, I need an opinion on this one...I tried these jeans out the other day then walked away (the price is outrageous 405 euros I think!) but I really love the fit...what do you think? Have any of you got these pants?



I think they are very cute but they wouldn't work in my life. I try to buy things I can work into my wardrobe for work (professional office mostly suits or cardigans ) or that I can wear for at least a few years on weekends. But if you can get use out of them then go for it! Oh and I'm short, 5 feet 1 inch on a good day. I don't have model legs.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> Found this on-line.  Not sure what's going on here, but it's a nice low heel....



Haha! You're funny. This is a weird pic for sure! I'm on the fence on these - love all the gladiator studded stuff but am reserving opinion until I see the price! I hope she gets more reasonable in this department....



birkingal said:


> Thought I'd share a few photos from my blog. I raided my friend's closet which consists of mainly Isabel Marant, Iro and Sandro.



Wow!




Jayne1 said:


> Here it is:
> http://instagram.com/p/QMx6fcy8uX/



Is this Etoile? I get so confused - we see the runway show and then all sorts of other stuff starts showing up that wasn't presented in the show. And no lookbooks are published with the complete line. Makes it hard to plan your purchases.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I am so excited to be on here looking forward to all your lady beautiful IM goodies!!!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Welcome !! Perfect time to meet fellow Isabel marant addicts!!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> I am so excited to be on here looking forward to all your lady beautiful IM goodies!!!


----------



## birkingal

ericat said:


> De-lurking because everyone on this forum has been so helpful (and so enabling) with their mod pics and commentary on IM pieces. Thanks everyone! Texas dress (SS 2012) from the LA sample sale a few weeks ago and black Bettys.



Great look, ericat! I love seeing dresses paired with wedge trainers. They still elongate the legs but a heck a lot more comfortable to walk in.


----------



## birkingal

tae said:


> Thank you too, Jellylicious!
> 
> For those who requested full mod.pics of the Berry's; First one with Diesel a-symmetrical chunky knit sweater and IM Ivo pants (unfortunately not the Ardoise yet).
> Second; for a more quiet look with Bootcut Balmain jeans and Marc by Marc Jacobs top.



They look FAB!!! I prefer where you show off the boots in the first photo. It's a statement piece so I would make the most out of them by keeping them visible


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> I think you can get the gist of my poor quality pix. I have it paired with a pair of CL pumps-would look dressier with some tights on.



*jellylicious*!!!! How did I miss this?! Oh. My. Gosh. WaitaminutewhileIpickupmyjaw.... you look AMAZING! And check those mile long legs too.


----------



## ilsecita

ILoveC said:


> Anyone see a momo out there in a size 36 or 38? Thanks!



I just got the momo in 38 from Nordstrom Bellevue (near Seattle) 2 days ago. My SA is transferring another one in because there's other customers that still want one. Ask to be transferred to Via C department and speak to Trey he's amazing!

Speaking of... I finally got my first (Etoile) IM. The gorgeous momo! I love it! I may take out the shoulder pads like someone here mentioned tho haha


----------



## birkingal

weibaobai said:


> IM shoes and jkt



Is that Momo or the Monty? I can never tell them apart despite owning one of them. In any case, you look fantastic. Love the nice pop of color with the heels


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> You're a cutie too! and you know how I am all for casual, even at work...so I could definitely pull  off the same look, though my *thighs are a bit thicker than yours*
> birkingal, we'll find a moment next year for sure, hopefully with other girlfriends on here. Have a great time at the wedding, I'll have to check your blog



Phhooooee, Flower. Now that's a BIG fat lie. Seen enough of your photos to know that I want those long slender limbs of yours. Wedding's this Saturday. Wish me luck. I haven't photographed a wedding in years so am a bit nervous about it. Yes! We'll definitely meet. I'm aiming for next year.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> ladies... got the free shipping code on morgan clare this morning and when i clicked on the email i saw this pink/ red barney coat...
> 
> lesson:  next time, don't open the email!!!



Amacasa!  Good job!  Saw the sweater/coat on a UK celebrity and it looked amazing.


----------



## birkingal

littlefish said:


> Hi hi this is my first contribution in IM , and here is my favorite jacket I just got from netaporter . I love everyone's purchase here , everything is TDF!!
> 
> View attachment 1890844
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have the full pic, but here is a pic of
> 
> View attachment 1890845
> 
> 
> the model who wears this jacket



Can't go wrong with a Monty. It really is a very versatile and chic jacket.


----------



## birkingal

dbaby said:


> From Instagram @sjonesy57



Ahhh....finally stunning heels that I won't snap my ankles in.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Cool article! Elvis inspired, who knew???
> 
> *Five minutes with Isabel Marant at Paris Fashion Week*
> Over the last few years Isabel Marant has borderline cornered the market in outstanding outfits for gamine Parisian cool-girls-about-town (and wannabes, too). So following this afternoon's hibiscus-print, steel-studded, and occasionally outrageously high-hemmed collection, we interrogated her: who, really, is her prototype for Paris chic?
> 
> IM: "*I think it's just a normal woman. You know, I am doing pret-a-porter and it says what it says: 'ready to wear'. My main concern in doing garments is doing things that you really feel like wearing every day not only for special occasions. Clothes in which you feel at ease, self-confident and pretty* - a bit different too - and which leave space for the personality of each woman to be asserted.
> 
> Every day I open my cupboard and say 'OK, what can I wear this morning?' I have to drive my scooter around Paris, I have to take my son to school, and then I go to the office and afterwards I have to rush because I have a nice dinner - so I just try to figure out what we need.
> 
> Each time when I am starting the collection I am having a theme, but I don't want to stay too close to an exact image otherwise it becomes too literal. For this collection, well, I have always loved the Hawaiian print, and I thought of Elvis in Hawaii - that's why he was on the soundtrack for the show. Also I thought 'what is summer?' and 'what is vacation?'. There were those pictures of Bardot and Birkin walking on the port in St Tropez in the early Seventies - wearing simple clothes but with an attitude and a confidence.



A woman after my own heart. See? Finally, a designer who understands that clothes are meant to be worn in a very practical manner.


----------



## am2022

My Sweet SA hasn't shipped as we can't make up our minds about what size to get...
But, do post pics " M" of the barney coat.

Would love to see dear!



birkingal said:


> Amacasa!  Good job!  Saw the sweater/coat on a UK celebrity and it looked amazing.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> My Sweet SA hasn't shipped as we can't make up our minds about what size to get...
> But, do post pics " M" of the barney coat.
> 
> Would love to see dear!



You broke your ban?


----------



## weibaobai

I have the momo...the momo has pockets and is more burgandy than the monty.  I got the momo first, but i actually like the the monty better because it has more grey tones.  Either one, is a great jkt for winter!



birkingal said:


> Is that Momo or the Monty? I can never tell them apart despite owning one of them. In any case, you look fantastic. Love the nice pop of color with the heels


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> A woman after my own heart. See? Finally, a designer who understands that clothes are meant to be worn in a very practical manner.



BUT...don't you think her clothes are getting a little bit too flashy and the price point is too high from her original intent?? 

still, her 2010 was my favourite collection. i am glad i got the gwen...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> *BUT...don't you think her clothes are getting a little bit too flashy and the price point is too high from her original intent?? *
> 
> still, her 2010 was my favourite collection. i am glad i got the gwen...


Yes, I think so... funny, I never cared for Etoile, but in the past 2 years, it has become my favourite. The prices are better and it's more wearable.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, I think so... funny, I never cared for Etoile, but in the past 2 years, it has become my favourite. The prices are better and it's more wearable.



i am glad i am not the only one thinking this way.
last season was still very practical...the number tees (i saw a blogger wearing the tee...so pretty but i just couldn't justify spending that much for a tee), the jeans...they were chic, expensive but still very practical. but this season...even if they were affordable i just couldn't make them work for my everyday life....and my job doesn't require me to dress very formal.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i am glad i am not the only one thinking this way.
> last season was still very practical...the number tees (i saw a blogger wearing the tee...so pretty but i just couldn't justify spending that much for a tee), the jeans...they were chic, expensive but still very practical. but this season...even if they were affordable i just couldn't make them work for my everyday life....and my job doesn't require me to dress very formal.


I don't think anyone's job requires them to dress like that. 

She may cycle back to casual next year.  Expensive, but more relaxed and laid back.

Let's hope.


----------



## dbaby

After 6 months of waiting, I am finally receiving the bordeaux Blacksons on Monday!!


----------



## tae

birkingal said:


> They look FAB!!! I prefer where you show off the boots in the first photo. It's a statement piece so I would make the most out of them by keeping them visible



Thanks so much, birkingal! 
(and you're right, I have to show them off; the bootcut-look is better for the boring boots in my closet )


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> After 6 months of waiting, I am finally receiving the bordeaux Blacksons on Monday!!



wow congrats!!...pls show us some mod pix. they're such a gorgeous color and subtly bold statement piece.


----------



## am2022

hey jelly girl... not quite yet my dear... im at the end of the wooden plank blindfolded and still have my left foot on the wood while the right ready to jump in a sea of enablers... lol!!!



jellybebe said:


> You broke your ban?


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> hey jelly girl... not quite yet my dear... im at the end of the wooden plank blindfolded and still have my left foot on the wood while the right ready to jump in a sea of enablers... lol!!!



Wow, you are so good! I haven't bought anything new for 2 weeks, feels like a long time! Ha ha.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> BUT...don't you think her clothes are getting a little bit too flashy and the price point is too high from her original intent??
> 
> still, her 2010 was my favourite collection. i am glad i got the gwen...



ITA with this too. I prefer her more wearable, everyday items. Last season was ok, but getting a bit more flashy then the previous season. But still wearable for everyday. This season, all the runway pieces are gorgeous, but I can't wear it daily without sending the message "look at me!" With my "job" it requires me not to dress up in more formal attire.


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> After 6 months of waiting, I am finally receiving the bordeaux Blacksons on Monday!!



Oooooo pics, pics, please!!!!! Your thoughts? I still wish I had enough funds for both the black/rouge and Bordeaux blacksons.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> hey jelly girl... not quite yet my dear... im at the end of the wooden plank blindfolded and still have my left foot on the wood while the right ready to jump in a sea of enablers... lol!!!


Such a good gal! How do you do it? It has only been three weeks for me and I have resorted to buying my kids new clothes to get a quick fix LOL!

Is that cheating ?


----------



## am2022

Well its more of a self imposed ban as I promise to shop in my closet rather than buy more stuff...  It is disgusting when i see the brand new stuff in my closet that still have tags on.. and I need to either wear them this year or sell them.. once i don't see any more brand new stuff.. ban will be lifted... and i plan to do all that before the year ends.




tb-purselover said:


> Such a good gal! How do you do it? It has only been three weeks for me and I have resorted to buying my kids new clothes to get a quick fix LOL!
> 
> Is that cheating ?


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Well its more of a self imposed ban as I promise to shop in my closet rather than buy more stuff...  It is disgusting when i see the brand new stuff in my closet that still have tags on.. and I need to either wear them this year or sell them.. once i don't see any more brand new stuff.. ban will be lifted... and i plan to do all that before the year ends.



Good for you!!! Great discipline and pretty aggressive timeline you have imposed on yourself!

I know what you mean. I am sort of in a similar boat. I am on a ban too. I have a few jackets I purchased over in June on  sale that I need to wear before buying any new jackets, tags still on. It is just too warm to wear them yet.  So until those tags come off, no new jackets for me.

Clothing-wise, I have worn most of the purchased items since my current designer clothing obsession, as I got rid of a lot of old clothes I had for over 10 years - before my "wardrobe make-over." But my closet is bursting at the  seems so I need to sell stuff if I plan on having any room for new stuff  . So, thus the self imposed ban until I can let go of some items to make room for new ones.

Well, my kids do need new Winter clothes as my 8 year old is squeezing into 6-7 year clothes LOL. She is small for age so it is passable, but it was starting to get noticeable since her growth spurt. So I HAD to buy her new clothes. And while I was at it, my younger one needs a few items so not to feel "left out." Plus, she is as big as my 8 year old! So I guess I didn't really cheat .


----------



## ILoveC

omg, just received the momo today.  Size 36 fits well, it's a fitted, but not snug jacket.  ummmm...why is this jacket only $395?


----------



## cbrooke

^pictures please


----------



## gymangel812

i'm heading to nyc next week, any amazing stores for IM (already going to the soho store and barneys)??


----------



## raradarling

amacasa said:


> Well its more of a self imposed ban as I promise to shop in my closet rather than buy more stuff...  It is disgusting when i see the brand new stuff in my closet that still have tags on.. and I need to either wear them this year or sell them.. once i don't see any more brand new stuff.. ban will be lifted... and i plan to do all that before the year ends.



I love this plan!!


----------



## dbaby

First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:
			
		

> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



Love the bronze kady! So hot!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.


Fabulous jacket!


----------



## soholaleni

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



Love the whole outfit!! I wish I could wear my Kady but its still soo hot where I live!


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> Love the bronze kady! So hot!





Jayne1 said:


> Fabulous jacket!





soholaleni said:


> Love the whole outfit!! I wish I could wear my Kady but its still soo hot where I live!



Thanks ladies! 

Soho, it's still 90 degrees here, but it's cold in the restaurant!


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



you look great, dbaby!!  the kady is amazing in bronze!
love the kady--i bought it framboise (red)....temps should be dropping here next week--can't wait to break it out!


----------



## sep

dbaby said:
			
		

> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



Gorgeous jacket!!!

Does anyone know if the quilted puffer coat that Barney's has will come in black???


----------



## soholaleni

sep said:
			
		

> Gorgeous jacket!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the quilted puffer coat that Barney's has will come in black???



They had/have black at the soho boutique.. It's called the 'Nam' jacket. Unfortunately, I really didn't like how it looked on me.. Did not look like a chic puffer jacket as I had hoped


----------



## Flip88

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



Beautiful OOTD


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



thanks for sharing...love the pairing


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Gorgeous jacket!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the quilted puffer coat that Barney's has will come in black???



may be lagarconne has it...


----------



## dbaby

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful OOTD





juneping said:


> thanks for sharing...love the pairing



Thank you ladies! I'm constantly inspired by all of you!


----------



## jellylicious

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



LOVE this!!! HAWT!


----------



## pipou

Anyboy here who owns the Pieric satin bomber jacket and wants to sell it? Please let me know and send me a message. Thanks! : )


----------



## am2022

Yay ! Love!
We're jacket and shoe twins although mine is framboise!!!


QUOTE=dbaby;23030506]First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> LOVE this!!! HAWT!





amacasa said:


> Yay ! Love!
> We're jacket and shoe twins although mine is framboise!!!



Thanks ladies! Amacasa, I love these Joan sandals! I lucked out at Nordstrom and got them 40% off.


----------



## sep

soholaleni said:
			
		

> They had/have black at the soho boutique.. It's called the 'Nam' jacket. Unfortunately, I really didn't like how it looked on me.. Did not look like a chic puffer jacket as I had hoped



Thanks for the heads up... I may have to bite the bullet and get a moncler... I love the one on Caroline's mode!


----------



## jubtas92

Can anyone help me, I'm after the Hadley Jacket from the spring 2011 show
http://cdni.condenast.co.uk/1280x1920/Shows/SS2011/Paris/R-T-W/Isabel_Marant/00140big.jpg

if any of you are willing to sell yours please get in touch! thanks


----------



## mercer

If you are a pretty blonde lady who was crossing Houston in NYC on Thursday about 1:00 wearing a momo jacket, I saw you and you looked great!!


----------



## jellybebe

Caroline in 2 of my fave pieces this season:


----------



## gymangel812

I want a few of the runway pieces, is there anywhere in Europe that still ships to the US (perhaps on the"down low" lol i just want to pay the cheaper retail)?

Also does anyone have a good Soho sa that responds to emails in a timely manner?

You can pm me if you have an answer to either question


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> BUT...don't you think her clothes are getting a little bit too flashy and the price point is too high from her original intent??
> 
> still, her 2010 was my favourite collection. i am glad i got the gwen...



I mainly shop from her Etoile line because the clothes tend to be more wearable and understated. In terms of price point, her mainline has gotten rather expensive over the years.


----------



## juicyincouture

jellybebe said:


> Caroline in 2 of my fave pieces this season:



I like her style, very simple and relaxed.


----------



## juicyincouture

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.


This outfit is so me, lol  I love the Awang shoes! Perfect contrast with the darker colors!


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> LOVE this!!! HAWT!





juicyincouture said:


> This outfit is so me, lol  I love the Awang shoes! Perfect contrast with the darker colors!



Thank you!


----------



## dbaby

http://www.garancedore.fr/en/2012/10/02/pardon-my-frenchmy-paris-diary-2/


The ever adorable Garance included part of the spring show and a tiny interview w the designer herself.


----------



## raradarling

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



AHHHH! those shoes are to die for!!


----------



## lala1

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.


 I love this look!!!!


----------



## jubtas92

For all those in Melbourne, they stock Isabel Marant Etoile in the Incu QV store! http://www.incuclothing.com


----------



## deango

Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013


----------



## dbaby

deango said:


> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013



I thought that the hidden wedge boots would be more flattering on the legs, but I guess the wider shaft has to accommodate the wedge under the foot..


----------



## nycbagfiend

deango said:


> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013
> View attachment 1903965
> 
> View attachment 1903966



that top is one of the few things that caught my eye on the runway!  i think jessica b overdid it with all the studs at once but each piece on their own is kind of fun!

are the booties also IM?


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> that top is one of the few things that caught my eye on the runway!  i think jessica b overdid it with all the studs at once but each piece on their own is kind of fun!
> 
> are the booties also IM?


Couldn't agree more! Way over the top. The booties are cute tho!


----------



## juneping

deango said:


> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013
> View attachment 1903965
> 
> View attachment 1903966



who dressed her? way too much...the pearls/studs are all over each and every single piece of her clothes including the shoes.


----------



## Jayne1

^  Agree... way too much...


----------



## KristyDarling

Man, that is a lot going on. If those are indeed the new "flat" hidden wedge boots, I'm not quite sold. I love the concept, but I'm undecided on whether it has true cute factor. Hmmm. Maybe they'd look cuter with shorts or a skirt, or skinnies that tuck inside. They definitely do NOT work with ankle pants!!


----------



## tb-purselover

deango said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013



I love each of these pieces accept the boots. I am not sure if I would have worn them all together. But each piece on its own is beautiful. I really love the pants! But I think I have over done it with IM pants so I need more understated, basic pieces in the future with only a few stand out ones.


----------



## so_sofya1985

deango said:
			
		

> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013



All pieces on its own are great. One piece at a time though would have worked much better.... Interested in boots. When r they out?


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Man, that is a lot going on. If those are indeed the new "flat" hidden wedge boots, I'm not quite sold. I love the concept, but I'm undecided on whether it has true cute factor. Hmmm. Maybe they'd look cuter with shorts or a skirt, or skinnies that tuck inside. They definitely do NOT work with ankle pants!!



agreed!   I don't think that the Marant PR team that sent over those pieces wanted her to wear ALL the items at once!   She looks a little like she got off her shift manning the tilt-a-whirl.

 I so wish those boots were flat on the inside. I  think that you are right, Kristy- they would look so cute with skinnys.  I hope the hidden wedge thing doesn't end up in every single style IM puts out.


----------



## juneping

am i the only one think those studded boots look kind of cheap??:ninja:


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> am i the only one think those studded boots look kind of cheap??:ninja:



hee! I'd have to see them up close to really weigh in.


----------



## dbaby

The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



You look amazing!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> am i the only one think those studded boots look kind of cheap??:ninja:


I don't really like them either. I don't care for the studded pattern, sort of looks cheap :ninja:.


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



You look amazing!!! I love the color of the boots. It is so rich and deep. It is a very tasteful pop of color.


----------



## am2022

lovely dbaby!
just saw the whole collection for spring 2013... - so late in the game.. lol!  
I guess a lot of the prints are not really very unique and the pairings for the flared pants will probably never work for me...
Its really the long jacket that mercer posted and the matching vest that were stand out pieces... and maybe the wooden sandals will be a good thing to wait for!!!  I think I am very safe... as i don't think i can ever afford that pink studded long coat nor the vest..!


----------



## larastyle

Jayne1 said:


> ^  Agree... way too much...
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1903965d1349720084-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-image-349462245.jpg



STUD overload!!! LOL


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



the color is beautiful...congrats!!


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



LOVE them!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> am i the only one think those studded boots look kind of cheap??:ninja:


I think so too.

But then again, I tried on this season's grey studded tee shirt and I didn't even like the studs on that!

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-gb/stud-detail-t-shirt.html


----------



## raradarling

deango said:


> Jessica Biel in Isabel Marant Spring 2013
> View attachment 1903965
> 
> View attachment 1903966





juneping said:


> who dressed her? way too much...the pearls/studs are all over each and every single piece of her clothes including the shoes.



Totally!! Too much.

Is this leather jacket also IM? Is it Etoile? I didn't see it on the runway.....



dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> agreed!   I don't think that the Marant PR team that sent over those pieces wanted her to wear ALL the items at once!   She looks a little like she got off her shift manning the tilt-a-whirl.
> 
> I so wish those boots were flat on the inside. I  think that you are right, Kristy- they would look so cute with skinnys.  I hope the hidden wedge thing doesn't end up in every single style IM puts out.



LOL @ tilt-a-whirl, great analogy!! Yeah these boots would seem perfect as flats...come to think of it, I can't think of a flat boot by IM in recent years that was embellished with anything besides a print!  



dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



To die for!! The rouge color makes those already special boots EXTRA special! 



amacasa said:


> lovely dbaby!
> just saw the whole collection for spring 2013... - so late in the game.. lol!
> I guess a lot of the prints are not really very unique and the pairings for the flared pants will probably never work for me...
> Its really the long jacket that mercer posted and the matching vest that were stand out pieces... and maybe the wooden sandals will be a good thing to wait for!!!  I think I am very safe... as i don't think i can ever afford that pink studded long coat nor the vest..!



ITA! I'm safe in terms of the runway show. I'm sure her Etoile and other non-runway IM pieces will be tempting though.


----------



## stefeilnately

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.




Such beautiful boots! Is that an IM dress you are wearing too? And you are one of those rare people who can carry snake print


----------



## stefeilnately

Jayne1 said:


> ^  Agree... way too much...



Thanks for posting the pic! I love the blouse.. perfect with a simple pair of jeans


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



awesome boots!  i esp like them with the snakeprint dress!  congrats!


----------



## so_sofya1985

stefeilnately said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting the pic! I love the blouse.. perfect with a simple pair of jeans



Does anyone know where I can get those boots? Or sold out as always?


----------



## dbaby

nycbagfiend said:


> awesome boots!  i esp like them with the snakeprint dress!  congrats!





mercer said:


> You look amazing!





tb-purselover said:


> You look amazing!!! I love the color of the boots. It is so rich and deep. It is a very tasteful pop of color.





amacasa said:


> lovely dbaby!





juneping said:


> the color is beautiful...congrats!!





larastyle said:


> LOVE them!





raradarling said:


> Congrats!!!!!





KristyDarling said:


> To die for!! The rouge color makes those already special boots EXTRA special!





stefeilnately said:


> Such beautiful boots! Is that an IM dress you are wearing too? And you are one of those rare people who can carry snake print



Thank you all! I can't wait to debut them. So far they fit comfortably, I'll probably add gel inserts and get the soles done after a few wears. I'll need toe taps added because of the pointy shape. I wear 37 consistently across IM, but for the boots, it's roomy enough to add insoles.


----------



## dbaby

so_sofya1985 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get those boots? Or sold out as always?



The hidden wedge studded boots worn by Jessica Biel are from S/S 2013!


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> The hidden wedge studded boots worn by Jessica Biel are from S/S 2013!



Thank you darling!!!!


----------



## dbaby

Moda Operandi shows the IM pre-sale on Fri, Oct 12!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> Moda Operandi shows the IM pre-sale on Fri, Oct 12!!



What's Moda operandi?


----------



## dbaby

so_sofya1985 said:


> What's Moda operandi?



Pre-order site. It's in US prices and they do international shipping, I believe. Pay 50% when you pre-order and the rest is billed upon shipment. It usually takes about 4-6 months for production and delivery. If nothing, it's good to see the US retail price of some of the spring items before they hit stores in Jan.


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> Pre-order site. It's in US prices and they do international shipping, I believe. Pay 50% when you pre-order and the rest is billed upon shipment. It usually takes about 4-6 months for production and delivery. If nothing, it's good to see the US retail price of some of the spring items before they hit stores in Jan.



Ah thank you! Problem with the UsA purchases are our crazy taxes and import duties.... It's up to 20 percent! So although due to an exchange rate we get it cheaper it will turn out more by the time it happily enters the UK


----------



## jadecee

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



SO freaking gorgeous!  They look great on you!

I had just talked myself out of them as I found a pair of black Jacobs in my size but seeing your pics  the rouge blacksons have jumped back on my wish list!

Have you had a chance to wear them around a bit - how do you find the heel height?  Comfy enough to go out and run a few errands (walk in them for at least an hour)?


----------



## Jayne1

I wish IM made gloves... I can't find a glove I feel is worth the money... gloves that I love and are different and unique...


----------



## Tee

dbaby said:


> First outfit post! Lalloo dress, bronze Kady jacket and A Wang Joan sandals.



Awesome combo! 



dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.



Those Blacksons are gorgeous and love how you styled them!


----------



## am2022

Hi !!! Have you tried checking on Outnet?  I got all my gloves there and always at awesome prices!!! By the way, marant did long leather gloves in red, black and brown and i saw them on sale ... i just can't recall where..:shame:



Jayne1 said:


> I wish IM made gloves... I can't find a glove I feel is worth the money... gloves that I love and are different and unique...


----------



## dbaby

jadecee said:


> SO freaking gorgeous!  They look great on you!
> 
> I had just talked myself out of them as I found a pair of black Jacobs in my size but seeing your pics  the rouge blacksons have jumped back on my wish list!
> 
> Have you had a chance to wear them around a bit - how do you find the heel height?  Comfy enough to go out and run a few errands (walk in them for at least an hour)?





Tee said:


> Awesome combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Those Blacksons are gorgeous and love how you styled them!



Thank you ladies! Jadecee, I have not had a chance to walk around in them yet. I will let you all know once I debut them outside. They don't seem particularly painful, but I will probably use insoles too.


----------



## flower71

dbaby said:


> The rouge Blacksons finally came!! Excuse the messy appearance, I just wanted to try them on with a few outfits.


congrats dbaby! and we're twins on that dress

So right about the pic with Biel: overload of studs...but I do love that top...and I need to see the boots IRL before making my opinion; as mercer /kirstyD said, they could look good with skinnys but I think I'm safe about those
I am so ready for the Spring collection, aren't you?


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Hi !!! Have you tried checking on Outnet?  I got all my gloves there and always at awesome prices!!! By the way, marant did long leather gloves in red, black and brown and i saw them on sale ... i just can't recall where..:shame:


I remember seeing IM gloves once... although they didn't seem special enough at the time... and I was too busy buying clothes.

This season, I bought 2 tess and a scarf... nothing else appealed to me.  So, I'm thinking about basics, like gloves.  And I want IM gloves to make up for the fact I haven't bought much this season.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I wish IM made gloves... I can't find a glove I feel is worth the money... gloves that I love and are different and unique...



strangely enough, about a month or so ago i saw a pair of IM gloves for sale on yoox!  from what i could tell, they were just a basic pair of leather gloves tho'...nothing too unique (unfortunately--i'm not feeling the studded boots much but i'd kinda like studded gloves!)


----------



## so_sofya1985

I want the studded boots I want the studded boots I want the studded boots 



Waiting for ss2013 impatiently


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I remember seeing IM gloves once... although they didn't seem special enough at the time... and I was too busy buying clothes.
> 
> This season, I bought 2 tess and a scarf... nothing else appealed to me.  So, I'm thinking about basics, like gloves.  And I want IM gloves to make up for the fact I haven't bought much this season.



ama, it might have been yoox where you saw the gloves?  i think i saw the same ones!  didn't seem special to me either...just your basic leather gloves.


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> strangely enough, about a month or so ago i saw a pair of IM gloves for sale on yoox!  from what i could tell, they were just a basic pair of leather gloves tho'...nothing too unique (unfortunately--i'm not feeling the studded boots much but i'd kinda like studded gloves!)


That's what I want -- studded IM gloves!


----------



## Jayne1

Another ID for the shady Italian seller?

Private feedback, weird label and mostly unknown designs... and of course, always a size 2, unless it's authentic and then it may be a size other than a 2...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-PIECES-STO...Accessories&hash=item20cc33560c#ht_529wt_1398


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Another ID for the shady Italian seller?
> 
> Private feedback, weird label and mostly unknown designs... and of course, always a size 2, unless it's authentic and then it may be a size other than a 2...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-PIECES-STO...Accessories&hash=item20cc33560c#ht_529wt_1398



I wonder where she gets the labels?  I think the clothing is just random junk from a resale store that vaguely looks like IM.   She couldn't sell any contemporary items, because people would know right away the stuff came from Zara or some similar store.


----------



## am2022

you are probably right!!!
I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!

I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!




nycbagfiend said:


> ama, it might have been yoox where you saw the gloves? i think i saw the same ones! didn't seem special to me either...just your basic leather gloves.


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!



woah!  that's some super fabulousity there!!!  very grace kelly chic!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!


Everything is gorgeous!  The bag too -- everything!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!



Gorgeous on every level!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:
			
		

> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!



I love this pic of you. I saw it on the Celine thread, you do have quite a few Celine bags dearest. I checked for you at a few Celine boutiques in Paris , no bracelet nor necklace ... Out of stock! Sorry about that
 I did get me a trio Celine  in black...will post soon when I am back with IM outfit of course...today I am wearing my new cardi, so chic Maman as my boy told me today! I'm on a train going to Paris so no pic for now .


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> am i the only one think those studded boots look kind of cheap??:ninja:



No!!! thats what I said the first time I saw them, the studs would have looked so much better if they werent so flashy.


----------



## larastyle

so_sofya1985 said:


> I want the studded boots I want the studded boots I want the studded boots
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for ss2013 impatiently



me too.


----------



## so_sofya1985

larastyle said:
			
		

> me too.



Mega cool no?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


----------



## dbaby

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


Looks great! I love the look with the tights.

Ladies with the Blackson boots, did you receive the shoes in a hard box like So_Sofya's? More like the Bekkets or like the softer white boxes with the Dickers? My Blacksons came in the soft white (no Isabel Marant logo on top) box. I'm not questioning the authenticity, just wondering if it depends on the retailer.


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> Looks great! I love the look with the tights.
> 
> Ladies with the Blackson boots, did you receive the shoes in a hard box like So_Sofya's? More like the Bekkets or like the softer white boxes with the Dickers? My Blacksons came in the soft white (no Isabel Marant logo on top) box. I'm not questioning the authenticity, just wondering if it depends on the retailer.



Thank you very much. To be honest I love how they look with bare legs but its too cold here in the uk and my tats don't allow me to wear such short skirts!


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Looks great! I love the look with the tights.
> 
> Ladies with the Blackson boots, did you receive the shoes in a hard box like So_Sofya's? More like the Bekkets or like the softer white boxes with the Dickers? My Blacksons came in the soft white (no Isabel Marant logo on top) box. I'm not questioning the authenticity, just wondering if it depends on the retailer.



mine came with the orig box....usually all retailers kept the box. one ebay seller even used the orig box to ship the shoes to me....of course it's all bended up.


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



looks great!! 
congrats!!


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> mine came with the orig box....usually all retailers kept the box. one ebay seller even used the orig box to ship the shoes to me....of course it's all bended up.



My Blacksons came in what I assume to be an original box since it still has the sticker on the side with the shoe info. It's just not the same hard white box with the Isabel Marant logo on top like the Bekkets. I don't know why Moda Operandi got a different box.


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> looks great!!
> congrats!!



Thank you! I looooove them in settle blue!


----------



## DollyAntics

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



I think they look great with what you're wearing! They'll be amaze with skinny jeans too! Congrats!


----------



## so_sofya1985

DollyAntics said:
			
		

> I think they look great with what you're wearing! They'll be amaze with skinny jeans too! Congrats!



Thank you Dolly! I want to try them with harem pants also. Skinnies are a must!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


Love them on you!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Love them on you!!



Thank you thank you thank you! Cannot wait to wear them out. For now they shall rest in the box!  !!!


----------



## am2022

Mercer , Jayne, flower and kristy !!! Thanks sweet ladies!

Sofya you look adorable!!!

QUOTE=so_sofya1985;23058328]Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> My Blacksons came in what I assume to be an original box since it still has the sticker on the side with the shoe info. It's just not the same hard white box with the Isabel Marant logo on top like the Bekkets. I don't know why Moda Operandi got a different box.



i don't think it's the orig box if there's no IM logo on it....the sticker would just be the one MO put it on for sorting purposes but i read you got nice dust bags from MO....just my guess. i like nice shoe boxes, b/c i stored my shoes in them when the season is over.


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> Mercer , Jayne, flower and kristy !!! Thanks sweet ladies!
> 
> Sofya you look adorable!!!
> 
> QUOTE=so_sofya1985;23058328]Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


[/QUOTE]

Amacasa I knew you would like the berrys good to be surrounded by fella fans of IMs!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> I did get me a trio Celine  in black...will post soon when I am back with IM outfit of course...today I am wearing my new cardi, so chic Maman as my boy told me today! I'm on a train going to Paris so no pic for now .



Congrats, flower!!!! Did you get the regular size or larger size? The large Trio is my next bag purchase, hopefully sometime in 2013. Can't wait to see your photos!!  



so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



Gorgeous!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Congrats, flower!!!! Did you get the regular size or larger size? The large Trio is my next bag purchase, hopefully sometime in 2013. Can't wait to see your photos!!
> 
> Gorgeous!!



Thank you Kristy!


----------



## jellybebe

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



They look so nice! A tiny part of me is wishing I got my hands on these beauties!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellybebe said:
			
		

> They look so nice! A tiny part of me is wishing I got my hands on these beauties!



I couldn't resist.... And matches fashion still has'em


----------



## am2022

Jelly.. go get them girl!!!
I have been bad on my ban.. and can't really afford to be bad anymore!!! 

Marant roger jacket!


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> Looks great! I love the look with the tights.
> 
> *Ladies with the Blackson boots, did you receive the shoes in a hard box like So_Sofya's*? More like the Bekkets or like the softer white boxes with the Dickers? My Blacksons came in the soft white (no Isabel Marant logo on top) box. I'm not questioning the authenticity, just wondering if it depends on the retailer.



My Blacksons came in the same box as *So_Sofya's. *Same as the Bekkets as well. But my Blacksons are a different color way then yours. I also got mine from MO. It could be that the burgundy ones came in a different box. Or the box was damaged on shipping to MO so they had to replace it. I also got a light pink MO dust bag as well as the IM dust bags.


----------



## tb-purselover

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


So lovely, the outfit you chose to pair with your berrys look perfect! Congrats, they are beautiful.


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



FAB!!!  Congrats they are drool worthy! Any chance we can get a side view of you in skinnies with the boots?


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Jelly.. go get them girl!!!
> I have been bad on my ban.. and can't really afford to be bad anymore!!!
> 
> Marant roger jacket!



Jellybebe-you're getting this jacket??? LOVE! 

Also love Rosie-she's seems to have the best IM pieces-doesn't hurt that she wears them so well, simple and chic...compared to Jessica who overdid it.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> My Blacksons came in the same box as *So_Sofya's. *Same as the Bekkets as well. But my Blacksons are a different color way then yours. I also got mine from MO. It could be that the burgundy ones came in a different box. Or the box was damaged on shipping to MO so they had to replace it. I also got a light pink MO dust bag as well as the IM dust bags.



Speaking of MO, trunk show this *Friday*!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> FAB!!!  Congrats they are drool worthy! Any chance we can get a side view of you in skinnies with the boots?



Thank you!!!! Tomorrow I'm parading in those with skinnies... To be continued let me know after what you think please


----------



## so_sofya1985

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> So lovely, the outfit you chose to pair with your berrys look perfect! Congrats, they are beautiful.



Thank you so much! I've been smiling over them like an clown haha! Hope they are comfy though... The heel doesn't seem too bad...


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Jellybebe-you're getting this jacket??? LOVE!
> 
> Also love Rosie-she's seems to have the best IM pieces-doesn't hurt that she wears them so well, simple and chic...compared to Jessica who overdid it.



Not me! I wish


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Jelly.. go get them girl!!!
> I have been bad on my ban.. and can't really afford to be bad anymore!!!
> 
> Marant roger jacket!



Blacksons are not too realistic for my lifestyle. It's snowing where I am today, which is just wrong. What did you buy, gorgeous?


----------



## deango

Emmanuelle Alt


----------



## am2022

Hey girlfriend.. thanks for the sweetness... 
I am such a loser with a capital "L"  
I promised myself no more shoes, no more jackets or bags until i decide which ones to keep or sell... So im thinking accessories don't count  a black CDC with palladium HW!!! hope its worth all the anxiety im undergoing now as im going to try and get to the package first before DH gets to it!!! 



jellybebe said:


> Blacksons are not too realistic for my lifestyle. It's snowing where I am today, which is just wrong. What did you buy, gorgeous?


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!



so chic from head to toe!

i have raynauds too--strangely it's become more mild with age (either that or the nyc winters aren't too bad these days!), but i used to carry those little warmer packets (you can get them in ski/sporting goods shops) in my coat pockets all the time--not as elegant as your gloves but helped keep my fingers from turning blue!    now if only i could find something chic to cover my ears and nose!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



we are blue berry boot twins! 
love how you paired them with the skirt and tights...i have yet to break mine out (it's finally cooled down here but was too rainy the past few days!) but i'm going to have try this look out!

fingers crossed that they're comfortable!!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Speaking of MO, trunk show this Friday!!!



I am SO there! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Hey girlfriend.. thanks for the sweetness...
> I am such a loser with a capital "L"
> I promised myself no more shoes, no more jackets or bags until i decide which ones to keep or sell... So im thinking accessories don't count  a black CDC with palladium HW!!! hope its worth all the anxiety im undergoing now as im going to try and get to the package first before DH gets to it!!!



OMG!!! So worth breaking the ban for! I have a black leather CDC with GHW on my wishlist! They're hard to find in Canada right now though, the waitlists are so long! Congrats on yours, what an incredibly special piece!


----------



## am2022

Jelly dear pls listen .. those waitlists are so long, my kids will be in college by the time they call you.....I had different times have the SA just allow me to put it on my wrist although it belongs to someone else...  online is the way to go !!! I have given up with stores!!! Canada online store just opened... you be ready to pounce on them as they disappear in like 2-3 minutes tops as resellers are selling them for $ 500 more.. crazy world we live in!!



jellybebe said:


> OMG!!! So worth breaking the ban for! I have a black leather CDC with GHW on my wishlist! They're hard to find in Canada right now though, the waitlists are so long! Congrats on yours, what an incredibly special piece!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jelly dear pls listen .. those waitlists are so long, my kids will be in college by the time they call you.....I had different times have the SA just allow me to put it on my wrist although it belongs to someone else...  online is the way to go !!! I have given up with stores!!! Canada online store just opened... you be ready to pounce on them as they disappear in like 2-3 minutes tops as resellers are selling them for $ 500 more.. crazy world we live in!!



Canada has an online H store now? Uh oh, big trouble for my wallet! I may have to put the PS11 on the backburner for now!


----------



## jadecee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?


 
The berrys look great on you!


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> you are probably right!!!
> I do love / need leather gloves.. i have a bad case of Raynaud's and come winter time, my leather gloves are with me wherever i go!!!
> 
> I know its not isabel marant.. but here are my black long leather gloves!!! This pic is 2 years old though!



You look so classy! Love how you pair black with camel


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> Jelly.. go get them girl!!!
> I have been bad on my ban.. and can't really afford to be bad anymore!!!
> 
> Marant roger jacket!



One of my fav prints from 2011! I need this jacket


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> we are blue berry boot twins!
> love how you paired them with the skirt and tights...i have yet to break mine out (it's finally cooled down here but was too rainy the past few days!) but i'm going to have try this look out!
> 
> fingers crossed that they're comfortable!!



Ah congratulations on an amazing taste! To be honest I haven worn mine out either, they arrive yesterday and I just wanted to see if they worked with whatever was on me on the day. I'm going to give them a go today and update you of they are comfy out or no.


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> The berrys look great on you!



Thank you!


----------



## flower71

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



Sooo cute! Congrats and let us know how today goes.
AMA you've been bad ! Can't wait to see your CDC ...I am so happy that it just isn't my style..now I am eyeing a 2.55 Chanel bag! Does this ever end ?
I tried IM shoes and boots but the heels are so not for me. Such a relief!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Congrats, flower!!!! Did you get the regular size or larger size? The large Trio is my next bag purchase, hopefully sometime in 2013. Can't wait to see your photos!!
> !!


Oh KD, I just tried to download a pic from my iPhone to post on here but as u know I am a hopeless case (help needed June!). Anyway I got the regular size not do bulky for me. Enough for cc id papers phone etc to run around town . I tried the red ( coquelicot), so cute but as usual I went for the gold ole black. I will try to post my outfit again...


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> Oh KD, I just tried to download a pic from my iPhone to post on here but as u know I am a hopeless case (help needed June!). Anyway I got the regular size not do bulky for me. Enough for cc id papers phone etc to run around town . I tried the red ( coquelicot), so cute but as usual I went for the gold ole black. I will try to post my outfit again...



ooh...can't wait to see your trio in action, flower!  congrats!
i was checking them out at bergdorf's yesterday!  almost walked away with a black one too but the SA mentioned they should be getting in some fall colors shortly so waiting it out just in case there's a lovely deep red or blue!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ah congratulations on an amazing taste! To be honest I haven worn mine out either, they arrive yesterday and I just wanted to see if they worked with whatever was on me on the day. I'm going to give them a go today and update you of they are comfy out or no.



looking forward to the review!  i've actually had mine for a couple of weeks now...like half of my closet, things tend to sit and simmer for a while until i'm brave enough to take them out! 
hope you give them a thumbs up on comfort!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!

Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.

Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that.... 
I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem. 
I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.

Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???

Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## juneping

from: Le blog de Betty

this is another version. not thin heel, not cone heel....has anyone seen this version? how many versions out there??


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Oh KD, I just tried to download a pic from my iPhone to post on here but as u know I am a hopeless case (help needed June!). Anyway I got the regular size not do bulky for me. Enough for cc id papers phone etc to run around town . I tried the red ( coquelicot), so cute but as usual I went for the gold ole black. I will try to post my outfit again...



You just can't go wrong with black! 



nycbagfiend said:


> ooh...can't wait to see your trio in action, flower!  congrats!
> i was checking them out at bergdorf's yesterday!  almost walked away with a black one too but the SA mentioned they should be getting in some fall colors shortly so waiting it out just in case there's a lovely deep red or blue!



Good call! What is about the Trio that just *works* for IM lovers??


----------



## KristyDarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!
> 
> Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
> 2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.
> 
> Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
> As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
> I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that....
> I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem.
> I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.
> 
> Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
> i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???
> 
> Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



WHAT?!?!?  That's awful!! Every once in awhile something slips by quality control and someone gets a dud....I'm hoping this is an isolated case and not a problem across the board. But I feel that the retailer should at least try to help in some way...granted they are not the manufacturer, but still, this is a pricey item and if they are a luxury retailer worth their salt, they should at least do something to show good customer service! Can they at least pay for the repair??

That said, they do look AMAZING on you.  Great outfit and I love your Celine!


----------



## angelastoel

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!
> 
> Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
> 2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.
> 
> Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
> As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
> I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that....
> I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem.
> I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.
> 
> Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
> i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???
> 
> Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



That is crazy!

But I love love love the shoes and your entire look (and do I spot my favorite bag??? a mini C*****?


----------



## KristyDarling

For anyone interested, MyTheresa is now doing pre-shopping for the Memphis boot. It's 690 Euro.  I've decided to save my pennies and pass on these right now. I'm just too curious about the hidden wedge studded cowboy boot from next season!


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?  That's awful!! Every once in awhile something slips by quality control and someone gets a dud....I'm hoping this is an isolated case and not a problem across the board. But I feel that the retailer should at least try to help in some way...granted they are not the manufacturer, but still, this is a pricey item and if they are a luxury retailer worth their salt, they should at least do something to show good customer service! Can they at least pay for the repair??
> 
> That said, they do look AMAZING on you.  Great outfit and I love your Celine!



Thank you kristy darling!!! I sort of understand matches as its not their fault nevertheless feeling that I've been cheated on somewhat. Now on the way to repair shop lets see what the say.... 

Yeah I truly hope when the blacksons arrive it will be a different story...


----------



## so_sofya1985

angelastoel said:
			
		

> That is crazy!
> 
> But I love love love the shoes and your entire look (and do I spot my favorite bag??? a mini C*****?



Thank you Angela. It's an xl phantom!


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> For anyone interested, MyTheresa is now doing pre-shopping for the Memphis boot. It's 690 Euro.  I've decided to save my pennies and pass on these right now. I'm just too curious about the hidden wedge studded cowboy boot from next season!



Despite the fiasco with berry ill be along your side queuing for those boots


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?  That's awful!! Every once in awhile something slips by quality control and someone gets a dud....I'm hoping this is an isolated case and not a problem across the board. But I feel that the retailer should at least try to help in some way...granted they are not the manufacturer, but still, this is a pricey item and if they are a luxury retailer worth their salt, they should at least do something to show good customer service! Can they at least pay for the repair??
> 
> That said, they do look AMAZING on you.  Great outfit and I love your Celine!



So I fixed the soles and it looks So much more durable I might do it to all IMs heels. After all, English weather doesn't allow flimsy soles at any time it can rain! And for now... I'm gonna put them back on n go jump in the water haha


----------



## am2022

so sorry to hear that...
but hopefully after the repair it will withstand bad weather.. make sure to waterproof them as well.. i agree with london weather.. very much like where i live as well...
love the whole ensemble... and again, that phantom is on my list... when my ban is lifted... i still have a brand new black croc stamp phantom that i need to decide on if im keeping  


so_sofya1985 said:


> Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!
> 
> Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
> 2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.
> 
> Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
> As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
> I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that....
> I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem.
> I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.
> 
> Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
> i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???
> 
> Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> so sorry to hear that...
> but hopefully after the repair it will withstand bad weather.. make sure to waterproof them as well.. i agree with london weather.. very much like where i live as well...
> love the whole ensemble... and again, that phantom is on my list... when my ban is lifted... i still have a brand new black croc stamp phantom that i need to decide on if im keeping



Aaaaaa u r one of those with impulse purchases? Buy and not wear? I'm too similar to you. A year ago I took everything I don't wear and spent two months selling it on eBay. It resulted in a jypsiere and Constance élan babies that I wear very often and a very clean walk in wardrobe room! I say go for it and buy something u really want. As if you hesitate and wait a year or so people tastes and trends might change and you will get much less than what you would have gotten now.


----------



## raradarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeeeee!!! FedEx came early! My blue black berrys have arrived! Thank you for letting me show off  I just put them on with whatever I was wearing before.... I think it even works with this kind of skirt... What do you ladies think?



Love them!



deango said:


> Emmanuelle Alt
> View attachment 1906347



Uh Oh!!



juneping said:


> sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/197612_10151106662347842_1475823910_n.jpg
> from: Le blog de Betty
> 
> this is another version. not thin heel, not cone heel....has anyone seen this version? how many versions out there??



What colour are these?? I think they might be the cone heel but the picture was taken on a weird angle?



KristyDarling said:


> For anyone interested, MyTheresa is now doing pre-shopping for the Memphis boot. It's 690 Euro.  I've decided to save my pennies and pass on these right now. I'm just too curious about the hidden wedge studded cowboy boot from next season!



Hi Kristy!

Do you have the link? I didn't get that email. )


----------



## nycbagfiend

first off, they look fantastic on you...w/those wine color-ed skinnys...very hot!

second, whattttt?!?!?!
i can not believe the heel came apart so easily!!  that makes me angry--indeed for the price we pay, the shoes should hold up a heckuva lot better.  i would definitely contact customer service from where you purchased them--they should send you a replacement pair or at the very least (As i think kristy mentioned?) reimburse you for the repair cost.

admittedly (even tho' i give into them all the time!) i do think IM shoes are a bit shoddy made for the price.  my dickers and dixies wore down very quickly..granted, i pound the pavement of NYC hard and fast, but still--my first pair of dickers wore down in about 3 months.  now i make sure to put protective/rubber soles on the shoes...doesn't entirely prevent but slows down the process.
regardless, one single wearing should not result in a torn sole!!  definitely put in a call!

good luck and let us know if they can help you out.  at least you know once they are fixed and protected, they'll be comfy on your next stroll!!





so_sofya1985 said:


> Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!
> 
> Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
> 2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.
> 
> Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
> As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
> I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that....
> I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem.
> I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.
> 
> Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
> i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???
> 
> Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> looking forward to the review!  i've actually had mine for a couple of weeks now...like half of my closet, things tend to sit and simmer for a while until i'm brave enough to take them out!
> hope you give them a thumbs up on comfort!



I'm same as you I walk a lot and dot give any mercy to my shoe but on the first walk? Excuse me but no pair of shoes does that. Well I managed to find an amazing guy who fixed them, put a protective sole on it and I am back in them. I do have to say that after one day of wearing them they look as if I have worn them for a month..... Hmmmmmm


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> What colour are these?? I think they might be the cone heel but the picture was taken on a weird angle?



those are the gray color...pretty amazing.
i think u r right..those are cone heeled....it took me a long time to figure that out.


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> I'm same as you I walk a lot and dot give any mercy to my shoe but on the first walk? Excuse me but no pair of shoes does that. Well I managed to find an amazing guy who fixed them, put a protective sole on it and I am back in them. I do have to say that after one day of wearing them they look as if I have worn them for a month..... Hmmmmmm



how did your cobbler fix the soles? don't you have to wait for the soles to dry up first??


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> how did your cobbler fix the soles? don't you have to wait for the soles to dry up first??



He said wait for an hour and I could wear it again. The cobbler was very good. For some reason tpf app for iPhone isn't working ill have to upload the pic later. It's really good I reckon.


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> He said wait for an hour and I could wear it again. The cobbler was very good. For some reason tpf app for iPhone isn't working ill have to upload the pic later. It's really good I reckon.



i am sure he did a good job...i was just curious about the process...in case i need the same service.
so what color of the blackson did you get? don't you think they're too similar to the berry??


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> i am sure he did a good job...i was just curious about the process...in case i need the same service.
> so what color of the blackson did you get? don't you think they're too similar to the berry??



I got them black and red. You are right they are similar indeed. But I'm one of those people when I love something I get all colours and wear until I cannot see them anymore. The berries are blue and black so they are more settle. Re: cobbler I'm thinking to take all my other IMs to him. He said the sole is very thin and not made for severe rain... Apparently it was severe today! In anyway, my mum always puts protection on her shoes and boots before even wearing them for the first time, she says it prolongs their life by a lot. Maybe she's right???


----------



## so_sofya1985

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sooo cute! Congrats and let us know how today goes.
> AMA you've been bad ! Can't wait to see your CDC ...I am so happy that it just isn't my style..now I am eyeing a 2.55 Chanel bag! Does this ever end ?
> I tried IM shoes and boots but the heels are so not for me. Such a relief!



Thank you flower!


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> from: Le blog de Betty
> 
> this is another version. not thin heel, not cone heel....has anyone seen this version? how many versions out there??



Did you find out what they were? Never seen them either!


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> I got them black and red. You are right they are similar indeed. But I'm one of those people when I love something I get all colours and wear until I cannot see them anymore. The berries are blue and black so they are more settle. Re: cobbler I'm thinking to take all my other IMs to him. He said the sole is very thin and not made for severe rain... Apparently it was severe today! In anyway, my mum always puts protection on her shoes and boots before even wearing them for the first time, she says it prolongs their life by a lot. Maybe she's right???





so_sofya1985 said:


> Did you find out what they were? Never seen them either!



these are the gray version which closer to the colorway we saw on the runway. i don't know where to get them...i've seen them but just can't remember where...

i always put rubber soles on most of my shoes...it just less slippery and feel a lot more sturdier. i never like my feet feel the bums on the pavements.


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> these are the gray version which closer to the colorway we saw on the runway. i don't know where to get them...i've seen them but just can't remember where...
> 
> i always put rubber soles on most of my shoes...it just less slippery and feel a lot more sturdier. i never like my feet feel the bums on the pavements.



Really? I thought they were marron colour. Yes I'll do the saw from now on. Good idea. Xxx


----------



## am2022

thanks so much stefeil!!! 



stefeilnately said:


> You look so classy! Love how you pair black with camel


----------



## am2022

hey dear flower... i know... i feel since we can't find the celine link necklace.. this will do right ??? 



flower71 said:


> Sooo cute! Congrats and let us know how today goes.
> AMA you've been bad ! Can't wait to see your CDC ...I am so happy that it just isn't my style..now I am eyeing a 2.55 Chanel bag! Does this ever end ?
> I tried IM shoes and boots but the heels are so not for me. Such a relief!


----------



## KristyDarling

raradarling said:


> Do you have the link? I didn't get that email. )



Hi, rara! Sorry I wasn't given a link, I was just contacted by their customer service rep who said they are now taking pre-shopping orders for the Memphis. Are you gonna go for it??


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> those are the gray color...pretty amazing.
> i think u r right..those are cone heeled....it took me a long time to figure that out.



That colour IS amazing! really wonderful. 



KristyDarling said:


> Hi, rara! Sorry I wasn't given a link, I was just contacted by their customer service rep who said they are now taking pre-shopping orders for the Memphis. Are you gonna go for it??



Thanks, Kristy! No - I am b-r-o-k-e! It's probably best I can't see them. I'm less tempted....but i DO love them. But I think I'd prefer Gray. I never did hear back from the NYC IM store...


----------



## jubtas92

Does anyone know where I can find the Hadley Jacket from spring 11 in a 0 or 1?




Or if anyone is willing to sell theirs pretty please?


----------



## so_sofya1985

For those who wondered how the berrys turned out to be after their resurrection.
By the way, usually my bf notices everything new. He saw the boots when I picked them up from the cobbler and said..... Nothing! Does that mean they look well worn after first day? Can't be.... Surely!!!????


----------



## Jayne1

^ She should manufacture her boots that way in the first place.  They look good!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so_sofya1985 said:


> For those who wondered how the berrys turned out to be after their resurrection.
> By the way, usually my bf notices everything new. He saw the boots when I picked them up from the cobbler and said..... Nothing! Does that mean they look well worn after first day? Can't be.... Surely!!!????



look good to me!  nice cobbling job!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> ^ She should manufacture her boots that way in the first place.  They look good!



I totally agree! Instead I paid extra 20 quid!!!! Not being cheap here but if I change them on all IMs it will be at least 200 quid ill have to pay and then it becomes a lot!!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

quick outfit of the day...
zoe anorak, zara jeans, dicker boots

the zoe is a fun piece--it reminds me of a chic-er version of the l.l. bean anorak i used to wear non-stop the rainy year spent abroad in london during my undergrad uni days!


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> quick outfit of the day...
> zoe anorak, zara jeans, dicker boots
> 
> the zoe is a fun piece--it reminds me of a chic-er version of the l.l. bean anorak i used to wear non-stop the rainy year spent abroad in london during my undergrad uni days!



What a cool jacket! I straight away saw it working here in London! I love the communist combo of blue and red on it reminds me of my childhood haha! Oh and I also am impartial to leopard accessories!!!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...
> zoe anorak, zara jeans, dicker boots
> 
> the zoe is a fun piece--it reminds me of a chic-er version of the l.l. bean anorak i used to wear non-stop the rainy year spent abroad in london during my undergrad uni days!


super cute fall look!!


----------



## mercer

so_sofya1985 said:


> For those who wondered how the berrys turned out to be after their resurrection.
> By the way, usually my bf notices everything new. He saw the boots when I picked them up from the cobbler and said..... Nothing! Does that mean they look well worn after first day? Can't be.... Surely!!!????



glad you were able to get them fixed!  I have such a hard time sending things to the cobbler, I want to wear them so badly I get so impatient!!!  The boots are lovely and I'm so glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

mercer said:
			
		

> glad you were able to get them fixed!  I have such a hard time sending things to the cobbler, I want to wear them so badly I get so impatient!!!  The boots are lovely and I'm so glad you are enjoying them.



Thank you! Well, if you, like me, live in a country where it rains constantly, then you better do it. If luckily you live in a nice and warm place, I would skip it. The soles will be enough


----------



## mercer

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! Well, if you, like me, live in a country where it rains constantly, then you better do it. If luckily you live in a nice and warm place, I would skip it. The soles will be enough



I live in a cold and snowy climate, so I have to get my shoes/boots reinforced.  But I usually wear them a few times (because I can't wait!) before sending them in.


----------



## so_sofya1985

mercer said:
			
		

> I live in a cold and snowy climate, so I have to get my shoes/boots reinforced.  But I usually wear them a few times (because I can't wait!) before sending them in.



Haha don't we all do that


----------



## stefeilnately

so_sofya1985 said:


> For those who wondered how the berrys turned out to be after their resurrection.
> By the way, usually my bf notices everything new. He saw the boots when I picked them up from the cobbler and said..... Nothing! Does that mean they look well worn after first day? Can't be.... Surely!!!????



Or maybe the boots are so seamless with your wardrobe that he does not notice!


----------



## so_sofya1985

stefeilnately said:
			
		

> Or maybe the boots are so seamless with your wardrobe that he does not notice!



Haha, maybe


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Well, ladies! After wearing the new berrys for a full 6 hours i have good and bad news!
> 
> Pros: 1. Stunning, stunning and once more stunning - i got compliments straight away!
> 2. for 6 hours of running in them pretty much non stop i'd say they are quite comfy and the heel feels very stable.
> 
> Cons: Well, there's only one and i mean - a MAJOR ONE!:storm:
> As you can imagine, London weather is quite unpredictable, it start raining today - not pouring rain but a good rainy day it really was....well....the soles of berrys have literally come out...the place where they are glued to the pointy toe is looking pretty much as an open dog mouth.... (sorry for comparison that's the first thing i thought when i saw it.)...i mean, what sort of shoes do that after 6 hours of walking in them, getting a little wet - on the first day???
> I have over 10 pairs of IMs booties and shoes and have never seen that....
> I have spoken with the retailer, clearly it's not their problem.
> I'll have to go and fix them and most likely will have to put new sole protection on top of them.
> 
> Just very very disappointing! I am still waiting for my blacksons to arrive, and i wonder if their quality just as bad.....
> i mean come on, for almost 700 quid, wouldn't YOU expect to see a little more durability???
> 
> Anyway, attaching the pics just before i stepped out this morning...[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



They are so HOT!!! Gorgeous on you! Sorry to hear that those babies fell apart but the cobbler did an amazing job! You're making it hard on my ban. not to mention that Celine bag! TDF! 



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...
> zoe anorak, zara jeans, dicker boots
> 
> the zoe is a fun piece--it reminds me of a chic-er version of the l.l. bean anorak i used to wear non-stop the rainy year spent abroad in london during my undergrad uni days!


Great casual outfit! You have the best taste!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> They are so HOT!!! Gorgeous on you! Sorry to hear that those babies fell apart but the cobbler did an amazing job! You're making it hard on my ban. not to mention that Celine bag! TDF!
> 
> Great casual outfit! You have the best taste!



Thank you! I'm happy I can keep on wearing them! What's that ban? You've been bad lately? Maybe I should go on it too haha


----------



## juneping

the trunk-show is up...no clothes just leather goods.
i was right, the sandals were 200 more than last s/s....


----------



## jellylicious

I'm looking at the clothes now. That long jacket is over $4k - good news it's not 8k.


----------



## KristyDarling

Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile. 

However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-marant/ss-2013/accessories-858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!



Oh my god! I love it! I'm waiting impatiently for the pics of it on you?


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!



I feel the same way!  The boots are kind of fun, but I'm going to need to see them in person before buying.  They could look like something my elderly aunt came up with  after a few too many glasses of wine and got her bedazzler out and attacked a pair of old boots from TJ Maxx.

  The clothing is pretty, but I'm not a genetically blessed 18 year old Estonian model with unlimited funds and endless legs.  I actually think some of those dresses would look great with skinnys.  But I'm not spending $900 on a shirt.

When, oh when will we see etoile?


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thank you! I'm happy I can keep on wearing them! What's that ban? You've been bad lately? Maybe I should go on it too haha


Just bad in general...haha..but clearly I can't hold out...i think i'm going to follow KristyDarling and get the Okura necklace.  Something small till i break my ban on the major stuff.



KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!


I'm thinking of the bronze instead of the silver...does it look cheaper? 

The Caleen is just ok-the studs looks cheap IMO. The sandals have big gaps around the models' ankles. I have thin ankles-so i am not feeling it. 

Did anyone else get a $100 GC from MO?


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Just bad in general...haha..but clearly I can't hold out...i think i'm going to follow KristyDarling and get the Okura necklace.  Something small till i break my ban on the major stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of the bronze instead of the silver...does it look cheaper?
> 
> The Caleen is just ok-the studs looks cheap IMO. The sandals have big gaps around the models' ankles. I have thin ankles-so i am not feeling it.
> 
> Did anyone else get a $100 GC from MO?



Until that new collection comes to the uk you girls will hopefully write all the reviews and guidance for me!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the trunk-show is up...no clothes just leather goods.
> i was right, the sandals were 200 more than last s/s....





jellylicious said:


> I'm looking at the clothes now. That long jacket is over $4k - good news it's not 8k.





KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!



kristy, congrats on the necklace!  great piece that will fit seamlessly in w/her previous collections!

strangely, i'm not tempted by anything!  i'm sure that will change when see things in person (and when etoile comes out) but for now, no 'must have'.  i do like the flattest version of the stud sandals but not loving the blue or white colors available.  a couple of the embellished blouses are pretty but not in major need at the moment.
hmm...with all the $ saved not pre-ordering, maybe this means i should start snatching up more of the F/W items i have my eye on!


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!



congrats!! its such a beautiful piece.

agreeing with all other...didn't get that butterflies when i saw the clothes...phew. feeling pretty good.  
does anyone know when the etoile is coming out?


----------



## Julide

I am in lovewith the Juliana jacket!!! I need it!!


----------



## KristyDarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh my god! I love it! I'm waiting impatiently for the pics of it on you?



Hi, *so_sofya*! I sure will, as soon as it arrives (between Jan and April 2013 - a loooong wait).



mercer said:


> I feel the same way!  The boots are kind of fun, but I'm going to need to see them in person before buying.  They could look like something my elderly aunt came up with  after a few too many glasses of wine and got her bedazzler out and attacked a pair of old boots from TJ Maxx.
> 
> The clothing is pretty, but I'm not a genetically blessed 18 year old Estonian model with unlimited funds and endless legs.  I actually think some of those dresses would look great with skinnys.  But I'm not spending $900 on a shirt.
> 
> When, oh when will we see etoile?



OMG, *mercer* so true! LOL @ bedazzler!  I do think Ms. Marant was smart to create her Etoile line, for us, the masses. 



jellylicious said:


> Just bad in general...haha..but clearly I can't hold out...i think i'm going to follow KristyDarling and get the Okura necklace.  Something small till i break my ban on the major stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of the bronze instead of the silver...does it look cheaper?
> 
> The Caleen is just ok-the studs looks cheap IMO. The sandals have big gaps around the models' ankles. I have thin ankles-so i am not feeling it.
> 
> Did anyone else get a $100 GC from MO?



Hi *Jelly*! Yes there was a $100 credit in my cart, a nice surprise!  As for the Okura, I had a hard time deciding between the bronze and the silver. I don't think the bronze looks cheap at all. It looks a bit exotic, whereas the silver has a slightly edgier feel. Can't go wrong with either! 



nycbagfiend said:


> kristy, congrats on the necklace!  great piece that will fit seamlessly in w/her previous collections!
> 
> strangely, i'm not tempted by anything!  i'm sure that will change when see things in person (and when etoile comes out) but for now, no 'must have'.  i do like the flattest version of the stud sandals but not loving the blue or white colors available.  a couple of the embellished blouses are pretty but not in major need at the moment.
> hmm...with all the $ saved not pre-ordering, maybe this means i should start snatching up more of the F/W items i have my eye on!



Thanks, *nycbagfiend*! And I agree! If you see more wearable pieces in F/W, well now you know where you should target your funds!  



juneping said:


> congrats!! its such a beautiful piece.
> 
> agreeing with all other...didn't get that butterflies when i saw the clothes...phew. feeling pretty good.
> does anyone know when the etoile is coming out?



Thanks *June*! I think the problem is that *everything* on the SS13 runway was a statement piece, which makes the $$$ hard to justify -- you can't exactly wear an extremely blingy and bejeweled pair of casual pants more than once in a great while since it's soooo memorable.  Very poor cost-per-wear!


----------



## dbaby

I'm debating the Napoli top or the Bertille skirt. I do have a $200 credit from them which makes it easier to justify as that's about 30% off..  Any enablers?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Julide said:
			
		

> I am in lovewith the Juliana jacket!!! I need it!!



Ahhhhhh well it's definitely worth the wait. I'm so jealous you girls get to see it so much faster than us mortals. But maybe it's better for my pennies in the pocket


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh well it's definitely worth the wait. I'm so jealous you girls get to see it so much faster than us mortals. But maybe it's better for my pennies in the pocket



Kristy darling sorry I was supposed to reply to uuuuu haha! U have any pics from new collection?


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!


I'm always looking for necklaces... I was considering this one.  How do you know what it _really_ looks like though?

Do you have any pictures that show it better than what is on the site?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> the trunk-show is up...no clothes just leather goods.
> i was right, the sandals were 200 more than last s/s....


She's becoming more of a shoe designer for her main line, rather than a clothing designer.

I wish I could pre-order Etoile!  I need something for spring and she hasn't even shown us what will be available.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Just bad in general...haha..but clearly I can't hold out...i think i'm going to follow KristyDarling and get the Okura necklace.  Something small till i break my ban on the major stuff.
> 
> 
> *I'm thinking of the bronze instead of the silver...does it look cheaper?
> *
> The Caleen is just ok-the studs looks cheap IMO. The sandals have big gaps around the models' ankles. I have thin ankles-so i am not feeling it.
> 
> Did anyone else get a $100 GC from MO?


I'm thinking the same thing, maybe the bronze -- but we can't see much of anything the way they show it.  I want to see it on a plain white tee shirt.

I wonder if I can remove the chocker part if I want to. Without ruining it.  I like the look of a longer neck on me, and cheap metal gives me a rash on my neck in warm weather.


----------



## am2022

We are not only raynauds sisters but lamy jacket sisters as well!
Love it on you!



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit of the day...
> zoe anorak, zara jeans, dicker boots
> 
> the zoe is a fun piece--it reminds me of a chic-er version of the l.l. bean anorak i used to wear non-stop the rainy year spent abroad in london during my undergrad uni days!


----------



## KristyDarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Kristy darling sorry I was supposed to reply to uuuuu haha! U have any pics from new collection?



Hi Sofya! You can check out spring 2013 here: http://www.style.com/fashionshows/review/S2013RTW-IMARANT



Jayne1 said:


> I'm always looking for necklaces... I was considering this one.  How do you know what it _really_ looks like though?
> 
> Do you have any pictures that show it better than what is on the site?



Nope, all I've seen is the Moda Operandi pics as well as the runway shots. Unfortunately it looks like Ms. Marant had all the runway models wear the necklace UNDER their clothes (sigh), so you can't really see the longest chain. According to MO the longest chain drop is 29", which makes it REALLY long. I'm a bit concerned about that since I'm only 5'2", but it's so gorgeous I ordered it anyway! 



Jayne1 said:


> I'm thinking the same thing, maybe the bronze -- but we can't see much of anything the way they show it.  I want to see it on a plain white tee shirt.
> 
> I wonder if I can remove the chocker part if I want to. Without ruining it.  I like the look of a longer neck on me, and cheap metal gives me a rash on my neck in warm weather.



Hmm, if you're not loving the choker part, I'd probably pass on this one, since it's hard to know how easily it'd be to remove it. To me, the choker part *makes* this necklace! JMHO.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Thanks Kristy, well.... I have to say I'm not a fan of the new collection sorry ladies. Reminds me too much of cavalli two three years ago. I always loved her shoes but I will have to buy clothes elsewhere... I appreciate the clothes looking chic on other girls but this kind of stills will make me look square.... Uhmmm


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Nope, all I've seen is the Moda Operandi pics as well as the runway shots. Unfortunately it looks like Ms. Marant had all the *runway models wear the necklace UNDER their clothes (sigh)*, so you can't really see the longest chain. According to MO the *longest chain drop is 29", which makes it REALLY long. *I'm a bit concerned about that since I'm only 5'2", but it's so gorgeous I ordered it anyway!


A 29" drop goes to _under_ the crotch level for me. That's like mid-hip.  I'm over 5'6". Hmmmmm...

Where in the world was that longest chain under the clothes on the models?  It should be bunched up somewhere.


----------



## Jayne1

I meant to post a picture -- weird that it's under the clothes.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I meant to post a picture -- weird that it's under the clothes.



The necklace is very nice!!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Hmm, if you're not loving the choker part, I'd probably pass on this one, since it's hard to know how easily it'd be to remove it. To me, the choker part *makes* this necklace! JMHO.


I won't rush to remove the chocker part... but I'm not worried about taking it off if I want to.

I did a zoom on MO and it's attached by a basic jump ring.  I have lots of IM necklaces and they are all held together by basic bead and jewellery making jump rings, usually split rings, not even soldered. 

The thing that concerns me is the drop that measures 29"... still debating...


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> I meant to post a picture -- weird that it's under the clothes.


It's styled that way...I do like it. 

Wonder if there is any way to shorten the length of longest part...I'm also debating if it's too long on me.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> It's styled that way...I do like it.
> 
> Wonder if there is any way to shorten the length of longest part...I'm also debating if it's too long on me.


you can sure to loop the longest one so it'll look like you have 4 necklaces stacking against each other.
i want it too but worried about sweat and metal don't mix well. the dannijo collar gave me rash...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> you can sure to loop the longest one so it'll look like you have 4 necklaces stacking against each other.
> *i want it too but worried about sweat and metal don't mix well. *the dannijo collar gave me rash...


I'm the exact same way about those rashes.  It's much worse in the heat and humidly when I get a bit sweaty.  I can wear cheap metal for a short time in cooler weather.

There is not one thing I like, so I want to get something... or should I be patent and get more Etoile?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I'm the exact same way about those rashes.  It's much worse in the heat and humidly when I get a bit sweaty.  I can wear cheap metal for a short time in cooler weather.
> 
> There is not one thing I like, so I want to get something... or should I be patent and get more Etoile?



the necklace is so chic tho...
i don't know...this season the etoile was so gorgeous. so i think it's wise to save up for the etoile. there are so many etoile i love this season. i got the flint dress and the firenze shirt..i want the ivo pants too...i am hopeless...


----------



## ilsecita

Ahhh boo I had already used my MO credit for MSMG and Phillip Lim lol. The necklace is so pretty but at 5'1" it will be way too long on me. I almost pulled the trigger on the Caleen boots but I need to see them IRL as they might look cheap like some of you mentioned. 

I kinda love the red Elvis belt tho...hmmm

Other than that I didn't feel tempted by anything


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I won't rush to remove the chocker part... but I'm not worried about taking it off if I want to.
> 
> I did a zoom on MO and it's attached by a basic jump ring.  I have lots of IM necklaces and they are all held together by basic bead and jewellery making jump rings, usually split rings, not even soldered.
> 
> The thing that concerns me is the drop that measures 29"... still debating...





jellylicious said:


> It's styled that way...I do like it.
> 
> Wonder if there is any way to shorten the length of longest part...I'm also debating if it's too long on me.



*I'll probably have to double the longest chain. Hopefully it looks OK!
*



juneping said:


> you can sure to loop the longest one so it'll look like you have 4 necklaces stacking against each other.
> i want it too but worried about sweat and metal don't mix well. the dannijo collar gave me rash...



*Great minds!* 



Jayne1 said:


> I'm the exact same way about those rashes.  It's much worse in the heat and humidly when I get a bit sweaty.  I can wear cheap metal for a short time in cooler weather.
> 
> There is not one thing I like, so I want to get something... or should I be patent and get more Etoile?



*Wait for Etoile!  I bought the necklace because I'm crazy about it and will deal with the length issues one way or another. But nothing else about the main line speaks to me either.  I have high hopes for Etoile!*


----------



## imlvholic

Love these Elvis low heeled sandals, but not the $$$$. Oh well...


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> congrats!! its such a beautiful piece.
> 
> agreeing with all other...didn't get that butterflies when i saw the clothes...phew. feeling pretty good.
> does anyone know when the etoile is coming out?



Etoile will be in stores from nov 15th.


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> Etoile will be in stores from nov 15th.



wow...thanks!! the timing is pretty good...


----------



## am2022

I know!!! 

[/B]





Julide said:


> I am in lovewith the Juliana jacket!!! I need it!!


----------



## Jayne1

lala1 said:


> Etoile will be in stores from nov 15th.


Etoile in the stores?? Really?


----------



## am2022

Lovely necklace kristy!!!



KristyDarling said:


> Was on ModaOperandi and I thought about getting the Caleen boots (hidden wedge cowboy boot) but ultimately decided not to. I like them but don't LOVE them based on the photos....I think I'd have to try them on. I checked out the clothes and it was easy to "walk away" because there weren't any must-have's for me. I'm holding out for Etoile.
> 
> However, I DID get the gorgeous Okura necklace that was on all the SS13 runway models! (http://modaoperandi.com/isabel-mara...858/items/silver-okura-street-necklace-122579)  So excited!


----------



## juneping

pretty amazing pairing...gorgeous...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> static.feber.se/article_images/25/87/28/258728_980.jpg
> 
> pretty amazing pairing...gorgeous...



That's BANANAS!!!! I die for those Lazios too!


----------



## Jayne1

I ordered the bronze necklace.  I had a $100 code, so the necklace was a nice price.  Although I had to pay $12.25 in duties and the additional shipping costs.

I think the sizing may be wrong on the MO site because it reads:  _Drop drop measures 29 in._ but I don't think the drop is that long.

We can zoom on the site, but I couldn't save it, so I had to do a screen shot and really enlarge the picture.  Since all the models are wearing busy prints, it's hard to see, so I penciled over it in black to show you that it doesn't look like a 29" drop.  (Unless this model is 6' 1" which could be possible. )

What do you think?


----------



## juneping

^^congrats!! i thought there's a black version somewhere outside of MO...hahaha...i am tempted as well...


----------



## gymangel812

of course the one thing i wanted to know the price of isn't on MO  liking the alicia top, bretelle skirt, peneloppe top (too expensive for me though), and the capu belt. the caleen boots are nice but not worth 900$ imo.


----------



## dbaby

Blacksons worn with Chanel boy, Piamita top and old cutoffs


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Blacksons worn with Chanel boy, Piamita top and old cutoffs



the chanel boy is so cool pairing with the blackson...


----------



## fairygirl

Good morning girls, I need your help. I am having a problem with an ebay seller regarding a momo jacket I bought from her. 
Can you please have a look at this picture of the jacket and tell me if you think this one is the momo jacket in burgundy or the grey one pretty please? I am pretty sure it's the momo jacket in burgundy but the seller says the momo jacket in this photo it's not. Is she blind? because she says I am.


----------



## jellybebe

fairygirl said:


> Good morning girls, I need your help. I am having a problem with an ebay seller regarding a momo jacket I bought from her.
> Can you please have a look at this picture of the jacket and tell me if you think this one is the momo jacket in burgundy or the grey one pretty please? I am pretty sure it's the momo jacket in burgundy but the seller says the momo jacket in this photo it's not. Is she blind? because she says I am.



It's definitely burgundy. Hope it works out with the seller!


----------



## nycbagfiend

fairygirl said:


> Good morning girls, I need your help. I am having a problem with an ebay seller regarding a momo jacket I bought from her.
> Can you please have a look at this picture of the jacket and tell me if you think this one is the momo jacket in burgundy or the grey one pretty please? I am pretty sure it's the momo jacket in burgundy but the seller says the momo jacket in this photo it's not. Is she blind? because she says I am.



i don't own the momo but i've seen both colors in the shops and i'd say this photo looks like the burgundy one to me....
hope it all works out for you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so_sofya1985 said:


> What a cool jacket! I straight away saw it working here in London! I love the communist combo of blue and red on it reminds me of my childhood haha! Oh and I also am impartial to leopard accessories!!!





mercer said:


> super cute fall look!!





jellylicious said:


> They are so HOT!!! Gorgeous on you! Sorry to hear that those babies fell apart but the cobbler did an amazing job! You're making it hard on my ban. not to mention that Celine bag! TDF!
> 
> 
> Great casual outfit! You have the best taste!



thanks ladies!
jelly, you made me blush!   all my inspiration comes from you guys!!


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> the chanel boy is so cool pairing with the blackson...



Thanks June! I'm still debating to order the SS13 items? Anyone order the clothes?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I ordered the bronze necklace.  I had a $100 code, so the necklace was a nice price.  Although I had to pay $12.25 in duties and the additional shipping costs.
> 
> I think the sizing may be wrong on the MO site because it reads:  _Drop drop measures 29 in._ but I don't think the drop is that long.
> 
> We can zoom on the site, but I couldn't save it, so I had to do a screen shot and really enlarge the picture.  Since all the models are wearing busy prints, it's hard to see, so I penciled over it in black to show you that it doesn't look like a 29" drop.  (Unless this model is 6' 1" which could be possible. )
> 
> What do you think?



What a fun necklace!  I can't wait to see everyone model theirs!


----------



## mercer

lala1 said:


> Etoile will be in stores from nov 15th.



Such nice news!  But when do we get to see pictures?  This is driving me crazy!


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Blacksons worn with Chanel boy, Piamita top and old cutoffs



Nice!  you look great and I love the way you mixed everything up!  High/Low dressing is the best!!


----------



## mercer

fairygirl said:


> Good morning girls, I need your help. I am having a problem with an ebay seller regarding a momo jacket I bought from her.
> Can you please have a look at this picture of the jacket and tell me if you think this one is the momo jacket in burgundy or the grey one pretty please? I am pretty sure it's the momo jacket in burgundy but the seller says the momo jacket in this photo it's not. Is she blind? because she says I am.



It looks like the burgundy to me!  Here's an old picture I snapped of the two colors together


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Lovely necklace kristy!!!



Thanks, dear Amacasa! It's totally my style and I can't wait to wear it! 



Jayne1 said:


> I ordered the bronze necklace.  I had a $100 code, so the necklace was a nice price.  Although I had to pay $12.25 in duties and the additional shipping costs.
> 
> I think the sizing may be wrong on the MO site because it reads:  _Drop drop measures 29 in._ but I don't think the drop is that long.
> 
> We can zoom on the site, but I couldn't save it, so I had to do a screen shot and really enlarge the picture.  Since all the models are wearing busy prints, it's hard to see, so I penciled over it in black to show you that it doesn't look like a 29" drop.  (Unless this model is 6' 1" which could be possible. )
> 
> What do you think?



Wow, thanks for doing that, Jayne! Awesome that you actually found a shot with the necklace *over* the clothes! If that is the true drop and assuming she isn't a total giant, there's a chance that longest chain is manageable as is. Here's to hoping!!!



dbaby said:


> Blacksons worn with Chanel boy, Piamita top and old cutoffs



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## juneping

http://minusey.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1339947407

found this site from blondesalad....
what do you think? i felt IM is being ripped off....


----------



## fairygirl

mercer said:


> Such nice news!  But when do we get to see pictures?  This is driving me crazy!


yeah reayy good news! Thank you!


----------



## fairygirl

jellybebe said:


> It's definitely burgundy. Hope it works out with the seller!


Thank you jellybebe, I know it's burgundy, but the seller keeps telling me the jacket in the photo is the same I got. O.O I am attaching a photo of the jacket I received so you can see that the one I got is not the one in the photo. She told me she had another one in other size in burgundy and she sent me horrible pics taken with an iphone where you cannot see the colour very well. She also told me both jackets are easily confused because they are really similar in real person!!!! What is she thinking?



nycbagfiend said:


> i don't own the momo but i've seen both  colors in the shops and i'd say this photo looks like the burgundy one  to me....
> hope it all works out for you!


I think so too, but this seller keeps telling me the description is accurate, the jacket in the photo is the same I got!!! Now she is willing to do a refund, but I am wondering if I should open a case at the resolution center just to be sure I will get my money back. She wants me to pay for the shipping to return the jacket and she insists she is very reasonable because she is a very good seller with other 3 accounts on ebay... and blah blah....



mercer said:


> It looks like the burgundy to me!  Here's an old picture I snapped of the two colors together


Thank you very much for the photo. The difference between both jackets can be seen clearly in the photos. She keeps telling me I am wrong and the jacket in the photo is the same one I received. And she says her description is accurate, the colour description was multicolor + black only!!! And the photo posted was the one I uploaded before. 
See the jacket I received, it's not the same one. I am not blind. And I am getting angry. I am a really a very rasonable person and a very cheerful person, it's hard to see me angry but this situation is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> http://minusey.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1339947407
> 
> found this site from blondesalad....
> what do you think? i felt IM is being ripped off....


Looks like it!


----------



## fairygirl

Jayne1 said:


> Looks like it!


I agree


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> I ordered the bronze necklace.  I had a $100 code, so the necklace was a nice price.  Although I had to pay $12.25 in duties and the additional shipping costs.
> 
> I think the sizing may be wrong on the MO site because it reads:  _Drop drop measures 29 in._ but I don't think the drop is that long.
> 
> We can zoom on the site, but I couldn't save it, so I had to do a screen shot and really enlarge the picture.  Since all the models are wearing busy prints, it's hard to see, so I penciled over it in black to show you that it doesn't look like a 29" drop.  (Unless this model is 6' 1" which could be possible. )
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks for doing this bit of work. It's not that long and looks like you could loop it once more around if it gets bothersome. I am still deciding on which color. 



dbaby said:


> Blacksons worn with Chanel boy, Piamita top and old cutoffs


Lovely dbaby!!!



juneping said:


> http://minusey.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1339947407
> 
> found this site from blondesalad....
> what do you think? i felt IM is being ripped off....


Looks cheap!


----------



## jellylicious

fairygirl said:


> Thank you jellybebe, I know it's burgundy, but the seller keeps telling me the jacket in the photo is the same I got. O.O I am attaching a photo of the jacket I received so you can see that the one I got is not the one in the photo. She told me she had another one in other size in burgundy and she sent me horrible pics taken with an iphone where you cannot see the colour very well. She also told me both jackets are easily confused because they are really similar in real person!!!! What is she thinking?
> 
> 
> I think so too, but this seller keeps telling me the description is accurate, the jacket in the photo is the same I got!!! Now she is willing to do a refund, but I am wondering if I should open a case at the resolution center just to be sure I will get my money back. She wants me to pay for the shipping to return the jacket and she insists she is very reasonable because she is a very good seller with other 3 accounts on ebay... and blah blah....
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the photo. The difference between both jackets can be seen clearly in the photos. She keeps telling me I am wrong and the jacket in the photo is the same one I received. And she says her description is accurate, the colour description was multicolor + black only!!! And the photo posted was the one I uploaded before.
> See the jacket I received, it's not the same one. I am not blind. And I am getting angry. I am a really a very rasonable person and a very cheerful person, it's hard to see me angry but this situation is getting on my nerves.


In this photo, the jacket is the grey combo. Hope you get this resolve soon! Nothing more aggravating than ebay-sometimes it's not worth the frustrations!


----------



## eifitcon

juneping said:


> http://minusey.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1339947407
> 
> found this site from blondesalad....
> what do you think? i felt IM is being ripped off....



If you have a look at some of their other items you can see it's not just her, but some other designers too


----------



## juneping

fairygirl said:


> Good morning girls, I need your help. I am having a problem with an ebay seller regarding a momo jacket I bought from her.
> Can you please have a look at this picture of the jacket and tell me if you think this one is the momo jacket in burgundy or the grey one pretty please? I am pretty sure it's the momo jacket in burgundy but the seller says the momo jacket in this photo it's not. Is she blind? because she says I am.



depends how much energy you have to drag this out. just pay the shipping and get your refund. and leave a negative feedback.
you can tell her she's colorblind and whatever you had in mind after you get your money back. that's what i'd do. i don't recommend doing so as revenge but as warning for future ebay buyers. 
i can totally understand this is such a aggravating situation for you.


----------



## juneping

eifitcon said:


> If you have a look at some of their other items you can see it's not just her, but some other designers too



i don't understand why the website is not being shut down....


----------



## Jayne1

Are you saying she advertised this:







But sold you this?






I remember posters not being able to decide which colour to get because both were so special. Is it possible to fall in love with the grey?


----------



## fairygirl

Jayne1 said:


> Are you saying she advertised this:
> 
> But sold you this?
> 
> I remember posters not being able to decide which colour to get because both were so special. Is it possible to fall in love with the grey?


Yes, that's it. It's so frustrating .
I like the grey one but I love the burgundy one. They are both very special but I didn't fell in love with the grey one when I first saw it like I fell in love with the lexy jackets last year.


----------



## Jayne1

fairygirl said:


> Yes, that's it. It's so frustrating .
> I like the grey one but I love the burgundy one. They are both very special but I didn't fell in love with the grey one when I first saw it like I fell in love with the lexy jackets last year.


Take another couple of picutres of the grey, for your own files and reference.

Also, send her this picture when you send the jacket back.


----------



## fairygirl

jellylicious said:


> In this photo, the jacket is the grey combo. Hope you get this resolve soon! Nothing more aggravating than ebay-sometimes it's not worth the frustrations!


yeah, that's the jacket she sent me . I really hope it can be solved soon too. I will you all updated. 



juneping said:


> depends how much energy you have to drag this  out. just pay the shipping and get your refund. and leave a negative  feedback.
> you can tell her she's colorblind and whatever you had in mind after you  get your money back. that's what i'd do. i don't recommend doing so as  revenge but as warning for future ebay buyers.
> i can totally understand this is such a aggravating situation for you.


Thank you very much for your advice junepig. She wants me to send the jacket and after checking the jacket is ok she would send the refund, but I don't know why but I am not really sure this will be so easy, I have a bad feeling about it. Would you think it would be better going through the resolution center?


----------



## juneping

fairygirl said:


> yeah, that's the jacket she sent me . I really hope it can be solved soon too. I will you all updated.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice junepig. She wants me to send the jacket and after checking the jacket is ok she would send the refund, but I don't know why but I am not really sure this will be so easy, I have a bad feeling about it. Would you think it would be better going through the resolution center?



mn...may be start a thread in the ebay forum to ask their opinion. follow the protocol is not a bad idea. just make sure cover yourself every step you take.


----------



## fairygirl

Jayne1 said:


> Take another couple of picutres of the grey, for your own files and reference.
> 
> Also, send her this picture when you send the jacket back.


I will take a few more pictures of the jacket with better lighting for my own reference. And thank you I will send this picture when I send the jacket back.


----------



## juneping

i also just bought the necklace... so happy with the promotion code...this must be the most reasonable priced runway piece in my life....


----------



## larastyle

fairygirl said:


> yeah, that's the jacket she sent me . I really hope it can be solved soon too. I will you all updated.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your advice junepig. She wants me to send the jacket and after checking the jacket is ok she would send the refund, but I don't know why but I am not really sure this will be so easy, I have a bad feeling about it. Would you think it would be better going through the resolution center?



I sell A LOT on ebay, if she is working with you then send it back, keep all your emails, the worst case scenario, you can dispute through paypal. OR, just emailed her and tell her that I am opening a case just because things get tracked better, nothing personal..., the seller has the option to accept to return ( which she has told you she will),  the case stays open until she gets the item, when she makes sure the item is ok( which will be in your case) she will return your money and she will get her ebay and paypal fees back. I recommend NOT leaving a negative feedback, maybe she honestly doesn't know the difference, then again, if she is working with you.  As a seller, sometimes is my fault and sometimes you just can not make a buyer happy.  msg me if you have any questions.  I hardly get a return but when I do, I work with my buyers.  I have only had one shady buyer, who I sold  a $500 jacket to and they opened a case and when I got the item back, it was a pair of $5 pants, all worn...but ebay/paypal took my side!


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> I sell A LOT on ebay, if she is working with you then send it back, keep all your emails, the worst case scenario, you can dispute through paypal. OR, just emailed her and tell her that I am opening a case just because things get tracked better, nothing personal..., the seller has the option to accept to return ( which she has told you she will),  the case stays open until she gets the item, when she makes sure the item is ok( which will be in your case) she will return your money and she will get her ebay and paypal fees back. I recommend NOT leaving a negative feedback, maybe she honestly doesn't know the difference, then again, if she is working with you.  As a seller, sometimes is my fault and sometimes you just can not make a buyer happy.  msg me if you have any questions.  I hardly get a return but when I do, I work with my buyers.  I have only had one shady buyer, who I sold  a $500 jacket to and they opened a case and when I got the item back, it was a pair of $5 pants, all worn...but ebay/paypal took my side!



the reason i mentioned the negative feedback was the seller would not admit it's the wrong colorway. if it's not the wrong colorway which means the buyer has buyer's remorse. i just found seller would not admit his/her wrong part was a big deal to me. i didn't mean to be a nasty buyer, but i don't agree with putting the fault on buyer kind of business mind set.
oh and i don't get why it's buyer's responsibility to pay for the shipping back to the seller, she made a mistake and buyer has to pay for that. it's not fair to the buyer. so i don't see the seller as someone that reasonable. just my opinion.


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> the reason i mentioned the negative feedback was the seller would not admit it's the wrong colorway. if it's not the wrong colorway which means the buyer has buyer's remorse. i just found seller would not admit his/her wrong part was a big deal to me. i didn't mean to be a nasty buyer, but i don't agree with putting the fault on buyer kind of business mind set.
> oh and i don't get why it's buyer's responsibility to pay for the shipping back to the seller, she made a mistake and buyer has to pay for that. it's not fair to the buyer. so i don't see the seller as someone that reasonable. just my opinion.



That is why I said if she is working with her.  if she is not, then it is a different story.
Sometimes it is an honest mistake, she probably really thinks is a gray colorway,whereas is not.  As for the shipping, I personally return the shipping cost both ways, if it is MY fault. All depends on the situation.  I have over 2000 feedbacks ( all positive), 5 stars, top rated, power seller so I really try to work with buyers and I know it would hurt my business, if I even get one negative..even if I tried everything and I returned all the money and the buyer still left a negative.  I don't know the details of the situation and I guess I am just trying to be devil's advocate and let her know how a seller might think!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i also just bought the necklace... so happy with the promotion code...this must be the most reasonable priced runway piece in my life....


That's why I bought it... i figured I may never get another chance to use that promo code before they disallow it. 

Don't you wish they sold Etoile as well?


----------



## Jayne1

fairygirl said:


> She wants me to pay for the shipping to return the jacket and *she insists she is very reasonable because she is a very good seller with other 3 accounts on ebay... and blah blah....*


I meant to ask -- who has 3 accounts on ebay?  Other than that shady Italian seller...

I can see having 1 to buy and 1 to sell, but why 3?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> That's why I bought it... i figured I may never get another chance to use that promo code before they disallow it.
> 
> Don't you wish they sold Etoile as well?



O Yeah...and that promo code has an expiration date i think....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i also just bought the necklace... so happy with the promotion code...this must be the most reasonable priced runway piece in my life....



Me too-just pulled the trigger on the bronze.  What color did you get? That promo code was burning a hole in my wallet


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Me too-just pulled the trigger on the bronze.  What color did you get? That promo code was burning a hole in my wallet



i got the silver.....can't wait...


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Me too-just pulled the trigger on the bronze.  What color did you get? That promo code was burning a hole in my wallet


Bronze here.  Promo code burning here...


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> Are you saying she advertised this:
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1909715d1350125272-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-momoauction.jpg
> 
> But sold you this?
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1910090d1350148491-isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-october10-039.jpg
> 
> I remember posters not being able to decide which colour to get because both were so special. Is it possible to fall in love with the grey?



So a quick question, does the jacket she sent you have a zipper or "hooks" for closure?


----------



## Jayne1

ilsecita said:


> So a quick question, does the jacket she sent you have a zipper or "hooks" for closure?


I forgot about that!!


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> I forgot about that!!



Haha I love that you know what I mean. So we can either prove that she sent the wrong one or have a case of fake very easily with that detail!


----------



## Jayne1

Here's the zipper on the auction photo.  Now we have to wait until *fairygirl * comes back and tells us how the jacket closes on jacket she received.


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> Here's the zipper on the auction photo.  Now we have to wait until *fairygirl * comes back and tells us how the jacket closes on jacket she received.


----------



## Jayne1

So she was selling the jacket with a zipper, as seen in the first picture. I added an on-line photo which is the 2nd picture.

There is a Monty in 2 different colours, both with 'hook and bar' closures shown in photos 3 and 4.

That's all I got...


----------



## Jayne1

Never mind, there is a Momo in Burgundy.

Back to the drawing board...


----------



## juneping

anyone got the ebay link?? i want to see the seller info...


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> So she was selling the jacket with a zipper, as seen in the first picture. I added an on-line photo which is the 2nd picture.
> 
> There is a Monty in 2 different colours, both with 'hook and bar' closures shown in photos 3 and 4.
> 
> That's all I got...



 I think the second picture of the momo is actually the the same one as the burgundy one but in different lighting (I have it and photographs very different depending on lighting). The one is she got is much lighter and more gray than both of those which would be the gray Monty :/ 

I so want to see the eBay info too!


----------



## Jayne1

I think there are 2... ?

So the Momo and Monty both have 2 colour-ways... ?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> anyone got the ebay link?? i want to see the seller info...



I _think_ it's this one, because it has the same photo she posted here.  But I could be wrong.

Here's the original jacket though:


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ETOILE-I...C_Outerwear&hash=item3f1d421b72#ht_548wt_1398


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> I think there are 2... ?
> 
> So the Momo and Monty both have 2 colour-ways... ?



Ahhh I wonder if different countries got different colors. I think the one she got seems to have a zipper too :/ do both momo colors also have the zipper pockets? I can't see if the one she received has them... I hope we can help her sort this out


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:


> I _think_ it's this one, because it has the same photo she posted here.  But I could be wrong.
> 
> Here's the original jacket though:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ETOILE-I...C_Outerwear&hash=item3f1d421b72#ht_548wt_1398



Ahhh she used all pics from stores! If she wants the burgundy she could claim item not as described and try to track it down?


----------



## Jayne1

ilsecita said:


> Ahhh I wonder if different countries got different colors. *I think the one she got seems to have a zipper too :/* do both momo colors also have the zipper pockets? I can't see if the one she received has them... I hope we can help her sort this out


Hard to tell... this is the one she received:







I think we're back to square one -- she thought she was getting the Burgundy Momo and received the grey one instead (which I think is very pretty) but she wanted the one she bid on... so,  it's got to go back.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I _think_ it's this one, because it has the same photo she posted here.  But I could be wrong.
> 
> Here's the original jacket though:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ETOILE-I...C_Outerwear&hash=item3f1d421b72#ht_548wt_1398



wow..this seller is in spain and not sure where fairy is located. i hope things will work out for the best.


----------



## juneping

ilsecita said:


> Ahhh I wonder if different countries got different colors. I think the one she got seems to have a zipper too :/ do both momo colors also have the zipper pockets? I can't see if the one she received has them... I hope we can help her sort this out



both the colorways are in momo and monty

momo got the zipper
monty got the hooks

personally i like the gray better but fairy loves the burgundy


----------



## ilsecita

juneping said:


> both the colorways are in momo and monty
> 
> momo got the zipper
> monty got the hooks
> 
> personally i like the gray better but fairy loves the burgundy



Yeah, that's what I read above :/ since the seller used pictures from stores only maybe she can claim item significantly not as described?


----------



## juneping

ilsecita said:


> Yeah, that's what I read above :/ since the seller used pictures from stores only maybe she can claim item significantly not as described?



i don't understand why seller got a diff jacket...i thought the 1st photo was seller's..??
i also did a search on fairy to see if she asked ppl on the ebay forum...she seemed to have bad luck on ebay...i felt really bad for her.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> wow..this seller is in spain and not sure where fairy is located. i hope things will work out for the best.


Wait -- here's another auction showing the same photo of the jacket on the wood hanger. It shows as 'sold' in the completed listings.  I guess we don't know which is which.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Isabel-Maran..._Outerwear&hash=item1c2bf5ec2d#ht_7190wt_1398


----------



## ilsecita

juneping said:


> i don't understand why seller got a diff jacket...i thought the 1st photo was seller's..??
> i also did a search on fairy to see if she asked ppl on the ebay forum...she seemed to have bad luck on ebay...i felt really bad for her.



Oh that sucks  I really hope we can help her. I guess we are gonna have to wait until she comes back and links us to the auction she bought from?


----------



## juneping

based on the photo...it's the one from spain...the lower bar of the hanger was not shown...so we'll need fairy to tell us where she's located.


----------



## fairygirl

juneping said:


> mn...may be start a thread in the ebay forum to ask their opinion. follow the protocol is not a bad idea. just make sure cover yourself every step you take.


I will start a thread in the ebay forum today, I was so tired and frustrated yesterday I went to bed early. 



larastyle said:


> I sell A LOT on ebay, if she is working with  you then send it back, keep all your emails, the worst case scenario,  you can dispute through paypal. OR, just emailed her and tell her that I  am opening a case just because things get tracked better, nothing  personal..., the seller has the option to accept to return ( which she  has told you she will),  the case stays open until she gets the item,  when she makes sure the item is ok( which will be in your case) she will  return your money and she will get her ebay and paypal fees back. I  recommend NOT leaving a negative feedback, maybe she honestly doesn't  know the difference, then again, if she is working with you.  As a  seller, sometimes is my fault and sometimes you just can not make a  buyer happy.  msg me if you have any questions.  I hardly get a return  but when I do, I work with my buyers.  I have only had one shady buyer,  who I sold  a $500 jacket to and they opened a case and when I got the  item back, it was a pair of $5 pants, all worn...but ebay/paypal took my  side!


Thank you very much for your advice, as a seller I like working with my buyers too. But this time I don't think she is so reasonable or a honest seller. She doesn't admit the jacket sent is not the one in the auction photos, she keeps telling me the item is as described when it's clear I received the wrong colour. We were emailing each other since I received the jacket and she never admited her mistake. I am not thinking about the feedback yet, because I am only focused on getting this fixed before that. But I really appreciate your point of view. Anyways I think she knows what she did. She even told me she sold another jacket in another size in the colour I wanted, I asked her for the link of the completed auction and she ignored my request, and she also ignored all my questions about the photos on the auction. 



juneping said:


> the reason i mentioned the negative feedback  was the seller would not admit it's the wrong colorway. if it's not the  wrong colorway which means the buyer has buyer's remorse. i just found  seller would not admit his/her wrong part was a big deal to me. i didn't  mean to be a nasty buyer, but i don't agree with putting the fault on  buyer kind of business mind set.
> oh and i don't get why it's buyer's responsibility to pay for the  shipping back to the seller, she made a mistake and buyer has to pay for  that. it's not fair to the buyer. so i don't see the seller as someone  that reasonable. just my opinion.



My thoughts exactly, I can't understand why I need to pay for the shipping back when it was her mistake not mine .




larastyle said:


> That is why I said if she is working with her.  if she is not, then it is a different story.
> Sometimes it is an honest mistake, she probably really thinks is a gray  colorway,whereas is not.  As for the shipping, I personally return the  shipping cost both ways, if it is MY fault. All depends on the  situation.  I have over 2000 feedbacks ( all positive), 5 stars, top  rated, power seller so I really try to work with buyers and I know it  would hurt my business, if I even get one negative..even if I tried  everything and I returned all the money and the buyer still left a  negative.  I don't know the details of the situation and I guess I am  just trying to be devil's advocate and let her know how a seller might  think!


Thanks again for your advice. I wish it was a honest mistake, but she admits she bought both jackets in an Isabel Marant store in Madrid and that they were both identical which I disagree. She even told me she and the Isabel Marant SA had some problems to see the diferences betwen both jackets!.




Jayne1 said:


> I meant to ask -- who has 3 accounts on ebay?  Other than that shady Italian seller...
> 
> I can see having 1 to buy and 1 to sell, but why 3?


I know , I don't get it either. She told me the 3rd account is a shared one with another people!?


----------



## fairygirl

ilsecita said:


> So a quick question, does the jacket she sent you have a zipper or "hooks" for closure?


it has a zipper for closure



Jayne1 said:


> Here's the zipper on the auction photo.  Now we have to wait until *fairygirl * comes back and tells us how the jacket closes on jacket she received.


the jacket I received has a zipper for closure 

-----

Wow girls you were looking for a lot and very useful information about the momo jackets thank you very much!


----------



## fairygirl

Jayne1 said:


> I _think_ it's this one, because it has the same photo she posted here.  But I could be wrong.
> 
> Here's the original jacket though:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-ETOILE-I...C_Outerwear&hash=item3f1d421b72#ht_548wt_1398



You're very good at this! You're right, this is the auction. Thanks for posting the link. 



ilsecita said:


> Ahhh I wonder if different countries got  different colors. I think the one she got seems to have a zipper too :/  do both momo colors also have the zipper pockets? I can't see if the one  she received has them... I hope we can help her sort this out


The one I received have the zipper pockets, the sleeves are on top on them so they are hard to see in that quick photo I took just to show you the jacket I got . I am taking new and better photos today.




ilsecita said:


> Ahhh she used all pics from stores! If she  wants the burgundy she could claim item not as described and try to  track it down?


ahhhh, are you sure all the pic are from stores? She told me she took the first photo in her bedroom! 



Jayne1 said:


> Hard to tell... this is the one she received:
> 
> I think we're back to square one -- she thought she was getting the  Burgundy Momo and received the grey one instead (which I think is very  pretty) but she wanted the one she bid on... so,  it's got to go  back.


I feel really frustrated, the jacket was overpriced and I would have been able to get the momo in gray for less than I paid . 




juneping said:


> wow..this seller is in spain and not sure where  fairy is located. i hope things will work out for the best.


I am living in Spain too. I really hope things will work out for the best too.  I am really frustrated.



ilsecita said:


> Yeah, that's what I read above :/ since the  seller used pictures from stores only maybe she can claim item  significantly not as described?


ou 100% sure the first picture is from stores too? I know the rest of them are, but she told me (after asking her if she took the pics a few times and after ignoring me all the times) the first pic was made in her bedroom (which I doubted to be honest).




juneping said:


> i don't understand why seller got a diff jacket...i thought the 1st photo was seller's..??
> i also did a search on fairy to see if she asked ppl on the ebay  forum...she seemed to have bad luck on ebay...i felt really bad for  her.


I thought that too . 
oh yes, I really had a terrible year on ebay. 

are y


----------



## so_sofya1985

Weeeee just ordered IME Monty boucle jackets. Couldn't pick a colour so got both hope they sit well!!! Cannot wait to get them!


----------



## jellylicious

fairygirl said:


> are you 100% sure the first picture is from stores too? I know the rest of them are, but she told me (after asking her if she took the pics a few times and after ignoring me all the times) the first pic was made in her bedroom (which I doubted to be honest).



She is 100% lying about the 1st photo. I thought it looked familiar and found it here. It's the same photo.
http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/07/hstnyhetene-fra-isabel-marant.html

It's kind of odd if the jacket is legit-why lie about the photo? I would go ahead and file a dispute on eBay or go to Paypal and hold your funds to the seller. Looks like you have a good case in getting your money back and probably worth to cut your loss by paying the shipping costs back to her. Either way, you shouldn't keep it if you don't love the grey.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> She is 100% lying about the 1st photo. I thought it looked familiar and found it here. It's the same photo.
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/07/hstnyhetene-fra-isabel-marant.html
> 
> It's kind of odd if the jacket is legit-why lie about the photo? I would go ahead and file a dispute on eBay or go to Paypal and hold your funds to the seller. Looks like you have a good case in getting your money back and probably worth to cut your loss by paying the shipping costs back to her. Either way, you shouldn't keep it if you don't love the grey.



wow...tpf ladies are very good at the detective work....i am stunned. 
are there any fake momos out there?


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeee just ordered IME Monty boucle jackets. Couldn't pick a colour so got both hope they sit well!!! Cannot wait to get them!



NICE!!! You should just keep both.


----------



## fairygirl

so_sofya1985 said:


> Weeeee just ordered IME Monty boucle jackets. Couldn't pick a colour so got both hope they sit well!!! Cannot wait to get them!


Congrats! I think the Monty jackets really look lovely and very femenine, please share some pics when you receive them .


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> NICE!!! You should just keep both.



Lets hope size 38 fits me... That's what I usually buy in Chanel. Sniff sniff its my first two jackets from IM I totally blame TPF and you girls!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> wow...tpf ladies are very good at the detective work....i am stunned.
> are there any fake momos out there?



  That's only because we are so crazy obsessed!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> NICE!!! You should just keep both.



Actually, I'm confused  I got the grey and the burgundy jackets, are they both called Monty?


----------



## so_sofya1985

fairygirl said:
			
		

> Congrats! I think the Monty jackets really look lovely and very femenine, please share some pics when you receive them .



I definitely will! I think it's perfect with a pair of skinnies and high heels.... Always loved boucle, ever since I was a kid and wore those ugly ish thick jumpers..... Haha


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> Actually, I'm confused  I got the grey and the burgundy jackets, are they both called Monty?



yes if the closure is hook, monty is the style name.
zipper is momo


----------



## fairygirl

jellylicious said:


> She is 100% lying about the 1st photo. I thought it looked familiar and found it here. It's the same photo.
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/07/hstnyhetene-fra-isabel-marant.html
> 
> It's kind of odd if the jacket is legit-why lie about the photo? I would go ahead and file a dispute on eBay or go to Paypal and hold your funds to the seller. Looks like you have a good case in getting your money back and probably worth to cut your loss by paying the shipping costs back to her. Either way, you shouldn't keep it if you don't love the grey.


THANK YOU very much for the link, it looked familiar to me as well but I cannot be sure since she told me she took that pic in her bedroom.  She has no problem to refund the money (or at least that what she says) but she wants me to return the jacket first and now I know why I didn't want to return the jacket without covering myself. Now I need to decide if it's better to file a dispute on ebay or paypal. 
I started a new thread in the ebay forum here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/item-not-described-am-i-colorblind-again-i-780017.html 
I am going to wear my bourdeaux lexy jacket tomorrow for work just to cheer me up a little .


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Actually, I'm confused  I got the grey and the burgundy jackets, are they both called Monty?



They come in both colorways both Monty and Momo.


----------



## fairygirl

juneping said:


> wow...tpf ladies are very good at the detective work....i am stunned.
> are there any fake momos out there?


yay for tpf ladies! I am stunned too, but very thankful.



jellylicious said:


> That's only because we are so crazy obsessed!!!


aren't we? hahahaha  Thanks for cheering me up ^^


----------



## so_sofya1985

Could anyone help me define which jackets I got exactly? Haha UK sites just say boucle jacket! Boom! Very detailed


----------



## fairygirl

so_sofya1985 said:


> Lets hope size 38 fits me... That's what I usually buy in Chanel. Sniff sniff its my first two jackets from IM I totally blame TPF and you girls!


yay for IM jackets, once you get the first 2 you won't be able to stop getting her jackets. I have a "little collection" .


----------



## fairygirl

so_sofya1985 said:


> Could anyone help me define which jackets I got exactly? Haha UK sites just say boucle jacket! Boom! Very detailed


it looks like you got a momo jacket in gray and a monty jacket in burgundy . So you can tell us which style you like the most when you receive them.


----------



## fairygirl

so_sofya1985 said:


> I definitely will! I think it's perfect with a pair of skinnies and high heels.... Always loved boucle, ever since I was a kid and wore those ugly ish thick jumpers..... Haha


I love boucle jackets too. And you're right, these jackets looks great with skinnines and high heels


----------



## so_sofya1985

fairygirl said:
			
		

> yay for IM jackets, once you get the first 2 you won't be able to stop getting her jackets. I have a "little collection" .



Really? Tell me year on year she makes good stuff? Cause I'm not the biggest fan of her main line but etoile I love to be honest. And ouffff to addiction to her jackets I have too many problems with shopping without it ahahah


----------



## so_sofya1985

fairygirl said:
			
		

> it looks like you got a momo jacket in gray and a monty jacket in burgundy . So you can tell us which style you like the most when you receive them.



That's great! Even better... I hope both will sit well. Are you familiar with the brand sandro? I usually get my coats and jackets there. Same price range. But etoile is a friend to me from now on


----------



## so_sofya1985

I just saw a person saying that fr38 is 12 UK..... Im offended... I've never been a size 12. Do they run small to size or true? I'm 177cm and have a c cup usually size 36 doesn't close in my bust and they are simply too short.... Did I get the wrong size? Me and my impulse purchases


----------



## Jayne1

So after all that -- *Fairygirl's* original comment explained the situation.

The seller took the first photo from an on-line store, thinking it was the same colour as the jacket she had... because she (the seller) is colourblind.

First photo from charlotteforshine.

Second photo from the ebay seller.

_Bottom line,  Always take your own photos for ebay auctions!!_


----------



## ilsecita

jellylicious said:
			
		

> She is 100% lying about the 1st photo. I thought it looked familiar and found it here. It's the same photo.
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/07/hstnyhetene-fra-isabel-marant.html
> 
> It's kind of odd if the jacket is legit-why lie about the photo? I would go ahead and file a dispute on eBay or go to Paypal and hold your funds to the seller. Looks like you have a good case in getting your money back and probably worth to cut your loss by paying the shipping costs back to her. Either way, you shouldn't keep it if you don't love the grey.



OMG you are so absolutely amazing! I knew the first pic look familiar!!! I tried to look for it but went to bed before I finished! Haha you are awesome.


----------



## ilsecita

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Weeeee just ordered IME Monty boucle jackets. Couldn't pick a colour so got both hope they sit well!!! Cannot wait to get them!



Soooo jelly! Haha I only have the burgundy in momo but since now we know they make both in both color I'll track down the gray one 

Please take pics when you get them!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Soooo jelly! Haha I only have the burgundy in momo but since now we know they make both in both color I'll track down the gray one
> 
> Please take pics when you get them!



Of course of course! Cannot wait if not for girls I would have no idea what exactly I bought haha the ladies on tpf are proper IME gurus


----------



## dbaby

mercer said:


> Nice!  you look great and I love the way you mixed everything up!  High/Low dressing is the best!!





KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful outfit!



Thank you ladies! For anyone else I missed as well! 

So_Sofya, I think 38 should fit fine. I have tried on the monty (hook closure) in 36 and it is on the more snug side (IM is notoriously inconsistent with sizing). 

The MO sizing reference says SS13 will fit even smaller and to size up. I'm almost positive I'm going to get the Bertille skirt. I know no one really knows the sizing but should I stay with 36 or go with the 38? It's a zip closure skirt so there's less leeway than say an elastic waist.


----------



## so_sofya1985

dbaby said:
			
		

> Thank you ladies! For anyone else I missed as well!
> 
> So_Sofya, I think 38 should fit fine. I have tried on the monty (hook closure) in 36 and it is on the more snug side (IM is notoriously inconsistent with sizing).
> 
> The MO sizing reference says SS13 will fit even smaller and to size up. I'm almost positive I'm going to get the Bertille skirt. I know no one really knows the sizing but should I stay with 36 or go with the 38? It's a zip closure skirt so there's less leeway than say an elastic waist.



Thank you for reassurance! Fingers crossed


----------



## soholaleni

Hi girls! Is there a code to use to get the $100 credit at Moda Operandi?? I didn't have that in my shopping cart, but maybe only some people had it for some reason? 

Also, I remember saying that I would notify everyone when the Memphis boots were available at Soho NY because my SA was going to set some aside for me when they came in...but alas, she did not contact me at all and didn't set any aside...which is fine because I had changed my mind anyways. I just saw the email they sent out that shows that they now have them.. communication has been really hit or miss with the Soho store. But thats okay because I've been spending all my $$ on Celine lately...


----------



## dbaby

soholaleni said:


> Hi girls! Is there a code to use to get the $100 credit at Moda Operandi?? I didn't have that in my shopping cart, but maybe only some people had it for some reason?
> 
> But thats okay because I've been spending all my $$ on Celine lately...



The credits show up on your account. There's no code and it's not stackable. Just check your account and there should be a tab for "My Credits and Promotions". I have shopped a few times on there and have gotten a few $50, $100, $150 and $200 credits! 

I love that we all haunt the same forums. IM, Celine, and Chanel for me.


----------



## soholaleni

dbaby said:


> The credits show up on your account. There's no code and it's not stackable. Just check your account and there should be a tab for "My Credits and Promotions". I have shopped a few times on there and have gotten a few $50, $100, $150 and $200 credits!
> 
> I love that we all haunt the same forums. IM, Celine, and Chanel for me.



Thanks!! I just wasn't signed in, so I found it now


----------



## Jayne1

Very quiet here... when do sales start?


----------



## am2022

didn't know about the MO credit.. will check later as well...
I know pretty quiet here... i can maybe try to post some street pics later ..
but am i so happy that none of the moda operandi stuff is calling me right now...
waiting for the etoile line as well...

its the janet boots that im trying to resist right now..wearing my weitzman 2 year old 50 50 today and didn't know this looks so old already... uh oh.

Calling out to NYC... were you able to snag the janets yet?

So - sofya - please please post some more mod pics of the janet boot dear!!!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Very quiet here... when do sales start?



yes..so quiet...:tumbleweed::rain:
i bought a dress and a shirt..will try to post later this week...i also love seeing more mod pix...


----------



## am2022

milwaukee ~~!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> milwaukee ~~!!



she should really give her girlpal some dressing tips....so floral head to toes...


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> milwaukee ~~!!



My eyes are bleeding!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> milwaukee ~~!!





juneping said:


> she should really give her girlpal some dressing tips....so floral head to toes...





so_sofya1985 said:


> My eyes are bleeding!



hehe...i hate admit it, but i sorta kinda like that floral suit!  i would never wear it but i'm strangely drawn to it!

ama!  soho still has the janetts and i'm so tempted but after buying the jacobs, berrys, quing, and kady this season i think i might risk fate and see if they somehow make it to sale time.  doubtful but one can hope!  worst part--i haven't even worn the jacobs or berrys yet!  ugh..i hate when i do that!

are you still considering the janetts?  they were so lovely on...swoon!


----------



## am2022

okay then..i will wait for the sales and be your " waiting for janette sale buddy"



nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...i hate admit it, but i sorta kinda like that floral suit! i would never wear it but i'm strangely drawn to it!
> 
> ama! soho still has the janetts and i'm so tempted but after buying the jacobs, berrys, quing, and kady this season i think i might risk fate and see if they somehow make it to sale time. doubtful but one can hope! worst part--i haven't even worn the jacobs or berrys yet! ugh..i hate when i do that!
> 
> are you still considering the janetts? they were so lovely on...swoon!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> didn't know about the MO credit.. will check later as well...
> I know pretty quiet here... i can maybe try to post some street pics later ..
> but am i so happy that none of the moda operandi stuff is calling me right now...
> waiting for the etoile line as well...
> 
> its the janet boots that im trying to resist right now..*wearing my weitzman 2 year old 50 50 today and didn't know this looks so old already... uh oh.*
> 
> Calling out to NYC... were you able to snag the janets yet?
> 
> So - sofya - please please post some more mod pics of the janet boot dear!!!



Noooo!!! They're still cool! In fact, 2 of my friends just bought these! I wear mine all the time with pride.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> yes..so quiet...:tumbleweed::rain:
> *i bought a dress and a shirt..will try to post later this week.*..i also love seeing more mod pix...


I always check your bog, anyway...  

That was a serious question though... when were NAP sales last year?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I always check your bog, anyway...
> 
> That was a serious question though... when were NAP sales last year?





thanks!!
i just sent out something...sh....


----------



## raradarling

imlvholic said:


> Love these Elvis low heeled sandals, but not the $$$$. Oh well...



I want the black Elvis sandals - but the *flat* version. MO only has the flats in blue or white. The low-heeled version is $400 more! Seems like a lot of money for a 2 inch heel! 





soholaleni said:


> Hi girls! Is there a code to use to get the $100 credit at Moda Operandi?? I didn't have that in my shopping cart, but maybe only some people had it for some reason?
> 
> Also, I remember saying that I would notify everyone when the Memphis boots were available at Soho NY because my SA was going to set some aside for me when they came in...but alas, she did not contact me at all and didn't set any aside...which is fine because I had changed my mind anyways. I just saw the email they sent out that shows that they now have them.. communication has been really hit or miss with the Soho store. But thats okay because I've been spending all my $$ on Celine lately...



Hi Soho! I never heard from them either. Very poor customer service. I'm glad I am not lusting after them anymore or I would be MAD!  Instead, I've already begun daydreaming about FW 2013!!


----------



## raradarling

Hi ladies!

Does anyone have the David Double-breasted Military Wool Coat? It came in Grey with Red trim or all black.

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/david-double-breasted-coat.html

It looks very over-sized and I'm wondering if anyone has been able to try it on to know? I tried on the Etoile Diego coat and it was HUGE! I would have gone down at least 2 sizes in that one. The David is more structured in the shoulders, tho, making me wonder if it would be more true to size?

(look at me, so much for my ban!!!)

:lolots:


----------



## imlvholic

raradarling said:


> I want the black Elvis sandals - but the *flat* version. MO only has the flats in blue or white. The low-heeled version is $400 more! Seems like a lot of money for a 2 inch heel!



Do you think they're worth it? I can't seem to get passed the price tag, no matter how I love them.


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> okay then..i will wait for the sales and be your " waiting for janette sale buddy"



Just saw the message where you asked to see more pics. I'm gonna do it in a day or two as I took them to a cobbler to fix the soles before another fiasco happens as with berrys!!!! Do you reckon lazio boots will survive until sales? I'm literally broke to no return. I might start living on rice soon with all this IMs addiction grrt


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> Just saw the message where you asked to see more pics. I'm gonna do it in a day or two as I took them to a cobbler to fix the soles before another fiasco happens as with berrys!!!! Do you reckon lazio boots will survive until sales? I'm literally broke to no return. I might start living on rice soon with all this IMs addiction grrt



i thought they're mostly sold out...no?


----------



## juneping

raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the David Double-breasted Military Wool Coat? It came in Grey with Red trim or all black.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/david-double-breasted-coat.html
> 
> It looks very over-sized and I'm wondering if anyone has been able to try it on to know? I tried on the Etoile Diego coat and it was HUGE! I would have gone down at least 2 sizes in that one. The David is more structured in the shoulders, tho, making me wonder if it would be more true to size?
> 
> (look at me, so much for my ban!!!)
> 
> :lolots:





imlvholic said:


> Do you think they're worth it? *I can't seem to get passed the price tag*, no matter how I love them.



i kept thinking about the sandals...but...they're bit too flashy and too expensive...


----------



## am2022

there are outlying boutiques that might still have them but not the big gun ones!
oh.. nielson boutique is in the UK as well as ruby and tallulah..
try them and good luck! have you seen the burgundy lazios???



so_sofya1985 said:


> Just saw the message where you asked to see more pics. I'm gonna do it in a day or two as I took them to a cobbler to fix the soles before another fiasco happens as with berrys!!!! Do you reckon lazio boots will survive until sales? I'm literally broke to no return. I might start living on rice soon with all this IMs addiction grrt


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> i thought they're mostly sold out...no?



I haven't kept an eye on them but when I was stalking other pairs I saw some being sold. Are you on the hunt? If so, tell me your size If i see I'll let you know!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> there are outlying boutiques that might still have them but not the big gun ones!
> oh.. nielson boutique is in the UK as well as ruby and tallulah..
> try them and good luck! have you seen the burgundy lazios???



Yes I saw them in Harvey Nichols, department store in London. Saw both black n burgundy. They are beautiful


----------



## raradarling

imlvholic said:


> Do you think they're worth it? I can't seem to get passed the price tag, no matter how I love them.





juneping said:


> i kept thinking about the sandals...but...they're bit too flashy and too expensive...



You're both right. They are $$$ - they are just sandals, after all! I get so caught up in IM that $620 seems like a deal sometimes!!  I figured I'd get way more wear (and cost per wear) out of black flats. I suppose I'm also worried that the thin strap over the toes would hurt?? MO is also dangerous - with their $100 coupon and pay half now/half later ways!


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> I haven't kept an eye on them but when I was stalking other pairs I saw some being sold. Are you on the hunt? If so, tell me your size If i see I'll let you know!!



no...i was supposed to be on a ban after the blackson...so did your blackson arrive yet??


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> no...i was supposed to be on a ban after the blackson...so did your blackson arrive yet??



No I ordered them via eBay from an american seller. I have a feeling she's not rushing much to send them to me. I keep nudging her but the communication is poor.


----------



## nycbagfiend

i don't have it, but i'm lusting after the black version!  i think i remember seeing one of the bloggers wear it...i'll look for the exact link but i think it was on this blog:
http://www.sorayabakhtiar.com/

maybe you can ask her about sizing?  



raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the David Double-breasted Military Wool Coat? It came in Grey with Red trim or all black.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/david-double-breasted-coat.html
> 
> It looks very over-sized and I'm wondering if anyone has been able to try it on to know? I tried on the Etoile Diego coat and it was HUGE! I would have gone down at least 2 sizes in that one. The David is more structured in the shoulders, tho, making me wonder if it would be more true to size?
> 
> (look at me, so much for my ban!!!)
> 
> :lolots:


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> okay then..i will wait for the sales and be your " waiting for janette sale buddy"



deal!! i haven't seen them around too much--maybe a chance they're not as popular and we'll have a shot!


----------



## jellybebe

raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the David Double-breasted Military Wool Coat? It came in Grey with Red trim or all black.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/david-double-breasted-coat.html
> 
> It looks very over-sized and I'm wondering if anyone has been able to try it on to know? I tried on the Etoile Diego coat and it was HUGE! I would have gone down at least 2 sizes in that one. The David is more structured in the shoulders, tho, making me wonder if it would be more true to size?
> 
> (look at me, so much for my ban!!!)
> 
> :lolots:



Good to know about the Diego. It looks similar to last year's Bator coat. I like the Diego but have a feeling it wouldn't get much wear this year, as the weather seemed to go straight from summer to winter here.


----------



## snapcrackle

raradarling said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have the David Double-breasted Military Wool Coat? It came in Grey with Red trim or all black.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/david-double-breasted-coat.html
> 
> It looks very over-sized and I'm wondering if anyone has been able to try it on to know? I tried on the Etoile Diego coat and it was HUGE! I would have gone down at least 2 sizes in that one. The David is more structured in the shoulders, tho, making me wonder if it would be more true to size?
> 
> (look at me, so much for my ban!!!)
> 
> :lolots:


I preodered it from MO way back when and they finally charged me the remaining amount, so I suppose I should receive it soon! Ordered sz 34 because the description at the time said it was oversized.

Although I'm quite petite, I do have broad shoulders so I'm a bit nervous if the shoulders will fit... Will let everyone know once the coat arrives!

Edit:  Just want to clarify that I ordered the grey version! The ones from the runway and MO seem much more oversized than the coat the model on mytheresa is wearing though.


----------



## Brigitte031

How does the MO credit work? It says good for orders over 150. But the pay now price is 123. Will the credit still work for the necklace? If someone can give me the deets that would be amazing!


----------



## imlvholic

Hi ladies,
I have a scenario that I need your help. I bought an Itzel Pants in red tie die, described as BRAND NEW w/ tags on, Never been worn from a Ebay seller from Netherlands. I just got the parcel & to my surprise, it looked too big. I know my size is 38 on these jeans because I tried it on Barneys before. This jeans measured across laying flat, 17 1/2" on the waist & 20" on the hip w/c doesn't make sense for a Sz38. I checked other Ebay listings on the same jeans & there measurement is 15" across the waist laying flat w/c I think is the right measurement. I came to the conclusion that this has been worn before & it's all been stretched out though the tag is attached w/ a safety pin w/c can easily be taken off & on. I already filed a dispute & already contacted the seller. I just can't imagine paying $200+shipping for a stretched out jeans. I need your opinions please. TIA
This was the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110944524443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
See measurement pics below:


----------



## juneping

Brigitte031 said:


> How does the MO credit work? It says good for orders over 150. But the pay now price is 123. Will the credit still work for the necklace? If someone can give me the deets that would be amazing!



as long as the total is overy 150...i bought the necklace which was 245. they charged 125.5 and the remaining was 45 something after the 100 deduction. HTH.


----------



## stefeilnately

Hi ladies, I am relatively new to IM, only have 2 lace blouses (both fr 2009) from the main line and 1 broderie angalise (from 2011) from Etiole. I need your advice on 2 things if you have the time please:

1) For those who have seen or own the cotton blouses from Etiole, does the seams split quite easily especially around the arm/shoulder when you stretch? I have in the past bought items listed as new but when the items come, quite often the seams have splits. I am not sure if it is because most Etiole items are made in India and maybe the cost of production is cheaper and hence the quality. I have stuff from A.P.C. and Vanessa Bruno and they don't seem to have this issue. Anyone able to shed light on this? As much as I love the design, I think I want to be wiser than to spend hundreds of dollars on a poor quality item.

2) For those of you ladies who have the padded (or quilted) jackets from Spring/Summer. It seems quite light to wear but do you feel that the padding bulks up especially around the arms? I am not very "big" (a regular US4) but I am quite petite so I try to avoid too much bulk. But there is a jacket I am eyeing and I am not sure how it will fit.. so any comments will be greatly appreciated

Thank you!!


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> Hi ladies, I am relatively new to IM, only have 2 lace blouses (both fr 2009) from the main line and 1 broderie angalise (from 2011) from Etiole. I need your advice on 2 things if you have the time please:
> 
> 1) For those who have seen or own the cotton blouses from Etiole, does the seams split quite easily especially around the arm/shoulder when you stretch? I have in the past bought items listed as new but when the items come, quite often the seams have splits. I am not sure if it is because most Etiole items are made in India and maybe the cost of production is cheaper and hence the quality. I have stuff from A.P.C. and Vanessa Bruno and they don't seem to have this issue. Anyone able to shed light on this? As much as I love the design, I think I want to be wiser than to spend hundreds of dollars on a poor quality item.
> 
> 2) For those of you ladies who have the padded (or quilted) jackets from Spring/Summer. It seems quite light to wear but do you feel that the padding bulks up especially around the arms? I am not very "big" (a regular US4) but I am quite petite so I try to avoid too much bulk. But there is a jacket I am eyeing and I am not sure how it will fit.. so any comments will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thank you!!



1. the material is just too delicate...i've heard few ladies mentioned their dress/blouse split. i do size up when the fabric is delicate. IM sizing can be quite crazy...i am a US2-4...but sometimes i go up to size 2 or FR38 depends on how i want the item to look on me. 
oh forgot to mention that mine seams are okay..none split.
2. i only have one padded jacket (july jacket)..the arms are very tight...i'd suggest you get your right size. i think i have skinny arms but i felt that july jacket runs a little small.
for IM...sometimes you just have to size up..it just runs so small sometimes...sigh...


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have a scenario that I need your help. I bought an Itzel Pants in red tie die, described as BRAND NEW w/ tags on, Never been worn from a Ebay seller from Netherlands. I just got the parcel & to my surprise, it looked too big. I know my size is 38 on these jeans because I tried it on Barneys before. This jeans measured across laying flat, 17 1/2" on the waist & 20" on the hip w/c doesn't make sense for a Sz38. I checked other Ebay listings on the same jeans & there measurement is 15" across the waist laying flat w/c I think is the right measurement. I came to the conclusion that this has been worn before & it's all been stretched out though the tag is attached w/ a safety pin w/c can easily be taken off & on. I already filed a dispute & already contacted the seller. I just can't imagine paying $200+shipping for a stretched out jeans. I need your opinions please. TIA
> This was the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/110944524443?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> See measurement pics below:



ugh...i also bought this one (rose) in size 38 which was too big on me too. still couldn't sell them..
i just measured mine, waist was like 14 or 15 and butt is 19...
the waist of these jeans are so huge, how could they be stretched if they're brand new?? i don't mean to gross you out....sniff the crotch to make sure they're brand new...


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> 1. the material is just too delicate...i've heard few ladies mentioned their dress/blouse split. i do size up when the fabric is delicate. IM sizing can be quite crazy...i am a US2-4...but sometimes i go up to size 2 or FR38 depends on how i want the item to look on me.
> 2. i only have one padded jacket (july jacket)..the arms are very tight...i'd suggest you get your right size. i think i have skinny arms but i felt that july jacket runs a little small.
> for IM...sometimes you just have to size up..it just runs so small sometimes...sigh...



Hi June, thanks for taking time to respond! Yes the material is very delicate and holes are usually created at the slightest tension. Re sizing, I range from 0-2??

The padded jacket I am interested in is the libery print with red stars invertible and as far as I see it will be great for tropical weather but I am afraid I will end up like michelin mascot


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> Hi June, thanks for taking time to respond! Yes the material is very delicate and holes are usually created at the slightest tension. Re sizing, I range from 0-2??
> 
> The padded jacket I am interested in is the libery print with red stars invertible and as far as I see it will be great for tropical weather but I am afraid I will end up like michelin mascot



0-2? US or IM old sizing?? 
i hope someone else can help you with sizing of the jacket...i only got 2...


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> 0-2? US or IM old sizing??
> i hope someone else can help you with sizing of the jacket...i only got 2...



French sizing..lol!


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> French sizing..lol!



...for US4, i think you are IM 1 mostly and FR36?..i am a US2 top and 4 bottom so we're about the same size


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> ...for US4, i think you are IM 1 mostly and FR36?..i am a US2 top and 4 bottom so we're about the same size



I think you are leaner, based on what I see of your modelling pics. I am usually a FR36 for tops and 38 bottom


----------



## juneping

has anyone tried this karine dress?? any review??


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> I think you are leaner, based on what I see of your modelling pics. I am usually a FR36 for tops and 38 bottom



let us know how it goes...hope to see your mod pic soon..


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I bought the blacksons via eBay from NyC seller fashionaireny and the amount of rudeness from her has been unbelievable. 
Starting from her telling I'm stressing her with my messages (she hasn't posted the boots in over a week) to threatening me of canceling boots as over 40 people are watching it. 
I first said no need for such rudeness and finally said I cannot deal with her and asked her for a full refund. Why all people I meet from nyc are so up theirs and so rude!!!!?????


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> ugh...i also bought this one (rose) in size 38 which was too big on me too. still couldn't sell them..
> i just measured mine, waist was like 14 or 15 and butt is 19...
> the waist of these jeans are so huge, how could they be stretched if they're brand new?? i don't mean to gross you out....sniff the crotch to make sure they're brand new...



June, i really appreciate your reply, thank you. 

Your measurement 14"-15" is about right, but this 1 is 17 1/2" which is 5" more. Can you imagine the excess? Yikes! On the sniff sniff, but it looks clean. The tags attached really doesn't mean it's guaranteed brand new & never worn because the safety pin can just be removed. I'm also thinking, maybe this is mismarked too. Oh well, if my dispute doesn't favor me, i'll just have it tailored to fit me. I really love the red tie dye. Sigh!!! Ebay, is really a hit or miss.


----------



## raradarling

jellybebe said:


> Good to know about the Diego. It looks similar to last year's Bator coat. I like the Diego but have a feeling it wouldn't get much wear this year, as the weather seemed to go straight from summer to winter here.



I also found it VERY itchy...



nycbagfiend said:


> i don't have it, but i'm lusting after the black version!  i think i remember seeing one of the bloggers wear it...i'll look for the exact link but i think it was on this blog:
> http://www.sorayabakhtiar.com/
> 
> maybe you can ask her about sizing?



thanks! I took your advice, she said she had to go down a size. Even then it still looks a bit big on her!



snapcrackle said:


> I preodered it from MO way back when and they finally charged me the remaining amount, so I suppose I should receive it soon! Ordered sz 34 because the description at the time said it was oversized.
> 
> Although I'm quite petite, I do have broad shoulders so I'm a bit nervous if the shoulders will fit... Will let everyone know once the coat arrives!
> 
> Edit:  Just want to clarify that I ordered the grey version! The ones from the runway and MO seem much more oversized than the coat the model on mytheresa is wearing though.



Oh boy!! Please let me know how it fits once you receive it!!! I just love it. But, it's $$ and for me, once I factor in currency exchange, shipping, customs - it becomes reeeealllly $$. but, if it's the perfect Fall overcoat I've been looking for then I could maybe justify it....


----------



## raradarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I bought the blacksons via eBay from NyC seller fashionaireny and the amount of rudeness from her has been unbelievable.
> Starting from her telling I'm stressing her with my messages (she hasn't posted the boots in over a week) to threatening me of canceling boots as over 40 people are watching it.
> I first said no need for such rudeness and finally said I cannot deal with her and asked her for a full refund. Why all people I meet from nyc are so up theirs and so rude!!!!?????



Sounds like she is a difficult seller all around. But, many of the lovely ladies here are from NYC, and they're the best! Perhaps she is a bad example of a New Yorker.


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> June, i really appreciate your reply, thank you.
> 
> Your measurement 14"-15" is about right, but this 1 is 17 1/2" which is 5" more. Can you imagine the excess? Yikes! On the sniff sniff, but it looks clean. The tags attached really doesn't mean it's guaranteed brand new & never worn because the safety pin can just be removed. I'm also thinking, maybe this is mismarked too. Oh well, if my dispute doesn't favor me, i'll just have it tailored to fit me. I really love the red tie dye. Sigh!!! Ebay, is really a hit or miss.



mine came without the made in tag...sometimes i thought mine was a sample or something. def authentic but just missing. that's the part buying from ebay...bit risky.


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I bought the blacksons via eBay from NyC seller fashionaireny and the amount of rudeness from her has been unbelievable.
> Starting from her telling I'm stressing her with my messages (she hasn't posted the boots in over a week) to threatening me of canceling boots as over 40 people are watching it.
> I first said no need for such rudeness and finally said I cannot deal with her and asked her for a full refund. Why all people I meet from nyc are so up theirs and so rude!!!!?????



i am sorry...not all but some. hope you'll get your money back soon. may be she got higher offers and stalling you.


----------



## so_sofya1985

raradarling said:
			
		

> Sounds like she is a difficult seller all around. But, many of the lovely ladies here are from NYC, and they're the best! Perhaps she is a bad example of a New Yorker.



Yes I'm sure you are right I just have been unlucky....


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> i am sorry...not all but some. hope you'll get your money back soon. may be she got higher offers and stalling you.



I didn't think of that. Still, her response has been uncalled for


----------



## Tee

Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Tee said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



Wow you look tdf! Love it! Cannot wait for my jacket to arrive!!!


----------



## raradarling

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



Wow! Those two pieces were made for each other!!


----------



## jellylicious

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.


Tee-LOVE this combo! I want to steal this look. How are the Berrys? Do you find them comfy? I've been holding off the boots-this is not fair.  Seriously-they are made for each other. I'm in trouble.


----------



## juneping

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



oh Tee, you look fab!!!


----------



## am2022

I agree with everyone... the momo and berry are a match made in heaven!!!

You rock Tee!!!  



Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.


----------



## candy339

Anyone own the Barney cardigan? I'm also looking at the Obli and Odessa jackets, but
am worried about the Obli's reported tight sleeves and the bulky look of the Odessa. Any thoughts?


----------



## dbaby

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



Looking good!


----------



## Jayne1

so_sofya1985 said:


> So I bought the blacksons via eBay from NyC seller fashionaireny and the amount of rudeness from her has been unbelievable.
> Starting from her telling I'm stressing her with my messages (she hasn't posted the boots in over a week) to threatening me of canceling boots as over 40 people are watching it.
> I first said no need for such rudeness and finally said I cannot deal with her and asked her for a full refund. Why all people I meet from nyc are so up theirs and so rude!!!!?????


Are you saying it's been a whole week and she hasn't mailed them??  I expect my sellers to ship the next day.  I ship the same day!


----------



## mercer

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



You are so lovely, Tee! If the PR people at IM saw this they would fire all of their models and hire you instead!  Just perfect!


----------



## Jayne1

raradarling said:


> I also found it VERY itchy...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! I took your advice, she said she had to go down a size. Even then it still looks a bit big on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy!! Please let me know how it fits once you receive it!!! I just love it. But, it's $$ and for me, once I factor in currency exchange, shipping, customs - it becomes reeeealllly $$. but, if it's the perfect Fall overcoat I've been looking for then I could maybe justify it....


I considered it, but think I'll wait for a sale.  I find I never get much wear from my Fall coats.  Winter goes on forever, but Fall is over so fast!

The size thing concerns me too, since it looks so huge on everyone.  I like big, but not sloppy big.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Are you saying it's been a whole week and she hasn't mailed them??  I expect my sellers to ship the next day.  I ship the same day!



I'm the same! Yes it's been exactly a week and she went bananzas when I asked if she finally shipped them! Oufff and now when I ask her to refund me and cancel the purchase she isn't responding! What can I do?


----------



## Jayne1

so_sofya1985 said:


> I'm the same! Yes it's been exactly a week and she went bananzas when I asked if she finally shipped them! Oufff and now when I ask her to refund me and cancel the purchase she isn't responding! What can I do?


What's her username?  Let's check on her FB...  I want to see if this is an isolated case.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> What's her username?  Let's check on her FB...  I want to see if this is an isolated case.



It's the fashionaireny Jayne, I'd be forever grateful If you could check it? I'm not on FB, she doesn't have 100 percent positive feedback and claims to work in fashion. Don't they all....


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I'm the same! Yes it's been exactly a week and she went bananzas when I asked if she finally shipped them! Oufff and now when I ask her to refund me and cancel the purchase she isn't responding! What can I do?



I think if the seller doesn't ship within 10 days?? You can file a claim...but call paypal to confirm. Did you use you cc to pay instead of direct transfer?


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> I think if the seller doesn't ship within 10 days?? You can file a claim...but call paypal to confirm. Did you use you cc to pay instead of direct transfer?



I paid via PayPal, I tried to speak with ebay they say I have to wait until the 1 st of November. The problem is the seller put it as shipped but what she did is just secure shipping electronically on the 15th. (The boots were purchased on the 9th) and on USPS it says they haven't been yet sent but an electronic ticket has been produced. Go figure... I have a feeling it isn't gonna be an easy transaction!


----------



## jellybebe

Tee said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



Gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> I paid via PayPal, I tried to speak with ebay they say I have to wait until the 1 st of November. The problem is the seller put it as shipped but what she did is just secure shipping electronically on the 15th. (The boots were purchased on the 9th) and on USPS it says they haven't been yet sent but an electronic ticket has been produced. Go figure... I have a feeling it isn't gonna be an easy transaction!



You just need to wait and ask eBay when would be the last day to file a claim. 
I meant how you pay via paypal? From a cc or from you bank account, if via cc you can talk to your cc company


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok so the seller just said that she will refund it soon..... Grrrr let's see


----------



## am2022

good luck so - sofya!!! You are so blessed having Jayne and the rest of marant ladies help you!!!  keep us posted!



so_sofya1985 said:


> It's the fashionaireny Jayne, I'd be forever grateful If you could check it? I'm not on FB, she doesn't have 100 percent positive feedback and claims to work in fashion. Don't they all....


----------



## Tee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wow you look tdf! Love it! Cannot wait for my jacket to arrive!!!





raradarling said:


> Wow! Those two pieces were made for each other!!






jellylicious said:


> Tee-LOVE this combo! I want to steal this look. How are the Berrys? Do you find them comfy? I've been holding off the boots-this is not fair.  Seriously-they are made for each other. I'm in trouble.



I've only worn them a couple of times, and I haven't had the heel slipping issue that some ladies talked about. I personally find them comfy and easy to walk in. I think you'd look awesome in them!  



juneping said:


> oh Tee, you look fab!!!






amacasa said:


> I agree with everyone... the momo and berry are a match made in heaven!!!
> 
> You rock Tee!!!






dbaby said:


> Looking good!






mercer said:


> You are so lovely, Tee! If the PR people at IM saw this they would fire all of their models and hire you instead!  Just perfect!




Thanks so much for all the incredibly sweet compliments ladies! I really appreciate it! You totally made my day!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> good luck so - sofya!!! You are so blessed having Jayne and the rest of marant ladies help you!!!  keep us posted!



I know, I'm very happy for their support. I like tpf for that, people help one another fingers crossed she returns the money....

Xxx


----------



## Jayne1

so_sofya1985 said:


> It's *the fashionaireny* Jayne, I'd be forever grateful If you could check it? I'm not on FB, she doesn't have 100 percent positive feedback and claims to work in fashion. Don't they all....


_ the fashionaireny_ doesn't exist on ebay -- can you give me the exact spelling?


----------



## nycbagfiend

oh no!  so sorry this seller is giving you trouble, so_sofya....we new yorkers do get a bad rep for being rude but i promise you we're not all bad! 

have you opened a dispute against her?  i think that's awful that she hasn't mailed them over a week after receiving payment!  i'm not 100% sure what the ebay protocols are on the buyer side but holding on to the boots for over a week past payment seems awfully slow and unfair--did she refund you?  otherwise you should definitely contact ebay/paypal.

hope everything works out and you get your money and/or blacksons very soon!  may your next NYC/ebay experience be a super-pleasant one!




so_sofya1985 said:


> So I bought the blacksons via eBay from NyC seller fashionaireny and the amount of rudeness from her has been unbelievable.
> Starting from her telling I'm stressing her with my messages (she hasn't posted the boots in over a week) to threatening me of canceling boots as over 40 people are watching it.
> I first said no need for such rudeness and finally said I cannot deal with her and asked her for a full refund. Why all people I meet from nyc are so up theirs and so rude!!!!?????





raradarling said:


> Sounds like she is a difficult seller all around. But, many of the lovely ladies here are from NYC, and they're the best! Perhaps she is a bad example of a New Yorker.





juneping said:


> i am sorry...not all but some. hope you'll get your money back soon. may be she got higher offers and stalling you.


----------



## nycbagfiend

so_sofya1985 said:


> I paid via PayPal, I tried to speak with ebay they say I have to wait until the 1 st of November. The problem is the seller put it as shipped but what she did is just secure shipping electronically on the 15th. (The boots were purchased on the 9th) and on USPS it says they haven't been yet sent but an electronic ticket has been produced. Go figure... I have a feeling it isn't gonna be an easy transaction!



have you tried searching similar predicaments on the ebay answer boards/community?  i feel like i've read a similar case on there (i.e. a shipping label was created by the seller but the seller had not actually shipped anything yet)--i'm not a 100% sure how it was resolved but i do think in general the ebay community is helpful in giving guidance...worth a try!!

best of luck--keep us updated!


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> oh no!  so sorry this seller is giving you trouble, so_sofya....we new yorkers do get a bad rep for being rude but i promise you we're not all bad!
> 
> have you opened a dispute against her?  i think that's awful that she hasn't mailed them over a week after receiving payment!  i'm not 100% sure what the ebay protocols are on the buyer side but holding on to the boots for over a week past payment seems awfully slow and unfair--did she refund you?  otherwise you should definitely contact ebay/paypal.
> 
> hope everything works out and you get your money and/or blacksons very soon!  may your next NYC/ebay experience be a super-pleasant one!



Ah you are so sweet! I'm staying positive about the incident being sorted out! Thank you for your support and a very sweet message!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



smoking hot, tee!!  

so glad to hear you find the berrys comfortable!  i bought the blue stitched version but haven't taken them out for a spin yet...i need to though!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> the fashionaireny doesn't exist on ebay -- can you give me the exact spelling?



I just checked again and it's thefashionaireny apologies I wrote the separately before....


----------



## so_sofya1985

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> have you tried searching similar predicaments on the ebay answer boards/community?  i feel like i've read a similar case on there (i.e. a shipping label was created by the seller but the seller had not actually shipped anything yet)--i'm not a 100% sure how it was resolved but i do think in general the ebay community is helpful in giving guidance...worth a try!!
> 
> best of luck--keep us updated!



This whole experience has kind of put me off these blacksons.... Well the seller said she would refund me.... I'm still awaiting that refund! I will most certainly update tpf and all the sweet people who have been supportive!


----------



## Jayne1

so_sofya1985 said:


> I just checked again and it's thefashionaireny apologies I wrote the separately before....


She only has 10 sales under her account, with 1 negative who thinks the Rick Owens shoes are a fake, but other buyers purchased her Rick Owens shoes and were happy.

One buyer said shipping took a very long time...

I've read posters on the ebay thread here, say they get the label on-line which they feel gives them a few days to actually go the Post Office, but it looks good, as if they are intending to ship quickly.  So it seems this isn't that uncommon.

Your seller is probably just being lazy and waiting for another sale so she doesn't have to go to the Post Office twice in one week.

So, you cancelled the buy?


----------



## ilsecita

Tee said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



O-M-G I'm in love! You look stunning! Now I'm reconsidering the berry boots...


----------



## fairygirl

so_sofya1985 said:


> I know, I'm very happy for their support. I like tpf for that, people help one another fingers crossed she returns the money....
> 
> Xxx


Oh no, I rally hope you can have your money soon. I like tpf as well for the very same reason. They were helping and supporting me with the problem with the momo jacket over the weekend and I am very thankful for that. Let's hope we can get our money back soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## fairygirl

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.


wow what a great combination, the berry and the momo! You look awesome.


----------



## fairygirl

juneping said:


> has anyone tried this karine dress?? any review??


I hope someone can tell us more about this dress, it's lovely!


----------



## Tee

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you sweetie!! 



nycbagfiend said:


> smoking hot, tee!!
> 
> 
> so glad to hear you find the berrys comfortable!  i bought the blue stitched version but haven't taken them out for a spin yet...i need to though!



Thank you so much! Yes, you definitely need too! 



ilsecita said:


> O-M-G I'm in love! You look stunning! Now I'm reconsidering the berry boots...



Thanks ilsecita! Not trying to enable you, but I'm really lovin' mine! 



fairygirl said:


> wow what a great combination, the berry and the momo! You look awesome.



Thanks so much fairygirl!!


----------



## Annaelle

Tee said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.



Those look amazing on you, as does the momo!

Wish i could wear my Berry's.. Pre-ordered and payed them in june...Still no shipment...And no explanation.
I really don't understand how come since i 've seen them online and in shops for weeks now..


----------



## so_sofya1985

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> She only has 10 sales under her account, with 1 negative who thinks the Rick Owens shoes are a fake, but other buyers purchased her Rick Owens shoes and were happy.
> 
> One buyer said shipping took a very long time...
> 
> I've read posters on the ebay thread here, say they get the label on-line which they feel gives them a few days to actually go the Post Office, but it looks good, as if they are intending to ship quickly.  So it seems this isn't that uncommon.
> 
> Your seller is probably just being lazy and waiting for another sale so she doesn't have to go to the Post Office twice in one week.
> 
> So, you cancelled the buy?



Hi Jayne, she just refunded me. Thank god! Well lazy or not I better off without transactions like that! Thank you for thoroughly checking the info in her! If I can do anything for you from UK let me know!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## so_sofya1985

After a nervous couple of days, I got the refund! Thank god.... Somehow I've been put off by blacksons thanks to the seller... Thinking what else to get instead!


----------



## Petite1010

Gals guess who? Ms Isabel Marant, what a beauty!!!!


----------



## mercer

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hi Jayne, she just refunded me. Thank god! Well lazy or not I better off without transactions like that! Thank you for thoroughly checking the info in her! If I can do anything for you from UK let me know!!!!!! Xxx



So glad you got your refund!


----------



## so_sofya1985

So I decided not to get the shoes again and instead ordered a burgundy pashli bag by Phillip lim 3.1! 

Unfortunately, although I think the most stylish ladies are all HERE on IM thread, when It arrives i won't be able to show it off proudly due to rules of this site!


----------



## so_sofya1985

mercer said:
			
		

> So glad you got your refund!



Thank you darling!


----------



## raradarling

jellylicious said:


> Tee-LOVE this combo! I want to steal this look. How are the Berrys? Do you find them comfy? I've been holding off the boots-this is not fair.  Seriously-they are made for each other.* I'm in trouble.*



Uh oh , Jelly!!! 



so_sofya1985 said:


> I'm the same! Yes it's been exactly a week and she went bananzas when I asked if she finally shipped them! Oufff and now when I ask her to refund me and cancel the purchase she isn't responding! What can I do?



What a drag. Glad it's been resolved!!!



Petite1010 said:


> Gals guess who? Ms Isabel Marant, what a beauty!!!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## am2022

Congrats sofya!!!

Gorgeous pic petite! thanks!

Ladies,  Spring shoes have arrived for preorders at espejto.

Sneakers:  Brians and balesi and bayley ( all beckett style hi tops in different forms)

Studded boots ( caleen) are there as well as studded sandals ( Charlotte and Lucie)
Go get them ladies!
The sandals are so much cheaper compared to moda operandi...!!!
There is a straw bag called Patcha that looks so cute for summer beach outings!

Link:

[


----------



## juneping

firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...


----------



## Annaelle

amacasa said:
			
		

> Congrats sofya!!!
> 
> Gorgeous pic petite! thanks!
> 
> Ladies,  Spring shoes have arrived for preorders at espejto.
> 
> Sneakers:  Brians and balesi and bayley ( all beckett style hi tops in different forms)
> 
> Studded boots ( caleen) are there as well as studded sandals ( Charlotte and Lucie)
> Go get them ladies!
> The sandals are so much cheaper compared to moda operandi...!!!
> There is a straw bag called Patcha that looks so cute for summer beach outings!
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.espejto.it/index.php?manufacturers_id=12&sortdir=a&page=2&osCsid=akv6jfbervjt4h5ornqurnfbi3



Amacasa, you better delete this link asap and put the general page link ..


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:
			
		

> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...



This outfit is stunning!


----------



## Tee

Annaelle said:


> Those look amazing on you, as does the momo!
> 
> Wish i could wear my Berry's.. Pre-ordered and payed them in june...Still no shipment...And no explanation.
> I really don't understand how come since i 've seen them online and in shops for weeks now..



Thank you Annaelle!!  Oh wow, hope you get them soon!!



juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...



Absolutely love this outfit June! You always style your Blacksons so cool and I love that skirt on you!


----------



## Tee

Petite1010 said:


> Gals guess who? Ms Isabel Marant, what a beauty!!!!



I agree, beautiful pic of her!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...


So pretty!!  The scarf is not IM, I assume?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> This outfit is stunning!





Tee said:


> Thank you Annaelle!!  Oh wow, hope you get them soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love this outfit June! You always style your Blacksons so cool and I love that skirt on you!





Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!!  The scarf is not IM, I assume?



thanks ladies!!
*jayne* - it's chan luu, IM has one just like it on NAP, may be the color is a little brighter than this.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...



lookin' good, june!  you really rock those blacksons!  love the quilted skirt too!


----------



## tb-purselover

Beautiful June!!!!



juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...


----------



## tb-purselover

Tee said:


> Hey ladies, here's a pic I posted today on my blog wearing my Momo jacket and Berry boots.


 
These two pieces go hand in hand. Beautiful as always Tee!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...



so pretty, June!!!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> lookin' good, june!  you really rock those blacksons!  love the quilted skirt too!





tb-purselover said:


> Beautiful June!!!!





mercer said:


> so pretty, June!!!



thank you!!


----------



## am2022

Loving the blackson
Pairing June !!!


----------



## Lolali

wow, really great pairing. Love the boots and skirt, would you mind sharing what size of the Zara skirt you got here? I am usually a size 2/27 at bottoms, wondering if i should get xs or s...how do you find the fit? TIA!



juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...


----------



## juneping

Lolali said:


> wow, really great pairing. Love the boots and skirt, would you mind sharing what size of the Zara skirt you got here? I am usually a size 2/27 at bottoms, wondering if i should get xs or s...how do you find the fit? TIA!



thanks!!
i am a US4 bottom, jeans 26 and i got the S...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Loving the blackson
> Pairing June !!!



thanks ama!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

The jackets arrrrriiiiiiiiiiveddddd!!!! Both so gorgeous!!!! I like the one with hooks a teeny bit more than the zipper one simply because the zipper one seems a bit boxier but looks great nevertheless when open! Both grey and burgundy are lovely! Weeee


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...



You look great June! I loved the firenze shirt. Still thinking about the sleeveless version in cream.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Oh la la!!!!!! I'm embarrassed for l'officiel!!!


----------



## juneping

this is bothering me and i want to call the attention to ladies who got the sneakers...
source: http://kontere.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/design-filequality-of-isabel-marant-sneakers/







i was planning to buy the one look like UGGs but after seeing this photo i am not sure...


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> this is bothering me and i want to call the attention to ladies who got the sneakers...
> source: http://kontere.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/design-filequality-of-isabel-marant-sneakers/
> 
> i was planning to buy the one look like UGGs but after seeing this photo i am not sure...



I haven't had any problems with the sneakers but I still cannot get over the incidence with my berrys! Looking at my janettes, Jacobs n berry boots I'd say the quality isn't all that


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> firenze shirt, blackson boots...sorry i forgot to take the jacket off to take a pic to show the shirt, i thought the shirt has a lot of potential to mix and match...


You look FAB!!! 



so_sofya1985 said:


> The jackets arrrrriiiiiiiiiiveddddd!!!! Both so gorgeous!!!! I like the one with hooks a teeny bit more than the zipper one simply because the zipper one seems a bit boxier but looks great nevertheless when open! Both grey and burgundy are lovely! Weeee


Congrats! I love my momo too! Mod pixs with PL bag???  

Glad you got your $$$ refunded!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> You look FAB!!!
> 
> Congrats! I love my momo too! Mod pixs with PL bag???
> 
> Glad you got your $$$ refunded!



Thanks darling! I'm still waiting for it to arrive sooooo,,,, which one is momo? Haha- hooks or zips?


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> this is bothering me and i want to call the attention to ladies who got the sneakers...
> source: http://kontere.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/design-filequality-of-isabel-marant-sneakers/
> i was planning to buy the one look like UGGs but after seeing this photo i am not sure...



The rubber soles on these sneakers are quite soft. I have noticed the wearing down of the heel on the pair that I have and I don't wear them too often. I'd say it highly depends on how often/how hard you walk in your shoes. Some people have a tendency to drag their heel more when walking. As I don't live in a city where I do much walking, I don't foresee mine to ever get that worn down. Can a cobbler even do anything with soft rubber soles on sneakers? I can only compare them to Vans or Chuck Taylor sneakers, and if those wear down, you just buy a new pair!


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Thanks darling! I'm still waiting for it to arrive sooooo,,,, which one is momo? Haha- hooks or zips?



momo-zippers,  monty-hooks
repeat 10x's


----------



## so_sofya1985

hahahah okay got it! I want to try them with bf jeans and high heels...should work no? How do you style yours?



jellylicious said:


> momo-zippers,  monty-hooks
> repeat 10x's


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> hahahah okay got it! I want to try them with bf jeans and high heels...should work no? How do you style yours?


I pair mine that way, and skirts too...and always with heels.


----------



## am2022

Love this one!!! Never knew !!! 




jellylicious said:


> momo-zippers,  monty-hooks
> repeat 10x's


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> I pair mine that way, and skirts too...and always with heels.



Sounds cool! Post some pics! Show em off!!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this is bothering me and i want to call the attention to ladies who got the sneakers...
> source: http://kontere.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/design-filequality-of-isabel-marant-sneakers/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was planning to buy the one look like UGGs but after seeing this photo i am not sure...


Do you want to have to baby your sneakers? 

I bought 2 pair of Chanel sneakers (sort of a low cut Betty style, to give you an example of what they look like) years ago, and I wear them to do all my walking and they haven't worn down.  How could they be fixed if they did?

I can't imagine having to worry about not walking too much in a pair of sneakers!


----------



## lapindelune

Does anyone have the Ivo skinny cords?
I'm confused by the sizing. I'm usually a UK8/10 in pants, but these are described as running small, so take the next size up.
Problem is, I am between an 8 and 10 so not sure what to do. The 38 may be too small.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> You look great June! I loved the firenze shirt. Still thinking about the sleeveless version in cream.


me too...i'll wait for the sale...



so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh la la!!!!!! I'm embarrassed for l'officiel!!!


so you got them rigth??



jellylicious said:


> You look FAB!!!
> 
> 
> Congrats! I love my momo too! Mod pixs with PL bag???
> 
> Glad you got your $$$ refunded!



thanks!!



dbaby said:


> The rubber soles on these sneakers are quite soft. I have noticed the wearing down of the heel on the pair that I have and I don't wear them too often. I'd say it highly depends on how often/how hard you walk in your shoes. Some people have a tendency to drag their heel more when walking. As I don't live in a city where I do much walking, I don't foresee mine to ever get that worn down. Can a cobbler even do anything with soft rubber soles on sneakers? I can only compare them to Vans or Chuck Taylor sneakers, and if those wear down, you just buy a new pair!





Jayne1 said:


> Do you want to have to baby your sneakers?
> 
> I bought 2 pair of Chanel sneakers (sort of a low cut Betty style, to give you an example of what they look like) years ago, and I wear them to do all my walking and they haven't worn down.  How could they be fixed if they did?
> 
> *I can't imagine having to worry about not walking too much in a pair of sneakers!*



my thoughts exactly...




lapindelune said:


> Does anyone have the Ivo skinny cords?
> I'm confused by the sizing. I'm usually a UK8/10 in pants, but these are described as running small, so take the next size up.
> Problem is, I am between an 8 and 10 so not sure what to do. The 38 may be too small.


i am interested to know as well...


----------



## HiromiT

What size are you in designer jeans? I'm a size 27 in JBrand, 7FAM, Rag & Bone, etc (not sure what that translates to in UK sizing) and got the Ivo in 36. They are TIGHT! They look on me like the modelling pics on Matches. http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125831

I can sit in them but not comfortably. Wish I got the 38 or even tried them for comparison, but they were sold out. I was so desperate to get these cords!

If you size up, the waist and hips might be more comfy but the legs will be looser and might look like the modelling pics on Maraym Nassir Zadeh http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/ivo-corduroy-pants

Hope this helps and good luck!



lapindelune said:


> Does anyone have the Ivo skinny cords?
> I'm confused by the sizing. I'm usually a UK8/10 in pants, but these are described as running small, so take the next size up.
> Problem is, I am between an 8 and 10 so not sure what to do. The 38 may be too small.


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks HiromiT!

I am 27 in 7FAM jeans, 28 in smaller cuts, but usually 27 in general. I knew to avoid the 36 Ivo's due to the model pics, but I agree with you about the legs if opting for a larger waist......

A 27 is just between a UK8 and UK10. Perfect if you're between standard sizing, like me!


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> What size are you in designer jeans? I'm a size 27 in JBrand, 7FAM, Rag & Bone, etc (not sure what that translates to in UK sizing) and got the Ivo in 36. They are TIGHT! They look on me like the modelling pics on Matches. http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/125831
> 
> I can sit in them but not comfortably. Wish I got the 38 or even tried them for comparison, but they were sold out. I was so desperate to get these cords!
> 
> If you size up, the waist and hips might be more comfy but the legs will be looser and might look like the modelling pics on Maraym Nassir Zadeh http://www.mnzstore.com/collections/isabel-marant/products/ivo-corduroy-pants
> 
> Hope this helps and good luck!





lapindelune said:


> Thanks HiromiT!
> 
> I am 27 in 7FAM jeans, 28 in smaller cuts, but usually 27 in general. I knew to avoid the 36 Ivo's due to the model pics, but I agree with you about the legs if opting for a larger waist......



the tighter look is much better tho....but i know the drill of wearing tight pants ---> very uncomfortable... but thank god the crotch area is not bothersome....hahaha


----------



## Jayne1

Found this in the celebrity thread.  Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Found this in the celebrity thread.  Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...


...
her friend was wearing the dickers right?


----------



## am2022

but love the givenchy shark tooth necklace on her friend!!! But the price is way up there!



Jayne1 said:


> Found this in the celebrity thread. Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

dbaby said:


> The rubber soles on these sneakers are quite soft. I have noticed the wearing down of the heel on the pair that I have and I don't wear them too often. I'd say it highly depends on how often/how hard you walk in your shoes. Some people have a tendency to drag their heel more when walking. As I don't live in a city where I do much walking, I don't foresee mine to ever get that worn down. Can a cobbler even do anything with soft rubber soles on sneakers? I can only compare them to Vans or Chuck Taylor sneakers, and if those wear down, you just buy a new pair!



Hmm, I've had one of my pairs for over a year now, and for the first 6 months I wore that exact pair around 4 times a week, and they're not even close to what hers looks like, and I don't think they'll ever reach that point within the time I find them cool. She must be walking VERY strange.


----------



## Tee

tb-purselover said:


> These two pieces go hand in hand. Beautiful as always Tee!



Thank you so much tb!!


----------



## Pembldon

lapindelune said:


> Thanks HiromiT!
> 
> I am 27 in 7FAM jeans, 28 in smaller cuts, but usually 27 in general. I knew to avoid the 36 Ivo's due to the model pics, but I agree with you about the legs if opting for a larger waist......
> 
> A 27 is just between a UK8 and UK10. Perfect if you're between standard sizing, like me!



Hi, I've seen your blog and think we're a very similar shape. I'm also an 8-10 and 27 waist jbrand/ acne, 26 mother/ whistles and I tried the Ivo. I tried the 38 and they were really tight, I didn't even bother with the 36! I really want them in the grey but I found them so low cut I'd never be able to sit down comfortably. I think to get the look of the way they are on la Garonne and MNZ store you may have to go for a 40. The 38 were still pretty figure hugging.


----------



## Pembldon

Jayne1 said:


> Found this in the celebrity thread.  Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...



So wrong. One looks like its on the wrong foot and are they orange tights???


----------



## juneping

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've seen your blog and think we're a very similar shape. I'm also an 8-10 and 27 waist jbrand/ acne, 26 mother/ whistles and I tried the Ivo. I tried the 38 and they were really tight, I didn't even bother with the 36! I really want them in the grey but I found them so low cut I'd never be able to sit down comfortably. I think to get the look of the way they are on la Garonne and MNZ store you may have to go for a 40. The 38 were still pretty figure hugging.



i think current/elliot or jbrand also got something almost look the same in cord...


----------



## lapindelune

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've seen your blog and think we're a very similar shape. I'm also an 8-10 and 27 waist jbrand/ acne, 26 mother/ whistles and I tried the Ivo. I tried the 38 and they were really tight, I didn't even bother with the 36! I really want them in the grey but I found them so low cut I'd never be able to sit down comfortably. I think to get the look of the way they are on la Garonne and MNZ store you may have to go for a 40. The 38 were still pretty figure hugging.



Thanks for the info! It's always surprising to find someone has heard of the blog!

I think that I would have to try these on (no chance of that anytime soon here, though, I am impossibly far away from any IM stockists). Had a feeling the 38 would be small, considering the way the 36 fit the models. I can imagine the 40 flapping around my calves like flares whilst fitting my hips just so!


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> me too...i'll wait for the sale...
> 
> so you got them rigth??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> my thoughts exactly...
> 
> i am interested to know as well...



No I ordered a PL bag instead! You look superb though!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Pembldon said:
			
		

> Hi, I've seen your blog and think we're a very similar shape. I'm also an 8-10 and 27 waist jbrand/ acne, 26 mother/ whistles and I tried the Ivo. I tried the 38 and they were really tight, I didn't even bother with the 36! I really want them in the grey but I found them so low cut I'd never be able to sit down comfortably. I think to get the look of the way they are on la Garonne and MNZ store you may have to go for a 40. The 38 were still pretty figure hugging.



Darn it! I badly want these but sounds like 40 is too small for me and that is the only size left on Matches!


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> Found this in the celebrity thread.  Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...



OYE!!!


----------



## rocket06

I wear sz26 jbrand, any cut. And i just got my ivo cords sz 38. Its just slightly fitted at hip area, due to my slight after child bearing hip. 
Its a nice fit n leg is roomy too. SA said hers stretched out a fair bit so not to upsize.

Hope this helps. Happy IM shopping...


----------



## juneping

this is the coat i got from last s/s sale from barneys....
i also caved and got the nuta skirt, it's hidden in the huge coat. it's a little too short...bf kept saying time to buy longer skirt..ush:


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> this is the coat i got from last s/s sale from barneys....
> i also caved and got the nuta skirt, it's hidden in the huge coat. it's a little too short...bf kept saying time to buy longer skirt..ush:



But you have the legs for it! I say it looks great.


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> But you have the legs for it! I say it looks great.



Agreed!  Show 'em off!


----------



## Tiare

Jayne1 said:


> Found this in the celebrity thread.  Who knew the boots could ever look wrong...



Awww, poor Taraji. I love her so much on Person of Interest, I can almost, (okay, maybe not,) look past the sock fail of 2012


----------



## so_sofya1985

Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both 

Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!


----------



## so_sofya1985

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both
> 
> Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!



Oh no! Forgot to say the  XL wool scarf was hand knitted by my mum bless her!


----------



## ilsecita

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both
> 
> Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!



Super cute! Ugh now i wanna track down the gray one too! Also love your nail polish!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ilsecita said:
			
		

> Super cute! Ugh now i wanna track down the gray one too! Also love your nail polish!



If you are from the uk, flannels shop online has it an thank you! The nail polish is essie gray and Chanel top matt coat - I'm addicted to the Matt effect! You should try it!


----------



## ilsecita

so_sofya1985 said:


> If you are from the uk, flannels shop online has it an thank you! The nail polish is essie gray and Chanel top matt coat - I'm addicted to the Matt effect! You should try it!



I'm not in the Uk  they seem to have the burgundy Monty online thought. I have the burgundy momo and now want the gray as well haha. Ohhhh I will definitely try that nail polish combo! It looks so chic.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> But you have the legs for it! I say it looks great.





mercer said:


> Agreed!  Show 'em off!



thanks ladies!!



so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both
> 
> Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!



you look so chic....what bag you were carrying??


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> thanks ladies!!
> 
> you look so chic....what bag you were carrying??



Thank you very much! Phantom Celine it is


----------



## Brigitte031

so_sofya1985 said:


> If you are from the uk, flannels shop online has it an thank you! The nail polish is essie gray and Chanel top matt coat - I'm addicted to the Matt effect! You should try it!



I looove me some Chanel nail polish and even though I've never tried a matte top coat I think I'm going to have to run out and get it! I love your nail polish as well. 

You look fantastic in your new jacket!


----------



## so_sofya1985

ilsecita said:
			
		

> I'm not in the Uk  they seem to have the burgundy Monty online thought. I have the burgundy momo and now want the gray as well haha. Ohhhh I will definitely try that nail polish combo! It looks so chic.



If you get the Matt top coat just try on all nail polishes you don't love any more. You will be surprised  well those jackets are fairly easy to find not like their shoes


----------



## so_sofya1985

Brigitte031 said:
			
		

> I looove me some Chanel nail polish and even though I've never tried a matte top coat I think I'm going to have to run out and get it! I love your nail polish as well.
> 
> You look fantastic in your new jacket!



Thank you Brigitte! Try try I think it's perfect for autumn/winter!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> this is the coat i got from last s/s sale from barneys....
> i also caved and got the nuta skirt, it's hidden in the huge coat. it's a little too short...bf kept saying time to buy longer skirt..ush:


I keep repeating over and over that the posters here look better in the clothes than the runway models and certain TV actresses too. 

You make that coat look fabulous.  I tried it in the store and it was a sack on me.  Seeing it on you shows me how it's supposed to look!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> this is the coat i got from last s/s sale from barneys....
> i also caved and got the nuta skirt, it's hidden in the huge coat. it's a little too short...bf kept saying time to buy longer skirt..ush:


Paco coat looks great! Such a perfect piece for this kind of weather we have at the moment. 



so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both
> 
> Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!


 Love this combo!!! Gold becketts really compliments the mostly grey tones. Thanks for the chanel matte top coat-will try it as well.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I keep repeating over and over that the posters here look better in the clothes than the runway models and certain TV actresses too.
> 
> You make that coat look fabulous.  I tried it in the store and it was a sack on me.  Seeing it on you shows me how it's supposed to look!





jellylicious said:


> Paco coat looks great! Such a perfect piece for this kind of weather we have at the moment.
> 
> 
> Love this combo!!! Gold becketts really compliments the mostly grey tones. Thanks for the chanel matte top coat-will try it as well.



thank you!!
oh..thanks for telling me the style name, i couldn't remember...


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Paco coat looks great! Such a perfect piece for this kind of weather we have at the moment.
> 
> Love this combo!!! Gold becketts really compliments the mostly grey tones. Thanks for the chanel matte top coat-will try it as well.



You are very welcome!


----------



## ilsecita

so_sofya1985 said:


> If you get the Matt top coat just try on all nail polishes you don't love any more. You will be surprised  well those jackets are fairly easy to find not like their shoes



Haha oh I know! I LOVE adding matte top coats! It's like a whole different polish haha. And yes hopefully I'll be able to find me a momo in gray


----------



## HiromiT

You're welcome Lapin! Now I hope this will be of further help (and not add to the confusion) -- I found a size 38 and they fit me perfectly! There is just enough give at the hip/waist for comfort. And the rise even feels slightly higher (phew!). The legs aren't too wide either but I do have athletic legs. Anyway I bought them too and now have both colours: charbon and ardoise. Yes, I really love these cords!

From your blog pics, you look taller and slimmer than me (lovely blog, by the way!). So I wonder if you should consider a 38? I know it depends on one's proportions too...so let me know if you want me to measure the cords or post modelling pics. For reference, I'm only 160cm tall.

And thanks for the tip on UK sizing! I love All Saints and wear 8 or 10 in their tops, so this will give me an idea on where to start with their bottoms.



lapindelune said:


> Thanks HiromiT!
> 
> I am 27 in 7FAM jeans, 28 in smaller cuts, but usually 27 in general. I knew to avoid the 36 Ivo's due to the model pics, but I agree with you about the legs if opting for a larger waist......
> 
> A 27 is just between a UK8 and UK10. Perfect if you're between standard sizing, like me!


----------



## ElleFlowers

juneping said:


> this is bothering me and i want to call the attention to ladies who got the sneakers...
> source: http://kontere.wordpress.com/2012/10/15/design-filequality-of-isabel-marant-sneakers/
> 
> kontere.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/img_5871.jpg?w=580&h=776
> 
> i was planning to buy the one look like UGGs but after seeing this photo i am not sure...



I am not sure where this picture is from, i hope i am not offending anyone. I am a little bit in doubt about what i see on this pic. The edges of the place which have rubbed off seem way too sharp, it looks a bit like this has been done with a little help from machinery. furthermore both sneakers show the same pattern, which normally is not the case. The sneakers i have worn a thousand times dont look that sharply rubbed off as i see on this pic. In addition to that the other part of the sole of the shoe looks unharmed?

Sorry for the crime scene investigation, but it looks like someone tried to kill some IM sneakers!


----------



## flower71

Hurry girls, berry in red available on mytheresa, lots of sizes...but no 40


----------



## juneping

ElleFlowers said:


> *I am not sure where this picture is from,* i hope i am not offending anyone. I am a little bit in doubt about what i see on this pic. The edges of the place which have rubbed off seem way too sharp, it looks a bit like this has been done with a little help from machinery. furthermore both sneakers show the same pattern, which normally is not the case. The sneakers i have worn a thousand times dont look that sharply rubbed off as i see on this pic. In addition to that the other part of the sole of the shoe looks unharmed?
> 
> Sorry for the crime scene investigation, but it looks like someone tried to kill some IM sneakers!



i post the link of the blog....so it's from that blogger...


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Hurry girls, berry in red available on mytheresa, lots of sizes...but no 40



the gray ones are on barneys also....


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> the gray ones are on barneys also....





flower71 said:


> Hurry girls, berry in red available on mytheresa, lots of sizes...but no 40



Oh dear, you girls are killing me!!! The grey ones are TDF!


----------



## Sam.B

flower71 said:


> Hurry girls, berry in red available on mytheresa, lots of sizes...but no 40


It was me that purchased the size 40, if they aren't any good, I'll let you know when I send them back. Or just pm me, if you want them, and they are no good to me.


----------



## mercer

so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing the grey one first! I looooooooove it! LOVE it changed jeans in the afternoon! Works with both
> 
> Oh and! Apparently gold beckets also look great with grey jeans! Defo worth keeping!



Perfect!  Such a great jacket!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

mercer said:
			
		

> Perfect!  Such a great jacket!!



I agree and thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Selfridges online just got more clothes and shoes in! Have a look ladies!


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> the gray ones are on barneys also....



the gray ones are my favorite. tempting


----------



## deango

Kate Moss


----------



## gymangel812

i know it's early but when does the soho boutique usually start their sales? is it a bit before or around thanksgiving or later? i have my eye on a few items!


----------



## larastyle

deango said:


> Kate Moss
> View attachment 1919825



I thought that was Gwyneth Paltrow...


----------



## rdgldy

Barneys has the burgundy in all sizes!!!  Keeping myself away from the keyboard.....
Too trendy to have two pair, but they are stunning.


----------



## Cullinan

rdgldy said:


> Barneys has the burgundy in all sizes!!!  Keeping myself away from the keyboard.....
> Too trendy to have two pair, but they are stunning.



I buy at least 2 of everything I fall in love with!.,!


----------



## rdgldy

I tend to do that too much!!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Berrys


----------



## am2022

this colorway is amazing!!! with different undertones that's perfect!!! Le- Sigh!


tb-purselover said:


> Berrys


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Berrys



i thought this color way in blackson was on the runway but i haven't seen this in the store...anyone has seen this in blackson? i am curious...


----------



## Sam.B

juneping said:


> i thought this color way in blackson was on the runway but i haven't seen this in the store...anyone has seen this in blackson? i am curious...


I thought I saw a pair on ebay, but not sure if they were the grey. They looked a similar colour.


----------



## Jayne1

We need a sale!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> We need a sale!



no kidding....this thread was almost asleep the whole day...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> We need a sale!





juneping said:


> no kidding....this thread was almost asleep the whole day...



sorry i've been so quiet...a bit bogged down lately, but....

...i wholeheartedly agree!  i think i'm done w/my big full price purchases for the season...now just waiting (im)patiently for the sales to begin to see if i can nab a few more items from my watch list!


----------



## tb-purselover

Here are some more pics to liven up the thread! Of course one of these pics are from someone we all know and love . In her new Milwaukee boots! Love ya Kayin!


----------



## juneping

i saw kayin's photos this weekend...they look amazing on her.

who's the blonde? i like the ivo...gosh so many things i like but want to wait for the etoile s/s collection...


----------



## jadecee

tb-purselover said:


> Here are some more pics to liven up the thread! Of course one of these pics are from someone we all know and love . In her new Milwaukee boots! Love ya Kayin!



Love these!  So effortlessly chic!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i saw kayin's photos this weekend...they look amazing on her.
> 
> *who's the blonde? *i like the ivo...gosh so many things i like but want to wait for the etoile s/s collection...



I found the pic on thetrendreport.gr, It is from Sofis Snapshots. I  recently and started following her.

http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/sofissnapshots/

Yeah, love the Ivo's too. But I am also curious to see what comes out for the etoile s/s collection. I might pick up some things during the sales. It can't come soon enough! I have a few things on my wishlist.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I found the pic on thetrendreport.gr, It is from Sofis Snapshots. I  recently and started following her.
> 
> http://bloggar.aftonbladet.se/sofissnapshots/
> 
> Yeah, love the Ivo's too. But I am also curious to see what comes out for the etoile s/s collection. I might pick up some things during the sales. It can't come soon enough! I have a few things on my wishlist.



i have been going back and forth...i think i will aim at the pumps. pls god let there be size 7 left for me.
i have a strong feeling the firenze will go on sale...make me feel a little bad of getting it early....
oh forgot to say i am leaning towards not getting the sandals. just too much...why i feel so much better??


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> i have been going back and forth...i think i will aim at the pumps. pls god let there be size 7 left for me.
> i have a strong feeling the firenze will go on sale...make me feel a little bad of getting it early....
> oh forgot to say i am leaning towards not getting the sandals. just too much...why i feel so much better??



The pumps are amazing and on my wishlist. But I am going to have to narrow down mine. I am not sure yet what to pull the trigger on.

I love the firenze top, flower top, and flavie. But only one will be the one I get when the sale comes. I love the Ivo but I have so many IM pants. So I need to figure out if I need it or should get a skirt or dress instead lol.

Pumps are gorgeous, but I need to go try them on before the sale. Because I am not sure how comfy they are and I already got the blacksons this season. So another pair of shoes would be a "nice to have" for me. High heeled shoes at this time in my life, running after little kids, is not very practical (although I love IM shoes more then anything!).

Yeah, I love the sandals for s/s. They look so sexy. But I am passing on those too. I agree, too much $$ for the amount of wear. Although I am pleased to see lower heeled options! In reality, I'm not a big sandal gal, so the price point is too high to justify the purchase. They would probably sit in my closet and I would just admire them instead of reaching for them.


----------



## dbaby

tb-purselover said:


> Here are some more pics to liven up the thread! Of course one of these pics are from someone we all know and love . In her new Milwaukee boots! Love ya Kayin!



I need those Ivo pants. I tried on the ardoise color and yes, they do run tiny around the hips/thighs area. I'll have to take the 38 and take in the waistband. Both are such great looks.


----------



## jellylicious

dbaby said:


> I need those Ivo pants. I tried on the ardoise color and yes, they do run tiny around the hips/thighs area. I'll have to take the 38 and take in the waistband. Both are such great looks.



hoping i could find the ivos during sales. fingers crossed!


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> hoping i could find the ivos during sales. fingers crossed!



Yes, I'm debating if I should get them at 20% off or wait until sales in about a month...Barneys only takes 30% off for first markdown on IM, correct?


----------



## mercer

I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?


----------



## so_sofya1985

mercer said:
			
		

> I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?



I.am. Exactly the same!!!!!!!!! Is there a pill for that????


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Yes, I'm debating if I should get them at 20% off or wait until sales in about a month...Barneys only takes 30% off for first markdown on IM, correct?



oh..i want to find out as well. i can't recall it's 40% or 30% off the first round.  something tells me it's 40% and then 60% for the second round.


----------



## am2022

that's right june... 40% first cut then after 4-6 weeks, goes to 60% off, then 2 -3 weeks later, the high end items like the row and balmain would go down further to 70 - 80%!
then its warehouse sale!



juneping said:


> oh..i want to find out as well. i can't recall it's 40% or 30% off the first round. something tells me it's 40% and then 60% for the second round.


----------



## Suzyy

Hi IM gals!
Was wondering if any of you Ulyse jacket in Bronze owners have a belt they want to sell me?  I recently bought one on Ebay and it was missing a belt and I'd like it to be compete.  Anyone?


----------



## raradarling

mercer said:


> I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?



Totally!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?


It's a stressful time.  I have to force myself to not buy until a discount...


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> that's right june... 40% first cut then after 4-6 weeks, goes to 60% off, then 2 -3 weeks later, the high end items like the row and balmain would go down further to 70 - 80%!
> then its warehouse sale!



i trust you before i trust myself on the info...


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?



i think the worst part is i always like f/w collection more than the s/s collection. it's so hard to resist the temptation....i have a long wish list and now i could only get the pumps...b/c i bought other things as well. i had some things on my wish list which were already sold out. it's kind of good in a way...


----------



## juneping

:tumbleweed:





the flint dress & mony boots


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the *flint dress & mony *boots


Pretty!  You forgot to mention the scarf...


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Pretty!  You forgot to mention the scarf...


Oooo...actually i was in IM head to toe...lexy jacket and rivera scarf... :shame:


----------



## raradarling

juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots



Looking good, June! As per usual! Loooooove the black Monys.


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:
			
		

> Oooo...actually i was in IM head to toe...lexy jacket and rivera scarf... :shame:



Always great outfits! I wish it stayed consistently colder here


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots



great outfit, june!  love that last year's lexy compliments this year's flint so nicely!  drooling over your mony's too!


----------



## mercer

Fabulous as always, June!!!



juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies....


----------



## Cullinan

juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots




Very nice and cool and true Parisian understated chic!

I like the look a lot


----------



## juneping

Cullinan said:


> Very nice and cool and true Parisian understated chic!
> 
> I like the look a lot


thank you!!


----------



## tb-purselover

You look awesome June!!! I love the entire IM outfit. 

Did the belt come with the dress or is it borrowed from one of your other IM dresses? I love how you cinched it in like that. An entire different look.



juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> You look awesome June!!! I love the entire IM outfit.
> 
> Did the belt come with the dress or is it borrowed from one of your other IM dresses? I love how you cinched it in like that. An entire different look.



thanks TB!! yes...i borrowed it from another IM dress. it didn't come with any belt...


----------



## Jayne1

So... I've noticed at The Outnet, some random piece of year old IM will suddenly appear.

It was sold out at sale price on NAP, wasn't listed on The Outnet in a year, if it was ever there... and  out of the blue, it appears.  Just one.  Often gone in a day or two.  Sold fast.

Where do these pieces come from?  A NAP source or perhaps they buy up old odds and ends from somewhere else?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> So... I've noticed at The Outnet, some random piece of year old IM will suddenly appear.
> 
> It was sold out at sale price on NAP, wasn't listed on The Outnet in a year, if it was ever there... and out of the blue, it appears. Just one. Often gone in a day or two. Sold fast.
> 
> Where do these pieces come from? A NAP source or perhaps they buy up old odds and ends from somewhere else?


 
I've noticed it, too.  I think it's stuff that just gets unearthed in the warehouse; probably was sitting on the wrong shelf or something.  I wish they would find a July jacket in my size!


----------



## mercer

Matches has some teeny tiny thumbnails up of some IM spring items.  Not very satisfying because the pictures don't expand!

http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/lookbook2?filter=Designer:IsabelMarant


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Matches has some teeny tiny thumbnails up of some IM spring items.  Not very satisfying because the pictures don't expand!
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/lookbook2?filter=Designer:IsabelMarant



can't see....can u do a print screen??


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> can't see....can u do a print screen??


 
Sorry, It doesn't let me link to the exact page- just use the pulldown menu for the lookbook.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Sorry, It doesn't let me link to the exact page- just use the pulldown menu for the lookbook.


ah...finally worked...thanks!!


----------



## Jayne1

If anyone can't see it -- here it is.  It says the pictures are clickable, but they are not.


----------



## raradarling

Jayne1 said:


> If anyone can't see it -- here it is.  It says the pictures are clickable, but they are not.



thanks! LOVE those fuschia Bobbys!! funny tho, that when you click the thumbnail it says 296 pounds, then when you ask them to notify you by email when it arrives online the price says 355 pounds!


----------



## gymangel812

raradarling said:


> thanks! LOVE those fuschia Bobbys!! funny tho, that when you click the thumbnail it says 296 pounds, then when you ask them to notify you by email when it arrives online the price says 355 pounds!


those bobbys look great but i hope these come in bobby:


----------



## saira1214

deango said:
			
		

> Kate Moss






			
				rdgldy said:
			
		

> Barneys has the burgundy in all sizes!!!  Keeping myself away from the keyboard.....
> Too trendy to have two pair, but they are stunning.



Saw these a Barneys in burgundy. Sooooo gorg, but they look soooo hard to walk in. The heel is super thin. I feel like they shoes would get scuffed.


----------



## deango




----------



## zzhoneybee

deango said:


>



she is SO beautiful!


----------



## juneping

nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...


----------



## Tyna

juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...



Love the outfit! Especially skirt, reminds me of AW


----------



## am2022

adorable.. both mom and son!!!



deango said:


>


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...


 
You look so pretty!  I have the exact same scarf on today, too!  It's such a perfect weight and hangs so nicely.


----------



## am2022

june loving all the looks!!! I suddenly am missing New York.. Haven't visited the city since 2003!!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...



So pretty!


----------



## juneping

deango said:


>



are those IM sneakers...the studded version??



Tyna said:


> Love the outfit! Especially skirt, reminds me of AW


thanks!! i think a few other labels also have something similar...i thought this one is thicker from the stock/modeling photos...



mercer said:


> You look so pretty!  I have the exact same scarf on today, too!  It's such a perfect weight and hangs so nicely.


rivera is my fav...among all the scarves i have...



amacasa said:


> june loving all the looks!!! I suddenly am missing New York.. Haven't visited the city since 2003!!!


if you ever come to NY...give me a shout out...would love to meet you...



Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!




thank you ladies!!!


----------



## DollyAntics

These aren't IM sneakers.


----------



## tb-purselover

Very pretty June! I love the Rivera scarf. It is one of my favs that she did. The whole outfit is making me wish I got the scarf...and that nuta skirt! D'oh. I hope it is still there when sale comes. I see my wish list growing ack!




juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...



very chic, june!  
i'm wearing my riviera scarf today too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> june loving all the looks!!! I suddenly am missing New York.. Haven't visited the city since 2003!!!



i agree w/june!  we could do an IM shop meet!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Very pretty June! I love the Rivera scarf. It is one of my favs that she did. The whole outfit is making me wish I got the scarf...and that nuta skirt! D'oh. I hope it is still there when sale comes. I see my wish list growing ack!


i felt bad of knocking the nuta at the beginning...:shame: but i realized a few other designers had the same thing. so i gave it a try. and i felt this is a very simple skirt but with a twist. most smaller sizes are sold out though...mine is a S for reference.



nycbagfiend said:


> very chic, june!
> i'm wearing my riviera scarf today too!


yay....



nycbagfiend said:


> i agree w/june!  we could do an IM shop meet!


----------



## Cullinan

deango said:


>




Look lovely and warm in that coat - and your little one is SO cute.,,


----------



## dbaby

Favorite fall outfit now. Bronze Kady, Bordeaux Manlys, Zara top and J Brand jeans


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:
			
		

> Favorite fall outfit now. Bronze Kady, Bordeaux Manlys, Zara top and J Brand jeans



I love your bronze Kady! Also I am so jealous you have fall. I moved to a horrible place with no fall, goes straight to winter. I am miserable haha


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Favorite fall outfit now. Bronze Kady, Bordeaux Manlys, Zara top and J Brand jeans



oh..the manly boots....so gorgeous. perfect with the kady...great pairing!!


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone tried on the yumi laser cut leather dress? I saw it at the soho store and fell in love but didnt try it because i knew it would lbe expensive. I am very much hoping to find it on sale but hakve no way to try it on.


----------



## msliu22

Fun photos from IM's new store:

http://www.vogue.fr/sorties/on-y-et...nouvelle-boutique-isabel-marant-a-paris/10301

and Jeanne's blog: 

http://jeannedamas.blogspot.com/


----------



## angelastoel

It has been a while since I posted a outfit pick, but I have been lurking in here to follow all the nice conversations and pics.
today, I wore my Fosfo jacket and Bazil sneakers. everything else is from zara


----------



## KristyDarling

dbaby said:


> I need those Ivo pants. I tried on the ardoise color and yes, they do run tiny around the hips/thighs area. I'll have to take the 38 and take in the waistband. Both are such great looks.



Gosh, the Ivos look SO great on everyone in the pics I've seen, but they totally didn't work for my body type. Like you, the waist was super-loose on me and would've costed a ton of $$$ to take in. They fit great in the hips and thighs but were loose around my knees and calves (and I do NOT have skinny calves, they're muscular). So I'm pretty sure these pants were made for longer legs and longer torsos than mine...the story of my life! 



mercer said:


> I hate this time of year!  I make purchasing mistakes because I get impatient waiting for sales/new items. I end up buying something weird on ebay or an item I only slightly love at full price. Then 3 weeks go by, everything goes on sale and the new items start to pop up, and I'm kicking myself for buying all that stuff I didn't "love".  Must. Stay. Strong.  Is it possible to enter a fugue state during these next few dangerous shopping boredom weeks?





Jayne1 said:


> It's a stressful time.  I have to force myself to not buy until a discount...



Mercer and Jayne, I hear you guys on this!  My solution is to buy lower-priced but still high-quality items from designers like Rag & Bone, Marc by Marc Jacobs, or Current/Elliott, who often have similar styles but at a much better price point! I was able to pick up a few nice IM-esque things at the recent F&F sales at Saks and Bloomie's. 



juneping said:


> i think the worst part is i always like f/w collection more than the s/s collection. it's so hard to resist the temptation....i have a long wish list and now i could only get the pumps...b/c i bought other things as well. i had some things on my wish list which were already sold out. it's kind of good in a way...



I'm the same way. I rarely buy things from her S/S collections...I find that her F/W stuff is more wearable (i.e., not as sexy and revealing) and better suits my trying-not-to-be-frumpy working mom lifestyle. 



juneping said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flint dress & mony boots



Adorable! The Lexy looks so much cooler on you than it does on me. It's a perfect fit. Mine makes me look like a linebacker with the big shoulder pads, and I hardly ever wear it.  But if I had sized down, the armholes would've been too tight! Oh well. 



juneping said:


> nuta skirt :shame:, rivera scarf and mony boots...



Dude, totally hot! You should rock little miniskirts more often!! And I love your Monys...mine are gray and I'm always wishing they were black! 



dbaby said:


> Favorite fall outfit now. Bronze Kady, Bordeaux Manlys, Zara top and J Brand jeans



This is a gorgeous ensemble! 



angelastoel said:


> It has been a while since I posted a outfit pick, but I have been lurking in here to follow all the nice conversations and pics.
> today, I wore my Fosfo jacket and Bazil sneakers. everything else is from zara



Perfectly put together, as always!


----------



## Cullinan

angelastoel said:


> It has been a while since I posted a outfit pick, but I have been lurking in here to follow all the nice conversations and pics.
> today, I wore my Fosfo jacket and Bazil sneakers. everything else is from zara




You look terrific!!!

I didn't realise a Zara outfit could look so designerish!!

The jacket and sneakers are great too...


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> Gosh, the Ivos look SO great on everyone in the pics I've seen, but they totally didn't work for my body type. Like you, the waist was super-loose on me and would've costed a ton of $$$ to take in. They fit great in the hips and thighs but were loose around my knees and calves (and I do NOT have skinny calves, they're muscular). So I'm pretty sure these pants were made for longer legs and longer torsos than mine...the story of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer and Jayne, I hear you guys on this!  My solution is to buy lower-priced but still high-quality items from designers like Rag & Bone, Marc by Marc Jacobs, or Current/Elliott, who often have similar styles but at a much better price point! I was able to pick up a few nice IM-esque things at the recent F&F sales at Saks and Bloomie's.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way. I rarely buy things from her S/S collections...I find that her F/W stuff is more wearable (i.e., not as sexy and revealing) and better suits my trying-not-to-be-frumpy working mom lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable! The Lexy looks so much cooler on you than it does on me. It's a perfect fit. Mine makes me look like a linebacker with the big shoulder pads, and I hardly ever wear it.  But if I had sized down, the armholes would've been too tight! Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, totally hot! You should rock little miniskirts more often!! And I love your Monys...mine are gray and I'm always wishing they were black!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous ensemble!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfectly put together, as always!



thank you *kristy*!!


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> I love your bronze Kady! Also I am so jealous you have fall. I moved to a horrible place with no fall, goes straight to winter. I am miserable haha





juneping said:


> oh..the manly boots....so gorgeous. perfect with the kady...great pairing!!





KristyDarling said:


> Gosh, the Ivos look SO great on everyone in the pics I've seen, but they totally didn't work for my body type. Like you, the waist was super-loose on me and would've costed a ton of $$$ to take in. They fit great in the hips and thighs but were loose around my knees and calves (and I do NOT have skinny calves, they're muscular). So I'm pretty sure these pants were made for longer legs and longer torsos than mine...the story of my life!
> 
> This is a gorgeous ensemble!



Thank you, ladies! I'm also having a hard time saying no to buying things at 20% off now knowing that it will be 30-40% in a month or less. Bad news bears.

Kristy, I haven't jumped the gun on the ivos yet. I've never had a tailor take in the waistband for pants like these before, is it very expensive?


----------



## larastyle

I just had one of the ivos old version pants taken in , in the waist,  and she is charging me $12 ( regular $18) she is giving me a discount since I have been a long time customer.  She is not a rookie,  she has been a tailor for over 30 years...so I would say anywhere between $15- $25...it is not bad.

Kristy, I haven't jumped the gun on the ivos yet. I've never had a tailor take in the waistband for pants like these before, is it very expensive?[/QUOTE]


----------



## KristyDarling

dbaby said:


> Kristy, I haven't jumped the gun on the ivos yet. I've never had a tailor take in the waistband for pants like these before, is it very expensive?



Hi dbaby! It depends on how much needs to be taken in, because it could affect stuff like how the seams and pockets appear around your hips/behind. In my region (SF Bay Area) I would say at least $25 and on up. HTH!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.    

I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functioning at the moment .   

I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.

I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.
> 
> I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functional at the moment .
> 
> I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.
> 
> I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.



I adore your trash rouge blouse! I've always loved that print but I couldn't buy the dress or top version (with studded neck) because my head was too big for the (non-stretchy) opening.  I envy your petite and dainty head!   You look gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Paris Darling

angelastoel said:


> It has been a while since I posted a outfit pick, but I have been lurking in here to follow all the nice conversations and pics.
> today, I wore my Fosfo jacket and Bazil sneakers. everything else is from zara



You look great!


----------



## HiromiT

Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
- *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
- *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
- *Monty* jacket in grey.
- *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut. 
- *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.

All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.

I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.

Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.


----------



## gymangel812

HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.


Great scores! Where did you find them?


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.



congrats!! so jealous over here....


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> congrats!! so jealous over here....



Thanks june! Jealous of you with upcoming Barney's and IM boutique sales!


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks gymangel. PM'd you 



gymangel812 said:


> Great scores! Where did you find them?


----------



## heavenly_emi

hi ladies,

could someone help me id this coat please?

thank you!


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - Pearl jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - Odessa jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - Monty jacket in grey.
> - Ivo cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - Noua top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.



Well done on your purchases! Love it all


----------



## birkingal

Posted this on my blog today. This is an oldie but the Lexy's still is, to this day, my favorite IM piece.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.
> 
> I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functioning at the moment .
> 
> I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.
> 
> I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.



Tonka, I just adore your outfits. I love how you put the pieces together and they're invariably chic every single time. 

Yikes! I've heard plenty of horror stories from friends about their renovation. Thank goodness you've got a good agent.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.



Everything is amazing, you are soooo lucky! I would love to find Ivos and the Odessa in grey on sale, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## katl

HiromiT said:


> Thanks gymangel. PM'd you


Can you PM me the store info as well? Many thanks!


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> Posted this on my blog today. This is an oldie but the Lexy's still is, to this day, my favorite IM piece.



i love the pairing...simple, with the chanel clutch, it just so effortlessly chic.


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks so_sofya! You convinced me that it's not redundant to have both the Momo and Monty. 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Well done on your purchases! Love it all


----------



## Cullinan

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.
> 
> I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functioning at the moment .
> 
> I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.
> 
> I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.




Looking great - the outfit works really well!
Good luck with your closet designing!


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:


> Thanks so_sofya! You convinced me that it's not redundant to have both the Momo and Monty.




i am glad i did ehhhhh by the time sales come here....nothing good will be left Lets see lets see


----------



## ilsecita

HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.




WOW that is amazing? Which store did you get from? I feel like I must do some shopping!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.
> 
> I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functioning at the moment .
> 
> I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.
> 
> I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.



long time *tonka*!!
looking good as always...come back soon...miss your outfit posts...


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!* 

*Kristy ~* I love the studded neck version silk blouse.  I recalled I had the similar fitting experience, the neck design was just way too tiny .  

*birkingal dear *~ Chic pairing.  Your outfit telling me that I need a pair of cute nude pumps!!   

*Cullinan ~* thank you so much and I do look forward to the finishing closet project.     

*juneping ~ *even tho I may not have much time now to join all the fun conversation and passions for IM.  I do once in a while come on to the forum and get inspiration.  .      



KristyDarling said:


> I adore your trash rouge blouse! I've always loved that print but I couldn't buy the dress or top version (with studded neck) because my head was too big for the (non-stretchy) opening.  I envy your petite and dainty head!   You look gorgeous as usual!





birkingal said:


> Posted this on my blog today. This is an oldie but the Lexy's still is, to this day, my favorite IM piece.





Cullinan said:


> Looking great - the outfit works really well!
> Good luck with your closet designing!





juneping said:


> long time *tonka*!!
> looking good as always...come back soon...miss your outfit posts...


----------



## tonkamama

Hi Ladies,

Please let me share one more recent IM oufit.  This time it is all about IM.  Haca jacket, IM shirt and Ivo pants...  Dicker boots in taupe.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me share one more recent IM oufit.  This time it is all about IM.  Haca jacket, IM shirt and Ivo pants...  Dicker boots in taupe.



oh the ivo look so nice on you. what size are they??


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> oh the ivo look so nice on you. what size are they??


*Juneping ~* I got the Ivo in size 38.  Little tight now (feel like size 36) cus I had such huge appetite :snack: when I traveled to Asia  (how can I miss those delicious food? So I've gained few lbs ).  Hope by the time I am done moving I can let go a few lbs...LOL.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* I got the Ivo in size 38.  Little tight now (feel like size 36) cus I had such huge appetite :snack: when I traveled to Asia  (how can I miss those delicious food? So I've gained few lbs ).  Hope by the time I am done moving I can let go a few lbs...LOL.



oh you look so fit. i heard ivo run small...and too lazy to find out my size. just in case they go onsale...i'll know what size to get...its nice to have someone the same size...


----------



## Cullinan

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies!!*
> 
> *Kristy ~* I love the studded neck version silk blouse.  I recalled I had the similar fitting experience, the neck design was just way too tiny .
> 
> *birkingal dear *~ Chic pairing.  Your outfit telling me that I need a pair of cute nude pumps!!
> 
> *Cullinan ~* thank you so much and I do look forward to the finishing closet project.
> 
> *juneping ~ *even tho I may not have much time now to join all the fun conversation and passions for IM.  I do once in a while come on to the forum and get inspiration.  .



Yes, it's so exciting designing a closet - I had a new one when I moved back from Paris in 2008 and had to decide how to fill it - it's still not my dream closet but its getting closer!!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me share one more recent IM oufit.  This time it is all about IM.  Haca jacket, IM shirt and Ivo pants...  Dicker boots in taupe.



You look beautiful! Ok I'm DEFINITELY not a sz 38 in the Ivos.


----------



## snapcrackle

To anyone interested in the David coats. Please go down at least 1 size. I got size 34 and was swimming in it. Granted I am only 5'2, but even the shoulders are quite large on the 34. 
Had to return to MO... so disappointed because the quality is amazing. Very high quality and warm!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Girls, Odessa coat - I see is being sold in a size bigger than I am! It's the last size available! I know the fit is oversized, but one size bigger - is it gonna look ridiculous? I'm tempted but worried it will look as if I'm wearing a blanket! I'm quite tall please bear in mind!


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me share one more recent IM oufit.  This time it is all about IM.  Haca jacket, IM shirt and Ivo pants...  Dicker boots in taupe.



You look great tonkamama! That shade of taupe of the haca jacket is a difficult colour to match but you look so good in it! I am looking for a nice cotton jacket but I am worried the padding will bulk me up. What are your thoughts?
You are much slimmer and carry the jacket so well


----------



## am2022

tonka, so good to see your posting pics again...
loving all the ensembles!!! I see you enjoyed Asia... Welcome back!


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:


> Posted this on my blog today. This is an oldie but the Lexy's still is, to this day, my favorite IM piece.


The lexy is such an easy piece to pair. Need to pair mine with boyfriend jeans like you. 



tonkamama said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me share one more recent IM oufit.  This time it is all about IM.  Haca jacket, IM shirt and Ivo pants...  Dicker boots in taupe.


Nice to see you back here Tonka!!! Love those Ivos on you-very chic pairing. Waiting patiently for the sale-hope i can find a pair.


----------



## HiromiT

I think a bigger size will be less flattering and overly oversized. But if you have broad shoulders in addition to being tall, you might be able to pull it off. The NAP model is tall and slim (like you!) and she's wearing a 36 and it looks quite oversized already, don't you think?

But if you get get to return for free, then it's worth a shot. Good luck!



so_sofya1985 said:


> Girls, Odessa coat - I see is being sold in a size bigger than I am! It's the last size available! I know the fit is oversized, but one size bigger - is it gonna look ridiculous? I'm tempted but worried it will look as if I'm wearing a blanket! I'm quite tall please bear in mind!


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I think a bigger size will be less flattering and overly oversized. But if you have broad shoulders in addition to being tall, you might be able to pull it off. The NAP model is tall and slim (like you!) and she's wearing a 36 and it looks quite oversized already, don't you think?
> 
> But if you get get to return for free, then it's worth a shot. Good luck!



Ouffff wish me luck.....


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:
			
		

> I think a bigger size will be less flattering and overly oversized. But if you have broad shoulders in addition to being tall, you might be able to pull it off. The NAP model is tall and slim (like you!) and she's wearing a 36 and it looks quite oversized already, don't you think?
> 
> But if you get get to return for free, then it's worth a shot. Good luck!



Yes I have very broad shoulders and am a D cup I'm praying I can pull it off, I have a bottega veneta coat that is size 46 it and it looks awesome oversized. Fingers crossed, this jacket is sold out.... Everywhere, but I see what you mean, size 36 already looks huge... Hope the model was anorexic


----------



## jadecee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Yes I have very broad shoulders and am a D cup I'm praying I can pull it off, I have a bottega veneta coat that is size 46 it and it looks awesome oversized. Fingers crossed, this jacket is sold out.... Everywhere, but I see what you mean, size 36 already looks huge... Hope the model was anorexic


 
If it helps, I also got the green Odessa jacket (actually wearing it today!) but I'm newly obsessed with IM and I've been finding my sizing all across the map, but it might be partly due to preference of how I like things to fit and partly due to my body shape.  I'm probably opposite of you.  Not tall (5'5), no chest, and ample hips and butt.  I have a much smaller upper body compared with lower body.  I'm a US 4/6 on top and a US 8/10 on bottom on average.  I got a size 38.  This looks loose fitting on me in a good "it's meant to be like this" way and not a bad "I'm swimming in it" way... but I wouldn't have been able to go smaller due to the elastic waistband at the bottom. 

In contrast, I tried the momo in a 38 and a 40 in the momo earlier this year and felt like it was too tight.  I got a monty in a 44 although it is too big for me but I couldn't leave it behind so I just wear it loosely.  I got a kady in a 36 although really my leather jacket size should be a FR 38 or 40 as I wear IT 42 or IT 44 in RO leather jackets.

Anyways, this is a super long way of saying - I agree with Hiromi.  If there's free shipping and free returns - why not try it.  It might work as the elastic waistband at the bottom does help it from being too oversized, but it definitely is generously cut where the arms attach.  But to me, that's a great feature of this jacket which I can wear out in colder temperatures since it easily fits over chunkier sweaters.  LOL - I somehow have IM ranging in size 36 - 44 in my closet!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> If it helps, I also got the green Odessa jacket (actually wearing it today!) but I'm newly obsessed with IM and I've been finding my sizing all across the map, but it might be partly due to preference of how I like things to fit and partly due to my body shape.  I'm probably opposite of you.  Not tall (5'5), no chest, and ample hips and butt.  I have a much smaller upper body compared with lower body.  I'm a US 4/6 on top and a US 8/10 on bottom on average.  I got a size 38.  This looks loose fitting on me in a good "it's meant to be like this" way and not a bad "I'm swimming in it" way... but I wouldn't have been able to go smaller due to the elastic waistband at the bottom.
> 
> In contrast, I tried the momo in a 38 and a 40 in the momo earlier this year and felt like it was too tight.  I got a monty in a 44 although it is too big for me but I couldn't leave it behind so I just wear it loosely.  I got a kady in a 36 although really my leather jacket size should be a FR 38 or 40 as I wear IT 42 or IT 44 in RO leather jackets.
> 
> Anyways, this is a super long way of saying - I agree with Hiromi.  If there's free shipping and free returns - why not try it.  It might work as the elastic waistband at the bottom does help it from being too oversized, but it definitely is generously cut where the arms attach.  But to me, that's a great feature of this jacket which I can wear out in colder temperatures since it easily fits over chunkier sweaters.  LOL - I somehow have IM ranging in size 36 - 44 in my closet!



Oh you have really given me hope! I ordered it earlier so very curious to see how it sits, I, too, like loose fitted clothes to be honest, so I'm hoping it will work for me! I'd love to see your mod pic wearing it if you don't mind?
Size 36 would never fit me, I'd look like I'm wearing child's clothes haha, but momo and Monty I have in 38 and they fit really well.
Hopefully tomorrow ill be a happy puppy. By the way, hello the fellow person equally obsessed with IM


----------



## larastyle

How appropriate, Halle Berry wearing the Berry boots. I was just watching the TV and in one of the Wendy William's Show previews, I saw Halle wearing these gorgeous boots, so I had to take a pic of it with my camera.  Love the outfit, it is very my personal style!


----------



## jadecee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh you have really given me hope! I ordered it earlier so very curious to see how it sits, I, too, like loose fitted clothes to be honest, so I'm hoping it will work for me! I'd love to see your mod pic wearing it if you don't mind?
> Size 36 would never fit me, I'd look like I'm wearing child's clothes haha, but momo and Monty I have in 38 and they fit really well.
> Hopefully tomorrow ill be a happy puppy. By the way, hello the fellow person equally obsessed with IM



I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, you look great in your Odessa! Mine fits the same way except I have to fold the sleeves cuz I'm a shortie. 

You made a good point about the waist band -- it's quite snug -- so people shouldn't size down. I was tempted to find a 34 but then realized I wouldn't be able to zip up the bottom!



jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!


----------



## jellybebe

jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!
> 
> View attachment 1931712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931715



So cozy!


----------



## Jayne1

jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!
> 
> View attachment 1931712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931715




That looks great!  I like your necklace too!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thanks Ladies.
*



jellybebe said:


> You look beautiful! Ok I'm DEFINITELY not a sz 38 in the Ivos.



*jellybebe ~ *Ivo pants run small, so do consider size up at least one size.  



stefeilnately said:


> You look great tonkamama! That shade of taupe of the haca jacket is a difficult colour to match but you look so good in it! I am looking for a nice cotton jacket but I am worried the padding will bulk me up. What are your thoughts?
> You are much slimmer and carry the jacket so well


*stefeilnately ~* Since I wear a lot of blacks, so the taupe color works out really well for me.  I had same worries too thinking the jacket might be too thick due to padding but actually not.  You may want to consider getting one size smaller, so you won't feel the thickness around the front area but then you may not able to zip it up.  



amacasa said:


> tonka, so good to see your posting pics again...
> loving all the ensembles!!! I see you enjoyed Asia... Welcome back!



*amacasa ~ *oh yes I do enjoy my trip a lot.   Hope my company can send me there shortly...  



jellylicious said:


> Nice to see you back here Tonka!!! Love those Ivos on you-very chic pairing. Waiting patiently for the sale-hope i can find a pair.



*jellylicious ~ *I am patiently waiting for the sales season too.  I am sure you will find Ivos at great prices ... I think Barneys will always have enough stocks...


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!



Thank you so much! You look great, it doesn't look large on you! Thank you so much for the pictures, cannot wait for the NAP to deliver.


----------



## Cullinan

jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!
> 
> View attachment 1931712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931715




Looks lovely and both fashionable and warm.

Definitely a good choice


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks for the advice! May I know what US size are you usually in and what size is the Haca jacket? Would help me in estimating what would fit.. Tia




tonkamama said:


> *Thanks Ladies.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *jellybebe ~ *Ivo pants run small, so do consider size up at least one size.
> 
> 
> *stefeilnately ~* Since I wear a lot of blacks, so the taupe color works out really well for me.  I had same worries too thinking the jacket might be too thick due to padding but actually not.  You may want to consider getting one size smaller, so you won't feel the thickness around the front area but then you may not able to zip it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *amacasa ~ *oh yes I do enjoy my trip a lot.   Hope my company can send me there shortly...
> 
> 
> 
> *jellylicious ~ *I am patiently waiting for the sales season too.  I am sure you will find Ivos at great prices ... I think Barneys will always have enough stocks...


----------



## larastyle

jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!
> 
> View attachment 1931712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931715



LOVE it. so cozy and cute, going on my wish list!


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!



They just brought the jacket and its Perfect! The size is just as I imagined it to sit! It's a loose fitted jacket although I imagined it even looser! It's amazing


----------



## tonkamama

stefeilnately said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice! May I know what US size are you usually in and what size is the Haca jacket? Would help me in estimating what would fit.. Tia



For jacket, I am normally a us size 4, I am quiet small on the top 32B but I have shoulder length which is 14" across.  For  IM, I am usually between size 36 & 38 depending on style.  I was wearing hack in size 36 because I prefer a more fitted look.  Most of my IM jackets I prefer the smaller size of the two, I just like how they fitted on me.  HTH.  : )


----------



## HiromiT

YAY -- so glad it worked out! Congrats!



so_sofya1985 said:


> They just brought the jacket and its Perfect! The size is just as I imagined it to sit! It's a loose fitted jacket although I imagined it even looser! It's amazing


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:
			
		

> YAY -- so glad it worked out! Congrats!



I'm super happy with it! Thanks HiromiT


----------



## jadecee

HiromiT said:


> Oh, you look great in your Odessa! Mine fits the same way except I have to fold the sleeves cuz I'm a shortie.
> 
> You made a good point about the waist band -- it's quite snug -- so people shouldn't size down. I was tempted to find a 34 but then realized I wouldn't be able to zip up the bottom!


 
Thanks!  The sleeves are also a bit long on me, but I love how I can slide them over my hands and I don't need gloves quite yet.  It's not winter until I need gloves!



Cullinan said:


> Looks lovely and both fashionable and warm.
> 
> Definitely a good choice


 


larastyle said:


> LOVE it. so cozy and cute, going on my wish list!


Thanks!



so_sofya1985 said:


> They just brought the jacket and its Perfect! The size is just as I imagined it to sit! It's a loose fitted jacket although I imagined it even looser! It's amazing


 
oh YAY!!!  I'm glad that it arrived and you love it and the fit is great!  Can't wait to see you in it!


----------



## jadecee

Jayne1 said:


> That looks great! I like your necklace too!


 
I had quoted you with the others but clumsy fingers and deleted your quote and I couldn't get it back...

anyhoo - thanks!  and just wanted to say the necklace is actually from Zara for super cheap I think ~$20.  I think it's a copy of a much more expensive Fallon necklace.


----------



## Cullinan

jadecee said:


> Thanks!  The sleeves are also a bit long on me, but I love how I can slide them over my hands and I don't need gloves quite yet.  It's not winter until I need gloves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> oh YAY!!!  I'm glad that it arrived and you love it and the fit is great!  Can't wait to see you in it!




You're welcome - you should be warm as toast - don't catch the flu like me!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> For jacket, I am normally a us size 4, I am quiet small on the top 32B but I have shoulder length which is 14" across.  For  IM, I am usually between size 36 & 38 depending on style.  I was wearing hack in size 36 because I prefer a more fitted look.  Most of my IM jackets I prefer the smaller size of the two, I just like how they fitted on me.  HTH.  : )



Oh yes, this is helpful! Thank much!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!


----------



## KristyDarling

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



Gorgey! What a great contrast -- textural and loose on top, sleek and fitted on the bottom.   I envy your height and long legs (and your awesome hallway...I LOVE checkerboard floors!!!!).


----------



## juneping

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



looking great as usual.
but i wanted to say the portrait on the floor is the same on the wall...is that your dressing room?...i can't help but imagining you live in a mansion..


----------



## so_sofya1985

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> Gorgey! What a great contrast -- textural and loose on top, sleek and fitted on the bottom.   I envy your height and long legs (and your awesome hallway...I LOVE checkerboard floors!!!!).



Thank you! At first glance I thought I looked like a potato on matches but thank you for the compliment the hall is fun


----------



## so_sofya1985

juneping said:
			
		

> looking great as usual.
> but i wanted to say the portrait on the floor is the same on the wall...is that your dressing room?...i can't help but imagining you live in a mansion..



Ahahah nooooo I wish I think it's just a stylishly designed front door hall.... And thank you, I didn't expect the jacket to protect well in a 9 degree cold English weather... But it did


----------



## HiromiT

whoo, you look awesome! what a stylish ensemble.


so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe - PM'd you


----------



## jellybebe

Love this!


----------



## tonkamama

so_sofya1985 said:
			
		

> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



Cute outfit!  Love your entry hall decor....


----------



## so_sofya1985

HiromiT said:
			
		

> whoo, you look awesome! what a stylish ensemble.



Thank you darling! You are so kind


----------



## so_sofya1985

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!  Love your entry hall decor....



Merci Tonka!


----------



## pellarin22

I really like the Paco jacket, is it still available or am I totally out of luck?


----------



## juneping

pellarin22 said:


> I really like the Paco jacket, is it still available or am I totally out of luck?



you can try ebay....it's from last s/s....


----------



## am2022

Adorable!!! Is it itchy ? 



so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:
			
		

> Adorable!!! Is it itchy ?



No not really, but I had tons of clothes underneath!


----------



## jellylicious

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



 love the combo! and checkered hallway is too cool!  i've never seen portraits on the tiles before.


----------



## so_sofya1985

jellylicious said:
			
		

> love the combo! and checkered hallway is too cool!  i've never seen portraits on the tiles before.



Jahaha wow ladies didn't know my hall is going to become this popularthank you


----------



## jadecee

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



Looks great!  I love the entire look.


----------



## Brigitte031

Wow all you ladies are looking fantastic!! So many mod shots since I was last in this thread!  I'm glad it's finally getting colder for all of us to busy out with our favorite IM jackets!!

I can't wait for sale season to start either. I've been pretty good, just waiting to snag up a few more pieces this season, but at a more reasonable price for suuuure.


----------



## so_sofya1985

jadecee said:
			
		

> Looks great!  I love the entire look.



Thank you again Hun!


----------



## nycbagfiend

just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.

on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...


----------



## lapindelune

Anyone seen the Quidor sweater in real life?
Is it super short, even for a non model height person?


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...



So happy to hear you are OK!  Sending positive thoughts to you and everyone affected by the storm.
Trying to stay away from the forum until sales start!  Too many temptations from so many cute modeling pictures!  Waiting is so hard!


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...



So glad to hear that you and your family are safe and sound! I have friends in NYC and thankfully, all of them are as well. The devastated areas are just unimaginable. We are so lucky in Boston and escaped Sandy's wrath!

I have to applaud you having that much self control!  Can't wait for sales either.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...



that's some self control over there....pass some over here pls...



lapindelune said:


> Anyone seen the Quidor sweater in real life?
> Is it super short, even for a non model height person?


i haven't seen it but saw it on the internet....i think it kind of short, something similar to momo i believe but it's not flaring out. and also depends on your height and torso...


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks Juneping! I have a fairly short torso and longer bottom half. I'm also 5'4. I really loved the Quena, which was basically the longer version but can't locate one in UK now in my size.


----------



## juneping

^^i hope you find one soon. i haven't noticed a lot of places sell it, may be that's why it's hard to find. based on your proportion, i don't think it'll be short on you. GL finding one.


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...


Glad you are back!!


----------



## lapindelune

juneping said:


> ^^i hope you find one soon. i haven't noticed a lot of places sell it, may be that's why it's hard to find. based on your proportion, i don't think it'll be short on you. GL finding one.


Yes, I know what you mean. It looks super short on the models though! It says the Quidor is 23 inches from shoulder to hem, which is actually the same as many of my regular length sweaters. Maybe the models have quite long torso's.


----------



## juneping

lapindelune said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. It looks super short on the models though! It says the Quidor is 23 inches from shoulder to hem, which is actually the same as many of my regular length sweaters. Maybe the models have quite long torso's.



those models are pretty tall, 5'10+...23 does sound short for them...


----------



## KristyDarling

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...



Phew! Thank goodness you and your home are OK!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> So happy to hear you are OK!  Sending positive thoughts to you and everyone affected by the storm.
> Trying to stay away from the forum until sales start!  Too many temptations from so many cute modeling pictures!  Waiting is so hard!





jellylicious said:


> So glad to hear that you and your family are safe and sound! I have friends in NYC and thankfully, all of them are as well. The devastated areas are just unimaginable. We are so lucky in Boston and escaped Sandy's wrath!
> 
> I have to applaud you having that much self control!  Can't wait for sales either.





juneping said:


> that's some self control over there....pass some over here pls...
> 
> Thanks, ladies!  glad you are all safe in your neck of the woods too!  things are sort of returning to normal here in manhattan...went uptown to food shop today (had to throw out everything in my fridge!) and the shelves are really bare! gas lines are insane too!  all in all, i can't complain tho'...my friends and family are safe and unscathed.  i echo mercer's sentiments!
> 
> june, glad to see you up here too!  hope your apt is in working condition!  i'm not sure how i walked out of barney's empty-handed...i think having my whining 4 yr old with me helped though...right after barneys we headed round the corner to FAO schwarz where i walked out with 2 large shopping bags of toys for my daughter to play with at our temporary 'home', the hotel!  not so therapeutic for me but happy to see my lil girl smile!
> 
> all bets are off come sale time...just hoping there's still stuff left by then...my usual online shopping haunts are whittling down!


----------



## juneping

thanks nyc....actually i was not really affected. except the subway. i did try to go to work on thur but the building was closed. walked many blocks...it was pretty cold.
but it was kind of nice to walk in the city not crowded...


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey NYC, I was thinking of you! You are June and all the other IM loving New Yorkers.

I'm so glad you are ok. I can't even imagine the damage and loss being experienced on the East Coast. It is so horrible. I'm so glad you are your family are ok. 

My hearts are prayers are for all those on the East Coast affected by Sandy.

You exercised extreme self control!! I really think I would have walked out of Barneys with a tons on clothes as retail therapy. The sales are around the corner, I only hope the items in my size are still available when the sales do come.



nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...


Sooo happy to know you're well ! Hugs to you and all of you that have gone through hurricane Sandy! i have been off tpf these days and I am trying to be good


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great... * I am in the process of moving into my house in the next few weeks.  I was shock that the contractor had my kitchen counter tops color reversed!  Luckily my lovely agent took care of the matter for me and new counter tops will be put in this Wednesday.  Now just cross fingers that everything else will go smooth.
> 
> I am meeting my closets designer this afternoon to finalize the final drawings  but I feel I am running out of ideas as I have been making tons of decisions thru out the past months and my head just not functioning at the moment .
> 
> I managed to get a hold of a pair of Ivo pants in grey color and can't wait for the 1st cut sales even tho it is going to be a short list as I want save up for SS sandals   love love SS sandals, perfect heels.
> 
> I've gone back to Asia for a week and took this pic and wants to share, nothing brand new ... I am much happier that I am able to repeat these outfits with different pairings... jacket & shirt by Isabel Marant.


Hey tonka, so happy to see you around again, please come back!!



HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.


You lucky devil, already sales?? Most of my items on wishlist are out of stock, ha! 



so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!


Amazing girl, you look great even if the hall way is dark...you got us all dreaming about your home now, sooo chic


----------



## so_sofya1985

flower71 said:
			
		

> Hey tonka, so happy to see you around again, please come back!!
> 
> You lucky devil, already sales?? Most of my items on wishlist are out of stock, ha!
> 
> Amazing girl, you look great even if the hall way is dark...you got us all dreaming about your home now, sooo chic



Haha thanks hun, never looked at it that way I gotta start appreciating the checkmate floor of ours


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone had experience with pre-orders and/or returns (from US) for espijto? there's a few items from s/s 13 i want but i'm worried about the fit. but i want to order from there since it's like the only euro place that ships to the US (so it's cheaper).


----------



## Cullinan

Brigitte031 said:


> Wow all you ladies are looking fantastic!! So many mod shots since I was last in this thread!  I'm glad it's finally getting colder for all of us to busy out with our favorite IM jackets!!
> 
> I can't wait for sale season to start either. I've been pretty good, just waiting to snag up a few more pieces this season, but at a more reasonable price for suuuure.



I think the sales will be brilliant this year, with so much of the world in recession...

They'll be paying us to take the old seasons designer wear away!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thank you, ladies! 
manhattan seems to back to it's old self for the most part...still a big mess in many areas outside of the city--sending lots of love and supplies to those affected!

tb and flower, i hear ya on the self-restraint!  everytime i head to the checkout counter (be it online or in-store) i think back to my closet and the still unworn items that i bought earlier in the season and stop myself--i need to wear what i've got before adding new stuff (i'm looking at you jacob and berry boots!)




KristyDarling said:


> Phew! Thank goodness you and your home are OK!





tb-purselover said:


> Hey NYC, I was thinking of you! You are June and all the other IM loving New Yorkers.
> 
> I'm so glad you are ok. I can't even imagine the damage and loss being experienced on the East Coast. It is so horrible. I'm so glad you are your family are ok.
> 
> My hearts are prayers are for all those on the East Coast affected by Sandy.
> 
> You exercised extreme self control!! I really think I would have walked out of Barneys with a tons on clothes as retail therapy. The sales are around the corner, I only hope the items in my size are still available when the sales do come.





flower71 said:


> Sooo happy to know you're well ! Hugs to you and all of you that have gone through hurricane Sandy! i have been off tpf these days and I am trying to be good


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone had experience with pre-orders and/or returns (from US) for espijto? there's a few items from s/s 13 i want but i'm worried about the fit. but i want to order from there since it's like the only euro place that ships to the US (so it's cheaper).



i got my blackson there...i liked the experience. no duty charges.


----------



## dynamo

dear all! I'm new to this thread. I have a question regarding the size of Kady leather jacket. I am a UK8-10, US4. I have the Monty jacket in 38 and Obli Jacket in 40. I saw a size 40 Kady jacket on ebay, I'm just wondering if it will fit me. Will it be too sloppy or it runs small like the obli jacket? Many thanks!!!!


----------



## deango

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dozzaroo

dynamo said:
			
		

> dear all! I'm new to this thread. I have a question regarding the size of Kady leather jacket. I am a UK8-10, US4. I have the Monty jacket in 38 and Obli Jacket in 40. I saw a size 40 Kady jacket on ebay, I'm just wondering if it will fit me. Will it be too sloppy or it runs small like the obli jacket? Many thanks!!!!



I would not suggest the 40 because I'm a UK size 10-12 and bought the 38 and it loosened after the second or third wear and now I am even wear a jumper underneath. I would suggest getting a 36 or 38 depending on how loose you want it to be. I got mine from Harvey NICs but liberty did have a 36 when I was in last.


----------



## dbaby

Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace


----------



## Cullinan

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace




You look lovely and wintery.....the boots are fantastic!!


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace



looking great *dbaby*!! manly boots are such a statement piece to make an outfit...


----------



## Cullinan

varvara said:


> Thanks Megs for making this thread! Have been a fan if IM for some time now...  I bit of it in my closet as well...
> 
> Can't wait for amazing photos here that our dear members will share!!! I am sharing mine - sorry no modeling. No time




Are all these really yours?

They're gorgeous - it looks more like a boutique rail!!!


----------



## safari88

HiromiT said:


> Just wanted to share my little sale haul (first cut at 30%)
> - *Pearl* jacket in the softest wool flannel blend! Slim cut.
> - *Odessa* jacket in green. Same material as Obli but the scratchiness feels more bearable because the Odessa is cut more generously at the shoulders and sleeves.
> - *Monty* jacket in grey.
> - *Ivo* cords. My second pair because I love them so much (and they were on sale)! I have both size 36 and 38, thanks to its idiosyncratic cut.
> - *Noua* top. My second as I have already have it in dark grey. Perfectly cozy for fall/winter.
> 
> All the jackets are in size 36, my usual IM size.
> 
> I'm also holding the black Finn sleeveless top and Madelia plaid shirt, waiting for the second cut.
> 
> Yay for sale season! Good luck on your sale quests, ladies.  And please share pics.






wow, very nice haul. 
Btw, could you PM me where you found these cuties? TIA


----------



## Cullinan

tb-purselover said:


> Hey NYC, I was thinking of you! You are June and all the other IM loving New Yorkers.
> 
> I'm so glad you are ok. I can't even imagine the damage and loss being experienced on the East Coast. It is so horrible. I'm so glad you are your family are ok.
> 
> My hearts are prayers are for all those on the East Coast affected by Sandy.
> 
> You exercised extreme self control!! I really think I would have walked out of Barneys with a tons on clothes as retail therapy. The sales are around the corner, I only hope the items in my size are still available when the sales do come.



From the UK seconding hope that everybody in the US is OK

As for the sales, I'm expecting really good reductions due to the current world recession and hoping for some bargains - not long now!!(Some stores are even having Flash sales!)


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cullinan

deango said:


> Miranda Kerr



Looking very Hot!,


----------



## KristyDarling

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace



This looks like it could've come straight off the runway!  You look smashing!


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace



fantastic!  the manlys really pop against the neutral dress/coat...gorgeous!


----------



## dbaby

dynamo said:


> dear all! I'm new to this thread. I have a question regarding the size of Kady leather jacket. I am a UK8-10, US4. I have the Monty jacket in 38 and Obli Jacket in 40. I saw a size 40 Kady jacket on ebay, I'm just wondering if it will fit me. Will it be too sloppy or it runs small like the obli jacket? Many thanks!!!!



Don't get the 40! It does not run very small. To me, it runs true to size so you should look for 36 or 38 at most!



Cullinan said:


> You look lovely and wintery.....the boots are fantastic!!





juneping said:


> looking great *dbaby*!! manly boots are such a statement piece to make an outfit...





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!





KristyDarling said:


> This looks like it could've come straight off the runway!  You look smashing!





nycbagfiend said:


> fantastic!  the manlys really pop against the neutral dress/coat...gorgeous!



Thank you ladies! I hope it really stays cool and wintry here. Stay warm, northeasterners!


----------



## birkingal

dbaby said:


> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace



LOVE this look, dbaby! You make them look so polished and elegant.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!
> manhattan seems to back to it's old self for the most part...still a big mess in many areas outside of the city--sending lots of love and supplies to those affected!
> 
> tb and flower, i hear ya on the self-restraint!  everytime i head to the checkout counter (be it online or in-store) i think back to my closet and the still unworn items that i bought earlier in the season and stop myself--i need to wear what i've got before adding new stuff (i'm looking at you jacob and berry boots!)



Good to hear you're ok, nycbagfiend! Gosh, it must've been a scary experience.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> just wanted to pop in to say hello!  i was one of those hurricane sandy displaced downtown new yorkers for the week--no power, running water, heat etc so we stayed at a hotel for a few days.  fortunately our place suffered no damage and we are back safe and sound in our back to business place!  hope everyone in sandy's path is safe...some awfully devastated neighborhoods on the east coast--my thoughts are with you.
> 
> on a lighter note, catching up around here but from what i've seen, loving everyone's latest photos and purchases!  i've been good lately--had a handful of clothes in my arms at barney's earlier this week (retail therapy during the storm!) but decided to hold out for sales instead!  i'm thinking markdowns in just a few short weeks...



Glad everything is ok now....


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:
			
		

> Hey tonka, so happy to see you around again, please come back!!
> 
> You lucky devil, already sales?? Most of my items on wishlist are out of stock, ha!
> 
> Amazing girl, you look great even if the hall way is dark...you got us all dreaming about your home now, sooo chic



Thank you flower ~ cannot believe that in less than one more week I will be moving into my new home!  I am dying to get some new IM at sales price of course.


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:
			
		

> Laloo dress again with the Bordeaux manlys, old etoile coat and evil eye necklace



Love this pairing!


----------



## dbaby

birkingal said:


> LOVE this look, dbaby! You make them look so polished and elegant.





tonkamama said:


> Love this pairing!



Thank you! Tonka, I can only hope to be as chic as you are with your IM!


----------



## birkingal

so_sofya1985 said:


> Hard to see, my hall is too dark : wearing my new Odessa IM with black beckets and Zara waxed jeans!



I can see how comfy this outfit is but it's also utterly chic.


----------



## birkingal

jadecee said:


> I took some pics with my iphone :shame: It's so crappy outside where I live so unfortunately all I can take are indoor pics so I definitely won't have as nice as the usual mod pics in here!
> 
> View attachment 1931712
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931713
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931715



You look fantastic, jadecee! I've been looking for winter inspiration lately because the weather is so awful. I'm trying really hard not to look like the Michelin man :rain::storm:


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> *Juneping ~* I got the Ivo in size 38.  Little tight now (feel like size 36) cus I had such huge appetite :snack: when I traveled to Asia  (how can I miss those delicious food? So I've gained few lbs ).  Hope by the time I am done moving I can let go a few lbs...LOL.



LOL! Tonka, you're so slim! You don't need to lose any weight whatsoever. Unlike me   I've been sick for the past week and a friend dropped by with a bag of goodies. Her eyes popped when she saw that I was slightly umm.... less pudgy and told me to keep the weight off.   She's a good friend though and we've been fighting a losing battle to keep the love handles at bay.


----------



## birkingal

Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.



I love it! You have such a talent for putting just the right pieces together.


----------



## KristyDarling

Did you guys catch the 11/5 post on Marant Philes? Looks like she has a scan of photos that Isabel Marant might have released to Vogue Espana of the Resort 2013 collection. It's really gorgeous....I especially love the burgundy/gold three-quarter sleeved dress. Dreamy!!!


----------



## Cullinan

dbaby said:


> Don't get the 40! It does not run very small. To me, it runs true to size so you should look for 36 or 38 at most!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I hope it really stays cool and wintry here. Stay warm, northeasterners!



Stay warm the world!

England isn't too warm either...


----------



## so_sofya1985

birkingal said:
			
		

> I can see how comfy this outfit is but it's also utterly chic.



Thank you birkingal!!!


----------



## so_sofya1985

birkingal said:
			
		

> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.



Love it! You look great!!!


----------



## am2022

Forgive me for a quick shout out to everyone !
Dbaby: looking fab with yourmanlys!!! Makes me think why oh why I didn't snag any burgundy boots yet? Burgundy dickers or burgundy lazios!!!
NYC: glad to know you are safe!!! 
Birkin : "M" looking oh so lovely ! The Bator coat is so you!!!


----------



## dbaby

birkingal said:
			
		

> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.



You look so cozy and comfy! Great look


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.


The Bator was one of her best jackets!  I love it on you!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you birkingal dear!!  I have couple friends like that...we keeping each other "on track" ....     IMO, a good friend is the one that willing to share her/his true opinions with you.

BTW..  I been wearing my IVO a lot, I love the pants and hope I can snap one more pair different color at sales price.  



birkingal said:


> LOL! Tonka, you're so slim! You don't need to lose any weight whatsoever. Unlike me   I've been sick for the past week and a friend dropped by with a bag of goodies. Her eyes popped when she saw that I was slightly umm.... less pudgy and told me to keep the weight off.   She's a good friend though and we've been fighting a losing battle to keep the love handles at bay.


----------



## tonkamama

birkingal said:


> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.


Love love your pairing esp the Bator coat..  I think it is one of best design of all her oversized coat that she repeats almost every season...

Weather is sort of warm here in Northern Cal...  I put on Kady this morning but it got so hot I had to take it off for rest of the day!


----------



## am2022

i know its older collection boots/ pants but i thought you guys would like to see!
Miss E. Alt!


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I hope this isn't a sacrilegious question...I just bought the Momo jacket (I love it!), but I just hate the shoulder pads.  I know that the pads make the jacket unique, but I just don't like them.  Has anyone ever tried to remove them?  If so, does it alter the shape too much?  Thanks!


----------



## mercer

SuLi said:


> Hi everyone!  I hope this isn't a sacrilegious question...I just bought the Momo jacket (I love it!), but I just hate the shoulder pads.  I know that the pads make the jacket unique, but I just don't like them.  Has anyone ever tried to remove them?  If so, does it alter the shape too much?  Thanks!



I have a momo and I chopped my shoulder pads out- looks great!  I hate shoulder pads (they make me feel huge!).


----------



## SuLi

mercer said:


> I have a momo and I chopped my shoulder pads out- looks great!  I hate shoulder pads (they make me feel huge!).



Thanks for the fast feedback!  I'm going to carefully attempt to remove them tonight


----------



## Pembldon

SuLi said:


> Thanks for the fast feedback!  I'm going to carefully attempt to remove them tonight


Hi, I removed the pads too. They are inside little pouches so I unpicked the seam at the back so I'd have the option of putting them back. Shoulder pads look ridiculous on me and I think the jacket has enough structure without them.


----------



## Myrtho

Hi ladies,

I have fallen in love with IM recently and would like to ask about the '10 collection; I found a Fosfo on EBay and was wondering about the sizing of this jacket? Does anyone have one? It has the older sizing (1-3) how does that correspond to the current sizing? I have the  Monty in size 36. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SuLi

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I removed the pads too. They are inside little pouches so I unpicked the seam at the back so I'd have the option of putting them back. Shoulder pads look ridiculous on me and I think the jacket has enough structure without them.



Thanks for chiming in!  I carefully removed them last night and love the jacket so much better!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm the only one here who loves the shoulder pads.   I need broader shoulders...


----------



## juneping

jayne1 said:


> i'm the only one here who loves the shoulder pads. :d  i need broader shoulders...


+1 :d


----------



## jellylicious

Love to see the jacket without the pads. Can someone do a mod pix? Pretty please.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I'm the only one here who loves the shoulder pads.   I need broader shoulders...



I guess the grass is always greener.  You can have some of my broad shoulders!!


----------



## larastyle

Jayne1 said:


> I'm the only one here who loves the shoulder pads.   I need broader shoulders...



I really like the shoulder pads on that jacket too


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> +1 :d



+2...


----------



## paulina1234

.. just wanted to tell you ladies that I really enjoy lurking this thread. So much prettyness and inspiration! ...


----------



## Lolali

ladies i am usually lurking on the thread and admiring everyone's mod shots but now i need your help! i have this year's kady in black in size 36 and looove it! I pretty much have been wearing it every weekend since i got it a few months ago. Today quite incidentally i ran into one in framboise and boy it was lovely!! it's in size 38 but when i tried it on i didn't feel much a big difference in size to be honest, my 36 black is a bit snug on the waist anyway so i can't layer too much just a tee or thin sweater underneath, with 38 i can probably do a bit layering. The big question is SHOULD I get it?? I was not usually the kind buying same style in different colors at all but this one is just too lovely...i left without buying it as self control kicked in but couldn't stop thinking about it since i got home... It was the only one left there in the store so I don't think it will last long if i don't make a quick decision hopefully by tomorrow. What do you think? Is Kady classic/wearable enough to justify duplication? i was sub-consciously hoping you can talk me out of getting it... lol


----------



## tonkamama

Lolali said:


> ladies i am usually lurking on the thread and admiring everyone's mod shots but now i need your help! i have this year's kady in black in size 36 and looove it! I pretty much have been wearing it every weekend since i got it a few months ago. Today quite incidentally i ran into one in framboise and boy it was lovely!! it's in size 38 but when i tried it on i didn't feel much a big difference in size to be honest, my 36 black is a bit snug on the waist anyway so i can't layer too much just a tee or thin sweater underneath, with 38 i can probably do a bit layering. The big question is SHOULD I get it?? I was not usually the kind buying same style in different colors at all but this one is just too lovely...i left without buying it as self control kicked in but couldn't stop thinking about it since i got home... It was the only one left there in the store so I don't think it will last long if i don't make a quick decision hopefully by tomorrow. What do you think? Is Kady classic/wearable enough to justify duplication? i was sub-consciously hoping you can talk me out of getting it... lol


You are right on the sizing.  Most of us can do either sizes, per your description, you can certainly wear size 38 with jumper under it.  IMO both colors are great color, black is classic and framboise more trendy.  For me to get the different color within same design all depends on if it is on sale ...   Otherwise I will probably wait for next season as IM does come up different design each season.


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Last week's post via my blog. Bet you can't guess that I've got 5 layers on including the shawl.   I'm a wimp and can't handle the cold nor the hot too well. I'm wearing my old trusty Bator. Wish IM still puts lining on her jackets and coats.



i'm behind again on posts!
M., this is such a great look!  warm, functional and super-stylish!  i'm definitely going to emulate this one (tho' i don't know if i'll be as successful with the sly layering--somehow i'll end up like the micheline tire man!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I'm the only one here who loves the shoulder pads.   I need broader shoulders...



i'm a shoulder pad fan too, jayne!  i'm narrower on top then bottom...the extra padding helps balance me out!


----------



## pellarin22

I've been stalking this thread for a few days now, I want to get the Diego coat but I have no idea what size to get. I usually take a 10 in coats because my arms are quite big so I usually size up. But I am confused about the french sizing.
Any Canadian girls had any luck finding this coat here?? I checked out Holts and they are gone!


----------



## ElleFlowers

Lolali said:


> ladies i am usually lurking on the thread and admiring everyone's mod shots but now i need your help! i have this year's kady in black in size 36 and looove it! I pretty much have been wearing it every weekend since i got it a few months ago. Today quite incidentally i ran into one in framboise and boy it was lovely!! it's in size 38 but when i tried it on i didn't feel much a big difference in size to be honest, my 36 black is a bit snug on the waist anyway so i can't layer too much just a tee or thin sweater underneath, with 38 i can probably do a bit layering. The big question is SHOULD I get it?? I was not usually the kind buying same style in different colors at all but this one is just too lovely...i left without buying it as self control kicked in but couldn't stop thinking about it since i got home... It was the only one left there in the store so I don't think it will last long if i don't make a quick decision hopefully by tomorrow. What do you think? Is Kady classic/wearable enough to justify duplication? i was sub-consciously hoping you can talk me out of getting it... lol



Well to be honest I really love this jacket, especially in black, but as said above IM comes up with a different design of the leather jacket every year. There is so much nice IM pieces every season I would not buy the same item twice. A black leather jacket is the best and can becombined with everything, however framboise is not a colour which can be combined with anything (i.e. Blue jeans). However this is just my opinion. Curious to know other opinions.


----------



## jellylicious

Hey all-been quiet here lately.

Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.


----------



## dbaby

jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.



I love this!! I'd keep it if the price was good. You mentioned it being stretched out, does that bother you?


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.



try to imagine if you'll wear this often and goes well with other clothes in your wardrobe. if so...keep it. i love it on you.
where r u...so going bare legged? it's getting so cold now...


----------



## jellylicious

dbaby said:


> I love this!! I'd keep it if the price was good. You mentioned it being stretched out, does that bother you?


For $250, the price is good. It's not as tight but not stretched out that it has no shape. So, no it's actually perfect.



juneping said:


> try to imagine if you'll wear this often and goes well with other clothes in your wardrobe. if so...keep it. i love it on you.
> where r u...so going bare legged? it's getting so cold now...



True! It would go with many stuff but don't want to keep repeating the same silhouette, does that make sense? also sales seasons about to start, need to  prioritize my funds. So hard to say no to IM! 

I'm in Boston-it got cold today! brrrr...


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> For $250, the price is good. It's not as tight but not stretched out that it has no shape. So, no it's actually perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> True! It would go with many stuff but don't want to keep repeating the same silhouette, does that make sense? also sales seasons about to start, need to  prioritize my funds. So hard to say no to IM!
> 
> I'm in Boston-it got cold today! brrrr...



wow...colder than NY. 
i get what you mean. do you have anything else in mind? i checked my wishlist...most of the stuff were gone or at least my size. i am not gonna lie, i felt GOOD...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.



You look great jelly! The dress creates a very nice silhouette.

I think June has good advice. Ask yourself if you love it and if you will wear it. Or would you rather have the funds for another item. Either way, you can't go wrong. The dress is very flattering on you. But if you decide to pass I am pretty confident that IM will put out a similar type of dress in future seasons.


----------



## Tyna

jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.



Love the dress!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Hi all,

I wanted to buy a shearling jacket I saw on ebay, it's a size 1 (measures 38.5 inches across the chest) but I'm worried it'll be too small (due to the inside lining) and I'm not that familiar with how non-oversized IM coats run. I am normally a small-medium in most brands (UK 10-12, approx 35ish chest). The listing said it should fit size 36-38 but when speaking to the seller, she said it fits her and she is a 38/40 but maybe she was just telling me this so I would bid...! Any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## dbaby

Anyone notice that the US NAP site just released some fall 2012 items that's been out everywhere else as "new season" this week? I'm guessing they're avoiding the markdown that's coming up. Sneaky sneaky


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> You look great jelly! The dress creates a very nice silhouette.
> 
> I think June has good advice. Ask yourself if you love it and if you will wear it. Or would you rather have the funds for another item. Either way, you can't go wrong. The dress is very flattering on you. But if you decide to pass I am pretty confident that IM will put out a similar type of dress in future seasons.





Tyna said:


> Love the dress!



Thanks TB and Tyna! 
I have several more days to think it over before the return deadline.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Anyone notice that the US NAP site just released some fall 2012 items that's been out everywhere else as "new season" this week? I'm guessing they're avoiding the markdown that's coming up. Sneaky sneaky


Yes, they are sneaky.

Funny, so many things on my wish list (which is really my wait-for-a-sale list) have sold out.  Not everything was IM, I just can't get over how people are buying at full price...


----------



## am2022

hey jelly.. i say keep keep keep!!!
Ive been wanting a gray cotton dress as well but im freezing all the time and can't really tolerate tights.. ( i seem to be allergic to it) so i then live vicariously thru you... Ive been eyeing my 3 year old tights at home to give skirt/ tights a try but might take benadryl as well while Im at it!!



jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.


----------



## gymangel812

dbaby said:


> Anyone notice that the US NAP site just released some fall 2012 items that's been out everywhere else as "new season" this week? I'm guessing they're avoiding the markdown that's coming up. Sneaky sneaky


 
Not cool of them  they added the leather dress I want.

According to deals and steals barneys started presale, does anyone know what im items are on sale?  does anyone have a good sa?


----------



## justlovebag

Dear Ladies !
I'm looking for Lazio boots desperately. Maybe someone can help me, where I can still find them.
Thank you in advanced for any answer.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> Not cool of them  they added the leather dress I want.
> 
> According to deals and steals barneys started presale, does anyone know what im items are on sale?  does anyone have a good sa?



you should call BNY and i believe all of them are capable to help. i just called and some lady took my name and cell down.


----------



## juneping

justlovebag said:


> Dear Ladies !
> I'm looking for Lazio boots desperately. Maybe someone can help me, where I can still find them.
> Thank you in advanced for any answer.



i think there's only odd sizes are left....some items never made it to sale (lazio is one of them)...i hope others can help you out.
black, size 37, here
red here...most sizes are still available.


----------



## Jayne1

Just about everything from my wish list on NAP is sold... yikes.


----------



## christymarie340

Hey ladies-I've been wanting to find this jacket for a looong time, can anyone tell me if they've seen fake IM jackets? Here is the auction link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181023648347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

TIA


----------



## juneping

No close up photo of the label, this seller has zero feedback, I personally have not seen this style from IM at all. 
I'd pass. Sorry....


----------



## green.bee

christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies-I've been wanting to find this jacket for a looong time, can anyone tell me if they've seen fake IM jackets? Here is the auction link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181023648347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TIA



Hi Christymarie
Is this the same jacket Garance is wearing?


----------



## christymarie340

green.bee said:


> Hi Christymarie
> Is this the same jacket Garance is wearing?



Yep!


----------



## christymarie340

juneping said:


> No close up photo of the label, this seller has zero feedback, I personally have not seen this style from IM at all.
> I'd pass. Sorry....



She sent me a photo of the label, but I can't figure out how to post it. I have def seen this IM jacket a NAP and on some celebrity/bloggers...


----------



## juneping

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> She sent me a photo of the label, but I can't figure out how to post it. I have def seen this IM jacket a NAP and on some celebrity/bloggers...



You can send it to me and I post it for you...I PM you my email already.


----------



## juneping

this is what i got..the image is sooo small...i don't know, seller sending image like this really turns me off....


----------



## christymarie340

juneping said:
			
		

> this is what i got..the image is sooo small...i don't know, seller sending image like this really turns me off....



Thanks juneping! I think it's only small because it was sent thru the eBay system. When I pulled it up there, it was a normal size.

Any thoughts?


----------



## juneping

I also bought a jacket on eBay, the tag looks right but But the made in tag was missing I wonder why... Hope someone else can chime in


----------



## am2022

There is really no FAKED IM JACKETS... more of FAKE SELLERS that will saw marant tags on some funky looking lookalikes and some JACKETS that are close lookalikes made by other designers( ZARA, P. Pepe, etc)
But,if you are talking about PRODUCTION OF EXACT replicas of MARANT SIGNATURE JACKETS...I dont think I have ever seen one yet.

This jacket in your auction looks good to me and yes a very gorgeous one as well!!!

Good luck Christymarie... Hope you win this one so you can show us mod pics!!!


christymarie340 said:


> Hey ladies-I've been wanting to find this jacket for a looong time, can anyone tell me if they've seen fake IM jackets? Here is the auction link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181023648347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TIA


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks for your help ladies; unfortunately the bidding went too high the search continues...


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> There is really no FAKED IM JACKETS... more of FAKE SELLERS that will saw marant tags on some funky looking lookalikes and some JACKETS that are close lookalikes made by other designers( ZARA, P. Pepe, etc)
> But,if you are talking about PRODUCTION OF EXACT replicas of MARANT SIGNATURE JACKETS...I dont think I have ever seen one yet.
> 
> This jacket in your auction looks good to me and yes a very gorgeous one as well!!!
> 
> Good luck Christymarie... Hope you win this one so you can show us mod pics!!!



I have seen fake IM dresses though..&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## flower71

Sorry *christymarie* about your jacket, that one I've seen IRL and it's awesome! Hope you find it, keep on the lookout!
my outfit today





and when I was in Paris buying a pair of shoes




Hope you girls are OK, it's been a looong time! Let's keep the pace, no? More pics


----------



## flower71

Oh and I just love my jacket.. so another pic of it!


----------



## pellarin22

T.O girls, just back from Yorkdale Holts and I found one size 42 Diego coat. It wasn't on sale but it's still worth snapping it up! I would have but I already bought mine from Barneys.


----------



## dbaby

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sorry christymarie about your jacket, that one I've seen IRL and it's awesome! Hope you find it, keep on the lookout!
> my outfit today
> 
> and when I was in Paris buying a pair of shoes
> 
> Hope you girls are OK, it's been a looong time! Let's keep the pace, no? More pics



Love your jacket! And the trio. I need another color!


----------



## flower71

dbaby said:


> Love your jacket! And the trio. I need another color!


thanks dbaby, I know that trio is so addictive! I nearly got the red too


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> T.O girls, just back from Yorkdale Holts and I found one size 42 Diego coat. It wasn't on sale but it's still worth snapping it up! I would have but I already bought mine from Barneys.


Yorkdale has Etoile now?  Since when?  It used to be only Bloor.

I'm still waiting for sale though...


----------



## Jayne1

What happeend to IM on LVR?  It's gone.


----------



## Jayne1

I was thinking of getting a rider Tee online and was wondering if it's the kind of tee that fits really snug, average or loose.  Some of her things are deceptively similar on the hanger and then it's a surprise to try it on and find it's snug with no stretch.

Anyone know how the Rider fits?  I do not want snug.


----------



## dbaby

flower71 said:
			
		

> thanks dbaby, I know that trio is so addictive! I nearly got the red too



That's the one I have!!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> What happeend to IM on LVR?  It's gone.



I noticed that too. Not sure if they're actually out or they're running some kind of promo that's exempt?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking of getting a rider Tee online and was wondering if it's the kind of tee that fits really snug, average or loose.  Some of her things are deceptively similar on the hanger and then it's a surprise to try it on and find it's snug with no stretch.
> 
> Anyone know how the Rider fits?  I do not want snug.



It's a  very generous fit.  I love the drape!  I never understood why anyone would spend that kind of money on a t shirt, and then I bought a rider.  Now I'm addicted!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Sorry *christymarie* about your jacket, that one I've seen IRL and it's awesome! Hope you find it, keep on the lookout!
> my outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when I was in Paris buying a pair of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you girls are OK, it's been a looong time! Let's keep the pace, no? More pics



So pretty, Flower!  You wear it all so well!!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> It's a  very generous fit.  I love the drape!  I never understood why anyone would spend that kind of money on a t shirt, and then I bought a rider.  Now I'm addicted!


Thank you!  I love a generous fit.


----------



## Cullinan

flower71 said:


> Oh and I just love my jacket.. so another pic of it!



It IS a gorgeous jacket and it looks lovely and warm and toasty too

The cut is very Chanel and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:
			
		

> Sorry christymarie about your jacket, that one I've seen IRL and it's awesome! Hope you find it, keep on the lookout!
> my outfit today
> 
> and when I was in Paris buying a pair of shoes
> 
> Hope you girls are OK, it's been a looong time! Let's keep the pace, no? More pics



Flower, nice to see you posting your lovely outfits. I've been MIA because I am trying to be good and avoid the sales this season.

I want to post this lovely outfit Miranda Kerr is wearing. It is all IM except for the Balenciaga quilted jacket. I have all these pieces. Well, I have the blacksons instead of the berry boots. I am going to copy this outfit!! But is will not post because I can't compete with Miranda LOL.


----------



## am2022

Looking oh so lovely dear flower!
I'm waiting for the sales so I can snag this jacket as well !!!
And the trio is so chic!!



flower71 said:


> Oh and I just love my jacket.. so another pic of it!


----------



## Jayne1

I'll ask again -- anyone know what happened to LVR and the IM they used to carry, just last month?


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone noticed there is _another_ seller from Italy that does not show a closeup of the label, has unfamiliar items, only size 2 that fits large or small but they are all size 2... and has the same descriptions, few words on each line, phrasing such as "pit to pit"... and so on?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/OVERSIZED-ZI...ries&hash=item20cd9cdd0e&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## stefeilnately

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone noticed there is _another_ seller from Italy that does not show a closeup of the label, has unfamiliar items, only size 2 that fits large or small but they are all size 2... and has the same descriptions, few words on each line, phrasing such as "pit to pit"... and so on?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/OVERSIZED-ZI...ries&hash=item20cd9cdd0e&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1413



Jayne, I think its the same seller..


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Looking oh so lovely dear flower!
> I'm waiting for the sales so I can snag this jacket as well !!!
> And the trio is so chic!!





tb-purselover said:


> Flower, nice to see you posting your lovely outfits. I've been MIA because I am trying to be good and avoid the sales this season.
> 
> I want to post this lovely outfit Miranda Kerr is wearing. It is all IM except for the Balenciaga quilted jacket. I have all these pieces. Well, I have the blacksons instead of the berry boots. I am going to copy this outfit!! But is will not post because I can't compete with Miranda LOL.





Cullinan said:


> It IS a gorgeous jacket and it looks lovely and warm and toasty too
> 
> The cut is very Chanel and it suits you perfectly!





mercer said:


> So pretty, Flower!  You wear it all so well!!



Thank you, girls! I know, these days, I have to restrain myself from buying, the sales are coming up and Xmas gifting too...so I am shopping my closet and boy have i got plenty to wear..I have worn all my IM that I have, but I still have tags on other designer clothes that i bought on sale, for my dream life...At this point, I should know that I don't do holidays on a paradise island or by the sea during winter and I don't go to crazy parties. I am such a homey person and when I am not working my A-- off, I just grab a book or sit on my comfy sofa and watch BBC drama series or indie/classic films


----------



## anabella05

Hello, does anyone know where I can find any sneakers in black in size 38? Thanks!


----------



## Poppys Style

I know I'm behind the times but my Dickers are arriving today!!! SO EXCITED!


----------



## larastyle

SA from Barneys NY in NY just told me that IM stuff won't go on sale until Dec 3rd. Does that make sense?! never mind, he said the 23rd...


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:
			
		

> SA from Barneys NY in NY just told me that IM stuff won't go on sale until Dec 3rd. Does that make sense?! never mind, he said the 23rd...



Yea they won't go on sale until IM tells them they can. But your SA should honor all presale and hold it until whichever date. I heard nov 28 from the Chicago store and dec 3 from ny.


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> Yea they won't go on sale until IM tells them they can. But your SA should honor all presale and hold it until whichever date. I heard nov 28 from the Chicago store and dec 3 from ny.



THANKS.  The SA from clothing said Dec 3rd but will pre-sale...the SA from shoes said, 23rd...confusing...however, I wanted the Berrys and they are not going on sale anyway, only the pumps.


----------



## flower71

Poppys Style said:


> I know I'm behind the times but my Dickers are arriving today!!! SO EXCITED!



good for you! show us, please?


----------



## Cullinan

flower71 said:


> Thank you, girls! I know, these days, I have to restrain myself from buying, the sales are coming up and Xmas gifting too...so I am shopping my closet and boy have i got plenty to wear..I have worn all my IM that I have, but I still have tags on other designer clothes that i bought on sale, for my dream life...At this point, I should know that I don't do holidays on a paradise island or by the sea during winter and I don't go to crazy parties. I am such a homey person and when I am not working my A-- off, I just grab a book or sit on my comfy sofa and watch BBC drama series or indie/classic films




Yes, the jacket is great but remember to save money for the sales and Christmas!!!


----------



## flower71

Cullinan said:


> Yes, the jacket is great but remember to save money for the sales and Christmas!!!


So true, dear Cullinan! I am almost done with xmas gifts, so I guess that leaves me with sales


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:
			
		

> Thank you, girls! I know, these days, I have to restrain myself from buying, the sales are coming up and Xmas gifting too...so I am shopping my closet and boy have i got plenty to wear..I have worn all my IM that I have, but I still have tags on other designer clothes that i bought on sale, for my dream life...At this point, I should know that I don't do holidays on a paradise island or by the sea during winter and I don't go to crazy parties. I am such a homey person and when I am not working my A-- off, I just grab a book or sit on my comfy sofa and watch BBC drama series or indie/classic films



Sounds like my life.  minus the gorgeous mostly-IM wardrobe.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> Yorkdale has Etoile now?  Since when?  It used to be only Bloor.
> 
> I'm still waiting for sale though...



All of her stuff was on sale, they marked it down about 3 weeks ago by 30%. I only found out last weekend so I called Yorkdale and they said they didn't have the coat. I dropped by yesterday and there is was, no markdown on it. But the other Etoile was marked down. It's located behind a small couch , can they do more to hide it??


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> All of her stuff was on sale, they marked it down about 3 weeks ago by 30%. I only found out last weekend so I called Yorkdale and they said they didn't have the coat. I dropped by yesterday and there is was, no markdown on it. But the other Etoile was marked down. It's located behind a small couch , can they do more to hide it??


Is it near A Wang and Theory or more with the DVF stuff?

I remember asking around Holts on Bloor as to where IM Etoile was located and not one SA knew what i was talking about!  

What I really want is on-line, but I'll check out Yorkdale.  Funny, all the times I've been at Yorkdale and never went in to Holts...


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> Is it near A Wang and Theory or more with the DVF stuff?
> 
> I remember asking around Holts on Bloor as to where IM Etoile was located and not one SA knew what i was talking about!
> 
> What I really want is on-line, but I'll check out Yorkdale.  Funny, all the times I've been at Yorkdale and never went in to Holts...



It was just near the jeans, so I guess it was just to the left of the register. Just look for the small couch-like prop in front of it. They seemed to have rearranged some of their displays. I hope you find what you want!

I just felt so sick when I went there and saw the coat in my size too!!! I would have bought it from them. But this always happens! They don't display stuff properly or keep stock of things so it's never there when you want it. Oh well I guess Barneys gets my dollars! I didn't even find the coat there, it was shoved in the Theory section all by itself! I wish they could get a handle on their stock situation.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> It was just near the jeans, so I guess it was just to the left of the register. Just look for the small couch-like prop in front of it. They seemed to have rearranged some of their displays. I hope you find what you want!
> 
> I just felt so sick when I went there and saw the coat in my size too!!! I would have bought it from them. But this always happens! They don't display stuff properly or keep stock of things so it's never there when you want it. Oh well I guess Barneys gets my dollars! I didn't even find the coat there, it was shoved in the Theory section all by itself! I wish they could get a handle on their stock situation.


That happens to me all the time.  Last summer I bought an IM tee at J&O and found the exact same one at TNT and it was $10 less.  That's a big difference for a tee, but these stores only give store credit so it's never worth it to return anything. J&O is always a bit more expensive, IMO.

I bought the Xabi jacket at TNT last year, thinking they only had one in my size and I found 2 more Xabi's in my size, at TNT, drastically reduced at sale time.  

I bought an IM necklace at J&O because they said it was the only one they had and I was afraid someone else would snatch it up... and at J&O sale time, there was my necklace, reduced to half price.  Obviously they had more than one, they lied to me and it worked!

I can never get that deal  -- that item worth bragging about.  And I'm always looking and checking and doing my homework too... I just always seem to pay more.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> That happens to me all the time.  Last summer I bought an IM tee at J&O and found the exact same one at TNT and it was $10 less.  That's a big difference for a tee, but these stores only give store credit so it's never worth it to return anything. J&O is always a bit more expensive, IMO.
> 
> I bought the Xabi jacket at TNT last year, thinking they only had one in my size and I found 2 more Xabi's in my size, at TNT, drastically reduced at sale time.
> 
> I bought an IM necklace at J&O because they said it was the only one they had and I was afraid someone else would snatch it up... and at J&O sale time, there was my necklace, reduced to half price.  Obviously they had more than one, they lied to me and it worked!
> 
> I can never get that deal  -- that item worth bragging about.  And I'm always looking and checking and doing my homework too... I just always seem to pay more.


I do the same as you, doing my homework, checking the sites all the time. 
I just find that I can't seem to win with them! They are always a day late and a dollar short! 
I always end up buying my stuff from Barneys or online with some of the recommended sites on TPF. They really need to up their game, with Nordstroms coming and when the other sites like Saks get their Canadian prices and shipping prices lowered, why bother with Holts?


----------



## Cullinan

flower71 said:


> So true, dear Cullinan! I am almost done with xmas gifts, so I guess that leaves me with sales



That's great!!

I'm nearly done with Christmas shopping too, so I'm planning a sales list as well!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here is my little contribution.. Its warm where I live so there is no room for coats and jackets. So I tend to love more of her cotton, linen blouses. This is a grey chambray shirt from Fall 2010 (called "dice"?). She makes really comfortable shirts! I am a fan of her older collections.. esp 2009!


----------



## lulu1982

Hey Ladies,

does this look authentic to you?? I am so unsure of eBay sellers and Isabel Marant.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-PARKA-C...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item19d6d5cc59


----------



## Flip88

flower71 said:
			
		

> Oh and I just love my jacket.. so another pic of it!



Love it, it really suits your style.


----------



## Pembldon

lulu1982 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> does this look authentic to you?? I am so unsure of eBay sellers and Isabel Marant.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-PARKA-C...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item19d6d5cc59



Hi, pretty sure that's authentic but really old. The Etoile label is pre 2010.


----------



## flower71

Flip88 said:


> Love it, it really suits your style.


Thanks so much, you stylish lady



stefeilnately said:


> Here is my little contribution.. Its warm where I live so there is no room for coats and jackets. So I tend to love more of her cotton, linen blouses. This is a grey chambray shirt from Fall 2010 (called "dice"?). She makes really comfortable shirts! I am a fan of her older collections.. esp 2009!


lucky you, warm weather, a dream...


jellybebe said:


> Sounds like my life.  minus the gorgeous mostly-IM wardrobe.


Ok, I would love tho share closets too...When do we meet?


----------



## mercer

stefeilnately said:


> Here is my little contribution.. Its warm where I live so there is no room for coats and jackets. So I tend to love more of her cotton, linen blouses. This is a grey chambray shirt from Fall 2010 (called "dice"?). She makes really comfortable shirts! I am a fan of her older collections.. esp 2009!



You look really nice!

So what is everyone hoping to land in the upcoming sales?  I'm going to try not to go crazy.  Often times I purchase too much in the first cut, only to find the dress I "had to have" at 60% 4 weeks later.


----------



## juneping

the SA at Barneys already called and actually i already paid the pumps...picking them up on the 28th....


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> You look really nice!
> 
> So what is everyone hoping to land in the upcoming sales?  I'm going to try not to go crazy.  *Often times I purchase too much in the first cut, only to find the dress I "had to have" at 60% 4 weeks later.*


Me too!  What does that say about my taste?  That's it's very unpopular?  

Just about everything I want on my on-line wish lists are sold out though... people were shopping full price!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> the SA at Barneys already called and actually i already paid the pumps...picking them up on the 28th....



Fun!  what did you get?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> You look really nice!
> 
> So what is everyone hoping to land in the upcoming sales?  I'm going to try not to go crazy. * Often times I purchase too much in the first cut, only to find the dress I "had to have" at 60% 4 weeks later*.


I hate when that happens but I guess if you REALLY want it, then grab it! I shall try not to go too early when it's only a 30%off...I want at least 50% (around here, it's really hard to find more than that!)
*juneping*, you lucky devil! Which pumps?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Fun!  what did you get?







these...stanley...


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> Me too!  What does that say about my taste?  That's it's very unpopular?
> 
> Just about everything I want on my on-line wish lists are sold out though... *people were shopping full price!*


*
*
Yes, that's me too. I got quite a few full priced items and I am glad I bought them, though I may see my coat reduced by far. I don't have any regrets, and can't wait to grab a few things more


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> [/B]
> Yes, that's me too. I got quite a few full priced items and I am glad I bought them, though I may see my coat reduced by far. I don't have any regrets, and can't wait to grab a few things more



it's such a hit or miss for IM. some items sold out before you even got to the store. some just sit there for the longest time.
that's why i always wear my full price IM as soon and as often as possible...


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> I hate when that happens but I guess if you REALLY want it, then grab it! I shall try not to go too early when it's only a 30%off...I want at least 50% (around here, it's really hard to find more than that!)



It can make a person crazy trying to second guess what will sit in the store and what will fly off the shelves!  The stuff I "have to have" I usually just bite the bullet and pay full price.  I try to remind myself of all the use I got out of it before the sales start, so I don't feel bad!  So usually when it comes to sale time, I'm won't go mad if an item slips away.  

And spring is coming, too!  So if I can't find anything in my size, I can always save my $$ for spring.  I can't wait to see if any of those lovely dresses will be shown in "real human woman who wants to cover up her cellulite" lengths!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> these...stanley...



Those are so lovely!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Those are so lovely!



thanks!! if they're not comfy....they'll have to go back...


----------



## flower71

*juneping*, they're funky! Hope they fit
OK, I've been bad again, but the sales have started for some of us...
So I grabbed the quidor jumper and....a pair of Jenny boots! So happy...and so unexpected!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501977693?$hero_small$
> these...stanley...


Nice!!! I can't wait to see these on you and hear how comfortable for you. I am trying to stir clear of the sales. But I might get a few things. 

I'm trying to stay calm and pick pieces carefully. I went a little crazy last year. This year, I want to chose things that will go with pieces I already have. So, I'm trying to strategize which pieces I really need. 

I think I am going to try to pick up some Ivo's. They are definitely something I will reach for and wear. Maybe a blouse/top and a skirt. No shoes though, as I am overloaded on shoes that I have yet to be worn. Not as much as I would like. Which makes me feel bad about how lonely they seem in my closet lol.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> *juneping*, they're funky! Hope they fit
> OK, I've been bad again, but the sales have started for some of us...
> So I grabbed the quidor jumper and....a pair of Jenny boots! So happy...and so unexpected!
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_large.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/02IMTT0A0002GRY_5_large.jpg



Nice pieces you picked out flower! I love the sweater and the Jennys will always be classic. Good choices!


----------



## Jaded81

Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals


----------



## jadecee

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals



Love this look!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals



Love it *Jaded*! The whole outfit is so chic.


----------



## HiromiT

Love all your chic outfits, *flower*, *stefeilnately*, and *Jaded*!


----------



## Cullinan

Jaded81 said:


> Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals




Those jeans are amazing!!!!!!!!!

Love, love, love, love...

Paige did a similar pair this season, but not nearly as well!

You look gorgeous -enjoy your well dressed day!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals


just lovely!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Haven't been here for awhile as I have been busy with work! But thought I would share today's outfit: marant belt, jeans and sandals



i haven't been on here much lately either (laying low until sales start!)...you look fantastic jaded!  i actually prefer that style pant to the renell!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/Barneys/501977693?$hero_small$
> these...stanley...



you will totally rock these june!

i admit--i presold a few things at barneys but steered clear of the shoe area..i've only worn my berrys once and haven't worn my jacobs at all yet!  shoe ban until i wear what's already in the closet!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> *juneping*, they're funky! Hope they fit
> OK, I've been bad again, but the sales have started for some of us...
> So I grabbed the quidor jumper and....a pair of Jenny boots! So happy...and so unexpected!
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIAKN780003CRE_2_large.jpg
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/02IMTT0A0002GRY_5_large.jpg



awesome picks, flower!  both classics that i'll bet will get tons of use!  i'm eyeing the quidor sister, the quena (if i can even find it anywhere come sale time!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

happy thanksgiving to my fellow stateside IM fans! (and happy thursday to those not celebrating! ))


----------



## meishe

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> awesome picks, flower!  both classics that i'll bet will get tons of use!  i'm eyeing the quidor sister, the quena (if i can even find it anywhere come sale time!)



Hey NYC-- Heist boutique in Cali has the Quena for 30% off right now! Maybe you can snag it  Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> awesome picks, flower!  both classics that i'll bet will get tons of use!  i'm eyeing the quidor sister, the quena (if i can even find it anywhere come sale time!)


oh thanks *nycbagfiend*! I got mine at 30%, better now than too late...can't wait to see you gals when sales start..it's been so slow on here lately, we need more pics
Happy thanksgiving to those who celebrate!


----------



## Jayne1

Hey everyone -- tell me what you think...

Everything IM on my NAP wish list (waiting for a sale) is sold out.  _Everything! _ And the sale hasn't started yet.  Why buy a few days before the sale starts?  Does NAP do price adjustments?  Is that what people are doing?


----------



## green.bee

Jayne1 said:


> Hey everyone -- tell me what you think...
> 
> Everything IM on my NAP wish list (waiting for a sale) is sold out.  _Everything! _ And the sale hasn't started yet.  Why buy a few days before the sale starts?  Does NAP do price adjustments?  Is that what people are doing?



I have noticed the same, not only with IM stuff, almost all things from my wish list are sold out already during last 2 days. I think there is some kind of 'secret sale' going on for special customers only, just like last year.


----------



## Jayne1

green.bee said:


> I have noticed the same, not only with IM stuff, almost all things from my wish list are sold out already during last 2 days. I think there is some kind of 'secret sale' going on for special customers only, just like last year.


That would make sense!  Who shops IM a few days before we all know there is a sale?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> That would make sense!  Who shops IM a few days before we all know there is a sale?



Yep!  Everything I had my eye on is gone, gone, gone!  There is no way people are buying so much right before sale time.  There must be some sort of presale for super customers.  boo.


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> Yep!  Everything I had my eye on is gone, gone, gone!  There is no way people are buying so much right before sale time.  There must be some sort of presale for super customers.  boo.



i called last week and was told they don't do pre-sale or price adjustments...their f&f sale was in the spring unless they do it twice a year (i rec'd the f&f discount last time--would be miffed if i was left out since i spent just as much in the last 6 months!)

my list has mysteriously dwindled down too...i think they're doing some sort of inventory before holiday sales begin..


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Yep!  Everything I had my eye on is gone, gone, gone!  There is no way people are buying so much right before sale time.  There must be some sort of presale for super customers.  boo.


Also, as stock dwindles, NAP gives you a "Don't miss out" alert in your wish-list that there is maybe only one left.

I didn't get any alerts this time, all of a sudden every piece in my wish-list was sold out!


----------



## gymangel812

Jayne1 said:


> Also, as stock dwindles, NAP gives you a "Don't miss out" alert in your wish-list that there is maybe only one left.
> 
> I didn't get any alerts this time, all of a sudden every piece in my wish-list was sold out!



mine did that too, i had like 15 items and all but 1 is sold out (because it was just added this week). hopefully stock reappears because it sucks right now.


----------



## dbaby

Looks like NAP is adhering to IM's strict no markdown policy until they say so. I'm guessing it'll be the end of nov/early dec like barneys


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Looks like NAP is adhering to IM's strict no markdown policy until they say so. I'm guessing it'll be the end of nov/early dec like barneys


No, because some of the things in my wish-list, such as Etoile tops or an IM scarf shows they were discounted and are now sold out.

I was watching a Neou sweater and all of a sudden it was sold out.  Now it shows it went to 50% off and sold out at $150.


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> Looks like NAP is adhering to IM's strict no markdown policy until they say so. I'm guessing it'll be the end of nov/early dec like barneys





Jayne1 said:


> No, because some of the things in my wish-list, such as Etoile tops or an IM scarf shows they were discounted and are now sold out.
> 
> I was watching a Neou sweater and all of a sudden it was sold out.  Now it shows it went to 50% off and sold out at $150.



i think dbaby is correct--i think they just pulled all the items that will be on sale to be put back online whenever the powers that be say so!  it just doesn't seem possible that every item (including those that were well-stocked just 48 hrs ago!) suddenly sold out...


----------



## Jayne1

So, you are saying that this is a diversion and it hasn't really sold out, but will be 50% when it does go ons sale?

How will we know when IM sale is able to be purchased? I guess we have to do the daily check...

Isn't it silly to show sold out -- people will believe it and not come back to check...


----------



## Jayne1

Wait -- that doesn't make sense.  What if someone is willing to purchase at full price?  Why hide it now?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> So, you are saying that this is a diversion and it hasn't really sold out, but will be 50% when it does go ons sale?
> 
> How will we know when IM sale is able to be purchased? I guess we have to do the daily check...
> 
> Isn't it silly to show sold out -- people will believe it and not come back to check...





Jayne1 said:


> Wait -- that doesn't make sense.  What if someone is willing to purchase at full price?  Why hide it now?



it doesn't make sense!  but i find it hard to believe that every single item in every single size (that was meant to go on sale) suddenly sold out...i had items  that had a full size run as of 48 hrs ago--it just doesn't seem possible that it all sold out and coincidentally are the items that were going to be marked down.

maybe NAP had a computerized schedule that automatically marks items down on a certain day and when IM said no-no, they had to remove them all from the system ahead of sale date bc they couldn't change the price (if that makes any sense?!)

i'd say give it a week or 2...i really think stuff will pop back!


----------



## mercer

nycbagfiend said:


> it doesn't make sense!  but i find it hard to believe that every single item in every single size (that was meant to go on sale) suddenly sold out...i had items  that had a full size run as of 48 hrs ago--it just doesn't seem possible that it all sold out and coincidentally are the items that were going to be marked down.
> 
> maybe NAP had a computerized schedule that automatically marks items down on a certain day and when IM said no-no, they had to remove them all from the system ahead of sale date bc they couldn't change the price (if that makes any sense?!)
> 
> i'd say give it a week or 2...i really think stuff will pop back!



So annoying!  It's hard to plan purchases when a person doesn't know what will be available.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> So annoying!  It's hard to plan purchases when a person doesn't know what will be available.


Well, this is going to be 50% off, I assume...


----------



## dbaby

When I looked as the sale started last night (within the hour), there was not a single etoile item. That would be hard to believe if it really did sell out.


----------



## juneping

it's very strange indeed.....i have a feeling the items might pop back up later....

hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving.


----------



## dbaby

Happy thanksgiving to you too, June! And the rest of you ladies. In other news, Neiman Marcus will carry IM clothes and shoes in the spring. My SA sent me some of the shoes. I'll post later.


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you too, June! And the rest of you ladies. In other news, Neiman Marcus will carry IM clothes and shoes in the spring. My SA sent me some of the shoes. I'll post later.



What nice news!!!  I hope it will be available online!


----------



## birkingal

dbaby said:


> Favorite fall outfit now. Bronze Kady, Bordeaux Manlys, Zara top and J Brand jeans



dbaby, I disregarded the bronze kady when I saw it but seeing how you paired it, I want it now  Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## birkingal

amacasa said:


> i know its older collection boots/ pants but i thought you guys would like to see!
> Miss E. Alt!




Emmanuelle Alt is wearing the Kosi jacket. Looks fab on her!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> i'm behind again on posts!
> M., this is such a great look!  warm, functional and super-stylish!  i'm definitely going to emulate this one (tho' i don't know if i'll be as successful with the sly layering--somehow i'll end up like the micheline tire man!)



Whaddaya mean, my friend? I love the way you dress! Besides, you're taller and way slimmer. I doubt you'll ever end up looking like the Michelin dude.


----------



## birkingal

jellylicious said:


> Hey all-been quiet here lately.
> 
> Last year-i had bought the Nimy and returned because it was too tight. But when I saw it at Outnet again for a really good price, I bought it to see if this would fit better. Oddly enough, it does-I'm guessing it is because it's been tried on and is stretched out. Keepers? I can't decide... Maybe because the silhouette is too similar to the Momo and Lexy jackets that I'm afraid that I might get tired off.



*jellylicious*, I've only managed to check out the thread properly for the first time in a month. I hope you got the dress because it looks absolutely fabulous on you. It goes so well with the boots.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Sorry *christymarie* about your jacket, that one I've seen IRL and it's awesome! Hope you find it, keep on the lookout!
> my outfit today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when I was in Paris buying a pair of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you girls are OK, it's been a looong time! Let's keep the pace, no? More pics




*F*, you look AMAZING!!!! If I were Scott Schuman, I would've stopped you on the street and take plenty of shots of you.


----------



## birkingal

Poppys Style said:


> I know I'm behind the times but my Dickers are arriving today!!! SO EXCITED!



Poppys Style, I'm thrilled to see you here!! Like I've said before, you truly rocked those black Dickers. They're just so versatile. BTW, once you start buying one IM, it's all downhill from there


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> *juneping*, they're funky! Hope they fit
> OK, I've been bad again, but the sales have started for some of us...
> So I grabbed the quidor jumper and....a pair of Jenny boots! So happy...and so unexpected!




You're so lucky, *F*. No sales here yet. I don't think 30% off is enough to entice me. I remember going to Selfridges and seeing popular mainline pieces hidden in the corner at 80% off! I only wish I have your figure or else I would've gladly snap them up.


----------



## heatheryiyi

dbaby said:


> Happy thanksgiving to you too, June! And the rest of you ladies. In other news, Neiman Marcus will carry IM clothes and shoes in the spring. My SA sent me some of the shoes. I'll post later.



What about Etoile Isabel Marant? Will Neiman carry that too? Will it be available online?


----------



## dbaby

birkingal said:
			
		

> dbaby, I disregarded the bronze kady when I saw it but seeing how you paired it, I want it now  Looks fabulous on you.



Thanks birkingal! You should definitely get one if you can find it! I love this color.


----------



## dbaby

heatheryiyi said:
			
		

> What about Etoile Isabel Marant? Will Neiman carry that too? Will it be available online?



Not sure. My SA works in shoes but he said contemporary rtw would be getting the spring collection as well. I don't know any retailers that carry the mainline but not etoile, so that's a good sign.


----------



## juneping

soho store got the new sneakers in....great colors for winter.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Not sure. My SA works in shoes but he said contemporary rtw would be getting the spring collection as well. I don't know any retailers that carry the mainline but not etoile, so that's a good sign.



i will beg bf to drive me to NM in jersey now....tax free...that's a nice candle light meal there.


----------



## gymangel812

juneping said:


> soho store got the new sneakers in....great colors for winter.



ooh did they get the burgundy bobbys in?!?!


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> ooh did they get the burgundy bobbys in?!?!



no...only the anthracite and blacks...and blue/white combo...


----------



## larastyle

has anyone in US ordered from Mrs H and have been charged customs by Fedex?  THANKS.


----------



## Poppys Style

birkingal said:


> Poppys Style, I'm thrilled to see you here!! Like I've said before, you truly rocked those black Dickers. They're just so versatile. BTW, once you start buying one IM, it's all downhill from there



Hi lovely!  Unfortunately they have to go back  after one wear the veneer on the heel is peeling off - SO disappointed - why don't they use decent heels at that price like Rag&Bone???


----------



## Poppys Style

Has anyone else had issues with the Dicker heel?  I wore mine for the first time last night and the veneer is peeling off  SO disappointed at that price!  My Rag & Bone's have great solid heels in comparison...


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> *F*, you look AMAZING!!!! If I were Scott Schuman, I would've stopped you on the street and take plenty of shots of you.



you're such a sweetie:kiss:
about the sales, I agree...30% isn't much but those items are mostly sold out so I got lucky...Now I have to stay focused on further reductions


----------



## flower71

larastyle said:


> has anyone in US ordered from Mrs H and have been charged customs by Fedex?  THANKS.


Hi there. Ask amacasa, I think she's ordered a lot from there, she'll help for sure


----------



## larastyle

flower71 said:


> Hi there. Ask amacasa, I think she's ordered a lot from there, she'll help for sure



Thanks honey.  We'll do!


----------



## larastyle

looking for an iris lace top but on sale!  anyones, has seen one anywhere.  Thanks.


----------



## juneping

is it a mistake?? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara...84?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a7c046070


----------



## juneping

the s/s etoile line is out on charlotte for shine...from reading the blogger (marantphiles)

http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/11/isabel-marant-summer-2013.html


----------



## juneping

these two are my favs...


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> the s/s etoile line is out on charlotte for shine...from reading the blogger (marantphiles)
> 
> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/2012/11/isabel-marant-summer-2013.html



I'm dying for that black quilted short jacket! The Abadi leather version this season was just too much.


----------



## juneping

i felt a little relieved that i wasn't all over the pieces  like last s/s....


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> these two are my favs...



I love those, too!  So wearable!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:
			
		

> i felt a little relieved that i wasn't all over the pieces  like last s/s....



Whew, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief too. Nothing is beckoning too loudly for me either. Last s/s I too went a bit crazy. Whew!!!

Although, I am with you. Your two favorite Etoile pieces I am loving as well. The top has my attention more so then the dress. The top would look lovely with this seasons Ivo cords!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Whew, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief too. Nothing is beckoning too loudly for me either. Last s/s I too went a bit crazy. Whew!!!
> 
> Although, I am with you. Your two favorite Etoile pieces I am loving as well. The top has my attention more so then the dress. The top would look lovely with this seasons Ivo cords!



I had a similar dress from a few years ago- it barely covered my ladybits.  I tried wearing it as a tunic and I ended up looking preggie.  I think it's meant to be worn by the genetically blessed teenie tiny among us.  The top, however, looks super wearable!

There are some really cute jackets and tops.  Nothing I'm fainting over, but all of it good wardrobe staples that will work nicely with my other IM items. So it's all perfect, really.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Whew, I am breathing a huge sigh of relief too. Nothing is beckoning too loudly for me either. Last s/s I too went a bit crazy. Whew!!!
> 
> Although, I am with you. Your two favorite Etoile pieces I am loving as well. The top has my attention more so then the dress. The top would look lovely with this seasons Ivo cords!



did you get any ivo? only the white ones are left in my size....i am tempted...


----------



## juneping

the quote alert thing wasn't working at all....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:
			
		

> did you get any ivo? only the white ones are left in my size....i am tempted...



Yes I did! I couldn't resist. I got the Ivos in Ruby and Ardoise. They won't be here for a while though. I also picked up a few other things: nuta skirt, and a few tops. I am not sure I will keep these since I could not try them on in person. But once they get here I will know better.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:
			
		

> the quote alert thing wasn't working at all....



Yeah, it isn't working for me either. I can't even bring up the app on my iPhone. I have to use the browser. I'm glad I am not the only one it isn't working for recently.


----------



## Jayne1

Spring Etoile is so casual!  I'm sure I'll find something when it hits the stores...

Back to Fall talk -- what do we think of the David coat?  I'm concerned that it is only a fall coat and has very limited seasonal wear.... any opinions?


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, it isn't working for me either. I can't even bring up the app on my iPhone. I have to use the browser. I'm glad I am not the only one it isn't working for recently.



have you tried restarting your phone? delete it and re-install can solve the problem. do it when you are bored or something...


----------



## jadecee

^^
agreed.  Anytime there's a db update or something messed up with loading the tpf app.  A reboot generally fixes the problem.


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh I like the quilted blue jacket, I missed out on the Haca last season and this one looks similar.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:
			
		

> have you tried restarting your phone? delete it and re-install can solve the problem. do it when you are bored or something...



It worked, yay! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Spring Etoile is so casual!  I'm sure I'll find something when it hits the stores...
> 
> Back to Fall talk -- what do we think of the David coat?  I'm concerned that it is only a fall coat and has very limited seasonal wear.... any opinions?



I tried this coat on. For me, it was overwhelming. I am only 5'4" tall, so the coat was too long and looked unflattering o me. I think if you are talk it will look great!

As for Fall vs a year round coat: I do tend to think it is more PDA fall coat then year around. I couldn't see me I California wearing this coat for Spring/Summer. But it depends on where you live. 

I think if you love the coat, then you will wear it no matter the season. As long as the weather is cool enough to warrant it.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I tried this coat on. For me, it was overwhelming. I am only 5'4" tall, so the coat was too long and looked unflattering o me. I think if you are talk it will look great!
> 
> As for Fall vs a year round coat: I do tend to think it is more PDA fall coat then year around. I couldn't see me I California wearing this coat for Spring/Summer. But it depends on where you live.
> 
> I think if you love the coat, then you will wear it no matter the season. As long as the weather is cool enough to warrant it.


Thank you for your insights!

I haven't tried it on - it would be an online purchase and I know the cut is good for me.

It's just that I have a lot of fall coats and I never get enough wear out of them.  It's either warm weather or cold, rarely in-between.  I'm trying so hard to be practical!

What did you mean by "more PDA fall coat "  What is *PDA*?


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your insights!
> 
> I haven't tried it on - it would be an online purchase and I know the cut is good for me.
> 
> It's just that I have a lot of fall coats and I never get enough wear out of them.  It's either warm weather or cold, rarely in-between.  I'm trying so hard to be practical!
> 
> What did you mean by "more PDA fall coat "  What is PDA?



Oops! ROTFLOL, that was my thumbs typing on my new phone. The auto-correct feature must have changed my typo into "PDA". Sorry about that! I meant to me it is more of a Fall/winter coat in California.


----------



## larastyle

I emailed NAP about Etoile and IM sale...and told them and it is very unusual for a whole collection to disappear within minutes without a trace and this is their reply.  whatever!!!

Dear Lara,
Thank you for contacting NET-A-PORTER.COM.
We sincerely apologize that you missed out on purchasing any
Isabel Marant or Etoile Isabel Marant items during our sale.

Once an item is sold out it is immediately removed from our website.
As our sale has been live since Friday, November 23, 2012, our
most popular designers, such as Isabel Marant, are selling out
quickly.

Once again we apologize for any disappointment this may cause.

Please make sure you keep checking the site, as we will gradually
upload more items and designers to our sale.

Please let us know if we can assist you further by replying to this 
email, or calling us at +1 877 6789 NAP(627).
Best regards,

Kristi 
Customer Care


----------



## juneping

^^that's like a non-answer. sometimes when i got response like that, i got really mean and told them that's 5 seconds of my life that I'll never get back.


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:
			
		

> I emailed NAP about Etoile and IM sale...and told them and it is very unusual for a whole collection to disappear within minutes without a trace and this is their reply.  whatever!!!
> 
> Dear Lara,
> Thank you for contacting NET-A-PORTER.COM.
> We sincerely apologize that you missed out on purchasing any
> Isabel Marant or Etoile Isabel Marant items during our sale.
> 
> Once an item is sold out it is immediately removed from our website.
> As our sale has been live since Friday, November 23, 2012, our
> most popular designers, such as Isabel Marant, are selling out
> quickly.
> 
> Once again we apologize for any disappointment this may cause.
> 
> Please make sure you keep checking the site, as we will gradually
> upload more items and designers to our sale.
> 
> Please let us know if we can assist you further by replying to this
> email, or calling us at +1 877 6789 NAP(627).
> Best regards,
> 
> Kristi
> Customer Care



Wow. I mean, I've talked to stores that say they aren't allowed to mark down early and IM even dictates the discount percentage. Maybe this CS rep really didn't know?? Strange.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> Wow. I mean, I've talked to stores that say they aren't allowed to mark down early and IM even dictates the discount percentage. Maybe this CS rep really didn't know?? Strange.



is IM getting more and more controlling??

i checked my wishlist on NAP...some were only 30% off...it used to be 40% off...


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> Wow. I mean, I've talked to stores that say they aren't allowed to mark down early and IM even dictates the discount percentage. Maybe this CS rep really didn't know?? Strange.



I know stores that have had IM on sale already,  since last week.  All I can tell you is that it is getting annoying.  It is like you go to buy and all you hear is " this one is on sale but this one is not" ..."on sale, not on sale".  I felt like I was playing the game, "  he loves me, he loves me not"  I eventually gave up and left.  If they are all from the same season and same shipment then they should all be on sale at the same time!


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:


> I know stores that have had IM on sale already,  since last week.  All I can tell you is that it is getting annoying.  It is like you go to buy and all you hear is " this one is on sale but this one is not" ..."on sale, not on sale".  I felt like I was playing the game, "  he loves me, he loves me not"  I eventually gave up and left.  If they are all from the same season and same shipment then they should all be on sale at the same time!



Yea, there have been smaller stores, but if you notice, anything posted online has not been a "public" sale. It's all been private codes or "private sales". It's definitely annoying for us crazed people who have been waiting for a discount!


----------



## juneping

they also changed the shipment schedule i believe. some items have only been listed less than a month and it would be crazy to go on sale last friday. especially they were almost 1k or 2k to begin with. i think the whole strategy has been changed...very unpredictable nowadays. the blackson came out kind of late and the berryies are very late. don't you agree??


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> they also changed the shipment schedule i believe. some items have only been listed less than a month and it would be crazy to go on sale last friday. especially they were almost 1k or 2k to begin with. i think the whole strategy has been changed...very unpredictable nowadays. the blackson came out kind of late and the berryies are very late. don't you agree??



Yes, those are probably late Dec/Jan markdowns. Take a break from the sales craze and take a look at Into the Gloss's Isabel Marant feature.


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Yes, those are probably late Dec/Jan markdowns. Take a break from the sales craze and take a look at Into the Gloss's Isabel Marant feature.



thanks for sharing- I love her so much.  Such a great spirit.


----------



## jellylicious

Been super busy and finally getting caught up here. Didn't score anything on sale-it's crazy with NAP selling out all the items. I don't think how that is possible.



amacasa said:


> hey jelly.. i say keep keep keep!!!
> Ive been wanting a gray cotton dress as well but im freezing all the time and can't really tolerate tights.. ( i seem to be allergic to it) so i then live vicariously thru you... Ive been eyeing my 3 year old tights at home to give skirt/ tights a try but might take benadryl as well while Im at it!!





birkingal said:


> *jellylicious*, I've only managed to check out the thread properly for the first time in a month. I hope you got the dress because it looks absolutely fabulous on you. It goes so well with the boots.



Yes yes yes..I kept the dress. TY! 



birkingal said:


> *F*, you look AMAZING!!!! If I were Scott Schuman, I would've stopped you on the street and take plenty of shots of you.


Agree!



dbaby said:


> Yes, those are probably late Dec/Jan markdowns. Take a break from the sales craze and take a look at Into the Gloss's Isabel Marant feature.


Great article! She's so down to earth.


----------



## larastyle

Does anyone has the western lizy top?  I tried it on at Barney's and I really liked it, I didn't think I would.  It is very well made and beautiful fabric.  anyway that one and halba (in white) is on hold for me, to get today.  excited.


----------



## juneping

there're some mark downs on barneys now....


----------



## heatheryiyi

juneping said:
			
		

> there're some mark downs on barneys now....



Online or in store?


----------



## hands-on-stance

does anyone have the plume cardi?


----------



## juneping

heatheryiyi said:


> Online or in store?



both. i already pre-ordered the pumps and am going to pick them up tonight. 
the ivos were unfortunately not on sale this time...grrrr


----------



## hands-on-stance

hands-on-stance said:


> does anyone have the plume cardi?



or the odessa?

what are they like?


----------



## saira1214

Any sale on berries?


----------



## juneping

saira1214 said:


> Any sale on berries?



not yet. BUT you should call barneys and talk to a SA (better if you go there yourself..) and ask them if they'll be on sale. if they do them on 12/3/12...they'll put them aside for you


----------



## juneping

ladies...got the studded pumps.
size up if you are a full size. i am a US7 and i got the 38...37 were too small. hope that help.


----------



## saira1214

juneping said:


> not yet. BUT you should call barneys and talk to a SA (better if you go there yourself..) and ask them if they'll be on sale. if they do them on 12/3/12...they'll put them aside for you


good advice! Thanks!


----------



## heatheryiyi

Is monty jacket (Etoile Isabel Marant) ever going to go on sale?


----------



## renstar

Monty jacket on sale at Nordstrom, 40% off. I got my SA to price match NAP 50% off


----------



## am2022

congrats !!! what a fab price!!! Which nordstrom carries etoile?? TIA!!!



renstar said:


> Monty jacket on sale at Nordstrom, 40% off. I got my SA to price match NAP 50% off


----------



## Jayne1

renstar said:


> Monty jacket on sale at Nordstrom, 40% off. I got my SA to price match NAP 50% off


IM isn't on sale yet at NAP, is it?


----------



## renstar

amacasa said:


> congrats !!! what a fab price!!! Which nordstrom carries etoile?? TIA!!!



Thanks!!  Bellevue, WA. If you are interested in jackets, the Odessa and Octavia are also 40% off.


----------



## renstar

Jayne1 said:


> IM isn't on sale yet at NAP, is it?



The whole Etoile line "disappeared", but when I did just a google search on the items I've been stalking, it still shows up with the price cut and that they are no longer in stock.


----------



## Pembldon

hands-on-stance said:


> or the odessa?
> 
> what are they like?



I was quite interested in the plume but I tried on the Pheobe which is the sweater version and it was just wrong. The neck was really high and the arms were so wide compared to the body. I love the ribbing on these items but it has too much going against it which put me off ordering the plume. Also in all the pictures the fabric looked really different to how it was IRL, it was quite hairy. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Pembldon said:


> I was quite interested in the plume but I tried on the Pheobe which is the sweater version and it was just wrong. The neck was really high and the arms were so wide compared to the body. I love the ribbing on these items but it has too much going against it which put me off ordering the plume. Also in all the pictures the fabric looked really different to how it was IRL, it was quite hairy. Hope this helps a bit.



Thanks! Might give it a miss then.


----------



## juneping

renstar said:


> Monty jacket on sale at Nordstrom, 40% off. I got my SA to price match NAP 50% off



nordstrom's started in seattle...i would assume it has the best and largest collection. i used to live in seattle...miss it so much


----------



## juneping

remember july jacket was gone overnight on NAP last year or the year before?? may be they'll show up on the outnet later.


----------



## Jayne1

renstar said:


> The whole Etoile line "disappeared", but when I did just a google search on the items I've been stalking, it still shows up with the price cut and that they are no longer in stock.


Are you saying  you got Nordstrom to price match a NAP sale that hasn't really happened yet?


----------



## regeens

SS13 at Corner Berlin. The Dicker Rouge looks interesting.


----------



## larastyle

I finally bit the bullet and got the Iris lace top.  so expensive but so yummy, can not wait to get it!


----------



## larastyle

regeens said:


> SS13 at Corner Berlin. The Dicker Rouge looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 1964245



THANKS.  the basley ones are so different, they might grow on me!


----------



## heatheryiyi

renstar said:


> Thanks!!  Bellevue, WA. If you are interested in jackets, the Odessa and Octavia are also 40% off.



Do they ship to other states? Can you please message me your SA's phone number? i'd like to order one.


----------



## ilsecita

Both Nordstrom seattle and Bellevue have etoile. I have wonderful SA in either in case you want them PM me. My go to SA for Seattle is the manager of Via C, for Bellevue is the nicest guy ever, the manager there is super nice too.


----------



## dbaby

Matches posted some of their resort Etoile offerings. Cute stuff! The private sale doesn't apply, but there's a free shipping code.


----------



## birkingal

Just saw a few items from the new Etoile collection that I adore. I've got my wish list on my blog. The Ariana jacket's looking better and better by the minute!


----------



## dbaby

La Garconne has some pre-order shoes and clothes, too.


----------



## larastyle

Barneys is having 40% off, so if you bought something in the last few days, call for a price adjustment.


----------



## Jayne1

_Help!_  (Again.)

I've never tried the David, as I've mentioned, and I'm torn. I don't want to spend money on something that will not get used.  Is it a jacket that is limited to a certain degree of weather?

If it were a smaller cut, would it be the kind of fabric that you could wear indoors?  Or is it only an outdoor weight? And can I wear this in cold NYC kind of winter weather?

Or is it an October NYC kind of fall weather jacket?

_Thank you!_


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> _Help!_  (Again.)
> 
> I've never tried the David, as I've mentioned, and I'm torn. I don't want to spend money on something that will not get used.  Is it a jacket that is limited to a certain degree of weather?
> 
> If it were a smaller cut, would it be the kind of fabric that you could wear indoors?  Or is it only an outdoor weight? And can I wear this in cold NYC kind of winter weather?
> 
> Or is it an October NYC kind of fall weather jacket?
> 
> _Thank you!_



since the jacket is oversized, you can wear it with a jacket like lexy or any kind of boucle jacket underneath. i think it's good with something thin under until it hits 40F....
that's an outdoor coat for me...i wouldn't want to ruin the shape

just image googled this coat...sounds like it's big on every single woman....if you love it get it. but i don't...sorry...zara has something similar...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> since the jacket is oversized, you can wear it with a jacket like lexy or any kind of boucle jacket underneath. i think it's good with something thin under until it hits 40F....
> that's an outdoor coat for me...i wouldn't want to ruin the shape
> 
> just image googled this coat...sounds like it's big on every single woman....if you love it get it. but i don't...sorry...zara has something similar...


So, in other words, it's an outdoor coat for cool weather and once I get inside, I will probably remove it and all I've got is a thin top to walk around in?  (Granted it can be a cute, thin top.) 

I really like this cut for me, but I guess the season has passed for it to get any wear...  

Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> So, in other words, it's an outdoor coat for cool weather and once I get inside, I will probably remove it and all I've got is a thin top to walk around in?  (Granted it can be a cute, thin top.)
> 
> I really like this cut for me, but I guess the season has passed for it to get any wear...
> 
> Thanks for your quick response!



well..if you like it..you should get it. the lovely columbine sytled a mango coat which was very similar to IM coat...
she really rocked the oversized coat the best i've seen....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> well..if you like it..you should get it. the lovely columbine sytled a mango coat which was very similar to IM coat...
> she really rocked the oversized coat the best i've seen....


I like this coat very much!

The David has obvious gold buttons though... which makes the coat more recognizable, less obscure (which is a good thing) like the one you posted.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> _Help!_  (Again.)
> 
> I've never tried the David, as I've mentioned, and I'm torn. I don't want to spend money on something that will not get used.  Is it a jacket that is limited to a certain degree of weather?
> 
> If it were a smaller cut, would it be the kind of fabric that you could wear indoors?  Or is it only an outdoor weight? And can I wear this in cold NYC kind of winter weather?
> 
> Or is it an October NYC kind of fall weather jacket?
> 
> _Thank you!_




Jayne I bought the David (at full price, early in the season :roll eyes and I love it.  I bought online and as soon as it arrived I knew it wasn't going back. 
The oversized look isn't for everyone but it's an edgy but classic peacoat/military style and I plan on wearing it for years  

For me it's definitely outdoor weight but I'm in Australia.

Mandi/find me a muse has some good modelling pics of David on her blog.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> Jayne I bought the David (at full price, early in the season :roll eyes and I love it.  I bought online and as soon as it arrived I knew it wasn't going back.
> The oversized look isn't for everyone but it's an edgy but classic peacoat/military style and I plan on wearing it for years
> 
> For me it's definitely outdoor weight but I'm in Australia.
> 
> Mandi/find me a muse has some good modelling pics of David on her blog.


They _are_ wonderful pictures!

What is the coldest temperature you would wear this in?  As low as 5 degrees celsius?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> They _are_ wonderful pictures!
> 
> What is the coldest temperature you would wear this in?  As low as 5 degrees celsius?




I could and would wear the David at 5 degrees.
It's a heavy weight coat and because it's oversized you can layer to your heart's content!

The other thing you should know if buying the black online is that it's not a true solid black - more like super dark anthracite almost but not quite black 
I was pleasantly surprised by the colour - I think it really adds to the coat & from a distance it does look solid black - but I think you should know  

BTW I just noticed that Mandi's pics give you a good idea of the colour


----------



## dbaby

From Neiman Marcus resort book, they will be carrying the mainline, etoile, and shoes.


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> From Neiman Marcus resort book, they will be carrying the mainline, etoile, and shoes.



wow....that's great. more jersey trips for me....

about that pink jacket....i think last s/s zara had something almost the same.


----------



## Jayne1

I woke this morning up to an email from NAP saying things in my wish-list were now on sale... so you know what I'm thinking, right?

Anyway, no change.  No Etoile sale. I don't know what that email was about...


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I woke this morning up to an email from NAP saying things in my wish-list were now on sale... so you know what I'm thinking, right?
> 
> Anyway, no change.  No Etoile sale. I don't know what that email was about...



My thought exactly....


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I woke this morning up to an email from NAP saying things in my wish-list were now on sale... so you know what I'm thinking, right?
> 
> Anyway, no change.  No Etoile sale. I don't know what that email was about...



Agreed!


----------



## Jayne1

The crazy thing is, I'm shopping sale items here and there, and don't really want anything on NAP anymore.


----------



## katl

Hi ladies, I'm deciding the pearl blazer between size 38 and 40. I'm usually size 38 or M in IM or etoile, but the pearl blazer looks like a very slim cut. I was wondering if I should go up one size to 40 instead. Can you pls give me some advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## HiromiT

So annoying, right? First, how is this an alert when the sale has been going on for days?  And yes, what happened to IM items? I too have been shopping the sales elsewhere, so I no longer want/need anything from NAP!



Jayne1 said:


> I woke this morning up to an email from NAP saying things in my wish-list were now on sale... so you know what I'm thinking, right?
> 
> Anyway, no change.  No Etoile sale. I don't know what that email was about...


----------



## HiromiT

I have the Pearl and it's very slim in the torso, shoulders, and sleeves. I took my usual IM size but I'm flat chested and have skinny arms. If you are more busty or have normal-sized/muscular arms and shoulders, you might want to size up, esp if you plan to layer a thicker, long-sleeved shirt under it. I intend to wear only t-shirts under mine, so I don't need much extra room.

HTH and good luck!



katl said:


> Hi ladies, I'm deciding the pearl blazer between size 38 and 40. I'm usually size 38 or M in IM or etoile, but the pearl blazer looks like a very slim cut. I was wondering if I should go up one size to 40 instead. Can you pls give me some advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## katl

HiromiT said:


> I have the Pearl and it's very slim in the torso, shoulders, and sleeves. I took my usual IM size but I'm flat chested and have skinny arms. If you are more busty or have normal-sized/muscular arms and shoulders, you might want to size up, esp if you plan to layer a thicker, long-sleeved shirt under it. I intend to wear only t-shirts under mine, so I don't need much extra room.
> 
> HTH and good luck!


Thanks hiromiT. My arms are regular but not skinny. Maybe I should take the 40 as too much gathers around my arms and shoulders may not look nice. Do you think the blazer can be worn slightly loosely fitted? Just wanted to make sure that even if 40 is a little bit loose, it doesn't look ridiculous/messy on me. Thanks!


----------



## pellarin22

Diego coat just got marked down to $369 on Barneys.com , not sure if it's sold out yet!


----------



## arguspeace

Looks like new items have been added to the sale.  I just got back from Zara, saw some pants and dresses that look identical to IM


----------



## HiromiT

Hi katl -- I tried it on again (haven't worn it since I bought it!) and mine actually fits more like a structured cardie than a jacket/blazer. It's that snug! When I button it up, it's quite tight at bottom and not very flattering. I guess I'll always wear mine open.

Although retailers have deemed it as true to size, I think you could do a 40 and it won't look messy, especially if you want it to fit like a slouchy blazer, wear a few layers underneath, and wear it buttoned up sometimes. And no, you don't want to see bumps and lumps in the sleeves, which are cut very slim.

If I have time tomorrow, I'll post a mod pic.



katl said:


> Thanks hiromiT. My arms are regular but not skinny. Maybe I should take the 40 as too much gathers around my arms and shoulders may not look nice. Do you think the blazer can be worn slightly loosely fitted? Just wanted to make sure that even if 40 is a little bit loose, it doesn't look ridiculous/messy on me. Thanks!


----------



## katl

HiromiT said:


> Hi katl -- I tried it on again (haven't worn it since I bought it!) and mine actually fits more like a structured cardie than a jacket/blazer. It's that snug! When I button it up, it's quite tight at bottom and not very flattering. I guess I'll always wear mine open.
> 
> Although retailers have deemed it as true to size, I think you could do a 40 and it won't look messy, especially if you want it to fit like a slouchy blazer, wear a few layers underneath, and wear it buttoned up sometimes. And no, you don't want to see bumps and lumps in the sleeves, which are cut very slim.
> 
> If I have time tomorrow, I'll post a mod pic.


Hi hiromiT, thanks so much for your advice. It'd be great if you could post some mod pics. Many thanks!


----------



## arguspeace

I heard the an IM store will open in Los Angeles this month, does anyone have more details?  TIA


----------



## HiromiT

Here's me in the Pearl (size 36) and in a cotton T-shirt that I wore underneath. You can see a wrinkle/bump where my T-shirt sleeve ends, ugh. I should've worn a tissue-thin or sleeveless T instead.

All of my Etoile jackets are 36; I'm a US 0/XS in tops. I probably could've gone up to a 38 in the Pearl.

HTH!



katl said:


> Hi hiromiT, thanks so much for your advice. It'd be great if you could post some mod pics. Many thanks!


----------



## katl

HiromiT said:


> Here's me in the Pearl (size 36) and in a cotton T-shirt that I wore underneath. You can see a wrinkle/bump where my T-shirt sleeve ends, ugh. I should've worn a tissue-thin or sleeveless T instead.
> 
> All of my Etoile jackets are 36; I'm a US 0/XS in tops. I probably could've gone up to a 38 in the Pearl.
> 
> HTH!


You look great in the jacket!!! Thanks so much for posting the pics for me. They really help. I am usually US 4. I normally take 38 for IM pieces. This season I bought the monty jacket in size 38 but needed to take 40 for the momo jacket. I think this jacket may be similar to the fit of the momo jacket, so 40 maybe better for me.


----------



## heatheryiyi

What's the fit like for Octavia  jacket? Would you say it's close to momo?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mercer

pellarin22 said:


> Diego coat just got marked down to $369 on Barneys.com , not sure if it's sold out yet!



I placed an order for it early Saturday morning, but got a cancellation email today.  Boo!  I don't understand how they never have a handle on their stock.


----------



## mercer

heatheryiyi said:


> What's the fit like for Octavia  jacket? Would you say it's close to momo?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Pretty similar.  I'd say the Octavia is cut a smidge larger than the momo.


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> Here's me in the Pearl (size 36) and in a cotton T-shirt that I wore underneath. You can see a wrinkle/bump where my T-shirt sleeve ends, ugh. I should've worn a tissue-thin or sleeveless T instead.
> 
> All of my Etoile jackets are 36; I'm a US 0/XS in tops. I probably could've gone up to a 38 in the Pearl.
> 
> HTH!




You look great in the pearl jacket!


----------



## stefeilnately

Does anyone know if the dickers at Matches is the old taupe?


----------



## HiromiT

Glad to help. I hope you love it! 



katl said:


> You look great in the jacket!!! Thanks so much for posting the pics for me. They really help. I am usually US 4. I normally take 38 for IM pieces. This season I bought the monty jacket in size 38 but needed to take 40 for the momo jacket. I think this jacket may be similar to the fit of the momo jacket, so 40 maybe better for me.


----------



## HiromiT

Aww, thanks stef. 


stefeilnately said:


> You look great in the pearl jacket!


----------



## jellylicious

HiromiT said:


> Here's me in the Pearl (size 36) and in a cotton T-shirt that I wore underneath. You can see a wrinkle/bump where my T-shirt sleeve ends, ugh. I should've worn a tissue-thin or sleeveless T instead.
> 
> All of my Etoile jackets are 36; I'm a US 0/XS in tops. I probably could've gone up to a 38 in the Pearl.
> 
> HTH!


Cute jacket HiromiT! Looks like a good basic jacket. 

I caved in and ordered the Laloo dress. How do you like yours?


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks jelly! Yeah, its a great, basic piece.

You're probably thinking of someone else re: Laloo. I don't have it...cuz I would need your gorgeous legs to pull it off.  You're gonna look stunning in it!!! Show us when you get it!



jellylicious said:


> Cute jacket HiromiT! Looks like a good basic jacket.
> 
> I caved in and ordered the Laloo dress. How do you like yours?


----------



## pellarin22

mercer said:


> I placed an order for it early Saturday morning, but got a cancellation email today.  Boo!  I don't understand how they never have a handle on their stock.



Tell me about it! I bought it full price about 3 weeks ago because I didn't want to take the chance that it would be gone by now. Does anyone ever get anything on sale with them and not have it cancelled?


----------



## larastyle

pellarin22 said:


> Tell me about it! I bought it full price about 3 weeks ago because I didn't want to take the chance that it would be gone by now. Does anyone ever get anything on sale with them and not have it cancelled?


 I used to get a lot of cancellation with them, almost everything.  But lately ( this year) I am getting everything.  I just ordered a few pieces today, we'll see if they get cancelled. I think some of their stock comes from the stores so if someone buys the item in the store, before they fulfill it then they have to cancel it.  I noticed that a few of my pieces came from different stores in different packages but they were all one order.


----------



## jellylicious

HiromiT said:


> Thanks jelly! Yeah, its a great, basic piece.
> 
> You're probably thinking of someone else re: Laloo. I don't have it...cuz I would need your gorgeous legs to pull it off.  You're gonna look stunning in it!!! Show us when you get it!



Whoops...my bad-hmmm...wonder who it is now.


----------



## juneping

ooops...wrong thread


----------



## renstar

I'm finally seeing IM on sale on NAP. Nothing from etoile line.


----------



## jadecee

Etoile sale now up on NAP.


----------



## juneping

jadecee said:


> Etoile sale now up on NAP.



finally...but i think it's too little too late....


----------



## tb-purselover

Yeah, unfortunately NAP sale is too late for me too. I already bought the things I wanted onsale lol.


----------



## stefeilnately

I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.

Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:




















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> finally...but i think it's too little too late....


yup!  I have already bought everything.  I did just buy Oriba from them though.


----------



## larastyle

stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



beautiful.  I love all her lace fabric pieces.


----------



## jadecee

juneping said:
			
		

> finally...but i think it's too little too late....



Lol I agree


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> finally...but i think it's too little too late....


So true!  I was forced to go elsewhere and bought everything I wanted!  IM and other things too... now there's no money left for NAP.


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone seen the yumi leather dress or Robinson boots on sale any where?


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> So true!  I was forced to go elsewhere and bought everything I wanted!  IM and other things too... *now there's no money left for NAP. *


this is so true for me too


----------



## tb-purselover

These are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing such lovely pieces. They look so delicate and intricate. I bet they are lovely worn. We would love to see modeling pics if you can post some.




stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HiromiT

Those are beautiful pieces! You're lucky to have them. Yes, mod pics please!



stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## larastyle

My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mercer

larastyle said:


> My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.



How pretty!  You look so lovely!


----------



## mercer

stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So nice!  I love the older pieces!


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.



so pretty. i do think IM has the best lace tops...very unique and edgy looking. changed my perception of lace...congrats!!


----------



## vancitygirl

Hi girls, 
I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)

Matches estimated rates were:

EUR = $395 CAN$
POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
US = $540 CAN

I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??

Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)


----------



## juneping

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)



don't know about canada.
but for the US, we have to pay duty. usually it's 10% for shoes (i've heard) no direct experience. the charge was based on the materials...it's some kind of weird codes they use off some chart. i can't remember clearly.
VAT is value added tax...i would assume it's charged by the canada side not england. i hope someone can give you a better answer.

do you like your shoes? i hope you enjoy them. 

for future reference, if you have to order from europe, try My Theresa, NAP it's DDP (duty paid)...no surprise. again i don't know how it applies to canada. it just seems like it's always much more expensive for canadians.


----------



## stefeilnately

larastyle said:


> beautiful.  I love all her lace fabric pieces.



Me too..


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> These are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing such lovely pieces. They look so delicate and intricate. I bet they are lovely worn. We would love to see modeling pics if you can post some.



Yes they are intricate but I usually just put them in the washer and they are quite resilient..lol I will try and take a pic when I have time


----------



## stefeilnately

mercer said:


> So nice!  I love the older pieces!




I am also a fan of the older pieces!


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> Those are beautiful pieces! You're lucky to have them. Yes, mod pics please!




Thank you!


----------



## stefeilnately

larastyle said:


> My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.



Wow,, you look GREAT! This is what I would wear on a lovely date!


----------



## jadecee

larastyle said:


> My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous!  Love the feminine lace paired with the edgy leather skinnies.


----------



## jadecee

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)



You could probably contact matches to know for sure but that price is below US retail and much below Canadian retail which starts with a $6 (can't remember exactly but I don't think it's low $6 though) so you still got a good deal.  The extra you paid sounds like it's tax + duty which looks about right.  I don't think you got hit extra for leather goods which I believe may be another 30% on top.

I have a feeling matches didn't charge you VAT.  

Either way, if you're worried about paying too much - you're paying less than retail which means you also saved the Canadian tax had you bought it from a Canadian retail store so if you love them, wear them in good health and enjoy them.   They're gorgeous booties and super comfy - congrats!


----------



## larastyle

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)



Hi there, yes that is normal. Sometimes they miss and don't charge customs specially if shipped by USPS ( postal office) but if shipped via UPS,  Fedex or DHL, you do get charged. The customs department charges the couriers and then they charge you.  My family lives in Toronto and I know Canada's customs is even worse.  I remember shipping a pair of Uggs to my aunt in Toronto years and years ago and the value was $140 and that is what I wrote on the customs form and she had to pay another $45. Also keep in mind, if you decide to return them, the merchant ( in this case Matches) won't return the customs fees, I don't know how you can collect the customs/duty fees back. But you got them for basically retail price and not over so still a good deal, enjoy them.


----------



## am2022

SL!!! You are back! Congrats on the David!!! It is such a hip coat like a younger looking balmain design!!!

I have been behaving !!! Almost jumped on  the Octavia but didn't really feel i needed it so I passed!
Would want at least the lazios or anthracite Berrys but still
Thinking about it!!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> I could and would wear the David at 5 degrees.
> It's a heavy weight coat and because it's oversized you can layer to your heart's content!
> 
> The other thing you should know if buying the black online is that it's not a true solid black - more like super dark anthracite almost but not quite black
> I was pleasantly surprised by the colour - I think it really adds to the coat & from a distance it does look solid black - but I think you should know
> 
> BTW I just noticed that Mandi's pics give you a good idea of the colour


----------



## am2022

Lara : look at that iris!!! So lovely !


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL!!! You are back! Congrats on the David!!! It is such a hip coat like a younger looking balmain design!!!
> 
> I have been behaving !!! Almost jumped on  the Octavia but didn't really feel i needed it so I passed!
> Would want at least the lazios or anthracite Berrys but still
> Thinking about it!!!




Hi sweetie! 

Thanks - I love the David coat.  It's so cool but toasty at the same time  
Re the boots - I have almost no resistance to boots so I bought the Lazios in black and the anthra Berrys.  Love both but the Lazios are WONDERFUL and I find them a lot more comfortable than the Berrys.  If you can get the Lazios I don't think you'll regret it


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Hi sweetie!
> 
> Thanks - I love the David coat.  It's so cool but toasty at the same time
> Re the boots - I have almost no resistance to boots so I bought the Lazios in black and the anthra Berrys.  Love both but the Lazios are WONDERFUL and I find them a lot more comfortable than the Berrys.  If you can get the Lazios I don't think you'll regret it



I'm not Ama but you nearly convinced me to pull the trigger on the lazios. LOL. I really love them but I have so may shoes/boots I am trying hard to resist the urge. Must stick to my list....

Sooooo they are super comfy? Hmmm


----------



## esm85

Hi Ladies.
Does someone know where the Lazios are still available? 

Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> I'm not Ama but you nearly convinced me to pull the trigger on the lazios. LOL. I really love them but I have so may shoes/boots I am trying hard to resist the urge. Must stick to my list....
> 
> Sooooo they are super comfy? Hmmm




Hi tb! 

Yes, I'm afraid they are super comfy  
And they're especially beautiful because the goat hair panel at the front (which initially turned me off them) gives them a rich texture and gloss that sets them apart from the other mixed material IM boots.
But I wouldn't want you to stray from your list . . .


----------



## Jayne1

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)


I can never figure out what option to pick either -- if it even matters.  I usually just click the $ button at the top and go from there.  I wonder if that's wrong.

I just bought an Etoile tee (£84.00) with free shipping, and got charged about $70 in fees, so it came to almost the same if I could find it here... but no stores carried that style here.  If I had to pay for shipping, it would not have been worth it.

Hope someone else chimes in with some tips!


----------



## am2022

haha!!! 

So tell me temptress, how is the sizing on the lazios? same as dickers, becketts or does it run big?
thanks again!!!

can i entice you to post pics of the lazios and the anthracite berrys side by side?



Straight-Laced said:


> Hi tb!
> 
> Yes, I'm afraid they are super comfy
> And they're especially beautiful because the goat hair panel at the front (which initially turned me off them) gives them a rich texture and gloss that sets them apart from the other mixed material IM boots.
> But I wouldn't want you to stray from your list . . .


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi tb!
> 
> Yes, I'm afraid they are super comfy
> And they're especially beautiful because the goat hair panel at the front (which initially turned me off them) gives them a rich texture and gloss that sets them apart from the other mixed material IM boots.
> But I wouldn't want you to stray from your list . . .



Oh you are a temptress. LOL!

Yes, please chime in on sizing. I am curious now. But I bet I am too late to find my size on sale.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> haha!!!
> 
> So tell me temptress, how is the sizing on the lazios? same as dickers, becketts or does it run big?
> thanks again!!!
> 
> can i entice you to post pics of the lazios and the anthracite berrys side by side?




hehe behave amacasa!!!  

I buy size 38 in all IM shoes and the Lazio (& Jacobs) run a bit bigger than the IM boots I've tried this season, which includes Dicker, Milwaukee, Berry, Bekett/Bazil.  I'd say the 38 Lazio is closer to a US 8 than a 7 1/2 and the heel is a bit wide so there may be some heel slippage - nothing a sock or heel grip can't fix though.

As for pics, I will try a little later today though I'm a bit rusty so I may be some time.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Oh *you are a temptress*. LOL!
> 
> Yes, please chime in on sizing. I am curious now. But I bet I am too late to find my size on sale.




lol I plead innocent to the charge!  I'm simply providing information that may assist you in the purchase of a very fine pair of boots  

I hope size details in a's post helps.  My feet are wider at the toe than average and the Lazios were comfy from the start.


----------



## larastyle

mercer said:


> How pretty!  You look so lovely!



Thank you so much



juneping said:


> so pretty. i do think IM has the best lace tops...very unique and edgy looking. changed my perception of lace...congrats!!


Thank you.  I have always been in love with her lace stuff, she can do a very feminine top and then turn around and do an edgy lace up leather pants.  



stefeilnately said:


> Wow,, you look GREAT! This is what I would wear on a lovely date!



Thank you, now that is an idea, maybe on the next date with the hubby !  



jadecee said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the feminine lace paired with the edgy leather skinnies.



Thanks, that is very my style, feminine meets rock and roll.  for example I would wear a studded motorcycle jacket over a floral dress.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> haha!!!
> 
> So tell me temptress, how is the sizing on the lazios? same as dickers, becketts or does it run big?
> thanks again!!!
> 
> can i entice you to post pics of the lazios and the anthracite berrys side by side?











black Lazio







anthra Berry + IM Phoebe sweater + Etoile Iti cords







Lazio + Berry


----------



## larastyle

Straight-Laced said:


> black Lazio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthra Berry + IM Phoebe sweater + Etoile Iti cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazio + Berry



NICE!!! just got those berrys too, can not wait to get them.


----------



## birkingal

I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear SL!
Oh my I really want both now!!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> black Lazio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anthra Berry + IM Phoebe sweater + Etoile Iti cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazio + Berry


----------



## hands-on-stance

Is there anywhere that still sells the Berrys?


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.



Lovely! Thanks for sharing. I love the skirt on you! I would love to see pics of the press book! I have a feeling the etoile line is what I will be looking towards too. Especially after seeing the few Etoile pieces so far up on Matches. 

The Mainline is a bit too much for me too this season.


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing. I love the skirt on you! I would love to see pics of the press book! I have a feeling the etoile line is what I will be looking towards too. Especially after seeing the few Etoile pieces so far up on Matches.
> 
> The Mainline is a bit too much for me too this season.



I've emailed my contact within their PR department to see if I could pretty please with cherries on top get a scanned copy of the press book.   Fingers crossed they'll say yes.


----------



## tb-purselover

birkingal said:


> I've emailed my contact within their PR department to see if I could pretty please with cherries on top get a scanned copy of the press book.   Fingers crossed they'll say yes.



Yay! I will keep my fingers crossed too. Thanks for doing that .


----------



## am2022

Loving the whole get up!!! 


birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.


----------



## mercer

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.





You look great!  Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.


So, did you buy this skirt?  Because I really love it on you.


----------



## larastyle

I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...


----------



## larastyle

hands-on-stance said:


> Is there anywhere that still sells the Berrys?



do a google search, I still see a few out there, they are all regular price though.  Couple of boutiques  had them on sale but sold out now. I don't which sites deliver to your country


----------



## mercer

larastyle said:


> I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...



Such wonderful casual chic!


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:
			
		

> I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...



I love this!! And your iris top too!


----------



## stefeilnately

larastyle said:


> I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...



The denim top looks really comfortable!


----------



## stefeilnately

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.




That skirt looks so good on you, M! Keeping fingers crossed they send you the press book!


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> So, did you buy this skirt?  Because I really love it on you.



*Jayne1*, Yes, I did  I figure since I'm hurtling towards the big 4-0 faster than a speeding bullet train, I might as well wear trendier and shorter skirts (otherwise known as denial)


----------



## birkingal

larastyle said:


> I know stores that have had IM on sale already,  since last week.  All I can tell you is that it is getting annoying.  It is like you go to buy and all you hear is " this one is on sale but this one is not" ..."on sale, not on sale".  I felt like I was playing the game, "  he loves me, he loves me not"  I eventually gave up and left.  If they are all from the same season and same shipment then they should all be on sale at the same time!



LOL!  I remember once hitting several IM stores in Paris during the S/S sales. Goodness me. Each item was priced differently in the stores and their concessionary stands in the department stores. The same thing with the UK. I gave up too because it was just way too much work!


----------



## birkingal

katl said:


> Hi ladies, I'm deciding the pearl blazer between size 38 and 40. I'm usually size 38 or M in IM or etoile, but the pearl blazer looks like a very slim cut. I was wondering if I should go up one size to 40 instead. Can you pls give me some advice? Thanks in advance!



Katl, I've been deciding whether to get the pearl blazer. I'm normally a size 38 but I had to go down a size. My friend and I took a photo of us in the fitting room trying on the blazer. She's wearing a size 38 and I'm wearing the 36. Here's the link.


----------



## birkingal

stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



E, can you believe it has taken me THIS long to figure out that stefeilnately is you!! Duh!


----------



## birkingal

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I recently bought a pair of dicker boots off Matchesfashion.com.  I live in Canada and ended up paying another $140 upon delivery.  I guess it was part of DHL's processing, duties, taxes, etc.  But is that normal??   I had the option to select the type of currency (choices were USD$, EUR, and Pounds sterling)
> 
> Matches estimated rates were:
> 
> EUR = $395 CAN$
> POUNDS STERLING = $460 CAN$
> US = $540 CAN
> 
> I selected the EUR exchange, since it looked like it would cost me less -  that ended up translating to $410 CAN$ after conversion with VISA.  With another $140 collected upon delivery, the whole purchase cost me $550 CAN$.   Are these charges normal??
> 
> Also, what are VAT?  Can I apply to get any $ back?  Thanks for any advice/input you guys can give me!  (I am going to post this on the other thread too)



Friends of mine who buy from Matches and other UK retailers often tell me that they're not charged VAT. It's deducted immediately when you check out.


----------



## nycbagfiend

larastyle said:


> I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...



super-cute...i've been contemplating the boli--thanks for the mod pic!

(i love the chanel ipad case...didn't even realize they made ipad cases...hmmm...)


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.



adorable, M!  is the skirt as short as previous seasons?  her minis are so lovely on the hanger but indecent on me!

looking fwd to seeing more etoile!  i agree--wasn't as wowed by the mainline/runway for spring...a good thing for my wallet (tho' i'm sure etoile will put a fat dent in it too!)


----------



## nycbagfiend

stefeilnately said:


> I am not a die-hard IM fan but there is always an odd piece of what she makes that is captivating.
> 
> Just to share two pieces from 2009 collection that I love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



so pretty!  the western/navajo etc stuff is fun but it's these old-school pieces that will last forever!


----------



## nycbagfiend

larastyle said:


> My Iris top just arrived and I am in LOVE!  it was very expensive but worth it.  a definite classic.  thanks for letting me share.



gorgeous!!!


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> adorable, M!  is the skirt as short as previous seasons?  her minis are so lovely on the hanger but indecent on me!
> 
> looking fwd to seeing more etoile!  i agree--wasn't as wowed by the mainline/runway for spring...a good thing for my wallet (tho' i'm sure etoile will put a fat dent in it too!)



Hiya! It's short but not crazy short like the ones I'd tried on before. I couldn't even squat down or sit lest I flashed everyone around me. I wasn't all that impressed by the mainline so far including the current F/W collection. Just as well because the prices are starting to look ridiculous.


----------



## stefeilnately

birkingal said:


> E, can you believe it has taken me THIS long to figure out that stefeilnately is you!! Duh!




Haha..


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.



i am glad you bought the skirt, you look very nice!! so you are already on the s/s 13...


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> I have bought a lot of IM lately so I hope you don't mind me post some pics...for now, the Boli denim top, Alexander wang slouch pants and of course bobbys., oh and Chanel ipad bag that I use as a clutch...



love this casual look...


----------



## tb-purselover

I wanted to share this awesome photo of Isabel Marant. I just love the whole photo. How she is up on her desk. Dressed so chic. How the image captures how she works and designs. It is so cool.

I also love how she takes her more dressy pieces and wears them dressed down, so casual. I never would have thought to wear that dressy, fringe top with printed cords and fringe boots. I don't think I could carry it off for an everyday outfit. Yet she does it so effortlessly.


----------



## larastyle

Does anyone know how to do muti-reply like before!  hmmm!  anyway, thank you for all the complimets. some of you might laugh but the boli denim shirt is one of my favorites, I guess because is so comfortable...ha ha


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share this awesome photo of Isabel Marant. I just love the whole photo. How she is up on her desk. Dressed so chic. How the image captures how she works and designs. It is so cool.
> 
> I also love how she takes her more dressy pieces and wears them dressed down, so casual. I never would have thought to wear that dressy, fringe top with printed cords and fringe boots. I don't think I could carry it off for an everyday outfit. Yet she does it so effortlessly.



Love it...It is so nice to see her in her own element!


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> I wanted to share this awesome photo of Isabel Marant. I just love the whole photo. How she is up on her desk. Dressed so chic. How the image captures how she works and designs. It is so cool.
> 
> I also love how she takes her more dressy pieces and wears them dressed down, so casual. I never would have thought to wear that dressy, fringe top with printed cords and fringe boots. I don't think I could carry it off for an everyday outfit. Yet she does it so effortlessly.



Thanks for sharing the pic! I wonder what bag she carries..


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> Does anyone know how to do muti-reply like before!  hmmm!  anyway, thank you for all the complimets. some of you might laugh but the boli denim shirt is one of my favorites, I guess because is so comfortable...ha ha



i've read VLAD was working on it. i was asking the same question too on another thread.


----------



## Jayne1

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks for sharing the pic! I wonder what bag she carries..


One of her husbands, I imagine?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Does anyone buy IM from Montaigne Market?

I do, or at least I did.  

Unfortunately all their new season IM is labelled "only available for delivery in EU." 
This restriction only seems to apply to Isabel Marant


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> i've read VLAD was working on it. i was asking the same question too on another thread.



Thank you june. Let us know when/if you find out.


----------



## hands-on-stance

A couple more pictures of the new collection are here http://mischboutique.blogspot.co.uk/
Finally just got round to buying myself a pair of dicker boots! Love them


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> Hiya! It's short but not crazy short like the ones I'd tried on before. I couldn't even squat down or sit lest I flashed everyone around me. I wasn't all that impressed by the mainline so far including the current F/W collection. Just as well because the prices are starting to look ridiculous.



thanks!  i hear ya on both points--i'm a shade over 5'8" and previous season minis were indecent even while standing!  and mainline prices are pretty ridiculous--the quality doesn't even come close to the # on the tag.  a bit disheartening...


----------



## birkingal

stefeilnately said:


> Haha..



Right back at you


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> i am glad you bought the skirt, you look very nice!! so you are already on the s/s 13...



I know!! Terrible, isn't it! I go through dry spells where I just can't be bothered with shopping followed by shopping sprees.   I've got a few others from the new season on my wish list.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks!  i hear ya on both points--i'm a shade over 5'8" and previous season minis were indecent even while standing!  and mainline prices are pretty ridiculous--the quality doesn't even come close to the # on the tag.  a bit disheartening...



No idea what IM was thinking. I bought a tulip petal like skirt. The flaps would just gape wide open when I start to walk. Anyone could see my knickers!! I wish I have your height. Ack, to be tall and lean rather than a dwarf (I've been nicknamed grumpy by colleagues BTW)


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> All of her stuff was on sale, they marked it down about 3 weeks ago by 30%. I only found out last weekend so I called Yorkdale and they said they didn't have the coat. I dropped by yesterday and there is was, no markdown on it. But the other Etoile was marked down. It's located behind a small couch , can they do more to hide it??


*So frustrating!*

I was at Yorkdale and although I didn't need anything, I wanted to see what Holts had... and I couldn't find Etoile.

I was forced to ask the SAs, even though I knew I would get a blank stare... and I did!  One had never heard of Etoile and the other, who said she worked _'in stock'_ said she would know and there is no Etoile at Holts Yorkdale.

I even told them about the couch and they said they didn't have a couch.

Good think I shopped on-line.


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I know!! Terrible, isn't it! I go through dry spells where I just can't be bothered with shopping followed by shopping sprees.   I've got a few others from the new season on my wish list.



i think i will be good for a while....didn't have anything on my must have list for the s/s...phew..
one thing i realized that if i am happy with what i have...i am less tempted to buy new things. i got 2 things from the sale, a pair of ivo and a pair of stanley.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> *So frustrating!*
> 
> I was at Yorkdale and although I didn't need anything, I wanted to see what Holts had... and I couldn't find Etoile.
> 
> I was forced to ask the SAs, even though I knew I would get a blank stare... and I did!  One had never heard of Etoile and the other, who said she worked _'in stock'_ said she would know and there is no Etoile at Holts Yorkdale.
> 
> I even told them about the couch and they said they didn't have a couch.
> 
> Good think I shopped on-line.



i really don't like SA with that kind of non-existent professionalism. they should know what they carry....it's so insane the customers know more than the staffs.


----------



## jellybebe

What do you all think of the new Basley suede booties? I think they're kind of cute. Price is supposedly $600.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of the new Basley suede booties? I think they're kind of cute. Price is supposedly $600.



i do love them. but still can't fork out 600 bucks for sneakers. where's my money tree...


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> What do you all think of the new Basley suede booties? I think they're kind of cute. Price is supposedly $600.


I like them but I always try to talk myself out of things since there is so much to buy... I'm thinking these are kind of ugg-ish?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I like them but I always try to talk myself out of things since there is so much to buy... *I'm thinking these are kind of ugg-ish?
> *



yes..i think so. that's why they're very flattering on. this style is my fav of all the sneakers. especially very easy to put on/off...


----------



## tonkamama

Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...

I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...

* birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!   

*Monty jacket ~*






*Nimo hooded dress ~*





*
Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


Everything is stunning -- you make it look stunning!


----------



## juneping

*tonka,*

love all the pairings!! looking forward to your closet photos.


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* thank you sweetie!!

*Juneping ~* I sure will post some before and after pictures.


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi T! Congrats on moving into your new house. You must be so excited and happy to finally be living in your new digs.

It is nice to see you posting and I love your new pieces. You always look awesome. Beautiful!

I did manage to pick up a few pieces too on sale. But I have yet to find time to go pick them up. Hopefully this week if it all works out.



tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


----------



## ilsecita

So my SA tried to track down a Monty for me but could only find it in size 40 (I have the momo in 38). So I decided I would try it but it is sooo big on me  so sad! I was so excited to see if maybe it would work.


----------



## sara09

birkingal said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I've been MIA and only posting every now and then. I'm hoping to catch up once things have calmed down a tad. I've managed to try out a few pieces from the new collection. Here's a photo but the rest are on my blog. I had a chance to look at Matches' new press book and boy oh boy, I'm loving the new pieces from Etoile collection. Can't wait until they hit the shelves. I can't say the same for the mainline. I think it's over priced and a little too flamboyant for my taste.



Oh, I love this skirt! You look great!


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*



You look so chic with the monos and dickers


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> *So frustrating!*
> 
> I was at Yorkdale and although I didn't need anything, I wanted to see what Holts had... and I couldn't find Etoile.
> 
> I was forced to ask the SAs, even though I knew I would get a blank stare... and I did!  One had never heard of Etoile and the other, who said she worked _'in stock'_ said she would know and there is no Etoile at Holts Yorkdale.
> 
> I even told them about the couch and they said they didn't have a couch.
> 
> Good think I shopped on-line.



I was there on Wednesday and the whole rack of Etoile was gone! There was only one blazer marked down on the sale rack. When I asked an SA she said that was the only thing left. Which I highly doubt, I bet the rest of it was shipped to Bloor Street. There was no way it would have all sold in three weeks. I had to search for it when I was there three weeks ago. The couch was gone on Wednesday! It looks like they reorganized that section.
 I just gave up after that and I called the other stores in Toronto who stock Etoile and the nicest people were at TNT in Hazelton Lanes and Jonathan and Olivia on Queen Street. They were very knowledgeable and told me about the stock they had and what they could be getting in soon for SS13.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> I was there on Wednesday and the whole rack of Etoile was gone! There was only one blazer marked down on the sale rack. When I asked an SA she said that was the only thing left. Which I highly doubt, I bet the rest of it was shipped to Bloor Street. There was no way it would have all sold in three weeks. I had to search for it when I was there three weeks ago. The couch was gone on Wednesday! It looks like they reorganized that section.
> I just gave up after that and I called the other stores in Toronto who stock Etoile and the nicest people were at TNT in Hazelton Lanes and Jonathan and Olivia on Queen Street. They were very knowledgeable and told me about the stock they had and what they could be getting in soon for SS13.


That's kind of funny, really.  Even the couch was gone. 

TNT Eglinton isn't very knowledgeable, but the HL staff is more so.  I do like J&O, but their prices are always a few dollars more on each item I look at. And I have to find a place to park.


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*



Oh, you look great!  Congrats on the beautiful new pieces!  Enjoy your new place!


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> I was there on Wednesday and the whole rack of Etoile was gone! There was only one blazer marked down on the sale rack. When I asked an SA she said that was the only thing left. Which I highly doubt, I bet the rest of it was shipped to Bloor Street. There was no way it would have all sold in three weeks. I had to search for it when I was there three weeks ago. The couch was gone on Wednesday! It looks like they reorganized that section.
> I just gave up after that and I called the other stores in Toronto who stock Etoile and the nicest people were at TNT in Hazelton Lanes and Jonathan and Olivia on Queen Street. They were very knowledgeable and told me about the stock they had and what they could be getting in soon for SS13.


I keep thinking about this -- you'd think the girl who worked in stock, as she told me, would know Yorkdale carried Etoile for a while...

I don't care that much, but it does make shopping so frustrating and annoying.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> I keep thinking about this -- you'd think the girl who worked in stock, as she told me, would know Yorkdale carried Etoile for a while...
> 
> I don't care that much, but it does make shopping so frustrating and annoying.



I think you and I have to start working there since we seem to know more about their stock than they do.  
I wanted to find the jenny boots ( which I'm sure they don't carry) and the ouda wyonming cardigan but I wasted so much time trying to search for that little rack that when I finally asked someone ( the person actually doing the stock counting or whatever they do) she pointed to one measly jacket and said that's all they had. They couldn't tell you what happened to the rest of it, or were they going to get anymore stock, it was just a blank stare as usual. Hello J+O and TNT! I'd rather pay a little more than go through Holts!


----------



## imlvholic

First of all, i would like to thank June for all her input & advise. I got myself a NUTA skirt in Anthra Medium, though i'm suppose to be a Small, but it still works & on sale!!!.  After seeing this skirt on here, i knew i want it. I love love my new NUTA!!! 

Well actually, i'm just a spectator here most of the time, admiring all you ladies beautiful mod pics. I can't afford to buy all the IM pcs that catch my eyes, they're just too overpriced for me, though once in a while a piece just bugs me that i tried to make my conscience rule over my heart. I tell you, it's really hard. My only other piece that i payed full price is the Ulysse Olive jacket in sz 38 (last 1 in stock at NY IM Store) that i adored so much & enjoyed wearing. I guess i got all my money's worth.


----------



## larastyle

imlvholic said:


> First of all, i would like to thank June for all her input & advise. I got myself a NUTA skirt in Anthra Medium, though i'm suppose to be a Small, but it still works & on sale!!!.  After seeing this skirt on here, i knew i want it. I love love my new NUTA!!!
> 
> Well actually, i'm just a spectator here most of the time, admiring all you ladies beautiful mod pics. I can't afford to buy all the IM pcs that catch my eyes, they're just too overpriced for me, though once in a while a piece just bugs me that i tried to make my conscience rule over my heart. I tell you, it's really hard. My only other piece that i payed full price is the Ulysse Olive jacket in sz 38 (last 1 in stock at NY IM Store) that i adored so much & enjoyed wearing. I guess i got all my money's worth.



i bought nuta skirt because i saw the mod pictures here as well. I love it even though I usually don't wear skirts, mostly shorts and dresses and of course love IM pants.  it is really a cute skirt, I would probably wear it in warmer weather tho, because I hate wearing tights


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> First of all, i would like to thank June for all her input & advise. I got myself a NUTA skirt in Anthra Medium, though i'm suppose to be a Small, but it still works & on sale!!!.  After seeing this skirt on here, i knew i want it. I love love my new NUTA!!!
> 
> Well actually, i'm just a spectator here most of the time, admiring all you ladies beautiful mod pics. I can't afford to buy all the IM pcs that catch my eyes, they're just too overpriced for me, though once in a while a piece just bugs me that i tried to make my conscience rule over my heart. I tell you, it's really hard. My only other piece that i payed full price is the Ulysse Olive jacket in sz 38 (last 1 in stock at NY IM Store) that i adored so much & enjoyed wearing. I guess i got all my money's worth.



you're more than welcome. don't be a stranger....would love to see more mod pix. i might post not as often as before..but i visit this thread often.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> I think you and I have to start working there since we seem to know more about their stock than they do.
> I wanted to find the jenny boots ( which I'm sure they don't carry) and the ouda wyonming cardigan but I wasted so much time trying to search for that little rack that when I finally asked someone ( the person actually doing the stock counting or whatever they do) she pointed to one measly jacket and said that's all they had. They couldn't tell you what happened to the rest of it, or were they going to get anymore stock, it was just a blank stare as usual. *Hello J+O and TNT! I'd rather pay a little more than go through Holts!*


Except Holts takes returns and TNT and J&O only give store credit.  I don't often return, but I love knowing I can and I will get my money back.


----------



## am2022

Looking so lovely tonka and glad to see some more pics!!!
Can't wait for the closet reveal !!!




tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to
> 
> 
> moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


----------



## dbaby

imlvholic said:
			
		

> First of all, i would like to thank June for all her input & advise. I got myself a NUTA skirt in Anthra Medium, though i'm suppose to be a Small, but it still works & on sale!!!.  After seeing this skirt on here, i knew i want it. I love love my new NUTA!!!
> 
> Well actually, i'm just a spectator here most of the time, admiring all you ladies beautiful mod pics. I can't afford to buy all the IM pcs that catch my eyes, they're just too overpriced for me, though once in a while a piece just bugs me that i tried to make my conscience rule over my heart. I tell you, it's really hard. My only other piece that i payed full price is the Ulysse Olive jacket in sz 38 (last 1 in stock at NY IM Store) that i adored so much & enjoyed wearing. I guess i got all my money's worth.



I also got the Nuta skirt and love it!! Worn it twice already. So flattering.


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover,  stefeilnately,  mercer & ama ...
*
*Thank you ladies!! *

tb ~ can't wait to see your mod pic of your new purchase.  

ama ~ I sure will post few before and after pictures of my new closets.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> Except Holts takes returns and TNT and J&O only give store credit.  I don't often return, but I love knowing I can and I will get my money back.



I know I probably won't return anything I get but at least you can count on them to have the items in stock and they are pretty knowledgeable about what and when they may get their new stock. 
I think Isabel Marant Etoile at Holts is probably in the same place where they must have dumped that poor couch!


----------



## nycbagfiend

welcome back, tonka!!
you look stunning as always!  nice sale haul too--i also picked up the momo & odessa.

congrats on the new house--can't wait to see closet photos! 




tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you nyc!!*  I am kinda nervous now and hope everything (closets) turn out to be the exact way I imagine...  

Hope to see more of your mod pictures!!  



nycbagfiend said:


> welcome back, tonka!!
> you look stunning as always!  nice sale haul too--i also picked up the momo & odessa.
> 
> congrats on the new house--can't wait to see closet photos!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*


Dear!! Nice to see you around again. I have also been trying to be good and resisting any NEW items...I did a lot of damage this season and I still have to wear quite a few of my stuff. I can't wait to see more pics of you and your new home!
Hugs from France
*birkingal* (sorry I am late! ) but I love the skirt!!
nyc, dear, I have missed your mod pics on here..now come and show us your momo:
june, help!! How can I make the screen of tpf fit my computer? It's a mess and i  am useless you know...


----------



## am2022

June thanks for your help on decision making!!!
Calling out to tb!
How are the blacksons holding
Up? Were you able to try the Berrys as well?
Thanks so
Much !


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:
			
		

> June thanks for your help on decision making!!!
> Calling out to tb!
> How are the blacksons holding
> Up? Were you able to try the Berrys as well?
> Thanks so
> Much !



Hey AMA!

I wrote yesterday but I must have forgotten to hit submit, oops!

So I absolutely love my blacksons. They have held up great. Comfort-wise they have gotten better with age. They are breaking in nicely and I find as they break in they are more comfortable then the first time I wore them. I can wear them actively for about 3-4 hours without problem. Where as before I would have just said they were date night shoes.

The quality is excellent: straight, strong heel that does not wobble. The boot feels nice and sturdy. The sole is leather so you may need to put a rubber half sole eventually.

I think the berrys are more casual and the blacksons are more a sexy look. Either one is beautiful and you can't go wrong. The berrys have a slightly lower heels. 

Comfort-wise the berrys are similar to the Danas. The heel is a bit lower. I think the quality and uniqueness, if you compare quality, goes to the berrys over the Dana. I only tried the berrys for a spin around the boutique floor however. So I can't comment on long term comfort or give a fair comparison to it vs the Dana. I can say my Dana's kill my feet after an hour and a half of being on my feet.

My vote is for the blacksons. I just think it is so sexy and easy to style. I had a hard time visioning how to put the berry together with my personal wardrobe. But that might not be the case with you. I just lean  towards a certain shape/silhouette. Super comfy for me also.

For me, I like the upside-down cone heel that the berry has with a taller, slouchy boot vs an ankle boot. But that is just my personal style and limited budget. If I had the budget I would have gotten all the boots in every color this season as they were all TDF gorgeous in my book. I really had to hold back on not getting the burgundy berrys or lazios or white robinsons.

Good luck deciding!!! Please let us know what you are leaning towards.


----------



## am2022

Thanks TB!!!
Both grey Berrys and blacksons have been on hold
For me for the past 3 days!!
Went for the blacksons !!! 
Really wish now the Berrys were in a
Different colorway ESP
The blue/ black!!!
The barte coat also is on hold but I'm
Still thinking about that as well!!!
I've been editing my purchases and been
More careful lately!!!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> Thanks TB!!!
> Both grey Berrys and blacksons have been on hold
> For me for the past 3 days!!
> Went for the blacksons !!!
> Really wish now the Berrys were in a
> Different colorway ESP
> The blue/ black!!!
> The barte coat also is on hold but I'm
> Still thinking about that as well!!!
> I've been editing my purchases and been
> More careful lately!!!



Congrats! You have been so good, you deserve a little treat! I hope you love your new boots!


----------



## juneping

ama,

i am sure you'll love the blackson...they're so worth it. my fav boots for the season so far.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:
			
		

> Thanks TB!!!
> Both grey Berrys and blacksons have been on hold
> For me for the past 3 days!!
> Went for the blacksons !!!
> Really wish now the Berrys were in a
> Different colorway ESP
> The blue/ black!!!
> The barte coat also is on hold but I'm
> Still thinking about that as well!!!
> I've been editing my purchases and been
> More careful lately!!!



Congrats AMA! I know it was a tough choice. I know you will love them. 

Yeah, it would be nice if the berrys could be found in the blue/black combo. I was in the same boat and getting the berrys in the same colorway  was just not logical. The berrys in burgundy just couldn't be justified to hubby. I am trying to be smarter on my clothing budget.

I can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> June thanks for your help on decision making!!!
> Calling out to tb!
> How are the blacksons holding
> Up? Were you able to try the Berrys as well?
> Thanks so
> Much !



way to go! this thread is alive again! Can't wait to see them on you, ama


----------



## esm85

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know where there are still Lazio boots in size 41 available?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## am2022

Now my SA calls as David is now 30% off!!!
I'm not jumping on the wagon yet until I'm 100% convinced !  
So quality wise and design wise after the jump, how do you feel about the David coat ? And pls comment on the sizing!
Did you take a 34 or a 36?
Thanks so much SL 

Ladies that own the David coat pls chime in!
The more the merrier!!! 


Straight-Laced said:


> Hi sweetie!
> 
> Thanks - I love the David coat.  It's so cool but toasty at the same time
> Re the boots - I have almost no resistance to boots so I bought the Lazios in black and the anthra Berrys.  Love both but the Lazios are WONDERFUL and I find them a lot more comfortable than the Berrys.  If you can get the Lazios I don't think you'll regret it


----------



## am2022

Parlour x in Australia have both the 40 and. 41 black lazios on sale!
Laree boutique has the burgundy ones on sale !



esm85 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know where there are still Lazio boots in size 41 available?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Maland

amacasa said:
			
		

> Now my SA calls as David is now 30% off!!!
> I'm not jumping on the wagon yet until I'm 100% convinced !
> So quality wise and design wise after the jump, how do you feel about the David coat ? And pls comment on the sizing!
> Did you take a 34 or a 36?
> Thanks so much SL
> 
> Ladies that own the David coat pls chime in!
> The more the merrier!!!



Hi Amacasa,

I have the David coat in black/dark grey (the one they have at Mytheresa); the quality, design, detailing is definitely worth every penny, it's so amazing... I have a size FR 36 which is my normal size in IM and it has the same oversize fit as on the model on the runway - and I wanted the same fit like on the model... If you are uncertain about the sizing, you could try to compare the measurements on 34 and 36 on NAP (they have the light grey version).. However, if you normally take a 36 in IM, I think you should go got this.. Hope this helps ..
/ Berit


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Now my SA calls as David is now 30% off!!!
> I'm not jumping on the wagon yet until I'm 100% convinced !
> So quality wise and design wise after the jump, how do you feel about the David coat ? And pls comment on the sizing!
> Did you take a 34 or a 36?
> Thanks so much SL
> 
> Ladies that own the David coat pls chime in!
> The more the merrier!!!





Gotta get the David coat *amacasa*!!!  

Totally agree with *maland* above - it's excellent quality and feels so good to wear.  
Love the military looking gold buttons - they really lift a dark outfit.
I bought my usual 36 and the fit is perfectly oversized as it's meant to look.  
Mine is packed away for the summer of course but I look forward to wearing it again next winter and it will still be good for a few winters after I'm sure.


----------



## regeens

Matches pre-sale, mainly 30% off


----------



## amazingv

I totally fries me that Matches no longer ships IM to the USA.   \
Especially since their Selection/Sales/Service is excellent.  At least I was able to snag a few good deals before that ban went into effect!


----------



## amazingv

amacasa said:


> Now my SA calls as David is now 30% off!!!
> I'm not jumping on the wagon yet until I'm 100% convinced !
> So quality wise and design wise after the jump, how do you feel about the David coat ? And pls comment on the sizing!
> Did you take a 34 or a 36?
> Thanks so much SL
> 
> Ladies that own the David coat pls chime in!
> The more the merrier!!!



I just got the David in the grey/red from NAP.  Wish I could say something negative, but it's LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  The fabric and design are both fabulous.  It IS a lighter-weight coat, but cut for easy layering underneath.

As for sizing, I took the 40.  I've taken 40 and 42 (and mostly the old size 2 or 3) in her jackets, depending on the cut.  I tried the 38 because the shoulders ARE noticably oversized, but then it was too tight in the hips.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bosco

Berrys in size 39 on NAP right now! Someone buy them so I don't


----------



## Jayne1

amazingv said:


> I totally fries me that Matches no longer ships IM to the USA.   \
> Especially since their Selection/Sales/Service is excellent.  At least I was able to snag a few good deals before that ban went into effect!


I have the chance to order from Matches, but find that their prices are higher and their shipping just a bit high too.

If you look at sites in Europe with the Euro, the prices are much less than the pound.

Also these sites have duty included so there is no extra charge at the door but I'm paying duty with Matches, when the item arrives.


----------



## Jayne1

amazingv said:


> I just got the David in the grey/red from NAP.  Wish I could say something negative, but it's LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!  The fabric and design are both fabulous.  It IS a lighter-weight coat, but cut for easy layering underneath.
> 
> As for sizing, I took the 40.  I've taken 40 and 42 (and mostly the old size 2 or 3) in her jackets, depending on the cut.  I tried the 38 because the shoulders ARE noticably oversized, but then it was too tight in the hips.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Are you saying the David is slim in the hips?  It kind of looks like that on the models, who have no hips, so it's hard for me to judge.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.

One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.* 

As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.  

*Before ~* a standard size bedroom. 






*After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.

This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.  






My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.    






This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.     





Following is my master bedroom walk in ...


----------



## regeens

^awesome closet *tonkamama*!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.


Well done, tonka! It sure is inspiring and now I feel like getting my dressing room in order too!
Can't wait to see it when you've found your chandelier, it sounds awesome. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## juneping

Tonka,

Congrats!! Your closet looks great! I wanna go in and play...


----------



## nycbagfiend

congrats on the completion of your dream closet, tonka!  it's fabulous and well worthy of your awesome wardrobe!

i'll bet getting dressed each day is so much fun!  enjoy it!




tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.
> 
> *Before ~* a standard size bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.
> 
> This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is my master bedroom walk in ...



How lovely, Tonka!    Such a lovely space!!


----------



## tb-purselover

beautiful closets T! it is amazing! Congrats on finishing them. 




tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.
> 
> *Before ~* a standard size bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.
> 
> This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is my master bedroom walk in ...


----------



## tonkamama

* regeens, flower7, Juneping, nyc & mercer ~ *thank you ladies!!  I am having fun "clearing out" my "old" cloth, big major downsized..  :shame:


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> beautiful closets T! it is amazing! Congrats on finishing them.



Thank you tb ~ I learned a lot from these experiences!!  Hardest part is how to make these closets work for my lifestyle.  Now I need to learn to shop inside my closet first ...


----------



## Jaded81

Wow, your wardrobe looks beautiful! 





tonkamama said:


> Thank you tb ~ I learned a lot from these experiences!!  Hardest part is how to make these closets work for my lifestyle.  Now I need to learn to shop inside my closet first ...


----------



## amazingv

Jayne1 said:


> Are you saying the David is slim in the hips?  It kind of looks like that on the models, who have no hips, so it's hard for me to judge.



Yes, that's right.  The hip is slim, especially compared to the oversized shoulders.  I wore it today over a boucle blazer and it was quite snug across the hips and bum.  (Not in a bad way, just noticably snug.)


----------



## amazingv

Jayne1 said:


> I have the chance to order from Matches, but find that their prices are higher and their shipping just a bit high too.
> 
> If you look at sites in Europe with the Euro, the prices are much less than the pound.
> 
> Also these sites have duty included so there is no extra charge at the door but I'm paying duty with Matches, when the item arrives.



Jayne:  good points!  I've only ordered IM from Matches when it was on sale, so at the time I was probably comparing their prices to US full price retail (and sometimes with Sales Tax too!).  Plus some times I've had to pay duty, other times not.  ????

Which sites would you recommend?  I've read much on this forum re difficulties with Mrs H.  What about mytheresa, luisaviaroma or espejto?    Or are you talking about other sites?  Thanks!  I'm a bit gunshy ordering from sites without recommendations.


----------



## Jayne1

amazingv said:


> Jayne:  good points!  I've only ordered IM from Matches when it was on sale, so at the time I was probably comparing their prices to US full price retail (and sometimes with Sales Tax too!).  Plus some times I've had to pay duty, other times not.  ????
> 
> Which sites would you recommend?  I've read much on this forum re difficulties with Mrs H.  What about mytheresa, luisaviaroma or espejto?    Or are you talking about other sites?  Thanks!  I'm a bit gunshy ordering from sites without recommendations.


I like all the sites you mentioned.  I love Luisaviaroma, but wish they had a better selection (and a better buyer who knew what I liked) and did anyone notice the IM stuff disappeared at sale time?


----------



## HiromiT

Congrats tonka on your AH-MAZING new closet!! Your beautiful clothing collection deserves it.  Can't wait to see how you'll fill up the rest of it!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> I like all the sites you mentioned.  I love Luisaviaroma, but wish they had a better selection (and a better buyer who knew what I liked) and did anyone notice the IM stuff disappeared at sale time?



Does luisaviaroma ship quickly to Canada? And does the price you pay match the price they quote? Tempted to buy the Basley booties from the site but sort of want to wait and see if any Canadian retailers or NAP receive them.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Does luisaviaroma ship quickly to Canada? And does the price you pay match the price they quote? Tempted to buy the Basley booties from the site but sort of want to wait and see if any Canadian retailers or NAP receive them.


The price you pay is the final price -- nothing is added at the door.


----------



## renstar

Nordstrom just did their 2nd cut. Got the Odessa jacket for 60% off!


----------



## am2022

Tonka!!! Everything looks amazing!!! It will now be a dream dressing up each day!!!




tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.
> 
> *Before ~* a standard size bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.
> 
> This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is my master bedroom walk in ...


----------



## tonkamama

*Jaded81 & HiromiT ~* thank you girls!!  Just hope some day (it will take few years) to fill my dress room with IM cloth only...    Now I am happy with what I already have.  



Jaded81 said:


> Wow, your wardrobe looks beautiful!





HiromiT said:


> Congrats tonka on your AH-MAZING new closet!! Your beautiful clothing collection deserves it.  Can't wait to see how you'll fill up the rest of it!



*amacasa ~* yes I love staying in this room, very cozy...  I still have a blank wall with cables so I am thinking of putting up a 32" LED TV so that I can really live in there..  LOL 



amacasa said:


> Tonka!!! Everything looks amazing!!! It will now be a dream dressing up each day!!!


----------



## am2022

The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!


----------



## tonkamama

*ama ~* beautiful! boots!!  Big congrats!!  Love to see your mod pic!! 



amacasa said:


> The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!


----------



## dbaby

amacasa said:


> The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!





tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ~* yes I love staying in this room, very cozy...  I still have a blank wall with cables so I am thinking of putting up a 32" LED TV so that I can really live in there..  LOL



Ama, your boots are amazing! Tonka, the closet is phenomenal and I think a TV would definitely never make you leave!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!



gorgeous, ama...congrats!
looking forward to seeing how you style them!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!



wow...congrats!! i have never seen this colorway at all.


----------



## juneping

ladies....just a question for you all....

recently i bought a scarf on matches (NOT IM) and it came as DDP (duty paid) so i don't have to pay extra for the duty. is this normal? or b/c the price was too low to get a duty fee??

would like to get some feedbacks...TIA!!


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> ladies....just a question for you all....
> 
> recently i bought a scarf on matches (NOT IM) and it came as DDP (duty paid) so i don't have to pay extra for the duty. is this normal? or b/c the price was too low to get a duty fee??
> 
> would like to get some feedbacks...TIA!!


There's a check box at the checkout page for DDP. You can opt not to pay for it in advance. For my state, I have never been charged duties from Matches (I've ordered at least 5 times) so I opted out of DDP.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:
			
		

> I am thinking of putting up a 32" LED TV so that I can really live in there..  LOL



That would be wonderful! Do it! If I had one I would certainly live in there.




			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> The blacksons arrived!!  They are divine!!! Thanks for all the help ladies!



Beautiful colorway on a gorgeous pair of boots. Congrats AMA!




			
				juneping said:
			
		

> wow...congrats!! i have never seen this colorway at all.



They must have paid the duties. Perhaps a holiday gift to you?

The last purchase I made at Matches I was asked up front, before checkout, if I wanted to pay duties at checkout or upon delivery. I paid at checkout. 

Did you get an option upon checkout to pay duties then? Or was there no option? I wonder if they just gave you a Holiday surprise?


----------



## juneping

dbaby said:


> There's a check box at the checkout page for DDP. You can opt not to pay for it in advance. For my state, I have never been charged duties from Matches (I've ordered at least 5 times) so I opted out of DDP.





tb-purselover said:


> That would be wonderful! Do it! If I had one I would certainly live in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colorway on a gorgeous pair of boots. Congrats AMA!
> 
> 
> 
> They must have paid the duties. Perhaps a holiday gift to you?
> 
> The last purchase I made at Matches I was asked up front, before checkout, if I wanted to pay duties at checkout or upon delivery. I paid at checkout.
> 
> Did you get an option upon checkout to pay duties then? Or was there no option? I wonder if they just gave you a Holiday surprise?



thanks ladies for the quick reply.

i just checked...i did not pay duty. only the item + shipping
when i was checking out, there's no box asking for duty.
and when i got the receipt came with the box, it said DDP. mn....
it's 85 bucks...may be too cheap to warrant a duty then. 
its acne scarf....sold out in the US. only matches still got them.
oh well....i am so happy


----------



## gymangel812

does anyone have a good barneys SA (preferably by email)?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> ladies....just a question for you all....
> 
> recently i bought a scarf on matches (NOT IM) and it came as DDP (duty paid) so i don't have to pay extra for the duty. is this normal? or b/c the price was too low to get a duty fee??
> 
> would like to get some feedbacks...TIA!!


Did you get the angora ribbed scarf?  IM had a grey one like the Acne, I was wondering why you picked one over the other.

For Canadians... we get hit with duty and taxes, so I only order from Matches when the sale is really good.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Did you get the angora ribbed scarf?  IM had a grey one like the Acne, I was wondering why you picked one over the other.
> 
> For Canadians... we get hit with duty and taxes, so I only order from Matches when the sale is really good.



it's for my bf...so IM would not do....
the scarf is called canadian stripe scarf...
i ended up paying like 20% off in the US. not a good price...but it's the only scarf that i thought would look really good on bf.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> it's for my bf...so IM would not do....
> the scarf is called canadian stripe scarf...
> *i ended up paying like 20% off in the US. not a good price.*..but it's the only scarf that i thought would look really good on bf.


At least you didn't pay duty!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> At least you didn't pay duty!



yes...
i was prepared to pay until i got the receipt. i was wondering what's the deal....hope to get lucky next time...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> yes...
> i was prepared to pay until i got the receipt. i was wondering what's the deal....hope to get lucky next time...


As a fellow scarf lover... do you own any Sarti scarves and if not, why?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> As a fellow scarf lover... do you own any Sarti scarves and if not, why?



i think i missed it. i didn't even realize it existed until read your post. it's lovely. but i am not checkers fan...i prefer stripes...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i think i missed it. i didn't even realize it existed until read your post. it's lovely. but i am not checkers fan...i prefer stripes...


I was thinking about Faliero Sarti scarves, in general.  They make thousands, but some solid colours and styles are remade again and again.  Do have own any Faliero Sarti?


----------



## gymangel812

woot two things from barneys 2nd markdown, hippo jacket and courtney dress. finally got my first IM jacket YAY! i hate not having a barneys near me, all i can see is what is left on the sale that is on sale then try to search for my size in store. if only i had a barneys lookbook or better yet a look book for nordies & NM too lol.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking about Faliero Sarti scarves, in general.  They make thousands, but some solid colours and styles are remade again and again.  Do have own any Faliero Sarti?



something like these??









if they come up again this s/s....i will get one. i love scarves...
i kind of put a stop when i got chan luu solid scarves and the rivera scarves last s/s....
i love huge scarves especially in square shape....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> something like these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they come up again this s/s....i will get one. i love scarves...
> i kind of put a stop when i got chan luu solid scarves and the rivera scarves last s/s....
> i love huge scarves especially in square shape....


Yes, I have a few of them.  I prefer the colours to the Chan Luu, although I love the IM scarves, I just have the Ghazo.


----------



## mercer

gymangel812 said:


> woot two things from barneys 2nd markdown, hippo jacket and courtney dress. finally got my first IM jacket YAY! i hate not having a barneys near me, all i can see is what is left on the sale that is on sale then try to search for my size in store. if only i had a barneys lookbook or better yet a look book for nordies & NM too lol.



Congrats!  What color hippo?  You'll have to post some modeling pics!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking about Faliero Sarti scarves, in general.  They make thousands, but some solid colours and styles are remade again and again.  Do have own any Faliero Sarti?


Ok OT, but I own a few Sarti scarves...I am also a scarf junkie...
ama, lovely blacksons!! Congrats and hopr yo see you in a mod pic soon


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.
> 
> *Before ~* a standard size bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.
> 
> This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is my master bedroom walk in ...




Tonka! WHOA! this is seriously amazing!


----------



## Jayne1

Speaking of scarves... I received a "what's new" email from NAP and this was shown... but I can't find it one the website.  Can anyone else?


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Speaking of scarves... I received a "what's new" email from NAP and this was shown... but I can't find it one the website.  Can anyone else?



If you go to the NAP international site, you can see those items.  Cute!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> If you go to the NAP international site, you can see those items.  Cute!


Now I have to go back and forth between countries? 

Thank you for pointing that out -- I was just surprised I couldn't find it on the US site, but after looking at the International site, they are not for me.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Now I have to go back and forth between countries?
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out -- I was just surprised I couldn't find it on the US site, but after looking at the International site, they are not for me.



They are cute, but with so many sales and new items to look forward to, not essential.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

birkingal said:


> Katl, I've been deciding whether to get the pearl blazer. I'm normally a size 38 but I had to go down a size. My friend and I took a photo of us in the fitting room trying on the blazer. She's wearing a size 38 and I'm wearing the 36. Here's the link.



Hello to all IM lovers..
I'm a newbie in this thread..and thinking of getting the pearl blazer...
What do you guys think of this blazer?...the sleeves looks kinda slim..(or maybe tight?)
Any opinion would be really appreciated..TIA...


----------



## megt10

amazingv said:


> I totally fries me that Matches no longer ships IM to the USA.   \
> Especially since their Selection/Sales/Service is excellent.  At least I was able to snag a few good deals before that ban went into effect!



I did too and then went back for a few more things and found out they wouldn't ship to the USA. Do you know why?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...Happy Holidays!!  My closets installation have finally completed.  I replaced all bedrooms closets with custom designed closet systems tripling my closet space.
> 
> One of my dream closet project was...turning an adjacent bedroom into a formal dressing room and *hope one day I can fill this room with all IM clothing.*
> 
> As promised please allow me to share my dressing room before and after pictures... hope you ladies will enjoy these photos.
> 
> *Before ~* a standard size bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After ~* dressing room I designed with fashion boutique in mind..I have similar wardrobe unit on the other side of the wall plus bench shelving (not shown here but you get the idea).  I can turn those bench shelving into shoe racks if I want later, but I prefer to leave all my shoes in the garage so I am currently working with my designer on shoes closet design inside the garage.
> 
> This room is not quiet done yet... I still need time to decorate the dressing room with floor mirror, ottoman (I am thinking of Jonathan Alder...) and also search for a semi flush mount chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM collections... the single wardrobe on the other side of the wall I designed it to fit skirt on top and pants on the bottom which currently filled with IM pants and skirts  plus few other other brands (still has lots room to fill up tho...).  I am keeping rest of my jeans and pants in the master walk-in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the tiny walk in closet inside the dressing room which used for  long hangs dresses and leather jackets...  all my IM coats go in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following is my master bedroom walk in ...



Wow Tonka, you did a great job with your closet. Congrats. You are going to love it.


----------



## birkingal

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies...  I've been MIA due to my moving  now I finally moved into my sweet home and look froward to my closets installation which scheduled next weekend...
> 
> I managed to get few F/W pieces at 40% off...   Monty, Momo & Odessa...
> 
> * birkingal ~* love your SS skirt and I can't wait to see the entire SS lines!!
> 
> *Monty jacket ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimo hooded dress ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sales Alert ~ MY SA told me she has one Kady in military green size 36 on sale for $699!!..PM me if you are interested in it!!*




I always love how you put together your outfits, Tonka. So so chic. I adore the new Sandrine skirt but right now, it's too cold outside to even take it out for a test drive. Brrrr...


----------



## birkingal

sugarplumpurse said:


> Hello to all IM lovers..
> I'm a newbie in this thread..and thinking of getting the pearl blazer...
> What do you guys think of this blazer?...the sleeves looks kinda slim..(or maybe tight?)
> Any opinion would be really appreciated..TIA...



sugarplumpurse, the sleeves are definitely fitted. I could wear a thin long sleeved layer but definitely nothing thick.


----------



## mercer

weibaobai said:


>




How pretty Wei!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

birkingal said:


> sugarplumpurse, the sleeves are definitely fitted. I could wear a thin long sleeved layer but definitely nothing thick.



Thanks for your input...hope it works for me..


----------



## am2022

Lovely Wei!!!
Wore the lazios for the first time last night!!! They are so
Comfy and pretty!!! 
Will try the blacksons this weekend!


weibaobai said:


>


----------



## amazingv

megt10 said:


> I did too and then went back for a few more things and found out they wouldn't ship to the USA. Do you know why?



No I don't know the official reason, though I imagine IM wants to control the retail price of her clothing, and keep it fairly consistent around the globe.

But more important, IM needs to keep her major retailers happy, and those retailers are realizing that more and more people are going online to find IM AND we will order from overseas and internet-only sites if the price is better -- even if that means dealing with int'l shipping and customs duties.  Again, I have no idea, but it makes sense that American retailers complained that a store in the UK was significantly undercutting it's prices.  So, instead of jacking their prices up, that store decided not to ship to America.

what do you think?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> They are cute, but *with so many sales and new items to look forward to, not essential*.


so true dear mercer. I keep telling myself that when I see something from the new season that catches my eye
*wei*, looking ever so good, as usual


----------



## Coreena

amazingv said:


> No I don't know the official reason, though I imagine IM wants to control the retail price of her clothing, and keep it fairly consistent around the globe.
> 
> But more important, IM needs to keep her major retailers happy, and those retailers are realizing that more and more people are going online to find IM AND we will order from overseas and internet-only sites if the price is better -- even if that means dealing with int'l shipping and customs duties.  Again, I have no idea, but it makes sense that American retailers complained that a store in the UK was significantly undercutting it's prices.  So, instead of jacking their prices up, that store decided not to ship to America.
> 
> what do you think?





I feel what the online store has done is just, If IM didn't try to make more money off other countries like America and Australia there wouldn't be these price discrepancies. I use to purchase from NAP a lot and then they were forced to raise there prices because IM said they had too. Its really not the retailers fault it is IM themselves trying to make more money off American and Australian customers. Prices should be the same across the board. Not more for one country and less for another.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm going to ask this here, but I can easily have asked this is the general shopping section, but I trust people here...

If an item of clothing suddenly appears back on an on-line site, after being sold out for a over month or so... it unusually means it is a return, right?

So, someone had it for at least a month, and now it's back. Maybe it's been worn and sent back because they were tired of it or maybe there is now a tiny flaw. Maybe it's an article of clothing that is worn next to the skin and it was worn.  Does that creep anyone else out?  Or am I too germ phobic?  I know I can wash it or clean it but I paid full price for new... am I being silly?

Should I just buy it and be happy it's back, now on sale?


----------



## HiromiT

I don't think it's a silly question at all! In fact, I had the exact same thoughts when a few of my NAP wishlist items came back in stock weeks after the sale started! If it's only one size that comes back, I'd suspect it was a return. If there are several sizes that come back, I suppose it's possible they dug up more in the bowels of their warehouse.

Personally, if I REALLY wanted this item, I'd buy it anyway and get it cleaned. Also, I find it a hassle to return stuff from Canada, so I myself would think long and hard about it cuz I likely won't be returning it even if it's in sub-par condition.

So, is this something that you can find a substitute for? Or is it a must-have and you'll regret it if it got away?

I'm probably more of a germaphobe than you cuz I wash all my new clothing before I wear it (except for coats and jackets which don't touch my skin). Sweaters, t-shirts, jeans, everything that touches my skin directly! There was an article from a few years ago that talked about how new clothing in stores can get really dirty after people have touched and tried them on. 

OT but I just read your post about Sarti scarves. Would love your thoughts and opinions on them! I've been eyeing them at a local boutique (which also happens to stock IM). If I start a thread in the Accessories forum, would you mind making a few comments? 



Jayne1 said:


> I'm going to ask this here, but I can easily have asked this is the general shopping section, but I trust people here...
> 
> If an item of clothing suddenly appears back on an on-line site, after being sold out for a over month or so... it unusually means it is a return, right?
> 
> So, someone had it for at least a month, and now it's back. Maybe it's been worn and sent back because they were tired of it or maybe there is now a tiny flaw. Maybe it's an article of clothing that is worn next to the skin and it was worn.  Does that creep anyone else out?  Or am I too germ phobic?  I know I can wash it or clean it but I paid full price for new... am I being silly?
> 
> Should I just buy it and be happy it's back, now on sale?


----------



## juneping

Coreena said:


> I feel what the online store has done is just, If IM didn't try to make more money off other countries like America and Australia there wouldn't be these price discrepancies. I use to purchase from NAP a lot and then they were forced to raise there prices because IM said they had too. Its really not the retailers fault it is IM themselves trying to make more money off American and Australian customers. Prices should be the same across the board. Not more for one country and less for another.



but you are forgetting the duty, shipping and all. american brands are more expensive in EU.
i do think it makes sense USA has a higher price but i just don't get why it's so much more expensive. after you calculate all the shipping, duty and even some currency diff...it still come up much higher than the EU sites. 
i haven't done the comparison of american brands in the US and EU...


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  



dbaby said:


> Tonka, the closet is phenomenal and I think a TV would definitely never make you leave!





birkingal said:


> Tonka! WHOA! this is seriously amazing!





megt10 said:


> Wow Tonka, you did a great job with your closet. Congrats. You are going to love it.


----------



## tonkamama

Super cute outfit!!  



weibaobai said:


>


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I don't think it's a silly question at all! In fact, I had the exact same thoughts when a few of my NAP wishlist items came back in stock weeks after the sale started! If it's only one size that comes back, I'd suspect it was a return. If there are several sizes that come back, I suppose it's possible they dug up more in the bowels of their warehouse.
> 
> Personally, if I REALLY wanted this item, I'd buy it anyway and get it cleaned. Also, I find it a hassle to return stuff from Canada, so I myself would think long and hard about it cuz I likely won't be returning it even if it's in sub-par condition.
> 
> So, is this something that you can find a substitute for? Or is it a must-have and you'll regret it if it got away?
> 
> *I'm probably more of a germaphobe than you cuz I wash all my new clothing before I wear it (except for coats and jackets which don't touch my skin). Sweaters, t-shirts, jeans, everything that touches my skin directly!* There was an article from a few years ago that talked about how new clothing in stores can get really dirty after people have touched and tried them on.
> 
> OT but I just read your post about Sarti scarves. Would love your thoughts and opinions on them! I've been eyeing them at a local boutique (which also happens to stock IM). If I start a thread in the Accessories forum, would you mind making a few comments?


Me too!  I always wash everything the second I get it home.

Funny, because some things have to be washed carefully in cold water.  Now really, how is carefully swishing around in cold water going to get rid of germs?  But I do it anyway.  

The item I was asking about was a Sarti scarf that appeared on Matches after being sold out for over a month.  I'll be wearing it around my neck... I think I may wash it when I get it, because yes, I bought it.

Please start a thread and we'll talk there.  is it Misch that has has them where you are?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> but you are forgetting the duty, shipping and all. american brands are more expensive in EU.
> i do think it makes sense USA has a higher price but i just don't get why it's so much more expensive. after you calculate all the shipping, duty and even some currency diff...it still come up much higher than the EU sites.
> i haven't done the comparison of american brands in the US and EU...


OT, but you know the Zara striped shirt you are wearing with those tight pants, on your blog?

You look so tall!  Like you're really your tall sister, or something.  Very nice!

For IM, I always try to shop from Europe now. If I purchase from the States, it ends up being more expensive, because the US sites had to pay duty and then they charge me duty to send to Canada... it is always more expensive than if I were to buy it here.

Toronto has some good stores that carry IM, but I've become lazy about running around the city, trying to find what I want.  There's that problem too.


----------



## Coreena

juneping said:


> but you are forgetting the duty, shipping and all. american brands are more expensive in EU.
> i do think it makes sense USA has a higher price but i just don't get why it's so much more expensive. after you calculate all the shipping, duty and even some currency diff...it still come up much higher than the EU sites.
> i haven't done the comparison of american brands in the US and EU...



Hi June, Yes I did take that into consideration. In australia anything under 1000 AUD no duties and taxes so most items should be priced the same as the EU countries. There was this one online store that told me IM sets the prices and NAP told me the same thing. And NAP was very apologetic but they said it is what the designers set as the RRP for our country and they have to abide by those prices.


----------



## Coreena

Hi Tonka ^^ OMG your closet is to die for! So beautiful and classy 


Following is my master bedroom walk in ...  










[/QUOTE]


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> OT, but you know the Zara striped shirt you are wearing with those tight pants, on your blog?
> 
> You look so tall!  Like you're really your tall sister, or something.  Very nice!
> 
> For IM, I always try to shop from Europe now. If I purchase from the States, it ends up being more expensive, because the US sites had to pay duty and then they charge me duty to send to Canada... it is always more expensive than if I were to buy it here.
> 
> Toronto has some good stores that carry IM, but I've become lazy about running around the city, trying to find what I want.  There's that problem too.



lol...i am 5'7 and in 4-inch heels so i was about 5'11 in the photo...and i was standing next to the door...
that leather pants failed on me the same day..now they're RIP now. thank god the shirt was long enough...i didn't even know when it split.



Coreena said:


> Hi June, Yes I did take that into consideration. In australia anything under 1000 AUD no duties and taxes so most items should be priced the same as the EU countries. There was this one online store that told me IM sets the prices and NAP told me the same thing. And NAP was very apologetic but they said it is what the designers set as the RRP for our country and they have to abide by those prices.


about the duty and tax...is australia just like EU that it's already included in the final price? in HK we didn't have to pay tax or duty and IM used to be lower and now it's even more expensive than the US. i found that out when i visited HK last year...the snake cord pants was about 500 USD..smh.
but your info makes so much sense to me.


----------



## megt10

amazingv said:


> No I don't know the official reason, though I imagine IM wants to control the retail price of her clothing, and keep it fairly consistent around the globe.
> 
> But more important, IM needs to keep her major retailers happy, and those retailers are realizing that more and more people are going online to find IM AND we will order from overseas and internet-only sites if the price is better -- even if that means dealing with int'l shipping and customs duties.  Again, I have no idea, but it makes sense that American retailers complained that a store in the UK was significantly undercutting it's prices.  So, instead of jacking their prices up, that store decided not to ship to America.
> 
> what do you think?



That makes sense.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!



great shorts/legs. i had my eyes on them as well...they're gone pretty fast.


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> great shorts/legs. i had my eyes on them as well...they're gone pretty fast.



Juneping I love your style, such a great IM collection!!!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!




Very pretty!


----------



## am2022

QUOTE=bbagsforever;23554823]Hi Ladies
I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like![/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Adorable!!! Post more dear!! Is that a small box? We are bag sisters but mine is a medium!!
QUOTE=bbagsforever;23554823]Hi Ladies
I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!


Not a lot of people can wear those shorts -- you look fabulous!!


----------



## gymangel812

don't ever look at the NAP site at 1 am ... i just bought the yumi leather dress on sale... one popped up in my size, i thought it was a sign LOL


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks amacasa



amacasa said:


> Lovely Wei!!!
> Wore the lazios for the first time last night!!! They are so
> Comfy and pretty!!!
> Will try the blacksons this weekend!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you mercer 



mercer said:


> How pretty Wei!


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you tonkamama!!




tonkamama said:


> Super cute outfit!!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!



Those have to be one of the hardest things  in the world to pull off and you look amazing!


----------



## bbagsforever

mercer said:


> Those have to be one of the hardest things  in the world to pull off and you look amazing!



Thank you that is very sweet!


----------



## jellybebe

Tonka every time I try to compliment your new wardrobe I run into problems with the tpf app! So hopefully you read this! Your new space is gorgeous and I'm sure you will have lots of fun playing around in all that beauty! 

On a different but IM related note, I finally got my hands on the Ivos! I think they look best with a bit of a heel. I tried on the Memphis booties today as I found them on sale, but they were a size too big and the shaft was too wide. 

I am still really interested in the Basleys. They could be my big IM purchase of the season. I am debating between those and the Bobby's.


----------



## HiromiT

Yay, you got the Ivos! Congrats! What colour? Agree about wearing a heel with them. 



jellybebe said:


> Tonka every time I try to compliment your new wardrobe I run into problems with the tpf app! So hopefully you read this! Your new space is gorgeous and I'm sure you will have lots of fun playing around in all that beauty!
> 
> On a different but IM related note, I finally got my hands on the Ivos! I think they look best with a bit of a heel. I tried on the Memphis booties today as I found them on sale, but they were a size too big and the shaft was too wide.
> 
> I am still really interested in the Basleys. They could be my big IM purchase of the season. I am debating between those and the Bobby's.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Yay, you got the Ivos! Congrats! What colour? Agree about wearing a heel with them.




They are the very dark blue. Wish I could post a pic but the app never lets me anymore!


----------



## mercer

etoile pics are up on IM's site:

http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/collections-etoiless13.php


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> etoile pics are up on IM's site:
> 
> http://www.isabelmarant.tm.fr/collections-etoiless13.php


Thanks!  Love the casual vibe.

I wore sandals and a striped shirt like that, in the '70s. My hair was the exact same too. Therefore, I cannot again wear the shoes and shirt again, although my hair hasn't changed that much...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Love the casual vibe.
> 
> I wore sandals and a striped shirt like that, in the '70s. My hair was the exact same too. Therefore, I cannot again wear the shoes and shirt again, although my hair hasn't changed that much...




I love the striped shirt!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks!  Love the casual vibe.
> 
> I wore sandals and a striped shirt like that, in the '70s. My hair was the exact same too. Therefore, I cannot again wear the shoes and shirt again, although my hair hasn't changed that much...



ahahahaa!  me too!  I'm pretty sure I was wearing that shirt on my 7th grade picture day.


----------



## flirtsy

oh it's so much better than the mainline collection, theres actually items I want!


----------



## jellybebe

I love the striped top, seriously. It's called the Malo and I see that it's already up on EU NAP, which means it's hopefully coming to US NAP very soon! Excited!


----------



## corcor

Just found this thread and love everyone's photos! I'm relatively new to IM but have picked up khaki Dickers, a gray Nuta skirt, and red Lancy dress so far this fall/winter. Now on the hunt for some taupe or black Bobbys but they seem to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## flower71

corcor said:


> Just found this thread and love everyone's photos! I'm relatively new to IM but have picked up khaki Dickers, a gray Nuta skirt, and red Lancy dress so far this fall/winter. Now on the hunt for some taupe or black Bobbys but they seem to be sold out everywhere.


Welcome to this thread!! Now we LOVE mod pics on here, the more the better


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!



With legs like that, you have to flaunt them! I love the look and we are bag twins too...


----------



## flower71

Oh by the way: MERRY XMAS to you awesome girls out there:santawave:
:rockettes:


----------



## megt10

These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.


----------



## regeens

^looking good Meg! Love the jeans on you!

Ladies, may I please know what the sizing is like in the *Stanley*? My US TTS is 7 so should I take this in a 37 or a 38? TIA!


----------



## megt10

regeens said:


> ^looking good Meg! Love the jeans on you!
> 
> Ladies, may I please know what the sizing is like in the *Stanley*? My US TTS is 7 so should I take this in a 37 or a 38? TIA!



Thanks Regeens. Love the fit of these jeans.


----------



## juneping

regeens said:
			
		

> ^looking good Meg! Love the jeans on you!
> 
> Ladies, may I please know what the sizing is like in the Stanley? My US TTS is 7 so should I take this in a 37 or a 38? TIA!



Size up...I am a us 7 and got the 38. I tried the 37 and they were too small


----------



## am2022

Nice meg!!! These are the Essias and I have them as well!!! Amazing fit right???
Merry Christmas everyone!!!
Good tidings to all!!!



megt10 said:


> These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.


Oh you look amazing with those pants!

Blessed Christmas everyone!


----------



## juneping

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## arguspeace

You look great Meg!!!  Now I want those pants


----------



## littlefish

I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share


----------



## Jayne1

littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687


Perfect on you!!


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.


Hey looking great as usual! 



littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687


 i love this jacket, but as I have a lexy I skipped this one this year. Thanks for the pic


----------



## regeens

juneping said:


> Size up...I am a us 7 and got the 38. I tried the 37 and they were too small



Thank so much juneping. Happy Christmas ladies!


----------



## Jaded81

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Nice meg!!! These are the Essias and I have them as well!!! Amazing fit right???
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> Good tidings to all!!!





stefeilnately said:


> Oh you look amazing with those pants!
> 
> Blessed Christmas everyone!





arguspeace said:


> You look great Meg!!!  Now I want those pants





flower71 said:


> Hey looking great as usual!
> 
> i love this jacket, but as I have a lexy I skipped this one this year. Thanks for the pic



Thanks so much ladies for the kind comments. I hope that you are all having a Merry Christmas.


----------



## megt10

littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687



Wow, this is a great jacket and it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## stefeilnately

littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687


I love how the colours complement each other! You look lovely


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.



Megt10 - love how you pairing it...Always enjoy viewing your mod pictures....


----------



## tonkamama

littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687




The more I see the jacket on others...the more I love mine.. ; ). It looks really cute on you.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Tonka every time I try to compliment your new wardrobe I run into problems with the tpf app! So hopefully you read this! Your new space is gorgeous and I'm sure you will have lots of fun playing around in all that beauty!
> 
> On a different but IM related note, I finally got my hands on the Ivos! I think they look best with a bit of a heel. I tried on the Memphis booties today as I found them on sale, but they were a size too big and the shaft was too wide.
> 
> I am still really interested in the Basleys. They could be my big IM purchase of the season. I am debating between those and the Bobby's.



Thank you jellybebe....  I really enjoy my new space in the house.  I hope some day I can fill up this room with just IM.  But now I enjoy my small humble collections.

Congrats on your new Ivos!  I love mine so much I got two pairs in different color ways!  

Please share with us what your decision on the SS collection!  I love the sandals and couple Etoile short jackets and the pants are so cute I saw them at Nordstrom!  But I need to focus on my priority so I will wait til next year... lol next year is few days away.  I can totally see them on you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm just going to add a few new season non-modeling pics to this thread 








JACKETS : Etoile Ariana in gris/noir, silver Ginkle (with fw The Dude hinged belt) & Kailey in dusty pink (with fw River Dale belt)


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## Straight-Laced

REVIEWS of above!

*Kailey* - I'm on the fence about this one.  The colour & fabric are prettier IRL but it's very fitted even one size up as advised (zero give in the fabric) and I'm not sure how much wear I'd get out of it  

*Ginkle* - much cuter than I expected (though I'm a sucker for IM bomber style jackets).  I thought I'd be sending this one back but now it's here I can't!  

Etoile *Ariana* - gorgeous, comfortable, great price!  
I already have the blue/red Ariana so this one was a definite even before it arrived.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Anthracite *Basley*... they look almost black in real life too







Please excuse the picture quality - my house is undergoing renovations and there's dust and grime on everything.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> REVIEWS of above!
> 
> *Kailey* - I'm on the fence about this one.  The colour & fabric are prettier IRL but it's very fitted even one size up as advised (zero give in the fabric) and I'm not sure how much wear I'd get out of it
> 
> *Ginkle* - much cuter than I expected (though I'm a sucker for IM bomber style jackets).  I thought I'd be sending this one back but now it's here I can't!
> 
> Etoile *Ariana* - gorgeous, comfortable, great price!
> I already have the blue/red Ariana so this one was a definite even before it arrived.


Thank you for the reviews!!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> REVIEWS of above!
> 
> Kailey - I'm on the fence about this one.  The colour & fabric are prettier IRL but it's very fitted even one size up as advised (zero give in the fabric) and I'm not sure how much wear I'd get out of it
> 
> Ginkle - much cuter than I expected (though I'm a sucker for IM bomber style jackets).  I thought I'd be sending this one back but now it's here I can't!
> 
> Etoile Ariana - gorgeous, comfortable, great price!
> I already have the blue/red Ariana so this one was a definite even before it arrived.



Ooh everything looks so nice! Especially love the Ginkle jacket. And how do you like the Basleys? Are they comfy and durable? I am considering them too.


----------



## am2022

lovely pieces !!! merry christmas to you "S"!!!
The basleys are adorable... i was on the fence between the anthracite bobby and anthracite basleys... 

Went with the bobbys... but look at those basleys.. so cute!!!  


Straight-Laced said:


> Anthracite *Basley*... they look almost black in real life too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the picture quality - my house is undergoing renovations and there's dust and grime on everything.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> lovely pieces !!! merry christmas to you "S"!!!
> The basleys are adorable... i was on the fence between the anthracite bobby and anthracite basleys...
> 
> Went with the bobbys... but look at those basleys.. so cute!!!




Thanks & merry christmas to you "A"!!!

Since you have anthra Bobbys I think you should get the camel Basleys


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Ooh everything looks so nice! Especially love the Ginkle jacket. And how do you like the Basleys? Are they comfy and durable? I am considering them too.




Thanks!!  The Ginkle is great - it's much lighter and more feminine than most IM slightly puffy bomber style jackets and I love the printed cotton lining too.

Basleys are fab, they really are!!!  Sooo comfy.  I find the Bobbys/Bettys a bit stiff and heavy but the Basleys are heaven to wear  
Although they do run a little wide and can't be tightened with laces obviously so I don't know how people with narrow feet will find them ...


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for the reviews!!




You're welcome Jayne1


----------



## stefeilnately

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!!  The Ginkle is great - it's much lighter and more feminine than most IM slightly puffy bomber style jackets and I love the printed cotton lining too.
> 
> Basleys are fab, they really are!!!  Sooo comfy.  I find the Bobbys/Bettys a bit stiff and heavy but the Basleys are heaven to wear
> Although they do run a little wide and can't be tightened with laces obviously so I don't know how people with narrow feet will find them ...


Thank you for the great reviews! Glad to know the ginkle is great! the last time I bought the IM silk baseball jacket from 2011, I looked like michellin in it and it had to go.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> REVIEWS of above!
> 
> *Kailey* - I'm on the fence about this one.  The colour & fabric are prettier IRL but it's very fitted even one size up as advised (zero give in the fabric) and I'm not sure how much wear I'd get out of it
> 
> *Ginkle* - much cuter than I expected (though I'm a sucker for IM bomber style jackets).  I thought I'd be sending this one back but now it's here I can't!
> 
> Etoile *Ariana* - gorgeous, comfortable, great price!
> I already have the blue/red Ariana so this one was a definite even before it arrived.




Thanks for the reviews!  I know which one ( or two ) to get ...  ; )


----------



## Straight-Laced

stefeilnately said:


> Thank you for the great reviews! Glad to know the ginkle is great! the last time* I bought the IM silk baseball jacket from 2011, I looked like michellin in it and it had to go*.




lol the Pieric I presume?  
Ginkle is nothing like the Pieric.  Pieric is so pretty to look at but very hard to wear IMO, unless you're Emmanuelle Alt!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for the reviews!  I know which one ( or two ) to get ...  ; )



*Tonkamama* you would look great in any or all of the jackets!


----------



## stefeilnately

Straight-Laced said:


> lol the Pieric I presume?
> Ginkle is nothing like the Pieric.  Pieric is so pretty to look at but very hard to wear IMO, unless you're Emmanuelle Alt!


It's the roger jacket.. Loved the print and the jacket is light and extremely comfortable. Unfortunately I am not slim enough to carry it off.. Made my shoulders huge as there were no shoulder seams. So in the end I gave up on the padded jackets..


----------



## Straight-Laced

stefeilnately said:


> It's the roger jacket.. Loved the print and the jacket is light and extremely comfortable. Unfortunately I am not slim enough to carry it off.. Made my shoulders huge as there were no shoulder seams. So in the end I gave up on the padded jackets..




I forgot about the Roger! 
I have the Roger (as well as the Pieric) and both look very nice hanging in my wardrobe!!!  :roll eyes:


----------



## stefeilnately

Straight-Laced said:


> I forgot about the Roger!
> I have the Roger (as well as the Pieric) and both look very nice hanging in my wardrobe!!!  :roll eyes:


Good for you! You must be really thin! Lol!!

I tend to love the linen cotton jackets more, but the ginkle is such a unique piece!


----------



## littlefish

Thanks gals here for the compliment , sorry I haven't figured out how to quote yours remark , and everyone here is fantastic !


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Megt10 - love how you pairing it...Always enjoy viewing your mod pictures....



Thank you so much Tonka.


----------



## bbagsforever

I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!


----------



## mercer

Hope everyone had a great holiday!  So nice to see all of the modeling pictures!  Beautiful IM, but the ladies wearing them are even prettier!

I picked up the Blody and the Ariana jackets.  Love them!  I'll post some pics as soon as I feel like I worked of all of those Christmas cookies (which might be next June).


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!



Welcome here, bbagsforever! You just brought a bit of sunshine in my gloomy and rainy place
*mercer*, now you know you have to post mod pics, like by next week! We are not waiting till June, who cares about the xmas cookies??


----------



## am2022

I agree with flower!!! So refreshing to see some lovelyod
Pics!!! You carry the skirt and top
So well!!!

Mercer.... I agree we want mod pics now!



bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> I agree with flower!!! So refreshing to see some lovelyod
> Pics!!! You carry the skirt and top
> So well!!!
> 
> Mercer.... I agree we want mod pics now!



Thanks guys....I will post some more mod pics soon. Most of my wardrobe is IM, it is pretty rare that I go out without something IM on!!
Love sharing mod pics with everyone on this forum as you totally get the obsession! hahaha


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!




So pretty and look forward to more of your mod pictures.


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Hope everyone had a great holiday!  So nice to see all of the modeling pictures!  Beautiful IM, but the ladies wearing them are even prettier!
> 
> I picked up the Blody and the Ariana jackets.  Love them!  I'll post some pics as soon as I feel like I worked of all of those Christmas cookies (which might be next June).



Can't wait to see your mod pictures!  I tired on the Ariana what a lovely Spring jacket... Congrats on your new purchases.


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!


That first picture belongs on a blog that features gorgeous pictures!

I like the sweater a bit smaller...


----------



## am2022

Some old pieces: navy Lexy, meadow belt and black poppy!


----------



## am2022

One more


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> One more



Beautiful!  The lexy looks perfect on you!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:
			
		

> One more




You are a stunner!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> One more



you look awesome...
i am taking my lexy out tomorrow....
do you mind sharing what jeans are those??


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> One more



Beautiful...  I am going to wear my Lexy!!


----------



## Julide

Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## stefeilnately

bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!


Gorgeous pictures! I love the proportions of the sweater and skirt on you!


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> One more


I like how trim and lean the whole look is! So pretty


----------



## Straight-Laced

Julide said:


> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!




Both gorgeous pieces and together they make a striking combo!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> One more




Looking fab!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!



Lovely. I have never seen this skirt in modeling pics. It is quite lovely and romantic. With a bit of edginess. Very nice!




			
				amacasa said:
			
		

> Some old pieces: navy Lexy, meadow belt and black poppy!



Nice lines AMA! Such a nice shape. Impeccable styling. You have a fab body!


----------



## tb-purselover

Julide said:
			
		

> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!



This is such a nice combo. I would love to see mod shots of you warring this combo soon! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Julide

Straight-Laced said:


> Both gorgeous pieces and together they make a striking combo!!!



Straight-Laced!!


----------



## Julide

tb-purselover said:


> This is such a nice combo. I would love to see mod shots of you warring this combo soon! Thanks for sharing it!



Thank you TB-Purselover!!!


----------



## corcor

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!



LOVE these pics, the whole outfit and then your oak Roxanne! Inspires me to use mine more!!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:
			
		

> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!



Ooh that bag is TDF! Someday I would like to own it in orange. 

The Etoile striped Malo top is on US NAP today! To buy or not buy? I really like it but I have been so bad!


----------



## am2022

Thanks Mercer and Jelly girl!!! You guys rock!!!

Hi June! Sure - they are J Crews... Im always on Jcrew.com for work clothes/ trousers as well as casual pants !!!



juneping said:


> you look awesome...
> i am taking my lexy out tomorrow....
> do you mind sharing what jeans are those??



THanks tonka dear! Please post more Lexy pics!


tonkamama said:


> Beautiful...  I am going to wear my Lexy!!



Julide!!! So happy to see you posting a pic!!! I know that you are a dicker/ sneaker lover as well!  We want MOD PICS LADY!!!  


Julide said:


> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!



Thanks stefe dear!!!


stefeilnately said:


> I like how trim and lean the whole look is! So pretty


Hey "S" , thanks dear!!!


Straight-Laced said:


> Looking fab!!!





tb-purselover said:


> Lovely. I have never seen this skirt in modeling pics. It is quite lovely and romantic. With a bit of edginess. Very nice!
> 
> Thanks tb for the sweet sweet words!!! I was thinking that we need more mod pics hence snapped a few with my iphone!!! You should post some as well!
> 
> Nice lines AMA! Such a nice shape. Impeccable styling. You have a fab body!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Thanks Mercer and Jelly girl!!! You guys rock!!!
> 
> Hi June! Sure - they are J Crews... Im always on Jcrew.com for work clothes/ trousers as well as casual pants !!!
> 
> 
> 
> THanks tonka dear! Please post more Lexy pics!
> 
> 
> Julide!!! So happy to see you posting a pic!!! I know that you are a dicker/ sneaker lover as well!  We want MOD PICS LADY!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks stefe dear!!!
> 
> Hey "S" , thanks dear!!!



the jeans look so good on you...


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> Ooh that bag is TDF! Someday I would like to own it in orange.
> 
> The Etoile striped Malo top is on US NAP today! To buy or not buy? I really like it but I have been so bad!



Thank you jellybebe!!I hope you find your Victoria soon!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> One more


Soooo pretty, ama! Oh and I love your hair too...



Julide said:


> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!


Hi there! Lovely combo, I'd love to see that coat on one of us here...


----------



## Julide

amacasa said:


> Thanks Mercer and Jelly girl!!! You guys rock!!!
> 
> Hi June! Sure - they are J Crews... Im always on Jcrew.com for work clothes/ trousers as well as casual pants !!!
> 
> 
> 
> THanks tonka dear! Please post more Lexy pics!
> 
> 
> Julide!!! So happy to see you posting a pic!!! I know that you are a dicker/ sneaker lover as well!  We want MOD PICS LADY!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks stefe dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey "S" , thanks dear!!!




Thank you amacasa!!!


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> Soooo pretty, ama! Oh and I love your hair too...
> 
> 
> Hi there! Lovely combo, I'd love to see that coat on one of us here...



Thanks flower71!!!!I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm just going to add a few new season non-modeling pics to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JACKETS : Etoile Ariana in gris/noir, silver Ginkle (with fw The Dude hinged belt) & Kailey in dusty pink (with fw River Dale belt)





Straight-Laced said:


>





Straight-Laced said:


> Anthracite *Basley*... they look almost black in real life too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the picture quality - my house is undergoing renovations and there's dust and grime on everything.


Wow, thanks for the pics I love all your purchases but especially the Ginkle.


bbagsforever said:


> I hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas! A quick mod post from a few months ago (I am craving some warmer weather here in London)!
> I haven't seen any pics of this IM skirt on here- it is one of my favourite IM pieces and I get a lot of wear out of it. Super comfy and easy to dress up and down. The jumper is IM also..it was oversized but I accidentally washed it in hot water so it shrank...hahaha...oh well, it still works!



Love this look.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> One more



You look fantastic Amacasa.


----------



## megt10

Julide said:


> Hello!!I am a secret IM lover but wanted to share a favorite combo. My Hermes Victoria in RC with the David coat. I hope to have an actual model shot next time!!!Thanks for letting me share!!



What a gorgeous combo, please post mod pics


----------



## flower71

Julide said:


> Thanks flower71!!!!I haven't seen you in a while.



hihi, I have to be good...hugs to you dear


----------



## jellybebe

OMG I'm so excited! Just scored the Basleys in camel for 25% off! I think they will be a great spring/summer shoe.


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks ladies for sharing your gorgeous mod pics! You've breathed new life to this thread. 

*Amacasa* - I love your hair!!!



bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I love reading this thread, thought it was about time I contributed with a mod post! I haven't seen anyone post pics of the leather Abon shorts- these were one of my (many) IM purchases from last season. They were pretty expensive but are the best shorts- so comfy and a flattering cut. Hope you like!





megt10 said:


> These are the jeans that got me interested in IM. I got them from the Matches sale for 125.00 when they were still shipping IM to the US. They are so comfortable and funky.





littlefish said:


> I love everyone's photo here ! I had earlier on posted my first purchase of IM jacket and here it is my picture , thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1994687





amacasa said:


> Some old pieces: navy Lexy, meadow belt and black poppy!


----------



## HiromiT

Oh S-L, I almost wish I didn't see your pics/review  cuz I'm so tempted by the Ariana now!!!



Straight-Laced said:


>


----------



## KristyDarling

*Amacasa* -- BEAUTIFUL!!!! You always look so perfect! 

I got a gorgeous black-and-white print IM silk blouse from Elizabeth Charles yesterday, from the SS13 main line. (sorry I don't know what the name is, but I'll take a pic)  I also tried on the Coopers in my usual size and they ran SUPER small! Like, at least 1 size too small, maybe even 2! There is ZERO stretch. I'm bummed because I had ordered them online from LaGarconne last week and they're arriving next week, and now I know they won't fit. Darn. 

While at EC I also tried on the Vadim sweater in Cream, which is SUPER soft...not itchy-scractchy like pretty much all of IM's other sweater pieces.  It's very cropped. Despite the softness, I didn't buy it because I felt it gave me a bit of a linebacker look. (boxy in the shoulder area)



jellybebe said:


> OMG I'm so excited! Just scored the Basleys in camel for 25% off! I think they will be a great spring/summer shoe.



WOW! Congratulations, *Jelly*!!  Can you share how you scored such a sweet deal? Must be a Canadian thing? I ordered my camel Basleys from LaGarconne last week and, ugh, paid full price.  They should arrive next week.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> *Amacasa* -- BEAUTIFUL!!!! You always look so perfect!
> 
> I got a gorgeous black-and-white print IM silk blouse from Elizabeth Charles yesterday, from the SS13 main line. (sorry I don't know what the name is, but I'll take a pic)  I also tried on the Coopers in my usual size and they ran SUPER small! Like, at least 1 size too small, maybe even 2! There is ZERO stretch. I'm bummed because I had ordered them online from LaGarconne last week and they're arriving next week, and now I know they won't fit. Darn.
> 
> While at EC I also tried on the Vadim sweater in Cream, which is SUPER soft...not itchy-scractchy like pretty much all of IM's other sweater pieces.  It's very cropped. Despite the softness, I didn't buy it because I felt it gave me a bit of a linebacker look. (boxy in the shoulder area)
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Congratulations, *Jelly*!!  Can you share how you scored such a sweet deal? Must be a Canadian thing? I ordered my camel Basleys from LaGarconne last week and, ugh, paid full price.  They should arrive next week.



Why am I not surprised you bought the camel Basleys too?! 

I was lucky and had a coupon code I had been saving for Revolve.com that worked for Forward (they just started carrying IM).


----------



## corcor

Anyone have the Ballwin bag? I was naughty and purchased one and the Nolina top from the NAP sale. Excited for them!


----------



## Julide

megt10 said:


> What a gorgeous combo, please post mod pics



Thank you Megt10!!



flower71 said:


> hihi, I have to be good...hugs to you dear



glad to hear all is well!!

I promise soon to take a proper action pic!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

just popping in to say hello and happy new year to all!

hope everyone had a very happy holiday...my home has been a sick ward!  first my daughter came down with the flu (ironically she had her annual checkup + flu shot scheduled for the day after she was diagnosed...ugh!), then of course i came down with it...my husband ended up with a bad cold and now i'm getting over a sinus infection!  a very un-fashionable and bleak holiday!

amid my weakened flu state (hehe!) i did manage to click home some goodies from the sales!  madoc shirt, louis shirt, momo jacket, bradley jacket, odrys sweater, a couple of blouses whose name escape me, eley dress, daria dress...yikes and a few more things that i'm glazing over right now!  more then i realized!  i don't think i'm keeping it all...going to do a big try on and figure it out this week!  i also picked up some stuff at the IM 'private' sale a few weeks ago that i never got around to mentioning here!   i've been kinda bad--i always stray come sale time!

loving everyone's mod photos...i'll try and snap some try on photos so you guys can help me decide what stays and what goes!

wishing you all health, happiness and more IM in 2013!


----------



## stefeilnately

nycbagfiend said:


> just popping in to say hello and happy new year to all!
> 
> hope everyone had a very happy holiday...my home has been a sick ward!  first my daughter came down with the flu (ironically she had her annual checkup + flu shot scheduled for the day after she was diagnosed...ugh!), then of course i came down with it...my husband ended up with a bad cold and now i'm getting over a sinus infection!  a very un-fashionable and bleak holiday!
> 
> amid my weakened flu state (hehe!) i did manage to click home some goodies from the sales!  madoc shirt, louis shirt, momo jacket, bradley jacket, odrys sweater, a couple of blouses whose name escape me, eley dress, daria dress...yikes and a few more things that i'm glazing over right now!  more then i realized!  i don't think i'm keeping it all...going to do a big try on and figure it out this week!  i also picked up some stuff at the IM 'private' sale a few weeks ago that i never got around to mentioning here!   i've been kinda bad--i always stray come sale time!
> 
> loving everyone's mod photos...i'll try and snap some try on photos so you guys can help me decide what stays and what goes!
> 
> wishing you all health, happiness and more IM in 2013!


Take care and blessed new yr! Can't wait to see you mod pics


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Why am I not surprised you bought the camel Basleys too?!
> 
> I was lucky and had a coupon code I had been saving for Revolve.com that worked for Forward (they just started carrying IM).



Nice score, girl! And yes, no surprise here about the camel Basleys.  



nycbagfiend said:


> just popping in to say hello and happy new year to all!
> 
> hope everyone had a very happy holiday...my home has been a sick ward!  first my daughter came down with the flu (ironically she had her annual checkup + flu shot scheduled for the day after she was diagnosed...ugh!), then of course i came down with it...my husband ended up with a bad cold and now i'm getting over a sinus infection!  a very un-fashionable and bleak holiday!
> 
> amid my weakened flu state (hehe!) i did manage to click home some goodies from the sales!  madoc shirt, louis shirt, momo jacket, bradley jacket, odrys sweater, a couple of blouses whose name escape me, eley dress, daria dress...yikes and a few more things that i'm glazing over right now!  more then i realized!  i don't think i'm keeping it all...going to do a big try on and figure it out this week!  i also picked up some stuff at the IM 'private' sale a few weeks ago that i never got around to mentioning here!   i've been kinda bad--i always stray come sale time!
> 
> loving everyone's mod photos...i'll try and snap some try on photos so you guys can help me decide what stays and what goes!
> 
> wishing you all health, happiness and more IM in 2013!



Quite the haul there! Congrats! Let us know how everything works out!


----------



## jellybebe

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> just popping in to say hello and happy new year to all!
> 
> hope everyone had a very happy holiday...my home has been a sick ward!  first my daughter came down with the flu (ironically she had her annual checkup + flu shot scheduled for the day after she was diagnosed...ugh!), then of course i came down with it...my husband ended up with a bad cold and now i'm getting over a sinus infection!  a very un-fashionable and bleak holiday!
> 
> amid my weakened flu state (hehe!) i did manage to click home some goodies from the sales!  madoc shirt, louis shirt, momo jacket, bradley jacket, odrys sweater, a couple of blouses whose name escape me, eley dress, daria dress...yikes and a few more things that i'm glazing over right now!  more then i realized!  i don't think i'm keeping it all...going to do a big try on and figure it out this week!  i also picked up some stuff at the IM 'private' sale a few weeks ago that i never got around to mentioning here!   i've been kinda bad--i always stray come sale time!
> 
> loving everyone's mod photos...i'll try and snap some try on photos so you guys can help me decide what stays and what goes!
> 
> wishing you all health, happiness and more IM in 2013!




Ooh what a great haul! Hope to see some pics soon and glad you are feeling better!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> just popping in to say hello and happy new year to all!
> 
> hope everyone had a very happy holiday...my home has been a sick ward!  first my daughter came down with the flu (ironically she had her annual checkup + flu shot scheduled for the day after she was diagnosed...ugh!), then of course i came down with it...my husband ended up with a bad cold and now i'm getting over a sinus infection!  a very un-fashionable and bleak holiday!
> 
> amid my weakened flu state (hehe!) i did manage to click home some goodies from the sales!  madoc shirt, louis shirt, momo jacket, bradley jacket, odrys sweater, a couple of blouses whose name escape me, eley dress, daria dress...yikes and a few more things that i'm glazing over right now!  more then i realized!  i don't think i'm keeping it all...going to do a big try on and figure it out this week!  i also picked up some stuff at the IM 'private' sale a few weeks ago that i never got around to mentioning here!   i've been kinda bad--i always stray come sale time!
> 
> loving everyone's mod photos...i'll try and snap some try on photos so you guys can help me decide what stays and what goes!
> 
> wishing you all health, happiness and more IM in 2013!



we need some photos...

happy new year everyone!!


----------



## flower71

Happy NEW YEAR to all.
*nycbagfiend*, get well soon and show us some fab clothes, OK?
Warm Hugs from my part of the world


----------



## flower71

shopping in my closet...
IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box





[/IMG]


----------



## flower71

A close up of my Céline box...OT I know





[/IMG]


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> A close up of my Céline box...OT I know



Love your outfit. The blouse is just gorgeous.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Love your outfit. The blouse is just gorgeous.


Thanks meg! It's pretty cold around here, so I need a few layers on me...


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> A close up of my Céline box...OT I know



gorgeous, flower!  
love, love your box!  i've been thinking about getting one for quite some time...maybe i should take the plunge finally!


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks you, ladies!!
i will definitely get some photos up here soon...my daughter returns to school in a couple of days so i'll be getting a lot more quiet time shortly!

happy new year!!  anybody have fun new year's eve (and fun NYE outfits!) plans?!





stefeilnately said:


> Take care and blessed new yr! Can't wait to see you mod pics





KristyDarling said:


> Nice score, girl! And yes, no surprise here about the camel Basleys.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the haul there! Congrats! Let us know how everything works out!





jellybebe said:


> Ooh what a great haul! Hope to see some pics soon and glad you are feeling better!





juneping said:


> we need some photos...
> 
> happy new year everyone!!





flower71 said:


> Happy NEW YEAR to all.
> *nycbagfiend*, get well soon and show us some fab clothes, OK?
> Warm Hugs from my part of the world


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> shopping in my closet...
> IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love the cut of the zara pants!


----------



## bbagsforever

Happy New Year Ladies!
Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.


----------



## HiromiT

Oh, so elegant and chic!


flower71 said:


> shopping in my closet...
> IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box


----------



## HiromiT

You are so stylish! Love your Jerome Dreyfuss bag (is it?) -- I wondered how that green looks in real life. And I love those London doorways!



bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> You are so stylish! Love your Jerome Dreyfuss bag (is it?) -- I wondered how that green looks in real life. And I love those London doorways!



Good eye- it is a Jerome Dreyfuss bag! It is the Albert- super soft and comfy to wear. The green is actually really easy to pair with different outfits.


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> A close up of my Céline box...OT I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Looking smashing as usual, and THAT is my dream bag!!! Perfect with your outfit! I love the Tribs too! I'm feeling a lil pouty about Celine bags right now (my large black Trio came and went....was covered in scratches and NM couldn't find another one) but when I get over it, I will start my savings account for another Celine goody in 2013! The box would be a dream but I'm not getting my hopes up too high.  



bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.



You are the quintessential IM girl! You could be one of her runway models! Love how you've styled the whole look!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.



Love it!


----------



## jellylicious

Ladies, I've been MIA and lots to catch up here it looks like. Love *ALL* your mod pixs. Been pretty good during sales but managed to snag the Laloo dress. Will post once I get over my flu bug.

and Happy New Year TPF friends!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> A close up of my Céline box...OT I know




I love this entire outfit!!!   
As for the box...  
(love the way the box clasp complements the tones in the snake print blouse)


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.




You look great!!!  Beautiful jacket, I've never seen the Sade IRL but whenever I see photos it's the distinctive shape that sets it apart from other leather jackets


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.



So pretty! Love the entire look!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.


----------



## tb-purselover

I just wanted to pop in and say Happy New Year to everyone!

Thanks for giving me a place to share my IM love. I have collected a few things from the sales but have not had time to post. I hope to come the new year.

Those who have posted a few mod shots, you all look great. Thanks for posting!

Straight-lace, your Malo sweater is very creamy. A lot more then I expected. It would be hard for me as well to pair due to my coloring. Are you going to keep it?


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
> The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
> I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.



I think it's cute though! What kind of skin tone do you think could pull it off? How does it fit - true to size?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I think it's cute though! What kind of skin tone do you think could pull it off? How does it fit - true to size?




It's a very cute sweater!!!  I love the 70's vibe  
I think anyone who doesn't have concerns about wearing certain tones of cream could pull it off - I'm always wary of cream tones and I prefer white or "cleaner" creams than this.  My skin tone is pinky olive and it's very much a personal preference 
It fits true to size for a neat fit that follows body shape.  There's plenty of stretch in the knit but the sleeve seams at the shoulder have no stretch.  I would go up a size if I mostly wanted to wear it over a denim shirt or similar.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Straight-lace, your Malo sweater is very creamy. A lot more then I expected. It would be hard for me as well to pair due to my coloring. Are you going to keep it?




I'm leaning towards not keeping it because of the colour issue.  I'm away from home at the moment otherwise I'd try it with other pieces in my wardrobe to see if it could possibly work... I love stripes & love no-iron knits too!!
I'll probably end up asking dh if it makes me look too sickly & if so I'll definitely return!!


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend and I share a blog together- here is a photo of her NY outfit, featuring gorgeous Isabel Marant heels! I love how these shoes can be worn so many ways. I wanted a pair but couldn't figure out how to walk in them...sigh...


----------



## flower71

Happy New Year to all of you on here!


nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous, flower!
> love, love your box!  i've been thinking about getting one for quite some time...maybe i should take the plunge finally!


Thanks dear nycbag, my bag was a HG of mine and just looking at it makes me feel good, crazy, eh? Hope you are well (I was a bit sick today and had to go to work...) 


stefeilnately said:


> Love the cut of the zara pants!


Thanks, these pants are the best IMO! The perfect fit for my body, not too low rised


HiromiT said:


> Oh, so elegant and chic!


 Merci, dear!



KristyDarling said:


> Looking smashing as usual, and THAT is my dream bag!!! Perfect with your outfit! I love the Tribs too! I'm feeling a lil pouty about Celine bags right now (my large black Trio came and went....was covered in scratches and NM couldn't find another one) but when I get over it, I will start my savings account for another Celine goody in 2013! The box would be a dream but I'm not getting my hopes up too high.


 Hi there KD! I am in love with quite afew Céline bags and for now, I haven't been disappointed. Hopefully, you'll pick out IRL your dreambag, for sure! it's all in the wait in anycase (for me that is...) 



jellylicious said:


> Ladies, I've been MIA and lots to catch up here it looks like. Love *ALL* your mod pixs. Been pretty good during sales but managed to snag the Laloo dress. Will post once I get over my flu bug.
> 
> and Happy New Year TPF friends!


 Happy New Year dearest! Get well soon



Straight-Laced said:


> I love this entire outfit!!!
> As for the box...
> (love the way the box clasp complements the tones in the snake print blouse)


 I am blushing, you are one of my style icons you know?? Thanks so much and i too love the 70s vibe in that sweater but just a wee bit too snug looking. I'd wonder how it 'll manage with the washing ...will it shrink? I got so many bad surprises after washing a few of her items...


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> shopping in my closet...
> IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh, how pretty flower!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

flower71 said:


> shopping in my closet...
> IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box


You look amazing!! I love _everything_ about this shot. So chic. Man, I need a pair of trib sandals.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
> The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
> I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.


It isn't as 'clean' looking as I expected... you're right about that beige, it has a lot of yellow in it...


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> My friend and I share a blog together- here is a photo of her NY outfit, featuring gorgeous Isabel Marant heels! I love how these shoes can be worn so many ways.* I wanted a pair but couldn't figure out how to walk in them...sigh...*


How does she walk in them?  There isn't anything holding her foot, keeping it from sliding off...  love that shoe anyway, but I'd twist my ankle for sure.


----------



## msliu22

Question, ladies.  

I bought the Kady jacket from the NAP sale, and got a great deal for about 40% retail.  However, when I got the package I ended up getting a jacket that looked less red and more of a rust color.  I didn't even realize there was another color besides the framboise I had seen all over the internet.  It looks like the first picture, but I was expecting it to look like the second.  

What do you think? Keep or return?

Source (eBay)


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.



gorgeous!  loving your IM looks--you wear her well!


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
> The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
> I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.



Thanks for sharing the pics. I love it. I missed out on this sweater.


----------



## megt10

msliu22 said:


> Question, ladies.
> 
> I bought the Kady jacket from the NAP sale, and got a great deal for about 40% retail.  However, when I got the package I ended up getting a jacket that looked less red and more of a rust color.  I didn't even realize there was another color besides the framboise I had seen all over the internet.  It looks like the first picture, but I was expecting it to look like the second.
> 
> What do you think? Keep or return?
> 
> Source (eBay)



I really like the rust color even a bit more than the framboise. It is more unique I think. What matters is do you like it. Does it go with your wardrobe and does this color suit you?


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> My friend and I share a blog together- here is a photo of her NY outfit, featuring gorgeous Isabel Marant heels! I love how these shoes can be worn so many ways. I wanted a pair but couldn't figure out how to walk in them...sigh...



I love these shoes. Your friend looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jayne1

msliu22 said:


> Question, ladies.
> 
> I bought the Kady jacket from the NAP sale, and got a great deal for about 40% retail.  However, when I got the package I ended up getting a jacket that looked less red and more of a rust color.  I didn't even realize there was another color besides the framboise I had seen all over the internet.  It looks like the first picture, but I was expecting it to look like the second.
> 
> What do you think? Keep or return?
> 
> Source (eBay)


If it suites your colouring, I think you should keep it.  I like that shade.


----------



## msliu22

megt10 said:


> I really like the rust color even a bit more than the framboise. It is more unique I think. What matters is do you like it. Does it go with your wardrobe and does this color suit you?


Well I think originally I was interested in the framboise as a replacement for missing out on the Balenciaga bourdeaux color... 

I do think the jacket goes with the rest of my clothing and suits my coloring well.  Perhaps this will enable me to get the Bal if it ever pops up in the future too...


----------



## ilsecita

msliu22 said:
			
		

> Well I think originally I was interested in the framboise as a replacement for missing out on the Balenciaga bourdeaux color...
> 
> I do think the jacket goes with the rest of my clothing and suits my coloring well.  Perhaps this will enable me to get the Bal if it ever pops up in the future too...



I think it's a really great versatile color! I'd definitely keep it. Although if you don't want it is love to take it off your hands


----------



## bbagsforever

Jayne1 said:


> How does she walk in them?  There isn't anything holding her foot, keeping it from sliding off...  love that shoe anyway, but I'd twist my ankle for sure.



I think she is just one of those blessed people who can manage any kind of high heel!


----------



## bbagsforever

msliu22 said:


> Question, ladies.
> 
> I bought the Kady jacket from the NAP sale, and got a great deal for about 40% retail.  However, when I got the package I ended up getting a jacket that looked less red and more of a rust color.  I didn't even realize there was another color besides the framboise I had seen all over the internet.  It looks like the first picture, but I was expecting it to look like the second.
> 
> What do you think? Keep or return?
> 
> Source (eBay)


I think it depends on your colouring and how the more rust coloured jacket will work with your existing wardrobe....
If you don't love it, return it and get something even better!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection 

The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection
> 
> The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!



We all love mod pics and the more IM the better! You'll see that quite a few of us here have way too many IM in our closets.... That's why we come on here to share our vices...your pics are beautiful makes me want to come to London again!


----------



## flower71

Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## flower71

next one is quite blurry, sorry!





[/IMG]


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> We all love mod pics and the more IM the better! You'll see that quite a few of us here have way too many IM in our closets.... That's why we come on here to share our vices...your pics are beautiful makes me want to come to London again!


Thank you! London is a lovely city, just a bit sick of the cold wet weather right now....! On the plus side, I am getting a lot of wear out of my winter IM pieces. hahaha


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)


I love the coat and the red jeans....IM pieces go together so well!!!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> I love the coat and the red jeans....IM pieces go together so well!!!



thanks bbags! I agree, IM helps us girls to dress effortlessly
my latest addition: from sales





[/IMG]


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)



I love the jeans did you take them tts?


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I love the jeans did you take them tts?



Yes, I am size 40 in IM (big hips) and these fit perfectly


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> Yes, I am size 40 in IM (big hips) and these fit perfectly



They look awesome on you.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> They look awesome on you.



thanks so much meg


----------



## KristyDarling

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection
> 
> The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!





flower71 said:


> next one is quite blurry, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Loving the red/black combos on both of you!!!   Head-to-toe IM totally works -- everything of hers across seasons combines together so well!


----------



## ericat

flower71 said:


> thanks bbags! I agree, IM helps us girls to dress effortlessly
> my latest addition: from sales



Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.


----------



## flower71

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.



lovely!! that cardi is a must have and the ivos, so lucky to have found them on sale...No more sizes for me...We are twins on the shirt, I love it, it's so IM-


----------



## am2022

You ladies are making my day with all the lovely mod pics!
Flower, bbags and ericat you all are looking oh so lovely !!! Loving all the reds !  I did wear my red Zara pants for New Year's Eve paired with my old black poppy!!
Happy new year ladies !


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection
> 
> The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!





ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.


I love how head-to-toe IM doesn't not look like a fashion victim in a head-to-toe designer.  It looks easy and wonderful!!


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the review!
Love how helpful you are especially to us ladies that want to wait a long time before deciding on a Must- own item!  
I'm still deciding on the David coat so haven't moved on to spring 2013 items yet 


Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
> The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
> I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the review!
> Love how helpful you are especially to us ladies that want to wait a long time before deciding on a Must- own item!
> I'm still deciding on the David coat so haven't moved on to spring 2013 items yet




lol yes I'm always quick out of the blocks, ready to jump in early in the season!!!  
I'm glad I can be useful in some small way  

I really love my David coat, though I was on the lookout for a black peacoat style anyway so David fit the bill.  


My favourite wardrobe additions from FW12 were Kady jacket (black), Spikeman belt, Lazio boots, Quena sweater and the David


----------



## Straight-Laced

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.




Lovely cosy casual outfit - the Ivos look great on you!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)




Oooh Ronan pants in red!!!  I only saw them in grey.  LOVE the red


----------



## juneping

yay...this thread is moving again with all the great mod pix....


----------



## bbagsforever

Jayne1 said:


> I love how head-to-toe IM doesn't not look like a fashion victim in a head-to-toe designer.  It looks easy and wonderful!!



I couldn't agree more! Some of her pieces are quite understated so they mix really well. I still have to work some of the more unique pieces into my closet.


----------



## bbagsforever

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.


Love the cardi, it looks super warm!


----------



## bbagsforever

Straight-Laced said:


> lol yes I'm always quick out of the blocks, ready to jump in early in the season!!!
> I'm glad I can be useful in some small way
> 
> I really love my David coat, though I was on the lookout for a black peacoat style anyway so David fit the bill.
> 
> 
> My favourite wardrobe additions from FW12 were Kady jacket (black), Spikeman belt, Lazio boots, Quena sweater and the David


My favourite items from this season have been the diego coat, spikeman belt, daste jacket (short version of David) and lindsey jacket. I tried the Jacobs but sold them after a few wears...they weren't comfortable enough for me.
What are everyone else's favourites?


----------



## eifitcon

Marant Takes Melrose

'Isabel Marants West Coast fans have reason to rejoice. Today, almost three years after christening her first U.S. boutique (located on Broome Street in New York), the Parisian designer, whose unfussy, bohemian clothes have made her a cult favorite amongst cool girls worldwide, has opened her second stateside location in L.A. On Melrose Place, no less.'

Good news for the west coasters


----------



## ericat

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Love the cardi, it looks super warm!



Thank you so much ladies! Love all your mod pics as well. It's my first IM knit, a little itchy but nice and warm, perfect for our LA "winters". The red pants are surprisingly neutral and easy to pair as well, I highly recommend!


----------



## KristyDarling

ericat said:
			
		

> Thank you so much ladies! Love all your mod pics as well. It's my first IM knit, a little itchy but nice and warm, perfect for our LA "winters". The red pants are surprisingly neutral and easy to pair as well, I highly recommend!



So true! I have the Obira and although it has tons of style factor, it IS itchy!!!  I'm still baffled as to why all of IM's knits and wool coats are so dang itchy! (Except the new Vadim, which is the one exception i know of, it's soft as a cloud!) Beauty is pain, I guess! Obira looks adorbs on you.


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:
			
		

> So true! I have the Obira and although it has tons of style factor, it IS itchy!!!  I'm still baffled as to why all of IM's knits and wool coats are so dang itchy! (Except the new Vadim, which is the one exception i know of, it's soft as a cloud!) Beauty is pain, I guess! Obira looks adorbs on you.



Oops! This was meant for Ericat! My first time posting from my iPhone!


----------



## melaniejade

Hi ladies. 

Apologies in advance, this question has probably been answered but I don't have the time ATM to read this thread 

I live in Australia and am desperate to buy my first Isabel Marant Jacket.

I have been eyeing a Momo for some time and just wanted to enquire about the sizing. 

I am an  AUS12 which converts to a UK12 (i think). What size IM Momo would you suggest?

Melanie x


----------



## melaniejade

And one more thing - is it safe to say that Isabel Marant Clothing is not replicated and the items on Ebay are legitimate / genuine?

Melanie x


----------



## regeens

melaniejade said:


> And one more thing - is it safe to say that Isabel Marant Clothing is not replicated and the items on Ebay are legitimate / genuine?
> 
> Melanie x



Sadly not correct *Melanie*. There are fake IMs on eBay. Post here and the ladies can help confirm if the stuff you're interested in are authentic.


----------



## melaniejade

Oh no  Thanks for letting me know.

I am looking at this one:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33085212...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1235


----------



## sep

Hi Ladies,

I would like to purchase my first pair of IM pants (Cooper Striped Jeans) and I'm not sure what size to choose.  I usually wear a 25 or 26 (US) in jeans.  Should I go for a 36, 38, or 40?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Would someone kindly authenticate this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOLD-OUT-...I5NivG7xDPt7XE4iZZBoSsE=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!


----------



## KristyDarling

sep said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would like to purchase my first pair of IM pants (Cooper Striped Jeans) and I'm not sure what size to choose.  I usually wear a 25 or 26 (US) in jeans.  Should I go for a 36, 38, or 40?
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi Sep. IM pants sizing is wildly inconsistent so you were wise to ask about the Cooper specifically.  I tried on the Cooper the other day. I'm a 24 or 25 US in jeans (5'2", 99 lbs, 24" waist, 32.5" hips) and I couldn't get the 34 Cooper past my hips. There is absolutely ZERO stretch in the material. A 36 *might* have fit me but I'm not sure -- if so, it would've probably been very, very tight. I'm thinking the 38 might work for you? If you want to be absolutely safe, try ordering the 36, 38, and 40 and try all 3 on!


----------



## sep

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Sep. IM pants sizing is wildly inconsistent so you were wise to ask about the Cooper specifically.  I tried on the Cooper the other day. I'm a 24 or 25 US in jeans (5'2", 99 lbs, 24" waist, 32.5" hips) and I couldn't get the 34 Cooper past my hips. There is absolutely ZERO stretch in the material. A 36 *might* have fit me but I'm not sure -- if so, it would've probably been very, very tight. I'm thinking the 38 might work for you? If you want to be absolutely safe, try ordering the 36, 38, and 40 and try all 3 on!



Thanks KristyDarling!  I'm 5'1", 108 lbs so I'm probably going to be a 40 in these...  Were they cropped on you?  Since I'm short I wasn't sure if they would even be cropped on me...  TIA


----------



## KristyDarling

sep said:


> Thanks KristyDarling!  I'm 5'1", 108 lbs so I'm probably going to be a 40 in these...  Were they cropped on you?  Since I'm short I wasn't sure if they would even be cropped on me...  TIA



When I held the 34s up against me (since I couldn't get them on!), they hit me right at the ankles. So, not really cropped but more like ankle length. HTH!


----------



## sep

KristyDarling said:


> When I held the 34s up against me (since I couldn't get them on!), they hit me right at the ankles. So, not really cropped but more like ankle length. HTH!



Thanks!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.



i love this look!  i bought the similar odrys cardigan and love it--so cozy in the nyc chill!  

i've passed up on the ivos (on second cut!) several times now and keep regretting it...but they hit me at an awkward length


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection
> 
> The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!



another fantastic look!  i love your scarf as well!

i have the annui jumper too--one of my favorites...so much so that i bought it in black and ivory--wear them both all the time!


----------



## larastyle

Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.



looking fab...i have that exact same clutch...


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> looking fab...i have that exact same clutch...


 Thanks june, I love that clutch.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.



Looking good Ericat!

What colour are the dickers? SS13 camel?

Xo


----------



## ericat

nycbagfiend said:


> i love this look!  i bought the similar odrys cardigan and love it--so cozy in the nyc chill!
> 
> i've passed up on the ivos (on second cut!) several times now and keep regretting it...but they hit me at an awkward length



Odrys is great, a little less bulky! I want to see your sale haul! I ended up returning the Laloo today, I think it was a size too big, but keeping the itzels and wore them for the first time today. agree with you about the ivos, i have to wear some sort of heel to make the length work. 

mulberry_love: thx, the dickers are FW 2012 gris

larastyle: love the dress and boots!


----------



## ericat

KristyDarling said:


> So true! I have the Obira and although it has tons of style factor, it IS itchy!!!  I'm still baffled as to why all of IM's knits and wool coats are so dang itchy! (Except the new Vadim, which is the one exception i know of, it's soft as a cloud!) Beauty is pain, I guess! Obira looks adorbs on you.


agreed, I don't understand why its so itchy, especially at the relatively high price points. i have to wear a long sleeve under. I bought the obira from Elizabeth Charles and they said they have a tailor who will sew in a lining, but I couldn't bring myself to spend another $100 just for that.


----------



## juneping

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.



i love the head to toe IM look. very casual chic...
i also got the ivo in beige/green....


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some more pics from me....I think I warned you guys I have waaay to much IM in my closet! Everything seems to go so well together though so I just keep adding to my collection
> 
> The coat in this outfit is the Diego from Etoile A/W 2012...I love the oversize shape and the colour. Jumper and sneakers and both IM. Enjoy!


the coat looks so great on you...and i agree that IM just so easy to mix and match with IM and other items...



flower71 said:


> Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



i love the pants....what a chic doctor you are...


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> My friend and I share a blog together- here is a photo of her NY outfit, featuring gorgeous Isabel Marant heels! I love how these shoes can be worn so many ways. I wanted a pair but couldn't figure out how to walk in them...sigh...


beautiful dress and heels...



Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I received my Etoile Malo sweater from NAP but I'm a little disappointed.
> The problem for me is how creamy the cream colour is - with my skin tone it's a very hard colour to wear . . . although I think it could look great over a denim shirt. . .
> I hope the pics give you some idea of the colours.



i really like it....too bad it's not working out for you...



bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.


i love the leather jacket on you



flower71 said:


> shopping in my closet...
> IM snake print blouse with zara pants and YSL tribute/ Céline box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



wow...this blouse looks so fab on you. this is one of my fav outfit....


----------



## KristyDarling

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.



Beautiful ensemble! Isn't it the best when you're pleasantly surprised by a deeply discounted item?


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> the coat looks so great on you...and i agree that IM just so easy to mix and match with IM and other items...
> 
> 
> 
> i love the pants....what a chic doctor you are...


thanks june



larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


awesome, really! I never really looked at that print but it looks terrific on you esp at 70%, wow...the whole look is tdf!


----------



## yaya

There's a pair of Milwauke boots on NAP on sale.


----------



## nycbagfiend

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.



looks great on you--especially love it with the belt!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ericat said:


> agreed, I don't understand why its so itchy, especially at the relatively high price points. i have to wear a long sleeve under. I bought the obira from Elizabeth Charles and they said they have a tailor who will sew in a lining, but I couldn't bring myself to spend another $100 just for that.



agreed...the etoile line knitwear was especially itchy this year!  i've got a generally low 'itch factor' but i definitely noticed and was slightly bothered by some knits this season.  i'm wearing long sleeves tees underneath for now but will have to figure out something once the weather warms up and i want to go short sleeves!

i always forget about elizabeth charles...there's a shop not too far from my apartment...wonder if there's anything good left!


----------



## honeybunch

Can anybody tell me if the Momo jacket comes in a size 34, or is 36 the smallest size?  I'm really, really tiny on top and I'm worried the 36 may be too loose.  I want it to look fitted on me.


----------



## bbagsforever

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


I love this dress! It is really hot, I think it will be really versatile too.


----------



## ElleFlowers

melaniejade said:


> Oh no  Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> I am looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/33085212...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1235



momo jacket looks authentic to me!


----------



## sep

Does anyone know where a black kady jacket might be hiding in size 38?


----------



## mercer

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.




You look great!   I loved this dress so much I paid full price for it!


----------



## larastyle

mercer said:


> You look great!   I loved this dress so much I paid full price for it!




Thanks mercer, I was pleasantly surprised that it had studs around the neck.  love studs.  

thanks bbagsforever , nycbagfiend,  ericat and KristyDarling and  flower71
xoxo


----------



## gymangel812

so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:


----------



## Jayne1

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:


Well, if anyone can wear that dress, it's you!

However, it looks incredibly awkward and uncomfortable.  I can see it riding up when you want to sit and not being cooperative at all.


----------



## megt10

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.



Love this look.


----------



## megt10

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.



Such a cute look, I love it!


----------



## eifitcon

Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.


----------



## flower71

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:



that dress is gorgeous but even on you (your figure, wow!), it seems so impossible to wear! A tunic perhaps? pity


----------



## megt10

I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.


----------



## megt10

eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.



I love the color of the shirt.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.


love them on you , meg!



megt10 said:


> I love the color of the shirt.


 me too...


----------



## eifitcon

megt10 said:


> I love the color of the shirt.



Thanks! I always love your looks from the CL thread  It's nice to see you post here too


----------



## nycbagfiend

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:



you certainly have the figure to pull it off!!  but...i do see what you're saying about the ill fit--it doesn't seem to lay right and you'll likely end up tugging it down all night...not worth the money indeed!  save it for something perfect!


----------



## nycbagfiend

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.



so cute...they're a perfect fit on you!


----------



## nycbagfiend

eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.



lovely color indeed!  that shirt seems like it'll be a great staple piece in your wardrobe..


----------



## mercer

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:



Honey, you look amazing!  but if you aren't comfortable, send it back.  It's super pretty, but nobody needs a dress that doesn't fit.


----------



## mercer

eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.




Nice!  that looks like it would be a great wardrobe staple!


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.



No wonder why you have such a great smile- those jeans look made for you!  Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Momo jacket comes in a size 34, or is 36 the smallest size?  I'm really, really tiny on top and I'm worried the 36 may be too loose.  I want it to look fitted on me.


Can anyone help with this please?


----------



## Jayne1

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.


Love them on you!


----------



## tb-purselover

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:



You have such nice long legs and great bod! ITA, too bad too. The dress is a knock out on you accept for the bunching/cut at the torso. It is killer otherwise. But I agree, at 1.7k it should fit perfectly. Sometimes IM just cuts certain pieces a bit off.



eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.



Lovely color. I have the similar shirt (I think it is called the Flower shirt?) I got it on sale and love how they fall. Congrats!



megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.



Nice to see you here Meg! I love these jeans. I'm sort of a IM jean addict lol. These fit you pefectly and on sale is even better! You are great at getting awesome things at sale prices! I wish I could have such perfect timing. I always miss the great prices by a few hours or so, then it sells out.


----------



## gymangel812

nycbagfiend said:


> you certainly have the figure to pull it off!!  but...i do see what you're saying about the ill fit--it doesn't seem to lay right and you'll likely end up tugging it down all night...not worth the money indeed!  save it for something perfect!


thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly



mercer said:


> Honey, you look amazing!  but if you aren't comfortable, send it back.  It's super pretty, but nobody needs a dress that doesn't fit.


thanks



Jayne1 said:


> Well, if anyone can wear that dress, it's you!
> 
> However, it looks incredibly awkward and uncomfortable.  I can see it riding up when you want to sit and not being cooperative at all.


thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress



flower71 said:


> that dress is gorgeous but even on you (your figure, wow!), it seems so impossible to wear! A tunic perhaps? pity



thanks it does seem impossible to wear 

here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


----------



## tb-purselover

Oh I wish I had your legs!! So long and makes such a nice line.

Love this jacket on you. It is nice to finally see modeling pics here of this beautiful jacket. Thanks for sharing it with us! She is a beautiful piece. 

I would have pulled the trigger on this one too except I have the Jordan and Reiley jackets already (which I don't wear often enough). Feeling a bit guilty about that...



gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.



what a great jacket. looks good on you. congrats!!


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> thanks
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.



So pretty!


----------



## am2022

adorable!!!  even the dress looks fab... i think you should keep both!!!

Meg:  You are so rocking those pants!!! 




gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


----------



## am2022

lara: you look awesome!!! enjoy the dress and boots!


larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Momo jacket comes in a size 34, or is 36 the smallest size?  I'm really, really tiny on top and I'm worried the 36 may be too loose.  I want it to look fitted on me.





Hi,

The Momo came in a 34 :  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314701

If you click on the bolded "view measurements" under SIZE & FIT in the NAP listing you can compare the sizing of the 34 & 36.


----------



## Jayne1

gymangel812 said:


> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


A size down would be too small... ?  This looks perfect on you!


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> love them on you , meg!
> 
> me too...


Thanks so much Flower. These are so fun and comfortable. I love unique.


eifitcon said:


> Thanks! I always love your looks from the CL thread  It's nice to see you post here too


Thank you so much. I am very new to IM. I kinda stumbled onto it from the Matches sale got a great pair of jeans and after that I was kinda hooked. 


nycbagfiend said:


> so cute...they're a perfect fit on you!


Thank you so much.


Jayne1 said:


> Love them on you!


Thank you Jayne. 


tb-purselover said:


> You have such nice long legs and great bod! ITA, too bad too. The dress is a knock out on you accept for the bunching/cut at the torso. It is killer otherwise. But I agree, at 1.7k it should fit perfectly. Sometimes IM just cuts certain pieces a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color. I have the similar shirt (I think it is called the Flower shirt?) I got it on sale and love how they fall. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you here Meg! I love these jeans. I'm sort of a IM jean addict lol. These fit you pefectly and on sale is even better! You are great at getting awesome things at sale prices! I wish I could have such perfect timing. I always miss the great prices by a few hours or so, then it sells out.


Thanks so much TB. I too have become a bit of a IM jeans addict. I also got from the NAP sale the Courtney tie-dye silk-jersey dress, the Marso mid-rise skinny jeans and the The Dude hinged leather belt which hasn't arrived yet.


amacasa said:


> adorable!!!  even the dress looks fab... i think you should keep both!!!
> 
> Meg:  You are so rocking those pants!!!



Thanks Amacasa.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.



I love this on you and the fit looks perfect from the pictures.


----------



## Straight-Laced

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.




This outfit is fab!!!  So cool and simple.

I bought this dress on super sale too and have only worn it once so far, very casual belted with black Dickers.  I'll wear it more often when the weather cools down.  
I love how you've pulled it above the knee


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.



Yay great jeans and you wear them so well!!!
I love the charcoal colour of the Pablos.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> You look great!   I loved this dress so much I paid full price for it!




hehe I like this dress so much I paid full price for the rose colour and sale price for the black!


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> lara: you look awesome!!! enjoy the dress and boots!


Thank you Amacasa.



Straight-Laced said:


> This outfit is fab!!!  So cool and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this dress on super sale too and have only worn it once so far, very casual belted with black Dickers.  I'll wear it more often when the weather cools down.
> I love how you've pulled it above the knee




I am petite so I think it looks better when I show a little bit of legs 



Straight-Laced said:


> hehe I like this dress so much I paid full price for the rose colour and sale price for the black!



I don't mind getting the rose color one too, post a mod pic when you get a chance...


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Yay great jeans and you wear them so well!!!
> I love the charcoal colour of the Pablos.



Thank you so much. I love them.


----------



## larastyle

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:



I don't know, I really like it but you have to LOVE it, for that price...


----------



## larastyle

eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.



very nice, love the color.


----------



## larastyle

gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.




I tried that jacket on at Barneys, and I loved it. the fit was very nice and it looks fab on you.


----------



## larastyle

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.



love the pants and that motorcycle jacket is to die for...


----------



## megt10

larastyle said:


> love the pants and that motorcycle jacket is to die for...



Thanks Lara for your kind comments.


----------



## zzhoneybee

gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


Hi, what size is this?  And what size are you normally?


----------



## gymangel812

zzhoneybee said:


> Hi, what size is this?  And what size are you normally?


it's a 38 usually i'm a 36.



larastyle said:


> I don't know, I really like it but you have to LOVE it, for that price...


yes sadly i don't love it


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> hehe I like this dress so much I paid full price for the rose colour and sale price for the black!



That's so great!  I've been looking for the rose one, too!


----------



## flower71

my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants





[/IMG]


----------



## stefeilnately

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


You cut a lovely figure in that dress


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love how chic the whole ensemble looks, flower71!


----------



## stefeilnately

gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


Yes I agree with the rest of the ladies that you have such long legs! That jacket fits you perfectly!


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



You look chic I love this look.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Momo came in a 34 :  http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314701
> 
> If you click on the bolded "view measurements" under SIZE & FIT in the NAP listing you can compare the sizing of the 34 & 36.



Thank you!  That's very helpful.  It seems like there's only a couple of centimetres difference between the two sizes.  I always take the smallest size in any designer jacket so I'm still a bit unsure if the 36 may be too big.  I'm really tiny on top.  There is a 36 on ebay but no 34.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> You look chic I love this look.





stefeilnately said:


> Love how chic the whole ensemble looks, flower71!


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## sep

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



Super cute!


----------



## sep

Does anyone know how the Deacon low-rise skinny jeans run?  I usually wear 25/26 US in jeans.  TIA!


----------



## pellarin22

Was it my imagination or did anyone see Once Upon A Time last night? One of the main characters was wearing the OBIRA KNIT ZIPPER JACKET at the beginning of the show.


----------



## jellylicious

larastyle said:


> Nelson dress and Berry Boots.  When I originally saw the dress I didn't like it but at 70% off, I decided to give it a try.  I love this dress,so versatile.  you can wear it long or shorter with a belt.  in summer or winter!  sorry the picture is a little blurry! it is much nicer in person as well.


You styled the dress with perfect accessories-effortless! 



gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:


I was obsessing over this dress when it first hit the runway. It looks amazing on you but i agree with the fit being odd on you and bunching up in weird places. That is too bad! 



eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.


Great basic-love the color! 



megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.


You look great Meg10-great fit on you! 




flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants


Flower-you look effortless too! Love that coat!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



Nice! I love how the IM jackets adds such a special chic-ness. It is just so amazing how it pulls the entire look together. I can't say it enough. Love the whole look Flower!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



perfection, flower!  love the colors and the barte (i think that's what the jacket was called?) fits you beautifully!


----------



## KristyDarling

gymangel812 said:


> so i finally got my yumi dress (on sale) from NAP and... i don't think i'm going to keep it. it fits funny. it feels like there's too much material in my midsection. something about the fit is "off" and a dress that costs 1.7K$ should fit right. but here's a pic:
> [/IMG]



Good call on sending it back. Your figure is too fabulous to be hiding under a ripply fabric middle! Not to mention at that price tag, it better fit crazy good!!! 




eifitcon said:


> Bought the Lecia shirt from Matches. Had to size down. The color is a rich dark red irl.



Lovely shirt! I love the epaulets. 



megt10 said:


> I love the color of the shirt.



Meg, you look awesome in those jeans!! I'm always envious of the long-legged ladies, who can wear IM bottoms so beautifully!



gymangel812 said:


> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.



Perfect fit and I love the ivory color! I don't think it looks too big on you at all. That jacket is meant to be boxy, and even so it doesn't look truly "boxy" on you. I tried the Hippo on in black, and it just didn't look right on me. I think my neck is too short to pull off the strong shoulder!  (probably why I almost never wear my Jordan and Lexy jackets, ugh) 



flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



Flawless, as always!


----------



## Jaded81

Oh my... you could wear a garbage bag and STILL look good! My fave is the Barte Jacket!




flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Jaded81

I think the fit is perfect on you! Beautiful statement piece!




gymangel812 said:


> thank  yeah something about the fit is off sadly
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> thanks yeah the fit is just not right which is sad because i love the dress
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it does seem impossible to wear
> 
> here's my hippo jacket i got on 2nd markdown. i probably should have got a size down but i have a large chest and wanted to make sure it fit.


----------



## Jaded81

It comes in a 34



honeybunch said:


> Can anybody tell me if the Momo jacket comes in a size 34, or is 36 the smallest size?  I'm really, really tiny on top and I'm worried the 36 may be too loose.  I want it to look fitted on me.


----------



## honeybunch

Jaded81 said:


> It comes in a 34



Thanks. I wonder if there's much difference between 34 and 36?  I've seen the measurements on NAP but it's hard to get the idea unless you try them on.


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Oh my... you could wear a garbage bag and STILL look good! My fave is the Barte Jacket!





KristyDarling said:


> Flawless, as always!





nycbagfiend said:


> perfection, flower!  love the colors and the barte (i think that's what the jacket was called?) fits you beautifully!





tb-purselover said:


> Nice! I love how the IM jackets adds such a special chic-ness. It is just so amazing how it pulls the entire look together. I can't say it enough. Love the whole look Flower!





jellylicious said:


> Flower-you look effortless too! Love that coat!



Thanks again! I really am getting a LOT of wear out of my Barte jacket, I love it to bits i think it'll make anyone look good, really! IM = such talent! (if she could only do less itchy knits, please??)


----------



## megt10

jellylicious said:


> You styled the dress with perfect accessories-effortless!
> 
> 
> I was obsessing over this dress when it first hit the runway. It looks amazing on you but i agree with the fit being odd on you and bunching up in weird places. That is too bad!
> 
> 
> Great basic-love the color!
> 
> 
> You look great Meg10-great fit on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Flower-you look effortless too! Love that coat!


Thank you so much Jelly. They are super comfy. I may be developing an obsession with her jeans :


KristyDarling said:


> Good call on sending it back. Your figure is too fabulous to be hiding under a ripply fabric middle! Not to mention at that price tag, it better fit crazy good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely shirt! I love the epaulets.
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, you look awesome in those jeans!! I'm always envious of the long-legged ladies, who can wear IM bottoms so beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect fit and I love the ivory color! I don't think it looks too big on you at all. That jacket is meant to be boxy, and even so it doesn't look truly "boxy" on you. I tried the Hippo on in black, and it just didn't look right on me. I think my neck is too short to pull off the strong shoulder!  (probably why I almost never wear my Jordan and Lexy jackets, ugh)
> 
> 
> 
> Flawless, as always!



Thank you so much Kristy, I am hooked I just love how unique her clothing is.


----------



## jellylicious

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Thanks. I wonder if there's much difference between 34 and 36?  I've seen the measurements on NAP but it's hard to get the idea unless you try them on.



I have the 34 and it is pretty fitted. It did stretch out a little with wear but when i first got it, i thought i could hv sized ip. What size are you in US?


----------



## am2022

Love love this flower!!!!

M





flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> Thanks again!  IM = such talent! (if she could only do less itchy knits, please??)



I KNOW!!!!!!  Seriously!! Aside from needing more sizing consistency in general, itchiness would be my only other complaint about IM!!!  We need less itchy sweaters and less itchy wool coats!  I think you might like the Vadim sweater. It is the first time I've ever tried on an IM knit that didn't kill me with itchiness. It's like a cotton ball! Would be so cute on you!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> A close up of my Céline box...OT I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You look fantastic, F! LOVED how you paired the top with skinny jeans. Those heels must be Tributes? The Celine Box is exquisite!


----------



## birkingal

bbagsforever said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> Here are some photos of the IM Sade jacket. I am so glad I took the plunge and bought this, at the time I thought it was pretty expensive, but I wear it all the time! Love the structure and the fact it is a little bit heavier, it can be worn in colder weather.



bbagsforever, you look fabulous!


----------



## birkingal

bbagsforever said:


> My friend and I share a blog together- here is a photo of her NY outfit, featuring gorgeous Isabel Marant heels! I love how these shoes can be worn so many ways. I wanted a pair but couldn't figure out how to walk in them...sigh...



Absolutely stunning! Looks like straight out of a magazine.


----------



## birkingal

msliu22 said:


> Well I think originally I was interested in the framboise as a replacement for missing out on the Balenciaga bourdeaux color...
> 
> I do think the jacket goes with the rest of my clothing and suits my coloring well.  Perhaps this will enable me to get the Bal if it ever pops up in the future too...



You've got a great deal on the Kady! I've seen the rust color hanging at the IM store. It's such a wonderful neutral that just goes with everything.


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Here is my contribution today . I also am wearing a etoile coat from AW2011...actually I  head to toe in IM...yikes!(sorry pics are dark..still haven't found someone to take pics of me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



you're so tall and slender that you can make a sack look attractive. You're making me think that I really do need a pair of red denim in my closet.


----------



## birkingal

ericat said:


> Love the looks flower71! My similar sale haul outfit, and sigh, pretty much head to toe IM as well: Obira cardigan, ivos in garnet, dickers (not on sale). Bought the ivos based on photos here, love them, and regret passing up the Ardoise on Barneys second markdown. Also picked up the itzels in anthracite and laloo on second markdown, but not as sure about them.




I love this comfy chic look. IM certainly knows how to make everyday clothes look so stylish. That said, you make a wonderful model!


----------



## birkingal

megt10 said:


> I just received the Pablo embroidered boyfriend jeans from the NAP sale. I took them tts because they are 100% cotton. I wore them for the first time yesterday and just love them.




You look great in these jeans!


----------



## honeybunch

jellylicious said:


> I have the 34 and it is pretty fitted. It did stretch out a little with wear but when i first got it, i thought i could hv sized ip. What size are you in US?



I'm a UK 6 but a very small 6.  Think that's a US 2?  Although when I've bought some clothes in US sizing I've sometimes taken a 0.  I normally buy the smallest size in any jacket.  Would I be better with a 34?  But I can only see a 36 on ebay.  No 34 anywhere.


----------



## bbagsforever

birkingal said:


> Absolutely stunning! Looks like straight out of a magazine.



Thanks that is so lovely!


----------



## jellylicious

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I'm a UK 6 but a very small 6.  Think that's a US 2?  Although when I've bought some clothes in US sizing I've sometimes taken a 0.  I normally buy the smallest size in any jacket.  Would I be better with a 34?  But I can only see a 36 on ebay.  No 34 anywhere.



Have you tried the Lexy? Compare it to Lexy sz 0, the 34 is a tad tighter. With the 34, I can wear a thin layer underneath. I'm usually a 0 never a 2 and have narrow shoulders and small chest. I don't think you would find the 36 loose. Like I said, I would have sized up. GL!


----------



## honeybunch

jellylicious said:


> Have you tried the Lexy? Compare it to Lexy sz 0, the 34 is a tad tighter. With the 34, I can wear a thin layer underneath. I'm usually a 0 never a 2 and have narrow shoulders and small chest. I don't think you would find the 36 loose. Like I said, I would have sized up. GL!


I've never tried the Lexy but I've seen it on pictures of models.  So is the lexy size 0 larger than the Momo 34? I only wanted to wear a thin top under the Momo and I like the really fitted look.  Would the Momo size 36 still be tight on you?


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> you're so tall and slender that you can make a sack look attractive. You're making me think that I really do need a pair of red denim in my closet.


Awww, such a cutie! Ok you do need a pair of red denim for sure! to go with your new _expensive_ T shirt! I buy those on sale, ALWAYS Glad to know you are back among us, that the flu has gone away from your home!


----------



## jellylicious

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I've never tried the Lexy IRL but I've seen it on pictures of models.  So is the lexy size 0 larger than the Momo 34? I only wanted to wear a thin top under the Momo and I like the really fitted look.  Would the Momo size 36 still be tight on you?



It was ever so slightly tighter than Lexy-more in the arms and when zipped up. I didnt try the 36. Depending on how desperate you are, you might want to jump on the 36-might be tougher to find the 34.


----------



## megt10

birkingal said:


> You look great in these jeans!



Thanks so much.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just for fun! 

*How much does Jessica Biel's SS13 outfit cost???*








Bloomen studded Leather Jacket  - 1630 pounds
Piper embellished Top  -   1640 pounds       
Duncan studded/embroidered Leather Pants  -  1630 pounds
studded/embellished Bag  -  1198 pounds    
studded/embellished Boots   -   590 pounds

TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down: 

(prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )


----------



## juneping

Straight-Laced said:


> Just for fun!
> 
> *How much does Jessica Biel's SS13 outfit cost???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomen studded Leather Jacket  - 1630 pounds
> Piper embellished Top  -   1640 pounds
> Duncan studded/embroidered Leather Pants  -  1630 pounds
> studded/embellished Bag  -  1198 pounds
> studded/embellished Boots   -   590 pounds
> 
> TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down:
> 
> (prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )



around 7000 pounds. i did the math in my head...so could be off a little..
this is the only head to toe IM outfit i thought it's too much...


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



You always look so amazing Ms Flower!


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> around 7000 pounds. i did the math in my head...so could be off a little..
> this is the only head to toe IM outfit i thought it's too much...




ITA this outfit is too much (an absolute overdose of studs & embellishments & leather...!!!) and as for the head to toe price  
Really too, too much!!!


----------



## jellylicious

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Just for fun!
> 
> How much does Jessica Biel's SS13 outfit cost???
> 
> Bloomen studded Leather Jacket  - 1630 pounds
> Piper embellished Top  -   1640 pounds
> Duncan studded/embroidered Leather Pants  -  1630 pounds
> studded/embellished Bag  -  1198 pounds
> studded/embellished Boots   -   590 pounds
> 
> TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down:
> 
> (prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )



Maybe they were freebies from a photo shoot she did. Same outfit in this photo snapped with Mme Marant


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Maybe they were freebies from a photo shoot she did. Same outfit in this photo snapped with Mme Marant
> 
> View attachment 2014053



i hope IM didn't personally dress JB in that whole outfit. the outfit is borderline tacky...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:
			
		

> i hope IM didn't personally dress JB in that whole outfit. the outfit is borderline tacky...



Maybe on JB? Lol. She couldn't pull that outfit off without looking tacky. I guess there is such a thing as too much of a good thing.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> Just for fun!
> 
> *How much does Jessica Biel's SS13 outfit cost???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomen studded Leather Jacket  - 1630 pounds
> Piper embellished Top  -   1640 pounds
> Duncan studded/embroidered Leather Pants  -  1630 pounds
> studded/embellished Bag  -  1198 pounds
> studded/embellished Boots   -   590 pounds
> 
> TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down:
> 
> (prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )


Including hiring someone to hold an umbrella for you?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Including hiring someone to hold an umbrella for you?




lol you might have a point.   
I believe these Personal Umbrella Holders (PUHs) don't come cheap, and she is wearing leather


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> my outfit for the day, IM coat and pants



You do chic so effortlessly *flower*!!  
The Barte jacket is a great wardrobe piece.


----------



## am2022

Ladies looks like montaigne market had started their sales already and all marant is 50% off 
I'm too late in checking and was not even after marant but a hooded down coat from duvetica so I can go outdoors with the kids ...and that was sold out as well!!
Some random alaia and ysl finds 
Some lanvin flats left as well
Good luck!


----------



## stefeilnately

Hi ladies, for those of you who own the cotton smocked waist shorts, how do you find the fit? Was wondering if they would ride up.. Any advice is greatly appreciated

I am looking at Salome shirts in particular.


----------



## xinachan

Hi all! I'm new to this thread but like all of you here, I am a big fan of IM! 

Now I have a query which need to seek for your help. For the top that Isabel wore in the SS13 show, do you know if that is something available in the SS13 season? I am from Hong Kong and have browsed through the style catalogue that the HK store has, but failed to locate it. Would really appreciate if you can help! x


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Maybe on JB? Lol. She couldn't pull that outfit off without looking tacky. I guess there is such a thing as too much of a good thing.



That reminds me of a Dolly Parton quote, "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap!".


----------



## sep

I like so many of the IM cardigans I've been seeing but I'm leaning toward the Maxime cardi...  Thoughts?


----------



## jellylicious

sep said:
			
		

> I like so many of the IM cardigans I've been seeing but I'm leaning toward the Maxime cardi...  Thoughts?



Love this! Go for it.


----------



## sep

I usually wear a XS or S in sweaters... Do you think 34 or 36 for a loose but not too big look?


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> i hope IM didn't personally dress JB in that whole outfit. the outfit is borderline tacky...



yikes...agreed!
tho' wasn't S/S supposed to be inspired by elvis?  it def has elvis-esque quality (not that i'd ever wear it all together in real life!)

i often think runway/print looks are fun but not translatable to real life...i'm not even liking this look for print purpose!


----------



## nycbagfiend

mercer said:


> That reminds me of a Dolly Parton quote, "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap!".




well played, ms parton!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

sep said:


> I like so many of the IM cardigans I've been seeing but I'm leaning toward the Maxime cardi...  Thoughts?



ooh...didn't see that one before--me likey!!  go for it!


----------



## Piscesluv

Hi! I'm looking to purchase a smocked IM top from Fall/winter 12. Do IM top run small?  Ok- I'm looking at Wita and Dajo. They are cropped for lack of a better word. Models seem to take 36 which is a US2 (and that is my usual size. ) any feedback if anyone has had to size up or down or just go tts.  Tx!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> You always look so amazing Ms Flower!


 oh thanks mercer! did u get any IM on sale?



Straight-Laced said:


> Just for fun!
> 
> TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down:
> 
> (prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )


 I go by the credo: "less is more"




Straight-Laced said:


> You do chic so effortlessly *flower*!!
> The Barte jacket is a great wardrobe piece.


 Thanks SLI also brought home another jacket (the perfecto style in grey, wool...I had to, I managed to scoop it up at 50%..the sales manager of the shop had put it up for 30%, and I told her this afternoon: You can do better than that, for me??And she agreed to put a 50% off it for me...mod pics will follow soon, I promise


----------



## flower71

sep said:


> I like so many of the IM cardigans I've been seeing but I'm leaning toward the Maxime cardi...  Thoughts?



I love it, I think it could be a must have in my wardrobe too this spring. I'd get it in 36 if you are S, a 34 may be too snug?


----------



## flower71

Piscesluv said:


> Hi! I'm looking to purchase a smocked IM top from Fall/winter 12. Do IM top run small?  Ok- I'm looking at Wita and Dajo. They are cropped for lack of a better word. Models seem to take 36 which is a US2 (and that is my usual size. ) any feedback if anyone has had to size up or down or just go tts.  Tx!



Hi and welcome! Ok I am not a model and I usually am a 38 (French size) but I usually take a 40 in IM, I hate it when it's too tight (especially after a few washes!!). I do think that it's TTS in general though...anyone else, what do you think?


----------



## sep

flower71 said:


> I love it, I think it could be a must have in my wardrobe too this spring. I'd get it in 36 if you are S, a 34 may be too snug?



Thanks!  Should I maybe even go for a 38?  I have the Kady leather jacket in a 38...  It fits really loose but I like that I can wear a sweater under and it still feels loose and comfy...  Do IM cardis usually run small?


----------



## flower71

sep said:


> Thanks!  Should I maybe even go for a 38?  I have the Kady leather jacket in a 38...  It fits really loose but I like that I can wear a sweater under and it still feels loose and comfy...  Do IM cardis usually run small?



I can't say they all run small, I just prefer mine not too snug. I have a maxi cardi (that I wore today actually) and it's a 40, because I can wear two layers (a T and a sweater ) underneath without it feeling bulky. I got my Kady in 40 too, so I can layer too. a 38 would fit but may be too tight if I need to cover myself up!


----------



## Piscesluv

flower71 said:
			
		

> Hi and welcome! Ok I am not a model and I usually am a 38 (French size) but I usually take a 40 in IM, I hate it when it's too tight (especially after a few washes!!). I do think that it's TTS in general though...anyone else, what do you think?



Thank you! And I'm excited I found this thread . I don't like tops to ride up so I wonder about sizing up. It seems people here do size up one in IM. Hmmmm(scratching head)


----------



## honeybunch

jellylicious said:


> It was ever so slightly tighter than Lexy-more in the arms and when zipped up. I didnt try the 36. Depending on how desperate you are, you might want to jump on the 36-might be tougher to find the 34.



Have you tried the Monty?  It looks similar to the Momo but I just wondered if one was more fitted than the other.


----------



## honeybunch

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130829401775?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Is this authentic?  TIA


----------



## ilsecita

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Monty?  It looks similar to the Momo but I just wondered if one was more fitted than the other.



I have both, the Monty and the Momo. The momo has big shoulder pads. They fit pretty similar, however the Monty is a slightly longer so it may LOOK a tiny bit less fitted.


----------



## jellylicious

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Have you tried the Monty?  It looks similar to the Momo but I just wondered if one was more fitted than the other.



No Monty but tried the Octavia - and 36 was tight on me. Mrs H site indicates 34 as XXS and 36  as X'S. I think that's true.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Piscesluv said:


> Thank you! And I'm excited I found this thread . I don't like tops to ride up so I wonder about sizing up. It seems people here do size up one in IM. Hmmmm(scratching head)



Hi!  I have the Dajo top and I took my usual size 36.  It fits just right on me but then I'm 5'4"  
The Dajo sits nicely on the shoulders and bust (not tightly at all) then is loose and smocky below so sometimes you might want to wear a cami top or tank underneath.  I don't think it rides up but the material is very light so it may *blow up* in the wind!


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130829401775?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Is this authentic?  TIA




I don't like authenticating but this seller does sell authentic IM in my experience.  However usually her prices are very high.  I have the Momo jacket and this looks OK from the pics provided but perhaps others would like to chime in.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> I don't like authenticating but this seller does sell authentic IM in my experience.  However usually her prices are very high.  I have the Momo jacket and this looks OK from the pics provided but perhaps others would like to chime in.



Thanks.  Yeah, the only thing putting me off is the price.  I was hoping to get it cheaper as I'm not sure it will fit me right.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> I don't like authenticating but this seller does sell authentic IM in my experience.  However usually her prices are very high.  I have the Momo jacket and this looks OK from the pics provided but perhaps others would like to chime in.



Sorry, I duplicated the post.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi!  I have the Dajo top and I took my usual size 36.  *It fits just right on me but then I'm 5'4"*
> The Dajo sits nicely on the shoulders and bust (not tightly at all) then is loose and smocky below so sometimes you might want to wear a cami top or tank underneath.  I don't think it rides up but the material is very light so it may *blow up* in the wind!





Piscesluv said:


> Thank you! And I'm excited I found this thread . I don't like tops to ride up so I wonder about sizing up. It seems people here do size up one in IM. Hmmmm(scratching head)



Very important indeed, your height. I am 5'9 so I guess it seems normal that I size up. But then the models are my height and they wear small sizes too...IM sizes are a mess


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  Yeah, the only thing putting me off is the price.  I was hoping to get it cheaper as I'm not sure it will fit me right.




The price is not expensive for this seller.  I haven't looked at Momo prices on ebay lately but NWT Momo jackets in 36 & 38 were going close to $500 last year.


----------



## Jayne1

sep said:


> I like so many of the IM cardigans I've been seeing but I'm leaning toward the Maxime cardi...  Thoughts?


Love it -- I didn't realize how short is was until I saw it on the model!


----------



## sep

Jayne1 said:


> Love it -- I didn't realize how short is was until I saw it on the model!



I'm hoping it will be quite a bit longer on me since I'm only 5'1"...  I like cardis to cover my bum...


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> oh thanks mercer! did u get any IM on sale?
> 
> I go by the credo: "less is more"



Less is more is a very good way to go!  I got a Diego Coat,  a blody jacket (which went back!) and a not on sale ariana jacket in red.  I lust after things and as soon as I get them, I'm on to something else!  clothing amnesia!

I did try the Sydney pants- adorable!  but ohmygod so long!  I'm 5'9 and they draaagged on the ground.  For $705  I don't feel like bothering with tailoring.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Very important indeed, your height. I am 5'9 so I guess it seems normal that I size up. But then the models are my height and they wear small sizes too...IM sizes are a mess




yes height and also bust size make a difference to the fit of loose flowy tops 
The models at la garconne & matches for example are quite tall but have *no meat on their bones*    and a very modest bust according to measurements provided. 

IM sizing is messed up.  I just bought a new season Etoile blouse (Lana) in size 40 and the fit is perfect.  Any smaller and it would have been tight on my shoulders.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> yes height and *also bust size* make a difference to the fit of loose flowy tops
> The models at la garconne & matches for example are quite tall but have *no meat on their bones*    and a very modest bust according to measurements provided.
> 
> IM sizing is messed up.  I just bought a new season Etoile blouse (Lana) in size 40 and the fit is perfect.  Any smaller and it would have been tight on my shoulders.



So true! Didn't  I say you really are an expert? Oh, you have to show us what you got, please?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Less is more is a very good way to go!  I got a Diego Coat,  a blody jacket (which went back!) and a not on sale ariana jacket in red.  I lust after things and as soon as I get them, I'm on to something else!  clothing amnesia!
> 
> I did try the Sydney pants- adorable!  but ohmygod so long!  I'm 5'9 and they draaagged on the ground.  For $705  I don't feel like bothering with tailoring.



Great haul! I love the diego coat and any mod pics of the Ariana? The pants seem soo long this season, I can't wait for the items to arrrive in shop, Ready to move on the next season (even if the temp max right now is 3 °C!)


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> The price is not expensive for this seller.  I haven't looked at Momo prices on ebay lately but NWT Momo jackets in 36 & 38 were going close to $500 last year.



Really? Oh no! Due to the time difference as the seller is in the US, I missed out on bidding on  the listing.  It ended with one bid. I'm hoping another one will come along.


----------



## Straight-Laced

xinachan said:


> Hi all! I'm new to this thread but like all of you here, I am a big fan of IM!
> 
> Now I have a query which need to seek for your help. For the top that Isabel wore in the SS13 show, do you know if that is something available in the SS13 season? I am from Hong Kong and have browsed through the style catalogue that the HK store has, but failed to locate it. Would really appreciate if you can help! x




Hi!  Do you mean the top IM is wearing in this pic?








If so I haven't seen it but it's quite like the Vienna Crochet top from SS13.  Of course IM could be wearing something we haven't seen yet or a one off made especially for her.  
I hope somebody knows


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> Really? Oh no! Due to the time difference as the seller is in the US, I missed out on bidding on  the listing.  It ended with one bid. I'm hoping another one will come along.



There seems to be a few of them around.  One will turn up for you.


----------



## bbagsforever

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi!  Do you mean the top IM is wearing in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so I haven't seen it but it's quite like the Vienna Crochet top from SS13.  Of course IM could be wearing something we haven't seen yet or a one off made especially for her.
> I hope somebody knows


I love this top too! I hope we manage to find out if it is available....she looks so chic!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!


----------



## xinachan

Straight-Laced said:
			
		

> Hi!  Do you mean the top IM is wearing in this pic?
> 
> If so I haven't seen it but it's quite like the Vienna Crochet top from SS13.  Of course IM could be wearing something we haven't seen yet or a one off made especially for her.
> I hope somebody knows



Yes yes this is the one! Thx for posting the image  

Too bad if that is something only made for Isabel herself. It is so chic and I don't really like the Vienna Crochet top as the cut is much slimmer, esp with that price tag...


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!



You look fantastic. I love the shoes and the jacket.


----------



## stefeilnately

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!


Beautiful pics! Love how you paired the red and grey


----------



## bbagsforever

stefeilnately said:


> Beautiful pics! Love how you paired the red and grey



Thanks!


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!



love your blog/outfits....the red pants are hot.
you look like you got nice weather over there....


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> love your blog/outfits....the red pants are hot.
> you look like you got nice weather over there....



Thanks Juneping! Not so cold right now but apparently the temp is about to drop with snow on the way this weekend!
I love your blog too...so stylish


----------



## bbagsforever

xinachan said:


> Yes yes this is the one! Thx for posting the image
> 
> Too bad if that is something only made for Isabel herself. It is so chic and I don't really like the Vienna Crochet top as the cut is much slimmer, esp with that price tag...


Does anyone know why the Vienna top is so expensive? I can't get my head around it!


----------



## jellylicious

honeybunch said:
			
		

> Really? Oh no! Due to the time difference as the seller is in the US, I missed out on bidding on  the listing.  It ended with one bid. I'm hoping another one will come along.



Sorry to hear that. I'm sure one would come along.


----------



## jellylicious

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!



Lovely! I also love the blue poppy.


----------



## birkingal

Straight-Laced said:


> Just for fun!
> 
> *How much does Jessica Biel's SS13 outfit cost???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomen studded Leather Jacket  - 1630 pounds
> Piper embellished Top  -   1640 pounds
> Duncan studded/embroidered Leather Pants  -  1630 pounds
> studded/embellished Bag  -  1198 pounds
> studded/embellished Boots   -   590 pounds
> 
> TOTAL  = you do the math!!  I can't even add up that high!!!   :upside-down:
> 
> (prices are in british pounds, include VAT and were gathered from some of the big stores in the UK that stock IM   )



She's so blinged up that it's actually painful to look at!


----------



## birkingal

flower71 said:


> Awww, such a cutie! Ok you do need a pair of red denim for sure! to go with your new _expensive_ T shirt! I buy those on sale, ALWAYS Glad to know you are back among us, that the flu has gone away from your home!



I'm so thrilled to be well. It was the worst flu I've had in 17 years. Blech! LOL, yup, I try not to convert the expensive t-shirt from pounds to NZD. Eeeks.   I haven't found a good pair of red denim. Still looking! Any suggestions?


----------



## birkingal

I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> There seems to be a few of them around.  One will turn up for you.



Hopefully!  It's my own fault.  I didn't look properly at the time the listing ended and just went to bed thinking I could bid in the morning but by then it had ended.


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!



You look gorgeous! I love the combination of the red pants with the black poppys. It is very striking.



birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.



I'm glad you are well and back with us. We've had the flue going around our house too. Not. fun.

This coat does look much better worn then on the hanger! Thanks for posting pics. I didn't think twice about this coat. But now, seeing it on your body, I'm getting cravings. It is very nice.


----------



## KristyDarling

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.



Super cute!! It has that slouchy 80s classic-Marant vibe.   Is this the same coat that also comes in red? I think I saw that somewhere, maybe NAP?


----------



## am2022

Love!! I'm a big poppy fan and wearing my black again today at work !
I love how the bow twists and gives the pump
More character !!! I ve shamefully searched for every color and have completed collecting them back in 2010!!!



bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> Love!! I'm a big poppy fan and wearing my black again today at work !
> I love how the bow twists and gives the pump
> More character !!! I ve shamefully searched for every color and have completed collecting them back in 2010!!!



Wow I am so jealous- do you have the red?!

I adore the bow too....the whole shape of the shoe is super flattering.


----------



## bbagsforever

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.


What was the fabric of the coat like? Did it feel nice to wear?


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here are some mod pics- my beloved IM Poppy heels, and the Fred jacket. I debated over the Fred but am really glad I got it. It is also surprisingly warm! The poppy heels are an absolute classic...I would love the red ones but missed out at the time and have never seen them on evilbay in my size!


Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## jellylicious

birkingal said:
			
		

> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.



The coat looks great on you-I will not have picked it up myself either. What color would you say it is? Is it griege?


----------



## juneping

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.



actually this is my fav jacket of the season. looks fab on you. did you get it??


----------



## stefeilnately

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.


Hello my fren.. So happy to see you posting again! I am many comments behind on your blog as I have been home this whole week and my iPad doesn't allow me to post.. Weird! This coat looks so good on you! Has the cocoon shape like the bator. Colour is also fresh! I wanted some print for Spring and was waffling between Salome and Sandrine! After seeing your review on the Sandrine and taking advantage of free shipping on Matches, I ordered!! Hope it works out for me!!

P.s I wish I could afford to hire you as my stylist!!lol


----------



## Jaded81

Love the Alika coat on you gorgeous!! You HAVE to get it!! That and the Ariana jacket 




birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.


----------



## sep

Do black Sade or Kady jackets ever still pop up anywhere? I really want either one in a 38 or 40...


----------



## Jaded81

sep said:


> Do black Sade or Kady jackets ever still pop up anywhere? I really want either one in a 38 or 40...



Yeap have seen it on ebay


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone had problems returning items to Matches? 

I emailed them both yesterday and today about getting a return authorization number but no response!?!


----------



## sep

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Yeap have seen it on ebay



I don't see any in black... PLEASE let me know if you see one! TIA!


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to be well. It was the worst flu I've had in 17 years. Blech! LOL, yup, I try not to convert the expensive t-shirt from pounds to NZD. Eeeks.   I haven't found a good pair of red denim. Still looking! Any suggestions?


Hiya! Red denim, I have a pair of Notify jeans and the Jbrand skinnys are a great option too...Oh and I love that coat/jacket you showed us. I can't wait for the new collection (I am always sneaking in the back of the shop, hoping to see more but with the sales going strong here, I think they'll soon throw me out)


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone had problems returning items to Matches?
> 
> I emailed them both yesterday and today about getting a return authorization number but no response!?!


Hi A, I sent them return request last night and got the reply today! What did you get?


----------



## eifitcon

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone had problems returning items to Matches?
> 
> I emailed them both yesterday and today about getting a return authorization number but no response!?!



When I tried to return one item last time, they also didn't reply to my first email, so I sent them another and everything went fine then. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Jaded81

stefeilnately said:


> Hi A, I sent them return request last night and got the reply today! What did you get?


E and eifitcon I got the Pink Aztec jeans but it was too pink and it didn't fit. Argh, will send them another email tonight. What email address did you send your requests to?


----------



## Jaded81

Sent them a third email and they just replied. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> Sent them a third email and they just replied. Thanks for the responses!


Oh great! Think with the free shipping they are experiencing a high vol of mails.


----------



## nycbagfiend

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.



so glad you're feeling better, M!  my daughter and i suffered through the flu during the holidays (travel plans down the drain!)--not fun!  promptly got ourselves flu shots once recovered--there are still plenty of nasty strains out there to catch...blech!

i love the alika on you!  i saw it at barneys in the red/blue colorway and thought it was adorable...like it in this more neutral grey even better!


----------



## Syma

birkingal said:


> I had a chance to check out the new Etoile IM S/S collection. All the stores seem to receive the stock in drips - a few at a time. The reviews on a few jackets are on the blog. I was rather surprised with the Alika coat. It really didn't look all that fabulous on the hanger until I put it on.


You look great in this jacket, I have been thinking about the aude coat which I tried on in libertys and came up a bit longer than the alika coat. However you are right about the jacquard material. I have cushions in a very similar fabric and print to the Alika coat your modelling. In the end I went for the Ariana jacket in the red blue colour way and the baseball jacket which was too cool to pass up. Now just need to wait for Spring!


----------



## birkingal

tb-purselover said:


> You look gorgeous! I love the combination of the red pants with the black poppys. It is very striking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are well and back with us. We've had the flue going around our house too. Not. fun.
> 
> This coat does look much better worn then on the hanger! Thanks for posting pics. I didn't think twice about this coat. But now, seeing it on your body, I'm getting cravings. It is very nice.



I must say, the first thought that came to mind was a cushion cover that I saw a few months back. But I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## birkingal

KristyDarling said:


> Super cute!! It has that slouchy 80s classic-Marant vibe.   Is this the same coat that also comes in red? I think I saw that somewhere, maybe NAP?



Yup, this came in red too on NAP. I'd love to try that on just as a comparison but it looks like each store get a drop in one color.


----------



## birkingal

bbagsforever said:


> What was the fabric of the coat like? Did it feel nice to wear?



It was surprisingly thick but not overly so. Very comfortable. I suppose the reason is that it has a cotton/wool mix so none of that itchy factor.


----------



## birkingal

juneping said:


> actually this is my fav jacket of the season. looks fab on you. did you get it??



I didn't at the time but thinking seriously. There are a few more items on my list that I want to check out. Boy, my bank account will be in trouble.


----------



## birkingal

stefeilnately said:


> Hello my fren.. So happy to see you posting again! I am many comments behind on your blog as I have been home this whole week and my iPad doesn't allow me to post.. Weird! This coat looks so good on you! Has the cocoon shape like the bator. Colour is also fresh! I wanted some print for Spring and was waffling between Salome and Sandrine! After seeing your review on the Sandrine and taking advantage of free shipping on Matches, I ordered!! Hope it works out for me!!
> 
> P.s I wish I could afford to hire you as my stylist!!lol



I tried commenting on the iPad many times and gave up in the end. I also tried posting my blog via the iPad and managed to wipe out the entire post which took me hours to write. I'm sure the neighbors heard my howls of frustration. I really REALLY love the Sandrine skirt. Odd because I'd tried on soooo many of IM skirts in the past and was left disappointed each time. 

I was totally surprised by the cut of the Alika. To be honest with you, I was barely holding back a s****** and snort when I held it up but decided to try it anyway. I wish I have a money tree but will be contemplating getting the Ariana and Alika..... and the rest of the Etoile collection hasn't even hit the stores yet.


----------



## birkingal

stefeilnately said:


> Hello my fren.. So happy to see you posting again! I am many comments behind on your blog as I have been home this whole week and my iPad doesn't allow me to post.. Weird! This coat looks so good on you! Has the cocoon shape like the bator. Colour is also fresh! I wanted some print for Spring and was waffling between Salome and Sandrine! After seeing your review on the Sandrine and taking advantage of free shipping on Matches, I ordered!! Hope it works out for me!!
> 
> P.s I wish I could afford to hire you as my stylist!!lol



I was just going to say that I think most, if not all companies would NEVER hire me to review anything. I find it hard to bite my tongue when something's not up to scratch :shame:


----------



## birkingal

Jaded81 said:


> Love the Alika coat on you gorgeous!! You HAVE to get it!! That and the Ariana jacket



Oooh, you're bad for me. I lack the willpower to say no. Am loving too many things from this collection. Can't say the same for the mainline.


----------



## birkingal

nycbagfiend said:


> so glad you're feeling better, M!  my daughter and i suffered through the flu during the holidays (travel plans down the drain!)--not fun!  promptly got ourselves flu shots once recovered--there are still plenty of nasty strains out there to catch...blech!
> 
> i love the alika on you!  i saw it at barneys in the red/blue colorway and thought it was adorable...like it in this more neutral grey even better!



Oh no! Are you and your little girl feeling better now? It was such a nasty bug. Thanks for the reminder. I need to get a flu jab. Pronto. The Alika was a pleasant surprise. Very flattering. Perfect when I'm feeling fat too seeing that it'll hide the jelly belly and batwings.


----------



## birkingal

Syma said:


> You look great in this jacket, I have been thinking about the aude coat which I tried on in libertys and came up a bit longer than the alika coat. However you are right about the jacquard material. I have cushions in a very similar fabric and print to the Alika coat your modelling. In the end I went for the Ariana jacket in the red blue colour way and the baseball jacket which was too cool to pass up. Now just need to wait for Spring!




I've been dying to go to Liberty. Ooooh..... I haven't tried on the baseball jacket. Have they had a massive drop of the new stock? What's the sales like?


----------



## Jayne1

birkingal said:


> I was just going to say that I think most, if not all companies would NEVER hire me to review anything.* I find it hard to bite my tongue when something's not up to scratc*h :shame:


We need more honest people like that!


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> I've been dying to go to Liberty. Ooooh..... I haven't tried on the baseball jacket. Have they had a massive drop of the new stock? What's the sales like?



Take me! Take me!!! I want to do some damage there in June!!


----------



## birkingal

Jayne1 said:


> We need more honest people like that!



Aww...thanks, *Jayne1*!


----------



## birkingal

Greentea said:


> Take me! Take me!!! I want to do some damage there in June!!



For sure, L! You'll love the store. AND you'll be able to get a VAT refund too. Lucky you.


----------



## Annie101

Hi. Can someone please help.. I am looking for the Isabel Marant Esso jacket, does anyone know where I can get it now?? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Syma

birkingal said:


> I've been dying to go to Liberty. Ooooh..... I haven't tried on the baseball jacket. Have they had a massive drop of the new stock? What's the sales like?



Yes they have had a lot of the new stock in. There were still some of the woolly zip up cardigans and jackets in the sale but the material was way too itchy for me. They also had the hippo jackets at 40% off in black and white colour ways but only in the small sizes.


----------



## ILoveC

wore my momo today with my dickers.  does anyone find the momo to be itchy? I wore with skinny jeans....couldn't think of another outfit to pair with it.


----------



## juneping

ILoveC said:


> wore my momo today with my dickers.  does anyone find the momo to be itchy? I wore with skinny jeans....couldn't think of another outfit to pair with it.



you can pair it with leather or black shorts, or mini skirts....but i don't have momo...


----------



## ILoveC

juneping said:


> you can pair it with leather or black shorts, or mini skirts....but i don't have momo...



Thanks.  I have leather leggings.  Maybe over my rick owens plain black dress?  I will look at pinterest for some ideas.  Thanks!


----------



## juneping

ILoveC said:


> Thanks.  I have leather leggings.  Maybe over my rick owens plain black dress?  I will look at pinterest for some ideas.  Thanks!



those are fantastic ideas


----------



## ILoveC

juneping said:


> those are fantastic ideas



Thanks.  I really like pininterest and polyvore for outfit ideas.  I have some great individual pieces but sometimes can't get my creative hat going.  Especially after a hard week at work where I have a wear a suit!    I love your posts.  you always have great outfit ideas.  keep em coming...


----------



## Jaded81

birkingal said:


> Oooh, you're bad for me. I lack the willpower to say no. Am loving too many things from this collection. Can't say the same for the mainline.



I bought the Ariana jacket in red and LOVE it!


----------



## HiromiT

Jaded81 said:


> I bought the Ariana jacket in red and LOVE it!



Ohh, congrats!!! How is the fit...what size did you get? You're more petite than me so I'm thinking I can go one size up (if I decide to order online). TIA!


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> Ohh, congrats!!! How is the fit...what size did you get? You're more petite than me so I'm thinking I can go one size up (if I decide to order online). TIA!



It is TTS I think. At first I was a little unsure bc it is a little cropped but I guess it is good to have something a little different than my Lexy, Vally and Tweed IMs. Initially it was fitted, but after afew wears it loosened up. I got a size 34 HTH!

I highly recommend it as it is really comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## HiromiT

Jaded81 said:


> It is TTS I think. At first I was a little unsure bc it is a little cropped but I guess it is good to have something a little different than my Lexy, Vally and Tweed IMs. Initially it was fitted, but after afew wears it loosened up. I got a size 34 HTH!
> 
> I highly recommend it as it is really comfy and easy to wear!



That really helps, thanks! That means I'd need a 36, my usual IM size, but the cropped factor does worry me a bit as I'd have to plan what to wear under it more carefully. 

Enjoy yours!! Maybe some mod pics pretty please?


----------



## Jaded81

HiromiT said:
			
		

> That really helps, thanks! That means I'd need a 36, my usual IM size, but the cropped factor does worry me a bit as I'd have to plan what to wear under it more carefully.
> 
> Enjoy yours!! Maybe some mod pics pretty please?



Will take a pic tonight when I get home


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> I bought the Ariana jacket in red and LOVE it!


Oh congrats!!! Can't wait to see you pics 

Have you already relocated?


----------



## Jaded81

stefeilnately said:
			
		

> Oh congrats!!! Can't wait to see you pics
> 
> Have you already relocated?



No not yet, prob end of next year


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Will take a pic tonight when I get home



yeah! a mod pic of Ariana, can't wait! Hope you are well


----------



## stefeilnately

ILoveC said:


> wore my momo today with my dickers.  does anyone find the momo to be itchy? I wore with skinny jeans....couldn't think of another outfit to pair with it.


Some of the ladies have commented about the itch factor. Can try wearing a thin layer beneath..


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> No not yet, prob end of next year


How exciting! Do you think Ariana is suitable for tropics?


----------



## birkingal

Syma said:


> Yes they have had a lot of the new stock in. There were still some of the woolly zip up cardigans and jackets in the sale but the material was way too itchy for me. They also had the hippo jackets at 40% off in black and white colour ways but only in the small sizes.



Thanks, Syma. I called them up a week ago but none of the items I wanted were on sale. Bummer.


----------



## Jaded81

Here you go


----------



## juneping

*jaded* - looking fab. it's been a long time to see u here....


----------



## HiromiT

Jaded81 said:


> Here you go



Wow, it looks sooo good on you!!! OK, it's back on my list.


----------



## Jaded81

My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:


> *jaded* - looking fab. it's been a long time to see u here....





HiromiT said:


> Wow, it looks sooo good on you!!! OK, it's back on my list.




Thanks!


----------



## Jaded81

It can be worn where there is air conditioning 



stefeilnately said:


> How exciting! Do you think Ariana is suitable for tropics?


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks dear! I am well, Just been really busy with work!!



flower71 said:


> yeah! a mod pic of Ariana, can't wait! Hope you are well


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Here you go






			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress



Looking great Jaded! So chic and easy.


----------



## am2022

You look so beautiful ! Love the new hairdo ! 


Jaded81 said:


> Here you go


----------



## KristyDarling

Jaded81 said:


> My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress



You look absolutely gorgeous in all these outfits!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you all for your sweet words 



tb-purselover said:


> Looking great Jaded! So chic and easy.





amacasa said:


> You look so beautiful ! Love the new hairdo !





KristyDarling said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous in all these outfits!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the friend I share a blog with...looking amazing in Etoile! I am so jealous of the hot weather in Australia right now!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Jaded81 said:


> My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress


A! Love the new hairdo too..

You are rocking these IM outfits!


----------



## stefeilnately

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the friend I share a blog with...looking amazing in Etoile! I am so jealous of the hot weather in Australia right now!!


Not an easy dress to carry off unless you have the height and your girl friend certainly looks amazing in that dress!


----------



## megt10

Jaded81 said:


> My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress



That dress is gorgeous on you. I love it.


----------



## sep

I found the cutest IM skirt this weekend at Barneys on the sale rack!  I'm absolutely in love and it was only $79!  I'm not sure what it's called but I found a picture online...


----------



## dbaby

sep said:


> I found the cutest IM skirt this weekend at Barneys on the sale rack!  I'm absolutely in love and it was only $79!  I'm not sure what it's called but I found a picture online...



It's the nuta! I got one from Barneys as well. I love it! so versatile.


----------



## sep

dbaby said:


> It's the nuta! I got one from Barneys as well. I love it! so versatile.



I love how comfortable it is...  it seems to go with everything I own... and I love how you can pull it higher or lower for different looks!  My white IM Bettys should arrive tomorrow... I can't wait to see how they will look together!


----------



## tb-purselover

sep said:
			
		

> I found the cutest IM skirt this weekend at Barneys on the sale rack!  I'm absolutely in love and it was only $79!  I'm not sure what it's called but I found a picture online...



Ditto! It is the Nuta and I have one too. I have already worn it three times since getting it. It goes with everything and is very flattering.


----------



## dbaby

sep said:


> I love how comfortable it is...  it seems to go with everything I own... and I love how you can pull it higher or lower for different looks!  My white IM Bettys should arrive tomorrow... I can't wait to see how they will look together!



I wear them together all the time! Such great basics.


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:


> Does anyone has the western lizy top?  I tried it on at Barney's and I really liked it, I didn't think I would.  It is very well made and beautiful fabric.  anyway that one and halba (in white) is on hold for me, to get today.  excited.



Hey lara, did you end up buying the halba top? I'm deciding whether to order one at 60% off. Anyone seen a better price for it?


----------



## bbagsforever

sep said:


> I love how comfortable it is...  it seems to go with everything I own... and I love how you can pull it higher or lower for different looks!  My white IM Bettys should arrive tomorrow... I can't wait to see how they will look together!


I think there is a pic of the nuta on the marant philes today....


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> Here you go



*Everyone looking great!!! * 

*Jaded ~* love this little jacket!!  On my "want" list but I have to wait as I am still working on few more home projects here and there. 


*
Flower!! * Always enjoy your mod pictures!!  Love everything on you!!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> Here you go



gorgeous! So nice to have you back on here


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Everyone looking great!!! *
> 
> *Jaded ~* love this little jacket!!  On my "want" list but I have to wait as I am still working on few more home projects here and there.
> 
> 
> *
> Flower!! * Always enjoy your mod pictures!!  Love everything on you!!



Aw thanks tonka!! Miss you Oh, and metoo that jacket is on my list too


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone have the red tunic from the etoile line with the pockets? Barneys had it. I'm having trouble styling it. Just wearing it with leggings looks too plain to me.


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Here you go



Jaded-late in chiming in. the jacket looks so great on you.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).

Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:
			
		

> Ladies...  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty! 

Ladies, what do you think of the Bobby sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!


----------



## jellybebe

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Here you go



Very pretty on you.


----------



## juneping

*tonka*, looking very nice!! i also love the one with the fur vest.
did you do something to your hair? it looks straighter...


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



Wow, you look so chic! Love how you layered *on top* of your jackets! Yes, your hair looks great, esp the bangs!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the Bobby sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!


 
Of all the IM wedge sneakers, I personally like the Bobby the best, simply because it looks sleeker and the tongue is more subtle. Please don't flame me but wedge sneakers remind me too much of these Reebok high tops from the 80s 

I can't do them again! 

But I am curious about how a 3-inch wedge heel can be comfy. Does it feel like your wearing a 3-inch heel or is there a platform in the front? I guess I should ask in the sneaker thread. Or maybe I gotta try a pair myself....


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Of all the IM wedge sneakers, I personally like the Bobby the best, simply because it looks sleeker and the tongue is more subtle. Please don't flame me but wedge sneakers remind me too much of these Reebok high tops from the 80s
> 
> I can't do them again!
> 
> But I am curious about how a 3-inch wedge heel can be comfy. Does it feel like your wearing a 3-inch heel or is there a platform in the front? I guess I should ask in the sneaker thread. Or maybe I gotta try a pair myself....



Yeah I am still totally unsure about these. I like them on other people but they are pretty pricey... The wedge doesn't have a very steep pitch, if that makes sense, so they don't hyperextend the arch of the foot like most wedges do for me.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Yeah I am still totally unsure about these. I like them on other people but they are pretty pricey... The wedge doesn't have a very steep pitch, if that makes sense, so they don't hyperextend the arch of the foot like most wedges do for me.



Ah, that makes sense, thanks.

I think you just need to try them on and see. How exciting that you're visiting the LA store! And hope you get to take some spy pics for us.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the Bobby sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!



I love the Bobbys. I have the kaki (or was it called taupe) from two years ago. They are super comfortable. I wore them all over Europe last summer, walking everywhere on cobblestone. Very comfy. I have another pair I am eye-ing.

I am not a sneaker person in general. But these won me over. I also have two pairs of the hightop sneakers: Willows and Gris Beketts (sp?). But I don't reach for them as much. But I can't bring myself to sell them yet. I find the Bobbys more versatile for my style. The Willows and Beketts are more noticeably, undeniably Isabel Marant. 

I would love to see pictures of the Basleys! Are they comfortable? How do they look worn?


----------



## tb-purselover

Looking lovely! Love the Monty. Both color ways are beautiful and I love how you styled them. 

Love the chloe's too!!! Is that your new home in the background? It is gorgy.



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> I love the Bobbys. I have the kaki (or was it called taupe) from two years ago. They are super comfortable. I wore them all over Europe last summer, walking everywhere on cobblestone. Very comfy. I have another pair I am eye-ing.
> 
> I am not a sneaker person in general. But these won me over. I also have two pairs of the hightop sneakers: Willows and Gris Beketts (sp?). But I don't reach for them as much. But I can't bring myself to sell them yet. I find the Bobbys more versatile for my style. The Willows and Beketts are more noticeably, undeniably Isabel Marant.
> 
> I would love to see pictures of the Basleys! Are they comfortable? How do they look worn?




Basleys are cute! I tried to take pics the other day but they didn't turn out well and my mobile tpf app is not letting me post photos again! Sigh. Will try again soon.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Basleys are cute! I tried to take pics the other day but they didn't turn out well and my mobile tpf app is not letting me post photos again! Sigh. *Will try again soon*.



Oh, please do! I know, the app on my cell isn't working well with pics either, go figure. I can't wait to see the Baselys. They look so cute on the models. But I would love to see them on one of us here on TPF. They always are more realistic and look much better on real women vs. the shots taken by online shops.


----------



## tonkamama

*jellybebe ~* thank you.  I like Bobby but returned due to some defect in material.  Hope I can find a pair later.  Please model Basleys, they are so cute!!    



jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the Bobby sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!



*juneping ~* It was very cold over here for the past weeks, Monty will not keep me warm enough so adding fur vest will do the work.  My hair has some texture (sort of wavy) so if I want my hair to be curly I french braid the night before...and if I want my hair to be straight (like in the pic) I just blow dry with brush..   



juneping said:


> *tonka*, looking very nice!! i also love the one with the fur vest.
> *did you do something to your hair? it looks straighter.*..



*HiromiT ~* thank you.  Glad you like my new hair style...  



HiromiT said:


> Wow, you look so chic! Love how you layered *on top* of your jackets! Yes, your hair looks great, esp the bangs!



*tb-purselover ~* Thank you dear...  yes it is my new home and in case you wonder..  the odd looking stair threads were for my furry babies to go up and down the stairs...pet nails and hardwood flooring don't go well together...  LOL.  



tb-purselover said:


> Looking lovely! Love the Monty. Both color ways are beautiful and I love how you styled them.
> 
> Love the chloe's too!!! Is that your new home in the background? It is gorgy.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Gorgeousness as usual! And you are rockin those Chloes for sure...So chic



jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the* Bobby* sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!



I am truly a Bobby fan! They are my go to shoes when I am heading out and have a very busy day ahead of me. I have the black, taupe and white bobbys and I am addicted to them! I have worn them to death for the last few months, and I have hardly used my Bekketts/Bazils...so bad, but I am not parting with my Bazils, I just find them harder to wear on an everyday basis...I feel more self aware(?) when I put them on...Will be taking them to Paris of course, to show off a bit


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


Gorgeous as usual, Tonkamama! Love both colour ways on you! Is it still very cool where you are?


----------



## bbagsforever

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


Wow, love these on you! All your items are amazing, not just the IM ones!


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> Of all the IM wedge sneakers, I personally like the Bobby the best, simply because it looks sleeker and the tongue is more subtle. Please don't flame me but wedge sneakers remind me too much of these Reebok high tops from the 80s
> 
> I can't do them again!
> 
> But I am curious about how a 3-inch wedge heel can be comfy. Does it feel like your wearing a 3-inch heel or is there a platform in the front? I guess I should ask in the sneaker thread. Or maybe I gotta try a pair myself....


I have the IM Betty trainers and they are super comfortable, not sure why given there is a hidden wedge! I can wear mine for hours and walk on them with no trouble at all. One of my fave pairs of shoes for the extra height but also the comfort.


----------



## larastyle

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



very pretty, love those chloes too.  love the layer idea.


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the friend I share a blog with...looking amazing in Etoile! I am so jealous of the hot weather in Australia right now!!



beautiful dress, you can even wear it in acold weather with a leather motorcycle jacket...


----------



## larastyle

sep said:


> I found the cutest IM skirt this weekend at Barneys on the sale rack!  I'm absolutely in love and it was only $79!  I'm not sure what it's called but I found a picture online...



It is the nuta skirt, there is one right now at barneys.com.  i have it too and love it...I love wearing mine with dicker booties


----------



## larastyle

Jaded81 said:


> Here you go



I love the color, specially with darker hair.  Maybe I sell my momo ( too itchy) and get this one...hmmmmm!


----------



## larastyle

Jaded81 said:


> My new Grey Dicker Boots and the joogi dress



They look fabulous on you....I just ordered my first dicker boots in light gray, I want to give dickers another try.  I ordered them once but returned them.  I liked the harrow by rag and bone much more...but could not say no to gray ones....let's see!!!!


----------



## larastyle

ILoveC said:


> wore my momo today with my dickers.  does anyone find the momo to be itchy? I wore with skinny jeans....couldn't think of another outfit to pair with it.



oh, it is itchy.  Ms.  Marant really needs to not make these itchy jacket, we still love you   
my momo is sitting in my closet and I am afraid to wear it, even with layer under, I still feel the itchiness...ha ha


----------



## ILoveC

larastyle said:
			
		

> oh, it is itchy.  Ms.  Marant really needs to not make these itchy jacket, we still love you
> my momo is sitting in my closet and I am afraid to wear it, even with layer under, I still feel the itchiness...ha ha



Yup. I need to wear a thing long sleeve underneath. But after seeing mod shots above in the Monty I might have to pull it out and try to wear it before its spring. Those outfits are amazing.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



Love how you styled these Tonka. They look great with the Chloe booties too. As always you look fabulous.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:
			
		

> Gorgeousness as usual! And you are rockin those Chloes for sure...So chic
> 
> I am truly a Bobby fan! They are my go to shoes when I am heading out and have a very busy day ahead of me. I have the black, taupe and white bobbys and I am addicted to them! I have worn them to death for the last few months, and I have hardly used my Bekketts/Bazils...so bad, but I am not parting with my Bazils, I just find them harder to wear on an everyday basis...I feel more self aware(?) when I put them on...Will be taking them to Paris of course, to show off a bit



Can you wear Bobby's to work? We work in the same field (but I am almost totally hospital based) so was just curious.


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



Bow down to tonka!  If I saw you on the street, I would probably try and sneakily take your picture!  You look amazing!


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> Hey lara, did you end up buying the halba top? I'm deciding whether to order one at 60% off. Anyone seen a better price for it?



I did and I returned but I loved it. The only reason, I returned was because I bought the Iris for $1300 and I could not justify keeping both, I really liked it though!


----------



## tb-purselover

Is anyone having problems contacting La Garconne customer service? I bought a few things over the weekend and they still haven't shipped. When I call them I get disconnected.


----------



## am2022

Tonka so good to see you again!!!
Loving all the mod shots and your new house looks gorgeous !
Next mod shots will be inside your closet okay! 



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## am2022

Jelly please do get the Bobbys you will surely love and rock
Them dear!!!  They are more subdued than
The becketts for sure !!! Like flower and tb I also wear my Bobby more at a 10 to 1 ratio!!! 
What size are you ? Once I see the anthracite somewhere I
Will PM you !!!
QUOTE=jellybebe;23742419]Can you wear Bobby's to work? We work in the same field (but I am almost totally hospital based) so was just curious.[/QUOTE]


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> Is anyone having problems contacting La Garconne customer service? I bought a few things over the weekend and they still haven't shipped. When I call them I get disconnected.



I haven't called them today but I bought something yesterday and I got a notification an hour ago that they are shipped so either you didn't get the notification or something is wrong.  Keep calling them, I sometimes have problems getting in touch with them as well.


----------



## larastyle

jellybebe said:


> Ooh I especially love the furry vest layered over the Monty!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the Bobby sneakers? Still on the fence a little but I recently acquired the Basleys in camel and now understand why the heel is so comfortable and it elongates the leg too! I will hopefully be visiting the new IM boutique in LA next month and they will hopefully have a pair for me to try on, as the anthracite has sold out almost everywhere!



Bobbys are my most favorite Marant footwear, hands down! I just returned my size 38s back to forward since I was able to find them in 37 at La Garconne...if you are a 38, I can let you know when they get them.


----------



## jellybebe

larastyle said:
			
		

> Bobbys are my most favorite Marant footwear, hands down! I just returned my size 38s back to forward since I was able to find them in 37 at La Garconne...if you are a 38, I can let you know when they get them.



Boo I'm a 39 but thanks for the sweet offer! I still want to try them in person anyway!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> I have the IM Betty trainers and they are super comfortable, not sure why given there is a hidden wedge! I can wear mine for hours and walk on them with no trouble at all. One of my fave pairs of shoes for the extra height but also the comfort.



Wow, that's quite a testament b/c Londoners walk a lot! I may have to give these a whirl. Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


love the jackets and how you styled them!

my IM outfit contribution:




etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


----------



## tb-purselover

larastyle said:


> I haven't called them today but I bought something yesterday and I got a notification an hour ago that they are shipped so either you didn't get the notification or something is wrong.  Keep calling them, I sometimes have problems getting in touch with them as well.



Thanks! I called them today and this time they picked up. They said they shipped it this afternoon once they saw it. I didn't receive a shipping notification until I called them. They had to send one out manually.

I guess their system is in the process of maintenance for a while today.


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely, I have never seen this one modeled here on TPF! Thanks for sharing. It looks great and I love your Jennys!



gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.



you look FAB....did i say you've got nice legs and bums....


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB. 



gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys. 

Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!



so CHIC....


----------



## Greentea

jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## am2022

Looking fab in your Jenny's!!!


gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


----------



## am2022

So gorgeous jelly girl!!! I love it!



jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> Here you go



cute and casual...looks great on you, jaded!


----------



## nycbagfiend

stunning as always, tonka!
i agree with the others--love it with the fur layer....great styling idea!



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## nycbagfiend

very nice!  i remember this top tho' can't recall the name either!  it's fun seeing 'vintage' IM here!



gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the friend I share a blog with...looking amazing in Etoile! I am so jealous of the hot weather in Australia right now!!



gorgeous!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> so CHIC....





Greentea said:


> Gorgeous!!!





amacasa said:


> So gorgeous jelly girl!!! I love it!


----------



## corcor

Hi all - I've made a handful of IM sale purchases that I've been very happy with this sale season. Plan on sharing mod pics after I get thru with moving this next weekend. But question for now - I'm waffling between camel and black Bobby's, camel is prob better into spring. Does anyone have this color? Also what about sizing? I'm a 40 in my Dickers and 39 in Acne Pistols. Normally a true US 9. Should I also go for a 40 in Bobbys?

Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  

*amacasa ~* I sure will as soon as I find a perfect floor length mirror for my dressing room . 

*gymangel812* ~ Cute sweater top & I love your gator CDC.  

*jellylicious* ~ Love how you styling the Laloo dress, very chic! 



megt10 said:


> Love how you styled these Tonka. They look great with the Chloe booties too. As always you look fabulous.





mercer said:


> Bow down to tonka!  If I saw you on the street, I would probably try and sneakily take your picture!  You look amazing!





amacasa said:


> Tonka so good to see you again!!!
> Loving all the mod shots and your new house looks gorgeous !
> Next mod shots will be inside your closet okay!





gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.





jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!





nycbagfiend said:


> stunning as always, tonka!
> i agree with the others--love it with the fur layer....great styling idea!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> gorgeous!



we are still waiting for your photos.....


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!


*stefeilnately ~* I live in Southern CA which is not that cold during winter time but for some reason last couple of weeks temperature went down quiet a bit.  

*ILoveC ~* Mony actually not itchy compared to some of her famous itchy sweaters...    Try it with long sleeves shirts if it bothers you.  




flower71 said:


> Gorgeousness as usual! And you are rockin those Chloes for sure...So chic





stefeilnately said:


> Gorgeous as usual, Tonkamama! Love both colour ways on you! Is it still very cool where you are?





bbagsforever said:


> Wow, love these on you! All your items are amazing, not just the IM ones!





larastyle said:


> very pretty, love those chloes too.  love the layer idea.





ILoveC said:


> Yup. I need to wear a thing long sleeve underneath. But after seeing mod shots above in the Monty I might have to pull it out and try to wear it before its spring. Those outfits are amazing.


----------



## tb-purselover

corcor said:


> Hi all - I've made a handful of IM sale purchases that I've been very happy with this sale season. Plan on sharing mod pics after I get thru with moving this next weekend. But question for now - I'm waffling between camel and black Bobby's, camel is prob better into spring. Does anyone have this color? Also what about sizing? I'm a 40 in my Dickers and 39 in Acne Pistols. Normally a true US 9. Should I also go for a 40 in Bobbys?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have the Bobbys from this season. But in the past I took sz 37 in Bobbys and Dickers. There is an IM thread in the Glass Slipper forum. I'm sure many tpfers will be able to answer the sizing question.

I like the camel color, it is more casual. Also, it looks great with shorts imho. The Black or anthra is nice too though. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## bbagsforever

Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. *Looks great on her though*!


amazing how stylish she looks with those pants! I tried those pants too, just got too much hips


----------



## Flip88

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...



You look fab in all these pics.


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!



Yes she is....and she is a stunner..you two made a great blog!!


----------



## dbaby

Everyone is looking great with your sale purchases!

Anyone notice how YOOX has some F/W 2012/13 on sale on their website now? I guess it's "past season" but they didn't do this previously.


----------



## megt10

I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> Everyone is looking great with your sale purchases!
> 
> Anyone notice how YOOX has some F/W 2012/13 on sale on their website now? I guess it's "past season" but they didn't do this previously.



I noticed that too, and their prices are not that low


----------



## larastyle

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



vow, very pretty.  LOVE the sweater!


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



Hi megt! We are twins on that pullover. It was from the SS2012 collection, so itchy! but me likey, a 70s twist?


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.


Such a cheery sweater!! You look amazing!

Why are her tweed/wool stuff so itchy?


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> Yes she is....and she is a stunner..you two made a great blog!!


Thanks Juneping!


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.


cute colours...shame the fabric is itchy!


----------



## megt10

larastyle said:


> vow, very pretty.  LOVE the sweater!





flower71 said:


> Hi megt! We are twins on that pullover. It was from the SS2012 collection, so itchy! but me likey, a 70s twist?





stefeilnately said:


> Such a cheery sweater!! You look amazing!
> 
> Why are her tweed/wool stuff so itchy?





bbagsforever said:


> cute colours...shame the fabric is itchy!



Thanks ladies for your kind comments. I love the uniqueness of the sweater but probably wouldn't buy another because of the itch factor. I will stick to her cool jeans


----------



## ILoveC

Do you girls still wear your July jackets? If so, how are you incorporating into your wardrobe for more wears? Ostrich feathers make it a little hard to be casual IMO. Thanks


----------



## ILoveC

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for your kind comments. I love the uniqueness of the sweater but probably wouldn't buy another because of the itch factor. I will stick to her cool jeans



I tried on that sweater and loved it


----------



## am2022

Just lovely!!! I have this pair too and haven't seen the light of day as can't wear it to work... 
I wish everyday is non working day 



bbagsforever said:


> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!


----------



## am2022

Looking quite lovely and cozy meg!!! 



QUOTE=megt10;23750080]I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



*megt10 ~* You look great!! I love this coloring on you.  I think wearing a long sleeves turtle neck underneath it will ease the itchiness.


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!



Yes your friend looks great in this outfit.  But I think the pants will look as good on you as on her.  IM's clothing is made for all body types.


----------



## tonkamama

ILoveC said:


> Do you girls still wear your July jackets? If so, how are you incorporating into your wardrobe for more wears? Ostrich feathers make it a little hard to be casual IMO. Thanks



I do...  I make sure rest of my outfits are very casual like an old pair of jeans...  One little trick I do to sort of "hide" the Ostrich feathers is to warp around a black cashmere scarf ...


----------



## nycbagfiend

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



you look great!  perfect fit and perfect match to your pants!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ILoveC said:


> Do you girls still wear your July jackets? If so, how are you incorporating into your wardrobe for more wears? Ostrich feathers make it a little hard to be casual IMO. Thanks



i wear mine semi-casually, if that makes any sense?!  i'll throw it on w/baggy jeans and a t-shirt and basic black heels to go out to dinner or a girls lunch...not necessarily a dressy night but a step up from basic daytime wear.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> we are still waiting for your photos.....



hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)

(wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)


----------



## nycbagfiend

yikes!  sorry for the huge photos!!  
seems to be a newly formatted photobucket and the photos are a lot larger then i remember!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

smokin' hot, jelly!!



jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## nycbagfiend

dbaby said:


> Everyone is looking great with your sale purchases!
> 
> Anyone notice how YOOX has some F/W 2012/13 on sale on their website now? I guess it's "past season" but they didn't do this previously.



i noticed that too...strange!  
agree w/larastyle--prices aren't even that great!


----------



## flower71

I just realized that I missed thes mod pics!


gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Awesome jennys and i do think I should take my Lexy out, tomorrow! Um and that CDC



jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!


 dear jelly! So chic as usual, love the whole outfit (those boots, by whom?)



nycbagfiend said:


> yikes!  sorry for the huge photos!!
> seems to be a newly formatted photobucket and the photos are a lot larger then i remember!!


yay, a nyc mod pic!! So happy to see you among us again! So you have recovered from your flu and you look so "IM"  in those 2 tops. Me likey! And you are wearing your Bazils...Do you know I just can't seem to wear them? I grab my bobbys when I have to run out the door (99% of the time) and I just don't have time for my Bazils...My  resolution is to take them with me to Paris in a few weeks time, and leave my Bobbys behind...
More pics ok?


----------



## tb-purselover

I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.



Cute!


----------



## tb-purselover

I'm glad you are feeling better! Yay, nice to see some of your sale purchases. I love the flavie! It hangs really nicely. Very pretty.



nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



Lovely and fun sweater Meg! Yes, why are all IM sweaters always so itchy?! The pattern is unique. Flower has this one too, sooo cool on you both.



ILoveC said:


> Do you girls still wear your July jackets? If so, how are you incorporating into your wardrobe for more wears? Ostrich feathers make it a little hard to be casual IMO. Thanks



I have the July/Reilly jacket without the feathers. I wear mine. Mostly for parties though, not a day look thing since I'm chasing after rugrats all the time.



bbagsforever said:


> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!


These jeans look awesome on her! The print is so playful and fun too. I have the same pattern, but in the Reo style (the more fitted version with the threads hanging off them). I love the pattern so much I have it in the taupe version and snagged another pair in the fushia color way during sales.

I had returned the pepito version. They look fab on her but I couldn't pull them off either. Made my short legs look even shorter lol. I tend to look better in more fitted jeans. Baggy jeans make me look shorter. I only own a few pair of baggy/boyfriend jeans for this reason. 



jellylicious said:


> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!



You look BADA$$ in the Laloo dress Jelly!!!! Amazing and beautiful on you. I love how you styled it. So much nicer then on the Barneys website.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)



Oh...they are so versatile...typical casual chic of you. you look fab as usual...


----------



## tonkamama

*nycbagfiend ~* Casual chic and so stylish!!     



nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)


----------



## tonkamama

I don't have much of her casual collection and your outfits making me want to go shopping now!!  Thanks for sharing!!  



tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280



gosh...i missed this.
oh that's the spring sweatshirt....oh NICE tb!!


----------



## jellybebe

What a pretty top! It's called the Melina.


----------



## jellybebe

And this dress! So pretty. Forward got a bunch of new Etoile and mainline pieces.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> What a pretty top! It's called the Melina.



OMG!!! So that's what it's called!!! I couldn't find it in any of the lookbooks. I bought this from Elizabeth Charles 3 weeks ago in the black-and-white version!  (this version looks blue and black?)  This shirt is TDF....it's silk and is super slimming/flattering, plus the print is so unique. I love it!


----------



## am2022

Tb you look adorable as always !!



tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Looking quite lovely and cozy meg!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Amacasa, the sweater kept me warm all day.
> QUOTE=megt10;23750080]I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.


[/QUOTE]



tonkamama said:


> *megt10 ~* You look great!! I love this coloring on you.  I think wearing a long sleeves turtle neck underneath it will ease the itchiness.


Thanks tonka, yeah the turtleneck kept me from itching but living in SoCal I don't have many days that I need a turtleneck and sweater. Good thing it has been really cold.


nycbagfiend said:


> you look great!  perfect fit and perfect match to your pants!!


Thanks so much NYC. I thought it was a good match with the jeans.


nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)



You look awesome especially love the Flavie top.


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280



I was looking at this sweatshirt, it is so cute on you. Love it.


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280



Such a cute sweatshirt!!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! What weight gain? 




nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)


----------



## Jaded81

Score! Such a happy sweater to match a radiant smile 




megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.


----------



## Jaded81

Wow she really pulls it off! Could never do that myself!



bbagsforever said:


> Another post of my friend...she is way too stylish! Love these jeans from IM's last summer collection. I tried to pull them off but the bagginess didn't suit me unfortunately. Looks great on her though!


----------



## Jaded81

I love how you styled it!! Btw, does the belt come with the dress? Love it@




jellylicious said:


> Tonka-You are such a BADASS!!! I'm going to bow down to you too. Just FAB.
> 
> 
> I forget that sweater name too but it's a sweater version of the Lexy with the leather details. Great with the taupe Jennys.
> 
> Been awhile since I've posted an outfit-I finally got a chance to take a photo of the Laloo dress. Sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## Jaded81

Lovely!




gymangel812 said:


> love the jackets and how you styled them!
> 
> my IM outfit contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoile sweater (not sure of the name got it on ebay). it has these lovely leather details and a zipper on the shoulder. paired with taupe suede jenny boots (love these!). wearing diesel matic jeans and hermes graphite gator CDC and silver CDC ring. and yes my dog is wearing doggie jammies LOL. she gets cold easily and loves her jammies.


----------



## Jaded81

Have you managed to get hold of them? I have had a similar experience with them in the past but in the end they replied




tb-purselover said:


> Is anyone having problems contacting La Garconne customer service? I bought a few things over the weekend and they still haven't shipped. When I call them I get disconnected.


----------



## Jaded81

larastyle said:


> They look fabulous on you....I just ordered my first dicker boots in light gray, I want to give dickers another try.  I ordered them once but returned them.  I liked the harrow by rag and bone much more...but could not say no to gray ones....let's see!!!!



Ohhh you will love them? The colour is gorgeous !!


----------



## Jaded81

I loved the momo but returned it because of the itch factor too! But the Ariana is soooo comfy!!!




larastyle said:


> I love the color, specially with darker hair.  Maybe I sell my momo ( too itchy) and get this one...hmmmmm!


----------



## Jaded81

It is pictures like these that make me wonder if I should just stand the itch from the momo!! I esp love the fur vest over it!!!





tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  finally got some free time on hand today and playing with my monty jackets.  I ended up getting two different colorways and just  (as you can see from the photos, the gray color is a bit bigger, both are size 38).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the poor lighting...


----------



## Jaded81

I'm so happy I managed to score the Striped Pliro on ebay. Will post mod pics after they are washed


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> Have you managed to get hold of them? I have had a similar experience with them in the past but in the end they replied



Yes, I finally got a hold of them on Tuesday afternoon. I just kept calling (get disconnected) and calling and they finally answered the phone. I noticed after I finally reached them that they rebooted their server and the site was down for about 15-20 minutes.

I let them know that I was getting disconnected without being able to leave a voice message. They shipped out my package on Tuesday after 3:40pm, their time. It should have gone out on Monday and I am not sure if knew about my order or not until Tuesday.

So strange, I have never had that experience. But maybe their entire system was out of whack. But all is well now!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I don't have much of her casual collection and your outfits making me want to go shopping now!!  Thanks for sharing!!



Yeah, I've been on a casual IM kick lately. Most of the pieces I have been eye-ing this season are on more of the casual, everyday side vs. the IM mainline side. I have a few other things coming and will post when they arrive.



juneping said:


> gosh...i missed this.
> oh that's the spring sweatshirt....oh NICE tb!!



Thanks June! I love its retro feel. Plus, I can see myself reaching for it a lot because it is so comfy and soft. Perfect to dress down with cropped jeans and dickers or dress up with a flirty skirt and sandals! Or even have a bit of fun with skirt or short and Bobby sneaks.



jellybebe said:


> What a pretty top! It's called the Melina.



This top in this color way is TDF. The color way is more feminine imho. I didn't look twice at this shirt before because I have many blouses and with kids I felt they are too fragile to wear. But I have a weakness for this color combo - I am lovin' it!



amacasa said:


> Tb you look adorable as always !!


Thanks Ama! I love this sweatshirt. So casual, comfy and soft! Perfect for everyday wear when I am home with the rugrats.



megt10 said:


> I was looking at this sweatshirt, it is so cute on you. Love it.


Thanks! I have been drooling over it for a while now. I finally caved and pulled the trigger. You NEED one .



Jaded81 said:


> Such a cute sweatshirt!!


Thank you so much! I love it. I can see myself wearing it a ton of different ways.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jaded81 said:


> I'm so happy I managed to score the Striped Pliro on ebay. Will post mod pics after they are washed



Congrats! I love the Pliro. They are very flattering and go with so much. I get compliments on these all the time. I can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## bbagsforever

There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!


----------



## larastyle

Why does it take La Garconne so long to process a return?!  They got my marant sneakers in 2 days, I saw it available online ( the next day) and sold right away but they just sent me an email ( 8 days later) saying we have received your return and we are processing your return within 7 days. So they get my shoes, they list and sell them within 2 days but The actual return does not happen until 14 days later...I don't get it, so annoying!!! I am not buying from them anymore if I can help it!  I returned something to NAP the exact same day and the money was returned within 24 hours after they got the return( 3days).  Not to mention that LG does not have free return policy.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2025280



is this the noah sweatshirt?  so cute, tb!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> OMG!!! So that's what it's called!!! I couldn't find it in any of the lookbooks. I bought this from Elizabeth Charles 3 weeks ago in the black-and-white version!  (this version looks blue and black?)  This shirt is TDF....it's silk and is super slimming/flattering, plus the print is so unique. I love it!



Seriously? We have like the exact same taste in clothing, it's really uncanny. Very tempted to get this top. How does it fit?


----------



## megt10

Jaded81 said:


> Score! Such a happy sweater to match a radiant smile


Thank you so much Jaded. It is a happy sweater.


tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, I've been on a casual IM kick lately. Most of the pieces I have been eye-ing this season are on more of the casual, everyday side vs. the IM mainline side. I have a few other things coming and will post when they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks June! I love its retro feel. Plus, I can see myself reaching for it a lot because it is so comfy and soft. Perfect to dress down with cropped jeans and dickers or dress up with a flirty skirt and sandals! Or even have a bit of fun with skirt or short and Bobby sneaks.
> 
> 
> 
> This top in this color way is TDF. The color way is more feminine imho. I didn't look twice at this shirt before because I have many blouses and with kids I felt they are too fragile to wear. But I have a weakness for this color combo - I am lovin' it!
> 
> 
> Thanks Ama! I love this sweatshirt. So casual, comfy and soft! Perfect for everyday wear when I am home with the rugrats.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have been drooling over it for a while now. I finally caved and pulled the trigger. You NEED one .
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I love it. I can see myself wearing it a ton of different ways.


Just what I need more enabling.


bbagsforever said:


> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!


Oh they look great and so do you.


larastyle said:


> Why does it take La Garconne so long to process a return?!  They got my marant sneakers in 2 days, I saw it available online ( the next day) and sold right away but they just sent me an email ( 8 days later) saying we have received your return and we are processing your return within 7 days. So they get my shoes, they list and sell them within 2 days but The actual return does not happen until 14 days later...I don't get it, so annoying!!! I am not buying from them anymore if I can help it!  I returned something to NAP the exact same day and the money was returned within 24 hours after they got the return( 3days).  Not to mention that LG does not have free return policy.



I am sorry to hear about that. I haven't shopped at La Garconne but won't be doing so now. I hate companys that play that game. NAP is great I buy a lot of things from them.


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!



I have those sneakers too.  Love you whole outfit.


----------



## Annaelle

I've just received my "giacca" denim jacket, it's sooo beautiful!


----------



## larastyle

Annaelle said:


> I've just received my "giacca" denim jacket, it's sooo beautiful!



which one is that? picture?


----------



## Annaelle

larastyle said:
			
		

> which one is that? Picture?


----------



## arguspeace

Hi Ladies, I am pretty new to IM.  In the past month I went from none of her pieces to five items!!!  Four tops and Dickers, which really are amazing...I'm looking forward to seeing more from everyone!!!


----------



## Piscesluv

larastyle said:
			
		

> Why does it take La Garconne so long to process a return?!  They got my marant sneakers in 2 days, I saw it available online ( the next day) and sold right away but they just sent me an email ( 8 days later) saying we have received your return and we are processing your return within 7 days. So they get my shoes, they list and sell them within 2 days but The actual return does not happen until 14 days later...I don't get it, so annoying!!! I am not buying from them anymore if I can help it!  I returned something to NAP the exact same day and the money was returned within 24 hours after they got the return( 3days).  Not to mention that LG does not have free return policy.



It does take forever to post to your bank I'm going on 6 weeks (tick tock)


----------



## Piscesluv

arguspeace said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I am pretty new to IM.  In the past month I went from none of her pieces to five items!!!  Four tops and Dickers, which really are amazing...I'm looking forward to seeing more from everyone!!!



Cute!!!  Looks like you live somewhere warm? It's 16F here . I want bare legs and dickers too!!!  cute cute cute!


----------



## larastyle

Piscesluv said:


> It does take forever to post to your bank I'm going on 6 weeks (tick tock)



I know but Shopbop, NAP and few others, they process return within 48 hours after they get the return.  It is like La garconne gets your item, sells it and then  2-3 weeks later they put the money in your account and in my opinion it is just wrong. So theyhave time to post a retuned item on their web site but not to give the money back.  I am going to talk to their manager about this and tell them that they have lost a " good" customer. I am a fashion stylist and I buy for 10 people from them so you can imagine how much business I give them.  This was the 3rd time...thanks for letting me vent


----------



## larastyle

Annaelle said:


> View attachment 2026161



ooh, very cute, it has an edgy look which I love.


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> Just what I need more enabling.






nycbagfiend said:


> is this the noah sweatshirt?  so cute, tb!


Thanks NYC! It is super comfy and fun!



bbagsforever said:


> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!



I love the sneakers with the pop of color in the red hat! Very cool look. I am now following your blog .



larastyle said:


> Why does it take La Garconne so long to process a return?!  They got my marant sneakers in 2 days, I saw it available online ( the next day) and sold right away but they just sent me an email ( 8 days later) saying we have received your return and we are processing your return within 7 days. So they get my shoes, they list and sell them within 2 days but The actual return does not happen until 14 days later...I don't get it, so annoying!!! I am not buying from them anymore if I can help it!  I returned something to NAP the exact same day and the money was returned within 24 hours after they got the return( 3days).  Not to mention that LG does not have free return policy.



Yeah, I am not too happy with how long it takes to return items at LG either. I only had to return once and it took two weeks to get the email that the return was processed. Another 3-5 days for it to appear at my bank. I wish they would speed things up a bit. Due to that reason alone I only buy at LG if I have to. Otherwise, I will always purchase at NAP, Matches, or other brick and mortar stores. Because they refund ASAP.

Plus, I freaked a bit when I tried calling them two days straight and couldn't get a hold of anyone lol. Or got disconnected. I'm sure it was a fluke in their system, but still, I worried a bit.



Annaelle said:


> View attachment 2026161


Lovely denim jacket! Please post pics when she arrives! It is edgy with a french IM twist to it! The shape is very IM. But the two zips going up the front sort of remind me of RO. I think it is very cool.



arguspeace said:


> Hi Ladies, I am pretty new to IM.  In the past month I went from none of her pieces to five items!!!  Four tops and Dickers, which really are amazing...I'm looking forward to seeing more from everyone!!!


Welcome and nice to see you posting here! I love the sweater. You look like you are having warm weather! It has been freezing here this week. It is nice to see you in a skirt with dickers!


----------



## tb-purselover

Piscesluv said:


> It does take forever to post to your bank I'm going on 6 weeks (tick tock)


Ok, hearing this is alarming! You are going on 6 weeks and have not seen your refund!? Wow, that is bad. I might not shop with LG again after hearing your story of over 6 weeks, no refund.


----------



## Jayne1

larastyle said:


> Why does it take La Garconne so long to process a return?!  They got my marant sneakers in 2 days, I saw it available online ( the next day) and sold right away but they just sent me an email ( 8 days later) saying we have received your return and we are processing your return within 7 days. So they get my shoes, they list and sell them within 2 days but The actual return does not happen until 14 days later...I don't get it, so annoying!!! I am not buying from them anymore if I can help it!  I returned something to NAP the exact same day and the money was returned within 24 hours after they got the return( 3days).  Not to mention that LG does not have free return policy.


Thanks for the warning.  Something to keep in mind, for sure!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Seriously? We have like the exact same taste in clothing, it's really uncanny. Very tempted to get this top. How does it fit?



I know!!! We just keep bumping into each other! Love it!   It fits TTS to just a teeeensy bit small, but not so small that I would advise sizing down. Go with your usual size and then take it from there. It doesn't look like much from the pictures, but on the body it is exceptionally cool and sexy!

I'm so sad, Jelly, based on your tip last night I went to Forward to check out the new IM arrivals...I put 2 amazing things in my cart and while I was trying to persuade my hubby that I "needed" them, someone bought them out from under my nose! Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.  Hubby was relieved. He used this conversation to gently suggest that I need to take a break from IM...I think he's right. Sigh.  Where, oh where, is my money treeeeee???? There are SO many cute things from SS13 -- I'm dyin' here!!!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> I know!!! We just keep bumping into each other! Love it!   It fits TTS to just a teeeensy bit small, but not so small that I would advise sizing down. Go with your usual size and then take it from there. It doesn't look like much from the pictures, but on the body it is exceptionally cool and sexy!
> 
> I'm so sad, Jelly, based on your tip last night I went to Forward to check out the new IM arrivals...I put 2 amazing things in my cart and while I was trying to persuade my hubby that I "needed" them, someone bought them out from under my nose! Oh well, I guess it wasn't meant to be.  Hubby was relieved. He used this conversation to gently suggest that I need to take a break from IM...I think he's right. Sigh.  Where, oh where, is my money treeeeee???? There are SO many cute things from SS13 -- I'm dyin' here!!!!



Oh I know what you mean... I have to restrain myself too. I keep trying to follow the French 5-piece wardrobe rule every season, but I keep getting sidetracked. Luckily IM stuff is sometimes too boho/90s for my taste but when there is a piece I like, it's hard to resist! Sorry to hear those pieces got away, but maybe they will find their way back to you in some way or other (and maybe even on sale)! Which pieces were you eyeing?


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> I am wearing for the first time my Étoile Isabel Marant Zena sweater that I got from the NAP sale. It is super itchy but I kept it since I really loved the pattern. I am going to have to get some more turtlenecks.



i missed this outfit...you look great *meg*. i love the jeans....been drooling over them in black.


----------



## juneping

one of the sale score...Stanley...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


I can't get over how tall and slender you look in your doorway... so pretty!

You said you were tall, so I guess it's the NYC streets that make you look less tall than you are... ?


----------



## am2022

Very nice June!!!  Are they comfy?


juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


----------



## Jaded81

I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!


----------



## love_miu

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks NYC! It is super comfy and fun!
> 
> I love the sneakers with the pop of color in the red hat! Very cool look. I am now following your blog .
> 
> Yeah, I am not too happy with how long it takes to return items at LG either. I only had to return once and it took two weeks to get the email that the return was processed. Another 3-5 days for it to appear at my bank. I wish they would speed things up a bit. Due to that reason alone I only buy at LG if I have to. Otherwise, I will always purchase at NAP, Matches, or other brick and mortar stores. Because they refund ASAP.
> 
> Plus, I freaked a bit when I tried calling them two days straight and couldn't get a hold of anyone lol. Or got disconnected. I'm sure it was a fluke in their system, but still, I worried a bit.
> 
> Lovely denim jacket! Please post pics when she arrives! It is edgy with a french IM twist to it! The shape is very IM. But the two zips going up the front sort of remind me of RO. I think it is very cool.
> 
> Welcome and nice to see you posting here! I love the sweater. You look like you are having warm weather! It has been freezing here this week. It is nice to see you in a skirt with dickers!



Hi, does anyone know how long Matches fashion takes to process returns? I'm very frustrated with the sizing of the Deacon jeans; size 36 was way too small and DH convinced me to get the 40, which is too baggy. I have returned the 36 on Monday but have yet to hear from them. Have emailed them and am awaiting reply.


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:
			
		

> one of the sale score...Stanley...



Gorgeous! I was considering the lower heeled version but wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it


----------



## Jaded81

arguspeace said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I am pretty new to IM.  In the past month I went from none of her pieces to five items!!!  Four tops and Dickers, which really are amazing...I'm looking forward to seeing more from everyone!!!



I know, right? IM is incredibly addictive! We look forward to seeing more pics from you!


----------



## Jaded81

Annaelle said:
			
		

> I've just received my "giacca" denim jacket, it's sooo beautiful!



Congrats! Any mod pics?


----------



## Jaded81

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!



Very choc!


----------



## Jaded81

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Yes, I finally got a hold of them on Tuesday afternoon. I just kept calling (get disconnected) and calling and they finally answered the phone. I noticed after I finally reached them that they rebooted their server and the site was down for about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> I let them know that I was getting disconnected without being able to leave a voice message. They shipped out my package on Tuesday after 3:40pm, their time. It should have gone out on Monday and I am not sure if knew about my order or not until Tuesday.
> 
> So strange, I have never had that experience. But maybe their entire system was out of whack. But all is well now!



I'm glad it worked out in the end! I typically try not to shop with them if I can help it.


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...



gorgeous, I was waiting for your mod pics of these.  Love them.


----------



## larastyle

Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



love it.  I really like those striped jeans too.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...




Very nice! Especially love how the shoes tie everything together.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I can't get over how tall and slender you look in your doorway... so pretty!
> 
> You said you were tall, so I guess it's the NYC streets that make you look less tall than you are... ?



i am 5'7...so kind of tall.. 



amacasa said:


> Very nice June!!!  Are they comfy?


actually they are...but they run small. these are 38, i am always a 37. the right shoe is a little tight but i am breaking them in so no biggie. but they're subtler than i expected which i love.



Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!


these jeans can really stop traffic. i love them...



Jaded81 said:


> Gorgeous! I was considering the lower heeled version but wasn't sure how much use I would get out of it


they're pretty versatile.....the studs are subtle enough.



larastyle said:


> gorgeous, I was waiting for your mod pics of these.  Love them.





jellybebe said:


> Very nice! Especially love how the shoes tie everything together.



thank you ladies!!


----------



## sep

juneping said:
			
		

> one of the sale score...Stanley...



Super cute! Love!!!




			
				Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



The jacket looks great on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


Awesome shoes! They look great! Are they comfy?

Nevermind, just realised you answered this question!


----------



## Isabelfan

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



Super gorgeous... I love that jacket! I am finding my self- ban is getting very hard to keep.


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


Your hair look great, June!!


----------



## Piscesluv

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



Those pants are adorable!  What's the name?


----------



## jellylicious

Jaded81 said:


> I love how you styled it!! Btw, does the belt come with the dress? Love it@


Too bad the dress didn't come with a belt-i felt like it needed it. 



bbagsforever said:


> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!


You look it! Great casual look. 



juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


Juneping-I wish I have your height. Makes clothes look so much better. Love those Stanley! 



Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!


The jacket is looks wonderful on you and i agree that those stripe pants are amazing with it. Aww...too bad you had to let your sneakers go. I always thought those Bettys look great on you.


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> hehe...sorry--i've been lazy lately!  here's a couple of recent sale buys--not the most exciting of photos or items but 2 tops that are getting decent wear.  both fit in with my casual style and both are loose-fitting to cover my usual winter 5lb gain! (try as i may, i seem to put it on every winter!)
> 
> (wearing the flavie top w/jcrew jeans and black dickers and wearing the madoc top w/sandro jeans and black wilas)



I'm jealous over your flavie top! I didn't get a chance to score while it was on sale. You def pulled both tops off beautifully. 



flower71 said:


> dear jelly! So chic as usual, love the whole outfit (those boots, by whom?)


TY! I was so so happy to score these boots by Maison Martin Margiela. They have a hidden heel and come in booties as well.  



tb-purselover said:


> I haven't had a chance to catch up yet but wanted to post one of my recent acquisitions.
> 
> View attachment 2025280


Tempted by that Noah sweatshirt of yours...


----------



## juneping

sep said:


> Super cute! Love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket looks great on you!!! Congrats!





bbagsforever said:


> Awesome shoes! They look great! Are they comfy?
> 
> Nevermind, just realised you answered this question!





stefeilnately said:


> Your hair look great, June!!


thanks to the invention of flat iron....my hair got more and more wavy as i age...and i love my now very straight hair...



jellylicious said:


> Too bad the dress didn't come with a belt-i felt like it needed it.
> 
> 
> You look it! Great casual look.
> 
> 
> Juneping-I wish I have your height. Makes clothes look so much better. Love those Stanley!
> 
> 
> The jacket is looks wonderful on you and i agree that those stripe pants are amazing with it. Aww...too bad you had to let your sneakers go. I always thought those Bettys look great on you.



thank you ladies!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...



Very nice all IM outfit! I was hoping you would post soon with your new shoes. They look great!



Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



Yay, love jacket and pants! I think you made a good choice selling the Bobbys and Bettys for the jacket and pliro pants. You can always repurchase the Bobbys and Betty at a later date. These pieces are not. Maybe something similar, but not these exact cuts and color ways. 

You look beautiful and I love the jacket with the pants.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Very nice all IM outfit! I was hoping you would post soon with your new shoes. They look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, love jacket and pants! I think you made a good choice selling the Bobbys and Bettys for the jacket and pliro pants. You can always repurchase the Bobbys and Betty at a later date. These pieces are not. Maybe something similar, but not these exact cuts and color ways.
> 
> You look beautiful and I love the jacket with the pants.



its' too cold to wear pumps....but i caved. been wearing boots for a couple months and i was bored. hahaha


----------



## jellybebe

Did anyone ever see this absolutely amazing jacket? It's called the Chiara and looks similar to last season's Haca and possibly this season's Sumac. I have never laid eyes on it until today, which is so sad! I didn't happen to see it at the IM Soho boutique in April nor in Paris at all! So wish I could have gotten my hands on it, it's unbelievably beautiful.

The Sumac (2nd pic) looks similar but I'm afraid the colours won't work with my complexion. Hoping it maybe comes in a few colourways?


----------



## Calisto2

Hi Ladies,
I need your help, I often lurk on this page because I can very rarely afford Marant clothes/shoes, I do own a pair of Dickers and Bazils and a few Etoile pieces.  However, I took the plunge and ordered a pair of Berry boots from Filuca V.  Have any of you ordered from there?  I was corresponding with the owner, Dorthe, who was very helpful and told me she shipped the boots, however, she has not sent me the tracking # for the boots.  The store is in Denmark and I might try calling, but I'm on the West coast and Denmark is 9 hours ahead of me!  Do you think I should stop worrying and the boots are on their way?  
Help!
Thanks so much!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Did anyone ever see this absolutely amazing jacket? It's called the Chiara and looks similar to last season's Haca and possibly this season's Sumac. I have never laid eyes on it until today, which is so sad! I didn't happen to see it at the IM Soho boutique in April nor in Paris at all! So wish I could have gotten my hands on it, it's unbelievably beautiful.
> 
> The Sumac (2nd pic) looks similar but I'm afraid the colours won't work with my complexion. Hoping it maybe comes in a few colourways?




The Ciara was one of  my favorites from last spring!  Lagarconne had it in the pale blue colorway and Meiter had it in a dark blue.  It also popped up somewhere in a peach/blue. It was around $800 or so and I waited hoping it would go on sale, but no luck!  Sold out in my size!  I'm hopefully it will pop up on yoox!


----------



## mercer

Thanks for all the great modeling pics everyone!  Such pretty ladies with great taste!


----------



## juneping

Calisto2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I need your help, I often lurk on this page because I can very rarely afford Marant clothes/shoes, I do own a pair of Dickers and Bazils and a few Etoile pieces.  However, I took the plunge and ordered a pair of Berry boots from Filuca V.  Have any of you ordered from there?  I was corresponding with the owner, Dorthe, who was very helpful and told me she shipped the boots, however, she has not sent me the tracking # for the boots.  The store is in Denmark and I might try calling, but I'm on the West coast and Denmark is 9 hours ahead of me!  Do you think I should stop worrying and the boots are on their way?
> Help!
> Thanks so much!



if you paid by paypal or credit card...it should be okay. it might take a couple of days. i checked the website....looked legit to me. 
and when they get here...post some pix.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...



Love your entire outfits!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



Super chic!!


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> There was some discussion a couple of days ago about the wedge trainers- here is a recent mod pic of me in mine...so comfy!!



So relaxing and yet stylish!!  I love my trainers too!


----------



## juneping

thanks *tonka, tb!*!

here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:


----------



## wantitneedit

Can someone please help me?  I was wondering if you can please confirm whether the Nolina top comes in two colourways?  That is, a beige-y/green/black and a black/grey one?  The photos on matches, mytheresa and nap differ slightly....  many thanks


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> thanks tonka, tb!!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:



Oh gosh why did you show me these? I love these and have a weakness for animal print on shoes. I tried these on at Barneys when they went on sale but were sold out in my size. The passion for these has stirred.

Now I must be good. I just spent a huge amount recently (I've been bad). 

They look gorgeous on you and I absolutely love them! Now I want a pair. My wish list keep growing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:




Oh I love this look!!!  Something about the red zebra stripe pumps paired with the classic Breton stripe tee - kind of classic but unexpected


----------



## Straight-Laced

wantitneedit said:


> Can someone please help me?  I was wondering if you can please confirm whether the Nolina top comes in two colourways?  That is, a beige-y/green/black and a black/grey one?  The photos on matches, mytheresa and nap differ slightly....  many thanks




Hmmm.  The Nolina definitely comes in a black(ish)/green/beige colourway as well as a Rose colourway.  I don't know about black & grey as well.  
It may be the descriptions on the websites because when I purchased my Nilsen dress (same fabric as the Nolina) in the black/green etc from NAP they described it as "brown".


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Did anyone ever see this absolutely amazing jacket? It's called the Chiara and looks similar to last season's Haca and possibly this season's Sumac. I have never laid eyes on it until today, which is so sad! I didn't happen to see it at the IM Soho boutique in April nor in Paris at all! So wish I could have gotten my hands on it, it's unbelievably beautiful.
> 
> The Sumac (2nd pic) looks similar but I'm afraid the colours won't work with my complexion. Hoping it maybe comes in a few colourways?




*jellybebe* I love the Chiara jacket too - in that beautiful colour particularly - and searched for it last year without any luck.  
The closest I could find was the vest version on sale (can't remember the vest's name) in the pinky red/blue colourway as in this pic - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not nearly as lovely as the beautiful Chiara jacket but the vest has its own style and charm


----------



## wantitneedit

Thanks Straight-Laced - i think all three websites photograph differently.  I imagine it is indeed the black/green/beigey cw....


----------



## sep

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever see this absolutely amazing jacket? It's called the Chiara and looks similar to last season's Haca and possibly this season's Sumac. I have never laid eyes on it until today, which is so sad! I didn't happen to see it at the IM Soho boutique in April nor in Paris at all! So wish I could have gotten my hands on it, it's unbelievably beautiful.
> 
> The Sumac (2nd pic) looks similar but I'm afraid the colours won't work with my complexion. Hoping it maybe comes in a few colourways?



I love the jacket in the 2nd pic!! Do you know how it runs by chance?


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...



sleek and chic, june!
you are rocking those stanleys! (wish i could wear heels like you!)


----------



## Syma

jellybebe said:


> Did anyone ever see this absolutely amazing jacket? It's called the Chiara and looks similar to last season's Haca and possibly this season's Sumac. I have never laid eyes on it until today, which is so sad! I didn't happen to see it at the IM Soho boutique in April nor in Paris at all! So wish I could have gotten my hands on it, it's unbelievably beautiful.
> 
> The Sumac (2nd pic) looks similar but I'm afraid the colours won't work with my complexion. Hoping it maybe comes in a few colourways?


Hi jellybebe,

I have the ciara in the pink blue colour way that someone else posted a pick of below your post. I also have the plain black version with the suede trim that I picked up in the sale . It is an amazing jacket and much more flattering than the haca, which they also had in ss12 collection. They had the jackets in the London stores but they did sell out quite quickly. I remember seeing the pink version you posted in Libertys London and Selfridges but I preferred the pink/blue colourway. I hope you find one soon.


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Hi Ladies, I am pretty new to IM.  In the past month I went from none of her pieces to five items!!!  Four tops and Dickers, which really are amazing...I'm looking forward to seeing more from everyone!!!


You look so cute!


juneping said:


> i missed this outfit...you look great *meg*. i love the jeans....been drooling over them in black.


Thanks June. I have the black too. Keep an eye out they should be on sale soon. I got the khaki pair for less than 100.00.


juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


You look fantastic. Love.


Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



Oh, I had to laugh at the first pic without shoes. Adorable. Love your purchase. You can get the Bobbys and Bettys again.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:



You look gorgeous! Love the pumps. I am a shoe girl and these are now on my radar. Question on French sizing how does it compare to Italian? How does IM run normally? If I am a 38.5 Italian would I need a 39.5 Fr?


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> Oh gosh why did you show me these? I love these and have a weakness for animal print on shoes. I tried these on at Barneys when they went on sale but were sold out in my size. The passion for these has stirred.
> 
> Now I must be good. I just spent a huge amount recently (I've been bad).
> 
> They look gorgeous on you and I absolutely love them! Now I want a pair. My wish list keep growing.



Yep, me too!


----------



## arguspeace

Jaded81 said:


> I know, right? IM is incredibly addictive! We look forward to seeing more pics from you!


Addictive is right...I don't think I have ever bought so many from one designer in a short period of time!  I will take some more take weekend


----------



## arguspeace

Piscesluv said:


> Cute!!!  Looks like you live somewhere warm? It's 16F here . I want bare legs and dickers too!!!  cute cute cute!


Thank you so much : )  I am in Pasadena, CA...it will be too warm to wear that sweater soon so I've been milking it


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


You look very chic...I didn't have any luck getting my size in Stanley of either color


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:



I have the gassy in the ecru and i love them so much. They are my go-to pumps and find them comfy and goes with lots of outfits. You are brave to wear them out with this cold weather!  You look great!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...


June!! Those heels are rockin on you...and the gatsy, le sigh


nycbagfiend said:


> sleek and chic, june!
> you are rocking those stanleys! (*wish i could wear heels like you*!)


I have started walking on heels lately, but my back is cursing me! I just can't do heels for over an hour and a half(!)


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Oh gosh why did you show me these? I love these and have a weakness for animal print on shoes. I tried these on at Barneys when they went on sale but were sold out in my size. The passion for these has stirred.
> 
> Now I must be good. I just spent a huge amount recently (I've been bad).
> 
> They look gorgeous on you and I absolutely love them! Now I want a pair. My wish list keep growing.


just Pm'd you...



Straight-Laced said:


> Oh I love this look!!!  Something about the red zebra stripe pumps paired with the classic Breton stripe tee - kind of classic but unexpected


thanks!!



nycbagfiend said:


> sleek and chic, june!
> you are rocking those stanleys! (wish i could wear heels like you!)


thanks!!



megt10 said:


> You look gorgeous! Love the pumps. I am a shoe girl and these are now on my radar. Question on French sizing how does it compare to Italian? How does IM run normally? If I am a 38.5 Italian would I need a 39.5 Fr?


IM sizing is not very consistent. for the gatsy, they run TTS. if you are 38.5 then get the 39. IM doesn't do half size. for the stanley, they run small...i sized up.



arguspeace said:


> You look very chic...I didn't have any luck getting my size in Stanley of either color


oh..i am sorry....when i got them, there were still many sizes left. what size are you?



jellylicious said:


> I have the gassy in the ecru and i love them so much. They are my go-to pumps and find them comfy and goes with lots of outfits. You are brave to wear them out with this cold weather!  You look great!


yes..they are very comfy. esp for my small heels, they didn't slip off....


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Thank you so much : )  I am in Pasadena, CA...it will be too warm to wear that sweater soon so I've been milking it



We are neighbors  Today is supposed to be warm almost 80.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> just Pm'd you...
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> IM sizing is not very consistent. for the gatsy, they run TTS. if you are 38.5 then get the 39. IM doesn't do half size. for the stanley, they run small...i sized up.
> 
> 
> oh..i am sorry....when i got them, there were still many sizes left. what size are you?
> 
> 
> yes..they are very comfy. esp for my small heels, they didn't slip off....



Thanks so much for the info June. I saw a few pairs of shoes that I was interested in but was really unsure of sizing so didn't give them a shot.


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much for the info June. I saw a few pairs of shoes that I was interested in but was really unsure of sizing so didn't give them a shot.



IM shoes are my fav shoes...the design is intriguing and chic. I've been buying only IM shoes for a couple of years. the only thing is her shoes are getting more and more embellished, the s/s 2013 were too much for me. i think 2010 was my fav.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:


I was just coming here to post about your blog... I saw this picture there and wanted to tell you how great you look and how fabulous your hair is!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I was just coming here to post about your blog... I saw this picture there and wanted to tell you how great you look and how fabulous your hair is!



aw..that's very sweet of you....
thanks!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:



things are moving nicely around here--i'm catching up on posts again!

june, another effortlessly chic look!  you are really rocking those leather pants lately and i love the gatsys!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Piscesluv said:


> It does take forever to post to your bank I'm going on 6 weeks (tick tock)



that is awful, piscesluv!
i've never done a return to la garconne but i would investigate further--6 weeks seems beyond the realm of normal processing time.  if they're not returning your emails/phonecalls, perhaps you can speak w/your credit card company and they can investigate on your behalf??


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> one of the sale score...Stanley...



Juneping-regarding your Stanley...comparing them to the Gatsy, how would you rate the comfort level? Are yours 4"? I'm tempted by your mod pix.


----------



## Calisto2

juneping said:


> if you paid by paypal or credit card...it should be okay. it might take a couple of days. i checked the website....looked legit to me.
> and when they get here...post some pix.


Thanks Juneping for taking a look!  I managed to get ahold of them and unfortunately there is no tracking # since they sent them regular mail so hopefully I have no problem getting them, I cannot wait....so jealous of your IM shoe collection!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Juneping-regarding your Stanley...comparing them to the Gatsy, how would you rate the comfort level? Are yours 4"? I'm tempted by your mod pix.



very similar. yes...4" heels. stanley got the ankle straps so i felt more confidient they won't slip off my feet. i think gatsy is a little lower heeled than stanley. stanley is a little narrower on the toe area.
but i think i would feel more comfortable wearing gatsy if i need to do more walking...just a tiny little bit. HTH.


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> things are moving nicely around here--i'm catching up on posts again!
> 
> june, another effortlessly chic look!  you are really rocking those leather pants lately and i love the gatsys!!



thanks!!



Calisto2 said:


> Thanks Juneping for taking a look!  I managed to get ahold of them and unfortunately there is no tracking # since they sent them regular mail so hopefully I have no problem getting them, I cannot wait....so jealous of your IM shoe collection!



keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:


I absolutely love this look, june! 
You have been bad, so have I....but not on IM!
I have my eye on more Etoile IM than IM this season...hopefully better for my wallet...Those pants are tdf, amazing!


----------



## flower71

Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



I am so behind on this thread, good work girls!
I love those jeans...I am also thinking of getting rid of a few IM to make space for new season items...so hard to decide on what though!


----------



## ilsecita

Got the Etoile layne shirt today (with blue stripes), it's so flattering! Ordering the one with pink stripes now!


----------



## am2022

sorry for the quick shout out to you lovely ladies..
life has been beyond busy....
June:  Love the whole look!!!
Jelly:  The Chiara looks adorable.. didn't even notice that jacket until now... 
SL:  I kind of like the vest better esp paired with sneakers in the summer...  Soo young just loves isabel marant ... she was wearing a couple of the 2013 main line ensembles already!
Ilsetica: congrats show us mod pics please!
NYC:  You look so adorable in those pieces... please continue to model for us your sale finds..

Jaded: love love the pliro... lost on bidding on that one a year ago... hence got the striped j crew pants to pair with my lexy as can't find the pliro anywhere...  

SA had called about the  ardoise ivo on sale... but didn't know this run small... so will decide first if i will keep it!

THere is a new york boutique that had cut 30% off on all fall items even bobbys and dickers and I will post here soon!!!  Been thinking of the obrys ... but don't need another sweater...


----------



## missypiiig

amacasa said:


> sorry for the quick shout out to you lovely ladies..
> life has been beyond busy....
> June:  Love the whole look!!!
> Jelly:  The Chiara looks adorable.. didn't even notice that jacket until now...
> SL:  I kind of like the vest better esp paired with sneakers in the summer...  Soo young just loves isabel marant ... she was wearing a couple of the 2013 main line ensembles already!
> Ilsetica: congrats show us mod pics please!
> NYC:  You look so adorable in those pieces... please continue to model for us your sale finds..
> 
> Jaded: love love the pliro... lost on bidding on that one a year ago... hence got the striped j crew pants to pair with my lexy as can't find the pliro anywhere...
> 
> SA had called about the  ardoise ivo on sale... but didn't know this run small... so will decide first if i will keep it!
> 
> THere is a new york boutique that had cut 30% off on all fall items even bobbys and dickers and I will post here soon!!!  Been thinking of the obrys ... but don't need another sweater...



which site? Interested!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> I am so behind on this thread, good work girls!
> I love those jeans...I am also thinking of getting rid of a few IM to make space for new season items...so hard to decide on what though!



i have to admit--i have done a bit of closet cleaning lately and sold off some stuff that i thought i'd never part with!  flower, it's a bit painful saying goodbye but i think the excitement of making room for new stuff is greater!  my rule, if it's not getting worn more then 1x/year it needs to find a new home!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> very similar. yes...4" heels. stanley got the ankle straps so i felt more confidient they won't slip off my feet. i think gatsy is a little lower heeled than stanley. stanley is a little narrower on the toe area.
> but i think i would feel more comfortable wearing gatsy if i need to do more walking...just a tiny little bit. HTH.



Thanks!  The Gatsy is .25" lower so it does help. Ahhh...i think i will pass and be practical. I have too many high heels that sit in the closet.


----------



## jellylicious

ilsecita said:


> Got the Etoile layne shirt today (with blue stripes), it's so flattering! Ordering the one with pink stripes now!



Can we get a mod pix? It's so cute and good to hear that it is flattering on. !


----------



## am2022

So its called french garment cleaners and ask for Greg.
I haven't bought from them but they seem authentic... 
all bobbys dickers and clothing are on sale... and even jennys on sale...
website is available:  frenchgarmentcleaners.com
but i think you have to call to order.
go get them ladies!


----------



## nycbagfiend

another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!

(apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> So its called french garment cleaners and ask for Greg.
> I haven't bought from them but they seem authentic...
> all bobbys dickers and clothing are on sale... and even jennys on sale...
> website is available:  frenchgarmentcleaners.com
> but i think you have to call to order.
> go get them ladies!


this store seems very unique....but it's all the way in brooklyn...



nycbagfiend said:


> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



wow....you look so chic. the sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> So its called french garment cleaners and ask for Greg.
> I haven't bought from them but they seem authentic...
> all bobbys dickers and clothing are on sale... and even jennys on sale...
> website is available:  frenchgarmentcleaners.com
> but i think you have to call to order.
> go get them ladies!



Thanks. I called them but nothing in my size.... 
I bookmarked them...


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



LOVE the Lazios and that gorgeous sweater!!!  So fab!


----------



## larastyle

nycbagfiend said:


> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



Gorgeous.  Love the outfit


----------



## Jaded81

nycbagfiend said:
			
		

> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



I love love love this outfit! 

I have a stricter policy when it comes to clothes, mostly due to budget constraints , generally if I don't wear it at least a couple of times a month, it goes! What did you end up letting go?


----------



## Jaded81

megt10 said:


> You look so cute!
> 
> Thanks June. I have the black too. Keep an eye out they should be on sale soon. I got the khaki pair for less than 100.00.
> 
> You look fantastic. Love.
> 
> 
> Oh, I had to laugh at the first pic without shoes. Adorable. Love your purchase. You can get the Bobbys and Bettys again.





tb-purselover said:


> Very nice all IM outfit! I was hoping you would post soon with your new shoes. They look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, love jacket and pants! I think you made a good choice selling the Bobbys and Bettys for the jacket and pliro pants. You can always repurchase the Bobbys and Betty at a later date. These pieces are not. Maybe something similar, but not these exact cuts and color ways.
> 
> You look beautiful and I love the jacket with the pants.





tonkamama said:


> Super chic!!





sep said:


> Super cute! Love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket looks great on you!!! Congrats!





Isabelfan said:


> Super gorgeous... I love that jacket! I am finding my self- ban is getting very hard to keep.





larastyle said:


> love it.  I really like those striped jeans too.




Thank you so much ladies!!


----------



## Jaded81

Piscesluv said:


> Those pants are adorable!  What's the name?



Pliro


----------



## Jaded81

juneping said:


> thanks *tonka, tb!*!
> 
> here's my gatsy pumps from outnet....my size. i've been bad ush:



Great Score! You look so elegant there!


----------



## Jaded81

Sorry, think I missed afew people.. thank you also June, Jellylicious, Flower, Amacasa!!!


----------



## ilsecita

Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.


----------



## Jayne1

ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.


Nice!! Is it true to size?


----------



## ilsecita

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> Nice!! Is it true to size?



I had to go up in size but that was mostly to prevent the chest area from looking too tight


----------



## flower71

ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.


I like it, but I love your shoes


----------



## bbagsforever

Love that this thread is moving again! Here is a recent pic of my friend in her IM pants...It is snowing in the UK right now so I am very jealous of these beach shots! I am considering getting these pants in this season's red colourway, these look really comfy and easy to wear.


----------



## bbagsforever

ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.


Awesome shoes! Are they Valentino?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Awesome shoes! Are they Valentino?



most definitely


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving again! Here is a recent pic of my friend in her IM pants...It is snowing in the UK right now so I am very jealous of these beach shots! I am considering getting these pants in this season's red colourway, these look really comfy and easy to wear.



I have that on my list, can't wait to try it out. I hope it isn't too thin/flimsy or else my thighs won't be too happy about that. Already out of stock in my size on NAP!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jaded81 said:


> I had to sell my Bobbys and now Bettys to fund the jacket and jeans but it was worth it!



i somehow missed this one earlier...i love both pieces, jaded!  awesome find on the pilros!

the bobbys and bettys will still be around but i'm not sure the jacket (and def not the pilros!) will!  in my opinion, good exchange!


----------



## Jayne1

It seems that her tee shirts are slim fitting this season. Has anyone tried the tees for spring?


----------



## am2022

Barneys now have the clarisse boots for preorder in all sizes
It's so pretty !!! Heel height is 3 1/2 inches


NYC: that sweater is to die for!!! We're lazio sisters !!! 
Bbags: now the beach is my favorite place on earth!!!  
Ilsetica:  love the top!! Congrats!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> It seems that her tee shirts are slim fitting this season. Has anyone tried the tees for spring?



I tried on one of the short sleeve crewnecks and they do fit much slimmer than last season. I tried on the S and it fit fine, which is what I would normally wear. I think it just depends on what you're looking for whether to size up or stay with your normal size.


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



Love your sweater!! Gorgeous pairing!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I tried on one of the short sleeve crewnecks and they do fit much slimmer than last season. I tried on the S and it fit fine, which is what I would normally wear. I think it just depends on what you're looking for whether to size up or stay with your normal size.


Thank you!

I bought enough from last year and last fall that I'll probably pass on the spring tees -- I like my tees to have a nice drape.


----------



## weibaobai




----------



## Straight-Laced

ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.




I like this shirt on you! 
I bought the collarless tunic style in blue (Lana I think it's called) and now I'd like the red/pink Layne 
The fabric is so soft and light, it has a bit of a 70's cheesecloth look and feel to it.


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving again! Here is a recent pic of my friend in her IM pants...It is snowing in the UK right now so I am very jealous of these beach shots! I am considering getting these pants in this season's red colourway, these look really comfy and easy to wear.




hehe I know this beach _very_ well


----------



## Straight-Laced

weibaobai said:


>



Very nice!!!  
I like your shoes


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> another sale purchase...the lazios!  when they first came out i was pretty ambivalent about the pony hair, but the more i saw them the more they grew on me!  i decided if my size was still available come sale i'd give them a try...a pair popped up on NAP in my size and the rest is history!
> 
> (apologies...surprisingly an otherwise IM-less outfit...balenciaga sweater and old jbrand jeans!)



This is my favorite bal sweater ever. I was also going to get this but with my active kiddos (who live to use me as a jungle gym) I had to let it go. It looked so fragile u thought one jump from my kids and it would have been a goner. So jelly you have it!

You look amazing in this outfit. So long and tall, and the sweater color way you chose is perfect for your coloring.



ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.


Very nice!!! Love the shoes .



bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving again! Here is a recent pic of my friend in her IM pants...It is snowing in the UK right now so I am very jealous of these beach shots! I am considering getting these pants in this season's red colourway, these look really comfy and easy to wear.



Pretty and I wish I was at the beach!


----------



## tb-purselover

Cute! Love the Momo.


----------



## nycbagfiend

weibaobai said:


>



so pretty!  you always look so polished and put together!


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> This is my favorite bal sweater ever. I was also going to get this but with my active kiddos (who live to use me as a jungle gym) I had to let it go. It looked so fragile u thought one jump from my kids and it would have been a goner. So jelly you have it!
> 
> You look amazing in this outfit. So long and tall, and the sweater color way you chose is perfect for your coloring.
> 
> tb, go for the sweater!  i bought it at barneys about a month or so ago so maybe there's another floating around!  it's sturdier then it seems--i've got a 4 yr old that also thinks i'm a climbing wall and it's held up well!  pretty thick and warm too...
> 
> (i'm all for the hard sell!)


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


>



Gorgeous on you! We are jacket twins - you just gave me a styling idea for mine! Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

ilsecita said:


> Here's me trying the Layne at Nordstrom! I really like it. I took it home  and am ordering the one with pink stripes from NAP.



Great shirt! (And I love your mini Schnauzers in your avatar. I have one, too!)


----------



## Greentea

Saw the Etoile Noah sweatshirt like this but in navy/red today at Nordstrom. Anyone have it, yet? It looks like it fits really well and it's whimsical. Not sure I want to pay $340 for a sweatshirt, though. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=etoi...0&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:87&tx=55&ty=62


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> tb, go for the sweater!  i bought it at barneys about a month or so ago so maybe there's another floating around!  it's sturdier then it seems--i've got a 4 yr old that also thinks i'm a climbing wall and it's held up well!  pretty thick and warm too...
> (i'm all for the hard sell!)



Oh I wish I could. But I must be good for now. I have been really bad and got a bunch of stuff I really shouldn't have. So I have to sit on my hands for now.



Greentea said:


> Saw the Etoile Noah sweatshirt like this but in navy/red today at Nordstrom. Anyone have it, yet? It looks like it fits really well and it's whimsical. Not sure I want to pay $340 for a sweatshirt, though.



I have this in the grey/red combo. But I would love to see pics of the navy/red! It is a great fit. The cut is really nice and I love the retro, whimsical feel of it!


----------



## ilsecita

flower71 said:


> I like it, but I love your shoes



hehe thank you!



bbagsforever said:


> Awesome shoes! Are they Valentino?



yes ma'am!



amacasa said:


> Ilsetica:  love the top!! Congrats!



thanks! 



Straight-Laced said:


> I like this shirt on you!
> I bought the collarless tunic style in blue (Lana I think it's called) and now I'd like the red/pink Layne
> The fabric is so soft and light, it has a bit of a 70's cheesecloth look and feel to it.


I agree! the fabric is so great and lightweight! It will be perfect for warm weather 



tb-purselover said:


> Very nice!!! Love the shoes .



Thank you!!



Greentea said:


> Great shirt! (And I love your mini Schnauzers in your avatar. I have one, too!)



Awww I bet your schnauzer is super cute too!


----------



## bbagsforever

weibaobai said:


>


This jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## bbagsforever

Straight-Laced said:


> hehe I know this beach _very_ well


Are you from that area?


----------



## bbagsforever

Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!



Gorgeous jacket and it looks great on you.


----------



## am2022

Lovely sade!
I've been intrigued by the Westwood pirate boot but haven't taken the plunge as I feel I'm too old for them
Can you comment on the sizing and versatility?
Thanks dear!


bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> Lovely sade!
> I've been intrigued by the Westwood pirate boot but haven't taken the plunge as I feel I'm too old for them
> Can you comment on the sizing and versatility?
> Thanks dear!



You are not too old!! I feel they are quite versatile. I wear them with dresses also. They are really comfy which makes them easier to wear too. 
In terms of sizing, they were all over the place. I ended up going 2 sizes down! I would recommend definitely trying them in the store.


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!



you wear it well!  i've the sade in the cognac color...wish i'd bought it in black! (i've also got the same IRO jumper as you...our closets seem to have similar contents!)


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!



Nice! The leather on the Sade looks really nice and wrinkly, soft. I love the IRO sweater and the boots too!


----------



## am2022

Well thanks... but i am getting there.
anyways, there was a great vogue spread with giselle in 2011 and there was a lot of marant and vivienne westwood pirate boot pairings...

I just loved it!




bbagsforever said:


> You are not too old!! I feel they are quite versatile. I wear them with dresses also. They are really comfy which makes them easier to wear too.
> In terms of sizing, they were all over the place. I ended up going 2 sizes down! I would recommend definitely trying them in the store.


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> Well thanks... but i am getting there.
> anyways, there was a great vogue spread with giselle in 2011 and there was a lot of marant and vivienne westwood pirate boot pairings...
> 
> I just loved it!



I know exactly the Vogue spread you mean!


----------



## tb-purselover

Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.



Nice haul! My faves are the cooper pants.


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.



ditto to what jellybebe said..awesome haul!
love the plum trainers--the color is beautiful!  

have you decided what's staying and going?!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks straight-laced!  



Straight-Laced said:


> Very nice!!!
> I like your shoes


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks nycbagfiend~  You're too kind 



nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty!  you always look so polished and put together!


----------



## weibaobai

thanks bbagsforever!



bbagsforever said:


> This jacket looks amazing on you!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks greentea~  this jkt has been very versatile!



Greentea said:


> Gorgeous on you! We are jacket twins - you just gave me a styling idea for mine! Thanks!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!


lovely jacket, i have the Kady in framboise and just love it to bits!



tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


oh, I love the sneakers ...and the pants! what are you keeping?



weibaobai said:


>



such a beauty you are! So serene


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you so much flower71~  so sweet of you 



flower71 said:


> such a beauty you are! So serene


----------



## Pembldon

Has anyone seen the bomer shape version of the Ariana cardi? I saw a picture of it on the Charlotte for Shine blog but haven't seen it anywhere. Plus it's really hard to search as I don't know he name Tia


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks *NYC *and *Flower*! It was fun.

I think I am leaning towards sending back the jacket and sand colored Brooklyn jeans. The jacket is really nice, the quality is great. But I just feel it is a bit pricey for a cotton blend jacket. The brooklyn jeans are ok, but the color isn't the most complimentary with my skin tone. It washes me out. Also they do not fit as nicely as the cooper jeans. They are a bit big/loose on the calves and bottom, ankle hem.

I am having a hard time deciding if I should let the jacket go back. I love the look with the cooper jeans and I don't have a fashionable light jacket at all. Thoughts (enabling  )?

The skirt, cooper jeans and plum bobbys are keepers, for sure!




flower71 said:


> oh, I love the sneakers ...and the pants! what are you keeping?





nycbagfiend said:


> ditto to what jellybebe said..awesome haul!
> love the plum trainers--the color is beautiful!
> 
> have you decided what's staying and going?!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


I'm on the fence about those bomber style jackets.  I like boyish, but what to wear with it?  I love everything else!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Thanks NYC and Flower! It was fun.
> 
> I think I am leaning towards sending back the jacket and sand colored Brooklyn jeans. The jacket is really nice, the quality is great. But I just feel it is a bit pricey for a cotton blend jacket. The brooklyn jeans are ok, but the color isn't the most complimentary with my skin tone. It washes me out. Also they do not fit as nicely as the cooper jeans. They are a bit big/loose on the calves and bottom, ankle hem.
> 
> I am having a hard time deciding if I should let the jacket go back. I love the look with the cooper jeans and I don't have a fashionable light jacket at all. Thoughts (enabling  )?
> 
> The skirt, cooper jeans and plum bobbys are keepers, for sure!



I really am digging the bomber jacket but I agree with the price. Hard decision to make. Love everything else and mostly the Cooper which I'm also eyeing on.


----------



## am2022

very nice tb!!!
esp. loving the skirt and the plum bobbys!!!



tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


----------



## gymangel812

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.



Everything is lovely!! Where did you find the plum bobbys and skirt?


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.




*tb-purselover* you look fab in the Cooper pants!!!    I'm betting you'll get a lot of wear out of them.
I love the bomber on you but I like bomber style jackets (as Isabel Marant so obviously does too) and I find them easy to throw on with my every day wardrobe.  I just think of them as tomboy cardigans  
Maybe this particular one will still be around at sale time?


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Are you from that area?


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> I'm on the fence about those bomber style jackets.  I like boyish, but what to wear with it?  I love everything else!



Yes, it is a bit boyish. I can't help but be attracted to tomboy stuff this year. Or in general lol. 

I think I would wear the bomber jacket with a flirty skirt, like the Sandrine skirt?



jellylicious said:


> I really am digging the bomber jacket but I agree with the price. Hard decision to make. Love everything else and mostly the Cooper which I'm also eyeing on.



Thanks! The fit on the Cooper is right on amazing. So flattering. I find them true to size. I have a sz 38 on and the were tight around waist but stretched out.the size 40 looked loose: not skinny or fitted or flattering. I would say the fit is similar to the Ivo cords. But a more flattering cut and length IMHO.



amacasa said:


> very nice tb!!!
> esp. loving the skirt and the plum bobbys!!!



Thanks! My favorites too. I am going to pair them together heehee



gymangel812 said:


> Everything is lovely!! Where did you find the plum bobbys and skirt?



Thanks! I got the plum Bobby's at La Garconne and the Sandrine skirt in black at Isabel Marant NYC. But you can get it DIANI too.



Straight-Laced said:


> tb-purselover you look fab in the Cooper pants!!!    I'm betting you'll get a lot of wear out of them.
> I love the bomber on you but I like bomber style jackets (as Isabel Marant so obviously does too) and I find them easy to throw on with my every day wardrobe.  I just think of them as tomboy cardigans
> Maybe this particular one will still be around at sale time?



I like it too. The smaller sizes seem to sell out before sale time. It is a sz 36 and the 38 would be too wide. 

I love the bomber too! To me they are easy to throw on and add extra style easily. Argh decisions! I hate having to gamble hoping it makes it to sale.


----------



## jadecee

So excited! I managed to snag a pair of lazios at 70% off during the sales! I'm telling myself it offsets some of the full price purchases.

Not the best pic but snapped it quickly before leaving work.


----------



## KristyDarling

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks *NYC *and *Flower*! It was fun.
> 
> I think I am leaning towards sending back the jacket and sand colored Brooklyn jeans. The jacket is really nice, the quality is great. But I just feel it is a bit pricey for a cotton blend jacket. The brooklyn jeans are ok, but the color isn't the most complimentary with my skin tone. It washes me out. Also they do not fit as nicely as the cooper jeans. They are a bit big/loose on the calves and bottom, ankle hem.
> 
> I am having a hard time deciding if I should let the jacket go back. I love the look with the cooper jeans and I don't have a fashionable light jacket at all. Thoughts (enabling  )?
> 
> The skirt, cooper jeans and plum bobbys are keepers, for sure!



TB, you look awesome!  The bomber/baseball style jackets are pretty ubiquitous now, so if you're not feeling the love 100%, then maybe you should just get a similar non-IM version for less. I never advocate paying $$$$$ for something one is not absolutely head over heels in love with.   LOVE the Coopers on you!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.



what a haul!! 
i like that last skirt or shorts?? it's on my wish list....can you post a mod pix of it pls??


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.




Wow!!


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> Here are some recent pics of me in my Sade jacket. I wasn't 100% sold when I first got it, but now it is super soft and has started to get that lovely worn in feeling. IM leather jackets are expensive but worth it in my opinion!



Very chic!!


----------



## tb-purselover

KristyDarling said:


> TB, you look awesome!  The bomber/baseball style jackets are pretty ubiquitous now, so if you're not feeling the love 100%, then maybe you should just get a similar non-IM version for less. I never advocate paying $$$$$ for something one is not absolutely head over heels in love with.   LOVE the Coopers on you!



Thank you *KristyDarling*!!!

Well, I will have to play with it more tomorrow with outfits and see about the bomber. It isn't that I don't love it, more that I feel guilty after spending so much for a cotton jacket lol. I have a friend coming over tomorrow and I will show her and dh to get their opinions.



juneping said:


> what a haul!!
> i like that last skirt or shorts?? it's on my wish list....can you post a mod pix of it pls??



Thanks you *Junpineg*! Yes, it is the Sandrine skirt in black. I will post mod pics when I have a chance. It is a very flattering skirt this season. What I like is that it isn't cut too short like similar skirts in the previous seasons. It is true to size.



tonkamama said:


> Wow!!


Thanks *Tonka*! Eeee-yeah. I had a momentary laspe of reason and went a little click happy. But I love all the pieces and am happy! I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


Nice loots! I have the skirt too but in blue. Sized up for a wider fit though..
How do you like the baseball jacket and pants?


----------



## tb-purselover

stefeilnately said:


> Nice loots! I have the skirt too but in blue. Sized up for a wider fit though..
> How do you like the baseball jacket and pants?



Thanks so much! I love the skirt. I can see it going with a lot of things in my wardrobe. The print is so pretty too: not to large and not too small, so very flattering imho.

Are you asking about the cooper pant? I LOVE them. They are cut really nicely. I also noticed a small detail, a hem going down the front of the thigh to the ankle. It isn't a hem turned in, but turned out. It isn't really a hem, but a tiny bunching similar to the pliro pants. It is hard to explain. So it really makes the leg look nice. I hope that makes sense. 

The Brooklyn are cut a bit differently then the Cooper. The ankle hem is a touch wider. So it flares out a bit on me. As I compared the width of the leg it was about 1/3" wider, both the Cooper and Brooklyn were in sz 38. These will be going back. It sort of made me look a little frumpy. Sizing down would not have worked because the waist was a good fit and any smaller I would not have been able to get them over my hips.

I like the bomber jacket, actually love it. But I am having a hard time justifying the price for a cotton jacket. But I am researching for other cheaper options and none I seem to love more. So I am still on the fence on whether to return it or keep it. I don't think it will make it to sale in a sz 36. Maybe it will, but I would have to call boutiques individually (or stalk online) to search come sale time and I am not good at the searching for stuff. I am always late to the parade, iykwim. I am going to play with it tomorrow and decide.


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!



Goodness, such style! I have that Fara shirt and I love it to bits! I don't wear shorts but I pair my shirt with my Jbrand cargo pants and heels


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> Goodness, such style! I have that Fara shirt and I love it to bits! I don't wear shorts but I pair my shirt with my Jbrand cargo pants and heels



That sounds awesome...show us!


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> just Pm'd you...
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> IM sizing is not very consistent. for the gatsy, they run TTS. if you are 38.5 then get the 39. IM doesn't do half size. for the stanley, they run small...i sized up.
> 
> 
> oh..i am sorry....when i got them, there were still many sizes left. what size are you?
> 
> 
> yes..they are very comfy. esp for my small heels, they didn't slip off....


Hi Juneping...I wear a 5.5 or 6 in shoes...I would love to find those shoes my size but I am now tempted by many other pieces...


----------



## arguspeace

Hi everyone, I try to buy IM only on sale but couldn't resist this one.  I will wear this skirt (shiso leaf print) as much as possible to get the CPW (cost per wear) down!


----------



## Jayne1

jadecee said:


> So excited! I managed to snag a pair of lazios at 70% off during the sales! I'm telling myself it offsets some of the full price purchases.
> 
> Not the best pic but snapped it quickly before leaving work.


Stunning! The whole thing!


----------



## honeybunch

Just bought this jacket from Harvey Nichols in the sale, although I paid less than the sale price on NAP.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314614

As I couldn't get hold of the Momo jacket anywhere, I thought this was a nice alternative.  Fits like a dream.  It's my first piece from IM and I'm hooked.


----------



## irene83

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!



Love the style!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!


there's one on vestiairecollective.com, though I think it's actually the dress version!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> That sounds awesome...show us!



haha, when the weather heats up, promise


----------



## flower71

jadecee said:


> So excited! I managed to snag a pair of lazios at 70% off during the sales! I'm telling myself it offsets some of the full price purchases.
> 
> Not the best pic but snapped it quickly before leaving work.



oh , lucky you , 70%


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> Hi everyone, I try to buy IM only on sale but couldn't resist this one.  I will wear this skirt (shiso leaf print) as much as possible to get the CPW (cost per wear) down!



For me, IM is all about CPW, really! lovely skirt. I can't wait to see IRL the collection...by the end of the week my SA told me...uh oh...


----------



## jadecee

tb-purselover said:


> I like the bomber jacket, actually love it. But I am having a hard time justifying the price for a cotton jacket. But I am researching for other cheaper options and none I seem to love more. So I am still on the fence on whether to return it or keep it. I don't think it will make it to sale in a sz 36. Maybe it will, but I would have to call boutiques individually (or stalk online) to search come sale time and I am not good at the searching for stuff. I am always late to the parade, iykwim. I am going to play with it tomorrow and decide.



I like the bomber jacket on you.  Looks great!  If you love it, it'll be worth it.  Would you feel less guilty of the price if you could get the cost per wear down?  Would you get sick of it if you wore it like your "spring jacket uniform"?



bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!


  What a fab outfit!  I wish I could pull off leather shorts.



Jayne1 said:


> Stunning! The whole thing!


  Thank you!



flower71 said:


> oh , lucky you , 70%


 I know!  I can't believe my luck on those!


----------



## juliex0x0

Hi Ladies! Has anyone tried on the Daryl dress from Etoile this season? It looks oversized, but I'm curious if its running big or tts? TIA!


----------



## tb-purselover

jadecee said:


> I like the bomber jacket on you.  Looks great!  If you love it, it'll be worth it.  Would you feel less guilty of the price if you could get the cost per wear down?  *Would you get sick of it if you wore it like your "spring jacket uniform"?*


I might do that. I don't think I will get sick of it as my spring jacket. It will be easy to do. I've been looking for a cheaper alternative and none are calling to me. I do love the retro feel and the matte cotton. The embroidery on the front and back is very nicely done, pretty.

I just need to play with it. I was going to today, except my younger daughter is sick today so no playing for me .



bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in the Isabel Marant Fara shirt. I have had this on my wishlist for a while and am hoping one will show up on e**y!



Beautiful! I love the Fara shirt. She is fabulous and so pretty. I love how she paired it with the leather shorts. Perfect.

I wasn't able to get it at sale time. But I was able to pick up the sleeveless version of the Fara at on 70% sale. It is easy to wear and so cool.



arguspeace said:


> Hi everyone, I try to buy IM only on sale but couldn't resist this one.  I will wear this skirt (shiso leaf print) as much as possible to get the CPW (cost per wear) down!


This is very pretty! You look gorgeous. Enjoy your new purchase!



jadecee said:


> So excited! I managed to snag a pair of lazios at 70% off during the sales! I'm telling myself it offsets some of the full price purchases.



Awesome deal for an ultra cool pair of boots! I love the Lazios. The goat hair adds that special touch. It look so pretty when the sun hits the front of the boots.


----------



## ericat

tb-purselover said:


> Some things I just got in and wanted to share. I am not sure if I will be keeping it all or not.


love the coopers, especially in this colorway!!


----------



## gymangel812

another im outfit post:





white hippo jacket with black leather dickers


----------



## jellylicious

arguspeace said:


> Hi everyone, I try to buy IM only on sale but couldn't resist this one.  I will wear this skirt (shiso leaf print) as much as possible to get the CPW (cost per wear) down!



Cute on you! You'll def get a lot of wear out of it. 



honeybunch said:


> Just bought this jacket from Harvey Nichols in the sale, although I paid less than the sale price on NAP.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314614
> 
> As I couldn't get hold of the Momo jacket anywhere, I thought this was a nice alternative.  Fits like a dream.  It's my first piece from IM and I'm hooked.


Mod pix please! 



gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers


Looks really great on you. Love it!


----------



## mercer

Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week! 

The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!


----------



## tb-purselover

ericat said:


> love the coopers, especially in this colorway!!



Thank you! I love this colorway too. The other colorway that I've seen is more brown and would look horrible on me.


----------



## tb-purselover

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



Love it! How do you feel about the dickers in leather? I have them in suede and was debating taking the plunge into a leather pair. But I am not sure they will be as comfy. The look is very different vs. the suede ones, more dressy? Also, how is the leather? Thanks!



mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



I love this dress on you. It looks great. The pattern is nice and it looks great on. 

Your legs are nice, not sure what you are talking about! Enjoy yourself in Mexico. So jelly you are going to a warm place.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers


you look nice...love the jacket.



mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



it's not too short...i think it's perfect!! looks very nice on you. have a great vaca!!


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



It's gorgeous on you and i think you have the legs to show off. Perfect dress for Mexico! I give it 2 thumbs up too! I want this now!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



So pretty! Congrats on the gorgy new dress.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!




I LOVE this dress - you look great in it!!
The blue is such a gorgeous shade and the simple cut makes it a perfect holiday piece  
Enjoy!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers




Lovely jacket - it fits you just right.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies I tried the Samuel midi/maxi dress in both paisley colourways.
The Samuel has been very popular - it seems to have sold out all over the place.
Well it looked absolutely frightful on me!!!  I felt like a tiny little dumpy hippie in it - not my preferred look.  If anyone under 5'7" can carry this dress off they deserve a medal (I'm 5'4").  
I'm crazy about paisley though so I may try the shorter style (Sofia).








Anyway, here are the Violet and Henna colours side by side.
If I can retrieve any more pictures from my now permanently dead camera I'll post them too.


----------



## am2022

gymangel:  love the whole look.. first time to see the hippo here... congrats!!!

Mercer: can you take me with you.. i am so tired of cold weather... lovely dress and you carry it well... enjoy the sand, the beach, sunshine, tequila and lots of ceviche... 

SL:  I did notice that.. the dress was sold out and at that price... amazing huh!  anyways, montaignemarket has everything in all sizes and prints... and there is the paisley silea skirt that is so pretty!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> SL:  I did notice that.. the dress was sold out and at that price... amazing huh!  anyways, montaignemarket has everything in all sizes and prints... and there is the paisley silea skirt that is so pretty!!!




I know, the Samuel price is high!!!  It was going to be my big buy of the season - I collect dresses you know!  
I used to buy from MM but now they have a message on all IM saying only for delivery to the EU   
I'd so love to see a modelling shot of the Silea.  It's very appealing.


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks so much! I love the skirt. I can see it going with a lot of things in my wardrobe. The print is so pretty too: not to large and not too small, so very flattering imho.
> 
> Are you asking about the cooper pant? I LOVE them. They are cut really nicely. I also noticed a small detail, a hem going down the front of the thigh to the ankle. It isn't a hem turned in, but turned out. It isn't really a hem, but a tiny bunching similar to the pliro pants. It is hard to explain. So it really makes the leg look nice. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> The Brooklyn are cut a bit differently then the Cooper. The ankle hem is a touch wider. So it flares out a bit on me. As I compared the width of the leg it was about 1/3" wider, both the Cooper and Brooklyn were in sz 38. These will be going back. It sort of made me look a little frumpy. Sizing down would not have worked because the waist was a good fit and any smaller I would not have been able to get them over my hips.
> 
> I like the bomber jacket, actually love it. But I am having a hard time justifying the price for a cotton jacket. But I am researching for other cheaper options and none I seem to love more. So I am still on the fence on whether to return it or keep it. I don't think it will make it to sale in a sz 36. Maybe it will, but I would have to call boutiques individually (or stalk online) to search come sale time and I am not good at the searching for stuff. I am always late to the parade, iykwim. I am going to play with it tomorrow and decide.


Thanks for the detailed review!

I got my skirt from Matches and I cant wait to wear it..lol Its really comfortable and I hope it will be something I will wear often.

You look great with the pants but I usually have no luck with pants that I cant try on. 

As for the jacket, it sure looks good and comfortable. It is one of those things that you just need a really good one. Good luck on deciding whether to keep it!  I have the rodger in the past and it was a beautiful jacket. Unfortunately I juts couldnt carry it off..


----------



## honeybunch

jellylicious said:


> Cute on you! You'll def get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> Mod pix please!
> 
> 
> Looks really great on you. Love it!



I will try to. I get a bit too shy about doing modelling pics!


----------



## bbagsforever

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers


Love this! I have the Hippo in black...it is such an amazing piece! How versatile are you finding it?


----------



## larastyle

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried the Samuel midi/maxi dress in both paisley colourways.
> The Samuel has been very popular - it seems to have sold out all over the place.
> Well it looked absolutely frightful on me!!!  I felt like a tiny little dumpy hippie in it - not my preferred look.  If anyone under 5'7" can carry this dress off they deserve a medal (I'm 5'4").
> I'm crazy about paisley though so I may try the shorter style (Sofia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the Violet and Henna colours side by side.
> If I can retrieve any more pictures from my now permanently dead camera I'll post them too.



I love that dress but too expensive for me! I am a fashion stylists and you can definitely pull it off... try to leave the neck open,  roll up the sleeves, and pull the kirt up so it can show your legs a little. Maxi is too much fabric on small frame so you need to show as much skin as possible w/o changing the look of the dress...I don't know your body type but petites can definitely pull of a maxi dress, if worn the right way. I  am petite myself.  Think Nicole Richie   and of course, Sofia dress is the other option.


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Hi everyone, I try to buy IM only on sale but couldn't resist this one.  I will wear this skirt (shiso leaf print) as much as possible to get the CPW (cost per wear) down!



I love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



Love this on you. Makes me wish I had bought the jacket when I had the chance.


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



Such a cute dress Mercer. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jadecee

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



Looks great!  It looks so natural and pretty on you and not like how I see the hippo on the rack (the embellishments worried me), but now seeing you it looks great!



mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



I think this looks wonderful on you and not too short at all!  perfect length!  So jelly of your vacation.  It's been FREEZING here and beach life would be amazing and especially so with this fantastic IM tunic!


----------



## juneping

red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:
			
		

> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...



YAY!!  Congrats! Looking fab and cozy with the bobbies and  Paco.


----------



## am2022

Love love the Bobbys June!!! So cozy and chic with the paco!!!



juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


----------



## jadecee

juneping said:
			
		

> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...



Looks great! I love that pop of colour!


----------



## gymangel812

megt10 said:


> Love this on you. Makes me wish I had bought the jacket when I had the chance.


thanks!



jadecee said:


> Looks great!  It looks so natural and pretty on you and not like how I see the hippo on the rack (the embellishments worried me), but now seeing you it looks great!


thanks! yeah i thought it might be a bit much in pics but it's totally wearable.



jellylicious said:


> Cute on you! You'll def get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> 
> Mod pix please!
> 
> 
> Looks really great on you. Love it!


thanks!



tb-purselover said:


> Love it! How do you feel about the dickers in leather? I have them in suede and was debating taking the plunge into a leather pair. But I am not sure they will be as comfy. The look is very different vs. the suede ones, more dressy? Also, how is the leather? Thanks!


i love them in leather. i think they can be dressed up or down. i've only worn them a few times but i find them to be comfy.



juneping said:


> you look nice...love the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not too short...i think it's perfect!! looks very nice on you. have a great vaca!!


thanks!



Straight-Laced said:


> Lovely jacket - it fits you just right.


thanks!

oh how i wish matches shipped to the US  want the sandrine skirt.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


So pretty!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...



Very pretty!!! I love the red, perfect shade of red.


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...



LOve love love,  I am thinking of getting the plum ones ...


----------



## larastyle

thinking of getting this top...


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried the Samuel midi/maxi dress in both paisley colourways.
> The Samuel has been very popular - it seems to have sold out all over the place.
> Well it looked absolutely frightful on me!!!  I felt like a tiny little dumpy hippie in it - not my preferred look.  If anyone under 5'7" can carry this dress off they deserve a medal (I'm 5'4").
> I'm crazy about paisley though so I may try the shorter style (Sofia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the Violet and Henna colours side by side.
> If I can retrieve any more pictures from my now permanently dead camera I'll post them too.



thank you so much for posting this!  I love the samuel!  I've been waiting for it and it was gone so fast!  The colors are so pretty!


----------



## larastyle

mercer said:


> thank you so much for posting this!  I love the samuel!  I've been waiting for it and it was gone so fast!  The colors are so pretty!



La Garconne still has it in violet, in every size.
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=18712&sid=1233&pid=1233


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> Such a cute dress Mercer. I hope you feel better soon.







> I think this looks wonderful on you and not too short at all!  perfect length!  So jelly of your vacation.  It's been FREEZING here and beach life would be amazing and especially so with this fantastic IM tunic!





juneping said:


> you look nice...love the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> it's not too short...i think it's perfect!! looks very nice on you. have a great vaca!!





jellylicious said:


> It's gorgeous on you and i think you have the legs to show off. Perfect dress for Mexico! I give it 2 thumbs up too! I want this now!





jellybebe said:


> So pretty! Congrats on the gorgy new dress.





Straight-Laced said:


> I LOVE this dress - you look great in it!!
> The blue is such a gorgeous shade and the simple cut makes it a perfect holiday piece
> Enjoy!!



Many thanks to everyone for  taking the time to say such nice things!  The flu has made me feel so down in the dumps, and you guys  really cheered me up!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...




How lovely!  The bobbys are the perfect pop of color!


----------



## mercer

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



So cute!  I love this!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> YAY!!  Congrats! Looking fab and cozy with the bobbies and  Paco.





amacasa said:


> Love love the Bobbys June!!! So cozy and chic with the paco!!!





jadecee said:


> Looks great! I love that pop of colour!





Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!





tb-purselover said:


> Very pretty!!! I love the red, perfect shade of red.





larastyle said:


> LOve love love,  I am thinking of getting the plum ones ...



thank you ladies!!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> How lovely!  The bobbys are the perfect pop of color!



thank you mercer!!

not sure why i couldn't multi-quote you....


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...



Love them June, you look fabulous.


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> Love them June, you look fabulous.



thank you meg!!


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> I love the whole outfit.



Awww thanks so much!  Especially nice to hear after a long day


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> For me, IM is all about CPW, really! lovely skirt. I can't wait to see IRL the collection...by the end of the week my SA told me...uh oh...


uh oh is right!  and it's almost the end of the week!


----------



## arguspeace

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!


gorgeous...perfect for resort!


----------



## tonkamama

gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



*gymangel812 ~* Chic pairing.  



mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!



*mercer ~* Love the pattern of the dress. Daryl is a lovely dress fits you perfectly!   I had same issue (hook & eye) with IM dresses, I just gave it up at the end and wore it open... lol.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> thank you so much for posting this!  I love the samuel!  I've been waiting for it and it was gone so fast!  The colors are so pretty!



That was a _very_ grumpy post from me!  
I really wanted the Samuel dress but it didn't want me   

*mercer* I hope you try the Samuel - I really think you could wear it.  I'm sure I've seen a pic of you wearing the Nilsen dress without a belt and looking lovely (I have to belt my Nilsen or I look completely shapeless) so I'm thinking that you carry long, loose and flowy pieces with style.


----------



## Straight-Laced

larastyle said:


> I love that dress but too expensive for me! I am a fashion stylists and you can definitely pull it off... try to leave the neck open,  roll up the sleeves, and pull the kirt up so it can show your legs a little. Maxi is too much fabric on small frame so you need to show as much skin as possible w/o changing the look of the dress...I don't know your body type but petites can definitely pull of a maxi dress, if worn the right way. I  am petite myself.  Think Nicole Richie   and of course, Sofia dress is the other option.




*larastyle* thank you for the styling tips! 
I do love maxi styles - I live by the beach so they really work for me but there is so much fabric below the seamed waistline on the Samuel that it all bunched up below the belt when I tried to shorten the length   
Maybe I didn't try hard enough to get it right!

The other maxi from this season that I'm loving is the Melissande  
But it's dreadfully expensive too


----------



## tb-purselover

Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



You look so cute and comfy!!!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



tes chic....love the lilac.
bf said the bobbys look so much better than the high top sneakers....


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, should I get the Octavia jacket at 50% off?  I can't try before I buy, unfortunately, but I've heard it's very long.  Some pics on the Internet make it look really long and not very fitted, but in the others the length looks okay and it looks quite tight. I'm 5'3.5" so I don't want it to look too long and loose on me.


----------



## larastyle

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



thank you!  was waiting for a mod pic of lilas ...love them.


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> tes chic....love the lilac.
> bf said the bobbys look so much better than the high top sneakers....



June, my hubby says the same thing!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies!

*Juneping*, yeah my dh says the same thing. He calls my high tops "moon shoes" or "ski boots." ! But I love them all none the less. 

*lara* You're welcome .



arguspeace said:


> You look so cute and comfy!!!





juneping said:


> tes chic....love the lilac.
> bf said the bobbys look so much better than the high top sneakers....





larastyle said:


> thank you!  was waiting for a mod pic of lilas ...love them.


----------



## gymangel812

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



lovely! i really need to find a pair of the lilas bobbys!!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Everyone looks so nice in their modeling pictures!  Here's me in the Daryl. Sorry for the dusty mirror and Cousin It hair disguise! I've been knocked out with the flu for the last week!
> 
> The Daryl is great!  I'm leaving for Mexico in a couple of weeks and this will be perfect.  I wish it were a smidge longer, my legs are not my favorite thing, but I feel more forgiving about myself at a resort! The forgiveness might have something to do with tequila.  The only weird thing is the collar- it zips by the neck and there is a little hook and eye that needs to be folded over.  But overall I give it a thumbs up!


Lovely dress, and lucky you, going to the heat! Have loads of fun and sun for us all freezing our necks off! I need a sundress, eyeing one in the Etoile line



juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


Excuse me? So Last season? No way, these are "classics" IMO! Congrats girl


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.


 adorable tb! The bobbys just add to your outfit..; I am sucha fan of these sneakers, I wear my black ones ALL the time! I am even having issues with the quality, the black is wearing off in some parts of the shoes...anyone had problems with the Bobbys? Only had them for a few months and this happened quite early, like a month after...tut tut, IM and her quality problems...good thing I love her or else I'd have stopped buying her clothes a long time ago...Sorry, my rant is over



gymangel812 said:


> another im outfit post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white hippo jacket with black leather dickers



This jacket is such a beauty! You wear it well! Now that's what I call a great CPW item too...I can't justify another jacket right now but it was on my wishlist in black. Oh well, thanks so much for your mod pics, i can live through you


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


the pop of colour looks awesome! Nice one Juneping!


----------



## Piscesluv

Can anyone recommend the website Forward by Elyse Walker? I'm looking to purchase the Maxime sweater. (LINK HERE.)  I've only seen this color blue/red on this website.  Has anyone seen it elsewhere? Thank you!


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



You look so cute and comfy. Love it!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Piscesluv said:


> Can anyone recommend the website Forward by Elyse Walker? I'm looking to purchase the Maxime sweater. (LINK HERE.)  I've only seen this color blue/red on this website.  Has anyone seen it elsewhere? Thank you!



Sister website to Revolve Clothing, I've only ever had good experiences


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, should I get the Octavia jacket at 50% off?  I can't try before I buy, unfortunately, but I've heard it's very long.  Some pics on the Internet make it look really long and not very fitted, but in the others the length looks okay and it looks quite tight. I'm 5'3.5" so I don't want it to look too long and loose on me.



Can anyone help with this please?


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Can anyone help with this please?



i'd pass if i were you. it's kind of long and would be longer on you...sorry.


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Excuse me? So Last season? No way, these are "classics" IMO! Congrats girl





bbagsforever said:


> the pop of colour looks awesome! Nice one Juneping!



thank you!!


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> i'd pass if i were you. it's kind of long and would be longer on you...sorry.



Thanks for letting me know as I was just about to phone up and do the telephone order.  I really love the colour and fabric but I guess the Momo would be better for me.  Did you try the Octavia yourself?


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for letting me know as I was just about to phone up and do the telephone order.  I really love the colour and fabric but I guess the Momo would be better for me.  Did you try the Octavia yourself?



no i didn't. but i've seen kayin (logomania) tried and post a mod pix...she's taller than i am (may be 5'10"??)...and she thought it's long and it's long on her. so i would assume on someone 5'4 would be even longer. 
and i don't think gray is a nice color on me....


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> no i didn't. but i've seen kayin (logomania) tried and post a mod pix...she's taller than i am (may be 5'10"??)...and she thought it's long and it's long on her. so i would assume on someone 5'4 would be even longer.
> and i don't think gray is a nice color on me....



Wow, if it's already long on someone who is 5'10" then it will definitely be too long on me.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dcblam

Piscesluv said:


> Can anyone recommend the website Forward by Elyse Walker? I'm looking to purchase the Maxime sweater. (LINK HERE.)  I've only seen this color blue/red on this website.  Has anyone seen it elsewhere? Thank you!



Totally legit and easy to deal with....make sure to use the code TULIP for a discount, think it's 10%???


----------



## jellylicious

dcblam said:


> Totally legit and easy to deal with....make sure to use the code TULIP for a discount, think it's 10%???



The code doesn't work on IM stuff. Certain designers are exempted. I've already tried.


----------



## tb-purselover

gymangel812 said:


> lovely! i really need to find a pair of the lilas bobbys!!





flower71 said:


> adorable tb! The bobbys just add to your outfit..; I am sucha fan of these sneakers, I wear my black ones ALL the time! I am even having issues with the quality, the black is wearing off in some parts of the shoes...anyone had problems with the Bobbys? Only had them for a few months and this happened quite early, like a month after...tut tut, IM and her quality problems...good thing I love her or else I'd have stopped buying her clothes a long time ago...Sorry, my rant is over
> 
> This jacket is such a beauty! You wear it well! Now that's what I call a great CPW item too...I can't justify another jacket right now but it was on my wishlist in black. Oh well, thanks so much for your mod pics, i can live through you



Thank you ladies! I am a huge fan of these sneakers too. It is starting to become a problem where I can't resist all the different colorways!

Yeah, IM quality is a bit annoying. I can totally agree with you there! It is a bit irritating for the price. Even on sale priced items!


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> You look so cute and comfy. Love it!



Thanks you Meg!!! I was super comfy. I love IM for the wearability.


----------



## Pembldon

Piscesluv said:


> Can anyone recommend the website Forward by Elyse Walker? I'm looking to purchase the Maxime sweater. (LINK HERE.)  I've only seen this color blue/red on this website.  Has anyone seen it elsewhere? Thank you!


I'm totally in love with the Maxime in this colour way too and this is the only place I've seen it but I'm in the UK and what with delivery, customs and the already hefty price tag I really don't want to order it from there. Has anyone in England or Europe seen it anywhere else? I've e mailed IM to ask who bought this item but their customer service is beyond bad and from past experience don't expect a reply.


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> uh oh is right!  and it's almost the end of the week!



so disappointed, still no new collection in today (well, a bit but not my cup of tea)...well, guess I will have to wait


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> so disappointed, still no new collection in today (well, a bit but not my cup of tea)...well, guess I will have to wait


maybe that is a good thing?!  i have my eye on the maverick and its cardigan version...did anything catch your eye?


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> maybe that is a good thing?!  i have my eye on the maverick and its cardigan version...did anything catch your eye?



to be honest, no. It really is a good thing. I did see the shayne tunic (paisley), the ginkle jacket, the malone jacket (pics in that order) and the vadim pullovers in yellow and the louison pants. But I really wasn't in a shopping mood...I am really waiting for the etoile line






MALONE


----------



## am2022

Tb!!!!
Love love this!!!
I bought the plum star bayleys at luisviaroma 3 months ago then when they're about to ship I cancelled them .... Only because I've Been wearing  nothing but Bobby's and Betty for the past year and none of the becketts  
Does this color go with a lot in your wardrobe?
Pls do tell!!




tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> Tb!!!!
> Love love this!!!
> I bought the plum star bayleys at luisviaroma 3 months ago then when they're about to ship I cancelled them .... Only because I've Been wearing  nothing but Bobby's and Betty for the past year and none of the becketts
> Does this color go with a lot in your wardrobe?
> Pls do tell!!


me too amacasa, I have two Bekkets and I don't wear them as often as my bobbys...I am done buying Bekkets but Love to buy one more Bobby and a pair of baltimore.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Tb!!!!
> Love love this!!!
> I bought the plum star bayleys at luisviaroma 3 months ago then when they're about to ship I cancelled them .... Only because I've Been wearing  nothing but Bobby's and Betty for the past year and none of the becketts
> Does this color go with a lot in your wardrobe?
> Pls do tell!!



I do find I reach for my bobbys waaay more often them my beketts. Price per wear I have definitely gotten more out of them.

Yes, these go with a lot of my wardrobe. I have a weakness for purple or anything in that spectrum . I tend to go pretty neutral with a pop of color OR go totally opposite that and wear lots of color depend on the season.

This color is actually very versatile and will go with a lot! Check out the color chart below. I tend to have a wardrobe that leans toward this. Neutrals in blacks, browns, creams, greys and navys, with a pop of color in the blues, fushia, red, orange or complimentary color in green. I don't wear yellow at all with my skin tone.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I just bought the Noah in Charbon  
I don't _need_ it, and I promised myself that I wouldn't fall for enticing non-essentials this season, but it may help me feel better after my disappointment with the Samuel dress(es)


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> I just bought the Noah in Charbon
> I don't _need_ it, and *I promised myself that I wouldn't fall for enticing non-essentials this season*, but it may help me feel better after my disappointment with the Samuel dress(es)



hahaha! i hear you sooo well, dear SL! Show us when it arrives, yes?


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> hahaha! i hear you sooo well, dear SL! Show us when it arrives, yes?




thank you for understanding *flower*!! 
I'll be sure to report in when it arrives


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.


Looking so comfortable and chic!


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> I just bought the Noah in Charbon
> I don't _need_ it, and I* promised myself that I wouldn't fall for enticing non-essentials this season,* but it may help me feel better after my disappointment with the Samuel dress(es)



I can't wait to see! I totally understand if I didn't buy non-essentials I would buy nothing but underwear and bras at this point


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> red bobby popped up at barneys last week....i know it's so last season but my fav color...yay...


Such a beautiful tint! Love the whole outfit, June


----------



## mercer

arguspeace said:


> gorgeous...perfect for resort!



Thanks, hon!  So happy to be headed someplace warm!



tonkamama said:


> *gymangel812 ~* Chic pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> *mercer ~* Love the pattern of the dress. Daryl is a lovely dress fits you perfectly!   I had same issue (hook & eye) with IM dresses, I just gave it up at the end and wore it open... lol.



Hee!  I have a feeling I'll be doing the same thing!



Straight-Laced said:


> That was a _very_ grumpy post from me!
> I really wanted the Samuel dress but it didn't want me
> 
> *mercer* I hope you try the Samuel - I really think you could wear it.  I'm sure I've seen a pic of you wearing the Nilsen dress without a belt and looking lovely (I have to belt my Nilsen or I look completely shapeless) so I'm thinking that you carry long, loose and flowy pieces with style.



Ah, you are so kind!  I'm tall, but short waisted, so belts give me weird proportions.  I'm all about flowy things that allow a person to eat cake!  I adore the Samuel, but I've decided to hold off.  It's pretty pricey, so maybe one will make it to sale time!



flower71 said:


> Lovely dress, and lucky you, going to the heat! Have loads of fun and sun for us all freezing our necks off! I need a sundress, eyeing one in the Etoile line
> 
> Excuse me? So Last season? No way, these are "classics" IMO! Congrats girl



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## mercer

larastyle said:


> La Garconne still has it in violet, in every size.
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=18712&sid=1233&pid=1233



You are so nice!  I'm super tempted, but it's pretty pricey, so I'm going to hold off.  I hate being good!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Wearing Noah, Ivo and Lilas Bobbys today.



I love this!  Such casual chic!


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> Such a beautiful tint! Love the whole outfit, June


thanks!!



mercer said:


> You are so nice!  I'm super tempted, but it's pretty pricey, so I'm going to hold off.  I hate being good!


wow...that's one expensive maxi dress...i suspect it'll be available during sale season.


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies!



stefeilnately said:


> Looking so comfortable and chic!





mercer said:


> I love this!  Such casual chic!


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> I just bought the Noah in Charbon
> I don't _need_ it, and I promised myself that I wouldn't fall for enticing non-essentials this season, but it may help me feel better after my disappointment with the Samuel dress(es)



Congrats! Please post pictures when you get it. I think the colorway is so cool! I would like to see it in modeling pics.


----------



## Narmin

hi! i want to order IM sneakers<can you tel me are these original? so confused:shame: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251220738791


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Narmin said:


> hi! i want to order IM sneakers<can you tel me are these original? so confused:shame: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251220738791



I'm sure you'll receive a fake pair, the ones in the pictures are real, but they're from an old collection AND the seller seems to have all sizes = fakes.


----------



## larastyle

Narmin said:


> hi! i want to order IM sneakers<can you tel me are these original? so confused:shame: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251220738791



I agree with caroulemapoulen, the pic is real but there is no way that he/she has every size and selling for such a low price.  zero feed back, selling them in black...I am a seller on ebay ( for 12 years now) 5 stars and all positiver so can sniff fake sellers out there...too many red flags...DON"T buy.


----------



## boxermomof2

Has anyone seen both kady bronze and sade camel IRL? I'm shopping internet and have no way to see the IRL. I wonder which looks better? 
I've been considering Balenciaga in militaire green but I own several bal jackets and thought IM jacket would be a nice change.


----------



## maccyd

Hi ladies!

I am hoping that someone can help me on my hunt for a pair of the Isabel Marant Woody heels - I am like a crazy woman hunting for them! Haha 

I just thought I would post on the off chance that someone has or knows where I could find a pair for sale in a size 39 or 40??

I just missed out on a pair on eBay (I got distracted at work and missed the auction) - devastated!! So now of course I want them even more!

Any help is much appreciated!! Thanks!! X


----------



## hands-on-stance

maccyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I am hoping that someone can help me on my hunt for a pair of the Isabel Marant Woody heels - I am like a crazy woman hunting for them! Haha
> 
> I just thought I would post on the off chance that someone has or knows where I could find a pair for sale in a size 39 or 40??
> 
> I just missed out on a pair on eBay (I got distracted at work and missed the auction) - devastated!! So now of course I want them even more!
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!! Thanks!! X



I really want the pink/white Hector shirt from SS12 in 36/38 and I just missed out on one on ebay too


----------



## maccyd

hands-on-stance said:


> I really want the pink/white Hector shirt from SS12 in 36/38 and I just missed out on one on ebay too


It's the worst when you just miss out isn't it!! I will keep my eyes out for the shirt for you!! X


----------



## hands-on-stance

maccyd said:


> It's the worst when you just miss out isn't it!! I will keep my eyes out for the shirt for you!! X



I know! I was about to hit the buy button and someone got in just before me. Thank you, that is much appreciated!!


----------



## larastyle

I am pretty sure this is the Isabel Marant Natacha dress- S/S 2013


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> I am pretty sure this is the Isabel Marant Natacha dress- S/S 2013



she looked so good in the dress. i used to like her a lot but she's been hiding or something....she bounced back from pregnancy weight real fast tho...


----------



## Pembldon

hands-on-stance said:


> I really want the pink/white Hector shirt from SS12 in 36/38 and I just missed out on one on ebay too



Try Yoox, I just got the black hector shirt for £110. Their stock is changing all the time. I'm now after the Helba from last summer. I'd just had a baby last year so didn't get much as I didn't know what size I'd be. Hector and Helba were the two items I felt really wistful about. I've just ordered the Maxime cardi. Has anyone tried it? I got a 36. It looks really oversized on louisaviaroma and then not so much on la garconne.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Pembldon said:


> Try Yoox, I just got the black hector shirt for £110. Their stock is changing all the time. I'm now after the Helba from last summer. I'd just had a baby last year so didn't get much as I didn't know what size I'd be. Hector and Helba were the two items I felt really wistful about. I've just ordered the Maxime cardi. Has anyone tried it? I got a 36. It looks really oversized on louisaviaroma and then not so much on la garconne.



Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## juneping

just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....

i bought 4 pieces on sale 
and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.


----------



## couturequeen

Just came across this photo of Jennifer Garner.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> lagarconne.com/data/item/16369/imgalt/thumb_default.jpg?r=130129090955cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/335323/335323_ou_mt2.jpg
> 
> just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....
> 
> i bought 4 pieces on sale
> and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.



Can't wait to see your haul June.  Been bad myself, I bought the Berry boots at 55% off.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> lagarconne.com/data/item/16369/imgalt/thumb_default.jpg?r=130129090955cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/335323/335323_ou_mt2.jpg
> 
> just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....
> 
> i bought 4 pieces on sale
> and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.



Nice! I've been very bad lately too, as you know. I have to sit on my hands until August. I am not sure I can do that!!! Help!



jellylicious said:


> Can't wait to see your haul June.  Been bad myself, I bought the Berry boots at 55% off.



Nice score! love the berry boots. You will totally rock them.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Can't wait to see your haul June.  Been bad myself, I bought the Berry boots at 55% off.


oh congrats!! that's very great for 55% off...we need mod pic...
and i wanted to add....berry will be so cool in the spring days...i look forward to it.



tb-purselover said:


> Nice! I've been very bad lately too, as you know. I have to sit on my hands until August. I am not sure I can do that!!! Help!
> 
> Nice score! love the berry boots. You will totally rock them.



oh august...that's long. my ban can be lifted in may or june...next sale season. but i think i am content for now.
i just love this pair of Salome printed cotton shorts...you inspired me of getting them. but i think yours is a skirt.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Nice! I've been very bad lately too, as you know. I have to sit on my hands until August. I am not sure I can do that!!! Help!
> 
> Nice score! love the berry boots. You will totally rock them.



We are terrible enablers here...I know i need HELP too!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> oh congrats!! that's very great for 55% off...we need mod pic...
> and i wanted to add....berry will be so cool in the spring days...i look forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh august...that's long. my ban can be lifted in may or june...next sale season. but i think i am content for now.
> i just love this pair of Salome printed cotton shorts...you inspired me of getting them. but i think yours is a skirt.



I really like the print of the Salome/Sandrine. hmmmm  I was trying to get them out of my head since TB's posting.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> I really like the print of the Salome/Sandrine. hmmmm  I was trying to get them out of my head since *TB's* posting.



yes..*.tb *really got good taste....i love coming to this thread and scared at the same time....

oh...forgot to add the salome/sandrine prints is so fun....it can go for all seasons...but the material seems better for warmer days...but it really is versatile.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....
> 
> i bought 4 pieces on sale
> and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.



Such nice pieces!  I'm sure you will get a lot of use from them.  

It's so hard not to want everything!  I definitely suffer from the Diderot Effect!


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> lagarconne.com/data/item/16369/imgalt/thumb_default.jpg?r=130129090955cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/335323/335323_ou_mt2.jpg
> 
> just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....
> 
> i bought 4 pieces on sale
> and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.



Congrats on the new haul!

How is the sizing/fit of the Salome skort? I've been obsessing over it ever since I saw it on The Working Girl's blog. Despite the summery print, it does seem versatile enough for both winter (with tights) and summer.


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Congrats on the new haul!
> 
> How is the sizing/fit of the Salome skort? I've been obsessing over it ever since I saw it on The Working Girl's blog. Despite the summery print, it does seem versatile enough for both winter (with tights) and summer.



i studied the item measurement...i got the FR38 and i am a US4. i like a loose fit and the inseam is 3-inch instead of 2.5 inches of the FR36. with IM except intentionally close fit pieces...i always size up to FR38. with delicate materials...i even size up to FR40...after hand wash they'd shrink a little. i did factor those when i made my purchase. i could size up to FR40...
they're a little shorter than i expected but it's okay.
i just went and check working girl's post....it looks a lot longer on her. not sure how tall she is...mine's a lot shorter, look like shorts not skirts like hers.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> *oh august...that's long. *my ban can be lifted in may or june...next sale season. but i think i am content for now.
> i just love this pair of Salome printed cotton shorts...you inspired me of getting them. but i think yours is a skirt.



Tell me about it! I am going to have to be really good and possibly disappear from this thread for a while.

Yes, I have the Sandrine skirt version of the Salome shorts. The print is very pretty and goes so well with anything! I can't wait for it to get a bit warmer to wear it with my lilas bobbys and t-shirts or sweaters.



jellylicious said:


> *We are terrible enablers here...*I know i need HELP too!





jellylicious said:


> I really like the print of the Salome/Sandrine. hmmmm * I was trying to get them out of my head since TB's posting*.


You would rock this skirt/shorts jelly. You have the legs for it! It really is a versatile pattern and oh-so-chic paired with anything on top. It is an easy to wear piece.

How's that for enabling .



juneping said:


> yes..*.tb *really got good taste...*.i love coming to this thread and scared at the same time....*
> 
> oh...forgot to add the salome/sandrine prints is so fun....it can go for all seasons...but the material seems better for warmer days...but it really is versatile.



Thanks for the compliment. I give credit to you and all you gals here on this forum. Your blog and everyone's mod shots inspire me.

ITA, coming to this thread is scary for the wallet! I have a confession that I didn't post my entire haul last week. I have two more things coming: Maverick sweater and some Bayley sneakers. When they come, I will have to sit on my hands and be very, very good until Aug.


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> i studied the item measurement...i got the FR38 and i am a US4. i like a loose fit and the inseam is 3-inch instead of 2.5 inches of the FR36. with IM except intentionally close fit pieces...i always size up to FR38. with delicate materials...i even size up to FR40...after hand wash they'd shrink a little. i did factor those when i made my purchase.
> they're a little shorter than i expected but it's okay.
> i just went and check working girl's post....it looks a lot longer on her. not sure how tall she is...mine's a lot shorter, look like shorts not skirts like hers.



Ah, thanks for the great advice! I was scared of the 2.5 inch inseam too (that's from NAP, right?). Yeah, I want it to look more like a skirt and I'm shorter than you and probably Working Girl, so maybe it will be okay. Thanks again!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> just bought these. the tee was on sale for 50% off....
> 
> i bought 4 pieces on sale
> and 2 full price....boy i am on a ban now till the sale season.



Nice!!


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> i studied the item measurement...i got the FR38 and i am a US4. i like a loose fit and the inseam is 3-inch instead of 2.5 inches of the FR36. with IM except intentionally close fit pieces...i always size up to FR38. with delicate materials...i even size up to FR40...after hand wash they'd shrink a little. i did factor those when i made my purchase. i could size up to FR40...
> they're a little shorter than i expected but it's okay.
> i just went and check working girl's post....it looks a lot longer on her. not sure how tall she is...mine's a lot shorter, look like shorts not skirts like hers.


June, great haul! I got the salome but in the skirt. I think I am one size larger than you for bottom and ordered FR38 and FR40. Both fits but I prefer FR40 as it is longer and the elastic doesn't need to stretch as much. So your assessment is like mine.. good to size up.

IM drives me crazy.. I am a from a 0 to 3!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Tell me about it! I am going to have to be really good and possibly disappear from this thread for a while.
> 
> Yes, I have the Sandrine skirt version of the Salome shorts. The print is very pretty and goes so well with anything! I can't wait for it to get a bit warmer to wear it with my lilas bobbys and t-shirts or sweaters.
> 
> You would rock this skirt/shorts jelly. You have the legs for it! It really is a versatile pattern and oh-so-chic paired with anything on top. It is an easy to wear piece.
> 
> How's that for enabling .



TB: LOL...you are :devil: What size did you get again? Do you think i need to size up? I don't want it short. I'm usually a 0/XS, should i size up and go for the 36 or 38?


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> TB: LOL...you are :devil: What size did you get again? Do you think i need to size up? I don't want it short. I'm usually a 0/XS, should i size up and go for the 36 or 38?



I would recommend sizing up one size if you don't want it too short . If you get the skirt version it is nice because you can wear it low on your hips or high on your waist. You can also turn over the waist band (like how Diani styled it) for a different look.

I took a sz 38. That is my typical size in IM clothing for bottoms. In other brands I am a true size 4. I can fit into IM 36, but it is really uncomfortable lol. With 38 I have a gap at the waist, but the hips/thighs fit me. The 38 Sandrine skirt fits perfect.

It is actually longer then previous versions. In the past the skirt was 16" which was too short for me. This season it measures 17" long at the shortest part. A much practical length for me.

Ask Juneping too, as I think she is closer to your size!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I would recommend sizing up one size if you don't want it too short . If you get the skirt version it is nice because you can wear it low on your hips or high on your waist. You can also turn over the waist band (like how Diani styled it) for a different look.
> 
> I took a sz 38. That is my typical size in IM clothing for bottoms. In other brands I am a true size 4. I can fit into IM 36, but it is really uncomfortable lol. With 38 I have a gap at the waist, but the hips/thighs fit me. The 38 Sandrine skirt fits perfect.
> 
> It is actually longer then previous versions. In the past the skirt was 16" which was too short for me. This season it measures 17" long at the shortest part. A much practical length for me.
> 
> Ask Juneping too, as I think she is closer to your size!



Thanks so much! I think i will go for the 36. 

OK, i'm banning myself coming here..but you girls are so much fun!


----------



## am2022

Love the love that the sandrine skirt / Salome skort is getting a lot of traffic here! Keeps
The thread busy and fun!
As I can see its now getting sold left and right. - I might decide fast before it runs out!! I agree TB is big trouble!

I'm still in a fall boot mood: Milwaukee vs Robinson or both ?
By the way how come on
Luisviaroma the Salome short in blue is reversible into checkered?
Is your Salome reversible as well June? 
Just curious!
Can't wait for
Mod pics ladies!


----------



## juneping

here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Love the love that the sandrine skirt / Salome skort is getting a lot of traffic here! Keeps
> The thread busy and fun!
> As I can see its now getting sold left and right. - I might decide fast before it runs out!! I agree TB is big trouble!
> 
> I'm still in a fall boot mood: Milwaukee vs Robinson or both ?
> By the way how come on
> *Luisviaroma the Salome short in blue is reversible into checkered?
> Is your Salome reversible as well June? *
> Just curious!
> Can't wait for
> Mod pics ladies!



it is - except the tag is hanging out. but with a top, it's doable. i like the red checkers inside. with the black version, it's green inside...less adorable than the red....


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Thanks so much! I think i will go for the 36.
> 
> OK, i'm banning myself coming here..but you girls are so much fun!



i'd do 36 *jelly.*...i think i am bigger than you...


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> June, great haul! I got the salome but in the skirt. I think I am one size larger than you for bottom and ordered FR38 and FR40. Both fits but I prefer FR40 as it is longer and the elastic doesn't need to stretch as much. So your assessment is like mine.. good to size up.
> 
> IM drives me crazy.. I am a from a 0 to 3!



same here....i have IM from 0 to 3 as well. lol 
with the shorts....i would like FR40 but i am too lazy to exchange. exchange take sooo much longer....i am crazy i know...


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.


Love the crochet top! Its such a happy colour with the pop of red.


----------



## stefeilnately

This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol



very pretty. looks very delicate...


----------



## Jayne1

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol



So pretty!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks June and Jayne! It looks delicate but I usually just put it into a washing net and into the washer. So far, it still looks good.


----------



## ilsecita

juneping said:
			
		

> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



Amazing!


----------



## Madrigal

Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!

*stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



sorry i've gone missing lately, girls!

june, you look adorable...and i bought the same top from yoox! (i guess they had a couple in stock)...haven't worn it yet though--getting some styling ideas from you


----------



## nycbagfiend

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol



so pretty!  i have the dress version (andy, i think?) and always wished i'd bought the arthel!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.



welcome!!

i love both looks!  been contemplating the sid as well--love IM flowy printed pants (i have a few older versions) and i have the ciara as well (the denim printed one)--looks great on you!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



Looking lovely June !! 
I have been so bad these last few months...I have to disappear from tpf ...tb, ok for a meet up somewhere?? I still haven't seen the new collection(!)  but as I am writing I am heading to Paris ( will be there in an hour ...) . No shopping ( no really!!), just work. And sightseeing and getting lost in Paris , my fave pasttime when I get there.


----------



## larastyle

Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.



I didn't think I would like the flowy pants until I decided to buy the leopard prnt one ( diedre?) from you, they are my favorite.  I t is amazing how nice they fit.   Very cute outfits.


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



I almost bought that one.  LOVELY!


----------



## larastyle

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol



love it. I love IM lace tops.  even though I was never a lace top person.  I love the combination of wearing feminine lace with a leather leggings or motorcycle jacket.


----------



## dbaby

Madrigal said:


> I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!


I love that jacket on you! I have been waiting for it this season. Where did you find it?


----------



## stefeilnately

Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.


You look so chic! I would wear that in an instant..lol. Can you tell me more about then sizing of those pants and the sandals you are wearing?&#128515;


----------



## stefeilnately

nycbagfiend said:


> so pretty!  i have the dress version (andy, i think?) and always wished i'd bought the arthel!


Thank you! Love the Andy too.. It was sold out so quickly


----------



## stefeilnately

larastyle said:


> love it. I love IM lace tops.  even though I was never a lace top person.  I love the combination of wearing feminine lace with a leather leggings or motorcycle jacket.


Yes I agree! I can't too a full girly outfit. Mixing broderie anglaise with something rugged is more me.. Unfortunately, leather is too warm where I live!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Madrigal

thanks so much *nycbagfiend* and *larastyle*!

*dbaby* - Thanks! ah, sorry my post was confusing. The Ciara jacket is actually from last spring, although I think you might be talking about a similar Etoile version that is coming out this spring ... I haven't seen it yet, but it looks really cute. 

*stefeilnately* - Thanks so much! The Sid pants fit pretty loose in the hips. I bought my normal size, a 38, but probably could have gone down to a 36. The sandals are the IM Merry sandals from last spring. I love these, they are my favorite flat sandals


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Thanks so much! I think i will go for the 36.
> 
> OK, i'm banning myself coming here..but you girls are so much fun!



I know! I need to ban myself from this thread. Plus the Rick Owens thread, the entire Balenciaga forum, and the Deals and Steals thread LOL! I should just disappear for a while since even in "lurk mode" I still can't sit on my hands.

Yes, I think 36 is the right size for you! You will rock this skirt like no other .



amacasa said:


> Love the love that the sandrine skirt / Salome skort is getting a lot of traffic here! Keeps
> The thread busy and fun!
> As I can see its now getting sold left and right. - I might decide fast before it runs out!! *I agree TB is big trouble!*
> 
> I'm still in a fall boot mood: *Milwaukee vs Robinson or both* ?
> By the way how come on
> Luisviaroma the Salome short in blue is reversible into checkered?
> Is your Salome reversible as well June?
> Just curious!
> Can't wait for
> Mod pics ladies!



I will be good from now on, I promise! Or you all will have to hold me to it. When I start to feel weak I need you all to say "No, no, you are on a ban!"

Regarding the boots...ummm both!? If you had to choose I find the Robinson more elegant and the Milwaukee more rocker. I love the Milwaukee, but for Spring/Summer the Robinson is more appropriate. The only issue is they might get dirty easily. I guess my vote would be for the Robinson only because it different (don't see many white cowboy inspired boots) since it is a white boot and looks great with long flowy summer skirts, short skirts, and shorts.



juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



I love this. See, now you have me thinking I need a pair of leather shorts!!!



stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol


I love this blouse. I have the dress version of this. I find it so delicate though. The blouse version looks more sturdy. Probably a better option then the dress! The dress is so delicate that I am afraid to wear it.



Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome!!! Love both outfits. The syd pants are cute! I was also considering the pants version vs. the skirt or skort. I absolutely adore the Ciara jacket and can't believe you own it! You are so lucky as it is a beautiful piece.



flower71 said:


> Looking lovely June !!
> I have been so bad these last few months...I have to disappear from tpf ...*tb, ok for a meet up somewhere*?? I still haven't seen the new collection(!)  but as I am writing I am heading to Paris ( will be there in an hour ...) . No shopping ( no really!!), just work. And sightseeing and getting lost in Paris , my fave pasttime when I get there.



I would love to meet-up in Paris someday! It would be my dream to go again. I am all the way across the Atlantic though. We are planning on a trip to France this Summer or next year though! For a month stay so meeting up would be an option while I am there. Getting lost in Paris sounds like a dream. I still remember hours of getting lost in Paris, no time constraints, just wandering.

If you happen to "wander" across an IM boutique while you are exploring Paris, take some spy pics and post them here for us!!!


----------



## honeybunch

I've got the black Milwauke boots on hold for me at half price.  What does everyone think?  Should I get them?  Does anyone own these and do you get good wear out of them?


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.



Love the leather shorts! Preppy meets sexy look pulled together so nicely.



juneping said:


> i'd do 36 *jelly.*...i think i am bigger than you...





tb-purselover said:


> Yes, I think 36 is the right size for you! You will rock this skirt like no other .
> 
> I will be good from now on, I promise! Or you all will have to hold me to it. When I start to feel weak I need you all to say "No, no, you are on a ban!"



Thanks girls...i ordered the 36 from LVR.  Now I'm on an official ban too TB.


----------



## jellylicious

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol


Pretty!



Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!



 You'll have to posts more often. The pants look great on you. I seem to have a fear that it will look like pajamas pants on me. :shame:


----------



## juneping

Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.



NICE!! i love the jacket....it's so unique!!



nycbagfiend said:


> sorry i've gone missing lately, girls!
> 
> june, you look adorable...and i bought the same top from yoox! (i guess they had a couple in stock)...haven't worn it yet though--getting some styling ideas from you



thanks!! i was eyeing this top for the longest time...glad yoox had it. it was there for a while until the code set in...lol..



flower71 said:


> Looking lovely June !!
> I have been so bad these last few months...I have to disappear from tpf ...tb, ok for a meet up somewhere?? I still haven't seen the new collection(!)  but as I am writing I am heading to Paris ( will be there in an hour ...) . No shopping ( no really!!), just work. And sightseeing and getting lost in Paris , my fave pasttime when I get there.


thanks flower....have a great trip in paris!!



larastyle said:


> I almost bought that one.  LOVELY!


thanks....it's very versatile...



tb-purselover said:


> I know! I need to ban myself from this thread. Plus the Rick Owens thread, the entire Balenciaga forum, and the Deals and Steals thread LOL! I should just disappear for a while since even in "lurk mode" I still can't sit on my hands.
> 
> Yes, I think 36 is the right size for you! You will rock this skirt like no other .
> 
> 
> 
> I will be good from now on, I promise! Or you all will have to hold me to it. When I start to feel weak I need you all to say "No, no, you are on a ban!"
> 
> Regarding the boots...ummm both!? If you had to choose I find the Robinson more elegant and the Milwaukee more rocker. I love the Milwaukee, but for Spring/Summer the Robinson is more appropriate. The only issue is they might get dirty easily. I guess my vote would be for the Robinson only because it different (don't see many white cowboy inspired boots) since it is a white boot and looks great with long flowy summer skirts, short skirts, and shorts.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. See, now you have me thinking I need a pair of leather shorts!!!
> 
> 
> I love this blouse. I have the dress version of this. I find it so delicate though. The blouse version looks more sturdy. Probably a better option then the dress! The dress is so delicate that I am afraid to wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!! Love both outfits. The syd pants are cute! I was also considering the pants version vs. the skirt or skort. I absolutely adore the Ciara jacket and can't believe you own it! You are so lucky as it is a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to meet-up in Paris someday! It would be my dream to go again. I am all the way across the Atlantic though. We are planning on a trip to France this Summer or next year though! For a month stay so meeting up would be an option while I am there. Getting lost in Paris sounds like a dream. I still remember hours of getting lost in Paris, no time constraints, just wandering.
> 
> If you happen to "wander" across an IM boutique while you are exploring Paris, take some spy pics and post them here for us!!!



it's not leather shorts....it has some shimmering thread in the fabric..and photo can be misleading....



jellylicious said:


> Love the leather shorts! Preppy meets sexy look pulled together so nicely.
> 
> 
> Thanks girls...i ordered the 36 from LVR.  Now I'm on an official ban too TB.



can't wait for some mod pix...you'll rock them!!


thank you girls!!
*
jayne *- thanks!! (your quote disappeared...)


----------



## arguspeace

Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of


----------



## mercer

arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of



hee!  Wearing IM and drinking a milkshake- sounds like a perfect day!  You look so cute!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.




Super cute!  You always look so great!


----------



## mercer

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol



So pretty!


----------



## Greentea

arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of



One of my favorites ever - so cool!


----------



## am2022

June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere! 
Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!

My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!! 
But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!


----------



## juneping

arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of


hi welcome!! i think i saw this top on yoox...congrats!!



mercer said:


> Super cute!  You always look so great!


thanks!!



amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!



thanks!! and i love your outfit..not boring at all. the poppy really spice it up. that's why i love IM shoes...they really bring boring to life....
ama...quick question. do you put rubber soles at the bottom of your shoes?? i think you mentioned where you live and i know it rains quite a lot over there...since i used to live in seattle. i always wonder how shoe lover deal with the weather/wet pavements....
i thought about moving back to the beautiful NW.....


----------



## am2022

Hi jun!  Yay! When are you moving here? Can't wait !!!
About the rubber soles I know I should but I've never done it!!!
I just don't use them when weather is bad! 



juneping said:


> hi welcome!! i think i saw this top on yoox...congrats!!
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!! and i love your outfit..not boring at all. the poppy really spice it up. that's why i love IM shoes...they really bring boring to life....
> ama...quick question. do you put rubber soles at the bottom of your shoes?? i think you mentioned where you live and i know it rains quite a lot over there...since i used to live in seattle. i always wonder how shoe lover deal with the weather/wet pavements....
> i thought about moving back to the beautiful NW.....


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Hi jun!  Yay! When are you moving here? Can't wait !!!
> About the rubber soles I know I should but I've never done it!!!
> I just don't use them when weather is bad!



i am thinking of CA or OR...may be in a couple of years depends on my life/work situation.


----------



## stefeilnately

arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of


You look so cool in that outfit drinking milkshake!


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!


I love the neutral palette of your outfit! Its far from boring, girl.. its very chic!


----------



## bbagsforever

Love that this thread is moving so quickly! Here is a pic of my friend wearing the Spikeman belt, I have it in gold. Expensive but a timeless accessory!

To those girls who have the Sid pants, are they true to size? I am eyeing off a pair for summer!


----------



## tb-purselover

I am wearing today. I decided to keep the jeans. They work ok if I add color up top and for the shoes, I think.

The sweater is a size 38 and barely covers my tummy. I have a long torso.


----------



## am2022

Loving all the pics tb and bbags!
The spikeman belt is to die for!
My favorite day : day off ! Lol !
Meadow belt , Gris dicker , pearl necklace and snake Itzel cords!


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving so quickly! Here is a pic of my friend wearing the Spikeman belt, I have it in gold. Expensive but a timeless accessory!
> 
> To those girls who have the Sid pants, are they true to size? I am eyeing off a pair for summer!



Love the belt!



amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!



Taupe poppys just add that je ne sais quoi! Not a boring outfit at all.



arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of



Beautiful shirt! I was eye-ing this shirt too. It looks great on you!



amacasa said:


> Loving all the pics tb and bbags!
> The spikeman belt is to die for!
> My favorite day : day off ! Lol !
> Meadow belt , Gris dicker , pearl necklace and snake Itzel cords!



Loooove this! It is perfect. The Itzels are so cool.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Loving all the pics tb and bbags!
> The spikeman belt is to die for!
> My favorite day : day off ! Lol !
> Meadow belt , Gris dicker , pearl necklace and snake Itzel cords!



Looking good! Hv a fun day off!


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> here is the croche top i got from yoox, with extra 10% off. too bad there's no free shipping code.


Love the whole outfit June. You always look so pretty.


stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol


The top looks so pretty in white and looks great on you.


Madrigal said:


> Hi everyone, I've been lurking on this thread for a really long time, but finally decided I couldn't keep quiet any longer with all the lovely spring items being posted! I'm a huge IM fan, more Etoile than mainline, and I'm ashamed to admit that at this point, my wardrobe is nearly entirely IM and Etoile. I love the floral skort and skirt this season, but I decided to get the Sid pants. I tend to dress pretty boring, so printed pants are kind of outside the box for me, but I love them! Such an easy summer item and good for keeping cool while covering up pasty pale legs  I also wanted to share this picture of the black Ciara jacket, since there was some discussion about the printed version a few pages back. Everything in the 2 outfits is either IM or Etoile. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *stefeilnately* - I have the same blouse in light blue, it's so lovely in white.


Great outfits.


arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of



The top is adorable on you.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!



You look chic not boring. I love the bracelet as a pop of color.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving so quickly! Here is a pic of my friend wearing the Spikeman belt, I have it in gold. Expensive but a timeless accessory!
> 
> To those girls who have the Sid pants, are they true to size? I am eyeing off a pair for summer!



Love this outfit and the belt is amazing. I want it.


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> I am wearing today. I decided to keep the jeans. They work ok if I add color up top and for the shoes, I think.
> 
> The sweater is a size 38 and barely covers my tummy. I have a long torso.



Adorable. Casually chic.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Loving all the pics tb and bbags!
> The spikeman belt is to die for!
> My favorite day : day off ! Lol !
> Meadow belt , Gris dicker , pearl necklace and snake Itzel cords!



Love the cords. You look great in this outfit.


----------



## am2022

Thanks lovely ladies ::: meg, tb, stefe, June, jelly you guys are the best
Now I've always wondered which leather jacket would go with marant clothing the best? So I tried 4 different ones :
Veda olive , marant keni, bal moto, Rick Owens classic blistered!
In the end went with the olive due more to
The color as it matched the yellow Itzel but style a d silhouette wise I think keni is the winner!  Thoughts???


----------



## am2022

Rick Owens blistered funnel leather!


----------



## am2022

Balenciaga tempete leather jacket!


----------



## am2022

Isabel marant keni leather jacket !


----------



## am2022

Another keni mod pic !


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit June. You always look so pretty.
> 
> .



thank you meg!!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> Isabel marant keni leather jacket !



i like keni the best...the fit is more flattering. i like how it hits right at your hip bone.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Isabel marant keni leather jacket !



Love it all, especially your CDC!


----------



## Calisto2

Hi all, just wanted to let everyone know that I had a great experience with Filuca V.  I would definitely recommend them to you all.  Received my Berry boots in a little over a week and paid no customs fees!  Only thing is that you have to do a bank transfer for Marant items, but other than that the owner Dorthe was super helpful and I love my boots!  Wish I could purchase current season but will have to live vicariously through all of your posts!


----------



## tonkamama

*Loving all the mod pictures!!*  

*tb ~* thanks for the sizing intro and modeling of new SS pieces.  Due to my home project went over budget, I am really on ban for now.  I can only afford these beautiful summery pieces at sale price and hope by then I can still find my size.

*ama ~* you rock!!  You just gave me hope (& ideas too ) that I can still wearing past season IM and make them alive again!!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Isabel marant keni leather jacket !



*Ama* I am loving all the looks. The one I like the best is the Keni. RO is next on my list. All are lovely!




tonkamama said:


> *Loving all the mod pictures!!*
> 
> *tb ~* thanks for the sizing intro and modeling of new SS pieces.  *Due to my home project went over budget, I am really on ban for now.*  I can only afford these beautiful summery pieces at sale price and hope by then I can still find my size.
> 
> *ama ~* you rock!!  *You just gave me hope (& ideas too ) that I can still wearing past season IM and make them alive again*!!



But you have a beautiful, new house! That is *the *best. I am debating cutting back on my clothing budget to take advantage of my second love, traveling more and those experiences with the family.

I don't think you should worry about past season IM being out of style. Her stuff, season to season, go so well with each other that as long as we buy pieces, keeping that in mind, we can wear them over and over each season in different ways. 

At least, that's my plan to get the most cost per wear! I buy pieces that excite me and I know go with my style and wardrobe. So I can continue to wear them season after season with new IM pieces.

All the pieces you have shown here definitely are in that vein!


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> I am wearing today. I decided to keep the jeans. They work ok if I add color up top and for the shoes, I think.
> 
> The sweater is a size 38 and barely covers my tummy. I have a long torso.


The jeans looks nicely fitted on you!


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> Thanks lovely ladies ::: meg, tb, stefe, June, jelly you guys are the best
> Now I've always wondered which leather jacket would go with marant clothing the best? So I tried 4 different ones :
> Veda olive , marant keni, bal moto, Rick Owens classic blistered!
> In the end went with the olive due more to
> The color as it matched the yellow Itzel but style a d silhouette wise I think keni is the winner!  Thoughts???


This is my fav! Love how the olive jacket complements the colours on the pants. The whole outfit looks seamless!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Thanks lovely ladies ::: meg, tb, stefe, June, jelly you guys are the best
> Now I've always wondered which leather jacket would go with marant clothing the best? So I tried 4 different ones :
> Veda olive , marant keni, bal moto, Rick Owens classic blistered!
> In the end went with the olive due more to
> The color as it matched the yellow Itzel but style a d silhouette wise I think keni is the winner!  Thoughts???



Ok I just reread you question and want to Chang my vote a little.

Color wise: olive gets my vote here. I think the olive color makes the whole outfit pull together and look like the belong together. I have these exact same pants in this colorway and I always pair it with my khaki olive Ulysee jacket.

Shape wise: I like the IM menu the best.


----------



## tb-purselover

stefeilnately said:


> The jeans looks nicely fitted on you!



Thank you!!! Yay, I feel so much better about my decision to keep them.


----------



## tb-purselover

megt10 said:


> Adorable. Casually chic.



Thank you Meg!


----------



## arguspeace

mercer said:


> hee!  Wearing IM and drinking a milkshake- sounds like a perfect day!  You look so cute!



thank you!  it was a lovely perfect day!


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!



thank you!  yes that is the lauryn...i can't find the lindsey online but saw it at creatures of comfort in l.a. last week, it was the burgundy/pink one


----------



## arguspeace

stefeilnately said:


> You look so cool in that outfit drinking milkshake!


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving so quickly! Here is a pic of my friend wearing the Spikeman belt, I have it in gold. Expensive but a timeless accessory!
> 
> To those girls who have the Sid pants, are they true to size? I am eyeing off a pair for summer!



Wow she looks great...the photo is great too, looks like a painting


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> I am wearing today. I decided to keep the jeans. They work ok if I add color up top and for the shoes, I think.
> 
> The sweater is a size 38 and barely covers my tummy. I have a long torso.



I love that sweater, very versatile.  I just tried it on yesterday and it will probably be my next purchase


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Another keni mod pic !



They all look great (nothing could look bad on you)! But I vote for the Keni -- the shape of the shoulders just complements the rest of the outfit so beautifully! Gorgeousness!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I would love to meet-up in Paris someday! It would be my dream to go again. I am all the way across the Atlantic though. We are planning on a trip to France this Summer or next year though! For a month stay so meeting up would be an option while I am there. Getting lost in Paris sounds like a dream. I still remember hours of getting lost in Paris, no time constraints, just wandering.
> 
> If you happen to "wander" across an IM boutique while you are exploring Paris, take some spy pics and post them here for us!!!



oh tb, I just read the message, I was off the internet! 
I Hope that some day we'll meet in Paris with you IM gals across the pond! It's freakin cold here, wind and hail this afternoon, so i was busy with work this morning then off I went to the Marais to check out the collection...I did sooo well, I did good! Sorry no pics, I went to the Saintonge boutique, and i guess the SAs wouldn't let me go out of their sight (not so friendly?). So no pics. There is still a lot to come in, I didn't see anything new except leather jackets (perforated, cool!) and still items on sale, still at 40% off (everywhere in france, the sales are at least at 50% and more). So, I really am happy, it didn't put me in any buying mood, haha!
I got something but not IM and I am done for months...


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> This is the Arthel from 2011. Have the black, love it so much that I needed a white as well..lol


I missed this pic. it's adorable, keep the pics comin



tb-purselover said:


> I am wearing today. I decided to keep the jeans. They work ok if I add color up top and for the shoes, I think.
> 
> The sweater is a size 38 and barely covers my tummy. I have a long torso.


Glad you kept it. They fit you to a T! the whole outfit, I could steal from you


arguspeace said:


> Hi all, I waited a long time to get my hands on this shirt on sale.  I'm drinking a milkshake, and did not spill any.  I can't wait to style this shirt in as many ways as I can think of


I nearly hit the button a few months ago, it's a great piece IMO, I love this black one more than the other colours. great find



amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!


 Girl , you boring?? Those shose are awesome and I nearly got them in black but were too big AND I couldn't manage those heels.
Love the Olive jacket most on you and second comes the Kéni! Hope you had a great day, hon



bbagsforever said:


> Love that this thread is moving so quickly! Here is a pic of my friend wearing the Spikeman belt, I have it in gold. Expensive but a timeless accessory!


lovely as usual!


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Glad you kept it. They fit you to a T! the whole outfit, I could steal from you



Thank you! Oh you should totally get it! The whole outfit is comfy and easy.




arguspeace said:


> I love that sweater, very versatile.  I just tried it on yesterday and it will probably be my next purchase



Yep, it is a great sweater. Love the colors in it. Goes with a lot of my wardrobe and easy to pair together with other pieces. Get it, get it!


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Thanks lovely ladies ::: meg, tb, stefe, June, jelly you guys are the best
> Now I've always wondered which leather jacket would go with marant clothing the best? So I tried 4 different ones :
> Veda olive , marant keni, bal moto, Rick Owens classic blistered!
> In the end went with the olive due more to
> The color as it matched the yellow Itzel but style a d silhouette wise I think keni is the winner!  Thoughts???





amacasa said:


> Rick Owens blistered funnel leather!





amacasa said:


> Balenciaga tempete leather jacket!





amacasa said:


> Isabel marant keni leather jacket !





amacasa said:


> Another keni mod pic !



I love them all Amasca. You know I love Balenciaga jackets the best, but for this outfit I like the first jacket, though each and every one of them looks fantastic on you.


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> *Ama* I am loving all the looks. The one I like the best is the Keni. RO is next on my list. All are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have a beautiful, new house! That is *the *best. I am debating cutting back on my clothing budget to take advantage of my second love, traveling more and those experiences with the family.
> 
> *I don't think you should worry about past season IM being out of style. Her stuff, season to season, go so well with each other that as long as we buy pieces, keeping that in mind, we can wear them over and over each season in different ways. *
> 
> At least, that's my plan to get the most cost per wear! I buy pieces that excite me and I know go with my style and wardrobe. So I can continue to wear them season after season with new IM pieces.
> 
> All the pieces you have shown here definitely are in that vein!



I totally agree. Most people wouldn't know one season from the next anyway just that you look awesome and chic. I am just getting in to IM and don't know one season from the next, but I do know what I like. That is what I will buy and continue to wear. I have tons of DVF and wear dresses from many seasons ago and never feel like I am so last season.


----------



## daisybear

Hi Ladies, I just ordered off of Yoox a shoe that is similar to the Gwen, but instead of the thick leather ankle strap it has a thin strap with blue beads.  I'm glad I found these as I missed the Gwen's the first time around, but does anyone happen to know the name of those shoes.


----------



## honeybunch

honeybunch said:


> I've got the black Milwauke boots on hold for me at half price.  What does everyone think?  Should I get them?  Does anyone own these and do you get good wear out of them?



Hi ladies, can anyone help with this please?  Many thanks.  Also wondered if IM makes similar boots like this each Aut/Winter or will the Milwaukes quickly look dated, do you think?


----------



## jellybebe

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone help with this please?  Many thanks.  Also wondered if IM makes similar boots like this each Aut/Winter or will the Milwaukes quickly look dated, do you think?



I personally think these were the most gorgeous IM boots of the season! They are also inspired cowboy booties so the silhouette is sort of classic. Here is a lovely pic of the gorgeous Jess from Tuulavintage to tempt you...


----------



## honeybunch

jellybebe said:


> I personally think these were the most gorgeous IM boots of the season! They are also inspired cowboy booties so the silhouette is sort of classic. Here is a lovely pic of the gorgeous Jess from Tuulavintage to tempt you...



Stunning! Thank you.


----------



## sissinette

Hi ladies, have you ever seen an item from the Isabel Marant main line with a white label (same as the ones usually used for Etoile)? I thought the labels of the main line were always black... the seller tells me the item is authentic but I'm very suspicious. Thank you for your help!


----------



## am2022

Jelly: thanks dear ! I seldom wear it as Im always with the young kids !!! Thanks for appreciating friend!
June:  I agree keni silhouette was the best but color wise my Veda olive did go with the snake print so went with that!
Tb: thanks Hun! Also a bit of error these were the " pepito" pants which are the baggy cords!  
Kristy: you are just super sweet! Hugs !!!
Flower : ended up wearing the olive one that day ! Glad you agreed!
Meg: love bal as well... My bal go well with the fitted cords and bobby sneakers but I'm wearing pepito fit cords hence the bal was too wide and baseball looking for the pepitos!
Tonka: thanks!!   I know I've been trying to just shop in my closet and will do this often and will just buy pieces that I don't have !

I still have yet to wear my framboise kady and when
I have a chance will post pics of that as well to make it more fun and interactive to shop in my closet !


----------



## juneping

for the ladies who pre-ordered the s/s necklace....any of you are waiting for it? i actually kept thinking about it lately....mn....anxious.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> for the ladies who pre-ordered the s/s necklace....any of you are waiting for it? i actually kept thinking about it lately....mn....anxious.



Me too! I checked my account the other day and it says shipping between Jan-April. Hoping it will arrive sooner.


----------



## juneping

^^i hope it'll come soon.

does anyone know when's the IM fashion show? i thought this week is NY??


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> for the ladies who pre-ordered the s/s necklace....any of you are waiting for it? i actually kept thinking about it lately....mn....anxious.



OMG! I had completely, totally forgotten about that necklace!!! Thanks for the reminder! Hmmm...yes it would be nice to get it soon.


----------



## Jayne1

sissinette said:


> Hi ladies, have you ever seen an item from the Isabel Marant main line with a white label (same as the ones usually used for Etoile)? I thought the labels of the main line were always black... the seller tells me the item is authentic but I'm very suspicious. Thank you for your help!


Is the seller based in Italy?


juneping said:


> for the ladies who pre-ordered the s/s necklace....any of you are waiting for it? i actually kept thinking about it lately....mn....anxious.


I forgot all about that necklace!  I hope I'm going to want it in the warmer months...


----------



## arguspeace

Barneys has put some sale items back on barneyswarehouse.com

Happy Monday!!!


----------



## juneping

the IM shorts....


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



Looooved it!!!


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



That skirt looks great with those shoes!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



Super adorable June! I  just received my skirt today!


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



they look great on you!  love how you winterized a spring/summer item!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> June : looking so adorable!!! Cilla sweater is such a staple! Good job!
> Madrigal : welcome and nice Ciara!
> Stefe: yay! Finally a mod pic ! Lovely!
> Argus : love that western button down ! Is that the lauryn ?  I have my eye on the Lindsey but can't seem to find it anywhere!
> Jelli: yay ! Can't wait for the mod pic!
> Tb: I love both boots but still undecided ! Will keep you posted hun!!
> 
> My work outfit is always boring so i never post it here!!
> But spiced it up with the taupe poppys!!!



i'm behind on posts/photos....i *love* your work outfit, ama!  you can never go wrong with neutral, classic pieces and the poppys are the icing on the cake!


----------



## nycbagfiend

quick outfit post!
it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Looooved it!!!





arguspeace said:


> That skirt looks great with those shoes!





jellylicious said:


> Super adorable June! I  just received my skirt today!





nycbagfiend said:


> they look great on you!  love how you winterized a spring/summer item!



thank you ladies!!



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)



this is so chic....love the sweater.


----------



## jadecee

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



Loves the skort/shorts - I think you've styled it well with your whole outfit.  Looks great and so effortless.  

I've been eyeing this and was hoping to pick it up last weekend, but it only seems to be left in small sizes at my local store... hopefully it'll end up working on super-hippy me!


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....


You look lovely June!!


----------



## stefeilnately

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)


Love the whole outfit, esp those boots!


----------



## am2022

June: yay for Salome ! You are rocking it !
Hi NYC thanks dear for the sweet words ! Looks like your pila sweater did a good job of keeping you warm ! Awesome look!

I ended up getting the milwaukees !!!
Funny that I cancelled the preorder on this 6 months ago only to surprisingly buy it again...
Straight laced convinced me to.... And when it comes to shoes and personal reviews she must have bought each and every marant fall 2012 boot!
Will post pics when it gets here !!!
I'm now on a ban !


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



IM shorts under a shearling coat...  very sexy!!


----------



## tonkamama

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)



So chic!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....


great look again, june! So inspiring, I am quite lazy these days, back to good ole pants and sweater, so boring!



nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)


Love this chunky sweater, I guess it must keep you warm, for sure. looking great in this pic...I still haven't hit the button for a pair of Susannahs, so scared i won't know how to style them...Anyway, I am o,n A BAN so no, no, not for me...


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)



So cozy! I could use a chunky sweater too. It's so cold here.


----------



## nycbagfiend

thank you, ladies!  the pila is turning out to be a workhorse in this chilly east coast weather!  it's a sort of funny shape and not exactly flattering but i like the weirdness of it!

ama, i bought the milwaukees on sale too!  they were hanging out by their lonely selves on the bergdorf sales shelf and i had no willpower!  they're suprisingly more comfortable then i would have thought.

flower, not to add fuel to the fire but i wear my susannahs a ton--they are definitely getting their money's worth!  but i think they're more easily found these days so no rush to get them!!

like many of you, i overbought the sales and laying a little low till spring sales-not so hard actually since it's so cold here and i'm still craving boots, knits and pants!!






juneping said:


> this is so chic....love the sweater.





stefeilnately said:


> Love the whole outfit, esp those boots!





amacasa said:


> June: yay for Salome ! You are rocking it !
> Hi NYC thanks dear for the sweet words ! Looks like your pila sweater did a good job of keeping you warm ! Awesome look!
> 
> I ended up getting the milwaukees !!!
> Funny that I cancelled the preorder on this 6 months ago only to surprisingly buy it again...
> Straight laced convinced me to.... And when it comes to shoes and personal reviews she must have bought each and every marant fall 2012 boot!
> Will post pics when it gets here !!!
> I'm now on a ban !





tonkamama said:


> So chic!!





flower71 said:


> great look again, june! So inspiring, I am quite lazy these days, back to good ole pants and sweater, so boring!
> 
> 
> Love this chunky sweater, I guess it must keep you warm, for sure. looking great in this pic...I still haven't hit the button for a pair of Susannahs, so scared i won't know how to style them...Anyway, I am o,n A BAN so no, no, not for me...





jellylicious said:


> So cozy! I could use a chunky sweater too. It's so cold here.


----------



## am2022

Wahoo!!! Milwaukee sisters together with straight laced!
Would you please post a mod pic soon??
I'm surprised that no single mod pic exist of the milwaukees here at TPF !


nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!  the pila is turning out to be a workhorse in this chilly east coast weather!  it's a sort of funny shape and not exactly flattering but i like the weirdness of it!
> 
> ama, i bought the milwaukees on sale too!  they were hanging out by their lonely selves on the bergdorf sales shelf and i had no willpower!  they're suprisingly more comfortable then i would have thought.
> 
> flower, not to add fuel to the fire but i wear my susannahs a ton--they are definitely getting their money's worth!  but i think they're more easily found these days so no rush to get them!!
> 
> like many of you, i overbought the sales and laying a little low till spring sales-not so hard actually since it's so cold here and i'm still craving boots, knits and pants!!


----------



## arguspeace

nycbagfiend said:


> thank you, ladies!  the pila is turning out to be a workhorse in this chilly east coast weather!  it's a sort of funny shape and not exactly flattering but i like the weirdness of it!
> 
> ama, i bought the milwaukees on sale too!  they were hanging out by their lonely selves on the bergdorf sales shelf and i had no willpower!  they're suprisingly more comfortable then i would have thought.
> 
> flower, not to add fuel to the fire but i wear my susannahs a ton--they are definitely getting their money's worth!  but i think they're more easily found these days so no rush to get them!!
> 
> like many of you, i overbought the sales and laying a little low till spring sales-not so hard actually since it's so cold here and i'm still craving boots, knits and pants!!



i definitely overbought, i got into IM right before the holidays so the post holiday sales hit my wallet hard...my bf and bff wonder where this IM obsession came from


----------



## arguspeace

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)



i had my eye on that sweater...looks great on you!  i love the pop with those boots!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Wahoo!!! Milwaukee sisters together with straight laced!
> Would you please post a mod pic soon??
> I'm surprised that no single mod pic exist of the milwaukees here at TPF !



I agree! The Milwaukees are so sexy, would love to see pics!


----------



## nycbagfiend

arguspeace said:


> i definitely overbought, i got into IM right before the holidays so the post holiday sales hit my wallet hard...my bf and bff wonder where this IM obsession came from





arguspeace said:


> i had my eye on that sweater...looks great on you!  i love the pop with those boots!



thanks, argus!

IM has a way of just sucking you into her vortex (and making you believe it's ok to spend $700 on wedge sneakers...and in more then one colorway!  )  for me, it was casually dropping into her new store in soho, spring '10 and falling for just about every item in the showroom!  i haven't looked back since!


----------



## nycbagfiend

yes!  mod pics to come soon!  still figuring out what i want to pair them with for their first outing....



amacasa said:


> Wahoo!!! Milwaukee sisters together with straight laced!
> Would you please post a mod pic soon??
> I'm surprised that no single mod pic exist of the milwaukees here at TPF !





jellybebe said:


> I agree! The Milwaukees are so sexy, would love to see pics!


----------



## jadecee

Triplets! I also got the Milwaukee during the sales. Love them in grey. I also overdid it on IM this season... Feel like I bought almost every single shoe... I can't wait til it's warm and wear them every day!


----------



## tb-purselover

nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)



Yay! Comfy and casually chic. Right up my alley lately. I've been wearing the same too.

Today I wore my blue/black Willows. Have you worn yours yet or did you end up returning them? I love mine to death now. I was a little scared to wear them at first, being a little out of my comfort zone. But I love them.



amacasa said:


> June: yay for Salome ! You are rocking it !
> Hi NYC thanks dear for the sweet words ! Looks like your pila sweater did a good job of keeping you warm ! Awesome look!
> 
> *I ended up getting the milwaukees* !!!
> Funny that I cancelled the preorder on this 6 months ago only to surprisingly buy it again...
> Straight laced convinced me to.... And when it comes to shoes and personal reviews she must have bought each and every marant fall 2012 boot!
> Will post pics when it gets here !!!
> I'm now on a ban !



Yay! I would love some pics!!! You cannot go wrong with either and if I had the budget I would have bought every shoe/boot from last season! Please post some pics of you wearing them soon.


----------



## zzhoneybee

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....



These look FANTASTIC, June!!!


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> I personally think these were the most gorgeous IM boots of the season! They are also inspired cowboy booties so the silhouette is sort of classic. Here is a lovely pic of the gorgeous Jess from Tuulavintage to tempt you...


These are gorgeous.


juneping said:


> the IM shorts....


You look so chic.


nycbagfiend said:


> quick outfit post!
> it's freeeeezing in nyc lately!  i'm all about the chunky sweaters!  this is the pila sweater from f/w '12 and kim pants from s/s'12 (and chloe susannahs from last year!)


Love the sweater. The pants look great with the booties.


----------



## juneping

Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## am2022

Few inspiration pics! Poppy pump!


----------



## am2022

The ever elusive Junee OTK boot which up to now, I am searching for...  
If anyone sees a pair , size 40 or even 41, please PM me lovelies!
Miss Alt has her black Franklins!


----------



## am2022

Triple yay!
I don't want to sound too persistent but any mod
Pics ? 


jadecee said:


> Triplets! I also got the Milwaukee during the sales. Love them in grey. I also overdid it on IM this season... Feel like I bought almost every single shoe... I can't wait til it's warm and wear them every day!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> Few inspiration pics! Poppy pump!





amacasa said:


> The ever elusive Junee OTK boot which up to now, I am searching for...
> If anyone sees a pair , size 40 or even 41, please PM me lovelies!
> Miss Alt has her black Franklins!



love these photos...i want to raid e.alt's closet!  she's my style icon!

i don't think i've every seen the junee boots!!  wonder why IM hasn't released any other OTK styles?


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Yay! Comfy and casually chic. Right up my alley lately. I've been wearing the same too.
> 
> Today I wore my blue/black Willows. Have you worn yours yet or did you end up returning them? I love mine to death now. I was a little scared to wear them at first, being a little out of my comfort zone. But I love them.
> 
> i did keep the blue/black willows...yikes, but only wore them once!  i have to admit--they weren't as comfy as i'd hoped and it scared me away from repeat wearings!  i need to break them in tho--i think after a few wearings they'll soften  up and not be so scary!


----------



## am2022

Its from fall 2009.
Ive almost bought it last year from a french site - vestiairecollective - then when i was waiting for the invoice - it disappeared....

Here are some more pics to tempt you!
Miss Alt and her Junee!!! 
I know maybe at this time House of Marant just need to reproduce them the way Chloe susannas were reproduced!!!



nycbagfiend said:


> love these photos...i want to raid e.alt's closet!  she's my style icon!
> 
> i don't think i've every seen the junee boots!!  wonder why IM hasn't released any other OTK styles?


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Its from fall 2009.
> Ive almost bought it last year from a french site - vestiairecollective - then when i was waiting for the invoice - it disappeared....
> 
> Here are some more pics to tempt you!
> Miss Alt and her Junee!!!
> I know maybe at this time House of Marant just need to reproduce them the way Chloe susannas were reproduced!!!



Lovely! She's effortless in every way. My style icon too!


----------



## Jayne1

Every year I want to buy some tops -- but this year everything is so slim cut!  I'm a large, so i can't size up.  Is there anything that I can find that looks good?


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> the IM shorts....


Wow I love them! You look great! Are they TTS?


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Wow I love them! You look great! Are they TTS?



Thanks!! I got the 38 and I am a jeans size 26.


----------



## am2022

I know we all love Rosie and her marant stuff... but Jason isn't so bad either..


----------



## judynkwan

Hi tb-purselover!

I've been following this thread and your posts since you and I share the same IM obsession! 
I saw one of your posts on the Hayworth Dress from SS11 and is inquiring about sizing. Is the hayworth dress picture that you posted a size 0 or 1? I am thinking of buying one on ebay and its a size 1. I'm generally a size 0 and pretty petite so i'm wondering whether this dress is going to be too big? 

Please let me know =) THANKS a bunch!


----------



## judynkwan

tb-purselover said:


> Yay! Comfy and casually chic. Right up my alley lately. I've been wearing the same too.
> 
> Today I wore my blue/black Willows. Have you worn yours yet or did you end up returning them? I love mine to death now. I was a little scared to wear them at first, being a little out of my comfort zone. But I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I would love some pics!!! You cannot go wrong with either and if I had the budget I would have bought every shoe/boot from last season! Please post some pics of you wearing them soon.





Hi tb-purselover!

I've been following this thread and your posts since you and I share the same IM obsession!
I saw one of your posts on the Hayworth Dress from SS11 and is inquiring about sizing. Is the hayworth dress picture that you posted a size 0 or 1? I am thinking of buying one on ebay and its a size 1. I'm generally a size 0 and pretty petite so i'm wondering whether this dress is going to be too big?

Please let me know =) THANKS a bunch!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi Judy!

I'll check tomorrow morning. Kids and DH are asleep in the room, while I can't sleep!

I'll get back to you ASAP. I believe I sized up in the dress as it runs small and is pretty short. So I sized up for length and width at the waist. 



judynkwan said:


> Hi tb-purselover!
> 
> I've been following this thread and your posts since you and I share the same IM obsession!
> I saw one of your posts on the Hayworth Dress from SS11 and is inquiring about sizing. Is the hayworth dress picture that you posted a size 0 or 1? I am thinking of buying one on ebay and its a size 1. I'm generally a size 0 and pretty petite so i'm wondering whether this dress is going to be too big?
> 
> Please let me know =) THANKS a bunch!


----------



## judynkwan

tb-purselover said:


> Hi Judy!
> 
> I'll check tomorrow morning. Kids and DH are asleep in the room, while I can't sleep!
> 
> I'll get back to you ASAP. I believe I sized up in the dress as it runs small and is pretty short. So I sized up for length and width at the waist.



That would be so awesome!! wow thanks for responding so quickly!! I love the dress but just a bit worried about the shoulders being a bit too wide.. (i'm about 5'0-5'1 and 103 lbs)
What do you think of the dress? do you love it? =)


----------



## tb-purselover

judynkwan said:


> That would be so awesome!! wow thanks for responding so quickly!! I love the dress but just a bit worried about the shoulders being a bit too wide.. (i'm about 5'0-5'1 and 103 lbs)
> What do you think of the dress? do you love it? =)



I love it! It is such a pretty dress. 

It is a size 1. My measurements are 32B-26-36 in inches. The dress is super stretchy. My only worry for you is if the dress was stretched out. But if it isn't stretched out then the sz 1 would give you more length.

If you give me your shoulder measurements I can measure across the shoulder of the dress later today.


----------



## jellylicious

White Manly's size 39 on the Outnet.  Too bad they are not my size.


----------



## judynkwan

tb-purselover said:


> I love it! It is such a pretty dress.
> 
> It is a size 1. My measurements are 32B-26-36 in inches. The dress is super stretchy. My only worry for you is if the dress was stretched out. But if it isn't stretched out then the sz 1 would give you more length.
> 
> If you give me your shoulder measurements I can measure across the shoulder of the dress later today.



My shoulder width is 14inches. Do you mind me asking how tall you are?
Thank you so much! You are so helpful! =)


----------



## am2022

Basleys in action with givenchy antigona!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Basleys in action with givenchy antigona!




Thanks for posting A!  I haven't worn mine yet.  Love the comfort but not sure about the look, and it's too hot here anyway right now.
Nice antigona


----------



## calisnoopy

Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!

Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions 

*Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
*






*Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color*



*Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!*



*Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!*



*Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...*





*Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!*


----------



## tb-purselover

judynkwan said:


> My shoulder width is 14inches. Do you mind me asking how tall you are?
> Thank you so much! You are so helpful! =)



Hi, sorry it took me a while to get back to you. The last couple of days were super busy because I was hosting a party.

The shoulder width of the dress is hard to measure as there really is no shoulder seams. It is a raglan sleeve, I think they call it that?

I tried my best. It measured approximately 15" across laying flat. Underarm to underarm also measured 15" across.

HTH!


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice haul!!! Amazing find with the Peric jacket! I would love to see pics of this one on ya. It looks like such a beautiful jacket and the details must be amazing.



calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> *Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> *distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/e56af23e5da111e2af8422000a9e28e9_7.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color*
> View attachment 2058279
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!*
> View attachment 2058280
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!*
> View attachment 2058281
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...*
> resources.shopstyle.com/pim/4b/58/4b582a4367c4640bd07f13959ef7855a.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!*
> View attachment 2058282
> 
> View attachment 2058283


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Basleys in action with givenchy antigona!



Thanks for posting pics of the Basleys in action. Who is the person wearing them? Is she an actress? :shame:


----------



## nycbagfiend

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks for posting pics of the Basleys in action. Who is the person wearing them? Is she an actress? :shame:



i'm still mixed on the basleys...cute in concept but i'm not sure if they look good on me!

tb, i think that's jennifer garner (american actress prob most famous for her tv series 'alias' and for being mrs. ben affleck!)


----------



## megt10

calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> *Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> *distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/e56af23e5da111e2af8422000a9e28e9_7.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color*
> View attachment 2058279
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!*
> View attachment 2058280
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!*
> View attachment 2058281
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...*
> resources.shopstyle.com/pim/4b/58/4b582a4367c4640bd07f13959ef7855a.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!*
> View attachment 2058282
> 
> View attachment 2058283



Wow, love it.


----------



## Amsterdam

Hello ladies,

It has been quite a while since I posted here!
I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for 351 incl. 

I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than 1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
(I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)

I promise some mod pic when it arrives.

Waris jacket worn by Elin Kling:


----------



## Amsterdam

@calisnoopy: Lovely items! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jellylicious

calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> *Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> *distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/e56af23e5da111e2af8422000a9e28e9_7.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color*
> View attachment 2058279
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!*
> View attachment 2058280
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!*
> View attachment 2058281
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...*
> resources.shopstyle.com/pim/4b/58/4b582a4367c4640bd07f13959ef7855a.jpg
> 
> *Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!*
> View attachment 2058282
> 
> View attachment 2058283





Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It has been quite a while since I posted here!
> I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for 351 incl.
> 
> I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than 1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
> (I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)
> 
> I promise some mod pic when it arrives.



Nica haul ladies! Please post pixs soon!


----------



## mercer

Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It has been quite a while since I posted here!
> I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for 351 incl.
> 
> I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than 1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
> (I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)
> 
> I promise some mod pic when it arrives.
> 
> Waris jacket worn by Elin Kling:



you beat me to it!  I had it in my cart and yoox wouldn't let me check out!  You must have beat me by a minute or two.  Glad a PF IM fan landed this one!  post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## mercer

calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> *Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color*
> View attachment 2058279
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!*
> View attachment 2058280
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!*
> View attachment 2058281
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!*
> View attachment 2058282
> 
> View attachment 2058283



So many great pieces!  Congrats!  Where did you find the Serafin jacket?  I haven't seen it yet!


----------



## am2022

Tb: its Jennifer Gardner ! 
Calisnoopy : such fabulous items !!! Congrats ! Great score on the Lindsey !! Been searching for that one as well !
Amsterdam : that waris is such a beauty and what a steal !!! And congrats on your fall haul!
I just put an end to fall and will now move on to spring !


----------



## calisnoopy

megt10 said:


> Wow, love it.



thankss!!!



Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It has been quite a while since I posted here!
> I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for 351 incl.
> 
> I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than 1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
> (I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)
> 
> I promise some mod pic when it arrives.
> 
> Waris jacket worn by Elin Kling:



i have the Waris and love it...though it's a bit stiff



Amsterdam said:


> @calisnoopy: Lovely items! Thanks for sharing.







jellylicious said:


> Nica haul ladies! Please post pixs soon!



thanks, will do 



mercer said:


> So many great pieces!  Congrats!  Where did you find the Serafin jacket?  I haven't seen it yet!



ohhh its at Satine Boutique in LA but I got mine from Isabel Boutique in NYC, its runs very oversized though...even the 34 was a bit roomy on me!



amacasa said:


> Tb: its Jennifer Gardner !
> Calisnoopy : such fabulous items !!! Congrats ! Great score on the Lindsey !! Been searching for that one as well !
> Amsterdam : that waris is such a beauty and what a steal !!! And congrats on your fall haul!
> I just put an end to fall and will now move on to spring !



awww thanks, yah, i was surprised to have found it in the small size i needed at 50% off too!!!


----------



## juneping

Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It has been quite a while since I posted here!
> I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for 351 incl.
> 
> I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than 1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
> (I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)
> 
> I promise some mod pic when it arrives.
> 
> Waris jacket worn by Elin Kling:



wow...i am so jealous....and congrats!!
pls post mod pix...it's a great piece. your IM jacket collection is more and more fab...


----------



## Piscesluv

amacasa said:


> Basleys in action with givenchy antigona!



What color are they? I'm imagining Navy but they are prob. the anthracite.


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Basleys in action with givenchy antigona!



Ooh cute! Thanks for posting! Going to LA tomorrow so finally get to wear mine!


----------



## jellybebe

calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...
> 
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!



I'm really enjoying your pic of the Serafin jacket, will have to check it out!


----------



## arguspeace

calisnoopy said:


> Been loving Isabel Marant this season and the season before, F/W 2012!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share a few of my recent IM additions
> 
> Isabel Marant Lindsey Jacket--amazing super 50% off sale score!!!
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Jepsen Scarf in Violet--love the vibrant pop of color
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Serafin Jacket in Petrole/Blue color--this one runs HUGE and oversized, definitely size down one or two sizes!!!
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Arnie Shorts--got them in this blue and in a white with red trim colorway, I'm a total sucker for comfy elastic waist running style shorts WITH POCKETS!!
> 
> Isabel Marant Etoile Salome Shorts in Petrole/Blue--love this print and yes, once again, with pockets and elastic waist LOL...
> 
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket--amazing find from 2011, so excited for this one to arrive!!!


Wow love everything...especially the jackets and shorts.  I have never seen some of them, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## arguspeace

Amsterdam said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It has been quite a while since I posted here!
> I so excited, I just bought the Waris from Yoox for &#128;351 incl.
> 
> I found the Waris last month in Paris during the sales for a little less than &#128;1000, but I passed on it since I did way too much shopping already :shame:
> (I got the Milwaukee, Blacksons and two pairs of Berry boots, the Hippo and Huston jacket, the Ivo and the Russell pants.)
> 
> I promise some mod pic when it arrives.
> 
> Waris jacket worn by Elin Kling:



I'm jealous too, can't wait to see how you style the waris!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

amacasa said:


> Tb: its Jennifer Gardner !
> Calisnoopy : such fabulous items !!! Congrats ! Great score on the Lindsey !! Been searching for that one as well !
> Amsterdam : that waris is such a beauty and what a steal !!! And congrats on your fall haul!
> I just put an end to fall and will now move on to spring !



Ohhh there's a Lindsey jacket size 38 on eBay right now, ending soon! If it's your size, good luck!


----------



## jadecee

Gorgeous additions everyone!

I tried on the Salome shorts today. All I can say is dyyyyaaaam guuurl! Juneping - major props!  They look amazing on you! (Horrid on me) I will live vicariously through you this spring/summer. They look so good on you. Awesome job styling them for winter!


----------



## xinachan

Hi ladies! I am desperately searching for the SS13 Sumac jacket in black, preferrably in  size 34 but 36 would also be fine. Any luck you gals may know where I can find it? :salute:


----------



## bbagsforever

Another close up pic of the Spikeman belt...


----------



## Piscesluv

What's the possibility of the Basley boot in camel coming back in stock?


----------



## jellylicious

jadecee said:


> Gorgeous additions everyone!
> 
> I tried on the Salome shorts today. All I can say is dyyyyaaaam guuurl! Juneping - major props!  They look amazing on you! (Horrid on me) I will live vicariously through you this spring/summer. They look so good on you. Awesome job styling them for winter!



I second that! I don't know why but the Sandrine skirt looks off on me. Maybe the shorts will look better like on you Juneping. So, it's a return for me.


----------



## juneping

jadecee said:


> Gorgeous additions everyone!
> 
> I tried on the Salome shorts today. All I can say is dyyyyaaaam guuurl! Juneping - major props!  They look amazing on you! (Horrid on me) I will live vicariously through you this spring/summer. They look so good on you. Awesome job styling them for winter!





jellylicious said:


> I second that! I don't know why but the Sandrine skirt looks off on me. Maybe the shorts will look better like on you Juneping. So, it's a return for me.



oh i am sorry they're not working out for you....but there are many more pieces for the s/s...

can someone post some mod pix of those s/s jackets like sumac?? they're so cute but i don't think i could wear them to work. but they're so darn cute....


----------



## stefeilnately

Happy new year to those celebrating the lunar new year!!

Anyone seen the Jarod jacket in real? I think there are 2 colours? Light pink and framboise? Any advise on the fit and colour? Thanks!!


----------



## am2022

Love love the spikeman as well ! I'm a big belt lover as well ... Would love a gold spikeman ! 



bbagsforever said:


> Another close up pic of the Spikeman belt...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> oh i am sorry they're not working out for you....but there are many more pieces for the s/s...
> 
> can someone post some mod pix of those s/s jackets like sumac?? they're so cute but i don't think i could wear them to work. but they're so darn cute....




It's adorable!  I'm a little worried it might be bulky, tho!  from espejto


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> It's adorable!  I'm a little worried it might be bulky, tho!  from espejto



it's b/c of this image...made me want to investigate more on this piece. the fit is quite similar to lexy (not too short)...i like the stitching pattern reminds me of chinese winter jacket but modernized version. but i can't do this color....


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Another close up pic of the Spikeman belt...


Love this belt. I wish I would have gotten it when I had the chance!



jellylicious said:


> I second that! I don't know why but the Sandrine skirt looks off on me. Maybe the shorts will look better like on you Juneping. So, it's a return for me.


I'm sorry the Sandrine skirt didn't work out for you. But I agree with June! There are a lot of other cute pieces coming out for s/s.



mercer said:


> It's adorable!  I'm a little worried it might be bulky, tho!  from espejto


I love this jacket too. It is cute! The pattern is something I can do too. But I need it in another colorway. Of course, all a mute point because I need to sit on my hands. But I hope to live through you gals!


----------



## ILoveC

I know it's past season and a long shot but I had missed out last year on the toma dress in tie dye orange and wish i had it. Has anyone seen one in a size 36 anywhere? It's the cotton dress.  Thanks!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> Love love the spikeman as well ! I'm a big belt lover as well ... Would love a gold spikeman !



I was never a big belt person and then recently I realised how much they can change an outfit! The Spikeman was quite expensive but a real investment I think.


----------



## Pembldon

I was also looking at this on yoox. What size was it? Yoox is coming up with a few old season gems. I'm really hoping the Hamil tunic from last SS will crop up or the play suit or jumpsuit in the same print


----------



## jellybebe

Spy pics from the IM Los Angeles store.


----------



## jellybebe

More:


----------



## jellybebe

Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



wow...the red is really stunning.
what's your review of the sumac??


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> wow...the red is really stunning.
> what's your review of the sumac??



Love it! I actually bought the red. Was debating for a long time since I don't wear a lot of red but it was much more flattering on me. The jacket is so cozy, it's like wearing a blankie!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Love it! I actually bought the red. Was debating for a long time since I don't wear a lot of red but it was much more flattering on me. The jacket is so cozy, it's like wearing a blankie!



can you tell me more about sizing?? and is it short or long??
TIA!!


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



they look great on you!  especially the red


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



thanks so much for the great pictures!  You look great in the sumac!  did it feel  bulky?


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



Thanks for the spy pixs! The red Sumac looks lovely on you


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Spy pics from the IM Los Angeles store.


Love the pictures!!

Is this chair for actually sitting?  It looks uncomfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> can you tell me more about sizing?? and is it short or long??
> TIA!!



TTS I would say. I got the sz 40 which is my usual IM size. It's hip length, about the same length as Momo. I wouldn't say it's bulky but it is a little thicker than some of her previous jackets. I really like the shoulders.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> TTS I would say. I got the sz 40 which is my usual IM size. It's hip length, about the same length as Momo. I wouldn't say it's bulky but it is a little thicker than some of her previous jackets. I really like the shoulders.



thank you jelly!! now you got me thinking hard....
would love to see some action photos if you wear it in the near future...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



Girl you ROCK those jackets!!!! Seriously HOT! Congrats on getting the red -- what an excellent choice. I was going to splurge on either the Alika or Anderson jackets, but now you've got me thinking about Sumac. Hmmmm.  I thought the Sumac would look bulky, but it looks quite streamlined and sleek on you, despite the padded fabric. It's gorge!

And thanks for the LA boutique pics....you've whetted my appetite! I'm headed there over my kids' spring break vacation and am staying in a rental house that's about 2 miles away from the IM store.  Thanks to your pics I'm now more excited than ever!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!




Oohh, congrats! The red Sumac looks gorgeous on you. The blue is nice too but somehow it's not as stunning as the red. I had my heart set on the Ariana but the Sumac has usurped its place! Best thing about it is it's two jackets in one. 

Thanks for all the awesome spy pics -- the boutique looks so light and airy.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!




Oh ~ cute jackets!!  I love the red!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Girl you ROCK those jackets!!!! Seriously HOT! Congrats on getting the red -- what an excellent choice. I was going to splurge on either the Alika or Anderson jackets, but now you've got me thinking about Sumac. Hmmmm.  I thought the Sumac would look bulky, but it looks quite streamlined and sleek on you, despite the padded fabric. It's gorge!
> 
> And thanks for the LA boutique pics....you've whetted my appetite! I'm headed there over my kids' spring break vacation and am staying in a rental house that's about 2 miles away from the IM store.  Thanks to your pics I'm now more excited than ever!



Oh you are going to love the IM boutique. And the new Equipment boutique is directly across the street... Along with all the other lovely shopping such as Helmut Lang, Chloe, Jonathan Adler, DVF... I could easily go bankrupt here. I actually didn't see some of the tops that Forward had, such as the Melina top you own/that I was admiring. I was planning to check out the Sumac in person not expecting it to come in red. When I tried it on, it was so comfy that I couldn't resist! And I love that it's reversible although I don't know how much I will wear the plaid side. 

Thank you arguspeace, jellylicious, mercer, Jayne, hiromi and Tonka for your sweet comments! I am glad you all prefer the red on me, as I was hemming and hawing between the two. Some of the detailing of this jacket actually reminds me of the Jordan, which is probably my HG. I love that she incorporates quilting into her collection every year, it's so cozy.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



Been MIA these days, loving all the pics, girls!
jelly, my fave is the red one, it looks great on you. thanks for the sneak peaks...I should do that too, but over here, I guess they'll look me up and down if they caught me doing that, C'est la France!


----------



## jellylicious

Parlour X posted the Sumac jacket in this color way. I like it too-a bit more understated than the red.


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> Parlour X posted the Sumac jacket in this color way. I like it too-a bit more understated than the red.



The shopgirl said this colour way existed but they didn't carry it! If it had been available there would have been no debate in my mind, since I love black. It's strange that other boutiques have colour ways that the IM boutique doesn't. 

Flower - my spy pics are only from the Etoile/shoe side of the boutique. The boutique is physically split in half. The mainline collection side had too many shopgirls milling about!


----------



## Piscesluv

jellylicious said:


> Parlour X posted the Sumac jacket in this color way. I like it too-a bit more understated than the red.



Yikes! That's so cute in black too!  

I'm curious.... Is the Sumac s take on a traditional French jacket and pattern? It reminds me of quilted jacquard and the short jacket reminds me of what older ladies wear. Just curious where this coming from.


----------



## matchsticks

Hello!

I was wondering if one of you could help me... I bought my first ever IM étoile piece from eBay. All those I bought before I bought in store or from NAP. 

I have been looking for the Romy skirt for a long time and finally got my hands on it, but since I am very suspicious concerning eBay (someone once sold me a Balenciaga First in a different colour than shown on the photos, plus it was obviously a fake...), I wanted to know what you think about the skirt, I've attached pics of the tags!

Seems legit to me, but maybe one of you could compare their Romy tags to mine! Thank you a lot! 
Best from Vienna! 

Edit: Sorry my photos wont show up, here are three links. Thank you so much! 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/p1000565h.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/p1000564y.jpg
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/p1000563ji.jpg


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> Oh you are going to love the IM boutique. And the new Equipment boutique is directly across the street... Along with all the other lovely shopping such as Helmut Lang, Chloe, Jonathan Adler, DVF... I could easily go bankrupt here. I actually didn't see some of the tops that Forward had, such as the Melina top you own/that I was admiring. I was planning to check out the Sumac in person not expecting it to come in red. When I tried it on, it was so comfy that I couldn't resist! And I love that it's reversible although I don't know how much I will wear the plaid side.
> 
> Thank you arguspeace, jellylicious, mercer, Jayne, hiromi and Tonka for your sweet comments! I am glad you all prefer the red on me, as I was hemming and hawing between the two. Some of the detailing of this jacket actually reminds me of the Jordan, which is probably my HG. I love that she incorporates quilting into her collection every year, it's so cozy.



Totally agree with you on going bankrupt there, that stretch of Melrose is dangerously good!  Not to mention some nice cafes like Urth and Sweet Lady Jane's not being too far away.  I restrict myself to visiting no more than once a quarter


----------



## am2022

Jelly congrats on the sumac !!
Looks so good on you !
And congrats on such a glorious experience : roaming around melrose place and enjoying the shops !!!
Hope the weather was much better than Canada!!! 



jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!


----------



## calisnoopy

jellylicious said:


> Parlour X posted the Sumac jacket in this color way. I like it too-a bit more understated than the red.



I think Satine boutique on 3rd street may have this in the black colorway, they get a bunch of Isabel and Etoile pieces eachbseason but the sizes sell out pretty quickly...

You can contact my girl there, Danielle 

danielle@satineboutique.com

Tell her Cory sent you: )


----------



## calisnoopy

jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



Love the Sumac on you!

I checked it out at Satine but ultimately went with the Serafin style since I wanted something more casual comfy like baseball style jacket fit : )

And the L.A. Isabel boutique is amazing....love that little street, I hardly make the short drive over there but had a blast shopping at IM and Chloe next door!!!

I finally saw the Ginkle jacket and fell in love, got it in the silver and black metallic!


----------



## jellybebe

calisnoopy said:


> Love the Sumac on you!
> 
> I checked it out at Satine but ultimately went with the Serafin style since I wanted something more casual comfy like baseball style jacket fit : )
> 
> And the L.A. Isabel boutique is amazing....love that little street, I hardly make the short drive over there but had a blast shopping at IM and Chloe next door!!!
> 
> I finally saw the Ginkle jacket and fell in love, got it in the silver and black metallic!



Ahhhh I hope I didn't make a mistake as I love the Seraphin on you, so pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jelly congrats on the sumac !!
> Looks so good on you !
> And congrats on such a glorious experience : roaming around melrose place and enjoying the shops !!!
> Hope the weather was much better than Canada!!!



Thanks sweetie! Yes the weather is incredible!


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> It's adorable!  I'm a little worried it might be bulky, tho!  from espejto



I am loving the fit on this one. I also love the bomber style, Serafin jacket posted a few pages back by *calisnoopy*.



jellybebe said:


> Spy pics from the IM Los Angeles store.





jellybebe said:


> Modeling pics of the sumac jacket, which comes in red and blue and is reversible! They had the new Bobby's in Gris and the Bayas in black and white leather (the all leather version of the bobby) but I decided they weren't for me. Didn't take modeling pics, sorry!



Thanks for the spy pics! The store looks so nicely decorated. The feel is great. I wish I could visit the boutique sometime soon.

Also, congrats on the Sumac! The red is a gorgeous color. I am now having bad, bad thoughts about this jacket. I wonder if it will be around come sale time?



matchsticks said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if one of you could help me... I bought my first ever IM étoile piece from eBay. All those I bought before I bought in store or from NAP.
> 
> I have been looking for the Romy skirt for a long time and finally got my hands on it, but since I am very suspicious concerning eBay (someone once sold me a Balenciaga First in a different colour than shown on the photos, plus it was obviously a fake...),* I wanted to know what you think about the skirt, I've attached pics of the tags!*



This looks authentic to me .



calisnoopy said:


> I finally saw the Ginkle jacket and fell in love, got it in the silver and black metallic!


Congrats on the Ginkle! Can we see pics?!


----------



## juneping

*tb *- i think the blue one might be around....the black and red ones could be tough but who knows. even berry made it into sale...

*jelly* - now i have to blame you .....i had the red being held for me. going tomorrow....i am size 1...and she told me 38 would be my size. 
i am so lost...i bought the dress in 36 and it's kind of roommy so i really don't know i am a 36 or 38...


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> tb - i think the blue one might be around....the black and red ones could be tough but who knows. even berry made it into sale...
> 
> jelly - now i have to blame you .....i had the red being held for me. going tomorrow....i am size 1...and she told me 38 would be my size.
> i am so lost...i bought the dress in 36 and it's kind of roommy so i really don't know i am a 36 or 38...



I'm not sure either... But you are smaller than me by a lot so I would think you would fit a 36. You have narrow shoulders.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> jelly - now i have to blame you .....i had the red being held for me. going tomorrow....i am size 1...and she told me 38 would be my size.
> i am so lost...i bought the dress in 36 and it's kind of roommy so i really don't know i am a 36 or 38...


Oh I hope it will be around come sale time!

I would think you would be a 36. But it depends on how it is cut in the shoulder and arms: small to size or tts. Length might also come into play as you are tall.

For sure in the bomber style you are a 36. Maybe a 34.

Post pics tomorrow when you go in to try it!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> *tb *- i think the blue one might be around....the black and red ones could be tough but who knows. even berry made it into sale...
> 
> *jelly* - now i have to blame you .....i had the red being held for me. going tomorrow....i am size 1...and she told me 38 would be my size.
> i am so lost...i bought the dress in 36 and it's kind of roommy so i really don't know i am a 36 or 38...



June -- I talked to an SA about the Sumac too :giggles:  and it should arrive in my hot little hands by early next week. She told me that she is normally a 38 in IM jackets, but she takes the Sumac in 42. She says it runs really small around the shoulders. I am between 0-1 and 34-36 in IM jackets, and she advised that I take the 36. Which happened to be the only size they had left.   So if she's accurate, I would think you'd be OK in the 36 OR 38.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> I'm not sure either... But you are smaller than me by a lot so I would think you would fit a 36. You have narrow shoulders.


IM sizing still a mystery...



tb-purselover said:


> Oh I hope it will be around come sale time!
> 
> I would think you would be a 36. But it depends on how it is cut in the shoulder and arms: small to size or tts. Length might also come into play as you are tall.
> 
> For sure in the bomber style you are a 36. Maybe a 34.
> 
> Post pics tomorrow when you go in to try it!



what color you are interested in?? i love the red...the black is okay...it didn't make my heart skip..
oh thanks for the reminder..i sure will take some photos tomorrow.



KristyDarling said:


> June -- I talked to an SA about the Sumac too :giggles:  and it should arrive in my hot little hands by early next week. She told me that she is normally a 38 in IM jackets, but she takes the Sumac in 42. She says it runs really small around the shoulders. I am between 0-1 and 34-36 in IM jackets, and she advised that I take the 36. Which happened to be the only size they had left.   So if she's accurate, I would think you'd be OK in the 36 OR 38.


oh..you bad girl...
thanks for the info. something tells me 38 might work. i hope they'll have both sizes so i can try both and report back...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> *what color you are interested in?? *i love the red...the black is okay...it didn't make my heart skip..
> oh thanks for the reminder..i sure will take some photos tomorrow.



I am eye-ing the black. I already have the Hadley quilted jacket in red. So if I do get it, it has to be in any other color then red. So, black or petrol. 

Let us know how sizing goes. As I am curious. Maybe, if you have time, try on the Serafin as well . For me, lol.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> I am eye-ing the black. I already have the Hadley quilted jacket in red. So if I do get it, it has to be in any other color then red. So, black or petrol.
> 
> Let us know how sizing goes. As I am curious. Maybe, if you have time, try on the Serafin as well . For me, lol.



no problem...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> no problem...


Thank you!!!


----------



## matchsticks

tb-purselover said:


> This looks authentic to me .



Thank you for your reply! Much appreciated! 
Have a lovely day!

PS: You all make me want to spend money on the Sumac... 
I'll consider that haha


----------



## juneping

Two colorways. One red and one black


----------



## juneping

*TB* - i am not too impressed with the sarefin...too short on me. i think i could go down a size but i didn't ask for 36. i had the 38 on.

and the sumac jacket. they are 38 and my size. i could feel the shoulder was just about right. if one size smaller...i'd feel the jacket's pulling me back...
personally i felt the black look nicer on me..b/c it's slimming effect of color black. but red is just wow...i asked the SA (a guy) who told me red's better on me. 

*size reference: size 1 = 38*


----------



## Pembldon

Oh this thread is so dangerous. I bought the Sumac today in the black. Tried the red and although its gorgeous my husband pointed out that I would never wear it. I'm not good with colour. Sizing was tricky. I'm a uk 8, 5ft5, 8st and although the 36 looked nicer it  really pinched under the arms and when I kept it on for a bit trying other bits on it felt really uncomfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> Two colorways. One red and one black



Gorgeous! I love the red on you but I know what you mean by black, part of me wishes I had had that option! But I like the red too.


----------



## jellylicious

calisnoopy said:


> I think Satine boutique on 3rd street may have this in the black colorway, they get a bunch of Isabel and Etoile pieces eachbseason but the sizes sell out pretty quickly...
> 
> You can contact my girl there, Danielle
> 
> danielle@satineboutique.com
> 
> Tell her Cory sent you: )



Thanks girl! I'm still on the fence but looking at Juneping's photo is not helping. 



juneping said:


> *TB* - i am not too impressed with the sarefin...too short on me. i think i could go down a size but i didn't ask for 36. i had the 38 on.
> 
> and the sumac jacket. they are 38 and my size. i could feel the shoulder was just about right. if one size smaller...i'd feel the jacket's pulling me back...
> personally i felt the black look nicer on me..b/c it's slimming effect of color black. but red is just wow...i asked the SA (a guy) who told me red's better on me.
> 
> *size reference: size 1 = 38*


Juneping-i love the black on you so elegant but the red does have more "pow". Which one did you take home? 



Pembldon said:


> Oh this thread is so dangerous. I bought the Sumac today in the black. Tried the red and although its gorgeous my husband pointed out that I would never wear it. I'm not good with colour. Sizing was tricky. I'm a uk 8, 5ft5, 8st and although the 36 looked nicer it  really pinched under the arms and when I kept it on for a bit trying other bits on it felt really uncomfortable.


Totally agree! This place is dangerous. I'm trying to refrain! The black is taunting me!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous! I love the red on you but I know what you mean by black, part of me wishes I had had that option! But I like the red too.



i think it's the jacket style and the pattern. red brings out the fun side of it. and black is somewhat not playing the part. i can't describe it. 
you're right about the shoulder details....it's just brilliant. it's my fav part of the jacket design. and the length is what i hope for....i wasn't going to buy it if it's too short.


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Thanks girl! I'm still on the fence but looking at Juneping's photo is not helping.
> 
> 
> Juneping-i love the black on you so elegant but the red does have more "pow". Which one did you take home?
> 
> 
> Totally agree! This place is dangerous. I'm trying to refrain! The black is taunting me!



red...
black or red...you can't go wrong with it....

and may i ask....where did you guys buy the sumac?? espejto has it in blue and i couldn't find it anywhere else....i got it from IM soho....barneys and NAP so far don't have them.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> red...
> black or red...you can't go wrong with it....
> 
> and may i ask....where did you guys buy the sumac?? espejto has it in blue and i couldn't find it anywhere else....i got it from IM soho....barneys and NAP so far don't have them.



You move fast girl! I haven't seen it anywhere either. Hmmm


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Two colorways. One red and one black



lovely jacket! I love the black on you too...Will have to take a look when they arrive in boutique. The sales are finally over here in France so I am hoping the SS13 collection will be in shop, though I am on a huge Mega huge BAN! I just bought a piano...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> TB - i am not too impressed with the sarefin...too short on me. i think i could go down a size but i didn't ask for 36. i had the 38 on.
> 
> and the sumac jacket. they are 38 and my size. i could feel the shoulder was just about right. if one size smaller...i'd feel the jacket's pulling me back...
> personally i felt the black look nicer on me..b/c it's slimming effect of color black. but red is just wow...i asked the SA (a guy) who told me red's better on me.
> 
> size reference: size 1 = 38



Wow! Red is stunning on you!!!

Thanks for the pics of both jackets and colorways. The black is more elegant and can be taken from day to night in the sumac. The red is more casual IMHO. Both look awesome on you. I do like the black for the day to night versatility. But red looks great on you. Hard choice! I think you are right the red is more fun! 

So you took the red home! I think it is the right choice. If I didn't have the red Hadley I would go for red too.

Hmmm, I might need to size down if I go with the serafin. I am not as tall so cropped would not be a problem heehee. I also love the look of the sumac. Oh I hope one makes it to sale!

Thanks so much for trying both on and getting pics! It helped me a lot! I need to think about this now. I wish I had a boutique near me! All the shops in the city do not have it.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> i think it's the jacket style and the pattern. red brings out the fun side of it. and black is somewhat not playing the part. i can't describe it.
> you're right about the shoulder details....it's just brilliant. it's my fav part of the jacket design. and the length is what i hope for....i wasn't going to buy it if it's too short.



Agreed, the length is just right! I wouldn't have bought it either if it had been too short. Congrats!!! Glad I could enable you a bit.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Two colorways. One red and one black



thanks for the pics June-  You look amazing as always!  This thread is so dangerous!  Everyone always looks so cute!  My list of things to buy grows longer and longer!


----------



## HiromiT

Yay, you got one too!!!

I agree with you on black vs. red. If I can get my hands on it, my heart would say red but my head would say black. Dammit, I wish the stores in my city got the Sumac, but no one ordered it.  I'm waiting for one more store to get their IM shipment (fingers crossed).

And THANK YOU for the super helpful/enabling pics!

Enjoy your beautiful jacket!



juneping said:


> *TB* - i am not too impressed with the sarefin...too short on me. i think i could go down a size but i didn't ask for 36. i had the 38 on.
> 
> and the sumac jacket. they are 38 and my size. i could feel the shoulder was just about right. if one size smaller...i'd feel the jacket's pulling me back...
> personally i felt the black look nicer on me..b/c it's slimming effect of color black. but red is just wow...i asked the SA (a guy) who told me red's better on me.
> 
> *size reference: size 1 = 38*


----------



## am2022

Lovely sumac June !
Congrats !


----------



## am2022

Quick heads up!
Free shipping from Morgan Clare
And look at this lovely gamble jacket ! I'm on a ban !!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Quick heads up!
> Free shipping from Morgan Clare
> And look at this lovely gamble jacket ! I'm on a ban !!



Wow that is stunning!!!! Argh I am on a ban too.


----------



## xinachan

Pembldon said:


> Oh this thread is so dangerous. I bought the Sumac today in the black. Tried the red and although its gorgeous my husband pointed out that I would never wear it. I'm not good with colour. Sizing was tricky. I'm a uk 8, 5ft5, 8st and although the 36 looked nicer it  really pinched under the arms and when I kept it on for a bit trying other bits on it felt really uncomfortable.


Hi Pembldon! May I ask where do you find the black Sumac? Thank you so much for your great help! :worthy:


----------



## juneping

thanks you ladies.....
i am glad to be able to help on the sizing and colorways....


----------



## sugarplumpurse

juneping said:


> Two colorways. One red and one black



Wow..you look amazing...love the jacket on you..
Would you mind telling how much it is ?
Thank you in advance...


----------



## juneping

sugarplumpurse said:


> Wow..you look amazing...love the jacket on you..
> Would you mind telling how much it is ?
> Thank you in advance...



435....
it's hard to find this jacket....i searched high and low, only espejto got it in blue and IM store.


----------



## xinachan

juneping said:


> 435....
> it's hard to find this jacket....i searched high and low, only espejto got it in blue and IM store.



Same here! I didn't pre-order it in Hong Kong IM store as they don't have size 34 and i thought i could find it online, now really regret!


----------



## bbagsforever

All the talk on this forum is about the jackets....here is another one! My friend wearing the Ariana jacket...love the colour!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies...I noticed a few people are searching for the Sumac jacket in black. You can get it at Neilson boutique: 
http://www.neilsonboutique.co.uk/isabel-marant/etoile-sumac-black-jacket


----------



## xinachan

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies...I noticed a few people are searching for the Sumac jacket in black. You can get it at Neilson boutique:
> http://www.neilsonboutique.co.uk/isabel-marant/etoile-sumac-black-jacket



Thank you so much! You really made my day~ Also thanks for all the nice pics provided by the very stylish ladies here


----------



## xinachan

xinachan said:


> Thank you so much! You really made my day~ Also thanks for all the nice pics provided by the very stylish ladies here


Oh dear... I'm dropping from heaven heavily... in between me emailing the shop to get their confirmation that they can ship the item to Hong Kong as an exception, the jacket is sold out! now only size 42 is left...

If there is any other hope that any of you may know, please kindly let me know.... much appreciated


----------



## arguspeace

Pembldon said:


> Oh this thread is so dangerous. I bought the Sumac today in the black. Tried the red and although its gorgeous my husband pointed out that I would never wear it. I'm not good with colour. Sizing was tricky. I'm a uk 8, 5ft5, 8st and although the 36 looked nicer it  really pinched under the arms and when I kept it on for a bit trying other bits on it felt really uncomfortable.



I wasn't planning on going to IM store again any time soon but this thread is making me reschedule other plans!   

I agree with many others on the red over the black.  The style and details pop more IMO


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> Two colorways. One red and one black



the SA did not lie--the red looks fabulous on you, june!!


----------



## Pembldon

xinachan said:


> Hi Pembldon! May I ask where do you find the black Sumac? Thank you so much for your great help! :worthy:


It's a shop in Brighton called Tribeca. They have red and black but I know they don't order 34's. It seems like its only just cropping up in boutiques now, I'm sure matches, NAP or my Theresa will be getting it soon. I hate that feeling when you miss out on something but its early days I'm sure you'll get it x


----------



## Annaelle

Pembldon said:
			
		

> It's a shop in Brighton called Tribeca. They have red and black but I know they don't order 34's. It seems like its only just cropping up in boutiques now, I'm sure matches, NAP or my Theresa will be getting it soon. I hate that feeling when you miss out on something but its early days I'm sure you'll get it x



So many people looking for the sumac, hope you're right and we'll see it in the big online shops soon!
Meanwhile i bought this zara jacket as an alternative


----------



## juneping

Annaelle said:


> So many people looking for the sumac, hope you're right and we'll see it in the big online shops soon!
> Meanwhile i bought this zara jacket as an alternative



wow...pretty close....
any mod pic??


----------



## tb-purselover

Annaelle said:


> So many people looking for the sumac, hope you're right and we'll see it in the big online shops soon!
> Meanwhile i bought this zara jacket as an alternative



That is pretty!!! Yes, mod pics pretty please?


----------



## larastyle

Annaelle said:


> So many people looking for the sumac, hope you're right and we'll see it in the big online shops soon!
> Meanwhile i bought this zara jacket as an alternative



I think this is very pretty,  although I mostly buy the main brand names, sometimes, I do make exceptions.  I think this jacket is too trendy ( for me) and I would probably use it only a few times so the zara option is a better option, please let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## mikeyta

juneping said:


> red...
> black or red...you can't go wrong with it....
> 
> and may i ask....where did you guys buy the sumac?? espejto has it in blue and i couldn't find it anywhere else....i got it from IM soho....barneys and NAP so far don't have them.


From your picture, I have to break my piggy bank to order the sumac in red.
it looks lovely on you beside we live in the northeast, we need colorful clothes.


----------



## xinachan

Pembldon said:


> It's a shop in Brighton called Tribeca. They have red and black but I know they don't order 34's. It seems like its only just cropping up in boutiques now, I'm sure matches, NAP or my Theresa will be getting it soon. I hate that feeling when you miss out on something but its early days I'm sure you'll get it x


Thank you Pembldon  Yes hopefully it will hit the big online stores soon. I've similar situation to you that I don't wear colourful items much, mostly earth tone or else monotone, so black would be a better choice for me


----------



## xinachan

Agree that this jacket looks nice and is a very nice alternative, the cut seems slimmer too


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> All the talk on this forum is about the jackets....here is another one! My friend wearing the Ariana jacket...love the colour!



So pretty!  She looks perfect!


----------



## juneping

xinachan said:


> Same here! I didn't pre-order it in Hong Kong IM store as they don't have size 34 and i thought i could find it online, now really regret!


oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.



bbagsforever said:


> All the talk on this forum is about the jackets....here is another one! My friend wearing the Ariana jacket...love the colour!


very pretty....did you get one too??



nycbagfiend said:


> the SA did not lie--the red looks fabulous on you, june!!


thanks!!



mikeyta said:


> From your picture, I have to break my piggy bank to order the sumac in red.
> it looks lovely on you beside we live in the northeast, we need colorful clothes.


oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...

and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



How pretty you look! The jacket is great! Although just how puffy are the shoulders?  I'm not tiny like you- I'm afraid I may look bulky in this!


----------



## am2022

This looks cute !
I agree we need mod pics !


Annaelle said:


> So many people looking for the sumac, hope you're right and we'll see it in the big online shops soon!
> Meanwhile i bought this zara jacket as an alternative


----------



## am2022

I agree with mercer !! Very pretty indeed!



juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



Ooo very pretty June! The color and cut of the jacket is so flattering on you. Stunning!


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



Very flattering on you! The colour just pops!


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



Yup, that jacket was made for you!  And red was absolutely the right way to go.


----------



## Syma

Love the sumac on you June, the colour looks very flattering. I just bought the sumac in black and love that the length is longer than the haca she did last summer. I also tried on the serafin but something about the padded material and the cut of the jacket made it look like I was wearing a tea cosy. The sumac is cut much better and looks much more flattering IRL


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



gorgeous june! It really was the best choice for you, the red! Enabling as always
I just brought home the Ariana jacket, still too cold to wear it here but will post when I actually get to wear it.


----------



## bbagsforever

I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.


----------



## xinachan

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


Thanks juneping! You are really sweet! I will try call the US store 

And yes, the price in HK store keep rising, and very often they don't carry the most flattering colors, so it's hard for me to decide whether I should pre-order the items from them or not as it's hard to tell if I can find better options online later


----------



## larastyle

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...




LOVE LOVE!!! red is my favorite too.   how much is in US $? thanks


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.


 
very pretty!  post your mod pictures for Sumac too


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.



You said it perfectly- this forum is enabling!!!


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


No wonder you had people looking at you. You look AMAZING! Love the jacket on you and the color is so pretty. I love how you paired it too.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.



Casually Chic. Love the whole outfit.


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!!!




mercer said:


> How pretty you look! The jacket is great! Although just how puffy are the shoulders?  I'm not tiny like you- I'm afraid I may look bulky in this!



i would say the shoulder design accentuate the shoulder lines...the jacket material is a little thick (2 layers of fabric + 1 layer of thin cotton foam like material). it's not as strong as the lexy....lexy is more slim cut so the shoulders were more prominent and the sumac is bit boxy cut so it's not that prominent. i think jelly said it's similar to momo? i believe that's true...
you've got the height...so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## juneping

larastyle said:


> love love!!! Red is my favorite too.   How much is in us $? Thanks



435...


----------



## mikeyta

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


you look lovely on the red color. it stands out with the black hair.


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say the shoulder design accentuate the shoulder lines...the jacket material is a little thick (2 layers of fabric + 1 layer of thin cotton foam like material). it's not as strong as the lexy....lexy is more slim cut so the shoulders were more prominent and the sumac is bit boxy cut so it's not that prominent. i think jelly said it's similar to momo? i believe that's true...
> you've got the height...so i wouldn't worry about it.



I'm relieved to hear the shoulders are less prominent on the Sumac. I rarely wear my Lexy because I feel like a linebacker in it! Boxy is good.


----------



## nycbagfiend

you look so pretty, june!  the red is striking on you...love it with the black shorts!




juneping said:


> .
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


----------



## am2022

I know... Would like reviews too on the Zara one as well!




larastyle said:


> I think this is very pretty,  although I mostly buy the main brand names, sometimes, I do make exceptions.  I think this jacket is too trendy ( for me) and I would probably use it only a few times so the zara option is a better option, please let us know what you think when you get it.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> thank you ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would say the shoulder design accentuate the shoulder lines...the jacket material is a little thick (2 layers of fabric + 1 layer of thin cotton foam like material). it's not as strong as the lexy....lexy is more slim cut so the shoulders were more prominent and the sumac is bit boxy cut so it's not that prominent. i think jelly said it's similar to momo? i believe that's true...
> you've got the height...so i wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks so much!  I don't think I'll carry it off as well as you!  But I'm definitely going to try one as soon as I can find one online.


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.




How perfect!    Can't wait to see you in the sumac!


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



You look gorgeous!!!  I think you have a lot of black in your closet, so this red is perfect


----------



## Piscesluv

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.



I'm in love with this style coat. What season is it from?


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

My outfit 2 days ago. Can't wait for the sun to come out!


----------



## flower71

Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660





flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



Love your outfits Flower.


----------



## Piscesluv

flower71 said:


> My outfit 2 days ago. Can't wait for the sun to come out!



I love this jacket!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660





flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



very chic!! i love the coat...


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)



Oh you look so wonderful! The Bobby's suit you so well.


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)



Love it!!!


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...





flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660


It looks lovely on you-I'm glad you went with the red. I can see why ppl were looking-it's striking. 



flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



Cute Flower! Love the outfit with the bobby's.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Love your outfits Flower.





Piscesluv said:


> I love this jacket!





juneping said:


> very chic!! i love the coat...





jellybebe said:


> Oh you look so wonderful! The Bobby's suit you so well.





arguspeace said:


> Love it!!!





jellylicious said:


> It looks lovely on you-I'm glad you went with the red. I can see why ppl were looking-it's striking.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute Flower! Love the outfit with the bobby's.


Thanks so much girls!
I have worn my IM all through autumn and winter and I am sorry if the outfits are boring, they're like uniform to me
I can't wait for new collection and sunny outfits...


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660





flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



Flower -- you look beautiful as usual! Black and red are your colors!


----------



## am2022

Flower : I agree red and black with gray hues are your colors!

I turned the big 40 and hosted a small get together at home ! Finally after being in its dustbag for almost 2 years new with tags .... Miss July finally saw the light of day !


----------



## HiromiT

Head to toe IM = perfection!

Did you find the black Sumac in London? Would you mind telling me which store? I have a friend living in London, so I was thinking of asking her to find it for me.



bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.


----------



## HiromiT

As always, you look effortlessly chic!  Mlle Marant creates the best uniforms, doesn't she? 



flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667


----------



## am2022

I guess the pic didn't attach ! 



amacasa said:


> Flower : I agree red and black with gray hues are your colors!
> 
> I turned the big 40 and hosted a small get together at home ! Finally after being in its dustbag for almost 2 years new with tags .... Miss July finally saw the light of day !


----------



## HiromiT

amacasa said:


> Flower : I agree red and black with gray hues are your colors!
> 
> I turned the big 40 and hosted a small get together at home ! Finally after being in its dustbag for almost 2 years new with tags .... Miss July finally saw the light of day !



Happy 40th!!! artyhat:

Ah, the July is such a special piece and you look wonderful in it!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



So beautiful! Happy bday, you look so young!


----------



## juneping

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



happy 40th (it's the new 30)...you look gorgeous!!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Flower : I agree red and black with gray hues are your colors!
> 
> I turned the big 40 and hosted a small get together at home ! Finally after being in its dustbag for almost 2 years new with tags .... Miss July finally saw the light of day !



Happy birthday, dear Amacasa!!! Wonderful occasion to bust out Miss July, and you seriously look like you're 25!!! No fair!


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> Head to toe IM = perfection!
> 
> Did you find the black Sumac in London? Would you mind telling me which store? I have a friend living in London, so I was thinking of asking her to find it for me.



I got it from Neilson boutique- they have an online store.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



Oh darling!! Welcome to the new 30s...You look so beautiful, I am glad you took Miss July out of the cupboard. Perfection on you, dear friend!


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



You look beautiful and so happy!!!  Love the jacket


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Flower : I agree red and black with gray hues are your colors!
> 
> I turned the big 40 and hosted a small get together at home ! Finally after being in its dustbag for almost 2 years new with tags .... Miss July finally saw the light of day !



 H A P P Y  B D A Y! You look gorgeous! You'll have to share your beauty secret.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !


You look young and beautiful Amacasa! Happy Birthday.


juneping said:


> *happy 40th (it's the new 30)*...you look gorgeous!!


 I am going a member of the new 40's on Wednesday


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:
			
		

> I guess the pic didn't attach !



Happy birthday!  You look amazing and pretty as always!   love your July!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:
			
		

> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)



Flower, you know how much I enjoy viewing your mod pictures!  You made the jacket fits like a runway model!  Hope to see more.....


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.



Mod picture please...  You look so chic in IM!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:
			
		

> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...



Juneping, you are killing me with this....  Love love love.  Maybe I will break my bad for this jacket!


----------



## tonkamama

Syma said:
			
		

> Love the sumac on you June, the colour looks very flattering. I just bought the sumac in black and love that the length is longer than the haca she did last summer. I also tried on the serafin but something about the padded material and the cut of the jacket made it look like I was wearing a tea cosy. The sumac is cut much better and looks much more flattering IRL



Congrats!  Mod picture please.  I have the hack from last year and wore it all the time.  Good to know that sumac is longer...gives total different look!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:
			
		

> You look young and beautiful Amacasa! Happy Birthday.
> 
> I am going a member of the new 40's on Wednesday



Happy birthday megt!


----------



## Summer sunshine

flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



Hi Flower..

..love your outfit! Can I ask what colour are your Bobbys? 

       Thanks..


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



You look amazing pretty birthday girl! Love the jacket and the smile!!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> I got it from Neilson boutique- they have an online store.



Thanks! I'll call them and see if they have a black in the store. Only red is available online.

Can't wait to see your mod pics of the black!


----------



## telavivit

flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)



I LOVE your outfit !


----------



## margeo1926

tb-purselover said:


> I'm reposting the pic I found online . I love this pic and it makes me smile. Such happy, bright colors! I wish I was on that beach right now.



agreed!~!! it needs be like all year round!!! the outfit is awesome as welll!!


----------



## flower71

Summer sunshine said:


> Hi Flower..
> 
> ..love your outfit! Can I ask what colour are your Bobbys?
> 
> Thanks..



Hiya, thanks! The bobbys are taupe


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Flower, you know how much I enjoy viewing your mod pictures!  You made the jacket fits like a runway model!  Hope to see more.....


 Thanks tonka! we miss u on here



megt10 said:


> You look young and beautiful Amacasa! Happy Birthday.
> 
> *I am going a member of the new 40's on Wednesday*



yay, let's get the party startin'


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> I have just bought the Sumac in black thanks to all the enabling on this forum! In the meantime, here is a pic of me in the Daisy coat, Phoebe sweater and Betty sneakers.



Love this look. I so wish I could wear a oversized, long coat. It looks so cool. But on me it would like "wrong" lol. On you it looks great!



flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660





flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



*Flower*, you always look effortlessly cool. It is perfect. ITA, red and grey and black are your colors! Those red IM pants are just killer on you.



amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !



Sooo pretty Ama! Happy Bday and you look so young and amazing. Love the July on you!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Hiya, thanks! The bobbys are taupe



You look so great skinny flower! Inspirational!!!


----------



## am2022

Jellyb , June , mercer, jellyl, tb , meg , tonka , hiromi, flower , argus , kristy !!!
Thanks lovely ladies ! Hugs !


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> I guess the pic didn't attach !


Happy Birthday amacasa! You look radiant and in your twenties!!


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> oh...you could call the IM store in the US...let me know if you need it. i went to IM store in HK last time i went home, they jacked up the price a lot.
> 
> 
> very pretty....did you get one too??
> 
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> oh congrats!! you'll love it. i got a lot of ppl looking at me at work...
> 
> and here is me wearing the sumac...thanks for letting me share...


Love the red jacket on you June! Brings so much light to your face


----------



## bbagsforever

Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.

Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Ladies - FANTASTIC thread. I've never ventured into the Wardrobe forum but I am desperately searching for my first Marant piece - the Etoile Calvin leather jacket in teal or burgundy - I have google searched my *** off but I'm only finding black or beige in my size (42). I'm hoping someone has a good source for stores with some stock?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Happy birthday megt!



Thanks Tonka.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



Wow you look awesome.


----------



## Greentea

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



Love every single thing you're wearing!


----------



## jellylicious

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



You look great-each piece is pulled together nicely and your hat compliments the whole outfit. Hope to see your Sumac soon.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

juneping said:


> 435....
> it's hard to find this jacket....i searched high and low, only espejto got it in blue and IM store.



Thank you for your input...
I just fell in love with it..and hopely I can find one soon....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I wore my old Etoile skirt today:


----------



## Summer sunshine

flower71 said:


> Hiya, thanks! The bobbys are taupe



Thanks..they're a great colour! I've just orderd a pair in Gris!


----------



## mercer

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:



Adorable! You look super cute!

I love my old IM pieces as much as my new! It's wonderful because each season works so well with previous years. It's a great way to build a wardrobe.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mercer said:


> Adorable! You look super cute!
> 
> I love my old IM pieces as much as my new! It's wonderful because each season works so well with previous years. It's a great way to build a wardrobe.



Thank you so much  And yes! You're so right! I love that about her designs too.


----------



## flower71

Summer sunshine said:


> Thanks..they're a great colour! I've just orderd a pair in Gris!


yahoo! you'll love them for sure! I will skip this season but may have to get another pair next year if they're still around, i have overworn mine these last months


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



lovely day, looking great as usual!


----------



## Summer sunshine

flower71 said:


> yahoo! you'll love them for sure! I will skip this season but may have to get another pair next year if they're still around, i have overworn mine these last months



I'm very excited, can't wait until tomorrow! It feels like Christmas Eve! I've also got the basleys..wrong size..so waiting for the new size to arrive...


----------



## bbagsforever

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:


Awesome! I love how her pieces don't go out of style....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

bbagsforever said:


> Awesome! I love how her pieces don't go out of style....



Maybe they will one day. :weird: But I'll cross my fingers they won't!


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> Thanks tonka! we miss u on here
> 
> 
> 
> yay, let's get the party startin'



Hey Flower, I am thinking of getting the Bobbys if I wear a 38.5 It. what size should I order in the Bobby? Still unsure but NAP has them still trying to wrap my head around spending that much for sneakers. Heels no problem. Anyway size advice would be appreciated. BTW, I am a small 38.5.


----------



## juneping

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:



very cute!!


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> Hey Flower, I am thinking of getting the Bobbys if I wear a 38.5 It. what size should I order in the Bobby? Still unsure but NAP has them still trying to wrap my head around spending that much for sneakers. Heels no problem. Anyway size advice would be appreciated. BTW, I am a small 38.5.



if you have narrow feet, size up
if you have wide feet, stay 38.
i think bobby runs a little short...i sized up to 38 and i usually get 37.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

juneping said:


> very cute!!



Thank you, sweet lady!


----------



## flower71

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:


love this skirt! I got the same one for my daughter (she's 4) a year ago



megt10 said:


> Hey Flower, I am thinking of getting the Bobbys if I wear a 38.5 It. what size should I order in the Bobby? Still unsure but NAP has them still trying to wrap my head around spending that much for sneakers. Heels no problem. Anyway size advice would be appreciated. BTW, I am a small 38.5.


I wear a size 39.5 it and I took  size 40 in all my IMs so I say if you are 38.5 It, you should get a 39 Bobbys. HTH!...Just make sure you can return without much hassle.


----------



## Jayne1

caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:


Love it!!

Your closet looks like fun too, I want to go digging in it to see what I can find!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jayne1 said:


> Love it!!
> 
> Your closet looks like fun too, I want to go digging in it to see what I can find!



Thanks Jayne! I love to have people over for a little "digging in my closet"  I find it very fun too! 



flower71 said:


> love this skirt! I got the same one for my daughter (she's 4) a year ago



For your daugther? Could she fit the one in 0? Or did she make it for kids?


----------



## flower71

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thanks Jayne! I love to have people over for a little "digging in my closet"  I find it very fun too!
> 
> 
> 
> For your daugther? Could she fit the one in 0? Or did she make it for kids?


haha, IM has a kid line too (a mini version of her etoile) so My DD has a few things in her closet I got a few seasons ago, waiting for her to be big enough


----------



## am2022

We're the same flower got a few shirts and pants for my 5 and 8 year old ! 


flower71 said:


> haha, IM has a kid line too (a mini version of her etoile) so My DD has a few things in her closet I got a few seasons ago, waiting for her to be big enough


----------



## KristyDarling

Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.  

My review: 
* This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay! 
* Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back. 
* Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels. 
* Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July. 
* The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
* I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.

I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!


----------



## juneping

YAY kristy!! 
look so adorable on you....


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2069660





flower71 said:


> Yesterday outfit. Total look Isabel marant (acne jeans)
> 
> View attachment 2069667



love both these outfits, flower!  your 'uniform' is right up my alley! 

are the bobbys from this season?  love that color!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



so chic!  love the cape too!


----------



## nycbagfiend

so cute!
man, i should have jumped on the sumac bandwagon earlier....i'm fully convinced i need one now but not sure where i'll find one!
surprised NAP hasn't got it....




KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.
> 
> My review:
> * This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay!
> * Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back.
> * Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels.
> * Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July.
> * The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
> * I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.
> 
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> so cute!
> man, i should have jumped on the sumac bandwagon earlier....i'm fully convinced i need one now but not sure where i'll find one!
> surprised NAP hasn't got it....



have you tried soho?? 
i also wonder if barneys and NAP will carry sumac....


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.
> 
> My review:
> * This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay!
> * Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back.
> * Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels.
> * Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July.
> * The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
> * I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.
> 
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!



Love it on you and thanks for the review.  I would need a 34. Hope NAP gets them in.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.
> 
> My review:
> * This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay!
> * Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back.
> * Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels.
> * Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July.
> * The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
> * I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.
> 
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!



Soooo cute on you! I love it! And I checked at Satine on Saturday and the 42 was gone! They only had the blue left. Wow I had no idea this jacket would become so popular on here, I am flattered!


----------



## mikeyta

I just got my red sumac today and I wear right away in the weather of new england.
also I am going to get the reilly jacket tomorrow .


----------



## HiromiT

Wow wow wow! And thanks for the super helpful review too! 



KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.
> 
> My review:
> * This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay!
> * Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back.
> * Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels.
> * Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July.
> * The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
> * I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.
> 
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!


----------



## calisnoopy

Just some quick snaps of my Serafin Petrole (blue) jacket, Salome Petrole and Noir shorts and Mel Noir and White shorts =)

Oh and also have on violet purple cashmere scarf (super soft and comfy!) And Isabel Marant zip front navy corduroy pants!


----------



## HiromiT

schadenfreude13 said:


> Ladies - FANTASTIC thread. I've never ventured into the Wardrobe forum but I am desperately searching for my first Marant piece - the Etoile Calvin leather jacket in teal or burgundy - I have google searched my *** off but I'm only finding black or beige in my size (42). I'm hoping someone has a good source for stores with some stock?



I know two stores in Canada have teal and burgundy. Unfortunately, neither has online shopping so it might be difficult for you to get hold of the Calvin from here.

Misch Boutique had the burgundy (back in December) and they might ship internationally. Here's a photo of the Calvin from their blog: http://mischboutique.blogspot.ca/2012/12/whoa-isabel-marants-1st-spring-2013.html

Holt Renfrew has the teal (it's beautiful!). I think there's a size 38 and 40 in the Vancouver store. They have stores across Canada but I doubt they will ship internationally. It doesn't hurt to call and ask though. http://www.holtrenfrew.com/

Good luck!


----------



## HiromiT

Such an awesome haul!!! Congrats, you look so cute in everything!



calisnoopy said:


> Just some quick snaps of my Serafin Petrole (blue) jacket, Salome Petrole and Noir shorts and Mel Noir and White shorts =)
> 
> Oh and also have on violet purple cashmere scarf (super soft and comfy!) And Isabel Marant zip front navy corduroy pants!


----------



## tb-purselover

Ok, I think I just  died. Love the serafin on you! You have an amazing haul! Thank you so much for posting pics. I want!



calisnoopy said:


> Just some quick snaps of my Serafin Petrole (blue) jacket, Salome Petrole and Noir shorts and Mel Noir and White shorts =)
> 
> Oh and also have on violet purple cashmere scarf (super soft and comfy!) And Isabel Marant zip front navy corduroy pants!
> 
> View attachment 2074404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074408


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> love both these outfits, flower!  your 'uniform' is right up my alley!
> 
> are the bobbys from this season?  love that color!


Thanks nycbf...bobbys from last year (taupe)



KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!


thanks for your review and your enabling us all...it looks great on  you and I can't wait to see it in shops.


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Wow the Sumac must have sold out fast- I will post mod pics soon...bit too cold at the moment! It is a lovely jacket though. Not as 'puffy' as last years' Haca.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in IM jumper and Cleane boots.



Lovely streetstyle! I like your style.



caroulemapoulen said:


> I wore my old Etoile skirt today:



This is what I love about IM. Her stuff can be worn season after season and not look dated or go out of style. Love the plaid skirt.



KristyDarling said:


> Another one jumping on the Sumac bandwagon!! (look what you started, *Jellybebe*!!)  Mine arrived from Satine today. (as of last week they still had a 42 left in black) I'd say this runs TTS.  It's a size 36 and a little big on me, but since 34 black doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere, I'll just keep it and enjoy it! Plus, there's plenty of room to wear a thick sweater underneath if needed.
> 
> My review:
> * This jacket is very warm, soft, and cozy!! It's quilted but NOT puffy...yay!
> * Decidedly a boxy cut and similar to Jordan and July in shape, but with slightly more forgiving sleeves and armholes. It's boxy from all angles -- front, side, and back. The only way that I can obtain a shape is if I put my hands in the pockets, which creates a nice curve along the small of the back.
> * Given the boxiness, it's a MUST to wear this boxy jacket with skinny or form-fitting bottoms, or a slim skirt/dress. But an alternative could be boyfriend jeans with sky-high heels.
> * Shoulders are strong but not nearly as strong as the pads on Lexy or Jordan/July.
> * The color on the main side is black and beige; on the reverse side, it's the gingham blackish-chartreuse-ish print that's seen on the front trim, which would be cute to wear but then I'd have to find a way to remove all the sewn in tags without damaging the fabric. Doh!
> * I don't like how it looks when zipped up. Kind of shapeless. I think I'll only wear it open.
> 
> I highly recommend this piece! In any and all colors!



Awesome review and love the sumac! It looks like it has sold out.


----------



## Pembldon

Looking on Matches they have styled a t shirt with the sumac (red). It's not on their site yet but I expect it will be soon. I'm certain NAP will get it too. It's such an obvious choice, just seems the boutiques got it first.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tb-purselover said:


> This is what I love about IM. Her stuff can be worn season after season and not look dated or go out of style. Love the plaid skirt.



Thank you! 



flower71 said:


> haha, IM has a kid line too (a mini version of her etoile) so My DD has a few things in her closet I got a few seasons ago, waiting for her to be big enough



Ahhhhh! I see.  Then I understand! First I was like: That kid must be really huge. :weird:


----------



## schadenfreude13

HiromiT said:


> I know two stores in Canada have teal and burgundy. Unfortunately, neither has online shopping so it might be difficult for you to get hold of the Calvin from here.
> 
> Misch Boutique had the burgundy (back in December) and they might ship internationally. Here's a photo of the Calvin from their blog: http://mischboutique.blogspot.ca/2012/12/whoa-isabel-marants-1st-spring-2013.html
> 
> Holt Renfrew has the teal (it's beautiful!). I think there's a size 38 and 40 in the Vancouver store. They have stores across Canada but I doubt they will ship internationally. It doesn't hurt to call and ask though. http://www.holtrenfrew.com/
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much for the leads! I am torn over the teal vs. burgundy - burgundy looks so good on me if it's a true deep red without orange cast. And that I cannot tell from any of the photos, and I've tried the teal and it's fantastic. The store here only had one piece and the sleeve was damaged so I've been hunting for 3 weeks before I thought to come post here.


----------



## flower71

caroulemapoulen said:


> Ahhhhh! I see.  Then I understand! First I was like: That kid must be really huge. :weird:


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> have you tried soho??
> i also wonder if barneys and NAP will carry sumac....



haven't been to the soho shop recently--i'm afraid if i walk in i'll walk out with an armload and ruin my semi-ban!

i think i spied the fitted version in red at bergdorf but i'm holding out for the black and preferably the bomber style!

i don't see any etoile on the NAP lookbook but i would think there's still more to come?!


----------



## nycbagfiend

love it all!
the serfin is so cute...i think i need more bomber style jackets in my closet!



calisnoopy said:


> Just some quick snaps of my Serafin Petrole (blue) jacket, Salome Petrole and Noir shorts and Mel Noir and White shorts =)
> 
> Oh and also have on violet purple cashmere scarf (super soft and comfy!) And Isabel Marant zip front navy corduroy pants!
> 
> View attachment 2074404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074408


----------



## juneping

nycbagfiend said:


> haven't been to the soho shop recently--i'm afraid if i walk in i'll walk out with an armload and ruin my semi-ban!
> 
> i think i spied the fitted version in red at bergdorf but i'm holding out for the black and preferably the bomber style!
> 
> i don't see any etoile on the NAP lookbook but i would think there's still more to come?!



i tried the bomber style in size 38 (for TB )...i posted the photo here. it's too short on me. i believe you're taller than me so it's gonna be even shorter on you.


----------



## nycbagfiend

thanks, flower...i think i need to hunt a taupe pair down...i'm not wearing my white bobbys and i think it's bc i don't like the pure white color!

by the way, i'm jealous that you can find the IM kidswear--it's really hard to come by in the US!  i'd love to dress my daughter in some IM!



flower71 said:


> Thanks nycbf...bobbys from last year (taupe)
> 
> .


----------



## HiromiT

schadenfreude13 said:


> Thank you so much for the leads! I am torn over the teal vs. burgundy - burgundy looks so good on me if it's a true deep red without orange cast. And that I cannot tell from any of the photos, and I've tried the teal and it's fantastic. The store here only had one piece and the sleeve was damaged so I've been hunting for 3 weeks before I thought to come post here.



You're welcome.  I do hope you'll find it somewhere. I personally love the teal -- it's so unique. If a thin leather jacket were more suitable for my climate, I would've snapped it up myself. If you do find it, don't forget to post mod pics.


----------



## jellybebe

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks, flower...i think i need to hunt a taupe pair down...i'm not wearing my white bobbys and i think it's bc i don't like the pure white color!
> 
> by the way, i'm jealous that you can find the IM kidswear--it's really hard to come by in the US!  i'd love to dress my daughter in some IM!



The Gris Bobby's are available on Forward today!


----------



## Pembldon

Does anyone have an e mail address for the New York store? What are the possibilities they may have a pair of white Betty's left from AW? I am so desperate for a pair!


----------



## berries

Pembldon said:


> Does anyone have an e mail address for the New York store? What are the possibilities they may have a pair of white Betty's left from AW? I am so desperate for a pair!



I was in the LA store and didn't see any Betty's but I got the white all leather Baya's and they are great!  I was also looking for Betty's and didn't find any in my size. They had some White Betty's on Netaporter awhile ago so I don't know if they are still available. The white Baya's are pretty similar and I think cuter!


----------



## jellybebe

berries said:


> I was in the LA store and didn't see any Betty's but I got the white all leather Baya's and they are great!  I was also looking for Betty's and didn't find any in my size. They had some White Betty's on Netaporter awhile ago so I don't know if they are still available. The white Baya's are pretty similar and I think cuter!



I agree, consider the white Bayas!


----------



## berries

For those looking for the Sumac they still have the red Sumac in stock at the IM store in LA. the store is beautiful and the girls working there are so sweet.


----------



## Calisto2

Not sure if anyone has posted this, but Barneys has the Red Sumac online in sizes 34, 36 and 38 NOW!  Wish it was my size and that I had the money for it right now!!  :


----------



## Pembldon

jellybebe said:


> I agree, consider the white Bayas!


Thanks, I have seen them but I have quite big feet and am not that tall and think the bayas are too white. I really like the softness of the suede with the Betty


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> love this skirt! I got the same one for my daughter (she's 4) a year ago
> 
> 
> I wear a size 39.5 it and I took  size 40 in all my IMs so I say if you are 38.5 It, you should get a 39 Bobbys. HTH!...Just make sure you can return without much hassle.



Well I went ahead and ordered both the Bayley and the Bobby from NAP in a 39. I am planning to keep one and send the other back. They should be here next week. For you ladies that have both which do you find that you wear more often? Thanks.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered both the Bayley and the Bobby from NAP in a 39. I am planning to keep one and send the other back. They should be here next week. For you ladies that have both which do you find that you wear more often? Thanks.


Hi megt10, I only have the Bobbys and I am hooked
CAn't wait to hear from you and see your pics


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> Hi megt10, I only have the Bobbys and I am hooked
> CAn't wait to hear from you and see your pics



Thanks Flower, they should be here next week.


----------



## nycbagfiend

megt10 said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered both the Bayley and the Bobby from NAP in a 39. I am planning to keep one and send the other back. They should be here next week. For you ladies that have both which do you find that you wear more often? Thanks.



i have both (white bobbys and black wila/bayley) and wear my bayleys quite often but sadly barely touch my bobbys!  for some odd reason i find the bobbys a bit uncomfortable but it could be bc i never gave them enough chances to break in...i know many people love their bobbys!  

that said, i like the look of the bobby better and wouldn't mind trying them again if i could find last year's beige/taupe!


----------



## HiromiT

Blue and red Sumacs available on Matches!

I ordered the blue.  Although I really love the red on June and Jellybebe, the blue will work better in my wardrobe.


----------



## megt10

nycbagfiend said:


> i have both (white bobbys and black wila/bayley) and wear my bayleys quite often but sadly barely touch my bobbys!  for some odd reason i find the bobbys a bit uncomfortable but it could be bc i never gave them enough chances to break in...i know many people love their bobbys!
> 
> that said, i like the look of the bobby better and wouldn't mind trying them again if i could find last year's beige/taupe!



I can't wait to get them. Now that I have given up resisting the price for a pair of sneakers Both pair should arrive on Wednesday. I like the look of the Bobbys better too but just by a little. It will come down to which are more comfortable and look better.


----------



## mikeyta

juneping said:


> i tried the bomber style in size 38 (for TB )...i posted the photo here. it's too short on me. i believe you're taller than me so it's gonna be even shorter on you.



Hello Juneping, can you give me the opinion on the weez jacket. how is the fitting of the jacket? thank you


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to get them. Now that I have given up resisting the price for a pair of sneakers Both pair should arrive on Wednesday. I like the look of the Bobbys better too but just by a little. It will come down to which are more comfortable and look better.



*meg* I wear both styles and find the high-top sneakers more comfortable.  To me they feel like a light boot more than a sneaker and the ankle strap makes my feet feel secure  
HOWEVER... I wear the Bobbys way more.  It's so easy to pull them on, lace-up & go.  And they're easier to style. 
So both are great.  Looking forward to seeing what you think


----------



## fduff

Hello, has anyone here located in the USA ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional *local* taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!


----------



## juneping

mikeyta said:


> Hello Juneping, can you give me the opinion on the weez jacket. how is the fitting of the jacket? thank you



i don't have the weez jacket...sorry.


----------



## mikeyta

juneping said:


> i don't have the weez jacket...sorry.


You are wearing a lot of IM your opion about the weez please


----------



## meishe

fduff said:
			
		

> Hello, has anyone here located in the USA ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional local taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!



I ordered my Dickers from LVR and did not have to pay anything additional- I had preordered them (via Paypal maybe?) and that was the only time I was ever charged. They were shipped to Pennsylvania. HTH!


----------



## juneping

mikeyta said:


> You are wearing a lot of IM your opion about the weez please



personally i think the weez is too wide and boxy cut, it really emphasis on the shoulder (very wide and strong) and short at the same time, it's just not very flattering IMHO. and it's too expensive (even on sale) for the tie dye, bit dated. sorry if this is not what you want to hear. if you see the black version (waris??)...i think that one is so much more timeless and more elegant. someone posted elin kling wearing it...i loved it. i think since flana (2010?) she's been on a roll issuing embellished jackets and each year she got some very very nice jackets until last s/s. i can't wait for her f/w 2013-14 fashion show....it would be great if she tones it down on the embellishment on her design.


----------



## juneping

fduff said:


> Hello, has anyone here located in the USA ordered from LVR?  I'm wondering if you get additional taxes on your orders. According to their website, "there are no additional Import Fees to pay on delivery". However it also says, "Eventual additional *local* taxes not related to custom import, such as State Tax or Use Tax, are not included and are the customer's responsibility." So I'm curious if anyone has had Sales/ State Tax imposed on their orders?  TIA!



i did once and no local tax was involved. but i can't keep tab with int'l online stores...they change their policies sometimes. if it's DDP..you should be fine. do keep us posted if you got additional charge....GL!!


----------



## fduff

juneping said:


> i did once and no local tax was involved. but i can't keep tab with int'l online stores...they change their policies sometimes. if it's DDP..you should be fine. do keep us posted if you got additional charge....GL!!




Thank you!


----------



## mikeyta

juneping said:


> personally i think the weez is too wide and boxy cut, it really emphasis on the shoulder (very wide and strong) and short at the same time, it's just not very flattering IMHO. and it's too expensive (even on sale) for the tie dye, bit dated. sorry if this is not what you want to hear. if you see the black version (waris??)...i think that one is so much more timeless and more elegant. someone posted elin kling wearing it...i loved it. i think since flana (2010?) she's been on a roll issuing embellished jackets and each year she got some very very nice jackets until last s/s. i can't wait for her f/w 2013-14 fashion show....it would be great if she tones it down on the embellishment on her design.


Thank you from your advice I m just the new bee in IM


----------



## juneping

mikeyta said:


> Thank you from your advice I m just the new bee in IM



you're welcome!! 
we have a great group of ladies here....enabling each other..


----------



## fduff

meishe said:


> I ordered my Dickers from LVR and did not have to pay anything additional- I had preordered them (via Paypal maybe?) and that was the only time I was ever charged. They were shipped to Pennsylvania. HTH!




Thank you!


----------



## schadenfreude13

Thanks to you ladies, the teal Calvin is on its way to me now from a store in the UK! And I got it minus the VAT, saving me about $150. Woo!


----------



## tb-purselover

schadenfreude13 said:


> Thanks to you ladies, the teal Calvin is on its way to me now from a store in the UK! And I got it minus the VAT, saving me about $150. Woo!



Yay!!! Awesome. Please post pics when you get it in your hands. We have not seen this jacket modeled before. So I would love to see it on you!


----------



## Annaelle

amacasa said:
			
		

> I know... Would like reviews too on the Zara one as well!



I bought the sumac as well 
The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> *meg* I wear both styles and find the high-top sneakers more comfortable.  To me they feel like a light boot more than a sneaker and the ankle strap makes my feet feel secure
> HOWEVER... I wear the Bobbys way more.  It's so easy to pull them on, lace-up & go.  And they're easier to style.
> So both are great.  Looking forward to seeing what you think


Oh my, it sounds like I may need to keep both, lol. I can't wait for them to arrive on Wednesday.


Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



They are all perfect on you.


----------



## eifitcon

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



Gorgeous! I hope NAP gets it soon


----------



## flower71

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



that fit is perfect on you


----------



## jellylicious

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Paris Darling

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



Love it! They both look great on you!

Does anyone know where I can find this IM jacket in the Netherlands?


----------



## tb-purselover

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



They both look great on you!


----------



## tb-purselover

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



They both look great on you! Thanks for sharing the Zara jacket too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring




Both jackets look great on you.  LOVE the black Sumac!!!


----------



## am2022

Adorable !
Pls show us mod pics dear SL! 


Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



Anna, the Sumac looks lovely on you. I saw the Zara version & i wasn't that impressed w/ the color & material. It wasn't as attractive as there lookbook pics.

I stopped by IM Soho last week just to check on what's new & i can't believe i got myself the same exact jacket, Sumac in Black in sz 38. I can't blame you, June & Jelly for getting this jacket, it's Gorgeous!!!! It's like getting 2 jackets for the price of 1. Both sides are so wearable, i love the checks side too & the fit is so comfortable. I saw the Red at Barneys, it's gorgeous but i think the Black is more me.  I had it shipped to save on tax, so i can't post mod pics yet until i get back home. 

June, you're such an enabler, you look so smashing on your Red Sumac. I wasn't really planning on getting any jackets this season, but when i tried the Sumac on, i just had to have it. I think the reversible style is such a genious idea that makes it more worth it. I can't wait for Spring.


----------



## Summer sunshine

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!



I'm sooo jealous! These are really nice...I hope I can save up before they sell out. Congratulations


----------



## HiromiT

schadenfreude13 said:


> Thanks to you ladies, the teal Calvin is on its way to me now from a store in the UK! And I got it minus the VAT, saving me about $150. Woo!



Congrats!!! I love the teal -- it's really special. Every time I see it in the store, I can't resist petting it.  Looking forward to your mod pics!


----------



## HiromiT

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



Thanks for sharing --  both look lovely on you! I wish more retailers got the black version. There seem to be more reds and blues out there for some reason.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!


Those are indeed fab! Uh-oh, I feel the temptation....


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!



Yes they are . I love them, modeling pic? Where did you get them?


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!


awesome! How do they fit? any mod pic?


----------



## HiromiT

*BLACK* Sumac available at jonathan + olivia in Canada!

Price is CAD$525. Wish I'd known before I got my blue one from Matches but I paid only $400 incl VAT and shipping.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> *BLACK* Sumac available at jonathan + olivia in Canada!
> 
> Price is CAD$525. Wish I'd known before I got my blue one from Matches but I paid only $400 incl VAT and shipping.



I just saw this and was going to post it on here! They have black and blue. You paid a much lower price though! Have you had much experience with Matches?


----------



## nycbagfiend

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



both look great on you!  fantastic buys!


----------



## nycbagfiend

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!



ooooh...so cute and i didn't realize these had the hidden wedge!  now i'm tempted!

are they comfortable?  did you go with your usual IM shoe size?


----------



## juneping

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring





Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!



congrats!!


----------



## fduff

Does anyone know if the "soft black" Dickers on NAP is actually the Anthracite color from SS13, which is more of a dark grey with a bluish undertone?  I was told IM did not make a black for SS13, so I was curious if anyone here's bought the "soft black" ones from NAP.  Thanks!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I just saw this and was going to post it on here! They have black and blue. You paid a much lower price though! Have you had much experience with Matches?



If J+O's price was more inline with the US stores, I might've gotten a black one too. But the print is too distinctive to justify two anyway. And there will always be other jackets!

I've ordered twice before from Matches and love their speedy delivery and beautiful packaging. Jayne and I were raving about their lovely, sturdy boxes in another thread. 

However, Matches charges 25 Euros to ship to N. Am and you'll get a DHL brokerage/duty bill at the door -- in the range of 28% from my experience. So, unless the item is on sale and it happens to coincide with their free shipping promo (not too often), Matches isn't the cheapest option.

I sent the jacket to my friend in London so she can bring it in a couple of months. So, good price but gotta wait!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks *amacasa, summer sunshine, HiromiT, meg, flower, juneping, nycbagfiend*!!!
Believe me I deserve no congratulations for purchasing a pair of lovely boots :roll eyes:

Please don't accuse me of enabling OK but they're just lovely!!!  
Yes they're _very_ comfortable & run true to whatever size you usually wear in IM.  I always wear 38s and these are a bit more generous than this seasons Dickers in the same size and are fine for wider feet.
I wore them for 2 hours yesterday just around the house and didn't notice the internal wedge at all.  
The leather in the shaft is lovely and soft and will slouch down nicely.  The vintaged leather is just perfect with the contrasting sparkles and studs  
I got them from Matches


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> If J+O's price was more inline with the US stores, I might've gotten a black one too. But the print is too distinctive to justify two anyway. And there will always be other jackets!
> 
> I've ordered twice before from Matches and love their speedy delivery and beautiful packaging. Jayne and I were raving about their lovely, sturdy boxes in another thread.
> 
> However, Matches charges 25 Euros to ship to N. Am and you'll get a DHL brokerage/duty bill at the door -- in the range of 28% from my experience. So, unless the item is on sale and it happens to coincide with their free shipping promo (not too often), Matches isn't the cheapest option.
> 
> I sent the jacket to my friend in London so she can bring it in a couple of months. So, good price but gotta wait!


I'm so anxious to purchase something else from Matches, but until they have another free shipping code, I just can't.  

It's one thing to pay for shipping, but paying the taxes and duty at the door is crazy.

By the way, I know for sure I used to pay exactly $45 CAD for shipping, but I've noticed they lowered the price to around $32.00 CAD... that's not bad, maybe I will get something else.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> *BLACK* Sumac available at jonathan + olivia in Canada!
> 
> Price is CAD$525. Wish I'd known before I got my blue one from Matches but I paid only $400 incl VAT and shipping.


I can't remember if we've had this discussion before, I remember talking about this with someone... but J&O, from my experience, charges a bit more than other Toronto stores that carry IM.  Also, they only give store credit, should we wish to return, and I've been stuck with credit notes for months because I couldn't find something else to buy.

Otherwise, I really like that store.   (Except for the dressing rooms having no mirrors and you have to prance around in the middle of the store while others watch you looking at yourself in the mirror... )


----------



## calisnoopy

A package arrived today!

Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber.Reversible Black/White and Pink/White Jacket weeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm so anxious to purchase something else from Matches, but until they have another free shipping code, I just can't.
> 
> It's one thing to pay for shipping, but paying the taxes and duty at the door is crazy.
> 
> By the way, I know for sure I used to pay exactly $45 CAD for shipping, but I've noticed they lowered the price to around $32.00 CAD... that's not bad, maybe I will get something else.



You're right about shipping being less now! I thought it seemed less than before and assumed it was the EUR-CAD exchange (but that's too much of a difference) and I was too lazy to look up my receipts.  

Do you know often they offer free shipping?

Oh, what are you eyeing at Matches? 

I may have to give up my Matches box. Told my friend to keep it if it's too heavy to lug back. :shame:


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I can't remember if we've had this discussion before, I remember talking about this with someone... but J&O, from my experience, charges a bit more than other Toronto stores that carry IM.  Also, they only give store credit, should we wish to return, and I've been stuck with credit notes for months because I couldn't find something else to buy.
> 
> Otherwise, I really like that store.   (Except for the dressing rooms having no mirrors and you have to prance around in the middle of the store while others watch you looking at yourself in the mirror... )



Yeah, I try to avoid stores that do store credit only. Bugs me when they hang on to my money after I've returned the item! Why not allow returns/exchanges even if for a short period of time like 7 days? 

Heehee, I hear you about the dressing rooms. They should know better!

Did you know that J+O was originally from Vancouver? I met the owner Jackie once -- she's really nice. I think she moved to TO because she was getting married. I'm guessing the store would do better in TO since Van is a smaller market...and we're no fashion capital.


----------



## bbagsforever

An oldie but a goodie...the Bardu boots. Love these. Some of the pieces in the older collections are my favourites!


----------



## nelstar

What date is the AW 13/14 show?


----------



## juneping

nelstar said:


> What date is the AW 13/14 show?



3/1 Around 3pm Paris time...around 9am eastern time US. Plus minus fashionable lateness may be around 11 or noon??


----------



## boxermomof2

Matches and NAP UK have black Carol sandals in stock.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Yeah, I try to avoid stores that do store credit only. Bugs me when they hang on to my money after I've returned the item! Why not allow returns/exchanges even if for a short period of time like 7 days?
> 
> Heehee, I hear you about the dressing rooms. They should know better!
> 
> Did you know that J+O was originally from Vancouver? I met the owner Jackie once -- she's really nice. I think she moved to TO because she was getting married. I'm guessing the store would do better in TO since Van is a smaller market...and we're no fashion capital.



I remember when they were in Vancouver just off Main and Broadway... Sigh. I even remember the black pug that hung out in the store (he was the owner's I think). I have visited the TO location once, and it was nice but had a very different feel than the Vancouver one, although it was sort of off the beaten path like the Vancouver location. I'm happy they are still thriving although I agree that their prices are a bit higher than say TNT and Gravity Pope, and they don't offer free shipping. I just hope that I can move back to civilization one of these days and have access to shopping again.


----------



## J_L33

Annaelle said:


> I bought the sumac as well
> The zara one is more fitted, less boxy.
> The IM one is warmer, perfect for spring



I'm new to IM and wanting to buy a piece for a long time.
Is your jacked in the first pic the IM Sumac or the Zara one. If it's the Zara one, can you please provide the item's name....it's very beautiful!

Edit: NM, went back a couple of posts and realized that you posted the Zara jacket...D'Oh!
I must say...the Zara (quality notwithstanding) is much more prettier than the IM jacket....Hehehe...I guess that's good news for frugal/cheap/broke people like me!


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> An oldie but a goodie...the Bardu boots. Love these. Some of the pieces in the older collections are my favourites!



absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I remember when they were in Vancouver just off Main and Broadway... Sigh. I even remember the black pug that hung out in the store (he was the owner's I think). I have visited the TO location once, and it was nice but had a very different feel than the Vancouver one, although it was sort of off the beaten path like the Vancouver location. I'm happy they are still thriving although I agree that their prices are a bit higher than say TNT and Gravity Pope, and they don't offer free shipping. I just hope that I can move back to civilization one of these days and have access to shopping again.



Yeah, it was a cool little shop with great customer service but I remember thinking I could do better online. With so much competition, they should lower their prices.

Aww, it's too bad you're in the boonies. Are you still in Canada but in a Prairie or Maritime province? Thank goodness for online shopping but often you need to see/touch/try the item first. 

Celebrate with a huge shopping spree when you return to civilization!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> An oldie but a goodie...the Bardu boots. Love these. Some of the pieces in the older collections are my favourites!



Rockin' your outfits, as usual!


----------



## jadecee

calisnoopy said:


> A package arrived today!
> 
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber.Reversible Black/White and Pink/White Jacket weeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2084830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084836



This is freaking amazing!  It looks great on you.  Jillian Michaels was wearing it on a recent episode of Biggest Loser and I remember being I LOVE that!  but had no idea who made it and now I know thanks to your pic.  It's sooo gorgeous!  I looove the map on the back.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yeah, I try to avoid stores that do store credit only. Bugs me when they hang on to my money after I've returned the item! Why not allow returns/exchanges even if for a short period of time like 7 days?
> 
> Heehee, I hear you about the dressing rooms. They should know better!
> 
> Did you know that J+O was originally from Vancouver? I met the owner Jackie once -- she's really nice. I think she moved to TO because she was getting married. I'm guessing the store would do better in TO since Van is a smaller market...and we're no fashion capital.


I agree -- everyone is very nice there.  I also think a 24 hour return policy would be a nice gesture, after that a store credit is okay.



bbagsforever said:


> An oldie but a goodie...the Bardu boots. Love these. Some of the pieces in the older collections are my favourites!


I think I like the older IM collections better than the past few seasons.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I remember when they were in Vancouver just off Main and Broadway... Sigh. I even remember the black pug that hung out in the store (he was the owner's I think). I have visited the TO location once, and it was nice but had a very different feel than the Vancouver one,* although it was sort of off the beaten path like the Vancouver location. *I'm happy they are still thriving although I agree that their prices are a bit higher than say TNT and Gravity Pope, and they don't offer free shipping. I just hope that I can move back to civilization one of these days and have access to shopping again.


I remember buying a shirt at J&O and being at Holts the next day and it was  $10 cheaper... which isn't much, but the shirt was only about $200, so it really annoyed me that I could have bought at Hotls.  Since I purchased at J&O, I couldn't even return it.

Every time I look at that shirt (which I rarely wear ) I get annoyed.   The internet has made me very aware of not having to pay the highest price for something.

They are a bit out of the way, I don't mind the drive, but parking is a bit difficult.


----------



## KristyDarling

Just a heads-up that I sent the Sumac in black size 36 back to Satine Boutique today. They should receive it by this Thursday or Friday. Alina was the very nice girl who helped me with it. I never wore it, just tried it on in front of the mirror a few times while I pondered whether to keep it. I decided it's just too big and I need a 34 in this piece.  FYI, I would equate the Sumac in size 36 to US2....maybe US4 if you have narrower shoulders and slim arms.  I hope it goes to a good home!


----------



## nelstar

juneping said:


> 3/1 Around 3pm Paris time...around 9am eastern time US. Plus minus fashionable lateness may be around 11 or noon??




Thanks Juneping!    I think that would be around midnight in Australia.


----------



## tb-purselover

Straight-Laced said:


> My Caleen hidden wedge boots arrived yesterday - they're fab!!!



Cute boots! It is nice to see a close-up so I can see the detail and leather. Modeling pics please if you have time!



calisnoopy said:


> A package arrived today!
> 
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber.Reversible Black/White and Pink/White Jacket weeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2084830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084836



Yay, loooove this jacket on you. I like that it is reversible (a more feminine side and a more sporty side), more bang for the buck!


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> An oldie but a goodie...the Bardu boots. Love these. Some of the pieces in the older collections are my favourites!



Very lovely boots. I have these too in a different colorway, the Dana I think in canvas. I really love her older collections.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> very lovely boots. I have these too in a different colorway. *i really love her older collections*.



+1


----------



## calisnoopy

Some new piccies today : )


Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =) 






Outfit of the day:
Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)


----------



## calisnoopy

jadecee said:


> This is freaking amazing!  It looks great on you.  Jillian Michaels was wearing it on a recent episode of Biggest Loser and I remember being I LOVE that!  but had no idea who made it and now I know thanks to your pic.  It's sooo gorgeous!  I looove the map on the back.



Awww Thanks so much!!!




tb-purselover said:


> Cute boots! It is nice to see a close-up so I can see the detail and leather. Modeling pics please if you have time!
> 
> Yay, loooove this jacket on you. I like that it is reversible (a more feminine side and a more sporty side), more bang for the buck!



Thanks girly!!

how did the serafin work for you???

any piccies???


----------



## KristyDarling

calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> View attachment 2086385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> View attachment 2086386



Beautiful! And congrats on obtaining that very rare Pieric jacket! Everything looks so hip and adorbs on you!


----------



## amazingv

Totally adore this jacket -- looks wonderful on you!!!
I wondered if you normally wear a size 0 in IM or if this jacket just runs large and slouchy.
Would this size jacket work for someone who normally wears a 1 or even or 2?

thanks,
V




calisnoopy said:


> A package arrived today!
> 
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber.Reversible Black/White and Pink/White Jacket weeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 2084830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084836


----------



## flower71

calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> View attachment 2086385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> View attachment 2086386



Such a cutie you are! And that Croc B...


----------



## gymangel812

calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> View attachment 2086385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> View attachment 2086386


OMG my uhg bag! so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HiromiT

calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)



Love the black Ariana on you and, of course, your spectacular B!


----------



## am2022

Yay! Lovely mod pics !
Calisnoopy lovely pieric and you look adorable ! The pink tones in the jacket plus the croc B30 are a match made in heaven !
Bbags : yes those boots are TDF!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Hey!!

I am in love. It is perfect. Well, so much for my self imposed ban. All it took was an SA telling me that there was only one left in my size, in this colorway in the US for me to pull the trigger lol.

I will post pics soon. I just picked it up and it is true love. I am so glad I got it.



calisnoopy said:


> Thanks girly!!
> 
> how did the serafin work for you???
> 
> any piccies???


----------



## calisnoopy

KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful! And congrats on obtaining that very rare Pieric jacket! Everything looks so hip and adorbs on you!



Thanks so much, I know, am so glad to finally have this in my closet!



amazingv said:


> Totally adore this jacket -- looks wonderful on you!!!
> I wondered if you normally wear a size 0 in IM or if this jacket just runs large and slouchy.
> Would this size jacket work for someone who normally wears a 1 or even or 2?
> 
> thanks,
> V



Thanks =) this runs oversized like all of Isabel's baseball style jackets (like the serafin from this season and the lindsey from Fall 2012)

I am usually a 0/1 or a 34/36 in Isabel clothing and this is a 0 that I got in the Pieric jacket, I may actually consider shortening the sleeves if possible but it has the oversized style and I think it could definitely fit a US 4 size if that helps?



flower71 said:


> Such a cutie you are! And that Croc B...



Awww thanks!



gymangel812 said:


> OMG my uhg bag! so gorgeous!!!!



=)



HiromiT said:


> Love the black Ariana on you and, of course, your spectacular B!



I knowww the Ariana looked so simple but had a great fit and comfy too!



amacasa said:


> Yay! Lovely mod pics !
> Calisnoopy lovely pieric and you look adorable ! The pink tones in the jacket plus the croc B30 are a match made in heaven !
> Bbags : yes those boots are TDF!!!



Awww thanks! Means a lot coming from an Isabel queen like yourself heehee



tb-purselover said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I am in love. It is perfect. Well, so much for my self imposed ban. All it took was an SA telling me that there was only one left in my size, in this colorway in the US for me to pull the trigger lol.
> 
> I will post pics soon. I just picked it up and it is true love. I am so glad I got it.



Yayyyy so happy!

I know...my bfs worst nightmare is always the words "limited edition" haha


----------



## tb-purselover

Love them both on you! And your Birkin, sigh... lovely with the Pieric!



calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> View attachment 2086385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> View attachment 2086386





calisnoopy said:


> Thanks so much, I know, am so glad to finally have this in my closet!
> 
> Yayyyy so happy!
> 
> I know...my bfs worst nightmare is always the words "limited edition" haha



Yeah, so true. I have absolutely no will power.

Thanks so much for your help on sizing too!


----------



## couturequeen

Halle Berry in an Isabel Marant jacket


----------



## calisnoopy

tb-purselover said:


> Love them both on you! And your Birkin, sigh... lovely with the Pieric!
> 
> Yeah, so true. I have absolutely no will power.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help on sizing too!



Awww thanks and I'm soooo happy you love it!

Cant wait to see piccies!

Have you checked out the Ariana cardigan jacket too?

Its sooooo comfy and looks really nice, totally reminded me of an understated Chanel cardigan jacket!


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my Betty trainers and IM jumper from last winter...not sure of the name. IM makes the best thick jumpers, so warm!


----------



## Sculli

Got myself something new...don't need to tell what, u girls must know. ^-^


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> Hey!!
> 
> I am in love. It is perfect. Well, so much for my self imposed ban. All it took was an SA telling me that there was only one left in my size, in this colorway in the US for me to pull the trigger lol.
> 
> I will post pics soon. I just picked it up and it is true love. I am so glad I got it.


Awesome I can't wait to see it TB!


calisnoopy said:


> Some new piccies today : )
> 
> 
> Picked up this Isabel Marant Black/Grey Ariana Cardigan Jacket from IM LA =)
> 
> View attachment 2086385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit of the day:
> Isabel Marant Pieric Silk Bomber Jacket, Joyrich Mickey Minnie Tee, Stitchs Black jeggings and Hermes Rose Sheherazade Shiny Croc Birkin 30 phw =)
> 
> View attachment 2086386


You look adorable in both and of course your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Betty trainers and IM jumper from last winter...not sure of the name. IM makes the best thick jumpers, so warm!


You always look so beautiful. Love your whole outfit. I got my Betty and Bayley last night. I loved the Betty and am sending back the Bayley, they just aren't me even though they were adorable.


Sculli said:


> Got myself something new...don't need to tell what, u girls must know. ^-^


You look great. Love the shoes with the jacket.


----------



## PinkPeonies

I will be loving these Bobby's more and more when it starts to cool down here. In the meantime I'm trying to wear it as much as possible in the blistering heat.


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> You always look so beautiful. Love your whole outfit. I got my Betty and Bayley last night. I loved the Betty and am sending back the Bayley, they just aren't me even though they were adorable.
> 
> You look great. Love the shoes with the jacket.



Thanks! I know I have said it before but the Betty trainers are the best. So comfy and stylish.


----------



## bbagsforever

Sculli said:


> Got myself something new...don't need to tell what, u girls must know. ^-^


Yay! Looks awesome!


----------



## arguspeace

PinkPeonies said:


> I will be loving these Bobby's more and more when it starts to cool down here. In the meantime I'm trying to wear it as much as possible in the blistering heat.



Love the Bobbys of course, and your Rocco and Arty!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks! I know I have said it before but the Betty trainers are the best. So comfy and stylish.


I agree, even DH liked them. He hated the Bayley. While I didn't hate them they just weren't my style at all.


PinkPeonies said:


> I will be loving these Bobby's more and more when it starts to cool down here. In the meantime I'm trying to wear it as much as possible in the blistering heat.


You look adorable.


----------



## Greentea

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Betty trainers and IM jumper from last winter...not sure of the name. IM makes the best thick jumpers, so warm!



Love it - this is the sweater I regret not buying!


----------



## berries

I need some help!  Any thoughts on the Milwaukee boot?  How versatile do you think they are?  Are they too trendy?  Tia!  I have a chance to buy them on sale but am not quite sure.


----------



## tb-purselover

calisnoopy said:


> Awww thanks and I'm soooo happy you love it!
> 
> Cant wait to see piccies!
> 
> Have you checked out the Ariana cardigan jacket too?
> 
> Its sooooo comfy and looks really nice, totally reminded me of an understated Chanel cardigan jacket!



I love the Ariana! But I have the Lexy in same color. It is similar enough so I don't feel the need yet for the Ariana. Maybe if it makes it to sale.



bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Betty trainers and IM jumper from last winter...not sure of the name. IM makes the best thick jumpers, so warm!





Sculli said:


> Got myself something new...don't need to tell what, u girls must know. ^-^


You look great!



megt10 said:


> You always look so beautiful. Love your whole outfit. I got my Betty and Bayley last night. I loved the Betty and am sending back the Bayley, they just aren't me even though they were adorable.
> 
> You look great. Love the shoes with the jacket.



I can't wait to see you modeling the Bettys! It is so cool your hubby loves them too.



PinkPeonies said:


> I will be loving these Bobby's more and more when it starts to cool down here. In the meantime I'm trying to wear it as much as possible in the blistering heat.


I have these too. So comfy and easy to wear. Live them with the dress!


----------



## tb-purselover

berries said:


> I need some help!  Any thoughts on the Milwaukee boot?  How versatile do you think they are?  Are they too trendy?  Tia!  I have a chance to buy them on sale but am not quite sure.



It depends on your style. I live the look of them. They are so cool. I don't think cow oh inspired boots ever go out of style but you might feel differently.


----------



## tb-purselover

Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.

Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color!
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol.



So cute! Great colour way too!


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> Got myself something new...don't need to tell what, u girls must know. ^-^



Looks great! Where did you buy it?


----------



## dbaby

Ladies who shop at Moda Operandi, look out in your inbox for a fashion month code. I got a $300 code that expires Mar 15. Hopefully they will have the pre-sale for fall before then!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Ladies who shop at* Moda Operandi, *look out in your inbox for a fashion month code. I got a $300 code that expires Mar 15. Hopefully they will have the pre-sale for fall before then!


Anyone hear about those necklaces we pre-ordered?


----------



## Jayne1

IM is not PETA friendly...



> The animal-rights group is slamming the Super Bowl star yet again after *footwear design house PMK created a custom Isabel Marant sneaker wedge for the singer made of a range of exotic animal skins including stingray, ostrich, calf hair, crocodile and anaconda and appropriately named "The King Bey."*
> "Summoned by King Bee and given the task to create a custom design worthy of her approval, PMK takes the Isabel Marant sneaker wedge back to the beginning of time and gives it what they call the Eden treatment. A hybrid of land and sea skins are used to create this handcrafted creation," the PMK website boasts.



http://ca.eonline.com/news/392941/b...edge-sneakers-peta-slams-the-animal-skin-shoe


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> Ladies who shop at Moda Operandi, look out in your inbox for a fashion month code. I got a $300 code that expires Mar 15. Hopefully they will have the pre-sale for fall before then!


Wow! You got a $300 coupon!!! I only got $100. Thanks for the heads up! I would have missed the email.


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> Wow! You got a $300 coupon!!! I only got $100. Thanks for the heads up! I would have missed the email.



I did miss it!! It was in my trash.  I also got $100, so I hope there's something I want by March 15th... because as of now... there's nothing! 

Thank you for the heads up, *dbaby!*


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Anyone hear about those necklaces we pre-ordered?


I still haven't heard about anything I pre-ordered from MO for this season (including non-IM things that have been showing up at other retailers)



tb-purselover said:


> Wow! You got a $300 coupon!!! I only got $100. Thanks for the heads up! I would have missed the email.





Jayne1 said:


> I did miss it!! It was in my trash.  I also got $100, so I hope there's something I want by March 15th... because as of now... there's nothing!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up, *dbaby!*



You're welcome! I could get some things from Philip Lim but maybe I'll hold out for IM since there's usually fewer discounts on her items.


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.
> 
> View attachment 2088064



Really cute on you and fits you perfectly. Lovely! 



dbaby said:


> Ladies who shop at Moda Operandi, look out in your inbox for a fashion month code. I got a $300 code that expires Mar 15. Hopefully they will have the pre-sale for fall before then!


Lucky you with the 300-I only got the 100. Better than nothing.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Anyone hear about those necklaces we pre-ordered?



still waiting for it....sigh...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.
> 
> View attachment 2088064


looks so much better on you....congrats!!


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> still waiting for it....sigh...


I don't even want it anymore.   I think I just ordered it because we had that coupon.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I don't even want it anymore.   I think I just ordered it because we had that coupon.



it actually grew on me. i ordered it b/c of the coupon...
but now i actually really want to wear it. damn....this long wait....


----------



## juneping

that seller again...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUCLE-JACK...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item20ce261252

it looked like zara to me. where did  she get the label??


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> that seller again...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOUCLE-JACK...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item20ce261252
> 
> it looked like zara to me. where did  she get the label??


Those Italian sellers (I'm convinced they are the same person) only has size 2 labels.  Lots of them. They are labelled size 2, but fit small, med and large because she is finding IM-style clothing that comes in all sizes, but she only has size 2 labels.

They all say "pit to pit" in the description, too.

By the way, when they do, on the rare occasion, sell authentic IM, they manage to take lots of pictures and a good closeup of the label too.  Otherwise, it is only one blurry picture.

Oh... and if it is authentic, it's not private feedback. So almost everything is private FB for this seller with the fake size 2 label.


----------



## HiromiT

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.



Love it -- it's the perfect fit on you!


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.
> 
> View attachment 2088064



That is cool!  I would love to see it in person.  Totally agree with the pop of color


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> Ladies who shop at Moda Operandi, look out in your inbox for a fashion month code. I got a $300 code that expires Mar 15. Hopefully they will have the pre-sale for fall before then!



I also got a 100 from MO, which I'm super happy about since I've never bought anything from them.


----------



## jellylicious

Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?


----------



## Piscesluv

Jayne1 said:


> IM is not PETA friendly...
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/392941/beyonc-s-custom-isabel-marant-wedge-sneakers-peta-slams-the-animal-skin-shoe



They are totally stunning in terms of gloss and color but the material choices do seem unnecessary.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## am2022

Just lovely ! Love love this cardigan ! Saw it on Penelope Cruz matched with the Susannas!
Yes it's a bit matchy but you still are rocking it ! 


jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:
			
		

> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.



tb - I love how this jacket fits on you!  size 36 is a perfect size!


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:
			
		

> Wearing my Betty trainers and IM jumper from last winter...not sure of the name. IM makes the best thick jumpers, so warm!



Very chic!  I have the same jumper!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:
			
		

> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



I love how you pairing them  together.  Very stylish!  I would have done the same thing.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! It fits you perfectly tb!!
Im on a ban as well unless I sell 2 more items !
Loving all the new purchases!


tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.
> 
> View attachment 2088064


----------



## calisnoopy

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.



Yayyyyy the 36 was perfect for you!

I actually had wished they had/made a 32 in the Serafin cos even the 34 was pretty baggy but I love that black/red color way for you!

I tried that originally but my Lindsey is black/red and my Pieric is black/white so I figured blue would be a good change =)


----------



## HiromiT

jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



I LOVE this cardie and it looks smashing on you! This is my favourite colour way although the all-ivory Kenzie is pretty cool too. It is matchy with the Berrys but why not if it works?


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> Looks great! Where did you buy it?



I bought it in department store the bijenkorf.


----------



## Paris Darling

jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



No, not to matchy matchy in my opinion! You should definitely keep the cardigan. It's beautiful and it looks great on you!


----------



## marple

HiromiT said:


> Thanks! I'll call them and see if they have a black in the store. Only red is available online.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics of the black!



Look at YouHeShe online boutique for Black Sumac!


----------



## Paris Darling

Sculli said:


> I bought it in department store the bijenkorf.



Thank you! In Amsterdam I assume, or Den Haag? I'm love IM jackets, but I'm always too late, so my size (34/36) is always sold out when I finally 'discover' it.


----------



## Sculli

Paris Darling said:


> Thank you! In Amsterdam I assume, or Den Haag? I'm love IM jackets, but I'm always too late, so my size (34/36) is always sold out when I finally 'discover' it.



Yes in Amsterdam, but only 2 hanging there in big sizes. Maybe u can try den haag or Rotterdam?


----------



## jellylicious

WOW-IM 2013 FALL-so many wearable pieces!!!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Just lovely ! Love love this cardigan ! Saw it on Penelope Cruz matched with the Susannas!
> Yes it's a bit matchy but you still are rocking it !





tonkamama said:


> I love how you pairing them  together.  Very stylish!  I would have done the same thing.





HiromiT said:


> I LOVE this cardie and it looks smashing on you! This is my favourite colour way although the all-ivory Kenzie is pretty cool too. It is matchy with the Berrys but why not if it works?





Paris Darling said:


> No, not to matchy matchy in my opinion! You should definitely keep the cardigan. It's beautiful and it looks great on you!



That settles it! Thanks for chiming in!!!


----------



## lala1

As a buyer we are so happy with this winter 2013 collection. Also the Etoile was amazing.


----------



## juneping

can someone share a link for the fashion show??


----------



## am2022

It's a parade of black and cream no red or grays 
Looking a bit givenchy  admixed with balmain towards the end with the studded ensembles
Even the black knee boots look quite Ricardo tisci!

June just saw the slides on style.com as out driving so can't do videos until tonight !
I'm sure within the next hour the video clips will flood the net !


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> can someone share a link for the fashion show??



It's on style.com 

To me, this collection is very Wang meets Marant. I like the boots. I guess I'll have to see the clothes in person. Really didn't like the chest cleavage cutouts though. One of those 90s things that should be left alone.


----------



## arguspeace

Can't see the details that well especially on the black items.  A bit disappointed about the lack of color


----------



## Sculli

I  The fall13 collection, these r my favourites.. Those boots I need, will be like waitinglist boots for sure..


----------



## juneping

thanks!!

though they're very wearable...but i have mixed feelings. it's bit too clean like Wang or HL....


----------



## mercer

arguspeace said:


> Can't see the details that well especially on the black items.  A bit disappointed about the lack of color



Agreed!  It felt very Rick Owens.  I'm sure the details will be lovely, with lots of wearable pieces.  It's just a little hard to tell without closeups. The statement jackets all looked embellished  i.e. too expensive for me! 

I guess I'll be wearing a sequined scarf next fall! 

 I hope Etoile is nice!


----------



## am2022

Agreed about the studded stuff being expensive!
I'm with you mercer studded scarf !!!
Please we want to see etoile now !!


----------



## am2022

So was isabel wearing fall 2013 boot during the show? I can see that it's a wedge rather than heeled ?


----------



## Sculli

amacasa said:


> So was isabel wearing fall 2013 boot during the show? I can see that it's a wedge rather than heeled ?



Yes a wedge! I  it ^^


----------



## juneping

Sculli said:


> Yes a wedge! I  it ^^



it's like high top sneakers make babies with mony/jacobs....


----------



## am2022

Thanks sculli!!! I'm thinking yay I'm saved from obsessing over an item but now I want to wait for these !
It seems the lazio with straps !!! Interesting !



Sculli said:


> Yes a wedge! I  it ^^


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> So was isabel wearing fall 2013 boot during the show? I can see that it's a wedge rather than heeled ?



She looks great in those boots.  Does anyone know what year her coat if from?


----------



## tonkamama

Sculli said:
			
		

> I  The fall13 collection, these r my favourites.. Those boots I need, will be like waitinglist boots for sure..




Love love!  Totally my style!  I think by then my super ban is over...hehe   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> thanks!!
> 
> though they're very wearable...but i have mixed feelings. it's bit too clean like Wang or HL....


Agreed but it is still very her with the studding and layering. A lot of the designers are doing black and white for fall it seems.



juneping said:


> it's like high top sneakers make babies with mony/jacobs....


it's a wilder beast but i love!!!



mercer said:


> Agreed!  It felt very Rick Owens.  I'm sure the details will be lovely, with lots of wearable pieces.  It's just a little hard to tell without closeups. The statement jackets all looked embellished  i.e. too expensive for me!
> 
> I guess I'll be wearing a sequined scarf next fall!
> 
> I hope Etoile is nice!


LOL count me in for the scarf!


----------



## HiromiT

marple said:


> Look at YouHeShe online boutique for Black Sumac!



Thanks for the tip! I got impatient and ended up getting the blue Sumac from Matches.


----------



## am2022

I think it's the didem coat from
Fall of 2009 !
It comes hooded and without hood !
She makes the best knitted furs !!! 


arguspeace said:


> She looks great in those boots.  Does anyone know what year her coat if from?


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies! I am in love. I have my first outfit with it picked out already: my off white IM Brooklyn jeans and grey burn out tee and black dickers. 



jellylicious said:


> Really cute on you and fits you perfectly. Lovely!
> 
> 
> Lucky you with the 300-I only got the 100. Better than nothing.





juneping said:


> looks so much better on you....congrats!!





HiromiT said:


> Love it -- it's the perfect fit on you!





tonkamama said:


> tb - I love how this jacket fits on you!  size 36 is a perfect size!





amacasa said:


> Yay!!! It fits you perfectly tb!!
> Im on a ban as well unless I sell 2 more items !
> Loving all the new purchases!





calisnoopy said:


> Yayyyyy the 36 was perfect for you!
> 
> I actually had wished they had/made a 32 in the Serafin cos even the 34 was pretty baggy but I love that black/red color way for you!
> 
> I tried that originally but my Lindsey is black/red and my Pieric is black/white so I figured blue would be a good change =)


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



This is lovely jelly and definitely not too matchy-matchy. I would style it the exact same way!


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow, just saw the slideshow for f/w2013.

IM is definitely branching out. I guess she is trying to do things a little differently!

But I can see influences like Alexander Wang, HL and Rick Owens in this collection. Thankfully, nothing is calling to me yet. My "famous last words" . It usually takes me a while to warm up to a new collection anyways. There are a few things I love. But more because it would look good with my RO stuff lol.

I really want to see the Etoile stuff now!!!


----------



## lala1

not a fan of the boots, they remind me if the Acne Admire boots.

But I do love those here instead, its pre fall

Not sure if they have been posted?


----------



## am2022

Thanks lala! Very nice !!



lala1 said:


> not a fan of the boots, they remind me if the Acne dmire boots.
> 
> But I do love those here instead, its pre fall
> 
> Not sure if they have been posted?


----------



## am2022

This skirt !!


----------



## juneping

lala1 said:


> not a fan of the boots, they remind me if the Acne dmire boots.
> 
> But I do love those here instead, its pre fall
> 
> Not sure if they have been posted?



this is HOT...better than the runway version...


----------



## lala1

juneping said:


> this is HOT...better than the runway version...



I know, the runway version is to chunky IMO, the other one also comes in print combo, also very pretty.


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



Love this cardi on you , jelly! A bit matchy matchy with Berry boots but it works on you


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Serafin jacket in black. I love it with the red accent trim. It fits my style and is understated with a bit of pop color! This is a size 36. I think I like it this size. Any smaller and it would have been too short. Any larger and it would have been too bulky.
> 
> Playing with a new phone app but I haven't got it down yet lol. Sorry about the box mess on the bed. I just ripped the package open and threw it onto the bed lol.
> 
> View attachment 2088064


perfect jacket on you! lookin great as usual


----------



## flower71

lala1 said:


> not a fan of the boots, they remind me if the Acne dmire boots.
> 
> But I do love those here instead, its pre fall
> 
> Not sure if they have been posted?



love these, thanks lala!
Um, just saw the show...mixed feelings here, but,* mercer and ama*, I am getting that sequined scarf too
I really felt it lacked so much IM boho style, and is so really Wang/ROwen inspired in a few looks...Oh well, Can't wait for the étoile to come out
I do love this coat with the boots (that I will have to try before!)


----------



## Jayne1

I bet that scarf (if it is a scarf) is heavy!


----------



## Jayne1

Never mind, this is definitely a scarf, don't know what that other thing was...


----------



## Jayne1

Another David, without the gold buttons?  I like it.


----------



## Jayne1

It _is_ a scarf!


----------



## Jayne1

No one wears IM like IM!


----------



## Jayne1

Not good?  A bit of a miss?


----------



## KristyDarling

I believe this is the first collection in awhile where there are no Navajo/Native American motifs. No boho either. I like this edgier, more minimal yet still rockerish feel! Agree about the Balmain/RO tones. I do like the strappy boots, though they remind me of ski boots.  The origami feel of the miniskirts is so gorgeous! All in all, I LOVE the collection! Can't wait to see what she has in store with Etoile.


----------



## boxermomof2

FYI, I purchased the studded Carol sandals from NAP in my usual IM shoe size and they were too small. I sent them back to NAP UK, and it will cost me $121.:shame:
NAP's size advice is not the best. 
I wear a US size 7, and a 37  2011, 2012 Dicker, Berry, and Milwauke boot. I ordered a 37 sandal and my heels were hanging off the back.
I really like the sandal, but I don't think they were worth the price.


----------



## tonkamama

boxermomof2 said:
			
		

> FYI, I purchased the studded Carol sandals from NAP in my usual IM shoe size and they were too small. I sent them back to NAP UK, and it will cost me $121.:shame:
> NAP's size advice is not the best.
> I wear a US size 7, and a 37  2011, 2012 Dicker, Berry, and Milwauke boot. I ordered a 37 sandal and my heels were hanging off the back.
> I really like the sandal, but I don't think they were worth the price.



Thanks for the review...  I had pair of size 38 in my NAP basket and now wonder if I should size them up?  Did you take a photo before sending them back?  Are they comfortable (besides running little short)?


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> perfect jacket on you! lookin great as usual



Thank you!


----------



## wildfriend

Hmm, did anyone else notice that Mytheresa IM items have disappeared if you put your location as the U.S.? (hope I'm wrong!)


----------



## tonkamama

wildfriend said:


> Hmm, did anyone else notice that Mytheresa IM items have disappeared if you put your location as the U.S.? (hope I'm wrong!)




I think they no longer selling IM to US...


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Kiliann cardigan (pretty sure I'm keeping it) with the Berry boots. The boots are gorgeous and really comfy and the cardigan is so well made. But need your opinions-do you think it is too matchy matchy with the color way?



no...i thought they go well together.
i wanted to match sumac and blackson...and they were too matchy matchy...


----------



## meetsharma

WOW It's amazing I like it.


----------



## boxermomof2

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for the review...  I had pair of size 38 in my NAP basket and now wonder if I should size them up?  Did you take a photo before sending them back?  Are they comfortable (besides running little short)?



Sorry, I didn't take a photo before I sent them back. The heel height is very comfortable. The only thing that concerned me was the front strap. It was snug across by toes, but I worried if it stretched a little,my foot slide forward. I wish it has a wider strap across the toes.


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> love these, thanks lala!
> Um, just saw the show...mixed feelings here, but,* mercer and ama*, I am getting that sequined scarf too
> I really felt it lacked so much IM boho style, and is so really Wang/ROwen inspired in a few looks...Oh well, Can't wait for the étoile to come out
> I do love this coat with the boots (that I will have to try before!)
> style.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/paris/isabel-marant/collection/_ISA0076.450x675.JPG



i'm very late to the game on commenting, but ditto to flower's sentiments!  i'm not wowed at the moment...i like it but it doesn't feel IM to me 

i do like that coat, and *lala*, those boots are hot!  the milwaukee ended up being a bit too blingy for me--these are more my style!

looking forward to seeing stuff in person!


----------



## nycbagfiend

ps.
just received the 'gamble' jacket!  pricey, but i quite like it!  i love the sumac/serafin but that feels too similar to my hadley jacket.  

photos to come soon!


----------



## nycbagfiend

wildfriend said:


> Hmm, did anyone else notice that Mytheresa IM items have disappeared if you put your location as the U.S.? (hope I'm wrong!)





tonkamama said:


> I think they no longer selling IM to US...



yep..noticed this a few days ago too.  i'm with tonka--guessing they won't ship IM to the US anymore?


----------



## nycbagfiend

boxermomof2 said:


> FYI, I purchased the studded Carol sandals from NAP in my usual IM shoe size and they were too small. I sent them back to NAP UK, and it will cost me $121.:shame:
> NAP's size advice is not the best.
> I wear a US size 7, and a 37  2011, 2012 Dicker, Berry, and Milwauke boot. I ordered a 37 sandal and my heels were hanging off the back.
> I really like the sandal, but I don't think they were worth the price.



thanks for the review...that's a shame!  think i'll have to pass on them as i'm a 41 in IM and she doesn't go higher then that!

wish IM would start making 1/2 sizes...i always take a 41 in her shoes but 40.5 would be perfect!


----------



## nycbagfiend

amacasa said:


> This skirt !!



liking this too...it reminds me of the proenza schouler f/w12 origami skirts

wonder where ms. marant took her inspiration from for f/w13??


----------



## boxermomof2

nycbagfiend said:


> thanks for the review...that's a shame!  think i'll have to pass on them as i'm a 41 in IM and she doesn't go higher then that!
> 
> wish IM would start making 1/2 sizes...i always take a 41 in her shoes but 40.5 would be perfect!



A 41 might work for you. I am a 37(US 7) on my left foot- and a 36.5(US 6.5) on my right. The 37 shoe fit my smaller foot, no heel hanging over.


----------



## jellybebe

nycbagfiend said:


> ps.
> just received the 'gamble' jacket!  pricey, but i quite like it!  i love the sumac/serafin but that feels too similar to my hadley jacket.
> 
> photos to come soon!



Oh lucky you! It looks gorgeous online.


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> I think it's the didem coat from
> Fall of 2009 !
> It comes hooded and without hood !
> She makes the best knitted furs !!!



thank you amacasa!!!  i see many (more) hours of ebay in my future


----------



## arguspeace

Jayne1 said:


> No one wears IM like IM!



couldn't agree with you more!!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

boxermomof2 said:


> A 41 might work for you. I am a 37(US 7) on my left foot- and a 36.5(US 6.5) on my right. The 37 shoe fit my smaller foot, no heel hanging over.



hmm...might have to try them on then!
i do like the look of them but have to admit--that price tag seems too high!  if they fit, this might go to my 'buy if they're still around come sale time' list!

i've been eyeing a celine pair of low heel sandals that are a sort of similar shape to the carols, but sans embellishments...


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> It _is_ a scarf!



jayne, your scarf ruminating had me giggling!  that large studded one does look heavy!


----------



## deango




----------



## boxermomof2

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...might have to try them on then!
> *i do like the look of them but have to admit--that price tag seems too high! * if they fit, this might go to my 'buy if they're still around come sale time' list!
> 
> i've been eyeing a celine pair of low heel sandals that are a sort of similar shape to the carols, but sans embellishments...




They truly are overpriced. I'm debating whether I should order another size. I really love the sandal, but they are not worth the price. Dickers are the best value. The most comfortable boot I own.


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> hmm...might have to try them on then!
> i do like the look of them but have to admit--that price tag seems too high!  if they fit, this might go to my 'buy if they're still around come sale time' list!
> 
> i've been eyeing a celine pair of low heel sandals that are a sort of similar shape to the carols, but sans embellishments...



ohhh, let's see which one? I am also not paying that much on her sandals, if on sale in my size and they fit (wide feet, so those lovely sandals with one tiny strap is def not for me!) I love Céline


----------



## nycbagfiend

boxermomof2 said:


> They truly are overpriced. I'm debating whether I should order another size. I really love the sandal, but they are not worth the price. Dickers are the best value. The most comfortable boot I own.



totally agree about dickers!  when they first debuted i worried they'd be a flash in the pan and unfashionable a season later, but 2 yrs later (and 3 pairs later!) i still love them and wear them to death!  thrilled to find a shoe that's classic yet fashionable, super comfortable yet with a bit of a heel!


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower71 said:


> ohhh, let's see which one? I am also not paying that much on her sandals, if on sale in my size and they fit (wide feet, so those lovely sandals with one tiny strap is def not for me!) I love Céline



i've become mildly obsessed with celine in the past year!!  i can't seem to find a photo of the sandal i'm contemplating but it's a low, chunky heel w/an ankle strap and covered heel (if that visually makes any sense!)..similar to last yrs silver heel pairs.

i think it was you that got me hooked on celine box bags?  i nearly bought one about a week ago when i was in the shop but instead walked out with their new design called the 'all soft bag'...it's a bit more casual but i'm still thinking i need a box bag!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> i've become mildly obsessed with celine in the past year!!  i can't seem to find a photo of the sandal i'm contemplating but it's a low, chunky heel w/an ankle strap and covered heel (if that visually makes any sense!)..similar to last yrs silver heel pairs.
> 
> i think it was you that got me hooked on celine box bags?  i nearly bought one about a week ago when i was in the shop but instead walked out with their new design called the 'all soft bag'...it's a bit more casual but i'm still thinking i need a box bag!


uh oh! Sorry about the enabling, making we could share closets?
I don't know which Céline bag you're talking about but(I have to be good so am trying to be quite ignorant right now)...any pic? 
About Céline, I nearly bought these, but those heels are NOT for me




I got low heels Givenchy instead, so happy


----------



## arguspeace

nycbagfiend said:


> totally agree about dickers!  when they first debuted i worried they'd be a flash in the pan and unfashionable a season later, but 2 yrs later (and 3 pairs later!) i still love them and wear them to death!  thrilled to find a shoe that's classic yet fashionable, super comfortable yet with a bit of a heel!



i debated for a long time whether to get the dickers or something similar for a much lower price.  i finally pulled the trigger and got the taupe/beige color and love them!  the cpw is definitely making them worthwhile.  they are actually getting me off the 3 in+ habit.  my second pair (black) is en route


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> uh oh! Sorry about the enabling, making we could share closets?
> I don't know which Céline bag you're talking about but(I have to be good so am trying to be quite ignorant right now)...any pic?
> About Céline, I nearly bought these, but those heels are NOT for me
> media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/192x/6d/4f/1c/6d4f1ca9470bde31e88ad650d25366d9.jpg
> I got low heels Givenchy instead, so happy
> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/230x260/64705b0f0f4a51df50cc33ec80f49f8d/P/0/P00054819-SUEDE-SANDALS--DETAIL_2.jpg



those sandals are sexy!  i have been eyeing the givenchy myself (both the ones you got and the similar zipper style)


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> those sandals are sexy!  i have been eyeing the givenchy myself (both the ones you got and the similar zipper style)


oh the zipper style were honestly my first choice but they sold out so fast on NAP in my size...! Hope you get a pair


----------



## Tiare

My first impression was also that the new collection looks like a fusion of IM and the Wang/Lang aesthetic, and I am personally overjoyed. All three designers craft the bulk of my own look, so, it's like this IM season did it out of the box for me!

I agree that there is something missing (color,) but, there are enough sparkly elements to make it feel Isabel. It's her dark fairy collection - sprites and other elfish creatures twinkling in the night.


----------



## juneping

i do love to see the way IM evolves over the years....
i suspect the etoile line will be very awesome.....better save up now


----------



## jellylicious

nycbagfiend said:


> i've become mildly obsessed with celine in the past year!!  i can't seem to find a photo of the sandal i'm contemplating but it's a low, chunky heel w/an ankle strap and covered heel (if that visually makes any sense!)..similar to last yrs silver heel pairs.
> 
> i think it was you that got me hooked on celine box bags?  i nearly bought one about a week ago when i was in the shop but instead walked out with their new design called the 'all soft bag'...it's a bit more casual but i'm still thinking i need a box bag!



Ugh me too...Phoebe Phillo is amazing! Obsessing her white pumps from last year as well.


----------



## jellybebe

Tiare said:


> My first impression was also that the new collection looks like a fusion of IM and the Wang/Lang aesthetic, and I am personally overjoyed. All three designers craft the bulk of my own look, so, it's like this IM season did it out of the box for me!
> 
> I agree that there is something missing (color,) but, there are enough sparkly elements to make it feel Isabel. It's her dark fairy collection - sprites and other elfish creatures twinkling in the night.



I love the minimalist look so it will be interesting to see some of the IM pieces that become available for purchase! I will admit that I have shied away from some of her pieces because they have been a bit too boho for me, yet I am not used to seeing her as a minimalist so it will be interesting to see the Etoile line as well.


----------



## nycbagfiend

flower, the next time i'm in france i'm showing up on your doorstep to raid your closet! 

as much as i love the look of the sky high heels, 3" is as high as i can go, 2.5" even better!  great choice with the givenchy--i have the flat shark tooth sandal from last season and happy to see they're still going strong!  i need to check out the zipper style (tho sounds like i won't be able to find them anyway!)..i have last year's givenchy lower heel strappy/hurache style (i think tonka might have the same)...not as sexy as the shark tooth tho...i need a simpler style!

this is the celine bag i bought:
http://www.celine.com/en/collection/spring/leather-goods/all-soft/15

still wondering if i should exchange for the box...what looks better with IM?!

jelly, i still kick myself on passing on white celine pumps ON SALE a couple of months ago...what was i thinking?!





flower71 said:


> uh oh! Sorry about the enabling, making we could share closets?
> I don't know which Céline bag you're talking about but(I have to be good so am trying to be quite ignorant right now)...any pic?
> About Céline, I nearly bought these, but those heels are NOT for me
> media-cache-lt0.pinterest.com/192x/6d/4f/1c/6d4f1ca9470bde31e88ad650d25366d9.jpg
> I got low heels Givenchy instead, so happy
> images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/230x260/64705b0f0f4a51df50cc33ec80f49f8d/P/0/P00054819-SUEDE-SANDALS--DETAIL_2.jpg





arguspeace said:


> those sandals are sexy!  i have been eyeing the givenchy myself (both the ones you got and the similar zipper style)





jellylicious said:


> Ugh me too...Phoebe Phillo is amazing! Obsessing her white pumps from last year as well.


----------



## nycbagfiend

juneping said:


> i do love to see the way IM evolves over the years....
> i suspect the etoile line will be very awesome.....better save up now



while i'm still a bit unsure about F/W 13, i agree--it's a nice change and the simpler, darker approach will fit in well with my existing pieces.

can't wait for etoile--anyone know when we'll get a sneak peek of that?


----------



## ILoveC

Anyone see this dress? Love it so much and am still trying to find one in size 36. Thank you!!   http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192565


----------



## nycbagfiend

ILoveC said:


> Anyone see this dress? Love it so much and am still trying to find one in size 36. Thank you!!   http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/192565



i think this popped up on the outnet a few weeks ago--not sure what size(s) but might want to check in there in case they get a return.

otherwise, your best bet may be e*bay!


----------



## flower71

nycbagfiend said:


> flower, the next time i'm in france i'm showing up on your doorstep to raid your closet!
> 
> as much as i love the look of the sky high heels, 3" is as high as i can go, 2.5" even better!  great choice with the givenchy--i have the flat shark tooth sandal from last season and happy to see they're still going strong!  i need to check out the zipper style (tho sounds like i won't be able to find them anyway!)..i have last year's givenchy lower heel strappy/hurache style (i think tonka might have the same)...not as sexy as the shark tooth tho...i need a simpler style!
> 
> this is the celine bag i bought:
> http://www.celine.com/en/collection/spring/leather-goods/all-soft/15
> 
> still wondering if i should exchange for the box...what looks better with IM?!
> 
> jelly, i still kick myself on passing on white celine pumps ON SALE a couple of months ago...what was i thinking?!


Oh dear, we do share the same taste (and size??), so no problem girl, I welcome you. I just love Givenchy sandals, flat or maxi 2.5" for me too
That Céline bag is so perfect for a minimalist chic look. I love it, so Céline and Jil sander style. It really is different from the box ; with IM it all depends how you style it. But, first of all, you have to feel right with your bag. If not, then get what makes your heart sing, even if it means saving up a bit.


----------



## ILoveC

nycbagfiend said:


> i think this popped up on the outnet a few weeks ago--not sure what size(s) but might want to check in there in case they get a return.
> 
> otherwise, your best bet may be e*bay!


Thanks.  It's sold out there. Maybe someone will return it..


----------



## pellarin22

Help Toronto girls! Does anyone know which store in Canada has the Aude Coat?? 

I've only seen it in blue on the US sites but I want to buy it here in Canada so I can try it on before I get it!!


----------



## Jayne1

Did any one else get an offer for a Privilege Card Membership from Luisaviaroma and is it worth to join?


----------



## Jayne1

nycbagfiend said:


> flower, the next time i'm in france i'm showing up on your doorstep to raid your closet!
> 
> as much as i love the look of the sky high heels, 3" is as high as i can go, 2.5" even better!  great choice with the givenchy--i have the flat shark tooth sandal from last season and happy to see they're still going strong!  i need to check out the zipper style (tho sounds like i won't be able to find them anyway!)..i have last year's givenchy lower heel strappy/hurache style (i think tonka might have the same)...not as sexy as the shark tooth tho...i need a simpler style!
> 
> this is the celine bag i bought:
> http://www.celine.com/en/collection/spring/leather-goods/all-soft/15
> 
> still wondering if i should exchange for the box...what looks better with IM?!
> 
> jelly, i still kick myself on passing on white celine pumps ON SALE a couple of months ago...what was i thinking?!


I love that bag!! Does it open so it looks different or is it a bag that must be folded like that?  Does it come in a large size?  (I need large.)


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Did any one else get an offer for a Privilege Card Membership from Luisaviaroma and is it worth to join?



in HK it's very common for a lot of retail store to do this kind of promo.
it usually works only if you spend a lot of money in this store only. once you reach the amount, you'll get % off....that amount was kind of high...it can become restrictive.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!



Love this look. You look so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> in HK it's very common for a lot of retail store to do this kind of promo.
> it usually works only if you spend a lot of money in this store only. once you reach the amount, you'll get % off....that amount was kind of high...it can become restrictive.


Thanks for the information!  I read the fine print and you're right.


----------



## juneping

backstage of the IM fashion show....
http://thischicksgotstyle.blogspot.com/2013/03/backstage-at-isabel-marant.html


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!


i love the shorts....


megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.


they look great on you....


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!





juneping said:


> i love the shorts....
> 
> they look great on you....



Thanks June. I never thought I would spend this much on a pair of sneakers, but I love them. The Bayleys were not for me but I am loving the Bobbys. I guess I need to look at the CPW, I think I will wear these often.


----------



## am2022

Adorable meg! My favorite shoe pair for you ! Suits you well...
Now I sense more marant shoes in th future , no? 


megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!



You look great! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.



I love seeing this outfit on you Meg. Can I ask where you go your sweater? I love the color blocking on it. These Bobbys suit you so well! I love them on you.


----------



## larastyle

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.



LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!



so so cute!  LOVE leather shorts but you have to be careful with the fit...these are perfect....just bought a pair of  Maison Margiela myself.


----------



## nycbagfiend

Jayne1 said:


> I love that bag!! Does it open so it looks different or is it a bag that must be folded like that?  Does it come in a large size?  (I need large.)



unfortunately (due to the placing of the shoulder strap) folded over is really the only way to carry it...it's quite roomy inside though, and comes with a very cute matching clutch/pouch that i'm guessing is meant so small items (keys, lipstick, phone etc) don't get lost in the bag but i would totally carry that on it's own at night!

it's sort of like a cabas tote folded and with a larger strap!


----------



## nycbagfiend

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!



love, love, love!

can i ask who your top is??  the color and style is gorgeous and sets off the black leather perfectly!!


----------



## nycbagfiend

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.



they look great on you!  makes me think i need to start wearing mine more often!

i'll keep an eye out for the black!


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Adorable meg! My favorite shoe pair for you ! Suits you well...
> Now I sense more marant shoes in th future , no?


Thanks  Amacasa, odds are good. I tend to get more than 1 pair of a style of shoe that I really love, hence 3 pairs of Valentino Rockstuds with a 4th pair on the way, lol.


tb-purselover said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing this outfit on you Meg. Can I ask where you go your sweater? I love the color blocking on it. These Bobbys suit you so well! I love them on you.


The sweater is Marc by MJ's. I think I got it from Saks if not NM.


larastyle said:


> LOVE THEM!!!


Thank you.


nycbagfiend said:


> they look great on you!  makes me think i need to start wearing mine more often!
> 
> i'll keep an eye out for the black!



Thank you, I would appreciate it


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the leather Abon shorts from last summer. These are one of my favourite IM items! Taken when I was in HK recently, it was much warmer than it is in London right now!



Cute outfits!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Bobby's for the first time. I love these shoes. I would love to get another pair in a 39 in black. If anyone sees them would you let me know.



Meg... Love them on you!  Yes you need a pair in black (so am I..)


----------



## bbagsforever

nycbagfiend said:


> love, love, love!
> 
> can i ask who your top is??  the color and style is gorgeous and sets off the black leather perfectly!!



Thanks! It is an Australian brand called Lisa Ho. I think this particular print has sold out but I know they are doing another print for winter. You can buy their stuff online.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Cute outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg... Love them on you!  Yes you need a pair in black (so am I..)



Thanks Tonka, I agree I want them in black and a fun color too


----------



## Jayne1

Any news on when we can spend our Moda Operandi cash on some 2013 Fall IM?  I don't think Etoile will make the deadline, but I might find some mainline...


----------



## imlvholic

Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are 
My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.









Love the reverse side too


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are
> My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the reverse side too



congrats!! don't you just love it?!
so warm, comfy and cute....


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> congrats!! don't you just love it?!
> so warm, comfy and cute....



I never thought I needed anymore jackets, until I tried it on in the store. It's definitely perfect for Spring & Fall season, warm, comfy & cute indeed. 

I love your red version too, it sure pops! I had a hard time deciding, but picking the black is more practical for me. Then I can just match it w/ bright color jeans & shorts that I already have. 

Have you tried wearing the reverse checks side yet? I wonder what to do w/ the tags so not to show, I don't want to cut them off. 

I was sold on the reversible style, just like paying 1 price for 2 jackets.


----------



## stefeilnately

imlvholic said:


> Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are
> My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the reverse side too


Love the black on you! The chartreuse on the checks and your jeans go well together!


----------



## stefeilnately

This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..



so cute! and I love your bag...


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are
> My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.


congrats imlvholic, this colour is a classic, and it goes well with your yellow jeans too. Is it IM too?  i just got a thin yellow IM belt that adds a bit of colour to my outfits


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are
> My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the reverse side too



This is so cute on you! I love it.


----------



## megt10

stefeilnately said:


> This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..



Adorable.


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks Flower and megt10!


----------



## imlvholic

stefeilnately said:


> Love the black on you! The chartreuse on the checks and your jeans go well together!


Thanks stefeilnately, i never knew i have the same exact chartreuse jeans in my closet to match. Lol... Black was a no brainer safe choice for me to make it more worth it. 

I can't figure out how to multi quote...eeek...


----------



## imlvholic

stefeilnately said:


> This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..



I know what you mean, i feel the same way with my Ullyse olive jacket, it just feels so good on. Love that skirt too.


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> congrats imlvholic, this colour is a classic, and it goes well with your yellow jeans too. Is it IM too?  i just got a thin yellow IM belt that adds a bit of colour to my outfits



Thanks flower, the jeans is cords from the Gap last season, amazing fit that doesn't break the bank  A yellow belt is a great idea for an accent, if i wear another base color. I will definitely look for a nice 1.


----------



## imlvholic

megt10 said:


> This is so cute on you! I love it.



Thanks megt, been admiring all your shoes & outfits too.


----------



## sara09

stefeilnately said:


> This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..



Cute look! I have the same skirt and I just love it!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Any news on when we can spend our Moda Operandi cash on some 2013 Fall IM?  I don't think Etoile will make the deadline, but I might find some mainline...



March 11!


----------



## Sculli

Today is such good weather for this kind of clothing ^^.


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> Today is such good weather for this kind of clothing ^^.



So cool!! thanks for the pic!


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> I never thought I needed anymore jackets, until I tried it on in the store. It's definitely perfect for Spring & Fall season, warm, comfy & cute indeed.
> 
> I love your red version too, it sure pops! I had a hard time deciding, but picking the black is more practical for me. Then I can just match it w/ bright color jeans & shorts that I already have.
> 
> Have you tried wearing the reverse checks side yet? I wonder what to do w/ the tags so not to show, I don't want to cut them off.
> 
> I was sold on the reversible style, just like paying 1 price for 2 jackets.


i am not very crazy about the checkers side...and the material is so much softer. so i am going to mainly wear it the red side out.
many many years ago i also bought a reversible jacket and i found out i only wore one side. i can be stubborn for no reason...



stefeilnately said:


> This is sandrine skirt with an oldie from 2008 called the jase jacket. I cant get enough of her linen jackets..





Sculli said:


> Today is such good weather for this kind of clothing ^^.



you two look so adorable!!


----------



## imlvholic

Sculli said:


> Today is such good weather for this kind of clothing ^^.



Wow Sculli, super cute!


----------



## stefeilnately

imlvholic said:


> I know what you mean, i feel the same way with my Ullyse olive jacket, it just feels so good on. Love that skirt too.


I don't know how to multi quote too.. After 7 yrs on tpf!!!

What do you think of the ulyse in ardoise?


----------



## stefeilnately

sara09 said:


> Cute look! I have the same skirt and I just love it!


Tks Sara! Do share how you wear it!


----------



## imlvholic

stefeilnately said:


> I don't know how to multi quote too.. After 7 yrs on tpf!!!
> 
> What do you think of the ulyse in ardoise?



Lol... The old version was easier, maybe someone can show us how to multi guote on this new system.

I'm not sure which color was ardoise, but so far i love all the Ulyse jackets on everyone posted. I didn't mind getting any available color, at the time they were all sold out everywhere & got lucky to find (last pc) my size 36 in store. They look so effortless & chic!


----------



## juneping

that circle between the quote and qReply...that's multi-quote button


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> March 11!


Just under the deadline for the coupon. 


juneping said:


> that circle between the quote and qReply...that's multi-quote button


It even shows a blue dot, so they know they hit it...  lol


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> i am not very crazy about the checkers side...and the material is so much softer. so i am going to mainly wear it the red side out.
> many many years ago i also bought a reversible jacket and i found out i only wore one side. i can be stubborn for no reason...



I can understand June, the red side really brings a fresh spring look on you. I'm sure you get a lot of stares & admiration, you style it so well. 

I can't wait to experiment both sides for this Spring!



juneping said:


> that circle between the quote and qReply...that's multi-quote button



Yeah! i got it, that was easy... thanks June.


----------



## imlvholic

I forgot to post my Nuta skirt here... I love love this skirt


----------



## Deborah1986

Sculli said:


> Today is such good weather for this kind of clothing ^^.



_never post here ..but i love this outfit !!!_


----------



## am2022

Lovely mod pics y'all!!! 
Imlvholic : lovely sumac and Nuta !
Stefe: that sandrine and jase will be a staple during warm weather !
Sculli: whole outfit rocks ! 
Just dicker boots for me everyday !


----------



## Sculli

amacasa said:


> Lovely mod pics y'all!!!
> Imlvholic : lovely sumac and Nuta !
> Stefe: that sandrine and jase will be a staple during warm weather !
> Sculli: whole outfit rocks !
> Just dicker boots for me everyday !





juneping said:


> i am not very crazy about the checkers side...and the material is so much softer. so i am going to mainly wear it the red side out.
> many many years ago i also bought a reversible jacket and i found out i only wore one side. i can be stubborn for no reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you two look so adorable!!





imlvholic said:


> Wow Sculli, super cute!





Deborah1986 said:


> _never post here ..but i love this outfit !!!_



Thank you all ^-^...I really like the Sumac, it's so comfy and warm in a good way...on the hanger it doesn't look good till you get it on and you're hooked.


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks June
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> i am not very crazy about the checkers side...and the material is so much softer. so i am going to mainly wear it the red side out.
> many many years ago i also bought a reversible jacket and i found out i only wore one side. i can be stubborn for no reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you two look so adorable!!





juneping said:


> that circle between the quote and qReply...that's multi-quote button





imlvholic said:


> I forgot to post my Nuta skirt here... I love love this skirt


_Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks June!!

Imlvholic, love the skirt! What US size are you and what size are you wearing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> Lovely mod pics y'all!!!
> Imlvholic : lovely sumac and Nuta !
> Stefe: that sandrine and jase will be a staple during warm weather !
> Sculli: whole outfit rocks !
> Just dicker boots for me everyday !



Thanks amacasa!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imlvholic

stefeilnately said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> 
> Thanks June!!
> 
> Imlvholic, love the skirt! What US size are you and what size are you wearing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm wearing a medium, a little loose on the waist but duable. Small would have been perfect, but sold out. I wish IM will bring back this skirt, it's very sexy, flattering & so comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imlvholic

amacasa said:


> Lovely mod pics y'all!!!
> Imlvholic : lovely sumac and Nuta !
> Stefe: that sandrine and jase will be a staple during warm weather !
> Sculli: whole outfit rocks !
> Just dicker boots for me everyday !



Thanks amacasa 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucywife

Isabel Marant FW2013 pre-sale starts on Moda Operandi on Monday March 11
TRUNKSHOW13 is a $100 off promo code if someone needs it


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> I forgot to post my Nuta skirt here... I love love this skirt



You look great. Love the skirt with the blouse.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Anyone hear about those necklaces we pre-ordered?



Seems like the spring runway stuff is shipping really late this year? Has anyone seen any retailer stock the runway items (besides those printed jeans)? Seems like they'll be marked down in about 2.5 months...


----------



## dbaby

lucywife said:


> Isabel Marant FW2013 pre-sale starts on Moda Operandi on Monday March 11
> TRUNKSHOW13 is a $100 off promo code if someone needs it



These prices are astronomical!


----------



## arguspeace

Wow I totally agree!  This makes me want to buy previous seasons, which I like a little more and now seems not so pricey by comparison!


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> These prices are astronomical!



I know, right?  I was hoping to use my promotional code on one of the scarves, but yikes!  $800 for a scarf that doesn't keep me warm (but looks fabulous!) is a little difficult to justify. 

I really like the collection, but it's such a departure from the last few years, it would take a lot of investing to get the correct look. I love the Parley dress $805 (which is basically a glorified layering piece), but then one would need to get the bolton pullover ($1235) to layer over it to get the look right.  I certainly have plenty of black pants and boots that would work with this, but $2000  for a sweater and a dress that really won't mix and match with anything else?  Oh boy.  Let's just say I hope etoile is nice.


----------



## cazzz1

If anyone sees a pair of the Jerem jeans size 42 please let me know. There is a pair on eBay but they are asking a high price. Managed to miss them in the Matches sale when they were £120!!


----------



## Jayne1

Even if we wanted to spend the money on a coat or dress, how do we know about measurements? Am I missing something?  It's all too prohibitive for buying without trying first.

I really want to spend my $100 coupon. Is there anything else on MO that is a great deal?


----------



## Tiare

Thanks for posting, I'm going to pre-order at least one dress.


----------



## jellylicious

Jayne1 said:


> Even if we wanted to spend the money on a coat or dress, how do we know about measurements? Am I missing something?  It's all too prohibitive for buying without trying first.
> 
> I really want to spend my $100 coupon. Is there anything else on MO that is a great deal?



How about the studded belt? A couple of the necklaces and bracelets look nice too. The prices are to the roof alright.


----------



## KristyDarling

I feel like I'm shocked every season by the main line prices....is it my imagination that prices are creeping up slowly each year? Or, do I have amnesia and just "forget" how pricey everything always is?  Or is it both?? 

I love the look of FW13 but Etoile will be my only hope.....and even then, it will be a stretch.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> I feel like I'm shocked every season by the main line prices....is it my imagination that prices are creeping up slowly each year? Or, do I have amnesia and just "forget" how pricey everything always is?  Or is it both??
> 
> I love the look of FW13 but Etoile will be my only hope.....and even then, it will be a stretch.



i think the prices just creeps up on a yearly basis....OMG...the boots are like an 50% increase...


----------



## arguspeace

I got the Tania belt...probably my only purchase not from Etoile...hopefully it'll be here by Halloween!  Sigh...


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i think the prices just creeps up on a yearly basis....OMG...the boots are like an 50% increase...


Pretty sure the pony hair drove the prices up of the boots. I love the tall boots but will have to hope and wait if any go on sale.


----------



## Stef13

hello every one
i am a french fan of isabel marant (i live in aix en provence, a little town in south of France)
i wanted to share with you my feelings and experiences with shopping isabel marant

first, that's right, the prices are so high, each season a little more, and specially the fall winter 13
since 2 years i only buy etoile stuffs, and the first line (pants generally) only on private sales (it's twice a year), but never mind, i generally prefer wear etoile for everyday use

then, i go to Paris tomorrow and i won't be able to resist, i have no plan to buy something particulary, but i am sure i 'll go back home with, maybe a top
i'll tell you


----------



## lucywife

Tiare said:


> Thanks for posting, I'm going to pre-order at least one dress.


You are welcome


----------



## am2022

Wow ! Such inflated prices !!!
So sad !!!
The tall lazios are lovely !! 
I will probably get the belt as well or just pass altogether until the sales start !


----------



## mercer

Stef13 said:


> hello every one
> i am a french fan of isabel marant (i live in aix en provence, a little town in south of France)
> i wanted to share with you my feelings and experiences with shopping isabel marant
> 
> first, that's right, the prices are so high, each season a little more, and specially the fall winter 13
> since 2 years i only buy etoile stuffs, and the first line (pants generally) only on private sales (it's twice a year), but never mind, i generally prefer wear etoile for everyday use
> 
> then, i go to Paris tomorrow and i won't be able to resist, i have no plan to buy something particulary, but i am sure i 'll go back home with, maybe a top
> i'll tell you



Fun!  Let us know what you get!


----------



## Jayne1

Stef13 said:


> hello every one
> i am a french fan of isabel marant (i live in aix en provence, a little town in south of France)
> i wanted to share with you my feelings and experiences with shopping isabel marant
> 
> first, that's right, the prices are so high, each season a little more, and specially the fall winter 13
> since 2 years i only buy etoile stuffs, and the first line (pants generally) only on private sales (it's twice a year), but never mind, i generally prefer wear etoile for everyday use
> 
> then, i go to Paris tomorrow and i won't be able to resist, i have no plan to buy something particulary, but i am sure i 'll go back home with, maybe a top
> i'll tell you


Keep us updated!


----------



## flower71

Goodness gracious, those prices are impossible to follow...I am hoping the prices won't be that high when the collection actually arrives...wishful thinking! even the scarf I really liked is 650 euros??


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Goodness gracious, those prices are impossible to follow...I am hoping the prices won't be that high when the collection actually arrives...wishful thinking! even the scarf I really liked is 650 euros??



I'm guessing those scarves will get deeply marked down!  I used to spend that on LV cashmere stoles- but I wore them practically every day and they kept me nice and warm.  Maybe I will invest in a BeDazzler and make a IM knockoff myself!  

 I really do like the collection.  But a lot of it reads "evening" to me (or at least my lifestyle) and I just can't justify that kind of money for pieces that will get worn a few times a season.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> I'm guessing those scarves will get deeply marked down!  I used to spend that on LV *cashmere stoles- but I wore them practically every day and they kept me nice and warm.*  Maybe I will invest in a BeDazzler and make a IM knockoff myself!
> 
> I really do like the collection.  But a lot of it reads "evening" to me (or at least my lifestyle) and I just can't justify that kind of money for pieces that will get worn a few times a season.



haha, so funny! I love reading our first impressions before the collections actually hit the stores


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> haha, so funny! I love reading our first impressions before the collections actually hit the stores



So true!  This is just sour grapes from me!  Trying not to feel bad since it's so out of reach!

Hopefully etoile will be super cute and reasonably priced!


----------



## Sculli

Yes prices were indeed inflated, but couldn't resist myself and ordered the black pierce boot. Hope they ship them in July.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I'm guessing those scarves will get deeply marked down!  I used to spend that on LV cashmere stoles- but I wore them practically every day and they kept me nice and warm. * Maybe I will invest in a BeDazzler and make a IM knockoff myself!*
> 
> I really do like the collection.  But a lot of it reads "evening" to me (or at least my lifestyle) and I just can't justify that kind of money for pieces that will get worn a few times a season.


They do have a bedazzled feel, don't they? 

I'm kind of upset that I can't spend my $100 coupon... when is Etoile hitting MO?


----------



## imlvholic

OMG! At those prices, i'd rather buy a Celine or Chanel bag.


----------



## Veske_gal

imlvholic said:


> Thanks to all the enablers , you know who you are
> My Black Sumac Jacket just came in yesterday. Sorry, I can't help it, I took so many pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the reverse side too



This looks sooo good on you! 

I have been eyeing this for a while now, but Im not sure if I can justify another little black jacket....


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> They do have a bedazzled feel, don't they?
> 
> I'm kind of upset that I can't spend my $100 coupon... when is Etoile hitting MO?


 

Has Etoile ever been on MO?  I don't seem to recall it, but maybe I'm just blanking?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Has Etoile ever been on MO?  I don't seem to recall it, but maybe I'm just blanking?


Mercer, I was thinking the same...anyone know?
Gosh, the weather is getting better and I am sick with a flu like syndrome and I feel like some retail therapy right now...HELP!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Mercer, I was thinking the same...anyone know?
> Gosh, the weather is getting better and I am sick with a flu like syndrome and I feel like some retail therapy right now...HELP!



Hope you feel better soon!!! Nothing like retail therapy. 

Don't think I've seen Etoile on MO either.


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Hope you feel better soon!!! Nothing like retail therapy.
> 
> Don't think I've seen Etoile on MO either.


Oh thanks jelly, I feel awful! I have to be better for tomorrow, that's for sure. The thing is, I have lost my voice and my throat aches and though I am on medication and drinking loads of honey, I have no choice, tomorrow, I have to go back to work!
The doc can't be sick, KWIM?


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Oh thanks jelly, I feel awful! I have to be better for tomorrow, that's for sure. The thing is, I have lost my voice and my throat aches and though I am on medication and drinking loads of honey, I have no choice, tomorrow, I have to go back to work!
> The doc can't be sick, KWIM?



Rest up doc!  Some homemade chicken soup does wonders.


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Oh thanks jelly, I feel awful! I have to be better for tomorrow, that's for sure. The thing is, I have lost my voice and my throat aches and though I am on medication and drinking loads of honey, I have no choice, tomorrow, I have to go back to work!
> The doc can't be sick, KWIM?



Feel better, dear Flower!


----------



## lucywife

mercer said:


> Has Etoile ever been on MO?  I don't seem to recall it, but maybe I'm just blanking?



Yes


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> They do have a bedazzled feel, don't they?
> 
> I'm kind of upset that I can't spend my $100 coupon... when is Etoile hitting MO?



I ended up preordering something from Kenzo and also a Jennifer Fisher bracelet. The IM stuff was just way too overpriced. And no, they do not carry Etoile


----------



## Jayne1

I can't find a thing to use my $100 coupon on... and I've given up on IM.  There isn't anything else, either.


----------



## bbagsforever

I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!

Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.



You always look amazing. I love the shirt on you.


----------



## tb-purselover

I will be passing on the MO IM preorder. The prices are too inflated and I think it will make it to sale. Things are not that unique to warrant the price. I will wait for the Etoile line. Plus I am on a ban lol.

I do have a $100 GC for MO burning a hole in my pocket though. Maybe some more Kenzo, not sure if it is worth breaking my ban for it though. Since Kenzo sizing is all over the map too.


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> OMG! At those prices, i'd rather buy a Celine or Chanel bag.



Have to agree.


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.



I love IM plaid! You look great. 

I love IM plaid with bal Motos!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Feel better, dear Flower!





jellylicious said:


> Rest up doc!  Some homemade chicken soup does wonders.



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the *Madelia shirt*...I get a lot of wear out of this one.


we are twins on that shirt and I wear mine nearly every week, no joke! Love IM plaid...but your shoes


----------



## imlvholic

Veske_gal said:


> This looks sooo good on you!
> 
> I have been eyeing this for a while now, but Im not sure if I can justify another little black jacket....



I know what you mean, I thought i didn't need anymore jackets myself, but i just loved it when i tried it on, plus the idea of 2 jackets for the price of 1. IMO, this is a staple accent investment jacket that i can get a lot of wear in between season & my travels.  I'm already excited going through my closet & finding stuff to mix & match. The red version was gorgeous too.

Actually, now that i saw the new  inflated prices on her new collection, which i'm sure Etoile will also follow, i'm glad i bought this beautiful Sumac jacket. I'm not sure if i'd be able to justify buying anymore from her if her prices keeps going up. I don't think if it would be that desirable for me to keep breaking the bank for her stuff. Lol... I have to leave within my means you know.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I will be passing on the MO IM preorder. The prices are too inflated and I think it will make it to sale. Things are not that unique to warrant the price. I will wait for the Etoile line. Plus I am on a ban lol.
> 
> I do have a $100 GC for MO burning a hole in my pocket though. Maybe some more Kenzo, not sure if it is worth breaking my ban for it though. Since Kenzo sizing is all over the map too.



Instead of thinking of it as a $100 credit, I'm trying to think of it as a  10% off coupon (since everything is so expensive!)  which is a lot less tempting!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.



So pretty!  And I'm envious of anyone who can be outside without a coat!  It's snowing here, again!


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Instead of thinking of it as a $100 credit, I'm trying to think of it as a  10% off coupon (since everything is so expensive!)  which is a lot less tempting!



I like your thinking! The minute I started thinking of it as only a 10% off coupon it totally stopped the urge to use it! Thank you!


----------



## am2022

Right up my alley ! Adorable  in every way!
Almost sisters on the shoes !!!
Mine are valentinos... Who are those by?


bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> I agree with all the comments about pricing...I have a feeling many of the pieces will be marked down. I loved the shearling coats but there is no way I would pay 3500 Euro for one!
> 
> Posting a pic of the Madelia shirt...I get a lot of wear out of this one.



love the shirt with the heels....nice combo.
it's HK right?


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> I know what you mean, I thought i didn't need anymore jackets myself, but i just loved it when i tried it on, plus the idea of 2 jackets for the price of 1. IMO, this is a staple accent investment jacket that i can get a lot of wear in between season & my travels.  I'm already excited going through my closet & finding stuff to mix & match. The red version was gorgeous too.
> 
> *Actually, now that i saw the new  inflated prices on her new collection, which i'm sure Etoile will also follow, i'm glad i bought this beautiful Sumac jacket. I'm not sure if i'd be able to justify buying anymore from her if her prices keeps going up.* I don't think if it would be that desirable for me to keep breaking the bank for her stuff. Lol... I have to leave within my means you know.



same here. i thank god gave me the chance to buy the july jacket at such a great price...not be able to get anything from IM anymore. 
but do try yoox and outnet...they sometimes have great items popping up. 
IRO is a great alternative...


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Oh thanks jelly, I feel awful! I have to be better for tomorrow, that's for sure. The thing is, I have lost my voice and my throat aches and though I am on medication and drinking loads of honey, I have no choice, tomorrow, I have to go back to work!
> The doc can't be sick, KWIM?


get well soon *flower*!!


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> I will be passing on the MO IM preorder. The prices are too inflated and I think it will make it to sale. Things are not that unique to warrant the price. I will wait for the Etoile line. Plus I am on a ban lol.
> 
> I do have a $100 GC for MO burning a hole in my pocket though. Maybe some more Kenzo, not sure if it is worth breaking my ban for it though. Since Kenzo sizing is all over the map too.


What else besides Kenzo is interesting?


mercer said:


> Instead of thinking of it as a $100 credit, I'm trying to think of it as a  10% off coupon (since everything is so expensive!)  which is a lot less tempting!


Some of us bought that IM necklace with a $100 MO GC, which was about a 50% discount, not 10%.  Or am I fooling myself again?  It was about half off, wasn't it?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> What else besides Kenzo is interesting?
> 
> Some of us bought that IM necklace with a $100 MO GC, which was about a 50% discount, not 10%.  Or am I fooling myself again?  It was about half off, wasn't it?



not 50% off..more like 40% off...it was 254 and we will end up paying 160?? i am sure it's not 50% off.
i really want the necklace to come soon....sigh...


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> What else besides Kenzo is interesting?
> 
> Some of us bought that IM necklace with a $100 MO GC, which was about a 50% discount, not 10%.  Or am I fooling myself again?  It was about half off, wasn't it?



Oh, of course!  It's worthwhile if there is something you really want for a smaller price.  But the only thing I want (the Maybe dress), is pushing $1000.    If I think of it as only 10% off, I'm far less likely to buy it.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I like your thinking! The minute I started thinking of it as only a 10% off coupon it totally stopped the urge to use it! Thank you!



Weirdly, thinking about it that way,  immediately squelched my urge, too!.  Of course, It sort of feels like leaving a $100 bill on the sidewalk!  But if there aren't any items for a smaller price (like the belt or some of the jewelry),  it really isn't worth it (for someone like me with limited funds!).


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> not 50% off..more like 40% off...it was 254 and we will end up paying 160?? i am sure it's not 50% off.
> i really want the necklace to come soon....sigh...


Yes, I went and checked... it was $245 with the $100 coupon.  Not too bad.  Unfortunately, I don't want it anymore. But maybe it will arrive and I'll find a use for it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> What else besides Kenzo is interesting?


Unfortunately, nothing else is calling to me. Which is weird lol. I'm usually find something that I want! But most everything is either too inflated in price or not to my liking.

Looks like I also missed the boat on the Kenzo preorder. No more trunkshow for Kenzo, oh well! I guess better for my wallet.


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> same here. i thank god gave me the chance to buy the july jacket at such a great price...not be able to get anything from IM anymore.
> but do try yoox and outnet...they sometimes have great items popping up.
> IRO is a great alternative...


Thanks June, I'll keep checking those sites. I've never bought from them before. 

I think a lot of her regular customers won't be able to cope up with her price increases, it's such a shame. 

That's ok, I have my back up store, ZARA.


----------



## mikeyta

I just got the 70's jacquar print IM. so lovely in the picture but I don't know on me.


----------



## arguspeace

Hi ladies...I am about to order an IM jacket from NAP intl.  I've never ordered from their intl. site before.  The price is different (lower) once I enter in my shipping address in the U.S.  Is that correct?  Have you guys ordered from the intl. site before?  I just want to make sure I don't get any up charge surprises!


----------



## tb-purselover

I think you will be charged duties. NAP will include it for you on check out. I forget if you will pay shipping costs as well? I know a few other TPFers have ordered from NAP intl. So they will chime in.



arguspeace said:


> Hi ladies...I am about to order an IM jacket from NAP intl.  I've never ordered from their intl. site before.  The price is different (lower) once I enter in my shipping address in the U.S.  Is that correct?  Have you guys ordered from the intl. site before?  I just want to make sure I don't get any up charge surprises!


----------



## juneping

arguspeace said:


> Hi ladies...I am about to order an IM jacket from NAP intl.  I've never ordered from their intl. site before.  The price is different (lower) once I enter in my shipping address in the U.S.  Is that correct?  Have you guys ordered from the intl. site before?  I just want to make sure I don't get any up charge surprises!



NAP does DDP...the price you see on the screen is not the final price. when you check out, you'll see the final duty + shipping which will be your final price. but i don't know if your cc or bank will also charge int'l order currency fee which is 1 or 2% only. i bought a few things from the int'l site and they were cheaper.
just so you know....try the HK site instead of the london site....it came out much cheaper. i didn't try all the countries but HK seemed to be offering the lowest. but last time i bought from the int'l site was last summer.


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> I think you will be charged duties. NAP will include it for you on check out. I forget if you will pay shipping costs as well? I know a few other TPFers have ordered from NAP intl. So they will chime in.



thank you!    there's free shipping until march 29th, otherwise it's about ~$50


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> NAP does DDP...the price you see on the screen is not the final price. when you check out, you'll see the final duty + shipping which will be your final price. but i don't know if your cc or bank will also charge int'l order currency fee which is 1 or 2% only. i bought a few things from the int'l site and they were cheaper.
> just so you know....try the HK site instead of the london site....it came out much cheaper. i didn't try all the countries but HK seemed to be offering the lowest. but last time i bought from the int'l site was last summer.



thanks for the tip!  i tried both and the item did come out cheaper, even with the foreign trans fee from my cc company.  there's free shipping until march 29th so i figured why not


----------



## juneping

arguspeace said:


> thanks for the tip!  i tried both and the item did come out cheaper, even with the foreign trans fee from my cc company.  there's free shipping until march 29th so i figured why not



cool...free shipping.
it's funny to me....i could see there's slightly different in terms of what sold out fast or not between the US and int'l site.
so...what did you buy??


----------



## Tiare

Now I am feeling like a chump for pre-ordering, when even the IM Brigade feels the prices are insane 

However, the dress I pre-ordered will be worn constantly in my rotation. I am a huge fan of layering pieces, and it's just so special and "me."

Ce la vie?


----------



## mercer

Tiare said:


> Now I am feeling like a chump for pre-ordering, when even the IM Brigade feels the prices are insane
> 
> However, the dress I pre-ordered will be worn constantly in my rotation. I am a huge fan of layering pieces, and it's just so special and "me."
> 
> Ce la vie?



Not a chump at all!  If you know you will love it and wear it, then it's perfect!  What did you buy?  I'm envious!  I would like the Maybe dress, but I just can't justify it right now!  I need too many other items for spring and summer!


----------



## Tiare

mercer said:


> Not a chump at all!  If you know you will love it and wear it, then it's perfect!  What did you buy?  I'm envious!  I would like the Maybe dress, but I just can't justify it right now!  I need too many other items for spring and summer!



The Sybil t-shirt dress. I didn't think the price was too bad. I've paid nearly half as much for a James Perse item of similar nature. I'm dithering on the sparkly Parley dress as well. And maybe a sheer shirt to go over the Sybil


----------



## Jayne1

Tiare said:


> Now I am feeling like a chump for pre-ordering, when even the IM Brigade feels the prices are insane


I love this new collection. I like pieces that don't scream 'Fall 2010' or 'Spring 2009' - or whatever. I find I wear the more nondescript clothing the most.

If MO had the jacket I wanted, I probably would have bought it. If I could get decent measurements to figure out what size to get, that is.

I should clarify to say that I do love the distinctive pieces from each season, but I don't wear something easily recognizable as much as I wear more basic stuff...


----------



## Tiare

Jayne1 said:


> I love this new collection. I like pieces that don't scream 'Fall 2010' or 'Spring 2009' - or whatever. I find I wear the more nondescript clothing the most.
> 
> If MO had the jacket I wanted, I probably would have bought it. If I could get decent measurements to figure out what size to get, that is.



I guess I learned my lesson when I didn't jump on an IM Flauna jacket long ago. If I see something now, I grab it


----------



## am2022

The Sybil looks like a workhorse actually !!! Awesome choice! 


Tiare said:


> The Sybil t-shirt dress. I didn't think the price was too bad. I've paid nearly half as much for a James Perse item of similar nature. I'm dithering on the sparkly Parley dress as well. And maybe a sheer shirt to go over the Sybil


----------



## mercer

Tiare said:


> The Sybil t-shirt dress. I didn't think the price was too bad. I've paid nearly half as much for a James Perse item of similar nature. I'm dithering on the sparkly Parley dress as well. And maybe a sheer shirt to go over the Sybil



The Sybil is a really great piece!  Not crazily priced and will be great for layering.  I love the Parley, but I just wouldn't get the use out of it.


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone remember how much duty was when buying from Matches and sending to *Canada?*

I alway try to repress how much it was and then I can't figure out what I will pay next time...


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Does anyone remember how much duty was when buying from Matches and sending to *Canada?*
> 
> I alway try to repress how much it was and then I can't figure out what I will pay next time...


 
apparently matches changed to DDP...to the US at least. not sure about canada.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> apparently matches changed to DDP...to the US at least. not sure about canada.


No, we still pay.  I did last January.  Any Canadians remember the percentage?


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> No, we still pay.  I did last January.  Any Canadians remember the percentage?


 I'd like to know too, I've still got my eye on the Aude coat but high customs brokers fees put me off buying.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> I'd like to know too, I've still got my eye on the Aude coat but high customs brokers fees put me off buying.


I buy a few times year at Matches and never sat down and worked out the percentage.  I know what I pay at the door is always more than I think is reasonable.  That's why I finally decided to try and figure out what the end price will be, before purchasing.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I buy a few times year at Matches and never sat down and worked out the percentage.  I know what I pay at the door is always more than I think is reasonable.  That's why I finally decided to try and figure out what the end price will be, before purchasing.



I paid 35% both times that I sent stuff to Canada. Outrageous so I make sure it's cheaper than buying the same thing here.

I just got the Ariana jacket from Matches. Couldnt resist the free shipping! After duty, it will cost me around Cad$440 which is still cheaper than buying it here and paying HST or buying it from NAP.

The jacket might make it to sale time but I'd have to stalk it and risk missing out.

What are you eyeing?


----------



## HiromiT

pellarin22 said:


> I'd like to know too, I've still got my eye on the Aude coat but high customs brokers fees put me off buying.



The Aude is super cute! I paid 35% in duty & brokerage each time.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I paid 35% both times that I sent stuff to Canada. Outrageous so I make sure it's cheaper than buying the same thing here.
> 
> I just got the Ariana jacket from Matches. Couldnt resist the free shipping! After duty, it will cost me around Cad$440 which is still cheaper than buying it here and paying HST or buying it from NAP.
> 
> The jacket might make it to sale time but I'd have to stalk it and risk missing out.
> 
> What are you eyeing?


I don't know -- something to get that free shipping.   But I'm going to do the math first, this time.  35% may not be worth it.

Those IM tee shirts look so snug and sheer, don't they?  Hard to wear...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know -- something to get that free shipping.   But I'm going to do the math first, this time.  35% may not be worth it.
> 
> Those IM tee shirts look so snug and sheer, don't they?  Hard to wear...



Don't forget about the pretty box! 

Yeah, if the linen shirts are snug, I'd pass. I haven't had the chance to see them in person yet. What about the Lana shirt? I think*ilcesita* has it and it looks great on her!


----------



## Tiare

mercer said:


> The Sybil is a really great piece!  Not crazily priced and will be great for layering.  I love the Parley, but I just wouldn't get the use out of it.



I hope it holds up well and doesn't need to be babied. That's my only concern. As long as I can wear the heck out of it, the price will be pennies for how much use I predict for the Sybil


----------



## ilsecita

HiromiT said:


> Don't forget about the pretty box!
> 
> Yeah, if the linen shirts are snug, I'd pass. I haven't had the chance to see them in person yet. What about the Lana shirt? I think*ilcesita* has it and it looks great on her!



Yup! I have the white/blue striped layne. It's not snug at all, it's a nice spring flowy top. However, I didn't have to size up to give me cheat space but that's just a personal problem lol


----------



## gymangel812

finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)


What does everyone think? Are they keepers?


----------



## pellarin22

HiromiT said:


> The Aude is super cute! I paid 35% in duty & brokerage each time.


 Thanks, I really like it but the thought of paying 35% more and if it doesn't fit then I won't get the customs fee back, that's too steep! It's hard to judge the sizing from the pictures so I'd hate to guess at the size and it maybe too small.


----------



## flower71

gymangel812 said:


> finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)
> View attachment 2105605
> 
> What does everyone think? Are they keepers?


They look awesome on you. They are keepers only if you are feeling it. I have the dress and blouse version and I love them to bits. I think quite a few IM ladies here have the same pants?


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> love the shirt with the heels....nice combo.
> it's HK right?



Yes- I used to live there so I go back when I can. Love HK!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> Right up my alley ! Adorable  in every way!
> Almost sisters on the shoes !!!
> Mine are valentinos... Who are those by?


These are Dolce and Gabbana!


----------



## am2022

Keepers for sure..
i have the itzel like yours in green and the baggy pepitos in yellow!!!
Love them both... 


gymangel812 said:


> finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)
> View attachment 2105605
> 
> What does everyone think? Are they keepers?


----------



## Stef13

So so so...
some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic 

I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year

so, here is what i found


the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)


----------



## ilsecita

Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)


 

I really love the silk one!!


----------



## Stef13

ilsecita said:


> I really love the silk one!!


it also exists in mustard/black, pink/black and blue/black


----------



## flower71

Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic


love the silk shirt!


----------



## arguspeace

Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)



love them both!  looking forward to modeling pix!


----------



## flower71

Hi, welcome to this thread. No posts allowed for selling or trading on here.


----------



## flower71

ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the knees


----------



## Stef13

i also love the demma dress (or the top), but i've got this old dress in black and pink (maybe a 2009 one? 2010? )

i am a little disappointed that IM does nearly identic things from a year to another
but in one way, i keep my money for another thing


----------



## flower71

Stef13 said:


> i also love the demma dress (or the top), but i've got this old dress in black and pink (maybe a 2009 one? 2010? )
> 
> i am a little disappointed that IM does nearly identic things from a year to another
> but in one way, i keep my money for another thing


Actually I am glad I have blouses and tops and dresses that always seem timeless boho chic like IM knows how to design, so I can wear them over and over the years without tiring. The thing is, she always has something new that just fits in the wardrobe, in every season! So I end up adding IM every few months in my closet


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



very nice, am jealous!  that was one of my faves from that collection


----------



## Stef13

don't you feel the IM's spirit here?
it's a top from zara girls 
i'm too tall


----------



## ilsecita

Stef13 said:


> it also exists in mustard/black, pink/black and blue/black



Ohhh I may need to track the black and blue one!


----------



## ilsecita

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



PLEASEEE mod pics!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



Congrats Flower! It looks so beautiful and perfect for warmer weather.



Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)



I love the silk top, I was so close to buying the blue/black version.


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



Love it.


----------



## imlvholic

Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)



I love the Silk shirt.



flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg


This dress is gorgeous!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the knees


ah!  so cute! You have to post modeling pics- I bet you look amazing!


----------



## mercer

Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)



Great choices!!!


----------



## mercer

gymangel812 said:


> finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)
> View attachment 2105605
> 
> What does everyone think? Are they keepers?



They look great on you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

gymangel812 said:


> finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)
> View attachment 2105605
> 
> What does everyone think? Are they keepers?



Keepers!! 
They're great on you.  I have them as well as the silk dress in the same print and I never grow tired of them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg


----------



## Straight-Laced

Stef13 said:


> i also love the demma dress (or the top), but i've got this old dress in black and pink (maybe a 2009 one? 2010? )
> 
> i am a little disappointed that IM does nearly identic things from a year to another
> but in one way, i keep my money for another thing




I love the pretty colours in your older dress!!!
Also love your new season silk shirt


----------



## tb-purselover

gymangel812 said:


> finally got the snake cords i've been looking for for months (on outnet!)
> View attachment 2105605
> 
> What does everyone think? Are they keepers?



Keepers! They look great on you. I have these cords too, love wearing them. So much attitude and easy to pair with a simple top.



Stef13 said:


> So so so...
> some news from my little trip to Paris, i've been to every corner or IM shop in Paris, so pathetic
> 
> I didn't find anything from etoile because the printings were too similar to the 2012's version, though i loved the stripped pants but i bought pants last year
> 
> so, here is what i found
> 
> 
> the first one is a silk shirt, and the second one in linen (maybe too closed from the cowboy style of this winter but i loved the printing)



Love the silk top!!!



flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg



Mod pics please! I love this dress. I want to see it on a tpfer. It always looks better on a real person vs. a model on the runway.



Stef13 said:


> i also love the demma dress (or the top), but i've got this old dress in black and pink (maybe a 2009 one? 2010? )
> 
> i am a little disappointed that IM does nearly identic things from a year to another
> but in one way, i keep my money for another thing



I actually love that the dress and prints are so similar. It makes it nice to mix and match things from previous seasons to new purchases. Love this dress, especially in the black/pink print that you have!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I actually love that the dress and prints are so similar. It makes it nice to mix and match things from previous seasons to new purchases. Love this dress, especially in the black/pink print that you have!



I so agree with this! Part of the reason I love IM is the cohesion from season to season.   It's difficult to tire of easy to wear pretty dresses!


----------



## bbagsforever

Girls- you can pre-order the Winter 2013 collection on espejto.com now. They don't have all the pieces but I was really surprised to see the price difference from MO. I like the shearling coats and they are almost 1000 Euro cheaper on Espejto!


----------



## am2022

Thanks 
The blubel, Bennett sneakers are both nice
Scarlet and pierce strap boot wedges are nice as well !
That Boyce jacket bbags is gorgeous ! Go for it !
I'm eyeing the Andreas dress but still dithering ....


bbagsforever said:


> Girls- you can pre-order the Winter 2013 collection on espejto.com now. They don't have all the pieces but I was really surprised to see the price difference from MO. I like the shearling coats and they are almost 1000 Euro cheaper on Espejto!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Mod pics please! I love this dress. I want to see it on a tpfer. It always looks better on a real person vs. a model on the runway.





mercer said:


> ah!  so cute! You have to post modeling pics- I bet you look amazing!





imlvholic said:


> This dress is gorgeous!





megt10 said:


> Love it.





jellybebe said:


> Congrats Flower! It looks so beautiful and perfect for warmer weather.





ilsecita said:


> PLEASEEE mod pics!


Thanks girls! I am still struggling with my virus but promise to post mod pics soon...
Has anyone been bad too?


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Has anyone been bad too?



I'm actually quite proud of myself (of course I shouldn't say this because knowing me tomorrow I will be bad ). I have been good for two weeks! My last purchase was the Kenzo sweatshirt.

I think the iPhone app being down has helped. Since it has been down I have not been online as often. Keeping up with threads has been harder. So checking tpf, from where I left off on a thread, has been more difficult. Good for my wallet!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Thanks girls! I am still struggling with my virus but promise to post mod pics soon...
> Has anyone been bad too?



Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.

And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:    

The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Ariana's are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!


Oh my, I love everything mercer. I wore my Ariana yesterday, but I layered
We are twins on the pink one, but how I love the black one too


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!



this is a lovely photo...


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!


I adore that distressed cupboard!!  Did you do it yourself?  Years ago, I used to paint and distress furniture... but yours is fabulous. 

The clothes are gorgeous too...


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!



So pretty! The photo and your pieces.


----------



## HiromiT

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!



Such a gorgeous collection and all from SS2013! Like others, I love your shabby chic armoire too!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the knees



What a pretty dress -- you'll look amazing in it! Get well soon!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> What a pretty dress -- you'll look amazing in it! Get well soon!


Thanks so much!


----------



## bbagsforever

My gorgeous friend in head to toe IM!


----------



## arguspeace

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!



love everything here!


----------



## Greentea

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!



Gorgeous pieces! You will enjoy them soon!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just in case anyone is looking for the now hard to find Gamble jacket in red, NAP Asia/Pacific has all sizes in stock








https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/335234


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!





So pretty!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of me in the Fara shirt...I won this on *bay and am so happy I did. Very easy to wear!


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Fara shirt...I won this on *bay and am so happy I did. Very easy to wear!




Great shirt isn't it?  I found mine on YOOX


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!


Love your new purchases. 


bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Fara shirt...I won this on *bay and am so happy I did. Very easy to wear!



This looks so good on you.


----------



## mercer

Hope I didn't miss anyone!  Thank you all for the kind words!



Greentea said:


> Gorgeous pieces! You will enjoy them soon!



Thank you!  It is still so cold here, it may be a while!



Straight-Laced said:


> So pretty!!!



Thanks, sweetie!



megt10 said:


> Love your new purchases.



Mwah!



Jayne1 said:


> I adore that distressed cupboard!!  Did you do it yourself?  Years ago, I used to paint and distress furniture... but yours is fabulous.
> 
> The clothes are gorgeous too...


Thank you so much.  I wish I had a talent for such things! 



juneping said:


> this is a lovely photo...



It kind of looks Instagrammed, but the light just happened to be right.    I was feeling a bit down that I hadn't preordered anything from MO.  I knew I was being silly, so  I dug out my recent purchases and took a picture as a reminder that I have been bad enough!



flower71 said:


> Oh my, I love everything mercer. I wore my Ariana yesterday, but I layered
> We are twins on the pink one, but how I love the black one too



Never enough, right?  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> My gorgeous friend in head to toe IM!



She looks great!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Fara shirt...I won this on *bay and am so happy I did. Very easy to wear!



And you look great, too!


----------



## tonkamama

*mercer ~* love love your collections!!  



mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!  Whatever has been floating around is quite powerful!  I feel like I've been sick for months.
> 
> And indeed, I've been bad!  Yes, that is the same jacket in two different colors.  Oh, the shame! :shame:
> 
> The sad part is, I've only worn the Sumac so far (nice and warm!).  It is freezing here and the Maxime cardigan isn't cozy enough to keep the chills away.  The Arianas are also too spring-like.  Hopefully, I can wear them soon!




*flower71 ~* Wow...  what a pretty dress.  Mod pictures please... 



flower71 said:


> ok girls, I just came home with this dress! mine is longer, just above the kneesespejtoflorence.com/media/catalog/product/cache/5/image/1500x1500/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/w/5/w51.jpg


----------



## bbagsforever

Another pic of one of my favourite IM shirts, the Firenze. This one kind of snuck under the radar but it is really awesome!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of one of my favourite IM shirts, the Firenze. This one kind of snuck under the radar but it is really awesome!



I love the whole look and the shirt looks perfect on you.


----------



## megt10

I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.



Super cute!  You have such a great smile!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *mercer ~* love love your collections!!
> 
> .



Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of one of my favourite IM shirts, the Firenze. This one kind of snuck under the radar but it is really awesome!



Effortless chic!  Love it!


----------



## mikeyta

megt10 said:


> I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.


 I like your top and your smile


----------



## mikeyta

after a long searching , finally I got the vest with rhinestone , not in my hand yet, still in transit to me
love it.


----------



## Pembldon

bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of one of my favourite IM shirts, the Firenze. This one kind of snuck under the radar but it is really awesome!


That shirt looks lovely. Nice Albert by the way, all my bags are JD!


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> Super cute!  You have such a great smile!


Thanks so much Mercer.


mikeyta said:


> I like your top and your smile



Thank you. It is one of my favorite tops.


----------



## imlvholic

megt10 said:


> I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.


I love your fresh relax look Megt.


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> I love your fresh relax look Megt.



Thanks so much.


----------



## tonkamama

*bbagsforever ~* Love your shirt, I need to get more IM shirts than just Ts after seeing your mod pictures!



bbagsforever said:


> Another pic of one of my favourite IM shirts, the Firenze. This one kind of snuck under the radar but it is really awesome!



*megt10 ~* you gonna love these sneakers, they look great on you!!   Please post when Basley arrived.  



megt10 said:


> I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *bbagsforever ~* Love your shirt, I need to get more IM shirts than just Ts after seeing your mod pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> *megt10 ~* you gonna love these sneakers, they look great on you!!   Please post when Basley arrived.



Thanks I will. I got my Bobbys in Lilas yesterday too. They are so pretty. I love the color. I took them in a 38 instead of a 39 since that was what was available. They fit the right foot fine and are just a tad tight on the left but I know they will stretch and be fine. Who knows I may end up liking the fit of the 38 better since my foot doesn't move around so much in them. I will post pics of them as soon as I wear them.


----------



## gymangel812

megt10 said:


> Thanks I will. I got my Bobbys in Lilas yesterday too. They are so pretty. I love the color. I took them in a 38 instead of a 39 since that was what was available. They fit the right foot fine and are just a tad tight on the left but I know they will stretch and be fine. Who knows I may end up liking the fit of the 38 better since my foot doesn't move around so much in them. I will post pics of them as soon as I wear them.



Where did you get them from? Can't wait to see pics


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> Where did you get them from? Can't wait to see pics



I got them from La Garconne, free shipping no sales tax. They have several pairs of IM shoes.


----------



## markus3614

that is awesome!
i have to admit--i caught the weez on second cut sale at barney's (30%  off!) but ended up returning it--even tho' it was a fantastic sale, it  was still a chunk of money and i didn't think i could justify enough  wearings out of it for that price--it's a very stiff and heavy jacket  and seemed more special occasion then everyday use. I would rather put that  $ towards a classic handbag or piece of jewelry!


----------



## bbagsforever

mercer said:


> Effortless chic!  Love it!



Thanks!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Ladies I tried some SS13 silk jackets on for size   












From left to right : Glenn jacket in Violet blue, Malky jacket in Black, Gamble jacket in Burnt Henna

Glenn & Gamble are quilted - Malky is more lightweight & summery.  
Gamble & Malky are bomber style.
Glenn is cropped, has wide arms and a hook & bar closure at the front.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Malky has this scarlet embroidery on the back.


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> Malky has this scarlet embroidery on the back.



What fun!  Are any of these (or all of these) "keepers"?


----------



## juneping

Straight-Laced said:


> Malky has this scarlet embroidery on the back.





mercer said:


> What fun!  Are any of these (or all of these) "keepers"?



was wondering the same thing....
we need answers....
and any mod pic??


----------



## imlvholic

Yes, I want to see mod pics on the jackets too. They're gorgeous, but they must cost a fortune.


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> I  got my Baya Perforated Leather Sneaker which I totally love. I wore them all day yesterday, and they were really comfortable. I also got the Basley, but they were too big in my normal 39 size so I ordered a 38 from NAP and hope they fit better.


You look so chic! great smile


----------



## tb-purselover

Wow! What gorgeous prints. ITA, we would love to see mod pics! Wondering what your thoughts are on the jackets and if you decided to keep any of them?



Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried some SS13 silk jackets on for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right : Glenn jacket in Violet blue, Malky jacket in Black, Gamble jacket in Burnt Henna
> 
> Glenn & Gamble are quilted - Malky is more lightweight & summery.
> Gamble & Malky are bomber style.
> Glenn is cropped, has wide arms and a hook & bar closure at the front.





Straight-Laced said:


> Malky has this scarlet embroidery on the back.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried some SS13 silk jackets on for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right : Glenn jacket in Violet blue, Malky jacket in Black, Gamble jacket in Burnt Henna
> 
> Glenn & Gamble are quilted - Malky is more lightweight & summery.
> Gamble & Malky are bomber style.
> Glenn is cropped, has wide arms and a hook & bar closure at the front.



Omg I love the Glenn! Is it part of the mainline and do you happen to know the price? TIA!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Omg I love the Glenn! Is it part of the mainline and do you happen to know the price? TIA!




The Glenn is _very_ pretty!!!  Much more feminine than the bomber style.
It's mainline and the price is around 1050 USD.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tb-purselover said:


> Wow! What gorgeous prints. ITA, we would love to see mod pics! Wondering what your thoughts are on the jackets and if you decided to keep any of them?




They're all gorgeous but I let go of the Glenn () because it didn't work for me.  
The bed jacket style cut along with the pastel print made it a little too feminine for me. 
Also I found the 36 looked great worn open but uncomfortably tight fastened and the 38 was too big    
So it was very hard to send it back but I didn't think I'd get much wear out of it.

The Gamble and Malky are the same cut and sizing runs the same.  
I loved both but settled on the Gamble because I prefer the stunning print and the texture of the quilted silk.  I'm still waiting for the 36 to arrive though because the 38 was too big on me (there's quite a difference between the 36 and 38 in this style).
Hope that helps *tb-purselover*!!!

Forgot to add - Barneys has (or had) the Gamble jacket in a similar print/colourway to the Glenn jacket pictured.  It's gorgeous!!!
http://www.barneys.com/Isabel-Maran... Ground Shipping On All Orders On Barneys.com


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> What fun!  Are any of these (or all of these) "keepers"?



*sigh*  Just one keeper - the Gamble.  Don't they look pretty all hanging there together?


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> was wondering the same thing....
> we need answers....
> and any mod pic??



Sadly I have no mod pics and no jackets either.  I'm expecting my Gamble size exchange any day though


----------



## flower71

mikeyta said:


> after a long searching , finally I got the vest with rhinestone , not in my hand yet, still in transit to me
> love it.


lovely piece of art! please show pics (bigger) when it arrives



markus3614 said:


> that is awesome!
> i have to admit--i caught *the weez* on second cut sale at barney's (30%  off!) but ended up returning it--even tho' it was a fantastic sale, it  was still a chunk of money and i didn't think i could justify enough  wearings out of it for that price--it's a very stiff and heavy jacket  and seemed more special occasion then everyday use. I would rather put that  $ towards a classic handbag or piece of jewelry!


I understand! For me it's all about the cost per wear...


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> *sigh*  Just one keeper - the Gamble.  Don't they look pretty all hanging there together?


Oh SL, my fave is the Glenn print and the Gamble comes right next. I love that pic of them all , hanging together side by side...
Are you wearing any of your sandals yet? I am frustrated with this weather, but I did get a pedi just as I was getting better a few days ago...now I am waiting and waiting for a bit of hot weather  to flaunt my legs and feet


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Oh SL, my fave is the Glenn print and the Gamble comes right next. I love that pic of them all , hanging together side by side...
> Are you wearing any of your sandals yet? I am frustrated with this weather, but I did get a pedi just as I was getting better a few days ago...now I am waiting and waiting for a bit of hot weather  to flaunt my legs and feet




yes the jackets are all lovely but I had to make a decision and the Glenn was kind of awkward on so the Gamble it was!  A few regrets though  
Oh I hope you get your hot weather soon so you can show off your pedi and summer sandals!!!  Winter always drags towards the end doesn't it?  I'd send you some sunshine if I could - it's still hot and summery here and I've hardly been wearing shoes at all... April is the month when I start dressing up again and I'll break out the Givenchys then  

And I hope you're back in good health now dear *flower*!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> yes the jackets are all lovely but I had to make a decision and the Glenn was kind of awkward on so the Gamble it was!  A few regrets though
> Oh I hope you get your hot weather soon so you can show off your pedi and summer sandals!!!  Winter always drags towards the end doesn't it?  I'd send you some sunshine if I could - it's still hot and summery here and I've hardly been wearing shoes at all... April is the month when I start dressing up again and I'll break out the Givenchys then
> 
> And I hope you're back in good health now dear *flower*!


Thanks sweetie
Have you tried any item with the Glenn print? I love the shirt and *this* dress (this may be coming home to mama soon) but in the longer version


----------



## mercer

Ah!!!!  I love that dress, too!!!  I think it's the Magali?   Do you know how long the longer version is?  My legs are not so fabulous and I like to keep things knee length so I don't scare children with my spider veins. 



flower71 said:


> Thanks sweetie
> Have you tried any item with the Glenn print? I love the shirt and *this* dress (this may be coming home to mama soon) but in the longer version


----------



## tonkamama

Wow what a collection!!  Congrats on your new purchase, hope to see mod picture soon.  




Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried some SS13 silk jackets on for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right : Glenn jacket in Violet blue, Malky jacket in Black, Gamble jacket in Burnt Henna
> 
> Glenn & Gamble are quilted - Malky is more lightweight & summery.
> Gamble & Malky are bomber style.
> Glenn is cropped, has wide arms and a hook & bar closure at the front.


----------



## tb-purselover

I think I would have chosen that one too. Although the print on the Glenn would have been a close second. I do love pink and purples. But not on a jacket, maybe a dress .

Please post mod pics when your sz 36 comes! I can't wait to see it. Help enable us all!



Straight-Laced said:


> They're all gorgeous but I let go of the Glenn () because it didn't work for me.
> The bed jacket style cut along with the pastel print made it a little too feminine for me.
> Also I found the 36 looked great worn open but uncomfortably tight fastened and the 38 was too big
> So it was very hard to send it back but I didn't think I'd get much wear out of it.
> 
> The Gamble and Malky are the same cut and sizing runs the same.
> I loved both but settled on the Gamble because I prefer the stunning print and the texture of the quilted silk.  I'm still waiting for the 36 to arrive though because the 38 was too big on me (there's quite a difference between the 36 and 38 in this style).
> Hope that helps *tb-purselover*!!!
> 
> Forgot to add - Barneys has (or had) the Gamble jacket in a similar print/colourway to the Glenn jacket pictured.  It's gorgeous!!!
> http://www.barneys.com/Isabel-Maran... Ground Shipping On All Orders On Barneys.com


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> Sadly I have no mod pics and no jackets either.  I'm expecting my Gamble size exchange any day though



Can't wait to see!  Such a pretty piece!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Ah!!!!  I love that dress, too!!!  I think it's the Magali?   Do you know how long the longer version is?  My legs are not so fabulous and I like to keep things knee length so I don't scare children with my spider veins.


I will check it out for you, promise


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> The Glenn is _very_ pretty!!!  Much more feminine than the bomber style.
> It's mainline and the price is around 1050 USD.



I just wish it wasn't so cropped! I also love the fabric though, so maybe she will release a similar more oversized jacket.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> yes the jackets are all lovely but I had to make a decision and the Glenn was kind of awkward on so the Gamble it was!  A few regrets though
> Oh I hope you get your hot weather soon so you can show off your pedi and summer sandals!!!  Winter always drags towards the end doesn't it?  I'd send you some sunshine if I could - it's still hot and summery here and I've hardly been wearing shoes at all... April is the month when I start dressing up again and I'll break out the Givenchys then
> 
> And I hope you're back in good health now dear *flower*!



Congrats on the Gamble - it must've been a tough decision but you chose well! I saw the Glenn (but didn't try it) and although the fabric, print, and detailing were gorgeous, the cut was quite odd. Narrow and cropped torso with wide-ish sleeves??? Such a shame.


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Sadly I have no mod pics and no jackets either.  I'm expecting my Gamble size exchange any day though



Oh I can't wait to see it on you. All the jackets were gorgeous.


----------



## lapindelune

Does anyone have the Deacon star print jeans?
It says to size up, but I'm not sure......I take a 27 waist in 7forallmankind if that helps!
Any advice?


----------



## Pembldon

lapindelune said:


> Does anyone have the Deacon star print jeans?
> It says to size up, but I'm not sure......I take a 27 waist in 7forallmankind if that helps!
> Any advice?


I got the deacon, they are small. I don't wear 7 but I'm a 27 in J Brand and 26 in mother and I got a 38.


----------



## HiromiT

Pembldon said:


> I got the deacon, they are small. I don't wear 7 but I'm a 27 in J Brand and 26 in mother and I got a 38.



Thanks for the advice! I have the Deacons on my wishlist. Is the fabric soft and comfy?


----------



## lapindelune

Pembldon said:


> I got the deacon, they are small. I don't wear 7 but I'm a 27 in J Brand and 26 in mother and I got a 38.



Thanks so much!


----------



## bbagsforever

Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it



You look so cute. Love the jeans.


----------



## jellybebe

I couldn't resist trying on the Glenn today even though I knew it would be too cropped. It's beautifully made and totally silk-lined.


----------



## am2022

Oh my so many pages to catch up with...
Loving all the purchases
I know we all love the jackets , shoes , dresses but vacation wise .... First time to use the Amos and I'm once again amazed at how a simple design work for me everywhere and everyday !


----------



## am2022

Amos in royal blue!


----------



## am2022

Another one !


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Another one !



How cute are you?  Great look!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> I couldn't resist trying on the Glenn today even though I knew it would be too cropped. It's beautifully made and totally silk-lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122158




It's so pretty!  Way too cropped for me- my proportions would be gooftastic in that!  But you can sure pull it off Jelly!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it



You look amazing as always!  Very inspirational/aspirational!


----------



## imlvholic

24augustbagsforever;24305816]Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it [/QUOTE]
That's a head turner jeans, looks perfect on you.



jellybebe said:


> I couldn't resist trying on the Glenn today even though I knew it would be too cropped. It's beautifully made and totally silk-lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122158


I can see how cropped it is, though it looks great on you. 


amacasa said:


> Another one !


I love the knit tank, great layering.


----------



## bbagsforever

mercer said:


> You look amazing as always!  Very inspirational/aspirational!



Thanks Mercer!


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it



Chic outfits!!  Yes Renell is one of IM jeans that I will never get tired of looking at!!  




amacasa said:


> Another one !



Agree with Mercer...  cute and beautiful!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> I couldn't resist trying on the Glenn today even though I knew it would be too cropped. It's beautifully made and totally silk-lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122158




Yes beautiful jacket!!  I have issue with too cropped jackets but this one looks very pretty and nicely fitted.  Thanks for mod picture.


----------



## am2022

Thanks ladies...
I did almost buy the red and white Amos as well... Now
I'm
Kicking myself for not doing so...
I did get the white long sleeve version which i didn't bring
With me as I thought that it will be too warm and uncomfortable even though its fishnet ...


----------



## tonkamama

I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.


----------



## Veske_gal

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.


looking good! Love how you have teamed it with ripped jeans and sneakers. I would never have come up with that idea  

This really inspires me to try something similar with my july jacket. It should be used more often.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.



Looking good Tonka! As always... Must try this pairing myself .

Loving your new closet too.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.



Oh Tonka you look stunning I love the jacket on you. Actually loving the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

lapindelune said:


> Thanks so much!



I just ordered them. I will let you know.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Another one !



You look fantastic.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> I couldn't resist trying on the Glenn today even though I knew it would be too cropped. It's beautifully made and totally silk-lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2122158



I really like it on you. I bet this would work for me since I am so short waisted.


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Another one !


oh ama, have a great vacay!! I just came back from the Alps, tons of snow! Missing the sea right now and lookin great sweetie


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.


tonka, yahoo! Love the look, and your closet...plus we're twins on the >Ariana (i got the pink red one


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.



Tonka, you always look so chic! I have the Ariana (red) too and wore it yesterday. Perfect for spring.


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Flashback-  I wore my Renell jeans out this weekend. Tried to 'winterise' them a bit. These are still one of my favourite pairs of jeans by IM. I almost got the black ones too but talked myself out of it



Love all your mod pics, especially amidst European scenery!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.



You look amazing!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *




Veske_gal said:


> looking good! Love how you have teamed it with ripped jeans and sneakers. I would never have come up with that idea
> 
> This really inspires me to try something similar with my july jacket. It should be used more often.





jellylicious said:


> Looking good Tonka! As always... Must try this pairing myself .
> 
> Loving your new closet too.





megt10 said:


> Oh Tonka you look stunning I love the jacket on you. Actually loving the whole outfit.





flower71 said:


> tonka, yahoo! Love the look, and your closet...plus we're twins on the >Ariana (i got the pink red one





HiromiT said:


> Tonka, you always look so chic! I have the Ariana (red) too and wore it yesterday. Perfect for spring.





mercer said:


> You look amazing!!!!


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.



oh tonka....so chic and pretty!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.


So gorgeous on you!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> oh tonka....so chic and pretty!!


hey June, I just took a look at your pics on your blog, please post on here, you're gorgeous! You seem to be getting good use of your IM heels. Are they comfy? It seems the sun is out in NY?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> You look amazing!!!!


mercer, I don't think my dress is a long version after all, it's just that I am a size 40!
here's a pic for you


----------



## flower71

another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)


----------



## flower71

and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
(I do feel gypsy looking though)


----------



## flower71

another pic or two (the only problem is that the temp here is still below 5 degrees Celsius!)


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> hey June, I just took a look at your pics on your blog, please post on here, you're gorgeous! You seem to be getting good use of your IM heels. Are they comfy? It seems the sun is out in NY?



thanks flower!! yes...they're comfy 
IM shoes really are the best....but i doubt i'll be able to buy next season. 2K a pair?...sad...


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> mercer, I don't think my dress is a long version after all, it's just that I am a size 40!
> here's a pic for you





flower71 said:


> and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
> (I do feel gypsy looking though)



very chic flower!! i particular love the white one....


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> I wore my July to a girlfriend Easter Sunday lunch meeting... and I finally broke my band and got the Ariana from NAP.


You look so good in the whole outfit! Please do post more pics!


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> mercer, I don't think my dress is a long version after all, it's just that I am a size 40!
> here's a pic for you


I like this dress on you.. The prints bring out the boho chic that IM does well for. You look lovely


----------



## ILoveC

flower71 said:


> another pic or two (the only problem is that the temp here is still below 5 degrees Celsius!)



Love the top. Looks better on you than on the web.


----------



## ILoveC

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)



I might have to copy you and buy this dress. I love this style.


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> thanks flower!! yes...they're comfy
> IM shoes really are the best....but i doubt i'll be able to buy next season. 2K a pair?...sad...



totally agree with you june...i'm scouring online to see what's left from past seasons


----------



## flower71

ILoveC said:


> Love the top. Looks better on you than on the web.


Oh my, I am not so sure about that but thanks so much



stefeilnately said:


> I like this dress on you.. The prints bring out the boho chic that IM does well for. You look lovely


Thank you 



juneping said:


> very chic flower!! i particular love the white one....


Thanks june! I love your blog and how you wear /style your clothes. Very inspirational



ILoveC said:


> I might have to copy you and buy this dress. I love this style.


Oh I love enabling...please post pics oK?


----------



## ILoveC

flower71 said:


> Oh my, I am not so sure about that but thanks so much
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thanks june! I love your blog and how you wear /style your clothes. Very inspirational
> 
> Oh I love enabling...please post pics oK?



Of course! Although I won't look as cute as you.


----------



## am2022

So ethereal and lovely flower !!!
Hope your vacation was especially splendid !
I always escape to the sun and beach to enliven my spirit !!!
Cancun was paradise ... My next dream
Would be the Atlantis or a smaller Caribbean island !
Please post the Ariana ladies as I'm eyeing that one but still deciding on my one and only one April
Purchase ! 


flower71 said:


> another pic or two (the only problem is that the temp here is still below 5 degrees Celsius!)


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
> (I do feel gypsy looking though)


Ahhhhhh!!!!  You look spectacular!!!  Thank you so much for posting modeling pictures!  Love both of the dresses on you- the look perfect!!!  Hope it warms up and you get a chance to wear them both soon!  You will turn many heads in those dresses!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> another pic or two (the only problem is that the temp here is still below 5 degrees Celsius!)



Wow, really LOVE both dresses on you, especially the white one. You look so elegant in it (quite unlike a gypsy)! Your gladiator sandals are gorgy too. Are they this season's studded/embellished ones?


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Wow, really LOVE both dresses on you, especially the white one. You look so elegant in it (quite unlike a gypsy)! Your gladiator sandals are gorgy too. *Are they this season's studded/embellished ones*?


thanks HiromiT. The sandals are from this season (Aztek sandals), the flats.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Ahhhhhh!!!!  You look spectacular!!!  Thank you so much for posting modeling pictures!  Love both of the dresses on you- the look perfect!!!  Hope it warms up and you get a chance to wear them both soon!  You will turn many heads in those dresses!


This morning was the best for me to post the pics I had promised...Thanks so much, when the time comes, we'll have to show off our dresses in the sun. Have you worn your dress? Didn't  you go on vacay to the beach or in Mexico?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> So ethereal and lovely flower !!!
> Hope your vacation was especially splendid !
> I always escape to the sun and beach to enliven my spirit !!!
> Cancun was paradise ... My next dream
> Would be the Atlantis or a smaller Caribbean island !
> Please post the Ariana ladies as I'm eyeing that one but still deciding on my one and only one April
> Purchase !


Ama, hugs to you. you look great in the sun, glad to know you had a blast...sounds dreamy, Cancun, carribean islands....When I wear the Ariana, will post a pic for you


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> This morning was the best for me to post the pics I had promised...Thanks so much, when the time comes, we'll have to show off our dresses in the sun. Have you worn your dress? Didn't  you go on vacay to the beach or in Mexico?



Both- Mexico on the beach! So nice!  The Daryl was perfect- can't wait to wear it again. 

I'm green with envy over your two new beautiful dresses!  You look so amazing!  I'm headed to yoga tonight to try and work off my winter foodbaby  I soon won't have 20 layers of clothing to hide behind!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!!  



juneping said:


> oh tonka....so chic and pretty!!





Jayne1 said:


> So gorgeous on you!!





stefeilnately said:


> You look so good in the whole outfit! Please do post more pics!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower ~ *love both pieces!!  So dreaming pretty!!  May I ask...how do you like the sandals?  I want to get her sandals but cannot decide which style to get...  




flower71 said:


> another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)





flower71 said:


> and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
> (I do feel gypsy looking though)


----------



## am2022

tonka... sorry.. my mind is still in the waters... love love your whole get up..hope you had a blast !!!

mercer:  i love all the jackets and especially the chic chic armoire... can you pretty please model the ariana for us?

Bbags: love that white renell... mine is still with tags.. torn between wearing or selling.. since i turned 40, i suddenly am feeling some of my marant stuff are not appropriate...  





tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies!!


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa ~* thank you sweetie!!  

Renell is a very special Marant collection piece...I am sure you will make a good decision of keeping it or letting it go.   Regarding the age thing...  I was thinking of it the other day after I went thru my closet clean up (lots of donations!!) ... I convinced myself and decided that ...  life is too short and just wear what makes me happy and special as long as I do not step over the "boundary"....   




amacasa said:


> tonka... sorry.. my mind is still in the waters... love love your whole get up..hope you had a blast !!!
> 
> mercer:  i love all the jackets and especially the chic chic armoire... can you pretty please model the ariana for us?
> 
> Bbags: love that white renell... mine is still with tags.. torn between wearing or selling.. since i turned 40, *i suddenly am feeling some of my marant stuff are not appropriate...  *


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower ~ *love both pieces!!  So dreaming pretty!!  May I ask...how do you like the sandals?  I want to get her sandals but cannot decide which style to get...


I love these sandals. I love the Elvis sandals but my feet won't agree with me...I have wide feet and these sandals fit perfectly well. And I love the way it holds my ankle in the back (there is a strap in the back that's really fitted to your feet, which is quite different from other sandals). For me, more comfy! But honestly, if I had the feet for the embellished sandals (and the budget), I would grab them too


----------



## regeens

Love this entire look *tonka*!



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


thank you tonka! you're gorgeous


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)





flower71 said:


> and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
> (I do feel gypsy looking though)





flower71 said:


> thanks HiromiT. The sandals are from this season (Aztek sandals), the flats.



Flower I love it all. I can't decide which dress I like better they are both gorgeous and look so good on you and now I want them both as well as the sandals. This is a really bad thread for my bank account.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ~* thank you sweetie!!
> 
> Renell is a very special Marant collection piece...I am sure you will make a good decision of keeping it or letting it go.   Regarding the age thing...  I was thinking of it the other day after I went thru my closet clean up (lots of donations!!) ... I convinced myself and decided that ...  l*ife is too short and just wear what makes me happy and special as long as I do not step over the "boundary".*...


I agree totally.


tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


Love everything from your jacket to your Chloe booties. You always look so stunning.


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> thanks HiromiT. The sandals are from this season (Aztek sandals), the flats.



Could you post a close up of your sandals?


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.



tanka, looking hot!!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> another pic or two (the only problem is that the temp here is still below 5 degrees Celsius!)



Out of the 2-I LOVE LOVE this white dress on you. I would def turn my head!!!  And the sandals are perfect with the dress. You are one HAWT doctor! 



amacasa said:


> So ethereal and lovely flower !!!
> Hope your vacation was especially splendid !
> I always escape to the sun and beach to enliven my spirit !!!
> Cancun was paradise ... My next dream
> Would be the Atlantis or a smaller Caribbean island !
> Please post the Ariana ladies as I'm eyeing that one but still deciding on my one and only one April
> Purchase !


Sounds like you had a wonderful time. Nothing like soft sands and blue waters to lift the spirits. Atlantis is wonderful-you must go the next time. The Amos is so sexy on you. I have the white one and it's great as a cover up.



tonkamama said:


> *amacasa ~* thank you sweetie!!
> 
> Renell is a very special Marant collection piece...I am sure you will make a good decision of keeping it or letting it go.   Regarding the age thing...  I was thinking of it the other day after I went thru my closet clean up (lots of donations!!) ... I convinced myself and decided that ...  *life is too short and just wear what makes me happy and special as long as I do not step over the "boundary".*...



Ditto to that!!! 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


I hope the warm weather hits here soon...i'm dying to wear springy clothes like you. The Ariana is great on you. Very lovely!


----------



## Isabelfan

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.



You wear it so beautifully! I love love the colour.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.



Too pretty! 

So many cute new jackets launching from the mainline such as Fairlea and Malky. I would love to own one of them but $1000+ is too much!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Too pretty!
> 
> So many cute new jackets launching from the mainline such as Fairlea and Malky. I would love to own one of them but $1000+ is too much!




  The Fairlea jacket is gorgeous!!!!
The Malky is on farfetch for a slightly lower price if anyone is interested.
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant-floral-print-jacket-item-10384982.aspx

*jellybebe* thanks so much for modelling the Glenn jacket - it looks so much better on you than it did on me so I'm feeling better about sending it back!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.




You look beautiful *tonkamama*!!!  I love the colour combo of the Ariana teamed with your Bal.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> and since I still haven't showed my friends here the dress I got last month
> (I do feel gypsy looking though)



*flower* both your new dresses are wonderful (I think you have a talent for picking the best of the best!!!) but this one is magic  
Love love love it!!!!
Beautiful additions to your wardrobe


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.



Perfectlly pulled together, gorgeous lady!!!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> mercer:  i love all the jackets and especially the chic chic armoire... can you pretty please model the ariana for us?



Thanks sweetie!  I'll try to get a picture posted soon!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> The Fairlea jacket is gorgeous!!!!
> The Malky is on farfetch for a slightly lower price if anyone is interested.
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant-floral-print-jacket-item-10384982.aspx
> 
> *jellybebe* thanks so much for modelling the Glenn jacket - it looks so much better on you than it did on me so I'm feeling better about sending it back!



Oh thanks! I don't think it looked that great, it was much too short to be practical in any way.The Fairlea is soooo pretty, but the $2K price tag is not.


----------



## tonkamama

*flower...*  thanks you for the info.  I need to make time and go try them on.  I love embellished sandals with shorter heels but also worry about the fit and pricing too...   



flower71 said:


> I love these sandals. I love the Elvis sandals but my feet won't agree with me...I have wide feet and these sandals fit perfectly well. And I love the way it holds my ankle in the back (there is a strap in the back that's really fitted to your feet, which is quite different from other sandals). For me, more comfy! But honestly, if I had the feet for the embellished sandals (and the budget), I would grab them too


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *I love the Fairlea and Malky jackets but to pricy for me.  I know they won't last long so no way I can get them on sales.  



juneping said:


> tanka, looking hot!!





jellylicious said:


> I hope the warm weather hits here soon...i'm dying to wear springy clothes like you. The Ariana is great on you. Very lovely!





Isabelfan said:


> You wear it so beautifully! I love love the colour.





jellybebe said:


> Too pretty!
> 
> So many cute new jackets launching from the mainline such as Fairlea and Malky. I would love to own one of them but $1000+ is too much!





Straight-Laced said:


> You look beautiful *tonkamama*!!!  I love the colour combo of the Ariana teamed with your Bal.





mercer said:


> Perfectlly pulled together, gorgeous lady!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies * your sweet comments are priceless!!  



regeens said:


> Love this entire look *tonka*!





flower71 said:


> thank you tonka! you're gorgeous





megt10 said:


> I agree totally.
> 
> Love everything from your jacket to your Chloe booties. You always look so stunning.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> Too pretty!
> 
> So many cute new jackets launching from the mainline such as Fairlea and Malky. I would love to own one of them but $1000+ is too much!



I love the Fairlea.


----------



## am2022

It is bomber galore I see !!!
Where is my money tree???



jellybebe said:


> Too pretty!
> 
> So many cute new jackets launching from the mainline such as Fairlea and Malky. I would love to own one of them but $1000+ is too much!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Bbags: love that white renell... mine is still with tags.. torn between wearing or selling.. since i turned 40, i suddenly am feeling some of my marant stuff are not appropriate...


I know that feeling and honestly I am fighting against it. You look gorgeous and so youthful, you can wear anything and you'll look great in it. I have the Renells in black and I wear them often ( a few times a month this winter) and I feel great in them.
I went through a 40 y "crisis" and as tonka says it, life is too short to be fretting about that. Just take your jeans out for a roll and you'll have to let me know how you feel, ok?



mercer said:


> Both- Mexico on the beach! So nice!  The Daryl was perfect- can't wait to wear it again.
> 
> I'm green with envy over your two new beautiful dresses!  You look so amazing!  I'm headed to yoga tonight to try and work off my *winter foodbaby*  I soon won't have 20 layers of clothing to hide behind!


Haha, I have also Easter chocolate fat that added to me winterfoodbaby!



megt10 said:


> Could you post a close up of your sandals?


here's a good look of the sandals, megt10...enabling here


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> *flower* both your new dresses are wonderful (I think you have a talent for picking the best of the best!!!) but this one is magic
> Love love love it!!!!
> Beautiful additions to your wardrobe


I just found your post. Thanks SL, what have you been up to? I am good for now. Trying to get some wear out of my closet. Still have  a few things hanging that I still haven't worn that would be weather appropriate (hl leggings ...). Maybe today? Hugs to you


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I just found your post. Thanks SL, what have you been up to? I am good for now. Trying to get some wear out of my closet. Still have  a few things hanging that I still haven't worn that would be weather appropriate (hl leggings ...). Maybe today? Hugs to you




Hi sweet *flower*!  
I've been taking an extended easter break up the coast    Reunited with my wardrobe () but very bad internet connection so not much tpf.  
I like your new IM sandals!!!  Also liking the mid heeled ones on mytheresa (Lester) but I'm being good for now... although I did try on the Tamara clogs and I'm quite taken with them


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> I know that feeling and honestly I am fighting against it. You look gorgeous and so youthful, you can wear anything and you'll look great in it. I have the Renells in black and I wear them often ( a few times a month this winter) and I feel great in them.
> I went through a 40 y "crisis" and as tonka says it, life is too short to be fretting about that. Just take your jeans out for a roll and you'll have to let me know how you feel, ok?
> 
> Haha, I have also Easter chocolate fat that added to me winterfoodbaby!
> 
> 
> here's a good look of the sandals, megt10...enabling here
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIHSA810003TAN_1_large.jpg


Thank you, I just love these.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi sweet *flower*!
> I've been taking an extended easter break up the coast    Reunited with my wardrobe () but very bad internet connection so not much tpf.
> I like your new IM sandals!!!  Also liking the mid heeled ones on mytheresa (Lester) but I'm being good for now... although I did try on the Tamara clogs and I'm quite taken with them


oh, hava a great break! and those Tamara clogs seem to be calling your name...


----------



## boxermomof2

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)



How is the sizing on the sandals? I must have these!!!
I wear a 37 in Berry, Dicker, Milwaukee,& Jenny boot, but had to size up for the Elvis sandals. The 38 just fit me, and I'm a US 7 on one foot, and a 6.5 on the other.


----------



## shopaholicmum

Hi,  Do any of you ladies know if there are any stores in Melbourne Australia that stock Etoile Isabel Marant or the wedge Sneakers?  
I know that I could order online from ouside Australia, but return shipping costs from here are horrendous!
Thanks


----------



## KristyDarling

You all look SO beautiful in your latest IM outfits!! *Flower, Ama, Tonka*....you ladies can rock ANYTHING! Soooo jealous!   

We got back last week from a spring break trip to L.A. and the focus of our trip was the kids (Disney galore...oy), so we only had time for a quickie 30-minute trip to the IM boutique in West Hollywood. All I can say is, I could live in that gorgeous boutique!! Kristen, the SA who helped me, is very sweet and down-to-earth. I know I'll be contacting her again in the future! I wanted to try everything on but due to my eye-rolling kids and husband, I had to narrow it down to just a couple pieces. I tried on the Anderson jacket, Sumac in blue, and Ariana in black/cream. 

They had the *Anderson *in both navy and black -- I tried on 34 and 36 and couldn't detect any difference in size! Both were roomy, as this baseball/bomber style is intended to be. It was cute but didn't have that WOW factor that I need in order to spend $500+ on an item!  The *Sumac* in blue is so gorgeous -- I didn't think the color would work with my olive-pink skin tone (I know, weird skin!) so I was surprised that it did.....it's an unusual antique-y dusty porcelain blue that you don't see very often in fashion. I knew the 36 would be too big so I tried on the 34 and it was a perfect fit. Another shopper saw me trying it on and decided to buy one too -- she was a tall lanky blonde and it looked amazing on her. So cool how IM's jacket designs work on a variety of people/coloring/body types! As for *Ariana*, I've seen tons of pictures of it and never felt like it was "special" enough to come home with me, but as with so many IM pieces, after I put it on I knew I had to have it!!! It looks so classy on!  It'll work great at the office with slim trousers and also on weekends with jeans. FYI, I got it in 36 as this style is pretty tight in the arms. 

So, I came home with the Sumac in blue and the Ariana in black/cream. One fun statement-y jacket and one classic staple.  Now I just have to deadbolt my wallet and sit tight til F/W hits the shops this summer. 

Random question: does anyone know when the *Okura* necklace is going to arrive from MO?????  The delivery window states end of April but I've been seeing this necklace in the shops so I'm confused as to why we haven't gotten ours yet!!!


----------



## arguspeace

Hi there...I live in the US but ordered from The New Guard in Australia before.  Their customer service is great and they have a good selection.  Give them a try!


----------



## arguspeace

KristyDarling said:


> You all look SO beautiful in your latest IM outfits!! *Flower, Ama, Tonka*....you ladies can rock ANYTHING! Soooo jealous!
> 
> We got back last week from a spring break trip to L.A. and the focus of our trip was the kids (Disney galore...oy), so we only had time for a quickie 30-minute trip to the IM boutique in West Hollywood. All I can say is, I could live in that gorgeous boutique!! Kristen, the SA who helped me, is very sweet and down-to-earth. I know I'll be contacting her again in the future! I wanted to try everything on but due to my eye-rolling kids and husband, I had to narrow it down to just a couple pieces. I tried on the Anderson jacket, Sumac in blue, and Ariana in black/cream.
> 
> They had the *Anderson *in both navy and black -- I tried on 34 and 36 and couldn't detect any difference in size! Both were roomy, as this baseball/bomber style is intended to be. It was cute but didn't have that WOW factor that I need in order to spend $500+ on an item!  The *Sumac* in blue is so gorgeous -- I didn't think the color would work with my olive-pink skin tone (I know, weird skin!) so I was surprised that it did.....it's an unusual antique-y dusty porcelain blue that you don't see very often in fashion. I knew the 36 would be too big so I tried on the 34 and it was a perfect fit. Another shopper saw me trying it on and decided to buy one too -- she was a tall lanky blonde and it looked amazing on her. So cool how IM's jacket designs work on a variety of people/coloring/body types! As for *Ariana*, I've seen tons of pictures of it and never felt like it was "special" enough to come home with me, but as with so many IM pieces, after I put it on I knew I had to have it!!! It looks so classy on!  It'll work great at the office with slim trousers and also on weekends with jeans. FYI, I got it in 36 as this style is pretty tight in the arms.
> 
> So, I came home with the Sumac in blue and the Ariana in black/cream. One fun statement-y jacket and one classic staple.  Now I just have to deadbolt my wallet and sit tight til F/W hits the shops this summer.
> 
> Random question: does anyone know when the *Okura* necklace is going to arrive from MO?????  The delivery window states end of April but I've been seeing this necklace in the shops so I'm confused as to why we haven't gotten ours yet!!!



Sounds like a fun and successful trip!  I agree the boutique is gorgeous.  I love how they chose that leafy part of Melrose.  Can't wait to see your modeling pix


----------



## arguspeace

Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> another pic, with my newest purchase (IM sandals)



Love that dress and sandals on you, you look like summer!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> You all look SO beautiful in your latest IM outfits!! *Flower, Ama, Tonka*....you ladies can rock ANYTHING! Soooo jealous!
> 
> We got back last week from a spring break trip to L.A. and the focus of our trip was the kids (Disney galore...oy), so we only had time for a quickie 30-minute trip to the IM boutique in West Hollywood. All I can say is, I could live in that gorgeous boutique!! Kristen, the SA who helped me, is very sweet and down-to-earth. I know I'll be contacting her again in the future! I wanted to try everything on but due to my eye-rolling kids and husband, I had to narrow it down to just a couple pieces. I tried on the Anderson jacket, Sumac in blue, and Ariana in black/cream.
> 
> They had the *Anderson *in both navy and black -- I tried on 34 and 36 and couldn't detect any difference in size! Both were roomy, as this baseball/bomber style is intended to be. It was cute but didn't have that WOW factor that I need in order to spend $500+ on an item!  The *Sumac* in blue is so gorgeous -- I didn't think the color would work with my olive-pink skin tone (I know, weird skin!) so I was surprised that it did.....it's an unusual antique-y dusty porcelain blue that you don't see very often in fashion. I knew the 36 would be too big so I tried on the 34 and it was a perfect fit. Another shopper saw me trying it on and decided to buy one too -- she was a tall lanky blonde and it looked amazing on her. So cool how IM's jacket designs work on a variety of people/coloring/body types! As for *Ariana*, I've seen tons of pictures of it and never felt like it was "special" enough to come home with me, but as with so many IM pieces, after I put it on I knew I had to have it!!! It looks so classy on!  It'll work great at the office with slim trousers and also on weekends with jeans. FYI, I got it in 36 as this style is pretty tight in the arms.
> 
> So, I came home with the Sumac in blue and the Ariana in black/cream. One fun statement-y jacket and one classic staple.  Now I just have to deadbolt my wallet and sit tight til F/W hits the shops this summer.
> 
> Random question: does anyone know when the *Okura* necklace is going to arrive from MO?????  The delivery window states end of April but I've been seeing this necklace in the shops so I'm confused as to why we haven't gotten ours yet!!!



Congrats on your fun new buys! I'm glad you got your Sumac after all.


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.



Very chic, love how you styled it.  And your bag too!


----------



## KristyDarling

arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy



Beautiful outfit, it looks gorge on you and I wish I had your slim legs!  



jellybebe said:


> Congrats on your fun new buys! I'm glad you got your Sumac after all.



Thanks Jelly! I keep asking myself if I would've preferred the Sumac in black and the answer is that yes I would've been happy with it, on the other hand, I think that this jacket in a vibrant color like blue or red just has so much more impact!


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  please allow me introducing my Ariana...  I love this little jacket and it is perfect for Spring and into Summer.


The jacket fits you perfectly! Love the whole outfit, Tonka!


----------



## stefeilnately

arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy


Love your outfit! I have the skirt in blue and agree that it is so easy to wear


----------



## am2022

Kristy you always have the best reviews ... I think you should be writing editorials ... Hmmm what topic? I know !!! Isabel marant newsletter !!! Seriously you rock girl ! Can't wait for mod pics!
Thanks tonka for Ariana pics .... Just lovely ! Can't decide what to get ... I did sell my elali last year and hoping to get another ecru jacket!!!
Argus : nice summer outfit !


----------



## stefeilnately

Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.


hey cutie


KristyDarling said:


> You all look SO beautiful in your latest IM outfits!! *Flower, Ama, Tonka*....you ladies can rock ANYTHING! Soooo jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> th jeans. FYI, I got it in 36 as this style is pretty tight in the arms.
> 
> So, I came home with the Sumac in blue and the Ariana in black/cream. One fun statement-y jacket and one classic staple.  Now I just have to deadbolt my wallet and sit tight til F/W hits the shops this summer.


Hiya KD, nice to see you here! Thanks for the input and you really seemed to have had a 30 min intense shopping experience. You rule!



arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy


So pretty! We're twins on the Ariana too


----------



## tonkamama

stefeilnately said:


> The jacket fits you perfectly! Love the whole outfit, Tonka!





arguspeace said:


> Very chic, love how you styled it.  And your bag too!




Thank you ladies.  Glad you like my outfit and I love pairing my IM with Bal bags.


----------



## tonkamama

arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy




Wow the Ariana looks so cute on you with the skirt!  Welcome to the lovely world of IM... and you will also find seasons after seasons you can still mix and match all the outfits together (which means... More outfits to wear...LOL).


----------



## tonkamama

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.




Love how you mix the two colors together ....   So casual chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Kristy!  Missing you!  I have to make time and go down to LA and visit all the exciting stores.  Down there they have much more selections IMO!  

Love your new purchases!  Can you modeling for us?  

The Ariana is a such amazing jacket, the moment I tried it on when it first came out, I have to have it...  It looks so much nicer when you put it one, reminded me of the little "C" jacket without the crazy price tag    I have to size it up to 38 normally I am size 36 in the IM jacket.

I also wanted a Sumac jacket just need to make time to go up to BNY and try it out.





KristyDarling said:


> You all look SO beautiful in your latest IM outfits!! *Flower, Ama, Tonka*....you ladies can rock ANYTHING! Soooo jealous!
> 
> We got back last week from a spring break trip to L.A. and the focus of our trip was the kids (Disney galore...oy), so we only had time for a quickie 30-minute trip to the IM boutique in West Hollywood. All I can say is, I could live in that gorgeous boutique!! Kristen, the SA who helped me, is very sweet and down-to-earth. I know I'll be contacting her again in the future! I wanted to try everything on but due to my eye-rolling kids and husband, I had to narrow it down to just a couple pieces. I tried on the Anderson jacket, Sumac in blue, and Ariana in black/cream.
> 
> They had the *Anderson *in both navy and black -- I tried on 34 and 36 and couldn't detect any difference in size! Both were roomy, as this baseball/bomber style is intended to be. It was cute but didn't have that WOW factor that I need in order to spend $500+ on an item!  The *Sumac* in blue is so gorgeous -- I didn't think the color would work with my olive-pink skin tone (I know, weird skin!) so I was surprised that it did.....it's an unusual antique-y dusty porcelain blue that you don't see very often in fashion. I knew the 36 would be too big so I tried on the 34 and it was a perfect fit. Another shopper saw me trying it on and decided to buy one too -- she was a tall lanky blonde and it looked amazing on her. So cool how IM's jacket designs work on a variety of people/coloring/body types! As for *Ariana*, I've seen tons of pictures of it and never felt like it was "special" enough to come home with me, but as with so many IM pieces, after I put it on I knew I had to have it!!! It looks so classy on!  It'll work great at the office with slim trousers and also on weekends with jeans. FYI, I got it in 36 as this style is pretty tight in the arms.
> 
> So, I came home with the Sumac in blue and the Ariana in black/cream. One fun statement-y jacket and one classic staple.  Now I just have to deadbolt my wallet and sit tight til F/W hits the shops this summer.
> 
> Random question: does anyone know when the *Okura* necklace is going to arrive from MO?????  The delivery window states end of April but I've been seeing this necklace in the shops so I'm confused as to why we haven't gotten ours yet!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Kristy you always have the best reviews ... I think you should be writing editorials ... Hmmm what topic? I know !!! Isabel marant newsletter !!! Seriously you rock girl ! Can't wait for mod pics!



You're too kind! Writing is part of what I do for a living IRL, but not about anything as fun as IM/fashion!! (I wish!) 



stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.



Love this jacket!!!



flower71 said:


> hey cutie
> Hiya KD, nice to see you here! Thanks for the input and you really seemed to have had a 30 min intense shopping experience. You rule!



Haha! I think us mammas HAVE to be efficient during our brief shopping opportunities while the little ones are with us!



tonkamama said:


> Kristy!  Missing you!  I have to make time and go down to LA and visit all the exciting stores.  Down there they have much more selections IMO!
> 
> Love your new purchases!  Can you modeling for us?
> 
> The Ariana is a such amazing jacket, the moment I tried it on when it first came out, I have to have it...  It looks so much nicer when you put it one, reminded me of the little "C" jacket without the crazy price tag    I have to size it up to 38 normally I am size 36 in the IM jacket.
> 
> I also wanted a Sumac jacket just need to make time to go up to BNY and try it out.



Hi Tonka dear! It's great to be back! When I'm gone for long stretches, it's because I'm avoiding this thread cuz I know it'll just get me into trouble! I was a good girl and stayed away long enough so I rewarded myself with a couple of IM goodies.  ITA about the Ariana -- it looks unremarkable on the hanger and sometimes even in photos, but when you actually put it on...TADA! Instant transformation. This seems to be true with a lot of IM stuff!  What color Sumac are you considering?


----------



## stefeilnately

Sorry ladies, I still cant get the multi-quote going..lol!

Hello flower71!

Thanks Tonkamama and KristyDarling!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> What color Sumac are you considering?


  I am thinking of the red one


----------



## rocket06

Hi... how is the ariana jkt fabric? Soft? Comfortable for summer?


----------



## megt10

I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of the red one



I could totally see you in that one! 



rocket06 said:


> Hi... how is the ariana jkt fabric? Soft? Comfortable for summer?



It's very soft, but IMHO it's way too warm for summer. I've been wearing it as an outer layer for warmth and it has been about 55-65 degrees here. I can't imagine wearing it in temperatures any warmer than that. HTH! 



megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.



Adorbs! They look great on you!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of the red one



Red would look very pretty on you.


----------



## mikeyta

megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.


 I like your jeans, and your shoes


----------



## mikeyta

Since the previous post, I just got the jacket. It is very unique.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mikeyta said:


> Since the previous post, I just got the jacket. It is very unique.




LOVE it!!!  Congrats


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.




Looking fab in the Deacons *meg*  - I love your whole outfit (is that an IM belt I spy?)
May I ask who makes your lovely sandals?


----------



## Straight-Laced

arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy




You look gorgeous!!  Love the Ariana paired with the floral paisley skirt


----------



## Straight-Laced

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.




Lovely the cool simplicity of this oufit *stefeilnately*!


----------



## tonkamama

rocket06 said:


> Hi... how is the ariana jkt fabric? Soft? Comfortable for summer?



Soft and comfortable and I would say for cool summer night out.  



megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.



*megt ~* Deacon looks great on you!!  We are givenchy sandals twin...except mine is beige color.


----------



## tonkamama

*mikeyta ~* congrats!!  may we ask to see modeling picture??  




mikeyta said:


> Since the previous post, I just got the jacket. It is very unique.


----------



## lapindelune

megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.



Hi Meg! These are lovely! Do you mind f I ask how tall you are? I have been watching these jeans but afraid to commit. I have heard to go up 2 sizes???? I am a 27 in some jeans so a bit worried about the correct fit. I am also 5'4, so wondered whether they would flap around my ankles!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> I could totally see you in that one!
> 
> 
> 
> It's very soft, but IMHO it's way too warm for summer. I've been wearing it as an outer layer for warmth and it has been about 55-65 degrees here. I can't imagine wearing it in temperatures any warmer than that. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorbs! They look great on you!


Thanks Kristy. I really like them.


mikeyta said:


> I like your jeans, and your shoes


Thank you so much.


mikeyta said:


> Since the previous post, I just got the jacket. It is very unique.


This is gorgeous.


Straight-Laced said:


> Looking fab in the Deacons *meg*  - I love your whole outfit (is that an IM belt I spy?)
> May I ask who makes your lovely sandals?


Thank you Straight-Laced. Yes the belt is IM. It is one of my favorites. I also got it from NAP last year. The sandals are Givenchy. 


tonkamama said:


> Soft and comfortable and I would say for cool summer night out.
> 
> 
> 
> *megt ~* Deacon looks great on you!!  We are givenchy sandals twin...except mine is beige color.


Thanks Tonka. I love these sandals and in fact after getting them in the blue tried to get the beige color but they had sold out, and I have never been able to find them. They are the best though so comfortable. 


lapindelune said:


> Hi Meg! These are lovely! Do you mind f I ask how tall you are? I have been watching these jeans but afraid to commit. I have heard to go up 2 sizes???? I am a 27 in some jeans so a bit worried about the correct fit. I am also 5'4, so wondered whether they would flap around my ankles!


Thanks Lapindelune. I am 5'7" and my inseam is almost 34. I got these jeans in a size 40. I normally wear a 36 or 38 in IM and in most jeans I wear a 25 or 26. After this past winter more like a 26, lol. Anyway, these jeans do run small. Though they say they are skinny jeans they don't look that way on me which was a good thing. You would probably be fine with a 40 or 42. I am not sure if they will shrink. They are in the wash right now so I will let you know. As far as the flap hitting your ankle I don't think it would. You could always try them and if you aren't happy with the fit send them back.


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Yesterday's outfit...I love the Ariana and see getting a lot of use out of it.  I don't know the name of the skirt but love it too.  I have only been into IM for six months and am slowly building my collection.  I love how everything goes with other pieces so well, makes things so easy


I could have sworn that I commented on just how much I love your outfit. You look stunning.


stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.



Love the jacket with the dress. I really find that I like the Etoile line the best. You look great.


----------



## jellybebe

I'm really liking the Salome shorts, they are breezy and can be layered but aren't as revealing as a miniskirt. Can anyone comment on the fit?


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> I'm really liking the Salome shorts, they are breezy and can be layered but aren't as revealing as a miniskirt. Can anyone comment on the fit?



i am a US4 bottom and jeans size 26 and got the 38. it's okay. i wouldn't mind if i got the 40.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> i am a US4 bottom and jeans size 26 and got the 38. it's okay. i wouldn't mind if i got the 40.



Do they run small?


----------



## arguspeace

KristyDarling said:


> Beautiful outfit, it looks gorge on you and I wish I had your slim legs!
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## arguspeace

stefeilnately said:


> Love your outfit! I have the skirt in blue and agree that it is so easy to wear



Thank you!  It was hard to choose a color.  IM colors and color combos are so versatile


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> Kristy you always have the best reviews ... I think you should be writing editorials ... Hmmm what topic? I know !!! Isabel marant newsletter !!! Seriously you rock girl ! Can't wait for mod pics!
> Thanks tonka for Ariana pics .... Just lovely ! Can't decide what to get ... I did sell my elali last year and hoping to get another ecru jacket!!!
> Argus : nice summer outfit !



Thank you!


----------



## arguspeace

stefeilnately said:


> Here's me in an Etoile jacket and dress.



Ooooh I like those colors together...great summer outfit.  The flats are cute!


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> hey cutie
> Hiya KD, nice to see you here! Thanks for the input and you really seemed to have had a 30 min intense shopping experience. You rule!
> 
> So pretty! We're twins on the Ariana too



Thanks flower!


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> Wow the Ariana looks so cute on you with the skirt!  Welcome to the lovely world of IM... and you will also find seasons after seasons you can still mix and match all the outfits together (which means... More outfits to wear...LOL).



Thank you Tonka!  I'm hoping the versatility justifies the prices


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.



Very nice, thanks for the heads up on sizing.  I love your bag too btw!


----------



## arguspeace

mikeyta said:


> Since the previous post, I just got the jacket. It is very unique.



Nice...this is one of those pieces I feel is instantly recognizable IM.  Can't wait till the modeling pix!


----------



## arguspeace

Straight-Laced said:


> You look gorgeous!!  Love the Ariana paired with the floral paisley skirt



Thank you!


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> I could have sworn that I commented on just how much I love your outfit. You look stunning.
> 
> Thank you very much, everyone is so kind of this forum


----------



## lapindelune

Thanks Megt10! That's really helpful. I may try them on later this week if I get to a store here


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Do they run small?



well...i am tall so i was hoping bigger to sit lower so they don't look that short on me. it's elastic so i don't think so. they're just bit short.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> well...i am tall so i was hoping bigger to sit lower so they don't look that short on me. it's elastic so i don't think so. they're just bit short.



Ah I see... Thanks June! I think they look perfect on you and seeing your pics convinced me to buy. I am an inch shorter than you and usually wear sz 28 so hopefully 40 fits.


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Ah I see... Thanks June! I think they look perfect on you and seeing your pics convinced me to buy. I am an inch shorter than you and usually wear sz 28 so hopefully 40 fits.



i think 40 is fine...42 might be too big on you (too much fabric)...


----------



## mikeyta

tonkamama said:


> *mikeyta ~* congrats!!  may we ask to see modeling picture??


 

.

This is gorgeous.





arguspeace said:


> Nice...this is one of those pieces I feel is instantly recognizable IM.  Can't wait till the modeling pix!


 


Straight-Laced said:


> LOVE it!!!  Congrats


 thank you ladies, I will post picture later.


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> I could have sworn that I commented on just how much I love your outfit. You look stunning.
> 
> 
> Love the jacket with the dress. I really find that I like the Etoile line the best. You look great.


Thank you!


----------



## stefeilnately

arguspeace said:


> Thank you!  It was hard to choose a color.  IM colors and color combos are so versatile


Yes I agree! The skirt is light and fun. i got mine from Matches and they only had the blue at the time I bought it


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> Thank you Straight-Laced. Yes the belt is IM. It is one of my favorites. I also got it from NAP last year. *The sandals are Givenchy*.



Thanks!  Another great pair of Givenchys - they seem to excel in making super stylish mid heel shoes (in addition to fabulous heels and flats!)


----------



## Straight-Laced

Cecile, my new favourite belt


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Very nice, thanks for the heads up on sizing.  I love your bag too btw!


Your welcome and thank you.


lapindelune said:


> Thanks Megt10! That's really helpful. I may try them on later this week if I get to a store here


Do they have them on NAP UK. I am a huge NAP fan, they are so easy with returns. That was why I bought them in the first place. I knew if I didn't like them I hadn't lost anything.


Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!  Another great pair of Givenchys - they seem to excel in making super stylish mid heel shoes (in addition to fabulous heels and flats!)


I love Givenchy. They tend to be some of the most well made and comfortable shoes out there. I got these last year when I hurt my knee and couldn't wear heels. These low heels are like flats to me. Since then I have collected as many pair as I could find. My favorite boots are Givenchy too. They have that mid heel and are like butter on my feet.


Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt



OMG, LOVE. Where did you get it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> I love Givenchy. They tend to be some of the most well made and comfortable shoes out there. I got these last year when I hurt my knee and couldn't wear heels. These low heels are like flats to me. Since then I have collected as many pair as I could find. My favorite boots are Givenchy too. They have that mid heel and are like butter on my feet.
> 
> 
> OMG, LOVE. Where did you get it?




Thanks *meg*!  I absolutely love this belt.  You can find it at Forward.
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WB6&d=Womens

There's a black one too but the red is  :love eyes:

I'm a Givenchy shoe/boot fan too but I'm just starting to really notice and appreciate their mid heel styles


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I received my Deacon embroidered cropped skinny jeans from NAP last night, and I am wearing them today. I think they are super cute, and they are comfortable. I followed the advice and went up a size since they said they run small. Close up of the back too.


Love this look, you styled these pants so well!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt


awesome bling belt, it makes a statement on any outfit! I am eyeing the white one...


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt




Love your belt!  Besides J Barnd, CE jeans are my favorite ...  So comfortable and stylish!


----------



## HiromiT

Wow, love all the latest mod pics from *tonka, megt10, arguspeace, and stefeilnately* (hope I didn't miss anyone)! Everyone is rocking their IM pieces! And now I want some of those pieces myself.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt



What a gorgeous belt and it's perfectly paired with white jeans.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> awesome bling belt, it makes a statement on any outfit! I am eyeing the white one...




Thanks *flower* - I'm looking forward to adding a little bling to my winter wardrobe! 
I actually pre-ordered the white Elvis belt from NAP months ago and they forgot my order and now it's sold out - the red Cecile was my consolation for missing out on the white


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Love your belt!  Besides J Barnd, CE jeans are my favorite ...  So comfortable and stylish!




Thanks *tonka*.  I pretty much live in CE and J Brand jeans


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> What a gorgeous belt and it's perfectly paired with white jeans.



Thanks *HiromiT*!  I've been looking for a red belt to wear with white jeans for some time


----------



## am2022

adorable!!! Totally want now!!! 
but on a ban except for one april purchase... still deciding



Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt


----------



## stefeilnately

Straight-Laced said:


> Cecile, my new favourite belt


The belt is such a gorgeous tint against white! They will be perfect for summer!


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> adorable!!! Totally want now!!!
> but on a ban except for one april purchase... still deciding




thanks sweetie!
Your willpower is inspiring - more strength to you!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

stefeilnately said:


> The belt is such a gorgeous tint against white! They will be perfect for summer!



Thanks so much *stefeilnately*!


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks *meg*!  I absolutely love this belt.  You can find it at Forward.
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WB6&d=Womens
> 
> There's a black one too but the red is  :love eyes:
> 
> I'm a Givenchy shoe/boot fan too but I'm just starting to really notice and appreciate their mid heel styles


Any idea what size I should get? I would want to wear it with my lower jeans which are size 25 or 26. I see they have a red on pre-order in M only that would probably work. Did you see the white double belt that La Garconne has? I bought that yesterday after seeing your red. I still want the red though. 


flower71 said:


> Love this look, you styled these pants so well!


Thank you Flower. 


HiromiT said:


> Wow, love all the latest mod pics from *tonka, megt10, arguspeace, and stefeilnately* (hope I didn't miss anyone)! Everyone is rocking their IM pieces! And now I want some of those pieces myself.


Thank you.

This is the belt I ordered. I got the medium and plan to wear it over skirts on the hips.


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks *meg*!  I absolutely love this belt.  You can find it at Forward.
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=ISAB-WB6&d=Womens
> 
> There's a black one too but the red is  :love eyes:
> 
> I'm a Givenchy shoe/boot fan too but I'm just starting to really notice and appreciate their mid heel styles


Ok, I pre-ordered the medium. I too have been looking for a cool red belt.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday wore my Lilas Bobby sneakers. I am just loving these shoes.


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> Ok, I pre-ordered the medium. I too have been looking for a cool red belt.




Medium should be right I think.  The great thing about this belt is that it has notches all the way along the length of the belt, so you can make it as small as you need and tuck any excess belt over itself  
I actually have the Large because it was the only size available when I bought it and I also bought the black Medium in case the red didn't work out.  Both fit fine.  I'm definitely wider in the hips than you though I usually wear size 26 in jeans, sometimes 27.
I think you're going to love this belt *meg*!!!  I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore my Lilas Bobby sneakers. I am just loving these shoes.




Cute outfit!!  Now that's a good looking belt


----------



## Straight-Laced

megt10 said:


> This is the belt I ordered. I got the medium and plan to wear it over skirts on the hips.




This one's great too! 
There's a stunning denim blue studded one also. I think the style is called Capu.  
IM does fantastic belts.


----------



## tonkamama

*Meg... *pls modeling the IM belts when you get them.  



megt10 said:


> Ok, I pre-ordered the medium. I too have been looking for a cool red belt.



Cute outfits!!  Love  your H belt!!  



megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore my Lilas Bobby sneakers. I am just loving these shoes.


----------



## megt10

Straight-Laced said:


> Medium should be right I think.  The great thing about this belt is that it has notches all the way along the length of the belt, so you can make it as small as you need and tuck any excess belt over itself
> I actually have the Large because it was the only size available when I bought it and I also bought the black Medium in case the red didn't work out.  Both fit fine.  I'm definitely wider in the hips than you though I usually wear size 26 in jeans, sometimes 27.
> I think you're going to love this belt *meg*!!!  I hope it arrives soon.


Thanks for the info and of course enabling. I am sure that I am going to love it.


Straight-Laced said:


> Cute outfit!!  Now that's a good looking belt


Thanks. 


Straight-Laced said:


> This one's great too!
> There's a stunning denim blue studded one also. I think the style is called Capu.
> IM does fantastic belts.


Oh, just what I need to know, lol. I do love accessories.


tonkamama said:


> *Meg... *pls modeling the IM belts when you get them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfits!!  Love  your H belt!!



Thanks Tonka, I will.


----------



## megt10

Another of my recent purchases was the IM Loris Pleated Pants from La Garconne on final sale. I wasn't so sure about them but wore them last night and really loved them.


----------



## lapindelune

Meg those pants are the perfect fit (love the length) you look amazing here!
Also recognize lovely kitty from your closet thread!


----------



## lapindelune

My Stacy blouse, sorry the pics didn't turn out very well, I was in a bit of a rush!










marant blouse by Art and Ghosts, on Flickr




marant blouse by Art and Ghosts, on Flickr
marant blouse by Art and Ghosts, on Flickr


----------



## lapindelune

Stacy blouse. Couldn't get a good photo sadly.


----------



## arguspeace

I love that blouse!  Very cute, very nice with the jeans and purse


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> Yesterday wore my Lilas Bobby sneakers. I am just loving these shoes.



Love them!  I haven't seen them in that color


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> Another of my recent purchases was the IM Loris Pleated Pants from La Garconne on final sale. I wasn't so sure about them but wore them last night and really loved them.



You really rock IM pants Meg!  Love the whole outfit.  The cat is adorable


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> Another of my recent purchases was the IM Loris Pleated Pants from La Garconne on final sale. I wasn't so sure about them but wore them last night and really loved them.


Love the fit of those pants on you!


----------



## stefeilnately

lapindelune said:


> Stacy blouse. Couldn't get a good photo sadly.


Your photos are so crisp and clear! Love the colour with jeans


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Another of my recent purchases was the IM Loris Pleated Pants from La Garconne on final sale. I wasn't so sure about them but wore them last night and really loved them.



I'm always jealous of tall slender people who can pull off pleated pants! They look so elegant on you! 



lapindelune said:


>



I love this print -- so pretty!

On the topic of IM belts, I bought this one last year and wear it almost every day. I don't know the style name, sorry. It has a faded brass buckle, alternating silver and brass stars, plus 2 rows of round silver studs all the way around. I balked at the price at first, but in terms of cost per wear I've already gotten my money's worth out of it, and then some!


----------



## am2022

Lovely Stacy blouse !
Kristy your belt rocks !!! 
Meg: Lyla sneakers are so gorgeous ! And don't you love little surprises from marant ... Clothing that looks like meh actually has a bit of magic when worn?


----------



## megt10

lapindelune said:


> Meg those pants are the perfect fit (love the length) you look amazing here!
> Also recognize lovely kitty from your closet thread!


Thank you so much. I am really glad that I took the chance on them.


lapindelune said:


> Stacy blouse. Couldn't get a good photo sadly.
> 
> Love the blouse with the jeans, such a fantastic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arguspeace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!  I haven't seen them in that color
> 
> 
> 
> I have been getting most of my Bobbys from La Garconne. They have a good selection. I took these in a 38 since a 39 wasn't available. I prefer the 39 fit but the 38 fits well enough and is stretching with wear.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> You really rock IM pants Meg!  Love the whole outfit.  The cat is adorable


Thank you. I added my cobalt quilted Balenciaga jacket as well to break up all the black and I really liked it with these pants.


stefeilnately said:


> Love the fit of those pants on you!


Thank you.


KristyDarling said:


> I'm always jealous of tall slender people who can pull off pleated pants! They look so elegant on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this print -- so pretty!
> 
> On the topic of IM belts, I bought this one last year and wear it almost every day. I don't know the style name, sorry. It has a faded brass buckle, alternating silver and brass stars, plus 2 rows of round silver studs all the way around. I balked at the price at first, but in terms of cost per wear I've already gotten my money's worth out of it, and then some!


Thank you Kristy, love your belt and I must say you look pretty thin to me.


amacasa said:


> Lovely Stacy blouse !
> Kristy your belt rocks !!!
> Meg: Lyla sneakers are so gorgeous ! And don't you love little surprises from marant ... Clothing that looks like meh actually has a bit of magic when worn?



That so true. The pants didn't look like much but I liked the way they looked on the model and I am a sucker for a sale.


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Thank you Kristy, love your belt and I must say you look pretty thin to me.



Haha thanks....I'm slim (in soft kind of way!) but really short at 5'2", and I can't wear pumps so cannot pull off a lot of looks. I WISH I could do pleats!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Haha thanks....I'm slim (in soft kind of way!) but really short at 5'2", and I can't wear pumps so cannot pull off a lot of looks. I WISH I could do pleats!



Oh I bet you could. When I first tried the pants on I was like ugh they look awful. I had to pull them down to my lower hips to get that look. I am super short waisted so anything around my middle makes me look huge. Out of curiosity why can't you wear pumps?


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Another of my recent purchases was the IM Loris Pleated Pants from La Garconne on final sale. I wasn't so sure about them but wore them last night and really loved them.



megt ~ the pants look really nice on you and I love the detail on the side...


----------



## tonkamama

Cute blouse!!  Very special patterns!  



lapindelune said:


> Stacy blouse. Couldn't get a good photo sadly.


----------



## tonkamama

*Kristy ~* I am in love with your belt !!  It is soooo "me"...



KristyDarling said:


> I'm always jealous of tall slender people who can pull off pleated pants! They look so elegant on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this print -- so pretty!
> 
> On the topic of IM belts, I bought this one last year and wear it almost every day. I don't know the style name, sorry. It has a faded brass buckle, alternating silver and brass stars, plus 2 rows of round silver studs all the way around. I balked at the price at first, but in terms of cost per wear I've already gotten my money's worth out of it, and then some!


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Oh I bet you could. When I first tried the pants on I was like ugh they look awful. I had to pull them down to my lower hips to get that look. I am super short waisted so anything around my middle makes me look huge. Out of curiosity why can't you wear pumps?



I'm short-waisted too! Such a pain whenever I need to buy pants. To answer your question, I was "blessed"  with small but super wide feet and the pumps that I like (pointy toe, single sole, 4") are cut way too narrow for me. I'm stuck with ballerina flats, flat sandals, and IM Dickers. Once in awhile I'll bust out a pair of high-heeled IM boots for a special occasion where I don't have to stand/walk much.  



tonkamama said:


> *Kristy ~* I am in love with your belt !!  It is soooo "me"...



It IS totally you!  I love edgy rocker accents!


----------



## bbagsforever

My friend in IM boots and Ritz top!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> megt ~ the pants look really nice on you and I love the detail on the side...


Thanks Tonka. I really like the detail, that was what pushed me over the edge when deciding to get them.


KristyDarling said:


> I'm short-waisted too! Such a pain whenever I need to buy pants. To answer your question, I was "blessed"  with small but super wide feet and the pumps that I like (pointy toe, single sole, 4") are cut way too narrow for me. I'm stuck with ballerina flats, flat sandals, and IM Dickers. Once in awhile I'll bust out a pair of high-heeled IM boots for a special occasion where I don't have to stand/walk much.
> 
> 
> 
> It IS totally you!  I love edgy rocker accents!



Oh yeah being short waisted makes dress pants a challenge since they tend to be a higher rise. If the pants don't sit on my hips then I end up looking like I weigh 20 lbs more than I do.These pants have elastic in the back, so not my favorite thing reminds me of fat girl pants. But after trying them on realized that was why the elastic was there so that you could pull the pants to the desired spot to make them look good. I too have a wide forefoot with a skinny heel. I try and stay away from super pointy toed shoes because they kill my feet too. I have found Valentino rockstud shoes to be very roomy in the forefoot and quite comfortable. I love summer when I can break out my open toed heel sandals. Those are the best for wide feet. Here are the Valentinos.


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah being short waisted makes dress pants a challenge since they tend to be a higher rise. If the pants don't sit on my hips then I end up looking like I weigh 20 lbs more than I do.These pants have elastic in the back, so not my favorite thing reminds me of fat girl pants. But after trying them on realized that was why the elastic was there so that you could pull the pants to the desired spot to make them look good. I too have a wide forefoot with a skinny heel. I try and stay away from super pointy toed shoes because they kill my feet too. I have found Valentino rockstud shoes to be very roomy in the forefoot and quite comfortable. I love summer when I can break out my open toed heel sandals. Those are the best for wide feet. Here are the Valentinos.




----------------------------------
I know what you mean, Meg! My short-waistedness is odd -- although the narrowest part of me is right under my boobs, I have a longish lower waist.  It's hard to find pants for this unusual combination. Maybe I'm a hybrid short-waist/long-waisted person!  The trickiest thing for me is finding dresses because the waist seam always falls several inches under my natural waist, which totally throws off the dress' proportions.

Those Valentinos are amazeballs! I don't even let myself look at designer pumps since they generally don't work for me, so I'm always in the dark about the latest and greatest in designer shoes....but I LOVE these! I'm a sucker for anything with studs!  I've also heard that Ferragamo, Gucci, YSL, Dior, and Prada can sometimes work for wide feet. Have you had good experiences with them?


----------



## KristyDarling

Does anyone have the Kylie pumps, and if so, how is the fit? I'm particularly interested in the width and whether it might be too narrow for me. Thanks girls!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> ----------------------------------
> I know what you mean, Meg! My short-waistedness is odd -- although the narrowest part of me is right under my boobs, I have a longish lower waist.  It's hard to find pants for this unusual combination. Maybe I'm a hybrid short-waist/long-waisted person!  The trickiest thing for me is finding dresses because the waist seam always falls several inches under my natural waist, which totally throws off the dress' proportions.
> 
> Those Valentinos are amazeballs! I don't even let myself look at designer pumps since they generally don't work for me, so I'm always in the dark about the latest and greatest in designer shoes....but I LOVE these! I'm a sucker for anything with studs!  I've also heard that Ferragamo, Gucci, YSL, Dior, and Prada can sometimes work for wide feet. Have you had good experiences with them?



Prada works well for me I unusually size down to a 38 since they generally have the widest forefoot. I have Dior only in open toed shoes or booties, YSL I have a few pair but they aren't my favotites. Gucci can go either way depending on the style and Ferragamo I find narrow. Givenchy is great and so underrated. You should start with a lower heel, Valentino makes a similar version in a kitten heel, they are awesome.


----------



## tonkamama

Report back on the Carol studded sandals.  I found them available at SF NM. Did not work for me as they are round toes.  My regular size 38 too short in the front and that my feet kept going forward so even if I went up to size 39 not going to work.  I do not like how my feet looks at the tip of the sandals.  Oh well....  My hunt for a pair great looking IM sandals keeps rolling....


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> Thanks Tonka. I really like the detail, that was what pushed me over the edge when deciding to get them.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah being short waisted makes dress pants a challenge since they tend to be a higher rise. If the pants don't sit on my hips then I end up looking like I weigh 20 lbs more than I do.These pants have elastic in the back, so not my favorite thing reminds me of fat girl pants. But after trying them on realized that was why the elastic was there so that you could pull the pants to the desired spot to make them look good. I too have a wide forefoot with a skinny heel. I try and stay away from super pointy toed shoes because they kill my feet too. I have found Valentino rockstud shoes to be very roomy in the forefoot and quite comfortable. I love summer when I can break out my open toed heel sandals. Those are the best for wide feet. Here are the Valentinos.



Wow those are seriously sexy shoes!!!  I have only seen them in red and biege.  I think the black looks best!


----------



## ILoveC

Has anyone seen the studded leather cuff? It's on matches but they don't ship to US.


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Wow those are seriously sexy shoes!!!  I have only seen them in red and biege.  I think the black looks best!



Thanks, I really love these shoes they are comfortable and easy to walk in, which can't be said for a large portion of my shoe collection.


----------



## Pembldon

Does anyone know if there's a looser/ boyfriend style jean this season like the pepito tye dye jeans from last year. Has anyone tried the Gallo? I can't tell if they are skinny or not


----------



## dbaby

Pembldon said:


> Does anyone know if there's a looser/ boyfriend style jean this season like the pepito tye dye jeans from last year. Has anyone tried the Gallo? I can't tell if they are skinny or not



I have not tried them, but the La Garconne website says relaxed skinny fit. Probably depends on your legs if they're roomy or not. That's the problem I have with IM pants. The waist to leg ratio is all wrong for me.


----------



## Pembldon

lapindelune said:


> Stacy blouse. Couldn't get a good photo sadly.


Is the Stacey blouse quite short? I'm starting to realise this might be. For me, I just hate how all the websites have styled it buttoned right up and with the sleeves down. I'd want it quite slouchy. Which size did you get? Thanks


----------



## KristyDarling

Just picked up the Andrew blazer today. At $375 it's a "bargain" jacket for Etoile IM.  The fabric is brushed cotton and it feels and moves very much like silk. It's a basic little shrunken jacket (lined) and doesn't look like anything special in pictures or on the hanger, but once it's on, it's like *wow*.  Something about the cut makes it classy yet subtly sexy, especially the side profile. Note that it is very cropped, which works just fine for shortie me.  It's a bit small to size but I squeeeeezed myself into my regular size. I could've taken the next size up but I liked how it looked a little small. This picture from Diani makes it look like a true navy, but IRL, it has very strong charcoal tones. In fact, I feel like it's more charcoal than navy. This will be great for work and I plan to wear it with black, gray, or pinstriped trousers. For play, I could wear it with skinny jeans, a long Helmut tee, and Dickers. 

I'll try to put up some mod pics at some point.


----------



## jellylicious

lapindelune said:


> My Stacy blouse, sorry the pics didn't turn out very well, I was in a bit of a rush! /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up the Andrew blazer today. At $375 it's a "bargain" jacket for Etoile IM.  The fabric is brushed cotton and it feels and moves very much like silk. It's a basic little shrunken jacket (lined) and doesn't look like anything special in pictures or on the hanger, but once it's on, it's like *wow*.  Something about the cut makes it classy yet subtly sexy, especially the side profile. Note that it is very cropped, which works just fine for shortie me.  It's a bit small to size but I squeeeeezed myself into my regular size. I could've taken the next size up but I liked how it looked a little small. This picture from Diani makes it look like a true navy, but IRL, it has very strong charcoal tones. In fact, I feel like it's more charcoal than navy. This will be great for work and I plan to wear it with black, gray, or pinstriped trousers. For play, I could wear it with skinny jeans, a long Helmut tee, and Dickers.
> 
> I'll try to put up some mod pics at some point.
> 
> dianiboutique.com/media/catalog/product/a/v/av.ism.andrewjacket.navy.0.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pixs please! Would love to see how it fits on you. I've been eyeing this jacket myself but in white. Myteresa and espejto both carry that color. Have you seen the white anywhere else? And what size are you normally? Do you think taking the next size up would be too big?
Click to expand...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> lapindelune said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Stacy blouse, sorry the pics didn't turn out very well, I was in a bit of a rush! /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mod pixs please! Would love to see how it fits on you. I've been eyeing this jacket myself but in white. Myteresa and espejto both carry that color. Have you seen the white anywhere else? And what size are you normally? Do you think taking the next size up would be too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
Click to expand...


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see you pic! Love this jacket, is on my wishlist, like so many of her stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kristy! Can't wait!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked up the Andrew blazer today. At $375 it's a "bargain" jacket for Etoile IM.  The fabric is brushed cotton and it feels and moves very much like silk. It's a basic little shrunken jacket (lined) and doesn't look like anything special in pictures or on the hanger, but once it's on, it's like *wow*.  Something about the cut makes it classy yet subtly sexy, especially the side profile. Note that it is very cropped, which works just fine for shortie me.  It's a bit small to size but I squeeeeezed myself into my regular size. I could've taken the next size up but I liked how it looked a little small. This picture from Diani makes it look like a true navy, but IRL, it has very strong charcoal tones. In fact, I feel like it's more charcoal than navy. This will be great for work and I plan to wear it with black, gray, or pinstriped trousers. For play, I could wear it with skinny jeans, a long Helmut tee, and Dickers.
> 
> I'll try to put up some mod pics at some point.


I adore this jacket!!  Wish she made a  longer version...


----------



## arguspeace

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked up the Andrew blazer today. At $375 it's a "bargain" jacket for Etoile IM.  The fabric is brushed cotton and it feels and moves very much like silk. It's a basic little shrunken jacket (lined) and doesn't look like anything special in pictures or on the hanger, but once it's on, it's like *wow*.  Something about the cut makes it classy yet subtly sexy, especially the side profile. Note that it is very cropped, which works just fine for shortie me.  It's a bit small to size but I squeeeeezed myself into my regular size. I could've taken the next size up but I liked how it looked a little small. This picture from Diani makes it look like a true navy, but IRL, it has very strong charcoal tones. In fact, I feel like it's more charcoal than navy. This will be great for work and I plan to wear it with black, gray, or pinstriped trousers. For play, I could wear it with skinny jeans, a long Helmut tee, and Dickers.
> 
> I'll try to put up some mod pics at some point.
> 
> dianiboutique.com/media/catalog/product/a/v/av.ism.andrewjacket.navy.0.jpg



Congrats!  I chuckled at your bargain comment.  Can't wait to see modeling pix


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see you pic! Love this jacket, is on my wishlist, like so many of her stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kristy! Can't wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayne1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this jacket!!  Wish she made a  longer version...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arguspeace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  I chuckled at your bargain comment.  Can't wait to see modeling pix
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## arguspeace

KristyDarling said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you styled it!  Very chic.  I definitely see how versatile it is.  I'm going to add this to my list
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry double posting.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Waiting to see your modeling picture  So I guess I should be a size 36.
Click to expand...


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...  Looks like it is custom made to fit you perfectly!  Beautiful jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KristyDarling

arguspeace said:


> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you styled it!  Very chic.  I definitely see how versatile it is.  I'm going to add this to my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes it's super versatile and great dressed up or down.  IM is famous for her embellishments and prints but sometimes it's nice to just keep things simple!
> 
> 
> 
> tonkamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Waiting to see your modeling picture  So I guess I should be a size 36.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually think the 34 would fit you but would be way too short. Thus I agree that 36 might be best. (though it'll still be shortish....it's "shrunken" after all!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you look gorgeous! The jacket is just perfection on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## stefeilnately

KristyDarling said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this jacket on you! I think the navy/charcoal tone makes really versatile.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## am2022

Kristy you look adorable... and your review is just spot on lady... Our marant newsletter edition on the andrew blazer ...
Im still deciding on what i " need  " for april... this could fit the bill... but i did get rid of my elali jacket 6 months ago... and wanting an ecru/ cream summer blazer..  there is this IRO alexine thats quite pretty too! 
and look at that chained baby PS1 bag... tempting!


KristyDarling said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!


Kristy-it looks amazing on you. Such a great basic!  I'm still debating on this color-it does look pretty navy in your photos. Espejto only has the 36 in white.   Judging from your build (you're tiny too) I would need a 34.



amacasa said:


> Kristy you look adorable... and your review is just spot on lady... Our marant newsletter edition on the andrew blazer ...
> Im still deciding on what i " need  " for april... this could fit the bill... but i did get rid of my elali jacket 6 months ago... and wanting an ecru/ cream summer blazer..  there is this IRO alexine thats quite pretty too! and look at that chained baby PS1 bag... tempting!


Intermix styled this outfit perfectly! J'adore! That baby bag is pretty sweet!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen or tried the Irina pant from the main line? They look so cute and flattering, and I love IM's take on Hawaiian print (and I love Elvis, her main inspiration for this season). However I can only find the pants on Matches, and I have never bought from them before.


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so great on you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> Kristy you look adorable... and your review is just spot on lady... Our marant newsletter edition on the andrew blazer ...
> Im still deciding on what i " need  " for april... this could fit the bill... but i did get rid of my elali jacket 6 months ago... and wanting an ecru/ cream summer blazer..  there is this IRO alexine thats quite pretty too!
> and look at that chained baby PS1 bag... tempting!
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh the PS1 chain wallet.  Its on my long wish list, its so cute in white!!!  Thanks for sharing the pic
Click to expand...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you look gorgeous! The jacket is just perfection on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jelly! I really love it. I have such a jacket fetish. I'm equally torn between the print/embroidered/embellished ones and the exceedingly simple ones like this Andrew. I like having a balance of both!
> 
> 
> 
> stefeilnately said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this jacket on you! I think the navy/charcoal tone makes really versatile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Stef! Yes it is pretty versatile! I think it looks best with jeans, white bottoms, or solid black trousers -- not navy trousers because this jacket not really a true navy. Actually I still can't see the navy in it!  It really looks like a true charcoal to me. Hmmm. Maybe I'm colorblind!?
> 
> 
> 
> amacasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristy you look adorable... and your review is just spot on lady... Our marant newsletter edition on the andrew blazer ...
> Im still deciding on what i " need  " for april... this could fit the bill... but i did get rid of my elali jacket 6 months ago... and wanting an ecru/ cream summer blazer..  there is this IRO alexine thats quite pretty too!
> and look at that chained baby PS1 bag... tempting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Ama!! If you're on the oneish-a-month diet, this could fit the bill! It's so wearable and could be a real workhorse. On the other hand, if you're limiting yourself to 1 purchase a month you may want something that packs more of a statementy punch....that IRO jacket is heavenly! I had been eyeing the olive colored one and I think it's stunning. And ohhhhh, you shouldn't have shown me that PS chain bag! Danger!
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kristy-it looks amazing on you. Such a great basic!  I'm still debating on this color-it does look pretty navy in your photos. Espejto only has the 36 in white.   Judging from your build (you're tiny too) I would need a 34.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's described as "navy" but honestly I still just see charcoal! Maybe it has a very subtle undertone of dark midnight. But yes, whatever color you end up with, stick with the 34.
> 
> 
> 
> mercer said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so great on you!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mercer!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the Irina pant from the main line? They look so cute and flattering, and I love IM's take on Hawaiian print (and I love Elvis, her main inspiration for this season). However I can only find the pants on Matches, and I have never bought from them before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146824



OK, I LOVE those pants! I have the hardest time with IM pant fits, but I can totally envision these on you!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> OK, I LOVE those pants! I have the hardest time with IM pant fits, but I can totally envision these on you!



I really like them a lot! I am still hoping that NAP or Forward will get them in, although it might not happen since I think they have gotten most of their SS13 stuff? Lots of sites have the matching peplum top but these pants are hard to find!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I really like them a lot! I am still hoping that NAP or Forward will get them in, although it might not happen since I think they have gotten most of their SS13 stuff? Lots of sites have the matching peplum top but these pants are hard to find!



Yeah I feel like very few places will get more shipments in at this time. Have you seen these by Robert Rodriguez? Different print but similar idea: http://www.shopbop.com/baroque-prin...opbysize-viewall&navFolderId=2534374302166539


----------



## Jayne1

Any word on our Moda Operandi necklace orders?!


----------



## am2022

another fall 2013 boot .. this time with the thin heel instead of the wedge... they are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Any word on our Moda Operandi necklace orders?!



I emailed them a couple weeks ago and they said the delivery window goes through April 30 (which we already knew) and that they have no further information at this time, thank you for your patience, etc etc. 



amacasa said:


> another fall 2013 boot .. this time with the thin heel instead of the wedge... they are both gorgeous!!!



Oh my! They're gorge!!! Probably a little much for me but I can't deny their awesomeness! I can totally see Caroline Blomst going gaga over these.


----------



## dbaby

KristyDarling said:


> I emailed them a couple weeks ago and they said the delivery window goes through April 30 (which we already knew) and that they have no further information at this time, thank you for your patience, etc etc.



I've gotten the same line every time I inquire about delivery. Their orders are consistently later than the other retailers, it seems. Not sure if it's IM or them. I know the skirt I pre-ordered is already in stores in local boutiques. If it weren't for the crazy discounts they give me, I wouldn't order from there so often. Hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## KristyDarling

dbaby said:


> I've gotten the same line every time I inquire about delivery. Their orders are consistently later than the other retailers, it seems. Not sure if it's IM or them. I know the skirt I pre-ordered is already in stores in local boutiques. If it weren't for the crazy discounts they give me, I wouldn't order from there so often. Hopefully it gets here soon!



I know, right? I guess the steep discount should make the delay worth it, but it's just so hard to wait when you can see the item you ordered already in stores! Grrrr. Oh well, first world problems!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the Irina pant from the main line? They look so cute and flattering, and I love IM's take on Hawaiian print (and I love Elvis, her main inspiration for this season). However I can only find the pants on Matches, and I have never bought from them before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146824



Hey Jelly! Creatures of Comfort in L.A. has the Irina pant in 36, 38, and 40! $545.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I emailed them a couple weeks ago and they said the delivery window goes through April 30 (which we already knew) and that they have no further information at this time, thank you for your patience, etc etc.


I have yet to see the necklaces in any stores... I wonder if they will even be made?


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> I have yet to see the necklaces in stores... I wonder if they will be made?



Hi Jayne! I've seen them in stores within the last month and they are gorgeous.


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Jayne! I've seen them in stores within the last month and they are gorgeous.


What a coincidence -- I just received an email from MO saying they are in and ready to ship.  Not shipped yet,  just ready...


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> What a coincidence -- I just received an email from MO saying they are in and ready to ship.  Not shipped yet,  just ready...



Me too! My email said they charged the remaining balance and it's ready to ship.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Hey Jelly! Creatures of Comfort in L.A. has the Irina pant in 36, 38, and 40! $545.



Thank you! Now to decide if I truly need them... Oh I wish I could go back to LA and try them on!

P.S. I just sent them an email. This is going to be so terrible for my wallet!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked up the Andrew blazer today. At *$375 it's a "bargain" *jacket for Etoile IM.  The fabric is brushed cotton and it feels and moves very much like silk. It's a basic little shrunken jacket (lined) and doesn't look like anything special in pictures or on the hanger, but once it's on, it's like *wow*.  Something about the cut makes it classy yet subtly sexy, especially the side profile. Note that it is very cropped, which works just fine for shortie me.  It's a bit small to size but I squeeeeezed myself into my regular size. I could've taken the next size up but I liked how it looked a little small. This picture from Diani makes it look like a true navy, but IRL, it has very strong charcoal tones. In fact, I feel like it's more charcoal than navy. This will be great for work and I plan to wear it with black, gray, or pinstriped trousers. For play, I could wear it with skinny jeans, a long Helmut tee, and Dickers.
> 
> I'll try to put up some mod pics at some point.
> 
> dianiboutique.com/media/catalog/product/a/v/av.ism.andrewjacket.navy.0.jpg


LOL, it is amazing how my perspective on what a bargain is. I too was thinking what I great price it is adorable. I love cropped blazers. 


KristyDarling said:


> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J-licious! This would be adorbs in white, especially over a summery dress or mini. I haven't seen the white version in stores, but I've only visited Elizabeth Charles and Barneys in the last couple of weeks.  In IM jackets, I take a 34 or 36, or 0 or 1 using her old sizing system. For your reference, I'm 5'2", 99lbs, 30D/32C bust, 23.5 - 24" waist depending on whether I had a big lunch . I have meatier upper arms so that dictates whether I fit into a 34 or 36. If I recall, you are slimmer than me and very small-framed so if you want a fitted look, definitely go for 34. If you want a slightly boxier (but still cropped/shrunken!) look, do the 36.
> 
> I think I'll wear it today so I will post mod pix as soon as I can! Stay tuned!
> 
> 
> 
> You are tiny.
> 
> 
> KristyDarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flower71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jellylicious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go! Sorry about the quality of the pics. I took these in a super hurry when I was on my way out the door this morning....lighting wasn't great. Hope this conveys the general idea, though!  I wore it all day and looooooove it! Such a simple piece but so beautifully cut and packed with chic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks fabulous on you, I want one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

I just got conformation that my pre-order of the Isabel Marant Cecile Elvis Belt in Red will ship on Monday and should arrive on Tuesday. I received my Camille Double Wrap Elvis Belt in Craie last week from La Garconne, and it is awesome. I will try and post pics next week. This past week has been too busy for me to even keep up with this thread.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I just got conformation that my pre-order of the Isabel Marant Cecile Elvis Belt in Red will ship on Monday and should arrive on Tuesday. I received my Camille Double Wrap Elvis Belt in Craie last week from La Garconne, and it is awesome. I will try and post pics next week. This past week has been too busy for me to even keep up with this thread.


Oh , I can't wait to see your pics! I can't wai to be on hols in a week, off to Paris I go, and maybe I'll have time to look around for IM? I'll be taking kiddos with me so I guess that'll limit my shopping time...Will keep you all posted.
It's freakin cold AGAIN! No way to wear summer clothes aroung here...


----------



## Minnie80

I bought 2013 SS paisley print peasant blouse and cotton muslin scarf. 
They're both beautiful and versatile.


----------



## Minnie80

Here's the pic.


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> Oh , I can't wait to see your pics! I can't wai to be on hols in a week, off to Paris I go, and maybe I'll have time to look around for IM? I'll be taking kiddos with me so I guess that'll limit my shopping time...Will keep you all posted.
> It's freakin cold AGAIN! No way to wear summer clothes aroung here...


Thanks flower I can't wait to wear the double wrap belt and to get the red one. Have a wonderful time in Paris!


Minnie80 said:


> Here's the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149247



Love it. So pretty and feminine.


----------



## flower71

Minnie80 said:


> I bought 2013 SS paisley print peasant blouse and cotton muslin scarf.
> They're both beautiful and versatile.


I love this top! I have the dress in the paisley print but I keep on looking at the tops or skirts in this print too..
Welcome to this thread minnie80!
We love mod pics here too...Can you show us ?


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> It looks fabulous on you, I want one!



Well you should get one!  I can totally see the Andrew on you!



megt10 said:


> I just got conformation that my pre-order of the Isabel Marant Cecile Elvis Belt in Red will ship on Monday and should arrive on Tuesday. I received my Camille Double Wrap Elvis Belt in Craie last week from La Garconne, and it is awesome. I will try and post pics next week. This past week has been too busy for me to even keep up with this thread.



IM belts are the absolute BEST. I usually dress pretty basic but as soon as I slip on one of her embellished belts, the outfit is instantly transformed. In terms of cost per wear, you get a lot of bang for the buck with her belts!



flower71 said:


> Oh , I can't wait to see your pics! I can't wai to be on hols in a week, off to Paris I go, and maybe I'll have time to look around for IM? I'll be taking kiddos with me so I guess that'll limit my shopping time...Will keep you all posted.
> It's freakin cold AGAIN! No way to wear summer clothes aroung here...



Jealous!! Have a great time and definitely report back if you get a chance to do some IM hunting! 



Minnie80 said:


> Here's the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2149247



That is beautiful! So summery and light!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Well you should get one!  I can totally see the Andrew on you!
> 
> 
> 
> IM belts are the absolute BEST. I usually dress pretty basic but as soon as I slip on one of her embellished belts, the outfit is instantly transformed. In terms of cost per wear, you get a lot of bang for the buck with her belts!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous!! Have a great time and definitely report back if you get a chance to do some IM hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful! So summery and light!



This will make 3 of her belts. I can't wait for the red to arrive. I wear them a lot. My style this past year has changed to a bit more casual but I still want something special with any outfit I wear. I love the Andrew wear can I find it online? What size do you think I would need? I have very broad shoulders. My Balenciaga jackets are size Fr. 40.


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> This will make 3 of her belts. I can't wait for the red to arrive. I wear them a lot. My style this past year has changed to a bit more casual but I still want something special with any outfit I wear. I love the Andrew wear can I find it online? What size do you think I would need? I have very broad shoulders. My Balenciaga jackets are size Fr. 40.



Hi Meg! The Andrew would look amazing on you. Knowing that you're tall/broad-shouldered but very slim, I would suggest ordering both the 36 and 38, if possible. The shoulders on this jacket are very narrow...as I was trying it on, the Barneys SA remarked that people have been going up at least 1 size due to the narrow shoulders. Right now, all sizes are available (in Navy) at Barneys.com: http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...502243024,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=33 . It looks like Steven Alan has it in Noir. HTH and please let us know if this jacket works out for you!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Meg! The Andrew would look amazing on you. Knowing that you're tall/broad-shouldered but very slim, I would suggest ordering both the 36 and 38, if possible. The shoulders on this jacket are very narrow...as I was trying it on, the Barneys SA remarked that people have been going up at least 1 size due to the narrow shoulders. Right now, all sizes are available (in Navy) at Barneys.com: http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabe...502243024,default,pd.html?cgid=women&index=33 . It looks like Steven Alan has it in Noir. HTH and please let us know if this jacket works out for you!



Thanks kristy I will check it out when I get home. Could you do me a favor and measure you jackets shoulders? What size did you get? Even in her tops I am usually a 38 or 40 due to not only broad shoulders but a wide back and ribcage. Think true swimmers build. My shoulders are almost 17" across.


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Thanks kristy I will check it out when I get home. Could you do me a favor and measure you jackets shoulders? What size did you get? Even in her tops I am usually a 38 or 40 due to not only broad shoulders but a wide back and ribcage. Think true swimmers build. My shoulders are almost 17" across.



Sure! The size 34 jacket is 14" across (from shoulder pad edge to shoulder pad edge). My shoulders measure about 14.75" across so there is some buffer space in the top of the sleeves just under the shoulder pads. If your shoulders are almost 17" across, then maybe you should order the 38 and 40.  HTH!


----------



## Juice

Hi all!
Hope someone can pitch in and feedback on the napoli shirt and meriel shorts? I am looking to purchase but don't have easy access to IM. Anyone able to feedback?


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
I was in Paris this weekend and went to the IM store in Saint Germain. Unfortunately I was really disappointed and didn't buy anything. There were of course some amazing pieces, but I didn't think the pricing reflected the quality or the longevity of the styles/prints. I tried the Ludivine dress which was lovely, but at 850 Euro I didn't get it....I ended up spending the same amount in Maje and walked away with 4 gorgeous pieces!
I am hoping the winter collection will prove more inspiring for me....


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Well you should get one!  I can totally see the Andrew on you!
> 
> 
> 
> IM belts are the absolute BEST. I usually dress pretty basic but as soon as I slip on one of her embellished belts, the outfit is instantly transformed. In terms of cost per wear, you get a lot of bang for the buck with her belts!
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous!! Have a great time and definitely report back if you get a chance to do some IM hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful! So summery and light!





KristyDarling said:


> Sure! The size 34 jacket is 14" across (from shoulder pad edge to shoulder pad edge). My shoulders measure about 14.75" across so there is some buffer space in the top of the sleeves just under the shoulder pads. If your shoulders are almost 17" across, then maybe you should order the 38 and 40.  HTH!



Thanks Kristy, that is what I was thinking. My size is deceptive because I dress in a way that downplays my shoulder width. I do well with cropped jackets so probably the 38 will work but will try both. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I was in Paris this weekend and went to the IM store in Saint Germain. Unfortunately I was really disappointed and didn't buy anything. There were of course some amazing pieces, but I didn't think the pricing reflected the quality or the longevity of the styles/prints. I tried the Ludivine dress which was lovely, but at 850 Euro I didn't get it....I ended up spending the same amount in Maje and walked away with 4 gorgeous pieces!
> I am hoping the winter collection will prove more inspiring for me....



Thanks for the update!  I feel that way about some IM pieces.  Would love to see what you got, hope there's a Maje thread.  I have been looking at Sandro also.

Have a great time!


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Thanks Kristy, that is what I was thinking. My size is deceptive because I dress in a way that downplays my shoulder width. I do well with cropped jackets so probably the 38 will work but will try both. Thanks so much for your help!



Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> What a coincidence -- I just received an email from MO saying they are in and ready to ship.  Not shipped yet,  just ready...





KristyDarling said:


> Me too! My email said they charged the remaining balance and it's ready to ship.



My skirt was just charged. Hopefully they send me a shipment notification. I've had packages show up without any heads up before.


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I was in Paris this weekend and went to the IM store in Saint Germain. Unfortunately I was really disappointed and didn't buy anything. There were of course some amazing pieces, but I didn't think the pricing reflected the quality or the longevity of the styles/prints. I tried the Ludivine dress which was lovely, but at 850 Euro I didn't get it....I ended up spending the same amount in Maje and walked away with 4 gorgeous pieces!
> I am hoping the winter collection will prove more inspiring for me....





arguspeace said:


> Thanks for the update!  I feel that way about some IM pieces.  Would love to see what you got, hope there's a Maje thread.  I have been looking at Sandro also.
> 
> Have a great time!



*bbags* -- Sounds like you had a wonderful time in Paris! I've been feeling the same way about the value of IM recently. Despite buying a few pieces this season, I feel that some of the boho styles/prints aren't as fresh anymore. Thus, I'm really excited about her F/W 2013 collection -- it'll be such a welcome change, for me anyway.

Which Maje pieces did you get?

I'm also dipping my toes into Maje and Sandro. I recently got  a silk beach print sleeveless T from Maje and the Tropique palm T from Sandro. 

*argus* -- There's a Maje/Sandro thread somewhere...I'll try to dig it up.

Sorry, back to topic now!


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I was in Paris this weekend and went to the IM store in Saint Germain. Unfortunately I was really disappointed and didn't buy anything. There were of course some amazing pieces, but I didn't think the pricing reflected the quality or the longevity of the styles/prints. I tried the Ludivine dress which was lovely, but at 850 Euro I didn't get it....I ended up spending the same amount in Maje and walked away with 4 gorgeous pieces!
> I am hoping the winter collection will prove more inspiring for me....




I like the Ludivine dress too but feel the same way as you about the price.  Feeling a bit lukewarm about IM generally at the moment, which is nice for a change  
But yay for Maje!!!


----------



## juneping

Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Oh no! Hope you're feeling better. And much better once you get your necklace!


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Ouch!  My friend had that.  Hope you feel better soon.  Looking forward to modeling pix!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Dear...sorry to hear what you just went thru....  Get well soon


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle


Oh no -- sounds terrible! Glad you're better!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I was in Paris this weekend and went to the IM store in Saint Germain. Unfortunately I was really disappointed and didn't buy anything. There were of course some amazing pieces, but I didn't think the pricing reflected the quality or the longevity of the styles/prints. I tried the Ludivine dress which was lovely, but at 850 Euro I didn't get it....I ended up spending the same amount in Maje and walked away with 4 gorgeous pieces!
> I am hoping the winter collection will prove more inspiring for me....



aww...I love the Ludivine dress, too!  It's very shear- does it come with a slip or lining?  It is pretty pricey and I hate it when I have to figure out underpinnings on my own!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Feel better!  shingles are so awful!


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies for your kindness....
i think the worst is over but still fatigue. gained back my appetite today...
shingles are really awful...


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Poor thing! Glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> thank you ladies for your kindness....
> i think the worst is over but still fatigue. gained back my appetite today...
> shingles are really awful...


Thanks care June.. hope u are feeling better today


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> thank you ladies for your kindness....
> i think the worst is over but still fatigue. gained back my appetite today...
> shingles are really awful...



Eek! Get well soon, dear June.


----------



## bbagsforever

mercer said:


> aww...I love the Ludivine dress, too!  It's very shear- does it come with a slip or lining?  It is pretty pricey and I hate it when I have to figure out underpinnings on my own!



Hi Mercer

The Ludivine dress is sheer on the top but there is an in built slip from the waist down. You would have to wear a top under it or it would be too revealing. I also has to size down as it was quite big. It was gorgeous so is still on my wish list, but I might wait to see if it goes on sale....


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> *bbags* -- Sounds like you had a wonderful time in Paris! I've been feeling the same way about the value of IM recently. Despite buying a few pieces this season, I feel that some of the boho styles/prints aren't as fresh anymore. Thus, I'm really excited about her F/W 2013 collection -- it'll be such a welcome change, for me anyway.
> 
> Which Maje pieces did you get?
> 
> I'm also dipping my toes into Maje and Sandro. I recently got  a silk beach print sleeveless T from Maje and the Tropique palm T from Sandro.
> 
> *argus* -- There's a Maje/Sandro thread somewhere...I'll try to dig it up.
> 
> Sorry, back to topic now!


From Maje I got a gorgeous purpley neon knit, a light summer coat, some khaki slouchy slacks and a cropped jacket with fringing....I could have bought out the whole store, I loved all of it!


----------



## bbagsforever

Check out this winter preview...some of these pieces are awesome, hope the pricing isn't too out of control!
http://elysewalker.com/index.php/designer-spotlight/isabel-marant-fall-2013-preview/


----------



## bbagsforever

One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Oh no, but I'm glad you're getting better! Hope you'll continue to get more rest. I know a few people who have had it and it's no fun.  My co-worker had it and ended up giving me the chicken pox.


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Good luck and let us know how it goes!



I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle


OH, June, get well soon! That hurts! Well, once you get your lovely necklace, give us a peek OK? Hugs to you dear


----------



## KristyDarling

bbagsforever said:


> One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.



Great outfit, and I love the Otways! Such an iconic boot! Lucky you. 



megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.



Huh! Weird about the Barneys site! Hopefully they'll get their act together and fix that bug. But it's just as well -- always better to get your order sooner rather than later, and Elyse Walker delivers great service. Can't wait to hear your review of the Andrew! And I can't wait to see your new red belt!!!  I love how you styled the Double Elvis....such a cool piece!


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times.


 I am glad you found another way of getting what you wanted, you are a pro! I love the belt and your sandals too? By whom?


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.



Always so chic! And nice haul from Maje!


----------



## HiromiT

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.



LOVE the belt and such a pretty ensemble! I was admiring your sandals too.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.



I love the whole outfit!  Great picture composition too


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.



You look so summery...can't wait to see the red one too!

Re: Barneys...I have had so many problems with their website, including the same one you had...one reason I am so glad an IM store opened in LA


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Mercer
> 
> The Ludivine dress is sheer on the top but there is an in built slip from the waist down. You would have to wear a top under it or it would be too revealing. I also has to size down as it was quite big. It was gorgeous so is still on my wish list, but I might wait to see if it goes on sale....



Thanks for the info- so helpful!  I'll definitely have my eye on it come sale time, too 

You look amazing in your latest picture!  Love those Otways!


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.



Super cute,  meg!  Goes with your great smile!


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Great outfit, and I love the Otways! Such an iconic boot! Lucky you.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh! Weird about the Barneys site! Hopefully they'll get their act together and fix that bug. But it's just as well -- always better to get your order sooner rather than later, and Elyse Walker delivers great service. Can't wait to hear your review of the Andrew! And I can't wait to see your new red belt!!!  I love how you styled the Double Elvis....such a cool piece!


Thanks Kristy, I can't wait to get the Andrew. I hope it fits. I can't stand anything too tight across my back or shoulders.


flower71 said:


> I am glad you found another way of getting what you wanted, you are a pro! I love the belt and your sandals too? By whom?


Thanks Flower, since I do most of my shopping online I am pretty good at finding what I am looking for. The sandals are Miu Miu starfish sandals from last season. They have a similar pair this season that look a little less blingy. They are also less expensive. Last summer I hurt my knee and had to buy flat shoes since I couldn't wear heels for several months, but also needed them to be cute enough to be worn with skirts and casual summer dresses which is mostly what I wear during the summer. 


HiromiT said:


> LOVE the belt and such a pretty ensemble! I was admiring your sandals too.


Thank you. I was heading for a pedicure and they are perfect to put on afterwards.


arguspeace said:


> You look so summery...can't wait to see the red one too!
> 
> Re: Barneys...I have had so many problems with their website, including the same one you had...one reason I am so glad an IM store opened in LA


It was really hot the last few days, well hotter than I like for this time of the year. I try and stay away from Barney's online site for just that reason. Plus my last two purchases were less than adequate, I vowed only to buy from them as a last resort. Glad I was able to find the jacket elsewhere.


mercer said:


> Super cute,  meg!  Goes with your great smile!


Thank you mercer!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle


June, get well soon sweetie.



bbagsforever said:


> One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.


Love those boots.



megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.


IM belts are so tempting, love especially the Elvis. Meg, looking good as ever


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> June, get well soon sweetie.
> 
> 
> Love those boots.
> 
> 
> IM belts are so tempting, love especially the Elvis. Meg, looking good as ever



Thank you so much. I received my red Elvis belt tonight and it is stunning. I love it and can't wait to wear it. My Andrew jacket will be here tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> Got the shipping notice of the necklace....afterall got something nice after my long painful shingles battle



Oh June I am so sorry to read this. I hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Jayne1

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.


So pretty!!  So is your nail polish -- what colour is it?


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.



Love your entire outfits!!  Hope to see more of your modeling pictures.


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.


There is only one thing that outshines your outfit - your smile!


----------



## megt10

Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!!  So is your nail polish -- what colour is it?



Thanks Jayne, it is one of those gel polishes that doesn't have a name. I just choose a color.


----------



## juneping

Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
> Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.



Take care of yourself June. I can't wait to see the necklace.


----------



## megt10

Well my Andrew jacket arrived this evening and it doesn't fit. It is too big in the waist and too tight across the back. I am bummed. A larger size would need to really be tailored down in the waist so this is one I will just have to enjoy seeing on others. It is gorgeous.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
> Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.


Hey June-got my necklace today too. Love it! Would like to see the silver on you. I got the bronze. Good to hear that you're on the mend. Have a speedy recovery dear! 



bbagsforever said:


> One more post from me- recent pic of me in my Otway boots, one of my favourite IM pieces.


Those are still my favorite boots from her! Very cool outfit! 



megt10 said:


> I tried ordering from Barneys, and it kept saying that I needed to add my address. I kept doing it, and it kept saying it. I must have tried 10 times. Mind you I have ordered from them in the past. Finally gave up and googled the jacket and found it at Forward by Elyse Walker in a size 40 which I think will be the right size. I ordered from them and according to my invoice it should arrive tomorrow since it is only a few mile away. In the meantime here is a pic of my Double Elvis belt in white. My red single should arrive tonight.  The belt looks good with jeans through the loops, but it was too hot yesterday so I wore it with a skirt at the waist. I tried it both loose which I thought was fine except it kept moving all over and then I pulled it together and knotted it since the strap then was way too long and there is no loop to keep the strap from flopping over.


Agree with everyone-your smile is a million bucks! 



megt10 said:


> Well my Andrew jacket arrived this evening and it doesn't fit. It is too big in the waist and too tight across the back. I am bummed. A larger size would need to really be tailored down in the waist so this is one I will just have to enjoy seeing on others. It is gorgeous.


Awww...too bad! I'm sure you will find another IM beauty to replace this jacket.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
> Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.



Glad to hear  you are taking good care of yourself!  Hang in there!  I'm excited to see a picture of the new necklace, too!


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> Well my Andrew jacket arrived this evening and it doesn't fit. It is too big in the waist and too tight across the back. I am bummed. A larger size would need to really be tailored down in the waist so this is one I will just have to enjoy seeing on others. It is gorgeous.



Bummer!  Good thing there's always something else to covet with IM!


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Well my Andrew jacket arrived this evening and it doesn't fit. It is too big in the waist and too tight across the back. I am bummed. A larger size would need to really be tailored down in the waist so this is one I will just have to enjoy seeing on others. It is gorgeous.



I am hugely bummed, Meg! So sorry it didn't work out.  I was hoping we could be jacket twins! Maybe next time.


----------



## am2022

hope im not too late june in sending you a "get well soon" note... hope you feel better soon!
Meg: loving the summer look and the belt... can't wait for your red one as well
Bbags: ITA! Otways are amazing!!!
Necklace ladies: please please do post mod pics... 




juneping said:


> Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
> Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.


----------



## Jaded81

Just popping by to say I hope you're feeling much better!! 





juneping said:


> Ladies, thanks again for your kindness!!
> Got the necklace, it's absolutely beautiful. Hopefully I can take come mod pic next week. Will be home resting for the entire week.


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm so jealous of the ladies who have already received their necklaces from MO! Being on the West Coast I'm not getting mine til next Tuesday.


----------



## megt10

jellylicious said:


> Hey June-got my necklace today too. Love it! Would like to see the silver on you. I got the bronze. Good to hear that you're on the mend. Have a speedy recovery dear!
> 
> 
> Those are still my favorite boots from her! Very cool outfit!
> 
> 
> Agree with everyone-your smile is a million bucks!
> 
> 
> Awww...too bad! I'm sure you will find another IM beauty to replace this jacket.


Thanks so much Jellylicious. I am sure that I can find something else that I just have to have 


mercer said:


> Bummer!  Good thing there's always something else to covet with IM!


Yep, I have the coveting gene 


KristyDarling said:


> I am hugely bummed, Meg! So sorry it didn't work out.  I was hoping we could be jacket twins! Maybe next time.


I know, I was hoping so too. Yours looks so good on you, but I am just so broad across my back from years of swimming that it always makes buying jackets difficult. I was hoping because it was cropped it would work.


amacasa said:


> hope im not too late june in sending you a "get well soon" note... hope you feel better soon!
> Meg: loving the summer look and the belt... can't wait for your red one as well
> Bbags: ITA! Otways are amazing!!!
> Necklace ladies: please please do post mod pics...


Thank you so much Amacasa. I have already worn it once but didn't get pics. If I wear it today I will try and get a few pics.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the Irina pant from the main line? They look so cute and flattering, and I love IM's take on Hawaiian print (and I love Elvis, her main inspiration for this season). However I can only find the pants on Matches, and I have never bought from them before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2146824


Farfetch has the blue version now!


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> Farfetch has the blue version now!



Thanks for the info! I think I prefer the black and they are sold out at Creatures of Comfort. I guess it wasn't meant to be, oh well!


----------



## megt10

Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.



Nice, love your jacket and shoes too


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.



LOVE IT! As usual, you've put together an impeccable outfit.  Looking gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.



Forever wonderful *meg *


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.


i love the whole outfit!


----------



## am2022

Nice one meg!!!


----------



## am2022

Lazios with smile or die scarf and wooden herringbone bracelet!


----------



## am2022

Clearer pic of the lazios!


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.



You look like spring!  Another great outfit!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Lazios with smile or die scarf and wooden herringbone bracelet!



Laid back chic!  You look great!


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> Clearer pic of the lazios!


Perfect!


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.


You look amazing and the jacket brightens the whole outfit!


----------



## stefeilnately

amacasa said:


> Lazios with smile or die scarf and wooden herringbone bracelet!


Yay finally an outfit post from you! So chic and haute!


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> Nice, love your jacket and shoes too





KristyDarling said:


> LOVE IT! As usual, you've put together an impeccable outfit.  Looking gorgeous!





papertiger said:


> Forever wonderful *meg *





flower71 said:


> i love the whole outfit!





amacasa said:


> Nice one meg!!!



Thank you so much ladies for your kind words.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Lazios with smile or die scarf and wooden herringbone bracelet!


You look fantastic Amacasa.


mercer said:


> You look like spring!  Another great outfit!





stefeilnately said:


> You look amazing and the jacket brightens the whole outfit!



Thank you so much. Next time a better pic of the belt.


----------



## KristyDarling

amacasa said:


> Lazios with smile or die scarf and wooden herringbone bracelet!



Excellent rocker look! I adore it!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Clearer pic of the lazios!


Love this look, hot mama!


----------



## juneping

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.





amacasa said:


> Clearer pic of the lazios!



you both look so great!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> you both look so great!!


Are you feeling OK?


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Are you feeling OK?



hi flower,

thanks for asking. my left part of the head still in pain and the pain in my left eye is subsiding a lot. now i am waiting for the crust of fall off. i am seeing an acupuncturist who told me to do 15 sessions to prevent future complications. twice a week so will be done with all this in June. and my eye doc also told me to go back to see him next week. he also mentioned it might come back to my eye though unlikely. 
most of the docs are concern about my left eye....
i am glad i have the necklace to cheer me up a little


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> hi flower,
> 
> thanks for asking. my left part of the head still in pain and the pain in my left eye is subsiding a lot. now i am waiting for the crust of fall off. i am seeing an acupuncturist who told me to do 15 sessions to prevent future complications. twice a week so will be done with all this in June. and my eye doc also told me to go back to see him next week. he also mentioned it might come back to my eye though unlikely.
> most of the docs are concern about my left eye....
> i am glad i have the necklace to cheer me up a little


oh let's have a look! you girls have been talking about this necklace and In still don't know which one?


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> hi flower,
> 
> thanks for asking. my left part of the head still in pain and the pain in my left eye is subsiding a lot. now i am waiting for the crust of fall off. i am seeing an acupuncturist who told me to do 15 sessions to prevent future complications. twice a week so will be done with all this in June. and my eye doc also told me to go back to see him next week. he also mentioned it might come back to my eye though unlikely.
> most of the docs are concern about my left eye....
> i am glad i have the necklace to cheer me up a little




oh, you poor thing!  You got it in the eye, too?  That is the worst!  I can't imagine how painful that must have been.  Stay strong June!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> oh, you poor thing!  You got it in the eye, too?  That is the worst!  I can't imagine how painful that must have been.  Stay strong June!



Yes I think I really got the worst case here....sigh...but I am glad the worst is over. And no damage to my eye so far.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Clearer pic of the lazios!


You look hot mama! 



juneping said:


> Yes I think I really got the worst case here....sigh...but I am glad the worst is over. And no damage to my eye so far.


Sounds like you went through a lot-TG that your eye has no damage. I didn't know that can happen. Take it easy!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> hi flower,
> 
> thanks for asking. my left part of the head still in pain and the pain in my left eye is subsiding a lot. now i am waiting for the crust of fall off. i am seeing an acupuncturist who told me to do 15 sessions to prevent future complications. twice a week so will be done with all this in June. and my eye doc also told me to go back to see him next week. he also mentioned it might come back to my eye though unlikely.
> most of the docs are concern about my left eye....
> i am glad i have the necklace to cheer me up a little


We'll be checking in on you, girl. Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## juneping

i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## tonkamama

Beautiful!!  I love your necklace!!  *June glad you feel much better now.* 


juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.



Great necklace June. I am glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## cakegirl

I have this on hold and am trying to decide. Should I go for it?
http://www.barneys.com/Étoile-Isabel-Marant-Seth-Jumpsuit/502243307,default,pd.html


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.


Glad to you see better and posting!! Necklace look lovely


----------



## dbaby

Received the Bertille skirt from MO yesterday. The fit this season indeed runs small. This is a 38. Fit fine but I didn't like the material and cut. It's like a thick cotton twill with the studded detail on the edges. I didn't like how the zipper was on the side and had no hook closure. It's going back!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! June... looking better and hope you are indeed feeling better!!!  Fab necklace!

Lovely MARANT LADIES!! THank you all for the sweet words!!!  



juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## am2022

love love this skirt dbaby!!! the detail is just divine.. but if it doesn't work. then of course send it back... its too much money if you are not in love with it right? 


dbaby said:


> Received the Bertille skirt from MO yesterday. The fit this season indeed runs small. This is a 38. Fit fine but I didn't like the material and cut. It's like a thick cotton twill with the studded detail on the edges. I didn't like how the zipper was on the side and had no hook closure. It's going back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163806


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.



June -- so glad that you are up and about again! Hope you continue to feel better. Love the necklace and your entire outfit!


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> Received the Bertille skirt from MO yesterday. The fit this season indeed runs small. This is a 38. Fit fine but I didn't like the material and cut. It's like a thick cotton twill with the studded detail on the edges. I didn't like how the zipper was on the side and had no hook closure. It's going back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163806


Cute style and print, but cotton twill is a bit odd for a summer skirt. I'm sorry it didn't work out but you'll have the funds for something else.


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:


> Received the Bertille skirt from MO yesterday. The fit this season indeed runs small. This is a 38. Fit fine but I didn't like the material and cut. It's like a thick cotton twill with the studded detail on the edges. I didn't like how the zipper was on the side and had no hook closure. It's going back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2163806



Sorry that you did not like the material and cut.  It is cute tho...  I agree let it go and get something beautiful to fit your lifestyle.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Wore my red Elvis belt yesterday. Sorry I didn't get a better pic of the belt, but I was racing to get to an appointment.



Beautiful outfits!!



amacasa said:


> Clearer pic of the lazios!



Rocker chic!!


----------



## juneping

ladies,

thank you all for your sweet comments....


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
Sneaky shot I took of the IM window when I was in Paris a couple of weeks ago. Love the tops this season but not the cropped cut, I am tall already so looks a bit ridiculous on me.


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> i think my camera was broken..the image came out pretty off.
> anyway, it's good enough to show the necklace...can't believe it's sold out everywhere.



Love the whole outfit!  The necklace looks like it will go with a lot


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Sneaky shot I took of the IM window when I was in Paris a couple of weeks ago. Love the tops this season but not the cropped cut, I am tall already so looks a bit ridiculous on me.



Thx for sharing!  I have never been to her stores in Paris, can't wait


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful outfits!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rocker chic!!



Thanks Tonka.


----------



## gymangel812

im sandrine? skirt i bought at the boutique in LA (boutique was lovely and the SAs were nice!)


----------



## arguspeace

gymangel812 said:


> im sandrine? skirt i bought at the boutique in LA (boutique was lovely and the SAs were nice!)



Cute!!!  Love the colors.


----------



## arguspeace

Does anyone know if the Carol sandals with the higher heel comes in brown?  So far I have only been able to find the one with the 2.25 in. heel-

http://www.barneys.com/Isabel-Marant-Caroll/502546836,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS&index=8

I didn't know a higher one existed until I went to Barneys today-

http://www.barneys.com/Isabel-Marant-Charlotte/502546940,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS&index=10

The SA said the 4.75 in. only comes in black, but I don't know if that means Barneys only carries the higher ones in black.  I tried on both, and the 4.75 in. was more comfortable and looked better (on me anyway...)

Also it's weird that the black one I tried on had a wood colored heel, whereas the one in the link above shows a black heel

Does anyone know the story with these sandals?


----------



## arguspeace

I just realized the higher ones are called Charlotte, ooooooops!!!


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> im sandrine? skirt i bought at the boutique in LA (boutique was lovely and the SAs were nice!)



You look so cute in this skirt. I wish she made this one in a knee length version. I just love everything about it.


----------



## stefeilnately

I am wearing a blouse from IM's 2009 collection. The details are gorgeous! I want to thank flower71 for her help in getting it

Sorry my camera cant really capture the details so here is the runway pic..


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing a blouse from IM's 2009 collection. The details are gorgeous! I want to thank flower71 for her help in getting it
> 
> Sorry my camera cant really capture the details so here is the runway pic..


Yahoo, I get to see you in it! It's beautiful and so worth the hassle! Isn't it so delicate and chic? I am so glad it fit and you are rockin it.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> im sandrine? skirt i bought at the boutique in LA (boutique was lovely and the SAs were nice!)





stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing a blouse from IM's 2009 collection. The details are gorgeous! I want to thank flower71 for her help in getting it
> 
> Sorry my camera cant really capture the details so here is the runway pic..


It is so pretty and looks great on you.


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> Yahoo, I get to see you in it! It's beautiful and so worth the hassle! Isn't it so delicate and chic? I am so glad it fit and you are rockin it.


It's so pretty I want to cry.. Lol! A million thanks flower71 and


----------



## stefeilnately

megt10 said:


> It is so pretty and looks great on you.


Thanks dear!!


----------



## arguspeace

stefeilnately said:


> I am wearing a blouse from IM's 2009 collection. The details are gorgeous! I want to thank flower71 for her help in getting it
> 
> Sorry my camera cant really capture the details so here is the runway pic..



Cute!!!


----------



## chiaraV

I have a doubt..do the carol sandals (lower heel) comes only with the brown heel or also in black as seen on the runway?I've only seen it in brown in all the online stores!


----------



## flirtsy

i can't decide between these 3...what do you think?


----------



## chiaraV

flirtsy said:


> i can't decide between these 3...what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2170082
> View attachment 2170083
> 
> View attachment 2170084



hawaiian skirt for sure


----------



## flower71

flirtsy said:


> i can't decide between these 3...what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2170082
> View attachment 2170083
> 
> View attachment 2170084


if you can wear the hawaian skirt, that'll be my choice for sure


----------



## flower71

chiaraV said:


> I have a doubt..do the carol sandals (lower heel) comes only with the brown heel or also in black as seen on the runway?I've only seen it in brown in all the online stores!


It comes in White, black and camel( I don't know if there are other colours but those I know of for sure)


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> It comes in White, black and camel( I don't know if there are other colours but those I know of for sure)



Those are the three colors I have seen for Carol.  For Charlotte I have seen black in person and online, but the only place I can find Charlotte in brown is Moda Operandi and the trunk show had long ended


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> if you can wear the hawaian skirt, that'll be my choice for sure



I agree with flower


----------



## flower71

pics of the Caroll


----------



## chiaraV

flower71 said:


> 67.215.227.235/images/p/fw/p/ISAB-WZ26_V1.jpg67.215.227.235/images/p/fw/p/ISAB-WZ27_V1.jpg
> 67.215.227.235/images/p/fw/p/ISAB-WZ33_V1.jpg
> pics of the Caroll



and do you know if the black ones also come with the black wooden heel or only brown heel?thanks


----------



## arguspeace

chiaraV said:


> and do you know if the black ones also come with the black wooden heel or only brown heel?thanks



The only black heel I have seen is on the black Charlotte, every Carol I have seen both online and at Barneys has wood heel.  Hth


----------



## megt10

flirtsy said:


> i can't decide between these 3...what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2170082
> View attachment 2170083
> 
> View attachment 2170084



All 3 
No wonder my financial advisor wants to have a little chat with me


----------



## am2022

nice one meg!



megt10 said:


> All 3
> No wonder my financial advisor wants to have a little chat with me


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> nice one meg!


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> All 3
> No wonder my financial advisor wants to have a little chat with me



 You made me giggle, Meg!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of me in the Daste jacket. One of my favourite pieces from last season!


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> You made me giggle, Meg!!


Always like to make people laugh 


bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Daste jacket. One of my favourite pieces from last season!



This is such a gorgeous jacket! I love it.


----------



## bbagsforever

And another one from me- the Sade jacket, Madelia shirt and Dicker boots!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> And another one from me- the Sade jacket, Madelia shirt and Dicker boots!


You make every outfit look awesome Such style...
Do you know your Dries Van Noten plaid shirt is sold out everywhere (I was searching for it after seeing a modpic of you...oh well, good for my wallet!)


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> All 3
> No wonder my financial advisor wants to have a little chat with me


luv ya!


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> You make every outfit look awesome Such style...
> Do you know your Dries Van Noten plaid shirt is sold out everywhere (I was searching for it after seeing a modpic of you...oh well, good for my wallet!)



Hahaha I know, I was very lucky to get one. Found it at Selfridges here in London. Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> And another one from me- the Sade jacket, Madelia shirt and Dicker boots!



I agree with Flower you do make everything look good. I went searching for the jacket you posted yesterday, lol. I couldn't find it of course. I am consoling myself with ordering the Elvis sandals in white.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> And another one from me- the Sade jacket, Madelia shirt and Dicker boots!



Love your entire outfit!


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> I agree with Flower you do make everything look good. I went searching for the jacket you posted yesterday, lol. I couldn't find it of course. I am consoling myself with ordering the Elvis sandals in white.



Thanks! Yes I think the Daste is sold out, I have seen it on Ebay a few times though.
Am jealous of your Elvis sandals, let us know what you think when you receive them!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> And another one from me- the Sade jacket, Madelia shirt and Dicker boots!





bbagsforever said:


> Thanks! Yes I think the Daste is sold out, I have seen it on Ebay a few times though.
> Am jealous of your Elvis sandals, let us know what you think when you receive them!



I will, and if you see the Daste jacket anywhere would you pm me, please. Not sure of the size but one of the larger sizes to accommodate my broad shoulders


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> I will, and if you see the Daste jacket anywhere would you pm me, please. Not sure of the size but one of the larger sizes to accommodate my broad shoulders



Will do!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Will do!



Thank you


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone have the Etoiles Greta dress? 
I'm having a problem; online on various websites, the retail is set at $525 (+tax) USD. However, at TNT in Canada, they retail at $1295. I called the store and asked the sales girl about it though, and according to her, it's a slightly longer below-the-knee version.

I know that the CAD is lower than the USD, but not by that much, so that price is not justified. Unless it's a completely different dress.

Has anyone seen the "longer" dress? I'm going down to TNT this weekend.


----------



## Greentea

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Daste jacket. One of my favourite pieces from last season!



I adore this jacket - perfect


----------



## bloomiesgal

I have the Greta dress in black and paid $525 at the store in LA.  It is definitely not long and runs generous.


----------



## flower71

A pic (sorry for the bad quality!). Spring still is taking its time to actually bring the sun out...You get the idea of what I wore yesterday. IM cardi coat from A/W2011, plaid shirt from a few seasons ago and an old IM belt/necklace..nearly total look (Acne jeans and boots)


----------



## KristyDarling

flower71 said:


> A pic (sorry for the bad quality!). Spring still is taking its time to actually bring the sun out...You get the idea of what I wore yesterday. IM cardi coat from A/W2011, plaid shirt from a few seasons ago and an old IM belt/necklace..nearly total look (Acne jeans and boots)



Slouchy cozy perfection on top and clean lines down below. Looking gorgeous as usual. Love it!


----------



## flower71

KristyDarling said:


> Slouchy cozy perfection on top and clean lines down below. Looking gorgeous as usual. Love it!


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> A pic (sorry for the bad quality!). Spring still is taking its time to actually bring the sun out...You get the idea of what I wore yesterday. IM cardi coat from A/W2011, plaid shirt from a few seasons ago and an old IM belt/necklace..nearly total look (Acne jeans and boots)



You look great. I am so jealous, it is 103 here today.


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> A pic (sorry for the bad quality!). Spring still is taking its time to actually bring the sun out...You get the idea of what I wore yesterday. IM cardi coat from A/W2011, plaid shirt from a few seasons ago and an old IM belt/necklace..nearly total look (Acne jeans and boots)


Love the colours on that plaid shirt.. You embody the Dries woman, Flower!!


----------



## arguspeace

stefeilnately said:


> Love the colours on that plaid shirt.. You embody the Dries woman, Flower!!



Couldn't agree more


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> Couldn't agree more





stefeilnately said:


> Love the colours on that plaid shirt.. You embody the Dries woman, Flower!!





megt10 said:


> You look great. I am so jealous, it is 103 here today.


Thank you girls, you 're too sweet! 
I am taking out an item everyday for a roll, my idea of shopping my closet. I do think I have enough to get through summer (if I can resist the sales, yikes!)
I still haven't worn my Spring buys, the weather is not helping me...Have you been wearing this season clothes yet?


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> A pic (sorry for the bad quality!). Spring still is taking its time to actually bring the sun out...You get the idea of what I wore yesterday. IM cardi coat from A/W2011, plaid shirt from a few seasons ago and an old IM belt/necklace..nearly total look (Acne jeans and boots)



Perfect as always, ms flower!!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> Thank you girls, you 're too sweet!
> I am taking out an item everyday for a roll, my idea of shopping my closet. I do think I have enough to get through summer (if I can resist the sales, yikes!)
> I still haven't worn my Spring buys, the weather is not helping me...Have you been wearing this season clothes yet?


Excited to see your up and coming summer outfits! I have been wearing the Sandrine skirt quite a bit. I recently scored the Buny blouse on ebay and cant wait to wear it with white capri pants too!


----------



## megt10

My Elvis sandals arrived late last night and I really like them but they are stiff and going to need some break in. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them but DH thought they were really cute and was telling me all the things I could wear them with, lol. Like I need to be enabled. I got a pair of the IME shorts that I am going to wear them with probably tomorrow and will get pics.


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> My Elvis sandals arrived late last night and I really like them but they are stiff and going to need some break in. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them but DH thought they were really cute and was telling me all the things I could wear them with, lol. Like I need to be enabled. I got a pair of the IME shorts that I am going to wear them with probably tomorrow and will get pics.



That's funny!  Looking forward to the pix


----------



## am2022

yay!!! First elvis mod pics here at TPF.. can't wait Meg!!! been very busy but decided to browse barneys warehouse last night... holly molly... marant is down to 70% and there are still some kylie pumps left...

go get them ladies!



megt10 said:


> My Elvis sandals arrived late last night and I really like them but they are stiff and going to need some break in. I wasn't sure if I was going to keep them but DH thought they were really cute and was telling me all the things I could wear them with, lol. Like I need to be enabled. I got a pair of the IME shorts that I am going to wear them with probably tomorrow and will get pics.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
Juneping inspired me to get them!


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



You look beautiful, great picture too!


----------



## bbagsforever

arguspeace said:


> You look beautiful, great picture too!



Thanks!


----------



## jellylicious

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



They look great on you! Beautiful scenery.


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



My goodness, how pretty!


----------



## am2022

adorable!!! 



bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!


----------



## gymangel812

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!


lovely!! who makes your shirt??


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



Gorgeous! I still want those shorts. It looks you paired it with an A Wang tee?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!


pretty! love the scenery too...


----------



## bbagsforever

gymangel812 said:


> lovely!! who makes your shirt??



It's an Alexander Wang tee. These are not cheap but they are the best tees I have found. Soft and don't loose their shape after a few washes.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



I love your outfit. I wanted these shorts but can't find in my size.


----------



## jamandhoney

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



Gorgeous outfit! Can I ask what size you take in the Salome shorts?


----------



## bbagsforever

jamandhoney said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Can I ask what you take in the Salome shorts?



I am a size US 6 or UK 10, I got the size 38 in the Salome which are perfect.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
I am hoping you can help me with a bit of a dilemma. I own the Flana jacket and the Reilly, when I was clearing out my closet yesterday I realised I don't get a lot of wear out of them and probably don't need to own both. On that basis, I was thinking about selling the Flana as the Reilly suits me a little better (not to say the Flana is not amazing)!
On the other hand, maybe I should keep the Flana as it is a collectors piece and I will wear it over the years...
What do you think?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I am hoping you can help me with a bit of a dilemma. I own the Flana jacket and the Reilly, when I was clearing out my closet yesterday I realised I don't get a lot of wear out of them and probably don't need to own both. On that basis, I was thinking about selling the Flana as the Reilly suits me a little better (not to say the Flana is not amazing)!
> On the other hand, maybe I should keep the Flana as it is a collectors piece and I will wear it over the years...
> What do you think?


Hi dear! Can we have some pics of these jackets? It'll help us in advising you, I think. The most important question in anycase is "will I wear it more than the other one"? A collector's piece is fine with me, but if you don't wear it, what's the point if it's just hanging in your closet? In both cases, they are awesome jackets


----------



## flower71

Reilly jacket:


----------



## flower71

Flana jacket:


----------



## flower71

For me, the Reilly is more wearable for everyday than the Flana. I'd keep the Reilly because I don't have a huge social (day/night) life


----------



## flirtsy

but the flana is more beautiful!  thats the one i'd keep, haha.


----------



## juneping

I'd keep both. They are both collector pieces and I am sure you'll want to wear either of them soon. 
Sorry I am not helping...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> I'd keep both. They are both collector pieces and I am sure you'll want to wear either of them soon.
> Sorry I am not helping...


Haha!I think this is the wrong thread to ask which one to keep...you really are not helpful, but it's true they both are unique pieces! Hope you are well


----------



## am2022

I would keep both ... I have jackets that I haven't worn as well ... Still waiting for that perfect occasion !


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Haha!I think this is the wrong thread to ask which one to keep...you really are not helpful, but it's true they both are unique pieces! Hope you are well



thanks flower!!
i am a lot better now. just waiting for the scar to fade...the numbness is almost all gone except by the eye/left of the nose bridge.


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> Hi dear! Can we have some pics of these jackets? It'll help us in advising you, I think. The most important question in anycase is "will I wear it more than the other one"? A collector's piece is fine with me, but if you don't wear it, what's the point if it's just hanging in your closet? In both cases, they are awesome jackets



Thanks Flower!
Here are a couple of snaps....agree with your point about there not being any point in having something that just hangs in your closet. I think I am leaning towards keeping the Reilly, but interested to hear what you ladies think!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks Flower!
> Here are a couple of snaps....agree with your point about there not being any point in having something that just hangs in your closet. I think I am leaning towards keeping the Reilly, but interested to hear what you ladies think!



I really love the 2nd jacket


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> I am hoping you can help me with a bit of a dilemma. I own the Flana jacket and the Reilly, when I was clearing out my closet yesterday I realised I don't get a lot of wear out of them and probably don't need to own both. On that basis, I was thinking about selling the Flana as the Reilly suits me a little better (not to say the Flana is not amazing)!
> On the other hand, maybe I should keep the Flana as it is a collectors piece and I will wear it over the years...
> What do you think?



I think you should keep both! The Reilly is def more wearable on a daily basis but if you think you'll eventually wear the Flana, then it's worth keeping. I imagine it will be even more difficult to find -- in good condition -- over the years. It's one of those iconic IM pieces and if you can spare the funds and closet space, just hang on to it. My two cents.


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> Reilly jacket:


Hmn...maybe mine is called something else. Is it the July?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Hmn...maybe mine is called something else. Is it the July?


The July it is...OMG you have an envious collection for sure...I prefer this one but that's just me


----------



## am2022

Both really !!!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks Flower!
> Here are a couple of snaps....agree with your point about there not being any point in having something that just hangs in your closet. I think I am leaning towards keeping the Reilly, but interested to hear what you ladies think!




I love them both, but if I had to choose, I would keep the Reilly.


----------



## Julide

I would keep both, they are different and beautiful!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Keep both keep both!!!


----------



## bbagsforever

mercer said:


> I love them both, but if I had to choose, I would keep the Reilly.



Agree- thanks so much for all your help ladies, I am going to keep the Reilly/July...


----------



## mercer

Any word on sales?  With Memorial day right around the corner, it seems like sales should be kicking in soon!


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> I love them both, but if I had to choose, I would keep the Reilly.



This is what I think too.   Both are iconic and I'd do everything I could to keep both, but if it's not an option, keep the July.


----------



## juneping

just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
i see this as a new chapter of my life....


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



You look so pretty!  I adore the new 'do!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> You look so pretty!  I adore the new 'do!



thank you mercer!!


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


You look great!


----------



## tonkamama

I love your new hair style...  looking great all put together as always!!  :urock:




juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



Love the jeans you look awesome June I love your new hair cut.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Bit of a staple item for me in the summer- the Salome shorts. Want these in all the different colours!
> Juneping inspired me to get them!



I found these finally in red and ordered them from Forward. I hope they fit I will find out tomorrow. Still need to post my Elvis flat sandals and my shorts as well.


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



Your new hairstyle is very chic, love the outfit as well!


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



Love your new 'do...and white jeans! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


I love your haircut!  You went to someone who know how to sculpt the best cut for your face!  Not every stylist can do that!


----------



## am2022

Good to see you again june!!! Hope you are feeling much better... yes.. its time for a new beginning after all that you went through... and what better way to start it ... haircut is always the best pick me up...  IMHO!!!
Here's to more mod pics!!!


juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


----------



## KristyDarling

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



Girl you are on FIYAH!!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wearing my Bobby's in Taupe today:


----------



## stefeilnately

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....




The haircut suits you and you are looking so fresh there!


----------



## amazingv

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


 
June:  LOVE your new haircut.  And as a shingles survivor I'm so glad to hear that your ordeal is over!!!!  Here's to new chapters! 

Hugs, V


----------



## juneping

thank you ladies!! you all are so awesome!!


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....


Love the haircut! and the outfit too


----------



## flower71

brigadeiro said:


> Wearing my Bobby's in Taupe today:


Cool pic, love the bomber jacket


----------



## brigadeiro

flower71 said:


> Cool pic, love the bomber jacket



Thanks *flower71*! I fell head over heels over the embroidery


----------



## am2022

adorable!!!


brigadeiro said:


> Wearing my Bobby's in Taupe today:


----------



## am2022

ladies..
sale alert!!! The new guard had put their marant stuff for 50% off... go get them!


----------



## brigadeiro

amacasa said:


> adorable!!!



Thanks *amacasa*! :shame:



amacasa said:


> ladies..
> sale alert!!! The new guard had put their marant stuff for 50% off... go get them!



I was there (to TNG) this time last week, and then shared about the sale last Friday on my blog, they had just received their new stock (Isabel Marant) too!


----------



## megt10

brigadeiro said:


> Wearing my Bobby's in Taupe today:



What an awesome pic. I love the Bobby's and that jacket is TDF! So cool and laid back.


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.



Very cute!  They are adorable in white.  You look so tan and ready for summer!


----------



## megt10

brigadeiro said:


> Wearing my Bobby's in Taupe today:





arguspeace said:


> Very cute!  They are adorable in white.  You look so tan and ready for summer!



Thanks. It has been really warm/hot here already. I am pretty active outdoors so I do get a tan quickly even with sunscreen.


----------



## mercer

Super cute, Meg!  Love the total look!


----------



## am2022

Meg.. you are rocking those elvis!!


----------



## HiromiT

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.



Love the sandals and your looong legs! You look wonderful, meg!


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.


lovely meg! How do they fit?


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> Super cute, Meg!  Love the total look!


Thanks so much Mercer.


amacasa said:


> Meg.. you are rocking those elvis!!


Thank you Amacasa, they are really pretty.


HiromiT said:


> Love the sandals and your looong legs! You look wonderful, meg!


Aww, thank you.



flower71 said:


> lovely meg! How do they fit?



Thanks Flower. They fit ok, I think they are breaking in. They are a pain to put on because the snaps are located at an awkward angle. Then there is also the issue of if I snap all 3 snaps they scrape my legs and I have super skinny lower legs. I have started leaving the last snap free and just snapping 2 of them. They won't be walking sandals for me.


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Thanks Flower. They fit ok, I think they are breaking in. They are a pain to put on because the snaps are located at an awkward angle. Then there is also the issue of if I snap all 3 snaps they scrape my legs and I have super skinny lower legs. I have started leaving the last snap free and just snapping 2 of them. They won't be walking sandals for me.


I love the look of these sandals but I know my feet won't bear them, the straps would be ruthless on my poor feet...I hope they work out for you, they are so cool! I still havent taken my pair of sandals out of the closet, maybe in a month or two??


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> I love the look of these sandals but I know my feet won't bear them, the straps would be ruthless on my poor feet...I hope they work out for you, they are so cool! I still havent taken my pair of sandals out of the closet, maybe in a month or two??



They are so cool and that is why I kept them. I am not wimpy when it comes to shoes I will wear pretty shoes even if they really hurt my feet. I just won't go for long walks in them or to the mall. For that I have my Bobbys


----------



## lapindelune

Love the entire outfit, Meg, the sandals are perfect!


----------



## megt10

lapindelune said:


> Love the entire outfit, Meg, the sandals are perfect!



Thank you Lapindelune.


----------



## dbaby

Some of the spring Marant sandals are already on sale at Neiman in Houston. They also have some camel leather dickers.


----------



## arguspeace

Thank you!

Creatures of Comfort is offering 15% off shoes with code shoes15.  They have Adele (curry) and Anaid (blue)


----------



## mercer

Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!

Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!


thanks for this! My lapaz sandals are still waiting for a walk outside!
You look great, happy gardening!


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.



FABULOUS! You rock the Elvises and your outfit is so light, pretty, and fresh! 



flower71 said:


> I love the look of these sandals but I know my feet won't bear them, the straps would be ruthless on my poor feet...I hope they work out for you, they are so cool! I still havent taken my pair of sandals out of the closet, maybe in a month or two??



I can relate!  As gorgeous as all of the SS13 sandals are, anything with a single skinny strap that goes directly across the instep means it's a non-starter for me. Darn wide feet! 



mercer said:


> Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!



I love this ensemble!! I've been coveting the Maxime and am crossing fingers that it'll make it to the sales!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.




Love love your sandals!!


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!




Fabulous!!   Love love your sandals, cardi...  everything!!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!



Love the sandals!!

Also if you wouldn't mind sharing about the fit too....I would be forever gratefull, my wallet, not so much!!


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> thanks for this! My lapaz sandals are still waiting for a walk outside!
> You look great, happy gardening!



You have these too? How is the fit? I want a pair but didn't know if they were wide or narrow across the foot. Plus I can't decide between the black or tan ones!!!


----------



## dbaby

these are the sale shoes Neiman carried. Let me know if you need an SA! I didn't like how the straps on the black sandals fit my ankles though.


----------



## Julide

dbaby said:


> View attachment 2194168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are the sale shoes Neiman carried. Let me know if you need an SA! I didn't like how the straps on the black sandals fit my ankles though.



Dbaby are the ones on the far right the lapaz? Ooooo!!! Sale!!


----------



## dbaby

Julide said:


> Dbaby are the ones on the far right the lapaz? Ooooo!!! Sale!!



Sorry! I don't know the names this season as I wasn't too interested in them but I might try on the pumps if they have my size. I think it's 30% off?


----------



## Julide

dbaby said:


> Sorry! I don't know the names this season as I wasn't too interested in them but I might try on the pumps if they have my size. I think it's 30% off?


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> I found these finally in red and ordered them from Forward. I hope they fit I will find out tomorrow. Still need to post my Elvis flat sandals and my shorts as well.


Yay let us know how you like them!


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.


are they comfy? They look great!
I tried the heel version but they weren't comfortable enough. Would consider the flats though, you look great!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!


----------



## eifitcon

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!



Beautiful! I really like the way you styled it!


----------



## megt10

mercer said:


> Off to the garden center!  Dumas top, Maxime cardigan and lapaz sandals- super comfortable!
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy holiday weekend!



That is an adorable outfit. Tou look great.


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> FABULOUS! You rock the Elvises and your outfit is so light, pretty, and fresh!
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate!  As gorgeous as all of the SS13 sandals are, anything with a single skinny strap that goes directly across the instep means it's a non-starter for me. Darn wide feet!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ensemble!! I've been coveting the Maxime and am crossing fingers that it'll make it to the sales!


Thanks Kristy.


tonkamama said:


> Love love your sandals!!


Thank you so much Tonkamama.


bbagsforever said:


> Yay let us know how you like them!


Love the shorts. I like how they resemble a skirt but aren't. A skirt that short I could never do at my age.


bbagsforever said:


> are they comfy? They look great!
> I tried the heel version but they weren't comfortable enough. Would consider the flats though, you look great!



This is what I posted to Flower a few pages back.
*Thanks Flower. They fit ok, I think they are breaking in. They are a pain to put on because the snaps are located at an awkward angle. Then there is also the issue of if I snap all 3 snaps they scrape my legs and I have super skinny lower legs. I have started leaving the last snap free and just snapping 2 of them. They won't be walking sandals for me.*


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!



I do too  We are shoe twins.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!



Love the colors!


----------



## Pembldon

This is such a long shot but here goes; I wondered if anyone would like to do a swap. I have an immaculate Hume top from last season in the black and cream and am really after the Helba preferably in blue. Size 36. Thanks


----------



## Isabelfan

juneping said:


> just got the white patchwork denim from yoox...and my new hair cut...
> i see this as a new chapter of my life....



Very chic! Good decision. &#128512;


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> thanks for this! My lapaz sandals are still waiting for a walk outside!
> You look great, happy gardening!



Thank you!  I hope you get a chance to wear your Lapaz soon!  They are super comfortable!



KristyDarling said:


> I love this ensemble!! I've been coveting the Maxime and am crossing fingers that it'll make it to the sales!



It's super soft- love it!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you find one!



tonkamama said:


> Fabulous!!   Love love your sandals, cardi...  everything!!



Thanks, hon!



Julide said:


> Love the sandals!!
> 
> Also if you wouldn't mind sharing about the fit too....I would be forever gratefull, my wallet, not so much!!


I'm a 39 or 40 in Marant.  I tried the 39s on and they were waaaay too small.  The 40's fit perfectly.  So I'd say if you are between sizes, definitely go up.




megt10 said:


> That is an adorable outfit. Tou look great.



Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!



Lovely!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> Thank you!  I hope you get a chance to wear your Lapaz soon!  They are super comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> It's super soft- love it!  I'll keep my fingers crossed that you find one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, hon!
> 
> 
> I'm a 39 or 40 in Marant.  I tried the 39s on and they were waaaay too small.  The 40's fit perfectly.  So I'd say if you are between sizes, definitely go up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sweetie!



Thank you Mercer!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of me in the Lindsey jacket. This piece has really grown on me, I love it now!




You look great!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

I tried the gorgeous Johnson jacket on for size.  
It's _so much nicer _in real life (the studs!!!) and could work with jeans (black, white, grey), leather pants/skirts, over dresses . . . but even on sale it's expensive.  
I'm thinking about it . . .


----------



## Blackpata

We love Isabel Marant! Ill be sending pics.


----------



## lalauriste

http://www.charlotteforshine.com/

New Etoile Fall/Winter


----------



## Sculli

lalauriste said:


> http://www.charlotteforshine.com/
> 
> New Etoile Fall/Winter



I like The starla blouse and iona jacket! Thx for The link .


----------



## jellybebe

I have been waiting for the Etoile look book for what feels like forever! So exciting! The Internet connection is slow so I can't see everything but so far I am liking the Ankara jacket, which could be very dangerous for my wallet. The Iona might be nice too, it reminds me of this season's Ariana jacket.


----------



## am2022

Everybody's looking faaaabbulous !!!
Mercer , bbags love the pairings !!
SL. : I would totally get that If I were you !!!


----------



## Jayne1

I LOVE fall Etoile!

Wish MO had pre-sales in Etoile, I'd get something right now and happily wait until September to receive it.


----------



## tonkamama

WOW...how exciting!!  Love...  IONA, DELPHE & NOWLES (the low heels booties).  Better save up now.


----------



## Jayne1

Now that sales ares starting, I'm thinking of getting a tee, which I wouldn't buy at full price.

Are there any tees (Etoile or Mainline) that are _not too skinny_ and _not too sheer_?


----------



## Bosco

Does anyone know when IM clothing goes on sale at Barney's and Net-a-Porter? I seem to recall that during the winter sales IM clothing went on sale a few days after the main sale started?


----------



## juneping

Barney's started the sales already but I don't know why IM is not online. I didn't check the store tho. But if you have a SA def ask them to hold items for you. 
Pls correct me if I am wrong


----------



## gymangel812

juneping said:


> Barney's started the sales already but I don't know why IM is not online. I didn't check the store tho. But if you have a SA def ask them to hold items for you.
> Pls correct me if I am wrong


do you (or anyone) have a good barneys clothing SA?


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Barney's started the sales already but I don't know why IM is not online. I didn't check the store tho. But if you have a SA def ask them to hold items for you.
> Pls correct me if I am wrong




I was told that IM sales always come later ...  Mid June.  

My SA does not know the exact schedule for pre-sale, I will update if I heard anything new.. I alredy told my SA my small wish list... 

Call your BNY SA and if your size is still available, they can pre-sale for you maybe a week ahead the public sales.


----------



## juneping

gymangel812 said:


> do you (or anyone) have a good barneys clothing SA?


sorry, i don't. i like buying online....


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> I was told that IM sales always come later ...  Mid June.
> 
> My SA does not know the exact schedule for pre-sale, I will update if I heard anything new.. I alredy told my SA my small wish list...
> 
> Call your BNY SA and if your size is still available, they can pre-sale for you maybe a week ahead the public sales.



Good to know! I have my eye on the Malky Hawaiian jacket from the main line...


----------



## bbagsforever

A few Marant items at once- Daste jacket, Betty sneakers, Firenze shirt. Love how her pieces all work together so well!


----------



## rocket06

bbagsforever said:


> A few Marant items at once- Daste jacket, Betty sneakers, Firenze shirt. Love how her pieces all work together so well!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> A few Marant items at once- Daste jacket, Betty sneakers, Firenze shirt. Love how her pieces all work together so well!



Stunning. My favorite jacket.


----------



## dbaby

I ordered the Mick shirt and the Mira dress in plum! Can't wait to receive them. I've been good and held off on purchasing anything from this collection until sales.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> A few Marant items at once- Daste jacket, Betty sneakers, Firenze shirt. Love how her pieces all work together so well!





dbaby said:


> I ordered the Mick shirt and the Mira dress in plum! Can't wait to receive them. I've been good and held off on purchasing anything from this collection until sales.



Oh I can't wait to see. I haven't found much on sale yet but I am always looking


----------



## jamandhoney

Does anyone own the Maverick Pullover? Does it run small? Do you suggest going up a size or two?


----------



## gymangel812

dbaby said:


> I ordered the Mick shirt and the Mira dress in plum! Can't wait to receive them. I've been good and held off on purchasing anything from this collection until sales.



 were  they on sale?  if  so where?


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> A few Marant items at once- Daste jacket, Betty sneakers, Firenze shirt. Love how her pieces all work together so well!


Perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

gymangel812 said:


> do you (or anyone) have a good barneys clothing SA?



Sorry I missed reading this post.  I will pm you my BNY SA later this evening so that you can get in touch with her.  She can only pre-sell you what they have on the floor...do you have anything in mind?


----------



## gymangel812

tonkamama said:


> Sorry I missed reading this post.  I will pm you my BNY SA later this evening so that you can get in touch with her.  She can only pre-sell you what they have on the floor...do you have anything in mind?


thanks, yes i have several items (from barneys site) i am looking for.


----------



## Juliex3

tonkamama said:


> Sorry I missed reading this post.  I will pm you my BNY SA later this evening so that you can get in touch with her.  She can only pre-sell you what they have on the floor...do you have anything in mind?



Can you PM me as well? Love to presale a few things!


----------



## markus3614

Straight-Laced said:


> Ladies I tried some SS13 silk jackets on for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right : Glenn jacket in Violet blue, Malky jacket in Black, Gamble jacket in Burnt Henna
> 
> Glenn & Gamble are quilted - Malky is more lightweight & summery.
> Gamble & Malky are bomber style.
> Glenn is cropped, has wide arms and a hook & bar closure at the front.



Excellent


----------



## arguspeace

Ladies, some clothing has been added to Barneys sale!!!


----------



## dbaby

arguspeace said:


> Ladies, some clothing has been added to Barneys sale!!!



Thanks! I scored some cotton shorts and pants to add to my Marant staples.


----------



## HiromiT

Some mainline and etoile items on sale at Forward!


----------



## tonkamama

Interesting...  This time is fast..

Isabel Marant Etoile 30% Off Starts Now! At Creatures of comfort!


----------



## Calisto2

Hi All,
I usually lurk in here (mainly because I can only afford most IM when it goes on sale), but I did want to report that I bought the Caroll sandal from Barneys (pre-sale) and I love them!  Was a little concerned about the strap across the toes because I'm not the narrowest there, but it fits very well and is pretty comfortable.  I can see how if you have thinner ankles and have to snap both snaps on each strap around the ankle then it could rub alot, but I don't really have to do that (though your feet do slide a little less if you snap each of the 3 straps at its tightest.  Hope this might help anyone considering them!  
Marissa


----------



## KristyDarling

Just picked up the Delf blouse from the sale at Barneys.com ($229). I know IM makes a version of this top every season and I've always resisted, now I have finally caved.  I also wanted to get the Reed Freedom shirt but was unsure of the fit. If anyone knows about sizing for the Reed top, please let me know! TIA! :blossom:


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> Just picked up the Delf blouse from the sale at Barneys.com ($229). I know IM makes a version of this top every season and I've always resisted, now I have finally caved.  I also wanted to get the Reed Freedom shirt but was unsure of the fit. If anyone knows about sizing for the Reed top, please let me know! TIA! :blossom:



Been MIA catching up here. 

KristyD-I just ordered the same blouse as well (it's gorgeous IRL). then i couldn't resist the Andrew jacket and Sid pants.  We'll see how they all fit when they arrive.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> Been MIA catching up here.
> 
> KristyD-I just ordered the same blouse as well (it's gorgeous IRL). then i couldn't resist the Andrew jacket and Sid pants.  We'll see how they all fit when they arrived.



LOL, oh Jelly we are totally connected on some crazy metaphysical level!!! Never met you IRL but we are always so in sync! Now you've got me more excited for the Delf and I KNOW you'll love the Andrew. The cut is so flattering! I love the Sid -- which color did you get? I got the jacket version in blue - the print is so pretty (Sumac). Let us know how they fit!!!


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> LOL, oh Jelly we are totally connected on some crazy metaphysical level!!! Never met you IRL but we are always so in sync! Now you've got me more excited for the Delf and I KNOW you'll love the Andrew. The cut is so flattering! I love the Sid -- which color did you get? I got the jacket version in blue - the print is so pretty (Sumac). Let us know how they fit!!!



LOL indeed we are! Barneys only had the blue Sid.  Yay-good to know that you love the blue color way. I haven't seen the color IRL-so hoping it will be flattering on my skin tone. You're the inspiration/enabler... the Andrew is so flattering on you. Can't wait to see your Delf!


----------



## artist.teacher

When do the IM boutiques start sale? How about the new fall collections - when do they arrive?


----------



## Juice

Is anyone able to tell me where I can find the gamble in a 36? TIA


----------



## shoegal11

artist.teacher said:


> When do the IM boutiques start sale? How about the new fall collections - when do they arrive?


The in store sale started yesterday , I checked out the store in Los Angeles and the whole ETOILE section is on sale


----------



## arguspeace

shoegal11 said:


> The in store sale started yesterday , I checked out the store in Los Angeles and the whole ETOILE section is on sale



Do you know what % off?  TIA


----------



## shoegal11

arguspeace said:


> Do you know what % off?  TIA



It ranges from 30% - 50%


----------



## lumy_

Has anyone seen the Demma embroidered dress in black online?? Preferably in 36 or 38. I've fallen in love with it, obviously too late to find it anywhere. I can find the white version in some stores, but not the black one which is the one I want.. Please let me know if you see it anywhere..


----------



## Juice

Does anyone know  how the gamble fits? Found one in a 34.


----------



## tonkamama

Juice said:


> Does anyone know  how the gamble fits? Found one in a 34.



If you do a search on this (IM) forum I recalled someone has mentioned the sizing...  GL!

And I think Straight-Laced has one so you may want to pm her for your question.


----------



## imlvholic

I just ordered Celia RED leather belt, RED Stacey printed cotton-voile blouse, Layne cotton-gauze RED stripes shirt & the Black Carol studded leather sandals w/ low heel.
*ALL 40% off!!!*  Crazy sales!!!


----------



## Advo

^Where did you order the Caroll sandals on sale?


----------



## arguspeace

IM added to NAP sale!  Kind of slim pickings though...


----------



## larastyle

Advo said:


> ^Where did you order the Caroll sandals on sale?



Barneys has them on sale.  not many sizes left online so call the stores.


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> I just ordered Celia RED leather belt, RED Stacey printed cotton-voile blouse, Layne cotton-gauze RED stripes shirt & the Black Carol studded leather sandals w/ low heel.
> *ALL 40% off!!!*  Crazy sales!!!




Congrats!  Please post modeling pictures...  How is fit of yiu Carol sandals?


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!  Please post modeling pictures...  How is fit of yiu Carol sandals?



Thanks Tonka, the perfect 2" heel & the soft leather straps, LOVE!!!I can wear it all day. I have yet to pick it up on Thursday, I pre-sale it. I was so surprised with how comfortable it was.  Thin front straps like this, are usually made for narrow feet & hard leather as what I saw in Celine & AW, but the Caroll is just the right width & soft leather. The multi snap closures on the ankle were so easy to adjust as compared to buckles. I'm so bammed I missed out on the white ones at Barneys, I wish I knew the fit then & my size, now they're SOLD OUT. Thank GOD I found the Black on my size for 40% off, or I would never spend over $1K for it. I wouldn't mind adding other colors if I get lucky finding the same price & my size.


----------



## Advo

larastyle said:


> Barneys has them on sale.  not many sizes left online so call the stores.


Oh thanks. But I'm not in the US so buying from Barney would be a huge hassle - if they even ship internationally.


----------



## gymangel812

imlvholic said:


> I just ordered Celia RED leather belt, RED Stacey printed cotton-voile blouse, Layne cotton-gauze RED stripes shirt & the Black Carol studded leather sandals w/ low heel.
> *ALL 40% off!!!*  Crazy sales!!!


congrats! i have a few sale items coming my way too


----------



## megt10

arguspeace said:


> IM added to NAP sale!  Kind of slim pickings though...


I lucked out was up really early this morning so I got there before they sent the email. I just happened to be looking for something else and saw that IM had been added. I went directly to my wish list and started ordering.


gymangel812 said:


> congrats! i have a few sale items coming my way too



Me too


----------



## bbagsforever

Congrats to everyone who scored sale purchases! All the items I was interested in seem to have sold out in my size 
Here is a recent pic of the Alicia blouse. The details don't show all that well but it really is stunning. Definitely recommend it, here I wear it tucked in but it's actually a tunic top.
x


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Congrats to everyone who scored sale purchases! All the items I was interested in seem to have sold out in my size
> Here is a recent pic of the Alicia blouse. The details don't show all that well but it really is stunning. Definitely recommend it, here I wear it tucked in but it's actually a tunic top.
> x



I always love the clothes you wear. The blouse is gorgeous and such great pics.


----------



## bbagsforever

megt10 said:


> I always love the clothes you wear. The blouse is gorgeous and such great pics.



thanks megt10!


----------



## brigadeiro

Wearing my Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Anthracite (now really really want the Gris/Grey)


----------



## imlvholic

gymangel812 said:


> congrats! i have a few sale items coming my way too


What did you get?  


Advo said:


> ^Where did you order the Caroll sandals on sale?



I found the only 1 pair at NM & in my size.


----------



## Greentea

bbagsforever said:


> Congrats to everyone who scored sale purchases! All the items I was interested in seem to have sold out in my size
> Here is a recent pic of the Alicia blouse. The details don't show all that well but it really is stunning. Definitely recommend it, here I wear it tucked in but it's actually a tunic top.
> x



So pretty! I'll check that one out! It looks very nice in London - I'm visiting in a few days! Glad to see most of what I packed is similar to what you're wearing. It can be so unpredictable!


----------



## bbagsforever

Greentea said:


> So pretty! I'll check that one out! It looks very nice in London - I'm visiting in a few days! Glad to see most of what I packed is similar to what you're wearing. It can be so unpredictable!



Hi Greentea- yes you need to pack for all eventualities. It is lovely right now but the clouds can roll in and the temp can drop at any moment! Have to prepare for layers unfortunately. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## imlvholic

bbagsforever said:


> Congrats to everyone who scored sale purchases! All the items I was interested in seem to have sold out in my size
> Here is a recent pic of the Alicia blouse. The details don't show all that well but it really is stunning. Definitely recommend it, here I wear it tucked in but it's actually a tunic top.
> x



You look great as usual, love that top.


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone tried on the eloise dress? if so how did it fit? will it accommadate a large-ish chest?


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> So pretty! I'll check that one out! It looks very nice in London - I'm visiting in a few days! Glad to see most of what I packed is similar to what you're wearing. It can be so unpredictable!



Oh I am so jealous! Have a great trip.


----------



## megt10

brigadeiro said:


> Wearing my Isabel Marant Dicker boots in Anthracite (now really really want the Gris/Grey)



Love them.


----------



## dbaby

So disappointed that the Etoile Glad shorts from Barneys were lilac rather than the white pictured on the site. The color on the tag/description said "rose"...a bit misleading. The Sid pants didn't work for me either. Preferred the drop crotch cotton pants and print from last spring. Good thing I have two of those already!


----------



## bbagsforever

Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!


----------



## fairygirl

Both jackets are great but you look awesome with the July. I am glad you kept it and shared the pics


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!



You look gorgeous!


----------



## jamandhoney

jamandhoney said:


> Does anyone own the Maverick Pullover? Does it run small? Do you suggest going up a size or two?



Can anyone help me at all?


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> LOL, oh Jelly we are totally connected on some crazy metaphysical level!!! Never met you IRL but we are always so in sync! Now you've got me more excited for the Delf and I KNOW you'll love the Andrew. The cut is so flattering! I love the Sid -- which color did you get? I got the jacket version in blue - the print is so pretty (Sumac). Let us know how they fit!!!



KristyDarling-Wearing the Andrew jacket today. Love it! Got a 34 in black. Thumbs up for the Delf as well. As for the Sid pants-not for me. Did you receive yours yet?


----------



## am2022

Hi jam! Sorry as I don't have this ... But just wait maybe owners will read this eventually !



jamandhoney said:


> Can anyone help me at all?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!


You look beautiful in  both jackets...Glad you are making good use of the July, such a pretty one


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!



Absolutely stunning! The July is perfect on you.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellylicious said:


> KristyDarling-Wearing the Andrew jacket today. Love it! Got a 34 in black. Thumbs up for the Delf as well. As for the Sid pants-not for me. Did you receive yours yet?



I knew you'd love the Andrew!  I'm jealous you got it in black (though I still see my navy as charcoal!).  Isn't the fit so sleek and chic??

I didn't order the Sid but I'm waiting for my Delf to arrive this Saturday. Did you get the 34? Is it very floaty and billowy? My fear is that it'll be too voluminous to be flattering.


----------



## KristyDarling

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!



Stunning! The slim-fitting yet structured shoulders work SO well on you! I will always regret letting this one go. You were made for the July!!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!



That jacket is such a favorite of mine!  You look great!


----------



## Syma

jamandhoney said:


> Can anyone help me at all?


Hi, I bought this just recently in the sale and I sized up one size as I prefer my sweaters not to look fitted. It is slightly cropped in the length anyway. I would recommend going up one size, two will be too much. HTH


----------



## jamandhoney

amacasa said:


> Hi jam! Sorry as I don't have this ... But just wait maybe owners will read this eventually !



Thanks *amacasa*! 




Syma said:


> Hi, I bought this just recently in the sale and I sized up one size as I prefer my sweaters not to look fitted. It is slightly cropped in the length anyway. I would recommend going up one size, two will be too much. HTH



Thanks *Syma*. What size are you normally and what size did you purchase? I am a UK6-8 so I'm not sure if I should get 38 or 40. I also prefer to wear my sweater loosely.


----------



## Advo

How is the Caroll sandals' sizing? I found a pair in 37 but I'm 36 in Dickers.


----------



## jellylicious

KristyDarling said:


> I knew you'd love the Andrew!  I'm jealous you got it in black (though I still see my navy as charcoal!).  Isn't the fit so sleek and chic??
> 
> I didn't order the Sid but I'm waiting for my Delf to arrive this Saturday. Did you get the 34? Is it very floaty and billowy? My fear is that it'll be too voluminous to be flattering.



Did you get yours at Barneys? Think there was a glitch on the site. The description says navy but what i receive and looking at the invoice it says black. I have a feeling yours is tooy. I've seen the navy and it has a tinge of royal blue. hmmmm....but hey regardless...it's perfect. 

Yes the Delf in 34-cut is very flattering too-not too blillowy yet floaty. You'll love it!


----------



## Syma

jamandhoney said:


> Thanks *amacasa*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Syma*. What size are you normally and what size did you purchase? I am a UK6-8 so I'm not sure if I should get 38 or 40. I also prefer to wear my sweater loosely.



I would go for the 38 as the 40 might be too big for you. If it helps net a porter has a sizing chart for this sweater you can see.


http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pssizechart.nap?productID=335334


----------



## tb-purselover

jamandhoney said:


> Can anyone help me at all?



Hi Jamandhoney!  Sorry, I've been MIA lately since I am trying to good during this sale period and NOT buy anymore IM until Aug.

I do have the Maverick.  I think it depends on how you like to wear your sweaters.  I usually take a 38 up top.  Lately, I've been taking 36 (in sweater and jackets).  In this sweater I took a 36.  But I am sure a 38 would have worked too for a more slouchy look.  Not super slouchy, but less fitted.  The 36 is slightly cropped which I like the look of.  

If you like your sweater slouchy I would suggest a 38.

HTH!


----------



## am2022

TB - glad to see you here! I'm on a ban as well but I visit often to see the lovely ladies here !!!


tb-purselover said:


> Hi Jamandhoney!  Sorry, I've been MIA lately since I am trying to good during this sale period and NOT buy anymore IM until Aug.
> 
> I do have the Maverick.  I think it depends on how you like to wear your sweaters.  I usually take a 38 up top.  Lately, I've been taking 36 (in sweater and jackets).  In this sweater I took a 36.  But I am sure a 38 would have worked too for a more slouchy look.  Not super slouchy, but less fitted.  The 36 is slightly cropped which I like the look of.
> 
> If you like your sweater slouchy I would suggest a 38.
> 
> HTH!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB - glad to see you here! I'm on a ban as well but I visit often to see the lovely ladies here !!!



Hello!  Yes, I am here.  You have more self control then I do.  If I even venture into threads in lurking mode I find I start visiting Barneys, NAP and other retail sites drooling over pieces.  So I have to ban myself from visiting threads too often.  

For example, after popping into this thread I immediately visited Barneys and Forward by Elyse Walker to look at IM sales.  I almost texted my SA at Barneys to find out what was still available!  Convincing myself I need another pair of shoes or top!  I immediately closed the laptop and walked away .


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> Hello!  Yes, I am here.  You have more self control then I do.  If I even venture into threads in lurking mode I find I start visiting Barneys, NAP and other retail sites drooling over pieces.  So I have to ban myself from visiting threads too often.
> 
> For example, after popping into this thread I immediately visited Barneys and Forward by Elyse Walker to look at IM sales.  I almost texted my SA at Barneys to find out what was still available!  Convincing myself I need another pair of shoes or top!  I immediately closed the laptop and walked away .



I just visited those sites LOL!!!  Then I went on the IM site to see what other online retailers carry her line and that tab is gone.  Better for my wallet I guess.  The new IM site looks good, it was time for a refresh


----------



## tanya devi

Does Matches really not ship IM to the US?? Thanks


----------



## ennna

bought a few IM etoile lately...

http://int.youheshe.com/she/all-sty...sey+bukser-(0113im-stuart_gråmeleret_36).aspx

these Stuart jogging pants in grey and navy, love that kind of pants because they're laid back but OK to wear in public. Also got two linen Vincent shirts, pink and light blue. 

Sales haven't started here yet, at least not the brands I like, but I liked those pants for a while now and today there was only one of each left, both my size so guess it was meant to be


----------



## Calisto2

Advo said:


> How is the Caroll sandals' sizing? I found a pair in 37 but I'm 36 in Dickers.


I have the Caroll in 37, which is my usual size in IM (have Berrys, Bazils and Dickers all in 37).  I'm a true 6.5 so I have to go with the 37s.  I think the 37s might be a little big for you if you usually go with a 36...if you can return them no problem then I would definitely go for it.  I feel like my Carolls might have a little bit of room in the front toe area but don't think I coulda gone with a 36.  HTH!


----------



## imlvholic

New in...Black Caroll my first IM shoes ever... & I LOVE IT!!!
I'm usually between sizes 6, 6.5 & 7 on IM shoes, *this size 7 in Caroll, is perfect*.


----------



## jamandhoney

Syma said:


> I would go for the 38 as the 40 might be too big for you. If it helps net a porter has a sizing chart for this sweater you can see.
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/pssizechart.nap?productID=335334






tb-purselover said:


> Hi Jamandhoney!  Sorry, I've been MIA lately since I am trying to good during this sale period and NOT buy anymore IM until Aug.
> 
> I do have the Maverick.  I think it depends on how you like to wear your sweaters.  I usually take a 38 up top.  Lately, I've been taking 36 (in sweater and jackets).  In this sweater I took a 36.  But I am sure a 38 would have worked too for a more slouchy look.  Not super slouchy, but less fitted.  The 36 is slightly cropped which I like the look of.
> 
> If you like your sweater slouchy I would suggest a 38.
> 
> HTH!



Thanks ladies! Your help is much appreciated! I will try and find the 38.


----------



## arguspeace

imlvholic said:


> New in...Black Caroll my first IM shoes ever... & I LOVE IT!!!
> I'm usually between sizes 6, 6.5 & 7 on IM shoes, *this size 7 in Caroll, is perfect*.



They look very sexy on you!  Love your pedicure too!


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> New in...Black Caroll my first IM shoes ever... & I LOVE IT!!!
> I'm usually between sizes 6, 6.5 & 7 on IM shoes, *this size 7 in Caroll, is perfect*.


you are rockin' those shoes! And I am jealous of your feet...mine are so ugly


----------



## imlvholic

arguspeace said:


> They look very sexy on you!  Love your pedicure too!





flower71 said:


> you are rockin' those shoes! And I am jealous of your feet...mine are so ugly


Awwww... thanks for the nice compliments you both, it took me multiple shots to post a presentable angle, since all of you looks so awesome around here. Actually, I was quite hesitant posting my wide feet that close, I'm actually due for a pedicure  update. But I thought, what the hek!!! I'm showing the gorgeous shoes. I love them so much, that the TAN & the WHITE are on there way too. Am I crazy or what???


----------



## jellylicious

imlvholic said:


> Awwww... thanks for the nice compliments you both, it took me multiple shots to post a presentable angle, since all of you looks so awesome around here. Actually, I was quite hesitant posting my wide feet that close, I'm actually due for a pedicure  update. But I thought, what the hek!!! I'm showing the gorgeous shoes. I love them so much, that the TAN & the WHITE are on there way too. Am I crazy or what???



No not crazy!  They are amazing on you.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks for your help in deciding which jacket I should keep. I ended up selling the Flana and keeping the July!





imlvholic said:


> New in...Black Caroll my first IM shoes ever... & I LOVE IT!!!
> I'm usually between sizes 6, 6.5 & 7 on IM shoes, *this size 7 in Caroll, is perfect*.





imlvholic said:


> Awwww... thanks for the nice compliments you both, it took me multiple shots to post a presentable angle, since all of you looks so awesome around here. Actually, I was quite hesitant posting my wide feet that close, I'm actually due for a pedicure  update. But I thought, what the hek!!! I'm showing the gorgeous shoes. I love them so much, that the TAN & the WHITE are on there way too. Am I crazy or what???



Love these on you.


----------



## am2022

Adorable !!!
My SA is holding a tan for me but I'm still resisting as I'm on a BAN he he !!!
TB help !!! 



imlvholic said:


> Awwww... thanks for the nice compliments you both, it took me multiple shots to post a presentable angle, since all of you looks so awesome around here. Actually, I was quite hesitant posting my wide feet that close, I'm actually due for a pedicure  update. But I thought, what the hek!!! I'm showing the gorgeous shoes. I love them so much, that the TAN & the WHITE are on there way too. Am I crazy or what???


----------



## Advo

Calisto2 said:


> I have the Caroll in 37, which is my usual size in IM (have Berrys, Bazils and Dickers all in 37).  I'm a true 6.5 so I have to go with the 37s.  I think the 37s might be a little big for you if you usually go with a 36...if you can return them no problem then I would definitely go for it.  I feel like my Carolls might have a little bit of room in the front toe area but don't think I coulda gone with a 36.  HTH!



OK, thanks so much for your answer!


----------



## KristyDarling

imlvholic said:


> Awwww... thanks for the nice compliments you both, it took me multiple shots to post a presentable angle, since all of you looks so awesome around here. Actually, I was quite hesitant posting my wide feet that close, I'm actually due for a pedicure  update. But I thought, what the hek!!! I'm showing the gorgeous shoes. I love them so much, that the TAN & the WHITE are on there way too. Am I crazy or what???



Soooo beautiful on you!


----------



## imlvholic

amacasa said:


> Adorable !!!
> My SA is holding a tan for me but I'm still resisting as I'm on a BAN he he !!!
> TB help !!!


Amacasa, you have to get it while your size is still available. It upgrades any basic outfit instantly without the pain, if you know what I mean. 
Now, how can you resist these... I knew I can't


----------



## imlvholic

jellylicious said:


> No not crazy!  They are amazing on you.


Thanks Jelly, they are the only style that aren't made too narrow in  front as I'm on the medium to wide side, as well as the perfect medium  heel height, not flat & not too high. So, I have to pull the trigger  & grab them (all 3 colors) on my size & at 40% off, while  they're still available. I know they're going out so fast, I never  thought I would even find the other 2 at my size at this point, since  they're SOLD OUT on Barneys online. 



megt10 said:


> Love these on you.


Thanks Meg, how are yours holding up? I love them on you too, you  totally inspired me. I thought I would really miss out on this style for  good until they went on sale to my surprise.


----------



## imlvholic

KristyDarling said:


> Soooo beautiful on you!


Thank you CristyDarling I love it!


----------



## gymangel812

my first 3 sale purchases of the season:



delia skirt, silea skirt, red capu belt


----------



## Pembldon

lumy_ said:


> Has anyone seen the Demma embroidered dress in black online?? Preferably in 36 or 38. I've fallen in love with it, obviously too late to find it anywhere. I can find the white version in some stores, but not the black one which is the one I want.. Please let me know if you see it anywhere..


If you're in Europe Aime in London have it and its 30% off. I got the cream, it doesn't come up small. If you're between sizes I'd go for 36. Good luck x


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> Thanks Jelly, they are the only style that aren't made too narrow in  front as I'm on the medium to wide side, as well as the perfect medium  heel height, not flat & not too high. So, I have to pull the trigger  & grab them (all 3 colors) on my size & at 40% off, while  they're still available. I know they're going out so fast, I never  thought I would even find the other 2 at my size at this point, since  they're SOLD OUT on Barneys online.
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg, how are yours holding up? I love them on you too, you  totally inspired me. I thought I would really miss out on this style for  good until they went on sale to my surprise.



Awesome deal. I agree that anything that you love and find comfortable should be purchased in as many colors as possible while on sale. 
Mine are holding up great. I haven't worn them much yet. I am hoping that they break in well and that I find them as comfortable as you do yours.


----------



## tonkamama

*Congrats on everyone's sales purchases!*! 

*imlyholic ~ *The Carols look stunning!!  
I am on  :banned: again...

So only got a Alika coat and Andrew jacket from the sales.


----------



## imlvholic

gymangel812 said:


> my first 3 sale purchases of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> delia skirt, silea skirt, red capu belt


Congrats!!! Those skirts are so adorable. Love the belt.


tonkamama said:


> *Congrats on everyone's sales purchases!*!
> 
> *imlyholic ~ *The Carols look stunning!!
> I am on  :banned: again...
> 
> So only got a Alika coat and Andrew jacket from the sales.


Thanks. I'm so bad, I'm going to be on banned soon too or I'm gonna have to sell something. It's so hard to control when you find somethings that you really love especially if they're on sale. 
Congrats on your Alika & Andrew. Would be nice to see some mod pics.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Congrats on everyone's sales purchases!*!
> 
> *imlyholic ~ *The Carols look stunning!!
> I am on  :banned: again...
> 
> So only got a Alika coat and Andrew jacket from the sales.


You have to show us a pic, please? I am on Ban Island too...but these days I have been checking the sales, a bit too often...



gymangel812 said:


> my first 3 sale purchases of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> delia skirt, silea skirt, red capu belt


Awesome pieces, I could wer every single item. I love the Delia skirt and that belt is TDF. Bravo!



imlvholic said:


> Amacasa, you have to get it while your size is still available. It upgrades any basic outfit instantly without the pain, if you know what I mean.
> Now, how can you resist these... I knew I can't


These shoes hurt the hell out of me so I was relieved for my feet and bank account when I tried them on. Good thing they fit you so well. Sooo jealous


----------



## larastyle

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies finally here is a pic of my Elvis sandals.



Very cute Meg, they look awsome on you....  I bought the Carols in the same color as yours and I agree, as cute as they are , they won't be the walking shoes.  I think they are  uncomfortable even with only 2" heels, and I find almost all the other IM shoes pretty comfortable.


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> These shoes hurt the hell out of me so I was relieved for my feet and bank account when I tried them on. Good thing they fit you so well. Sooo jealous





larastyle said:


> Very cute Meg, they look awsome on you....  I bought the Carols in the same color as yours and I agree, as cute as they are , they won't be the walking shoes.  I think they are  uncomfortable even with only 2" heels, and I find almost all the other IM shoes pretty comfortable.



I'm surprised to hear that from both of you, this black pair feels comfortable on me. The white & tan are still on the way, if they hurt, then i'm not sure if i will keep them. The most thing i hate about high end shoes are, they're beautiful to look at but you can't wear them & they became expensive pieces of art in you closet. Waste of money!!!  We'll see, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## larastyle

imlvholic said:


> I'm surprised to hear that from both of you, this black pair feels comfortable on me. The white & tan are still on the way, if they hurt, then i'm not sure if i will keep them. The most thing i hate about high end shoes are, they're beautiful to look at but you can't wear them & they became expensive pieces of art in you closet. Waste of money!!!  We'll see, i'll keep you posted.



My friend bought them and told me she returned them because they were uncomfortable.  I told her oh no, I should be ok so I went ahead and got them anyway.  But the are so painful.  I still have them in the box sitting here because they are so cute (btw: they look gorgeous on you)  but every time I try them, I say no way I want to keep them.  I bough them at 40% off but still a lot of money for something that hurts my feet.  I am pretty sure I am retuning them!!!


----------



## arguspeace

Has anyone tried the Charlotte?  If so how do they compare with the Carol comfort wise?


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> You have to show us a pic, please? I am on Ban Island too...but these days I have been checking the sales, a bit too often...



*flower71 dear ~* Sure I will... yes I know exactly how "sales" season is impacting on our daily life...  LOL...  I cannot let this one go when I accidentally visited my local Nordstrom this afternoon ...Not really my style but @ 60% off...I think I can make it work...


----------



## imlvholic

larastyle said:


> My friend bought them and told me she returned them because they were uncomfortable.  I told her oh no, I should be ok so I went ahead and got them anyway.  But the are so painful.  I still have them in the box sitting here because they are so cute (btw: they look gorgeous on you)  but every time I try them, I say no way I want to keep them.  I bough them at 40% off but still a lot of money for something that hurts my feet.  I am pretty sure I am retuning them!!!



OH NO!!! Where exactly does it hurt on you? I guess my black ones were worn by a manniquin in the store because they only got that only 1 pc & probably have stretched out. That's why the leather may have softened overtime. I only tried it on in the store & inside my house for a short time, maybe i should wear it longer  & see if they hurt. I wonder if the leather will break in some more . Darn it!!! I'm so in love with these sandals ever since i saw it on the runway, but i was willing to pass on it because of the overpriced $1K. I wonder if there's a process to make the leather softened faster without wearing it. 
Hmmm....


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 dear ~* Sure I will... yes I know exactly how "sales" season is impacting on our daily life...  LOL...  I cannot let this one go when I accidentally visited my local Nordstrom this afternoon ...Not really my style but @ 60% off...I think I can make it work...



Which nordstroms carry IM?


----------



## larastyle

imlvholic said:


> OH NO!!! Where exactly does it hurt on you? I guess my black ones were worn by a manniquin in the store because they only got that only 1 pc & probably have stretched out. That's why the leather may have softened overtime. I only tried it on in the store & inside my house for a short time, maybe i should wear it longer  & see if they hurt. I wonder if the leather will break in some more . Darn it!!! I'm so in love with these sandals ever since i saw it on the runway, but i was willing to pass on it because of the overpriced $1K. I wonder if there's a process to make the leather softened faster without wearing it.
> Hmmm....



The strap in the front hurts and the whole sole feels uncomfortable.  the straps around the ankle actually don't hurt at all. I know what you mean, I have been keeping a picture of them on my iphone since they showed up in the runway.  I was SO excited when I saw them going on sale. It might have to do with the shape of your feet as well, don't know.  But I have never had problems with IM shoes. I will post a picture of them before I returned them.


----------



## tonkamama

arguspeace said:


> Which nordstroms carry IM?




I got mine from the Palo Alto store (last one).  I think you can just visit your local Nordstrom and ask you SA to look up in the computer for your size and ship it to you.  Yes, all IM Etoile line has marked down to min of 60% off....


----------



## Sculli

Isabel marant is going to be the new guest designer for H&M. Collection will be in stores november 14th. I'm curious about what pieces she will design. Please come with some amazing jackets.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sculli said:


> Isabel marant is going to be the new guest designer for H&M. Collection will be in stores november 14th. I'm curious about what pieces she will design. Please come with some amazing jackets.



Interesting.  I'm sure she'll do a great job.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> OH NO!!! Where exactly does it hurt on you? I guess my black ones were worn by a manniquin in the store because they only got that only 1 pc & probably have stretched out. That's why the leather may have softened overtime. I only tried it on in the store & inside my house for a short time, maybe i should wear it longer  & see if they hurt. I wonder if the leather will break in some more . Darn it!!! I'm so in love with these sandals ever since i saw it on the runway, but i was willing to pass on it because of the overpriced $1K. I wonder if there's a process to make the leather softened faster without wearing it.
> Hmmm....




Well my Carols arrived today and after all the bad reviews here I was dreading them (I have wider feet) but I don't think they're too bad at all.
The straps bite my little toes a bit, and I probably wouldn't choose them to walk around town all day in, but they'll work out fine for me.  And I absolutely LOVE them!!!  Sooo pretty!
*imlvholic* if you need to soften the leather on your new ones you can play with the leather (breaks it down), use leather softener on the inside or try a combination of both


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Straight-Laced said:


> Interesting.  I'm sure she'll do a great job.


I'm not sure. I have a feeling the clothes will be rather average. I think she's using this collabo as an oppurtunity to get her name out there even more.

But, although I have never cared for any designer x h&m collabos, I'm excited to see what she'll bring...and if I like it, I will be in line, dammit


----------



## arguspeace

I am curious about the quality.  Part of the reason I buy IM is for the quality.  I wonder what that will be like coming from h&m


----------



## larastyle

here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!


----------



## KristyDarling

H&M, eh?  I'll be curious about this collection. Though I'm very surprised that Isabel even signed up for a collab.  She has talked a lot about staying true to her vision despite what the masses and critics think, ignoring the hot trends.....and putting quality first. An H&M collab seems contradictory to all that. On the other hand, it's natural that an artist would want to share her vision with more people. (and I'm sure the lucrativeness of the deal was an excellent motivator!)

H&M and Target and everyone else doing collabs is definitely a good thing. I'm just surprised that Isabel, of all designers, is actually joining the fray! 

Maybe this move represents the first step of the label becoming more commercialized in general.  Perhaps next up: greater availability of her original line designs at more retailers - both bricks&mortar and online...? Personally I think that'd be great! As long as the designs remain uniquely Isabel and the quality is still there.


----------



## KristyDarling

larastyle said:


> here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!



They look awesome on you!   And the clutch is divine.


----------



## juneping

KristyDarling said:


> H&M, eh?  I'll be curious about this collection. Though I'm very surprised that Isabel even signed up for a collab.  She has talked a lot about staying true to her vision despite what the masses and critics think, ignoring the hot trends.....and putting quality first. An H&M collab seems contradictory to all that. On the other hand, it's natural that an artist would want to share her vision with more people. (and I'm sure the lucrativeness of the deal was an excellent motivator!)
> 
> H&M and Target and everyone else doing collabs is definitely a good thing. I'm just surprised that Isabel, of all designers, is actually joining the fray!
> 
> Maybe this move represents the first step of the label becoming more commercialized in general.  Perhaps next up: greater availability of her original line designs at more retailers - both bricks&mortar and online...? Personally I think that'd be great! As long as the designs remain uniquely Isabel and the quality is still there.



i can see both sides.....just curious to see what the collection looks like....


----------



## HiromiT

KristyDarling said:


> H&M, eh?  I'll be curious about this collection. Though I'm very surprised that Isabel even signed up for a collab.  She has talked a lot about staying true to her vision despite what the masses and critics think, ignoring the hot trends.....and putting quality first. An H&M collab seems contradictory to all that. On the other hand, it's natural that an artist would want to share her vision with more people. (and I'm sure the lucrativeness of the deal was an excellent motivator!)
> 
> H&M and Target and everyone else doing collabs is definitely a good thing. I'm just surprised that Isabel, of all designers, is actually joining the fray!
> 
> Maybe this move represents the first step of the label becoming more commercialized in general.  Perhaps next up: greater availability of her original line designs at more retailers - both bricks&mortar and online...? Personally I think that'd be great! As long as the designs remain uniquely Isabel and the quality is still there.



I'm very surprised too...and have mixed feelings. I'm curious but won't be going after any pieces. Her stuff even from the mainline is already relatively affordable, unlike designers such as Lanvin.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Am I the only one looking like this    when people mention quality and Isabel Marant in the same sentence? I think it's anything but good quality, but I love the designs, so I buy some of it anyways, but it's definitely not good quality what so ever. Seems ripping apart, fabrics running etc.


----------



## Sculli

Yes I totally agree with you about Isabel Marant! I was thinking exactly the same, I only getting IM for the design. The quality isn't always the best there, the fabrics of the basic shirts are very sheer. From H&M you know you are buying stuff for the masses, but some of their clothing is actually from good quality (some pieces I wore like 3 years and still in good shape), because of its reasonable price, it doesn't automatically means it's bad. 



caroulemapoulen said:


> Am I the only one looking like this    when people mention quality and Isabel Marant in the same sentence? I think it's anything but good quality, but I love the designs, so I buy some of it anyways, but it's definitely not good quality what so ever. Seems ripping apart, fabrics running etc.


----------



## HiromiT

caroulemapoulen said:


> Am I the only one looking like this    when people mention quality and Isabel Marant in the same sentence? I think it's anything but good quality, but I love the designs, so I buy some of it anyways, but it's definitely not good quality what so ever. Seems ripping apart, fabrics running etc.



I agree.  I don't know about her mainline, but the quality of Etoile is average at best. I can't stand the fact that so many of her jackets are unlined. Anyway, I haven't had any problems but I wouldn't rave about IM quality. Her designs, yes.


----------



## mercer

H & M collaborations always leave me cold. In spirit it seems nice, but it will be snapped up by sellers who will try to unload it on ebay for 5 times the price.  I'm not one to wait in line and fight for things, so I'll pass.


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> I'm surprised to hear that from both of you, this black pair feels comfortable on me. The white & tan are still on the way, if they hurt, then i'm not sure if i will keep them. The most thing i hate about high end shoes are, they're beautiful to look at but you can't wear them & they became expensive pieces of art in you closet. Waste of money!!!  We'll see, i'll keep you posted.


I do not find them comfortable. So far my 6"CL shoes with a killer narrow toe box are more comfortable. I think they look great but I wish I had returned mine. 


larastyle said:


> My friend bought them and told me she returned them because they were uncomfortable.  I told her oh no, I should be ok so I went ahead and got them anyway.  But the are so painful.  I still have them in the box sitting here because they are so cute (btw: they look gorgeous on you)  but every time I try them, I say no way I want to keep them.  I bough them at 40% off but still a lot of money for something that hurts my feet.  I am pretty sure I am retuning them!!!


I would return.


----------



## imlvholic

Sculli said:


> Isabel marant is going to be the new guest designer for H&M. Collection will be in stores november 14th. I'm curious about what pieces she will design. Please come with some amazing jackets.



I just got an email about this news too. Isn't this exciting? Though I usually end up w/ nothing with all these collabs , especially we don't have any H& M here in Hawaii. I hope I will be in NY on these dates. I'm so curious on what she have created for the masses.
http://about.hm.com/AboutSection/en...bel-marant-brings-her-french-touch-to-hm.html


----------



## KristyDarling

Her quality to me, on the whole, is definitely better than average but im thinking of design elements such as cut, drape, and shape. For the Etoile price point, I agree that some of the materials could be better and all of her knits tend to be scratchy for what they cost, but the elements like cut, fit, hang, and shape are, in my mind, of high quality. Her designs are cut so beautifully for a woman's body...and so flattering!  I haven't found another designer whose pieces flatter my body type as much as IM. We'll see what kind of quality will be there in the HM collection.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Well my Carols arrived today and after all the bad reviews here I was dreading them (I have wider feet) but I don't think they're too bad at all.
> The straps bite my little toes a bit, and I probably wouldn't choose them to walk around town all day in, but they'll work out fine for me.  And I absolutely LOVE them!!!  Sooo pretty!
> *imlvholic* if you need to soften the leather on your new ones you can play with the leather (breaks it down), use leather softener on the inside or try a combination of both


Congrats!!! I'm glad that it's not that bad on you, I know the leather or any leather will softened & stretch overtime, which I think what happened to the Black ones I just bought. I wore them today inside my house all morning & they're fine, no pinching or biting at all. I'm soooo glad because I love them to death. Most of my wardrobe will definitely look great w/ these sandals & I'm so excited. Thanks for the tip to soften leather, do you know where I can buy the leather softener? I'll do whatever it takes to make them softer:shame:, so they're worth keeping. I have not yet received the other 2 pairs, I'm expecting them this Friday or Saturday. I hope they fit the same as my black.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 dear ~* Sure I will... yes I know exactly how "sales" season is impacting on our daily life...  LOL...  I cannot let this one go when I accidentally visited my local Nordstrom this afternoon ...Not really my style but @ 60% off...I think I can make it work...


I love it at 60% off I know you can make it work.


larastyle said:


> The strap in the front hurts and the whole sole feels uncomfortable.  the straps around the ankle actually don't hurt at all. I know what you mean, I have been keeping a picture of them on my iphone since they showed up in the runway.  I was SO excited when I saw them going on sale. It might have to do with the shape of your feet as well, don't know.  But I have never had problems with IM shoes. I will post a picture of them before I returned them.


Mine hurt at the ankle the most. They scrape them badly maybe because they are skinny, idk.


larastyle said:


> here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!


They look great on you. I am going to wear mine when I won't be doing a lot of walking. Though that does IMHO defeat the purpose of flat sandals.


----------



## arguspeace

caroulemapoulen said:


> Am I the only one looking like this    when people mention quality and Isabel Marant in the same sentence? I think it's anything but good quality, but I love the designs, so I buy some of it anyways, but it's definitely not good quality what so ever. Seems ripping apart, fabrics running etc.



I have fewer than a dozen IM pieces but none have started to fall apart.  I know the main line is better, and it shows in the price.  I do think her shoes are of excellent quality


----------



## imlvholic

larastyle said:


> here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!


Wahhhh!!! *Larastyle*, you have very nice feet, the Carols looks like they're made for you on that picture. OMG!!! the white is CRAZY stunning!!! I can't wait to see mine. I think you should keep it, use the leather softener, bend it in different ways, massage it, as *Straight-Laced *have suggested, or use those wood stretcher if you have too, they'll break in for sure, like my black. Thanks for taking the picture, love them!


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> Congrats!!! I'm glad that it's not that bad on you, I know the leather or any leather will softened & stretch overtime, which I think what happened to the Black ones I just bought. I wore them today inside my house all morning & they're fine, no pinching or biting at all. I'm soooo glad because I love them to death. Most of my wardrobe will definitely look great w/ these sandals & I'm so excited. Thanks for the tip to soften leather, do you know where I can buy the leather softener? I'll do whatever it takes to make them softer:shame:, so they're worth keeping. I have not yet received the other 2 pairs, I'm expecting them this Friday or Saturday. I hope they fit the same as my black.



It will be interesting to see if they fit the same. I can't wait for your reviews.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Congrats!!! I'm glad that it's not that bad on you, I know the leather or any leather will softened & stretch overtime, which I think what happened to the Black ones I just bought. I wore them today inside my house all morning & they're fine, no pinching or biting at all. I'm soooo glad because I love them to death. Most of my wardrobe will definitely look great w/ these sandals & I'm so excited. Thanks for the tip to soften leather, do you know where I can buy the leather softener? I'll do whatever it takes to make them softer:shame:, so they're worth keeping. I have not yet received the other 2 pairs, I'm expecting them this Friday or Saturday. I hope they fit the same as my black.




Thanks!! 
I got my leather softener from an Australian boot making company, but cobblers usually carry it, or try the shoe section of a dept store.   And ebay of course.


----------



## KristyDarling

arguspeace said:


> I have fewer than a dozen IM pieces but none have started to fall apart.  I know the main line is better, and it shows in the price.  I do think her shoes are of excellent quality



 I have many pieces from both lines over several years and have never had an issue with poor construction. My only real complaint is about her scratchy knits but other than that, I'm pretty happy with overall quality.  But it's very possible I just have lower standards! LOL.


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> I have many pieces from both lines over several years and have never had an issue with poor construction. My only real complaint is about her scratchy knits but other than that, I'm pretty happy with overall quality.  But it's very possible I just have lower standards! LOL.



You are too funny. I agree about the knits they are scratchy. I haven't had any issues so far either. Then again I am new to IM so what I have hasn't really stood the test of time. I gotta say I love her jeans and pants. Love her designs.


----------



## imlvholic

megt10 said:


> It will be interesting to see if they fit the same. I can't wait for your reviews.


Megt, I will. 
I hope yours will soften too, as they really look good on you as well, not to mention the price you paid. 



Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks!!
> I got my leather softener from an Australian boot making company, but cobblers usually carry it, or try the shoe section of a dept store.   And ebay of course.



Thanks, I will check on it!


----------



## flower71

caroulemapoulen said:


> *Am I the only one looking like this    when people mention quality and Isabel Marant in the same sentence*? I think it's anything but good quality, but I love the designs, so I buy some of it anyways, but it's definitely not good quality what so ever. Seems ripping apart, fabrics running etc.


No you are not the only one out there. I assure you I have been following Isabel Marant for over 12 years and I have to admit that IM is not equal to quality. I have a lot of issues with her pants, jackets falling apart at the seams, her jewellery falling apart after one wear. I love IM but I admit that I stay away from her pants now (unless they are 50%off at least!).



larastyle said:


> here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!


They look beautiful on you! If you are not comfy in them, it would be wise to return them...I know what i am talking about, you'll end up not wearing them so what's the point? Only my point of view though...they're so beautiful to look at!


KristyDarling said:


> H&M, eh?  I'll be curious about this collection. Though I'm very surprised that Isabel even signed up for a collab.  She has talked a lot about staying true to her vision despite what the masses and critics think, ignoring the hot trends.....and putting quality first. An H&M collab seems contradictory to all that. On the other hand, it's natural that an artist would want to share her vision with more people. (and I'm sure the lucrativeness of the deal was an excellent motivator!)
> 
> H&M and Target and everyone else doing collabs is definitely a good thing. I'm just surprised that Isabel, of all designers, is actually joining the fray!
> 
> Maybe this move represents the first step of the label becoming more commercialized in general.  Perhaps next up: greater availability of her original line designs at more retailers - both bricks&mortar and online...? Personally I think that'd be great! As long as the designs remain uniquely Isabel and the quality is still there.


 Ditto dear KD



tonkamama said:


> *flower71 dear ~* Sure I will... yes I know exactly how "sales" season is impacting on our daily life...  LOL...  I cannot let this one go when I accidentally visited my local Nordstrom this afternoon ...Not really my style but @ 60% off...I think I can make it work...


Of course you can make it work! I love the design, but I was surprised at the fabric...do you like -it?


----------



## Jayne1

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I'm not sure. I have a feeling the clothes will be rather average. I think she's using this collabo as an oppurtunity to get her name out there even more.
> 
> But, although I have never cared for any designer x h&m collabos, I'm excited to see what she'll bring...and if I like it, I will be in line, dammit


I'm curious to see it too.

Anyone remember her tee shirt for the Gap?  I threw mine away, after destroying it doing gardening... it was so unappealing on me.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Of course you can make it work! I love the design, but I was surprised at the fabric...do you like -it?



Don't know it yet... Too warm in the Bay Area to wear any of the sales jackets.
I only tried it on in the dressing room ...  Hope it is not going to be itchy.

I agree with you regarding quality of IM.  I had some issues with her pants.  Then again, I feel all current comtemporay designers clothing lines have similar issues... They don't meant for long lasting.  I still buy them cus they are fun to wear and fit my current lifestyle. If I want quality cloth for special events I went for my Prada, Gucci (all classic styles which purchased long time ago ...).


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I have many pieces from both lines over several years and have never had an issue with poor construction. My only real complaint is about her scratchy knits but other than that, I'm pretty happy with overall quality.  But it's very possible I just have lower standards! LOL.


The construction is fine on my things... her fabrics can be very scratchy and it doesn't help that she doesn't line her jackets.  

Some of my winter hats and scarves shed like crazy.  My biggest complaint is a jacket from her Mainline that I bought a year or so ago.  It's viscose and the lining is cotton.  Cotton linings in jackets is such a bad idea.  It doesn't allow the jacket to hang smoothly.

She must have used a cotton lining to keeps costs down, and it annoys me every time I put the jacket on.


----------



## dbaby

Wore the Mick Hawaiian shirt out with some etoile pants from last spring and Celine pony hair leopard espadrilles! Excuse the messy bathroom


----------



## megt10

dbaby said:


> Wore the Mick Hawaiian shirt out with some etoile pants from last spring and Celine pony hair leopard espadrilles! Excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216665
> View attachment 2216666



You look so cute.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

arguspeace said:


> I have fewer than a dozen IM pieces but none have started to fall apart.  I know the main line is better, and it shows in the price.  I do think her shoes are of excellent quality





flower71 said:


> No you are not the only one out there. I assure you I have been following Isabel Marant for over 12 years and I have to admit that IM is not equal to quality. I have a lot of issues with her pants, jackets falling apart at the seams, her jewellery falling apart after one wear. I love IM but I admit that I stay away from her pants now (unless they are 50%off at least!).





HiromiT said:


> I agree.  I don't know about her mainline, but the quality of Etoile is average at best. I can't stand the fact that so many of her jackets are unlined. Anyway, I haven't had any problems but I wouldn't rave about IM quality. Her designs, yes.



Great! I thought I missed out on something there! Haha.

I have a few Mainline pieces and yes, the quality is most certainly better there, but auch the price is heavy. My Etoile pieces are very bad quality. But the shoes are quite well yes, I haven't experienced any trouble there yet. Knock on woods.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Sculli said:


> Yes I totally agree with you about Isabel Marant! I was thinking exactly the same, I only getting IM for the design. The quality isn't always the best there, the fabrics of the basic shirts are very sheer. From H&M you know you are buying stuff for the masses, but some of their clothing is actually from good quality (some pieces I wore like 3 years and still in good shape), because of its reasonable price, it doesn't automatically means it's bad.



YES! I'm with you, I actually buy most of my clothes at H&M Trend, since I live in Denmark where we have a very wide selection, and their quality is amazing especially for the price range!


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:


> Wore the Mick Hawaiian shirt out with some etoile pants from last spring and Celine pony hair leopard espadrilles! Excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216665
> View attachment 2216666




Cute outfit!


----------



## dbaby

megt10 said:


> You look so cute.





tonkamama said:


> Cute outfit!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 dear ~* Sure I will... yes I know exactly how "sales" season is impacting on our daily life...  LOL...  I cannot let this one go when I accidentally visited my local Nordstrom this afternoon ...Not really my style but @ 60% off...I think I can make it work...


Hey Tonka-what a score! i have this in black and absolutely LOVE it! I was wearing it constantly until the weather got too warm. You'll be surprise how much stuff it goes with and added bonus, not itchy at all. Love to see how you pair it! 



Sculli said:


> Isabel marant is going to be the new guest designer for H&M. Collection will be in stores november 14th. I'm curious about what pieces she will design. Please come with some amazing jackets.


Excited to see what she does but i won't wait in line either. 



larastyle said:


> here are my carlos!  I really want to keep them but....we'll see...maybe wear them for special occasions! and oh next to it is my Alexander McQueen that I got on sale!


Gorgeous! I can see why you are in a dilemma. The Rio sandals from last year hurt like hell and i've regretted keeping because i love them so much. Sadly, they sit in my closet and wished i had returned them. Good luck in your decision! 



dbaby said:


> Wore the Mick Hawaiian shirt out with some etoile pants from last spring and Celine pony hair leopard espadrilles! Excuse the messy bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216665
> View attachment 2216666


Cute- would have never put those combo together...they work on you.


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Hey Tonka-what a score! i have this in black and absolutely LOVE it! I was wearing it constantly until the weather got too warm. You'll be surprise how much stuff it goes with and added bonus, not itchy at all. Love to see how you pair it!



*Hello jellylicious...* Thank you. I wish the black one was still available.  I would love to pay full price for the black as the color is much more stylish and wearable than the beige one.  

Same here I will check out HM but will not wait in line.


----------



## juneping

my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...


----------



## arguspeace

juneping said:


> my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...



Great skirt!  Love Barneys sale- second cut just went up!!"


----------



## gymangel812

arguspeace said:


> Great skirt!  Love Barneys sale- second cut just went up!!"


not on IM items that i see


----------



## arguspeace

gymangel812 said:


> not on IM items that i see



Sorry...I saw some IM shoes have been marked down more


----------



## tonkamama

arguspeace said:


> Sorry...I saw some IM shoes have been marked down more



The style I like my size not available....  Good thing for me as I am on a major ban!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...



Love your outfits!


----------



## imlvholic

*I got my Tan & White Carols today!!!!* 
I was preparing myself for the disappointment, BUT... surprise, surprise, they fit FINE!!! just like my Black pair. I walked around the house for a while & no bites, no discomfort at all. 
So, I'm keeping all 3!


----------



## bbagsforever

I am in the same boat as a lot of you guys....will wait to reserve judgement until I see some of the pictures, but in the past I have not been all that impressed with H&M collabs. Quality is often really poor IMO, plus I don't like to fight others for items. That is why I do my sale shopping online!

As an aside, here is a pic of my friend in the Ariana jacket and Betty sneakers.


----------



## megt10

juneping said:


> my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...


You look great June. I love the skirt on you so chic.


imlvholic said:


> *I got my Tan & White Carols today!!!!*
> I was preparing myself for the disappointment, BUT... surprise, surprise, they fit FINE!!! just like my Black pair. I walked around the house for a while & no bites, no discomfort at all.
> So, I'm keeping all 3!


That is awesome that they fit you well. I am really happy for you.


bbagsforever said:


> I am in the same boat as a lot of you guys....will wait to reserve judgement until I see some of the pictures, but in the past I have not been all that impressed with H&M collabs. Quality is often really poor IMO, plus I don't like to fight others for items. That is why I do my sale shopping online!
> 
> As an aside, here is a pic of my friend in the Ariana jacket and Betty sneakers.


She looks great. I just got that jacket from the NAP sale. I really like it.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...



Looking good Juneping! I like your hair shorter...did you cut it?


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> my sale item - the ruffle skirt...got from barneys...


those legs...and you do seem to be getting a lot of wear of your gwens. Love how you styled your skirt, I need to take my vest out from time to time but it's not the first thing I grab when on my way out


bbagsforever said:


> I am in the same boat as a lot of you guys....will wait to reserve judgement until I see some of the pictures, but in the past I have not been all that impressed with H&M collabs. Quality is often really poor IMO, plus I don't like to fight others for items. That is why I do my sale shopping online!
> 
> As an aside, here is a pic of my friend in the Ariana jacket and Betty sneakers.


pretty as always! 


imlvholic said:


> *I got my Tan & White Carols today!!!!*
> I was preparing myself for the disappointment, BUT... surprise, surprise, they fit FINE!!! just like my Black pair. I walked around the house for a while & no bites, no discomfort at all.
> So, I'm keeping all 3!


I am so happy for you! They fit you, lucky girl!! I am sure you'll be wearing them a lot this summer...please post pics, because I love that style


----------



## am2022

hi again flower!
june: you look adorable!
bbags' friend: looking laid back chic!


----------



## juneping

*ladies* -

thanks for your kind words. i've been feeling much better so slowly picking up on blogging...

*jelly *- yes, i had a new hair do. after a breakup and shingles, it's really needed....


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> hi again flower!
> june: you look adorable!
> bbags' friend: looking laid back chic!


:kiss:


----------



## shpahlc

Just picked up the black/white Lexy jacket from my local consignment store (new, with tags!). Can't wait to wear it...I know it's from several seasons ago but it's one of my fave IME pieces.


----------



## bbagsforever

shpahlc said:


> Just picked up the black/white Lexy jacket from my local consignment store (new, with tags!). Can't wait to wear it...I know it's from several seasons ago but it's one of my fave IME pieces.


Wow that is a great find!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the Sade jacket, just gets better and better the more I wear it!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the Sade jacket, just gets better and better the more I wear it!



You look so chic.


----------



## imlvholic

Carol Tan


----------



## imlvholic

Carol White


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Carol White




Gorgeous and thanks so much for posting!!!  (lovely pedi too!)
Before you posted I was just about to quote you and ask which do you prefer between the tan & white as I'm thinking of getting a second pair now more have come on sale - I already have the black.  
Thinking . . . they both look fabulous on you!!


----------



## shpahlc

bbagsforever said:


> Wow that is a great find!!


Thanks!  I also adore your Sade jacket.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous and thanks so much for posting!!!  (lovely pedi too!)
> Before you posted I was just about to quote you and ask which do you prefer between the tan & white as I'm thinking of getting a second pair now more have come on sale - I already have the black.
> Thinking . . . they both look fabulous on you!!



You're welcome & thanks for the compliment

It's a hard choice between the 2, since they're both neutrals, but if I we're to really pick, I'd go with the TAN. My problem is, if I find something that really fits me, in this case comfortable & gorgeous & I'm so crazy about, I buy them in multiples if I can afford it, esp. if they're on sale. Just see my bag collections, I always get the same brand in different colors. I also consider if I can wear them all year long & basing on where I live most of the year, HAWAII, they will definitely my goto sandals.

Please let us know which 1 you pick & share some mod pics too.


----------



## rocket06

Just received IM mengjie blouse n sadly its too fitted even though I ordered sz36. I am normally a sz34. Sighhhh...


----------



## megt10

imlvholic said:


> Carol White


Gorgeous. They look so good on you.


imlvholic said:


> You're welcome & thanks for the compliment
> 
> It's a hard choice between the 2, since they're both neutrals, but if I we're to really pick, I'd go with the TAN. *My problem is, if I find something that really fits me, in this case comfortable & gorgeous & I'm so crazy about, I buy them in multiples if I can afford it, esp. if they're on sale. *Just see my bag collections, I always get the same brand in different colors. I also consider if I can wear them all year long & basing on where I live most of the year, HAWAII, they will definitely my goto sandals.
> 
> Please let us know which 1 you pick & share some mod pics too.



I do too.


----------



## chiaraV

I'd love to buy carol(or elvis) sandals now that they are on sale..I'm a 38 in IM shoes(at first they are really tight but they strach out) ..do you think I should go for a 38 or 39?I have wide feet 

would you go for the elvis or carol as an everyday shoes?thank for the suggestion!


----------



## dbaby

gymangel812 said:


> not on IM items that i see



The rest of the stock just went 40% off. I ordered the Napoli top!


----------



## larastyle

KristyDarling said:


> They look awesome on you!   And the clutch is divine.



Thank you so much.  I love this clutch. goes with everything.



megt10 said:


> I do not find them comfortable. So far my 6"CL shoes with a killer narrow toe box are more comfortable. I think they look great but I wish I had returned mine.
> 
> I would return.


Thanks Meg.  I still have them but have not worn them yet!  not a good sign!



imlvholic said:


> Wahhhh!!! *Larastyle*, you have very nice feet, the Carols looks like they're made for you on that picture. OMG!!! the white is CRAZY stunning!!! I can't wait to see mine. I think you should keep it, use the leather softener, bend it in different ways, massage it, as *Straight-Laced *have suggested, or use those wood stretcher if you have too, they'll break in for sure, like my black. Thanks for taking the picture, love them!



Thanks.  I love the other colors on you too.



flower71 said:


> No you are not the only one out there. I assure you I have been following Isabel Marant for over 12 years and I have to admit that IM is not equal to quality. I have a lot of issues with her pants, jackets falling apart at the seams, her jewellery falling apart after one wear. I love IM but I admit that I stay away from her pants now (unless they are 50%off at least!).
> 
> 
> They look beautiful on you! If you are not comfy in them, it would be wise to return them...I know what i am talking about, you'll end up not wearing them so what's the point? Only my point of view though...they're so beautiful to look at!
> Ditto dear KD
> 
> 
> Of course you can make it work! I love the design, but I was surprised at the fabric...do you like -it?



Thanks flower.  I am usually not so indecisive but I am this time...I guess I like the look so much....



jellylicious said:


> Hey Tonka-what a score! i have this in black and absolutely LOVE it! I was wearing it constantly until the weather got too warm. You'll be surprise how much stuff it goes with and added bonus, not itchy at all. Love to see how you pair it!
> 
> 
> Excited to see what she does but i won't wait in line either.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I can see why you are in a dilemma. The Rio sandals from last year hurt like hell and i've regretted keeping because i love them so much. Sadly, they sit in my closet and wished i had returned them. Good luck in your decision!
> 
> 
> Cute- would have never put those combo together...they work on you.



thanks jelly...still deciding...

I hope I haven't missed anyone.  As always thank you for taking the time and commenting, even though I am not as good!


----------



## larastyle

dbaby said:


> The rest of the stock just went 40% off. I ordered the Napoli top!



Hey dbaby,  I think we have the same bag...look at my avatar.


----------



## dbaby

larastyle said:


> Hey dbaby,  I think we have the same bag...look at my avatar.



Yes! I love that we all tend to gravitate towards the same brands to pair with our IM.


----------



## am2022

very nice!!! Im so glad you found this sandals.. they were made for you!!!


imlvholic said:


> Carol White


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Hello ladies  Do you know how the Étoile brand runs in size? I'm considering this jacket but don't know if I should get a FR 34 (US 2) or FR 36 (US 4). I usually wear an XS.




Thank you


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hello ladies  Do you know how the Étoile brand runs in size? I'm considering this jacket but don't know if I should get a FR 34 (US 2) or FR 36 (US 4). I usually wear an XS.
> 
> View attachment 2223362
> 
> 
> Thank you


I have the ariana and I took a 40 (my usual size). It fits snug so I would get a 36 to be on the safe side. HTH


----------



## bem3231

Does anyone know if there are any online sites that have the Carol on sale?


----------



## Calisto2

bem3231 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any online sites that have the Carol on sale?


NAP international has the cognac ones for 30% off, black sold out...HTH!


----------



## Calisto2

chiaraV said:


> I'd love to buy carol(or elvis) sandals now that they are on sale..I'm a 38 in IM shoes(at first they are really tight but they strach out) ..do you think I should go for a 38 or 39?I have wide feet
> 
> would you go for the elvis or carol as an everyday shoes?thank for the suggestion!


I took my regular IM size (37) in the Carol's, they hit more right across the toes on me vs. at the widest point on my feet (I too worried about them because of my foot width, I have a hard time wearing pumps for that reason).  As for Carol vs. Elvis, I'm not sure since I never tried the Elvis on, but I liked the small heel since I can wear it for quite a long time and still find them pretty comfortable, though not sure I could walk for miles in them!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

flower71 said:


> I have the ariana and I took a 40 (my usual size). It fits snug so I would get a 36 to be on the safe side. HTH


Thank you  I like the snug fit. Saw a few bloggers wearing it with a loose fit so it became more jacket-y than a blazer/cardigan).

But 36 should be OK then


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> Carol Tan




*imlvholic ~ These just FAB!!!*  Ok..I gave in...  My Tan Carols are on the way @ 60% off!!


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> *imlvholic ~ These just FAB!!!*  Ok..I gave in...  My Tan Carols are on the way @ 60% off!!



Wahhhh!!! You lucky girl, 60% off... That's hard to pass up. Congrats & let's see some of you're usual gorgeous mod pics


----------



## imlvholic

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. They look so good on you.
> 
> 
> I do too.


Thanks, Megt. Love them on you too. 



chiaraV said:


> I'd love to buy carol(or elvis) sandals now that they are on sale..I'm a 38 in IM shoes(at first they are really tight but they strach out) ..do you think I should go for a 38 or 39?I have wide feet
> 
> would you go for the elvis or carol as an everyday shoes?thank for the suggestion!


I'm size 6 on the Dicker boots when i tried them on, but on the Carolls, the size 7 is perfect for me. I'm on the wide side too, that's why the Celines & Wang thin stap sandals were so tight & they hurt by just trying them on. So seldom do i find sandals that fits so right as this Carolls, that's why i have to have all 3 colors, just a great timing for me my size are still available & nice sale.



amacasa said:


> very nice!!! Im so glad you found this sandals.. they were made for you!!!


Thanks amacasa, me too


----------



## bem3231

tonkamama said:


> *imlvholic ~ These just FAB!!!*  Ok..I gave in...  My Tan Carols are on the way @ 60% off!!



Hey there! Congrats! Where did you order them from?


----------



## msliu22

FYI: NAP has Betty's for 50%, just ordered myself a pair...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/314589

Happy shopping!


----------



## gymangel812

runway items are on sale at the boutiques too, picked up 3 items  (being shipped). this s/s season is killing me (my fave IM so far [i haven't known about IM but for like 2 years though lol] even though i think most people on here weren't a fan of the runway s/s items. so glad i waited to buy everything on sale!


----------



## Straight-Laced

New season is coming into NAP and Matches this week.
I hope I don't find anything to like this season!


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> You're welcome & thanks for the compliment
> 
> It's a hard choice between the 2, since they're both neutrals, but if I we're to really pick, I'd go with the TAN. My problem is, if I find something that really fits me, in this case comfortable & gorgeous & I'm so crazy about, I buy them in multiples if I can afford it, esp. if they're on sale. Just see my bag collections, I always get the same brand in different colors. I also consider if I can wear them all year long & basing on where I live most of the year, HAWAII, they will definitely my goto sandals.
> 
> Please let us know which 1 you pick & share some mod pics too.



I think you're right - between the two tan is probably a better choice.  Unfortunately the white is cheaper right now - I'll try to wait for the tan to come down a bit more :sweat drop:
I know I do the same with multiple buys of the same style!  I didn't buy the tan Carol because I was planning to be sensible & get the tan Lester and black Carol, but now I like the Carol more than Lester & the price for the tan Carol has gone back up  
My life is casual and beachy too.  I figure if the Carols hurt me too much (& I don't think they will) then I'll just go barefoot


----------



## tonkamama

bem3231 said:


> Hey there! Congrats! Where did you order them from?



I ordered them from Barneys New York store in SF.  They are sold out on the website but various stores might still have them in your size.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> New season is coming into NAP and Matches this week.
> I hope I don't find anything to like this season!




Wow... I know I am going to break my ban again for the new season.  I hope nothing too special to me that I have to buy at regular price.


----------



## tonkamama

gymangel812 said:


> runway items are on sale at the boutiques too, picked up 3 items  (being shipped). this s/s season is killing me (my fave IM so far [i haven't known about IM but for like 2 years though lol] even though i think most people on here weren't a fan of the runway s/s items. so glad i waited to buy everything on sale!




Congrats!!  Pls post pic then you get them!


----------



## bem3231

tonkamama said:


> I ordered them from Barneys New York store in SF.  They are sold out on the website but various stores might still have them in your size.



Thanks so much for the intel!!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> New season is coming into NAP and Matches this week.
> I hope I don't find anything to like this season!


I can't wait to see new outfits, I am honestly not going to get more IM on sale. I guess I am slowly getting to a point where I am buying full price for certain items that I love and wear a lot and not buy because they are on sale. I think I am growing up!
(OK if I find boots in my size with a great discount, maybe I won't resist)


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> I can't wait to see new outfits, I am honestly not going to get more IM on sale. I guess I am slowly getting to a point where I am buying full price for certain items that I love and wear a lot and not buy because they are on sale. I think I am growing up!
> (OK if I find boots in my size with a great discount, maybe I won't resist)



I'm with you!  As much as I cringe about paying full price, I've missed out on too many pieces!    I have my eye on a few things (will the Samuel dress ever get marked down?), but at this point, if I haven't purchased it- there's probably a good reason for that.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> New season is coming into NAP and Matches this week.
> *I hope I don't find anything to like this season*!


Funny!  Me too!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Funny!  Me too!



It's finally warm here- I'm having a hard time thinking about buying winter things!  Does NAP or Matches have any preview items up?


----------



## KristyDarling

COPENHAGEN said:


> Hello ladies  Do you know how the Étoile brand runs in size? I'm considering this jacket but don't know if I should get a FR 34 (US 2) or FR 36 (US 4). I usually wear an XS.
> 
> View attachment 2223362
> 
> 
> Thank you





flower71 said:


> I have the ariana and I took a 40 (my usual size). It fits snug so I would get a 36 to be on the safe side. HTH



The Ariana definitely runs small.  I like IM jackets snug, too, but I sized up on this one and it is still quite snug/form-fitting. I am 5'2", 99 lbs, and I took the 36.  The Ariana in 34 was waaaaay too tight.  (and I usually take a 34 in IM jackets)  HTH!


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I can't wait to see new outfits, I am honestly not going to get more IM on sale. *I guess I am slowly getting to a point where I am buying full price for certain items that I love and wear a lot and not buy because they are on sale.* I think I am growing up!
> (OK if I find boots in my size with a great discount, maybe I won't resist)



This is my system too - I buy at full price - as soon as they hit the shelves - pieces that I must have and plan to wear right away.  Then I collect the pieces on sale that I like a lot but didn't prioritise as high as the must haves. . .  Result?  I still buy too much Isabel Marant!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

KristyDarling said:


> The Ariana definitely runs small.  I like IM jackets snug, too, but I sized up on this one and it is still quite snug/form-fitting. I am 5'2", 99 lbs, and I took the 36.  The Ariana in 34 was waaaaay too tight.  (and I usually take a 34 in IM jackets)  HTH!


That's _very_ helpful, thanks so much. I'm 5'2 too and 103 lbs, so we are pretty much the same


----------



## KristyDarling

COPENHAGEN said:


> That's _very_ helpful, thanks so much. I'm 5'2 too and 103 lbs, so we are pretty much the same



Glad to help!  We can use each other as sizing buddies! 

I'm sure you've all noticed that a few Etoile pieces from the new season popped up on NAP this morning.   The Flynn sweater is cute, but it's mohair. Itchy!!!  What do you guys think of the shearling booties?


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Glad to help!  We can use each other as sizing buddies!
> 
> I'm sure you've all noticed that a few Etoile pieces from the new season popped up on NAP this morning.   The Flynn sweater is cute, but it's mohair. Itchy!!!  What do you guys think of the shearling booties?




The shearling booties are cute, but for $800+ I think I will pass as I don't think I will get much wearings (Bay Area never gets too cold...hence my RO shearling jacket just for me admiring most of the time...)


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> The shearling booties are cute, but for $800+ I think I will pass as I don't think I will get much wearings (Bay Area never gets too cold...hence my RO shearling jacket just for me admiring most of the time...)



I'm totally with you, dear Tonka! I love the coziness of shearling but we don't really have a chance to wear it here in the Bay! Did you get the email yesterday from Elizabeth Charles with their Pre-Fall and Fall IM look-books? I saw a few cute things there but nothing wowed me as a must-have. There was a coat called "Ioline" that looked cute (along the lines of her menswear boxy coats) for $780. I'm curious about it.


----------



## jellybebe

Oh no! NAP got the Etoile shearling Anders coat I had been admiring, and it costs $3220! I don't think that will happen. But on a happier note, I found the Malky Hawaiian print jacket on sale and I got it!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Oh no! NAP got the Etoile shearling Anders coat I had been admiring, and it costs $3220! I don't think that will happen. But on a happier note, I found the Malky Hawaiian print jacket on sale and I got it!



Congratulations, Jellybebe!!!! I know you've been crushing hard on that jacket!  Mod pics if you can, please.  

I saw the Anders shearling on NAP and wasn't that impressed -- I feel like you can get a black shearling in a basic cut exactly like that for much less $$$ elsewhere, yanno?  Then again, I've said that before about IM and then ate my words later. There's something about the IM fit that boosts her basic designs to another level.


----------



## lucabela

Can anyone please comment on the fit of their Carols?  I am hearing both that they run larger and that they run smaller.  37 dickers, I have to wear with a thick insole.  37 Bekketts are good, maybe a taaaad small, and 36 Bettys are perfect.  My feet are super narrow.  You think I'm a 36 or 37 in the Carols?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Congratulations, Jellybebe!!!! I know you've been crushing hard on that jacket!  Mod pics if you can, please.
> 
> I saw the Anders shearling on NAP and wasn't that impressed -- I feel like you can get a black shearling in a basic cut exactly like that for much less $$$ elsewhere, yanno?  Then again, I've said that before about IM and then ate my words later. There's something about the IM fit that boosts her basic designs to another level.



I don't know... The Anders looks pretty amazing in this pic.


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> I'm totally with you, dear Tonka! I love the coziness of shearling but we don't really have a chance to wear it here in the Bay! Did you get the email yesterday from Elizabeth Charles with their Pre-Fall and Fall IM look-books? I saw a few cute things there but nothing wowed me as a must-have. There was a coat called "Ioline" that looked cute (along the lines of her menswear boxy coats) for $780. I'm curious about it.




*KristyDarling ~* I did not sign up for the email with Elizabeth Charles...  do you mind post a picture of Ioline coat? I am curious about it too...


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I don't know... The Anders looks pretty amazing in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225766



Yes, that's some furry goodness right there! I love this look on other stylish ladies (i.e. Caroline Blomst and all the ladies in fur/shearling that she likes to photograph), but I don't think I could pull it off myself.   



tonkamama said:


> *KristyDarling ~* I did not sign up for the email with Elizabeth Charles...  do you mind post a picture of Ioline coat? I am curious about it too...



Attached is a screenshot from the Elizabeth Charles lookbook. Sorry it's so small! If anyone is interested in getting on the wait list, ask for Christine, the manager in the SF shop. She's super sweet!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!    


Oops sorry for the large size of photos...


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...



You look so chic Tonka. I love the way the shoes look on you.


----------



## KristyDarling

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...



Thank you for the fashion show!  Totally gorgeous and you really scored some great buys. You're so gifted at putting fabulous outfits together -- you represent the epitome of "cool chick free spirit boho IM!"   Everything looks amazing on you, including the stunning Carols! And now we're Andrew twins.


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone have any info on fit for the new for fall, Etoile Clifford collarless double-breasted coat ?  It looks like it could be snug and form fitting under the arms... ?


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...



Everything is so pretty and insouciante! I love the Carols on you.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Yes, that's some furry goodness right there! I love this look on other stylish ladies (i.e. Caroline Blomst and all the ladies in fur/shearling that she likes to photograph), but I don't think I could pull it off myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is a screenshot from the Elizabeth Charles lookbook. Sorry it's so small! If anyone is interested in getting on the wait list, ask for Christine, the manager in the SF shop. She's super sweet!



Haha I was totally picturing Caroline Blomst and the other shearling IM jacket I totally missed out on (had to settle for the Zara copy).


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Does anyone have any info on fit for the new for fall, Etoile Clifford collarless double-breasted coat ?  It looks like it could be snug and form fitting under the arms... ?



I'm eyeing the same coat!  It was the only thing on Matches that made me want to click Buy now. Almost tempted to send to my friend in London to avoid the DHL bill and she's coming back next week. But it's a wool blend and I remember your comment about cotton linings. Guess I should wait a bit. 

Arms do look fitted, unlike her miliitary style peacoats from previous seasons. That other coat in her ad campaign looks roomier though.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...


Tonka, you look great, as always!


----------



## imlvholic

P





tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...


Those Tan Carolls are head turner, they look so chic & gorgeous on you. 

I wore my black today in Manhattan, brought some band aids just in case because it's the first time i wore it. Enjoying the gorgeous weather, shopping, lunch with friends, walking most of the time, i swear!!! 10 AM to 6PM, then went to my friend's party from 6:30-8:30PM. The best comfort test i've ever done, i came home around 9PM & no band aids, no blisters, my feet are fine. 
Got some stares along the way & a stylish woman at Zara recognized it's IM, she was staring at it for a long time then asked me if it's comfortable because she was gonna buy a pair but like some ladies painful feedback around here, she was disappointed too. But still, she's going back to the stores (if they're still available) & have a second try.  
These sandals are just too adorable on.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I'm eyeing the same coat!  It was the only thing on Matches that made me want to click Buy now. Almost tempted to send to my friend in London to avoid the DHL bill and she's coming back next week. But it's a wool blend and I remember your comment about cotton linings. Guess I should wait a bit.
> 
> Arms do look fitted, unlike her miliitary style peacoats from previous seasons. That other coat in her ad campaign looks roomier though.


This made me laugh!  I also saw it on Matches and put it on my wish list... so far the only thing I like.

What I don't like is the apparent stiffness of the collar.  Watch the video and you can see how it sticks out when the coat is not buttoned up and the model turns sideways.  

It also has a cotton lining and I have 2 jackets of hers with cotton linings and there is a reason the better designers use nylon, acetate, etc to line. The cotton clings to my top and doesn't fall nicely.

I'm talking myself out of this coat!  Trying to anyway...


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you very much ladies!!  *
*KristyDarling ~* regarding Andrew, I got inspired by your mod pic and have to have it... glad you like how I styled it.  

*imlvholic ~* Glad to hear that, can't wait to test drive mine... if not b/c of your mod pictures, I may have just passed.  Regarding the fit, I think I can readjust the straps to make them little tighter.  So glad I did not let them go.  These will be my go to sandals for the summer for sure.       



megt10 said:


> You look so chic Tonka. I love the way the shoes look on you.





KristyDarling said:


> Thank you for the fashion show!  Totally gorgeous and you really scored some great buys. You're so gifted at putting fabulous outfits together -- you represent the epitome of "cool chick free spirit boho IM!"   Everything looks amazing on you, including the stunning Carols! And now we're Andrew twins.





jellybebe said:


> Everything is so pretty and insouciante! I love the Carols on you.





HiromiT said:


> Tonka, you look great, as always!





imlvholic said:


> P
> Those Tan Carolls are head turner, they look so chic & gorgeous on you.
> 
> I wore my black today in Manhattan, brought some band aids just in case because it's the first time i wore it. Enjoying the gorgeous weather, shopping, lunch with friends, walking most of the time, i swear!!! 10 AM to 6PM, then went to my friend's party from 6:30-8:30PM. The best comfort test i've ever done, i came home around 9PM & no band aids, no blisters, my feet are fine.
> Got some stares along the way & a stylish woman at Zara recognized it's IM, she was staring at it for a long time then asked me if it's comfortable because she was gonna buy a pair but like some ladies painful feedback around here, she was disappointed too. But still, she's going back to the stores (if they're still available) & have a second try.
> These sandals are just too adorable on.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> I'm with you!  As much as I cringe about paying full price, I've missed out on too many pieces!    I have my eye on a few things *(will the Samuel dress ever get marked down?*), but at this point, if I haven't purchased it- there's probably a good reason for that.



I know it's not much of a markdown but there are a couple of sizes here at 20% off - 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant-samual-dress-item-10409971.aspx


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...



tonka, you look HOT!!


----------



## am2022

Congrats on your sale finds !!! You did great lady!!! Looking fab as always !



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...



Love the sandals and clothes, am especially jealous of your closet!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> This made me laugh!  I also saw it on Matches and put it on my wish list... so far the only thing I like.
> 
> What I don't like is the apparent stiffness of the collar.  Watch the video and you can see how it sticks out when the coat is not buttoned up and the model turns sideways.
> 
> It also has a cotton lining and I have 2 jackets of hers with cotton linings and there is a reason the better designers use nylon, acetate, etc to line. The cotton clings to my top and doesn't fall nicely.
> 
> I'm talking myself out of this coat!  Trying to anyway...



I knew you saw it on Matches!  No, I don't like the way it looks open either. And what to wear underneath when there's no collar? Only crew neck sweaters? Would you wear a scarf?

Plus I'm not sure if it's lined at all. I know some of her jackets and skirts are described as having 100% cotton lining but they're actually referring to the pocket linings. The item itself isn't lined at all.

But I love its trench/military elements! Waiting to see if Misch gets it so I can try.


----------



## mellibelly

lucabela said:


> Can anyone please comment on the fit of their Carols?  I am hearing both that they run larger and that they run smaller.  37 dickers, I have to wear with a thick insole.  37 Bekketts are good, maybe a taaaad small, and 36 Bettys are perfect.  My feet are super narrow.  You think I'm a 36 or 37 in the Carols?  Thanks for the help!



Hi! Newbie here in the IM thread! I wear a 37 in dickers, beckets and betty and I took the carol in 37. I tried on the 36 and my heel was hanging over the edge. I have pretty narrow feet as well. And trust me I wanted the 36 to work because Barney's only had the tan carol in 36. I went home with the white carols in 37. HTH!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...   ]



You look smashing as usual Tonka! Thanks for the impromptu fashion show. You're inspiring me with your pairings.  I love the Carols-awesome score with the 60% off. Would love to grab them but i am trying to be good and save to have a closet like yours. Will need some advice when i do.


----------



## lucabela

mellibelly said:


> Hi! Newbie here in the IM thread! I wear a 37 in dickers, beckets and betty and I took the carol in 37. I tried on the 36 and my heel was hanging over the edge. I have pretty narrow feet as well. And trust me I wanted the 36 to work because Barney's only had the tan carol in 36. I went home with the white carols in 37. HTH!



Thank you Mellibelly!  This helps so much.


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> I know it's not much of a markdown but there are a couple of sizes here at 20% off -
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant-samual-dress-item-10409971.aspx



Thank you so much!  I'll take a look!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Congrats on your sale finds !!! You did great lady!!! Looking fab as always !




Seconded!    Fabulous!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  *
*
arguspeace & jellylicious ~* glad you like my new closet.  It was one of my childhood dream to have a dressing room so I turned a spare bedroom into a functional room.  



juneping said:


> tonka, you look HOT!!





amacasa said:


> Congrats on your sale finds !!! You did great lady!!! Looking fab as always !





arguspeace said:


> Love the sandals and clothes, am especially jealous of your closet!





jellylicious said:


> You look smashing as usual Tonka! Thanks for the impromptu fashion show. You're inspiring me with your pairings.  I love the Carols-awesome score with the 60% off. Would love to grab them but i am trying to be good and save to have a closet like yours. Will need some advice when i do.





mercer said:


> Seconded!    Fabulous!!!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies (& dear flower71 ) ...*  thanks for letting me share some mod pictures of my three jackets  I got from the sales and Carols !!  Alto I must admit the fit of carols not that desire for me (I think I need to learn how to walk in these and not killing myself due to loose straps) but they do make a outfit pops, for sure a conversational piece...I do love them!
> 
> 
> Oops sorry for the large size of photos...


tonka hot mama! Thanks for these pics, you have beautiful feet...awesomeness, as usual! when do I come and live in your closet?


----------



## xjessiex

When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale


----------



## Jayne1

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale


I like it! Was it a great price?


----------



## mercer

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



Super cute!


----------



## ilsecita

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



Looks great on you!!


----------



## ericat

Red Sumac on sale (second cut) at Barneys Bhills today, 36 and 38 (I bought one of the 36, they had two). Already have the salome in the same red, but couldn't resist the sale price!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> tonka hot mama! Thanks for these pics, you have beautiful feet...awesomeness, as usual! when do I come and live in your closet?



Thank you flower!   I would love to invite you over when you come visit SF/Bay Area.  Please share your f/w  favorites with us.  I am already eyeing on few jackets .


----------



## tonkamama

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



I love this color on you!  This is one great coat, l love the pocket design.  I really hope BNY or NAP will carry more color selections...  So I can get both!


----------



## Calisto2

ericat said:


> Red Sumac on sale (second cut) at Barneys Bhills today, 36 and 38 (I bought one of the 36, they had two). Already have the salome in the same red, but couldn't resist the sale price!


Did they have any other Etoile pieces in  Bev Hills?  I've been eyeing the Reed tee but unsure of my size...would love a sumac but don't know if a 38 would fit!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I knew you saw it on Matches!  No, I don't like the way it looks open either. And what to wear underneath when there's no collar? Only crew neck sweaters? Would you wear a scarf?
> 
> Plus I'm not sure if it's lined at all. I know some of her jackets and skirts are described as having 100% cotton lining but they're actually referring to the pocket linings. The item itself isn't lined at all.
> 
> But I love its trench/military elements! Waiting to see if Misch gets it so I can try.


NAP says it's tailored for a close fit, structured non-stretchy fabric and warns those with a large bust may wish to take the next size up...


----------



## ericat

Calisto2 said:


> Did they have any other Etoile pieces in  Bev Hills?  I've been eyeing the Reed tee but unsure of my size...would love a sumac but don't know if a 38 would fit!



They did have a reed t and a tank with a similar graphic, didn't check the size though. Otherwise, star and bird rompers in a bunch of sizes, a few greta dresses, multiple leather jackets in blue in and black, and then odds and ends.


----------



## Calisto2

ericat said:


> They did have a reed t and a tank with a similar graphic, didn't check the size though. Otherwise, star and bird rompers in a bunch of sizes, a few greta dresses, multiple leather jackets in blue in and black, and then odds and ends.



Thanks for the intel...hoping to check it out this weekend!


----------



## megt10

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



That happens a lot for me with IM. Looks great on you!


----------



## KristyDarling

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



You look fabulous in this coat!


----------



## lulu1982

hey ladies! Has anyone see kiliann sweater In stores or available online?I am dying to get one! Thanks


----------



## COPENHAGEN

KristyDarling said:


> The Ariana definitely runs small.  I like IM jackets snug, too, but I sized up on this one and it is still quite snug/form-fitting. I am 5'2", 99 lbs, and I took the 36.  The Ariana in 34 was waaaaay too tight.  (and I usually take a 34 in IM jackets)  HTH!


I just got ordered it in the 36, will post a picture with it as soon as it arrives 

Thanks again for your help and you too Flower :kiss:


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies!
I was in Selfridges today, they had some new Etoile out on the racks. There were some really soft alpaca mix jumpers that I loved. One in a gorgeous burgundy/purple colour. I love IM knits!

Here is a pic of the Idini jacket which I got in the sales last summer. 50% off- yeah!!


----------



## missty4

xjessiex said:


> When I first saw it, I wasn't really impressed. But then I tried in on. Bad idea! Thank god it was on sale



I was debating about this coat too! The gray version is cute... looks good on you!


----------



## missty4

All decked out in IM











Lauryn shirt, polyester pants and dickers


----------



## tonkamama

*missty4 so cool ~* you guys are amazing!  



missty4 said:


> All decked out in IM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauryn shirt, polyester pants and dickers


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies...*  if you are looking for a *black pair of Carols in size 37*, Call NM Palo Alto (almost 50% off regular price around $525).


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone remember when Matches did  their 2nd cut for markdowns last year?


----------



## bem3231

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies...*  if you are looking for a *black pair of Carols in size 37*, Call NM Palo Alto (almost 50% off regular price around $525).



Got them!! Thanks do much for posting tonkamama!


----------



## gymangel812

red capu belt (which i have been wearing non stop lol) and brown caleen boots in action:


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:


> red capu belt (which i have been wearing non stop lol) and brown caleen boots in action:



Love it! I want the Caleen boots so much.


----------



## tonkamama

bem3231 said:


> Got them!! Thanks do much for posting tonkamama!



*bem3231 ~ *congrats!! Please post pic when you get them.  



gymangel812 said:


> red capu belt (which i have been wearing non stop lol) and brown caleen boots in action:



*gymangel812 ~* Oh the belt is TDF ~ cute boots.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> NAP says it's tailored for a close fit, structured non-stretchy fabric and warns those with a large bust may wish to take the next size up...



I GOT IT!!! Simply couldn't resist the design/cut but was (and still am) on the fence about the roughness of the wool blend fabric. So here's my review:

- Fits true to size but the sleeves are definitely slim and fitted. Torso isn't as tight as her other jackets but, yes, size up if you are busty. I could go one size down -- it looked very sleek -- but I wouldn't be able to layer a thick sweater underneath. So, I got my usual size.

- Looks fine open/unbuttoned, the sides don't stick out awkwardly as shown in the Matches video. In fact, the sides lie flat when unbuttoned but I'm flat chested. 

- Completely unlined, even the pockets! The only cotton lining I could detect is the pocket flap. 

- The interior  feels a little scratchy like boiled wool but the seams are taped (is that the correct term?) so there aren't raw edges or loose threads. The fabric was the one thing that made me hesitate. My other winter coats being wool or cashmere are soft, so I didn't know if I could tolerate a scratchy, unlined coat but its design won out in the end.  If I have buyer's remorse, I can exchange it in 7 days.

I will take mod pics when I get the coat. After trying it on, I left to think for a couple of hours. By the time I decided, the store was closing, so I paid over the phone and will pick up later. 

Have you talked yourself out or in?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I GOT IT!!! Simply couldn't resist the design/cut but was (and still am) on the fence about the roughness of the wool blend fabric. So here's my review:
> 
> - Fits true to size but the sleeves are definitely slim and fitted. Torso isn't as tight as her other jackets but, yes, size up if you are busty. I could go one size down -- it looked very sleek -- but I wouldn't be able to layer a thick sweater underneath. So, I got my usual size.
> 
> - Looks fine open/unbuttoned, the sides don't stick out awkwardly as shown in the Matches video. In fact, the sides lie flat when unbuttoned but I'm flat chested.
> 
> - Completely unlined, even the pockets! The only cotton lining I could detect is the pocket flap.
> 
> - The interior  feels a little scratchy like boiled wool but the seams are taped (is that the correct term?) so there aren't raw edges or loose threads. The fabric was the one thing that made me hesitate. My other winter coats being wool or cashmere are soft, so I didn't know if I could tolerate a scratchy, unlined coat but its design won out in the end.  If I have buyer's remorse, I can exchange it in 7 days.
> 
> I will take mod pics when I get the coat. After trying it on, I left to think for a couple of hours. By the time I decided, the store was closing, so I paid over the phone and will pick up later.
> 
> Have you talked yourself out or in?


So, Misch has it?  I should check out TNT, maybe they have it too.

You were right, no lining, So NAP stating 100% cotton lining was... incorrect?  I would rather have no lining than the cotton lining used on my IM mainline jackets, which are horrible.

You will probably keep it because that style is pure love for some of us.   Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## HiromiT

Quick reviews of the Ifea and Iona jackets. LOVED them both! 

Both are true to size but more relaxed and forgiving than her other jackets.

Fabric is surprisingly fluffy -- practically soft -- and definitely not as scratchy as last year's Momo.

Iona is going to be a hot seller! It's more roomy in the shoulders and sleeves than her other jackets, so if you size up it can look a tad messy. I can usually wear 36 or 38 in her jackets, but the Iona in 38 was too wide in the shoulders and the sleeves too long. Pic from Charlotte for Shine.

Ifea is a cozy, effortless cardie coat. However, the two buttons are placed too low, IMO. I felt like a third button was needed just under the lapels to keep the coat closed in a more attractive fashion. But I guess you can always add a hook-and-eye closure afterwards. Pic from Matches.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> So, Misch has it?  I should check out TNT, maybe they have it too.
> 
> You were right, no lining, So NAP stating 100% cotton lining was... incorrect?  I would rather have no lining than the cotton lining used on my IM mainline jackets, which are horrible.
> 
> You will probably keep it because that style is pure love for some of us.   Can't wait to see pictures!!



Yes, got it from Misch. I went in to look for a gift and, lo and behold, some fall Etoile stuff! 

I noticed that NAP will say "fully lined" if it is but will say "100% cotton lining" if it's simply part of the fabric composition.

I don't know -- I feel like I paid too much (790) for an unlined, wool BLEND (and a scratchy one) coat. I've bought 100% wool or wool/cashmere coats for a lot less but it's been a few years since I've bought a wool winter coat. 

But I do love the style...and it looks great when I throw an FS scarf over it!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yes, got it from Misch. I went in to look for a gift and, lo and behold, some fall Etoile stuff!
> 
> I noticed that NAP will say "fully lined" if it is but will say "100% cotton lining" if it's simply part of the fabric composition.
> 
> I don't know -- I feel like I paid too much (790) for an unlined, wool BLEND (and a scratchy one) coat. I've bought 100% wool or wool/cashmere coats for a lot less but it's been a few years since I've bought a wool winter coat.
> 
> But I do love the style...and it looks great when I throw an FS scarf over it!


So, what is it?  A fall coat or a winter coat, although winter to you is different than my winters...

I know what you mean about her scratchy fabrics.  All my Etoile jackets are scratchy, but I kind of got used to them because I wanted to, since I liked the style so much.

You'll see.. you'll get it home and walk around in it.  Does the fabric look cheap or is it just itchy and can you wear a top underneath it that stops the itching? 

Think about it, there's no rush!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> So, what is it?  A fall coat or a winter coat, although winter to you is different than my winters...
> 
> I know what you mean about her scratchy fabrics.  All my Etoile jackets are scratchy, but I kind of got used to them because I wanted to, since I liked the style so much.
> 
> You'll see.. you'll get it home and walk around in it.  Does the fabric look cheap or is it just itchy and can you wear a top underneath it that stops the itching?
> 
> Think about it, there's no rush!



It would definitely be a fall coat for you, but then you Torontonians are a hardier breed than us.  I could probably wear it all winter here, but will likely switch to a down coat at 5C. 

I don't think the fabric _looks_ cheap but it _feels_ cheap due to the roughness, like an Old Navy or Joe Fresh wool coat. What a terrible comparison but that's all I can think of right now! It didn't feel itchy/scratchy but just felt rough and coarse.


----------



## HiromiT

HiromiT said:


> It would definitely be a fall coat for you, but then you Torontonians are a hardier breed than us.  I could probably wear it all winter here, but will likely switch to a down coat at 5C.
> 
> I don't think the fabric _looks_ cheap but it _feels_ cheap due to the roughness, like an Old Navy or Joe Fresh wool coat. What a terrible comparison but that's all I can think of right now! It didn't feel itchy/scratchy but just felt rough and coarse.



Sorry, I should clarify -- it didn't feel itchy/scratchy *on* me, but it felt rough and coarse on my fingertips. I don't think I'd have trouble wearing it but it's not the kind of fabric that I'd like to stroke and caress.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> It would definitely be a fall coat for you, but then you Torontonians are a hardier breed than us.  I could probably wear it all winter here, but will likely switch to a down coat at 5C.
> 
> I don't think the fabric _looks_ cheap but it _feels_ cheap due to the roughness, like an Old Navy or Joe Fresh wool coat. What a terrible comparison but that's all I can think of right now! It didn't feel itchy/scratchy but just felt rough and coarse.


I think it's important that it doesn't _look_ cheap. Rough and coarse is a heck of a lot better than itchy and scratchy, which two of my Etoile jackets are.  They are also a bit hairy.  This new coat isn't hairy, is it?  I'm starting to really like your coat more and more!  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I think it's important that it doesn't _look_ cheap. Rough and coarse is a heck of a lot better than itchy and scratchy, which two of my Etoile jackets are.  They are also a bit hairy.  This new coat isn't hairy, is it?  I'm starting to really like your coat more and more!  lol



Haha, not it's not hairy...yet! But don't wool blends eventually pill and get hairy? It's the synthetic bits that break off and wreak havoc!

I do think you'll love the style and cut! And it allows you to show off all your beautiful scarves!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Haha, not it's not hairy...yet! But don't wool blends eventually pill and get hairy? It's the synthetic bits that break off and wreak havoc!
> 
> I do think you'll love the style and cut! And it allows you to show off all your beautiful scarves!



What else did they have at Misch? I saw on their site that they got the Camel Bobby's and some new Dickers... Kind of interested in the new bronze colour and of course I keep going back and forth about the Bobby's but I have the camel Basleys which are too similar I think...


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> What else did they have at Misch? I saw on their site that they got the Camel Bobby's and some new Dickers... Kind of interested in the new bronze colour and of course I keep going back and forth about the Bobby's but I have the camel Basleys which are too similar I think...



They also had cords in the stripey and floral prints (the Iceo?). The stripey ones were cropped with a wideish leg, similar to the Ivos. They fit true to size, possibly on the small side. The floral ones were also true to size but more forgiving -- almost like a slouchy skinny pant. 

I didn't see the Anders (I know you want it!) but it could've been displayed somewhere else. The IM stuff was scattered all over. I can ask when I go back.

I tried the camel Bobbys but they were quite a warm shade of brown, so not my personal fave.

The Dickers have a new finish -- a waxy suede with slight distressing. Not a "fluffy" suede like the old Dickers but not a smooth leather either. 

Pics are from Charlotte and Matches.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Haha, not it's not hairy...yet! But don't wool blends eventually pill and get hairy? It's the synthetic bits that break off and wreak havoc!
> 
> I do think you'll love the style and cut! And it allows you to show off all your beautiful scarves!


I guess it  could pill a bit...my Etoile Fall jackets were hairy when I bought them, it's the wool/alpaca blend.  Little hairs stick up all the time, these jackets were never a smooth fabric.

I think there is a place in our wardrobes for very utilitarian coats.  I tend to baby coats that  have fabric that I like to stroke and caress.  This could be your workhorse?  It will mean you get your money's worth.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> They also had cords in the stripey and floral prints (the Iceo?). The stripey ones were cropped with a wideish leg, similar to the Ivos. They fit true to size, possibly on the small side. The floral ones were also true to size but more forgiving -- almost like a slouchy skinny pant.
> 
> I didn't see the Anders (I know you want it!) but it could've been displayed somewhere else. The IM stuff was scattered all over. I can ask when I go back.
> 
> I tried the camel Bobbys but they were quite a warm shade of brown, so not my personal fave.
> 
> The Dickers have a new finish -- a waxy suede with slight distressing. Not a "fluffy" suede like the old Dickers but not a smooth leather either.
> 
> Pics are from Charlotte and Matches.



Thanks for the info! Yes I want the Anders, it was the only piece that truly caught my eye but I think it's too pricey which is too bad.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I guess it  could pill a bit...my Etoile Fall jackets were hairy when I bought them, it's the wool/alpaca blend.  Little hairs stick up all the time, these jackets were never a smooth fabric.
> 
> I think there is a place in our wardrobes for very utilitarian coats.  I tend to baby coats that  have fabric that I like to stroke and caress.  This could be your workhorse?  It will mean you get your money's worth.



You're so right about babying certain pieces! I'd love to get a Max Mara or similar coat one day but imagine I'd baby it! Heck, I'm already babying my FS scarves, which I shouldn't.

So, if I don't treat the IM coat too preciously, CPW would be really low. Thanks, another point in favour of keeping it.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes I want the Anders, it was the only piece that truly caught my eye but I think it's too pricey which is too bad.



The Anders is gorgeous! But you might like the Iona -- it has a moto feel to it. No asymmetrical zip but there's a tab closure at the top that prevents it from looking too ladylike. And no dramatic shoulder pads like the Lexy and Momo. I would've bought that it I didn't get the Clifford.


----------



## Juice

Does everyone prefer the Ankara or anders? Need some help deciding... Splurge or hold off and wait... Hmmm


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> Yes, got it from Misch. I went in to look for a gift and, lo and behold, some fall Etoile stuff!
> 
> I noticed that NAP will say "fully lined" if it is but will say "100% cotton lining" if it's simply part of the fabric composition.
> 
> I don't know -- I feel like I paid too much (790) for an unlined, wool BLEND (and a scratchy one) coat. I've bought 100% wool or wool/cashmere coats for a lot less but it's been a few years since I've bought a wool winter coat.
> 
> But I do love the style...and it looks great when I throw an FS scarf over it!



I love it and want it!  Which is NG to my wallet as I really need to control myself this time... LOL.  I pray my size will be available in the next couple of month. Thanks for the review and yes I agree little pricy for unlined jacket/coat, but we are still buying b/c the fit really looks good on us.


----------



## megt10

gymangel812 said:


> red capu belt (which i have been wearing non stop lol) and brown caleen boots in action:



You look so cute. How do the boots feel? Did you take the tts?


----------



## gymangel812

megt10 said:


> You look so cute. How do the boots feel? Did you take the tts?


thanks  i stayed the same size as dickers and jennys. they feel great. i've worn them twice and they're pretty comfy.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> I love it and want it!  Which is NG to my wallet as I really need to control myself this time... LOL.  I pray my size will be available in the next couple of month. Thanks for the review and yes I agree little pricy for unlined jacket/coat, but we are still buying b/c the fit really looks good on us.



Thanks tonka! I'm sure it will still be available in the US over the next few months -- there are so many places that stock IM. In my city, there is just one store that sells her stuff, so I jumped on it!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Thanks tonka! I'm sure it will still be available in the US over the next few months -- there are so many places that stock IM. In my city, there is just one store that sells her stuff, so I jumped on it!


Did you pick it up?  How do you feel about it now that it's home?


----------



## Jayne1

Help!  Which tee is roomier?  The V neck_ Juliette_?  Or the Etoile V neck _Vincent_?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Did you pick it up?  How do you feel about it now that it's home?



Not yet -- I've been stuck at home with work and my little one. Will try to go tomorrow but the later, the more likely I'm keeping it (only 7 days for exchange)!

I saw your question about the linen Ts. According to Matches, the Juliette is longer (XS is 27 cm shoulder to hem) and described as "fits true to size" whereas the Vincent is shorter (XS is 22 cm) and described as "slim fit". 

I've only seen the Vincent IRL and it definitely looks slim.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Not yet -- I've been stuck at home with work and my little one. Will try to go tomorrow but the later, the more likely I'm keeping it (only 7 days for exchange)!
> 
> I saw your question about the linen Ts. According to Matches, the Juliette is longer (XS is 27 cm shoulder to hem) and described as "fits true to size" whereas the Vincent is shorter (XS is 22 cm) and described as "slim fit".
> 
> I've only seen the Vincent IRL and it definitely looks slim.


Thank you!  Matches reduced a few tee shirts even more, so I was curious, although they are not on the top of my list, I'm just itching to buy something.  

It's so hot here, I don't feel like driving over to TNT to see the fall things.  Also, TNT has 2 stores and I can never be sure which store will have what I want.  It's actually a bit frustrating, although they offer to send things from store to store, I can easily drive over to the other store myself... I just wish everything was available at one store!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Help!  Which tee is roomier?  The V neck_ Juliette_?  Or the Etoile V neck _Vincent_?




I have a Vincent and it's a slimmer (not tight!) cut.  Nice for layering.  I haven't tried on a Juliette.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Not yet -- I've been stuck at home with work and my little one. Will try to go tomorrow but the later, the more likely I'm keeping it (only 7 days for exchange)!
> 
> I saw your question about the linen Ts. According to Matches, the Juliette is longer (XS is 27 cm shoulder to hem) and described as "fits true to size" whereas the Vincent is shorter (XS is 22 cm) and described as "slim fit".
> 
> I've only seen the Vincent IRL and it definitely looks slim.



I'm liking the little grey cable-knit sweater on the Misch site today! Did you see that in person? And is the black jacket the Iona? It looks pretty cute in all black.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I have a Vincent and it's a slimmer (not tight!) cut.  Nice for layering.  I haven't tried on a Juliette.


It's quite sheer, isn't it?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Thanks tonka! I'm sure it will still be available in the US over the next few months -- there are so many places that stock IM. In my city, there is just one store that sells her stuff, so I jumped on it!


The Ifea stripe boucle tweed coat looks gorgeous on the Misch site -- but I don't need it... I wish I did!

The Idaho boucle jacket looks hard to wear... like it bulks up around the shoulders and bust.

The Lust tee shirt looks like all her other tees that I own, except a bit slimmer than usual.

Did you see anything else?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!  Matches reduced a few tee shirts even more, so I was curious, although they are not on the top of my list, I'm just itching to buy something.
> 
> It's so hot here, I don't feel like driving over to TNT to see the fall things.  Also, TNT has 2 stores and I can never be sure which store will have what I want.  It's actually a bit frustrating, although they offer to send things from store to store, I can easily drive over to the other store myself... I just wish everything was available at one store!



Yes, I was tempted myself by Matches' additional markdowns, but not unless there's free shipping! 

If we only had summer weather here, I wouldn't even touch a wool coat let alone try and buy one! Can you call TNT to see who has what?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I'm liking the little grey cable-knit sweater on the Misch site today! Did you see that in person? And is the black jacket the Iona? It looks pretty cute in all black.



I didn't see the cable-knit sweater but it IS cute, isn't it? When I go back, I'll check it out and let you know how it fits and feels.

I thought the black jacket was the Iona, but Misch is calling it the Idaho. It must be a variation on the same theme, typical of IM. It's mostly black but the stripes are dark aubergine, which I think looks nicer than the light grey and black one at Charlotte for Shine. It's super cute -- like a bomber x moto jacket!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> The Ifea stripe boucle tweed coat looks gorgeous on the Misch site -- but I don't need it... I wish I did!
> 
> The Idaho boucle jacket looks hard to wear... like it bulks up around the shoulders and bust.
> 
> The Lust tee shirt looks like all her other tees that I own, except a bit slimmer than usual.
> 
> Did you see anything else?



The Ifea was my first runner up! I tried it on so many times, debating between it and the Clifford. So gorgeous and cozy, but it's more of a cardie than a coat and therefore less practical for rainy days here and for your winters.

The Idaho (which I thought was the Iona) was definitely roomy in the shoulders but it looks fine if you take your size. I can usually do a 36 or 38 but the 38 actually looked big and sloppy.

I also tried on the zebra and floral print cords. Cute but don't need 'em.

I didn't try the t-shirts but will check out sizing if you're interested.


----------



## Sculli

First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.


----------



## dbaby

HiromiT said:


> Yes, I was tempted myself by Matches' additional markdowns, but not unless there's free shipping!



I've noticed they've actually reduced their shipping prices to the US! It's now $20 instead of $45. I hope it's still the same lightning fast DHL service.


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.
> View attachment 2232903



Cute!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Sculli said:


> First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.
> View attachment 2232903


I like that!


----------



## am2022

adorable sculli.. and were sisters on the lanvin pump!!! 


Sculli said:


> First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.
> View attachment 2232903


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> I've noticed they've actually reduced their shipping prices to the US! It's now $20 instead of $45. I hope it's still the same lightning fast DHL service.



Oh right, I forgot they reduced their shipping! And it's very reasonable for super fast service.


----------



## HiromiT

Sculli said:


> First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.
> View attachment 2232903


Looks great on you!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> It's quite sheer, isn't it?



I have the red and it's perfectly fine to wear alone.  No underpinnings display!  Not sure if the other colors might run more sheer.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I'm liking the little grey cable-knit sweater on the Misch site today! Did you see that in person? And is the black jacket the Iona? It looks pretty cute in all black.



I tried the cable knit sweater (Delta) and it's very soft and comfy for 100% wool. Felt like cotton, not scratchy at all! It's a good length, falls to the hips, not cropped or slim but I'm only 5'3". But there's quite a bit of bulk under the arms due to the dolman sleeves, so I found it hard to wear under a coat. I'd say true to size in the torso but roomy in the shoulders/arms.

Tried on the Idaho jacket again -- some may find it a teeny bit scratchy but compared to the Momo and Lexy, the fabric is softer and more comfy. I want it now!

Will PM pics.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> The Ifea stripe boucle tweed coat looks gorgeous on the Misch site -- but I don't need it... I wish I did!
> 
> The Idaho boucle jacket looks hard to wear... like it bulks up around the shoulders and bust.
> 
> The Lust tee shirt looks like all her other tees that I own, except a bit slimmer than usual.
> 
> Did you see anything else?



I tried on the Lust crewneck and the Logan vneck tshirts. They are slim cut. The SA said "fits small". Lust is shorter than Logan. White is quite sheer but not indecent; black and navy are less sheer and even felt thicker. I will PM pics if any of them turned out on my phone.


----------



## dbaby

Ooh Matches just posted more new arrivals and the Frayne skirt is gorg.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I tried the cable knit sweater (Delta) and it's very soft and comfy for 100% wool. Felt like cotton, not scratchy at all! It's a good length, falls to the hips, not cropped or slim but I'm only 5'3". But there's quite a bit of bulk under the arms due to the dolman sleeves, so I found it hard to wear under a coat. I'd say true to size in the torso but roomy in the shoulders/arms.
> 
> Tried on the Idaho jacket again -- some may find it a teeny bit scratchy but compared to the Momo and Lexy, the fabric is softer and more comfy. I want it now!
> 
> Will PM pics.


Did  you see Matches has another coat called the "Clover double-breasted pea coat?"

I doubt Misch will get both, but you have many options this year, it's such a great, basic year...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Did you see Matches has another coat called the "Clover double-breasted pea coat?"
> 
> I doubt Misch will get both, but you have many options this year, it's such a great, basic year...


 
Thanks for letting me know! I love the big collar!! Will ask Misch but you're probably right. 

Which one do you like better?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I love the big collar!! Will ask Misch but you're probably right.
> 
> Which one do you like better?


I like both and they are also very similar -- I think it depends on how they look on. 

It looks like the Clover is less fitted and much roomier and more of a basic coat.  The Clifford is cooler and more interesting, but I bet it would be a bad fit for me. I probably need the more generous fit of the Clover.

The Clifford can be a coat or a jacket, if that makes sense.  The Clover is a coat... something to take off as soon as you enter the room.


----------



## bbagsforever

I am also lusting after the Anders, but I have seen pics on Instagram of a fur she is doing, similar to those she has done before but in a waist length rather than mid-thigh. Seems to come in natural and burgundy...think I might have to hold out for one of those!

There is also a gorgeous Kady jacket in navy on the NAP site today.

Does anyone know if IM is doing the suede knee high boots again this season? They seem to feature in her Etoile look book....fingers crossed!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I like both and they are also very similar -- I think it depends on how they look on.
> 
> It looks like the Clover is less fitted and much roomier and more of a basic coat.  The Clifford is cooler and more interesting, but I bet it would be a bad fit for me. I probably need the more generous fit of the Clover.
> 
> The Clifford can be a coat or a jacket, if that makes sense.  The Clover is a coat... something to take off as soon as you enter the room.



Hmm, excellent analysis.  The Clover is an updated classic but the Clifford more unique. I love the collar and slightly oversized shape of the Clover. Anyway, Misch said they're not getting it.


----------



## jellybebe

This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943



Love this jacket!


----------



## am2022

Jelly this is made for you !!!
How about a pic of the back print ???
This is my favorite and the gamble
Of course !!! 


jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.


Such a cute jacket, it looks great on you!!


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943



Beautiful on you! Am drooling....
What size did you wear? How's the sizing like?


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943



OMG it looks sooooooo good on you, Jellybebe!!  That is a very special piece. Enjoy it!


----------



## Paris Darling

bbagsforever said:


> I am also lusting after the Anders, but I have seen pics on Instagram of a fur she is doing, similar to those she has done before but in a waist length rather than mid-thigh. Seems to come in natural and burgundy...think I might have to hold out for one of those!
> 
> There is also a gorgeous Kady jacket in navy on the NAP site today.
> 
> Does anyone know if IM is doing the suede knee high boots again this season? They seem to feature in her Etoile look book....fingers crossed!



You always look so stylish!
Is your Cos sweater new season? I can only find it with green sleeves...


----------



## bbagsforever

Paris Darling said:


> You always look so stylish!
> Is your Cos sweater new season? I can only find it with green sleeves...



I got it last year...I haven't seen the orange sleeve version around this year. The green is also cool though!


----------



## megt10

Sculli said:


> First time wearing my new etoile cardi, looks a bit like a bomber jacket, so comfy.
> View attachment 2232903


Love it on you. You look so cute.


bbagsforever said:


> I am also lusting after the Anders, but I have seen pics on Instagram of a fur she is doing, similar to those she has done before but in a waist length rather than mid-thigh. Seems to come in natural and burgundy...think I might have to hold out for one of those!
> 
> There is also a gorgeous Kady jacket in navy on the NAP site today.
> 
> Does anyone know if IM is doing the suede knee high boots again this season? They seem to feature in her Etoile look book....fingers crossed!


Always love your outfits. You look cool and chic.


jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943



Convinced me I need to look at the sales on Matches. I love this jacket and it looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!


----------



## arguspeace

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600



Looks perfect on you!


----------



## arguspeace

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.



Very chic Meg!  Love the outfit you paired it with


----------



## gymangel812

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.


so cute! i love the belt too and want a black one lol



COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600


looks great on you!

i got my 3 runway purchases:




bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)

and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:



but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.


----------



## Veske_gal

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600



Oh, it really is perfect


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> OMG it looks sooooooo good on you, Jellybebe!!  That is a very special piece. Enjoy it!



Thank you! I really like it and hope I can wear it through summer! 



rocket06 said:


> Beautiful on you! Am drooling....
> What size did you wear? How's the sizing like?



I'm not tiny like the other girls on here, I am wearing a 40/6 here!


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> Love this jacket!



Thanks! I really like it too!



amacasa said:


> Jelly this is made for you !!!
> How about a pic of the back print ???
> This is my favorite and the gamble
> Of course !!!



Thanks! I will try to take pics of the back too.



HiromiT said:


> Such a cute jacket, it looks great on you!!



Thank you! And thanks again for the pics of the FW stuff, I am really liking the Idaho so far! What does the fabric feel like? Itchy at all?


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943


Gorgeous jacket!


megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.


Megt, love that belt on you.


COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> Congrats! the Ariana fits you perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Thanks! I really like it too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I will try to take pics of the back too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And thanks again for the pics of the FW stuff, I am really liking the Idaho so far! What does the fabric feel like? Itchy at all?



NP, glad to help/enable.  The Idaho is much less itchy than the Momo or Lexy -- to me anyway. It's still a crazy blend of wool and synthetics but the weave is looser, so it feels more fluffy and therefore less itchy, if that makes sense!


----------



## lilias_13

Hello ladies,
The Etoile Greta dress is also on sale now. Here are a few shots with the embroidery. Thanks for letting me share 

http://styleheritage.com


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I will have to visit Paris for the sale stuff, obviously they still have more than I expected.






gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i love the belt too and want a black one lol
> 
> 
> looks great on you!
> 
> i got my 3 runway purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)
> 
> and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:
> 
> 
> 
> but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.


Great dress, mayI ask how much it was?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

arguspeace said:


> Looks perfect on you!





Veske_gal said:


> Oh, it really is perfect





gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i love the belt too and want a black one lol
> 
> 
> looks great on you!
> 
> i got my 3 runway purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)
> 
> and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:
> 
> 
> 
> but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.


Thank you all :kiss: 

Sorry to hear the eloise dress doesn't fit, Gymangel


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> The Etoile Greta dress is also on sale now. Here are a few shots with the embroidery. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> http://styleheritage.com


Very pretty, you look great


----------



## lilias_13

COPENHAGEN said:


> Very pretty, you look great


Oh, thank you, so kind


----------



## am2022

Copenhagen: wow you are rocking the Ariana
Gymangel: lovely lovely loot!
Meg: yes that belt is gorgeous !


----------



## gymangel812

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I will have to visit Paris for the sale stuff, obviously they still have more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great dress, mayI ask how much it was?


thanks, it was about ~950.


----------



## Paris Darling

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600



Looks great! Love the colour!


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943




Wow...super cute!  Thanks for sharing the mod picture with us.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.




Your outfit is so pretty, of course your belt is TDF.


----------



## tonkamama

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600



My favorite jacket...  Looks super chic on you!


----------



## tonkamama

So sorry about the fitting issue....  I am sure you can sell it or perhaps SA can refund due to her incorrect size suggestion?  The skit is cute and the one shoulder top is my favorite.   





gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i love the belt too and want a black one lol
> 
> 
> looks great on you!
> 
> i got my 3 runway purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)
> 
> and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:
> 
> 
> 
> but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.


----------



## tonkamama

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> The Etoile Greta dress is also on sale now. Here are a few shots with the embroidery. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



Very dreaming pretty.  I have a black one from previous season, still has tag on it I will wear it after seeing your mod picture.


----------



## lilias_13

tonkamama said:


> Very dreaming pretty.  I have a black one from previous season, still has tag on it I will wear it after seeing your mod picture.



Thank you!
I bet the black one looks lovely on you.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

amacasa said:


> Copenhagen: wow you are rocking the Ariana


 


Paris Darling said:


> Looks great! Love the colour!


 


tonkamama said:


> My favorite jacket...  Looks super chic on you!


Thank you for your sweet comments


----------



## jellybebe

I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237366


What's the material? I love it too...


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237366



hi jellybebe I couldn't find it at la garconne (has it already sold out on pre-order???) but do you think it might be this coat from the runway?




That coat is the one and only piece I wanted from new season but the price blew me away!  2280 pounds at NAP


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> hi jellybebe I couldn't find it at la garconne (has it already sold out on pre-order???) but do you think it might be this coat from the runway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That coat is the one and only piece I wanted from new season but the price blew me away!  2280 pounds at NAP



No, I don't think it is the same coat. This coat is Etoile and is faux fur, the runway one looks like suede or shearling. 
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21385&sid=1238&pid=1238


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> No, I don't think it is the same coat. This coat is Etoile and is faux fur, the runway one looks like suede or shearling.
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=21385&sid=1238&pid=1238



OK, I see it's Etoile.  I was looking at mainline  
I totally agree,  the Etoile coat is a great cut and looks so wearable but at $4000+ ???!!!   *big sigh*
The prices are getting crazy.


----------



## KristyDarling

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.



I love it! The whole outfit just works so well with the Elvis! Get the black too. 



COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!



I'm SO glad the size worked out! It looks perfectly tailored to you. 



gymangel812 said:


> i got my 3 runway purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)
> 
> and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:
> 
> 
> 
> but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.



Those are SUCH amazing pieces! Congrats!! But what a bummer about the Eloise. 



lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> The Etoile Greta dress is also on sale now. Here are a few shots with the embroidery. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> http://styleheritage.com



OK, this is beautiful on you. So ethereal and carefree! 



jellybebe said:


> I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237366



I LOVE this coat! The price is just WRONG. Like, whyyyyye? Shouldn't it just be classified as main line?


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237366



Wow...  I want but $4K for a fake fur(?)


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I am absolutely in love with this coat that I spotted on la garconne.com, but the price... Omg! $4185!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2237366



Love it too but not the insane price!


----------



## megt10

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600


I got the same jacket from the NAP sale and I just love it too. I love how you paired it. Looks great on you.


arguspeace said:


> Very chic Meg!  Love the outfit you paired it with


Thank you. I really liked it with the dress. Though because of the size of the belt it looks better with pants.


gymangel812 said:


> so cute! i love the belt too and want a black one lol
> 
> 
> looks great on you!
> 
> i got my 3 runway purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertille skirt, one shoulder top (can't remember name)
> 
> and my most wanted IM item of the season, the eloise dress:
> 
> 
> 
> but it totally doesn't fit i have a large chest and was told these runway items ran small so i needed a 38 but that was sold out so the sa thought a 40 would be fine. it's not...it's huge and looks like a nightgown  and was a final sale item.


I love your purchases. I am sorry about the dress. I rarely buy final sale items anymore unless I am sure of sizing. 


jellybebe said:


> Thank you! I really like it and hope I can wear it through summer!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not tiny like the other girls on here, I am wearing a 40/6 here!


I almost always wear a 40 at least in jackets and sometimes dresses because I have really broad shoulders and large ribcage.


imlvholic said:


> Gorgeous jacket!
> 
> Megt, love that belt on you.


Thank you.


----------



## megt10

I just bought a few more things from La Garconne. I received yesterday a pair of Bobbys in Camel  and they are such a pretty color. I wont be able to wear them for awhile since it has been so hot here, but as soon as the weather cools off a bit I will be pulling them out. This morning I just bought on sale the Nash Embroidered Shorts and the Caleen Studded Boots in Blanc. They are on sale, and I have been eyeing them forever. Hope they are comfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

megt10 said:


> I just bought a few more things from La Garconne. I received yesterday a pair of Bobbys in Camel  and they are such a pretty color. I wont be able to wear them for awhile since it has been so hot here, but as soon as the weather cools off a bit I will be pulling them out. This morning I just bought on sale the Nash Embroidered Shorts and the Caleen Studded Boots in Blanc. They are on sale, and I have been eyeing them forever. Hope they are comfortable.



Oh so lucky you got the Caleens! I really want them in brown but they don't seem to be going on sale anywhere, and I missed them on New Guard. 

Btw it's interesting how different sizes look on different people. You are so tall and slim! I have broad shoulders too, but also a large bust so I sometimes don't fit into IM items, although her jackets seem to work.


----------



## imlvholic

megt10 said:


> I just bought a few more things from La Garconne. I received yesterday a pair of Bobbys in Camel  and they are such a pretty color. I wont be able to wear them for awhile since it has been so hot here, but as soon as the weather cools off a bit I will be pulling them out. This morning I just bought on sale the Nash Embroidered Shorts and the Caleen Studded Boots in Blanc. They are on sale, and I have been eyeing them forever. Hope they are comfortable.



Congrats! For another IM haul, so jealous. 

But WOW!!! We're twins, I couldn't resist that Camel Bobbys at Barney too when i was in NY last week. I made a mistake of trying them on when i never liked sneakers, they were so adorable on & yes, i agree, the color is just so gorgeous. I knew they will sell out so fast, esp. on my size. There were other ladies trying them on at the same time, so i had to just get them. I had it shipped to save on tax at least. 
Lucky for me, they run out of my size on the Black Caleen, but Boy oh boy, i want the Black Clusters too. I'm still dreaming about it until now, but my conscience...


----------



## jellybebe

I'm trying to decide between the Caleens in brown and a new pair of booties for FW, the Norwood easy boot, which is quite similar to the Basley which I love. What do you all think? The Caleen feels more summery whereas the Norwood would be for fall/winter which is very long where I live.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Caleens in brown and a new pair of booties for FW, the Norwood easy boot, which is quite similar to the Basley which I love. What do you all think? The Caleen feels more summery whereas the Norwood would be for fall/winter which is very long where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238265
> View attachment 2238266
> View attachment 2238267
> View attachment 2238268



Hmm, tough one. Which style are you currently lacking from your boot collection? Western...or Ugg-esque?  Another consideration would be material -- the Norwood has fur (is that goat hair?), which personally I'd balk at wearing too often in wet or snowy weather. I see the Caleens as potentially all-season, whereas the Norwood seems like a cold-weather only boot. In terms of overall specialness, I think the Caleens win. In terms of general wearability, i.e. something you could wear constantly and not worry about "overexposure," the Norwood wins. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, I can't choose!!! I like them both!!


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Hmm, tough one. Which style are you currently lacking from your boot collection? Western...or Ugg-esque?  Another consideration would be material -- the Norwood has fur (is that goat hair?), which personally I'd balk at wearing too often in wet or snowy weather. I see the Caleens as potentially all-season, whereas the Norwood seems like a cold-weather only boot. In terms of overall specialness, I think the Caleens win. In terms of general wearability, i.e. something you could wear constantly and not worry about "overexposure," the Norwood wins.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, I can't choose!!! I like them both!!



Haha thanks! I just wonder if the Caleens will look dated in a few seasons because of the studs? I love them but thanks to Alexandra Ambrosio I will always associate them with summer music festivals. She is actually the reason I noticed them in the first place. The Norwoods are pony hair.


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Haha thanks! I just wonder if the Caleens will look dated in a few seasons because of the studs? I love them but thanks to Alexandra Ambrosio I will always associate them with summer music festivals. She is actually the reason I noticed them in the first place. The Norwoods are pony hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238304



I think that studded cowboy boots are forever classic Americana. They'll never go out of style!  Which pair do you think would get more wear?


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> I think that studded cowboy boots are forever classic Americana. They'll never go out of style!  Which pair do you think would get more wear?



I'm not sure actually! I could wear the Caleens in winter too I guess, but it gets horribly snowy here. I just wonder if the Caleens are slouchy like the Jenny's which makes them less flattering on my legs.


----------



## lilias_13

KristyDarling said:


> I love it! The whole outfit just works so well with the Elvis! Get the black too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO glad the size worked out! It looks perfectly tailored to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SUCH amazing pieces! Congrats!! But what a bummer about the Eloise.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this is beautiful on you. So ethereal and carefree!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this coat! The price is just WRONG. Like, whyyyyye? Shouldn't it just be classified as main line?



Thank you KristyDarling


----------



## ericat

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.



Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)


----------



## ericat

jellybebe said:


> This is so not fall winter related, but I just got my Malky jacket from the Matches sale! I love it! It could be a tiny bit longer but I love the bracelet length sleeves, there is lace appliqué detail at the neckline and the whole jacket is lined and very soft. I haven't seen any modeling pics of it on here so I thought I would share! Sorry for the low quality pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2234941
> View attachment 2234943



this jacket is amazing!


----------



## Straight-Laced

ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)



Cute outfit!!!  LOVE the belt.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I'm not sure actually! I could wear the Caleens in winter too I guess, but it gets horribly snowy here. I just wonder if the Caleens are slouchy like the Jenny's which makes them less flattering on my legs.



*jellybebe* I have the Caleens, Basleys and now the Jennys, so I can give you some feedback and my opinion - for what it's worth  
Caleens aren't like Jennys - the leather is stiffer so they don't slouch.  I've had my Caleens for months and there's no sign of slouching.  They're much tougher and sturdier than Jennys. . . I've been wearing the Caleens in very wet winter weather and they're impressively tough!
Also I agree with *KristyD* - studded cowboy boots are always in style.
My Basleys haven't been a success because the style is too rustic for me, though I do appreciate the comfort.  I prefer the sleeker look of the black pony Norwoods to the Basleys but when it comes down to a choice between the Norwood and Caleen I think it comes down to your personal style preference and wardrobe needs.


----------



## jellybebe

ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)



Amazing outfit! I love how you paired the graphic tee with the Salome shorts!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> *jellybebe* I have the Caleens, Basleys and now the Jennys, so I can give you some feedback and my opinion - for what it's worth
> Caleens aren't like Jennys - the leather is stiffer so they don't slouch.  I've had my Caleens for months and there's no sign of slouching.  They're much tougher and sturdier than Jennys. . . I've been wearing the Caleens in very wet winter weather and they're impressively tough!
> Also I agree with *KristyD* - studded cowboy boots are always in style.
> My Basleys haven't been a success because the style is too rustic for me, though I do appreciate the comfort.  I prefer the sleeker look of the black pony Norwoods to the Basleys but when it comes down to a choice between the Norwood and Caleen I think it comes down to your personal style preference and wardrobe needs.



Thank you for the review. I still have to think a bit more!


----------



## mercer

ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)




You look great!


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> *jellybebe* I have the Caleens, Basleys and now the Jennys, so I can give you some feedback and my opinion - for what it's worth
> Caleens aren't like Jennys - the leather is stiffer so they don't slouch.  I've had my Caleens for months and there's no sign of slouching.  They're much tougher and sturdier than Jennys. . . I've been wearing the Caleens in very wet winter weather and they're impressively tough!
> Also I agree with *KristyD* - studded cowboy boots are always in style.
> My Basleys haven't been a success because the style is too rustic for me, though I do appreciate the comfort.  I prefer the sleeker look of the black pony Norwoods to the Basleys but when it comes down to a choice between the Norwood and Caleen I think it comes down to your personal style preference and wardrobe needs.



Do the Caleen's have the hidden wedge?  I think they are so cute, but just can't wear the wedge.


----------



## mercer

megt10 said:


> I wore my red Elvis belt last night. I just love it so much that I want to get another one in black. It is just so versatile.




So pretty!


----------



## mercer

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just received the Ariana jacket and it's perfect size wise!
> 
> View attachment 2235599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235601
> View attachment 2235600



Love it!  It's such a great piece!


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> Do the Caleen's have the hidden wedge?  I think they are so cute, but just can't wear the wedge.



Yes, Caleens have the wedge.  I'm not too keen on the hidden wedge either but for some reason I notice it less in the Caleens and Basleys than I do in the sneaker styles.


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)




Love how you put everything together!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

KristyDarling said:


> I'm SO glad the size worked out! It looks perfectly tailored to you.





mercer said:


> Love it!  It's such a great piece!


Thank you, and many thanks for your help with sizing, KristyDarling 



megt10 said:


> I got the same jacket from the NAP sale and I just love it too. I love how you paired it. Looks great on you.


Thank you, I love your Elvis belt 



ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)


You look stunning. Very inspirational outfit and cute shorts


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> Oh so lucky you got the Caleens! I really want them in brown but they don't seem to be going on sale anywhere, and I missed them on New Guard.
> 
> Btw it's interesting how different sizes look on different people. You are so tall and slim! I have broad shoulders too, but also a large bust so I sometimes don't fit into IM items, although her jackets seem to work.


I can't believe I found the blanc Caleens on sale in my size. I had to get them. I love the color and it is one that I don't have for booties so it was easy to justify the purchase. Then again if I want something badly enough I can justify it if I think hard enough, lol. 
It is true about sizing. Most of her jackets don't work for me because they are too structured and I have to size up too much for them to fit in the back and shoulders leaving them way too big in the rest of the body.


imlvholic said:


> Congrats! For another IM haul, so jealous.
> 
> But WOW!!! We're twins, I couldn't resist that Camel Bobbys at Barney too when i was in NY last week. I made a mistake of trying them on when i never liked sneakers, they were so adorable on & yes, i agree, the color is just so gorgeous. I knew they will sell out so fast, esp. on my size. There were other ladies trying them on at the same time, so i had to just get them. I had it shipped to save on tax at least.
> Lucky for me, they run out of my size on the Black Caleen, but Boy oh boy, i want the Black Clusters too. I'm still dreaming about it until now, but my conscience...


Thanks. I think the color will sell out really fast. I debated on getting the black Bobby too but I already have the leather version so I passed. Will probably regret it but I already bought so much during the sales that I just had to draw the line somewhere 


KristyDarling said:


> Hmm, tough one. Which style are you currently lacking from your boot collection? Western...or Ugg-esque?  Another consideration would be material -- the Norwood has fur (is that goat hair?), which personally I'd balk at wearing too often in wet or snowy weather. I see the Caleens as potentially all-season, whereas the Norwood seems like a cold-weather only boot. In terms of overall specialness, I think the Caleens win. In terms of general wearability, i.e. something you could wear constantly and not worry about "overexposure," the Norwood wins.
> 
> *I guess what I'm trying to say is, I can't choose!!! I like them both*!!


Me too.


ericat said:


> Love the red elvis capu! you have to get the black; picked it up on sale from the LA boutique, and even though it still feels like a splurge for a belt, I do wear it all the time (pictured here with the salome shorts and ariana, a few of the pieces I picked up during sale season)


I am going to have to give them a call. I love your outfit. I have the same shorts and jacket, it is such a cute pairing.


----------



## megt10

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you, and many thanks for your help with sizing, KristyDarling
> 
> 
> Thank you, I love your Elvis belt
> 
> 
> You look stunning. Very inspirational outfit and cute shorts



Thank you. I do too and would buy the black even not on sale it really is so versatile.


----------



## ericat

megt10 said:


> I can't believe I found the blanc Caleens on sale in my size. I had to get them. I love the color and it is one that I don't have for booties so it was easy to justify the purchase. Then again if I want something badly enough I can justify it if I think hard enough, lol.
> It is true about sizing. Most of her jackets don't work for me because they are too structured and I have to size up too much for them to fit in the back and shoulders leaving them way too big in the rest of the body.
> 
> Thanks. I think the color will sell out really fast. I debated on getting the black Bobby too but I already have the leather version so I passed. Will probably regret it but I already bought so much during the sales that I just had to draw the line somewhere
> 
> Me too.
> 
> I am going to have to give them a call. I love your outfit. I have the same shorts and jacket, it is such a cute pairing.


Thank you straightlaced, jellebebe, mercer, tonkamama, megt & copenhagen . everybody on here is the best (and the best inspiration / enablers)


----------



## mercer

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes, Caleens have the wedge.  I'm not too keen on the hidden wedge either but for some reason I notice it less in the Caleens and Basleys than I do in the sneaker styles.



Thanks for your reply!  I'm so tempted by them!  I do think they are classic and a person could get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Thanks for your reply!  I'm so tempted by them!  I do think they are classic and a person could get a lot of use out of them.



I ended up giving in to temptation. Hopefully they are love and boots I can wear for years! The wedge is surprisingly comfortable in my Basleys so I hope these are the same.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> I ended up giving in to temptation. Hopefully they are love and boots I can wear for years! The wedge is surprisingly comfortable in my Basleys so I hope these are the same.




Ah!  I can relate!  Let me know how they work for you- lots of pictures, please!


----------



## mercer

Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.

Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.  

Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!

Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?


----------



## gymangel812

jellybebe said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Caleens in brown and a new pair of booties for FW, the Norwood easy boot, which is quite similar to the Basley which I love. What do you all think? The Caleen feels more summery whereas the Norwood would be for fall/winter which is very long where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2238265
> View attachment 2238266
> View attachment 2238267
> View attachment 2238268


caleens. i have them in that color and LOVE them. very comfy, cute and casual. i can see wearing them in the winter since they are leather, not suede/pony hair. not a fan of the norwood, too ugg-ish.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I love the big collar!! Will ask Misch but you're probably right.
> 
> Which one do you like better?


I couldn't resist - I had to go to the store and try your Clifford, but they only had one that was 2 sizes too small on me. It's so tight in the shoulders, arms and bust.  So, I really have no idea if I can buy my size, sight unseen, and have it work.

Having said that -- I love it!  The fabric isn't bad at all.  Very utilitarian and serviceable.  That's good for everyday wear.  It wasn't scratchy. The jacket is also slimming... my top priority. 

They aren't getting the pea coat, but I can tell this is much nicer and more fun to wear than the pea.

This really leaves me with no idea if and what to get.

By the way, the Ifea knitted coat, which to me, is more of a sweater/jacket, was my size and annoyingly difficult to get in and out of.  So tight in the arm and shoulder area!!  I hated it.  Pictures can be so deceiving.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I couldn't resist - I had to go to the store and try your Clifford, but they only had one that was 2 sizes too small on me. It's so tight in the shoulders, arms and bust.  So, I really have no idea if I can buy my size, sight unseen, and have it work.
> 
> Having said that -- I love it!  The fabric isn't bad at all.  Very utilitarian and serviceable.  That's good for everyday wear.  It wasn't scratchy. The jacket is also slimming... my top priority.
> 
> They aren't getting the pea coat, but I can tell this is much nicer and more fun to wear than the pea.
> 
> This really leaves me with no idea if and what to get.
> 
> By the way, the Ifea knitted coat, which to me, is more of a sweater/jacket, was my size and annoyingly difficult to get in and out of.  So tight in the arm and shoulder area!!  I hated it.  Pictures can be so deceiving.



Ooh, I'm glad you checked it out! Are they getting more sizes later? Or maybe J+O will get it and you can try it there? 

Did they have another Ifea in the same size that might've fit differently? I find her quality control isn't the best and there can be variation in sizing, finishing, etc. For example, the tabs on the sleeves of the Clifford were placed unevenly on one of the other sizes that I tried. Yet they were fine on the others.

Did anything else at TNT catch your eye? I keep checking Matches every day for new stock.


----------



## HiromiT

mercer said:


> Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.
> 
> Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.
> 
> Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!
> 
> Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?



I think this looks great on you! It doesn't look like you should size up as long as you can lift and flex your arms without stretching out the top.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ooh, I'm glad you checked it out! Are they getting more sizes later? Or maybe J+O will get it and you can try it there?
> 
> Did they have another Ifea in the same size that might've fit differently? I find her quality control isn't the best and there can be variation in sizing, finishing, etc. For example, the tabs on the sleeves of the Clifford were placed unevenly on one of the other sizes that I tried. Yet they were fine on the others.
> 
> Did anything else at TNT catch your eye? I keep checking Matches every day for new stock.


No, the Ifea, strangely enough, is the wrong cut for me.  It's a very slim fit, although the modelling pictures don't show that.  

Anyway, I kind of fell in love with the Clifford and I can check J&O, but I know my size is on-line and probably not in stores... maybe I should check the dreaded Holt Renfrew, but I hate calling first, no one knows their stock...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> No, the Ifea, strangely enough, is the wrong cut for me.  It's a very slim fit, although the modelling pictures don't show that.
> 
> Anyway, I kind of fell in love with the Clifford and I can check J&O, but I know my size is on-line and probably not in stores... maybe I should check the dreaded Holt Renfrew, but I hate calling first, no one knows their stock...



Do you think TNT or J+O can special order your size? I can also ask Misch if they have it and get measurements for you. I know what you mean about Holts. Their SAs know *nothing* about IM but at least they still carry IM at Bloor. The Vancouver SAs kept saying the S/S 2013 IM shipment was coming but I think they only got the Calvin leather jacket! I gave up after checking for months.


----------



## jellybebe

gymangel812 said:


> caleens. i have them in that color and LOVE them. very comfy, cute and casual. i can see wearing them in the winter since they are leather, not suede/pony hair. not a fan of the norwood, too ugg-ish.



Thanks for your input! I ended up ordering the Caleens, I couldn't resist in the end and I used the Forward 15% off app code. I still like the Norwood and may still consider them for FW in a few months.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Do you think TNT or J+O can special order your size? I can also ask Misch if they have it and get measurements for you. I know what you mean about Holts. Their SAs know *nothing* about IM but at least they still carry IM at Bloor. The Vancouver SAs kept saying the S/S 2013 IM shipment was coming but I think they only got the Calvin leather jacket! I gave up after checking for months.


Thank you for offering!  I can get it on-line, I'll just check J&O first.  TNT won't be getting more sizes, although the SA I was dealing with wasn't overly familiar with Etoile either.

Shopping on-line, in spite of some annoyances, makes me expect so much from B&M sales staff!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for offering!  I can get it on-line, I'll just check J&O first.  TNT won't be getting more sizes, although the SA I was dealing with wasn't overly familiar with Etoile either.
> 
> Shopping on-line, in spite of some annoyances, makes me expect so much from B&M sales staff!



Good luck and I hope you find it! Be sure to check Forward as well. They offer free shipping and 15% off your first purchase on their iPhone app.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Good luck and I hope you find it! Be sure to check Forward as well. They offer free shipping and 15% off your first purchase on their iPhone app.


Why do they call this a coat?  The arms are very, very slim, it's unlined and it's not even finger tip length on me.  It's a finger tip length jacket, isn't it?

By the way, there is nothing puritanical about this!


----------



## ericat

mercer said:


> Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.
> 
> Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.
> 
> Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!
> 
> Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?



this top looks great on you! it's so pretty, love the color and looks like the right size / fit as long as you are comfortable in it once its on.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Why do they call this a coat?  The arms are very, very slim, it's unlined and it's not even finger tip length on me.  It's a finger tip length jacket, isn't it?
> 
> By the way, there is nothing puritanical about this!



The clifford? It's definitely more a jacket; coats should be more substantial and allow for layering underneath. But I'm a shortie so it's like a 3/4 length on me! I wish it looks the way it does on the models.

Oh he has no idea what purantical truly looks like! I suspect he was trying to discourage me from getting it.


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.
> 
> Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.
> 
> Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!
> 
> Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?



Adorbs!  I wouldn't size up, this is the right size for you. But do you love it??  I sense that it may not be a 100% love situation. For the price, there shouldn't be any hesitation.  



Jayne1 said:


> By the way, the Ifea knitted coat, which to me, is more of a sweater/jacket, was my size and annoyingly difficult to get in and out of.  So tight in the arm and shoulder area!!  I hated it.  Pictures can be so deceiving.



I have this in my NAP cart, even though my likelihood of buying it is pretty much zero. It just LOOKS itchy, plus I guessed that the armholes would be classic IM and super duper tiny. You just confirmed that, thanks.  Like Mercer said, it's like you need to be double-jointed AND have toothpicks for arms to wear IM slim fit jackets!! I get that it can be flattering, but dang how about a measly inch of buffer space?? I have actually pulled my lat muscles trying to get into an IM jacket!! 



jellybebe said:


> Thanks for your input! I ended up ordering the Caleens, I couldn't resist in the end and I used the Forward 15% off app code. I still like the Norwood and may still consider them for FW in a few months.



Yay! Good strategy. Get the one you can't resist first, then see how you feel about the other one in a few months. Let us know how you like the Caleens!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> I have this in my NAP cart, even though my likelihood of buying it is pretty much zero. It just LOOKS itchy, plus I guessed that the armholes would be classic IM and super duper tiny. You just confirmed that, thanks.  Like Mercer said, it's like you need to be double-jointed AND have toothpicks for arms to wear IM slim fit jackets!! I get that it can be flattering, but dang how about a measly inch of buffer space??* I have actually pulled my lat muscles trying to get into an IM jacket!! *


I'm glad you said it first. I pulled something in my shoulder area trying on the Ifea. It looks so roomy, I wasn't concentrating on not injuring myself, like I have to do when trying on her slim fitting jackets.


----------



## am2022

such a cool breezy top mercer! congrats!


mercer said:


> Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.
> 
> Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.
> 
> Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!
> 
> Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?


----------



## mil10

Hi IM girls, I have a question about the Caleen and the Cluster that you might help me solve. I'm completly in love with the look of the Caleen but I would wish the hidden heel to be higher. The Cluster has a better heel but the look is maybe not as pretty as the Caleen - which pair should I get? Or should I wait for the fall collection, maybe there will be a new model... 

I'm really enjoying this thread by the way!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm dying here... found this Ankara jacket from FW Etoile, which I think that I like more than the Anders (although the Anders is pretty hard to resist in off-white). I think this is the one I initially saw on Charlotte for Shine's site and fell in love with. It's available at J+O so no customs/taxes but that probably means the price is outlandish. But omg it looks perfect in every way.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> I'm glad you said it first. I pulled something in my shoulder area trying on the Ifea. It looks so roomy, I wasn't concentrating on not injuring myself, like I have to do when trying on her slim fitting jackets.



I wasn't that interested in this coat until CoC posted it and I took a closer look. Do you think it's better to size up?


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I wasn't that interested in this coat until CoC posted it and I took a closer look. Do you think it's better to size up?


No, it was the right size for a regular fitting coat/jacket. It fits true to size, I think. I saw it and thought t was her typical oversized jacket, so I wasn't expecting such small armholes. 

It wasn't itchy the way my older Ina and Xabi coats are, by the way.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> No, it was the right size for a regular fitting coat/jacket. It fits true to size, I think. I saw it and thought t was her typical oversized jacket, so I wasn't expecting such small armholes.
> 
> It wasn't itchy the way my older Ina and Xabi coats are, by the way.



Thanks! I have the old boucle tweed coat from a few years back and last year's Delphe so this would be somewhat different?


----------



## mercer

HiromiT said:


> I think this looks great on you! It doesn't look like you should size up as long as you can lift and flex your arms without stretching out the top.





ericat said:


> this top looks great on you! it's so pretty, love the color and looks like the right size / fit as long as you are comfortable in it once its on.





KristyDarling said:


> Adorbs!  I wouldn't size up, this is the right size for you. But do you love it??  I sense that it may not be a 100% love situation. For the price, there shouldn't be any hesitation.





amacasa said:


> such a cool breezy top mercer! congrats!



Thanks so much for the thoughtful feedback!  I did really like it and it did fit, but she got boxed up and sent back today.  I have a niggling feeling that I would be happier with a size up.   I've learned my lesson- too many times I've kept things that weren't quite right and I never reach for them.  If I have to post pictures and ask if I should keep something, the answer is a resounding "no"!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Adorbs!  I wouldn't size up, this is the right size for you. But do you love it??  I sense that it may not be a 100% love situation. For the price, there shouldn't be any hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this in my NAP cart, even though my likelihood of buying it is pretty much zero. It just LOOKS itchy, plus I guessed that the armholes would be classic IM and super duper tiny. You just confirmed that, thanks.  Like Mercer said, it's like you need to be double-jointed AND have toothpicks for arms to wear IM slim fit jackets!! I get that it can be flattering, but dang how about a measly inch of buffer space?? I have actually pulled my lat muscles trying to get into an IM jacket!!



I've pulled my lat muscles, too!! Glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Thanks! I have the old boucle tweed coat from a few years back and last year's Delphe so this would be somewhat different?


The Delphe is oversized, isn't it?  It looks like my Ina and Xabi and they were kind of oversized with dropped shoulders and bracelet length sleeves.

I read on some sites that the Ifea is a relaxed fit, but anything with an high armhole doesn't feel relaxed to me. It probably is relaxed on those who are small on top though.  I also like the nice straight shoulder and regular length sleeves, since that is always better for me than a dropped shoulder and short sleeve.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughtful feedback!  I did really like it and it did fit, but she got boxed up and sent back today.  I have a niggling feeling that I would be happier with a size up.   I've learned my lesson- too many times I've kept things that weren't quite right and I never reach for them. * If I have to post pictures and ask if I should keep something, the answer is a resounding "no"*!


So true.


mercer said:


> I've pulled my lat muscles, too!! Glad to know I'm not the only one!


That makes 3 of us now.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> The Delphe is oversized, isn't it?  It looks like my Ina and Xabi and they were kind of oversized with dropped shoulders and bracelet length sleeves.
> 
> I read on some sites that the Ifea is a relaxed fit, but anything with an high armhole doesn't feel relaxed to me. It probably is relaxed on those who are small on top though.  I also like the nice straight shoulder and regular length sleeves, since that is always better for me than a dropped shoulder and short sleeve.



Yes, the Delphe is oversized and drooped shoulder. The Ifea sounds like a perfect addition for me! Now I just have to get over buying a wool jacket in July when it's literally over 100 degrees outside...


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Yes, the Delphe is oversized and drooped shoulder. The Ifea sounds like a perfect addition for me! Now I just have to get over buying a wool jacket in July when it's literally over 100 degrees outside...


I'm doing the same with another Etoile piece... I keep postponing my purchase because it's July.  Which is ridiculous.  There once was a time I bought when I saw it, no matter what month it was.

What's happened to me?  lol


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> Yes, the Delphe is oversized and drooped shoulder. The Ifea sounds like a perfect addition for me! Now I just have to get over buying a wool jacket in July when it's literally over 100 degrees outside...



I tried on the Ifea -- it's definitely true to size but with typically small arm holes. The body is slightly looser than her other cardies/jackets, so that's why it's described as having a "relaxed fit" on some sites.

There's a heat wave here although not 100 degrees but I'm thinking of buying it too!


----------



## pinknyanko

kinda sad I missed out on the 70% off Alika from NAP... but I don't really need another coat lol =x


----------



## Jayne1

I bought the Clifford. I used Matches free shipping, which isn't as great a deal as it once was, since they lowered shipping costs to &#8364;15.

Nevertheless, I saved $20 on shipping. I think this will make it a bit cheaper than purchasing in Canada, if I were to find my size.  I'm assuming I'll add 40% duties and taxes to the cost... and it's still a bit cheaper.

It occurred to me that I love collarless jackets. Ever since I got older, I became bustier and jacket lapels can stick out too much.

I'm happy now, but I expect buyers remorse to kick in any minute...  lol


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Here's the Loria.  I'm not sure!  Like most IM the arm holes are cut really high.  Very flattering, but a little weird to get in and out of because french women must be double jointed and have toothpicks for arms.    And this is a little cropped for my short waistedness.   However, it's very comfortable and hides my muffin top (which is really more like a bundt cake) pretty well.
> 
> Do I take my chances and try to find a size up?  I think it would just be wider, which I don't really need as I'm not exactly well endowed.
> 
> Sorry, I was too lazy to take my exercise bra off!  This is super sheer!
> 
> Help me, beautiful well dressed women!  Keep or let go?



Beautiful top, I 'd keep it if you feel at ease with it or size up. I always size up in her tops they are better when loose and not too fitted IMO...tell us what you decide , ok?


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I bought the Clifford. I used Matches free shipping, which isn't as great a deal as it once was, since they lowered shipping costs to 15.
> 
> Nevertheless, I saved $20 on shipping. I think this will make it a bit cheaper than purchasing in Canada, if I were to find my size.  I'm assuming I'll add 40% duties and taxes to the cost... and it's still a bit cheaper.
> 
> It occurred to me that I love collarless jackets. Ever since I got older, I became bustier and jacket lapels can stick out too much.
> 
> I'm happy now, but I expect buyers remorse to kick in any minute...  lol



Could you send a pic? I am on hols and no laptop on hand . Which is the Clifford coat?


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Could you send a pic? I am on hols and no laptop on hand . Which is the Clifford coat?


An overly expensive, unlined, basic coat, which is a jacket on me.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I bought the Clifford. I used Matches free shipping, which isn't as great a deal as it once was, since they lowered shipping costs to 15.
> 
> Nevertheless, I saved $20 on shipping. I think this will make it a bit cheaper than purchasing in Canada, if I were to find my size.  I'm assuming I'll add 40% duties and taxes to the cost... and it's still a bit cheaper.
> 
> It occurred to me that I love collarless jackets. Ever since I got older, I became bustier and jacket lapels can stick out too much.
> 
> I'm happy now, but I expect buyers remorse to kick in any minute...  lol



YAY, so glad you got it too! I was wondering if Matches free shipping would push you over the edge!  I have the Ifea in my cart and am tempted by the small savings, but I really should get it from Misch since they're so nice and a local business.

Don't worry, I'll help you get over any buyer's remorse.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> An overly expensive, unlined, basic coat, which is a jacket on me.



You don't have to alter it, do you? Lucky! I think I mentioned I need to get the sleeves shortened. It basically looks like the Misch model who is an SA and is my height.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> You don't have to alter it, do you? Lucky! I think I mentioned I need to get the sleeves shortened. It basically looks like the Misch model who is an SA and is my height.


I don't think so.  I only tried one at TNT, that was 2 sizes too small.  I didn't have the energy to call HR,  J&O or TNT in Hazleton Lanes to inquire if they had my size. 

I've never altered an IM coat of jacket though.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I don't think so.  I only tried one at TNT, that was 2 sizes too small.  I didn't have the energy to call HR,  J&O or TNT in Hazleton Lanes to inquire if they had my size.
> 
> I've never altered an IM coat of jacket though.



So, what else do you want from this collection???  Also, did you get any of the sale t-shirts from Matches? 

I like some of her sweaters but some look really cropped.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> So, what else do you want from this collection???  Also, did you get any of the sale t-shirts from Matches?
> 
> I like some of her sweaters but some look really cropped.


I wanted some t-shirts, but don't really need any and felt I spent enough.  This is a crazy price for that jacket.  I think this purchase will discourage me from looking at the mainline, which is outrageously priced this year, so that's a good thing.

I understand you wanting to support Misch.  They are nice people.

I asked my two favourite SAs at TNT Hazleton to call if something that suited me, came in.  I asked them a few times.  I asked at HR too, but that place is hopeless.

No one called. I'm perfectly happy to shop on-line and get a better price, than call them and ask if a basic, long jacket (that I'm always asking about) arrived.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I wanted some t-shirts, but don't really need any and felt I spent enough.  This is a crazy price for that jacket.  I think this purchase will discourage me from looking at the mainline, which is outrageously priced this year, so that's a good thing.
> 
> I understand you wanting to support Misch.  They are nice people.
> 
> I asked my two favourite SAs at TNT Hazleton to call if something that suited me, came in.  I asked them a few times.  I asked at HR too, but that place is hopeless.
> 
> No one called. I'm perfectly happy to shop on-line and get a better price, than call them and ask if a basic, long jacket (that I'm always asking about) arrived.



Yeah, I was planning to wean myself off IM this year due to her ever rising prices...so much for that! I always get sucked in by her designs.

You'd think B&M stores, especially those with SAs on commission, would work extra hard for our business, knowing that we can always shop online.

Are you looking for a blazer-type jacket or a long coat?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Are you looking for a blazer-type jacket or a long coat?


To me, the Clifford is a long jacket... it's just finger tip length on me.  I can't wear it alone, in the cold weather to keep me warm.  It's just a jacket... on me...

I think the Clifford is my longish jacket... with a good shoulder (I need the structure) and regular sleeves. I'm always asking them to call me about this type of jacket, if one comes in...


----------



## jellybebe

I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457



Not crazy at all- that coat is amazing!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Not crazy at all- that coat is amazing!



Thanks! I guess nobody here is going to talk me out of it...  
I am going to try ordering pieces I like at the start of the season and just sticking to those.


----------



## rocket06

Hi... anyone has the Gelicia skirt? What is the sizing like? Is the material thick?  Thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457


Where are you getting it?


----------



## rocket06

rocket06 said:


> Hi... anyone has the Gelicia skirt? What is the sizing like? Is the material thick?  Thanks!



Sorry I couldn't load the pic but its the white printed wrap skirt with red details.


----------



## rocket06

rocket06 said:


> Sorry I couldn't load the pic but its the white printed wrap skirt with red details.



Trying to upload picture again


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my gorgeous friend in the David coat- love this coat!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Thanks! I guess nobody here is going to talk me out of it...
> I am going to try ordering pieces I like at the start of the season and just sticking to those.




Such a gorgeous looking coat!!! 
I just love it, but no more coats for me.  My winter's too short.
At least you live in a climate where you can get a lot of wear out of a warm coat.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Such a gorgeous looking coat!!!
> I just love it, but no more coats for me.  My winter's too short.
> At least you live in a climate where you can get a lot of wear out of a warm coat.



Lucky! My winters here are so long and cold that this coat won't be enough.


----------



## am2022

lovely!!! can't wait jelly.. you must show us asap !!! 



jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457




I would get it if I can wear it more often, but where I am never gets too cold.  Pls post mod picture, I always change my mind end up wanting it when I saw a mod picture of you ladies here...


----------



## mellibelly

Long time lurker here. I decided last season to lay off IM because her prices were getting too high for me. I made out like gangbusters in the sales though. Got the Carol sandals, Cooper jeans, Rosa tank, Sid pants, Ariana and Alika jackets. I was going to preorder the Kady leather jacket in midnight from La Garconne (not available until October!) but I stopped at the IM store on Melrose and they are already in! There was black, midnight/navy and an olive color. I was going back and forth with the black or navy and decided the navy was softer and a little more special. I'm sure it will sell out fast. Another girl bought one the same time as me. Too bad it is scorching hot right now and I can't wear it!


----------



## jellybebe

mellibelly said:


> Long time lurker here. I decided last season to lay off IM because her prices were getting too high for me. I made out like gangbusters in the sales though. Got the Carol sandals, Cooper jeans, Rosa tank, Sid pants, Ariana and Alika jackets. I was going to preorder the Kady leather jacket in midnight from La Garconne (not available until October!) but I stopped at the IM store on Melrose and they are already in! There was black, midnight/navy and an olive color. I was going back and forth with the black or navy and decided the navy was softer and a little more special. I'm sure it will sell out fast. Another girl bought one the same time as me. Too bad it is scorching hot right now and I can't wear it!



Sounds so nice! I wanted the Kady in bronze so badly but missed out. It looks so soft and comfy! Enjoy it!


----------



## chiaraV

Received this today and alredy lost a button but I looove them!!!


----------



## bloomiesgal

Does anyone have the minsy top.  It's 70% off on netaporter, so I ordered it, but I've never seen it on anyone.  Any reviews??


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457


OMG-can't wait to see it on you. Looks like an amazing piece...LOVE iT! 



chiaraV said:


> Received this today and alredy lost a button but I looove them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243684


So cute! 

Meanwhile-i scored a couple of items from the 2nd cut. Danzig dress and the Stacy top...both in rouge. i guess i was on a red tear.


----------



## gymangel812

has barneys done second cut on runway items?


----------



## bbagsforever

Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!


----------



## lumy_

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457



It's amazing, go for it! Please post pics when you get it. I want to get one too, hope they have it in Paris when I go there in August, so I can try it on!


----------



## rocket06

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!



Very nice! Really like the causal n stylish look.


----------



## jellybebe

lumy_ said:


> It's amazing, go for it! Please post pics when you get it. I want to get one too, hope they have it in Paris when I go there in August, so I can try it on!



Ooh maybe we can be furry jacket twins!


----------



## arguspeace

Jayne1 said:


> An overly expensive, unlined, basic coat, which is a jacket on me.



Looks great on you!  Very chic


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!



Cute!  Love your shoes too!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> An overly expensive, unlined, basic coat, which is a jacket on me.



Looking great jayne, rockin that coat! Thanks for the info


----------



## flower71

Ok I just ordered the gregoire white skinny pants...I will post next week when I get them, hopefully my butt will be small enough to get them on, I am on a week hols and have been eating A Lot of great food !


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Ok I just ordered the gregoire white skinny pants...I will post next week when I get them, hopefully my butt will be small enough to get them on, I am on a week hols and have been eating A Lot of great food !



Have a great time!  You are such skinny minnie, I'm sure it won't be a problem!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!



So pretty!


----------



## mercer

chiaraV said:


> Received this today and alredy lost a button but I looove them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243684



They look great!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!


Lovely outfit, very well put together. And I love your Lily bag  It's silky snake, right?


----------



## bbagsforever

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely outfit, very well put together. And I love your Lily bag  It's silky snake, right?



That's right! One of my favourite bags!


----------



## Juice

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457



I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white 




- Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.


----------



## chiaraV

mercer said:


> They look great!!


thanks!already lost 2 buttons damn it!


----------



## jellybebe

Juice said:


> I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white
> 
> View attachment 2245432
> 
> 
> - Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.



Omg! How do you like it? Is it very warm? Is the shearling soft?


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Have a great time!  You are such skinny minnie, I'm sure it won't be a problem!



You are a darling, thanks so much! 
Bbagsforever, don't stop posting your mod pics, you look awesome whatever you wear!


----------



## arguspeace

Juice said:


> I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white
> 
> View attachment 2245432
> 
> 
> - Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.



Can't wait to see the modeling pix!!!


----------



## Juice

Keep everyone posted shortly. Got it online


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> YAY, so glad you got it too! I was wondering if Matches free shipping would push you over the edge!  I have the Ifea in my cart and am tempted by the small savings, but I really should get it from Misch since they're so nice and a local business.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll help you get over any buyer's remorse.


Update.  

My jacket was delivered.  Matches forgot to send me the tracking info, and there I was, waiting patiently for a shipping notification that didn't arrive. Luckily I emailed Matches to see what was up and they sent the link that showed it was on the truck and out for delivery. So I rushed home.

I paid $576 CAD and $200 COD for a total of $776.  TNT didn't have my size, but theirs was $795 plus 13% tax for a total of $898.  So that was a nice savings.

Review to follow...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Update.
> 
> My jacket was delivered.  Matches forgot to send me the tracking info, and there I was, waiting patiently for a shipping notification that didn't arrive. Luckily I emailed Matches to see what was up and they sent the link that showed it was on the truck and out for delivery. So I rushed home.
> 
> I paid $576 CAD and $200 COD for a total of $776.  TNT didn't have my size, but theirs was $795 plus 13% tax for a total of $898.  So that was a nice savings.
> 
> Review to follow...



Congrats! Hope you love it!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Update.
> 
> My jacket was delivered.  Matches forgot to send me the tracking info, and there I was, waiting patiently for a shipping notification that didn't arrive. Luckily I emailed Matches to see what was up and they sent the link that showed it was on the truck and out for delivery. So I rushed home.
> 
> I paid $576 CAD and $200 COD for a total of $776.  TNT didn't have my size, but theirs was $795 plus 13% tax for a total of $898.  So that was a nice savings.
> 
> Review to follow...



Yay, I can't wait to hear what you think and hope you love it!!! Well done, you saved a nice chunk. I paid $885 for mine (it's slightly less and only 12% tax here). Doesn't it feel good to get a "discount"? 

So, I gave in and got the Ifea from Matches. If you can believe it, Misch has completely sold out...during a heat wave here. I guess we're not the only crazy people buying wool coats in July! But due to the US holiday, it won't arrive until Monday at the earliest. My Matches deliveries always go through Ohio first.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yay, I can't wait to hear what you think and hope you love it!!! Well done, you saved a nice chunk. I paid $885 for mine (it's slightly less and only 12% tax here). Doesn't it feel good to get a "discount"?
> 
> So, I gave in and got the Ifea from Matches. If you can believe it, Misch has completely sold out...during a heat wave here. I guess we're not the only crazy people buying wool coats in July! But due to the US holiday, it won't arrive until Monday at the earliest. My Matches deliveries always go through Ohio first.


Would you have bought the Ifea from Misch, if you had the chance?  You'll save a bit with Matches, won't you?

So, my thoughts on the Clifford... Originally I thought I was buying a navy  partly because yours is navy, TNT has the navy and Matches has the Clover in navy... but my Clifford is black.  I realized that after I bought it.  I would have preferred grey or navy as my first 2 choices, but black is always safe.

The fabric is very stiff.  I move one way, the jacket has a mind of its own and moves another.  The small armholes keep it from moving too much.  But it's a very thick fabric, isn't it?  It doesn't glide across the body, it hangs away from the body, sort of. Maybe it isn't an indoor jacket as I originally thought? 

The cut is a jacket/blazer on me, but the fabric says outdoors, so I don't know how I will wear it.  It looks horrible with a FS or IM modal blend type of scarf.  The neck doesn't want to be covered up.  And so far, no one has styled it with a scarf at the neck.  What do you think?

I haven't bought a new jacket in almost 2 years, so I'm happy I have this one, if I can just figure out what to do with it.  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Would you have bought the Ifea from Misch, if you had the chance?  You'll save a bit with Matches, won't you?
> 
> So, my thoughts on the Clifford... Originally I thought I was buying a navy  partly because yours is navy, TNT has the navy and Matches has the Clover in navy... but my Clifford is black.  I realized that after I bought it.  I would have preferred grey or navy as my first 2 choices, but black is always safe.
> 
> The fabric is very stiff.  I move one way, the jacket has a mind of its own and moves another.  The small armholes keep it from moving too much.  But it's a very thick fabric, isn't it?  It doesn't glide across the body, it hangs away from the body, sort of. Maybe it isn't an indoor jacket as I originally thought?
> 
> The cut is a jacket/blazer on me, but the fabric says outdoors, so I don't know how I will wear it.  It looks horrible with a FS or IM modal blend type of scarf.  The neck doesn't want to be covered up.  And so far, no one has styled it with a scarf at the neck.  What do you think?
> 
> I haven't bought a new jacket in almost 2 years, so I'm happy I have this one, if I can just figure out what to do with it.  lol



Yep, I was trying to buy from Misch first -- called and asked if they had my size but all sold out! With Matches I'll save about $90 so I can't complain.

I'm so glad you're happy with it but sorry you didn't get navy as I know it's your first choice! But black will go with everything -- you won't have to think.

Yes, the thick fabric will make it a decent/fall winter coat. I'd wear it except on the wettest and coldest days. Do you think you can wear it except in sub-zero temps over there?

It seems easy to throw over anything and leave unbuttoned, so that makes it effortless.

I still have mixed feelings about it being collarless. My neck gets cold so I'd _want_ to wear a scarf but now that you say it doesn't look good....hmmm. I haven't tried styling it yet but I'm thinking turtlenecks (which I haven't worn for years) and high crewnecks? Actually I just got a Vanessa Bruno alpaca crewneck from ssense for a song -- with the intention of wearing it under the Clifford. 

Come fall, we'll have to exchange styling ideas!


----------



## HiromiT

Juice said:


> I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white
> 
> View attachment 2245432
> 
> 
> - Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.


Congrats -- what a gorgeous statement piece!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yep, I was trying to buy from Misch first -- called and asked if they had my size but all sold out! With Matches I'll save about $90 so I can't complain.
> 
> I'm so glad you're happy with it but sorry you didn't get navy as I know it's your first choice! But black will go with everything -- you won't have to think.
> 
> Yes, the thick fabric will make it a decent/fall winter coat. I'd wear it except on the wettest and coldest days. Do you think you can wear it except in sub-zero temps over there?
> 
> It seems easy to throw over anything and leave unbuttoned, so that makes it effortless.
> 
> I still have mixed feelings about it being collarless. My neck gets cold so I'd _want_ to wear a scarf but now that you say it doesn't look good....hmmm. I haven't tried styling it yet but I'm thinking turtlenecks (which I haven't worn for years) and high crewnecks? Actually I just got a Vanessa Bruno alpaca crewneck from ssense for a song -- with the intention of wearing it under the Clifford.
> 
> Come fall, we'll have to exchange styling ideas!


I only tried my summer weight scarves, since my heavier scarves are put away... maybe cashmere/silk scarves will look better.  I don't think the jacket wants to be covered up though.  

You're so right about uncovered necks in the cold weather!  But I did the turtleneck thing long ago and can't go back. It will feel very retro. You can do it though. What do you think of the picture below? 

I don't think this jacket will keep me warm in very cold weather. I won't be able to wear it in less than 12 degree weather, I'm thinking.

... and now that I think about it, I don't have many black jackets or coats.  Most are navy and grey, so black is probably the best.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I only tried my summer weight scarves, since my heavier scarves are put away... maybe cashmere/silk scarves will look better.  I don't think the jacket wants to be covered up though.
> 
> You're so right about uncovered necks in the cold weather!  But I did the turtleneck thing long ago and can't go back. It will feel very retro. You can do it though. What do you think of the picture below?
> 
> I don't think this jacket will keep me warm in very cold weather. I won't be able to wear it in less than 12 degree weather, I'm thinking.
> 
> ... and now that I think about it, I don't have many black jackets or coats.  Most are navy and grey, so black is probably the best.



We'll have to play with our scarves to see if any will work. The weight/texture might make a difference.

And maybe tucking in the ends of the scarf, so they don't hang over the coat? I'm thinking infinity style, like a loop, to mimic the collar. 

I feel the same about turtlenecks -- did them in the 90s and haven't looked back -- but the pic actually looks cool. Of course, a model looks good in anything but I'd be willing to try that look. Problem is turtlenecks can be stifling indoors and you can't take it off!

Glad to hear black ended up being the best choice!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yay, I can't wait to hear what you think and hope you love it!!! Well done, you saved a nice chunk. I paid $885 for mine (it's slightly less and only 12% tax here). Doesn't it feel good to get a "discount"?
> 
> So, I gave in and got the Ifea from Matches. If you can believe it, Misch has completely sold out...during a heat wave here. I guess we're not the only crazy people buying wool coats in July! But due to the US holiday, it won't arrive until Monday at the earliest. My Matches deliveries always go through Ohio first.


Did you have a chance to try on the Ifea before buying on-line?  Just curious how you knew what size to buy...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Did you have a chance to try on the Ifea before buying on-line?  Just curious how you knew what size to buy...



I tried it on at misch but chose the clifford at that time. I felt less guilty getting one piece instead of two at the same time!


----------



## Jagger

Question for tall girls and IM: I usually wear a 38-40 in the more fitted French jackets/leathers. I am 5'9 and I have very long arms.
I wear a us size 2-4, but because of arm length, will always get the 38-40.
Chest is 34C.

Will the IM Ulyse or Esso or Uro in size 42 just be too too big/bulky on me? Will I look "swallowed up???"
Thinking of grabbing one from a woman who has all three since I never did and regretted it???

Any light you can shed would be so so appreciated!!!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I tried it on at misch but chose the clifford at that time. I felt less guilty getting one piece instead of two at the same time!


I can't buy two things at once, either.


----------



## tonkamama

Jagger said:


> Question for tall girls and IM: I usually wear a 38-40 in the more fitted French jackets/leathers. I am 5'9 and I have very long arms.
> I wear a us size 2-4, but because of arm length, will always get the 38-40.
> Chest is 34C.
> 
> *Will the IM Ulyse or Esso or Uro in size 42 just be too too big/bulky on me*? Will I look "swallowed up???"
> Thinking of grabbing one from a woman who has all three since I never did and regretted it???
> 
> Any light you can shed would be so so appreciated!!!



I am 5'7" and 32B.  Shorter and smaller than you.  Both my Ulyse and Esso were 36,  so I guess you can try 38.  42 in any of the three will be super big on you!!  Don't worry about sleeve length cus they are roll up anyway.


----------



## Jagger

tonkamama said:


> I am 5'7" and 32B.  Shorter and smaller than you.  Both my Ulyse and Esso were 36,  so I guess you can try 38.  42 in any of the three will be super big on you!!  Don't worry about sleeve length cus they are roll up anyway.



Ahhh - thank you so much! :kiss:
I guess I'll just wait around for a size 38 or even 40 to pop up somewhere 
I was just being desperate because I've been kicking myself forever for not grabbing Esso when I could way back when.
le sigh 

If anyone sees a 38 or 40 Esso OR Uro somewhere, ANYWHERE - PM me PLEAASSSSEEE! 
Danke


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jagger said:


> Ahhh - thank you so much! :kiss:
> I guess I'll just wait around for a size 38 or even 40 to pop up somewhere
> I was just being desperate because I've been kicking myself forever for not grabbing Esso when I could way back when.
> le sigh
> 
> If anyone sees a 38 or 40 Esso OR Uro somewhere, ANYWHERE - PM me PLEAASSSSEEE!
> Danke




I have both the Uro and the Ulyse in size 36 and the Uro definitely has a smaller cut than the Ulyse - the Ulyse has a very generous cut so I agree with tonkamama the 42 would swamp your lean frame  
But a 40 Uro may be ok if you can't find 38 because the Uro is shorter and overall feels smaller and fits more neatly than Ulyse. I wish I'd sized up to 38 with my Uro, just for the look of the jacket.


----------



## megt10

KristyDarling said:


> Adorbs!  I wouldn't size up, this is the right size for you. But do you love it??  I sense that it may not be a 100% love situation. For the price, there shouldn't be any hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this in my NAP cart, even though my likelihood of buying it is pretty much zero. It just LOOKS itchy, plus I guessed that the armholes would be classic IM and super duper tiny. You just confirmed that, thanks.  Like Mercer said, it's like you need to be double-jointed AND have toothpicks for arms to wear IM slim fit jackets!! I get that it can be flattering, but dang how about a measly inch of buffer space??* I have actually pulled my lat muscles trying to get into an IM jacket!! :*rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Good strategy. Get the one you can't resist first, then see how you feel about the other one in a few months. Let us know how you like the Caleens!


I have this problem with most jackets since I am so broad shouldered. I haven't found many of her jackets that work well for me.


mil10 said:


> Hi IM girls, I have a question about the Caleen and the Cluster that you might help me solve. I'm completly in love with the look of the Caleen but I would wish the hidden heel to be higher. The Cluster has a better heel but the look is maybe not as pretty as the Caleen - which pair should I get? Or should I wait for the fall collection, maybe there will be a new model...
> 
> I'm really enjoying this thread by the way!


I just got the Caleen yesterday and they are so pretty, it gets my vote. They are large to size btw. Mine are really too big but I put a Uggs liner in, and they fit perfectly. So I am keeping them. I wouldn't mind getting them in the brown too.


mercer said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughtful feedback!  I did really like it and it did fit, but she got boxed up and sent back today.  I have a niggling feeling that I would be happier with a size up.  * I've learned my lesson- too many times I've kept things that weren't quite right and I never reach for them.  If I have to post pictures and ask if I should keep something, the answer is a resounding "no"*!


Me too. 


Jayne1 said:


> An overly expensive, unlined, basic coat, which is a jacket on me.


I love the look of this jacket.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> I think I am going to go for the Ankara. I hope it's worth it. I must be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242457


This is so pretty, I can't wait to see it on you.


bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my gorgeous friend in the David coat- love this coat!


So stylish.


mellibelly said:


> Long time lurker here. I decided last season to lay off IM because her prices were getting too high for me. I made out like gangbusters in the sales though. Got the Carol sandals, Cooper jeans, Rosa tank, Sid pants, Ariana and Alika jackets. I was going to preorder the Kady leather jacket in midnight from La Garconne (not available until October!) but I stopped at the IM store on Melrose and they are already in! There was black, midnight/navy and an olive color. I was going back and forth with the black or navy and decided the navy was softer and a little more special. I'm sure it will sell out fast. Another girl bought one the same time as me. Too bad it is scorching hot right now and I can't wear it!


Would love to see pics of your purchases.


chiaraV said:


> Received this today and alredy lost a button but I looove them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2243684


***, that is too bad about the button. They look great on you. Do you find them comfortable?


jellylicious said:


> OMG-can't wait to see it on you. Looks like an amazing piece...LOVE iT!
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> Meanwhile-i scored a couple of items from the 2nd cut. Danzig dress and the Stacy top...both in rouge. i guess i was on a red tear.



So pretty, love this dress.


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Wearing my Marant Salome shorts and knit!


I just love this outfit. You look so pretty and chic.


Juice said:


> I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white
> 
> View attachment 2245432
> 
> 
> - Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.


I love the white. It is so different. 


chiaraV said:


> thanks!already lost 2 buttons damn it!



Wow that isn't good.


----------



## Jagger

Straight-Laced said:


> I have both the Uro and the Ulyse in size 36 and the Uro definitely has a smaller cut than the Ulyse - the Ulyse has a very generous cut so I agree with tonkamama the 42 would swamp your lean frame
> But a 40 Uro may be ok if you can't find 38 because the Uro is shorter and overall feels smaller and fits more neatly than Ulyse. I wish I'd sized up to 38 with my Uro, just for the look of the jacket.



This definitely helps me. I'll just tell her reluctantly that I need to pass on the 42s...
I don't want to look like I am wearing my husband's coat or something (he's 6'7) 

*I'll just have to keep my eyes PEELED for Esso or Uro in 38 or 40. HINT HINT *ping me if you see!!* 
*
I take this as a lesson: never "over" hesitate when you know you love something because you may never get the chance back again! :/
 TY


----------



## chiaraV

megt10 said:


> This is so pretty, I can't wait to see it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ***, that is too bad about the button. They look great on you. Do you find them comfortable?
> 
> 
> So pretty, love this dress.




yes they are!!!even if completely flat they are quite comfortable..good thing I sized up!


----------



## Jagger

Juice said:


> I must be crazy too. I just purchased it in white
> 
> View attachment 2245432
> 
> 
> - Sorry I am a bit of a newbie and don't know how to make the image smaller.



This jacket is amazzzzzing! Have you posted mod pics yet???


----------



## mil10

megt10 said:


> I just got the Caleen yesterday and they are so pretty, it gets my vote. They are large to size btw. Mine are really too big but I put a Uggs liner in, and they fit perfectly. So I am keeping them. I wouldn't mind getting them in the brown too.



Thanks for getting back to me Megt10! I actually ended up getting the Cluster. I ordered on NAP and are now waiting for them to arrive. But I ADORE the Caleens - they are so so pretty. My reason for getting the Cluster instead is I'm not going to buy more than one pair of new boots for winter, so I need them to be kind of "neutral". 
I realized that the Cluster is the same boot as the Caleen just no studs. The heels are the same - even though NAP state that the Cluster is higher, I don't think so. About the size: I sized down. I'm 38,5 and I got the 38 - hope they fit.
And while I was at it I also got the Ariana - 50% off - yeah, it is so pretty. Thank you COPENHAGEN for inspiration


----------



## jellybebe

My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mil10 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Megt10! I actually ended up getting the Cluster. I ordered on NAP and are now waiting for them to arrive. But I ADORE the Caleens - they are so so pretty. My reason for getting the Cluster instead is I'm not going to buy more than one pair of new boots for winter, so I need them to be kind of "neutral".
> I realized that the Cluster is the same boot as the Caleen just no studs. The heels are the same - even though NAP state that the Cluster is higher, I don't think so. About the size: I sized down. I'm 38,5 and I got the 38 - hope they fit.
> And while I was at it I also got the Ariana - 50% off - yeah, it is so pretty. Thank you COPENHAGEN for inspiration


Congrats on your new boots and the Ariana knit! Happy to have inspired you, it's a really great every day piece :smule1:


----------



## lilias_13

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363



They look really good on you jellybebe. Love them


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363


You're going to get so much wear out of them!!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> You're going to get so much wear out of them!!



I hope so! I love ankle booties and I love studs!


----------



## jellybebe

lilias_13 said:


> They look really good on you jellybebe. Love them



Thank you! You're so sweet!


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363



They look awesome on you!!!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363


love love them on you jelly!


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363




Wow.. Love them!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363



oh man!  Those are great!  I'm jelly of Jelly!!!  Enjoy them, sweetie!


----------



## Jayne1

H&M collaboration:


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^love those shoes!


----------



## arguspeace

Jayne1 said:


> H&M collaboration:



Love watching her work!!!


----------



## ericat

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363



love them, they look so good on you! they are officially on my wishlist now


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jayne1 said:


> H&M collaboration:


Are there any more photos available? I just can wait to see this collection


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.



NICE and congrats! You're making me want them too!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> H&M collaboration:



Cute dress but I wonder if the fabrics will be cheap and icky. That's the problem with H&M collabs, sadly.


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Cute dress but I wonder if the fabrics will be cheap and icky. That's the problem with H&M collabs, sadly.


Just my thought HiromiT...


----------



## mellibelly

I agree HiromiT. I like IM for the natural fabrics. Don't think I'll be into polyester and acrylic versions.


----------



## OrangeFizz

Ladies I need some help from you Sade leather jacket owners, I have an opportunity to get one, but I would have to buy it w/out trying it on. What's the sizing like? I am short, fairly thin arms, busty, and broad shouldered. Could I get away with a 36? Thanks, any info/advice is welcomed.


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Just my thought HiromiT...



Completely agree!


----------



## corcor

Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Cute dress but I wonder if the fabrics will be cheap and icky. That's the problem with H&M collabs, sadly.


I don't like it, even IM herself doesn't look good and she always looks good in her own clothes.

Did  you get your sweater from Matches?  

I'm going to put that Ziggy paradessus double-breasted coat from the main line onto my wish list and watch for a sale next year... it's not my favourite colour though... I'm more curious about the Clover pea, but I don't think anyone is getting it in TO to try on first...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I don't like it, even IM herself doesn't look good and she always looks good in her own clothes.
> 
> Did  you get your sweater from Matches?
> 
> I'm going to put that Ziggy paradessus double-breasted coat from the main line onto my wish list and watch for a sale next year... it's not my favourite colour though... I'm more curious about the Clover pea, but I don't think anyone is getting it in TO to try on first...



Yes, I got my cardie from Matches -- love it and the $avings!

The Ziggy looks cozy, but I'm not sure about the colour either -- it's not a true camel shade, which would be nicer.

Gravity Pope has the Clover and I tried it today!! Love the style but it's too oversized for me, being short and flat.  The sleeves aren't as snug, that's for sure. I was swimming in it -- almost looked like I was wearing my hubby's coat. Will PM pics.

GP in TO must have the Clover too!

I bought the Falk sweater (crazy print, I know) and a check shirt. Not sure if I'll keep both but snagged them just in case. I keep forgetting that GP carries IM and their prices are the same as Misch and US stores.

Also tried on the Addyson softy sweater -- a very retro cut but super soft!


----------



## arguspeace

corcor said:


> Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!



Cute


----------



## Flip88

corcor said:


> Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!



Love it!


----------



## am2022

looks adorable on you!!! 



corcor said:


> Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yes, I got my cardie from Matches -- love it and the $avings!
> 
> The Ziggy looks cozy, but I'm not sure about the colour either -- it's not a true camel shade, which would be nicer.
> 
> Gravity Pope has the Clover and I tried it today!! Love the style but it's too oversized for me, being short and flat.  The sleeves aren't as snug, that's for sure. I was swimming in it -- almost looked like I was wearing my hubby's coat. Will PM pics.
> 
> GP in TO must have the Clover too!
> 
> I bought the Falk sweater (crazy print, I know) and a check shirt. Not sure if I'll keep both but snagged them just in case. I keep forgetting that GP carries IM and their prices are the same as Misch and US stores.
> 
> Also tried on the Addyson softy sweater -- a very retro cut but super soft!


I like the Falk sweater because even though it is a bold print, the lines within it are placed well and create a good shape on the body.  It's really obvious how nice it looks in the Matches video.

I wonder if IM thought carefully about placement of the lines going horizontal or if the print just happened to work? 

The Addyson is okay, but that 'not quite cowl', 'not quite turtleneck' is a bit odd to me!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I like the Falk sweater because even though it is a bold print, the lines within it are placed well and create a good shape on the body.  It's really obvious how nice it looks in the Matches video.
> 
> I wonder if IM thought carefully about placement of the lines going horizontal or if the print just happened to work?
> 
> The Addyson is okay, but that 'not quite cowl', 'not quite turtleneck' is a bit odd to me!



Yes, the Falk is surprisingly flattering despite the print and slim cut. I went up 2 sizes!

The Addyson reminds me of sweaters that I wore in high school -- like a cross between a sweatshirt and a mock turtleneck. I really wanted to like it though.


----------



## flower71

corcor said:


> Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!


so pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> NICE and congrats! You're making me want them too!



Thank you so much! I love them! Although the wedge is a bit stiff right now, I am hoping they break in. 

Did you see the new Etoile stuff at Forward today? So nice. I like the Ifea long jacket and Clifford coat. And of course I would love to add a Kady to my wardrobe, it looks so smooshy and cozy. I'm going to Gravity Pope this weekend, I hope they will have some of the new fall stuff!


----------



## jellybebe

arguspeace said:


> They look awesome on you!!!



Thank you! They are really fun and I love pairing them with cutoffs. 



flower71 said:


> love love them on you jelly!



Thanks sweets! I need to stop buying shoes! 



tonkamama said:


> Wow.. Love them!



Great compliment coming from you! 



mercer said:


> oh man!  Those are great!  I'm jelly of Jelly!!!  Enjoy them, sweetie!



Don't be jelly! Join me!  



ericat said:


> love them, they look so good on you! they are officially on my wishlist now


They are great! Just a bit stiff right now but fairly comfy, and they don't make a lot of noise like the Dickers when I walk!


----------



## jellybebe

corcor said:


> Bought the Salome shorts (skort?) on a whim from the NAP sale and they've become the perfect heat wave staple. Soooo comfy!



Sooo cute. I love them so much, such a breezy staple!


----------



## Julide

Does anyone know if the ziggy coat will come in this colour in the US? It's online at matches...


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much! I love them! Although the wedge is a bit stiff right now, I am hoping they break in.
> 
> Did you see the new Etoile stuff at Forward today? So nice. I like the Ifea long jacket and Clifford coat. And of course I would love to add a Kady to my wardrobe, it looks so smooshy and cozy. I'm going to Gravity Pope this weekend, I hope they will have some of the new fall stuff!



Haha, I was so excited to get Forward's email about new Etoile stuff!

GP just got their first shipment of Etoile!!! They have the Ankara in black but only sizes 36 and 38. I didn't try but caressed it.  They also have Addyson, Falk, and Delta sweaters; Ifea in light grey; Volga satin skirt; Clover peacoat, Upon shirt; and zebra pants.

Oh they also have Bobbys in camel and khaki/taupe?, various Dickers, and the high top sneakers (can't remember the names)!

But quantity and sizes seem so limited. For some pieces, they have one size here and the other in Edmonton. Have fun this weekend!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much! I love them! Although the wedge is a bit stiff right now, I am hoping they break in.
> 
> Did you see the new Etoile stuff at Forward today? So nice. I like the Ifea long jacket and Clifford coat. And of course I would love to add a Kady to my wardrobe, it looks so smooshy and cozy. I'm going to Gravity Pope this weekend, I hope they will have some of the new fall stuff!


I didn't recognize the Clifford as it was shown on the Forward site.  It looked like a cardigan when worn open.  I think it's a bit stiffer and more bulky than that, but maybe only the black is stiffer and the grey at Forward is soft?


----------



## rocket06

Dearest... this qn possibly popped up before. Can any advise on Kady leather jkt sizing? Am broad at shoulder probably a sz36 or 38 depending on cut.  For im silk shirt I wear sz38.
Hoping to get my hands on a black kady soon. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Haha, I was so excited to get Forward's email about new Etoile stuff!
> 
> GP just got their first shipment of Etoile!!! They have the Ankara in black but only sizes 36 and 38. I didn't try but caressed it.  They also have Addyson, Falk, and Delta sweaters; Ifea in light grey; Volga satin skirt; Clover peacoat, Upon shirt; and zebra pants.
> 
> Oh they also have Bobbys in camel and khaki/taupe?, various Dickers, and the high top sneakers (can't remember the names)!
> 
> But quantity and sizes seem so limited. For some pieces, they have one size here and the other in Edmonton. Have fun this weekend!



Ooh GP got the Ankara? Should be getting mine Friday (but will likely have to pick up Monday). Was it soft? 

I'm going to the Edmonton store so I'm curious about what they will have! That store is gorgeous.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Ooh GP got the Ankara? Should be getting mine Friday (but will likely have to pick up Monday). Was it soft?
> 
> I'm going to the Edmonton store so I'm curious about what they will have! That store is gorgeous.



It was sooo soft -- you'll love it!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't recognize the Clifford as it was shown on the Forward site.  It looked like a cardigan when worn open.  I think it's a bit stiffer and more bulky than that, but maybe only the black is stiffer and the grey at Forward is soft?



I doubt the grey is softer since it's made of the same material. But maybe Forward pinned or sewed the sides? My navy is just as stiff.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I doubt the grey is softer since it's made of the same material. But maybe Forward pinned or sewed the sides? My navy is just as stiff.


Perhaps. Maybe they tried to slim it down, on purpose?  

All I know is that I saw it and wanted it... then I realized I already owned it.  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Perhaps. Maybe they tried to slim it down, on purpose?
> 
> All I know is that I saw it and wanted it... then I realized I already owned it.  lol



Haha, confirmation that you made the right choice!


----------



## Spicy_K

HiromiT said:


> Cute dress but I wonder if the fabrics will be cheap and icky. That's the problem with H&M collabs, sadly.



Well, at least it's better than a Target collaboration! 

Some of the H&M ones were not so bad, in my opinion. I liked the Jimmy Choo one. 

I wonder what she'll design for them? Hopefully some of her best sellers


----------



## HiromiT

Spicy_K said:


> Well, at least it's better than a Target collaboration!
> 
> Some of the H&M ones were not so bad, in my opinion. I liked the Jimmy Choo one.
> 
> I wonder what she'll design for them? Hopefully some of her best sellers



True re: Target. Actually, I got a decent Matthew Williamson x H&M cardie that was cotton/cashmere. I just hope her pieces aren't all polyester and acrylic!


----------



## dbaby

rocket06 said:


> Dearest... this qn possibly popped up before. Can any advise on Kady leather jkt sizing? Am broad at shoulder probably a sz36 or 38 depending on cut.  For im silk shirt I wear sz38.
> Hoping to get my hands on a black kady soon. Thanks a bunch!



Last year's Kady fit true to size to the shirts! Haven't tried on this season's yet.


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> Thank you so much! I love them! Although the wedge is a bit stiff right now, I am hoping they break in.
> 
> Did you see the new Etoile stuff at Forward today? So nice. I like the Ifea long jacket and Clifford coat. And of course I would love to add a Kady to my wardrobe, it looks so smooshy and cozy. I'm going to Gravity Pope this weekend, I hope they will have some of the new fall stuff!



Congrats jellyjelly-looks amazing!   I went straight to Forward after reading your post. Got the Natalia skirt with the promo code.  So many jackets...Kady would look awesome on you...love mine!


----------



## am2022

I agree... these boots are made for you jelly...
and please post more mod pics of your purchases.. you are on a roll girl!!!  i love it!



jellylicious said:


> Congrats jellyjelly-looks amazing!   I went straight to Forward after reading your post. Got the Natalia skirt with the promo code.  So many jackets...Kady would look awesome on you...love mine!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Gravity Pope has the Clover and I tried it today!! Love the style but it's too oversized for me, being short and flat.  The sleeves aren't as snug, that's for sure. I was swimming in it -- almost looked like I was wearing my hubby's coat. Will PM pics.


I was driving past TNT and felt I had to go try on whatever was new, for _future _reference.

I saw the Clover, which they said they weren't getting.  In all sizes too.  It's the kind of pea jacket that I can wear slim fitting by going two sizes down, regular fit by going one size down or very roomy by wearing my usual size.

I tried  them all on... in general, I don't like deciding what size to get, I usually like buying true to size and wearing my size... but I was staring into the mirror today and unable to figure out how to wear the jacket... roomy, not roomy, oversized...

All threes sizes had too much bulky, extra fabric around the arms and at the back, near the arms, so it's definitely not love for me. I think the Clifford is more interesting and a bit more special.

I'll keep it on my wish list anyway, but it's not at the top of my wish list at all.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I was driving past TNT and felt I had to go try on whatever was new, for _future _reference.
> 
> I saw the Clover, which they said they weren't getting.  In all sizes too.  It's the kind of pea jacket that I can wear slim fitting by going two sizes down, regular fit by going one size down or very roomy by wearing my usual size.
> 
> I tried  them all on... in general, I don't like deciding what size to get, I usually like buying true to size and wearing my size... but I was staring into the mirror today and unable to figure out how to wear the jacket... roomy, not roomy, oversized...
> 
> All threes sizes had too much bulky, extra fabric around the arms and at the back, near the arms, so it's definitely not love for me. I think the Clifford is more interesting and a bit more special.
> 
> I'll keep it on my wish list anyway, but it's not at the top of my wish list at all.



I'm SO glad you got to try it! But how ridiculous of TNT. Well, thank you for helping me realize the Clover isn't going to work for me. I put the smallest size on my Matches wishlist, but I guess it will still be too big. And it's not something I want to take to the tailor for major surgery.

So why does it look so darn good on models???


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I'm SO glad you got to try it! But how ridiculous of TNT. Well, thank you for helping me realize the Clover isn't going to work for me. I put the smallest size on my Matches wishlist, but I guess it will still be too big. And it's not something I want to take to the tailor for major surgery.
> 
> *So why does it look so darn good on models???*


Good question!

It made me look short.  I'm 5'6" so that's sort of average, but I looked short in the mirror, kind of like a square person.  It's a boxy cut, I guess.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Good question!
> 
> It made me look short.  I'm 5'6" so that's sort of average, but I looked short in the mirror, kind of like a square person.  It's a boxy cut, I guess.



Sigh, there's no hope for me since I'm only 5'3". Wish I had giraffe legs!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Sigh, there's no hope for me since I'm only 5'3". Wish I had giraffe legs!


There's so much more to buy and the pea coat has the same fabric as the Clifford so it would be silly to have both... right?

I looked at a rolled neck sweater, i don't know if it was the Addyson, or if she did a few rolled neck sweaters this year.

I found it soft, but hairy.  And that's going to be unpleasant, when wearing, IMO. Also, the reason it's rolled is because she padded it with something.  I wonder what will happen to the padding if the sweater gets washed.

So far, you bought the best stuff... and I copied you!  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> There's so much more to buy and the pea coat has the same fabric as the Clifford so it would be silly to have both... right?
> 
> I looked at a rolled neck sweater, i don't know if it was the Addyson, or if she did a few rolled neck sweaters this year.
> 
> I found it soft, but hairy.  And that's going to be unpleasant, when wearing, IMO. Also, the reason it's rolled is because she padded it with something.  I wonder what will happen to the padding if the sweater gets washed.
> 
> So far, you bought the best stuff... and I copied you!  lol



Funny you should ask because I had hopes of buying the Clover as a backup! The style is different enough and maybe after we test drive Clifford, we might want a collar...for those extra cold days. But I tend to buy multiples of the same style, which is a bit of a problem in itself...so I'm not the best person to ask if it's silly. 

If the Clifford feels good and wears well, I think the Clover (in a different colour) would be worth it on sale, second cut. At least that's how I'd rationalize it!

Yes, the Addyson was hairy. I don't mind as long as it doesn't shed, but it was the cut that bugged me.

Let's just say we'll probably copy each other a lot...in IM, FS, and AB! 

I looked at Holt's lookbook and saw what they ordered from Etoile. No Clover or Clifford, just the Ifea and a cropped trench-style jacket called the Mable. Also the Delta and Canelia sweaters, and a bunch of blouses and dresses. But maybe only available at Bloor. I wonder why the other locations aren't carrying IM anymore.


----------



## megt10

Jayne1 said:


> Perhaps. Maybe they tried to slim it down, on purpose?
> 
> *All I know is that I saw it and wanted it... then I realized I already owned it*.  lol


Oh glad to know I am not the only one that happens to. I have even gone so far as to order the same thing from 2 different and not realize it until they arrive, lol.


jellylicious said:


> Congrats jellyjelly-looks amazing!   I went straight to Forward after reading your post. Got the Natalia skirt with the promo code.  So many jackets...Kady would look awesome on you...love mine!


Can't wait to see your new purchases.


Jayne1 said:


> Good question!
> 
> It made me look short.  I'm 5'6" so that's sort of average, but I looked short in the mirror, kind of like a square person.  It's a boxy cut, I guess.


Never a good look. I like boxy cuts because they give me enough room in the ribcage and shoulders but this doesn't sound like it will work for me either.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> My new Caleens in brown! Love them! They remind me of the Jenny's in shape but they have the hidden wedge and they are roomier in the toe box therefore more comfy. I plan to wear them with everything! I definitely would not say that they fit a size larger than the Dicker, maybe 0.25 of a size loose if that makes sense? I wear thin socks and my feet aren't slipping around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2249362
> View attachment 2249363



They look awesome on you. I want them in brown too.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Funny you should ask because I had hopes of buying the Clover as a backup! The style is different enough and maybe after we test drive Clifford, we might want a collar...for those extra cold days. But I tend to buy multiples of the same style, which is a bit of a problem in itself...so I'm not the best person to ask if it's silly.
> 
> If the Clifford feels good and wears well, I think the Clover (in a different colour) would be worth it on sale, second cut. At least that's how I'd rationalize it!
> 
> Yes, the Addyson was hairy. I don't mind as long as it doesn't shed, but it was the cut that bugged me.
> 
> Let's just say we'll probably copy each other a lot...in IM, FS, and AB!
> 
> I looked at Holt's lookbook and saw what they ordered from Etoile. No Clover or Clifford, just the Ifea and a cropped trench-style jacket called the Mable. Also the Delta and Canelia sweaters, and a bunch of blouses and dresses. But maybe only available at Bloor. I wonder why the other locations aren't carrying IM anymore.



Holt's has stopped carrying IM?


----------



## Sculli

I love this etoile vest! So comfy ^^.


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> I love this etoile vest! So comfy ^^.
> View attachment 2254353



And stylish too...love your bag also!!!


----------



## rocket06

dbaby said:


> Last year's Kady fit true to size to the shirts! Haven't tried on this season's yet.



Thanks!
Quick.qn...do you know if the flap on the shoulder of this season kady is removal?
Sorry to bother you but where I am there is no im shop. Thanks!


----------



## dbaby

rocket06 said:


> Thanks!
> Quick.qn...do you know if the flap on the shoulder of this season kady is removal?
> Sorry to bother you but where I am there is no im shop. Thanks!



They're normal epaulets...not sure if I've seen removable epaulets. One side is sewn and the other side snaps? I have not seen this season's jackets.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I looked at Holt's lookbook and saw what they ordered from Etoile. No Clover or Clifford, just the Ifea and a cropped trench-style jacket called the Mable. Also the Delta and Canelia sweaters, and a bunch of blouses and dresses. But maybe only available at Bloor. I wonder why the other locations aren't carrying IM anymore.


Did they send a lookbook out or was this in-store?

From my experience, only Bloor carried a small selection  of Etoile.  They never carried the mainline.

Once, someone here said Etoile was available at Yorkdale and on sale to boot. But i could never find it there and no SA knew what I was talking about when I asked where it was.

I think it's still only available on Bloor?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Holt's has stopped carrying IM?



Bloor will still carry it but not sure about the other stores. One SA said they ordered IM for Toronto but there may/may not have deliveries to vancouver too. No one seems to know for sure.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Did they send a lookbook out or was this in-store?
> 
> From my experience, only Bloor carried a small selection  of Etoile.  They never carried the mainline.
> 
> Once, someone here said Etoile was available at Yorkdale and on sale to boot. But i could never find it there and no SA knew what I was talking about when I asked where it was.
> 
> I think it's still only available on Bloor?



This is just their in-store binder showing stuff ordered for each contemporary brand. Luckily, this one SA was nice and knowledgeable enough to show me. But even she doesn't know if stores other than Bloor will get Etoile. She said "it looks like they ordered for Bloor but we may get some pieces too." Then she told me to go to Misch.


----------



## mellibelly

rocket06 said:


> Thanks!
> Quick.qn...do you know if the flap on the shoulder of this season kady is removal?
> Sorry to bother you but where I am there is no im shop. Thanks!



The epaulettes are sewn on and then have snaps. They aren't removable.


----------



## arguspeace

Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## flower71

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264


Sooo pretty! I tried those sandals on and they dug in my toes so much, it was quite unbearable...but they look so nice on you
The new collection has started to come in the shops and so far hasn't retained my attention (only a pair of booties,  the Caleens without the studs). I have so many booties already, maybe I'll get rid of one pair that hasn't been worn much before purchasing another pair. I am in my shoes frenzy here


----------



## tb-purselover

Hello from Paris!

I am here for a few more days with my family. I was able to pick up some Carol sandals at an amazing price compared to the USA. I wish the prices in the US were as good. 

I want to try to go to another store in between sight seeing. Can anyone recommend the best IM store innParisnwith the largest selection of sale items?  So far the new season isn't turning me on. So I am looking for s/s items at discount prices. 

Tia!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hello from Paris!
> 
> I am here for a few more days with my family. I was able to pick up some Carol sandals at an amazing price compared to the USA. I wish the prices in the US were as good.
> 
> I want to try to go to another store in between sight seeing. Can anyone recommend the best IM store innParisnwith the largest selection of sale items?  So far the new season isn't turning me on. So I am looking for s/s items at discount prices.
> 
> Tia!


Hi tb!! Lovely to see you here again. Have a great time in Paris, the best week of the year so far, nice and sunny and hot
For IM at discount prices, you should try the Galeries Lafayette or le Printemps. Her boutiques on Rue Jacob or in the 3rd arr are lovely too but I don't know if the prices are interesting...Let us know what you get OK?


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Hi tb!! Lovely to see you here again. Have a great time in Paris, the best week of the year so far, nice and sunny and hot
> For IM at discount prices, you should try the Galeries Lafayette or le Printemps. Her boutiques on Rue Jacob or in the 3rd arr are lovely too but I don't know if the prices are interesting...Let us know what you get OK?



Thank you Flower!  I was hoping you would see my question and post.  Thank you for responding and I will make my way to these stores.  I hope I can convince/drag the family to shop with me a bit more.  They only have so much patience .

We are having a great time.  The jet lag is putting a number on the 6 year old.  But we are trying to get around as much as we can.  

I will surely let you all know what I get.  I have my eye on a few things and hope to find them at a discount.  But if I don't find them I will have to be good!

The weather is lovely.  We have had good luck with it.  I do have to say I really love being in Paris again.  It has been a long while and I wish it wasn't such a far trip from California.  I would visit often if I could.  It is one of my favorite cities ever.


----------



## megt10

Sculli said:


> I love this etoile vest! So comfy ^^.
> View attachment 2254353


You look so chic.


arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264


You look so pretty and summery.


tb-purselover said:


> Hello from Paris!
> 
> I am here for a few more days with my family. I was able to pick up some Carol sandals at an amazing price compared to the USA. I wish the prices in the US were as good.
> 
> I want to try to go to another store in between sight seeing. Can anyone recommend the best IM store innParisnwith the largest selection of sale items?  So far the new season isn't turning me on. So I am looking for s/s items at discount prices.
> 
> Tia!



TB! Have a great time in Paris. I am so jealous!


----------



## jellybebe

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264



Lovely!


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> Hello from Paris!
> 
> I am here for a few more days with my family. I was able to pick up some Carol sandals at an amazing price compared to the USA. I wish the prices in the US were as good.
> 
> I want to try to go to another store in between sight seeing. Can anyone recommend the best IM store innParisnwith the largest selection of sale items?  So far the new season isn't turning me on. So I am looking for s/s items at discount prices.
> 
> Tia!



Have fun! I was in Paris last year and went crazy with all the fantastic shopping.


----------



## jellybebe

Just saw some of the new Etoile pre fall stuff such as the Addyson sweaters (not my fave), the Delta cable knit sweater (very oversized), the Ankara and the Irwin tiger print jeans. I liked the jeans but they were sort of an awkward length on me (looked much better rolled a little bit) and they weren't as slimming through the hips as I had hoped. The Ankara is perfect, very heavy and soft, comes to the top of the hip, just what I was hoping for. I re-tried on the Bobby's in black and omg now I see why they are so popular, they are so flattering! Even my bf really liked them. I decided to order the Blossom from Matches instead though, same look as the Bobby but with pony skin and a Velcro strap across the top, which hides the big wrinkly tongue.


----------



## mercer

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264



How cute are you?  Adorable!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> The new collection has started to come in the shops and so far hasn't retained my attention (only a pair of booties,  the Caleens without the studs).



I feel the same way!  There are some nice things, but nothing that I"m feeling super compelled to snap up right away.


----------



## Straight-Laced

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264



You look gorgeous!!
Sorry to hear about the sandals - I love them on you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Julide said:


> Does anyone know if the ziggy coat will come in this colour in the US? It's online at matches...



I like this coat too . . .but so far I'm being very good this season  
I haven't seen it anywhere except matches but I'll post if I see it


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Have fun! I was in Paris last year and went crazy with all the fantastic shopping.



Thank you jelly!  I am having a great time and really trying hard not to go crazy.  Although, the shopping is so good, lol.  But sometimes the prices are too good to pass up.  

My closet is already over flowing so I really must get rid of stuff before buying more.  Which is a good for my discipline.  



megt10 said:


> TB! Have a great time in Paris. I am so jealous!



Thank you Meg.  You could really do some damage here in the shopping department!  The food is fab too.  I know this city is made for you.


----------



## tb-purselover

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264



Love it, so pretty on you.  The way you paired it is so nice.  This top is on my wishlist here in Paris.  Hopefully I can find one at a discount.  

What I love about this top is that it is very versatile.  It can be summery and elegant for everyday (like you've paired it with a white knee-length skirt), dressed down for a casual-cool look with shorts, capris or a mid-thigh straight skirt and chunky or wedge sandals, or dressed-up for a summery dinner attire and strappy heels.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Just saw some of the new Etoile pre fall stuff such as the Addyson sweaters (not my fave), the Delta cable knit sweater (very oversized), the Ankara and the Irwin tiger print jeans. I liked the jeans but they were sort of an awkward length on me (looked much better rolled a little bit) and they weren't as slimming through the hips as I had hoped. The Ankara is perfect, very heavy and soft, comes to the top of the hip, just what I was hoping for. I re-tried on the Bobby's in black and omg now I see why they are so popular, they are so flattering! Even my bf really liked them. I decided to order the Blossom from Matches instead though, same look as the Bobby but with pony skin and a Velcro strap across the top, which hides the big wrinkly tongue.



So glad you're pleased with the Ankara!! You'll be warm and chic this winter! And congrats on the Blossoms.


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Love it, so pretty on you.  The way you paired it is so nice.  This top is on my wishlist here in Paris.  Hopefully I can find one at a discount.
> 
> What I love about this top is that it is very versatile.  It can be summery and elegant for everyday (like you've paired it with a white knee-length skirt), dressed down for a casual-cool look with shorts, capris or a mid-thigh straight skirt and chunky or wedge sandals, or dressed-up for a summery dinner attire and strappy heels.



How long are you in Paris ? My fave city though I still have to visit Roma ! Next year hopefully...
So I have got the cristi in bronze sized down to 39 because they run big (or maybe Italian size now?). The gregoire pants were so tight skinny I couldn't even get my calves in them !! Size 40 too...ridiculous! So back they went.


----------



## flower71

My booties...


----------



## megt10

tb-purselover said:


> Thank you jelly!  I am having a great time and really trying hard not to go crazy.  Although, the shopping is so good, lol.  But sometimes the prices are too good to pass up.
> 
> My closet is already over flowing so I really must get rid of stuff before buying more.  Which is a good for my discipline.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg.  You could really do some damage here in the shopping department!  The food is fab too. * I know this city is made for you*.



Oh, I know. I love Paris.


----------



## flower71

Sorry, my boots are called the Crisi and not Cristi
*megt10*, I'd love to visit where you are too...it seems to be sunny all the time, lucky you! hope you are well


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2256467
> 
> My booties...




Love 'em!  Can't wait to see how you pull these together with all your lovely pieces!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2256467
> 
> My booties...


Those are beautiful, congrats *flower*! I would love a pair but have done too much damage too early in the season, so I must pace myself now.

Can't wait to see your mod pics. You always do casual chic so well!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2256467
> 
> My booties...



Congrats Flower! Such gorgeous, simple boots! I'm sure they will be comfy right out of the box and they will be super flattering on your beautiful long legs!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Those are beautiful, congrats *flower*! I would love a pair but have done too much damage too early in the season, so I must pace myself now.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics. You always do casual chic so well!



Haha I totally agree re: pacing myself. The good thing is that IM releases her look books early so we can see all the offerings! The bad thing is that pieces I don't necessarily notice at first work their way into my subconscious and I fall in love!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Congrats Flower! Such gorgeous, simple boots! I'm sure they will be comfy right out of the box and they will be super flattering on your beautiful long legs!


oh thanks so much dear *jellybebe*! I am making the most of the sun right now, so it's flats , sandals and nail polish on my toes...It was about time!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Love 'em!  Can't wait to see how you pull these together with all your lovely pieces!


 ! Do you know I am still hitting myself I didn't get the dress you wore to Mexico when my size was in shop? Have you been wearing it a lot these days?



HiromiT said:


> Those are beautiful, congrats *flower*! I would love a pair but have done too much damage too early in the season, so I must pace myself now.
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pics. You always do casual chic so well!


 Thanks lovely HiromiT...I know a bit about the damage and I can't wait to see mod pics too
I am finally wearing the dresses I bought in March, 4 months later! I shall post pics next week but my new booties will hopefully come out in late Sept/October (well, I can dream right?)


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> How long are you in Paris ? My fave city though I still have to visit Roma ! Next year hopefully...
> So I have got the cristi in bronze sized down to 39 because they run big (or maybe Italian size now?). The gregoire pants were so tight skinny I couldn't even get my calves in them !! Size 40 too...ridiculous! So back they went.


We are here until Friday.  I hope to make the most of it.  Today we visited the Basilica of the Sacré Cur and the Montmartre area.  It was a bit crowded, probably not the best to visit over the weekend.  But it was still wonderful.  We plan to still do Versailles and the Louvre, etc.  So much to see and not enough time.  I really want to see parts outside of Paris, but I am afraid the kids do not have the stamina.

Roma is another one to take the kids to! They would love the food.  I would love all the art history.

Congrats on the crisi boots!  They are so cool, especially with a loose short dress.  Please show us some mod shots.  I am finding that this style of boot is very popular here in Paris.  It looks great paired with a short, loose dress.  Makes the look edgy.  

I'm in a skirt phase as of late.  I think it is because I have waaaaay too much pants.  My closet is running over in pants lol.  So, I've switched to skirts and dresses .


----------



## Straight-Laced

Julide said:


> Does anyone know if the ziggy coat will come in this colour in the US? It's online at matches...



*Julide* IM Soho has the Khaki Ziggy coat in stock now


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> ! Do you know I am still hitting myself I didn't get the dress you wore to Mexico when my size was in shop? Have you been wearing it a lot these days?



Ah!  I loved that dress, but was never comfortable in it because it was white!  I spent my whole time nervous I would spill something on it (likely) or sit on something that would leave a mark (even more likely!).  So I sold it!  So hard, but I hate limiting what I eat or do based on what I'm wearing.  Wish I wasn't so clumsy!  Good reminder not to buy white, no matter how much I love something!


----------



## Julide

Straight-Laced said:


> *Julide* IM Soho has the Khaki Ziggy coat in stock now


----------



## jellybebe

Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!


----------



## KristyDarling

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



OMG PERFECT fit!!!! It is amazing on you! Can you comment on the sizing?


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> OMG PERFECT fit!!!! It is amazing on you! Can you comment on the sizing?



I would say pretty true to size. This is a sz 40, which is my usual Etoile size. It is cut quite straight and boxy. I will try to post some better pics,


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!  What a beauty!!!!


----------



## juneping

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



truly amazing...congrats!!
my fav piece of the season / line...


----------



## Jayne1

You knew it would be perfect for you, that's why you grabbed it... I can see that...


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



I love it!!  So envy that you can wear such beautiful fur coat!!  It is just not cold enough where I live to wear these.  Can't wait to see more clear photos.  I can imagine it is going to be your "go to" piece for the winter...*totally chic!! *


----------



## tonkamama

arguspeace said:


> Love the embroidered top...the Lucie  sandals are very uncomfortable though.  Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2255264



Wow!!  So pretty!!  

My Carols gave me blisters so I use the "Dr. Scholl's For Her Rub Relief Strips" and now I can walk in my Carols for hours.


----------



## tonkamama

*Hello tb ~* so glad to see you here again!!  Hope to see some of your Paris shopping haul soon!!  Have fun!!    



tb-purselover said:


> Hello from Paris!
> 
> I am here for a few more days with my family. I was able to pick up some Carol sandals at an amazing price compared to the USA. I wish the prices in the US were as good.
> 
> I want to try to go to another store in between sight seeing. Can anyone recommend the best IM store innParisnwith the largest selection of sale items?  So far the new season isn't turning me on. So I am looking for s/s items at discount prices.
> 
> Tia!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> View attachment 2256467
> 
> My booties...



Cute cute cute!!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318


Such a gorgeous piece! It will lift your spirits and keep you warm come winter.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318


Wow, now that's a coat! It's beautiful on you, girl!
Show us more mod pics when you wear it this winter, ok?


----------



## Juice

Got mine


----------



## Juice

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



Nice! U make me feel like I should have gotten black now...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



Very chic.  I can only dream of these coats.  It is too warm where I live to wear them.  If i lived in a colder climate I would have so much fun styling these.



tonkamama said:


> *Hello tb ~* so glad to see you here again!!  Hope to see some of your Paris shopping haul soon!!  Have fun!!


Hello!  I will post if I get anything.  I have specific items from s/s.  If I don't find them, or are sold out, then I won't purchase anything.  At least that is what I promised myself.  I hope I can stick to it!


----------



## tb-purselover

Juice said:


> Got mine



Oooh, very nice with the Cooper pants .


----------



## mercer

Juice said:


> Got mine




wow!  crazyamazing!!!!  Love it so much!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Juice said:


> Got mine



Oh it's lovely in white! I love how it looks on you! I was hoping it would be a bit more oversized on me but that is hardly ever the case with IM for me!


----------



## am2022

so lovely jelly!!! 



jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318


----------



## am2022

and just as lovely as well!!! 



Juice said:


> Got mine


----------



## am2022

Argus:  rocking the outfit lady!
TB:  Miss you lady!!! Enjoy Paris and when you get back.. we need mod and spy pics!!!
Flower: Lovely boots!
A quick shout out y'all before I start my busy day!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Thank you sweet Ama, Tb-purselover, Flower, Hiromi, Tonka, June, Mercer and Jayne! I hope that I didn't miss anybody! 

Yes I love my new coat. It is definitely an iconic piece to me and I hope to wear it until it falls apart. I am banned once I get my Blossom trainers!


----------



## HiromiT

Juice said:


> Got mine


The white version is stunning too! Congrats!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> TB:  Miss you lady!!! Enjoy Paris and when you get back.. we need mod and spy pics!!!


I miss you all too!  I will try my best not to disappoint on the spy pics.  I was at the IM boutique last Friday in the 3rd arrondissement and picked up some Carrol sandals but the SA was with me the whole time so I wasn't able to get any spy pics.

Hopefully when I go to Printemps or Galeries Lafayette I will be able to get some.  But no promises because my 9 yo follows me into the dressing room and provides public commentary on everything I do, "Wow, what are you doing mom?  Oh whoa, those sandals are soooo pretty.  They look great on you.  Are you going to get them?  Are you taking pictures? Why are you taking pictures? Why are you doing that?  " 

The good news, at least I will have a shopping partner when she is a teenager!


----------



## am2022

OMG.. she is exactly my 8 year old... i conspicuously changed into my nano ( new) last saturday trying to avoid attention from DH and she screamed... woah.. your purse is new huh.. can i have it ?  so everyone just stared at it including mother in law... Busted!!!
And they do share the same PB Kids bed right?? 



tb-purselover said:


> I miss you all too!  I will try my best not to disappoint on the spy pics.  I was at the IM boutique last Friday in the 3rd arrondissement and picked up some Carrol sandals but the SA was with me the whole time so I wasn't able to get any spy pics.
> 
> Hopefully when I go to Printemps or Galeries Lafayette I will be able to get some.  But no promises because my 9 yo follows me into the dressing room and provides public commentary on everything I do, "Wow, what are you doing mom?  Oh whoa, those sandals are soooo pretty.  They look great on you.  Are you going to get them?  Are you taking pictures? Why are you taking pictures? Why are you doing that?  "
> 
> The good news, at least I will have a shopping partner when she is a teenager!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> OMG.. she is exactly my 8 year old... i conspicuously changed into my nano ( new) last saturday trying to avoid attention from DH and she screamed... woah.. your purse is new huh.. can i have it ? * so everyone just stared at it including mother in law... Busted!!!*
> And they do share the same PB Kids bed right??



Oh noooo!  I can totally relate.  It sounds like our girls are exactly alike.  She has been known on many occasions to scram out "Whoa" and bust me :shame:.  When she was too young to notice these things I could get away with it.  I miss those days.  Now, I am busted all the time lol.  

Yes!!!  They do share the same PB kids bed .  How cool is that!


----------



## Juice

tb-purselover said:


> Oooh, very nice with the Cooper pants .





mercer said:


> wow!  crazyamazing!!!!  Love it so much!!!





jellybebe said:


> Oh it's lovely in white! I love how it looks on you! I was hoping it would be a bit more oversized on me but that is hardly ever the case with IM for me!





amacasa said:


> and just as lovely as well!!!





HiromiT said:


> The white version is stunning too! Congrats!



Thanks guys! I must admit IM is addictive especially this season


----------



## tonkamama

Juice said:


> Got mine



Totally different look and feel, love it too!


----------



## juneping

the volga skirt....very versatile...


----------



## Straight-Laced

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...



That's a really lovely outfit june - you look great!!! (as for your legs, I'm envious!! )
Great photo too.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...



Fabulous! You are knocking it out of the park, June!


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318



Such a cool piece!!!  
Big congrats - you really know how to keep warm in style *jellybebe*


----------



## Straight-Laced

Juice said:


> Got mine



Gorgeous!!!  I love whites in winter


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...



So pretty! Love your heels too, so sad I missed out on those.


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...



You look lovely!


----------



## xinachan

Hi ladies, I would need your help here.  May I ask if the Isabel Marant Lester sandal does have a darker brown and a lighter brown available? I'm not sure if it is only the lighting that makes the sandal looks different in different websites. Am worried if I would get the wrong brown, please help if you have any idea, much appreciated :worthy::worthy:


----------



## tonkamama

xinachan said:


> Hi ladies, I would need your help here.  May I ask if the Isabel Marant Lester sandal does have a darker brown and a lighter brown available? I'm not sure if it is only the lighting that makes the sandal looks different in different websites. Am worried if I would get the wrong brown, please help if you have any idea, much appreciated :worthy::worthy:



I am pretty sure they come in only one shade of brown.  HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

You look great Juneping!!  Did you get the skirt in your regular size?  




juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...


----------



## xinachan

tonkamama said:


> I am pretty sure they come in only one shade of brown. HTH.


 
Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## rocket06

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...



Ohhhhh so so lovely.... everything is beautiful!!!


----------



## am2022

Wowza June... What sexy legs you have .... Sorry to sound creepy but just being honest !!!


juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...


----------



## arguspeace

amacasa said:


> Wowza June... What sexy legs you have .... Sorry to sound creepy but just being honest !!!



Totally agree with amacasa june!


----------



## arguspeace

I have been MIA due to a new job, thank you ladies...tb-purselover, straight-laced, mercer, jellybebe, megt10, flower71, tonkamama (esp for the shoe comfort tip!)


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Fabulous! You are knocking it out of the park, June!





jellybebe said:


> So pretty! Love your heels too, so sad I missed out on those.





HiromiT said:


> You look lovely!





tonkamama said:


> You look great Juneping!!  Did you get the skirt in your regular size?





rocket06 said:


> Ohhhhh so so lovely.... everything is beautiful!!!





amacasa said:


> Wowza June... What sexy legs you have .... Sorry to sound creepy but just being honest !!!



thank you ladies!! 
tonka - i got this in sz 38...i like it to sit lower on my hip....


----------



## tb-purselover

You look fab June!  You and skirts with heels, a total knockout!  You must get lots of head turns with legs like yours.  Thank so much for sharing your new purchase!  Love the look.



juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> You look fab June!  You and skirts with heels, a total knockout!  You must get lots of head turns with legs like yours.  Thank so much for sharing your new purchase!  Love the look.



haha...*tb*, you are too sweet...


----------



## Juice

Can anyone feedback on any of these pieces? My justification is I double wear it to work...   I know right 

Which two pieces would you choose?


----------



## Juice

or this one (top)?


----------



## jellybebe

Juice said:


> Can anyone feedback on any of these pieces? My justification is I double wear it to work...   I know right
> 
> Which two pieces would you choose?



I like the white jacket and the black top with white Peter Pan collar.


----------



## Jayne1

Juice said:


> or this one (top)?


This might be hard to pull of without looking like a schoolgirl.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...


Hi ya dear june! I miss your pics


----------



## honeybunch

I bought two IM pieces yesterday.  The Kady jacket in khaki.


----------



## honeybunch

And the York top in black.  I really want the burgundy colour too!


----------



## designergoods

I am an IM newbie and have an eye on their Brian sneaker. I have learned so much from you all on this designer and wanted to confirm if they fit like the Bekett (my usual size 38 ran small so would order a 39) and if anyone has had experience purchasing from wedge-sneaker store online? They have great prices but dont want a knockoff. Thanks for any help!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> Hi ya dear june! I miss your pics


hi flower....thanks!!


----------



## stefeilnately

June, you look great! Missed your mod shots!

Anyone seen the Demma dress in ecru 36 anywhere? 
desperate for one with the purple embroidery!


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, I was just so excited when I got home to find this waiting for me! It's too hot to wear right now but hopefully we get some sort of fall this year so I can wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257318


Love the jacket. Looks so good on you.


Juice said:


> Got mine


Love the white too.


juneping said:


> the volga skirt....very versatile...


You are stunning June. That skirt was meant for you.


Juice said:


> Can anyone feedback on any of these pieces? My justification is I double wear it to work...   I know right
> 
> Which two pieces would you choose?


I like the white and the grey.


----------



## megt10

honeybunch said:


> I bought two IM pieces yesterday.  The Kady jacket in khaki.
> 
> View attachment 2263060





honeybunch said:


> And the York top in black.  I really want the burgundy colour too!



Love them both.


----------



## honeybunch

megt10 said:


> Love them both.



Thank you.  It's too hot to wear them now though.


----------



## flower71

honeybunch said:


> I bought two IM pieces yesterday.  The Kady jacket in khaki.
> 
> View attachment 2263060


Great buys, we're twins on the Kady (mine is framboise)


----------



## flower71

Juice said:


> Can anyone feedback on any of these pieces? My justification is I double wear it to work...   I know right
> 
> Which two pieces would you choose?


The white jacket,( I tried it in the grey version, I love the cut so much but can't justify so many jackets) and I like the whit cotton shirt, so refreshing and not schoolgirl IMO if you style it right...Let us know what you choose, OK?


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh this jacket looks kind of cute, it's called the Ioline. Has anyone seen it yet?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also got my Blossoms today finally. They are so pretty! Already posted these pics in the sneakers thread.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 22672

	

		
			
		

		
	
 31[/ATTACH]


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Ooh this jacket looks kind of cute, it's called the Ioline. Has anyone seen it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267229
> View attachment 2267230
> 
> 
> Also got my Blossoms today finally. They are so pretty! Already posted these pics in the sneakers thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31[/ATTACH]



Love your Blossoms!!...  did you get them in your regular IM size?


----------



## bbagsforever

Love all the pics! I just bought the Ifea coat from the Etoile line. It is more like a thick cardigan than a coat, will be good for the UK autumn.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Love your Blossoms!!...  did you get them in your regular IM size?



Yes, I got my usual size, 39. They fit quite snugly (I wear 8.5-9) but sizing up would have been too much.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> Ooh this jacket looks kind of cute, it's called the Ioline. Has anyone seen it yet?



I think I tried on the grey version of it at Barneys last week. It's cute but it's hard to think about it when it's over 90 deg outside. I literally felt the itchiness and took it right off.


----------



## juneping

stefeilnately said:


> June, you look great! Missed your mod shots!
> 
> Anyone seen the Demma dress in ecru 36 anywhere?
> desperate for one with the purple embroidery!





megt10 said:


> Love the jacket. Looks so good on you.
> 
> Love the white too.
> 
> You are stunning June. That skirt was meant for you.
> 
> I like the white and the grey.



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## honeybunch

flower71 said:


> Great buys, we're twins on the Kady (mine is framboise)



Sounds lovely!  Wish I could have one in every colour!!  I do find them rather large fitting though.  Did you find the same?


----------



## am2022

ooh jelly.. they look adorable!! Congrats!


jellybebe said:


> Ooh this jacket looks kind of cute, it's called the Ioline. Has anyone seen it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267229
> View attachment 2267230
> 
> 
> Also got my Blossoms today finally. They are so pretty! Already posted these pics in the sneakers thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31[/ATTACH]


----------



## flower71

honeybunch said:


> Sounds lovely!  Wish I could have one in every colour!!  I do find them rather large fitting though.  Did you find the same?


no, on the contrary...but mine is from last winter. Did you downsize?


----------



## tonkamama

Hello Ladies!!  I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> no, on the contrary...but mine is from last winter. Did you downsize?





honeybunch said:


> Sounds lovely!  Wish I could have one in every colour!!  I do find them rather large fitting though.  Did you find the same?





I'm not absolutely certain but I think the Kady this season is larger fitting than last fall-winter season.

I have Kadys in both 36 (framboise) & 38 (black) from last FW and I tried the 38 in Midnight/Navy this season because I liked the slouchier more oversized fit of my last season Black 38. . . but the Navy 38 looked too big - very generous in the sleeve width and wide in the torso.  Unfortunately I returned the Navy before measuring it against my Black one so I don't know for sure.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies!!  I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.



oh I like this!!!  I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just in case anyone is still looking for summer pieces The New Guard has quite a few jackets - Gamble, Calista, Bloomen etc - as well as other pieces at half price with an additional 20% off with code TNGCI at checkout.  I'm pretty sure the code is open to all


----------



## honeybunch

flower71 said:


> no, on the contrary...but mine is from last winter. Did you downsize?



I wouldn't say I downsized, as I normally take 34.  However, I tried the 36 and it was so big on me.  I can sometimes take a 36 in the wool jackets if I can't find a 34. However, I had to track down the 34 in the Kady.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm not absolutely certain but I think the Kady this season is larger fitting than last fall-winter season.
> 
> I have Kadys in both 36 (framboise) & 38 (black) from last FW and I tried the 38 in Midnight/Navy this season because I liked the slouchier more oversized fit of my last season Black 38. . . but the Navy 38 looked too big - very generous in the sleeve width and wide in the torso.  Unfortunately I returned the Navy before measuring it against my Black one so I don't know for sure.



That's interesting.  I haven't tried the Kady from previous seasons but I definitely feel like the arms are quite wide on my new Kady.  I'm used to my Muubaa leather jackets that have very skinny arms!


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> That's interesting.  I haven't tried the Kady from previous seasons but *I definitely feel like the arms are quite wide on my new Kady*.  I'm used to my Muubaa leather jackets that have very skinny arms!



Good for layering then!!
It's a great jacket - I love my Framboise one especially.
And I agree with you re sizing - If I were to buy another Kady this season I would  definitely stay with my usual IM size instead of sizing up or down.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Good for layering then!!
> It's a great jacket - I love my Framboise one especially.
> And I agree with you re sizing - If I were to buy another Kady this season I would  definitely stay with my usual IM size instead of sizing up or down.



I'm very tempted by the black one but I feel too naughty.  It's the most money I've spent on a single item of clothing before.  I normally reserve those larger payments for bags!


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> I'm very tempted by the black one but I feel too naughty.  It's the most money I've spent on a single item of clothing before.  I normally reserve those larger payments for bags!




Well I really like my black Kady but black leather jackets aren't exactly rare.  And being in Australia I have an advantage buying these pieces under AU1000 because they don't incur taxes so if I buy from a european boutique with free shipping the price is very good - that's my excuse for having two of them!!


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> Well I really like my black Kady but black leather jackets aren't exactly rare.  And being in Australia I have an advantage buying these pieces under AU1000 because they don't incur taxes so if I buy from a european boutique with free shipping the price is very good - that's my excuse for having two of them!!



You're right about black leather jackets being common.  That's why I purchased the khaki because I thought it was something different and I can get a black leather jacket from anywhere.  Have you seen the midnight blue?  Now that's very tempting!


----------



## Straight-Laced

honeybunch said:


> You're right about black leather jackets being common.  That's why I purchased the khaki because I thought it was something different and I can get a black leather jacket from anywhere.  Have you seen the midnight blue?  Now that's very tempting!




I tried the Midnight blue recently.  I'm sorry now that I didn't take pics or measure it for reference.  It was too big so I sent it back straightaway but I found the very matte leather a bit dull in the blue.   Just a personal preference - I still love the matte leather of the Framboise Kady so I'm not sure why the Midnight blue didn't work for me.


----------



## honeybunch

Straight-Laced said:


> I tried the Midnight blue recently.  I'm sorry now that I didn't take pics or measure it for reference.  It was too big so I sent it back straightaway but I found the very matte leather a bit dull in the blue.   Just a personal preference - I still love the matte leather of the Framboise Kady so I'm not sure why the Midnight blue didn't work for me.



Ah yes, I read in your previous post that you tried the midnight blue.  That's a shame about it not being so great in real life.  Perhaps the darker colours don't look so good in the matte leather.  I do prefer a bit of a sheen on the leather.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Good for layering then!!
> It's a great jacket - *I love my Framboise *one especially.
> And I agree with you re sizing - If I were to buy another Kady this season I would  definitely stay with my usual IM size instead of sizing up or down.


Me too SL! I have a few Bal jackets too but I find them quite heavy so I reach for my Framboise, it goes with so many items in my closet. And I love the leather, and the smell too


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies!!  I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.



That is super cute!


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies!!  I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.



Love it Tonka! It's on my wishlist but I don't know if my local stockists will get it. How is the sizing?


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> oh I like this!!!  I haven't seen it before.



I bought it from SF Neiman Marcus (the attached pic is from http://blog.dianiboutique.com/ ).  I saw it and fall in love ... and the price is "reasonable" too...   



flower71 said:


> Me too SL! I have a few Bal jackets too but I find them quite heavy so I reach for my Framboise, it goes with so many items in my closet. And I love the leather, and the smell too



I only have one Bal jacket and was little too heavy for me so I always reach out for my Kady or RO.  I want it in black... I know I am such a boring person when it comes to color...  LOL.  



mercer said:


> That is super cute!



Thank you.  



HiromiT said:


> Love it Tonka! It's on my wishlist but I don't know if my local stockists will get it. How is the sizing?



That is great.  This little jacket is really cute.  I always like my jacket more fitted so I was hoping to get size 34 but all sold out, I then got it in my regular size 36 (note: I have smaller top so size 34 fits nice for me too)  Stay with your true size or even can go one size smaller.


----------



## Jayne1

Oh no!  I tried the Zakari collar-less wool jacket from the Mainline and unfortunately, I love it.

It's coming in my size to try... anyone see this jacket and have an opinion?  Talk me out of it...  I already have the Etoile Clifford.

Is it available online somewhere for cheaper?


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> I bought it from SF Neiman Marcus (the attached pic is from http://blog.dianiboutique.com/ ).  I saw it and fall in love ... and the price is "reasonable" too...
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one Bal jacket and was little too heavy for me so I always reach out for my Kady or RO.  I want it in black... I know I am such a boring person when it comes to color...  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great.  This little jacket is really cute.  I always like my jacket more fitted so I was hoping to get size 34 but all sold out, I then got it in my regular size 36 (note: I have smaller top so size 34 fits nice for me too)  Stay with your true size or even can go one size smaller.


Thanks for the advice! Very helpful in case I have to buy it online.  I hope post mod pics soon!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no!  I tried the Zakari collar-less wool jacket from the Mainline and unfortunately, I love it.
> 
> It's coming in my size to try... anyone see this jacket and have an opinion?  Talk me out of it...  I already have the Etoile Clifford.
> 
> Is it available online somewhere for cheaper?



Oh no indeed! I saw it on the misch blog and it was the only thing that made me go 

So, I can't even pretend to talk you out of it.  I think it's quite different from the Clifford. This one is more sleek and understated -- perfect for evening or more dressy events. The Clifford is more preppy and casual due to the patch pockets, so ideal for day. 

What colour are you trying?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh no indeed! I saw it on the misch blog and it was the only thing that made me go
> 
> So, I can't even pretend to talk you out of it.  I think it's quite different from the Clifford. This one is more sleek and understated -- perfect for evening or more dressy events. The Clifford is more preppy and casual due to the patch pockets, so ideal for day.
> 
> What colour are you trying?


They only got the black.  It's coming from another store, I could easily have driven to Hazleton, but didn't want to work too hard to find the jacket.

I wonder if Farfetch or a place online will also get it? 

I wouldn't say it was 'evening' necessarily, the fabric reminds me of a smoother, softer, more elegant version of the Clifford and Clover.  I didn't feel evening in it, I felt it was a day time staple.

Of course, I tried one that was 3 sizes too small because that was all they had.  So my size might not even look right.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> They only got the black.  It's coming from another store, I could easily have driven to Hazleton, but didn't want to work too hard to find the jacket.
> 
> I wonder if Farfetch or a place online will also get it?
> 
> I wouldn't say it was 'evening' necessarily, the fabric reminds me of a smoother, softer, more elegant version of the Clifford and Clover.  I didn't feel evening in it, I felt it was a day time staple.
> 
> Of course, I tried one that was 3 sizes too small because that was all they had.  So my size might not even look right.



Ah, if it's a day time staple, then easier to justify, no? My lifestyle is pretty casual (and Van is such a casual city) so anything slightly smoother, softer, sleeker translates to evening for me.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ah, if it's a day time staple, then easier to justify, no? My lifestyle is pretty casual (and Van is such a casual city) so anything slightly smoother, softer, sleeker translates to evening for me.


I only do casual too...

If you see the jacket, you'll have to tell me if the fabric is evening, since I didn't think it was. As I said, it seems day to me... the Clifford is very weekend day-ish.

Big difference!  

Oh, meant to tell you... I ordered an Etoile tee from Matches (£80) which came to $126.58 CAD and paid $58.03 at the door.

Duty --$22.79
Tax -- $19.42
Processing Fee -- $10
Collection of delivery fee -- $4

Are we paying more now, with DHL,  or is it just here in Toronto?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I only do casual too...
> 
> If you see the jacket, you'll have to tell me if the fabric is evening, since I didn't think it was. As I said, it seems day to me... the Clifford is very weekend day-ish.
> 
> Big difference!
> 
> Oh, meant to tell you... I ordered an Etoile tee from Matches (£80) which came to $126.58 CAD and paid $58.03 at the door.
> 
> Duty --$22.79
> Tax -- $19.42
> Processing Fee -- $10
> Collection of delivery fee -- $4
> 
> Are we paying more now, with DHL,  or is it just here in Toronto?



I totally understand weekday vs. weekend casual! It's a wool/cotton blend, right? Yeah, that's a day fabric but the cut seems "dressier" than the Clifford. I guess traditionally satin, velvet, and brocade would be evening. 

Wow, you paid 46% at the door. I paid the usual 35% for the Ifea last month. Why would DHL charge more in OT?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I totally understand weekday vs. weekend casual! It's a wool/cotton blend, right? Yeah, that's a day fabric but the cut seems "dressier" than the Clifford. I guess traditionally satin, velvet, and brocade would be evening.
> 
> Wow, you paid 46% at the door. I paid the usual 35% for the Ifea last month. Why would DHL charge more in OT?


I don't know!

It still wasn't more than buying it here, although I haven't seen that tee here.  I think it would have been $175 plus 13% tax, so it was still a bit cheaper.  And I got another box... but still... I'm not keeping Matches at the top of my go-to list anymore.

Did you see they have a free shipping code for purchases over 250?  Was it always so much?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know!
> 
> It still wasn't more than buying it here, although I haven't seen that tee here.  I think it would have been $175 plus 13% tax, so it was still a bit cheaper.  And I got another box... but still... I'm not keeping Matches at the top of my go-to list anymore.
> 
> Did you see they have a free shipping code for purchases over 250?  Was it always so much?



Oops, I meant "TO" not "OT" but obviously you understood...anyway, you always save a bit from Matches when there's free shipping. That's why it's quite tempting to buy from them! Was it one of the new season linen Ts (Lust, Logan)?

Hmm, 250 sounds about right b/c I usually know I can get a cardie or jacket, but not a t-shirt, with free shipping. Farfetch's minimum is lower: £100/116/US$153.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oops, I meant "TO" not "OT" but obviously you understood...anyway, you always save a bit from Matches when there's free shipping. That's why it's quite tempting to buy from them! Was it one of the new season linen Ts (Lust, Logan)?
> 
> Hmm, 250 sounds about right b/c I usually know I can get a cardie or jacket, but not a t-shirt, with free shipping. Farfetch's minimum is lower: £100/116/US$153.


You're right -- I'm probably thinking Farfetch and not Matches...

It was the Logan. If I had known this new mainline jacket was coming and I would love it, I wouldn't have bought the tee.  It's nice to have, but not necessary...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> You're right -- I'm probably thinking Farfetch and not Matches...
> 
> It was the Logan. If I had known this new mainline jacket was coming and I would love it, I wouldn't have bought the tee.  It's nice to have, but not necessary...



I love her linen Ts but not their price. I'm contemplating a Lust or Lacy but have too many other Ts...

Did you decide on a Helmut one? Holts has HL, in case you want to try before you buy.

I love the drape of HL but still prefer linen (or other natural fibre) to synthetic.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I love her linen Ts but not their price. I'm contemplating a Lust or Lacy but have too many other Ts...
> 
> Did you decide on a Helmut one? Holts has HL, in case you want to try before you buy.
> 
> I love the drape of HL but still prefer linen (or other natural fibre) to synthetic.


I was at TNT specifically to try some HL tees.  They didn't have any... just more interesting tops that I didn't want.  That's when I saw the IM jacket.  See what happens when I go into a store to try things on?


----------



## jellybebe

I keep eyeing this sweater, but I don't know whether it's itchy or not. Also I have to remind myself that I have done enough damage this season. Has anyone seen or felt this sweater? It's called the Ottawa.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also I grabbed the Ariana jacket from Etoile on sale. Hope it's not too similar to the Sumac!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> I bought it from SF Neiman Marcus (the attached pic is from http://blog.dianiboutique.com/ ).  I saw it and fall in love ... and the price is "reasonable" too...
> 
> I only have one Bal jacket and was little too heavy for me so I always reach out for my Kady or RO.  I want it in black... I know I am such a boring person when it comes to color...  LOL.





flower71 said:


> Me too SL! I have a few Bal jackets too but I find them quite heavy so I reach for my Framboise, it goes with so many items in my closet. And I love the leather, and the smell too




Wow thanks tonka & flower for giving me such useful feedback on Bal jackets!
I don't own one and haven't even tried one on - had no idea they were on the heavy side.
Back to waiting for my perfect Celine leather jacket to come to me


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Wow thanks tonka & flower for giving me such useful feedback on Bal jackets!
> I don't own one and haven't even tried one on - had no idea they were on the heavy side.
> Back to waiting for *my perfect Celine leather jacket *to come to me


O M G!! I want to see it too, please??


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> O M G!! I want to see it too, please??



I'm still searching/waiting for it to appear!!  Navy or burgundy please


----------



## Julide

Hi all!! I just wanted to ask another question:shame:you all have been so helpful for a IM beginner.I have seen this skirt, shown as a dress, in many seasons of IM. Is this a staple item? Will it be produced this coming season? Thank you again for all your help!!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I was at TNT specifically to try some HL tees.  They didn't have any... just more interesting tops that I didn't want.  That's when I saw the IM jacket.  See what happens when I go into a store to try things on?



There's a short version of the Clover...called the Chester! Wonder if it will look more flattering than the Clover? At La Garconne and Gravity Pope.


----------



## Julide

HiromiT said:


> There's a short version of the Clover...called the Chester! Wonder if it will look more flattering than the Clover? At La Garconne and Gravity Pope.



I love that!!!


----------



## jellybebe

In head to toe IM... Oops


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> There's a short version of the Clover...called the Chester! Wonder if it will look more flattering than the Clover? At La Garconne and Gravity Pope.


I can tell already it's going to be too square and boxy on me... which means many here will wear it and show me how it's done.  On them.  Because I can only do basic IM, not anything too cool.


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644



Cute!!!  Looks great for summer evenings and fall.  Which top is that?


----------



## jellybebe

arguspeace said:


> Cute!!!  Looks great for summer evenings and fall.  Which top is that?



It is a sweatshirt from Etoile from a few seasons ago, I forget the name.


----------



## tonkamama

Julide said:


> Hi all!! I just wanted to ask another question:shame:you all have been so helpful for a IM beginner.I have seen this skirt, shown as a dress, in many seasons of IM. Is this a staple item? Will it be produced this coming season? Thank you again for all your help!!



I am pretty sure it will for the next SS season.  Just like the mini skirt jellybebe wore in the post.....  staple style with different fabrics and prints.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644




*jellybebe ~* I love howyou pair everything together...  looks so cute and you have the perfect legs to wear her mini skirts!!


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *jellybebe ~* I love howyou pair everything together...  looks so cute and you have the perfect legs to wear her mini skirts!!



Thanks Tonka, you are too sweet!


----------



## HiromiT

Julide said:


> I love that!!!





Jayne1 said:


> I can tell already it's going to be too square and boxy on me... which means many here will wear it and show me how it's done.  On them.  Because I can only do basic IM, not anything too cool.



It's just another pea coat but the silhouette is so cool and I love how it looks on the models. Unfortunately, I think it will be overwhelming on me too.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644



You look so cute and stylish! Love the print of the shorts, esp in black.


----------



## am2022

Love this... 80s feel to it!!! Reminding me though about my age!! 


tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies!!  I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.


----------



## am2022

+ 1
Would love a burgundy too!!! Almost pounced on one but its not the quilted moto so i passed!


flower71 said:


> O M G!! I want to see it too, please??


----------



## am2022

Adorable !! This is what you can pull out of your closet for many summers and you're out of the door in 5 mins ... Got to love that!


jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644


----------



## KristyDarling

Just wanted to say hi to all my IM girls and congratulate everyone on their latest purchases!! Everything looks so amazing! I have to stay away from this thread in order to avoid the ole coveting feeling and keep my bank account intact  but I do so love living vicariously through you all!


----------



## tonkamama

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say hi to all my IM girls and congratulate everyone on their latest purchases!! Everything looks so amazing! I have to stay away from this thread in order to avoid the ole coveting feeling and keep my bank account intact  but I do so love living vicariously through you all!



Hehe, not only I need to stay away from this thread and also stay away from shopping totally.  Then again I always come back here cus I wanted to find out what everyone gets...


----------



## bbagsforever

Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!




how pretty you look!  I love it!


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!



You look beautiful


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Just wanted to say hi to all my IM girls and congratulate everyone on their latest purchases!! Everything looks so amazing! I have to stay away from this thread in order to avoid the ole coveting feeling and keep my bank account intact  but I do so love living vicariously through you all!



So true!  Everyone always looks so nice it's hard not want every little thing!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644




You look so adorable- such a perfect outfit!


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644



You look great Jelly!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


You look so gorgeous! Thought it was a modeling picture when I first saw it


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


Better than the models in the magazines!


----------



## bbagsforever

Jayne1 said:


> Better than the models in the magazines!



Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## mil10

Someone here asked me in a private message how my Cluster boots worked out, and how they were size wise. Sorry I did not answer sooner! I did not see the message and unfortunately I can't reply because I do not have enough posts yet to send private messages. I hope you see this answer.

I got my boots from NAP and I sized down from my normal 38,5 to a 38 and they are the PERFECT size. The boots are absolutely beautiful - I shall see if I can make a picture tomorrow for you.
My shopping experience with NAP however was not the best and when I wrote an e-mail telling - in a very polite tone - about my experience, they have never bothered to get back to me (?)


----------



## BagsNBaubles

I'm always drooling over all of the beautiful IM pieces on the forum and I just got my very first piece! IM isn't usually in my budget but I scored this dress at a consignment shop for a steal. I did a little googling and I think it's called the Ari dress. I'm really loving it... I think I need more now


----------



## jellylicious

bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


Perfection! Such an easy summery outfit. 



BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm always drooling over all of the beautiful IM pieces on the forum and I just got my very first piece! IM isn't usually in my budget but I scored this dress at a consignment shop for a steal. I did a little googling and I think it's called the Ari dress. I'm really loving it... I think I need more now



Love the color and the fit on you. What a nice score!  First of many...


----------



## harwitch

mil10 said:


> Someone here asked me in a private message how my Cluster boots worked out, and how they were size wise. Sorry I did not answer sooner! I did not see the message and unfortunately I can't reply because I do not have enough posts yet to send private messages. I hope you see this answer.
> 
> I got my boots from NAP and I sized down from my normal 38,5 to a 38 and they are the PERFECT size. The boots are absolutely beautiful - I shall see if I can make a picture tomorrow for you.
> My shopping experience with NAP however was not the best and when I wrote an e-mail telling - in a very polite tone - about my experience, they have never bothered to get back to me (?)



Thanks so much for getting back to me! 

So by what you're saying, it seems like the 37s will be too big for me since I'm 6.5US  - I guess I should wait to see. Do you wear socks with them? I'm planning on wearing them through the winter so hopefully with thick socks, they might fit better. But I haven't received them yet so I'll wait to see if I need to find some way of exchanging them. I'm just a pessimist! What size do you usually buy in marant shoes? Like I said, I'm 37 in bobbys and dickers so I didn't think I could go wrong with the same for the cluster boots.

Did you ever consider getting the suede crisi version? I thought briefly about getting them but I just think the leather will be more practical for snow, etc. However, I like the distressed look better - like in the caleen - do you find the cluster to be too shiny at all? 

I'm curious to know happened with your NAP order? Was it something with the boots or the jacket? I usually get consistently good service with them. Anyway, thanks again. I look forward to seeing you model them!


----------



## mercer

BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm always drooling over all of the beautiful IM pieces on the forum and I just got my very first piece! IM isn't usually in my budget but I scored this dress at a consignment shop for a steal. I did a little googling and I think it's called the Ari dress. I'm really loving it... I think I need more now



So cute!  I remember that dress- not many could carry it off!  You look amazing!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies!! I have to take this jacket home with me today.... Etoile Mable Jacket.


 That is so cute Tonka.


jellybebe said:


> I keep eyeing this sweater, but I don't know whether it's itchy or not. Also I have to remind myself that I have done enough damage this season. Has anyone seen or felt this sweater? It's called the Ottawa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269668
> View attachment 2269669
> 
> 
> Also I grabbed the Ariana jacket from Etoile on sale. Hope it's not too similar to the Sumac!


 Love the look of this but it looks like it would be itchy.


Straight-Laced said:


> Wow thanks tonka & flower for giving me such useful feedback on Bal jackets!
> I don't own one and haven't even tried one on - had no idea they were on the heavy side.
> Back to waiting for my perfect Celine leather jacket to come to me


 Oh Balenciaga jackets are the best though. For a lighter weight version you could try the new quilted. They are super light and can be thrown in a large purse.


----------



## megt10

jellybebe said:


> In head to toe IM... Oops
> View attachment 2270643
> View attachment 2270644


 Oh you look adorable! Love the whole outfit together.


bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


 Beautiful and so chic.


BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm always drooling over all of the beautiful IM pieces on the forum and I just got my very first piece! IM isn't usually in my budget but I scored this dress at a consignment shop for a steal. I did a little googling and I think it's called the Ari dress. I'm really loving it... I think I need more now


 The dress looks fantastic on you.


----------



## BagsNBaubles

megt10 said:


> Oh you look adorable! Love the whole outfit together.
> 
> Beautiful and so chic. The dress looks fantastic on you.





mercer said:


> So cute!  I remember that dress- not many could carry it off!  You look amazing!





jellylicious said:


> Perfection! Such an easy summery outfit.
> 
> Love the color and the fit on you. What a nice score!  First of many...



Thanks ladies! For $47 it could not be beat. I hope to acquire more IM goodies in the future


----------



## tb-purselover

BagsNBaubles said:


> Thanks ladies! For $47 it could not be beat. I hope to acquire more IM goodies in the future



You look great!  And where in the world did you snag the skirt and top for $47!!!! That is an amazing deal. 

I got the skirt in Paris. But no where near the deal you got. But a great deal compared to USA prices.  So I am happy. 

So jelly you got such an amazing deal. Lucky girl!


----------



## am2022

Adorable... welcome to IM Thread... Nice grand entrance as you are surely rocking this piece!!!  And the price - insane!


BagsNBaubles said:


> I'm always drooling over all of the beautiful IM pieces on the forum and I just got my very first piece! IM isn't usually in my budget but I scored this dress at a consignment shop for a steal. I did a little googling and I think it's called the Ari dress. I'm really loving it... I think I need more now


----------



## Julide

tonkamama said:


> I am pretty sure it will for the next SS season.  Just like the mini skirt jellybebe wore in the post.....  staple style with different fabrics and prints.



Tonka


----------



## tb-purselover

So, I am back from Paris. I wanted to post my pieces I found on sale. No modelings pics though. Can you believe the kids and I came down with the stomach flu on the flight home?!  It is horrible: 104 fever, chills, and everything. Anyways, I don't want to get my new IM pieces all sweaty or worse. 

Here is what I got:  Andora skirt, Tundra skirt, Capu Elvis belt in chalk, Carroll sandals in chalk, Godart cropped pants, and the one shouldered embroidered top.  I went a little over my budget. So much for self control. I could not pass them up once I tried them on. 





I also want to apologize, no spy pics. I felt too nervous e with the play-by-play commentary from my daughter. I felt guilty enough dragging DH across Paris to shop.  Trying to take pics was too hard with the peanut gallery tagging along.


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> So, I am back from Paris. I wanted to post my pieces I found on sale. No modelings pics though. Can you believe the kids and I came down with the stomach flu on the flight home?!  It is horrible: 104 fever, chills, and everything. Anyways, I don't want to get my new IM pieces all sweaty or worse.
> 
> Here is what I got:  Andora skirt, Tundra skirt, Capu Elvis belt in chalk, Carroll sandals in chalk, Godart cropped pants, and the one shouldered embroidered top.  I went a little over my budget. So much for self control. I could not pass them up once I tried them on.
> 
> View attachment 2275651
> View attachment 2275652
> 
> 
> I also want to apologize, no spy pics. I felt too nervous e with the play-by-play commentary from my daughter. I felt guilty enough dragging DH across Paris to shop.  Trying to take pics was too hard with the peanut gallery tagging along.



Nice haul!!!  Sorry to hear you and the kids got sick.  Looking forward to the modeling pix once you feel better : )


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> So, I am back from Paris. I wanted to post my pieces I found on sale. No modelings pics though. Can you believe the kids and I came down with the stomach flu on the flight home?!  It is horrible: 104 fever, chills, and everything. Anyways, I don't want to get my new IM pieces all sweaty or worse.
> 
> Here is what I got:  Andora skirt, Tundra skirt, Capu Elvis belt in chalk, Carroll sandals in chalk, Godart cropped pants, and the one shouldered embroidered top.  I went a little over my budget. So much for self control. I could not pass them up once I tried them on.
> 
> View attachment 2275651
> View attachment 2275652
> 
> 
> I also want to apologize, no spy pics. I felt too nervous e with the play-by-play commentary from my daughter. I felt guilty enough dragging DH across Paris to shop.  Trying to take pics was too hard with the peanut gallery tagging along.



So sorry you were ill!  Hope you and the family are feeling better!  

Such wonderful new pieces! Can't wait to see some modeling pictures!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> *Better than the models in the magazines*!


So true!



bbagsforever said:


> Thought I would try a matchy matchy look with the Andora skirt and Alicia blouse. Love both these pieces!


perfection, with those Alaia sandals too...


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> So, I am back from Paris. I wanted to post my pieces I found on sale. No modelings pics though. Can you believe the kids and I came down with the stomach flu on the flight home?!  It is horrible: 104 fever, chills, and everything. Anyways, I don't want to get my new IM pieces all sweaty or worse.
> 
> Here is what I got:  Andora skirt, Tundra skirt, Capu Elvis belt in chalk, Carroll sandals in chalk, Godart cropped pants, and the one shouldered embroidered top.  I went a little over my budget. So much for self control. I could not pass them up once I tried them on.
> 
> View attachment 2275651
> View attachment 2275652
> 
> 
> I also want to apologize, no spy pics. I felt too nervous e with the play-by-play commentary from my daughter. I felt guilty enough dragging DH across Paris to shop.  Trying to take pics was too hard with the peanut gallery tagging along.


Oh sorry about the virus! Hope you get well as fast as ever! You sure did a lot in Paris and you did well...I love that Tundra skirt and the cropped pants are TDF!
Show pics as soon as possible OK


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you!  I will when I can.  I am feeling much better so hopefully I will post some IM shots soon.

I absolutely love the Tundra skirt.  It is really a flattering style/cut.  One of my favorites from the season.  The skirt will look great on all body types.



arguspeace said:


> Nice haul!!!  Sorry to hear you and the kids got sick.  Looking forward to the modeling pix once you feel better : )





mercer said:


> So sorry you were ill!  Hope you and the family are feeling better!
> 
> Such wonderful new pieces! Can't wait to see some modeling pictures!





flower71 said:


> Oh sorry about the virus! Hope you get well as fast as ever! You sure did a lot in Paris and you did well...I love that Tundra skirt and the cropped pants are TDF!
> Show pics as soon as possible OK


----------



## tb-purselover

Feeling well enough to head out with the kids to go grocery shopping. We have nothing in the house so kind of need to. 

Here is what I am wearing.  All IM from head to toe.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh no indeed! I saw it on the misch blog and it was the only thing that made me go
> 
> So, I can't even pretend to talk you out of it.  I think it's quite different from the Clifford. This one is more sleek and understated -- perfect for evening or more dressy events. The Clifford is more preppy and casual due to the patch pockets, so ideal for day.
> 
> What colour are you trying?


So... the Zakari jacket finally arrived (10 minute drive from Hazelton, but it took 5 days) and I went to try my size and it wasn't love.  I'm being very careful and critical because it's the Mainline and expensive.

The armholes were typically cut high and small, which was fine... but the hips were slim, so that when the jacket is open, it falls in a sort of A-line, on me.

If this jacket was Etoile, I may have bought it just to get another jacket to wear, but I passed on it, for now.

Then, because I saved money, I started looking at her scarves... but this years scarves are very short when worn around the neck.  I like them to hang long.  Have you seen any you love?


----------



## dbaby

I ordered the Ifea jacket from Please Don't Tell in the UK through Farfetch. However, when I received it, they had sent me the Isiah which the longer version of the Ifea. The material looks thick and nubby, much like the usual IM knitted coats. The fit is definitely more tailored so if you like to wear thicker layers underneath, do size up. Now I'm waiting for DHL to pick up the return and Farfetch is still contacting the boutique about correcting the order. I just hope they're not out of the item...seems like a negligent oversight since the tag on the jacket even has the correct Isiah name, which doesn't match the invoice/packing slip. I hope this is all resolved with my getting the correct jacket without having to pay extra. 

Anyone have experience with Farfetch and their returns process?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Does anybody here have an idea where i can still find the Andora skirt and the Tundra skirt? I need them


----------



## tb-purselover

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Does anybody here have an idea where i can still find the Andora skirt and the Tundra skirt? I need them



What size and where are you located?


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I ordered the Ifea jacket from Please Don't Tell in the UK through Farfetch. However, when I received it, they had sent me the Isiah which the longer version of the Ifea. The material looks thick and nubby, much like the usual IM knitted coats. The fit is definitely more tailored so if you like to wear thicker layers underneath, do size up. Now I'm waiting for DHL to pick up the return and Farfetch is still contacting the boutique about correcting the order. I just hope they're not out of the item...seems like a negligent oversight since the tag on the jacket even has the correct Isiah name, which doesn't match the invoice/packing slip. I hope this is all resolved with my getting the correct jacket without having to pay extra.
> 
> Anyone have experience with Farfetch and their returns process?


That's the only problem with Farfetch and their numerous boutiques.  Any young kid could be grabbing an item and wrapping it up for export.

Farfetch, is pretty good with customer service and I've had them give me small credits, as a gift, when things go wrong... but I am now putting  Please Don't Tell on my _never buy from_ list.


----------



## HiromiT

tb-purselover said:


> Feeling well enough to head out with the kids to go grocery shopping. We have nothing in the house so kind of need to.
> 
> Here is what I am wearing.  All IM from head to toe.
> View attachment 2276385



TB -- Love this outfit and your Paris haul! Hope you and your family feel better soon! I miss your mod pics around here.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> So... the Zakari jacket finally arrived (10 minute drive from Hazelton, but it took 5 days) and I went to try my size and it wasn't love.  I'm being very careful and critical because it's the Mainline and expensive.
> 
> The armholes were typically cut high and small, which was fine... but the hips were slim, so that when the jacket is open, it falls in a sort of A-line, on me.
> 
> If this jacket was Etoile, I may have bought it just to get another jacket to wear, but I passed on it, for now.
> 
> Then, because I saved money, I started looking at her scarves... but this years scarves are very short when worn around the neck.  I like them to hang long.  Have you seen any you love?



Oh darn, i'm sorry it didn't work out. But that means more funds for other pieces.  That coat looks very narrow and almost snug even on the Misch model who doesn't have hips!

Which scarves were you looking at? I hadn't looked at them yet...but you just made me do it.  I like the weave of the solid black Brunella cashmere on Forward. The printed versions seem summery. The price of the Jaden is quite reasonable for all natural fibres. 

Hmm, short on you might actually work on me...but I agree scarves look best when the ends hang lower.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh darn, i'm sorry it didn't work out. But that means more funds for other pieces.  That coat looks very narrow and almost snug even on the Misch model who doesn't have hips!
> 
> Which scarves were you looking at? I hadn't looked at them yet...but you just made me do it.  I like the weave of the solid black Brunella cashmere on Forward. The printed versions seem summery. The price of the Jaden is quite reasonable for all natural fibres.
> 
> Hmm, short on you might actually work on me...but I agree scarves look best when the ends hang lower.


I was thinking of you when I tried on the shorter scarves.

I saw the Ghazo, which she does every year and it's large and long... and I tried on the Jaden, but when I tied it around my neck, it was too short.  It came in a few colours, but I liked the black with greys.  I liked the Brunella, but I have dark scarves already.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh darn, i'm sorry it didn't work out. But that means more funds for other pieces.  That coat looks very narrow and almost snug even on the Misch model who doesn't have hips!


I meant to tell you... many of the Clovers and Cliffords are sold out at TNT.

Also, I'm not even sure I tried the Clifford.  I told you I thought it was boxy... but when I see it modelled on-line, it looks so much longer, I wonder if I tried on that shorter, double breasted version two times.

TNT only calls them Etoile Collarless for the Clifford and Etoile Double Breasted for what I thought was the Clover, but may have been the other one.

I'm starting to wonder if I should look for a real Clover on line, but sizes were weird when I tried it on before, if that's what I tried.  Oversized, basic or slim... they all fit.  So it's a toss up what size to buy.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking of you when I tried on the shorter scarves.
> 
> I saw the Ghazo, which she does every year and it's large and long... and I tried on the Jaden, but when I tied it around my neck, it was too short.  It came in a few colours, but I liked the black with greys.  I liked the Brunella, but I have dark scarves already.



How did the Jaden and Brunella feel? Almost as light and airy as FS? I saw a mod pic of the Jaden and it IS short, even for me!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I meant to tell you... many of the Clovers and Cliffords are sold out at TNT.
> 
> Also, I'm not even sure I tried the Clifford.  I told you I thought it was boxy... but when I see it modelled on-line, it looks so much longer, I wonder if I tried on that shorter, double breasted version two times.
> 
> TNT only calls them Etoile Collarless for the Clifford and Etoile Double Breasted for what I thought was the Clover, but may have been the other one.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I should look for a real Clover on line, but sizes were weird when I tried it on before, if that's what I tried.  Oversized, basic or slim... they all fit.  So it's a toss up what size to buy.



Wow, we're not the only ones buying winter coats in summer! Hmm, you might've tried the Chester (short version of the Clover). But I assume the only difference is length, which means you'll have the same conundrum in terms of sizing. Basic or slim sounds good to me -- it will have longevity over the oversized although that's the look of the moment. I remember wearing super oversized coats in high school.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

tb-purselover said:


> What size and where are you located?


I'm in Germany, 4 hours from Paris, two from Amsterdam and Brussels. Sizes Fr38 or Fr40, maybe Fr 42 even. I'll take what I can get lol


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> How did the Jaden and Brunella feel? Almost as light and airy as FS? I saw a mod pic of the Jaden and it IS short, even for me!


I thought they were an improvement from previous years fabrics.  Not light and airy as the Sarti's, but then, the Sarti's are also very delicate.  I thought the fabrics looked more interesting than before... subtle, but not as basic as older styles.  They seemed quite soft too.


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Feeling well enough to head out with the kids to go grocery shopping. We have nothing in the house so kind of need to.
> 
> Here is what I am wearing.  All IM from head to toe.
> View attachment 2276385


Love it!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> That's the only problem with Farfetch and their numerous boutiques.  Any young kid could be grabbing an item and wrapping it up for export.
> 
> Farfetch, is pretty good with customer service and I've had them give me small credits, as a gift, when things go wrong... but I am now putting  Please Don't Tell on my _never buy from_ list.



Thanks Jayne! That's good to know. I'm just confused why it's taking so long for them to contact a small boutique. I would think they would be concerned that they had sent me a more expensive jacket and would like to correct their stock.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Thanks Jayne! That's good to know. I'm just confused why it's taking so long for them to contact a small boutique. I would think they would be concerned that they had sent me a more expensive jacket and would like to correct their stock.


How long has it been?


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> How long has it been?



It's only been a few days but I'm leaving out of the country for a month next week and I'd like to have this resolved already. Or at least a reply.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> It's only been a few days but I'm leaving out of the country for a month next week and I'd like to have this resolved already. Or at least a reply.


Oh no.... that is too long.  

I wonder if you should get in touch with the boutique or just Farfetch? or does it even matter since you sent it back.

I think if you want the Ifea, you should get it from any other boutique other than Please Don't Tell.  Posters here will help you find one.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh darn, i'm sorry it didn't work out. But that means more funds for other pieces.  That coat looks very narrow and almost snug even on the Misch model who doesn't have hips!


I did like it, but it would be $1435 with tax, so it had to be really special.

I re-tried my Clifford and for some reason, not having a collar is looking weird to me.  If I wrap a scarf around my neck, part of my neck, near the collarbone,  is still exposed and my visible neck looks odd. 

This coat/jacket will not keep our necks warm on a chilly fall day and I love to have my neck warm.  How do you plan on wearing it?  I'm starting to think I should have bought the Clover, which is so much more practical.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I did like it, but it would be $1435 with tax, so it had to be really special.
> 
> I re-tried my Clifford and for some reason, not having a collar is looking weird to me.  If I wrap a scarf around my neck, part of my neck, near the collarbone,  is still exposed and my visible neck looks odd.
> 
> This coat/jacket will not keep our necks warm on a chilly fall day and I love to have my neck warm.  How do you plan on wearing it?  I'm starting to think I should have bought the Clover, which is so much more practical.



i actually like the Clifford very much. i don't think it's meant for cold winter but for fall. you can wear a turtle neck if you feel cold...i thought the Clover is bit too bulky...


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i actually like the Clifford very much. i don't think it's meant for cold winter but for fall. you can wear a turtle neck if you feel cold...i thought the Clover is bit too bulky...


I haven't worn a turtleneck for decades.. I think I'll feel very retro, in a bad way, if I wear a turtleneck...It would be like wearing high wasted, flared trousers after I did that in the '70s.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I haven't worn a turtleneck for decades.. I think I'll feel very retro, in a bad way, if I wear a turtleneck...It would be like wearing high wasted, flared trousers after I did that in the '70s.



lol....i saw kate B wore a turtle neck once...very nice. but i haven't seen a turtle neck for a while...

ok found it...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I did like it, but it would be $1435 with tax, so it had to be really special.
> 
> I re-tried my Clifford and for some reason, not having a collar is looking weird to me.  If I wrap a scarf around my neck, part of my neck, near the collarbone,  is still exposed and my visible neck looks odd.
> 
> This coat/jacket will not keep our necks warm on a chilly fall day and I love to have my neck warm.  How do you plan on wearing it?  I'm starting to think I should have bought the Clover, which is so much more practical.



Well, I admit I've been fretting about it being collarless but I'm going to make the best of it since the Clover/Chester doesn't fit me. I played around with a scarf and wound it fairly loosely so no part of my neck is exposed. Here's how it looks.

I agree the Clover would be safer and more practical, so if you can figure out your sizing, it may be worth getting too. But the Clifford is more unique.

Yeah, it's been a couple of decades since I last wore a turtleneck but they seem to be making a comeback, so I'll pull mine out of storage...and make not to wear them with high-waisted flared trousers!


----------



## berries

Has anyone bought or tried the Freja wool mini?  I think it's adorable!  Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> lol....i saw kate B wore a turtle neck once...very nice. but i haven't seen a turtle neck for a while...
> 
> ok found it...


Well, it looks good on her, but being so young, she never wore that kind of thing the first time around.  I did that in the '70s and again with some Donna Karan stuff in the '80s.

If I wear that again, it will look like I just didn't buy any new clothes for a few decades.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Well, I admit I've been fretting about it being collarless but I'm going to make the best of it since the Clover/Chester doesn't fit me. I played around with a scarf and wound it fairly loosely so no part of my neck is exposed. Here's how it looks.
> 
> I agree the Clover would be safer and more practical, so if you can figure out your sizing, it may be worth getting too. But the Clifford is more unique.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a couple of decades since I last wore a turtleneck but they seem to be making a comeback, so I'll pull mine out of storage...and make not to wear them with high-waisted flared trousers!


I like all 3 -- especially the last one, but you're not busty so things hang flat.  That's a great scarf -- is it the Lella from Matches, when we were buying on sale?

I like the Clifford with an open neck top, maybe a deep U neck on me, but that isn't very Fall, considering the coat is heavy.

I'll find some crew neck sweater, I guess.  I'm even wondering if I should have gone down one size and let it be a slimmer jacket... is this buyer's remorse?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I like all 3 -- especially the last one, but you're not busty so things hang flat.  That's a great scarf -- is it the Lella from Matches, when we were buying on sale?
> 
> I like the Clifford with an open neck top, maybe a deep U neck on me, but that isn't very Fall, considering the coat is heavy.
> 
> I'll find some crew neck sweater, I guess.  I'm even wondering if I should have gone down one size and let it be a slimmer jacket... is this buyer's remorse?



It's my purplish-grey Lolly but it looks more blue in bad lighting!

Ah yes, I paired it with a crew neck. With a scoop or vneck, I can see why part of your neck will show.

I know, I'm still having slight tinges of buyer's remorse but we can make it work! You never know about a turtleneck -- it's not like you're wearing the same ol' ones from the 70s.  I'm going to try a turtleneck and skinny pants when it cools down a bit -- will post pics. Maybe you'll change your mind....


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> It's my purplish-grey Lolly but it looks more blue in bad lighting!
> 
> Ah yes, I paired it with a crew neck. With a scoop or vneck, I can see why part of your neck will show.
> 
> I know, I'm still having slight tinges of buyer's remorse but we can make it work! You never know about a turtleneck -- it's not like you're wearing the same ol' ones from the 70s.  I'm going to try a turtleneck and skinny pants when it cools down a bit -- will post pics. Maybe you'll change your mind....


Whatever you wear will look better than me.  You always look good!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Whatever you wear will look better than me.  You always look good!



Oh, you're too kind.If I actually looked good, I'd do more mod pics here...but I don't!

But let's toss around more ideas and make the Clifford work for us!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no.... that is too long.
> 
> I wonder if you should get in touch with the boutique or just Farfetch? or does it even matter since you sent it back.
> 
> I think if you want the Ifea, you should get it from any other boutique other than Please Don't Tell.  Posters here will help you find one.



So they've agreed to send the correct jacket to me since DHL picked up the wrong one. Hopefully it gets here before I leave and that it is the correct jacket! Fingers crossed.


----------



## dbaby

berries said:


> Has anyone bought or tried the Freja wool mini?  I think it's adorable!  Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2278070



I love this on her. I'm also curious about the felted wool top that sort of matches the skirt.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> So they've agreed to send the correct jacket to me since DHL picked up the wrong one. Hopefully it gets here before I leave and that it is the correct jacket! Fingers crossed.


Were you speaking with the boutique or Farfetch?

And they are blaming DHL?  How can they do that?  Does DHL go into the store and pack the item?

Anyway, it will work out this time, I'm sure of it.  DHL is fast too... but I'm still crossing that Boutique off my list unless you tell me they were entirely innocent in the mistake...


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Were you speaking with the boutique or Farfetch?
> 
> And they are blaming DHL?  How can they do that?  Does DHL go into the store and pack the item?
> 
> Anyway, it will work out this time, I'm sure of it.  DHL is fast too... but I'm still crossing that Boutique off my list unless you tell me they were entirely innocent in the mistake...



Sorry for the mis-wording. I meant that initially the boutique was going to wait until they received the Isiah (long version) return to ship the Ifea to me. However, since I will be out of the country next week, they agreed to ship the Ifea to me once DHL had picked up the Isiah return package. So the Ifea is on its way to me now! I have been going through Farfetch to contact the boutique. I hope this is all fixed by next week, but I will be wary of ordering through Farfetch next time.


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> Sorry for the mis-wording. I meant that initially the boutique was going to wait until they received the Isiah (long version) return to ship the Ifea to me. However, since I will be out of the country next week, they agreed to ship the Ifea to me once DHL had picked up the Isiah return package. So the Ifea is on its way to me now! I have been going through Farfetch to contact the boutique. I hope this is all fixed by next week, but I will be wary of ordering through Farfetch next time.



Glad it's going to work out but you don't need the extra stress! I've ordered from them a few times with mostly successes. But the smaller boutiques don't track their stock accurately, so if it's something on sale (and seems too good to be true), it's likely sold out. When that happened to me, Farfetch gave me a small credit as a good will gesture.

What colour is your Ifea? I got the black with aubergine stripes.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Sorry for the mis-wording. I meant that initially the boutique was going to wait until they received the Isiah (long version) return to ship the Ifea to me. However, since I will be out of the country next week, they agreed to ship the Ifea to me once DHL had picked up the Isiah return package. So the Ifea is on its way to me now! I have been going through Farfetch to contact the boutique. I hope this is all fixed by next week, but I will be wary of ordering through Farfetch next time.


Oh, that is nice!  They trusted you put the Isiah back in the box for DHL to pick up.  Because of the crazy switcharoos people do on eBay, everyone is so careful now... but they trusted you.  Good! 

I still love Farfetch very much.  They are always my first choice for buying online... just _not _that boutique because they made a mistake and didn't immediately get back to you when you first notified them.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> Well, it looks good on her, but being so young, she never wore that kind of thing the first time around.  I did that in the '70s and again with some Donna Karan stuff in the '80s.
> 
> *If I wear that again, it will look like I just didn't buy any new clothes for a few decades.*



You hit the nail on the head with that one! I feel this way often.


----------



## tonkamama

hehe...  I love wearing turtleneck in the cold days cus if my neck feels cold I am cold all over...  did not know that turtleneck is outdated tho..  



Jayne1 said:


> I haven't worn a turtleneck for decades.. I think I'll feel very retro, in a bad way, if I wear a turtleneck...It would be like wearing high wasted, flared trousers after I did that in the '70s.





juneping said:


> lol....i saw kate B wore a turtle neck once...very nice. but i haven't seen a turtle neck for a while...
> 
> ok found it...
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-style-threads/1989059d1355951009-kate-bosworth-style-thread-kate-bosworth-excited-for-big-sur-sundance-04.jpg


----------



## tonkamama

*tb ~* sorry for being late...I was having a bad cough for more than a week.  You always look so chic and lovely.  



tb-purselover said:


> Feeling well enough to head out with the kids to go grocery shopping. We have nothing in the house so kind of need to.
> 
> Here is what I am wearing.  All IM from head to toe.
> View attachment 2276385


----------



## tonkamama

*HiromiT ~* Love how you pairing it with a scarf...  Very stylish.  I may still wearing my turtleneck (oh so glad its making a comeback!!) but I am totally saying goodby to those high-waisted flared trousers!   LOL!   



HiromiT said:


> Well, I admit I've been fretting about it being collarless but I'm going to make the best of it since the Clover/Chester doesn't fit me. I played around with a scarf and wound it fairly loosely so no part of my neck is exposed. Here's how it looks.
> 
> I agree the Clover would be safer and more practical, so if you can figure out your sizing, it may be worth getting too. But the Clifford is more unique.
> 
> Yeah, it's been a couple of decades since I last wore a turtleneck but they seem to be making a comeback, so I'll pull mine out of storage...and make not to wear them with high-waisted flared trousers!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> hehe...  I love wearing turtleneck in the cold days cus if my neck feels cold I am cold all over...  did not know that turtleneck is outdated tho..


No, I think they look great on people, It's just that I don't think I should do it again, it will look like I haven't bought any new clothes in decades.


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> No, I think they look great on people, It's just that I don't think I should do it again, it will look like I haven't bought any new clothes in decades.



Haha I think I'm done with turtlenecks/mock turtlenecks too. I used to wear a dickey turtleneck under sweaters back in the day too, which makes me cringe just thinking about it. 

I'm so annoyed... I have spent all this time thinking the Idaho and Iona were the same jacket but last night I was looking more closely at them and realized that the Idaho has pockets and is actually quite adorable whereas the Iona looks too plain to me. So now I want the Idaho but it's tough to find! I hate it when this happens. And I am supposed to be on a ban. Haha.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> *HiromiT ~* Love how you pairing it with a scarf...  Very stylish.  I may still wearing my turtleneck (oh so glad its making a comeback!!) but I am totally saying goodby to those high-waisted flared trousers!   LOL!


Thanks tonka! I'm going to look for lightweight turlenecks maybe in silk or 1-ply cashmere. I get very hot in them when indoors!


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb ~* sorry for being late...I was having a bad cough for more than a week.  You always look so chic and lovely.



Thank you!

I hope you feel better soon. I hate being sick.


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone got caught in the rain wearing a lighter coloured Kady leather jacket?  I've only ever worn black leather jackets in the rain and they've been fine but my new Kady jacket is olive/khaki and I'm worried it might stain with water spots as it's a lighter colour than black.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> No, I think they look great on people, It's just that I don't think I should do it again, it will look like I haven't bought any new clothes in decades.



I know what you mean ....  I still have many nice quality cloth (bought them back in the days...) that I do not feel like wearing anymore...


----------



## tonkamama

honeybunch said:


> Has anyone got caught in the rain wearing a lighter coloured Kady leather jacket?  I've only ever worn black leather jackets in the rain and they've been fine but my new Kady jacket is olive/khaki and I'm worried it might stain with water spots as it's a lighter colour than black.



Sorry I cannot give you any better suggestion than NOT wearing your light color leather jacket when the weather is acting up.  

Even if you spray with something, cannot guarantee that it will not get ruined with dirty ran drops.  Perhaps bring a large shawl and wrap around your body when it starts to rain?  I bring umbrella or a large cashmere shawl when I go visit the city (San Francisco has unpredictable weather condition).  As you can tell I am a little OCD when it comes this type of situation .


----------



## honeybunch

tonkamama said:


> Sorry I cannot give you any better suggestion than NOT wearing your light color leather jacket when the weather is acting up.
> 
> Even if you spray with something, cannot guarantee that it will not get ruined with dirty ran drops.  Perhaps bring a large shawl and wrap around your body when it starts to rain?  I bring umbrella or a large cashmere shawl when I go visit the city (San Francisco has unpredictable weather condition).  As you can tell I am a little OCD when it comes this type of situation .



I always take my umbrella with me wherever I go but it's a small lightweight one so it doesn't always stop all the rain getting on me, especially if it's windy!


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!


----------



## dbaby

honeybunch said:


> Has anyone got caught in the rain wearing a lighter coloured Kady leather jacket?  I've only ever worn black leather jackets in the rain and they've been fine but my new Kady jacket is olive/khaki and I'm worried it might stain with water spots as it's a lighter colour than black.



I've worn my bronze Kady a lot from last year. While I can't say I've been caught in much rain, I did have some minor spills and no really noticeable stains on it. I'd say the leather is pre-distressed and durable.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!



You look great!  Love that color on you


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!



That is a beautiful dress and it looks great on you.


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!



I think that might be the Albany dress. You look great!


----------



## honeybunch

dbaby said:


> I've worn my bronze Kady a lot from last year. While I can't say I've been caught in much rain, I did have some minor spills and no really noticeable stains on it. I'd say the leather is pre-distressed and durable.



Thanks.  I was hoping it would be okay.  I saw this image of model Abbey Crouch getting wet in her Kady and it looks like it's getting water marks but I was hoping they'd dry out.  The weather is so unpredictable here!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!


Lovely, as always!


----------



## dbaby

honeybunch said:


> Thanks.  I was hoping it would be okay.  I saw this image of model Abbey Crouch getting wet in her Kady and it looks like it's getting water marks but I was hoping they'd dry out.  The weather is so unpredictable here!



Yea I was actually carrying a beer and someone bumped into me and caused a splash on my sleeve. I freaked out a bit thinking that it would stain the sleeve but it dries up nicely and I can't tell.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, that is nice!  They trusted you put the Isiah back in the box for DHL to pick up.  Because of the crazy switcharoos people do on eBay, everyone is so careful now... but they trusted you.  Good!
> 
> I still love Farfetch very much.  They are always my first choice for buying online... just _not _that boutique because they made a mistake and didn't immediately get back to you when you first notified them.



Yes it's arrived at my place but I had to leave sooner than expected so I won't be able to see the actual jacket until next month. Fingers crossed that everything was ok. And I totally understand the sketch factor of my sending the correct jacket back to them but I'm glad they agreed to send the right one on good faith since it was initially their mistake. I'm not sure if the delayed contact was due to the time difference bw me, farfetch office hours, and the boutique or if it really was delayed communication.


----------



## dbaby

HiromiT said:


> Glad it's going to work out but you don't need the extra stress! I've ordered from them a few times with mostly successes. But the smaller boutiques don't track their stock accurately, so if it's something on sale (and seems too good to be true), it's likely sold out. When that happened to me, Farfetch gave me a small credit as a good will gesture.
> 
> What colour is your Ifea? I got the black with aubergine stripes.



I ordered the grey with the black stripes! That's the color of the Isiah I received so hopefully the correct Ifea will be there too. I wish I could see the package now. Farfetch did not offer any sort of compensation for the trouble this time.


----------



## honeybunch

dbaby said:


> Yea I was actually carrying a beer and someone bumped into me and caused a splash on my sleeve. I freaked out a bit thinking that it would stain the sleeve but it dries up nicely and I can't tell.



That's a relief.  I've been worried about wearing it if I see spots of rain!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Girls- I can't remember what the name of this dress is- I bought it at the IM store in HK a couple of years ago. One of those great pieces you can dress up or down. I wear this with heels in the evening. Super comfy too!


Even your hair is gorgeous!

I sound like a broken record, but the posters here wear IM better than what is shown on the runway.


----------



## bbagsforever

arguspeace said:


> You look great!  Love that color on you



Thanks everyone!


----------



## jellybebe

My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202



Oh yay, you got it! Such a gorgeous piece. Did misch have many left? And we're twins on the ariana.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Oh yay, you got it! Such a gorgeous piece. Did misch have many left? And we're twins on the ariana.



No, Misch only had this one and the 42 left! I guess I lucked out, especially as this piece is hard to find. You're so lucky that you can visit Misch anytime! They had this gorgeous linen striped shirt I really wanted but couldn't justify. And the Ariana is so beautiful and versatile. I like how it's a bit more lightweight and I love the fabric. I'm sort of glad that I got the red and not the pink I was originally looking for (but couldn't find). Now I have to ban myself!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> No, Misch only had this one and the 42 left! I guess I lucked out, especially as this piece is hard to find. You're so lucky that you can visit Misch anytime! They had this gorgeous linen striped shirt I really wanted but couldn't justify. And the Ariana is so beautiful and versatile. I like how it's a bit more lightweight and I love the fabric. I'm sort of glad that I got the red and not the pink I was originally looking for (but couldn't find). Now I have to ban myself!



It was meant to be! I'm surprised so few places got it cuz it's more interesting than the Iona.

I get into trouble every time I go to Misch (or check their blog).  I simply can't walk away empty-handed. And yeah, they order the best striped shirts but the prices are a bit much. If it costs half a jacket, then I just can't!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> It was meant to be! I'm surprised so few places got it cuz it's more interesting than the Iona.
> 
> I get into trouble every time I go to Misch (or check their blog).  I simply can't walk away empty-handed. And yeah, they order the best striped shirts but the prices are a bit much. If it costs half a jacket, then I just can't!



You're right! I feel better for passing on that shirt now.


----------



## bbagsforever

jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202


Love both of these!


----------



## bbagsforever

Another shirt from my IM collection! This is one of my go to summer blouses.


----------



## urasia

Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202


I love her jackets too... usually the long ones for me, but still, there is something about her jackets I can't resist!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Another shirt from my IM collection! This is one of my go to summer blouses.


IM should hire you to be their spokesmodel.


----------



## arguspeace

jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202



Nice jackets!  I have the Ariana and its so versatile


----------



## arguspeace

urasia said:


> Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already
> View attachment 2289946



Cute!


----------



## arguspeace

Jayne1 said:


> IM should hire you to be their spokesmodel.



I totally agree!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Another shirt from my IM collection! This is one of my go to summer blouses.


You have the best outfits and pics! And I love those Alaia sandals!


----------



## HiromiT

urasia said:


> Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already
> View attachment 2289946


Pretty ensemble!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I love her jackets too... usually the long ones for me, but still, there is something about her jackets I can't resist!


Hi-- I'm going to try an infinity scarf with the Clifford. It covers the neck and there aren't ends to worry about. Plus I can remove it once indoors. I have only an inexpensive one from Aritzia but if it works, I'll get another. A nicer one!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Hi-- I'm going to try an infinity scarf with the Clifford. It covers the neck and there aren't ends to worry about. Plus I can remove it once indoors. I have only an inexpensive one from Aritzia but if it works, I'll get another. A nicer one!


That's a goo idea!

The Clifford looks so nice indoors, as a basic jacket and this way, outdoors, we can keep our necks warm!


----------



## Dutch Girl

Hi Grils!

Does anyone know if the Caleen boots are true to size? Or do they run smaller...?

I really want to buy them in Black 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gymangel812

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Grils!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Caleen boots are true to size? Or do they run smaller...?
> 
> I really want to buy them in Black
> 
> Thanks for your help!



 some say they run  big but they were tts for me.


----------



## jellybebe

Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Grils!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Caleen boots are true to size? Or do they run smaller...?
> 
> I really want to buy them in Black
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I'd say they are a bit looser but still TTS.


----------



## lapindelune

Can anyone help me out here? I am interested in the York lace top, which is a slim fit - but I am not sure whether to go for my usual size or get one larger. I don't want it super skin tight. I am normally a UK8.

Here is the top

Anyone tried this?

Thank you!


----------



## flirtsy

i just bought this etoile dress..but i'm a little confused about the length does anyone else here have it? 

nicky hilton (in the first pic) is only about 170cm tall, whereas jac (second pic) is 180cm yet it looks very short on both of them?







i'm 172cm if that helps!!


----------



## am2022

wow... you look smashing urasia!!!


urasia said:


> Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already
> View attachment 2289946


----------



## am2022

Both are gorgeous jelly!!! Congrats dear!



jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Both are gorgeous jelly!!! Congrats dear!



Thanks, you're so sweet! I keep trying to be good but now I am eyeing the quilted Boy, which I think you have! Must be good though.


----------



## honeybunch

lapindelune said:


> Can anyone help me out here? I am interested in the York lace top, which is a slim fit - but I am not sure whether to go for my usual size or get one larger. I don't want it super skin tight. I am normally a UK8.
> 
> Here is the top
> 
> Anyone tried this?
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, I have it in black.  I wasn't sure if I wanted it to be super skintight but it's meant to be and the SAs talked me into buying the size that fit that way.  I have it in a size 34 and I'm a size 6.  It's very tight.  Even the 36 was still quite tight on me. I'd say if you want it to be a looser fit get the size 38.


----------



## lapindelune

honeybunch said:


> Yes, I have it in black.  I wasn't sure if I wanted it to be super skintight but it's meant to be and the SAs talked me into buying the size that fit that way.  I have it in a size 34 and I'm a size 6.  It's very tight.  Even the 36 was still quite tight on me. I'd say if you want it to be a looser fit get the size 38.



Thanks so much Honey! I will opt for the 38!


----------



## juneping

lapindelune said:


> Thanks so much Honey! I will opt for the 38!



thought i haven't tried it but i'd get 38. i am US2/4 and for lace i always rather it runs bigger than smaller. just the fact that to put it on/off is pretty difficult if it's too small. plus the material is quite delicate....
oh..pls post mod pic when u get it...heehee


----------



## lapindelune

juneping said:


> thought i haven't tried it but i'd get 38. i am US2/4 and for lace i always rather it runs bigger than smaller. just the fact that to put it on/off is pretty difficult if it's too small. plus the material is quite delicate....
> oh..pls post mod pic when u get it...heehee



Will do! I ordered it last night.


----------



## Sculli

My new etoile palma blouse .


----------



## lapindelune

ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837



You look chic!!!


----------



## arguspeace

lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)



Cute...its a very versatile piece


----------



## Jayne1

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837


Perfect for you!!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Another shirt from my IM collection! This is one of my go to summer blouses.


You look great BBags. The shirt is so pretty.


urasia said:


> Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already
> View attachment 2289946


I love this combo. It looks amazing on you.


Dutch Girl said:


> Hi Grils!
> 
> Does anyone know if the Caleen boots are true to size? Or do they run smaller...?
> 
> I really want to buy them in Black
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I ordered them tts and they were too big. I put in an uggs liner and that took up the extra room. I would size down.


----------



## megt10

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837


Adorable.


lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)


Love the jacket, it looks so good on you. I got this one during the NAP sales I haven't worn it yet but now I am itching to pull it out.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)




Cute outfit!!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837



Love all your outfits Sculli!


----------



## wildfriend

Hello--has anyone here tried on the Cherry studded moccasins/loafers? Are they true to size? If I wear a 39 in Dickers, would I also wear a 39 in them? Many thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats jellybebe!!  I love my red Ariana so much that I got one in Pink (@ discounted price of course..).  I agree... Idaho is such a cute jacket!  I tried on the Idaho at my local Nordstrom but felt itch against my bare skin, I guess I need to pair it with long sleeves.  Will give it another try (this time with long sleeves Ts) when I go back. 




jellybebe said:


> My newest IM acquisitions, the Ariana and the Idaho. I know, I need to stop being bad! But I got the Ariana on sale, and I just love it. The fabric is great and it fits really nicely. And since I can never seem to resist IM boucle jackets, I had to get the Idaho especially since it has such cute pockets. I really like this colour way too, the aubergine stripes are a nice subtle touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289201
> View attachment 2289202


----------



## tonkamama

You ladies look so cute!!  



Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837





lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)


----------



## tonkamama

*megt10 ~* You gonna love it and it is light weight that you can wear it in the evening at this of the year.  Please post mod picture



megt10 said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Love the jacket, it looks so good on you. I got this one during the NAP sales I haven't worn it yet but now I am itching to pull it out.


----------



## tonkamama

*flirtsy ~* IMO...  it fits perfectly on Nicky (170cm).  What a lovely dress, can you post a mod pic?  



flirtsy said:


> i just bought this etoile dress..but i'm a little confused about the length does anyone else here have it?
> 
> nicky hilton (in the first pic) is only about 170cm tall, whereas jac (second pic) is 180cm yet it looks very short on both of them?
> 
> View attachment 2292163
> 
> 
> View attachment 2292167
> 
> 
> i'm 172cm if that helps!!


----------



## tonkamama

urasia said:


> Wearing Napoli shirt and Tundra skirt during my recent holiday in NYC. In love with this combo and have gotten so much wear out of these items already
> View attachment 2289946



*urasia ~* Beautiful outfit!!


----------



## Sculli

Does anybody tried on the the ziggy wool coat from the main line?? I'm short, so I'm not sure if I should get it. I can only get it online, hope you ladies can help me.


----------



## Sculli

arguspeace said:


> You look chic!!!





Jayne1 said:


> Perfect for you!!





megt10 said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Love the jacket, it looks so good on you. I got this one during the NAP sales I haven't worn it yet but now I am itching to pull it out.





Straight-Laced said:


> Love all your outfits Sculli!





tonkamama said:


> You ladies look so cute!!




thank you all. ...I recently saw the Prewitt leaf dress from the Etoile line, that dress is so dreamy. Is there somebody who has purchased this dress?? I like to see how it's on normal people instead of models...


----------



## honeybunch

lapindelune said:


> Will do! I ordered it last night.



Looking forward to your reveal!  I'm a bit worried now that I should've bought the 36 instead of the 34.  I was umming and ahhing for a bit.  My boyfriend said get the larger size but he knows I don't like things too tight, however the SAs were adamant I should get the smaller size because the larger sort of bunched up around my waist and sides a bit, and they said it's meant to be skintight, like a bodycon fit.  Oh well, I've gone past the return/ exchange date now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sculli said:


> Does anybody tried on the the ziggy wool coat from the main line?? I'm short, so I'm not sure if I should get it. I can only get it online, hope you ladies can help me.



I've tried it - love it.  It's a bit oversized but not overwhelmingly so.  I like that signature IM look though  
How tall are you?  I'm 5'4" and I didn't feel swamped in it at all but it may be a personal preference rather than a height thing.


----------



## Sculli

Straight-Laced said:


> I've tried it - love it.  It's a bit oversized but not overwhelmingly so.  I like that signature IM look though
> How tall are you?  I'm 5'4" and I didn't feel swamped in it at all but it may be a personal preference rather than a height thing.



Thanks alot Straigt-Laced . I'm the Same height, I'm gonna give it a try then.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sculli said:


> Thanks alot Straigt-Laced . I'm the Same height, I'm gonna give it a try then.



yay I hope it works out!!!


----------



## lapindelune

honeybunch said:


> Looking forward to your reveal!  I'm a bit worried now that I should've bought the 36 instead of the 34.  I was umming and ahhing for a bit.  My boyfriend said get the larger size but he knows I don't like things too tight, however the SAs were adamant I should get the smaller size because the larger sort of bunched up around my waist and sides a bit, and they said it's meant to be skintight, like a bodycon fit.  Oh well, I've gone past the return/ exchange date now.



I think it might depend upon how you want to wear it? I do think the tighter fit would be perfect if planning to tuck in, say with jeans and a belt, etc. I also suit fitted clothes better than loose......but the only thing that made me want this in a larger size was the option of wanting to wear a cami or vest beneath it, and also hoping it won't cling to my bra if I don't! Not sure any of that makes sense!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> *megt10 ~* You gonna love it and it is light weight that you can wear it in the evening at this of the year.  Please post mod picture



I will as soon as I wear it.


----------



## honeybunch

lapindelune said:


> I think it might depend upon how you want to wear it? I do think the tighter fit would be perfect if planning to tuck in, say with jeans and a belt, etc. I also suit fitted clothes better than loose......but the only thing that made me want this in a larger size was the option of wanting to wear a cami or vest beneath it, and also hoping it won't cling to my bra if I don't! Not sure any of that makes sense!



I do understand where you're coming from.  That's what I said to the SAs, that I might want to wear a vest under it in the autumn/winter but they said as it's very stretchy I'd still be able to do that comfortably.  As for it clinging to your bra, I got the black version of the top and it goes really well with a nude and black lace Stella McCartney bra that I have.  The bra is not visible at all.  God cursed me with a very small bust, so I don't need to worry about revealing too much!!!  Which colour York top did you get?


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Congrats jellybebe!!  I love my red Ariana so much that I got one in Pink (@ discounted price of course..).  I agree... Idaho is such a cute jacket!  I tried on the Idaho at my local Nordstrom but felt itch against my bare skin, I guess I need to pair it with long sleeves.  Will give it another try (this time with long sleeves Ts) when I go back.



Pink sounds so dreamy! Have you posted modelling pics?

Yes try the Idaho again! I think it would look amazing on you, but if it's itchy then it probably isn't worth it.


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837



So cute! 



lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)



Love this jacket!


----------



## lapindelune

honeybunch said:


> I do understand where you're coming from.  That's what I said to the SAs, that I might want to wear a vest under it in the autumn/winter but they said as it's very stretchy I'd still be able to do that comfortably.  As for it clinging to your bra, I got the black version of the top and it goes really well with a nude and black lace Stella McCartney bra that I have.  The bra is not visible at all.  God cursed me with a very small bust, so I don't need to worry about revealing too much!!!  Which colour York top did you get?



I have the small bust too, which can be a good or bad thing, depending on the garment! I bought the white version, and plan to wear nude bra's or cami's underneath....this method works with my other lace tops, so here's hoping! It was so difficult to choose which size because all of the models across many websites seemed to wear it differently -  and a size 36 on one model might look fitted, whereas on another more roomy.


----------



## lapindelune

jellybebe said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this jacket!



Thank you! It seems to work so well with most of my outfits, and was caught in the NAP sale too, so I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## Peachy5678

Barney's warehouse has Lesters and others on super sale. All final sale though. I want the Lesters so bad but they aren't my size. They have sz 7 only at $449!


----------



## bbagsforever

I am pretty excited- just found out the IM London store will be opening in September...only 12 months late! Will be great to have a store close by that I can visit....probably extremely dangerous too!
I wore my Ludivine dress out last weekend, got this in the summer sales. Such a pretty, feminine dress.


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> I am pretty excited- just found out the IM London store will be opening in September...only 12 months late! Will be great to have a store close by that I can visit....probably extremely dangerous too!
> I wore my Ludivine dress out last weekend, got this in the summer sales. Such a pretty, feminine dress.



How lucky! Love your outfit and your Celine Box too!


----------



## Sculli

In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> I am pretty excited- just found out the IM London store will be opening in September...only 12 months late! Will be great to have a store close by that I can visit....probably extremely dangerous too!
> I wore my Ludivine dress out last weekend, got this in the summer sales. Such a pretty, feminine dress.



Beautiful as always!  Love your bag too


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.
> View attachment 2299053



Chic...I like your green bag, never seen that shade from Alexander Wang


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried on the Dulcie jacket?

I'm curious if it's heavy and thick and for outdoors or can be worn indoors.  It looks outdoor, though.  Anyone know?

Why do these sites use little teenagers as models?  So irritating.


----------



## bbagsforever

Sculli said:


> In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.
> View attachment 2299053


so pretty!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> I am pretty excited- just found out the IM London store will be opening in September...only 12 months late! Will be great to have a store close by that I can visit....probably extremely dangerous too!
> I wore my Ludivine dress out last weekend, got this in the summer sales. Such a pretty, feminine dress.



You look stunning Bbags!


----------



## megt10

Sculli said:


> In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.
> View attachment 2299053



Love the way you styled this. The color of your bag is so pretty.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Why do these sites use little teenagers as models?  So irritating.



ahahahaha!  I'm sure she earned the money for that outfit babysitting.  

PF members wear IM so much better than sullen teenagers.


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.
> View attachment 2299053



I love this!  The dress looks super cute layered with jeans!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Dulcie jacket?
> 
> I'm curious if it's heavy and thick and for outdoors or can be worn indoors.  It looks outdoor, though.  Anyone know?
> 
> Why do these sites use little teenagers as models?  So irritating.



I haven't seen the Dulcie in person but the fabric content is exactly  the same as our Clifford. So I think it will be more coat than indoor  jacket. It doesn't look bulky on the prepubescent model (nothing ever  does) but I bet it won't fall or drape the same way on adult women. 

I like the Braided bracelet and have probably tried it at Misch. It was  quite hefty, so would look nice with heavier winter clothing, especially  if you push up the sleeves. To me, the Braided bracelet is more winter  whereas the Lasso is more summer. But it's true about being in long  sleeves all winter! 

Your mailbox is full.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I haven't seen the Dulcie in person but the fabric content is exactly  the same as our Clifford. So I think it will be more coat than indoor  jacket. It doesn't look bulky on the prepubescent model (nothing ever  does) but I bet it won't fall or drape the same way on adult women.
> 
> I like the Braided bracelet and have probably tried it at Misch. It was  quite hefty, so would look nice with heavier winter clothing, especially  if you push up the sleeves. To me, the Braided bracelet is more winter  whereas the Lasso is more summer. But it's true about being in long  sleeves all winter!
> 
> Your mailbox is full.


Thank you! It's not a must have, it seems. I put the Dulcie on my wish-list... maybe it will be there at Christmas markdowns. Maybe the Clover will be there too. 

You're right about the summer and winter bracelets. As usual, you  point out something I hadn't thought of.  I don't even need any. I'm just in a mood to shop!   lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you! It's not a must have, it seems. I put the Dulcie on my wish-list... maybe it will be there at Christmas markdowns. Maybe the Clover will be there too.
> 
> You're right about the summer and winter bracelets. As usual, you  point out something I hadn't thought of.  I don't even need any. I'm just in a mood to shop!   lol



Speaking of wish-lists, I put a bunch of Etoile sweaters on mine, including this one:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/162018. I love that blue!

None of them are must-haves.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Speaking of wish-lists, I put a bunch of Etoile sweaters on mine, including this one:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/162018. I love that blue!
> 
> None of them are must-haves.


Look how cute it looks on the model! I love that blue too!  I _had_ some IM hats that were mohair like that and they shed. I found it annoying.


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Dulcie jacket?
> 
> I'm curious if it's heavy and thick and for outdoors or can be worn indoors.  It looks outdoor, though.  Anyone know?
> 
> Why do these sites use little teenagers as models?  So irritating.



I really like this. Misch just got it in according to their blog. It's the classic shape they keep re-inventing every season. I would get it (the price seems reasonable) except there doesn't seem to be fall where I live.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I really like this. Misch just got it in according to their blog. It's the classic shape they keep re-inventing every season. I would get it (the price seems reasonable) except there doesn't seem to be fall where I live.


I know what you mean...  I like it though...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I know what you mean...  I like it though...



Ontario gets the loveliest falls! And the terrible weather here might not stop me from getting it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Sculli said:


> In etoile tunic/dress &bazil sneaker.
> View attachment 2299053




Such a cute outfit!!!  And we are bag twins


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I know what you mean...  I like it though...





jellybebe said:


> Ontario gets the loveliest falls! And the terrible weather here might not stop me from getting it!



You ladies have made me take notice of this jacket but I'm going to resist this season since I've been so bad. I'll try to check it out at Misch this weekend and report back. 

Jelly -- you can wear it when you visit Van!


----------



## wildfriend

New article on Isabel...90% of her sales are outside of France, no doubt by customers like us:
http://on.wsj.com/18FOuwG


----------



## lapindelune

york lace top, i sized up.


----------



## jellybebe

lapindelune said:


> york lace top, i sized up.



Gorgeous!


----------



## juneping

lapindelune said:


> york lace top, i sized up.



i think you made the right decision...looks so much better than a tight fit.


----------



## juneping

i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha 
here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html


----------



## lapindelune

jellybebe said:


> Gorgeous!





juneping said:


> i think you made the right decision...looks so much better than a tight fit.



Thanks!


----------



## mzmir

juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html



Did he come up to you and say "can I take a photo?"

How did this go down? I'm curious

Cute outfit BTW


----------



## juneping

mzmir said:


> Did he come up to you and say "can I take a photo?"
> 
> How did this go down? I'm curious
> 
> Cute outfit BTW



yes..pretty much the way it happened.
first he asked to take my photo, afterwards he gave me his card so i'd be able to check out his blog.


----------



## flower71

lapindelune said:


> ariana jacket (fuzzy iphone, sorry!)


So pretty! we're twins on that Ariana


wildfriend said:


> New article on Isabel...90% of her sales are outside of France, no doubt by customers like us:
> http://on.wsj.com/18FOuwG


So I am in the 10% then...interesting article, thanks for the link


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html


hi cutie


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> My new etoile palma blouse .
> View attachment 2294837


I love all your outfits, this one is my fave, from head to toe


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html



Amazing! That is a dream of mine.


----------



## Sculli

flower71 said:


> I love all your outfits, this one is my fave, from head to toe



thanks flower71, yes the dress looked horrible on the hanger, but I tried it on and fell in love.



arguspeace said:


> Chic...I like your green bag, never seen that shade from Alexander Wang



thx arguspeace, it's from the spring/summer13 collection, and my favourite shade of green, so I had to take it!



bbagsforever said:


> so pretty!



thx bbagsforever, I always enjoy seeing your mod pictures, especially the marant pieces, so envious of your height .



megt10 said:


> Love the way you styled this. The color of your bag is so pretty.





mercer said:


> I love this!  The dress looks super cute layered with jeans!



Thanks you megt10 & mercer.


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> hi cutie





jellybebe said:


> Amazing! That is a dream of mine.



 it took me by surprise....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html


You look so good!


----------



## tb-purselover

lapindelune said:


> york lace top, i sized up.



A very pretty top.  It looks great on you!!!  It looks better a size up.




juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html



Hey there!  How cool is that?!  Congrats and awesome outfit.


----------



## mercer

lapindelune said:


> york lace top, i sized up.


  Very pretty!!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> i was spotted by a blogger....hahaha
> here is his blog: http://www.glenngarner.com/2013/08/just-meshing-around.html



Congrats!   you always look so amazing!  I keep waiting for you to turn up in The Sartorialist!


----------



## lapindelune

mercer said:


> Congrats!   you always look so amazing!  I keep waiting for you to turn up in The Sartorialist!



Haha, I know! I love her outfit posts


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> You look so good!





tb-purselover said:


> A very pretty top.  It looks great on you!!!  It looks better a size up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there!  How cool is that?!  Congrats and awesome outfit.





mercer said:


> Congrats!   you always look so amazing!  I keep waiting for you to turn up in The Sartorialist!





lapindelune said:


> Haha, I know! I love her outfit posts



you ladies are too kind....:kiss:


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I know what you mean...  I like it though...





jellybebe said:


> Ontario gets the loveliest falls! And the terrible weather here might not stop me from getting it!



Ugh, I'm so mad that I couldn't go to Misch earlier! The smallest sizes of the Dulcie are sold out, so I can't even try them on to give you decent mod pics. The SA who knows me quite well said I'd definitely need my usual size or even go down a size. She said it's quite oversized and that's why the smallest sizes were the first to go.

I'm still planning to go on Friday and try the next size up (which is still there as of today) but I'm afraid the proportions will be skewed. At least I'll see if the sleeves/arm holes are tight and that will give you a better idea if you should go with your regular size or size down.

Also, sizes 34-38 are sold out on Matches!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ugh, I'm so mad that I couldn't go to Misch earlier! The smallest sizes of the Dulcie are sold out, so I can't even try them on to give you decent mod pics. The SA who knows me quite well said I'd definitely need my usual size or even go down a size. She said it's quite oversized and that's why the smallest sizes were the first to go.
> 
> I'm still planning to go on Friday and try the next size up (which is still there as of today) but I'm afraid the proportions will be skewed. At least I'll see if the sleeves/arm holes are tight and that will give you a better idea if you should go with your regular size or size down.
> 
> Also, sizes 34-38 are sold out on Matches!


I only wish I was a 34 or 38.  lol

When you get to the store, take a look and see if all the jackets have this buckling/wavy kind of thing (in the 2nd enlarged picture.)  It will mean the jacket doesn't fall nicely and will add too many pounds on me.  lol  It will look cheap, I think, as well.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I only wish I was a 34 or 38.  lol
> 
> When you get to the store, take a look and see if all the jackets have this buckling/wavy kind of thing (in the 2nd enlarged picture.)  It will mean the jacket doesn't fall nicely and will add too many pounds on me.  lol  It will look cheap, I think, as well.



Will do. The buckling is oddly more pronounced in the La Garconne pic (compared to other pics) and does make it look cheap. I wonder if it's fully lined.


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the Delphe coat? I bought the Diego last year and found it was oversized. 
Has anyone seen it in Toronto at all?


----------



## HiromiT

pellarin22 said:


> Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the Delphe coat? I bought the Diego last year and found it was oversized.
> Has anyone seen it in Toronto at all?


Hi -- I'm guessing it's oversized like the Dulcie and her other tweed cocoon coats. Will check it out at Misch on Friday and report back.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Ugh, I'm so mad that I couldn't go to Misch earlier! The smallest sizes of the Dulcie are sold out, so I can't even try them on to give you decent mod pics. The SA who knows me quite well said I'd definitely need my usual size or even go down a size. She said it's quite oversized and that's why the smallest sizes were the first to go.
> 
> I'm still planning to go on Friday and try the next size up (which is still there as of today) but I'm afraid the proportions will be skewed. At least I'll see if the sleeves/arm holes are tight and that will give you a better idea if you should go with your regular size or size down.
> 
> Also, sizes 34-38 are sold out on Matches!



Thanks for the heads up! I almost ordered a size up which probably would have been a mistake. Ugh and J+O doesn't have it, and I'm unsure about TNT (going to TO soon). Maybe I should just pull the trigger and be super bad...


----------



## Straight-Laced

pellarin22 said:


> Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the Delphe coat? I bought the Diego last year and found it was oversized.
> Has anyone seen it in Toronto at all?




I have both Diego and Delphe (from last year) and the Delphe definitely runs narrower in the hips than the Diego.  If I can find the Delphe I'll take some photos of them together so you can see the differences between them.


----------



## ilsecita

SOOO I know this is from forever ago but the Alika coat keeps coming to my mind every once in a while.. How oversized is it? I usually 38 in IM should I size down to 36? Also, do you guys think it's look good on someone that's 5 ft tall?


----------



## lilias_13

While waiting for the weather to cool down a bit and be able to wear wool felt (in love with the Freja), I took out an old favorite of mine - the ikat print skirt.


----------



## arguspeace

lilias_13 said:


> While waiting for the weather to cool down a bit and be able to wear wool felt (in love with the Freja), I took out an old favorite of mine - the ikat print skirt.



Cute!!!


----------



## berries

Did you get the Freja skirt?  You're the first to mention it here. I got one also. It's adorable. What are your thoughts?  Does it fit tts?


----------



## Jayne1

lilias_13 said:


> While waiting for the weather to cool down a bit and be able to wear wool felt (in love with the Freja), I took out an old favorite of mine - the ikat print skirt.


Sometimes my jaw drops at how good our posters look!!


----------



## honeybunch

lapindelune said:


> york lace top, i sized up.



Love how it looks on you.  You made the right decision to size up.  Wish I'd sized up too now.


----------



## lilias_13

arguspeace said:


> Cute!!!


Thanks arguspeace 



berries said:


> Did you get the Freja skirt?  You're the first to mention it here. I got one also. It's adorable. What are your thoughts?  Does it fit tts?


Hehehe, berries, so glad I found my skirt twinsie 
I absolutely love the Freja skirt. The merinos wool is so soft and the cut is lovely. I think it's one piece I'm going to wear over and over again, not only this season. It is tts for me. 
What color did you get?



Jayne1 said:


> Sometimes my jaw drops at how good our posters look!!


Aww, Jayne1 this is the sweetest thing to say  Thank you so much!


----------



## berries

I got the Freja in a pale gray. It's a little loose at the top but if I sized down I think it would have been too short. Have you worn yours yet?  I'm curious to see if it holds its shape after you sit. The shape is what makes it so special


----------



## ilsecita

Really? No one can help with the alika sizing?


----------



## am2022

Hi!
I don't think any of the marant ladies picked up the alika coat or if they did , they probably haven't shared on this thread !
A marant fan birkin lover something did try it on when
these 2013 spring coats arrived and she did share it here somewhere !



ilsecita said:


> Really? No one can help with the alika sizing?


----------



## ilsecita

amacasa said:


> Hi!
> I don't think any of the marant ladies picked up the alika coat or if they did , they probably haven't shared on this thread !
> A marant fan birkin lover something did try it on when
> these 2013 spring coats arrived and she did share it here somewhere !



Thank you so muh for ur reply! Yes I saw the pic and her review on the blog. I was hoping someone bought it and could give me some input on sizing. Oh well I'm gonna order and see if it fits lol


----------



## lilias_13

berries said:


> I got the Freja in a pale gray. It's a little loose at the top but if I sized down I think it would have been too short. Have you worn yours yet?  I'm curious to see if it holds its shape after you sit. The shape is what makes it so special


Pale grey, wow it must look lovely. It's one of my favorite shades. I'd love to see how you style it. Hope you'll post it here soon.

It is indeed quite short, but I never considered sizing up because I really like the length of it as a mini. According to NAP measurements the difference in length between two consecutive sizes is barely noticeable: not more than 1 cm or less than half an inch; also between sizes 34 and 36 there is no difference at all since they seem to add the extra 1 cm only at size 38, then at 42 and at 44. 

Which makes me curious: did you try the smaller one? I'm wondering if NAP got it right this time - they usually do. I'm thinking if you're not comfortable with the size and have the option to try the next size down, maybe you should just for your peace of mind 

I didn't get a chance to wear it - only briefly around the house



ilsecita said:


> Really? No one can help with the alika sizing?


No, sorry haven't tried this out yet.


----------



## lulu1982

Any idea on how the Clover Pea Coat fits? I am obsessed with it! Just not sure about the sizing...


----------



## pellarin22

ilsecita said:


> Thank you so muh for ur reply! Yes I saw the pic and her review on the blog. I was hoping someone bought it and could give me some input on sizing. Oh well I'm gonna order and see if it fits lol


 I bought the Aude coat, which is the same material and pattern of the Alika. I found that it was pretty true to size. The Aude coat is just longer without a collar. I am usually around a size 8-10 in coats and I was able to fit into the size 40. I hope this helps.


----------



## berries

lilias_13 said:


> Pale grey, wow it must look lovely. It's one of my favorite shades. I'd love to see how you style it. Hope you'll post it here soon.
> 
> It is indeed quite short, but I never considered sizing up because I really like the length of it as a mini. According to NAP measurements the difference in length between two consecutive sizes is barely noticeable: not more than 1 cm or less than half an inch; also between sizes 34 and 36 there is no difference at all since they seem to add the extra 1 cm only at size 38, then at 42 and at 44.
> 
> Which makes me curious: did you try the smaller one? I'm wondering if NAP got it right this time - they usually do. I'm thinking if you're not comfortable with the size and have the option to try the next size down, maybe you should just for your peace of mind
> 
> I didn't get a chance to wear it - only briefly around the house
> 
> 
> No, sorry haven't tried this out yet.



I actually didn't get a chance to try it in a 34. They only had a 36. And it was the only store to get it in pale gray the color I wanted. I'm not much of an outfit poster but I will when I get a chance to wear it. 
What color did you get?


----------



## HiromiT

PM'd you about the Dulcie and Diego -- just letting you know in case you're not getting notifications. 



Jayne1 said:


> I only wish I was a 34 or 38.  lol
> 
> When you get to the store, take a look and see if all the jackets have this buckling/wavy kind of thing (in the 2nd enlarged picture.)  It will mean the jacket doesn't fall nicely and will add too many pounds on me.  lol  It will look cheap, I think, as well.





pellarin22 said:


> Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the Delphe coat? I bought the Diego last year and found it was oversized.
> Has anyone seen it in Toronto at all?





jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I almost ordered a size up which probably would have been a mistake. Ugh and J+O doesn't have it, and I'm unsure about TNT (going to TO soon). Maybe I should just pull the trigger and be super bad...


----------



## Straight-Laced

thefashiongps said:


> I recently got a pair online from Parlour X: l?p=1 they are $565! The price may not be as good as Barneys, but still a significant reduction considering they were originally $1145! They have a few sizes left in both colours!




All your posts so far look an awful lot like you're promoting a store.


----------



## Sculli

lulu1982 said:


> Any idea on how the Clover Pea Coat fits? I am obsessed with it! Just not sure about the sizing...



I tried on the french size 36, and it was a bit big. I needed 34, but there was no size 34 in my store. I'm normally size 36& i'm 5"4. The coat itself looked very cute. .


----------



## lilias_13

berries said:


> I actually didn't get a chance to try it in a 34. They only had a 36. And it was the only store to get it in pale gray the color I wanted. I'm not much of an outfit poster but I will when I get a chance to wear it.
> What color did you get?



I got it in anthracite


----------



## lulu1982

Sculli said:


> I tried on the french size 36, and it was a bit big. I needed 34, but there was no size 34 in my store. I'm normally size 36& i'm 5"4. The coat itself looked very cute. .



Hey! Thanks for you input....I am usually a size 40. Just trying to decide what size to order...


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> Any idea on how the Clover Pea Coat fits? I am obsessed with it! Just not sure about the sizing...


I thought I tried the Clover, but now, I think it may have been the Chester, which looks to be the same, but shorter.

I found that it was unnecessarily roomy around the shoulder area, in the back, so the fabric kind of stuck out, like wings.  It's a thick fabric, so there is no real drape. The last thing I want is bulk where it isn't needed.

I think the Chester and Clover are the same cut and as I said, I can't be sure what I tried.  I wish the stores would have the names on the tags and not just something generic like, 'Wool, Double Breasted Coat.'


----------



## lulu1982

Jayne1 said:


> I thought I tried the Clover, but now, I think it may have been the Chester, which looks to be the same, but shorter.
> 
> I found that it was unnecessarily roomy around the shoulder area, in the back, so the fabric kind of stuck out, like wings.  It's a thick fabric, so there is no real drape. The last thing I want is bulk where it isn't needed.
> 
> I think the Chester and Clover are the same cut and as I said, I can't be sure what I tried.  I wish the stores would have the names on the tags and not just something generic like, 'Wool, Double Breasted Coat.'



I agree. super confusing...How did you find the material on the coat?


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> I agree. super confusing...How did you find the material on the coat?


It was okay, very basic, not luxurious. It wasn't as scratchy as some of her coats and it didn't shed since there was no mohair.  It's a real utilitarian coat, I'm keeping it on my wish list, because I can use it, but only if it goes on sale.  I have others and this isn't a necessity for me.

Oh... one more thing... I tried my size which was quite roomy and one size down which was a nicer fit and 2 sizes down if I wanted a slim fit, which I often do.  

I honestly wouldn't know what size to get.  I usually pick whatever makes me look the slimmest, but most here don't have that problem.  They look good in everything. lol


----------



## lulu1982

Jayne1 said:


> It was okay, very basic, not luxurious. It wasn't as scratchy as some of her coats and it didn't shed since there was no mohair.  It's a real utilitarian coat, I'm keeping it on my wish list, because I can use it, but only if it goes on sale.  I have others and this isn't a necessity for me.
> 
> Oh... one more thing... I tried my size which was quite roomy and one size down which was a nicer fit and 2 sizes down if I wanted a slim fit, which I often do.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't know what size to get.  I usually pick whatever makes me look the slimmest, but most here don't have that problem.  They look good in everything. lol



Thanks for all the info....now I am super confused. I just moved back to Montreal and nowhere around here has it. So not sure what to do...was planning on ordering it but I may wait....


----------



## meishe

pellarin22 said:


> Does anyone know what the sizing is like for the Delphe coat? I bought the Diego last year and found it was oversized.
> Has anyone seen it in Toronto at all?



Just tried the Delphe on yesterday-- it is very oversized. Tried on a 34 which was very generous. I've previously been able to wear size 1 in her coats, but would need to go small on this one it seems. HTH


----------



## mercer

For those of you who have Jordan jackets, can the little shoulder pads be removed?  I'm still pining for a Jordan and the do occasionally pop up on resale sites.  However, my shoulders are not tiny and I usually end up ripping out shoulder pads.  Is that an option for the Jordan?


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> For those of you who have Jordan jackets, can the little shoulder pads be removed?  I'm still pining for a Jordan and the do occasionally pop up on resale sites.  However, my shoulders are not tiny and I usually end up ripping out shoulder pads.  Is that an option for the Jordan?



This is my dream coat too! Hope you find it!


----------



## bbagsforever

lilias_13 said:


> While waiting for the weather to cool down a bit and be able to wear wool felt (in love with the Freja), I took out an old favorite of mine - the ikat print skirt.


Love that skirt!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the Natalia crepe skirt, such a lovely piece and really easy to wear.


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the Natalia crepe skirt, such a lovely piece and really easy to wear.



Beautiful as always 

Are the shoes IM too?


----------



## jellybebe

I'm really liking the look of the Drewitt dress, but I can't seem to find the burgundy colour way and I don't wear dresses often, so I'm thinking the skirt version might be a better option. I love this whole outfit actually.


----------



## jellybebe

Still can't post pics in the upgraded app, help!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the Natalia crepe skirt, such a lovely piece and really easy to wear.


You look amazing, as always. Of all the bloggers who have the Natalia, you styled it best!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> This is my dream coat too! Hope you find it!



Thanks so much!  It seems like the resale prices have finally come down to a reasonable amount.  I get such a kick out of the people who think they can ask $500 or so over  retail  for a two year old used jacket.  It's a beautiful jacket, but that's just crazy.


----------



## bbagsforever

arguspeace said:


> Beautiful as always
> 
> Are the shoes IM too?



No, they look similar but the ones I am wearing are Gucci.


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> You look amazing, as always. Of all the bloggers who have the Natalia, you styled it best!



Thanks! I would love to see how other people have styled it- where have you seen it?


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks! I would love to see how other people have styled it- where have you seen it?



I think wearing yours with loafers (mixing feminine and masculine) makes it special.  Are those Gucci loafers by chance?

http://www.the-working-girl.com/?s=natalia

http://thenativefox.blogspot.com/2013/08/natalia.html

http://www.coline-se-raconte.com/2013/08/une-soiree-a-lile-de-re/


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> Still can't post pics in the upgraded app, help!



Hi... are you getting this skirt? Whats the sizing like?


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> I think wearing yours with loafers (mixing feminine and masculine) makes it special.  Are those Gucci loafers by chance?
> 
> http://www.the-working-girl.com/?s=natalia
> 
> http://thenativefox.blogspot.com/2013/08/natalia.html
> 
> http://www.coline-se-raconte.com/2013/08/une-soiree-a-lile-de-re/



Thanks for the links! Yes, they are Gucci loafers


----------



## HiromiT

I'm in love with the suede Aberdeen loafer. It also comes in ponyhair and patent. Has anyone tried it and can advise on sizing?

But I'm unsure about springing $650 for it, especially when the menswear-inspired footwear is a trend (although it repeats every few decades). I already did it once before....


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I'm in love with the suede Aberdeen loafer. It also comes in ponyhair and patent. Has anyone tried it and can advise on sizing?
> 
> But I'm unsure about springing $650 for it, especially when the menswear-inspired footwear is a trend (although it repeats every few decades). I already did it once before....


It's a trend but not a trend.  Some wear loafers all the time.  

I once had Robert Clergerie flat, round toe, platform shoes that were so cool until everyone else copied them and they started to look like bargain basement shoes, but I digress.  I had an additional pair in pony hair and they really creeped me out.  Too furry or something.  

Don't get pony hair.  

I sent you a visitor message although I can't remember what it was about...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> It's a trend but not a trend.  Some wear loafers all the time.
> 
> I once had Robert Clergerie flat, round toe, platform shoes that were so cool until everyone else copied them and they started to look like bargain basement shoes, but I digress.  I had an additional pair in pony hair and they really creeped me out.  Too furry or something.
> 
> Don't get pony hair.
> 
> I sent you a visitor message although I can't remember what it was about...



True, loafers are classic and I've got a few pairs of Tods and Gucci ones. But the IM ones are more mannish, so they seem more trendy. 

I loved the Clergerie look back in the day.  I know which style you're talking about. I still see chic, artsy women wearing this style.

No pony hair for me! They're actually more expensive - $790 at Gravity Pope - and completely impractical for rainy Vancouver.

Yes, I replied to your message re: AB dilemma.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> True, loafers are classic and I've got a few pairs of Tods and Gucci ones. But the IM ones are more mannish, so they seem more trendy.
> 
> I loved the Clergerie look back in the day.  I know which style you're talking about. I still see chic, artsy women wearing this style.
> 
> No pony hair for me! They're actually more expensive - $790 at Gravity Pope - and completely impractical for rainy Vancouver.
> 
> Yes, I replied to your message re: AB dilemma.


Yes, you did and I never get my notifications. So annoying.

The IM loafers can be worn by women who have smaller feet.  On me, with my big feet, they will look like I'm wearing a man's shoe, or worse, I'll look very masculine in an unfashionable way.  All my opinion of course, but I bet they look so cool on a small foot.


----------



## jellybebe

IM Resort 2014! Love the slouchy sweatshirts paired with miniskirts and cuffed pants.
http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1


----------



## jellybebe

Some of my fave looks:


----------



## jellybebe

My absolute favourite


----------



## jellybebe

The  slouchy top is very me!


----------



## am2022

Thanks jelly... Now we are talking isabel... This collection speaks to me!!!
Haven't gotten from 2013 yet although wont mind the silea skirt..
New collection is so marant vibe once again!


----------



## bbagsforever

Thanks so much for posting the lookbook, I love it! I am obsessed with the white heels and this 70's dress....


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> IM Resort 2014! Love the slouchy sweatshirts paired with miniskirts and cuffed pants.
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1




OH NO!!!
I think I might love it all


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Some of my fave looks:



  Love this!!!  I have to start saving NOW!  
Thanks so much for the heads up *jellybebe*


----------



## jellybebe

rocket06 said:


> Hi... are you getting this skirt? Whats the sizing like?



I'm not sure! I'm hoping true to size. If I try it on (and the matching top that I'm eyeing,), I will let you know!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> Thanks so much for posting the lookbook, I love it! I am obsessed with the white heels and this 70's dress....



This would look very pretty on you!


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Thanks jelly... Now we are talking isabel... This collection speaks to me!!!
> Haven't gotten from 2013 yet although wont mind the silea skirt..
> New collection is so marant vibe once again!



I know! Now to see the jackets from this collection...


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> I'm not sure! I'm hoping true to size. If I try it on (and the matching top that I'm eyeing,), I will let you know!



Oki. I just ordered sx38. 
Hope it works. Will let you know once I get it.


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> IM Resort 2014! Love the slouchy sweatshirts paired with miniskirts and cuffed pants.
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1



Oh my oh my... I have to go break a bank to be ready for next season. .. thanks jellybebe for sharing! 
I didn't know IM has resort collection.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Some of my fave looks:



Thanks for the scoop, jelly! I love the looks of this collection too but the prices could be .


----------



## jellybebe

rocket06 said:


> Oki. I just ordered sx38.
> Hope it works. Will let you know once I get it.



Nice! Please do share sizing!


----------



## bbagsforever

Not sure if you guys have seen this article...
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324354704578638002156146528.html#ixzz2cRDOxux7


----------



## am2022

nice article bbags...

Continuing on with this fabulous 2014 collection.. did you see this OTK boot?  
Not going to be a good year ush:


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> My absolute favourite


Oh, oh, I'm in trouble for this upcoming season.  I love all of it.


----------



## jellybebe

More


----------



## jellybebe

And another


----------



## jellybebe

Anyone else having trouble uploading photos on the updated app?


----------



## jellybebe

Love


----------



## jellybebe

One more


----------



## Veske_gal

jellybebe said:


> IM Resort 2014! Love the slouchy sweatshirts paired with miniskirts and cuffed pants.
> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1



Thanks for posting. Love the looks! Better start saving...


----------



## Sculli

Wearing my new boots for The first time .


----------



## tb-purselover

I know this is old news but I thought I would share anyways!  The Godart cropped pants from ss13 and crochet top from the previous ss12 season. Does anyone remember the name of the Crochet top?

The sandals are IM too from the same ss12 season. 

In my kid's room again lol. Kid's clean laundry on the bed has not been put away by the kids yet .


----------



## tb-purselover

Sculli said:


> Wearing my new boots for The first time .
> View attachment 2313876


Lovely boots!



jellybebe said:


> Love



All these pics you are posting of ss14 are making my heart sing!  So pretty and so IM.


----------



## arguspeace

tb-purselover said:


> I know this is old news but I thought I would share anyways!  The Godart cropped pants from ss13 and crochet top from the previous ss12 season. Does anyone remember the name of the Crochet top?
> 
> The sandals are IM too from the same ss12 season.
> 
> In my kid's room again lol. Kid's clean laundry on the bed has not been put away by the kids yet .
> 
> View attachment 2314261
> View attachment 2314262



Love the whole outfit!!!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> I know this is old news but I thought I would share anyways!  The Godart cropped pants from ss13 and crochet top from the previous ss12 season. Does anyone remember the name of the Crochet top?
> 
> The sandals are IM too from the same ss12 season.
> 
> In my kid's room again lol. Kid's clean laundry on the bed has not been put away by the kids yet .
> 
> View attachment 2314261
> View attachment 2314262




Super cute!  You look great!


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> Wearing my new boots for The first time .
> View attachment 2313876




Amazing- so super cool!  Are they comfortable?   Enjoy them!!


----------



## am2022

Hi tb looking cute as always... It's the tizzy shirt ...
We're sisters .. Excuse the super casual
Look ... Been nature tripping all summer 


tb-purselover said:


> I know this is old news but I thought I would share anyways!  The Godart cropped pants from ss13 and crochet top from the previous ss12 season. Does anyone remember the name of the Crochet top?
> 
> The sandals are IM too from the same ss12 season.
> 
> In my kid's room again lol. Kid's clean laundry on the bed has not been put away by the kids yet .
> 
> View attachment 2314261
> View attachment 2314262


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you!  I've been lagging on the posting pictures.  But I had to get this one posted.  I love these pants!



arguspeace said:


> Love the whole outfit!!!





mercer said:


> Super cute!  You look great!





mercer said:


> Amazing- so super cool!  Are they comfortable?   Enjoy them!!


Yes, they are comfortable for me.  The heel height is pretty much what I wear daily.  So, these feel great.  I couldn't walk, or run, a marathon in them.  But I don't walk around wishing I hadn't worn these sandals.  I don't feel pinching anywhere and they are very light weight and soft.  So I don't think about them at all ykwim?  I'm glad I got the lower heel height, the 4" ones would have killed my feel, I think.  I'm not use to any heel hight above 3.5".



amacasa said:


> Hi tb looking cute as always... It's the tizzy shirt ...
> We're sisters .. Excuse the super casual
> Look ... Been nature tripping all summer


Hi Ama!  Yes, that's it!  It is the Tizzy shirt.  We have the same shirt but I have the non-tie dye version.  It is just straight heather grey.  We are tizzy sisters .  I think we have quite a few IM pieces in common .  I also have that exact IM belt!  And Bobby sneakers .  You look super cute!  Casual and chic is always a winner for me!


----------



## am2022

We do have a lot of similar marant stuff- meadow belt , those rea sandals, fringe boot , dickers etc
Haven't gotten anything this year .... Been stopping myself from getting a pair of Carroll sandals and I hope I will be strong enough until it gets sold out...
I love love them but I know that I don't need them 


tb-purselover said:


> Thank you!  I've been lagging on the posting pictures.  But I had to get this one posted.  I love these pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are comfortable for me.  The heel height is pretty much what I wear daily.  So, these feel great.  I couldn't walk, or run, a marathon in them.  But I don't walk around wishing I hadn't worn these sandals.  I don't feel pinching anywhere and they are very light weight and soft.  So I don't think about them at all ykwim?  I'm glad I got the lower heel height, the 4" ones would have killed my feel, I think.  I'm not use to any heel hight above 3.5".
> 
> 
> Hi Ama!  Yes, that's it!  It is the Tizzy shirt.  We have the same shirt but I have the non-tie dye version.  It is just straight heather grey.  We are tizzy sisters .  I think we have quite a few IM pieces in common .  I also have that exact IM belt!  And Bobby sneakers .  You look super cute!  Casual and chic is always a winner for me!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Hi tb looking cute as always... It's the tizzy shirt ...
> We're sisters .. Excuse the super casual
> Look ... Been nature tripping all summer



So cute!  That's a perfect summer look!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> We do have a lot of similar marant stuff- meadow belt , those rea sandals, fringe boot , dickers etc
> Haven't gotten anything this year .... *Been stopping myself from getting a pair of Carroll sandals *and I hope I will be strong enough until it gets sold out...
> I love love them but I know that I don't need them



Good for you for holding out!  Much better then me.

I tried to hold out on the Carrolls, but the price was too good to pass up.  I was also in the "do not need camp" but it was all over once I tried them on.  Mental note to myself, do not walk into a IM boutique and try anything on.  I went in to treat myself to one thing and walked out with five pieces .

So far I am safe the rest of this year.  But I am really loving the ss14 collection so far...dangerously so.


----------



## jellybebe

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tried on a few things today


----------



## jellybebe

Really liked this dress but it had this weird open spot along the hem that was intentional


----------



## martapodoba

Hi everyone!
Could you help me with that online shop;
http://www.filucav.dk/

I ordered from them Isabel Marant sneakers, but I'm not so sure are they selling originals?
Anyone know that shop??
Thank you for answer.


----------



## Sculli

mercer said:


> Amazing- so super cool!  Are they comfortable?   Enjoy them!!



Hi mercer, they don't walk too comfortable, but it's ok when you walk a while. They are really high & if you have Broad feet it will be harder to walk in. I love them, they can fit most outfits.


----------



## evietiger

Very attempting but just bought 2 Chanel jackets and 2 Chanel dresses. 

Any one has this or see it IRP?  Will it ever go on sale? Would appreciate any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## am2022

This is the Aileen right?
Amazing indeed ...
Marant fur had tripled in price since 7 years ago
And based on marant  fur jackets from 3 seasons  ago, yes they do make it to first cut at barneys and Paris too but you have to be ready to jump after the first cut as others are going to pounce too ... 
Hope this helps
I have a brown and a black fur from marant
This grey fox I agree is special...


evietiger said:


> View attachment 2315057
> 
> 
> Very attempting but just bought 2 Chanel jackets and 2 Chanel dresses.
> 
> Any one has this or see it IRP?  Will it ever go on sale? Would appreciate any thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Really liked this dress but it had this weird open spot along the hem that was intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2314803
> View attachment 2314804




You look super cute!  The little open spot is weird!  I'm thinking I would catch it and rip it open.


----------



## muamua

Hey girls, I am a new Marant addict and I need a little help here...
I really love etien jacket but it was in 2011ss collection. Luckily, I found one new with tag on Ebay and I just purchased it but I was wondering if it is authentic. If anyone can take a look, I will really appreciate your help)))

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara..._Jackets&hash=item3a845a628c&autorefresh=true


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Really liked this dress but it had this weird open spot along the hem that was intentional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2314803
> View attachment 2314804


Both dresses look cute on you! But yeah that opening looks like it belongs on a sleeve.  Do I see a button? 

Did you find the Dulcie anywhere?


----------



## mercer

muamua said:


> Hey girls, I am a new Marant addict and I need a little help here...
> I really love etien jacket but it was in 2011ss collection. Luckily, I found one new with tag on Ebay and I just purchased it but I was wondering if it is authentic. If anyone can take a look, I will really appreciate your help)))
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Isabel-Mara..._Jackets&hash=item3a845a628c&autorefresh=true



I have the etien and that looks real to me.  It's a great jacket!


----------



## Calisto2

martapodoba said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could you help me with that online shop;
> http://www.filucav.dk/
> 
> I ordered from them Isabel Marant sneakers, but I'm not so sure are they selling originals?
> Anyone know that shop??
> Thank you for answer.


I ordered a pair of Marant boots, the berry boot, from filukav earlier this year and as far as I can tell they are authentic.  Not sure if this helps with the sneakers but I think that store sells authentic Marant (and other designers).


----------



## evietiger

amacasa said:


> This is the Aileen right?
> Amazing indeed ...
> Marant fur had tripled in price since 7 years ago
> And based on marant  fur jackets from 3 seasons  ago, yes they do make it to first cut at barneys and Paris too but you have to be ready to jump after the first cut as others are going to pounce too ...
> Hope this helps
> I have a brown and a black fur from marant
> This grey fox I agree is special...



Yes it is the Aileen! I do feel it is a special piece and like how chic Marant's fur pieces are. 

How is the fit? Is it true to size? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bbagsforever

I love the Marant furs...I have the brown one with the hood from a few years ago.

Here is a pic of me in the Otway boots and Abon shorts from last summer.


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> Still can't post pics in the upgraded app, help!



Hi jellybebe

Got my drune skirt sz38. It fits nicely on hip. My Hip sz is about 90cm. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> I love the Marant furs...I have the brown one with the hood from a few years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in the Otway boots and Abon shorts from last summer.


goodness gracious, you must be a model/fashion editor/IM collector for sure! You look great in this pic, thanks for sharing


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> goodness gracious, you must be a model/fashion editor/IM collector for sure! You look great in this pic, thanks for sharing



hahaha thanks flower....just an IM collector!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> I love the Marant furs...I have the brown one with the hood from a few years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in the Otway boots and Abon shorts from last summer.


Stunning!


----------



## jellybebe

rocket06 said:


> Hi jellybebe
> 
> Got my drune skirt sz38. It fits nicely on hip. My Hip sz is about 90cm. Will post a pic soon.



Thank you! I actually got the chance to try on the black one (not the colour I wanted) and it does fit TTS. However I'm not sure this style suits me that well!


----------



## jellybebe

I picked up a top and dress (all black including collar) by Etoile in my travels. Now I must really stop! I hope most of the collection has come out!


----------



## jellybebe

The top version of the dress I tried on. I love this top because one side has little snaps along the bottom so  you have the option of wearing the top a little loose or tighter at the bottom to complement higher-waisted bottoms.


----------



## ilsecita

jellybebe said:


> The top version of the dress I tried on. I love this top because one side has little snaps along the bottom so  you have the option of wearing the top a little loose or tighter at the bottom to complement higher-waisted bottoms.



I LOVE this top. What is it called?


----------



## HiromiT

Gorgeous!


bbagsforever said:


> I love the Marant furs...I have the brown one with the hood from a few years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in the Otway boots and Abon shorts from last summer.


----------



## HiromiT

Love your new pieces, especially the Ralf top! Is it silk, not viscose?

ETA:  Just looked it up -- it IS silk, which I prefer over viscose. Hmmm.



jellybebe said:


> I picked up a top and dress (all black including collar) by Etoile in my travels. Now I must really stop! I hope most of the collection has come out!


----------



## am2022

I am big fan of the Otways too... My DH calls them elf shoes though... 


bbagsforever said:


> I love the Marant furs...I have the brown one with the hood from a few years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of me in the Otway boots and Abon shorts from last summer.


----------



## jellybebe

ilsecita said:


> I LOVE this top. What is it called?



It's called the Ralf, and it comes in this dark blue and a cream colour. Love it. 

Hiromi- I think this top is silk but will double check to be sure. It's sort of a rougher chiffon-like silk (if it is silk, hence why I'm not totally sure). I love it though, and the gold detail is really pretty.


----------



## am2022

david coat alert at yoox!
http://www.yoox.com/us/41351867UJ/i..._newarrivalswomen80&cod10=41351867UJ&sizeId=4


----------



## ilsecita

jellybebe said:


> It's called the Ralf, and it comes in this dark blue and a cream colour. Love it.



Thank you so much! Loving the dark blue one, I think that's the one I'm gonna get! Thank u!!


----------



## jellybebe

ilsecita said:


> Thank you so much! Loving the dark blue one, I think that's the one I'm gonna get! Thank u!!



Yay! Hope you like it! I double checked and it is 100% silk.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Any leaked pictures from her collection for h&m?


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Yay! Hope you like it! I double checked and it is 100% silk.



Thanks for confirming -- it's such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## bbagsforever

The David coat has already sold out on Yoox....I was too slow! 

Another pic from me, this time in the Sumac- I have worn this jacket a lot this Summer. Perfect for not so warm English weather!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> The David coat has already sold out on Yoox....I was too slow!
> 
> Another pic from me, this time in the Sumac- I have worn this jacket a lot this Summer. Perfect for not so warm English weather!



I love this outfit.

For some reason I am really liking these leopard print pants from the mainline. Does anyone think they will make it to the sales?


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried on the _Ziggy_ from the mainline or the _Clover_ from Etoile?

I can't decide which to get, if any. I want a winter coat, when it's not too frigid outside, and then maybe Ill just stay indoors on those days.  lol

This year's coats and jackets are so appealing to me, I can only buy one or two things... but it doesn't seem to be very popular with our tPers... ?

Any opinions of either coat?


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the _Ziggy_ from the mainline or the _Clover_ from Etoile?
> 
> I can't decide which to get, if any. I want a winter coat, when it's not too frigid outside, and then maybe Ill just stay indoors on those days.  lol
> 
> This year's coats and jackets are so appealing to me, I can only buy one or two things... but it doesn't seem to be very popular with our tPers... ?
> 
> Any opinions of either coat?



I haven't tried either but I like the Clover better. I think that I saw it at TNT, but the fabric on the Ziggy might be nicer since it's from the mainline. I like Etoile's styles and cuts better but the mainline's quality is usually better overall.


----------



## Jayne1

Why is it so slow here?  Am I the only one who loves Fall 2013?  

Has anyone tried the Clover pea jacket?? I need help on sizing!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> I haven't tried either but I like the Clover better. I think that I saw it at TNT, but the fabric on the Ziggy might be nicer since it's from the mainline. I like Etoile's styles and cuts better but the mainline's quality is usually better overall.


I think you may have seen the Chester, which is a shorter Clover.  I don't think TNT got the Clover, unfortunately.  I tried the Chester and kind of hated its boxy shape on me.


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone know if IM is making a black jacket like this one from last year?


----------



## pellarin22

When does the resort 2014 show up in stores? I've been told that she always ships her line earlier than the other designers.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I love this outfit.
> 
> For some reason I am really liking these leopard print pants from the mainline. Does anyone think they will make it to the sales?


I love this print too and I am sure they'll make it to the sales (well I am hoping)
I don't know if I posted this mod pic before?


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> The David coat has already sold out on Yoox....I was too slow!
> 
> Another pic from me, this time in the Sumac- I have worn this jacket a lot this Summer. Perfect for not so warm English weather!


always looking so good, picture perfect


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> I love this print too and I am sure they'll make it to the sales (well I am hoping)
> I don't know if I posted this mod pic before?



I just love that dress and you wear it so well, flower! Quick question about Vanessa Bruno totes -- are the straps long enough to carry on the shoulder? TIA


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> I just love that dress and you wear it so well, flower! Quick question about Vanessa Bruno totes -- are the straps long enough to carry on the shoulder? TIA


thanks Hiromi! The cabas can be worn on the shoulder but since I am a bit big, the straps don't feel comfy on me.


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> thanks Hiromi! The cabas can be worn on the shoulder but since I am a bit big, the straps don't feel comfy on me.



that's helpful, thanks flower


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> I love this print too and I am sure they'll make it to the sales (well I am hoping)
> I don't know if I posted this mod pic before?



Very cute!!!


----------



## Eva1991

I'm not a huge fan of IM but this leather skirt worn by Petra Ecclestone makes me want to be a fan. lol

Thought I'd post it here for some style inspiration.


----------



## am2022

Eva - welcome... I understand about the reservations about marant.. as some of her stuff are more for the " younger" generation.. but then, if you look closely, she does have quite a few pieces that are " classics"  and not only that, she has a bit of magic off the hanger.. 
plus she does get it right in a lot of her shoes...

Anyways, i was eyeing this skirt in red leather as its now on sale at mrshoutlet.com
like many pieces nowadays - I stop and think before I take the plunge..
I know that i won't wear it enough hence I never went for it..
You should consider it... then show us mod pics lady!!!


Eva1991 said:


> I'm not a huge fan of IM but this leather skirt worn by Petra Ecclestone makes me want to be a fan. lol
> 
> Thought I'd post it here for some style inspiration.


----------



## mercer

Pretty Flower!  So amazingly lovely! 



flower71 said:


> I love this print too and I am sure they'll make it to the sales (well I am hoping)
> I don't know if I posted this mod pic before?


----------



## Eva1991

amacasa said:


> Eva - welcome... I understand about the reservations about marant.. as some of her stuff are more for the " younger" generation.. but then, if you look closely, she does have quite a few pieces that are " classics"  and not only that, she has a bit of magic off the hanger..
> plus she does get it right in a lot of her shoes...
> 
> Anyways, i was eyeing this skirt in red leather as its now on sale at mrshoutlet.com
> like many pieces nowadays - I stop and think before I take the plunge..
> I know that i won't wear it enough hence I never went for it..
> You should consider it... then show us mod pics lady!!!



Hi! Thanks! I'm young actually - 22 years old - and I like the boho chic style; I just felt IM didn't have what I was looking for. After some online research, I've found some things I really like from both the IM collection and the Etoile line - but I think I'll wait til winter sales start.

I checked the skirt and it's 60% off!!! Yay!!! BUT, as you said, I'm not sure if I'll wear it as much as I'd like. Gosh though... it's tempting! I think that I need to start my IM collection with pieces that will get more wear so I'm eyeing some shirts and pants right now. Let's see how it goes...

Here's another pic of Petra (one of my style icons) wearing IM.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Pretty Flower!  So amazingly lovely!


thank you mercer! How are you? It's been calm around here these days, I wonder what you all are up to?


----------



## Annaelle

In case anyone needs some sizing info:
I've bought a few new items this week 

The ifea jacket, the dulce jacket, the prewitt dress and a white cotton shirt from etoile


----------



## dbaby

Annaelle said:


> In case anyone needs some sizing info:
> I've bought a few new items this week
> 
> The ifea jacket, the dulce jacket, the prewitt dress and a white cotton shirt from etoile


I have the Ifea and the Presley (shirt version of the Prewitt)! I can't wait until it's actually cold enough for the jacket. I love the cutouts on the shirt!

I'm really curious about the Pacey jumpsuit version of the dress/shirt. Can anyone chime in?


----------



## Jayne1

Annaelle said:


> In case anyone needs some sizing info:
> I've bought a few new items this week
> 
> The ifea jacket, the dulce jacket, the prewitt dress and a white cotton shirt from etoile


Tell me about the Dulce jacket and how it fits!  Thank you.


----------



## Annaelle

Its quite tts, very oversized though, i'm a usually a 38 in IM jackets and that's what i took.

Although the 36 worked for me as well, depends what look you are going for..
IM sleeves are almost always on the short side for me, long arms, that's why i preferred the 38.

I also tried the 40 but that one was way to wide on my schoulders.


----------



## Jayne1

Annaelle said:


> Its quite tts, very oversized though, i'm a usually a 38 in IM jackets and that's what i took.
> 
> Although the 36 worked for me as well, depends what look you are going for..
> IM sleeves are almost always on the short side for me, long arms, that's why i preferred the 38.
> 
> I also tried the 40 but that one was way to wide on my schoulders.


Thank you!  

I don't care for the shorter sleeves, it always looks like I grew out of my coat, but I think when and if I get that jacket, I'll get my usual size...


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Tell me about the Dulce jacket and how it fits!  Thank you.



It's quite oversized. I got my usual Etoile size too, and it fits well in the shoulders but is definitely oversized through the body. I don't mind that though, because then I can layer thick sweaters.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> It's quite oversized. I got my usual Etoile size too, and it fits well in the shoulders but is definitely oversized through the body. I don't mind that though, because then I can layer thick sweaters.


I love the sound of it!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> thank you mercer! How are you? It's been calm around here these days, I wonder what you all are up to?



Hey sweetie!  Busy with work and trying not to buy anything for fall!  I've been picking up some nice summer deals, so it's not like i'm being _good_.  I just haven't been really bad. 

How about you?  Do you have your eye on anything?


----------



## am2022

Then you are the perfect age dear for marant aesthetics!!!
I suggest you go in a shop and try a dress/ shirt/ skirt  off the hanger... you will be surprised what looks like meh on the hanger actually comes to life when you wear them...
can't wait for your first IM piece!!!
Yes, petra is adorable in every way.. specially when she carries her pumpkin all around town!!!  



Eva1991 said:


> Hi! Thanks! I'm young actually - 22 years old - and I like the boho chic style; I just felt IM didn't have what I was looking for. After some online research, I've found some things I really like from both the IM collection and the Etoile line - but I think I'll wait til winter sales start.
> 
> I checked the skirt and it's 60% off!!! Yay!!! BUT, as you said, I'm not sure if I'll wear it as much as I'd like. Gosh though... it's tempting! I think that I need to start my IM collection with pieces that will get more wear so I'm eyeing some shirts and pants right now. Let's see how it goes...
> 
> Here's another pic of Petra (one of my style icons) wearing IM.


----------



## jellybebe

I love this sweatshirt - it looks so quintessentially Marant! Just wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I love this sweatshirt - it looks so quintessentially Marant! Just wish it wasn't so expensive.



I feel the same way!  Love everything but the price


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Hey sweetie!  Busy with work and trying not to buy anything for fall!  I've been picking up some nice summer deals, so it's not like i'm being _good_.  I just haven't been really bad.
> 
> How about you?  Do you have your eye on anything?


Nothing really on my wishlist this season...but next? I have calmed down and been  using what I already have in my closet. I added non IM items this season (Vanessa Bruno dress, a Paul Smith coat and sweater) and I hope to score on sale other sweaters. But I have been quite good and I have to continue.


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> I feel the same way!  Love everything but the price


Um, I agree. The prices are still crazy so just decided to stay away this time from temptation...


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> I love this print too and I am sure they'll make it to the sales (well I am hoping)
> I don't know if I posted this mod pic before?




Love this gorgeous dress on you *flower* and your VB tote too!!  I managed to grab the same dress on sale - couldn't believe my luck! - but haven't worn it yet.

Cute pic of Jane from sea of shoes wearing it with the Carol sandals -


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought a few old items, that I've been looking for forever. Now I only really need two more items, the Jacob boots and the racoon fur coat from FW10.


----------



## Sculli

I just received this etoile Presley blouse & prune skirt. I really like The skirt. The Scarlet boots go perfect with this set. .


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> I just received this etoile Presley blouse & prune skirt. I really like The skirt. The Scarlet boots go perfect with this set. .
> View attachment 2330298



Nice! I like how you bought separates instead of the dress, I was planning to do the same thing.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Um, I agree. The prices are still crazy so just decided to stay away this time from temptation...



Me too! I was bad this month and bought 2 Etoile items, the dress and the blouse. Now I am eyeing the leopard print pants from the mainline but will wait for the sales. I don't need them right now! I am trying to be good as well.


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> I just received this etoile Presley blouse & prune skirt. I really like The skirt. The Scarlet boots go perfect with this set. .
> View attachment 2330298



Very chic


----------



## HiromiT

Sculli said:


> I just received this etoile Presley blouse & prune skirt. I really like The skirt. The Scarlet boots go perfect with this set. .
> View attachment 2330298



Lovely! Is the skirt TTS?


----------



## lulu1982

Hey ladies!

So I just received the Khady leather jacket and I am so disappointed. The quality is horrible. Dare I say it looks cheap? The material on the zippers is CRAP. I am sending it back.


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I just received the Khady leather jacket and I am so disappointed. The quality is horrible. Dare I say it looks cheap? The material on the zippers is CRAP. I am sending it back.


Oh no!  Is the leather bad too?


----------



## lulu1982

Jayne1 said:


> Oh no!  Is the leather bad too?



The leather was ok...it was more the leather attached to the zipper was cut horribly and was discoloured.


----------



## Sculli

jellybebe said:


> Nice! I like how you bought separates instead of the dress, I was planning to do the same thing.


thanks, yes I like to make different combo's & I also tried the dress version, but it didn't look nice on me at all. 



arguspeace said:


> Very chic


Thank you!



HiromiT said:


> Lovely! Is the skirt TTS?


Thanks! Yes the skirt fits TTS.


----------



## Pembldon

Please can anyone tell me the difference between the Palma and the Dalma blouse and the Prune and the Drune skirt. Is it just the print or is the shape different. I've bought one blouse and one skirt (not sure which ones now!) but I hate it when a bit further down the line I find there was another version that was slightly better for me. TIA X


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone tried on the Lively  skirt?
http://www.isabelmarant.com/en/collections/isabel-marant/fall-winter-2013-2014/1298-15.html


----------



## dbaby

Pembldon said:


> Please can anyone tell me the difference between the Palma and the Dalma blouse and the Prune and the Drune skirt. Is it just the print or is the shape different. I've bought one blouse and one skirt (not sure which ones now!) but I hate it when a bit further down the line I find there was another version that was slightly better for me. TIA X



I believe it is just the print that is different. The Ps have the polka dot-ish print and the Ds have that graphic floral print. The name differences come in the shirt, dress, skirt, and jumpsuits.


----------



## Pembldon

Thanks, I thought so but sometimes there are such similar items where a small detail can make all the difference! 
The other thing I've bought this season is the Chester. I really love the shape but am starting to worry about how warm its actually going to be. It's not lined and I always forget just how cold it gets. Has anyone else who's got/ tried it got an opinion?x


----------



## juneping

just bought the York top from forward....no tax. yay


----------



## Jayne1

Pembldon said:


> The other thing I've bought this season is the Chester. I really love the shape but am starting to worry about how warm its actually going to be. It's not lined and I always forget just how cold it gets. Has anyone else who's got/ tried it got an opinion?x


So funny you said this -- I just bought the Clover, which is the longer version of the Chester.  Why she would make the same jacket a few inches longer, in the same season, is beyond me...

Anyway, it occurred to me that in frigid weather, an unlined coat is not the best thing to wear.  I think I can only wear it when it's around 0 to -5 °C and not much colder. Like you, I always forget how cold it can get.

Let's hope for a mild winter... 

I'm waiting for DHL to deliver it, as I type this.  I only tried on the Chester, which wasn't even finger tip length on me, so I thought it might be short and opted for the longer version.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Lovely! Is the skirt TTS?


Just getting your attention because we don't get visitor notifications, so I'm telling you in the IM thread...

I got my Clover from Matches.  It's not the same cut as the Chester.  I didn't think she would make the same cut!  It doesn't have a drop shoulder, like the Chester and it has higher armholes which are a touch snug and no wings or bulkiness at the sleeves.  The armholes and sleeves do that annoying thing (for me) where they are a bit snug and the sleeves a bit short.  Typical IM sleeves.  Not like the Chester at all.

Now I wish I had a chance to try, not necessarily buy, my size. I went down a size, and although I could have purchased my size, I was worried about bulkiness. My size may have been boxy, I may not have liked it and going down one size is a nice slim look... so if I bought my real, larger size, I would wonder if I should have gone down a size to a slimmer cut! Now I wonder the opposite. It's so nice to try things in store, isn't it? 

Anyway, I don't think I'll be wearing really bulky sweaters under this, the way I could have with the Chester, but I guess it's fine. It's not a freezing cold, winter coat, that's for sure.  And it's well above my knees, it's not long at all, so I prefer this length to  the Chester.

I only (!) paid 35% fees at the door. Last time it was 41%.  I don't know how they calculate things.

I can't get over how sloppy the Clover looked on you!  We are so different.   Oh and don't trust Gravity Pope SA's advise...  lol


----------



## Jayne1

Pembldon said:


> The other thing I've bought this season is the Chester. I really love the shape but am starting to worry about how warm its actually going to be. It's not lined and I always forget just how cold it gets. Has anyone else who's got/ tried it got an opinion?x


I just received my Clover, which is the same material as the Chester...

It's not really a winter coat, per se.  It is a cold weather coat, but I don't think I can wear mine in really freezing weather since it won't look as good with really bulky sweaters underneath. You can probably wear a bulky sweater under the Chester I would think.  If there is a cold north wind though, forget it.

What did you decide?  Are you thinking of returning yours?


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the pic...so lovely !
 And no I don't need a pair of Carrolls


Straight-Laced said:


> Love this gorgeous dress on you *flower* and your VB tote too!!  I managed to grab the same dress on sale - couldn't believe my luck! - but haven't worn it yet.
> 
> Cute pic of Jane from sea of shoes wearing it with the Carol sandals -


----------



## lulu1982

How much in duty did you pay? I am debating ordering the same item and I live in Canada as well.



Jayne1 said:


> Just getting your attention because we don't get visitor notifications, so I'm telling you in the IM thread...
> 
> I got my Clover from Matches.  It's not the same cut as the Chester.  I didn't think she would make the same cut!  It doesn't have a drop shoulder, like the Chester and it has higher armholes which are a touch snug and no wings or bulkiness at the sleeves.  The armholes and sleeves do that annoying thing (for me) where they are a bit snug and the sleeves a bit short.  Typical IM sleeves.  Not like the Chester at all.
> 
> Now I wish I had a chance to try, not necessarily buy, my size. I went down a size, and although I could have purchased my size, I was worried about bulkiness. My size may have been boxy, I may not have liked it and going down one size is a nice slim look... so if I bought my real, larger size, I would wonder if I should have gone down a size to a slimmer cut! Now I wonder the opposite. It's so nice to try things in store, isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I'll be wearing really bulky sweaters under this, the way I could have with the Chester, but I guess it's fine. It's not a freezing cold, winter coat, that's for sure.  And it's well above my knees, it's not long at all, so I prefer this length to  the Chester.
> 
> I only (!) paid 35% fees at the door. Last time it was 41%.  I don't know how they calculate things.
> 
> I can't get over how sloppy the Clover looked on you!  We are so different.   Oh and don't trust Gravity Pope SA's advise...  lol


----------



## muamua

Hi ladies, I asked for help to authenticate etien jacket days ago and I finally get my jacket today. I like the jacket but I was a little confused about how it looks on me. I think the shoulder is a little too much but the jacket makes me look nice... What do you ladies think? PS, I just moved back to my school dorm and its kind of messy(( Sorry for that!
I uploaded to flicker but have trouble to see the pic...here is the link, anyway))
http://www.flickr.com/photos/101697147@N03/9736316603/


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> How much in duty did you pay? I am debating ordering the same item and I live in Canada as well.


I payed exactly $226.05 at the door.

HiromiT may pay less because she's in BC, but I'm in ON... it was still a bit cheaper than buying it here.


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the pic...so lovely !
> *And no I don't need a pair of Carrolls*



Of course you don't dear


----------



## mercer

muamua said:


> Hi ladies, I asked for help to authenticate etien jacket days ago and I finally get my jacket today. I like the jacket but I was a little confused about how it looks on me. I think the shoulder is a little too much but the jacket makes me look nice... What do you ladies think? PS, I just moved back to my school dorm and its kind of messy(( Sorry for that!
> I uploaded to flicker but have trouble to see the pic...here is the link, anyway))
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/101697147@N03/9736316603/


You look super cute!  Those shoulders are challenging, but you can carry it off.  I took my Etien jacket to my tailor- she took out the shoulder pads and reworked the shoulders so they were natural.  She did a great job and I don't look like a line backer!


----------



## Pembldon

Jayne1 said:


> I just received my Clover, which is the same material as the Chester...
> 
> It's not really a winter coat, per se.  It is a cold weather coat, but I don't think I can wear mine in really freezing weather since it won't look as good with really bulky sweaters underneath. You can probably wear a bulky sweater under the Chester I would think.  If there is a cold north wind though, forget it.
> 
> What did you decide?  Are you thinking of returning yours?


I don't think I'll return it. I bought it over the phone from a small boutique so would be a hassle and expensive. The only other coat I liked from this season was the Felton but I had an APC parka last year and feel like I did the sporty/ casual look (plus I'm not sure i could go there with the fur thing). I do really like the shape and I know I'll see pics of people later on in the season and be gutted if I returned it. If I'd payed £300/ £350 for it I wouldn't have a problem, I just think nearly £500 for something that's not lined takes the mick a bit. How about you, is the clover a keeper? I tried it but I'm quite short so it was too long. In an ideal world I'd have the slimline arms of the clover with the length of the Chester and fully lined!!! What colour did you go for? X


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> just bought the York top from forward....no tax. yay



Which colour did you get?  I have the black and really want the burgundy now.


----------



## juneping

honeybunch said:


> Which colour did you get?  I have the black and really want the burgundy now.



Black....the white is too white and I prefer ecru but IM didn't make that color. I am a more black/white kind of gal...haha


----------



## juneping

muamua said:


> Hi ladies, I asked for help to authenticate etien jacket days ago and I finally get my jacket today. I like the jacket but I was a little confused about how it looks on me. I think the shoulder is a little too much but the jacket makes me look nice... What do you ladies think? PS, I just moved back to my school dorm and its kind of messy(( Sorry for that!
> I uploaded to flicker but have trouble to see the pic...here is the link, anyway))
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/101697147@N03/9736316603/



Looks nice on you. The shoulder design is nice and you have the body to pull it all. Enjoy....


----------



## Jayne1

Pembldon said:


> I don't think I'll return it. I bought it over the phone from a small boutique so would be a hassle and expensive. The only other coat I liked from this season was the Felton but I had an APC parka last year and feel like I did the sporty/ casual look (plus I'm not sure i could go there with the fur thing). I do really like the shape and I know I'll see pics of people later on in the season and be gutted if I returned it. If I'd payed £300/ £350 for it I wouldn't have a problem, I just think nearly £500 for something that's not lined takes the mick a bit. How about you, is the clover a keeper? I tried it but I'm quite short so it was too long. In an ideal world I'd have the slimline arms of the clover with the length of the Chester and fully lined!!! What colour did you go for? X


I know what you mean -- it's very expensive for what it is.

I kind of have to keep mine because I'm not sure how getting my taxes and duty back works with Matches.  I do like it, but it it has a limited range in terms of weather. The drop shoulder of the Chester kind of begs fro layering underneath, but not the Clover,  IMO.

The fabric has a nice cozy feel to it, so at least it's not itchy the way many IM unlined, wool jackets are.  Yes, a lined Clover/Chester would be ideal!  

I tried the black Chester in the store but bought a navy Clover from Matches. That's all they had.

You said you were in Canada... what province are you in?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> Black....the white is too white and I prefer ecru but IM didn't make that color. I am a more black/white kind of gal...haha


Your blog needs updating!


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> Black....the white is too white and I prefer ecru but IM didn't make that color. I am a more black/white kind of gal...haha



Good choice!  Did you go TTS or size up?


----------



## am2022

You are the cutest she-devil "S"!

A quick shout out to flower - looking quite pretty in your dress like Jane above !


Straight-Laced said:


> Of course you don't dear


----------



## am2022

Marant sizing had changed in the past 2 years
It
Used to be 0,1,2,3 for the longest time
Right now she uses 34,36,38,40,42

If you are size 0, then go with 34-36
38 is definitely size 4 and that's my go to
Size nowadays unless I'm
Diligent with my gym / vegetarian attempts 
Then I can do 36! 


evietiger said:


> Yes it is the Aileen! I do feel it is a special piece and like how chic Marant's fur pieces are.
> 
> How is the fit? Is it true to size? Thanks a lot!


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Your blog needs updating!


haha...i just got a new job and there's no one around me that can take photos for me...hopefully in the near future i'll be able to pick it up again.



honeybunch said:


> Good choice!  Did you go TTS or size up?


i actually sized up. i tried both the 38 and 40 and i like the way 40 feels. it doesn't really show off the pattern of the lace as much but i actually like the loose feel.


----------



## honeybunch

juneping said:


> haha...i just got a new job and there's no one around me that can take photos for me...hopefully in the near future i'll be able to pick it up again.
> 
> 
> i actually sized up. i tried both the 38 and 40 and i like the way 40 feels. it doesn't really show off the pattern of the lace as much but i actually like the loose feel.



Yeah, I went TTS in this and I wish I'd sized up.  Although there wasn't a lot of difference between the two sizes I tried.  When I get the burgundy I'll be sure to size up.  It looks better looser, in my opinion.


----------



## lulu1982

How is the quality on the Clover? I am debating buying it.


Jayne1 said:


> I know what you mean -- it's very expensive for what it is.
> 
> I kind of have to keep mine because I'm not sure how getting my taxes and duty back works with Matches.  I do like it, but it it has a limited range in terms of weather. The drop shoulder of the Chester kind of begs fro layering underneath, but not the Clover,  IMO.
> 
> The fabric has a nice cozy feel to it, so at least it's not itchy the way many IM unlined, wool jackets are.  Yes, a lined Clover/Chester would be ideal!
> 
> I tried the black Chester in the store but bought a navy Clover from Matches. That's all they had.
> 
> You said you were in Canada... what province are you in?


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> How is the quality on the Clover? I am debating buying it.


It's not too bad... I think it's made well. The fabric isn't too itchy for an unlined coat.  It has a nice utilitarian feel to it. I don't want to baby it.


----------



## geisha918

To the person(s) who purchased the cluster boot, would you be willing to post a photo? I am curious to see how shiny the leather is and how slouchy it really is. TIA!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

juneping said:


> Black....the white is too white and I prefer ecru but IM didn't make that color. I am a more black/white kind of gal...haha



I'm a fan of the black as well


----------



## lulu1982

Jayne1 said:


> It's not too bad... I think it's made well. The fabric isn't too itchy for an unlined coat.  It has a nice utilitarian feel to it. I don't want to baby it.



Does TNT carry it? Would love to see it in person before I order online.


----------



## Jayne1

lulu1982 said:


> Does TNT carry it? Would love to see it in person before I order online.


TNT has the Chester, which is shorter... they also have the collarless Clifford... but they didn't get the Clover.

I didn't bother checking with Holts or J&O.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Just getting your attention because we don't get visitor notifications, so I'm telling you in the IM thread...
> 
> I got my Clover from Matches.  It's not the same cut as the Chester.  I didn't think she would make the same cut!  It doesn't have a drop shoulder, like the Chester and it has higher armholes which are a touch snug and no wings or bulkiness at the sleeves.  The armholes and sleeves do that annoying thing (for me) where they are a bit snug and the sleeves a bit short.  Typical IM sleeves.  Not like the Chester at all.
> 
> Now I wish I had a chance to try, not necessarily buy, my size. I went down a size, and although I could have purchased my size, I was worried about bulkiness. My size may have been boxy, I may not have liked it and going down one size is a nice slim look... so if I bought my real, larger size, I would wonder if I should have gone down a size to a slimmer cut! Now I wonder the opposite. It's so nice to try things in store, isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, I don't think I'll be wearing really bulky sweaters under this, the way I could have with the Chester, but I guess it's fine. It's not a freezing cold, winter coat, that's for sure.  And it's well above my knees, it's not long at all, so I prefer this length to  the Chester.
> 
> I only (!) paid 35% fees at the door. Last time it was 41%.  I don't know how they calculate things.
> 
> I can't get over how sloppy the Clover looked on you!  We are so different.   Oh and don't trust Gravity Pope SA's advise...  lol



Oh YAY, congrats on the Clover! I'm so glad the sizing worked out (despite your second guesses ). In the end, slimming is always preferred, right?

I didn't get the chance to post earlier but read your message on Friday while I was at the dentist who happens to be close to Gravity Pope. So I popped over to compare the Chester and Clover.

And you're right -- they are different coats! The front is the same, which is maybe what the SA was comparing only. But the backs are different. I attached some photos in case anyone wants to know.

I was hoping that the Chester, being shorter, might look better on me. But no,  it was just as sloppy and overwhelming in my size. Sadly I don't have  the physique for these coats. 

I always pay 35% for Matches. How weird that you paid 41% that last time!

1st pic: Chester
2nd pic: Clover
3rd pic: Me in the Chester


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh YAY, congrats on the Clover! I'm so glad the sizing worked out (despite your second guesses ). In the end, slimming is always preferred, right?
> 
> I didn't get the chance to post earlier but read your message on Friday while I was at the dentist who happens to be close to Gravity Pope. So I popped over to compare the Chester and Clover.
> 
> And you're right -- they are different coats! The front is the same, which is maybe what the SA was comparing only. But the backs are different. I attached some photos in case anyone wants to know.
> 
> I was hoping that the Chester, being shorter, might look better on me. But no,  it was just as sloppy and overwhelming in my size. Sadly I don't have  the physique for these coats.
> 
> I always pay 35% for Matches. How weird that you paid 41% that last time!
> 
> 1st pic: Chester
> 2nd pic: Clover
> 3rd pic: Me in the Chester


See what I mean about those Chester sleeves?  The drop sleeve causes a bulkiness, which  on me, is not good.  There is none of that on the Clover.

What size Chester is that?  It's so big on you!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> See what I mean about those Chester sleeves?  The drop sleeve causes a bulkiness, which  on me, is not good.  There is none of that on the Clover.
> 
> What size Chester is that?  It's so big on you!



It's a 36. Both coats look the same on me


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> It's a 36. Both coats look the same on me


So odd. they are so different on me.  lol

Have you worn your Clifford? I had a chance to the other night when it finally got a little chilly. I tried so many tops and none looked right.  I finally settled on a Wang crew neck tee because his crew necks are sort of loose and droopy.  Anything too low cut looked weird.

I asked my husband what he thought and he looked for a few seconds and said, "Is it the top? Do you think you need a heavier top?"

I think he was subconsciously missing a collar on the jacket and that's why he thought the top might be wrong.  You can't even see much of the top because the jacket stays sort of closed even when it's not buttoned up, so all you see is the crew neck area of the top.

I need to find the right top for this jacket but I don't want to spend more money to do so.  I must have something in my closet!  What did you decide on?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> So odd. they are so different on me.  lol
> 
> Have you worn your Clifford? I had a chance to the other night when it finally got a little chilly. I tried so many tops and none looked right.  I finally settled on a Wang crew neck tee because his crew necks are sort of loose and droopy.  Anything too low cut looked weird.
> 
> I asked my husband what he thought and he looked for a few seconds and said, "Is it the top? Do you think you need a heavier top?"
> 
> I think he was subconsciously missing a collar on the jacket and that's why he thought the top might be wrong.  You can't even see much of the top because the jacket stays sort of closed even when it's not buttoned up, so all you see is the crew neck area of the top.
> 
> I need to find the right top for this jacket but I don't want to spend more money to do so.  I must have something in my closet!  What did you decide on?



Ah, you took it out for a spin! Did you try with one of your scarves -- we know you have plenty of gorgeous ones! Or do you have any high crew neck tops? I'm thinking a higher neckline might look better. 

I'm definitely wearing a scarf with mine /bc I don't like the look or feel of my neck bare. Oh why the heck did I get the Clifford then??? 

Or what about an infinity scarf that would serve as a kind of removable collar? I'm considering something like these:

http://aritzia.com/Babaton-ROY-SCARF/46098,default,pd.html?dwvar_46098_color=7275#start=10

http://aritzia.com/Babaton-PAUL-SCA...dwvar_48980_color=6027#lastViewed=10&start=16

http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/151272132/alpaca-infinity-scarf-organic-wool-loop

http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/150651553/baby-alpaca-knit-infinity-scarf-hand?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ah, you took it out for a spin! Did you try with one of your scarves -- we know you have plenty of gorgeous ones! Or do you have any high crew neck tops? I'm thinking a higher neckline might look better.
> 
> I'm definitely wearing a scarf with mine /bc I don't like the look or feel of my neck bare. Oh why the heck did I get the Clifford then???
> 
> Or what about an infinity scarf that would serve as a kind of removable collar? I'm considering something like these:
> 
> http://aritzia.com/Babaton-ROY-SCARF/46098,default,pd.html?dwvar_46098_color=7275#start=10
> 
> http://aritzia.com/Babaton-PAUL-SCA...dwvar_48980_color=6027#lastViewed=10&start=16
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/151272132/alpaca-infinity-scarf-organic-wool-loop
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/150651553/baby-alpaca-knit-infinity-scarf-hand?ref=shop_home_active


I'm worried anything too high of a crew neck will look very preppy. I can't do preppy. I also think if a crew neck is too light in colour, it will look like those Nehru Jackets from the '60s that were so trendy for a second or two.

Strangely, all my Sarti scarves seem to be the wrong fabric.  They're too smooth and the jacket material is smooth and it doesn't feel right.  Also the length of my Sarti scarves are so long and it covers up too much of the jacket... or something.  I don't know.

I do know I don't like my Sarti scarves with my Clover either, so I think it's the textures that I don't like together.

Why did I buy two jackets with the exact same fabric?  I wasn't thinking clearly, although I do like the fabric.  

I'll check out the scarves you suggested...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm worried anything too high of a crew neck will look very preppy. I can't do preppy. I also think if a crew neck is too light in colour, it will look like those Nehru Jackets from the '60s that were so trendy for a second or two.
> 
> Strangely, all my Sarti scarves seem to be the wrong fabric.  They're too smooth and the jacket material is smooth and it doesn't feel right.  Also the length of my Sarti scarves are so long and it covers up too much of the jacket... or something.  I don't know.
> 
> I do know I don't like my Sarti scarves with my Clover either, so I think it's the textures that I don't like together.
> 
> Why did I buy two jackets with the exact same fabric?  I wasn't thinking clearly, although I do like the fabric.
> 
> I'll check out the scarves you suggested...



Haha, I bet Nehru jackets will make a comeback...for another few seconds. Apparently culottes are returning next spring. There's nothing new in fashion. 

Hmm, you're right about the Sartis. I wonder if a heavier scarf with more texture would be better? I did try my Sartis with the Clifford and it was kinda meh. Not terrible but not as great as I'd imagined.

You've gotten me excited about the Clifford so I'm going to try some different tops and scarves! Will post some pics if I come up with anything decent.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
Here is a mod pic of the Hippo jacket and Natalia skirt...oh and Poppy's. Basically a head to toe IM look! hee hee.


----------



## Veske_gal

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought a few old items, that I've been looking for forever. Now I only really need two more items, the Jacob boots and the racoon fur coat from FW10.



Just bought the same shoes   love them! 

I too keep a list of old things i'm looking for secondhand, there is just some things i cannot forget! 

Good luck in your search....


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Veske_gal said:


> Just bought the same shoes   love them!
> 
> I too keep a list of old things i'm looking for secondhand, there is just some things i cannot forget!
> 
> Good luck in your search....



Thank you so much, and right back at ya! 

I keep a list on my phone, my holy grail list, I hope I'll get my hands on most on them one day. So far it's going very well!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Here is a mod pic of the Hippo jacket and Natalia skirt...oh and Poppy's. Basically a head to toe IM look! hee hee.



Super cute fall transition look!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> Here is a mod pic of the Hippo jacket and Natalia skirt...oh and Poppy's. Basically a head to toe IM look! hee hee.


Beyond stunning.  I keep saying the same thing...


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Haha, I bet Nehru jackets will make a comeback...for another few seconds. Apparently culottes are returning next spring. There's nothing new in fashion.
> 
> Hmm, you're right about the Sartis. I wonder if a heavier scarf with more texture would be better? I did try my Sartis with the Clifford and it was kinda meh. Not terrible but not as great as I'd imagined.
> 
> You've gotten me excited about the Clifford so I'm going to try some different tops and scarves! Will post some pics if I come up with anything decent.


I can't even find anything on line to inspire me.  Maybe the last picture, #5, which makes it like a boatneck?  I don't like boat necks... I guess I'll stick with #2...

You have to update me on what you end up wearing with the Clifford.


----------



## HiromiT

Hmm, I'm going to try all but #2 . I like the look of a high collar/neckline to frame my face. Maybe I'll even do a turtleneck!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I can't even find anything on line to inspire me.  Maybe the last picture, #5, which makes it like a boatneck?  I don't like boat necks... I guess I'll stick with #2...
> 
> You have to update me on what you end up wearing with the Clifford.



whoops, forgot to quote you.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Hmm, I'm going to try all but #2 . I like the look of a high collar/neckline to frame my face. Maybe I'll even do a turtleneck!


I quoted you/asked you a question, in the Sarti thread -- let me know what you think!

About the Clifford -- Do you dislike #2 only because it doesn't suit you or do you dislike it because it's not the best thing for that jacket?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I quoted you/asked you a question, in the Sarti thread -- let me know what you think!
> 
> About the Clifford -- Do you dislike #2 only because it doesn't suit you or do you dislike it because it's not the best thing for that jacket?



No, it's a personal preference -- I just don't like the look of my bare neck. I love how others can wear scoop and v-necks!

Off to the FS thread.


----------



## Veske_gal

caroulemapoulen said:


> i keep a list on my phone, my holy grail list, i hope i'll get my hands on most on them one day. So far it's going very well!



&#128515; &#128077;


----------



## juneping

anybody know when's the fashion show? I am waiting excitingly...


----------



## lilias_13

Hello ladies, 
You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Jayne1

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.


That's not you, is it?  We have gorgeous models on this forum!  

What is under the sweater, sticking out?  I like it too.


----------



## lilias_13

Jayne1 said:


> That's not you, is it?  We have gorgeous models on this forum!
> 
> What is under the sweater, sticking out?  I like it too.



Ha,ha,ha, that's soo sweet 

Underneath I'm wearing a silk studded top also by Isabel Marant; I don't know what it's called


----------



## mercer

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.



You look fantastic!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> anybody know when's the fashion show? I am waiting excitingly...



Friday, September 27th.  I can't wait!


----------



## HiromiT

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.



Simply WOW! Love your Celine oxfords too.


----------



## lilias_13

mercer said:


> You look fantastic!


Thank you mercer



HiromiT said:


> Simply WOW! Love your Celine oxfords too.


Thank you HiromiT! 
They are my new favorite shoes.


----------



## Sculli

This Isabel marant pour hm jacket looks great. The whole collection will be seen in the next French vogue that will be out this Friday. .


----------



## Sculli

Sculli said:


> This Isabel marant pour hm jacket looks great. The whole collection will be seen in the next French vogue that will be out this Friday. .
> View attachment 2344214



I meant French Elle magazine


----------



## xinachan

Sculli said:


> I meant French Elle magazine


Just find this link after seeing the amazing jacket you have posted! 
http://www.style-laboratory.net/2013/09/fashion-a-sneak-peek-at-isabel-marant-pour-hm/


----------



## am2022

so gorgeous lilias!!! Celine oxfords TDF!



lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## juneping

the collection looks like a mixture of all her popular items...I don't know. part of me felt it's nice to have IM at a more affordable price but part of me felt why they look like the IM items I bought couple seasons back...the boots look like mony except the heels....
the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!".....


----------



## HiromiT

Based on the released pics, a lot of the H&M pieces look like stuff from previous seasons. Meh.


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> the collection looks like a mixture of all her popular items...I don't know. part of me felt it's nice to have IM at a more affordable price but part of me felt why they look like the IM items I bought couple seasons back...the boots look like mony except the heels....
> *the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!"*.....


That's what I was thinking... it devalues her mainline/Etoile pieces that were already purchased for a lot of money.


----------



## lilias_13

amacasa said:


> so gorgeous lilias!!! Celine oxfords TDF!


So kind of you to say that amacasa. Thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm not happy about this.  lol  I have a coat and jacket that looks like this.  Maybe mine has better fabric?  Who else has boots like this?


----------



## Sculli

juneping said:


> the collection looks like a mixture of all her popular items...I don't know. part of me felt it's nice to have IM at a more affordable price but part of me felt why they look like the IM items I bought couple seasons back...the boots look like mony except the heels....
> the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!".....





HiromiT said:


> Based on the released pics, a lot of the H&M pieces look like stuff from previous seasons. Meh.





Jayne1 said:


> That's what I was thinking... it devalues her mainline/Etoile pieces that were already purchased for a lot of money.





Jayne1 said:


> I'm not happy about this.  lol  I have a coat and jacket that looks like this.  Maybe mine has better fabric?  Who else has boots like this?



Jayne1, I wouldn't worry to much about this. Ofcourse they don't use the same fabric as the maine and etoile line. These collabs are all just to make the brand more wellknown for the common public, so they need to come out with some of their bestseller pieces. People who knows Marant will see right away from which line it is right, so no devalue in my opinion? ...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not happy about this.  lol  I have a coat and jacket that looks like this.  Maybe mine has better fabric?  Who else has boots like this?



I honestly think the H&M version will use inferior fabrics. That's what they've done in every designer collab except for the odd piece here and there. The double-breasted coat already looks so stiff in the pic -- I bet it will feel like cardboard.  I mean, IM already uses a mix of natural and synthetic fibres in her mainline/Etoile collections, so I can't imagine her using better fibres for H&M, you know?


----------



## HiromiT

Sculli said:


> Jayne1, I wouldn't worry to much about this. Ofcourse they don't use the same fabric as the maine and etoile line. *These collabs are all just to make the brand more wellknown for the common public*, so they need to come out with some of their bestseller pieces. People who knows Marant will see right away from which line it is right, so no devalue in my opinion? ...



Exactly!


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> the collection looks like a mixture of all her popular items...I don't know. part of me felt it's nice to have IM at a more affordable price but part of me felt why they look like the IM items I bought couple seasons back...the boots look like mony except the heels....
> the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!".....



This is exactly what I was thinking! They just look like items she released last year and the year before, but are probably made from cheaper materials.


----------



## pellarin22

I like some of the pieces but  I think they will definitely use cheaper materials to make them.


----------



## Jayne1

More.  Look familiar?


----------



## Jayne1

Last of the leaked pictures.  Great. they put my non H&M, IM jacket, sweater and tee on the guy.


----------



## muamua

I kind of figure out why ppl might be upset and I totally agree...I might purchase the jacket and one of the boots but I am just so struggling to do so because I dont want to purchase HM for its poor quality...BTW, I dont know if there would be many people lining up in Boston...


----------



## rocket06

Anyone has tried mindy printed silk-chiffon top? Standard sizing?


----------



## juneping

oops wrong post..


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not happy about this.  lol  I have a coat and jacket that looks like this.  Maybe mine has better fabric?  Who else has boots like this?



me..lol
but i can see the quality is bad from the pix


----------



## juneping

love this whole look, so chic...going to wear my white jeans tomorrow...haha





love this pair of jeans....reminded me of miro jeans. hope they'll come in black
are they wax-coated?? sigh...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!".....



Exactly!  I would be furious!

Overall, I"m just annoyed this will all end up on ebay for stupid prices.  More dreck to sift through.  Between that Italian seller with the fakes and the "Isabel Marant Inspired" junk, it takes forever to find anything worth bidding on.


----------



## mercer

Spring sneak peek! http://instagram.com/p/epQVbeIjzW/


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Spring sneak peek! http://instagram.com/p/epQVbeIjzW/


Oh man, I am in so much trouble...

Thanks for posting!!!  I love it.  So very beautiful.


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> I'm not happy about this.  lol  I have a coat and jacket that looks like this.  Maybe mine has better fabric?  Who else has boots like this?


Boy, I do think it is chic, but am a bit unhappy about it looking like remakes from previous seasons.  It does look like the fabrics are cheaper looking.  But it is sad that when I wear my previous season pieces they could be mistaken for IM for H&M.

ITA mercer, it will be marked up on *Bay.


----------



## Raphaela

Sculli said:


> This Isabel marant pour hm jacket looks great. The whole collection will be seen in the next French vogue that will be out this Friday. .
> View attachment 2344214



Wow!  I've never bothered with the H&M designer collabs, but this one made my jaw drop.


----------



## flower71

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.


Hello gorgeous!! The whole outfit is perfect! Esp with Céline shoes...You know you have to keep the pics coming?


----------



## arguspeace

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> You've been posting such great info about the items in the new collection.
> Here is a pic with the bolton sweater. Thanks for letting me share.



You look stunning!  Love the Celines and YSL too


----------



## arguspeace

Sculli said:


> Jayne1, I wouldn't worry to much about this. Ofcourse they don't use the same fabric as the maine and etoile line. These collabs are all just to make the brand more wellknown for the common public, so they need to come out with some of their bestseller pieces. People who knows Marant will see right away from which line it is right, so no devalue in my opinion? ...



I see your point but I don't think I will be lining up for this.  The pictures make the items look very similar, like the 3.1 philip lim and target collab.  Isabel Marant was quoted as saying this collection is to make her mark with her signature pieces.  She already has in my opinion.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Spring sneak peek! http://instagram.com/p/epQVbeIjzW/


 
it gives me an error message..."page not found"...


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> it gives me an error message..."page not found"...


ooh they just removed the video. I wonder why? It was working as of this morning.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> ooh they just removed the video. I wonder why? It was working as of this morning.


Yes, I saw it -- it was just a short little thing to entice us, a model, some shoes...


----------



## lilias_13

flower71 said:


> Hello gorgeous!! The whole outfit is perfect! Esp with Céline shoes...You know you have to keep the pics coming?


Flower, you are just too lovely  Thank you!



arguspeace said:


> You look stunning!  Love the Celines and YSL too



Oh arguspeace, so kind  Thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

More H&M


----------



## Jayne1

This stuff better fall apart after a few wearings, that's all I can say...


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> This stuff better fall apart after a few wearings, that's all I can say...



ahahahahaha! I'm saving my money for the regular line.  This all looks like it would melt near an open flame.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> it gives me an error message..."page not found"...



It was a quick little film!  From what I could tell- no crazy patterns like last summer.  Can't wait to see the new collection!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> ahahahahaha! I'm saving my money for the regular line.  This all looks like it would melt near an open flame.



Hahaha! Agreed.


----------



## Paris Darling

Here is a link to all (?) the photo's *with *prices: http://www.ilovefashionnews.nl/2013/09/26/reveal-alle-items-van-isabel-marant-voor-hm-en-de-prijzen/


----------



## ElleFlowers

Please find the complete collection Isabel Marant for H&M under the following link

http://www.grazia.nl/fashion/uitgele...marant-hm.html

Sorry for the Dutch, but you can click on the pics.

I love all the items, but I must say that most items are copies of her previous collections! If you have invested in one of her expensive pieces in the past you will find a probably way cheaper version at H&M now. She even promised the same quality.

The fringed boots with cone heel, the renell jeans copy, the yosemite vest, embellished jacket, oversized coat, lace tops.....its like hello old collections?! 

I would have expected her to design something new and fresh with the famous IM signature ofcourse. In stead she now makes people feel sorry for buying a 600 euro vest 2 years ago which they can now buy for less and can be seen on every person in the street. Good commercial thinking though, you can still earn tons of money on your old collections, who can say that? Smart.

Sorry but this is just my view on this...

However I am weak and I will probably buy a few pieces (hello I can now have the renell jeans for probably 100 euro!). Thanks Isabel Marant. I will wait a couple years for your next H&M collection.


----------



## ElleFlowers

pellarin22 said:


> I like some of the pieces but  I think they will definitely use cheaper materials to make them.





jellybebe said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking! They just look like items she released last year and the year before, but are probably made from cheaper materials.



Oh come on, now we are all hoping that the H&M items are all made out of crap to justify the prices of her main line? If the items are made out of cotton fabric, it will be just fine to wear I suppose. She promised the well know hand made quality. Congrats with the 4k embellished tie dye jacket of last year, you can now get it for 300, and people will think its a real H&M haha.

You think this devalues her previous collections? Ofcourse it does! Even more if these are cheap rip offs made of synthetic fabrics. Does Isabel care? No because the second hand market does not provide her with any value. She wants you to buy her new line, not the older collections on ebay. Moreover most of the H&M customers dont own any IM, and will become well known with the brand now. This creates new customers. Win win I say. Did i forget to mention that this collaboration will earn her millions (on old designs)?


----------



## arguspeace

ElleFlowers said:


> Oh come on, now we are all hoping that the H&M items are all made out of crap to justify the prices of her main line? If the items are made out of cotton fabric, it will be just fine to wear I suppose. She promised the well know hand made quality. Congrats with the 4k embellished tie dye jacket of last year, you can now get it for 300, and people will think its a real H&M haha.
> 
> You think this devalues her previous collections? Ofcourse it does! Even more if these are cheap rip offs made of synthetic fabrics. Does Isabel care? No because the second hand market does not provide her with any value. She wants you to buy her new line, not the older collections on ebay. Moreover most of the H&M customers dont own any IM, and will become well known with the brand now. This creates new customers. Win win I say. Did i forget to mention that this collaboration will earn her millions (on old designs)?



Well said ElleFlowers!  This is why I think her comment about making a mark with her signature items doesn't make sense


----------



## ElleFlowers

arguspeace said:


> Well said ElleFlowers!  This is why I think her comment about making a mark with her signature items doesn't make sense



Thanks Arguspeace. I am a sucker for Isabel Marant and will still probably be after this H&M faux pas, however I am a bit disappointed since I think Isabel has shown to value commercial success over her artistic success. I just can't believe she would rip off her old designs (they're not even inspired) to earn some money. She must feel that her commercial success is likely to diminish soon and has taken the road of the quick money before the hype is gone.

The same happened with Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren etc. They have completely commercially exploited their brand. Thats what you do when you start selling everything with a big pony on it. It made them rich, well know, but far from progressive and chique (the runway line is not that bad though but is suffering).

I think its time she starts selling perfume and t-shirts with big Isabel Marant logo.


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> the collection looks like a mixture of all her popular items...I don't know. part of me felt it's nice to have IM at a more affordable price but part of me felt why they look like the IM items I bought couple seasons back...the boots look like mony except the heels....
> the jacket which looked like the jacket from the s/s of 2012....can you imagine when someone wear the real thing (4K) and have ppl said "ah, it's from H&M!!!!".....


I totally agree with you- I wish the pieces weren't so similar to her mainline originals. I have the Renell jeans from a few seasons ago and was a bit disappointed to see she has reproduced them for H&M. They are not so original now.


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> I honestly think the H&M version will use inferior fabrics. That's what they've done in every designer collab except for the odd piece here and there. The double-breasted coat already looks so stiff in the pic -- I bet it will feel like cardboard.  I mean, IM already uses a mix of natural and synthetic fibres in her mainline/Etoile collections, so I can't imagine her using better fibres for H&M, you know?


Interestingly I read an article where IM says she is not using inferior fabrics for H&M, rather the sheer volume of production allows her to decrease the price so dramatically. For example she might produce 100 blouses normally, but H&M will produce 10,000.

Hmn....we'll see. I am expecting the quality to be poor.


----------



## dbaby

bbagsforever said:


> Interestingly I read an article where IM says she is not using inferior fabrics for H&M, rather the sheer volume of production allows her to decrease the price so dramatically. For example she might produce 100 blouses normally, but H&M will produce 10,000.
> 
> Hmn....we'll see. I am expecting the quality to be poor.


I'm surprised that she's actually saying we've all been paying hundreds for shirts that are equal in quality and design as these mass-produced ones. Hmmm....


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> I totally agree with you- I wish the pieces weren't so similar to her mainline originals. I have the Renell jeans from a few seasons ago and was a bit disappointed to see she has reproduced them for H&M. They are not so original now.


 
I could see jeans were inspired by renell but I think the cuts and pattern are quite diff from the orig....but we can't be sure until it comes out.
I am sorry to say I am bit peeved about the reincarnation....


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Interestingly I read an article where IM says she is not using inferior fabrics for H&M, rather the sheer volume of production allows her to decrease the price so dramatically. For example she might produce 100 blouses normally, but H&M will produce 10,000.
> 
> Hmn....we'll see. I am expecting the quality to be poor.


 
I was eyeing the loose jacket (the one with white jeans I posted earlier) and I saw the close up of it....I felt it looks bit cheap. may be its just the screen, again we can't be sure until we see it in person.



dbaby said:


> I'm surprised that she's actually saying we've all been paying hundreds for shirts that are equal in quality and design as these mass-produced ones. Hmmm....


 
well, the mark up in retail is insane. I am sure if her main line is 90% off, she'll still be making money. actually long time ago when someone from retail told me that. not about IM though, just in general.


----------



## Alegory

I was at the store this weekend and saw all the stuff in the regular brand it looks so similar or they took inspiration from it ! 
H&M has done this IM look for like 5 seasons ! I like it but I wanted something that looked original to the brand ! 

HM has good collaborations but they alway redo something at a reasonable price point that compromises the quality


----------



## mellibelly

I have to admit I'm disappointed that these h&m pieces are such direct copies of her mainline.

I paid something like $500 for the Palladium belt and here it is for h&m at a fraction of the price. So now when I wear it, people will think it's h&m. Fantastic.





And an exact copy of the Gunay? I bought this jacket NWT last year on ebay and the post office lost it. I was devastated but now I'm glad I didn't get it. I would have felt like such a chump spending the money when there's an exact copy at h&m.





The quality of her clothing isn't exceptional, so I can't imagine a huge difference with h&m. Those linen t shirts, how is a linen t from etoile any different than the h&m linen tee? Sigh. I'll probably try to buy the the h&m sweatpants though, they look like cotton.


----------



## mellibelly

Oh who am I kidding, I'll try and get her gunay knockoff too. It looks IDENTICAL other than the lack of a silk lining. But only if the collection is online. No way I'm going to an h&m store.


----------



## juneping

mellibelly said:


> I have to admit I'm disappointed that these h&m pieces are such direct copies of her mainline.
> 
> I paid something like $500 for the Palladium belt and here it is for h&m at a fraction of the price. So now when I wear it, people will think it's h&m. Fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And an exact copy of the Gunay? I bought this jacket NWT last year on ebay and the post office lost it. I was devastated but now I'm glad I didn't get it. I would have felt like such a chump spending the money when there's an exact copy at h&m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of her clothing isn't exceptional, so I can't imagine a huge difference with h&m. Those linen t shirts, how is a linen t from etoile any different than the h&m linen tee? Sigh. I'll probably try to buy the the h&m sweatpants though, they look like cotton.


 
that belt is on my wish list...
I think I will be focused on accessories...I want the leather pants but they're like 300 bucks. I know with that price range they'll split at the butt seam....


----------



## jellybebe

I like a couple of the sweaters but there is also no way I will (or can) line up at an H&M.


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> I totally agree with you- I wish the pieces weren't so similar to her mainline originals. I have the Renell jeans from a few seasons ago and was a bit disappointed to see she has reproduced them for H&M. They are not so original now.


Not as original and not as special.  

H&M is famous for fast fashion... their items will fall apart before they fall out of fashion.  That's what they're known for. I'm hoping it will be the same with the IM collaboration.


----------



## mercer

So....what do you think about spring 2014? 

I love the flat sandals.  Hate the ruffles!  Like gigantic adult christening gowns! Some great pieces and some misses (for me, anyway).  What do you think?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> So....what do you think about spring 2014?
> 
> I love the flat sandals.  Hate the ruffles!  Like gigantic adult christening gowns! Some great pieces and some misses (for me, anyway).  What do you think?


 
can you share a link? I am dying to see some pix...


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> can you share a link? I am dying to see some pix...



http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/slideshow/S2014RTW-IMARANT/#1


----------



## jellybebe

http://www.fashionologie.com/Isabel-Marant-Spring-2014-Runway-Show-Paris-Fashion-Week-31911650


----------



## juneping

my two fav looks....I am surprised the shoes aren't that versatile for everyday...


----------



## Sculli

mercer said:


> So....what do you think about spring 2014?
> 
> I love the flat sandals.  Hate the ruffles!  Like gigantic adult christening gowns! Some great pieces and some misses (for me, anyway).  What do you think?



I'm not really into this collection, from all looks I like this dress & these heels The best. You're right, too much ruffles, it looks like she got inspiration from spain. . I'm more into her pre-spring collection pieces.


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> So....what do you think about spring 2014?
> 
> I love the flat sandals. * Hate the ruffles!*  Like gigantic adult christening gowns! Some great pieces and some misses (for me, anyway).  What do you think?


 
tell me about it. her design is getting bit much....it's something not the reason I fell in love the first place.

I suspect the Etoile line will be quite interesting....


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> my two fav looks....*I am surprised the shoes aren't that versatile for everyday...*


Yes they are -- they're comfy Birkenstocks with an ankle strap and embellishments.   I read they will cost about $1000 but maybe that was an exaggeration.


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> I'm not really into this collection, from all looks I like this dress & these heels The best. You're right, too much ruffles, it looks like she got inspiration from spain. . I'm more into her pre-spring collection pieces.
> View attachment 2348158
> View attachment 2348160



Agreed. Although sometimes the pieces that make it into the boutiques are different from the runway...


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Yes they are -- they're comfy Birkenstocks with an ankle strap and embellishments.   I read they will cost about $1000 but maybe that was an exaggeration.



They do look like Birkies!  I love, love, love these!  One of the pairs shown doesn't have the studs- I will totally go for those.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> They do look like Birkies!  I love, love, love these!  One of the pairs shown doesn't have the studs- I will totally go for those.


Me too!


----------



## Julide

I really like this jacket.


----------



## arguspeace

mercer said:


> So....what do you think about spring 2014?
> 
> I love the flat sandals.  Hate the ruffles!  Like gigantic adult christening gowns! Some great pieces and some misses (for me, anyway).  What do you think?



I agree with you Mercer.  I like the non-ruffle items.  

I'm a bit disappointed with the few colors in the whole collection


----------



## flower71

As usual, I am not feeling most of the collection...no ruffles no studs for me but I do love her lacy dresses and jackets...The shoes are def not tempting me at ALL, I prefer my birkis to be honest or the non gromets ones in the first pic...those will grow on me for sure, lol
my fave looks are


----------



## bbagsforever

I am not loving this collection at all. The floral print seems a bit washed out, like 1970s curtains!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> I am not loving this collection at all. The floral print seems a bit washed out, like 1970s curtains!


Dull, that was the term I used when I saw her collection...I guess we'll see what other items come out for spring that weren't in the show...
I admit I am so disappointed with her collab with H&M and all the copies of her older items we paid grandly for...Renell jeans, the belt/scarf etc...
Since I am not going to be wearing much these days after hurting my foot big time (rupture of Achille's tendon...) I shall be a spectator for the time being...I have at least 3 to 6 months of healing /physio etc...I plan to get rid of some things for sure


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Dull, that was the term I used when I saw her collection...I guess we'll see what other items come out for spring that weren't in the show...
> I admit I am so disappointed with her collab with H&M and all the copies of her older items we paid grandly for...Renell jeans, the belt/scarf etc...
> Since I am not going to be wearing much these days after hurting my foot big time (rupture of Achille's tendon...) I shall be a spectator for the time being...I have at least 3 to 6 months of healing /physio etc...I plan to get rid of some things for sure



So sorry to hear of your injury!  Hope you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> So sorry to hear of your injury!  Hope you are feeling better very soon!


Thanks so much, mercer


----------



## HiromiT

I may be in the minority here because I really like the new collection! I was tired of all the boho/Navajo prints, so this is a refreshing change. But I do agree the giant ruffles are too much and hope those are toned down in production. Those "Birkenstocks" are so much more wearable than the furry Celine ones!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Dull, that was the term I used when I saw her collection...I guess we'll see what other items come out for spring that weren't in the show...
> I admit I am so disappointed with her collab with H&M and all the copies of her older items we paid grandly for...Renell jeans, the belt/scarf etc...
> Since I am not going to be wearing much these days after hurting my foot big time (rupture of Achille's tendon...) I shall be a spectator for the time being...I have at least 3 to 6 months of healing /physio etc...I plan to get rid of some things for sure



I'm so sorry about your foot and hope all goes smoothly with your recovery!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> I'm so sorry about your foot and hope all goes smoothly with your recovery!


Thanks lovely


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I may be in the minority here because I really like the new collection! I was tired of all the boho/Navajo prints, so this is a refreshing change. But I do agree the giant ruffles are too much and hope those are toned down in production. Those "Birkenstocks" are so much more wearable than the furry Celine ones!


As usual, I agree with you.  Her clothes still have that proportional edge we love and the collection is still very French chic. I prefer clothes that aren't so distinctive they announce what year they were made.

Nevertheless I'll probably shop Etoile more... I prefer even more casual.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> As usual, I agree with you.  Her clothes still have that proportional edge we love and the collection is still very French chic. I prefer clothes that aren't so distinctive they announce what year they were made.
> 
> Nevertheless I'll probably shop Etoile more... I prefer even more casual.



 Me too, I'll be shopping Etoile...I prefer those prices.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Me too, I'll be shopping Etoile...I prefer those prices.


I'm so eager to try the non-studded IM Birkenstocks, but will really need to try it before purchasing. They may not be a fraction as comfortable as the real thing... and then what would be the point of wearing the IM version...

In any case, it won't be an online purchase...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm so eager to try the non-studded IM Birkenstocks, but will really need to try it before purchasing. They may not be a fraction as comfortable as the real thing... and then what would be the point of wearing the IM version...
> 
> In any case, it won't be an online purchase...



I sure hope they won't cost 1K! But being all black, they look more sleek than the real ones with their natural cork, so I'm tempted too.


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> Dull, that was the term I used when I saw her collection...I guess we'll see what other items come out for spring that weren't in the show...
> I admit I am so disappointed with her collab with H&M and all the copies of her older items we paid grandly for...Renell jeans, the belt/scarf etc...
> Since I am not going to be wearing much these days after hurting my foot big time (rupture of Achille's tendon...) I shall be a spectator for the time being...I have at least 3 to 6 months of healing /physio etc...I plan to get rid of some things for sure



Sorry to hear that, hope your recovery is speedy!


----------



## juneping

Flower,
Sorry to hear about your foot, get well soon....((hugs))


----------



## Juice

Has anyone tried on or have the FW13 connie skirt? - wanted to know what the sizing is like?

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/isabel-marant-connie-skirt-item-10520155.aspx?storeid=9444


----------



## artist.teacher

HiromiT said:


> I honestly think the H&M version will use inferior fabrics. That's what they've done in every designer collab except for the odd piece here and there. The double-breasted coat already looks so stiff in the pic -- I bet it will feel like cardboard.  I mean, IM already uses a mix of natural and synthetic fibres in her mainline/Etoile collections, so I can't imagine her using better fibres for H&M, you know?


Agree. And I think the cut won't be as good as the main lines.


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Flower,
> Sorry to hear about your foot, get well soon....((hugs))





arguspeace said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope your recovery is speedy!


Thank you june and arguspeace


----------



## Stef13

Sorry for my english again 
About the h&m collection : i don't care the fabric will be inferior, i'll be the only one to know I'm wearing a main line jacket or pants , in the street no difference, but my Wallet yes! I feel stupid
About the SS collection, in France it's said to be a too similar collection to the before ones, nô surprise, but i am happy bécause she keeps her spirit, my closet is still à la mode!  I don't have to put everything in the bin ! Thank you Isabel for this


----------



## flower71

Stef13 said:


> Sorry for my english again
> About the h&m collection : i don't care the fabric will be inferior, i'll be the only one to know I'm wearing a main line jacket or pants , in the street no difference, but my Wallet yes! I feel stupid
> About the SS collection, in France it's said to be a too similar collection to the before ones, nô surprise, but i am happy bécause she keeps her spirit, my closet is still à la mode!  I don't have to put everything in the bin ! Thank you Isabel for this


Welcome Stef13. You are so right, the IM touch is definitely present in her new collection and clothes we've bought a few years ago are still "in" when it comes to IM...Aboutyour IM collection, don't worry, you won't be the only one to know it's IM you're wearing, we're quite a few all over to know the difference


----------



## fleurpavot

Hello everyone. I am a big IM fan and have checked your discussions for help with styles and sizing so I should thank everyone for that. Has anyone tried the Bolton sweater? The photos are gorgeous online but the measurements show it being really long for a non-model person such as myself  
Thank you for any feedback if someone has seen/tried it.


----------



## Tiare

The new collection is absolute love. Marant is a gift to the fashion world


----------



## am2022

Just saw the whole collection... Ive been so slow nowadays... Its really old classic Marant.. way before the she exploded into the limelight back in 2010...
Loving the cotton candy pale pink ( my weakness)  and black combination ... Can't wait for the etoile line now! 
And the embellished birkenstocks are so pretty!


----------



## fleurpavot

I feel really excited for the upcoming collections, too. The pre-spring pieces and photo shoot was so so beautiful. I am saving up! Do you all think pre-spring will go to stores in December? January?


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Just saw the whole collection... Ive been so slow nowadays... Its really old classic Marant.. way before the she exploded into the limelight back in 2010...
> Loving the cotton candy pale pink ( my weakness)  and black combination ... Can't wait for the etoile line now!
> And the embellished birkenstocks are so pretty!


hi ama! I know it's classic IM with a few pieces to add to our collection...the lace tops/skirts are groing on me! and the leather pants...but pricey I guess


----------



## flower71

fleurpavot said:


> I feel really excited for the upcoming collections, too. The pre-spring pieces and photo shoot was so so beautiful. I am saving up! Do you all think pre-spring will go to stores in December? January?


I too loved the pre spring collection a lot. I think they'll be in stores by end Dec? Not sure though


----------



## fleurpavot

Thank you Flower! I'm really looking forward to it ... For now I decided to order the Bolton sweater in ecru. So spendy but I think it will be something to wear forever so many ways.


----------



## jellybebe

fleurpavot said:


> Thank you Flower! I'm really looking forward to it ... For now I decided to order the Bolton sweater in ecru. So spendy but I think it will be something to wear forever so many ways.



Gorgeous! Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## flower71

fleurpavot said:


> Thank you Flower! I'm really looking forward to it ... For now I decided to order the Bolton sweater in ecru. So spendy but I think it will be something to wear forever so many ways.


That's IM, you will get great use of your sweater for many seasons to come. please post mod pics when you get it, ok?


----------



## mercer

Presale on Moda Operandi on monday!  I can't wait to see the prices!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> Presale on Moda Operandi on monday!  I can't wait to see the prices!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend!



I kept wondering when the MO sale would be up!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## lucywife

mercer said:


> Presale on Moda Operandi on monday!  I can't wait to see the prices!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


 Just wanted to post it


----------



## lilias_13

Hello ladies,
Here I am finally wearing my Freja skirt:


----------



## lilias_13

flower71 said:


> Dull, that was the term I used when I saw her collection...I guess we'll see what other items come out for spring that weren't in the show...
> I admit I am so disappointed with her collab with H&M and all the copies of her older items we paid grandly for...Renell jeans, the belt/scarf etc...
> Since I am not going to be wearing much these days after hurting my foot big time (rupture of Achille's tendon...) I shall be a spectator for the time being...I have at least 3 to 6 months of healing /physio etc...I plan to get rid of some things for sure


Flower, hope you'll get well soon!



fleurpavot said:


> Hello everyone. I am a big IM fan and have checked your discussions for help with styles and sizing so I should thank everyone for that. Has anyone tried the Bolton sweater? The photos are gorgeous online but the measurements show it being really long for a non-model person such as myself
> Thank you for any feedback if someone has seen/tried it.


Fleurpavot, I've posted a pic wearing the Bolton sweater on page 405 of this thread. You can also see the outfit post here if you like: http://styleheritage.com/2013-09/walking-in-gold-plated-shoes

Hope this helps


----------



## flower71

lilias_13 said:


> Flower, hope you'll get well soon!
> 
> 
> Fleurpavot, I've posted a pic wearing the Bolton sweater on page 405 of this thread. You can also see the outfit post here if you like: http://styleheritage.com/2013-09/walking-in-gold-plated-shoes
> 
> Hope this helps


THANKS so much, sweetie. I re read what I wrote about IM collection, and after a few weeks, I feel I shall be tempted to get an item or 2 to add to my closet...Nothing new but our old Isabel Marant style for next season.
Oh and  your pic is so inspiring, with the Freja skirt and Chanel necklace worn as a belt...You 've got style girl!


----------



## fleurpavot

Thank you lilias it looks stunning. Is the tank under the purdie? (it's super long?) I ordered the sweater and I can't wait for it to arrive. The freja skirt is wonderful too... good on you!


----------



## lilias_13

flower71 said:


> THANKS so much, sweetie. I re read what I wrote about IM collection, and after a few weeks, I feel I shall be tempted to get an item or 2 to add to my closet...Nothing new but our old Isabel Marant style for next season.
> Oh and  your pic is so inspiring, with the Freja skirt and Chanel necklace worn as a belt...You 've got style girl!



Thank you dear. So sweet of you 

And I agree. We'll have to get some items from the new collection


----------



## lilias_13

fleurpavot said:


> Thank you lilias it looks stunning. Is the tank under the purdie? (it's super long?) I ordered the sweater and I can't wait for it to arrive. The freja skirt is wonderful too... good on you!



Yes, it's the Purdie - it is kind of long.
One thing I should mention though: I found the Bolton tts , but with quite a slim fit. So I sized up, since I wanted a more relaxed fit.


----------



## fleurpavot

I am really excited for the MO pre-sale today! A coat question if anyone has a moment to answer: I bought the Delphe coat in my size (40) when it came out and now that it is cold and time to wear it I realize it is way too big and doesn't look good. (Even though it is a beautiful coat.) Too late to return so I'm thinking to get something else.I checked this forum for size info on the Dulce coat and didn't see anything. Does anyone know if you should size down in the Dulce, too? Thank you all for any help


----------



## Juice

fleurpavot said:


> I am really excited for the MO pre-sale today! A coat question if anyone has a moment to answer: I bought the Delphe coat in my size (40) when it came out and now that it is cold and time to wear it I realize it is way too big and doesn't look good. (Even though it is a beautiful coat.) Too late to return so I'm thinking to get something else.I checked this forum for size info on the Dulce coat and didn't see anything. Does anyone know if you should size down in the Dulce, too? Thank you all for any help


I'm excited too! I wonder what time it comes out? I will most probably be asleep because of the time difference. Sucks!

Dulce wise I believe the word on the street is size down?


----------



## fleurpavot

lilias_13 said:


> Yes, it's the Purdie - it is kind of long.
> One thing I should mention though: I found the Bolton tts , but with quite a slim fit. So I sized up, since I wanted a more relaxed fit.





Juice said:


> I'm excited too! I wonder what time it comes out? I will most probably be asleep because of the time difference. Sucks!
> 
> Dulce wise I believe the word on the street is size down?



Thank you so much lilias and Juice. This forum makes living away from any stores that carry IM so much easier. and more fun.


----------



## Juice

IM Moda Operandi preordering is up for Australia =)

Pulled the plug on a few things:
- White Oletta Top
- Antique Pink Oriane Short

Just wondered to get everyone's opinions on preference in terms of Molly skirt verses Qodessa skirt? - last two pics


----------



## muamua

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Here I am finally wearing my Freja skirt:


very very pretty!!!!


----------



## Tiare

I'm toying with a pre-order for the black Mia bra and the Elva "birks." 

That Quena top is fab, but, I'll have to wait till/if it ever winds up on The Outnet.


----------



## jellybebe

Juice said:


> IM Moda Operandi preordering is up for Australia =)
> 
> Pulled the plug on a few things:
> - White Oletta Top
> - Antique Pink Oriane Short
> 
> Just wondered to get everyone's opinions on preference in terms of Molly skirt verses Qodessa skirt? - last two pics



I love the pink skirt in the 2nd pic!


----------



## am2022

adorable... 
my favorite combo pale pink top and black leather pants... quite my uniform when attending live concerts!!!  Now, we need some pale pink bottoms too!!!

But, i would rather have the toned stomach by the way.. lol


Juice said:


> IM Moda Operandi preordering is up for Australia =)
> 
> Pulled the plug on a few things:
> - White Oletta Top
> - Antique Pink Oriane Short
> 
> Just wondered to get everyone's opinions on preference in terms of Molly skirt verses Qodessa skirt? - last two pics


----------



## mercer

I picked up the Elva's- very cute!


----------



## juneping

I like the accessories...the walker bracelet...


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> I picked up the Elva's- very cute!


Oh I am getting those I think ...funny how things just grow on you?? They look fab. I'll wait to see in person though. Congrats mercer!


----------



## flower71

Juice said:


> IM Moda Operandi preordering is up for Australia =)
> 
> Pulled the plug on a few things:
> - White Oletta Top
> - Antique Pink Oriane Short
> 
> Just wondered to get everyone's opinions on preference in terms of Molly skirt verses Qodessa skirt? - last two pics


I think I prefer the white one more but honestly they're both gorgeous but way too short for me...I'll leave it to you girls with the legs and youth to pull it off (um, am I sounding a tad bit old here?)


----------



## flower71

my fave leather pants are over 1700 euros..gulp! Oh well, I will just have to take a step back and admire the fashionable ladies that'll pull the trigger...


----------



## flower71




----------



## Jayne1

I was checking the Moda Operandi site and I'm curious about the Birk style sandals...  I noitced they go up to a size 42 and I wonder if that means they fit small.  I've never seen Birkinstocks in a 42, why have IM in a 42?  

How in the world does anyone buy shoes on-line??


----------



## am2022

Oh mercer, they are seriously calling my name..
But maybe i will wait it out this time around...  
Please please post pics lady!!! 


mercer said:


> I picked up the Elva's- very cute!


----------



## jellybebe

Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics. 

This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales. Well at least so far nothing from SS14 is really calling my name and I have one more mainline piece from this season coming, so maybe that will be it until FW14!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics.
> 
> This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales.


Pic?


----------



## fleurpavot

jellybebe said:


> Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics.
> 
> This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales. Well at least so far nothing from SS14 is really calling my name and I have one more mainline piece from this season coming, so maybe that will be it until FW14!



I love it! Just perfect.


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics.
> 
> This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales. Well at least so far nothing from SS14 is really calling my name and I have one more mainline piece from this season coming, so maybe that will be it until FW14!



I love it -- and I love Matches too!


----------



## am2022

very nice jelly!!! yes, we want pics please!


jellybebe said:


> Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics.
> 
> This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales. Well at least so far nothing from SS14 is really calling my name and I have one more mainline piece from this season coming, so maybe that will be it until FW14!


----------



## juneping

on a completely not related to the new season items....saw this pair of shorts on yoox, half price. couldn't afford them and now i got them so happy. 
thanks to bbag's sizing comments....there's a mustard green size 40 still available there...equally pretty...


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Oh I am getting those I think ...funny how things just grow on you?? They look fab. I'll wait to see in person though. Congrats mercer!



I had a credit, so that it made it an easy thing to justify!  Besides, they look really comfy and who doesn't like that?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> I had a credit, so that it made it an easy thing to justify!  Besides, they look really comfy and who doesn't like that?


congrats...they're growing on me too....


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Oh mercer, they are seriously calling my name..
> But maybe i will wait it out this time around...
> Please please post pics lady!!!



I will for sure!

 I'm actually super fond of the beaded Morley mocs, too.  I know they are a bit goofy, but I think they would be fun


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


>



You would look so amazing in this!  This was made for you, Flower!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I was checking the Moda Operandi site and I'm curious about the Birk style sandals...  I noitced they go up to a size 42 and I wonder if that means they fit small.  I've never seen Birkinstocks in a 42, why have IM in a 42?
> 
> How in the world does anyone buy shoes on-line??



I know!  I found that super curious, too.  I went with my normal size, so hopefully it will work out.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> on a completely not related to the new season items....saw this pair of shorts on yoox, half price. couldn't afford them and now i got them so happy.
> thanks to bbag's sizing comments....there's a mustard green size 40 still available there...equally pretty...



Can't wait to see modeling pics!  You are going to look amazing!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Congrats Mercer! I'm eager to see pics.
> 
> This cutie arrived today. For once, an item from the mainline is fitting quite oversized, but that is how I like it. It's well-made and the studs are solid. I took advantage of Matches' free shipping so I saved about $33 off the US price and any additional taxes incurred. I'm still not sure if the high price was worth it though, maybe I should have waited for the sales. Well at least so far nothing from SS14 is really calling my name and I have one more mainline piece from this season coming, so maybe that will be it until FW14!



Amazing -- it looks so thick and plush!


----------



## Juice

I meant I bought the White Oletta Top & the Antique Pink Oriane Short...Sorry for the slang. I was debating one of the white skirts as well - might hold off I guess.

I do like the elva but the bow bit is not convincing me...


----------



## Juice

jellybebe said:


> I love the pink skirt in the 2nd pic!





amacasa said:


> adorable...
> my favorite combo pale pink top and black leather pants... quite my uniform when attending live concerts!!!  Now, we need some pale pink bottoms too!!!
> 
> But, i would rather have the toned stomach by the way.. lol





flower71 said:


> I think I prefer the white one more but honestly they're both gorgeous but way too short for me...I'll leave it to you girls with the legs and youth to pull it off (um, am I sounding a tad bit old here?)



I meant I bought the White Oletta Top & the Antique Pink Oriane Short...Sorry for the slang. I was debating one of the white skirts as well - might hold off I guess.

I do like the elva but the bow bit is not convincing me...


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/59/59134657am_12_f.jpg
> on a completely not related to the new season items....saw this pair of shorts on yoox, half price. couldn't afford them and now i got them so happy.
> thanks to bbag's sizing comments....there's a mustard green size 40 still available there...equally pretty...


ooh! I've been watching those too. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## mercer

Juice said:


> I meant I bought the White Oletta Top & the Antique Pink Oriane Short...Sorry for the slang. I was debating one of the white skirts as well - might hold off I guess.
> 
> I do like the elva but the bow bit is not convincing me...



Pretty choices!  Pics when they arrive, please!

I'm thinking the bow might be removable- I'll let you know when they arrive!


----------



## Juice

mercer said:


> Pretty choices!  Pics when they arrive, please!
> 
> I'm thinking the bow might be removable- I'll let you know when they arrive!



Ohh can't wait to see our purchases! Definitely be dangerous if they were removable!

Not sure if anyone can help me with this.
Can anyone tell me when the HK Marant store sales start and are they generally any good? I coincidentally picked a destination with two Marant stores for xmas


----------



## xinachan

Juice said:


> Ohh can't wait to see our purchases! Definitely be dangerous if they were removable!
> 
> Not sure if anyone can help me with this.
> Can anyone tell me when the HK Marant store sales start and are they generally any good? I coincidentally picked a destination with two Marant stores for xmas


Hi Juice! According to my past experience, HK Marant stores usually start their FW sale in late Nov/early Dec, it will usually start with 30% off the etoile line/pre-collection, and main line will only join in late Dec. Final sale would be around 70% off and probably that will happen in late Jan.

Style-vise, except for the hot items from runway which are usually sold out as soon as they hit the store, there should be still a lot of choices left during sale season. Good luck and wish you have an enjoyable trip!


----------



## juneping

xinachan said:


> Hi Juice! According to my past experience, HK Marant stores usually start their FW sale in late Nov/early Dec, it will usually start with 30% off the etoile line/pre-collection, and main line will only join in late Dec. Final sale would be around 70% off and probably that will happen in late Jan.
> 
> Style-vise, except for the hot items from runway which are usually sold out as soon as they hit the store, there should be still a lot of choices left during sale season. Good luck and wish you have an enjoyable trip!


 
how's the price wise when comparing to Europe? I've heard the price is almost as high as in the US....
i am going to HK to visit my parents at x'mas....so wondering if it worth making a trip. i went 2 years ago, and some items were more expensive, she only quoted me the price so i couldn't be sure bc the item didn't hit the store yet.


----------



## xinachan

Price wise it is much more expensive than in the Europe, but still about 5% cheaper than in US I guess. Actually recently both Matches and Mytheresa have launched their HK site and if you change your location to HK at their websites, the prices shown would be the exact same price in HK store, I guess Marant is controlling the price closely...


----------



## xinachan

juneping said:


> how's the price wise when comparing to Europe? I've heard the price is almost as high as in the US....
> i am going to HK to visit my parents at x'mas....so wondering if it worth making a trip. i went 2 years ago, and some items were more expensive, she only quoted me the price so i couldn't be sure bc the item didn't hit the store yet.


Oops! I meant to quote reply your message June, but i've just messed it up. Please see reply above


----------



## Juice

xinachan said:


> Hi Juice! According to my past experience, HK Marant stores usually start their FW sale in late Nov/early Dec, it will usually start with 30% off the etoile line/pre-collection, and main line will only join in late Dec. Final sale would be around 70% off and probably that will happen in late Jan.
> 
> Style-vise, except for the hot items from runway which are usually sold out as soon as they hit the store, there should be still a lot of choices left during sale season. Good luck and wish you have an enjoyable trip!






juneping said:


> how's the price wise when comparing to Europe? I've heard the price is almost as high as in the US....
> i am going to HK to visit my parents at x'mas....so wondering if it worth making a trip. i went 2 years ago, and some items were more expensive, she only quoted me the price so i couldn't be sure bc the item didn't hit the store yet.








xinachan said:


> Price wise it is much more expensive than in the Europe, but still about 5% cheaper than in US I guess. Actually recently both Matches and Mytheresa have launched their HK site and if you change your location to HK at their websites, the prices shown would be the exact same price in HK store, I guess Marant is controlling the price closely...



Hmm... I guess it would still be good to take a look at the new stock. Hopefully I will still catch some stuff in the sales. Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Nevertodesire

Hi, I haven't been on here for ages but just wanted some opinions - trying to decide between the white Quidor top or the antique pink Ojima top - asides from the colour, which do you think is more versatile? I love the Ojima but I'm a bit worried that the cut will make me look a bit big (I'm an au6 bit I'm a bit busty)...do you think it would stick out too much IYKWIM? And the side ruffles too....even though it is SO pretty and the models are at least a B cup.....thoughts?


----------



## fleurpavot

Nevertodesire said:


> Hi, I haven't been on here for ages but just wanted some opinions - trying to decide between the white Quidor top or the antique pink Ojima top - asides from the colour, which do you think is more versatile? I love the Ojima but I'm a bit worried that the cut will make me look a bit big (I'm an au6 bit I'm a bit busty)...do you think it would stick out too much IYKWIM? And the side ruffles too....even though it is SO pretty and the models are at least a B cup.....thoughts?




I would go for the pink Ojima (I think I will too, actually!) 
It just seems so special and ethereal and the color is intoxicating...


----------



## Straight-Laced

My current crush : Etoile Cypress varsity jacket.  Love the white leather sleeves


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> My current crush : Etoile Cypress varsity jacket.  Love the white leather sleeves


So cute! Now I want to see more


----------



## Nevertodesire

The Etoile is all so lovely....and then there is the h&m collection yet to hit the floor....so dangerous all this beautiful IM! I'm much preferring what she is offering this year compared to the last few seasons - much less kitschy.


----------



## flower71

Rosie Huntington Whiteley in IM coat and booties


----------



## flower71

This one is the best IMO
IM jacket, pants and Pippa shoes


----------



## flower71

Pippa pony pump shoes...me likey, but no heels for me


----------



## flower71

Milla Jovovitch (Daker jacket and Den pants--> on my list...) and Isabel Marant at the Isabel Marant BBQ to celebrate one year after the launch of her LA boutique


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> This one is the best IMO
> IM jacket, pants and Pippa shoes
> whowhatwear.com/img/uploads/current/images/0/39/635/main.original.jpg




I was just going to post this pic but you beat me to it!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> I was just going to post this pic but you beat me to it!


haha, I was waking the thread up a bit


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> This one is the best IMO
> IM jacket, pants and Pippa shoes



ahhh!  Love this so very much!  thank you for posting it!!


----------



## fleurpavot

flower71 said:


> haha, I was waking the thread up a bit



It's funny you posted those because I am back and forth about ordering them (in black). They look so good and I have always been sorry I didn't get black poppy shoes when they were available!


----------



## Nevertodesire

mercer said:


> ahhh!  Love this so very much!  thank you for posting it!!


LOVE that jacket just can't justify the price  why does Rosie always have to the best taste when it comes to IM *sigh*


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> ahhh!  Love this so very much!  thank you for posting it!!


Found this pic with the sandals...just for you


----------



## juneping

Thanks for the photos....both Rosie and IM rock the clothes....


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> Thanks for the photos....both Rosie and IM rock the clothes....


I can imagine you too rockin those clothes , june! Hope you are well


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Found this pic with the sandals...just for you



Oh, you are teasing me!  Is there a fun picture with the new spring sandals?


----------



## mercer

Ahhh! Now I see it! So cute! Sweet of you to post that pic, flower!  I love 'em!  Isabel is the best model for her clothing! She makes everything so effortless.


----------



## fleurpavot

mercer said:


> Ahhh! Now I see it! So cute! Sweet of you to post that pic, flower!  I love 'em!  Isabel is the best model for her clothing! She makes everything so effortless.



She looks so cute in that skirt! I feel we usually see her in pants. I am her same age and avoid the short skirts... Maybe I don't have to?


----------



## mercer

fleurpavot said:


> She looks so cute in that skirt! I feel we usually see her in pants. I am her same age and avoid the short skirts... Maybe I don't have to?



With legs like that, age is not an issue!  Show 'em off! It's really all about attitude- look how confident and happy Isabel is!  Love it!


----------



## mercer

I've always wondered about Life of Boheme's Marta!   She works for Isabel!  Here's a little interview:

http://luellemag.com/closet-confidential-marta-cygan/#1


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> I've always wondered about Life of Boheme's Marta!   She works for Isabel!  Here's a little interview:
> 
> http://luellemag.com/closet-confidential-marta-cygan/#1




Thanks for posting! I have also wondered what she does and how she always has the best IM pieces. I think it would be fun to work at IM part-time, just for the discounts!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for posting! I have also wondered what she does and how she always has the best IM pieces. I think it would be fun to work at IM part-time, just for the discounts!



I know, right?  I always wondered if she had a job. She really is the perfect IM girl.


----------



## HiromiT

mercer said:


> I've always wondered about Life of Boheme's Marta!   She works for Isabel!  Here's a little interview:
> 
> http://luellemag.com/closet-confidential-marta-cygan/#1



Ah, I've always wondered about Marta, that lucky girl! Thanks for the article.


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/rhw-marant/rosie-huntington-whiteley-milla-jovovich-celebrate-isabel-marant-06.jpgMilla Jovovitch (Daker jacket and Den pants--> on my list...) and Isabel Marant at the Isabel Marant BBQ to celebrate one year after the launch of her LA boutique



LOVE these pants!  They're a must have for me  
Milla & IM both look fabulous.


----------



## muamua

Hi, ladies! I am desperately looking for a Freja skirt but it looks like sold out everywhere...Do you ladies have emails of Isabel Marant sales in US or elsewhere? Thanks in advance!


----------



## berries

muamua said:


> Hi, ladies! I am desperately looking for a Freja skirt but it looks like sold out everywhere...Do you ladies have emails of Isabel Marant sales in US or elsewhere? Thanks in advance!




I got mine at Curve. A boutique in LA. I think they have a store in Miami as well. And maybe in NY as well. I love love mine. You should definitely try and get a hold of one


----------



## muamua

berries said:


> I got mine at Curve. A boutique in LA. I think they have a store in Miami as well. And maybe in NY as well. I love love mine. You should definitely try and get a hold of one



Thanks!! Just sent them an email. Hope I could get one in my size. I am in Boston...So, I pretty much have no resources to buy IM except online((((


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> With legs like that, age is not an issue!  Show 'em off! It's really all about attitude- look how confident and happy Isabel is!  Love it!


Love this!


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> LOVE these pants!  They're a must have for me
> Milla & IM both look fabulous.


I love em too


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Ah, I've always wondered about Marta, that lucky girl! Thanks for the article.


I actually ran into her in Paris at the IM corner in a big dpt store. She's pretty and tiny!


----------



## flower71

fleurpavot said:


> It's funny you posted those because I am back and forth about ordering them (in black). They look so good and I have always been sorry I didn't get black poppy shoes when they were available!


I am waiting to try them out first. Hopefully they'll still be available by then. I know, the poppy's I managed to grab were just too high (10cm...too much for my back). I am a bit younger than IM and I wear my skirts in summer, ok maybe not as short because my body is suffering from gravity issues at some point...


----------



## fleurpavot

mercer said:


> With legs like that, age is not an issue!  Show 'em off! It's really all about attitude- look how confident and happy Isabel is!  Love it!



You are right Mercer!!!! That picture is like pure joy. I love it.


----------



## fleurpavot

flower71 said:


> I am waiting to try them out first. Hopefully they'll still be available by then. I know, the poppy's I managed to grab were just too high (10cm...too much for my back). I am a bit younger than IM and I wear my skirts in summer, ok maybe not as short because my body is suffering from gravity issues at some point...


Yes the high high height is why I skipped the poppys--  I just never put on any of my high shoes. So I was trying to be practical but oh those bows...


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> I actually ran into her in Paris at the IM corner in a big dpt store. She's pretty and tiny!


How cool! She already looks tiny in photos, so I can imagine how petite IRL!


----------



## bbagsforever

juneping said:


> cdn.yoox.biz/59/59134657am_12_f.jpg
> on a completely not related to the new season items....saw this pair of shorts on yoox, half price. couldn't afford them and now i got them so happy.
> thanks to bbag's sizing comments....there's a mustard green size 40 still available there...equally pretty...


yay I am so glad you got them, they are awesome shorts!


----------



## bbagsforever

Oldies I know but I thought I would share some pics of the Otway boots! I am surprised she didn't reissue these for her H&M 'greatest hits' collection.


----------



## fleurpavot

bbagsforever said:


> Oldies I know but I thought I would share some pics of the Otway boots! I am surprised she didn't reissue these for her H&M 'greatest hits' collection.


This looks gorgeous!


----------



## flower71

bbagsforever said:


> Oldies I know but I thought I would share some pics of the Otway boots! I am surprised she didn't reissue these for her H&M 'greatest hits' collection.


Thanks for the pics ! Are they comfy? And that skirt


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> on a completely not related to the new season items....saw this pair of shorts on yoox, half price. couldn't afford them and now i got them so happy.
> thanks to bbag's sizing comments....there's a mustard green size 40 still available there...equally pretty...


june, I missed this post! This is so you, with your lovely legs...now we need to see a mod pic


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> june, I missed this post! This is so you, with your lovely legs...now we need to see a mod pic


 
thanks!! haha..that's on my to do list. my schedule has been bit crazy since I started my new job back in sept....btw, I LOVE my new job...


----------



## ilsecita

bbagsforever said:


> Oldies I know but I thought I would share some pics of the Otway boots! I am surprised she didn't reissue these for her H&M 'greatest hits' collection.



Gorgeous! I adore your skirt!


----------



## cakegirl

Does Bergdorf's or any Neiman Marcus carry Etoile? I have a gift card and am hoping to use it on some IM.


----------



## juneping

bbagsforever said:


> Oldies I know but I thought I would share some pics of the Otway boots! I am surprised she didn't reissue these for her H&M 'greatest hits' collection.


 
thanks *bbag*!!
and love that jacket...looks great on you.


----------



## juneping

cakegirl said:


> Does Bergdorf's or any Neiman Marcus carry Etoile? I have a gift card and am hoping to use it on some IM.


 
I think I was told Bergdorf does....


----------



## cakegirl

I am looking at the Presley blouse- does anyone have seen seen it? Do you need to wear something under it? Is it cuter in burgundy or black?


----------



## dbaby

cakegirl said:


> Does Bergdorf's or any Neiman Marcus carry Etoile? I have a gift card and am hoping to use it on some IM.


Yes, both carry Etoile. I'm not sure if NM carries the mainline clothing but they do have sneakers and boots!


----------



## muamua

dbaby said:


> Yes, both carry Etoile. I'm not sure if NM carries the mainline clothing but they do have sneakers and boots!


really? but they dont carry them online...


----------



## dbaby

muamua said:


> really? but they dont carry them online...


Nope, it's in select stores. I know NM in Houston carries Etoile in contemporary and the shoes. They're also featured in their catalog mailers.


----------



## Juice

Has anyone in here tried or seen the ego coat (white or black) able to comment? - contemplating purchase but don't have access to see it in IRL.

Below in white.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Juice said:


> Has anyone in here tried or seen the ego coat (white or black) able to comment? - contemplating purchase but don't have access to see it in IRL.
> 
> Below in white.
> 
> View attachment 2369479



Fabulous coat!  I LOVE it.  And it hides Geraldine's baby bump in style.

Do try it Juice (and report back) 
I like this white/oatmeal/cream colour more than the black but I haven't seen it in real life either and suspect the "dirty" white would look awful on me.


----------



## ncch

Hi everyone!

Does anyone here have the jungle paisley embroidered vest?  Is it from ss13?  How are you liking it?  Also, I'm only seeing stock pictures or model pictures and would like to see how it looks in normal pictures, if anyone can share?

Thanks!


----------



## flower71

IM Resort 2014 pics


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

I thought it'd be good to refresh our minds (I know these pics were already posted here, but I couldn't remember where so sorry if it's a repeat)
Isn't that model cute ?
I can't wait for the new collection now!


----------



## am2022

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


>




The jacket is my fav....


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> I thought it'd be good to refresh our minds (I know these pics were already posted here, but I couldn't remember where so sorry if it's a repeat)
> Isn't that model cute ?
> I can't wait for the new collection now!




Thanks for posting these!  I was so wrapped up in spring, I forgot about resort!  So many want-able things.   Does anyone know when these pieces might show up?


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Thanks for posting these!  I was so wrapped up in spring, I forgot about resort!  So many want-able things.   Does anyone know when these pieces might show up?




I guess it's between Xmas sale and next s/s stuff hit the store. Resort should come out when it's still cold while ppl flying to island to enjoy sun..


----------



## cakegirl

Love all of this! This fall didn't really do it for me.


----------



## flower71

cakegirl said:


> Love all of this! This fall didn't really do it for me.


Me neither. It is good to have a break for once in quite a few years...That's why the new collections are calling my name once more.


----------



## Juice

Is it just me or is Alessandria wearing the new resort IM?


----------



## Juice

Juice said:


> Has anyone in here tried or seen the ego coat (white or black) able to comment? - contemplating purchase but don't have access to see it in IRL.
> 
> Below in white.
> 
> View attachment 2369479





Straight-Laced said:


> Fabulous coat!  I LOVE it.  And it hides Geraldine's baby bump in style.
> 
> Do try it Juice (and report back)
> I like this white/oatmeal/cream colour more than the black but I haven't seen it in real life either and suspect the "dirty" white would look awful on me.



Thanks for the response. Def let you know if I decide to. Anyone else seen it in IRL? - worried it might be too boxy on the shoulders.


----------



## bbagsforever

flower71 said:


> Thanks for the pics ! Are they comfy? And that skirt



Thanks Ladies! Yes they are super comfy. Took me a few wears to get the hang of the cone heel, but I am all over it now!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is another mostly IM outfit- the Ludivine dress and Sade jacket. Kind of sad I have to put this dress away for winter!


----------



## megt10

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another mostly IM outfit- the Ludivine dress and Sade jacket. Kind of sad I have to put this dress away for winter!



You look stunning. Love the dress and jacket.


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

Bar Rafaeli vacationing in Spain, in IM paisley swimsuit:


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


>


 
I was thinking these or the sequin pants. but these are more practical.....my wallet is not thanking you though.  still wondering if they're gonna be available online???


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> media3.onsugar.com/files/2013/07/23/803/n/1922564/58d116a5051b8369_bc212cbd8702e899_FFN_GTRES_Refaeli_Bar_SX_072113_51160493.preview/i/Celebrities-Bikinis-Pictures.jpg
> Bar Rafaeli vacationing in Spain, in IM paisley swimsuit:



I love that swimsuit - the cut & print are perfection (Bar Rafaeli doesn't do a bad job modelling it either  ).  
Sorry that I missed it because it was my winter and swimsuits weren't front of mind.  Now it's hot and all the IM paisley swimsuits are gone!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Juice said:


> Thanks for the response. Def let you know if I decide to. Anyone else seen it in IRL? - worried it might be too boxy on the shoulders.



Juice just in case you're still thinking about the Ego I can say that I've now seen it IRL.
A lady at a function I was attending was wearing the white one so I said hi and asked her about her coat!
The white colour is lovely and very wearable (pale oatmeal colour), she was wearing her usual size unbuttoned and it wasn't boxy, although I think it would look boxy if you bought a size too large.  Shoulder pads are slim and shoulders are neat fitting.
Cut is neater at the shoulders and (very) slightly wider at the hips so it's not like IM's other oversized coats at all.  It's a very chic and simple looking coat but the calf hair lapels and pocket trim gives it a bit of understated glam IMO!
Anyway, I like it even more now I've seen it!!!  Fingers crossed it makes to sale but the smaller sizes seem to be selling out.

Forgot to say that it's a light to mid-weight or trans-seasonal coat, not a heavy weight winter piece


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another mostly IM outfit- the Ludivine dress and Sade jacket. Kind of sad I have to put this dress away for winter!


Gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## Annaelle

http://www.starstyle.com/isabel-marant-paige-pumps-pic142288.jpg

Hi, does anyone here owns the "paige" pumps from this season?

I bought them online but they run really really small!

I usually wear a 39 (dickers) or 39 1/2 in other brands, 40 for IM sneakers
I bought these in a 40 and they still seem to be a tad too small..

Would they stretch out a bit, since it's suede or should i just send them back ?


----------



## juneping

Annaelle said:


> http://www.starstyle.com/isabel-marant-paige-pumps-pic142288.jpg
> 
> Hi, does anyone here owns the "paige" pumps from this season?
> 
> I bought them online but they run really really small!
> 
> I usually wear a 39 (dickers) or 39 1/2 in other brands, 40 for IM sneakers
> I bought these in a 40 and they still seem to be a tad too small..
> 
> Would they stretch out a bit, since it's suede or should i just send them back ?


 
can you exchange for a bigger size?


----------



## Annaelle

Hi Juneping,

No, they don't have any 41 left..and it's actually only the left foot haha, 40 is perfect for the right one ( very small difference, like 1/3 of a size ) so i guess 41 would be way to big.

Conclusion: i need a 40 1/2, really don't get why IM doesn't do halve sizes, if you pay that much for shoes you wan't the best possible fit don't you..


----------



## mercer

Have any pictures surfaced of the Etoile spring collection?

Here's a pic from the H & M party


----------



## tb-purselover

Some nice pictures announcing an editorial for Isabel Marant for H&M in Vogue Russia.  The pictures are nice.  I wish we could see more of the pictures. 

http://www.becauseiamfabulous.com/2013/10/isabel-marant-x-hm-gets-editorial-vogue-russia/


----------



## fleurpavot

tb-purselover said:


> Some nice pictures announcing an editorial for Isabel Marant for H&M in Vogue Russia.  The pictures are nice.  I wish we could see more of the pictures.
> 
> http://www.becauseiamfabulous.com/2013/10/isabel-marant-x-hm-gets-editorial-vogue-russia/


Thank you for posting this! It looks like leather pants in the photos? Wow. 
I have basically ignored the H&M "situation" because I feel both ways-- sad that my IM pieces won't feel as special or unique anymore and also glad for fashion fans that something wonderful is accessible. And irritated that people will go in, buy everything, and then put on evilbay for high high prices. So even if I tried to buy something from H&M online it would be impossible.
Oh my goodness I'd love leather pants though...


----------



## Jayne1

H&M -- is it just the pieces that are put together or do these gorgeous actresses not look as fabulous in IM as our posters here?  Am I in the minority, thinking this doesn't look as good as we usually see and maybe because it's H&M?

Opinions?


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> H&M -- is it just the pieces that are put together or do these gorgeous actresses not look as fabulous in IM as our posters here? Am I in the minority, thinking this doesn't look as good as we usually see and maybe because it's H&M?
> 
> Opinions?


 
personally I think the one on the left paired the outfit better.
the one on the right, it's the jacket clashing with the skirt. too busy....your eyes just start to wander instead of focusing.

the coned version of mony, the shaft seems pretty big to me, I am pretty sure my legs aren't bigger than hers but the shaft seems so roomy

even tho the HM version of IM looks almost the same as the original, but when you pay close attention to details, it just quite different. it's that sort of details make IM look expensive that didn't translate into the HM collaboration.

but I am not gonna lie, if they have it online, I am going to get the leather pants. hahaha


----------



## muamua

I like the boots though...I am struggling if I should get one but I already got bal leather jacket, dicker boots & Freja skirt for this winter and I still plan to save for Ankara! So, really hard to decide!


----------



## fleurpavot

juneping said:


> personally I think the one on the left paired the outfit better.
> the one on the right, it's the jacket clashing with the skirt. too busy....your eyes just start to wander instead of focusing.
> 
> the coned version of mony, the shaft seems pretty big to me, I am pretty sure my legs aren't bigger than hers but the shaft seems so roomy
> 
> even tho the HM version of IM looks almost the same as the original, but when you pay close attention to details, it just quite different. it's that sort of details make IM look expensive that didn't translate into the HM collaboration.
> 
> but I am not gonna lie, if they have it online, I am going to get the leather pants. hahaha


I agree the actresses don't look as good! The fit is just slightly wrong on each of the pieces, it seems. Maybe the quality of the materials adds to it not falling quite perfectly on the body, like regular IM...


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> I like the boots though...I am struggling if I should get one but I already got bal leather jacket, dicker boots & Freja skirt for this winter and I still plan to save for Ankara! So, really hard to decide!




Get the Ankara! So amazing


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> H&M -- is it just the pieces that are put together or do these gorgeous actresses not look as fabulous in IM as our posters here?  Am I in the minority, thinking this doesn't look as good as we usually see and maybe because it's H&M?
> 
> Opinions?





fleurpavot said:


> I agree the actresses don't look as good! The fit is just slightly wrong on each of the pieces, it seems. Maybe the quality of the materials adds to it not falling quite perfectly on the body, like regular IM...



I agree the fit looks a little off. The sleeve of Frieda Pinto's jacket is so wide! She's petite and gorgeous but somehow she looks chunky in her H&M outfit.


----------



## Jayne1

More pictures:


----------



## Jayne1

How do these compare to the original?


----------



## Jayne1

I think the basics look very good. 

A few more from the IM party:


----------



## Jayne1

In keeping with my belief that no one (other than many posters here) wears IM as well as IM herself...


----------



## Jayne1

Oops, forgot one.  Too large on tiny Audrey Tautou:


----------



## fleurpavot

Jayne1 said:


> In keeping with my belief that no one (other than many posters here) wears IM as well as IM herself...


I agree!


----------



## tatsu_k

IM was the only one not to wear H&M line, but actual Isabel Marant pieces? interesting


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Am I the only one who's kind of mad at this h&m collection. Not the fact that she is doing it, I was excited about that. But this collection is nothign but old pieces for cheaper prices. People have been spending alot of money on her pieces and got he where she is now and then she goes and sells the exact pieces for a fraction of the original price?If I would have known that I would have saved the money.
I really expected  new creations, I think this sucks.


----------



## Julide

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Am I the only one who's kind of mad at this h&m collection. Not the fact that she is doing it, I was excited about that. But this collection is nothign but old pieces for cheaper prices. People have been spending alot of money on her pieces and got he where she is now and then she goes and sells the exact pieces for a fraction of the original price?If I would have known that I would have saved the money.
> I really expected  new creations, I think this sucks.



I'm not mad. If she recreates a line at a cheaper price, it doesn't matter to me. In all honesty though I like H&M I would not buy a coat or jacket from them, so to me the IM designs for H&M are not the same just like the Missoni for target was not the same. I think the loss of exclusivity is perhaps why your upset and less about the designs. I think I would be more upset if she created something new and fabulous just for H&M using fabrics that I would not normally buy. Or even worse, fabulous shoes with cheap faux leather!!!:cry:


----------



## Juice

Straight-Laced said:


> Juice just in case you're still thinking about the Ego I can say that I've now seen it IRL.
> A lady at a function I was attending was wearing the white one so I said hi and asked her about her coat!
> The white colour is lovely and very wearable (pale oatmeal colour), she was wearing her usual size unbuttoned and it wasn't boxy, although I think it would look boxy if you bought a size too large.  Shoulder pads are slim and shoulders are neat fitting.
> Cut is neater at the shoulders and (very) slightly wider at the hips so it's not like IM's other oversized coats at all.  It's a very chic and simple looking coat but the calf hair lapels and pocket trim gives it a bit of understated glam IMO!
> Anyway, I like it even more now I've seen it!!!  Fingers crossed it makes to sale but the smaller sizes seem to be selling out.
> 
> Forgot to say that it's a light to mid-weight or trans-seasonal coat, not a heavy weight winter piece




Thanks for the input!! You are a gem!! You are successfully convincing me to purchase the oatmeal instead of the black. Hopefully it's not too long either - only 5'4. How tall was the lady? I will probably get the 36 which is my normal size so hopefully it's not too long.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Julide said:


> I'm not mad. If she recreates a line at a cheaper price, it doesn't matter to me. In all honesty though I like H&M I would not buy a coat or jacket from them, so to me the IM designs for H&M are not the same just like the Missoni for target was not the same. I think the loss of exclusivity is perhaps why your upset and less about the designs. I think I would be more upset if she created something new and fabulous just for H&M using fabrics that I would not normally buy. Or even worse, fabulous shoes with cheap faux leather!!!:cry:


No, I don't care about exclusivity. IM is not sold to royals only, everyone can get a piece if they want. Im really just mad at the exact same pieces selling for a lot less now. I think that's unfair to people who spent serious $$ and &#8364;&#8364; on the clothes before they went to H&M


----------



## flower71

Pics of her party in Paris this time around, celebrating her H&M collaboration


----------



## flower71

CommeUneEtoile said:


> No, I don't care about exclusivity. IM is not sold to royals only, everyone can get a piece if they want. Im really just mad at the exact same pieces selling for a lot less now. *I think that's unfair to people who spent serious $$ and  on the clothes before they went to H&M*


This!


----------



## flower71

They do seem to be having fun


----------



## flower71

Isabel Marant with jewelry designer Aurélie Bidermann and Capucine Safyurtlu
all pics courtesy of Elin Kling's blog


----------



## flower71




----------



## flower71

And another pic of Freida Pinto (how beautiful!!) and January Jones with IM and Audrey Tautou


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> This!



Seconded!  It's just too literal.  I think the beaded belt retailed for well over $600.  The H&M copy is almost exactly the same for a fraction of the price.  I'd be furious had I layed out the money for the original.  The top picture is the original and the bottom H & M.


----------



## Jayne1

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Am I the only one who's kind of mad at this h&m collection. Not the fact that she is doing it, I was excited about that. But this collection is nothign but old pieces for cheaper prices. People have been spending alot of money on her pieces and got he where she is now and then she goes and sells the exact pieces for a fraction of the original price?If I would have known that I would have saved the money.
> I really expected  new creations, I think this sucks.


Completely agree!


----------



## Jayne1

CommeUneEtoile said:


> No, I don't care about exclusivity. IM is not sold to royals only, everyone can get a piece if they want. Im really just mad at the exact same pieces selling for a lot less now. I think that's unfair to people who spent serious $$ and  on the clothes before they went to H&M


Exactly.  So you're wearing some IM mainline and others just assume that you stood in line for a day and bought cheap H&M.

Thanks for not bothering to be original this time, Isabel.


----------



## dbaby

Relevant article from fashionista http://feedly.com/k/1iiIhdq


----------



## arguspeace

Jayne1 said:


> Exactly.  So you're wearing some IM mainline and others just assume that you stood in line for a day and bought cheap H&M.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for not bothering to be original this time, Isabel.




I completely agree.  Personally I would rather have one piece from her mainline in my closet than several H&M ones.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Relevant article from fashionista http://feedly.com/k/1iiIhdq


That's an interesting article, but I wish she took more of a stand.  lol


----------



## tb-purselover

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Am I the only one who's kind of mad at this h&m collection. Not the fact that she is doing it, I was excited about that. But this collection is nothign but old pieces for cheaper prices. People have been spending alot of money on her pieces and got he where she is now and then she goes and sells the exact pieces for a fraction of the original price?If I would have known that I would have saved the money.
> I really expected  new creations, I think this sucks.



I am not mad, however a little upset.  I have mixed feelings.  

On one hand, I own most of the original pieces that she "redid" for H&M.  Including the $600 beaded belt from FW 2011.  So, I am a little upset she redid it for her H&M collaboration.  I spent good money on the original version.  Now there will be people wearing a cheaper version.

On the other hand, there are a few pieces I wish I purchased when IM did them originally.  But I missed out because they sold out before I was able to get them.  I was waiting for sales and I just wasn't fast enough to call my SA when the sales started.  Those pieces I might pick up from the IM/H&M collaboration.  For example, the track pants.  I did not want to pay $300 for them.  Then they went on sale for a decent price, marked down twice.  By the time I called they were sold out in my size.  

I say "might" because I am not going to stand in the long lines, or rush to the stores, just to get them .  Not worth my time or the stress just to have it.  I don't want it that badly that I will stand in line with a bunch of gals hoping I get it.  If the piece is still around, AND I happen to be in the area of a H&M store, I MIGHT go in and purchase it.


----------



## claudiakishi

Hi Ladies!

Long time reader, first time poster. I love the wonderful model pics you all post!  So lovely and also informative!

I am hoping your collective wisdom can help me with a sizing dilemma about the demma dress from ss13. 

I'm 5'5, 127 lbs, and I average a 38 in etoile, but it depends on the cut (S in linen tops, 36 in sweaters; 38 in arianna jacket and sid pants; 40 in deacon and ivo for a slouchy fit). 

I would be inclined to try the 36 - the catch being that I can only find a 38 and a 34 online. Would the 34 be too small? The 38 too big?

Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## hands-on-stance

claudiakishi said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Long time reader, first time poster. I love the wonderful model pics you all post!  So lovely and also informative!
> 
> I am hoping your collective wisdom can help me with a sizing dilemma about the demma dress from ss13.
> 
> I'm 5'5, 127 lbs, and I average a 38 in etoile, but it depends on the cut (S in linen tops, 36 in sweaters; 38 in arianna jacket and sid pants; 40 in deacon and ivo for a slouchy fit).
> 
> I would be inclined to try the 36 - the catch being that I can only find a 38 and a 34 online. Would the 34 be too small? The 38 too big?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated! Thank you so much in advance!!!



It fits quite loose, I usually wear a 36-38 in IM in sweaters and tops (5'7", 125 lbs) and bought the 36, which fit perfect. I have quite a small bust size so I may have been ok in the 34. Sorry I can't be much more help


----------



## Straight-Laced

Juice said:


> Thanks for the input!! You are a gem!! You are successfully convincing me to purchase the oatmeal instead of the black. Hopefully it's not too long either - only 5'4. How tall was the lady? I will probably get the 36 which is my normal size so hopefully it's not too long.



Sorry Juice I missed your post! 
I'm 5'4" too and I think she was about the same height give or take an inch but wearing 4" heels.  It definitely didn't look too long.
I hope you try the oatmeal one


----------



## claudiakishi

hands-on-stance said:


> It fits quite loose, I usually wear a 36-38 in IM in sweaters and tops (5'7", 125 lbs) and bought the 36, which fit perfect. I have quite a small bust size so I may have been ok in the 34. Sorry I can't be much more help




Thank you so much hands-on-stance - that is really helpful!!


----------



## mercer

Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie! 

Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie!
> 
> Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!




Love that cardi, looks so cozy!


----------



## fleurpavot

mercer said:


> Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie!
> 
> Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


I love this look!


----------



## Juice

mercer said:


> Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie!
> 
> Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!



Cute!


----------



## Juice

Straight-Laced said:


> Sorry Juice I missed your post!
> I'm 5'4" too and I think she was about the same height give or take an inch but wearing 4" heels.  It definitely didn't look too long.
> I hope you try the oatmeal one



You're going to be disappointed with me - I bought the black one! I'll post some pics when I receive it and you can tell me whether I should return it and go for the oatmeal instead.

Also is it just me or does the oatmeal look very  wrinkly in some pics.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Juice said:


> You're going to be disappointed with me -* I bought the black on*e! I'll post some pics when I receive it and you can tell me whether I should return it and go for the oatmeal instead.
> 
> Also is it just me or does the oatmeal look very  wrinkly in some pics.
> 
> View attachment 2386108



The black is cool - I hope you love it! 
The oatmeal coat posted looks to me like it's been stored in a coat carrier/dust protector that is too short for the coat, so the bottom few inches have been folded over in the carrier and become wrinkled


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie!
> 
> Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


Casual, comfy but not boring or basic nice!


----------



## Jayne1

H&M killed this thread.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Love that cardi, looks so cozy!



It is super warm!



fleurpavot said:


> I love this look!






Juice said:


> Cute!






Jayne1 said:


> Casual, comfy but not boring or basic nice!



Thanks, everyone! It's been my "go to" outfit when I want to be semi dressed up, but comfortable!  I didn't realize how huge the picture was- sorry!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> H&M killed this thread.



ahahahaha!  I also think we've hit that weird lull, where people have purchased all their wanted fall items at full price and now are waiting for the sales to kick in and/or resort to appear.  


Already so annoyed at all the H & M that is flooding ebay.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> H&M killed this thread.



You're funny!  I think Izzy herself, not H&M, did it.  Anyway I've got all the IM pieces I want for now and
moved on to other diversions. 

And nope, I'm not lining up at H&M cuz I'm not interested in this collab.


----------



## fleurpavot

Jayne1 said:


> H&M killed this thread.


Jayne1 I was thinking the exact same thing! This post made me laugh.

(So I don't cry?) hopefully the IM resort will restore faith & excitement (that photoshoot and the clothes were gorgeous...) until then I'll keep checking this thread to hopefully hear something wonderful and fun from you wonderful ladies


----------



## Brigitte031

I feel like I ask every year but when does her resort usually start selling? I've got my eyes on a few things forrrrr sure!!!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Waking things up with a not too exciting selfie!
> 
> Pieces from a few seasons ago- Nesto dress (I cannot imagine who could carry this off as a dress!  It barely covers my bottom!), Qing cardi, and Jenny boots.  It's gray and gloomy here and I'm off to have some drinks with the girls. I wanted to wear something comfy! Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


Sorry, I missed your post! I love this look, sooo cosy!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> H&M killed this thread.


So true for me...and this season wasn't my favourite at all...


----------



## sparksinspring

Hello I'm new here! Its getting warmer in melbourne, heres what I wore today!  Geist shorts, I searched online for these but they were all without the red embroidery. Not sure why :/


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Sorry, I missed your post! I love this look, sooo cosy!



Thanks, sweetie!  How are you healing/feeling?  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## mercer

So cute!  What a great look!



sparksinspring said:


> Hello I'm new here! Its getting warmer in melbourne, heres what I wore today!  Geist shorts, I searched online for these but they were all without the red embroidery. Not sure why :/


----------



## poptarts

HiromiT said:


> You're funny!  I think Izzy herself, not H&M, did it.  Anyway I've got all the IM pieces I want for now and
> moved on to other diversions.
> 
> And nope, I'm not lining up at H&M cuz I'm not interested in this collab.




Same here. I don't mind the collaboration as long as the designs are original. It's basically a collection of her most popular hits over the years. To make matters worse, someone in the H&M mentioned IM herself said in an interview that the quality for this collaboration will be the same as he Etoile line. Ugh.


----------



## muamua

sparksinspring said:


> Hello I'm new here! Its getting warmer in melbourne, heres what I wore today!  Geist shorts, I searched online for these but they were all without the red embroidery. Not sure why :/


Its very cute!!!! I am so jealous! Boston is freezing these days...


----------



## Jayne1

sparksinspring said:


> Hello I'm new here! Its getting warmer in melbourne, heres what I wore today!  Geist shorts, I searched online for these but they were all without the red embroidery. Not sure why :/


So pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

I'm still in my H&M lightly annoyed mode, not too much because I never bought the original,  highly recognizable, knocked off pieces&#8230; I'm a bit more annoyed at the amount of unrestricted, unlimited apparel that will be out there&#8230; 

Do you think the retailers are a bit annoyed too?  I'm waiting for local stores, Farfetch, NAP, etc to go on sale.  There is lots and lots left and most of what I want seems to still be there, so it will probably be there in a few weeks for first mark down.

How happy can they be that their shoppers are waiting for H&M and their mark down sale shoppers might be shopping at H&M this season?

I just feel like she screwed with everyone&#8230;except those who find it fun to wait in line to get into H&M.


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still in my H&M lightly annoyed mode, not too much because I never bought the original,  highly recognizable, knocked off pieces I'm a bit more annoyed at the amount of unrestricted, unlimited apparel that will be out there
> 
> Do you think the retailers are a bit annoyed too?  I'm waiting for local stores, Farfetch, NAP, etc to go on sale.  There is lots and lots left and most of what I want seems to still be there, so it will probably be there in a few weeks for first mark down.
> 
> How happy can they be that their shoppers are waiting for H&M and their mark down sale shoppers might be shopping at H&M this season?
> 
> I just feel like she screwed with everyoneexcept those who find it fun to wait in line to get into H&M.




Good point about the people who might normally pick up sale merchandise spending their money on the collab instead.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still in my H&M lightly annoyed mode, not too much because I never bought the original,  highly recognizable, knocked off pieces I'm a bit more annoyed at the amount of unrestricted, unlimited apparel that will be out there
> 
> Do you think the retailers are a bit annoyed too?  I'm waiting for local stores, Farfetch, NAP, etc to go on sale.  There is lots and lots left and most of what I want seems to still be there, so it will probably be there in a few weeks for first mark down.
> 
> How happy can they be that their shoppers are waiting for H&M and their mark down sale shoppers might be shopping at H&M this season?
> 
> I just feel like she screwed with everyoneexcept those who find it fun to wait in line to get into H&M.



Good point Jayne!  

I have to admit I was getting distracted (that beaded jacket looks super cute!).  However, why would I spend $400 on a jacket that everyone will say, "there's that H & M jacket!" when I could spend my money on marked down mainline items that are special and not so recognizable.   And resort looks so cute!  I think I would regret blowing my budget on H & M...


----------



## fleurpavot

mercer said:


> Good point Jayne!
> 
> I have to admit I was getting distracted (that beaded jacket looks super cute!).  However, why would I spend $400 on a jacket that everyone will say, "there's that H & M jacket!" when I could spend my money on marked down mainline items that are special and not so recognizable.   And resort looks so cute!  I think I would regret blowing my budget on H & M...



This is a really good thought, Mercer thank you! I was thinking to have my friend who is doing the lining up thing at H&M  get me the leather pants and a top or two but I'm going to skip it and put the $$ to sale mainline or resort. I'm already tired of the bombardment of images from the collab and it's not even out yet!


----------



## IramImtiaz

Hold up! I'm new to Isabel Marant and I know she's doing a collection for H&M but why is everybody pissed at her for it? I was actually quite looking forward to a pair of boots although everyone will probably be wearing them :/


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still in my H&M lightly annoyed mode, not too much because I never bought the original,  highly recognizable, knocked off pieces&#8230; I'm a bit more annoyed at the amount of unrestricted, unlimited apparel that will be out there&#8230;
> 
> Do you think the retailers are a bit annoyed too?  I'm waiting for local stores, Farfetch, NAP, etc to go on sale.  There is lots and lots left and most of what I want seems to still be there, so it will probably be there in a few weeks for first mark down.
> 
> How happy can they be that their shoppers are waiting for H&M and their mark down sale shoppers might be shopping at H&M this season?
> 
> I just feel like she screwed with everyone&#8230;except those who find it fun to wait in line to get into H&M.



Like you, I didn't buy the recognizable pieces but I can imagine it would sting for those who did.

_For me personally_, the only good thing to come from this collab is that IM has lost her lustre. I bought her stuff because she seemed a little more exclusive. Since the exclusivity is gone, I now look forward to focusing on other interesting labels such as ROSEanna, Forte Forte, Pas de Calais, Pomandere, and Golden Goose.

I'm not begrudging her right to market her company and to make money (who doesn't want to retire early and comfortably? ) but the original appeal of her brand is gone, at least for me. I won't stop buying IM altogether but I will be more discerning...and that's always a good thing.


----------



## gymangel812

IramImtiaz said:


> Hold up! I'm new to Isabel Marant and I know she's doing a collection for H&M but why is everybody pissed at her for it? I was actually quite looking forward to a pair of boots although everyone will probably be wearing them :/



If you read through the last several pages of this thread and the h&m thread y can see why. Mainly, she just copied older designs and claims the quality is the same as her etoile line(which is morexpensive than the collab prices) and losing exclusivity.


----------



## Gerry

You know , this might be the perfect time to introduce my feelings. I am a plus sized (1x or 16W) woman who would love to wear the edgy designs of Isabel Marant. I wish she would make clothes in my size. So this begs the question, what's wrong with making a desirable thing more accessible to everyone?  There isn't much difference in discrimination because of size and discrimination because of pocketbook size. Anyone else think so??


----------



## IramImtiaz

gymangel812 said:


> If you read through the last several pages of this thread and the h&m thread y can see why. Mainly, she just copied older designs and claims the quality is the same as her etoile line(which is morexpensive than the collab prices) and losing exclusivity.



Aaaaaaah ok thank you so much!


----------



## Jayne1

Gerry said:


> You know , this might be the perfect time to introduce my feelings. I am a plus sized (1x or 16W) woman who would love to wear the edgy designs of Isabel Marant. I wish she would make clothes in my size. So this begs the question, what's wrong with making a desirable thing more accessible to everyone?  There isn't much difference in discrimination because of size and discrimination because of pocketbook size. Anyone else think so??


She does make some oversized items that could fit you. IM sizes, I find, are all over the map.  I'm usually a large, but I've sized down on many occasion, to get a slimmer look that still fits.  And when I say sized down, I mean I can go 3 sizes down on some items.

If you have a store near you that carries IM, you could ask the SA what there is that would fit you.


----------



## Gerry

Jayne1 said:


> She does make some oversized items that could fit you. IM sizes, I find, are all over the map.  I'm usually a large, but I've sized down on many occasion, to get a slimmer look that still fits.  And when I say sized down, I mean I can go 3 sizes down on some items.
> 
> If you have a store near you that carries IM, you could ask the SA what there is that would fit you.


 
Thank you so much,Jayne1.  I will see what I can find.


----------



## christymarie340

Just got my first IM piece...YAY!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sparksinspring

Thanks all.

I don't have any of those iconic pieces too but I have some pieces from recent collection that I love like the Bario Kashmiri trousers, Glenn jacket. Glad they are not part of the collab, even if they are, I still love them and will style it my own way!


----------



## am2022

Yay! Congrats Christie and welcome to the world of
Marant !!! I can see you totally rocking her pieces !!


christymarie340 said:


> Just got my first IM piece...YAY!! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2394654


----------



## am2022

Very nice !!!


sparksinspring said:


> Hello I'm new here! Its getting warmer in melbourne, heres what I wore today!  Geist shorts, I searched online for these but they were all without the red embroidery. Not sure why :/


----------



## stefeilnately

Here is the Max shirt from previous season.. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## christymarie340

amacasa said:


> Yay! Congrats Christie and welcome to the world of
> Marant !!! I can see you totally rocking her pieces !!



Thanks so much amacasa! It's so well made and chic-LOVE! I happy to be a part of the club


----------



## mercer

christymarie340 said:


> Just got my first IM piece...YAY!! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2394654



Enjoy it!  You look great!


----------



## mercer

Super cute!  Love how you put everything together!  Balenciaga is a perfect compliment to IM.



stefeilnately said:


> Here is the Max shirt from previous season.. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> Here is the Max shirt from previous season.. Thanks for letting me share


I am actually wearing my shirt today!! Looking great E, hope all is well



christymarie340 said:


> Just got my first IM piece...YAY!! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2394654


totally rockin IM and Bal of course


----------



## saira1214

I am a little nervous to ask this based on some of the comments in this thread, but I really need some help with sizing for the H&M collection.  I have never owned any of her clothing and have only contemplated the dickers, but I want to take the plunge with the fringed boots and beaded jacket. Can anyone help me  with sizing? I am typically a U.S. 2 or 4 in jackets and a size 6 or 6.5 in shoes. Any help would be appreciated? I have asked in the IM for H&M thread, but haven't gotten any response. TIA!


----------



## stefeilnately

mercer said:


> Super cute!  Love how you put everything together!  Balenciaga is a perfect compliment to IM.


Thank you Mercer! Yes B bags do go very well with IM in general


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> I am actually wearing my shirt today!! Looking great E, hope all is well
> 
> 
> totally rockin IM and Bal of course


Hello my friend.. I am good and hope you are well to! Yay we are shirt twins! lol.. are you planning on getting any stuff from HM X IM?


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> Hello my friend.. I am good and hope you are well to! Yay we are shirt twins! lol.. *are you planning on getting any stuff from HM X IM*?


Nope...I am quite put off by IM these days. Seriously, there isn't any item I am craving and I admit that I am such a snob when it comes to quality.. I can't wait to hear from all those that are impatiently waiting to queue for hours and hours and battle their way through to the "unique" IM piece. I know there is a lot of sarcasm and I really am glad people will grab some IM pieces they don't have in their closet, but I still can't put away the feeling of "betrayal" from IM, Izzy the greedy...I have my eyes set on other designers these days...
Hope your family is well and that the weather is good on your side of the planet. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## flower71

saira1214 said:


> I am a little nervous to ask this based on some of the comments in this thread, but I really need some help with sizing for the H&M collection.  I have never owned any of her clothing and have only contemplated the dickers, but I want to take the plunge with the fringed boots and beaded jacket. Can anyone help me  with sizing? I am typically a U.S. 2 or 4 in jackets and a size 6 or 6.5 in shoes. Any help would be appreciated? I have asked in the IM for H&M thread, but haven't gotten any response. TIA!


Hi and welcome Saira. Don't worry, although the comments are quite bitter and harsh coming from some of us (well, we do have quite a few IM pieces paid full price that are copied by IM herself at such a discount that it's quite surprising?), we'll help u if we can. 
The problem with IM sizing is that it's all over the place. a US 4 in jackets = size 1 or 2(or 38) for a maximum size at 3  in IM. I am a US 6 and I have most of my IM in size 40 . I have no idea how HM will be so I guess we need more comments on this one. I wear size 9 (39 or 40 IM) in shoes.


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> Nope...I am quite put off by IM these days. Seriously, there isn't any item I am craving and I admit that I am such a snob when it comes to quality.. I can't wait to hear from all those that are impatiently waiting to queue for hours and hours and battle their way through to the "unique" IM piece. I know there is a lot of sarcasm and I really am glad people will grab some IM pieces they don't have in their closet, but I still can't put away the feeling of "betrayal" from IM, Izzy the greedy...I have my eyes set on other designers these days...
> Hope your family is well and that the weather is good on your side of the planet. Hugs dear friend.




Well said flower!  I feel the same way.  I order something from moda operandi and don't see buying anything else for a while


----------



## mil10

saira1214 said:


> I am a little nervous to ask this based on some of the comments in this thread, but I really need some help with sizing for the H&M collection.  I have never owned any of her clothing and have only contemplated the dickers, but I want to take the plunge with the fringed boots and beaded jacket. Can anyone help me  with sizing? I am typically a U.S. 2 or 4 in jackets and a size 6 or 6.5 in shoes. Any help would be appreciated? I have asked in the IM for H&M thread, but haven't gotten any response. TIA!



usually with these designer colabs it is H&M sizing, so I will say go for the size you normally wear in H&M.
I'm still debating if I should get anything.


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> I am a little nervous to ask this based on some of the comments in this thread, but I really need some help with sizing for the H&M collection.  I have never owned any of her clothing and have only contemplated the dickers, but I want to take the plunge with the fringed boots and beaded jacket. Can anyone help me  with sizing? I am typically a U.S. 2 or 4 in jackets and a size 6 or 6.5 in shoes. Any help would be appreciated? I have asked in the IM for H&M thread, but haven't gotten any response. TIA!


The reason I won't be getting anything sight unseen is because I have no idea what her sizing will be like. It's H&M, or is it? Will it be more Mainline or Etoile or will it be H&M?  No clue -- I guess some posters will let us know&#8230;


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> Nope...I am quite put off by IM these days. Seriously, there isn't any item I am craving and I admit that I am such a snob when it comes to quality.. I can't wait to hear from all those that are impatiently waiting to queue for hours and hours and battle their way through to the "unique" IM piece. I know there is a lot of sarcasm and I really am glad people will grab some IM pieces they don't have in their closet, but I still can't put away the feeling of "betrayal" from IM, Izzy the greedy...I have my eyes set on other designers these days...
> Hope your family is well and that the weather is good on your side of the planet. Hugs dear friend.



*hugs*, my dear 

I was looking through the collection and there's nothing that really makes me interested enough to queue. I prefer old-school IM- those boho blouses she used to make were marvellous. HM x IM's lace blouses dont look like cotton though.

Besides, I am currently wearing those I bought from previous seasons.. the plaid shirt, some track pants and the cotton blouses. I hope she brings back more of that, and spend more effort in refining the design of basics and improving quality. I dont really fancy novelty.

Meanwhile I am back to A.P.C. and VB, which I find more consistent and quiet. What brands are you looking at?


----------



## flower71

stefeilnately said:


> *hugs*, my dear
> 
> I was looking through the collection and there's nothing that really makes me interested enough to queue. I prefer old-school IM- those boho blouses she used to make were marvellous. HM x IM's lace blouses dont look like cotton though.
> 
> Besides, I am currently wearing those I bought from previous seasons.. the plaid shirt, some track pants and the cotton blouses. I hope she brings back more of that, and spend more effort in refining the design of basics and improving quality. I dont really fancy novelty.
> 
> Meanwhile I am back to A.P.C. and VB, which I find more consistent and quiet. What brands are you looking at?


I totally relate. I wear all my IM clothes/accessories nearly everyday, honestly.
I am looking more at Dries Van Noten/Helmut Lang and Saint Laurent for tops & blazers(-->well, waiting for the sales impatiently...I just can't buy things at such a high price tag). Oh and you do know I love Vanessa Bruno and APC too! I got a dress from VB in Sept (or Aug) from her Athé line. Love it to pieces.


----------



## rocket06

Q outside H&M is forming yet???


----------



## mellecyn

I think it´s too bad if IM is putting off her loyal customer base with the H&M collaboration.
I just see it as giving a piece of IM for the masses who can´t afford the regular IM, just like every other collaboration. It´s limited, therefore shouldn´t damage the real IM.
The H&M collection is very known and distinctive though and it will be very clear that it´s an H&M x IM piece. Her bohemian/ethnic style is unique and we all want a bit of it!

On another note, the regular IM collection is beautiful style wise but the quality of the pieces doesn´t justify the price tag and I feel she´s mocking us.


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Nope...I am quite put off by IM these days. Seriously, there isn't any item I am craving and I admit that I am such a snob when it comes to quality.. I can't wait to hear from all those that are impatiently waiting to queue for hours and hours and battle their way through to the "unique" IM piece. I know there is a lot of sarcasm and I really am glad people will grab some IM pieces they don't have in their closet, but I still can't put away the feeling of *"betrayal":l*augh: from IM, Izzy the greedy...I have my eyes set on other designers these days...
> Hope your family is well and that the weather is good on your side of the planet. Hugs dear friend.


_Betrayal_ is a very good way to describe what she did.   

That being said, it was chilly enough this morning for me to get out my Clover peacoat and I kind of love it.  I sized down and I'm happy for that.  How can you go wrong with a basic peacoat?  Please tell me Isabel_ did not do_ a basic pea for H&M!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Nope...I am quite put off by IM these days. Seriously, there isn't any item I am craving and I admit that I am such a snob when it comes to quality.. I can't wait to hear from all those that are impatiently waiting to queue for hours and hours and battle their way through to the "unique" IM piece. I know there is a lot of sarcasm and I really am glad people will grab some IM pieces they don't have in their closet, but I still can't put away the feeling of "betrayal" from IM, Izzy the greedy...I have my eyes set on other designers these days...
> Hope your family is well and that the weather is good on your side of the planet. Hugs dear friend.



Hope you are feeling/healing well!

In a few months this will all this H & M stuff will just be a bad memory.  I think Izzy had to say the H & M stuff was the same quality as Etoile, because  what other response would be acceptable?  "Oh, it's totally all going to fall apart the first time you toss it in the wash!"

Cannot wait to see all of this wash up on ebay in a few months at super reduced prices.  Because that beaded jacket is cute and it will feel like a small victory to pick it up half price.  

Even though I'm mad at her now, I still love her work and cannot wait for resort and spring!


----------



## saira1214

flower71 said:


> Hi and welcome Saira. Don't worry, although the comments are quite bitter and harsh coming from some of us (well, we do have quite a few IM pieces paid full price that are copied by IM herself at such a discount that it's quite surprising?), we'll help u if we can.
> The problem with IM sizing is that it's all over the place. a US 4 in jackets = size 1 or 2(or 38) for a maximum size at 3  in IM. I am a US 6 and I have most of my IM in size 40 . I have no idea how HM will be so I guess we need more comments on this one. I wear size 9 (39 or 40 IM) in shoes.



Thank you for your insight! Very helpful. 



Jayne1 said:


> The reason I won't be getting anything sight unseen is because I have no idea what her sizing will be like. It's H&M, or is it? Will it be more Mainline or Etoile or will it be H&M?  No clue -- I guess some posters will let us know&#8230;


I have read from a couple of bloggers and others that were able to go the the pre-sale events that the quality is similar to Etolie line.


----------



## Nevertodesire

I'm happy to buy some items off ebay...no other choice here in Australia, and I don't mind paying a bit more to compensate people for their time and effort in acquiring the pieces...even though I have a lot of mainline from previous collections, I love the leather pants and the boots - and even at an inflated price they are still cheaper than $2k for her mainline leather pants.


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> I totally relate. I wear all my IM clothes/accessories nearly everyday, honestly.
> I am looking more at Dries Van Noten/Helmut Lang and Saint Laurent for tops & blazers(-->well, waiting for the sales impatiently...I just can't buy things at such a high price tag). Oh and you do know I love Vanessa Bruno and APC too! I got a dress from VB in Sept (or Aug) from her Athé line. Love it to pieces.


I drove pass H&M this morning and there was a happy crowd in front of the store. No snaking queues.. quite orderly. A saw a lady bringing her domestic helper along to carry her loots. Quite a sight...haha

Dries is one designer I admire but the the price points are a little above me..lol. I only buy cotton and linen now, so the labels I am interested in are basically quite limited.

I agree with the ebay sentiment. A few weeks down the road, these items will be selling at reduced prices. Not many people are willing to indulge in fast fashion. Having said that, if the mainline and Etoile quality does not keep up with the prices, discerning shoppers will start looking elsewhere very soon too.


----------



## Jagger

Just catching up...

The H&M pieces are OK, but to me they still scream H&M "ok nice" not Isabel Marant "oooh i waannnt." Allll of it will be on Ebay at discounted prices - jacked up til Dec then after Dec and the hype dies down = discounts.

Marant Ebay resale is good - H&M resale even when it's IM, I doubt it.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Hope you are feeling/healing well!
> 
> In a few months this will all this H & M stuff will just be a bad memory.  I think Izzy had to say the H & M stuff was the same quality as Etoile, because  what other response would be acceptable?  "Oh, it's totally all going to fall apart the first time you toss it in the wash!"
> 
> Cannot wait to see all of this wash up on ebay in a few months at super reduced prices.  Because that beaded jacket is cute and it will feel like a small victory to pick it up half price.
> 
> Even though I'm mad at her now, *I still love her work and cannot wait for resort and spring*!


 I admit, I too...
I started physio and it's quite painful but hope it'll pay in a few months...Thanks, mercer


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> I admit, I too...
> I started physio and it's quite painful but hope it'll pay in a few months...Thanks, mercer



Hang in there!  Sending you good thoughts!


----------



## HiromiT

As some of you know, I've had no interest in the H&M collab and b*tched often about it to my hubby. Well, he dropped by H&M on his way to a meeting downtown and managed to get the white linen T, metal disk belt, and some gold scarf -- the only things he could grab quickly in my size. His motivation? He wanted to dollar-cost average the amount I've already spent on my IM collection. 

I haven't perused the lookbook in detail, so I don't even know what the belt or scarf looks like!


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> I admit, I too...
> I started physio and it's quite painful but hope it'll pay in a few months...Thanks, mercer



Sending good wishes your way, dear Flower!


----------



## pellarin22

Jagger said:


> Just catching up...
> 
> The H&M pieces are OK, but to me they still scream H&M "ok nice" not Isabel Marant "oooh i waannnt." Allll of it will be on Ebay at discounted prices - jacked up til Dec then after Dec and the hype dies down = discounts.
> 
> Marant Ebay resale is good - H&M resale even when it's IM, I doubt it.


  I completely agree with you! I managed to get a shirt and a scarf, when it comes down to it I'd rather have the Etoile stuff. H&M resale stuff doesn't make sense to me on Ebay cause why pay the inflated price when you can get the Etoile line at regular price?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> As some of you know, I've had no interest in the H&M collab and b*tched often about it to my hubby. Well, he dropped by H&M on his way to a meeting downtown and managed to get the white linen T, metal disk belt, and some gold scarf -- the only things he could grab quickly in my size. His motivation? He wanted to dollar-cost average the amount I've already spent on my IM collection.
> 
> I haven't perused the lookbook in detail, so I don't even know what the belt or scarf looks like!


What a nice hubby!!

Let me know the quality of your tee. Is it Etoile quality or H&M, in your opinion?

I buy a few of her tees every year, both Etoile and mainline, and I want to know if she's telling me I was a fool for paying her regular prices.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> What a nice hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know the quality of your tee. Is it Etoile quality or H&M, in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> I buy a few of her tees every year, both Etoile and mainline, and I want to know if she's telling me I was a fool for paying her regular prices.




The tees are the same as her etoile line. I have the freedom one from this past spring and it's already developed a huge hole in front. At $30-60, they're not much different than etoile tees on sale (which is when I buy them). Also, the fact that it's numerical sizing as opposed to XS/S/etc, there's more choice over the size/drape you buy


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> The tees are the same as her etoile line. I have the freedom one from this past spring and it's already developed a huge hole in front. At $30-60, they're not much different than etoile tees on sale (which is when I buy them). Also, the fact that it's numerical sizing as opposed to XS/S/etc, there's more choice over the size/drape you buy


Mine have all held up very well.  Most are the linen tees, some are rayon.

If IM can sell her tees at $175 - $200 and lower them to $39 or $49 at H&M, I think I'm really sad and probably very stupid.


----------



## juneping

just came back from the H&M...got the black blazer, it's a little stiff at the satin collar.
and also bought two belts, one is the beaded and another is the metal one. the beads were falling off when i tried it on at home....that's about right at that price point.
and the blazer, the wool part was quite nice.
didn't get the leather pants, the leather was nice (okay compare to marant's usual leather) bulges at my knees. so didn't get them. they look really nice on the models though.


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> just came back from the H&M...got the black blazer, it's a little stiff at the satin collar.
> and also bought two belts, one is the beaded and another is the metal one. the beads were falling off when i tried it on at home....that's about right at that price point.
> and the blazer, the wool part was quite nice.
> didn't get the leather pants, the leather was nice (okay compare to marant's usual leather) bulges at my knees. so didn't get them. they look really nice on the models though.



Really? The beads were falling offI got the belt too. Maybe it'll be a return. Besides the belt, got a linen tee and the grey sweatshirt. Nothing too exciting. It was a debacle online. 

We need a mod pix of that jacket!


----------



## juneping

jellylicious said:


> Really? The beads were falling offI got the belt too. Maybe it'll be a return. Besides the belt, got a linen tee and the grey sweatshirt. Nothing too exciting. It was a debacle online.
> 
> We need a mod pix of that jacket!



i didn't want anything that's so easily recognizable. i'll take a photo tomorrow bc i'll be wearing it...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> What a nice hubby!!
> 
> Let me know the quality of your tee. Is it Etoile quality or H&M, in your opinion?
> 
> I buy a few of her tees every year, both Etoile and mainline, and I want to know if she's telling me I was a fool for paying her regular prices.



My H&M white T is thinner and more sheer than my two other Etoile Ts from SS12. I didn't buy any from SS13, so I can't compare with her latest linen Ts. The cut is nice though. I think you'd like the cut (although maybe not cuz it's crew neck, not V or scoop) but not the sheerness. IMO, it's not as good as pre-2013 Etoile but better than H&M.

I do feel like a chump for buying so much Etoile. Like I said, I'm going to be more discerning and will focus on other brands from now on.

My hubby went back on his way home and got me the black lace top, silk blouse with shirred sleeves, and shell bracelet set. He's having too much fun with this. Said "Don't get mad at Izzy. Join her!"  What a guy! 

But the metal belt and metallic scarf are going back. The metal bits on the belt will snag on fabric and it's the wrong size. The scarf is too 70s _lamé._


----------



## jellylicious

juneping said:


> i didn't want anything that's so easily recognizable. i'll take a photo tomorrow bc i'll be wearing it...



You're the best!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> My H&M white T is thinner and more sheer than my two other Etoile Ts from SS12. I didn't buy any from SS13, so I can't compare with her latest linen Ts. The cut is nice though. I think you'd like the cut (although maybe not cuz it's crew neck, not V or scoop) but not the sheerness. IMO, it's not as good as pre-2013 Etoile but better than H&M.
> 
> I do feel like a chump for buying so much Etoile. Like I said, I'm going to be more discerning and will focus on other brands from now on.
> 
> My hubby went back on his way home and got me the black lace top, silk blouse with shirred sleeves, and shell bracelet set. He's having too much fun with this. Said "Don't get mad at Izzy. Join her!"  What a guy!
> 
> But the metal belt and metallic scarf are going back. The metal bits on the belt will snag on fabric and it's the wrong size. The scarf is too 70s _lamé._


He bought a lot but probably spent so little, if you compare it all to Etoile.  lol

Many S/S Etoile tees are sheer too, so it could be similar.  I wouldn't mind a crew neck for the winter months, but I'm too annoyed at the moment.  lol


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> My H&M white T is thinner and more sheer than my two other Etoile Ts from SS12. I didn't buy any from SS13, so I can't compare with her latest linen Ts. The cut is nice though. I think you'd like the cut (although maybe not cuz it's crew neck, not V or scoop) but not the sheerness. IMO, it's not as good as pre-2013 Etoile but better than H&M.
> 
> I do feel like a chump for buying so much Etoile. Like I said, I'm going to be more discerning and will focus on other brands from now on.
> 
> My hubby went back on his way home and got me the black lace top, silk blouse with shirred sleeves, and shell bracelet set. He's having too much fun with this. Said "Don't get mad at Izzy. Join her!"  What a guy!
> 
> But the metal belt and metallic scarf are going back. The metal bits on the belt will snag on fabric and it's the wrong size. The scarf is too 70s _lamé._




What a great hubby! I still kinda want the shaggy sweater but whatever, not motivated enough to get it.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> What a great hubby! I still kinda want the shaggy sweater but whatever, not motivated enough to get it.



Haha, yes he is! No, it's not really worth the effort. In the end, it's still an H&M piece, you know? Save your funds for resort/spring 14.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> He bought a lot but probably spent so little, if you compare it all to Etoile.  lol
> 
> Many S/S Etoile tees are sheer too, so it could be similar.  I wouldn't mind a crew neck for the winter months, but I'm too annoyed at the moment.  lol



The total was less than one Etoile sweater. :shame: It is annoying!


----------



## muamua

I got a beaded belt only cause my friend went to the store and got that for me...I dont wanna spend $$$ on hm collaboration and tried hard to save for IM mainline. I won't spend money on Ts over $50 cause I personally think they can't last for a year or a season and they just dont worth the price...The whole collection just makes me confused about going for im pieces in the future but I think I just cannot resist my IM fever...
BTW, I do love APC, MAJE and vanessa bruno!


----------



## mellecyn

I have an Etoile tshirt bought back in 2004, and at that time the quality was amazing, so thick and holds so well still...but the new stuff like everything else not as good quality wise.


----------



## bbagsforever

Saw lots of people queuing outside IM in London yesterday, I didn't join them- there wasn't anything to make me go through that pain! The website is pretty much sold out also.
There are now pieces on Ebay- the boots which were 149 pounds are listed at 410 pounds!

In the meantime, I am still wearing her normal line- here is a pic of the Ifea.


----------



## roussel

jellylicious said:


> Really? The beads were falling offI got the belt too. Maybe it'll be a return. Besides the belt, got a linen tee and the grey sweatshirt. Nothing too exciting. It was a debacle online.
> 
> We need a mod pix of that jacket!


 
I have the same problem too with the beaded belt.  I wore it for the first time and I lost a row of beads already.  But I'm still happy with it, it's so pretty.  I got the men's beaded belt too as well as the metal belt.


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Saw lots of people queuing outside IM in London yesterday, I didn't join them- there wasn't anything to make me go through that pain! The website is pretty much sold out also.
> There are now pieces on Ebay- the boots which were 149 pounds are listed at 410 pounds!
> 
> In the meantime, I am still wearing her normal line- here is a pic of the Ifea.


So pretty!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Saw lots of people queuing outside IM in London yesterday, I didn't join them- there wasn't anything to make me go through that pain! The website is pretty much sold out also.
> There are now pieces on Ebay- the boots which were 149 pounds are listed at 410 pounds!
> 
> In the meantime, I am still wearing her normal line- here is a pic of the Ifea.



Super pretty look!


----------



## bbagsforever

This is my favourite purchase of the whole winter season- the Maybe dress. So many ways to style this piece! I actually haven't loved an IM piece this much for a long time.


----------



## mcs1111

Girls, how did last years lexy jacket run?  I usually wear 34 /0/xs but sometimes go up a size because of broad shoulders if rest of jacket not too sloppy. Would a 1 fit me or would that be too big? What normal etoile size does a 1 correspond to? Thanks so much.


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> This is my favourite purchase of the whole winter season- the Maybe dress. So many ways to style this piece! I actually haven't loved an IM piece this much for a long time.




Love it! I have been eyeing this dress because the cut is so nice and I love the pockets, but I'm hoping it makes it to the sales. Also, I had the matching leopard pants but returned them because of quality and fit issues.


----------



## Jayne1

I was just wondering -- for those of us who sell some unwanted and used IM on eBay. do you think that sales will be a little slower now?  I actually think perhaps H&M items will be more popular than mainline or Etoile. Especially with a certain age range that thinks H&M is cooler and more recognizable.

Thoughts?


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Love it! I have been eyeing this dress because the cut is so nice and I love the pockets, but I'm hoping it makes it to the sales. Also, I had the matching leopard pants but returned them because of quality and fit issues.


I know, I am still waiting for you to show us your sale purchase...there are still some dresses left for now, cross our fingers++


bbagsforever said:


> This is my favourite purchase of the whole winter season- the Maybe dress. So many ways to style this piece! I actually haven't loved an IM piece this much for a long time.





bbagsforever said:


> In the meantime, I am still wearing her normal line- here is a pic of the Ifea.


Lovely! A perfect fashionista with your Charlotte Olympia kitten slippers
OT:
I tried being a trendy 40 Y old and tried a pair of ripped jeans (Jbrand)...so not me, I guess I have gotten "old"? I couldn't bear the idea of wearing torn ++ jeans, even with heels. Maybe I wouldn't have worn them 10 years ago neither
So off to Matches they go, such a shame they have no return  refund policy...so disappointed


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> I was just wondering -- for those of us who sell some unwanted and used IM on eBay. do you think that sales will be a little slower now?  I actually think perhaps H&M items will be more popular than mainline or Etoile. Especially with a certain age range that thinks H&M is cooler and more recognizable.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think people will always be on the lookout for the real thing. Will sales be slower now, only time will tell. I know that as long as we are still willing to pay for IM main line, the market is still there.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I was just wondering -- for those of us who sell some unwanted and used IM on eBay&#8230;. do you think that sales will be a little slower now?  I actually think perhaps *H&M items will be more popular than mainline or Etoile*. Especially with a certain age range that thinks H&M is cooler and more recognizable.
> 
> Thoughts?



Only for a certain segment of the market.

Izzy has basically expanded her market to a group that hasn't heard of IM or would not normally buy mainline or Etoile. Now she's hoping the H&M fans will eventually branch out to buy her regular collections.


----------



## Sheruu

HiromiT said:


> Now she's hoping the H&M fans will eventually branch out to buy her regular collections.


Am i the only one who thinks she did this for a big fat paycheck? From her interviews she pretty much seemed like she was against being accessible and popular.

I'm not knocking her or anybody who bought the H&M collection, but for all the people in this thread upset that they paid for the real thing...do you honestly think isabel had anything to do with the actual design process of the clothes beyond an okay here and there? H&M has pretty much turned collabs into designers 'best of', and i honestly question if the 'designers' have to put in any work at all, because a quick google search for 'marant inspired' or 'marant chic' will turn up hundreds of pieces that copy what she designed with slight alterations. Same thing with margiela. Do i really think he came out of hiatus just to design 39.99$ blouses himself? 

Sure you paid 'more' but you have something she created, not something with her label on it. 

And i'll add a disclaimer that i don't hate the h&m line or anybody who bought it(i did myself), but just wanted to give some food for thought for everyone feeling bitter.


----------



## HiromiT

Sheruu said:


> Am i the only one who thinks she did this for a big fat paycheck? From her interviews she pretty much seemed like she was against being accessible and popular.
> 
> I'm not knocking her or anybody who bought the H&M collection, but for all the people in this thread upset that they paid for the real thing...do you honestly think isabel had anything to do with the actual design process of the clothes beyond an okay here and there? H&M has pretty much turned collabs into designers 'best of', and i honestly question if the 'designers' have to put in any work at all, because a quick google search for 'marant inspired' or 'marant chic' will turn up hundreds of pieces that copy what she designed with slight alterations. Same thing with margiela. Do i really think he came out of hiatus just to design 39.99$ blouses himself?
> 
> Sure you paid 'more' but you have something she created, not something with her label on it.
> 
> And i'll add a disclaimer that i don't hate the h&m line or anybody who bought it(i did myself), but just wanted to give some food for thought for everyone feeling bitter.



Of course she did it for a big fat pay cheque. It sure wasn't about the creative process when all she did was re-hash old designs.  Maybe it was a requirement to work with H&M? "Just re-do your best-of pieces." I suppose I'd be more mad if she produced new designs at H&M prices.


----------



## Nevertodesire

Sheruu said:


> Am i the only one who thinks she did this for a big fat paycheck? From her interviews she pretty much seemed like she was against being accessible and popular.
> 
> I'm not knocking her or anybody who bought the H&M collection, but for all the people in this thread upset that they paid for the real thing...do you honestly think isabel had anything to do with the actual design process of the clothes beyond an okay here and there? H&M has pretty much turned collabs into designers 'best of', and i honestly question if the 'designers' have to put in any work at all, because a quick google search for 'marant inspired' or 'marant chic' will turn up hundreds of pieces that copy what she designed with slight alterations. Same thing with margiela. Do i really think he came out of hiatus just to design 39.99$ blouses himself?
> 
> Sure you paid 'more' but you have something she created, not something with her label on it.
> 
> And i'll add a disclaimer that i don't hate the h&m line or anybody who bought it(i did myself), but just wanted to give some food for thought for everyone feeling bitter.



Even in mainline collections there are a whole lot of junior designers doing the work. A friend works for Giambattista Valli in the couture section and 4 of his dresses were shown in the couture show - the only input they had from Valli was he wanted a floral theme. Then he just ok'd the designs he liked...almost all the designers work like this. I actually see IM being a bit more involved in the process with her designs and I think she has explained in interviews why she collaborated with H&M - of course there is money involved, but she has never come across as being a sell-out. I'm sure she has had very large offers from LVMH or the other groups but she seems to want to keep control of her own company.

If taking H&Ms money is one way she can then I think that is only a good thing for her mainline


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Only for a certain segment of the market.
> 
> Izzy has basically expanded her market to a group that hasn't heard of IM or would not normally buy mainline or Etoile. Now she's hoping the H&M fans will eventually branch out to buy her regular collections.


I hope you're right, but I see it a bit differently. 

I think some of her regular customers are thrilled with the price break that allows them to buy many coveted, same factory, same material pieces at drastically reduced prices&#8230; and the H&M young-uns love that it screams H&M and shows they managed to snag a few head-to-toe looks.


----------



## Jayne1

Sheruu said:


> Am i the only one who thinks she did this for a big fat paycheck? From her interviews she pretty much seemed like she was against being accessible and popular.
> 
> I'm not knocking her or anybody who bought the H&M collection, but for all the people in this thread upset that they paid for the real thing...do you honestly think isabel had anything to do with the actual design process of the clothes beyond an okay here and there? H&M has pretty much turned collabs into designers 'best of', and i honestly question if the 'designers' have to put in any work at all, because a quick google search for 'marant inspired' or 'marant chic' will turn up hundreds of pieces that copy what she designed with slight alterations. Same thing with margiela. Do i really think he came out of hiatus just to design 39.99$ blouses himself?
> 
> Sure you paid 'more' but you have something she created, not something with her label on it.
> 
> And i'll add a disclaimer that i don't hate the h&m line or anybody who bought it(i did myself), but just wanted to give some food for thought for everyone feeling bitter.


Yes, I read in Racked, or one of those sites, that they get paid millions to do this and she didn't even design anything!  The other collaborations did design new things, but not IM.  She just submitted her coveted looks and took the paycheque.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I hope you're right, but I see it a bit differently.
> 
> I think some of her regular customers are thrilled with the price break that allows them to buy many coveted, same factory, same material pieces at drastically reduced prices and the H&M young-uns love that it screams H&M and shows they managed to snag a few head-to-toe looks.



Oh I'm just speculating...musing aloud. I'm not in fashion or marketing so what do I know? 

So does it mean she'll continue to do more H&M collections in the future? I don't follow the collabs but I thought they were one-off projects for these designers to get their name out to the masses in one fell swoop.


----------



## ericat

mcs1111 said:


> Girls, how did last years lexy jacket run?  I usually wear 34 /0/xs but sometimes go up a size because of broad shoulders if rest of jacket not too sloppy. Would a 1 fit me or would that be too big? What normal etoile size does a 1 correspond to? Thanks so much.


I am similar size and tried on the Lexy in both the 0 and 1. Honestly not a lot of difference between the two sizes. I ended up getting the 0 but the 1 would have been fine.


----------



## mcs1111

ericat said:


> I am similar size and tried on the Lexy in both the 0 and 1. Honestly not a lot of difference between the two sizes. I ended up getting the 0 but the 1 would have been fine.



Thanks!!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh I'm just speculating...musing aloud. I'm not in fashion or marketing so what do I know?
> 
> So does it mean she'll continue to do more H&M collections in the future? I don't follow the collabs but I thought they were one-off projects for these designers to get their name out to the masses in one fell swoop.


No, you're right, they are usually a one of and H&M will be on to the next designer, next year. (I'm speculating about everything, too!)


----------



## poptarts

Jayne1 said:


> I was just wondering -- for those of us who sell some unwanted and used IM on eBay&#8230;. do you think that sales will be a little slower now?  I actually think perhaps H&M items will be more popular than mainline or Etoile. Especially with a certain age range that thinks H&M is cooler and more recognizable.
> 
> Thoughts?



Actually I think it might possibly be easier to sell. Since the mark up on the H&M goods are so high, the shoppers that "missed out" might be more inclined to buy the real deal on eBay when it's priced right.



Sheruu said:


> Am i the only one who thinks she did this for a big fat paycheck? From her interviews she pretty much seemed like she was against being accessible and popular.
> 
> I'm not knocking her or anybody who bought the H&M collection, but for all the people in this thread upset that they paid for the real thing...do you honestly think isabel had anything to do with the actual design process of the clothes beyond an okay here and there? H&M has pretty much turned collabs into designers 'best of', and i honestly question if the 'designers' have to put in any work at all, because a quick google search for 'marant inspired' or 'marant chic' will turn up hundreds of pieces that copy what she designed with slight alterations. Same thing with margiela. Do i really think he came out of hiatus just to design 39.99$ blouses himself?
> 
> Sure you paid 'more' but you have something she created, not something with her label on it.
> 
> And i'll add a disclaimer that i don't hate the h&m line or anybody who bought it(i did myself), but just wanted to give some food for thought for everyone feeling bitter.



Whether she does the actual design work or not, but given this has her name on it we can only assume she signed off on everything. Basically she said "ok" to releasing a collection that is very similar to her (or her design team's) previous work, using similar material but at a fraction of the cost.

I saw the collection in person and the material really is pretty much like the Etoile collection. The beaded belt was practically identical to the real thing that was nearly 10 times more expensive (I would know because I paid the higher price tag for it). 

I don't mind her collaborating with H&M at all, I do think it's crappy of her to not create something original, but rather just sold her previous collections to H&M for a fat paycheck. Also by doing this, she's brought brand awareness to millions of shoppers that might not have even heard of her before. Now more people might be interested in purchasing her main and Etoile line if their experience with this collection is good (and why wouldn't it be? The material is practically the same), an even bigger paycheck later. Brilliant of H&M and IM but kinda crummy for those of us that paid the "extra" $$$ for basically the same thing.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Agreeing with the above point ^ - My family had never heard of IM when I was chatting to them a few months ago. But they all know about this collection


----------



## mercer

Finally!  Etoile for spring!  http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1

suuuuper cute and wearable!  Thank goodness!


----------



## juneping

mercer said:


> Finally! Etoile for spring! http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1
> 
> suuuuper cute and wearable! Thank goodness!


 
love the jacket, image #4...


----------



## pellarin22

I love the jackets in image 3 and image 10. Though image 10 reminds me of the blue Aude coat that I bought last spring. This one looks more bulky. But I love it


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is the Maybe dress again, worn as a top.


----------



## KayuuKathey

mercer said:


> Finally!  Etoile for spring!  http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1
> 
> suuuuper cute and wearable!  Thank goodness!



Coat in Slide 10


----------



## rocket06

Hi... how is the size like for the maybe dress?


----------



## rocket06

bbagsforever said:


> Here is the Maybe dress again, worn as a top.



Hi... how is the size like for maybe dress? I am thinking of the sleeveless version. ..


----------



## bbagsforever

rocket06 said:


> Hi... how is the size like for maybe dress? I am thinking of the sleeveless version. ..



I bought the 38, I am a size UK8. I like the loose cut, it's very easy to wear.


----------



## Sheruu

mercer said:


> Finally!  Etoile for spring!  http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1
> 
> suuuuper cute and wearable!  Thank goodness!


Love all of it. I feel a little guilty my favorite is the plain black sweater(#4) haha.


----------



## pellarin22

Does anyone know when the Spring Etoile will hit the stores? I know that she gets her next season stuff in really early.


----------



## jellylicious

#10 & #13 looks amazing!


----------



## Princess D

bbagsforever said:


> Here is the Maybe dress again, worn as a top.




I came here wanting to post a sizing question on the maybe dress and I saw your post!  

I wanna order one online but am not sure what size I would be.  I'm an AU8 and FR36 in balenciaga Moto jacket.  I don't own any IM yet so not sure of her sizing.  Should I go 36 or 38?  Anyone have the dress' measurements?  

Thanks!


----------



## bbagsforever

Princess D said:


> I came here wanting to post a sizing question on the maybe dress and I saw your post!
> 
> I wanna order one online but am not sure what size I would be.  I'm an AU8 and FR36 in balenciaga Moto jacket.  I don't own any IM yet so not sure of her sizing.  Should I go 36 or 38?  Anyone have the dress' measurements?
> 
> Thanks!



I would go for the 38, it is supposed to be a loose look.


----------



## rocket06

bbagsforever said:


> I bought the 38, I am a size UK8. I like the loose cut, it's very easy to wear.



Thanks! Is the hip area fitted? I do have a broad hip.


----------



## Julide

Hi! Can someone give me the link for etoile collection pictures for this spring? It's not on her site...


----------



## tb-purselover

I am super excited about the upcoming season.  After seeing pics of the etoile and mainline, I have to save my pennies!!!

I am drawn to #4, 6, 11 and 12.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm considering this - any thoughts? Or maybe an input from someone who has it already? 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLineMemoCode=&VendorColorId=NTBCVyBCUk9XTg==


----------



## dbaby

Barneys doing presale already for cardholders. Anyone getting anything? I'm leaning towards saving my money for spring.


----------



## mcs1111

Is the presale only in stores or is there a way to access reduced prices online?


----------



## dbaby

mcs1111 said:


> Is the presale only in stores or is there a way to access reduced prices online?



You have to presale with a SA at the stores. They take phone orders though. It's best to have the item number so they can look up the availability.


----------



## Mia Bella

mercer said:


> Finally!  Etoile for spring!  http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-1
> 
> suuuuper cute and wearable!  Thank goodness!



Ok......

#4. I NEED that skirt in my life. Where's the best place to find this line? I need. ASAP!!


----------



## muamua

Yes, Barneys sale txt me this morning abt presale and I am thinking get ego coat and fews sweater and thats all for this winter. I was struggling to buy ankara but I finally decided not to...


----------



## tb-purselover

Mia Bella said:


> Ok......
> 
> #4. I NEED that skirt in my life. Where's the best place to find this line? I need. ASAP!!


Not released yet.  I forget when she releases her etoile line.  But stay tune to this thread, I'm sure it will be announced here.


----------



## tb-purselover

muamua said:


> Yes, Barneys sale txt me this morning abt presale and I am thinking get ego coat and fews sweater and thats all for this winter. I was struggling to buy ankara but I finally decided not to...



Nothing for me during this sale time.  I am waiting for s/s.

I can't wait to see everyone's sale finds though!


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> Yes, Barneys sale txt me this morning abt presale and I am thinking get ego coat and fews sweater and thats all for this winter. I was struggling to buy ankara but I finally decided not to...




I like the Fews sweater too, but I think I will pass. I'm eyeing the Maybe dress and that is about it.


----------



## bbagsforever

rocket06 said:


> Thanks! Is the hip area fitted? I do have a broad hip.



No it's a very loose fit!


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Barneys doing presale already for cardholders. Anyone getting anything? I'm leaning towards saving my money for spring.



Any idea what the reduction will be?


----------



## mercer

Julide said:


> Hi! Can someone give me the link for etoile collection pictures for this spring? It's not on her site...



http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-5


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> http://www.refinery29.com/isabel-marant#slide-5



Sorry, I am not good at these things:shame:


----------



## lilias_13

Hello ladies,

me wearing the Easy coat


----------



## dbaby

mercer said:


> Any idea what the reduction will be?




The email said first cut is 40% off but I haven't spoken w the SA yet. They're preselling for dec 4


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> The email said first cut is 40% off but I haven't spoken w the SA yet. They're preselling for dec 4



thank you!


----------



## mercer

lilias_13 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> me wearing the Easy coat



How pretty!  You look great!


----------



## rocket06

bbagsforever said:


> No it's a very loose fit!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Nevertodesire

Any idea when the resort collection will start hitting the stores? Some gorgeous pieces there...


----------



## jellybebe

I much prefer the resort pieces over the Etoile pieces so far. 

Not sure if I should get some sale items (like the Tacy booties specifically) or save my money for resort?


----------



## christymarie340

Just wanted to share my new jacket again; LOVE


----------



## KayuuKathey

christymarie340 said:


> Just wanted to share my new jacket again; LOVE
> 
> View attachment 2408076



Omg it looks so cozy and well constructed!


----------



## letstalkpretty

christymarie340 said:


> Just wanted to share my new jacket again; LOVE
> 
> View attachment 2408076



excellent fit


----------



## christymarie340

KayuuKathey said:


> Omg it looks so cozy and well constructed!





letstalkpretty said:


> excellent fit




Thank you!!!


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi ladies,

I could help ordering some stuff from the Marant pour H&M collection and took some pics to compare the original items with the H&M versions:

The Weez:













The Mony boots:


----------



## muamua

Personally, I like hm version fringe boots more maybe because I dont like wedge boots but its hard to tell a lot differences if not wearing them...and I think there is a huge difference between the weeze jacket and hm version jacket but honestly, I didn't see a $4000+ difference


----------



## miumiufiend

I am trying to figure out what size Itzel cords to get for a skinny fit.  I'm a 26 waist/36 hip gal, 5'7.  Usually go for a 38 FR/US 6, and wear a 27 in J Brand.  Do these run TTS - should I get 38s?


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone is looking great!!  

Please allow me to share couple pictures...  


Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!  





My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!


----------



## am2022

tonka.. ive missed you so.. i ordered those olive jennys as well but h & m hasn't shipped it out yet.. now is the beaded belt h and m or mainline sweetie?
got the beaded belt but still in paper bag and haven't scrutinized it... 
but yours seem main line looking to me???


tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!



Tonka -- looking gorgeous as usual! I hope you've been well.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you amacasa, been MIA due to work and I miss you guys too.  

You will love the Jenny like boots!!  I am very impressed with the quality for just $99, well made!  

The belt I got is from IM pour h&m men's version.  The quality of the belt is far better than the women's IMO.  

Now I need to focus on the main line and Etoile sales...  been so busy with work need to make time to go up to the city for pre-sale....  hehe.

*BTW...  what do you think about the over the knee flat heel boots?  I like the style looking at my computer but not sure in person tho...    
*


amacasa said:


> tonka.. ive missed you so.. i ordered those olive jennys as well but h & m hasn't shipped it out yet.. now is the beaded belt h and m or mainline sweetie?
> got the beaded belt but still in paper bag and haven't scrutinized it...
> but yours seem main line looking to me???


----------



## tonkamama

*HiromiT ~* thank you and you are just too sweet !  Been busy with work and now I am back and hope to see everyone's exciting sales haul soon!  



HiromiT said:


> Tonka -- looking gorgeous as usual! I hope you've been well.



http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=409908


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!




Tonka you are stunning! Love those jenny like boots, they look as nice as the originals. Kinda annoyed that I missed out.


----------



## mercer

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I could help ordering some stuff from the Marant pour H&M collection and took some pics to compare the original items with the H&M versions:
> 
> The Weez:
> 
> View attachment 2409975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409979
> 
> 
> The Mony boots:
> 
> View attachment 2409980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409981



Wow! Thanks for sharing the pics!  Do you get much use out of your Weez?


----------



## mercer

Hey pretty Tonka!  You are looking lovely as always!



tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!


----------



## tb-purselover

Nice pics Tonka, good to see you!  Looking good as usual!

Congrats on your Isabel Marant pour H&M haul! How lucky were you?! Right place, right time.  



tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!


----------



## tb-purselover

Good to see you Amsterdam!  I like your comparison pictures.  Thanks so much for sharing them with us.

I am curious, if you have time could you post a review on the difference in quality?  I would be interested in your thoughts on that.  Thanks! Especially seeing the mark-ups on *bay, I wonder if it is worth the huge mark-ups vs. buying etoile on *bay.



Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I could help ordering some stuff from the Marant pour H&M collection and took some pics to compare the original items with the H&M versions:
> 
> The Weez:
> 
> View attachment 2409975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409979
> 
> 
> The Mony boots:
> 
> View attachment 2409980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409981


----------



## am2022

Oh my G... thanks for the tip.. ordered the kids belt and wasn't happy so returned it.. found the women's and haven't checked how it looked ..
but never knew there was a men's beaded belt.. youre right it looked so much better ... let me look for that one then sweetie..
oh, don't get me started on that boot.. its available on ebay and at good prices.. its so tempting.. since i have the weitzman 50/50 im resisting as want the marant OTK but cone boot.. if she ever brings that one back.. if you don't have an OTK flat boot yet, yes go for it and show us pics quick! 


tonkamama said:


> Thank you amacasa, been MIA due to work and I miss you guys too.
> 
> You will love the Jenny like boots!!  I am very impressed with the quality for just $99, well made!
> 
> The belt I got is from IM pour h&m men's version.  The quality of the belt is far better than the women's IMO.
> 
> Now I need to focus on the main line and Etoile sales...  been so busy with work need to make time to go up to the city for pre-sale....  hehe.
> 
> *BTW...  what do you think about the over the knee flat heel boots?  I like the style looking at my computer but not sure in person tho...
> *


----------



## pellarin22

So excited! Just put in my pre order for the  spring etoile coat in slide #10. Looks like the Aude coat from last spring but seems to be lined and heavier!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies! * 
Really hope I can find a pair of IM killer boots this season...  I need to make trip to the city...  hehe.




jellybebe said:


> Tonka you are stunning! Love those jenny like boots, they look as nice as the originals. Kinda annoyed that I missed out.





mercer said:


> Hey pretty Tonka!  You are looking lovely as always!





tb-purselover said:


> Nice pics Tonka, good to see you!  Looking good as usual!
> 
> Congrats on your Isabel Marant pour H&M haul! How lucky were you?! Right place, right time.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!



Everything looks great on you! Too bad i missed out on the boots. What a great buy!



Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I could help ordering some stuff from the Marant pour H&M collection and took some pics to compare the original items with the H&M versions:
> 
> The Weez:
> 
> View attachment 2409975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409979
> 
> 
> The Mony boots:
> 
> View attachment 2409980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409981



Thanks for taking them side by side. Absolutely cannot tell the difference in the jacket. How does it fit?


----------



## tb-purselover

pellarin22 said:


> So excited! Just put in my pre order for the  spring etoile coat in slide #10. Looks like the Aude coat from last spring but seems to be lined and heavier!


Congrats pellarin22!  You, I think, are the first to get in on that jacket.  I can't wait to see it on you and hear your thoughts.

I can't wait for the rest of the collection!


----------



## Sheruu

pellarin22 said:


> So excited! Just put in my pre order for the  spring etoile coat in slide #10. Looks like the Aude coat from last spring but seems to be lined and heavier!


Where did you pre-order?


----------



## Amsterdam

muamua said:


> Personally, I like hm version fringe boots more maybe because I dont like wedge boots but its hard to tell a lot differences if not wearing them...and I think there is a huge difference between the weeze jacket and hm version jacket but honestly, *I didn't see a $4000+ difference*



Yes, I'm afraid that I must agree! There is a difference in quality, the Weeze is a work of art and very well made,  but this doen't justify the $4k price tag of the Weez. 

The same goes for the Mony boots, they were 675 in the Paris boutique, but only 199 at H&M and they really don't have too much difference between them.


----------



## Amsterdam

tb-purselover said:


> Good to see you Amsterdam!  I like your comparison pictures.  Thanks so much for sharing them with us.
> 
> I am curious, if you have time could you post a review on the difference in quality?  I would be interested in your thoughts on that.  Thanks! Especially seeing the mark-ups on *bay, I wonder if it is worth the huge mark-ups vs. buying etoile on *bay.



Thank you, tb-purselover 

I believe the IM x H&M  is quite close to her Etoile line and I must say that with many items I can't really see much difference compared with the original stuff:

The Jenny and Mony boots are done really well and so are the silk items and the linen shirts. I also love the leather pants, it's great value for your money.
The knitwear is also quite nice.

The H&M version of the Weez is less well made than the original, but the quality of the fabric is very similar of that from the Weez.
The quality of the beading is much less than on the Weez, it has simple rhinestones instead of the Swarovski crystals and the mirrors done with some cheap silver colored ribbon. The red embellishment is a little uneven, especially on the sleeves. The are both made in India.

I got the Weez in size 38 and the H&M jacket in size 36, my normal size in H&M is a 34/36 and I must say it's a little tight around the arms, the same problem I have with the Jordan and Reilly.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

*Tonkamama*, you look amazing!

I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...) 

Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## am2022

nice helpful pics.. got the weez too and the H and m version ( for rainy days lol)

Now please show us mod pics of the weez as believe it or not i haven't worn mine..

missed you as well amsterdam.. hope you will post more mod pics to liven up this thread...



Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I could help ordering some stuff from the Marant pour H&M collection and took some pics to compare the original items with the H&M versions:
> 
> The Weez:
> 
> View attachment 2409975
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409976
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409977
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409979
> 
> 
> The Mony boots:
> 
> View attachment 2409980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409981


----------



## am2022

you will rock this one copenhagen!


COPENHAGEN said:


> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing!
> 
> I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...)
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## COPENHAGEN

amacasa said:


> you will rock this one copenhagen!


 I hope so!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thanks for the comparison!  It is nice to know the quality is good.  The few pieces I have seem so too.

I would love to see pictures.  You always post such nice ones!



Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, tb-purselover
> 
> I believe the IM x H&M  is quite close to her Etoile line and I must say that with many items I can't really see much difference compared with the original stuff:
> 
> The Jenny and Mony boots are done really well and so are the silk items and the linen shirts. I also love the leather pants, it's great value for your money.
> The knitwear is also quite nice.
> 
> The H&M version of the Weez is less well made than the original, but the quality of the fabric is very similar of that from the Weez.
> The quality of the beading is much less than on the Weez, it has simple rhinestones instead of the Swarovski crystals and the mirrors done with some cheap silver colored ribbon. The red embellishment is a little uneven, especially on the sleeves. The are both made in India.
> 
> I got the Weez in size 38 and the H&M jacket in size 36, my normal size in H&M is a 34/36 and I must say it's a little tight around the arms, the same problem I have with the Jordan and Reilly.


----------



## tonkamama

Please post your mod pic of the two jackets here ....  Dying to see your mod pictures!

I missed out on the H&M version and hope I can find one somewhere....  Do you think I should look for size 2?  I saw lots of size 2 on the Bay...  Don't want to go that route and pay extra for a jacket that I probably wear once... .  I do think it is worth to have it in my closet as a piece of collectable item...  



amacasa said:


> nice helpful pics.. got the weez too and the H and m version ( for rainy days lol)
> 
> Now please show us mod pics of the weez as believe it or not i haven't worn mine..
> 
> missed you as well amsterdam.. hope you will post more mod pics to liven up this thread...


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for your kind word.  Congrats on your new jacket!  This jacket is on my list.... 



COPENHAGEN said:


> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing!
> 
> I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...)
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the quality between the two lines.  Love to see your mod pictures of the two jacket!  





Amsterdam said:


> Thank you, tb-purselover
> 
> I believe the IM x H&M  is quite close to her Etoile line and I must say that with many items I can't really see much difference compared with the original stuff:
> 
> The Jenny and Mony boots are done really well and so are the silk items and the linen shirts. I also love the leather pants, it's great value for your money.
> The knitwear is also quite nice.
> 
> The H&M version of the Weez is less well made than the original, but the quality of the fabric is very similar of that from the Weez.
> The quality of the beading is much less than on the Weez, it has simple rhinestones instead of the Swarovski crystals and the mirrors done with some cheap silver colored ribbon. The red embellishment is a little uneven, especially on the sleeves. The are both made in India.
> 
> I got the Weez in size 38 and the H&M jacket in size 36, my normal size in H&M is a 34/36 and I must say it's a little tight around the arms, the same problem I have with the Jordan and Reilly.


----------



## muamua

Hey ladies, private sale started yesterday in the boutique. Enjoy!! I can't think of anything I still want to purchase tho...


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Please post your mod pic of the two jackets here ....  Dying to see your mod pictures!
> 
> I missed out on the H&M version and hope I can find one somewhere....  Do you think I should look for size 2?  I saw lots of size 2 on the Bay...  Don't want to go that route and pay extra for a jacket that I probably wear once... .  I do think it is worth to have it in my closet as a piece of collectable item...


The H&M version of the weez runs quite tight, I probably wouldn't go for a 2. I'm normally a 34 / 36 in Etoile and can't squeeze into a 2 in the H&M version. I have the size 4 and it is still very fitted, even the 6 (which I gave to a friend) was fitted on me.


----------



## pellarin22

tb-purselover said:


> Congrats pellarin22!  You, I think, are the first to get in on that jacket.  I can't wait to see it on you and hear your thoughts.
> 
> I can't wait for the rest of the collection!


 We have only a few stores here in Toronto that carry IM, only two that carry the Etoile line and they won't have the whole line. So I got in touch with a manager at one of these stores and she was able to get the buyer for the store to send her one for me when it arrives after Christmas. 
After the H and M nonsense I thought more people know her and more people will be wanting to buy her clothes now that her popularity has increased.


----------



## pellarin22

Sheruu said:


> Where did you pre-order?


 I am in Toronto and I pre ordered from Gravitypope. They don't carry her stuff in the Toronto store ( something about other stores carrying her stuff nearby?) but their Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver stores do. So I thought why wait? It looks like it's going to be a popular coat.


----------



## HiromiT

pellarin22 said:


> I am in Toronto and I pre ordered from Gravitypope. They don't carry her stuff in the Toronto store ( something about other stores carrying her stuff nearby?) but their Calgary, Edmonton and Vancouver stores do. So I thought why wait? It looks like it's going to be a popular coat.



Nice, I can't wait to see your mod pics!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Please post your mod pic of the two jackets here ....  Dying to see your mod pictures!
> 
> I missed out on the H&M version and hope I can find one somewhere....  Do you think I should look for size 2?  I saw lots of size 2 on the Bay...  Don't want to go that route and pay extra for a jacket that I probably wear once... .  I do think it is worth to have it in my closet as a piece of collectable item...



I really like the jacket, too!  It was the only H&M piece that tempted me, and thanks to Amsterdam's pics, I'm even more interested.  But, if I'm realistic, it's not something I'd get much use out of since it's very recognizable!  There are a LOT of the jackets out there and it's only a matter of time before they get dumped on ebay.  I might be wrong, but I'm assuming in 6 months a person will be able to pick one up for less than retail.


----------



## mercer

COPENHAGEN said:


> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing!
> 
> I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...)
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive



That's such a nice piece!  You'll have to post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## mercer

Amsterdam said:


> Yes, I'm afraid that I must agree! There is a difference in quality, the Weeze is a work of art and very well made,  but this doen't justify the $4k price tag of the Weez.
> 
> The same goes for the Mony boots, they were 675 in the Paris boutique, but only 199 at H&M and they really don't have too much difference between them.



thanks again, for posting your reviews!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Everyone is looking great!!
> 
> Please allow me to share couple pictures...
> 
> 
> Picture taken from my recent Asia trip...Etoile jacket purchased couple months ago.  Love love this jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IM coat (last season) with IM for HM jenny like boots... love the boots for $99!


tonka! So happy to see you ! Looking great as usual, and I am glad I checked the thread tonight


----------



## flower71

COPENHAGEN said:


> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing!
> 
> I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...)
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive


I have been eyeing this jacket, congrats Copenhagen, you have to post mod pics, ok?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

tonkamama said:


> Thank you for your kind word.  Congrats on your new jacket!  This jacket is on my list....





mercer said:


> That's such a nice piece!  You'll have to post pictures when it arrives!





flower71 said:


> I have been eyeing this jacket, congrats Copenhagen, you have to post mod pics, ok?


Thank you, I'll be sure post a few pics when it arrives!  I was debating between this color and the dark grey (anthra?) one, but I quite like the contrast with the white.


----------



## jellylicious

My outfit today-H&M linen tee & belt and Berry boots. Love love the belt!


----------



## HiromiT

jellylicious said:


> My outfit today-H&M linen tee & belt and Berry boots. Love love the belt!



You look great!


----------



## jellylicious

COPENHAGEN said:


> *Tonkamama*, you look amazing!
> 
> I just got this jacket from the Étoile line. Hope the shoulders aren't to massive on me (as my shoulders are the broadest part on me...)
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive



Congrats! Love to see it on you.


----------



## jellylicious

HiromiT said:


> You look great!



TY HiromiT!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious ~ thank you girlfriend!!  



jellylicious said:


> Everything looks great on you! Too bad i missed out on the boots. What a great buy!


----------



## tonkamama

jellyliciou ~ Love your outfit!!  I had same Tshirt...  hehe.  



jellylicious said:


> My outfit today-H&M linen tee & belt and Berry boots. Love love the belt!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you flower71 for your kind word!  



flower71 said:


> tonka! So happy to see you ! Looking great as usual, and I am glad I checked the thread tonight


----------



## tonkamama

I am mixing Kady with HM version sweatpants/sweatshirt and Jenny like boots.  

Thanks for letting  me share...


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> I am mixing Kady with HM version sweatpants/sweatshirt and Jenny like boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting  me share...




Fantastic outfit!


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Jelly you are back as well.. love to see old faces.. and you look amazing as always!!!


jellylicious said:


> My outfit today-H&M linen tee & belt and Berry boots. Love love the belt!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> My outfit today-H&M linen tee & belt and Berry boots. Love love the belt!



Love it jelly!  I have that tee too.  I just received it yesterday from H&M.  Slooooow shipping...but love the tee.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you for the sizing advise...  



ericat said:


> The H&M version of the weez runs quite tight, I probably wouldn't go for a 2. I'm normally a 34 / 36 in Etoile and can't squeeze into a 2 in the H&M version. I have the size 4 and it is still very fitted, even the 6 (which I gave to a friend) was fitted on me.




Thank you jellybebe!!  


jellybebe said:


> Fantastic outfit!


----------



## muamua

I need help! Does anyone have any comments on how ankara coat looks like? Thanks)))


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I am mixing Kady with HM version sweatpants/sweatshirt and Jenny like boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting  me share...





amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Jelly you are back as well.. love to see old faces.. and you look amazing as always!!!





tb-purselover said:


> Love it jelly!  I have that tee too.  I just received it yesterday from H&M.  Slooooow shipping...but love the tee.



Tonka-laid back cool with that combo! 

Miss you ladies!!!  Now that the sales are hitting up-can't wait to see everyone's purchases and mod pics.  Love that linen tee-want to see how you 2 ladies pair it.


----------



## Jayne1

There's a relaxed jacket for 2014, it sort of reminds me of the David from 2012 does anyone know the name and if it's from Cruise or Spring?


----------



## Sculli

The etoile line' 14 is hitting the stores now. I got this jacket from New collection. I also ordered the ebba coat on netaporter.I saw it in the store, but they didnt had my size, I saw the same coat on netaporter in my size, so I snatched it up. I get some mod pics when it arrives .


----------



## Sculli

I forgot to attach the picture.


----------



## tb-purselover

Today,  old collection but I still love it!
Renell jeans, Maverick sweater, and studded belt from the current season. Then IM x H&M fringe boots. Sorry about the kid's messy room.


----------



## muamua

Sculli said:


> I forgot to attach the picture.


Like the jacket!


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Today,  old collection but I still love it!
> Renell jeans, Maverick sweater, and studded belt from the current season. Then IM x H&M fringe boots. Sorry about the kid's messy room.
> View attachment 2415122



So cute!  I love how all stuff from so many seasons works so well together!   IM is just such a great investment.  You look great!


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> I forgot to attach the picture.



So flattering!  What a super cute outfit!  What fabric is the fabric content of the jacket?


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Today,  old collection but I still love it!
> Renell jeans, Maverick sweater, and studded belt from the current season. Then IM x H&M fringe boots. Sorry about the kid's messy room.
> View attachment 2415122



Looking good TB!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Might pull the trigger on this etoile number. the bela top.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409668

and pleasantly surprised that the boyce coat went 50% off on netaporter and sold out! Happy souls they are


----------



## Sculli

muamua said:


> Like the jacket!



muamua thanks, they also got this one in a baby blueish-purple version. 



mercer said:


> So flattering!  What a super cute outfit!  What fabric is the fabric content of the jacket?



thank you mercer. the fabric is made of cotton and acrylic, you can also button the jacket, is has some hidden closure, but i prefer it to be leave open.


----------



## Mia Bella

The IM boots thread isn't as active so I'm coming here!




I just bought the Prescott boots and I'm really excited to get them.  Does anyone here have a pair?


----------



## Jayne1

I finally got around to trying some H&M, what was left of it&#8230; and I really think the double breasted coats and pea jackets, as good a price as they are, do not compare to Etoile.  I happened to be wearing my Etoile pea coat and found the H&M much thinner, much stiffer and static-y enough that they were covered in lint.

Having said that, I thought I might buy the black and white hat, but it did not fit on my head. I have a few Etoile hats, so it's not as if my head is that big.


----------



## am2022

Very nice Mia!
Can't wait for mod pics !
No don't have them - have a shorter lazio from
Last year and a taller junee from 2009
Is this knee high or over the knee?


Mia Bella said:


> The IM boots thread isn't as active so I'm coming here!
> 
> View attachment 2415966
> 
> 
> I just bought the Prescott boots and I'm really excited to get them.  Does anyone here have a pair?


----------



## am2022

You are too cute Jayne!!
Go and get the hat and show us... Didn't grab one for my daughter on opening day and when I came back. , all gone!!


Jayne1 said:


> I finally got around to trying some H&M, what was left of it and I really think the double breasted coats and pea jackets, as good a price as they are, do not compare to Etoile.  I happened to be wearing my Etoile pea coat and found the H&M much thinner, much stiffer and very much attracting all the lint in the store.
> 
> Having said that, I thought I might buy the black and white hat, but it did not fit on my head. I have a few Etoile hats, so it's not as if my head is that big.


----------



## Jayne1

amacasa said:


> You are too cute Jayne!!
> Go and get the hat and show us... Didn't grab one for my daughter on opening day and when I came back. , all gone!!


It wouldn't fit on my head and I tried!  Is it a child's hat that was in the woman's section?


----------



## am2022

most probably... i don't recall ladies hats during the release/ opening day.... 
but when you said you saw one.. then that was a pleasant surprise... but maybe a child's hat in the wrong department is the rightful explanation... lets stretch it out.
QUOTE=Jayne1;25785272]It wouldn't fit on my head&#8230; and I tried!  Is it a child's hat that was in the woman's section? [/QUOTE]


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Very nice Mia!
> Can't wait for mod pics !
> No don't have them - have a shorter lazio from
> Last year and a taller junee from 2009
> Is this knee high or over the knee?



I just googled both the Lazio and Junee and they're gorgeous!! We are seriously boot twins, I swear. I love everything you buy, Ama  

The Prescotts look like they're meant to stop at the knee or mid-knee. I hope they're as high on me as they are in the 1st pic. Love that look.


----------



## am2022

Adorable!!!
I'm sure you will look exactly like that model or even better!!!
My marant boots are carefully selected as her boots/ shoes are so addicting and before
You know it you will need to buy the next one ... It's more of fear i feel when
The new collection comes as I'm
Praying I won't like
Anything ... Lol!
But straight laced here probably have a complete marant boot collection so she is a wealth of
Knowledge for all
Of us. !
There's also the aniella from fall 2010
That's like yours - don't have that but
Tonka does ! It's a rounded toe while yours is pointed like
The lazio !
She has a knee high black suede that's not wedge but wooden / western
Heel - from 2008 this I have as well ! 
Let us know once you get them!!! And
Lots of mod pics pls !


Mia Bella said:


> I just googled both the Lazio and Junee and they're gorgeous!! We are seriously boot twins, I swear. I love everything you buy, Ama
> 
> The Prescotts look like they're meant to stop at the knee or mid-knee. I hope they're as high on me as they are in the 1st pic. Love that look.
> 
> View attachment 2416002
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416003
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416004


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> muamua thanks, they also got this one in a baby blueish-purple version.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mercer. the fabric is made of cotton and acrylic, you can also button the jacket, is has some hidden closure, but i prefer it to be leave open.



Thanks!  I love it!  Definitely on my spring list!


----------



## tonkamama

*amacasa,*  wow you are good with all the names/years of her boots collections!!  I totally forgot the name of my boots...  yes, I have the aniella ... 


*Mia ~* pls post picture.  I am sure Prescott boots will look super hot with your long legs!   



amacasa said:


> Adorable!!!
> I'm sure you will look exactly like that model or even better!!!
> My marant boots are carefully selected as her boots/ shoes are so addicting and before
> You know it you will need to buy the next one ... It's more of fear i feel when
> The new collection comes as I'm
> Praying I won't like
> Anything ... Lol!
> But straight laced here probably have a complete marant boot collection so she is a wealth of
> Knowledge for all
> Of us. !
> There's also the aniella from fall 2010
> That's like yours - don't have that but
> Tonka does ! It's a rounded toe while yours is pointed like
> The lazio !
> She has a knee high black suede that's not wedge but wooden / western
> Heel - from 2008 this I have as well !
> Let us know once you get them!!! And
> Lots of mod pics pls !


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious *~ thank you girlfriend!

*Sculli *~ congrats on your new jacket, very pretty.
*
tb-purselover *~ Cool paring!!  this is why I love IM so much!!  I get tired with my cloth easily, and IM is one of few brands that I know I can wear years after years and still in love....





jellylicious said:


> Tonka-laid back cool with that combo!
> 
> Miss you ladies!!!  Now that the sales are hitting up-can't wait to see everyone's purchases and mod pics.  Love that linen tee-want to see how you 2 ladies pair it.





Sculli said:


> I forgot to attach the picture.





tb-purselover said:


> Today,  old collection but I still love it!
> Renell jeans, Maverick sweater, and studded belt from the current season. Then IM x H&M fringe boots. Sorry about the kid's messy room.
> View attachment 2415122


----------



## tonkamama

I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots. 

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


Wow!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Looking good TB!


Thanks jelly!  I miss you too girlfriend .  It is nice to be "back".  I am loving her older season pieces AND can't wait for S/S.  Which is in store now!



Mia Bella said:


> The IM boots thread isn't as active so I'm coming here!
> 
> View attachment 2415966
> 
> 
> I just bought the Prescott boots and I'm really excited to get them.  Does anyone here have a pair?


Congrats Mia on the Prescott boots.  You will rock those boots.  I couldn't, but with you long and lean legs you will be drop dead gorgeous.



tonkamama said:


> *
> tb-purselover *~ Cool paring!!  this is why I love IM so much!!  I get tired with my cloth easily, *and IM is one of few brands that I know I can wear years after years and still in love*....


Yes, this is one of the main reasons I love IM.  I never tire of it, it is classic and cool.



tonkamama said:


> I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


Love them Tonka!  Nice haul, I have the belt too, looove it!  Thinking about the lace top...


----------



## tb-purselover

O.M.Gosh, I am in love with these IM Burt sneakers.  They are gorgeous.  But I have too many of her sneakers now, le sigh.  Now, do I sell the older ones and get these or hope the love fades.


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> Adorable!!!
> I'm sure you will look exactly like that model or even better!!!
> My marant boots are carefully selected as her boots/ shoes are so addicting and before
> You know it you will need to buy the next one ... It's more of fear i feel when
> The new collection comes as I'm
> Praying I won't like
> Anything ... Lol!
> But straight laced here probably have a complete marant boot collection so she is a wealth of
> Knowledge for all
> Of us. !
> There's also the aniella from fall 2010
> That's like yours - don't have that but
> Tonka does ! It's a rounded toe while yours is pointed like
> The lazio !
> She has a knee high black suede that's not wedge but wooden / western
> Heel - from 2008 this I have as well !
> Let us know once you get them!!! And
> Lots of mod pics pls !



Wow Ama thank you so much for your input and your sweet compliment! Straight Laced isn't the only one with a wealth of knowledge. You're awesome.  

And yeah, I can't imagine how scary it is when IM's new collections roll in. Her goodies are definitely *not* cheap but they sure are fabulous.

I'll for sure report back when my boots arrive!!! 



tonkamama said:


> *Mia ~* pls post picture.  I am sure Prescott boots will look super hot with your long legs!



Thank you tonka, I sure hope they do! I promise I will post pics when I get them. 
How do you like the Anielas? I just googled and they look almost identical to the Prescott except the Aniela's toe looks more pointed and the shaft looks a little bit shorter. Are they pretty comfy? Easy to walk in? 

It's so funny how small the style changes are from one boot to the next. 

Here's the Prescott's toe. Are they the same as yours? I'm trying to find a difference!






tonkamama said:


> I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



Wow, those are all beautiful. Mods?? 
Also a low heel boot? Like a moto boot? We can brainstorm!



tb-purselover said:


> Congrats Mia on the Prescott boots.  You will rock those boots.  I couldn't, but with you long and lean legs you will be drop dead gorgeous.



Thank you tb!! 



tb-purselover said:


> O.M.Gosh, I am in love with these IM Burt sneakers.  They are gorgeous.  But I have too many of her sneakers now, le sigh.  Now, do I sell the older ones and get these or hope the love fades.
> 
> View attachment 2416538



That soft teal is so pretty!!
I have 2 pairs of dark colored Beketts and I wish I would have only bought one neutral color and then a bold, fun color like this. I feel like these sneakers are so much more fab in a POP color/combo.


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...




Nice!!!  Looking forward to your modeling pix.  I have that belt btw, love it


----------



## boxermomof2

Mia Bella said:


> The IM boots thread isn't as active so I'm coming here!
> 
> View attachment 2415966
> 
> 
> I just bought the Prescott boots and I'm really excited to get them.  Does anyone here have a pair?



I don't have them, but I'm drooling over the calf hair version. I don't need another pair of boots!
My scarlet boots have the same heel. They are not an all day heel for me, but comfy for a few hours. The pitch on most IM heeled shoes do not agree with my toes.


----------



## mcs1111

Tonkamama what style is the dark top in the middle?  Love your haul!!


----------



## tb-purselover

Mia Bella said:


> What soft teal is so pretty!!
> I have 2 pairs of dark colored Beketts and I wish I would have only bought one neutral color and then a bold, fun color like this. I feel like these sneakers are so much more fab in a POP color/combo.




ITA that these sneakers are so much fun and cool in a pop color!!!

The other day at the gym an admin, who worked there, walked by in a pair of bright yellow IM sneakers!  She looked amazing in all neutrals tan, grey and light washed blue jeans and this pop of yellow sneakers.  I have to say she looked very Parisian and chic. After that I wanted them in yellow LOL.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Boo, the Iona jacket/blazer had the worst fit on me. Shoulders looked massive and it was too big in my regular IM size (FR 36). It's going back and no mod pics sorry


----------



## tonkamama

*Mia ~* I love my Anielas, I find the style very versatile and can be everyday boots.  Just like her clothing line..  I find myself never get tired of her shoes and wanting more.  Altho I am not really a heel person, so Anielas more of my dinner event only boots...    They are comfortable for those used to walking in higher heels, but not a whole day walking shoes for me.  Most ladies on here knew that I enjoy walking a lot, hence I want to get a pair of flat heels IM boots.  I found couple pairs on Barneys, Chess and Dazzle which is OTK... .  Need to wait for them mark down.  Ladies if you have a pair of Chess and Dazzle would you please let me know how you like them.  Thank you.    

Back to Anielas, I just checked the toe box IMO they look 99% identical to Prescotts.  Anielas hitting right below my knees.  

Here is a picture of me wearing the boots... 



 




Mia Bella said:


> Thank you tonka, I sure hope they do! I promise I will post pics when I get them.
> How do you like the Anielas? I just googled and they look almost identical to the
> 
> 
> Prescott except the Aniela's toe looks more pointed and the shaft looks a little bit shorter. Are they pretty comfy? Easy to walk in?
> 
> It's so funny how small the style changes are from one boot to the next.
> 
> Here's the Prescott's toe. Are they the same as yours? I'm trying to find a difference!
> 
> View attachment 2416622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are all beautiful. Mods??
> Also a low heel boot? Like a moto boot? We can brainstorm!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies. * I am pretty much done with Christmas shopping for myself ...now I can't wait to see everyone's shopping hauls!  

*tb-purselover & arguspeace ~ *The belt is so nice,  I love it so  much.  I got it in size small so I can only wear it around my waist for dresses or skirt. 

*mcs1111 ~* The style I believe is called the "Yorkr top", BNY has white and I got the black from Neiman Marcus.  

*COPENHAGEN ~* I am sorry it did not work out for you.  Yes I went down a size to size 36.  Maybe you can find a size 34?   

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=502753806&cgid=BARNEYS&index=5



Jayne1 said:


> Wow!





tb-purselover said:


> Love them Tonka!  Nice haul, I have the belt too, looove it!  Thinking about the lace top...





arguspeace said:


> Nice!!!  Looking forward to your modeling pix.  I have that belt btw, love it





mcs1111 said:


> Tonkamama what style is the dark top in the middle?  Love your haul!!





COPENHAGEN said:


> Boo, the Iona jacket/blazer had the worst fit on me. Shoulders looked massive and it was too big in my regular IM size (FR 36). It's going back and no mod pics sorry


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> I just googled both the Lazio and Junee and they're gorgeous!! We are seriously boot twins, I swear. I love everything you buy, Ama
> 
> The Prescotts look like they're meant to stop at the knee or mid-knee. I hope they're as high on me as they are in the 1st pic. Love that look.



These boots were made for you Mia! Can't wait to see your mod pics.


----------



## HiromiT

COPENHAGEN said:


> Boo, the Iona jacket/blazer had the worst fit on me. Shoulders looked massive and it was too big in my regular IM size (FR 36). It's going back and no mod pics sorry



Oh no, that's too bad! I also found the shoulders to be wide, but going down a size made it too snug in the waist/hips.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> *Mia ~* I love my Anielas, I find the style very versatile and can be everyday boots.  Just like her clothing line..  I find myself never get tired of her shoes and wanting more.  Altho I am not really a heel person, so Anielas more of my dinner event only boots...    They are comfortable for those used to walking in higher heels, but not a whole day walking shoes for me.  Most ladies on here knew that I enjoy walking a lot, hence I want to get a pair of flat heels IM boots.  I found couple pairs on Barneys, Chess and Dazzle which is OTK... .  Need to wait for them mark down.  Ladies if you have a pair of Chess and Dazzle would you please let me know how you like them.  Thank you.
> 
> Back to Anielas, I just checked the toe box IMO they look 99% identical to Prescotts.  Anielas hitting right below my knees.
> 
> Here is a picture of me wearing the boots...



Congrats, Tonka, on your new Etoile haul plus these gorgeous boots. Love this outfit!


----------



## Mia Bella

tb-purselover said:


> ITA that these sneakers are so much fun and cool in a pop color!!!
> 
> The other day at the gym an admin, who worked there, walked by in a pair of bright yellow IM sneakers!  She looked amazing in all neutrals tan, grey and light washed blue jeans and this pop of yellow sneakers.  I have to say she looked very Parisian and chic. After that I wanted them in yellow LOL.



I've never seen a yellow pair! Sounds so fun!!  I wonder what other colors will be coming out for this new season. 



tonkamama said:


> *Mia ~* I love my Anielas, I find the style very versatile and can be everyday boots.  Just like her clothing line..  I find myself never get tired of her shoes and wanting more.  Altho I am not really a heel person, so Anielas more of my dinner event only boots...    They are comfortable for those used to walking in higher heels, but not a whole day walking shoes for me.  Most ladies on here knew that I enjoy walking a lot, hence I want to get a pair of flat heels IM boots.  I found couple pairs on Barneys, Chess and Dazzle which is OTK... .  Need to wait for them mark down.  Ladies if you have a pair of Chess and Dazzle would you please let me know how you like them.  Thank you.
> 
> Back to Anielas, I just checked the toe box IMO they look 99% identical to Prescotts.  Anielas hitting right below my knees.
> 
> Here is a picture of me wearing the boots...



Tonka you look gorgeous!  And the Anielas look fabulous on you. Wow!! Now I am so much more excited to receive mine!! It sounds like they're the same boot brought back for another Season. Thank you so much for the mod shot! 
Also, I have to tell you, when I first saw you standing so near the stairs I got nervous.  

I hope you find a low heel boot! I just looked at the Dazzles and yeah, you would totally rock those. 100% 




HiromiT said:


> These boots were made for you Mia! Can't wait to see your mod pics.



Thank you dear Hiromi!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I came home with my favorite Etoiles!!  Next is to hunt down a pair of low heels boots.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



What a haul! How do you find the York top sizing? Thinking of the black but not sure if i should get my size or size up.



Mia Bella said:


> The IM boots thread isn't as active so I'm coming here!
> 
> View attachment 2415966
> 
> 
> I just bought the Prescott boots and I'm really excited to get them.  Does anyone here have a pair?


Can't wait to see them on you! I love these boots.



tonkamama said:


> *Mia ~* I love my Anielas, I find the style very versatile and can be everyday boots.  Just like her clothing line..  I find myself never get tired of her shoes and wanting more.  Altho I am not really a heel person, so Anielas more of my dinner event only boots...    They are comfortable for those used to walking in higher heels, but not a whole day walking shoes for me.  Most ladies on here knew that I enjoy walking a lot, hence I want to get a pair of flat heels IM boots.  I found couple pairs on Barneys, Chess and Dazzle which is OTK... .  Need to wait for them mark down.  Ladies if you have a pair of Chess and Dazzle would you please let me know how you like them.  Thank you.
> 
> Back to Anielas, I just checked the toe box IMO they look 99% identical to Prescotts.  Anielas hitting right below my knees.
> 
> Here is a picture of me wearing the boots...



Oh ohthis is why i don't want to visit too often. You were everything so beautifully-makes me want to break bank!


----------



## tonkamama

*HiromiT ~* thank you dear!

*Mia ~* now that you mentioned it, looking at the picture from my computer, it does look scary... .  Actually, I've been slipping down those hardwood stairs twice:shame: ( unharmed ~ thank Dear God!).  Hence I put down those tiny removable carpet stair treads to prevent me (and my furry babies) from slipping again as I often "walking up and down the stairs too fast"!    

*jellylicious ~* Thank you for your sweet comment.  I went size 36 with my york top as I prefer a tighter fit.  I was MIA for a short time for the same reason...  LOL.  



HiromiT said:


> Congrats, Tonka, on your new Etoile haul plus these gorgeous boots. Love this outfit!





Mia Bella said:


> Tonka you look gorgeous!  And the Anielas look fabulous on you. Wow!! Now I am so much more excited to receive mine!! It sounds like they're the same boot brought back for another Season. Thank you so much for the mod shot!
> Also, I have to tell you, when I first saw you standing so near the stairs I got nervous.
> 
> I hope you find a low heel boot! I just looked at the Dazzles and yeah, you would totally rock those. 100%





jellylicious said:


> What a haul! How do you find the York top sizing? Thinking of the black but not sure if i should get my size or size up.
> 
> *Oh oh&#8230;this is why i don't want to visit too often.* You were everything so beautifully-makes me want to break bank!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

tonkamama said:


> *COPENHAGEN ~* I am sorry it did not work out for you.  Yes I went down a size to size 36.  Maybe you can find a size 34?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...oduct-Show?pid=502753806&cgid=BARNEYS&index=5





HiromiT said:


> Oh no, that's too bad! I also found the shoulders to be wide, but going down a size made it too snug in the waist/hips.


Thank you, but I don't think I'll try a 34, it fitter around the wast and arms in 36, so only the length and shoulders would be better in a smaller size. It just wasn't for me 

Hopefully there will be some good IM pieces in the sales - it starts a bit later in Europe, so after Christmas I will have to look around


----------



## mcs1111

Have you looked at the Idaho jacket?  I had the same problem with Iona. I am very petite and slim hipped but I have a broad shoulder/athletic arm for my frame. Thought about removing the shoulder pads but decided that the Idaho was cuter on me. Shorter length and no extra width at my shoulder. Although I am still considering Iona in different color sans pads...


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> Have you looked at the Idaho jacket?  I had the same problem with Iona. I am very petite and slim hipped but I have a broad shoulder/athletic arm for my frame. Thought about removing the shoulder pads but decided that the Idaho was cuter on me. Shorter length and no extra width at my shoulder. Although I am still considering Iona in different color sans pads...




The Idaho is great. Something about the pockets is a bit more slimming.


----------



## tb-purselover

Me today. All Etoile with exception to the dickers. Not sure I remember the names of the shirt and belt. Pants are Ivo cropped cords.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Me today. All Etoile with exception to the dickers. Not sure I remember the names of the shirt and belt. Pants are Ivo cropped cords.
> View attachment 2418060



Love your shirt!  Look at those details...  

I have two pairs of Ivo, they are my go to pants from fall to spring.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Love your shirt!  Look at those details...
> 
> I have two pairs of Ivo, they are my go to pants from fall to spring.



Thank you!  I love my Ivo's too.  I have two pairs as well!  This color and the grey.  I wish I found the arbon color.  

This shirt is really pretty.  Love the embroidery on it.  Funny, I was looking at a lot of the similar shirts/tunics that came out the same time in pictures.  The details are just gorgeous.  Thank you!


----------



## am2022

lovely TB!!! Yes, ivo is a staple !!!


tb-purselover said:


> Me today. All Etoile with exception to the dickers. Not sure I remember the names of the shirt and belt. Pants are Ivo cropped cords.
> View attachment 2418060


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> Me today. All Etoile with exception to the dickers. Not sure I remember the names of the shirt and belt. Pants are Ivo cropped cords.
> View attachment 2418060



TB-Love the details indeed. Ivo looks great on you-missed out on those babies.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *jellylicious ~* Thank you for your sweet comment.  I went size 36 with my york top as I prefer a tighter fit.  I was MIA for a short time for the same reason...  LOL.



Got the 34, thanks to you! I had it in my cart for the longest time and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## jellybebe

An etoile jacket in 2 colour ways for the new season, and a pullover from the mainline that I think is from Cruise.


----------



## pellarin22

media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b2/9e/ec/b29eec9e424bf97c1cc50bed42a6df6b.jpgHas anyone seen this coat online or in stores yet?
 Sorry I can't seem to copy this picture


----------



## tonkamama

pellarin22 said:


> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b2/9e/ec/b29eec9e424bf97c1cc50bed42a6df6b.jpgHas anyone seen this coat online or in stores yet?
> Sorry I can't seem to copy this picture



Let me post the picture again....


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> An etoile jacket in 2 colour ways for the new season, and a pullover from the mainline that I think is from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418277
> View attachment 2418278
> View attachment 2418280



I love the pullover.  I need to veer away from anymore jackets lol.  Although I am not sure I will be able to control myself when it comes to a few of the jackets...



pellarin22 said:


> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b2/9e/ec/b29eec9e424bf97c1cc50bed42a6df6b.jpgHas anyone seen this coat online or in stores yet?
> Sorry I can't seem to copy this picture



I haven't seen it in store yet.  It is really beautiful though.  I can't wait to see it on some of the ladies here.  The entire look is tdf.


----------



## mercer

tb-purselover said:


> Me today. All Etoile with exception to the dickers. Not sure I remember the names of the shirt and belt. Pants are Ivo cropped cords.
> View attachment 2418060



Such a cute look!


----------



## Jayne1

Mia Bella said:


> Also, I have to tell you, when I first saw you standing so near the stairs I got nervous.


I was thinking that too!


----------



## Jayne1

Does this jacket look like it's going to be hard to wear and expensive?    I'm looking for a spring jacket but don't want anything too precious.  I love a strong shoulder, not having a strong shoulder, myself


----------



## tb-purselover

mercer said:


> Such a cute look!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sculli

My  ebba etoile just arrived, i love it.  .


----------



## Sculli

Here is the pic.


----------



## am2022

Pretty sculli congrats !!!


Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking that too!



Me, too!  Be careful!


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.



So cute!  Love it!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Does this jacket look like it's going to be hard to wear and expensive?    I'm looking for a spring jacket but don't want anything too precious.  I love a strong shoulder, not having a strong shoulder, myself



It was $875 on Moda Operandi (it's called the Daker Jacket).  It's super cute and if you like a strong shoulder, it's probably perfect for you.


----------



## tb-purselover

Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.


I love this on you!  The jacket is beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> It was $875 on Moda Operandi (it's called the Daker Jacket).  It's super cute and if you like a strong shoulder, it's probably perfect for you.


Thank you!  I googled it and saw I would need to be slim hipped for it to fall nicely.  Also that it runs small.  That's another thing off my list!  lol


----------



## tonkamama

pellarin22 said:


> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b2/9e/ec/b29eec9e424bf97c1cc50bed42a6df6b.jpgHas anyone seen this coat online or in stores yet?
> Sorry I can't seem to copy this picture



It is available via Barney NY now!  

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503018413&cgid=BARNEYS&index=16


----------



## tonkamama

Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.



So cute!!  We are just entering winter (and these few days will be freezing here) and it is so refreshing to see the SS collections!


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> It is available via Barney NY now!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503018413&cgid=BARNEYS&index=16



Did you hit the buy button? 



Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.


Lovely on you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mcs1111 said:


> Have you looked at the Idaho jacket?  I had the same problem with Iona. I am very petite and slim hipped but I have a broad shoulder/athletic arm for my frame. Thought about removing the shoulder pads but decided that the Idaho was cuter on me. Shorter length and no extra width at my shoulder. Although I am still considering Iona in different color sans pads...


Thanks, I haven't seen the Idaho. Sounds like you have the same frame as me! I'll take a look at it and maybe try it on in a store. Hate returns


----------



## pellarin22

tonkamama said:


> It is available via Barney NY now!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503018413&cgid=BARNEYS&index=16


 Thanks so much! It looks really oversized but it's lined and I like that!


----------



## pellarin22

Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.


 The coat looks great! Is it lined at all? How warm is it and what size are you wearing? I pre ordered it in a size 40.


----------



## Mia Bella

Sculli said:


> Here is the pic.



Fabulous! 



tonkamama said:


> It is available via Barney NY now!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...duct-Show?pid=503018413&cgid=BARNEYS&index=16



That looks like the coziest jacket ever.


----------



## Mia Bella

My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!

My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect. 
The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?













The toe shape..


----------



## am2022

as fabulous as ever... very nice mia!!! Congrats!!!



Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> The toe shape..


You look AHH-MAZING!!!


----------



## mercer

HiromiT said:


> You look AHH-MAZING!!!



Seconded!


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..




They were made for you!


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> as fabulous as ever... very nice mia!!! Congrats!!!





HiromiT said:


> You look AHH-MAZING!!!





mercer said:


> Seconded!





jellybebe said:


> They were made for you!



Thank you lovelies!!  You're the sweetest!


----------



## mcs1111

If you are not twelve feet tall these boots make you look so. Yay!!  So so pretty!!!


----------



## jellylicious

Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..


Been lusting after thesesimply amazing on you! Congrats, they are TDF!


----------



## Julide

Jayne1 said:


> Does this jacket look like it's going to be hard to wear and expensive?    I'm looking for a spring jacket but don't want anything too precious.  I love a strong shoulder, not having a strong shoulder, myself



Love the dress/shirt underneath!!


----------



## mcs1111

Julide said:


> Love the dress/shirt underneath!!




Me too. I have seen pictures of a long sleeve and sleeveless blouse version--I am waiting for the sleeveless one in grey or black, not sure which color it is exactly but that is what I want!  And the white shorts that look like quilt pieces sewn together. Recently I am obsessed with marant!


----------



## miumiufiend

Hi ladies! You all look so amazing in your IM! 

Mia, the Prescotts are TDF and they make your (already amazing) legs look miles long! LOVE!

There are lots of IM goodies at the Barneys sale that just started today, including the calf-hair Tacys, the Delphias in black and in camel, the Scarlet, Prescott, and Shelia, which has the calf hair.  I almost grabbed the latter but a 3.5 inch heel is too high for my day-to-day and my legs would never look as good as Mia's anyway with the boot shaft being so tall  So I consoled myself with the noir/beige Baltimore sneaker, which I felt I could justify. I hope they're cute on my feets!


----------



## Princess D

Jayne1 said:


> Does this jacket look like it's going to be hard to wear and expensive?  I'm looking for a spring jacket but don't want anything too precious. I love a strong shoulder, not having a strong shoulder, myself


 
I'm interested in the dress, if it comes in black.....


----------



## Julide

mcs1111 said:


> Me too. I have seen pictures of a long sleeve and sleeveless blouse version--I am waiting for the sleeveless one in grey or black, not sure which color it is exactly but that is what I want!  And the white shorts that look like quilt pieces sewn together. Recently I am obsessed with marant!





Princess D said:


> I'm interested in the dress, if it comes in black.....



Well I guess we will all be hunting this one down!!Now I need to find who carries this online!


----------



## tonkamama

*Mia ~ they are super super HOT!!*  Yes I treated all my suede boots with Meltonian water & stain protector.  Just make sure re-treat your boots every season as protector does wear out.





Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..


----------



## tonkamama

Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!

BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...


----------



## Jayne1

^ Posters here are just so gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne1

So has anyone seen this jacket from Resort?  it reminds me of the David from 2 winters ago. It doesn't exactly look like a warm weather jacket though. Any opinions or information?


----------



## tb-purselover

Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..



O.M.Gosh you look amazing!!!  Congrats on your new boots.  Beautiful.




tonkamama said:


> Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!
> 
> BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...



Love it Tonka!  The whole outfit looks so lovely on you.  I love how you wore the belt!


----------



## muamua

tonkamama said:


> Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!
> 
> BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...


Wow, this is super chic!! Love the look! You made me want that top too


----------



## am2022

ITA tonka! You look smashing .... And sisters on the grey Chloes!!!



muamua said:


> Wow, this is super chic!! Love the look! You made me want
> 
> that top too


----------



## Sculli

amacasa said:


> Pretty sculli congrats !!!





mercer said:


> So cute!  Love it!





tb-purselover said:


> I love this on you!  The jacket is beautiful.  Congrats!





tonkamama said:


> So cute!!  We are just entering winter (and these few days will be freezing here) and it is so refreshing to see the SS collections!





Mia Bella said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> That looks like the coziest jacket ever.



Ladies thank you all . It's so comfy and great for winter as a vest and for spring for wearing as a coat. You ladies looking fabulous as well in IM.


----------



## Sculli

pellarin22 said:


> The coat looks great! Is it lined at all? How warm is it and what size are you wearing? I pre ordered it in a size 40.



pillarin the coat falls quite big. I have the size 34 and normally I have size 38 in IM. It's not lined, it made of cotton and wool and it looks more like a vest. If it's winter you can't only wear the coat, it's too thin, you need to wear a coat over it.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> So has anyone seen this jacket from Resort?  it reminds me of the David from 2 winters ago. It doesn't exactly look like a warm weather jacket though. Any opinions or information?



*Jayne1,* thank you.  I love the look of the jacket on the model with her mini skirt...  I wish I have her legs.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies.*  With Most of IM Etoile T-shirts are priced in  the $150 ~ $200 range.  I think York shirt is a good deal (with 40%  off price).  Wow the white one all sold out except size 34 on BNY website!  

*amacasa ~ *I love love my Chloes, never get tired of wearing them!!  



tb-purselover said:


> O.M.Gosh you look amazing!!!  Congrats on your new boots.  Beautiful.
> 
> 
> Love it Tonka!  The whole outfit looks so lovely on you.  I love how you wore the belt!





muamua said:


> Wow, this is super chic!! Love the look! You made me want that top too





amacasa said:


> ITA tonka! You look smashing .... *And sisters on the grey Chloes!!!*





Sculli said:


> You ladies looking fabulous as well in IM.


----------



## Mia Bella

mcs1111 said:


> If you are not twelve feet tall these boots make you look so. Yay!!  So so pretty!!!





jellylicious said:


> Been lusting after thesesimply amazing on you! Congrats, they are TDF!



Thank you, thank you!!! 



miumiufiend said:


> Hi ladies! You all look so amazing in your IM!
> 
> Mia, the Prescotts are TDF and they make your (already amazing) legs look miles long! LOVE!
> 
> There are lots of IM goodies at the Barneys sale that just started today, including the calf-hair Tacys, the Delphias in black and in camel, the Scarlet, Prescott, and Shelia, which has the calf hair.  I almost grabbed the latter but a 3.5 inch heel is too high for my day-to-day and my legs would never look as good as Mia's anyway with the boot shaft being so tall  So I consoled myself with the noir/beige Baltimore sneaker, which I felt I could justify. I hope they're cute on my feets!



Wow, Barneys has a ton of goodies!!! Congrats on your Baltimores! I'm sure they'll look great and you'll get so much use out of them to boot. Thank you for your kind words!! 



tonkamama said:


> *Mia ~ they are super super HOT!!*  Yes I treated all my suede boots with Meltonian water & stain protector.  Just make sure re-treat your boots every season as protector does wear out.



Thank you tonka!! Fab, I'll spray them today then. I plan on just treating the suede...should I spray the shiny leather backside too? I'm worried the spray might make it look dull? So far I've only treated my suede shoes with it...



tonkamama said:


> Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!
> 
> BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...



So pretty!!! I love your entire outfit, especially the top and the belt. Do I spy the HL asymm tank under there??  And tonka, you're standing much closer to the edge in this picture. Ahhh!!


----------



## pellarin22

Sculli said:


> pillarin the coat falls quite big. I have the size 34 and normally I have size 38 in IM. It's not lined, it made of cotton and wool and it looks more like a vest. If it's winter you can't only wear the coat, it's too thin, you need to wear a coat over it.


 Wow! I ordered the 40 so maybe if its that big, I can layer under it. i hate wearing really heavy coats in the Canadian winter so I tend to layer underneath. It looks great on you!


----------



## am2022

Jayne - this is lovely and calling my name too... uh oh..



Jayne1 said:


> So has anyone seen this jacket from Resort?  it reminds me of the David from 2 winters ago. It doesn't exactly look like a warm weather jacket though. Any opinions or information?


----------



## muamua

Hello, ladies, I just got my ego coat today and I like the coat but have no idea what the lining is made of...feel like plastic

I found the lining material on nap...Never mind....Thanks!


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!
> 
> BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...




Love everything!


----------



## arguspeace

Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..




Awesome boots, perfect dress to show them off!


----------



## flower71

Sculli said:


> I forgot to attach the picture.


lovely!



tb-purselover said:


> Today,  old collection but I still love it!
> Renell jeans, Maverick sweater, and studded belt from the current season. Then IM x H&M fringe boots. Sorry about the kid's messy room.
> View attachment 2415122


Oh my, I am so glad to see you again! So not on a ban?? Rockin the oldies, hope you are well, friend



Mia Bella said:


> My Prescotts arrived today and I am in  Here are some quickie shots for ya!
> 
> My Beketts are 39 and I bought these in 39 and they're perfect.
> The suede is so lush!!! I plan to treat these with Meltonian water & stain protector (like I did with my Beketts) Is that what you ladies do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toe shape..


Hey gorgeous, so happy to see you on here. Your legs are amazing in these boots (or is it the other way round?), I am so envious right now



Jayne1 said:


> So has anyone seen this jacket from Resort?  it reminds me of the David from 2 winters ago. It doesn't exactly look like a warm weather jacket though. Any opinions or information?


ok, now that jacket is def on my wishlist! I will see if my shop downtown has received Resort collection and will get back to you.


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> ok, now that jacket is def on my wishlist! I will see if my shop downtown has received Resort collection and will get back to you.


Thank you!


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you!


 Which shop do you get it from?


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Oh my, I am so glad to see you again! So not on a ban?? Rockin the oldies, hope you are well, friend



Hiya flower!  It is good to "be back".  So glad to see you too!  Yes, no longer on a ban .  But I am trying to be better and wiser with how I part with my money.  I am trying only to buy during sales.  At least that is my resolution.  If I do buy at full price, it must be something I absolutely must have and cannot live without.  I know it will be very hard for me to stick to, but I am going to try.  

I absolutely love my oldies!!!  One thing about IM, I seem never to tire of the past season.  I also love how old stuff goes nicely with the new stuff.


----------



## tonkamama

*Mia Bella ~* Yes my HL tank is one of my best investment must have piece... I wore it under my see-thru tops all the time!!   Love my HL tank and wish I had bought two!

I spray all my leather and suede shoes...  no problem with leather just make sure the spray is good for both leather and suede.  

*arguspeace ~* Thank you sweetie 

*tb-purselover ~* Totally agreed!! I been wearing the past season stuff mixing with some newer ones and I feel I have new set of cloth .   I also need to watch my spending closely and be a smart shopper.   Especially after just sent my local government a big fat check for the property tax...ush:



Mia Bella said:


> Thank you tonka!! Fab, I'll spray them today then. I plan on just treating the suede...should I spray the shiny leather backside too? I'm worried the spray might make it look dull? So far I've only treated my suede shoes with it...
> So pretty!!! I love your entire outfit, especially the top and the belt. *Do I spy the HL asymm tank under there??*  And tonka, you're standing much closer to the edge in this picture. Ahhh!!





arguspeace said:


> Love everything!





tb-purselover said:


> Hiya flower!  It is good to "be back".  So glad to see you too!  Yes, no longer on a ban .  But I am trying to be better and wiser with how I part with my money.  I am trying only to buy during sales.  At least that is my resolution.  If I do buy at full price, it must be something I absolutely must have and cannot live without.  I know it will be very hard for me to stick to, but I am going to try.
> 
> *I absolutely love my oldies!!!  One thing about IM, I seem never to tire of the past season.  I also love how old stuff goes nicely with the new stuff.*


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> Hiya flower!  It is good to "be back".  So glad to see you too!  Yes, no longer on a ban .  But I am trying to be better and wiser with how I part with my money.*  I am trying only to buy during sales.  At least that is my resolution.  If I do buy at full price, it must be something I absolutely must have and cannot live without*.  I know it will be very hard for me to stick to, but I am going to try.
> 
> I absolutely love my oldies!!!  One thing about IM, I seem never to tire of the past season.  I also love how old stuff goes nicely with the new stuff.


Great resolution! The tricky thing with sales is that I get so nervous and want everything so it could be more dangerous than actually buying full price...so that's why I try  to get a few items every season to start wearing a few months before the sales hit the stores. I am also getting better at cleansing my closet to make more space for other clothes.


----------



## Glam.it

arguspeace said:


> Awesome boots, perfect dress to show them off!



Very pretty:o!! They are a perfect option for chique boots under a dress/skirt!


----------



## jellylicious

Got my package today-just a petite haul.


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.




Pretty!  Pretty!!!


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.




Love it all. I have the dark blue top and it's sooo pretty. I also love that the bottom can be worn open or buttoned up.


----------



## HiromiT

jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.


Lovely pieces! I have the Falk sweater -- so soft and cozy for the cold weather.


----------



## am2022

Oh jelly 
All so lovely !!!


jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.


----------



## am2022

All oldies but goodies ...
Yankee belt, black Betty's, wooden herringbone bracelet!
Only new was Phillip Lim boom sweater and Adrienne landau raccoon collar!!!
So so cold today ... But drove kids around for their sports ! 
Stay warm everyone !


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.




jellylicious ~ Love love everything you got!!  Hope to see your mod picture soon.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> All oldies but goodies ...
> Yankee belt, black Betty's, wooden herringbone bracelet!
> Only new was Phillip Lim boom sweater and Adrienne landau raccoon collar!!!
> So so cold today ... But drove kids around for their sports !
> Stay warm everyone !



What a chic mom!!  I really want a pair of Bobby!!  Should I??


----------



## am2022

But of
Course dear tonka !!! It's a staple and you will love it!!! 
QUOTE=tonkamama;25819715]What a chic mom!!  I really want a pair of Bobby!!  Should I??[/QUOTE]


----------



## am2022

Lazio boots today with old pear necklace !


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> Here is a quick picture of me wearing the York top (szie 36) with the belt...  I am happy to know that I can wear the belt (size s) with all my JBrand jeans..  Love love!!
> 
> BTW...  I have 2n thought about the  Iona jacket tho ... I may return it as I find the shoulder pads are a bit strong on me...



I missed your mod post. You look so chici can't wait to wear mine. 



amacasa said:


> All oldies but goodies ...
> Yankee belt, black Betty's, wooden herringbone bracelet!
> Only new was Phillip Lim boom sweater and Adrienne landau raccoon collar!!!
> So so cold today ... But drove kids around for their sports !
> Stay warm everyone !


Wow, you are one stylin' mama. Looking good! 



tonkamama said:


> What a chic mom!!  I really want a pair of Bobby!!  Should I??


 Great minds think alike I'm looking too but undecided on the color.



amacasa said:


> Lazio boots today with old pear necklace !


Girl! You're killin' me.


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Great resolution! The tricky thing with sales is that I get so nervous and want everything so it could be more dangerous than actually buying full price...*so that's why I try  to get a few items every season to start wearing a few months before the sales hit the stores. I am also getting better at cleansing my closet to make more space for other clothes*.



I am probably going to buy a few must-haves.  But I find if I stay out of this thread I am much better at saving my pennies .  At least until sale time!

I am really bad at cleansing my closet.  That is one thing I need to improve on.  I just have a hard time when I still love the items.  Even if I do not wear it as often as I should; so it should go.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.


OOOO, such pretty pieces!  You got some really nice ones.  Look at the intricacy of these pieces, and the softness.  So very pretty.  Please do post pics of you modeling these.  Congrats!!!!



amacasa said:


> All oldies but goodies ...
> Yankee belt, black Betty's, wooden herringbone bracelet!
> Only new was Phillip Lim boom sweater and Adrienne landau raccoon collar!!!
> So so cold today ... But drove kids around for their sports !
> Stay warm everyone !



You chic Mom!!! I love the whole outfit.  Very cute, the collar is TDF!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Lazio boots today with old pear necklace !



Perfect!  I love seeing your pictures .


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I am probably going to buy a few must-haves.  But I find if I stay out of this thread I am much better at saving my pennies .  At least until sale time!
> 
> I am really bad at cleansing my closet.  That is one thing I need to improve on.  I just have a hard time when I still love the items.  Even if I do not wear it as often as I should; so it should go.





tb-purselover said:


> OOOO, such pretty pieces!  You got some really nice ones.  Look at the intricacy of these pieces, and the softness.  So very pretty.  Please do post pics of you modeling these.  Congrats!!!!



Thanks TB! Same herehard to stay on the ban, can't you can tell from my haul???  The consolation is that the pieces are on sale-that is how i am justifying it in my head.


----------



## mcs1111

.


----------



## mcs1111

tonkamama said:


> What a chic mom!!  I really want a pair of Bobby!!  Should I??







Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Lazio boots today with old pear necklace !



*Love love your Lizo!! * Her heel boots are so sexy and yet edge!!  Totally in love.  I wish I could wear heels..I want all of them.  :cry:


----------



## tonkamama

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2424255
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;



*mcs1111 ~* The color is so pretty and yet easy to wear with almost anything.  I love your home decor, the painting on the wall is amazing. 

NM is having designer shoes sales but Bobby is not on the list...   so I may need take advantage of the triple points to get a pair.  Tough decision..  cus I was suppose to get a pair low heels boots.ullhair:


----------



## mcs1111

I finally bit the bullet and paid full price a couple of weeks ago. I love them for a comfy casual look as I don't wear running shoes except to work out and sometimes you just don't want to wear "nice" shoes. 

On another note, the painting in my picture is an abstract portrait of my two dogs (in my avatar picture). A great New Orleans artist named Amanda Stone Talley did it for me. We love it!!


----------



## tb-purselover

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2424255
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;



Lovely!  I have these too and wear them so much.  Congrats!

Love you decor .


----------



## jellylicious

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2424255
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;



Taupe is such a neutral color. It is my #1 color choice-lovely room. The painting definitely jumps out after your bobbys.


----------



## am2022

Yay!!! Love love taupe as well.. these are my spring pair/ summer pair... 
And I heard New Orleans??? Is that where you are right now?
I lived in New Orleans  x 2 years as well!


mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2424255
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;


----------



## tonkamama

mcs1111 said:


> I finally bit the bullet and paid full price a couple of weeks ago. I love them for a comfy casual look as I don't wear running shoes except to work out and sometimes you just don't want to wear "nice" shoes.
> 
> On another note, the painting in my picture is an abstract portrait of my two dogs (in my avatar picture). A great New Orleans artist named Amanda Stone Talley did it for me. We love it!!



Wow..that makes the painting even more special!  I will search for her art works.


----------



## mcs1111

No I am not in NOLA but love to visit there!


----------



## jellylicious

Bluebels in taupe are on sale. Does anyone here have that style?


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> Bluebels in taupe are on sale. Does anyone here have that style?




I have the Blossoms, which are the pony hair version. They fit just like the Bobby's except for the velcro detail, which I actually prefer.


----------



## saira1214

jellybebe said:


> i have the blossoms, which are the pony hair version. They fit just like the bobby's except for the velcro detail, which i actually prefer.



dp.


----------



## saira1214

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2424255
> 
> 
> Yes!!  I bought taupe and I love love them.  Super comfy and I especially love the way they showcase my sock tan...&#128541;





tb-purselover said:


> Lovely!  I have these too and wear them so much.  Congrats!
> 
> Love you decor .





jellylicious said:


> Taupe is such a neutral color. It is my #1 color choice-lovely room. The painting definitely jumps out after your bobbys.





amacasa said:


> Yay!!! Love love taupe as well.. these are my spring pair/ summer pair...
> And I heard New Orleans??? Is that where you are right now?
> I lived in New Orleans  x 2 years as well!





jellybebe said:


> I have the Blossoms, which are the pony hair version. They fit just like the Bobby's except for the velcro detail, which I actually prefer.



How do the Bobby's fit, tts or small? I am looking at getting a pair. For the ladies that have taupe, any reason you chose taupe over camel?


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> How do the Bobby's fit, tts or small? I am looking at getting a pair. For the ladies that have taupe, any reason you chose taupe over camel?



Mine were bought several seasons ago, no camel color at the time.  I prefer the taupe actually because it goes with more in my wardrobe.  I'm afraid sizing-wise I am no help.  Since my version is the older ones.


----------



## saira1214

tb-purselover said:


> Mine were bought several seasons ago, no camel color at the time.  I prefer the taupe actually because it goes with more in my wardrobe.  I'm afraid sizing-wise I am no help.  Since my version is the older ones.



Ah, got you. Have they changed since? Older v. newer? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## am2022

hi saira... i feel that bobbys fit true to size.. compared to the becketts...
Bobbys actually after a few wears, will mold nice to your feet and won't hurt at all.
hope this helps.. im a true size 9.5 / 10 and took the 40 in both the bobby and beckett..
had to really stretch my becketts with the wooden stretcher for 3 days to get them not to hurt my feet.

good luck.. yes go for the taupe.. they simply go with everything and such a staple!!!


saira1214 said:


> How do the Bobby's fit, tts or small? I am looking at getting a pair. For the ladies that have taupe, any reason you chose taupe over camel?


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> Ah, got you. Have they changed since? Older v. newer? Sorry for so many questions.



I actually am not sure lol. Mine are true to size.  When I purchased mine Bobby's were made in a different country then they are now. I don't have the box with me as I am out of the house ATM.  But IM moved production to a different country since. 

My plum Bobbys are made in the current country and are true to size. But I don't know about the taupe Bobbys.


----------



## hands-on-stance

I really want the IM plume cardigan from a couple of seasons ago in red. I saw one on ebay which they had listed as a size 40 or US 4. I thought sizing on IM clothes was french? I.e. would be a US 8? They told me it was italian sizing because it says 'made in italy' on the label. Unfortunately it has sold now :cry: but just for future reference. I wanted it so bad I should have just clicked buy!


----------



## tb-purselover

hands-on-stance said:


> I really want the IM plume cardigan from a couple of seasons ago in red. I saw one on ebay which they had listed as a size 40 or US 4. I thought sizing on IM clothes was french? I.e. would be a US 8? They told me it was italian sizing because it says 'made in italy' on the label. Unfortunately it has sold now :cry: but just for future reference. I wanted it so bad I should have just clicked buy!



All IM is in french sizing not italian.  So, you were right not to purchase it!  It would have been waaay too large for you.


----------



## hands-on-stance

tb-purselover said:


> All IM is in french sizing not italian.  So, you were right not to purchase it!  It would have been waaay too large for you.



Thanks, that's made me feel a bit better! I hate missing out on things, I should have bought it when I saw it on sale last year.


----------



## rocket06

Anyone know when would the summer tops likely hit the im boutiques or online?  Really looking forward to her ss collection.


----------



## miumiufiend

i just need to share because i am fuming right now. 

i was eyeing a pair of IM jeans on evilBay, and the seller was wonderful and communicative, we exchanged some messages, i set up my app to bid and when i hit "submit" -- spinny wheel, spinny wheel, "your connection has timed out," then "ENDED." 

no jeans for me.


----------



## xjessiex

Can anyone tell me if this is the bator or the baki coat? I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## am2022

bator i think!  


xjessiex said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is the bator or the baki coat? I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## hands-on-stance

Is anyone here any good at authenticating items? I've seen a coat I wish to purchase on ebay from a shop and I just wanted to check before I purchased as it is quite a bit of money!


----------



## tb-purselover

hands-on-stance said:


> Is anyone here any good at authenticating items? I've seen a coat I wish to purchase on ebay from a shop and I just wanted to check before I purchased as it is quite a bit of money!


Post a picture of it here and we will see if we can help you.  Is there a clear picture of the tag?


----------



## hands-on-stance

tb-purselover said:


> Post a picture of it here and we will see if we can help you.  Is there a clear picture of the tag?



Yes here are the pictures - many thanks!


----------



## hands-on-stance

There is also another one on ebay in a slightly larger size. Here are the pictures for those:


----------



## tb-purselover

hands-on-stance said:


> There is also another one on ebay in a slightly larger size. Here are the pictures for those:



This jacket is from the f/w 2011 collection.  The polyester insert can be removed.  There were at least two of this kind that came out from that season.  The longer one is called the "Rainbow" jacket.  The shorter version is the "Rejane". The Rejane comes with a belt at the waist.  The Rainbow was longer and had patch pockets.  I *believe* the one you are looking at is the Rainbow.  But I do not know enough about the inside of the jacket to tell if it is authentic.  The tags look authentic though.

I think this jacket runs a tad large if I remember correctly.  There is one girl who purchased it that season, but she hasn't been on this thread for a while.  She said it ran large.  

Here are some pictures of the jacket off the runway.  I've posted both versions so you can see the detail.  There is one picture I've included with the Rainbow jacket's lining removed.  

From your pictures, the one with the quilted padding on the inside of the jacket, I cannot tell if the lining is removed or not?  I do not know enough about the inside of the jacket, but from the runway pictures it looks like the lining is suppose to fit the entire inside of the jacket.  I would ask the person with the size 0 for pictures of the inside of the jacket.  That one looks like the lining is inside the entire jacket. 

Sorry I can't be of more help.  I am going to search this thread to see if I can find the name of the TPF member who owned this jacket.  They both look right and authentic.  But I do not know about the lining (if it covered the entire inside of the jacket or only partially).


----------



## tonkamama

this jacket is huge, even size 0 looked hugely big on me and I am 5'7" FYI....  It does look super cute on the models tho....  I often wonder why some of these looking great on the models, later I learned that they did some small alteration to the garment  just for the photo shots...

Handsostance - if you do a search on the previous version of this thread, you will find a TPFer modeling the jacket and gave us her comment.



tb-purselover said:


> This jacket is from the f/w 2011 collection.  The polyester insert can be removed.  There were at least two of this kind that came out from that season.  The longer one is called the "Rainbow" jacket.  The shorter version is the "Rejane". The Rejane comes with a belt at the waist.  The Rainbow was longer and had patch pockets.  I *believe* the one you are looking at is the Rainbow.  But I do not know enough about the inside of the jacket to tell if it is authentic.  The tags look authentic though.
> 
> I think this jacket runs a tad large if I remember correctly.  There is one girl who purchased it that season, but she hasn't been on this thread for a while.  She said it ran large.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the jacket off the runway.  I've posted both versions so you can see the detail.  There is one picture I've included with the Rainbow jacket's lining removed.
> 
> From your pictures, the one with the quilted padding on the inside of the jacket, I cannot tell if the lining is removed or not?  I do not know enough about the inside of the jacket, but from the runway pictures it looks like the lining is suppose to fit the entire inside of the jacket.  I would ask the person with the size 0 for pictures of the inside of the jacket.  That one looks like the lining is inside the entire jacket.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help.  I am going to search this thread to see if I can find the name of the TPF member who owned this jacket.
> 
> View attachment 2429917
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429918
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429920
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429922
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429924


----------



## tb-purselover

^^^Yep, just visited the old thread.  Tonka, I forgot you were on the hunt for this jacket!  It does run huge from the posts.

hands-on-stance, here is the post:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...-and-accessories-660254-443.html#post20621241

if you click here and scroll down to post #6642, you will see picture of the jacket on missty4


----------



## Jayne1

tb-purselover said:


> *Sorry I can't be of more help.  *I am going to search this thread to see if I can find the name of the TPF member who owned this jacket.  They both look right and authentic.  But I do not know about the lining (if it covered the entire inside of the jacket or only partially).


More help?  You were fabulous with your help!


----------



## tb-purselover

I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.


----------



## am2022

very nice and such a staple!!!  Can't wait for mod pics!!!




tb-purselover said:


> I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 2430471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430474


----------



## pr1nc355

tb-purselover said:


> I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 2430471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430474



Very nice!  Where'd you find it?


----------



## tonkamama

pls post picture when yiu get it.



tb-purselover said:


> I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 2430471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430474


----------



## gymangel812

Has anyone seen the frayne skirt on sale (36)? I was supposed to get one from the boutique but they sold it after I said I wanted to buy it.


----------



## tb-purselover

pr1nc355 said:


> Very nice!  Where'd you find it?




I purchased it at the SOHO boutique.  So happy to find it because I called and searched pretty hard.  Pretty much sold out.


----------



## pr1nc355

tb-purselover said:


> I purchased it at the SOHO boutique.  So happy to find it because I called and searched pretty hard.  Pretty much sold out.



Thanks.  Congrats and wear it in good health.  

I'll be stopping by the West Hollywood boutique to look for it and will report back with intel on stock


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> pls post picture when yiu get it.



Yep, I fell in love.  Will post pics when it arrives.



amacasa said:


> very nice and such a staple!!!  Can't wait for mod pics!!!



Thank you, sooo excited about it.  My thoughts exactly, or how I justified it .


----------



## tb-purselover

pr1nc355 said:


> Thanks.  Congrats and wear it in good health.
> 
> I'll be stopping by the West Hollywood boutique to look for it and will report back with intel on stock


Oh yes, report back .


----------



## hands-on-stance

Jayne1 said:


> More help?  You were fabulous with your help!




Yes you were ! Many thanks for your help ladies!!


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 2430471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430474




So lucky! Wish I could find this!


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> More help?  You were fabulous with your help!



I try.  Thanks for the compliment!



hands-on-stance said:


> Yes you were ! Many thanks for your help ladies!!



You are welcome.



jellybebe said:


> So lucky! Wish I could find this!



Try calling around the boutiques.  It might still be instock in some sizes.  I think SOHO might have a sz 34 left?  Don't quote me on it though.  I was considering a 34 or 36.  There is a sz 40 on Bonz at full price though.  Also a 36 on evilbay at full price.


----------



## juneping

just won a pair of black poppy on ebay...
it's mind condition.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> just won a pair of black poppy on ebay...
> it's mind condition.


Congrats!! I've been eye-ing some poppys of ebay.  But I haven't bid because I am still not sure I can wear them comfortably.  

Please report back on comfort.  I would like to know if they are as comfortable for you as the boots.


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I want to share!  I just ordered the Ioline cardi jacket today.  I can't wait to get it.  It shipped and I hope it gets to me quickly.  It was on sale 40% off.
> 
> View attachment 2430471
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430474


Congrats tb! A deal for sure, can't wait to see it on you!
*Jayne*, I didn't get to see the Cruise collection yet, we are still waiting for our sales in a month(!) and so they haven't put out the new collection yet...I shall try to see in the back of the store this week and get back to you


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Congrats!! I've been eye-ing some poppys of ebay.  But I haven't bid because I am still not sure I can wear them comfortably.
> 
> Please report back on comfort.  I would like to know if they are as comfortable for you as the boots.



what boots?
I think poppy is very similar to gatsy...the shape and all. so I think they'll be alright for me. but i'll def report back.


----------



## bbgray

does anyone know where they sell the original black or green betty sneaker? 

thanks


----------



## tb-purselover

flower71 said:


> Congrats tb! A deal for sure, can't wait to see it on you!
> *Jayne*, I didn't get to see the Cruise collection yet, we are still waiting for our sales in a month(!) and so they haven't put out the new collection yet...I shall try to see in the back of the store this week and get back to you



Thanks Flower!  I can't wait.  It can't come soon enough.

Please do report back on the cruise collection.  I would like to hear your thoughts.  Spy pics would be lovely .



juneping said:


> what boots?
> I think poppy is very similar to gatsy...the shape and all. so I think they'll be alright for me. but i'll def report back.



Any of her boot really.  Obviously, for many reasons, dickers are the most comfy, for me.  But the many other boots we both have in our collection .  Would love to hear if the poppys are as comfy...

I have wide feet so would love to hear your thoughts on if they would work.  I know you have narrow feet.  But we share the blacksons, dana, dickers, etc.  Would love to hear if there is a difference in width, toe shape, etc.


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Any of her boot really.  Obviously, for many reasons, dickers are the most comfy, for me.  But the many other boots we both have in our collection .  Would love to hear if the poppys are as comfy...
> 
> I have wide feet so would love to hear your thoughts on if they would work.  I know you have narrow feet.  But we share the blacksons, dana, dickers, etc.  Would love to hear if there is a difference in width, toe shape, etc.





Oh I see. i'll def let you know.
I was a little hesitated to bid them, bc I have small heels, so heels without ankle strap kind of slip off my feet (left one) from time to time. I use two foot petals on the left shoe to not have that happen...
I saw a blue and a red poppy recently but one of the is 6 and another is 8. only the black was my size which I adore. I was missing a simple black pump. my CL was quite painful and I stopped wearing them for a long time. 
for some reason, I kept being drawn back to her 2010 items. I saw them on ebay and then I "watch" them. I am not gonna lie, I also won a pair of miro jeans.....


----------



## juneping

just got an email of the new arrivals....not really my cup of tea. but the Laure jacket is so chic...750 USD for reference. I suspect it'll sell out fast.


----------



## juneping

this is the jacket...what do you think? It reminds me of her older simpler jacket. I would love to get it but out of my price range


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Congrats tb! A deal for sure, can't wait to see it on you!
> *Jayne*, I didn't get to see the Cruise collection yet, we are still waiting for our sales in a month(!) and so they haven't put out the new collection yetI shall try to see in the back of the store this week and get back to you


Thank you!


----------



## am2022

congrats.. post pics june when you get them... im a big poppy fan.. its crazy.. well aren't we all??? lol!


juneping said:


> just won a pair of black poppy on ebay...
> it's mind condition.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> Oh I see. i'll def let you know.
> I was a little hesitated to bid them, bc I have small heels, so heels without ankle strap kind of slip off my feet (left one) from time to time. I use two foot petals on the left shoe to not have that happen...
> I saw a blue and a red poppy recently but one of the is 6 and another is 8. only the black was my size which I adore. I was missing a simple black pump. my CL was quite painful and I stopped wearing them for a long time.
> for some reason, I kept being drawn back to her 2010 items. I saw them on ebay and then I "watch" them. *I am not gonna lie, I also won a pair of miro jeans*.....



WhooHoo!!! My favorite of all her jeans ever.  Congrats!  I saw them, was thinking of bidding too.  But didn't because I have so many pair of jeans.  I have the miro too, love them.  Get the most compliments on them!  You will love them.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> View attachment 2432848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the jacket...what do you think? It reminds me of her older simpler jacket. I would love to get it but out of my price range


Very chic, I love the shape and texture.  It would look great with poppys.  

I think her prices are slowly creeping up...so sad for us.


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> just got an email of the new arrivals....not really my cup of tea. but the Laure jacket is so chic...750 USD for reference. I suspect it'll sell out fast.




Yes the Laure in cream kind of reminds me of the Ioline, which I missed out on. But so far nothing is jumping out at me other than the bright pink Tokyo sweatshirt.


----------



## HiromiT

Sadly, nothing in this collection is calling out to me. I usually get one or two jackets but some of the styles are too similar to what I already own and some are looking a little Talbot-y. It's too bad, but at least my wallet will be happy!


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> just got an email of the new arrivals....not really my cup of tea. but the Laure jacket is so chic...750 USD for reference. I suspect it'll sell out fast.



Juneping....  Congrats on your new purchases on eBay.  

I like this jacket you are showing and I think I will get it at full price.  Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Sadly, nothing in this collection is calling out to me. I usually get one or two jackets but some of the styles are too similar to what I already own and some are looking a little Talbot-y. It's too bad, but at least my wallet will be happy!


Talbots?  Which ones?  I haven't looked closely.  I am really hoping for a jacket that isn't too snug and short. Do you think I can find one?  Even if it's a Talbots looking one?  I'm desperate.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Talbots?  Which ones?  I haven't looked closely.  I am really hoping for a jacket that isn't too snug and short. Do you think I can find one?  Even if it's a Talbots looking one?  I'm desperate.


Just some of the tweed ones remind me of Talbots -- don't know if it's the cuts or colours or both. 

What do you think of the Ebba? That's cut loose and long but it's got a busy print.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Just some of the tweed ones remind me of Talbots -- don't know if it's the cuts or colours or both.
> 
> What do you think of the Ebba? That's cut loose and long but it's got a busy print.


I won't wear a print, never-mind a busy one! (Well, I might wear an extremely subtle, non contrast print&#8230;  )


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies....  anyone knows if Paw comes with shorter heels??  TIA.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> View attachment 2432848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the jacket...what do you think? It reminds me of her older simpler jacket. I would love to get it but out of my price range



I love this!  Simple and chic!


----------



## Brigitte031

Are my eyes deceiving me?!?!? Wow... the Resort shoes now come in size 35!!!! Up until now I've only been able to buy the sneakers/boots and put in a layer of padding... but now I can buy the heels.....!!!!! Haha... wow excuse my super duper excitement but this is like ... a magical MOMENT for me right now.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Ladies....  anyone knows if Paw comes with shorter heels??  TIA.



Love this, but I also prefer the shorter heel. Just like her Carolls that I enjoy wearing so comfortably.

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## muamua

I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic


----------



## tb-purselover

muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic


Very cute!  I love the pieces on you.  Fab legs!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long. 

Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.


----------



## am2022

wow perfectly oversized.. so cozy looking.. is it itchy???  enjoy her in good health TB and happy holidays everyone!!!!



tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardinal jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> wow perfectly oversized.. so cozy looking.. is it itchy???  enjoy her in good health TB and happy holidays everyone!!!!



Thank you!  It is my most favorite IM purchase this year, by far.  I absolutely love the shape and how it hangs on the body.  Slightly oversized, like you said, but not overwhelming.

So it is very soft, so not too itchy.  I don't have very sensitive skin, but it doesn't feel itchy to me.  I am wearing a 3/4 length sleeve t-shirt under it.  I don't feel itchy at the neck or wrists.  I can see that someone with sensitive skin might find it itchy.

The IM pour H&M single button blazer/coat is a bit itchy to me.  But it is softening up nicely with my wearing it.  So, now that isn't too itchy for me either.

Happy Holidays to you and everyone here!


----------



## Jayne1

muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic





tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982


Gorgeous, both of  you!!


----------



## tonkamama

*tb ~ wow..*. I love how this jacket fitted on you!!  I wish I would have paid more attention to this jacket.  Now I am kicking myself no getting it (and I spent all my allowance for this season already)...



tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982


----------



## tonkamama

muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic



*muamua ~* Cute outfit...I agree with tb ....   Fab legs!!!


----------



## am2022

i agree you look fab and fab legs too!
QUOTE=muamua;25873764]I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic[/QUOTE]


----------



## HiromiT

muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic





tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982



Lovely outfits, ladies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muamua

HiromiT said:


> Lovely outfits, ladies! Thanks for sharing.





amacasa said:


> i agree you look fab and fab legs too!





tonkamama said:


> *muamua ~* Cute outfit...I agree with tb ....   Fab legs!!!





Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous, both of  you!!





tb-purselover said:


> Very cute!  I love the pieces on you.  Fab legs!!!



Thanks ladies! You are all so nice Happy holidays!


----------



## muamua

tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982


Love this!


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you ladies!  It is so nice to have a place to go where others understand my excitement over a new clothes.  Or my passion for IM.

Tonka, this jacket is right up your alley.  It would look amazing on you.  But I totally understand the budget thing.  I am done for now.  I also purchased some F+B boots at the Barneys sale.  But otherwise, I am done until next sale time.  Unless I find an absolutely excellent deal or ebay find.



Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous, both of  you!!





tonkamama said:


> *tb ~ wow..*. I love how this jacket fitted on you!!  I wish I would have paid more attention to this jacket.  Now I am kicking myself no getting it (and I spent all my allowance for this season already)...





HiromiT said:


> Lovely outfits, ladies! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tb-purselover

muamua said:


> Love this!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

arguspeace said:


> Awesome boots, perfect dress to show them off!



Thank you!!



flower71 said:


> lovely!
> 
> Oh my, I am so glad to see you again! So not on a ban?? Rockin the oldies, hope you are well, friend
> 
> Hey gorgeous, so happy to see you on here. Your legs are amazing in these boots (or is it the other way round?), I am so envious right now
> 
> 
> ok, now that jacket is def on my wishlist! I will see if my shop downtown has received Resort collection and will get back to you.



Thank you Ms Flower! I'm glad to be able to hang with the likes of you awesome ladies here in this fabulous thread!! Excited but scared...IM is $$$$!  



tonkamama said:


> *Mia Bella ~* Yes my HL tank is one of my best investment must have piece... I wore it under my see-thru tops all the time!!   Love my HL tank and wish I had bought two!
> 
> I spray all my leather and suede shoes...  no problem with leather just make sure the spray is good for both leather and suede.



They have the asymm tank on the HL site now! Unfortunately not part of the 50% off sale going on though. ush:



jellylicious said:


> Got my package today-just a petite haul.



So pretty!!  All of it. I want to touch the sweater!


----------



## Mia Bella

amacasa said:


> All oldies but goodies ...
> Yankee belt, black Betty's, wooden herringbone bracelet!
> Only new was Phillip Lim boom sweater and Adrienne landau raccoon collar!!!
> So so cold today ... But drove kids around for their sports !
> Stay warm everyone !





amacasa said:


> Lazio boots today with old pear necklace !



I adore BOTH of these outfits, especially the 1st one.  You look just perfect! I hope that when I have kiddos I can find it within myself to be as chic and fashionable as you Ama. 



tonkamama said:


> Ladies....  anyone knows if Paw comes with shorter heels??  TIA.



Love these! I hope they do so you can buy a pair, tonka!


----------



## Mia Bella

muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic



So very cute!



tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982



You're so right, the length and fit of this is perfect on you!!! You look great and this is so warm, snuggly looking.


----------



## am2022

Thanks so much Mia !!!so sweet for you to say .... I actually feel I'm always in rugged clothes as my children and DH are into sports ... Good thing I have my marant sneakers to cheer me up ... Now what are you saying about fashionable and chic??? .. Better go to the mirror miss ramp model !!!
Now tell me please how you're liking your Pierce boots?
Knowing that I have the same knee length boot but with western heel I prob could use some pierces myself !!! 


Mia Bella said:


> I adore BOTH of these outfits, especially the 1st one.  You look just perfect! I hope that when I have kiddos I can find it within myself to be as chic and fashionable as you Ama.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these! I hope they do so you can buy a pair, tonka!


----------



## imlvholic

tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982



I really love this jacket, too bad they're all sold out in this color.


----------



## tb-purselover

Mia Bella said:


> You're so right, the length and fit of this is perfect on you!!! You look great and this is so warm, snuggly looking.



Thank you so much Mia!  It is great to see you in IM.  Those Prescott boots were made for you!



imlvholic said:


> I really love this jacket, too bad they're all sold out in this color.


Thank you so much.  I am sure that it will pop up sometime.  I bet there are small boutiques somewhere who have it instock.  It is just not easy to find since they have no online presence.   It might show up on ebay or yoox, etc. when these boutiques start to turn over their stock for new season stuff.


----------



## am2022

Oh no it is the prescotts indeed.. how come i thought it was the pierce that you got..
shameful... please please let us know how the prescotts are - easy to use and walk in??? thanks TB for the correction!!!


tb-purselover said:


> Thank you so much Mia!  It is great to see you in IM.  Those Prescott boots were made for you!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I am sure that it will pop up sometime.  I bet there are small boutiques somewhere who have it instock.  It is just not easy to find since they have no online presence.   It might show up on ebay or yoox, etc. when these boutiques start to turn over their stock for new season stuff.


----------



## bbagsforever

Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!


----------



## HiromiT

bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!


Gorgeous from head to toe! Is that a celine bag?


----------



## am2022

adorable.. this is the didem fur coat.. have this tucked in my closet as well... maybe someday when im not babysitting athletic kids... lol


bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Oh no it is the prescotts indeed.. how come i thought it was the pierce that you got..
> shameful... please please let us know how the prescotts are - easy to use and walk in??? *thanks TB for the correction*!!!


No thanks needed.  When I quickly read your previous post I thought you said prescotts!  




bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!



Gorgeous!!!  Love it when you post your outfit pictures.


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all before&#8230;*an E**y f*ind a couple of years ago!


I wonder why the name get's bleeped?

You look beautiful as usual.


----------



## am2022

Christmas party at kids school!
Weez remake for h and m!
Someday when I have the time will compare side by side with weez!


----------



## tonkamama

bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!




So pretty!!  Love your coat!!


----------



## am2022

So of
Course curiosity got the best of me and I had to see the difference once and for all and here you go guys so you can figure out!!!
While at it tried my July since I haven't seen it or used it for almost a year and
I must say July wins by far over these beaded ones !!!
But they give different vibes!


----------



## am2022

Back pic !!!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Christmas party at kids school!
> Weez remake for h and m!
> Someday when I have the time will compare side by side with weez!



Chic mom...


----------



## bbagsforever

HiromiT said:


> Gorgeous from head to toe! Is that a celine bag?



Yes it is the Celine Gourmette!


----------



## bbagsforever

amacasa said:


> adorable.. this is the didem fur coat.. have this tucked in my closet as well... maybe someday when im not babysitting athletic kids... lol



You should wear it! I had it closeted away for a while and finally made myself wear itit is a lot warmer than I expected given it is so light.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Christmas party at kids school!
> Weez remake for h and m!
> Someday when I have the time will compare side by side with weez!



You look great!  A very chic mom .

Love the comparison of the weez and the H&M version.  I can see the weez is a bit more intricate, but both look very special.

I love my July too!  My most special jacket ever.  I don't get many chances to wear it.  But when I do I feel happy!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> So of
> Course curiosity got the best of me and I had to see the difference once and for all and here you go guys so you can figure out!!!
> While at it tried my July since I haven't seen it or used it for almost a year and
> I must say July wins by far over these beaded ones !!!
> But they give different vibes!



You look fantastic!  It's fun to see the jackets side by side- they really are amazing.


----------



## jellylicious

bbagsforever said:


> Can't remember if I have shared this coat with you all beforean E**y find a couple of years ago!


Gorgeous jacket Bbags-what a find! 



amacasa said:


> Christmas party at kids school!
> Weez remake for h and m!
> Someday when I have the time will compare side by side with weez!


As always, you are one stylish mama!  I don't get to wear my July out ever but it makes me happy that it is in my closet. 



muamua said:


> I am staying up late for the work, and just want to share this with you ladies here)I am wearing fews sweater and freja skirt. Sorry for the poor light and bad quality of the pic


Lovely Muamua! Thanks for sharing! 



tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982



Adorbs! Jacket is made for you. Congrats! 

*Happy holidays ladies! Hope Santa brings you lots of lovely (IM) surprises. *


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982




Tb,
Nice outfit. Glad to see you paired the jacket with renell jeans and mony? Made me wanna take mine out for a spin haha
TB and AMA 
Report on the poppy, they fit well. Just like the Gwen. The right heel is little crooked feels a little diff from the left shoe. Same thing with Gwen. Sigh....if I keep walking they don't bother me but if I had to stand for a whole I can't rely on the heel....
I forgot to mention the studded heels one heel broke off and I had to fix it. Now everything I wear them I am waiting for something to happen.


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> Tb,
> Nice outfit. Glad to see you paired the jacket with renell jeans and mony? Made me wanna take mine out for a spin haha
> TB and AMA
> Report on the poppy, they fit well. Just like the Gwen. The right heel is little crooked feels a little diff from the left shoe. Same thing with Gwen. Sigh....if I keep walking they don't bother me but if I had to stand for a whole I can't rely on the heel....
> I forgot to mention the studded heels one heel broke off and I had to fix it. Now everything I wear them I am waiting for something to happen.



Thanks juneping!  Yes, I paired the jacket with my beloved renells.  I also have on a linen IM tee (we have the same one).  The boots are not the mony but the IM pour H&M version.  The H&M version is not as nice in quality as the orig. mony.

You should take your renells out for a spin!  I love them, they are fun and I get compliments on them all the time.

Thanks for the report on the poppys!  Very strange that both your poppys and the gwens have the same issue with the right heel.  I love the shoe, but I would hate to have that issue as my right ankle is weak.  

I'm sorry aobut the heel breaking off you studded beauties!!!  I am glad you were able to fixed.  But that totally s**ks!  After paying that much for a pair of shoes they should not break like that.

I saw you are selling your blacksons?  Hope it all goes well .


----------



## Juice

Can someone enlighten me as to whether the new season pieces have rolled into the stores in HK yet? - Im after one of the "voice" cashmere blanket scarf on matches.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Adorbs! Jacket is made for you. Congrats!
> 
> *Happy holidays ladies! Hope Santa brings you lots of lovely (IM) surprises. *




Hi almost missed this!  Thanks jelly!  I really love it.  *Happy Holidays to you and to everyone!!!*


----------



## ericat

I want the ioline jacket, thanks for sharing pics! Any other good sales finds everyone? Would love to see pics! As usual, I've been terrible at self restraint; picked up the Kady, Prescott and Dewar boots, Ralf blouse, Iti cords, and Prewitt dress (not to mention way too much from the H&M collab)

Here's a pic of the Prewitt dress in case anyone is considering getting it. I've been wanting it all season long in the "blue" colorway, but I couldn't find it by sale season, this is the "midnight"





tb-purselover said:


> My Ioline cardi jacket arrived.  I loooove it!!!  This is a sz 36. Perfect length and size. The 34 would be too short and 38 too long.
> 
> Sorry the picture quality isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 2434980
> 
> View attachment 2434981
> 
> View attachment 2434982


----------



## tb-purselover

ericat said:


> I want the ioline jacket, thanks for sharing pics! Any other good sales finds everyone? Would love to see pics! As usual, I've been terrible at self restraint; picked up the Kady, Prescott and Dewar boots, Ralf blouse, Iti cords, and Prewitt dress (not to mention way too much from the H&M collab)
> 
> Here's a pic of the Prewitt dress in case anyone is considering getting it. I've been wanting it all season long in the "blue" colorway, but I couldn't find it by sale season, this is the "midnight"



You look beautiful!!!  Congrats on the gorgeous sale find.  The dress is truly amazing.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ericat said:


> I want the ioline jacket, thanks for sharing pics! Any other good sales finds everyone? Would love to see pics! As usual, I've been terrible at self restraint; picked up the Kady, Prescott and Dewar boots, Ralf blouse, Iti cords, and Prewitt dress (not to mention way too much from the H&M collab)
> 
> Here's a pic of the Prewitt dress in case anyone is considering getting it. I've been wanting it all season long in the "blue" colorway, but I couldn't find it by sale season, this is the "midnight"


So chic!


----------



## rocket06

Juice said:


> Can someone enlighten me as to whether the new season pieces have rolled into the stores in HK yet? - Im after one of the "voice" cashmere blanket scarf on matches.



Hi... not yet! I just checked n the lady said expecting a few pieces after xmas. *cant wait too*


----------



## Juice

rocket06 said:


> Hi... not yet! I just checked n the lady said expecting a few pieces after xmas. *cant wait too*



Only a few pieces?! Damn it. Im flying there on boxing day better be more than that!


----------



## juneping

tb-purselover said:


> Thanks juneping!  Yes, I paired the jacket with my beloved renells.  I also have on a linen IM tee (we have the same one).  The boots are not the mony but the IM pour H&M version.  The H&M version is not as nice in quality as the orig. mony.
> 
> You should take your renells out for a spin!  I love them, they are fun and I get compliments on them all the time.
> 
> Thanks for the report on the poppys!  Very strange that both your poppys and the gwens have the same issue with the right heel.  I love the shoe, but I would hate to have that issue as my right ankle is weak.
> 
> I'm sorry aobut the heel breaking off you studded beauties!!!  I am glad you were able to fixed.  But that totally s**ks!  After paying that much for a pair of shoes they should not break like that.
> 
> I saw you are selling your blacksons?  Hope it all goes well .




Yes I sold them....I loved them but they got too busy for my taste after a while. 
Happy holidays!!


----------



## tb-purselover

juneping said:


> Yes I sold them....I loved them but they got too busy for my taste after a while.
> Happy holidays!!


I totally understand.  I need to do a closet purge.  Not sure what I am going to part with.  I wore my blacksons tonight though, so not sure what I will let sell.

Happy Holidays!  I hope you have a great one!


----------



## Jayne1

Major disappointment I was hoping these would be cute and not a _grandfather shuffling to the steam bath_ look


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Major disappointment I was hoping these would be cute and not a _grandfather shuffling to the steam bath_ look




ahahahahaha!  I totally get that and yet I totally LOVE them!  I'm going on vacation in a month and have my fingers crossed they'll be available so I can take them along so I can shuffle around the pool.


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> I want the ioline jacket, thanks for sharing pics! Any other good sales finds everyone? Would love to see pics! As usual, I've been terrible at self restraint; picked up the Kady, Prescott and Dewar boots, Ralf blouse, Iti cords, and Prewitt dress (not to mention way too much from the H&M collab)
> 
> Here's a pic of the Prewitt dress in case anyone is considering getting it. I've been wanting it all season long in the "blue" colorway, but I couldn't find it by sale season, this is the "midnight"




It looks great on you!!


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Major disappointment I was hoping these would be cute and not a _grandfather shuffling to the steam bath_ look


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> ahahahahaha!  I totally get that and yet I totally LOVE them!  I'm going on vacation in a month and have my fingers crossed they'll be available so I can take them along so I can shuffle around the pool.


Do you think I'm wrong?  Am I missing something? Am I not realizing how cute they are?  I'm being serious! lol


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


>


Did I say a bad thing?  I meant they weren't youthful, but rather, had a masculine slipper feel.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Major disappointment&#8230; I was hoping these would be cute and not a _grandfather shuffling to the steam bath_ look&#8230;



I squealed with excitement as soon as I saw them on Matches! I love them now but likely because they're so on trend...so Celine. But I see the grandfather vibe in them too  and probably won't love them after the trend dies. 

These are just one version of the birkenstock, right? There should be the suede ones with embellishments and ankle ties, as shown on the runway?


----------



## HiromiT

mercer said:


> ahahahahaha!  I totally get that and yet I totally LOVE them!  I'm going on vacation in a month and have my fingers crossed they'll be available so I can take them along so I can shuffle around the pool.


I hope you get them and please report back on sizing.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Did I say a bad thing?  I meant they weren't youthful, but rather, had a masculine slipper feel.



Oh I was just agreeing with you and unsure if I will pay $431 for pair of black leather sliders... the style does remind me of the slippers offered to me when I visited the Hot Spring Spa during my Japan trip..  I am hoping to see a more "feminine" version.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think I'm wrong?  Am I missing something? Am I not realizing how cute they are?  I'm being serious! lol



Not at all- I think you are spot on!  They look like bunyon friendly sandals that only a geriatric could love.    Maybe I'm attracted to their orthopedic flare!  I live in a major hippie town, so anything birkenstock-ish is appealing to me.


----------



## juneping

Jayne1 said:


> Major disappointment I was hoping these would be cute and not a _grandfather shuffling to the steam bath_ look




Totally agreed with you.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I squealed with excitement as soon as I saw them on Matches! I love them now but likely because they're so on trend...so Celine. But I see the grandfather vibe in them too  and probably won't love them after the trend dies.
> 
> These are just one version of the birkenstock, right? There should be the suede ones with embellishments and ankle ties, as shown on the runway?


I wonder if these will slide right off our feet Birks miraculously never slide off and I've worn them while gardening on the steep slopes in my backyard.  Silly, I know, but they do stay put on my feet.

Will these?


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> ahahahahaha!  I totally get that and yet I totally LOVE them!  I'm going on vacation in a month and have my fingers crossed they'll be available so I can take them along so I can shuffle around the pool.


I'd love to know about sizing too.  Also, as I mentioned above, do your feet move around in them or do they stay put, the way they stay very secure in a Birk?  Let us know!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I'd love to know about sizing too.  Also, as I mentioned above, do your feet move around in them or do they stay put, the way they stay very secure in a Birk?  Let us know!




I'll let you know as soon as I get my hands on them!  I plan on doing lots of walking on vacation and there is nothing worse than hobbling around on blisters.


----------



## dbaby

tonkamama said:


> Oh I was just agreeing with you and unsure if I will pay $431 for pair of black leather sliders... the style does remind me of the slippers offered to me when I visited the Hot Spring Spa during my Japan trip..  I am hoping to see a more "feminine" version.


I'm deciding between the flats and the platform version at La Garconne.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> I'll let you know as soon as I get my hands on them!  I plan on doing lots of walking on vacation and there is nothing worse than hobbling around on blisters.


There's nothing worse than walking, while your feet are sliding around in a shoe.  That's how you twist an ankle. or is it just me?  lol

I should point out, I'm probably the oldest person here, on the IM thread, and I have to be careful about anything too matronly and grandma-ish and anything too young, for that matter. 

Also, I have big feet and these could very much look like 'grandma with horrible bunions' as pointed out above.

Most people here will look great in the shoes, I'm sure!  I'm still hoping I can wear them too!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I'm deciding between the flats and the platform version at La Garconne.


I love them with socks, as shown!  But I'm too old.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> There's nothing worse than walking, while your feet are sliding around in a shoe.  That's how you twist an ankle. or is it just me?  lol
> 
> I should point out, I'm probably the oldest person here, on the IM thread, and I have to be careful about anything too matronly and grandma-ish and anything too young, for that matter.
> 
> Also, I have big feet and these could very much look like 'grandma with horrible bunions' as pointed out above.
> 
> Most people here will look great in the shoes, I'm sure!  I'm still hoping I can wear them too!



Oh, honey.  I'm 48- I feel like I've earned overpriced, comfortable footware.  Maybe these will be too literal on me, but I don't care!  I think these are cute, in a weird subversive way.


----------



## Brigitte031

I jumped on the Birkenstock bandwagon... in the most literal of ways... by buying actual Birkenstocks! I don't think I'd be able to swallow $400+ sandals that look alike but with a designer name on them. :\ That being said I don't think the Isabel Marant pair look ugly. A little big/bulky maybe (in other words my Birks have grown on me) but not in a bad way. I think it's OK for a pair to look a bit conservative... a pair of shoes so weird it looks interesting/good. But again, the IM price is steeeeeeeep for what they are.


----------



## HiromiT

Brigitte031 said:


> I jumped on the Birkenstock bandwagon... in the most literal of ways... by *buying actual Birkenstocks*! I don't think I'd be able to swallow $400+ sandals that look alike but with a designer name on them. :\ That being said I don't think the Isabel Marant pair look ugly. A little big/bulky maybe (in other words my Birks have grown on me) but not in a bad way. I think it's OK for a pair to look a bit conservative... a pair of shoes so weird it looks interesting/good. But again, the IM price is steeeeeeeep for what they are.



I'm probably going to do the same. The original birks are reasonably priced and guaranteed to be comfy. I don't want to pay a lot for an inspired pair!


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:


> I'm deciding between the flats and the platform version at La Garconne.



The platform sandals look very cute!


----------



## tonkamama

Sales Alert!!  Ladies..if you are looking for Kady in Navy size 44, it is being marked down and then plus additional 33% off = 50% off final, I think it will still be there tomorrow.  Please pm me for store info.


----------



## muamua

I went to barneys new york today to have my balmain jacket alternated, and I saw the laure jacket in ecru. I tried size 38 and it fits me well. I saw etoile tweed jacket as well, and I think it looks better than it looks like in the pictures. BTW, I usually wear 36 in im. BTW again, I was madly looking for acebo jacket ss11 and hola jacket. I was just wondering if anyone here wants to sell it, it would be nice if you could pm me. I dont know if it is appropriate to ask this kind of things here. Let me know if it is not ok to post this and I will remove it.


----------



## muamua

tonkamama said:


> Sales Alert!!  Ladies..if you are looking for Kady in Navy size 44, it is being marked down and then plus additional 33% off = 50% off final, I think it will still be there tomorrow.  Please pm me for store info.



OHHHHH, I love kady!! Its too bad that its not my size


----------



## tonkamama

muamua said:


> OHHHHH, I love kady!! Its too bad that its not my size



I love the navy color, but not my size ...


----------



## susa

Hello ladies,

Any thoughts about the etoile iona bouclé jacket ?


http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...onedCart-_-271213-_-ACProductINTLDE-_-ShopNow

I like it and i am tempted to buy since it is on sale, but have not read a lot here, it does not seem to be a bestseller

Thanks for your opinions


----------



## tonkamama

susa said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Any thoughts about the etoile iona bouclé jacket ?
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...onedCart-_-271213-_-ACProductINTLDE-_-ShopNow
> 
> I like it and i am tempted to buy since it is on sale, but have not read a lot here, it does not seem to be a bestseller
> 
> Thanks for your opinions



It is a beautiful jacket, very IM, I have few of her jackets with shoulder pads, however I found this particular style has little bit stronger shoulder padding.  I returned mine because of the shoulder pads.  I would say "buy it" and try it on just make sure you can return it if you don't like it.


----------



## susa

Thanks for your opinion about the strong shoulder pads, i appreciate your opinion since the pictures do not show very strong shoulder pads

I will think it over


----------



## mcs1111

You can always remove the shoulder pads if they are too strong for you. I found it to be a little long on me or I would have kept it and done just that.


----------



## susa

Thanx
I will order the iona jacket
Cannot be too long for me )


----------



## jellybebe

I saw the hot pink and grey Good Morning Tokyo sweatshirts from Etoile at Holt's today. They were $280 CAD. I was disappointed because I was hoping the pink was a clear bright pink and instead it was a bit dusky, and the top wasn't as soft as I would have liked, so I passed. That was the only piece from Etoile that interested me from this season.


----------



## jellybebe

Here's a pic


----------



## pellarin22

jellybebe said:


> I saw the hot pink and grey Good Morning Tokyo sweatshirts from Etoile at Holt's today. They were $280 CAD. I was disappointed because I was hoping the pink was a clear bright pink and instead it was a bit dusky, and the top wasn't as soft as I would have liked, so I passed. That was the only piece from Etoile that interested me from this season.


 Which Holts did you get it from? I don't think the Toronto stores even carried her this season.


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

I really need fashion advice from you girls. What do you think about this bag?

http://www.lyst.com/bags/etoile-isabel-marant-utkin-bag-black-2/

I wouldnt have paid much attention to it online but I happened to see it at Barneys several weeks ago and tried it on and something about it I just really loved. I think it suits me very much. Anyway, I have a chance now to get it at a great price and for some reason cannot seem to make up my mind. Maybe I need to bring it home and play with it at home in my own mirror/with my clothes etc and then it will be clearer...but anyway would love to know opinions. thanks!


----------



## juneping

I think it's simple and versatile. Get it if you have a great deal.


----------



## jellybebe

GoldenGooseGirl said:


> I really need fashion advice from you girls. What do you think about this bag?
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/etoile-isabel-marant-utkin-bag-black-2/
> 
> I wouldnt have paid much attention to it online but I happened to see it at Barneys several weeks ago and tried it on and something about it I just really loved. I think it suits me very much. Anyway, I have a chance now to get it at a great price and for some reason cannot seem to make up my mind. Maybe I need to bring it home and play with it at home in my own mirror/with my clothes etc and then it will be clearer...but anyway would love to know opinions. thanks!




I really like this bag in the black/white colour way especially.


----------



## flower71

An oldie Kady jacket, I am wearing this today. Have a great day!


----------



## flower71

And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?


----------



## flower71

Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Witho
> 
> 
> ut tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic



I think you look amazing!  Show those legs off!  Are you 100% healed from your injury?  Wishing you a healthy 2014!


----------



## mercer

GoldenGooseGirl said:


> I really need fashion advice from you girls. What do you think about this bag?
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/etoile-isabel-marant-utkin-bag-black-2/
> 
> I wouldnt have paid much attention to it online but I happened to see it at Barneys several weeks ago and tried it on and something about it I just really loved. I think it suits me very much. Anyway, I have a chance now to get it at a great price and for some reason cannot seem to make up my mind. Maybe I need to bring it home and play with it at home in my own mirror/with my clothes etc and then it will be clearer...but anyway would love to know opinions. thanks!



I like it, too!


----------



## arguspeace

flower71 said:


> And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?




I like with and without tights!  The dress looks great on you.  You have very toned arms : )


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic



You look gorgeous and can definitely do without tights!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> I think you look amazing!  Show those legs off!  Are you 100% healed from your injury?  Wishing you a healthy 2014!


Thanks so much mercer! I am recovering from my injury but I still have physio every other day...physio for another 2 to 3 months
I can't stand on tip toes yet and my ankle is quite stiff. I have to exercise (step etc) to regain my muscles and I can't hop on my foot-->My main goal right now.
But I can wear heels, less of a strain on my tendon
Happy New Year and have a great vacation (I think it's soon?)!


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> You look gorgeous and can definitely do without tights!





arguspeace said:


> I like with and without tights!  The dress looks great on you.  You have very toned arms : )


Thanks arguspeace and Hiromi! I don't know about my arms being toned but the dress is cut in a certain way that makes your arms seem muscular. I have weak arms, skinny compared to the rest of my body


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Thanks so much mercer! I am recovering from my injury but I still have physio every other day...physio for another 2 to 3 months
> I can't stand on tip toes yet and my ankle is quite stiff. I have to exercise (step etc) to regain my muscles and I can't hop on my foot-->My main goal right now.
> But I can wear heels, less of a strain on my tendon
> Happy New Year and have a great vacation (I think it's soon?)!



Glad to hear you are doing better!  Sending good vibes your way!

Yes, headed to Mexico in a few weeks!  So happy!  It is currently -10 here- I'm in some need for sunshine and warm weather!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic


You don't need tights, but it likes nice with them too!


----------



## tonkamama

*flower71 ~* You look amazing as always!!  



flower71 said:


> An oldie Kady jacket, I am wearing this today. Have a great day!





flower71 said:


> And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?


----------



## tb-purselover

You look amazing!  I love the Kady.  Especially in this colorway.  The dress looks like it is made for you.  You look great with bare legs!  But you can also wear it with tights and boots too.  A great buy!



flower71 said:


> An oldie Kady jacket, I am wearing this today. Have a great day!





flower71 said:


> And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?





flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic


----------



## am2022

Statuesque flower!!! You look
Amazing dear!


flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic


----------



## stefeilnately

flower71 said:


> And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?




Looking so good and toned! Blessed New Year to you and yours, babe!:kiss:


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> You don't need tights, but it likes nice with them too!


Thanks Jayne



tb-purselover said:


> You look amazing!  I love the Kady.  Especially in this colorway.  The dress looks like it is made for you.  You look great with bare legs!  But you can also wear it with tights and boots too.  A great buy!


lovely to see you back! Thanks so much, I shall try it with boots and report back



amacasa said:


> Statuesque flower!!! You look
> Amazing dear!






stefeilnately said:


> Looking so good and toned! Blessed New Year to you and yours, babe!:kiss:


A very Happy New Year to you sweetie!


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> *flower71 ~* You look amazing as always!!


:kiss:
Happy new Year tonka dear! Glad it worked out for your RO jacket...


----------



## stefeilnately

Hi ladies I am looking for the Tabata sweatshirt in black fr34 or 36. Has anyone seen this? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## juneping

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## pr1nc355

juneping said:


> Happy new year everyone!!


 
Yes, happy New Year!

I discovered IM just in 2013, and pretty late in the year, too.  I added 3 Etoile pieces to my wardrobe, and I'll post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## tb-purselover

Happy New Year!!!  I hope you all had a great 2013 and rang in 2014 with a bang.  We celebrated quietly here, with the kids in bed way before midnight lol.  They were too tired to make it to midnight.



juneping said:


> Happy new year everyone!!





pr1nc355 said:


> Yes, happy New Year!
> 
> I discovered IM just in 2013, and pretty late in the year, too.  I added 3 Etoile pieces to my wardrobe, and I'll post pics when I get home tonight.


I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## ericat

flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic


love the dress (and the kady!). super versatile for all seasons, great without tights for the summer, and great with tights for winter!


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Happy new year everyone!!




Yes!  A very happy New Year to everyone!  Just wanted to say how much I appreciate this community!  Such lovely ladies both inside and out!


----------



## Madrigal

stefeilnately said:


> Hi ladies I am looking for the Tabata sweatshirt in black fr34 or 36. Has anyone seen this? Thanks in advance!!



Hi, I've only seen the black Tabata at Creatures of Comfort and The New Guard, and I'm pretty sure it's sold out in both stores. LaGarconne does have the ecru, on sale too, and it's so pretty in that color! Barneys had the ecru too. I bought the black one from Creatures of Comfort during their Black Friday sale, I love it.


----------



## tonkamama

Wish you all a happy and joyful 2014!  artyhat:


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Without tights...not sure I can pull that off, I think I'll use it as a tunic



Amazing as always!  Hope phys therapy is going well!


----------



## jellylicious

And to a Happy and fab New Year ladies!


----------



## jellylicious

I posted this on the boots page-i couldn't decide between the Sheilas and Prescotts&#8230;NAP is having a great sale!!! I have both arriving to see which suits me.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> I posted this on the boots page-i couldn't decide between the Sheilas and PrescottsNAP is having a great sale!!! I have both arriving to see which suits me.


Oooh, I can't wait to see!!!  Yes, the NAP sale is pretty awesome.  I purchased only a few items.  One of the IM necklaces .


----------



## Jayne1

Any word on those grandfather, shower/slide/hybrid sandals? Has anyone tried them on yet?


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Amazing as always!  Hope phys therapy is going well!


Thanks jelly! Congrats on the shoes and Happy New Year!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Any word on those grandfather, shower/slide/hybrid sandals? Has anyone tried them on yet?



They haven't popped up yet on a U.S. online site, so I haven't been able to order them.  It's driving me crazy as they are listed on NAP international sites.  I'll be bummed if I can't bring these along on vacation.


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> They haven't popped up yet on a U.S. online site, so I haven't been able to order them.  It's driving me crazy as they are listed on NAP international sites.  I'll be bummed if I can't bring these along on vacation.



None of the stores have them here and they think they weren't ordered.

I went to Bloor HR and was told  only Vancouver will continue to carry Etoile.  HR had a lousy selection anyway. lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> None of the stores have them here and they think they weren't ordered.
> 
> I went to Bloor HR and was told  only Vancouver will continue to carry Etoile.  HR had a lousy selection anyway. lol


J+O has them! They're $550 but the SA didn't know about how they fit. Please report back if you check them out.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> J+O has them! They're $550 but the SA didn't know about how they fit. Please report back if you check them out.



I called TNT and they said they weren't ordered... Maybe I'll make the trek to J&O.  But there is snow on the streets which makes parking even worse.  I'll call first... thanks for the info!


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> I called TNT and they said they weren't ordered... Maybe I'll make the trek to J&O.  But there is snow on the streets which makes parking even worse.  I'll call first... thanks for the info!


 I was at J+O today and they've got the sandals. They've also got a ton of  spring Etoile. Lots of IM boots and sneakers on sale.
I picked up my Ebba coat at Gravitypope and it was $60 less than J+O. Gravitypope can order in any of the spring Etoile stuff from their flagship store in Alberta.
It's worth the drive, theres a small parking lot behind the J+O store that isn't usually full.


----------



## am2022

Jelly they're equally beautiful in my opinion 
A lot of people bought the prescotts more but really the Sheila / Shelia are just as pretty !
So maybe post mod pics and we can help you choose?
Can't wait! This will be fun!!!
If those Sheila's go deeper or if I sell my lazios as straight laced had recommended , maybe I can own the Sheila's too .... But for now I can only dream!!! 



jellylicious said:


> I posted this on the boots page-i couldn't decide between the Sheilas and PrescottsNAP is having a great sale!!! I have both arriving to see which suits me.


----------



## dbaby

mercer said:


> They haven't popped up yet on a U.S. online site, so I haven't been able to order them.  It's driving me crazy as they are listed on NAP international sites.  I'll be bummed if I can't bring these along on vacation.




Satine in LA has them. Not sure about price but most likely $550 like the others. All pics courtesy of Satine.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> It's worth the drive, theres a small parking lot behind the J+O store that isn't usually full.


Isn't that a private space?  Can anyone park there?


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Satine in LA has them. Not sure about price but most likely $550 like the others. All pics courtesy of Satine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451349
> View attachment 2451352
> View attachment 2451355


Thank you for the pictures!

Just as I thought, they look like they swim on the model, which means they aren't great for walking.  Maybe she has a very narrow foot, though. I don't know&#8230; I'm thinking this is a 'wait for first discount' kind of shoe.  

What does everyone else think?


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> Jelly they're equally beautiful in my opinion
> 
> A lot of people bought the prescotts more but really the Sheila / Shelia are just as pretty !
> 
> So maybe post mod pics and we can help you choose?
> 
> Can't wait! This will be fun!!!
> 
> If those Sheila's go deeper or if I sell my lazios as straight laced had recommended , maybe I can own the Sheila's too .... But for now I can only dream!!!




Prescotts are really pretty and they are so discounted on NAP! Also I am tempted by the 70% off on the Pierce, but I'm going to be good.


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Satine in LA has them. Not sure about price but most likely $550 like the others. All pics courtesy of Satine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2451349
> View attachment 2451352
> View attachment 2451355



Thank you!  However, I'm going to wait for them to show up on NAP, as it will be easier to return them if they don't work out.


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Jelly they're equally beautiful in my opinion
> A lot of people bought the prescotts more but really the Sheila / Shelia are just as pretty !
> So maybe post mod pics and we can help you choose?
> Can't wait! This will be fun!!!
> If those Sheila's go deeper or if I sell my lazios as straight laced had recommended , maybe I can own the Sheila's too .... But for now I can only dream!!!






That would be super helpful Amacasa! Will do once they arrive. Your Lazios are so pretty. Do you find them to be wearable or more of a going out boots?


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> Prescotts are really pretty and they are so discounted on NAP! Also I am tempted by the 70% off on the Pierce, but I'm going to be good.


Jellybebe-I wish I have your will power! &#128519;


----------



## pr1nc355

I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!





There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:



I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.


----------



## Straight-Laced

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  *I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before*.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.





Great story and love the Gaylord jacket on you!  I really like this colour way.  I'm considering the blazer style... Gabe I think it's called?  Looking forward to seeing your other new pieces  
And to the bolded : that's what I find so addictive about IM clothes - they're just so wearable


----------



## jellybebe

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.




Super cute! Didn't know the Gaylord came in this colour way.


----------



## Jayne1

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.


It's perfect for you!


----------



## mercer

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.



You look fantastic!  And welcome!  I love  that jacket- it's definitely on my list!  Hope you had a fun date!


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> Isn't that a private space?  Can anyone park there?


 When you turn onto Ossington from Queen Street, you'll see the parking lot on the right hand side. It's a public lot and there's a ticket machine just as you drive in. It's not really paved that well but it is a public lot. We discovered it this summer.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

mercer said:


> Thank you!  However, I'm going to wait for them to show up on NAP, as it will be easier to return them if they don't work out.


 
They are on NAP today.


----------



## Jayne1

pellarin22 said:


> When you turn onto Ossington from Queen Street, you'll see the parking lot on the right hand side. It's a public lot and there's a ticket machine just as you drive in. It's not really paved that well but it is a public lot. We discovered it this summer.


I goggled mapped it!  lol

It's on the right hand side if I'm heading south to Queen and it's tiny!  I probably thought it was private when driving past, but there is a green _P_&#8230; I usually prefer to not pay for parking and find something on a side street, but in this area, it's good to know the parking is there!  Also, once I pay, I might just walk over to Gravity Pope, which I had no idea was so close.  It's around the corner! 

I'm a Bay/Bloor type of shopper as you can probably tell (so much closer to me) but a trek  to Queen and Ossington is more worthwhile when there are 2 stores to go to!  Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## jellylicious

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.



Why wait if you love it-no point in waiting!  You look fab and hope you had a fun date.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> I goggled mapped it!  lol
> 
> It's on the right hand side if I'm heading south to Queen and it's tiny!  I probably thought it was private when driving past, but there is a green _P_ I usually prefer to not pay for parking and find something on a side street, but in this area, it's good to know the parking is there!  Also, once I pay, I might just walk over to Gravity Pope, which I had no idea was so close.  It's around the corner!
> 
> I'm a Bay/Bloor type of shopper as you can probably tell (so much closer to me) but a trek  to Queen and Ossington is more worthwhile when there are 2 stores to go to!  Thanks so much for the info!


 I am just like you , I am used to Bay/Bloor as well. There's a parking lot behind the Starbucks beside Gravitypope and that is tiny. But right across the street, is the lot we used. It's also a lot easier to park there because there's more space to manuover your car. It costs $5 on the weekend so that's way cheaper than Bay/Bloor where we pay $14 for just a few hours.


----------



## jellylicious

Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


----------



## pellarin22

I was shocked at the amount of the IM collection at J+O. They had great sales too!


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!



Super cute!  I really like them both.  I guess I would go with whatever pair are the most comfortable.


----------



## mcs1111

I like #2 Prescott better. But honestly very similar and both look great!!  Side views?  Might be the tiebreaker...


----------



## jellylicious

mercer said:


> Super cute!  I really like them both.  I guess I would go with whatever pair are the most comfortable.


Thanks Mercer! The Shelias do feel more comfortable.


----------



## jellylicious

mcs1111 said:


> I like #2 Prescott better. But honestly very similar and both look great!!  Side views?  Might be the tiebreaker...


I'm on my phone and can't seem to attach side view pics.  They look very similar sideways.


----------



## ericat

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


both look great! I am biased towards the Prescotts since I have a pair and I love them, I think they are a little more casual if you are planning on wearing them mostly with jeans. then again, the Shelias are the better "value" given the original price / cost of materials


----------



## mcs1111

Xxx


----------



## mcs1111

flower71 said:


> And yesterday, I wore my Marcia dress I scored on sale...A bit short but with tights, I think it works...what do you think?




Ok so I thought the Marcia dress was really pretty from the start but these pictures put me over the edge. I decided I totally needed this for my spring wardrobe!  I ordered it in 34 and 36 to try on. I  am super disappointed after trying on.  I am 5 foot 2 and just under 100 lbs. For reference, i have athletic shoulders and narrow hips. 

I couldn't even get my shoulders through the 34 to get the dress on. But the 36 hung really wierd on me. What looked like the waistline hit way below my hips in the front and I kept checking the neckline to see if I had my neck in the right holes as it was all twisty and saggy. Bummer!!  How do you make it look so amazing flower71?  Jealous.


----------



## Jayne1

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


They look so similar&#8230; we need a better picture taken in the daylight.  Both are gorgeous though!!


----------



## tonkamama

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


*
jellylicious ~* sorry I am no help at all...  I love BOTH!!

I agreed with the ladies...  Prescott more casual can be everyday boots...  Shelia is just TDF...


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!



Oh, I need pics in better lighting and full length to give my best opinion!  But, just from these pics my vote goes with the prescotts.  I like how they go with jeans.  The length of the boot is very flattering, especially with jeans!

I love the Shiela's too, but more of a dressy boot, that would rock with skirts and short dresses .


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


 
Shelia looks more special, imo. I have a pair on order and waiting for them to get in.


----------



## am2022

Jelly dear ..... Prescotts - everyday, laid back, durable.
Sheila/ Shelia :  Fab, glam, shiny, sexy, 

I say both.. if only one.. i really would go with Shelia/ sheila as i know you have other boots that are for casual use.. KWIM???

I have the prescotts and they were no return no exchange ... 
But those sheilas...:girlwhack:


jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Jelly dear ..... Prescotts - everyday, laid back, durable.
> Sheila/ Shelia :  Fab, glam, shiny, sexy,
> 
> I say both.. if only one.. i really would go with Shelia/ sheila as i know you have other boots that are for casual use.. KWIM???
> 
> I have the prescotts and they were no return no exchange ...
> But those sheilas...:girlwhack:





Jayne1 said:


> They look so similar we need a better picture taken in the daylight.  Both are gorgeous though!!





ericat said:


> both look great! I am biased towards the Prescotts since I have a pair and I love them, I think they are a little more casual if you are planning on wearing them mostly with jeans. then again, the Shelias are the better "value" given the original price / cost of materials





tonkamama said:


> *
> jellylicious ~* sorry I am no help at all...  I love BOTH!!
> 
> I agreed with the ladies...  Prescott more casual can be everyday boots...  Shelia is just TDF...





tb-purselover said:


> Oh, I need pics in better lighting and full length to give my best opinion!  But, just from these pics my vote goes with the prescotts.  I like how they go with jeans.  The length of the boot is very flattering, especially with jeans!
> 
> I love the Shiela's too, but more of a dressy boot, that would rock with skirts and short dresses .



You ladies are so awesome! Thanks for weighing in-seriously, if I could have both, I would.  &#128527; lots of food for thought-decisions decisions . &#128513;


----------



## jellylicious

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Shelia looks more special, imo. I have a pair on order and waiting for them to get in.


Congrats! Hope you post a pix soon. Might help me decide! &#128519;


----------



## Jayne1

I'm still debating  those grandfather slides and checked out the website of a store here, that has them. They described them as "perfect for lounging poolside!"  With the exclamation mark included.

It's supposed to warm up by the weekend&#8230; maybe I'll go then to try on pool sandals.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still debating  those grandfather slides and checked out the website of a store here, that has them. They described them as "perfect for lounging poolside!"  With the exclamation mark included.
> 
> It's supposed to warm up by the weekend maybe I'll go then to try on pool sandals.



Mine are arriving tomorrow- I'll let you know how they fit!


----------



## pr1nc355

Thank you, everyone!  I ended up wearing it to a Korean bbq place.  Yummy food, but since we cooked the food at our table, the jacket has that smell on it, so I'm taking it to the cleaners this weekend  Until it comes back, I'm going to go without, but I know I'll wear it again soon!



Straight-Laced said:


> Great story and love the Gaylord jacket on you!  I really like this colour way.  I'm considering the blazer style... Gabe I think it's called?  Looking forward to seeing your other new pieces
> And to the bolded : that's what I find so addictive about IM clothes - they're just so wearable



Wearable, ITA.  I tried the Gabe, too, and it's also very nice.  I may consider getting it in a different colorway.



jellybebe said:


> Super cute! Didn't know the Gaylord came in this colour way.





Jayne1 said:


> It's perfect for you!





mercer said:


> You look fantastic!  And welcome!  I love  that jacket- it's definitely on my list!  Hope you had a fun date!





jellylicious said:


> Why wait if you love it-no point in waiting!  You look fab and hope you had a fun date.



It was a fun date, actually a double date with my friend and her DH.  My date was very nice, but as of yet, no plans to meet again.  Who knows, though, it's only been a few days?


----------



## pr1nc355

Thank you, everyone!  I ended up wearing it to a Korean bbq place.  Yummy food, but since we cooked the food at our table, the jacket has that smell on it, so I'm taking it to the cleaners this weekend  Until it comes back, I'm going to go without, but I know I'll wear it again soon!



Straight-Laced said:


> Great story and love the Gaylord jacket on you!  I really like this colour way.  I'm considering the blazer style... Gabe I think it's called?  Looking forward to seeing your other new pieces
> And to the bolded : that's what I find so addictive about IM clothes - they're just so wearable



Wearable, ITA.  I tried the Gabe, too, and it's also very nice.  I may consider getting it in a different colorway.



jellybebe said:


> Super cute! Didn't know the Gaylord came in this colour way.





Jayne1 said:


> It's perfect for you!





mercer said:


> You look fantastic!  And welcome!  I love  that jacket- it's definitely on my list!  Hope you had a fun date!





jellylicious said:


> Why wait if you love it-no point in waiting!  You look fab and hope you had a fun date.



It was a fun date, actually a double date with my friend and her DH.  The guy was a colleague of the DH.  He was very nice, but as of yet, no plans to meet again.  Who knows, though, it's only been a few days


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still debating  those grandfather slides and checked out the website of a store here, that has them. They described them as "perfect for lounging poolside!"  With the exclamation mark included.
> 
> It's supposed to warm up by the weekend maybe I'll go then to try on pool sandals.



Just got 'em!  They are super comfy! A smidge less clod-hopperish then birkenstocks (to me at least.  I always feel like I'm wearing tennis raquets on my feet when I have birkies on).  The leather is quilted, so it feels very poofy and soft.  They fit true to size.  So happy they arrived before vacation- these will be perfect.


----------



## pellarin22

Jayne1 said:


> I'm still debating  those grandfather slides and checked out the website of a store here, that has them. They described them as "perfect for lounging poolside!"  With the exclamation mark included.
> 
> It's supposed to warm up by the weekend maybe I'll go then to try on pool sandals.


 Go for it! They look really comfy!


----------



## jellybebe

Got an email from Matches with some of the pieces they will be carrying.


----------



## Jayne1

I tried the grandfather slides in the store -- they only had one size down for me, which strangely fit, if the wearer likes her foot to go to the end of a sandal while not hanging over.  So, that's a problem for me too.  I don't like too much empty space between my toes and the end of the sandal, but I think I should look for my size, anyway?

They are very comfy&#8230; but would I like them if IM didn't have her name attached?

I know very well if I were to ask my husband what he thought, he would not care for them.  I'm being tremendously influenced by fashion blogs and the declaration that they are trendy and cool.

I'm still thinking.  Go one size up to my true size, or even get them at all?  They are expensive, too.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I tried the grandfather slides in the store -- they only had one size down for me, which strangely fit, if the wearer likes her foot to go to the end of a sandal while not hanging over.  So, that's a problem for me too.  I don't like too much empty space between my toes and the end of the sandal, but I think I should look for my size, anyway?
> 
> They are very comfy but would I like them if IM didn't have her name attached?
> 
> I know very well if I were to ask my husband what he thought, he would not care for them.  I'm being tremendously influenced by fashion blogs and the declaration that they are trendy and cool.
> 
> I'm still thinking.  Go one size up to my true size, or even get them at all?  They are expensive, too.



If you can't make up your mind, it's probably better to pass.  There are so many lovely things out there, no sense in spending money on something that doesn't make your heart sing.

These work perfectly for me- the fit is great (on me) and they are super comfortable.  They aren't for everyone, but I love the way they look.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I tried the grandfather slides in the store -- they only had one size down for me, which strangely fit, if the wearer likes her foot to go to the end of a sandal while not hanging over.  So, that's a problem for me too.  I don't like too much empty space between my toes and the end of the sandal, but I think I should look for my size, anyway?
> 
> They are very comfy but would I like them if IM didn't have her name attached?
> 
> *I know very well if I were to ask my husband what he thought, he would not care for them.  I'm being tremendously influenced by fashion blogs and the declaration that they are trendy and cool.*
> 
> I'm still thinking.  Go one size up to my true size, or even get them at all?  They are expensive, too.



This is me too. When I showed my hubby a pic, he simply shook his head and rolled his eyes. But his opinion doesn't always stop me from buying what I love and will wear. 

Now the question is will I still love them when grandfatherly sandals are no longer trendy?

Re: sizing, do these fit like French or Euro sizing? Just curious cuz I can't buy sight unseen anyway.


----------



## flirtsy

does anyone know if any of the IM stores themselves do further reductions after the first 30,40,50% ?


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> If you can't make up your mind, it's probably better to pass.  There are so many lovely things out there, no sense in spending money on something that doesn't make your heart sing.
> 
> These work perfectly for me- the fit is great (on me) and they are super comfortable.  They aren't for everyone, but I love the way they look.


Do yours fit like the models on-line? Room to spare at the toe with your toes nestled well before that little groove?

Or do your toes go to the end, like a normal sandal?

Roomy on-line modelling shots below:


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> This is me too. When I showed my hubby a pic, he simply shook his head and rolled his eyes. But his opinion doesn't always stop me from buying what I love and will wear.
> 
> Now the question is will I still love them when grandfatherly sandals are no longer trendy?
> 
> Re: sizing, do these fit like French or Euro sizing? Just curious cuz I can't buy sight unseen anyway.


I can never figure out what is Euro sizing -- I guess all my shoes are Euro.  So I'm going by that.

I've just noticed that when it takes time for my eye to adjust to a new silhouette, or an item that is deemed 'cool' by the fashionistas, the item doesn't necessarily stand the test of time. 

I love asking my older son or my husband, guys who have not been influenced by fashion blogs, what they think about something I might wear. I always see the item from a guy's perspective and it reminds me of how much of what we love is influenced by _women_ from magazines.

Anyway, those slides were super comfy. I would buy them in a heartbeat, but they were $550 CAD plus tax. You really have to love something for $550 CAD plus tax.


----------



## pr1nc355

flirtsy said:


> does anyone know if any of the IM stores themselves do further reductions after the first 30,40,50% ?



This is my 1st season buying IM, so I'm not totally sure.  I can say, though, that I shopped there in the middle of December, New Year's Eve, and a couple of days later, and there was no price reduction between the 1st and last date of my shopping trips. All the fall items had the same price in both mid-Dec. and Jan. 3.  HTH.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I can never figure out what is Euro sizing -- I guess all my shoes are Euro.  So I'm going by that.
> 
> *I've just noticed that when it takes time for my eye to adjust to a new silhouette, or an item that is deemed 'cool' by the fashionistas, the item doesn't necessarily stand the test of time. *
> 
> I love asking my older son or my husband, guys who have not been influenced by fashion blogs, what they think about something I might wear. I always see the item from a guy's perspective and it reminds me of how much of what we love is influenced by _women_ from magazines.
> 
> Anyway, those slides were super comfy. I would buy them in a heartbeat, but they were $550 CAD plus tax. *You really have to love something for $550 CAD plus tax*.



This is my downfall!

And yeah $550+ is a lot for shoes that you can wear for only 3 months of the year.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I love asking my older son or my husband, guys who have not been influenced by fashion blogs, what they think about something I might wear. I always see the item from a guy's perspective and it reminds me of how much of what we love is influenced by _women_ from magazines.



So true!  I find that most men like women's fashion to be accessible i.e. pretty/girly/sexy.  They don't want to have to "interpret" a look- too much work! And they lack the lexicon that us women naturally develop through years of fashion magazine, blogs and generally comparing ourselves to others.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Do yours fit like the models on-line? Room to spare at the toe with your toes nestled well before that little groove?
> 
> Or do your toes go to the end, like a normal sandal?
> 
> Roomy on-line modelling shots below:




Mine fit like the second picture. My toes are similar to the model's  (second toe longer than the first), so larger "box" works perfectly for me.  I could see if a person had more tapered toes, that these wouldn't fit comfortably.


----------



## flower71

jellylicious said:


> Sorry for the bad pics-poor lighting and iPhone are not a good combo. Pix 1-Shelia boots and Pix 2-Prescott. Which pair looks better? I wear a lot of jeans. TIA!


I really love both on you but I do prefer de Shelia...are they comfy? I nearly hit the button before I realized that they were way too high for my comfort zone...I just can't do more than 3 inches. They look fab on you and I hope *ama* and *tonka* can show us their pretty legs on here too


----------



## flirtsy

pr1nc355 said:


> This is my 1st season buying IM, so I'm not totally sure.  I can say, though, that I shopped there in the middle of December, New Year's Eve, and a couple of days later, and there was no price reduction between the 1st and last date of my shopping trips. All the fall items had the same price in both mid-Dec. and Jan. 3.  HTH.



ah thanks, yes it's my first season because the london store only opened last year and i noticed the prices have stayed the same for the last 3 weeks as well. shame  thanks anyway


----------



## DiorKiss

I'm so confused by Isabel Marant's sizing.
I'm a German 36/ English 10 and and American size 2 (the conversion charts say I should be a 6 but my American clothes say 0 or 2. American sizing is confusing.)







I found this gorgeous jacket on eBay, French size 42. I thought this would be way too big for me, but the seller sent me the measurements (38 cm/15 inches for the shoulders) and this is the same as my own Zara jackets I have at home.

I'm so confused right now - should I buy it or leave it? I could get an incredible deal on it but I would be bummed if it's too large, &#8364;150 is still a lot of money to lose for me as a student.


----------



## mcs1111

I do not know sizing on this particular jacket but I think the seller may have mismeasured. A 42 will be huge on you I am afraid!!


----------



## Jayne1

DiorKiss said:


> I'm so confused by Isabel Marant's sizing.
> I'm a German 36/ English 10 and and American size 2 (the conversion charts say I should be a 6 but my American clothes say 0 or 2. American sizing is confusing.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this gorgeous jacket on eBay, French size 42. I thought this would be way too big for me, but the seller sent me the measurements (38 cm/15 inches for the shoulders) and this is the same as my own Zara jackets I have at home.
> 
> I'm so confused right now - should I buy it or leave it? I could get an incredible deal on it but I would be bummed if it's too large, 150 is still a lot of money to lose for me as a student.



42 is a large. IM fitted jackets can fit snug.  But still... it's 42...


----------



## imlvholic

DiorKiss said:


> I'm so confused by Isabel Marant's sizing.
> I'm a German 36/ English 10 and and American size 2 (the conversion charts say I should be a 6 but my American clothes say 0 or 2. American sizing is confusing.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this gorgeous jacket on eBay, French size 42. I thought this would be way too big for me, but the seller sent me the measurements (38 cm/15 inches for the shoulders) and this is the same as my own Zara jackets I have at home.
> 
> I'm so confused right now - should I buy it or leave it? I could get an incredible deal on it but I would be bummed if it's too large, 150 is still a lot of money to lose for me as a student.


IM sizes is so confusing to me too, I fit from size 38-42 myself & they vary a lot. I think you should go with the measurements.


----------



## honeybunch

Has anyone tried the Canelia sweater? I'm normally a UK 6 but I can only find a size 36 and I really need a 34.  Do you think it will be too big?


----------



## babevivtan

pr1nc355 said:


> I just got into IM last Fall, and I've racked up 5 pieces to date.  I wore my newest piece last night, the Gaylord jacket.  I had never worn a piece of clothing out of the store before.  I got to Barneys about a half hour before they closed and had to hurry.  I paid for it, then literally threw it on in the restroom cuz I was running late for my date.  I initially saw it a week ago in the IM boutique, but thought maybe I'd wait for it to go on sale, but I felt that if I were to splurge on any piece at full retail, this would be it.  I'm happy with my decision cuz I don't think I can wait 4-5 months to have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pic of Sarah Michelle Gellar wearing the jacket here:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics of my other IME pieces later, but it's now my bedtime.



Wow, this sure is a nice jacket! You have good taste.


----------



## tonkamama

I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## honeybunch

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.



Love your outfit!  Do you mind me asking what size you bought in the jacket?  I look to be a similar size to you.


----------



## tonkamama

honeybunch said:


> Love your outfit!  Do you mind me asking what size you bought in the jacket?  I look to be a similar size to you.



Thank you.  I got it in size 36.


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.




You look great!  So love your closet : )


----------



## juneping

Tonka, the jacket looks great on you. Better than on the model.


----------



## mcs1111

Love both pieces!!  You look great.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## mcs1111

Marant gurus: would I wear a 34 or 36 in ivo crop cords?  I wear a 24 in Hudson, AG, frame denim skinny jean, 24/25 in J brand skinnies and 25 in rag and bone skinnies?  Thanks for your help


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful, as always!


----------



## am2022

adorable tonka!!! post more mod pics!!!



tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## honeybunch

tonkamama said:


> Thank you.  I got it in size 36.



Is it quite small fitting?  I'm normally a 34 but can only get a 36.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.



Bellisima! Love the whole ensemble! Perfection!


----------



## jellylicious

Ladies, anyone here looking for the Prescotts in 38? I just returned them to NAP last night. Hope someone here can grab them! GL!


----------



## firefly85

anyone with the IM xavier jacket that they would like to sell??


----------



## pinknyanko

tonkamama said:


> I returned the gray Iona and purchased the dark color "Anthracite" which I prefer the fitting.  Strange, the Anthracite is much more slender fit.  Also my new booties ~ Scarlets from the NPA sales.    Thanks for letting me share.



looks great! you make me wish i bought a pair of prescotts for myself


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> Tonka, the jacket looks great on you. Better than on the model.



Agreed!  You look fantastic!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ....it really means a lot to me that these sweet comments are coming from you ladies!! 



Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous!!





HiromiT said:


> Beautiful, as always!





amacasa said:


> adorable tonka!!! post more mod pics!!!





jellylicious said:


> Bellisima! Love the whole ensemble! Perfection!





pinknyanko said:


> looks great! you make me wish i bought a pair of prescotts for myself





mercer said:


> Agreed!  You look fantastic!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ....it really means a lot to me that these sweet comments are coming from you ladies!! 



arguspeace said:


> You look great!  So love your closet : )





juneping said:


> Tonka, the jacket looks great on you. Better than on the model.





mcs1111 said:


> Love both pieces!!  You look great.


----------



## tonkamama

mcs1111 said:


> Marant gurus: would I wear a 34 or 36 in ivo crop cords?  I wear a 24 in Hudson, AG, frame denim skinny jean, 24/25 in J brand skinnies and 25 in rag and bone skinnies?  Thanks for your help



I am 26/27 in JBrand, and both my IVOs size 38.  

It depends on which color...  I have both colors and for some strange reason, the Teal color I bought from BNY fits tighter (26/25)...Gray fits TTS (26/27).


----------



## tonkamama

honeybunch said:


> Is it quite small fitting?  I'm normally a 34 but can only get a 36.



I feel it fits tighter than the gray color I bought & returned.  FYI...I am 32B with 14" shoulder length.  HTH.


----------



## mcs1111

tonkamama said:


> I am 26/27 in JBrand, and both my IVOs size 38.
> 
> It depends on which color...  I have both colors and for some strange reason, the Teal color I bought from BNY fits tighter (26/25)...Gray fits TTS (26/27).




Thanks...sounds like I might need the 34 then. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## honeybunch

tonkamama said:


> I feel it fits tighter than the gray color I bought & returned.  FYI...I am 32B with 14" shoulder length.  HTH.



Many thanks.


----------



## l.ch.

Ladies, does anyone own the etoile Chester coat? I want to buy it, but I have never bought a marant piece of clothing before and I am really unsure of the fit. Plus, I HAVE to order online, because there is nowhere near me, where I can try it on.
I tried on both coats from the HM line and liked them on me. Does the Chester have a similar fit? I am REALLY large busted and have an hourglass figure. Oh, and I am 1'70 (5'7"). 
I would really appreciate any input!


----------



## kbnkch

mcs1111 said:


> Marant gurus: would I wear a 34 or 36 in ivo crop cords?  I wear a 24 in Hudson, AG, frame denim skinny jean, 24/25 in J brand skinnies and 25 in rag and bone skinnies?  Thanks for your help


I wear size 24 J brand and usually size 34 Isabel Marant pants but some 36. I bought red Ivo pants in 34 from Barney and they were too small, like I can't sit down wearing them, so I had to return them. Size 36 was not available at that time. Later I bought gray one in 36 from eBay. They were too big. Bigger than my other size 36 Isabel marant pants. So I think it depends on the color, too.


----------



## mcs1111

I was thinking about grey on ebay. I guess I will wait for a 34 to pop up at a price I am willing to chance it. By measurements I thought the 36 might be too big but so misleading sometimes. Thanks for the help.


----------



## juneping

mcs1111 said:


> I was thinking about grey on ebay. I guess I will wait for a 34 to pop up at a price I am willing to chance it. By measurements I thought the 36 might be too big but so misleading sometimes. Thanks for the help.



i am jeans size 26, and i got the 36 which was very very tight when they're brand new. and now i lost a little weight, and they're fine. the thing was when i was trying 38, the hips were fine but the legs were bit too roommy. so depends on your body type as well.


----------



## flirtsy

i got some new pieces from the etoile spring 2014 collection, a top and 2 belts

i am not sure how to wear this top but i really love it!! does anyon have any suggestions?  i live in england so it's not very warm (otherwise i'd wear it with denim cutoffs in the summer!)

distilleryimage11.ak.instagram.com/f0c1a960804c11e3bcd9122bfc82a413_8.jpg


----------



## flirtsy

sorry pic doesn't work for some reason


----------



## pellarin22

Hey Toronto girls, where can I buy Isabel Marant scarves? I'm looking for a fringed scarf like the pink Tasma scarf on NAP.


----------



## jellybebe

flirtsy said:


> sorry pic doesn't work for some reason
> 
> View attachment 2468310




Ooh so cute!


----------



## tonkamama

flirtsy said:


> sorry pic doesn't work for some reason
> 
> View attachment 2468310



Agree...so cute!


----------



## dbaby

flirtsy said:


> i got some new pieces from the etoile spring 2014 collection, a top and 2 belts
> 
> i am not sure how to wear this top but i really love it!! does anyon have any suggestions?  i live in england so it's not very warm (otherwise i'd wear it with denim cutoffs in the summer!)
> 
> distilleryimage11.ak.instagram.com/f0c1a960804c11e3bcd9122bfc82a413_8.jpg




I have the same and I would have a hard time styling it in cold weather. Thankfully it's warm here already. Maybe try a white button down shirt underneath? The boxy cut is quite roomy for layering.


----------



## rocket06

Hi hi... nice! Am also keen. how is the fabric?  Soft cotton?


----------



## mcs1111

Layer it over a long sleeve Tshirt with dark jeans and knee boots for now?  Or with white jeans in a few week. I would wear this one with white skinnies and flat sandals.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If anyone wants a 37 scarlets, Returning a size 37 Scarlets to NAP.


----------



## pr1nc355

babevivtan said:


> Wow, this sure is a nice jacket! You have good taste.



Thank you!  I'm hoping to wear the jacket again soon, but it's too warm outside now!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Emmanuelle Alt wearing new season Etoile jacket






zimbio


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> Emmanuelle Alt wearing new season Etoile jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio



She wears it so well. I would look like I'm wearing a shortie bathrobe.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> She wears it so well. I would look like I'm wearing a shortie bathrobe.



Well I tried it on and looked like the Michelin man(woman).  Not the look I'm aiming for


----------



## mcs1111

What happens to the linen etoile tshirts when you wash them?  Do they shrink?  Get softer?  I am intrigued by the cult following...


----------



## muamua

Straight-Laced said:


> Emmanuelle Alt wearing new season Etoile jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio



I saw it!! She looks great! But, I guess I cant pull it off...


----------



## muamua

I ordered a navy Etien jacket in size2 from the outnet a few days ago. I have the white one in size1 from Ebay and it is too tight for me so I can't help with buying another one in navy. But I am so surprised and confused that they still had it because Etien is from SS2011...I thought that the outnet carries items from one or two seasons ago not 3 years ago...Anyway, I am looking forward to getting it soon.


----------



## Jayne1

mcs1111 said:


> What happens to the linen etoile tshirts when you wash them?  Do they shrink?  Get softer?  I am intrigued by the cult following...


They don't shrink.  Linen doesn't shrink anyway you may want to iron them if you think it looks nicer that way


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Emmanuelle Alt wearing new season Etoile jacket



That coat doesn't seem to have much hanger-appeal but she makes anything look good. Me, I'd look like I was wearing a duvet!


----------



## mercer

HiromiT said:


> That coat doesn't seem to have much hanger-appeal but she makes anything look good. Me, I'd look like I was wearing a duvet!



Honestly, I think she's the only person in the world who could make that jacket work.


----------



## dbaby

mercer said:


> Honestly, I think she's the only person in the world who could make that jacket work.


I just ordered it after seeing that pic....we'll see if it looks good on mere mortals.


----------



## lulu1982

dbaby said:


> I just ordered it after seeing that pic....we'll see if it looks good on mere mortals.


where did you order it from? Thanks


----------



## dbaby

lulu1982 said:


> where did you order it from? Thanks



Barneys online!


----------



## Straight-Laced

There are two similar styles.  Delma is longer than Dempster.  Emmanuelle Alt looks to be wearing the Delma.




DELMA



DEMPSTER


I'm not sure if the shorter style would be easier for regular people to wear?


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> I just ordered it after seeing that pic....we'll see if it looks good on mere mortals.



Well, if anyone else in the world can make it work, I bet it will be you!  Let us know how it works out for you!  I'm guessing it will be perfect!


----------



## mercer

mcs1111 said:


> What happens to the linen etoile tshirts when you wash them?  Do they shrink?  Get softer?  I am intrigued by the cult following...



I have a bunch of them- they wash up just fine (I do mine in cold water, just to make sure they don't shrink up).  They hold up really well and have a wonderful drape to them.  I've bought other linen t shirts and none have worn as well as IM.  I don't think mine have gotten softer.  There are different weights; from more sheer to the heavier linen (which I prefer).


----------



## lulu1982

I think I like the delma moreI am so on the fence about this coat.



Straight-Laced said:


> There are two similar styles.  Delma is longer than Dempster.  Emmanuelle Alt looks to be wearing the Delma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELMA
> 
> 
> 
> DEMPSTER
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the shorter style would be easier for regular people to wear?


----------



## Jayne1

mercer said:


> Well, if anyone else in the world can make it work, I bet it will be you!  Let us know how it works out for you!  I'm guessing it will be perfect!


I was thinking that -- posters here will make it look good, as they usually make everything look so good.


----------



## Straight-Laced

lulu1982 said:


> I think I like the delma moreI am so on the fence about this coat.



Can you try them anywhere?  I tried the Delma (belongs to a friend) and it did absolutely nothing (positive!) for me, but I'm only 5'4" and I didn't think to try it with a belt.  
Note to self : E. Alt belts most of her longer IM coats and jackets.  Must try to remember this  

I've been wanting one of the quilted/padded spring jackets so I tried another Etoile one called the Daley - that was cute!  Much more flattering than the Delma


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
Etoile DALEY, with and without belt







_from la garconne_


----------



## lulu1982

There is nowhere near me to try it on. I think I am going to order it. I'm 5'4 as well, and curvy. Hoping I don't look like a marshmallow. But I love this coat 



Straight-Laced said:


> Can you try them anywhere?  I tried the Delma (belongs to a friend) and it did absolutely nothing (positive!) for me, but I'm only 5'4" and I didn't think to try it with a belt.
> Note to self : E. Alt belts most of her longer IM coats and jackets.  Must try to remember this
> 
> I've been wanting one of the quilted/padded spring jackets so I tried another Etoile one called the Daley - that was cute!  Much more flattering than the Delma


----------



## Straight-Laced

lulu1982 said:


> There is nowhere near me to try it on. I think I am going to order it. I'm 5'4 as well, and curvy. Hoping I don't look like a marshmallow. But I love this coat



I know that feeling!!!  Good luck, hope it looks fabulous on you


----------



## msmeow

Matches Fashion has a further 20% off reduced stock... Not much left, but they recently added the tan Kady jacket to the reduced stock. I wasn't sure about the colour and whether it might be too yellow, but for AUD$368, it's worth trying I think!

Anyone own the Kady in this colour way?


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> Matches Fashion has a further 20% off reduced stock... Not much left, but they recently added the tan Kady jacket to the reduced stock. I wasn't sure about the colour and whether it might be too yellow, but for AUD$368, it's worth trying I think!
> 
> Anyone own the Kady in this colour way?



Did you get it? I looked at it this morning and it looks more camel than yellow. I thought about getting it, but hesitated. I didn't remember about the 20%. I just went back to order the 38 and it is gone. Boo!


----------



## msmeow

^ Yes I bought it  I um'ed and ah'ed about it all day, but eventually decided that I should just buy it. Finding a picture of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in a similar camel jacket and her styling sealed the deal for me. 

I've noticed that it's disappered off the site now - what's the bet it reappears when the 20% off ends? (Just like the tiger print bluebells)


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> ^ Yes I bought it  I um'ed and ah'ed about it all day, but eventually decided that I should just buy it. Finding a picture of Rosie Huntington-Whiteley in a similar camel jacket and her styling sealed the deal for me.
> 
> I've noticed that it's disappered off the site now - what's the bet it reappears when the 20% off ends? (Just like the tiger print bluebells)




Oh congrats! What size did you get? That's the other thing, I wasn't sure about the sizing. I wear 38 in a Balenciaga jackets. I hope I can score it on sale. I wonder if they just take the listing down when sold out? If not, I'll stalk!


----------



## DiorKiss

Does anyone have the Fosfo jacket? I can get it preloved for &#8364;200, is it worth it?


----------



## msmeow

saira1214 said:


> Oh congrats! What size did you get? That's the other thing, I wasn't sure about the sizing. I wear 38 in a Balenciaga jackets. I hope I can score it on sale. I wonder if they just take the listing down when sold out? If not, I'll stalk!


 
I got a size 40 - the same size as all of my other IM jackets bought recently.
For reference I am a busty size US6/UK10... I sometimes have to go up to a US8/UK12 if there are buttons involved.

I found measurements for each size of the kady here:
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373390

Hopefully the 'camel' has similar measurements.

Even if it has sold out, I'm sure that there will be returns.

HTH


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> I got a size 40 - the same size as all of my other IM jackets bought recently.
> For reference I am a busty size US6/UK10... I sometimes have to go up to a US8/UK12 if there are buttons involved.
> 
> I found measurements for each size of the kady here:
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/373390
> 
> Hopefully the 'camel' has similar measurements.
> 
> Even if it has sold out, I'm sure that there will be returns.
> 
> HTH


I hope so! Of course, now that I can't find it, I am obsessing over it.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Straight-Laced

_garance dore_


----------



## saira1214

Ladies, can anyone help me with the sizing of the Kady? I have read that this season (I am looking at the Camel because I have obsession problems) is bigger. I typically wear a 38 in Balenciaga jackets and can fit into a bigger 36 for a tighter fit. Any help will be appreciated since it looks as though my only hope is evilbay. Thank you!


----------



## saira1214

This thread is really dead.


----------



## msmeow

saira1214 said:


> This thread is really dead.


 
Hi Saira, I'm due to recieve the camel Kady today (on board with courier driver as I write this), so when I will get home fro work tonight I will post measurements of it in the size 40 to hopefully assist you.
If I'm feeling photogenic, I might even post a picture 

The camel has popped up on Matches again, but not in 38, otherwise I would have pm'ed you instantly. Other sizes are back though:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/162104


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> Hi Saira, I'm due to recieve the camel Kady today (on board with courier driver as I write this), so when I will get home fro work tonight I will post measurements of it in the size 40 to hopefully assist you.
> If I'm feeling photogenic, I might even post a picture
> 
> The camel has popped up on Matches again, but not in 38, otherwise I would have pm'ed you instantly. Other sizes are back though:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/162104




Thank you so much sweetie! I can't wait to hear your thoughts. You were also correct that they most likely took the jackets off the site for the promotion .


----------



## tonkamama

saira1214 said:


> Ladies, can anyone help me with the sizing of the Kady? I have read that this season (I am looking at the Camel because I have obsession problems) is bigger. I typically wear a 38 in Balenciaga jackets and can fit into a bigger 36 for a tighter fit. Any help will be appreciated since it looks as though my only hope is evilbay. Thank you!




Not sure if I can help...  I have Kandy in Olive (older season FW2012). I got it in size 36.  

I am wearing Balenciaga size 38 but also fit into a bigger size 36 for tighter fit.  

Match has a size 36 (last one)..  free shipping to US.


----------



## rocket06

Done the survey. Good luck!


----------



## saira1214

tonkamama said:


> Not sure if I can help...  I have Kandy in Olive (older season FW2012). I got it in size 36.
> 
> I am wearing Balenciaga size 38 but also fit into a bigger size 36 for tighter fit.
> 
> Match has a size 36 (last one)..  free shipping to US.




Thanks for your advice! I chanced it an ordered a 40 for a more relaxed fit. I didn't see the free shipping promo though. Boo.


----------



## msmeow

So I got the jacket and I am so pleased with it. The colour is totally different to that what displayed on my computer screen - a gorgeous medium tone tan. I was pleasantly surprised when I unpacked it.
Sizing wise the 40 is fitted but a perfect fit where it needs to be.

Saira what size US are you in tops?


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> So I got the jacket and I am so pleased with it. The colour is totally different to that what displayed on my computer screen - a gorgeous medium tone tan. I was pleasantly surprised when I unpacked it.
> Sizing wise the 40 is fitted but a perfect fit where it needs to be.
> 
> Saira what size US are you in tops?



Ahh! I'm glad to hear that about the color. So, it isn't as yellow as it appears in the pics? I'm hoping for a nice spring tan color. My sizing in tops varies, but I am typically a 2-4 in U.S.  I have a 32D bust.  Sorry to hear that it isn't a perfect fit for you. Where are the areas you are finding do not fit? Do you mind taking any photos of the jacket? I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much, love!

ETA: just saw that it is sold out again. Crossing fingers that my order goes through. After this jacket, I am banned. I went to town on the IM for H&M line and just bought a bunch of sale IM sneakers.


----------



## flower71

saira1214 said:


> Ladies, can anyone help me with the sizing of the Kady? I have read that this season (I am looking at the Camel because I have obsession problems) is bigger. I typically wear a 38 in Balenciaga jackets and can fit into a bigger 36 for a tighter fit. Any help will be appreciated since it looks as though my only hope is evilbay. Thank you!


Hi saira1214, I don't know if it'll help you much...I own a Kady in frambroise (raspberry) from a few seasons back and I got a 40. I am a 42 in Bal jackets and a 40 in IM tops...I do think a 38 would be best for you for a slim fit or a 40 if you are "busty"? HTH! And , so true, I am off tpf these days, trying to be good


----------



## saira1214

flower71 said:


> Hi saira1214, I don't know if it'll help you much...I own a Kady in frambroise (raspberry) from a few seasons back and I got a 40. I am a 42 in Bal jackets and a 40 in IM tops...I do think a 38 would be best for you for a slim fit or a 40 if you are "busty"? HTH! And , so true, I am off tpf these days, trying to be good



Thank you, flower! I purchased a 40 so I guess I'll see how it fits. If it doesn't, I'll just be out $60.00 for duty.


----------



## wildfriend

It looks like the 38 is back in stock at Matches


----------



## dbaby

So here's the Dempster coat. Not sure about the overall fit and how much I really need such a puffy thick coat. Thoughts?


----------



## Jayne1

I didn't think I would like it, but I do!  On you, anyway.  

Question is -- will you be wearing it?  Where and when? Is it warm?


----------



## Straight-Laced

dbaby said:


> So here's the Dempster coat. Not sure about the overall fit and how much I really need such a puffy thick coat. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484324
> View attachment 2484325



I like it on you!!!  
I can really see the Japanese influence in the design.
I think it's a distinctive, good long term wardrobe piece so long as you can keep the collar clean and white 

Having tried the Delma (longer version) I tried the Dempster too and found it more flattering on me than the Delma.  I'm shortish with hips.


----------



## Jayne1

I like clean, straight lines with a basic, non droopy shoulder so I tried the Emi collarless woven coat

It doesn't look as good on me as the model on NAP. It looked very un-special and not very IM.  Not sure if I would get much wear out of it because spring is so short around here it goes straight to hot weather.

It fits true to size, but has those tight, tight, tight armholes, slim sleeves and is a slender fit.


----------



## pellarin22

dbaby said:


> So here's the Dempster coat. Not sure about the overall fit and how much I really need such a puffy thick coat. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484324
> View attachment 2484325


 I think it looks really cute on you but will it be too thick for the spring? Don't keep it if you're not in love with it. What about some of the denim jackets for spring?

 I got the Ebba coat and here in Toronto I could start wearing that as soon as spring gets here. I find the Ebba is roomy so that you could layer underneath it . It may be a better choice if you don't get the cold winters like we do.


----------



## Juice

Hi all, 

Anyone end up getting the holden pool slides care to feedback? Not sure whether Ill get much wear of out them  in comparison to the elva birkenstocks on the catwalk.
Also whats the sizing for this seasons poppys like?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jayne1

Juice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone end up getting the holden pool slides care to feedback? Not sure whether Ill get much wear of out them  in comparison to the elva birkenstocks on the catwalk.
> Also whats the sizing for this seasons poppys like?
> Thanks in advance!


I can't decide between the spring birks or the slides either!

I tried on the slides in the store and they fit true to size&#8230; but maybe the birrks will be cuter for summer?  Both are ridiculously expensive for what they are.


----------



## Juice

Jayne1 said:


> I can't decide between the spring birks or the slides either!
> 
> I tried on the slides in the store and they fit true to size&#8230; but maybe the birrks will be cuter for summer?  Both are ridiculously expensive for what they are.


I know right! - I might wait for the birkenstocks.


----------



## dbaby

Juice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone end up getting the holden pool slides care to feedback? Not sure whether Ill get much wear of out them  in comparison to the elva birkenstocks on the catwalk.
> Also whats the sizing for this seasons poppys like?
> Thanks in advance!




I wore my Holdens today and I love them! The leather is buttery and super puffy. I will be wearing them a lot this spring/summer!


----------



## msmeow

saira1214 said:


> Ahh! I'm glad to hear that about the color. So, it isn't as yellow as it appears in the pics? I'm hoping for a nice spring tan color. My sizing in tops varies, but I am typically a 2-4 in U.S.  I have a 32D bust.  Sorry to hear that it isn't a perfect fit for you. Where are the areas you are finding do not fit? Do you mind taking any photos of the jacket? I would really appreciate it. Thanks so much, love!



I wish it was a little looser around my stomach, but I doubt I will wear it zipped anyway. Also I am a little pudgy ATM...
Here is a blurry iPhone photo of my Kady (described as tan on the tag)


----------



## saira1214

msmeow said:


> I wish it was a little looser around my stomach, but I doubt I will wear it zipped anyway. Also I am a little pudgy ATM...
> Here is a blurry iPhone photo of my Kady (described as tan on the tag)




It looks great on you! Thank you for the photo.


----------



## Jayne1

msmeow said:


> I wish it was a little looser around my stomach, but I doubt I will wear it zipped anyway. Also I am a little pudgy ATM...
> Here is a blurry iPhone photo of my Kady (described as tan on the tag)


That's a little pudgy?  I think not!

Looks great on  you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> I like clean, straight lines with a basic, non droopy shoulder so I tried the Emi collarless woven coat
> 
> It doesn't look as good on me as the model on NAP. It looked very un-special and not very IM.  Not sure if I would get much wear out of it because spring is so short around here it goes straight to hot weather.
> 
> It fits true to size, but has those tight, tight, tight armholes, slim sleeves and is a slender fit.



Thanks for the feedback on the Emi  

No mainline for me yet, but I've tried on a bunch of Etoile jackets and coats ; Dempster, Delma, Daley, Ebba and Fara.
Fara is the denim coat with frayed hem.  I liked it a lot and could get good wear out of it in my mild climate.  It fits true to size.  
Ebba is a lovely coat - quite elegant I thought, easy to wear and versatile.  It looks and feels very IM.
The other three are the padded ones I've mentioned in earlier posts. 

In other news, Etoile prices seem almost as high as mainline this season


----------



## Straight-Laced

msmeow said:


> I wish it was a little looser around my stomach, but I doubt I will wear it zipped anyway. Also I am a little pudgy ATM...
> Here is a blurry iPhone photo of my Kady (described as tan on the tag)



Looks perfect on you!!  
Love the colour and what a steal at that price


----------



## Straight-Laced

To illustrate my earlier post.  Pics from the Lookbook:




Etoile FARA


----------



## Straight-Laced

Etoile EBBA


----------



## Straight-Laced

I also tried the Etoile PERSAN knit.
Fits true to size.  Very nice but too hot for me to wear right now and also quite expensive I thought (especially when compared to the H&M cardigans).





PERSAN


----------



## susa

saira1214 said:


> Did you get it? I looked at it this morning and it looks more camel than yellow. I thought about getting it, but hesitated. I didn't remember about the 20%. I just went back to order the 38 and it is gone. Boo!



I bought it, since  i got an email giving me another 25% off
It's a beautiful tan color, not yellow
Love it 
And for 300 a steal


----------



## saira1214

susa said:


> I bought it, since  i got an email giving me another 25% off
> 
> It's a beautiful tan color, not yellow
> 
> Love it
> 
> And for 300 a steal




What size did you get? How is the fit? I'm still waiting for mine. Unfortunately I waited to long so I couldn't get the 20% off. How in the world did you get 25% off? That's great!


----------



## susa

saira1214 said:


> What size did you get? How is the fit? I'm still waiting for mine. Unfortunately I waited to long so I couldn't get the 20% off. How in the world did you get 25% off? That's great!



I took size FR40, i am a US 4 , but the jacket is not too big, it's perfect

I now unsure, i think u are right and it was 20% off, it was 375 and after extra discount 300

A steal
Color is so beautiful and matches so well


----------



## imlvholic

What do you ladies think of the Kandisa? The quilted denim jacket. It's the only piece that caught my attention on the whole line. Do you think it's worth the price of $640 for a denim jacket? I'm really liking it.
http://


----------



## dbaby

Straight-Laced said:


> I like it on you!!!
> I can really see the Japanese influence in the design.
> I think it's a distinctive, good long term wardrobe piece so long as you can keep the collar clean and white
> 
> Having tried the Delma (longer version) I tried the Dempster too and found it more flattering on me than the Delma.  I'm shortish with hips.





Jayne1 said:


> I didn't think I would like it, but I do!  On you, anyway.
> 
> Question is -- will you be wearing it?  Where and when? Is it warm?


Thanks ladies, I think I have decided to keep it. It's not a bad price for such a thick coat and it seems to be going quite fast this season.


----------



## dbaby

imlvholic said:


> What do you ladies think of the Kandisa? The quilted denim jacket. It's the only piece that caught my attention on the whole line. Do you think it's worth the price of $640 for a denim jacket? I'm really liking it.



I love this jacket. I have an earlier version of it which is a lighter denim color with nude trimming. I think it has great details. The price is high though for a lighter-temp coat.


----------



## iluvmybags

Last fall, I came across pics of Jennifer Aniston & Katie Holmes wearing the same Isabel Marant shirt (strangely enough, on the same day! ).  I loved that shirt and went looking for it immediately.  The only place I found it was matches.com, but for some strange reason, they wouldn't ship this item to the US.  Since then, I've looked on eBay and occasionally looked for the same style in different colors, with no luck.  I'm just wondering if anyone here had ever seen this shirt or one like it, or know where I might find one.  TIA!













http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2435831/Jennifer-Aniston-Katie-Holmes-step-Isabel-Marant-shirt--day.html


----------



## saira1214

susa said:


> I took size FR40, i am a US 4 , but the jacket is not too big, it's perfect
> 
> I now unsure, i think u are right and it was 20% off, it was 375 and after extra discount 300
> 
> A steal
> Color is so beautiful and matches so well



I am also a USA 2 or 4 so I am excited for mine to come, hopefully today!


----------



## am2022

SL!!! this is 
]





Straight-Laced said:


> I also tried the Etoile PERSAN knit.
> Fits true to size.  Very nice but too hot for me to wear right now and also quite expensive I thought (especially when compared to the H&M cardigans).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERSAN


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> What do you ladies think of the Kandisa? The quilted denim jacket. It's the only piece that caught my attention on the whole line. Do you think it's worth the price of $640 for a denim jacket? I'm really liking it.
> http://



Another piece from this season that I love!!! 
Everything seems expensive this season.  I don't think the price is too bad for a soft quilted jacket that will never go out of style.


----------



## dbaby

iluvmybags said:


> Last fall, I came across pics of Jennifer Aniston & Katie Holmes wearing the same Isabel Marant shirt (strangely enough, on the same day! ).  I loved that shirt and went looking for it immediately.  The only place I found it was matches.com, but for some strange reason, they wouldn't ship this item to the US.  Since then, I've looked on eBay and occasionally looked for the same style in different colors, with no luck.  I'm just wondering if anyone here had ever seen this shirt or one like it, or know where I might find one.  TIA!



Farfetch has a few shirts that are similar but in different color palettes. I think this season has a collar though. 
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-check-shirt-item-10597268.aspx?storeid=9444
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-check-shirt-item-10577392.aspx?storeid=9446


----------



## am2022

very nice jelly!!! I agree with SL... keep!!!



imlvholic said:


> What do you ladies think of the Kandisa? The quilted denim jacket. It's the only piece that caught my attention on the whole line. Do you think it's worth the price of $640 for a denim jacket? I'm really liking it.
> http://


----------



## imlvholic

iluvmybags said:


> Last fall, I came across pics of Jennifer Aniston & Katie Holmes wearing the same Isabel Marant shirt (strangely enough, on the same day! ).  I loved that shirt and went looking for it immediately.  The only place I found it was matches.com, but for some strange reason, they wouldn't ship this item to the US.  Since then, I've looked on eBay and occasionally looked for the same style in different colors, with no luck.  I'm just wondering if anyone here had ever seen this shirt or one like it, or know where I might find one.  TIA!
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/27/article-2435831-18539FFF00000578-585_634x846.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/28/article-2435831-185770BC00000578-98_634x911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tie-Holmes-step-Isabel-Marant-shirt--day.html


Try NM, I bought the last 1 at the Honolulu branch for 60% off last month. I love it too, but wouldn't pay for the full price.


----------



## imlvholic

dbaby said:


> I love this jacket. I have an earlier version of it which is a lighter denim color with nude trimming. I think it has great details. The price is high though for a lighter-temp coat.





Straight-Laced said:


> Another piece from this season that I love!!!
> Everything seems expensive this season.  I don't think the price is too bad for a soft quilted jacket that will never go out of style.





amacasa said:


> very nice jelly!!! I agree with SL... keep!!!


Thanks ladies, it runs big, I'm usually a 38 or 40, but this jacket the 34 is better on me. I really love the details, I'm keeping it


----------



## Straight-Laced

iluvmybags said:


> Last fall, I came across pics of Jennifer Aniston & Katie Holmes wearing the same Isabel Marant shirt (strangely enough, on the same day! ).  I loved that shirt and went looking for it immediately.  The only place I found it was matches.com, but for some strange reason, they wouldn't ship this item to the US.  Since then, I've looked on eBay and occasionally looked for the same style in different colors, with no luck.  I'm just wondering if anyone here had ever seen this shirt or one like it, or know where I might find one.  TIA!
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/27/article-2435831-18539FFF00000578-585_634x846.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/28/article-2435831-185770BC00000578-98_634x911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2435831/Jennifer-Aniston-Katie-Holmes-step-Isabel-Marant-shirt--day.html





I haven't seen it lately but I often find hard to find IM items on ebay france.  I'll let you know if I see it anywhere


----------



## juneping

imlvholic said:


> What do you ladies think of the Kandisa? The quilted denim jacket. It's the only piece that caught my attention on the whole line. Do you think it's worth the price of $640 for a denim jacket? I'm really liking it.
> http://




I like that jacket, the detailing is great and love the delicate detail contrasting to the denim. But I would not pair it with blue denim bottoms. A mini skirt would be perfect on you.


----------



## saira1214

Got my camel Kady yesterday and love the color. It will be perfect for spring and chilly summer nights. I love how light weight it is and the 40 actually fits very well.  It is a little snug by the hips when zipped, but it doesn't seem that people wear it zipped. The shoulders in the 38 maybe would have been a tad better, but I can get away with it. Thanks for everyone's help with sizing/ect. I'm very happy to have it. Now I'm banned.


----------



## msmeow

^ so happy that it fits you!
Yes... I'm on a ban too. My behaviour during these sales has been ridiculous!


----------



## imlvholic

juneping said:


> I like that jacket, the detailing is great and love the delicate detail contrasting to the denim. But I would not pair it with blue denim bottoms. A mini skirt would be perfect on you.


Thanks for the great suggestion June, I wore jeans that day when I tried it on  I'll definitely try a not too mini skirt (I'm too shy to wear a mini)  I don't have your nice legs.


----------



## bbagsforever

I know I have posted pics before, but here is the IM fur again, loving this for winter!
I have my eye on loads of IM pieces this season, will share with you ladies when I can bring myself to pull the trigger!


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have the good morning Tokyo sweatshirt?  I want to ask a friend to get it so was wondering if anyone can chime in about it and/ or post some pictures!  What colors does it come in?  I think I've seen it in pink ?  But not sure if pinks my color.

Thanks


----------



## HiromiT

ncch said:


> Does anyone have the good morning Tokyo sweatshirt?  I want to ask a friend to get it so was wondering if anyone can chime in about it and/ or post some pictures!  What colors does it come in?  I think I've seen it in pink ?  But not sure if pinks my color.
> 
> Thanks



It also comes in burgundy, grey, ivory, and black. Here's a screenshot of a google image search.


----------



## HiromiT

Embellished "Birks" from Elle Ferguson's IG:


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Embellished "Birks" from Elle Ferguson's IG:


TNT showed me their book and they are only getting the embellished style also in white or bone. I was kinda hoping they would get the simpler Birk, like the one below, but no

I thought the embellished Birk looked unnecessarily busy, but maybe my eye will adjust?  What do you think?


----------



## am2022

Looks pretty to me ... Maybe regular suede birks and the marant embellished?
I will probably try this on next month and will report back here !
Let us know Jayne !
Thanks hiromi for the pics!


Jayne1 said:


> TNT showed me their book and they are only getting the embellished style also in white or bone. I was kinda hoping they would get the simpler Birk, like the one below, but no
> 
> I thought the embellished Birk looked unnecessarily busy, but maybe my eye will adjust?  What do you think?


----------



## iluvmybags

dbaby said:


> Farfetch has a few shirts that are similar but in different color palettes. I think this season has a collar though.
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-check-shirt-item-10597268.aspx?storeid=9444
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-check-shirt-item-10577392.aspx?storeid=9446


Thank you! The red ones sold out, but the blue one looks very similar!


imlvholic said:


> Try NM, I bought the last 1 at the Honolulu branch for 60% off last month. I love it too, but wouldn't pay for the full price.



Unfortunately, our Neimans isn't one of the select stores that carries Isabel Marant, and its not sold online.  I didn't know her stuff was so exclusive!  



Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't seen it lately but I often find hard to find IM items on ebay france.  I'll let you know if I see it anywhere


Oh, thank you!  As HTF as this has been, it makes me wonder where Jennifer & Katie got there's.  It doesn't seem to be the kind of item a stylist would get and pass along to their clients as "advertisement" (and the style is so typical of what they both seem to like to wear, I wouldn't be surprised if they bought it themselves) Are there smaller boutiques in CA that maybe sell the brand?


----------



## Straight-Laced

iluvmybags said:


> Oh, thank you!  As HTF as this has been, it makes me wonder where Jennifer & Katie got there's.  It doesn't seem to be the kind of item a stylist would get and pass along to their clients as "advertisement" (and the style is so typical of what they both seem to like to wear, I wouldn't be surprised if they bought it themselves) Are there smaller boutiques in CA that maybe sell the brand?



Quite a few boutiques sell IM and lots of smaller boutiques all over the place (including Heist in CA ) sell the IM Etoile line.  Unfortunately I don't know the name of the shirt you're looking for and I don't know whether it's mainline or Etoile.  If you're looking for it online at places like YOOX for example they separate the two IM lines so you have to do two searches.  Other stores list them together.


----------



## mercer

Juice said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone end up getting the holden pool slides care to feedback? Not sure whether Ill get much wear of out them  in comparison to the elva birkenstocks on the catwalk.
> Also whats the sizing for this seasons poppys like?
> Thanks in advance!



I wore them on vacation and they were great! Super comfortable!


----------



## ncch

HiromiT said:


> It also comes in burgundy, grey, ivory, and black. Here's a screenshot of a google image search.



Thanks!  I should've googled it too... I think I'm leaning grey or ivory!

I'm loving the birks!


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> Embellished "Birks" from Elle Ferguson's IG:





Jayne1 said:


> TNT showed me their book and they are only getting the embellished style also in white or bone. I was kinda hoping they would get the simpler Birk, like the one below, but no
> 
> I thought the embellished Birk looked unnecessarily busy, but maybe my eye will adjust?  What do you think?



Love ....  Do you know the price on these?  I cannot find them on line yet.  Thank you.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Love ....  Do you know the price on these?  I cannot find them on line yet.  Thank you.


The plain one was $545 and the fancy, bow tie birk was $580 -- according to the MO website when we had the chance to pre-order.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> The plain one was $545 and the fancy, bow tie birk was $580 -- according to the MO website when we had the chance to pre-order.



I like the plain one with ankle studs!  IM Soho has them now for $510.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> TNT showed me their book and they are only getting the embellished style&#8230; also in white or bone. I was kinda hoping they would get the simpler Birk, like the one below, but no&#8230;
> 
> I thought the embellished Birk looked unnecessarily busy, but maybe my eye will adjust?  What do you think?



I like it but don't love it, especially not the ankle straps on my short legs. I agree the embellishments are too much for everyday ("oh she's wearing _those_ sandals again").

So, TNT is getting a version that's even more embellished than this? I'm kinda out of the IM loop as I haven't been as interested in her this season...

ETA: Whoops, just saw your pic -- I like those much better! But the in-between-toe strap will hurt my toes.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> The plain one was $545 and the fancy, bow tie birk was $580 -- according to the MO website when we had the chance to pre-order.




Thank you Jayne.  Hope my local stores will carry them soon.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I like it but don't love it, especially not the ankle straps on my short legs. I agree the embellishments are too much for everyday ("oh she's wearing _those_ sandals again").
> 
> So, TNT is getting a version that's even more embellished than this? I'm kinda out of the IM loop as I haven't been as interested in her this season...
> 
> ETA: Whoops, just saw your pic -- I like those much better! But the in-between-toe strap will hurt my toes.


I have big feet, so I think a highly decorated IM Birk, with no strap to hide anything, will call too much attention to my feet.

I do wear those Birkenstock Gizehs in the summer, which are the very plain ones, with the in-between toe strap, just like the plain IM, but they are so plain and basic, I think they're fine.  But those fancy IMs?  i don't want people staring at my feet.  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I have big feet, so I think a highly decorated IM Birk, with no strap to hide anything, will call too much attention to my feet.
> 
> I do wear those Birkenstock Gizehs in the summer, which are the very plain ones, with the in-between toe strap, just like the plain IM, but they are so plain and basic, I think they're fine.  But those fancy IMs?  i don't want people staring at my feet.  lol



I love the Gizehs and really wanted them to work, but the strap hurt, so I returned them. I guess the Arizona is too hippie but what about the Madrid (single strap) for chanelling the IM grandpa pool slide?

Now that you know what TNT will carry in terms of sandals, are you more tempted to get the pool slides?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I love the Gizehs and really wanted them to work, but the strap hurt, so I returned them. I guess the Arizona is too hippie but what about the Madrid (single strap) for chanelling the IM grandpa pool slide?
> 
> Now that you know what TNT will carry in terms of sandals, are you more tempted to get the pool slides?


I hated the in-between toe strap too, when I first got the Gizehs, but I very quickly got used to them.  I even walk fair distances in them.

Then, I bought a second pair of Gizehs (I was gardening in my first pair and sort of messed them up) and the new Gizehs hurt a bit between my toes, so I realized it may be the material that softens and not my toes that toughened up.

I am still thinking about the pool slides&#8230; but I envision bumping into an old boyfriend (I'm old and have been married a long time, it's just for a common denominator) and I'm wearing the pool slides.  What does he think?  I'm a grannie wearing my house slippers outside, because I've given up?  Or I'm a cool, still fashionable and cute?  Those slides look fabulous on younger women, I do believe.  But me?  Maybe not.

So far, I haven't bought the slides&#8230; but I still may. I've overspent the past few months on bags and expensive things, so I'm trying to be really careful.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I love the Gizehs and really wanted them to work, but the strap hurt, so I returned them. I guess the Arizona is too hippie but what about the Madrid (single strap) for chanelling the IM grandpa pool slide?
> 
> Now that you know what TNT will carry in terms of sandals, are you more tempted to get the pool slides?


Oh, about the other Birks -- for some reason, I don't see them as much in TO. I like the Madrid, but I wonder if they will slide off my feet?  I can't envision them staying on.

Years ago, I started seeing women of all ages wearing what I found out, was the Gizeh.  I was so surprised because it was a Birkenstock, yet the women's feet looked nice. I think it's the curved shape of the foot bed that doesn't let the foot splay outward, the foot stays encompassed inside, even though there are no straps.

I don't see Gizehs outside TO that much. I never see them on our road trips within Canada.

The Arizona is more common among model types in NYC as far I have seen for that reason, I may check them out and see how they look on me.  lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I hated the in-between toe strap too, when I first got the Gizehs, but I very quickly got used to them.  I even walk fair distances in them.
> 
> Then, I bought a second pair of Gizehs (I was gardening in my first pair and sort of messed them up) and the new Gizehs hurt a bit between my toes, so I realized it may be the material that softens and not my toes that toughened up.
> 
> I am still thinking about the pool slides but I envision bumping into an old boyfriend (I'm old and have been married a long time, it's just for a common denominator) and I'm wearing the pool slides.  What does he think?  I'm a grannie wearing my house slippers outside, because I've given up?  Or I'm a cool, still fashionable and cute?  Those slides look fabulous on younger women, I do believe.  But me?  Maybe not.
> 
> So far, I haven't bought the slides but I still may. I've overspent the past few months on bags and expensive things, so I'm trying to be really careful.



Dang, maybe I should've tried to break in the Gizehs.

Hahaha you're cracking me up with the old BF scenario  you won't be wearing the slides with a floral muumuu, wide capris, or mom jeans, so you can't possibly be mistaken for a granny! Granted, they are man-repelling shoes, but they can look so cool with the right outfit.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, about the other Birks -- for some reason, I don't see them as much in TO. I like the Madrid, but I wonder if they will slide off my feet?  I can't envision them staying on.
> 
> Years ago, I started seeing women of all ages wearing what I found out, was the Gizeh.  I was so surprised because it was a Birkenstock, yet the women's feet looked nice. I think it's the curved shape of the foot bed that doesn't let the foot splay outward, the foot stays encompassed inside, even though there are no straps.
> 
> I don't see Gizehs outside TO that much. I never see them on our road trips within Canada.
> 
> The Arizona is more common among model types in NYC as far I have seen for that reason, I may check them out and see how they look on me.  lol



I see the Gizeh quite a bit in Van. But I first noticed them in Berlin back in 2006 -- our stylish tour guide was wearing them with skinny black pants and sleeveless tee. Back then, birks were uncool, but she made them look so cool!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> TNT showed me their book and they are only getting the embellished style also in white or bone. I was kinda hoping they would get the simpler Birk, like the one below, but no
> 
> I thought the embellished Birk looked unnecessarily busy, but maybe my eye will adjust?  What do you think?





amacasa said:


> Looks pretty to me ... Maybe regular suede birks and the marant embellished?
> I will probably try this on next month and will report back here !
> Let us know Jayne !
> Thanks hiromi for the pics!


I am still waiting to try these on and hopefully the new co will be put up in my store by the end of next week...last week of sale, this was forever long! I am liking the new collection


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Dang, maybe I should've tried to break in the Gizehs.
> 
> Hahaha you're cracking me up with the old BF scenario  you won't be wearing the slides with a floral muumuu, wide capris, or mom jeans, so you can't possibly be mistaken for a granny! Granted, they are man-repelling shoes, but they can look so cool with the right outfit.


I think I mentioned a few pages back, that I tried the size 40 slides at J&O.  They didn't order my size (41) but I was eager to try close to my size to see if they were worth ordering on-line.

The 40 fit, which is odd to me, because I cannot wear a 40 in a closed IM shoe and I wear a 41 in a Birk. I really wanted to try the 41, but had no chance.  Would they be too big or would they fit the way they were supposed to, with a touch more toe room.

In any case, while I was vacillating, Matches and FF sold out of both sizes.   But Matches has more on the way.  Although that still doesn't help with what size to get. 

I think I'm going to start using, "man repeller" and not the overly wordy, "what would an old BF think, if I happened to run into him on the street."


----------



## iluvmybags

Straight-Laced said:


> Quite a few boutiques sell IM and lots of smaller boutiques all over the place (including Heist in CA ) sell the IM Etoile line.  Unfortunately I don't know the name of the shirt you're looking for and I don't know whether it's mainline or Etoile.  If you're looking for it online at places like YOOX for example they separate the two IM lines so you have to do two searches.  Other stores list them together.



Ironically, after mentioning it here, I stumbled across the line (Isabel Marant Etoile) at Nordstroms on Michigan Ave. last night! They had the red plaid shirt that Farfetch had so I was able to try it on.  I liked it, but didn't love it, at least not $405 love!  I think it was the colors. Its definitely something I would consider if I could find it on sale or marked down.  

They did have another piece - a jacket/blazer - that I absolutely loved and am going back for later this week (as soon as my tax return hits my bank! LOL) Its a Chanel-like jacket and is incredible!  As soon as I put it on I was in love! Oddly enough, its only $50 more than the plaid shirt which I though was rather strange! I would expect a jacket/blazer to cost more than $50 more than a plaid shirt, even at designer prices!  I forgot to take a pic when I tried it on, but I'll come back and share a pic once I bring it home.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Ironically, after mentioning it here, I stumbled across the line (Isabel Marant Etoile) at Nordstroms on Michigan Ave. last night! They had the red plaid shirt that Farfetch had so I was able to try it on.  I liked it, but didn't love it, at least not $405 love!  I think it was the colors. Its definitely something I would consider if I could find it on sale or marked down.
> 
> They did have another piece - a jacket/blazer - that I absolutely loved and am going back for later this week (as soon as my tax return hits my bank! LOL) Its a Chanel-like jacket and is incredible!  As soon as I put it on I was in love! Oddly enough, its only $50 more than the plaid shirt which I though was rather strange! I would expect a jacket/blazer to cost more than $50 more than a plaid shirt, even at designer prices!  I forgot to take a pic when I tried it on, but I'll come back and share a pic once I bring it home.



If you find a picture on line - let us know.  Otherwise,  I'm anxious to see a modelling one and learn the name!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> If you find a picture on line - let us know.  Otherwise,  I'm anxious to see a modelling one and learn the name!



I found it - its the Gaylord Tweed Jacket.  Looks like it comes in red too.
Its also about $100 cheaper at Farfetch! (Too bad they don't have my size )


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I found it - its the Gaylord Tweed Jacket.  Looks like it comes in red too.
> Its also about $100 cheaper at Farfetch! (Too bad they don't have my size )


I love that one -- the colours are perfect!


----------



## flower71

iluvmybags said:


> I found it - its the Gaylord Tweed Jacket.  Looks like it comes in red too.
> Its also about $100 cheaper at Farfetch! (Too bad they don't have my size )


it's lovely when it's worn
I love the blues in her collection this season


----------



## jellylicious

iluvmybags said:


> I found it - its the Gaylord Tweed Jacket.  Looks like it comes in red too.
> Its also about $100 cheaper at Farfetch! (Too bad they don't have my size )



I love this jacket too. Looks OK on the hanger but when I tried the black color way, fell in love too. The fit is great. Good score on the blue.


----------



## tonkamama

*jellylicious ~* good to know...  I want to give it a try next time I stop by Nordstrom.  Actually I know it will look good so I intentionally stay away from "trying" .  Need to figure out my tax return situation 1st before spending again....  lol.    



jellylicious said:


> I love this jacket too. Looks OK on the hanger but when I tried the black color way, fell in love too. The fit is great. Good score on the blue.



*iluvmybags ~* Agree with you, I would rather spend regular $$$ on jacket.  For the basic items I wait for sales...   



iluvmybags said:


> Ironically, after mentioning it here, I stumbled across the line (Isabel Marant Etoile) at Nordstroms on Michigan Ave. last night! They had the red plaid shirt that Farfetch had so I was able to try it on.  I liked it, but didn't love it, at least not $405 love!  I think it was the colors. Its definitely something I would consider if I could find it on sale or marked down.
> 
> They did have another piece - a jacket/blazer - that I absolutely loved and am going back for later this week (as soon as my tax return hits my bank! LOL) Its a Chanel-like jacket and is incredible!  As soon as I put it on I was in love! Oddly enough, its only $50 more than the plaid shirt which I though was rather strange! I would expect a jacket/blazer to cost more than $50 more than a plaid shirt, even at designer prices!  I forgot to take a pic when I tried it on, but I'll come back and share a pic once I bring it home.


----------



## Straight-Laced

iluvmybags said:


> I found it - its the Gaylord Tweed Jacket.  Looks like it comes in red too.
> Its also about $100 cheaper at Farfetch! (Too bad they don't have my size )



Such a great jacket! 
I predict that a few subscribers to this thread will be purchasing one of these 

I want one but I've been deliberating over the colour. I like the Gabe slouchy blazer style too, so I think I'll eventually get the black Gaylord (and possibly the blue Gabe) 
I like the red colourway as well . . .


----------



## Jayne1

Help, please. 

I'm still deciding between sizes for the Holden.  I tried on the 40, although I'm  a 41, they didn't have a 41 for me try.  The 40 did fit, but my toes were almost, not quite at the end, and my heel was at the end. Not over, just at the end.

I keep seeing the Holdens modelled like I'm showing below.  These are not me, just feet I googled and I think the 4th picutre is a man's foot. There is stubble on the leg, but maybe not.

These all fit larger with more room at the toe.

I never like to wear sandals that look too small, but I don't like big, oversized either. Do you like the Holden fitting kinda big?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Help, please.
> 
> I'm still deciding between sizes for the Holden.  I tried on the 40, although I'm  a 41, they didn't have a 41 for me try.  The 40 did fit, but my toes were almost, not quite at the end, and my heel was at the end. Not over, just at the end.
> 
> I keep seeing the Holdens modelled like I'm showing below.  These are not me, just feet I googled and I think the 4th picutre is a man's foot. There is stubble on the leg, but maybe not.
> 
> These all fit larger with more room at the toe.
> 
> I never like to wear sandals that look too small, but I don't like big, oversized either. Do you like the Holden fitting kinda big?



This is a tough one since you can't try the 41...and it doesn't come in half sizes. My concern would be the 41 will be too big if you say the 40 just fits. Personally, I'd go with the size that fits especially in a clunky, wide style like this one. I'd be afraid that any excess length would change my gait and cause me to stumble or trip. Looks-wise, I prefer my toes and heels against the edge for a neater look. I think the person in the third pic is wearing the wrong size. Hopefully, the ladies who bought them can show us mod pics!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Help, please.
> 
> I'm still deciding between sizes for the Holden.  I tried on the 40, although I'm  a 41, they didn't have a 41 for me try.  The 40 did fit, but my toes were almost, not quite at the end, and my heel was at the end. Not over, just at the end.
> 
> I keep seeing the Holdens modelled like I'm showing below.  These are not me, just feet I googled and I think the 4th picutre is a man's foot. There is stubble on the leg, but maybe not.
> 
> *These all fit larger with more room at the toe*.
> 
> I never like to wear sandals that look too small, but I don't like big, oversized either. Do you like the Holden fitting kinda big?



I think they're made intentionally roomy with the foot fully contained within the sunken foot bed & room at the toe.  Blame Phoebe Philo for this!  I don't mind the look but don't think it's for me because I don't like my feet looking bigger than they already are.
I haven't tried the Holdens so can't comment further.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> This is a tough one since you can't try the 41...and it doesn't come in half sizes. My concern would be the 41 will be too big if you say the 40 just fits. Personally, I'd go with the size that fits especially in a clunky, wide style like this one. I'd be afraid that any excess length would change my gait and cause me to stumble or trip. Looks-wise,* I prefer my toes and heels against the edge for a neater look*. I think the person in the third pic is wearing the wrong size. Hopefully, the ladies who bought them can show us mod pics!


I like that neat look too.


Straight-Laced said:


> I think they're made intentionally roomy with the foot fully contained within the sunken foot bed & room at the toe.  Blame Phoebe Philo for this!  I don't mind the look but don't think it's for me because I don't like my feet looking bigger than they already are.
> I haven't tried the Holdens so can't comment further.


You're right, Phoebe Philo started this and it is a bit odd looking.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## dbaby

HiromiT said:


> This is a tough one since you can't try the 41...and it doesn't come in half sizes. My concern would be the 41 will be too big if you say the 40 just fits. Personally, I'd go with the size that fits especially in a clunky, wide style like this one. I'd be afraid that any excess length would change my gait and cause me to stumble or trip. Looks-wise, I prefer my toes and heels against the edge for a neater look. I think the person in the third pic is wearing the wrong size. Hopefully, the ladies who bought them can show us mod pics!





Straight-Laced said:


> I think they're made intentionally roomy with the foot fully contained within the sunken foot bed & room at the toe.  Blame Phoebe Philo for this!  I don't mind the look but don't think it's for me because I don't like my feet looking bigger than they already are.
> I haven't tried the Holdens so can't comment further.





Jayne1 said:


> I like that neat look too.
> 
> You're right, Phoebe Philo started this and it is a bit odd looking.  Thanks for your input!



The footbed has notches for your toes and arch. I'd say if your toes nestle in between the edge and the notches, then it fits. I could see how it would be uncomfortable if your toes were jamming between the notches and against the rim of the sandals. I went with my normal size in IM shoes which is 37. I think the only shoes I've had to size down of hers were the Crisi/Caleen boots.


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Help, please.
> 
> I'm still deciding between sizes for the Holden.  I tried on the 40, although I'm  a 41, they didn't have a 41 for me try.  The 40 did fit, but my toes were almost, not quite at the end, and my heel was at the end. Not over, just at the end.
> 
> I keep seeing the Holdens modelled like I'm showing below.  These are not me, just feet I googled and I think the 4th picutre is a man's foot. There is stubble on the leg, but maybe not.
> 
> These all fit larger with more room at the toe.
> 
> I never like to wear sandals that look too small, but I don't like big, oversized either. Do you like the Holden fitting kinda big?



The fit is more on the roomy side, which is a little weird to get used to.  But as you mentioned, it's just the way the sandal is constructed with the lowered footbed.  If they fit tight, your toes would extend up the sloped sides!  I wore these for hours on vacation and they were super comfortable! 

 Keep in mind, I'm an old so my ex boyfriends probably have cataracts and wouldn't recognize me and I don't care what they think if they do!  My husband actually thought these looked very chic and in his words , "Make you look like a Swedish fashion blogger" which was good enough for me!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> This is a tough one since you can't try the 41...and it doesn't come in half sizes. My concern would be the 41 will be too big if you say the 40 just fits. Personally, I'd go with the size that fits especially in a clunky, wide style like this one. I'd be afraid that any excess length would change my gait and cause me to stumble or trip. Looks-wise, I prefer my toes and heels against the edge for a neater look. I think the person in the third pic is wearing the wrong size. Hopefully, the ladies who bought them can show us mod pics!


I hesitated and they sold out again. 

I kept reminding myself that 'doubt means no' when it comes to purchasing something and not being able to figure out my size didn't help.  

Also, Matches upped the price from $405 CAD to $420 CAD plus 35-40% duty and taxes, so seeing the price jump with the re-stocked shoes didn't help in my decision making.

I really really hope she comes out with a cute flat sandal for spring although I think it's only the Gizeh Birk that is coming


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I hesitated and they sold out again.
> 
> I kept reminding myself that 'doubt means no' when it comes to purchasing something and not being able to figure out my size didn't help.
> 
> Also, Matches upped the price from $405 CAD to $420 CAD plus 35-40% duty and taxes, so seeing the price jump with the re-stocked shoes didn't help in my decision making.
> 
> I really really hope she comes out with a cute flat sandal for spring although I think it's only the Gizeh Birk that is coming



I was a bit shocked that so many sizes are sold out now. But I think the smaller sizes were restocked (I'm a 37 and it seems one minute they're gone but next minute, they're there). So I'm sure they'll have your size again. Nobody jumped on them when they first came out, but I guess people are getting inspired by mod pics surfacing online.

If your size becomes available, how will you feel then? That will be the true test. Right now, you have time to ponder.

Our low Cdn$ sucks! I've hesitated too on so many items.

As much as I admire the Holdens, I've decided to go the real Birk route -- I asked Gravity Pope to order the Madrid (single strap) in my size. I figure when this trend is over, I can wear them to take out the trash or do yard work, guilt-free.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I was a bit shocked that so many sizes are sold out now. But I think the smaller sizes were restocked (I'm a 37 and it seems one minute they're gone but next minute, they're there). So I'm sure they'll have your size again. Nobody jumped on them when they first came out, but I guess people are getting inspired by mod pics surfacing online.
> 
> If your size becomes available, how will you feel then? That will be the true test. Right now, you have time to ponder.
> 
> Our low Cdn$ sucks! I've hesitated too on so many items.
> 
> As much as I admire the Holdens, I've decided to go the real Birk route -- I asked Gravity Pope to order the Madrid (single strap) in my size. I figure when this trend is over, I can wear them to take out the trash or do yard work, guilt-free.


Hmmm -- so I lost out on the Holdens and was kinda sad about it. I thought I wouldn't care. I kept thinking how the soles were so practical. I was looking at other sandals on line and they all had flat, hard, thin soles, with no arch support and maybe the Holden's would have been be a good idea.

So I rechecked Matches and they had my size back in stock, even though they didn't have it before.

I ordered them. I assume the order will go through. I ordered my size, a 41, because maybe it's silly to go down a size.  I've never done that before for my big feet. Upon re-checking my spy pictures taken at J&O, perhaps my toes were a bit too close to the end while trying the 40.  Also, when we walk, our feet push out further, so I think the 41 is probably my correct size. 

Also, the price was the same as it was before they got in new stock. I think my computer defaulted to another, higher currency, and as you mentioned before, we always have to check what currency we pick on Matches.

Why did you have Gravity Pope order the Madrid?  Do you not have shoe stores that specialize in Birks? We have a few. If you like them, maybe I'll go try them too. The problem with Birks is that once you get used to how they mould to your foot&#8230; you kind of want to wear them all the time and not just to take out the trash.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Hmmm -- so I lost out on the Holdens and was kinda sad about it. I thought I wouldn't care. I kept thinking how the soles were so practical. I was looking at other sandals on line and they all had flat, hard, thin soles, with no arch support and maybe the Holden's would have been be a good idea.
> 
> So I rechecked Matches and they had my size back in stock, even though they didn't have it before.
> 
> I ordered them. I assume the order will go through. I ordered my size, a 41, because maybe it's silly to go down a size.  I've never done that before for my big feet. Upon re-checking my spy pictures taken at J&O, perhaps my toes were a bit too close to the end while trying the 40.  Also, when we walk, our feet push out further, so I think the 41 is probably my correct size.
> 
> Also, the price was the same as it was before they got in new stock. I think my computer defaulted to another, higher currency, and as you mentioned before, we always have to check what currency we pick on Matches.
> 
> Why did you have Gravity Pope order the Madrid?  Do you not have shoe stores that specialize in Birks? We have a few. If you like them, maybe I'll go try them too. The problem with Birks is that once you get used to how they mould to your foot you kind of want to wear them all the time and not just to take out the trash.



WHOOO, so happy for you!  You did want them  and you'll have happy and cute feet this summer. Gosh, I hate super flat shoes/sandals too -- they make my feet sore and my lower back ache. Must be an age thing.

GP didn't have any Madrids in stock, so they'll bring my size from the Edmonton store. I get to try them before buying. We do have Birk specialists but I was too lazy to call around, plus most carry the Arizona. Will report back. If I like them, I may get a white pair -- which seems so fashion-forward but geeky at the same time. I haven't worn white shoe since I was a child even though white shoes are in again.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> WHOOO, so happy for you!  You did want them  and you'll have happy and cute feet this summer. Gosh, I hate super flat shoes/sandals too -- they make my feet sore and my lower back ache. Must be an age thing.
> 
> GP didn't have any Madrids in stock, so they'll bring my size from the Edmonton store. I get to try them before buying. We do have Birk specialists but I was too lazy to call around, plus most carry the Arizona. Will report back. If I like them, I may get a white pair -- which seems so fashion-forward but geeky at the same time. I haven't worn white shoe since I was a child even though white shoes are in again.


You're right -- the Arizona is far more popular and I don't see the Madrid all that often. I wonder why.

I bought a pair of bone/off white Gizehs last year.  I was feeling the white influence too!

I won't/can't wear my Gizehs without a really good pedicutre. I mean, comfort is one thing, but that comfort demands the right colour toe lol


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> You're right -- the Arizona is far more popular and I don't see the Madrid all that often. I wonder why.
> 
> I bought a pair of bone/off white Gizehs last year.  I was feeling the white influence too!
> 
> I won't/can't wear my Gizehs without a really good pedicutre. I mean, comfort is one thing, but that comfort demands the right colour toe lol



Haha, a good pedi is _required_ to elevate the Birks! 

So excited for you...will you share mod pics maybe?


----------



## rocket06

Hi... anyone has tried the poppy suede pumps? How is the sizing like? Is it true to size?

Thanks!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I'm really considering the *Bobby* shoes. But it's quite a lot of money for a pair of sneakers I think! Can anyone advice - how are they holding up? Are they worth the price? And last but not least are they comfy?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> WHOOO, so happy for you!  You did want them  and you'll have happy and cute feet this summer. Gosh, I hate super flat shoes/sandals too -- they make my feet sore and my lower back ache. Must be an age thing.
> 
> GP didn't have any Madrids in stock, so they'll bring my size from the Edmonton store. I get to try them before buying. We do have Birk specialists but I was too lazy to call around, plus most carry the Arizona. Will report back. If I like them, I may get a white pair -- which seems so fashion-forward but geeky at the same time. I haven't worn white shoe since I was a child even though white shoes are in again.


I haven't heard from Matches, other than the 'order placed' email and it shows everything is sold out again.  i wonder if I will get them


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I haven't heard from Matches, other than the 'order placed' email and it shows everything is sold out again.  i wonder if I will get them



Crossing my fingers but I'm PM'ing you about a back-up option.


----------



## Straight-Laced

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'm really considering the *Bobby* shoes. But it's quite a lot of money for a pair of sneakers I think! Can anyone advice - how are they holding up? Are they worth the price? And last but not least are they comfy?



My taupe and black pairs have had a lot of wear over a couple of years and they're in great shape.  As for value, they were a bit cheaper when I bought them.  Comfort is very good for a low heel but I don't find them as comfortable as flat sneakers


----------



## mcs1111

COPENHAGEN said:


> I'm really considering the *Bobby* shoes. But it's quite a lot of money for a pair of sneakers I think! Can anyone advice - how are they holding up? Are they worth the price? And last but not least are they comfy?




I bought a pair of taupe Bobby's this winter and I have been very pleased. I find them very comfortable and they are holding up great for me. I am thinking I will wear them into spring with white jeans and maybe even shorts before it gets too hot. 

Whether they are worth the price is a personal decision--they were worth it to me. I think they look much cuter and are more comfortable than regular tennis shoes ($100) or ash wedge sneakers ($200+) and they serve a different purpose than Louboutin ankle boots, etc ($1000). If that is a comfortable price for shoes for your budget I think they are totally worth it.


----------



## hands-on-stance

Does anyone own the alpaca/plume cardigan from a number of seasons ago and can tell me what the sizing/fit is like?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> My taupe and black pairs have had a lot of wear over a couple of years and they're in great shape.  As for value, they were a bit cheaper when I bought them.  Comfort is very good for a low heel but I don't find them as comfortable as flat sneakers





mcs1111 said:


> I bought a pair of taupe Bobby's this winter and I have been very pleased. I find them very comfortable and they are holding up great for me. I am thinking I will wear them into spring with white jeans and maybe even shorts before it gets too hot.
> 
> Whether they are worth the price is a personal decision--they were worth it to me. I think they look much cuter and are more comfortable than regular tennis shoes ($100) or ash wedge sneakers ($200+) and they serve a different purpose than Louboutin ankle boots, etc ($1000). If that is a comfortable price for shoes for your budget I think they are totally worth it.


Thank you so much for your detailed replies, it's really helpful 

I was thinking of using them in spring and beginning of summer as well. I have another pair of wedge sneakers, but I've always wanted the IM (I seriously have to stop buying second best, it's so stupid when I end up buying what I wanted in the first place anyway!)

The are on my spring-shopping list now, so I just have to decide on a color  I was actually considering black since taupe might get dirty easier


----------



## fleurpavot

Hello all-- I am wondering if anyone has tried on the ilia pant yet from spring 14? There seem to be so many cool chino-style pants in this collection I can't see which to order (I live far from the shops!) thank you-- best to everyone. Oh I'm also loving the lary poncho but wow tres cher... Has anyone seen/tried?


----------



## Straight-Laced

hands-on-stance said:


> Does anyone own the alpaca/plume cardigan from a number of seasons ago and can tell me what the sizing/fit is like?



I don't own it but I tried it when it was in store and ended up buying the sweater version instead (can't remember the name of the sweater).
It runs true to size - whatever your usual IM size is - and it's incredibly thick, warm and cosy.


----------



## Straight-Laced

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed replies, it's really helpful
> 
> I was thinking of using them in spring and beginning of summer as well. I have another pair of wedge sneakers, but I've always wanted the IM (I seriously have to stop buying second best, it's so stupid when I end up buying what I wanted in the first place anyway!)
> 
> The are on my spring-shopping list now, so I just have to decide on a color  I was actually considering black since taupe might get dirty easier



You can't go wrong with either taupe or black.  
I've had more wear from my taupe only because I've got a lot more options with black casual shoes.  I'm not sure if the current taupe is a similar shade to my old pair but if so it doesn't show dirt.  To be honest the black suede collects a bit of dust and fluff (easily brushed off) which the taupe doesn't show so much.  
HTH with your choice!


----------



## hands-on-stance

Straight-Laced said:


> I don't own it but I tried it when it was in store and ended up buying the sweater version instead (can't remember the name of the sweater).
> It runs true to size - whatever your usual IM size is - and it's incredibly thick, warm and cosy.



Thank you. The sweater was called Phoebe I think!


----------



## jellybebe

I love this Tess top from the mainline. It's probably my favourite piece, along with one of the scarves. Has anyone tried it or seen it?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> You can't go wrong with either taupe or black.
> I've had more wear from my taupe only because I've got a lot more options with black casual shoes.  I'm not sure if the current taupe is a similar shade to my old pair but if so it doesn't show dirt.  To be honest the black suede collects a bit of dust and fluff (easily brushed off) which the taupe doesn't show so much.
> HTH with your choice!


Thanks, I do have several black shoes just like you. Also I think taupe looks amazing with bare legs in the summer - but black looks better with tights during cooler weather. Oh, so torn


----------



## dbaby

HiromiT said:


> I like it but don't love it, especially not the ankle straps on my short legs. I agree the embellishments are too much for everyday ("oh she's wearing _those_ sandals again").
> 
> So, TNT is getting a version that's even more embellished than this? I'm kinda out of the IM loop as I haven't been as interested in her this season...
> 
> ETA: Whoops, just saw your pic -- I like those much better! But the in-between-toe strap will hurt my toes.




So I tried on the gizeh-ish style of unembellished sandals at the LA store. They didn't have them on display but one of the girls was wearing them and she said they have very limited sizes in the back. I tried my normal size in 37 and the footbed fit true to size. However, I didn't like how floppy my ankles felt when walking. Unlike the gizeh which has the strap anchoring on the side, these rely mainly on the ankle area. The long shoelace straps are also removable. They were quite cumbersome. I'm happy I got the Holdens. Actually, they were already out of the black pair. They had the Holden and the wedge version in stock in a dark red color that was very pretty. I had only seen the caramel-ish color online before.


----------



## stefeilnately

jellybebe said:


> I love this Tess top from the mainline. It's probably my favourite piece, along with one of the scarves. Has anyone tried it or seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506138




Such a pretty piece! I was contemplating between the Tess and Calice from Etoile. 
Anyone has the Calice here? Is the chest cut large?


----------



## HiromiT

stefeilnately said:


> Such a pretty piece! I was contemplating between the Tess and Calice from Etoile.
> Anyone has the Calice here? Is the chest cut large?



I looked at the Calice but didn't try it on, but yes, it's a boxy cut and looks large in the chest/bodice.


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> So I tried on the gizeh-ish style of unembellished sandals at the LA store. They didn't have them on display but one of the girls was wearing them and she said they have very limited sizes in the back. I tried my normal size in 37 and the footbed fit true to size. However, I didn't like how floppy my ankles felt when walking. Unlike the gizeh which has the strap anchoring on the side, these rely mainly on the ankle area. The long shoelace straps are also removable. They were quite cumbersome. I'm happy I got the Holdens. Actually, they were already out of the black pair. They had the Holden and the wedge version in stock in a dark red color that was very pretty. I had only seen the caramel-ish color online before.



Thanks for the detailed review of the Gizeh lookalikes! If they're ill-fitting, then I can definitely strike those -- even the unembellished ones -- off my list. Glad you nabbed the Holdens early...I feel they're the sandal of the season! I wonder if stores will restock the black ones.


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> I looked at the Calice but didn't try it on, but yes, it's a boxy cut and looks large in the chest/bodice.


Thanks for the info, HiromiT! Net-a-porter is having free shipping and returns so I just nabbed the small. 

I have seen it on The Working Girl and she bought it in black and white. I hope it works out..


----------



## HiromiT

stefeilnately said:


> Thanks for the info, HiromiT! Net-a-porter is having free shipping and returns so I just nabbed the small.
> 
> I have seen it on The Working Girl and she bought it in black and white. I hope it works out..



Hi Stef -- I hope it works out too! The Working Girl looks great in hers.


----------



## henriettel

*Hey. Bought a isabel marant coat on sale but can't figure out which model it is. The tag didnt say. Maybe someone could help? 

It's a wool fabric and its navy. I think its from spring 2013.. 

Got some pics linked..*

http://finncdn.no/mmo/2013/12/vertical-5/11/8/456/843/18_2047996056.jpg

http://finncdn.no/mmo/2013/12/vertical-5/11/8/456/843/18_1407955631.jpg


----------



## cakegirl

I love the look of the Calice! I was worried it wouldn't work for me since it is boxy and cropped.

I ordered the Saba dress in white and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I hope the cut isn't too loose.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> I love this Tess top from the mainline. It's probably my favourite piece, along with one of the scarves. Has anyone tried it or seen it?



I saw it at Barneys but it never really jumped out to me. I think I've been oversaturated on that style of lace tops from the past few seasons of IM and the H&M collection. That said, it's still a really pretty top and the fabric looked great! I think the picture is altered a bit bc it's much more sheer and I don't remember seeing any camisole included.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> So I tried on the gizeh-ish style of unembellished sandals at the LA store. They didn't have them on display but one of the girls was wearing them and she said they have very limited sizes in the back. I tried my normal size in 37 and the footbed fit true to size. However, I didn't like how floppy my ankles felt when walking. Unlike the gizeh which has the strap anchoring on the side, these rely mainly on the ankle area. The long shoelace straps are also removable. They were quite cumbersome. I'm happy I got the Holdens. Actually, they were already out of the black pair. They had the Holden and the wedge version in stock in a dark red color that was very pretty. I had only seen the caramel-ish color online before.


In what way do you feel your ankles feel floppy&#8230; it sort of looks the same.

I have Gizehs, which I wear on very hot, casual summer days and they are very secure, as you said.  But the IM also look fairly secure&#8230; no?

My Holdens are on their way to me, as we speak&#8230;


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> In what way do you feel your ankles feel floppy it sort of looks the same.
> 
> I have Gizehs, which I wear on very hot, casual summer days and they are very secure, as you said.  But the IM also look fairly secure no?
> 
> My Holdens are on their way to me, as we speak


So the pair I tried on were the Elva with the ankle flap and the long leather shoelace tie that goes around the ankles/calves. The snap enclosure was fine, but when I was walking, there was a lot of room between my foot and the anchoring straps on the side. To me, it felt like the same floppiness of the Elvis sandals from SS13 where most of the support was on the ankle strap itself and not the side anchoring straps. Does that make more sense?


----------



## saira1214

Jayne1 said:


> In what way do you feel your ankles feel floppy it sort of looks the same.
> 
> I have Gizehs, which I wear on very hot, casual summer days and they are very secure, as you said.  But the IM also look fairly secure no?
> 
> My Holdens are on their way to me, as we speak



I'm also thinking about the Holdens. Do I size up if I have wider feet? Are they more for narrow feet?


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> I'm also thinking about the Holdens. Do I size up if I have wider feet? Are they more for narrow feet?


I have wide feet and although on-line stores say these fit narrow, I didn't find that when I tried them in the store.  I liked that they didn't fit roomy, width wise.  I only tried one size down which is why I ordered my size on line, but if one size down had a nice fit, I think one size up will be fine too.  The leather is really soft.


----------



## Pembldon

Hi, I've just bought the Holden's. Am always a 40 (only exception was Caleens 39) and find them tts but want to ask anyone who has them about the colour. I got the black but I think they look almost metallic where some websites (Barney's) they look like a really strong black.


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> I saw it at Barneys but it never really jumped out to me. I think I've been oversaturated on that style of lace tops from the past few seasons of IM and the H&M collection. That said, it's still a really pretty top and the fabric looked great! I think the picture is altered a bit bc it's much more sheer and I don't remember seeing any camisole included.




Thanks for the input. I'm going to Chicago soon hopefully, so I can check it out there.


----------



## dbaby

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've just bought the Holden's. Am always a 40 (only exception was Caleens 39) and find them tts but want to ask anyone who has them about the colour. I got the black but I think they look almost metallic where some websites (Barney's) they look like a really strong black.



Mine's a soft black. I wouldn't say metallic but it's not a strong shiny black either. The dye definitely rubs off on the bottom of my feet and on top of my feet where the straps lay. I haven't done any kind of weatherproofing treatment on them. Not really sure what to do for that as the sides of the soles are a light suede.


----------



## saira1214

Jayne1 said:


> I have wide feet and although on-line stores say these fit narrow, I didn't find that when I tried them in the store.  I liked that they didn't fit roomy, width wise.  I only tried one size down which is why I ordered my size on line, but if one size down had a nice fit, I think one size up will be fine too.  The leather is really soft.





Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've just bought the Holden's. Am always a 40 (only exception was Caleens 39) and find them tts but want to ask anyone who has them about the colour. I got the black but I think they look almost metallic where some websites (Barney's) they look like a really strong black.



Thanks for the info re sizing! I'm disappointed that the color is rubbing off. That may put me off of them.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Mine's a soft black. I wouldn't say metallic but it's not a strong shiny black either. The dye definitely rubs off on the bottom of my feet and on top of my feet where the straps lay. I haven't done any kind of weatherproofing treatment on them. Not really sure what to do for that as the sides of the soles are a light suede.


Oh darn I've had shoes, Prada included, that darken the bottom of my feet and where the straps lay. Do you have to really scrub to get the dye off your feet or does it come off easily in the shower? 

I really hate that.


----------



## Jayne1

Pembldon said:


> Hi, I've just bought the Holden's. Am always a 40 (only exception was Caleens 39) and find them tts but want to ask anyone who has them about the colour. I got the black but I think they look almost metallic where some websites (Barney's) they look like a really strong black.


Mine haven't arrived yet, but here is a spy pic from the store where I tried the only size they had. It's black, but not harsh, which is fine for summer.


----------



## stefeilnately

cakegirl said:


> I love the look of the Calice! I was worried it wouldn't work for me since it is boxy and cropped.
> 
> I ordered the Saba dress in white and I'm waiting for it to arrive. I hope the cut isn't too loose.


My Calice is on the way.. Will let you know if it works out.

The other blouse I love from this season is the Olympe from the mainline. The chest measurements for this is also 48 inches around in a FR36. There is just too much fabric!


----------



## rocket06

stefeilnately said:


> My Calice is on the way.. Will let you know if it works out.
> 
> The other blouse I love from this season is the Olympe from the mainline. The chest measurements for this is also 48 inches around in a FR36. There is just too much fabric!



Olympe looks fitted on im model. ;(
But I still look it!  so would beed get FR34?
I am looking for the ojima top... seen it anywhere yet?


----------



## Pembldon

Jayne1 said:


> Mine haven't arrived yet, but here is a spy pic from the store where I tried the only size they had. It's black, but not harsh, which is fine for summer.


Thank you, maybe it's just the light bouncing off them but they look kind of bronze but they must all be the same x


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Oh darn I've had shoes, Prada included, that darken the bottom of my feet and where the straps lay. Do you have to really scrub to get the dye off your feet or does it come off easily in the shower?
> 
> I really hate that.



Not too bad. This only happened when I was walking all day in them. Washed off with soap and water.


----------



## mcs1111

rocket06 said:


> Olympe looks fitted on im model. ;(
> But I still look it!  so would beed get FR34?
> I am looking for the ojima top... seen it anywhere yet?




Interested in olympe and ojima sizing as well. Anyone see them in person?


----------



## stefeilnately

mcs1111 said:


> Interested in olympe and ojima sizing as well. Anyone see them in person?


I have not seen it in person but it is very loose and billowy..

Anyway, the Calice came and it is too huge on me, parts of the thread was also unravelling. So I just returned it this morning.


----------



## mcs1111

Bummer. I have a calice on its way to me but I have low hopes as I suspect it will be too boxy for me. IEspecially since I couldn't see an XS anywhere only SML. We will see!!


----------



## Sheruu

I'm thinking about getting the fujiyama sweatshirt but I'm trying to decide if 200 for a basic sweatshirt is reasonable.


----------



## stefeilnately

mcs1111 said:


> Bummer. I have a calice on its way to me but I have low hopes as I suspect it will be too boxy for me. IEspecially since I couldn't see an XS anywhere only SML. We will see!!


I hope it works out for you! I dont think it came in xs..


----------



## mcs1111

Lol. Of course it isn't reasonable. Unless you LOVE it!!  Then it is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## stefeilnately

The Bella just came yesterday and I am in love!
Its a beautiful piece for warm weather. I am tempted to get the purple too.. anyone has that?


----------



## rocket06

stefeilnately said:


> The Bella just came yesterday and I am in love!
> Its a beautiful piece for warm weather. I am tempted to get the purple too.. anyone has that?



Yet to lay hands on it.
Looks good. How is the cut? Model pix pls...


----------



## mcs1111

stefeilnately said:


> I hope it works out for you! I dont think it came in xs..




Oh got it. I thought maybe the smallest ones had just sold out!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

stefeilnately said:


> The Bella just came yesterday and I am in love!
> Its a beautiful piece for warm weather. I am tempted to get the purple too.. anyone has that?



This is lovely!
I like the longer tunic style in this colour and fabric too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I succumbed to the Holdens.
They're much nicer in real life so I'm glad I decided to try them.  Much softer and less wooden than Birks!
If anyone is still looking for the Holdens NAP APAC site has all sizes except 41.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> I succumbed to the Holdens.
> They're much nicer in real life so I'm glad I decided to try them.  Much softer and less wooden than Birks!
> If anyone is still looking for the Holdens NAP APAC site has all sizes except 41.


I received mine&#8230; they are very comfortable, but I had black on my feet just from trying them on around the house.

So I took some baby wipes (that I use on the bottom of my purses&#8230; Martha Stewart says it's okay to do so&#8230;  ) and I wiped and wiped and the dye that kept coming off was endless. The tissues went from pure black to a soft grey.  I hope that does the trick.  I don't want to seal them, I want my feet to breathe int he summer and I always think sealing or waterproofing will cause the leather to not breathe.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> I received mine they are very comfortable, but I had black on my feet just from trying them on around the house.
> 
> So I took some baby wipes (that I use on the bottom of my purses Martha Stewart says it's okay to do so  ) and I wiped and wiped and the dye that kept coming off was endless. The tissues went from pure black to a soft grey.  I hope that does the trick.  I don't want to seal them, I want my feet to breathe int he summer and I always think sealing or waterproofing will cause the leather to not breathe.



I was just coming back to post about the black colour transfer.  All over my toes! And I only had them on for a few minutes.
I hope the baby wipes work too.  If they don't work on the shoes at least they'll work on blackened feet.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> I was just coming back to post about the black colour transfer.  All over my toes! And I only had them on for a few minutes.
> I hope the baby wipes work too.  If they don't work on the shoes at least they'll work on blackened feet.


I don't want the bottom of my feet to get black and visible when I walk.  I'm determined to get rid of the excess dye.

I'm thinking of using some leather cleaner after this.  The shoes are leather, aren't they?  They don't really feel like leather&#8230; 

Anyway, I'm going to try the leather cleaner tomorrow.  I want to see how much more dye comes off.


----------



## Juice

dbaby said:


> So the pair I tried on were the Elva with the ankle flap and the long leather shoelace tie that goes around the ankles/calves. The snap enclosure was fine, but when I was walking, there was a lot of room between my foot and the anchoring straps on the side. To me, it felt like the same floppiness of the Elvis sandals from SS13 where most of the support was on the ankle strap itself and not the side anchoring straps. Does that make more sense?



Quick question - I just bought the Edris (embellished) online. Are the bows removable?


----------



## dbaby

Juice said:


> Quick question - I just bought the Edris (embellished) online. Are the bows removable?



Really have no idea bc I haven't seen the shoes. But from the pictures, it looks like it's attached to the main strap so it looks like it's permanent.


----------



## cakegirl

stefeilnately said:


> The Bella just came yesterday and I am in love!
> Its a beautiful piece for warm weather. I am tempted to get the purple too.. anyone has that?



Is it more like a dress or tunic top? I really want to see it on! Some of the online shots looked so boxy, but that does seem to be the shape she's going for this season.


----------



## mercer

stefeilnately said:


> The Bella just came yesterday and I am in love!
> Its a beautiful piece for warm weather. I am tempted to get the purple too.. anyone has that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> Love this color!
> I have the Beverly (which is the longer tunic-ish piece) in the purple.  I wore it as a swimsuit coverup and it was perfect!


----------



## mcs1111

cakegirl said:


> Is it more like a dress or tunic top? I really want to see it on! Some of the online shots looked so boxy, but that does seem to be the shape she's going for this season.




Everything I have tried this spring is big and wide. The winter things were the opposite--I couldn't even get some tops on over my shoulders and went up a size in jackets etc.


----------



## cakegirl

I just received this in a 36.
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Isab...id%3D51608&eItemId=prod96320014&cmCat=search+

It could be cute but I definitely needed the 34. I like the ruffle and nubby silk fabric. zit was hard to tell in the larger size if the shape was ok. I did think the dress looked off white in the pic but was more beige IRL.


----------



## rocket06

mcs1111 said:


> Interested in olympe and ojima sizing as well. Anyone see them in person?



Olympe is on nap asia site now. Looks big on the model...


----------



## mcs1111

Can I see nap Asia if I am in USA?  I tried changing my country but couldn't see that blouse...do you mind posting a link?


----------



## stefeilnately

cakegirl said:


> Is it more like a dress or tunic top? I really want to see it on! Some of the online shots looked so boxy, but that does seem to be the shape she's going for this season.


The Bela is a blouse.. but it comes in the tunic version. I get what you mean about boxy.. the Calice with the stiffer fabric looked boxy on me. But with the Bela, the fabric is much softer..


----------



## stefeilnately

rocket06 said:


> Olympe is on nap asia site now. Looks big on the model...


I just ordered the Olympe in 34.. hope it works out!


----------



## stefeilnately

mcs1111 said:


> Can I see nap Asia if I am in USA?  I tried changing my country but couldn't see that blouse...do you mind posting a link?


I think it is on NAP Asia. The USA site has not released it yet..

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430761

My goodness. it has sold-out! It was just a couple of hours!


----------



## stefeilnately

Here is an outfit pic of the Bela.. size small.


----------



## cakegirl

stefeilnately said:


> Here is an outfit pic of the Bela.. size small.



Very cute! it looked so cropped in some of the model shots. but the length look great on you.


----------



## stefeilnately

cakegirl said:


> Very cute! it looked so cropped in some of the model shots. but the length look great on you.


Yup.. not exactly cropped but I am not exactly tall either..lol For reference, I am 5'2..


----------



## mcs1111

stefeilnately said:


> I think it is on NAP Asia. The USA site has not released it yet..
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430761
> 
> My goodness. it has sold-out! It was just a couple of hours!



Thanks so much!  I will have to wait for US release and give it a try. The measurements say bust and waist are 45+ inches but it just doesn't look that huge. Fingers crossed that it is great!


----------



## HiromiT

stefeilnately said:


> Here is an outfit pic of the Bela.. size small.


Ooh, looks great on you! I'm about your height, so maybe it won't look cropped on me either...tempted to try it now!


----------



## stefeilnately

HiromiT said:


> Ooh, looks great on you! I'm about your height, so maybe it won't look cropped on me either...tempted to try it now!


Thanks! Its a really pretty piece!


----------



## rocket06

mcs1111 said:


> Can I see nap Asia if I am in USA?  I tried changing my country but couldn't see that blouse...do you mind posting a link?



http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430761

Can you see this?


----------



## rocket06

stefeilnately said:


> Here is an outfit pic of the Bela.. size small.



Hi.. is it printed or sewing details? Very difficult to make put wats the fabric like on the web sites too.


----------



## Sculli

Got this gaylord jacket for a while, but this is only The 2nd time wearing it. Today paired with the dickers.


----------



## Sculli

Ok sorry pic didn't attach properly


----------



## mcs1111

rocket06 said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/430761
> 
> Can you see this?




I think the link is gone now but I was able to look at it last night. I wanted to see the measurements they listed because netaporter usually gives pretty good measurements. I still want to try this one but it may be a my muumuu on me!  Also tempted to try the bela top...


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> Got this gaylord jacket for a while, but this is only The 2nd time wearing it. Today paired with the dickers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513134



Such a great look!


----------



## jellybebe

Has anyone seen the Glimy top? Is it too trendy for the price?


----------



## Jayne1

mcs1111 said:


> I think the link is gone now but I was able to look at it last night. I wanted to see the measurements they listed because netaporter usually gives pretty good measurements. I still want to try this one but it may be a my muumuu on me!  Also tempted to try the bela top...


This one?  It's still there, although SO.


----------



## Jayne1

Sculli said:


> View attachment 2513138
> 
> Ok sorry pic didn't attach properly


Darn, I wish I could look like you in that jacket!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Has anyone seen the Glimy top? Is it too trendy for the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2513884



I really like it!  Haven't seen it in person, but it looks super cute!


----------



## mcs1111

So the Isaac in 36 is a keeper for me. 

On the other hand, the calice size small looks  frumpy -- it is way too big on me. It looks way better in these pictures than in real life. If there really is not an XS then calice is not for me!!


----------



## mingqingyuan

Anyone tried this top yet? I kinda like the look


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayne1 said:


> If you find a picture on line - let us know.  Otherwise,  I'm anxious to see a modelling one and learn the name!







jellylicious said:


> I love this jacket too. Looks OK on the hanger but when I tried the black color way, fell in love too. The fit is great. Good score on the blue.




Sorry for my late reply.  I did get the jacket & I finally had time to take some pics.  I love this jacket & can't wait to wear it!  I know I'm going to get so much use from this piece! (I only put it to take these pics - this isn't an outfit I wore anywhere!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Straight-Laced said:


> Such a great jacket!
> 
> I predict that a few subscribers to this thread will be purchasing one of these
> 
> 
> 
> I want one but I've been deliberating over the colour. I like the Gabe slouchy blazer style too, so I think I'll eventually get the black Gaylord (and possibly the blue Gabe)
> 
> I like the red colourway as well . . .





Oh, I really like that slouchy blazer!  I may have to hunt that down (in a different color, of course!  Do you know if it comes in another color?)


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> Sorry for my late reply.  I did get the jacket & I finally had time to take some pics.  I love this jacket & can't wait to wear it!  I know I'm going to get so much use from this piece! (I only put it to take these pics - this isn't an outfit I wore anywhere!)
> 
> View attachment 2515842
> 
> View attachment 2515843
> 
> View attachment 2515844


Gorgeous on you!!


mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2515641
> View attachment 2515642
> 
> 
> So the Isaac in 36 is a keeper for me.
> 
> On the other hand, the calice size small looks  frumpy -- it is way too big on me. It looks way better in these pictures than in real life. If there really is not an XS then calice is not for me!!
> 
> View attachment 2515649
> View attachment 2515651
> View attachment 2515653


You make me want to go out shopping!  Love the white top!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

iluvmybags said:


> Oh, I really like that slouchy blazer!  I may have to hunt that down (in a different color, of course!  Do you know if it comes in another color?)



Looks perfect on you!!!  That blue mix is gorgeous in real life.

NAP has the Gabe blazer in black :
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/409661


----------



## Straight-Laced

IM X Oliver Peoples sunglasses
http://www.oliverpeoples.com/blog/isabel-marant-por-oliver-peoples


----------



## mcs1111

Olympe top and brook sandals up on net a porter US site!!  I snagged one of each. I also found an ojima top this weekend. Will have to see how they fit and pick one. Too many things that appeal to me this spring!!


----------



## rocket06

mcs1111 said:


> Olympe top and brook sandals up on net a porter US site!!  I snagged one of each. I also found an ojima top this weekend. Will have to see how they fit and pick one. Too many things that appeal to me this spring!!



Cool! Do update on ojima top. Am waiting!


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> IM X Oliver Peoples sunglasses
> http://www.oliverpeoples.com/blog/isabel-marant-por-oliver-peoples


Has anyone tried these?  They don't look very dark meaning perhaps not best for full sun?


----------



## mcs1111

I just clicked on the website to check them out. Love all the color options. It says they are designed to wear everyday even in rain so maybe they are meant to be lighter tints?


----------



## HiromiT

I like the colours of her sunglasses but the shapes are a bit boring. I mean, do we really need another version of the aviator? And the larger pair looks Tom Ford-esque.  However, I'm tempted to try them because with my flat nose, I can only wear sunglasses with nose pads.


----------



## imlvholic

I want to try the sunglasses too. Where are these available? I don't see any Olivers People store around me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> I want to try the sunglasses too. Where are these available? I don't see any Olivers People store around me.



They've just been released.  Mytheresa has them right now (mostly sold out) but I don't know if they ship IM to the US?
I like them and want to try them but wishy washy lenses are useless in Australia, even on overcast days, so think I'll pass unless there's some good feedback on them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mcs1111 said:


> Olympe top and brook sandals up on net a porter US site!!  I snagged one of each. I also found an ojima top this weekend. Will have to see how they fit and pick one. Too many things that appeal to me this spring!!



Please report back on the Brooks!  I'm on the fence about my Holdens and wonder if the Brooks may be a better choice for me.


----------



## juneping

those sunnies are 389?? ....


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I like the colours of her sunglasses but the shapes are a bit boring. I mean, do we really need another version of the aviator? And the larger pair looks Tom Ford-esque.  However, I'm tempted to try them because with my flat nose, I can only wear sunglasses with nose pads.


I'm tempted to try them, if I can find a sunglass store that carries them&#8230; but I don't want the metal to have a glint or shine.  I usually try to avoid metal on my face because I wear necklaces and earrings, although not always together for the same reason&#8230; too much glitter on my face at the same time.


Straight-Laced said:


> They've just been released.  Mytheresa has them right now (mostly sold out) but I don't know if they ship IM to the US?
> I like them and want to try them *but wishy washy lenses are useless in Australia, *even on overcast days, so think I'll pass unless there's some good feedback on them.


That's what I was wondering about --  if the lenses are too light, they are just for decorative purposes (or indoors ) and not really for outside.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> They've just been released.  Mytheresa has them right now (mostly sold out) but I don't know if they ship IM to the US?
> I like them and want to try them but wishy washy lenses are useless in Australia, even on overcast days, so think I'll pass unless there's some good feedback on them.


Sunglasses are tricky for me, I need to try them in person
I'm sure they're available somewhere in NY, I'll have to search for it


----------



## mcs1111

Oliver peoples makes good quality optics so I suspect they are good glasses, even if they are a fashion collaboration. I am surprised they don't cost more!!  My last few pairs of nice sunnies have been well over $300!!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## mcs1111

Straight-Laced said:


> Please report back on the Brooks!  I'm on the fence about my Holdens and wonder if the Brooks may be a better choice for me.




Will do. I will post pix of all that I have accumulated (uh oh. Was planning to shop my closet this spring. I will have to do that next fall instead!!&#128541;&#128539;&#128540. I love when others post pix so trying to contribute more.


----------



## dbaby

imlvholic said:


> Sunglasses are tricky for me, I need to try them in person
> I'm sure they're available somewhere in NY, I'll have to search for it




The LA store had them. Most likely the soho one carries it too? They didn't seem that special to me especially for the price. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## imlvholic

dbaby said:


> The LA store had them. Most likely the soho one carries it too? They didn't seem that special to me especially for the price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thanks For The feedback, I wouldn't be too excited then.


----------



## Mia Bella

Ooh lawd this thread is a runaway freight train. So much to catch up on! HELLO LADIES! 

When the new collection debuted I totally loved the Joliet skirt but wondered how the hell does one wear it? I feel like it would look blah with a slip underneath, which leaves hot pants as the only option. I guess if you live in NY/London/Paris, it would be easy to pull off....otherwise, not so much.

Would any of you wear it?? And if so, how?




http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...rts-_-Joliet&gclid=CK6HkMvF5rwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA


----------



## stefeilnately

mcs1111 said:


> Olympe top and brook sandals up on net a porter US site!!  I snagged one of each. I also found an ojima top this weekend. Will have to see how they fit and pick one. Too many things that appeal to me this spring!!


I just received my Olympe blouse in 34 and its really pretty! I saw that NAP US is selling for USD700? On the Asian site, its only 543.. 

BTW, you look great in the Isaac!


----------



## dbaby

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh lawd this thread is a runaway freight train. So much to catch up on! HELLO LADIES!
> 
> When the new collection debuted I totally loved the Joliet skirt but wondered how the hell does one wear it? I feel like it would look blah with a slip underneath, which leaves hot pants as the only option. I guess if you live in NY/London/Paris, it would be easy to pull off....otherwise, not so much.
> 
> Would any of you wear it?? And if so, how?




The blogger at Portable Package wore it well!
http://www.portablepackage.com/2014/02/springly-layers.html

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Straight-Laced

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh lawd this thread is a runaway freight train. So much to catch up on! HELLO LADIES!
> 
> When the new collection debuted I totally loved the Joliet skirt but wondered how the hell does one wear it? I feel like it would look blah with a slip underneath, which leaves hot pants as the only option. I guess if you live in NY/London/Paris, it would be easy to pull off....otherwise, not so much.
> 
> Would any of you wear it?? And if so, how?
> 
> View attachment 2518675
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...rts-_-Joliet&gclid=CK6HkMvF5rwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA



Hedvig from the Northern Light wears it with tights in a winter outfit -
http://the-northernlight.com/?p=56831

I have the Joliet skirt but haven't worn it yet.  I'll probably do the conservative tights thing too when the weather cools down


----------



## mcs1111

How about a pair of Spanx/biker shorts under the skirt or one of those Spanx tube miniskirt things?  Those would both provide some coverage under the top part but let you show some leg at thigh and below...


----------



## Mia Bella

dbaby said:


> The blogger at Portable Package wore it well!
> http://www.portablepackage.com/2014/02/springly-layers.html
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



So fab! 



Straight-Laced said:


> Hedvig from the Northern Light wears it with tights in a winter outfit -
> http://the-northernlight.com/?p=56831
> 
> I have the Joliet skirt but haven't worn it yet.  I'll probably do the conservative tights thing too when the weather cools down



I never thought about tights, that's a great idea!! 



mcs1111 said:


> How about a pair of Spanx/biker shorts under the skirt or one of those Spanx tube miniskirt things?  Those would both provide some coverage under the top part but let you show some leg at thigh and below...



Was checking out different boyshort lengths..
Are you talking about this type?

Little longer?



I think these shorter ones would be ideal. You can only hope the back end doesn't creep up your crack.


----------



## mcs1111

Mia Bella said:


> So fab!
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought about tights, that's a great idea!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was checking out different boyshort lengths..
> Are you talking about this type?
> 
> Little longer?
> View attachment 2519878
> 
> 
> I think these shorter ones would be ideal. You can only hope the back end doesn't creep up your crack.
> View attachment 2519877
> 
> View attachment 2519879




Haha. I was thinking about the type in the first picture, a little longer.  I think the shorter ones could be fabulous too though if you have the figure for them and are young enough/cool enough to pull them off.


----------



## rocket06

Just received the Sonia woven silk top. Material though silk feels bit rough. Rather ex for such a fabric though I like the cut..... *confused*


----------



## Jayne1

rocket06 said:


> Just received the Sonia woven silk top. Material though silk feels bit rough. Rather ex for such a fabric though I like the cut.. *confused*


Post a picture!


----------



## rocket06

Ojima top is just available on forwardforward.com looks really pretty but very expensive....

Will post the picture of Sonia top soon.


----------



## mcs1111

Got a few goodies in the mail today!![

Olympe blouse is super super super pretty. It is pretty (very) roomy but shorter so may be able to get away with it. Have to decide between this and ojima I guess though...or maybe keep both???  Ojima has not arrived yet. 


This is a marant like top from mango ($) with zelia skirt ($$$$). Also got brook thong sandal which I LOVE. No pix as my pedicure is in disrepair. 

What have you guys gotten so far???


----------



## mcs1111

When I cropped my pix I took screen shots with camera roll banner on them by accident LOL. Here is my winters last gasp outfit from today-- black fews plus stripey Felix tee. So comfy.


----------



## tonkamama

Very pretty....  How is the fit of the sandals?  TTS?



mcs1111 said:


> Got a few goodies in the mail today!![
> 
> Olympe blouse is super super super pretty. It is pretty (very) roomy but shorter so may be able to get away with it. Have to decide between this and ojima I guess though...or maybe keep both???  Ojima has not arrived yet.
> 
> 
> This is a marant like top from mango ($) with zelia skirt ($$$$). Also got brook thong sandal which I LOVE. No pix as my pedicure is in disrepair.
> 
> What have you guys gotten so far???


----------



## stefeilnately

mcs1111 said:


> Got a few goodies in the mail today!![
> 
> Olympe blouse is super super super pretty. It is pretty (very) roomy but shorter so may be able to get away with it. Have to decide between this and ojima I guess though...or maybe keep both???  Ojima has not arrived yet.
> 
> 
> This is a marant like top from mango ($) with zelia skirt ($$$$). Also got brook thong sandal which I LOVE. No pix as my pedicure is in disrepair.
> 
> What have you guys gotten so far???


So pretty! Which size did you get?


----------



## rocket06

Just ordered my olympe in fr34. IM size is not very consistent.  Net a porter gives good measurements.

I cant post any pic on this site for some reason. Is there a setting that I need change?


----------



## rocket06

Btw I have the Sonia silk top in fr36 n its just fitting at the armholes.


----------



## mcs1111

tonkamama said:


> Very pretty....  How is the fit of the sandals?  TTS?




I would say small TTS. I am a narrow 5.5-6 and 36 fits me perfectly. I would consider sizing up if your foot is wide or if you are on the longer end if the whole size. I wear 36 in bobby (perfect) and 36 in dicker (too big without an insole wish I had had access to 35 when I bought mine).  Hope that makes sense!!


----------



## mcs1111

I got 34 in olympe but wish there was a 32. I would consider trying a size down from normal in this one.


----------



## mcs1111

rocket06 said:


> Btw I have the Sonia silk top in fr36 n its just fitting at the armholes.




I tried Sonia and I thought it fit pretty large as well. I loved the raw silk feel of the fabric but it looked baggy on me. The olympe has so much detail to it that the eye is distracted from the size. Plus it is shorter so that helps.

I think this would be a great season to be pregnant--I could have made it practically to delivery in some of these flowy marant tops!!  Too bad it wasn't an option when I had my kids. &#128541;&#128541;&#128539;


----------



## rocket06

Is the olympe top sheer?


----------



## mcs1111

rocket06 said:


> Is the olympe top sheer?




Somewhat sheer. You will be able to see outline of bra and waistband without a camisole under it.  Not completely see thru though.


----------



## tonkamama

mcs1111 said:


> I would say small TTS. I am a narrow 5.5-6 and 36 fits me perfectly. I would consider sizing up if your foot is wide or if you are on the longer end if the whole size. I wear 36 in bobby (perfect) and 36 in dicker (too big without an insole wish I had had access to 35 when I bought mine).  Hope that makes sense!!



Thank you so much.  My feet are not wide but my right big toe is a bit longer so I will reconsider about the sizing.


----------



## tonkamama

My Gaylord Tweed Jacket has just arrive today...  I got it in size 36, little tight around the tummy but if I went up to size 38, it will be too loose around the chest and waist areas (IMO I think the fitting is little bit off).  Anyway I prefer the look of a size 36.  I figure since it is more of a spring/summer jacket I can get away by laying a thin t-shirt underneath it.

BTW...  I like Elva sandals comes with removable straps but need to find time to try these on since my feet sizing are kinda tricky...


----------



## Sculli

The fall 2014 collection, lots of broad shoulder/oversized jackets & cardigans. Not really liking it actually, only the boots. Look 29, 30 & 31are my favourite looks. 
http://m.vogue.com/fashion-week/fall-2014/isabel-marant/runway/


----------



## juneping

I like that necklace the most....I don't like the silhouette


----------



## jellybebe

Sculli said:


> The fall 2014 collection, lots of broad shoulder/oversized jackets & cardigans. Not really liking it actually, only the boots. Look 29, 30 & 31are my favourite looks.
> http://m.vogue.com/fashion-week/fall-2014/isabel-marant/runway/




I like the oversized sweater in pic 34, and the cardi in pic 35. Otherwise I don't know how much I like the rest.


----------



## HiromiT

I wasn't impressed with the F/W collection -- colours are so drab and the cuts unflattering. But I'm sure I'll change my mind when I actually see some of the pieces!


----------



## mercer

Lots of crazy clown silhouettes!  But there are some really great separates under all that volume.  As usual, I don't love it all.  I'm sure Etoile will be more wearable.

Actually, I usually complain because the only people who usually can wear the bulk of IM pieces are undernourished 16 year old Latvian models.  I'm pretty sure a person could eat an entire pizza and getaway with wearing most of the pieces from the fall collection.  Silver lining!


----------



## rocket06

mcs1111 said:


> Somewhat sheer. You will be able to see outline of bra and waistband without a camisole under it.  Not completely see thru though.



Thanks!!! Cant wait to try it...


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I bought the Edris sandals on Matches in Khaki, yay!


----------



## mcs1111

Fun!!  Take pix when you get them.!!


----------



## jellybebe

Want this scarf and can't decide between the Tess top in black or white... What do you think? I would normally go for black, but I like the white too.


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> Want this scarf and can't decide between the Tess top in black or white... What do you think? I would normally go for black, but I like the white too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525140
> View attachment 2525141



The scarf is on my list too but can't decide between the pink or blue. 

I vote for the off white. It shows off the details much better than the black.


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> Want this scarf and can't decide between the Tess top in black or white... What do you think? I would normally go for black, but I like the white too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525140
> View attachment 2525141



White! 
Black somehow is nicer for date nights.... While white is all seasons all occasions. ..


----------



## jellybebe

I love these moccasins too, although they are pricey...


----------



## Juice

jellybebe said:


> I love these moccasins too, although they are pricey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525585



love!


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Want this scarf and can't decide between the Tess top in black or white... What do you think? I would normally go for black, but I like the white too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525140
> View attachment 2525141



I vote for the white Tess -- it will look so nice with the pink scarf! Scarf is on my wishlist too but I'm debating between pink and black.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> Want this scarf and can't decide between the Tess top in black or white... What do you think? I would normally go for black, but I like the white too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2525140
> View attachment 2525141



Pink scarf is perfect for SS.

I prefer the Tess top in black particular.  It can go from day to night.  

I bought the IM4HM version (way cheaper) in white which I wish I would have gotten the black instead.  The white color one (HM version) made me feel like I am borrowing the French lace curtain that my neighbor had in her beautiful French theme home....  LOL   On the other hand, I love the black version IM4HM dress which looks much nicer.  

I have not checked out the Tess top material in person but I am pretty sure IM mainline version should be very nice and elegant.


----------



## tonkamama

caroulemapoulen said:


> I bought the Edris sandals on Matches in Khaki, yay!




Wow...  These are even better, more like the combination of Brook and Elva.  Way to go!!  Please post pic and sizing feedback.


----------



## Greentea

Mia Bella said:


> Ooh lawd this thread is a runaway freight train. So much to catch up on! HELLO LADIES!
> 
> When the new collection debuted I totally loved the Joliet skirt but wondered how the hell does one wear it? I feel like it would look blah with a slip underneath, which leaves hot pants as the only option. I guess if you live in NY/London/Paris, it would be easy to pull off....otherwise, not so much.
> 
> Would any of you wear it?? And if so, how?
> 
> View attachment 2518675
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/p...rts-_-Joliet&gclid=CK6HkMvF5rwCFQ-DfgodZhAAqA



I'd wear a black tight thigh-length slip  - appropriate but leaves most of the leg bare


----------



## Greentea

Sheruu said:


> I'm thinking about getting the fujiyama sweatshirt but I'm trying to decide if 200 for a basic sweatshirt is reasonable.



Me too. I also love the Good Morning Tokyo- but that one's even more!


----------



## rocket06

Greentea said:


> Me too. I also love the Good Morning Tokyo- but that one's even more!



Here too! Anyone seen or felt the material? Should I invest in a more unique im piece?. Are we merely paying for the words printed on it? Having said that the entire look is so im! *confused*


----------



## HiromiT

rocket06 said:


> Here too! Anyone seen or felt the material? Should I invest in a more unique im piece?. Are we merely paying for the words printed on it? Having said that the entire look is so im! *confused*



It looked and felt like a regular sweatshirt to me, in the usual cotton/poly blend. The words are printed, not embroidered.


----------



## Sculli

rocket06 said:


> Here too! Anyone seen or felt the material? Should I invest in a more unique im piece?. Are we merely paying for the words printed on it? Having said that the entire look is so im! *confused*




I would skip this sweater, it's nothing special. Just a normal sweater and The text is not appealing to me. Better invest in something else.


----------



## Greentea

I'll get it only if it goes on sale! I waited patiently for the old Etoile line vintage looking red linen tank top with the jogger and got it for 70% off!


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried the Ellery double breasted coat? 

I did try the collarless Emi, but found it to be the opposite of that Parisian, cool IM look we all love. On me, anyway. I really didn't care for it.

I can't find the Ellery in the store, but don't know if I should order it, or wait for a sale&#8230; They are the same fabric, I think. Opinions, please!


----------



## HiromiT

Love the fabric of these coats. I haven't seen them though. I prefer the Ellery because of the collar -- it's a more classic silhouette. The collarless v-neck of the Emi reminds me of Hillary *******'s ugly suits when she was First Lady.


----------



## Sophieselt

---Hi - I just popped over from the purse side-
I wondered if anyone owns the Isabel Marant scarves? If so, can you tell me your 
thoughts?
Thanks to HiromiT for pointing me to this thread! Now to sit, drink my tea, and read!


----------



## tonkamama

*Jayne1 ~* I love the Ellery coat with collar, I think it is truly a classic style.  I am not into the collarless v-neck coat even it goes on sale.  




Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Ellery double breasted coat?
> 
> I did try the collarless Emi, but found it to be the opposite of that Parisian, cool IM look we all love. On me, anyway. I really didn't care for it.
> 
> I can't find the Ellery in the store, but don't know if I should order it, or wait for a sale They are the same fabric, I think. Opinions, please!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Love the fabric of these coats. I haven't seen them though. I prefer the Ellery because of the collar -- it's a more classic silhouette. The collarless v-neck of the Emi reminds me of *Hillary *******'s ugly suits when she was First Lady.*


That's what it reminded me of -- couldn't put words to it.  lol


----------



## Straight-Laced

rocket06 said:


> Here too! Anyone seen or felt the material? Should I invest in a more unique im piece?. Are we merely paying for the words printed on it? Having said that the entire look is so im! *confused*



I'm pretty sure there are two versions of this sweatshirt.  There are definitely two versions of the FUJIYAMA sweatshirt if not the Good Morning Tokyo.  One has printed letters ("Kahori") and the other ("Kony" style, more expensive) has embroidered letters.  The New Guard has both on their site.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Ellery double breasted coat?
> 
> I did try the collarless Emi, but found it to be the opposite of that Parisian, cool IM look we all love. On me, anyway. I really didn't care for it.
> 
> I can't find the Ellery in the store, but don't know if I should order it, or wait for a sale They are the same fabric, I think. Opinions, please!




I haven't tried the Ellery but I LOVED how it appeared in the Lookbook.  Classic IM coat (want! )


----------



## muamua

Hi ladies! I am thinking about getting the pink dress from the runway but I dont know if it would be too short and if it looks like a robe...Any thoughts on it?


----------



## HiromiT

Sophieselt said:


> ---Hi - I just popped over from the purse side-
> I wondered if anyone owns the Isabel Marant scarves? If so, can you tell me your
> thoughts?
> Thanks to HiromiT for pointing me to this thread! Now to sit, drink my tea, and read!



Welcome! This is a fast-moving thread. I'm glad you got some answers in your other thread. Be sure to post pics when you get the ghazo!


----------



## HiromiT

muamua said:


> Hi ladies! I am thinking about getting the pink dress from the runway but I dont know if it would be too short and if it looks like a robe...Any thoughts on it?


It does look a nightgown in that pic, but maybe it's one of those items that doesn't have hanger appeal but could look amazing when worn?


----------



## rocket06

muamua said:


> Hi ladies! I am thinking about getting the pink dress from the runway but I dont know if it would be too short and if it looks like a robe...Any thoughts on it?



Think u need belt it. It does look pj unless the fabric is really soft flowy silk.


----------



## muamua

HiromiT said:


> It does look a nightgown in that pic, but maybe it's one of those items that doesn't have hanger appeal but could look amazing when worn?





rocket06 said:


> Think u need belt it. It does look pj unless the fabric is really soft flowy silk.


Thanks, ladies!
Yes, I would belt it. I love the color of it but really feel like I wouldn't wear a lot because it looks like pj to me...
Well, I decided not to get it unless it went on sale. BTW to dear HiromiT, the runway look is like this...


----------



## HiromiT

muamua said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> Yes, I would belt it. I love the color of it but really feel like I wouldn't wear a lot because it looks like pj to me...
> Well, I decided not to get it unless it went on sale. BTW to dear HiromiT, the runway look is like this...



Ah, I see! I expected it to look better on the model but it still looks like a nightie on her. Maybe it's because of the wrinkles...they should've steamed/ironed it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tonkamama said:


> Wow...  These are even better, more like the combination of Brook and Elva.  Way to go!!  Please post pic and sizing feedback.



Thank you! I will, when they arrive.

I tried them on in store in black, I think they're normal to size. I sized down, but I do that in sandals, since my feet are very short for my size, but a bit wide.


----------



## mcs1111

HiromiT said:


> Ah, I see! I expected it to look better on the model but it still looks like a nightie on her. Maybe it's becaus of the wrinkles...they should've steamed/ironed it.




I have tried on olympe and ojima and I suspect that this dress fits similarly. Very wide at the bottom although shoulder and armhole are sized appropriately. You may need to be willing to wear it very short and if you are six feet talk that may be better.


----------



## HiromiT

mcs1111 said:


> I have tried on olympe and ojima and I suspect that this dress fits similarly. Very wide at the bottom although shoulder and armhole are sized appropriately. You may need to be willing to wear it very short and if you are six feet talk that may be better.



Both tops look good on you! Did you keep them? Yes, they're cut like billowy peasant tops and unfortunately that style doesn't suit me.


----------



## mcs1111

HiromiT said:


> Both tops look good on you! Did you keep them? Yes, they're cut like billowy peasant tops and unfortunately that style doesn't suit me.




I am keeping ojima. I returned the olympe today but the UPS man had to literally pry the box out of my hands. I loved it too. But they are too similar to keep both and I will get more wear out of the sleeveless one I think. 

I will post pix of ojima soon. I am going to alter it slightly with some tiny snaps in the lace of the side panel to close down some space on the sides.  I think unlike most marant you can go down a size or so but 34 is the smallest so I am improvising. 

My sweet 12 year old daughter has already offered to take it off my hands if I get tired of it!!!


----------



## HiromiT

mcs1111 said:


> I am keeping ojima. I returned the olympe today but the UPS man had to literally pry the box out of my hands. I loved it too. But they are too similar to keep both and I will get more wear out of the sleeveless one I think.
> 
> I will post pix of ojima soon. I am going to alter it slightly with some tiny snaps in the lace of the side panel to close down some space on the sides.  I think unlike most marant you can go down a size or so but 34 is the smallest so I am improvising.
> 
> My sweet 12 year old daughter has already offered to take it off my hands if I get tired of it!!!



Please post mod pics of the Ojima after alterations -- what a great idea. Your daughter has excellent taste! Whenever I buy something pricey, I tell my hubby I can always pass it down to our daughter...except she is only 2 right now.


----------



## imlvholic

The price tags make my wallet cringed ush: Looking forward for the sale.


----------



## saira1214

I bought the collab sunglasses in the peach tint. Love them!


----------



## jellybebe

Going crazy over these Morley moccasins! If I only get one piece this season, I want it to be these! But they are sold out on NAP already and few sites seem to be carrying them so far. I hope that either they restock on NAP or a few other places get them, since they can't possibly be that exclusive, or can they?


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> Going crazy over these Morley moccasins! If I only get one piece this season, I want it to be these! But they are sold out on NAP already and few sites seem to be carrying them so far. I hope that either they restock on NAP or a few other places get them, since they can't possibly be that exclusive, or can they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529975



You could always try the IM store. I don't know where you live but she has several over the world. I am sure they could ship them to you.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Going crazy over these Morley moccasins! If I only get one piece this season, I want it to be these! But they are sold out on NAP already and few sites seem to be carrying them so far. I hope that either they restock on NAP or a few other places get them, since they can't possibly be that exclusive, or can they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529975


These are super cute.  I hope you can find them!  I wonder if some of the boutiques haven't received their shipments yet?  The IM stores carry them.  But they only allow return for store credit.

I'm holding out.  There are so many cute IM items this season.  But am trying to hold out and wear my older season pieces.  I did get 2 more pairs Chloe susannas though (red and blue).  So, I really need to hold off  on any more shoes.


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> These are super cute.  I hope you can find them!  I wonder if some of the boutiques haven't received their shipments yet?  The IM stores carry them.  But they only allow return for store credit.
> 
> I'm holding out.  There are so many cute IM items this season.  But am trying to hold out and wear my older season pieces.  I did get 2 more pairs Chloe susannas though (red and blue).  So, I really need to hold off  on any more shoes.




You're right, I think they are slowly trickling into different boutiques. I think that I managed to snag a pair, but now I am seriously banned for several months. There were a few smaller things I wanted (a scarf, Tess top) but I always get the most cost-per-wear with my IM shoes.


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> You could always try the IM store. I don't know where you live but she has several over the world. I am sure they could ship them to you.




Thanks for the suggestion! I have found them now!


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I have found them now!



Wonderful!! Could you please post a modeling pic when you get them? I am still thinking of these and am unsure because of the openings in the front part of the boot. It would be helpful to me, to make my decision!!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Wonderful!! Could you please post a modeling pic when you get them? I am still thinking of these and am unsure because of the openings in the front part of the boot. It would be helpful to me, to make my decision!!



Of course, I would be happy to! I think that I will mainly wear black socks with these.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> You're right, I think they are slowly trickling into different boutiques. I think that I managed to snag a pair, but now I am seriously banned for several months. There were a few smaller things I wanted (a scarf, Tess top) but I always get the most cost-per-wear with my IM shoes.



OOOOOO yay!  Please post modeling pics when you have them in your little hands !!!  So excited to see these.  Congrats!


----------



## jellybebe

tb-purselover said:


> OOOOOO yay!  Please post modeling pics when you have them in your little hands !!!  So excited to see these.  Congrats!




I will! So happy!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Going crazy over these Morley moccasins! If I only get one piece this season, I want it to be these! But they are sold out on NAP already and few sites seem to be carrying them so far. I hope that either they restock on NAP or a few other places get them, since they can't possibly be that exclusive, or can they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529975




There are lots of sizes on Farfetch.  I lurve these, too!  I want the sandy color. Sooo spendy, tho.  Trying to figure out how to justify them.


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> There are lots of sizes on Farfetch.  I lurve these, too!  I want the sandy color. Sooo spendy, tho.  Trying to figure out how to justify them.




I have never ordered from Farfetch before although I hear they are decent...

Oh I know! I hope they are not overly trendy, since I want to wear them for a few seasons at least. I had to justify them by promising myself that they are my only IM piece for this season!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> I have never ordered from Farfetch before although I hear they are decent...
> 
> Oh I know! I hope they are not overly trendy, since I want to wear them for a few seasons at least. I had to justify them by promising myself that they are my only IM piece for this season!



I've purchased from Farfetch and had really nice experiences.  Have not had to do a return with them, so I'm not sure how smoothly that process goes.

I think they are classic- mocs never really go out of style!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> I've purchased from Farfetch and had really nice experiences.  Have not had to do a return with them, so I'm not sure how smoothly that process goes.
> 
> I think they are classic- mocs never really go out of style!




Matches fashion is going to be getting the sandy colour in case you're interested!


----------



## bbagsforever

What do you ladies think of the latest collection? I had a really sever reaction, I don't like it at all,  I would even go so far as to say I hate it&#8230;..
It usually takes me a while to warm up to her runway shows but this time I just don't see it happening&#8230;.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I finally got my IM Bobby sneakers, thank you for your help reg color  I'm very pleased with the Taupe ones!

Quick snap of them and me (please excuse the weird shadowing, the light is veeery bright - makes it look like there's spots on the shoes, but they are perfect):


----------



## mcs1111

bbagsforever said:


> What do you ladies think of the latest collection? I had a really sever reaction, I don't like it at all,  I would even go so far as to say I hate it..
> It usually takes me a while to warm up to her runway shows but this time I just don't see it happening.




I tend to agree with you on this one. The colors are just so murky that I don't feel like they will look good on my coloration at all. Maybe some of the pieces will look better in real life than they seem to in the pictures but usually I feel like it is the other way around...

It is actually a good thing for me because I have bought a ton of pieces from winter and spring collections so I really don't need anymore although that would not have stopped me if it had been fabulous!!


----------



## jellybebe

bbagsforever said:


> What do you ladies think of the latest collection? I had a really sever reaction, I don't like it at all,  I would even go so far as to say I hate it..
> It usually takes me a while to warm up to her runway shows but this time I just don't see it happening.




Do you mean FW14? If so yeah, nothing really jumped out at me. Although I do like a great oversized knit.


----------



## jellybebe

COPENHAGEN said:


> I finally got my IM Bobby sneakers, thank you for your help reg color  I'm very pleased with the Taupe ones!
> 
> Quick snap of them and me (please excuse the weird shadowing, the light is veeery bright - makes it look like there's spots on the shoes, but they are perfect):
> 
> View attachment 2531479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531480




Great colour!


----------



## imlvholic

Fall '14, so far I don't like the boots, too fury but I like some of the vest jackets. Similar to the Ullyse that I enjoyed wearing & love so much. That's probably the only pc I'm looking forward for.


----------



## muamua

All right, all right, all right. I like these two looks. I might get the dress and I really like the knits but I am moving to CA and didn't see myself be able to wear knits a lot or maybe not. (BTW, if anyone living in Bay Area could let me know how often you would wear knits, I will really appreciate it.)


----------



## pinknyanko

muamua said:


> All right, all right, all right. I like these two looks. I might get the dress and I really like the knits but I am moving to CA and didn't see myself be able to wear knits a lot or maybe not. (BTW, if anyone living in Bay Area could let me know how often you would wear knits, I will really appreciate it.)




Depends on where you will be and how hot you run. I work in South SF and I wear wool 80% of the time. However I live in a warmer part of the bay where I would not have to wear wool so much. However I could wear knits maybe at least 30-50% of the year as it is pretty temperate.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Matches fashion is going to be getting the sandy colour in case you're interested!



Ah!  thank you!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Ah!  thank you!




No prob! Let me know if you get them!


----------



## imlvholic

The second picture above is 1 of the vest jackets I'm talking about. Love it!


----------



## am2022

I agree ... look at that vest jacket.. nothing i have seen before and i love vests...


muamua said:


> All right, all right, all right. I like these two looks. I might get the dress and I really like the knits but I am moving to CA and didn't see myself be able to wear knits a lot or maybe not. (BTW, if anyone living in Bay Area could let me know how often you would wear knits, I will really appreciate it.)


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jellybebe said:


> Great colour!


Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

imlvholic said:


> The second picture above is 1 of the vest jackets I'm talking about. Love it!


I do love this vest too.  It is very unique.  I am still on the lookout for a unique vest.  I hope some pictures get posted here when it come out.  I want to see it on an average height person.


----------



## tonkamama

I love and need the vest too!!  I think it is very unique.  



imlvholic said:


> The second picture above is 1 of the vest jackets I'm talking about. Love it!





amacasa said:


> I agree ... look at that vest jacket.. nothing i have seen before and i love vests...





tb-purselover said:


> I do love this vest too.  It is very unique.  I am still on the lookout for a unique vest.  I hope some pictures get posted here when it come out.  I want to see it on an average height person.


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> I am keeping ojima. I returned the olympe today but the UPS man had to literally pry the box out of my hands. I loved it too. But they are too similar to keep both and I will get more wear out of the sleeveless one I think.
> 
> I will post pix of ojima soon. I am going to alter it slightly with some tiny snaps in the lace of the side panel to close down some space on the sides.  I think unlike most marant you can go down a size or so but 34 is the smallest so I am improvising.
> 
> My sweet 12 year old daughter has already offered to take it off my hands if I get tired of it!!!




Pls post pics of the Ojima! I love it in pink.


----------



## rocket06

Anyone seen the ojima in pink online? Waiting to get it.


----------



## mcs1111

jellybebe said:


> Pls post pics of the Ojima! I love it in
> 
> There was a defect with the ojima I received. At first I thought it was a size or fit issue but on further inspection, the whole front panel was attached to the neckline crooked. When I put it on, the pleats pointed to my armpit rather than straight down to the floor. Super bummed. I am all for handmade and individual variation but this one was just "off". Oh well. I will try again.


----------



## jellybebe

rocket06 said:


> Anyone seen the ojima in pink online? Waiting to get it.




Matches has it in pink. Not sure if they have posted it yet online, but they definitely have it.


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> jellybebe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post pics of the Ojima! I love it in
> 
> There was a defect with the ojima I received. At first I thought it was a size or fit issue but on further inspection, the whole front panel was attached to the neckline crooked. When I put it on, the pleats pointed to my armpit rather than straight down to the floor. Super bummed. I am all for handmade and individual variation but this one was just "off". Oh well. I will try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! And it's such an expensive top too! Sorry to hear that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Julide

I just found out that Moda Operandi is having Isabel Marant clothing and accessories trunkshow on Monday march 10. I hope to order something's myself!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> I just found out that Moda Operandi is having Isabel Marant clothing and accessories trunkshow on Monday march 10. I hope to order something's myself!!!




Oh next season's stuff right?


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> Oh next season's stuff right?



I believe it's fall 2014.


----------



## mcs1111

Julide said:


> I just found out that Moda Operandi is having Isabel Marant clothing and accessories trunkshow on Monday march 10. I hope to order something's myself!!!




Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## rocket06

jellybebe said:


> Matches has it in pink. Not sure if they have posted it yet online, but they definitely have it.



Thanks! Just ordered mine. Hope it fits.


----------



## jellybebe

rocket06 said:


> Thanks! Just ordered mine. Hope it fits.




Congrats! If this ever goes on sale (or if the Morleys don't work out), I may have to grab this too.


----------



## rocket06

Just got my pink ojima top. Love it!!! 

 Its quite fitted at the armhole. Very different from olympe. Side up for ojima. It doesn't look slim cut though it feels fitted. Sorry I cant seem to upload any pic.


----------



## dbaby

I don't know if it's the shock of the previous fall collection's prices talking, but the next fall season looks to be more reasonably priced since they're not embellished/studded pieces. Most pieces seem to be in the high 3 digit range in USD. The Estelle jacket/vest will definitely be highly sought after! Anyone ordering from MO?


----------



## Julide

dbaby said:


> I don't know if it's the shock of the previous fall collection's prices talking, but the next fall season looks to be more reasonably priced since they're not embellished/studded pieces. Most pieces seem to be in the high 3 digit range in USD. The Estelle jacket/vest will definitely be highly sought after! Anyone ordering from MO?



I am looking right now...did you get anything?


----------



## Juice

There are a few things Im contemplating; the Sandy dress and Etta coat. I also like the Tam and Tamsen knits. Not sure if I should wait though. 

I wonder how long the long coats are...

Anyone else contemplating preorders for the FW?


----------



## jellybebe

Never noticed these before, but I am quite liking the Tevy sweatpants from the mainline. $360 seems a bit steep, though I don't know if these will last until the sale.


----------



## mercer

Juice said:


> There are a few things Im contemplating; the Sandy dress and Etta coat. I also like the Tam and Tamsen knits. Not sure if I should wait though.
> 
> I wonder how long the long coats are...
> 
> Anyone else contemplating preorders for the FW?



I like the tam and tamsen knits, too. Also, Love the Linares Plastron necklace. My problem is how slow MO is on delivery times.  I preordered some IM spring collection pieces last October and they still haven't arrived.  The pieces- a tank and the Elva sandals, have been out for weeks.  It's an annoying hold up, considering I put a down payment on this stuff months ago.


----------



## am2022

This..  ITA.. has to change!



mercer said:


> I like the tam and tamsen knits, too. Also, Love the Linares Plastron necklace. My problem is how slow MO is on delivery times.  I preordered some IM spring collection pieces last October and they still haven't arrived.  The pieces- a tank and the Elva sandals, have been out for weeks.  *It's an annoying hold up,* considering I put a down payment on this stuff months ago.


----------



## am2022

Thanks for the heads up on MO marant items...
I have to be honest that I haven't been checking much on her latest shows/ collection as I have been busy with a million other things... But im pleasantly surprised with this collection ... as it seems lifted from 2008 fall collection which I so adore ... love the olives/ browns/ fur gilets and oversized vests...
this is a 2008 picture!


----------



## Julide

mercer said:


> I like the tam and tamsen knits, too. Also, Love the Linares Plastron necklace. My problem is how slow MO is on delivery times.  I preordered some IM spring collection pieces last October and they still haven't arrived.  The pieces- a tank and the Elva sandals, have been out for weeks.  It's an annoying hold up, considering I put a down payment on this stuff months ago.



I do agree they do take away while but for me I can get exactly what I want. I don't have to search for it thru different vendors and sometimes things which were not ordered in my size or the colour I prefer, I can get too. Plus I seem to spend less money when I pre order rather when I get a store or online vendor. Lol, one plus. Sheesh the last time I was in IM in NYC and Paris, I bought like 5 things I didn't even know I needed!!Better far far away from an IM store!!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> Thanks for the heads up on MO marant items...
> I have to be honest that I haven't been checking much on her latest shows/ collection as I have been busy with a million other things... But im pleasantly surprised with this collection ... as it seems lifted from 2008 fall collection which I so adore ... love the olives/ browns/ fur gilets and oversized vests...
> this is a 2008 picture!




Agreed!  I love the color story and cozy knits- really wearable.  I liked last fall's collection, but so much of it was embellished black and white, it really felt like evening wear for someone with a busy social schedule.  I'm just not the fabulous!


----------



## jellybebe

Help, I don't know what to do! I just received the Morleys and they are lovely, but I was reminded of the price (converted to Canadian dollars) and it was just a bit of sticker shock all over again. I'm just not sure if they are worth it. If they were in the $800 range that would be one thing, but they're not.


----------



## jellybebe

Terrible modelling shots, but they should give some idea. Also they are a tiny bit tight.


----------



## muamua

jellybebe said:


> Terrible modelling shots, but they should give some idea. Also they are a tiny bit tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540298
> View attachment 2540299
> View attachment 2540300


I feel like if you are spending $$$ on something you are not 100% in love with it, then you would better not keep it...Otherwise, keep it since you might end up buying it from bidding on Ebay...


----------



## jellybebe

muamua said:


> I feel like if you are spending $$$ on something you are not 100% in love with it, then you would better not keep it...Otherwise, keep it since you might end up buying it from bidding on Ebay...




I like them, but you're right, it is not 100% love like I expected... Sigh.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Terrible modelling shots, but they should give some idea. Also they are a tiny bit tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540298
> View attachment 2540299
> View attachment 2540300



I just sent mine back yesterday!  I think they are adorable and I loooove them. However, I did find the little strap that goes around the top a little annoying to buckle- I used that as an excuse to talk myself out of them (the real reason is the price!).   

If you think you would get a ton of wear out of them, go for it. I think that these would look so cute with so many different kinds of outfits.  I'll certainly be trying to pick these up on sale!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> I just sent mine back yesterday!  I think they are adorable and I loooove them. However, I did find the little strap that goes around the top a little annoying to buckle- I used that as an excuse to talk myself out of them (the real reason is the price!).
> 
> If you think you would get a ton of wear out of them, go for it. I think that these would look so cute with so many different kinds of outfits.  I'll certainly be trying to pick these up on sale!




This is my exact problem too. If they were less, even in the $500-800 range, I wouldn't hesitate. I just don't know.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> This is my exact problem too. If they were less, even in the $500-800 range, I wouldn't hesitate. I just don't know.



Exactly!  These are super practical and so cute!  But more than $800 and I start to hyperventilate!  

Let me know what you do!


----------



## Julide

Thank you both for the info on the Morleys. I have been on the fence ordering them and wonder if I need another pair of black shoes, the lighter ones I am not interested in. Its good to know that they are not the most practical, you may have saved me some money!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks girls, you have just saved me from ordering these at regular price.  I think I better save my $$ towards the sandals.


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Exactly!  These are super practical and so cute!  But more than $800 and I start to hyperventilate!
> 
> Let me know what you do!




I will! Have to deliberate a little more, and hopefully get some more opinions. Most people I ask say yes until they hear the price...


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Thank you both for the info on the Morleys. I have been on the fence ordering them and wonder if I need another pair of black shoes, the lighter ones I am not interested in. Its good to know that they are not the most practical, you may have saved me some money!!




They are very cute but they are moccasins and therefore a bit on the flimsy side. They are well made I guess, but they still have the gummy rubber sole that I dislike (and feels sort of cheap) and the tongue bit that is held down by the strap is super floppy, so if it ever came untucked, it would flop out uselessly. My biggest problem is that regardless of the price, these will be very hot for the summer (as evidenced by their fast sold-out status on NAP) and I don't want to regret not keeping them while I had the chance. I don't know if these will make it to the sale.


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> They are very cute but they are moccasins and therefore a bit on the flimsy side. They are well made I guess, but they still have the gummy rubber sole that I dislike (and feels sort of cheap) and the tongue bit that is held down by the strap is super floppy, so if it ever came untucked, it would flop out uselessly. My biggest problem is that regardless of the price, these will be very hot for the summer (as evidenced by their fast sold-out status on NAP) and I don't want to regret not keeping them while I had the chance. I don't know if these will make it to the sale.



Thank you for the detailsI do think they would be a great shoe for summer, but I like the care free style of the dickers and wonder if these will be the same. THe tongue has me questioning that. Again thanks for the info!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Thank you for the detailsI do think they would be a great shoe for summer, but I like the care free style of the dickers and wonder if these will be the same. THe tongue has me questioning that. Again thanks for the info!




I think they would be cute for summer too, but is it worth it for me to spend $1400 on summer shoes? That is what I am struggling with. Otherwise I would exchange them for a pair of Rockstuds,


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> I think they would be cute for summer too, but is it worth it for me to spend $1400 on summer shoes? That is what I am struggling with. Otherwise I would exchange them for a pair of Rockstuds,



This is exactly what I am thinking too! If you think that they will be uncomfortable to wear let me know! I am wondering the same thing!

Adding:
I don't have too many comfy all purpose summer shoes, so for me they could be worth it..

Rockstuds...such a hard choice!!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> This is exactly what I am thinking too! If you think that they will be uncomfortable to wear let me know! I am wondering the same thing!
> 
> Adding:
> I don't have too many comfy all purpose summer shoes, so for me they could be worth it..
> 
> Rockstuds...such a hard choice!!




The soles are thicker than I expected, which is a good thing as I have bad feet. I think they look better without socks, I could take a pic if you'd like. The only other thing is that I ordered my usual size, 39, and they are a tad snug. I think they will stretch as they are quite unstructured in the toe.


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> The soles are thicker than I expected, which is a good thing as I have bad feet. I think they look better without socks, I could take a pic if you'd like. The only other thing is that I ordered my usual size, 39, and they are a tad snug. I think they will stretch as they are quite unstructured in the toe.



Really? My usual size is a 39 too, do you think it is snug as in width or length or both? I plan to wear them without socks too, but it is not necessary for you to go to the trouble of another shot. Your information has been extremely helpful and greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Really? My usual size is a 39 too, do you think it is snug as in width or length or both? I plan to wear them without socks too, but it is not necessary for you to go to the trouble of another shot. Your information has been extremely helpful and greatly appreciated!!!




Gah I just tried them without socks and with bare legs and they look much more "runway". They gap a little bit on the sides like the heeled version, which I like. Now I am doubting myself all over again. I would say the length is a tiny bit snug, and they are not lined between the studs and the inside of the shoe, so the grommets sort of rub against my big toenails. Not uncomfortable, just sort of strange. Your point about summer shoes kind of got me thinking, as I can't wear a lot of summer styles due to my plantar fasciitis, but it's winter where I live for half the year so it seems like anything that isn't Uggs/IM wedge sneakers = summer shoes.


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> Gah I just tried them without socks and with bare legs and they look much more "runway". They gap a little bit on the sides like the heeled version, which I like. Now I am doubting myself all over again. I would say the length is a tiny bit snug, and they are not lined between the studs and the inside of the shoe, so the grommets sort of rub against my big toenails. Not uncomfortable, just sort of strange. Your point about summer shoes kind of got me thinking, as I can't wear a lot of summer styles due to my plantar fasciitis, but it's winter where I live for half the year so it seems like anything that isn't Uggs/IM wedge sneakers = summer shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540469



Those do look amazing on the runway!!:shame:I think the unlined and the grommets near my feet have me concerned. I would worry that something would rub me the wrong way....I don't think you need to doubt yourself, I think there will be other shoes especially if the fit is not right.


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Those do look amazing on the runway!!:shame:I think the unlined and the grommets near my feet have me concerned. I would worry that something would rub me the wrong way....I don't think you need to doubt yourself, I think there will be other shoes especially if the fit is not right.




I'm going to play around with them a bit more. I hate wearing shoes with bare feet so these might work with very low-cut socks.


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> I'm going to play around with them a bit more. I hate wearing shoes with bare feet so these might work with very low-cut socks.



Great!! I will be waiting to hear your report!!


----------



## bbagsforever

Not sure if anyone has posted pics of the Velda top yet but here it is. This might be my favourite piece from this season. So easy to wear, and you can style it belted or as a thin jacket over other pieces.


----------



## jellybebe

Julide said:


> Great!! I will be waiting to hear your report!!




The more I play with them and look at them the more I like them. The left foot fits perfectly. It's just the price! And the tighter right foot, which must be a tiny bit bigger. I just keep thinking about the price and what else I could do with the money and I feel guilty, although these cost less than say, a new bag. But I have already spent the money so... ?


----------



## Julide

jellybebe said:


> The more I play with them and look at them the more I like them. The left foot fits perfectly. It's just the price! And the tighter right foot, which must be a tiny bit bigger. I just keep thinking about the price and what else I could do with the money and I feel guilty, although these cost less than say, a new bag. But I have already spent the money so... ?



Good morning!!I understand completely, the price is what has kept me from plunging too. I have a hard time thinking I will use them for what the price is, the cost per wear would be insane!! I keep thinking I can find another option that will serve the same purpose for much less, sadly I have not found another option yet and like don't want to miss out these either. I never have a hard time thinking abut what else I could use the money for!Good luck as I feel in the same boat as you!


----------



## saira1214

bbagsforever said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted pics of the Velda top yet but here it is. This might be my favourite piece from this season. So easy to wear, and you can style it belted or as a thin jacket over other pieces.



You look great!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> The more I play with them and look at them the more I like them. The left foot fits perfectly. It's just the price! And the tighter right foot, which must be a tiny bit bigger. I just keep thinking about the price and what else I could do with the money and I feel guilty, although these cost less than say, a new bag. But I have already spent the money so... ?


Do you think you'll reach for them in years to come, or are they mostly for this year?

That might help in your decision making and calculating cost per wear


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think you'll reach for them in years to come, or are they mostly for this year?
> 
> 
> 
> That might help in your decision making and calculating cost per wear




I'm hoping I can wear them for a few seasons at least. Definitely summer time - they have a festival feel to them.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I'm hoping I can wear them for a few seasons at least. Definitely summer time - they have a festival feel to them.



Keep


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Keep




Thanks for your input! You know I love your style.


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> Terrible modelling shots, but they should give some idea. Also they are a tiny bit tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540298
> View attachment 2540299
> View attachment 2540300


I saw this in person too, they're too cute but I don't think they're worth the price tag. They look great on you though  are you keeping it?


----------



## bbagsforever

Another all Marant outfit from me.I love how her pieces always seem to work together! This is the Aura skirt from this season.


----------



## dreams

Has anyone tried on the Edris or Elva sandal and can share if they run small, large, true to size etc? I hate when shoes only come in whole sizes, especially when they cost $600. Ridiculous.


----------



## muamua

bbagsforever said:


> Another all Marant outfit from me.I love how her pieces always seem to work together! This is the Aura skirt from this season.



you look fabulous as always!


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Another all Marant outfit from me.I love how her pieces always seem to work together! This is the Aura skirt from this season.



So pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Another all Marant outfit from me.I love how her pieces always seem to work together! This is the Aura skirt from this season.


Perfect!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

dreams said:


> Has anyone tried on the Edris or Elva sandal and can share if they run small, large, true to size etc? I hate when shoes only come in whole sizes, especially when they cost $600. Ridiculous.



I have the Edris sandals in Khaki, I fit my normal flat-sandal-size in them. They're not made for wide feet though, so I'm nervous to wear them for the first time, I hope it works out fine with my wide feet though!


----------



## larastyle

dreams said:


> Has anyone tried on the Edris or Elva sandal and can share if they run small, large, true to size etc? I hate when shoes only come in whole sizes, especially when they cost $600. Ridiculous.



I love them too, was just looking at them&#8230;looks like they are sold out , at least on the sites that I usually look at ! they are super cute! the price is keeping me away too...


----------



## larastyle

jellybebe said:


> I'm going to play around with them a bit more. I hate wearing shoes with bare feet so these might work with very low-cut socks.



they are so different and gorgeous! love them.


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> Not sure if anyone has posted pics of the Velda top yet but here it is. This might be my favourite piece from this season. So easy to wear, and you can style it belted or as a thin jacket over other pieces.



beautiful, would look really nice with shorts in summer too.


----------



## larastyle

muamua said:


> I feel like if you are spending $$$ on something you are not 100% in love with it, then you would better not keep it...Otherwise, keep it since you might end up buying it from bidding on Ebay...



I agree, I used to just buy and buy but now I really think about itif I don't LOVE them or not 100% comfortable they go back.


----------



## larastyle

COPENHAGEN said:


> I finally got my IM Bobby sneakers, thank you for your help reg color  I'm very pleased with the Taupe ones!
> 
> Quick snap of them and me (please excuse the weird shadowing, the light is veeery bright - makes it look like there's spots on the shoes, but they are perfect):
> 
> View attachment 2531479
> 
> 
> View attachment 2531480



LOVE !   I own a lot of Isabel Marant shoes but these are my " TO GO"  pair, ALWAYS, enjoy them...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

larastyle said:


> LOVE !   I own a lot of Isabel Marant shoes but these are my " TO GO"  pair, ALWAYS, enjoy them...


Thank you :kiss: I can't wait to get tanned summer legs and wear them with skirts and dresses outside


----------



## Straight-Laced

dreams said:


> Has anyone tried on the Edris or Elva sandal and can share if they run small, large, true to size etc? I hate when shoes only come in whole sizes, especially when they cost $600. Ridiculous.



I've tried Edris.  They're generous in length but they don't run large as such, more true to size.  
The size 38 is a true US 8.  I usually wear 38 in IM shoes but I went down to 37 in the Edris because I'm a US 7.5 and the 38 looked too long and didn't feel secure.  TBH the 37 isn't a perfect fit either but better on me than the 38.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm really tempted to do some last minute pre-orders on MO.
I stopped doing pre-orders on anything (except hard to find bags) because of delivery delays and usually I can find the items I want at a decent price anyway . . . but I'm feeling tempted right now. . .


----------



## jellybebe

I'm loving this fringed 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Gandy cardigan... Have never seen it before today. Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## mcs1111

I really like that cardigan. I really like (almost) everything this season. I tried to show restraint and returned a few things I tried out early on. I already reordered them!  Regretted as soon as olympe went back. She is mine again.  .


----------



## ericat

dreams said:


> Has anyone tried on the Edris or Elva sandal and can share if they run small, large, true to size etc? I hate when shoes only come in whole sizes, especially when they cost $600. Ridiculous.


I've tried on the Elva; Edris was sold out in my size in both colors at the LA boutique. I find they run a tad narrow; I am a 37 in all IM shoes and tried on a 37, in other shoes I am a 6.5 / 7 and 37. Even though they are a little narrow, I'm totally obsessed with these shoes and finally tracked down a pair in black which are on their way. I like how the straps are removable, which is probably how I will wear them most of the time.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> The more I play with them and look at them the more I like them. The left foot fits perfectly. It's just the price! And the tighter right foot, which must be a tiny bit bigger. I just keep thinking about the price and what else I could do with the money and I feel guilty, although these cost less than say, a new bag. But I have already spent the money so... ?



Did you keep them?


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Did you keep them?




Yes after much debate, I decided to keep them! I think they will be great for summer. And I stretched out the too-tight right foot, which was really nice. It doesn't stop me from wanting a pair of Crisi boots though, despite the fact that I have brown Caleens and taupe Jenny's...


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> I really like that cardigan. I really like (almost) everything this season. I tried to show restraint and returned a few things I tried out early on. I already reordered them!  Regretted as soon as olympe went back. She is mine again.  .




I really like this! Trying to decide if $700 is worth it for a thin cardigan. (Says the person who paid $1330 for moccasins)


----------



## mcs1111

jellybebe said:


> I really like this! Trying to decide if $700 is worth it for a thin cardigan. (Says the person who paid $1330 for moccasins)




Don't ask me them. My judgement is suspect as well. I want the $475 Gustave shorts and...


----------



## mcs1111

Has anyone seen the ojima or similar style in the slate blue/grey color from the runway anywhere?


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> Has anyone seen the ojima or similar style in the slate blue/grey color from the runway anywhere?




Matches sent me an email today saying they received this top.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Yes after much debate, I decided to keep them! I think they will be great for summer. And I stretched out the too-tight right foot, which was really nice. It doesn't stop me from wanting a pair of Crisi boots though, despite the fact that I have brown Caleens and taupe Jenny's...



Good for you!  I adore them!   I'm green with envy!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Good for you!  I adore them!   I'm green with envy!




Maybe you will be able to find them in the sales? I have a big IM sale wishlist!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> Maybe you will be able to find them in the sales? I have a big IM sale wishlist!




That's my hope!   I have a big list, too!  I really loved the spring collection! Can't wait to hear how much you enjoy your Morely shoes!  I can't get them out of my head...


----------



## saira1214

Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?


Yep .  I wore mine today.  I love to mix it up.  Wedge sneakers, dickers, etc.


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have the Ebba jacket?  Opinions?  I'm looking for a spring jacket, will this work?


----------



## dbaby

saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?


Less often. I wear my white bettys the most and rarely, if ever, the Bekkets from 2012.


----------



## aa12

would anyone be able to tell me if this is authentic? For anyone, who has this jacket, how do they like it/fit?http://www.ebay.com/itm/ISABEL-MARA...neOobwMWYb42BsXNZIFDc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mercer

saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?



Wearing my Bobby's today!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, need your help... I know I am late in the game, please pm me if you know where to find the Edris studded suede sandals. TIA.


----------



## tonkamama

saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?




Yes all the time.


----------



## am2022

unfortunately... i know i should stop being a sneaker freak as im getting older.. but too bad... as they are comfortable..





saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?


----------



## imlvholic

saira1214 said:


> Are IM clothing fans still wearing their wedge sneakers?


Yes, me too. I worn mine in alternate with my Cluster boots last week when I was in NY. Got 2, Bobby in camel & bluebell in black & i took my black on this trip. I hardly ever wear sneakers but love these IM hidden wedges!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I never wear my Beketts anymore, but I do wear Bobby and Betty still.


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, need your help... I know I am late in the game, please pm me if you know where to find the Edris studded suede sandals. TIA.


I should have been more patient because Matches restocked / got returns of the Edris in my size several times this last week; I had them on a wishlist and received several emails. I bought the Edris in black last week through the IM NYC boutique, should be here soon.

And I still wear my Betty sneakers a lot, although sometimes I gravitate towards boots if I can't bother with laces.


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> I should have been more patient because Matches restocked / got returns of the Edris in my size several times this last week; I had them on a wishlist and received several emails. I bought the Edris in black last week through the IM NYC boutique, should be here soon.
> 
> And I still wear my Betty sneakers a lot, although sometimes I gravitate towards boots if I can't bother with laces.



Thank you.  Did you order your normal size?


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Thank you.  Did you order your normal size?


yes same size in all IM shoes. I was able to try on the Elva, the non-studded version, they run a little narrow, but otherwise fit similarly.


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> yes same size in all IM shoes. I was able to try on the Elva, the non-studded version, they run a little narrow, but otherwise fit similarly.



Please post your mod picture wearing the "Edris" when you get them in.  

I placed my request already since all on line sites are out of my size of 38 (I prefer the black color).  Hope I will get a notification soon.


----------



## dbaby

mcs1111 said:


> Has anyone seen the ojima or similar style in the slate blue/grey color from the runway anywhere?


I just ordered the slate Olympe from Farfetch!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of the Gabe- love this jacket. Will wear it a lot I think.


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> Yes, me too. I worn mine in alternate with my Cluster boots last week when I was in NY. Got 2, Bobby in camel & bluebell in black & i took my black on this trip. I hardly ever wear sneakers but love these IM hidden wedges!!!





amacasa said:


> unfortunately... i know i should stop being a sneaker freak as im getting older.. but too bad... as they are comfortable..





tonkamama said:


> Yes all the time.





mercer said:


> Wearing my Bobby's today!





dbaby said:


> Less often. I wear my white bettys the most and rarely, if ever, the Bekkets from 2012.





tb-purselover said:


> Yep .  I wore mine today.  I love to mix it up.  Wedge sneakers, dickers, etc.


Good to know! I'm late to the party and was wondering if they are still a go. I have taupe Bobbys, Black Bluebells and White Burts.


----------



## saira1214

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of the Gabe- love this jacket. Will wear it a lot I think.



It looks great on you!


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Please post your mod picture wearing the "Edris" when you get them in.
> 
> I placed my request already since all on line sites are out of my size of 38 (I prefer the black color).  Hope I will get a notification soon.



hope you find them soon! I think I've seen a 38 pop back on matches. Did you try the IM store in soho? They were really nice. Mine just arrived via fedex today, quick iphone shots w and w/o straps (which I prefer). I do like them a lot, just in time for spring. These are a size 37, I am 37 in all IM and European shoes and 6.5-7 US size. HTH!


----------



## Jayne1

I just tried the Edris today and strangely, they fit small.  I say this because I own the Holden slides in the same size and they are perfect.

Now I'm wondering if I should have checked the bottom of the shoe to see if they were the size I thought they were. I checked the box, which was my size, but perhaps the SA put the wrong shoes in the box anyway, I didn't get them.  Although they were really cool looking.


----------



## imlvholic

ericat said:


> hope you find them soon! I think I've seen a 38 pop back on matches. Did you try the IM store in soho? They were really nice. Mine just arrived via fedex today, quick iphone shots w and w/o straps (which I prefer). I do like them a lot, just in time for spring. These are a size 37, I am 37 in all IM and European shoes and 6.5-7 US size. HTH!


Love it! I wish I can wear flats. 
Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Re Edris & Holden sizing : I went down from my usual IM 38 to 37 in both.  
Still had room at the toe and heel in both when I sized down.  Edris were very narrow when I sized down but still OK and definitely better than the 38s.  Holdens are perfect in the 37. 
Sorry I didn't take measurements when I had both sizes in hand for comparison.


----------



## mcs1111

dbaby said:


> I just ordered the slate Olympe from Farfetch!



I know I saw that one just now. SO PRETTY. Hope the slate ojima pops up soon. I already have the white olympe so hoping for another style.


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> hope you find them soon! I think I've seen a 38 pop back on matches. Did you try the IM store in soho? They were really nice. Mine just arrived via fedex today, quick iphone shots w and w/o straps (which I prefer). I do like them a lot, just in time for spring. These are a size 37, I am 37 in all IM and European shoes and 6.5-7 US size. HTH!


*
ericat ~* these Edris are so stunning....love them!!  You have very pretty feet!      




Straight-Laced said:


> Re Edris & Holden sizing : I went down from my usual IM 38 to 37 in both.
> Still had room at the toe and heel in both when I sized down.  Edris were very narrow when I sized down but still OK and definitely better than the 38s.  Holdens are perfect in the 37.
> Sorry I didn't take measurements when I had both sizes in hand for comparison.



*Straight-Laced ~* Sizing is what I worry about, due to the shape of the sandals, I am afraid I am in between sizes...


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:


> I just ordered the slate Olympe from Farfetch!



Congrats! Please post mod picture.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *
> 
> Straight-Laced ~ Sizing is what I worry about, due to the shape of the sandals, I am afraid I am in between sizes...*


*

tonkamama I'll try to help!  I'm between sizes in the Edris but 37 was better for me.  They're not a perfect fit though - a little on the narrow side.
The Edris is quite difficult to measure because like Birkenstock it has a sunken footbed with a sharp lip or border at the toe and a more gradual rise to a lip at the heel.
The size 37 inner sole (sunken footbed area) is 23.5cm (9.25") long.  As it turns out 23.5cm is the exact length of my foot so my foot fits very neatly within the foot bed of the size 37 Edris.  As far as width goes my wider than average feet do go up the side of the foot bed on the outer edge - looks OK though, not perfect but OK 
I've already returned my black size 38 Edris to Matches (they should arrive over the weekend) so I can't measure the difference.  The 38s looked too big and didn't feel secure at the ankle.
My true size is EU37.5 but I usually wear 38 due to foot width.  I wear 38 Dickers, Beketts, Bobbys, Prescotts but I went up to 39 in Scarlett boots for width.
HTH!*


----------



## ericat

imlvholic said:


> Love it! I wish I can wear flats.
> Do you mind sharing the price?


they have a bit of arch support, more than regular flats so maybe they will work? they are 580


----------



## imlvholic

ericat said:


> they have a bit of arch support, more than regular flats so maybe they will work? they are 580


Oooo... not bad... I thought they're around 1K. They look really good on you.

Have you seen the Zara copy? It's almost the same, but without the extra bow.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> tonkamama I'll try to help!  I'm between sizes in the Edris but 37 was better for me.  They're not a perfect fit though - a little on the narrow side.
> The Edris is quite difficult to measure because like Birkenstock it has a sunken footbed with a sharp lip or border at the toe and a more gradual rise to a lip at the heel.
> The size 37 inner sole (sunken footbed area) is 23.5cm (9.25") long.  As it turns out 23.5cm is the exact length of my foot so my foot fits very neatly within the foot bed of the size 37 Edris.  As far as width goes my wider than average feet do go up the side of the foot bed on the outer edge - looks OK though, not perfect but OK
> I've already returned my black size 38 Edris to Matches (they should arrive over the weekend) so I can't measure the difference.  The 38s looked too big and didn't feel secure at the ankle.
> My true size is EU37.5 but I usually wear 38 due to foot width.  I wear 38 Dickers, Beketts, Bobbys, Prescotts but I went up to 39 in Scarlett boots for width.
> HTH!



Thank you so much!


Great, this helps big time!  My feet are little bit longer (due to my toes), so my foot are a bit longer than your measurement, I think size 38 will do it for me, just hope my long toes won't hanging over the edge...  lol...    Now I hope Matches will send me a notification soon...  Hehe.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thanks to Straight-Laced!! * I just ordered the Edris from Farfetch in size 38 (they sent me an notification this morning).  Altho I just missed the free shipping event but I am happy that I can get one in my size.  Now I am praying that these will fit.  




Straight-Laced said:


> tonkamama I'll try to help!  I'm between sizes in the Edris but 37 was better for me.  They're not a perfect fit though - a little on the narrow side.
> The Edris is quite difficult to measure because like Birkenstock it has a sunken footbed with a sharp lip or border at the toe and a more gradual rise to a lip at the heel.
> The size 37 inner sole (sunken footbed area) is 23.5cm (9.25") long.  As it turns out 23.5cm is the exact length of my foot so my foot fits very neatly within the foot bed of the size 37 Edris.  As far as width goes my wider than average feet do go up the side of the foot bed on the outer edge - looks OK though, not perfect but OK
> I've already returned my black size 38 Edris to Matches (they should arrive over the weekend) so I can't measure the difference.  The 38s looked too big and didn't feel secure at the ankle.
> My true size is EU37.5 but I usually wear 38 due to foot width.  I wear 38 Dickers, Beketts, Bobbys, Prescotts but I went up to 39 in Scarlett boots for width.
> HTH!


----------



## Jayne1

In my opinion, the Holden slides have more arch support than the Edris.

Has anyone tried the Tevy tapered sweatpants?  I'm always looking for an elegant sweatpant, but maybe the price is ridiculous, for what it is and that leg _is_ very tapered


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> In my opinion, the Holden slides have more arch support than the Edris.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried the Tevy tapered sweatpants?  I'm always looking for an elegant sweatpant, but maybe the price is ridiculous, for what it is and that leg _is_ very tapered




I know what you mean about the Tevy! Have you seen them in person? They look cute to me online too, but the price also makes me balk, especially if they are going to pill or attract lint/animal fur easily.


----------



## mcs1111

I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.


----------



## mcs1111

On another note, I know we all love Isabel Marant and we hate to see knockoffs. However I feel that I've done my part for the economy by purchasing three blouses, two tees,  a skirt and a pair of sandals from the spring collection so far. Today I walked past Madewell and saw the most lovely knockoff of the ojima / ouda sleeveless blouses in the window.  If the voluminous size or price of these blouses has been holding you back you should check it out. Little bit more petite version with a little bit less froufrou and a lot less $$$$$


----------



## tb-purselover

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and* I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079



Wow, totally beautiful.  Congrats on a gorgeous piece!

"*I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is*."
This made me giggle to myself.  It described me in a nutshell.  I totally get distracted by pretty pieces I have on.


----------



## mercer

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079



Lovely!


----------



## imlvholic

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079


So pretty! The price if so steep, otherwise I'd get it myself too, the pink & slate are also lovely. Congrats to you & enjoy.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079



Stunning!!!  I'm not surprised people stopped to comment


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> In my opinion, the Holden slides have more arch support than the Edris.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Tevy tapered sweatpants?  I'm always looking for an elegant sweatpant, but maybe the price is ridiculous, for what it is and that leg _is_ very tapered



The Tevys are great - cool looking and flattering.  I tried a size up as NAP recommends for a slouchier look and I loved them.  The ankles have zips so you can leave them undone I guess if you want them looking less tapered.  
Not sure if I'd describe them as elegant though - more cool/urban/sports luxe, but they're very nice pants


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *Thanks to Straight-Laced!! * I just ordered the Edris from Farfetch in size 38 (they sent me an notification this morning).  Altho I just missed the free shipping event but I am happy that I can get one in my size.  Now I am praying that these will fit.



Perfect - I hope they work out


----------



## icecreamom

Hi ladies, 
I don't own any Marant pieces and I found a pair of jeans on eBay that I really like. Do you know if "fabfabric" is a legit seller? She only has stock photos and I emailed her for additional and she responded soon after claiming to be out of town.


----------



## tonkamama

icecreamom said:


> Hi ladies,
> I don't own any Marant pieces and I found a pair of jeans on eBay that I really like. Do you know if "fabfabric" is a legit seller? She only has stock photos and I emailed her for additional and she responded soon after claiming to be out of town.



You might want to check out the eBay forum on TFP and see if her ID falls under the bad seller section.  GL!


----------



## dbaby

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079




So gorgeous! Great outfit


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Juice

Anyone able to feedback on the gustave shorts? Sizing wise true to size? - wanting to go for the baggy fit. Also they look really long... I don't want them to bunch up once they are rolled up. Visually hoping for something like this


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> The Tevys are great - cool looking and flattering.  I tried a size up as NAP recommends for a slouchier look and I loved them.  The ankles have zips so you can leave them undone I guess if you want them looking less tapered.
> Not sure if I'd describe them as elegant though - more cool/urban/sports luxe, but they're very nice pants


Thank you -- you're right elegant was not the right word


----------



## mcs1111

Juice said:


> Anyone able to feedback on the gustave shorts? Sizing wise true to size? - wanting to go for the baggy fit. Also they look really long... I don't want them to bunch up once they are rolled up. Visually hoping for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552632




x2. Very interested in this as well!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you -- you're right elegant was not the right word



lol they're quite sophisticated but the fabric is cotton-jersey and they have a drawstring waist.  I like them a lot.  If I could find a black pair as cheap as the green ones on far fetch they'd be mine!


----------



## imlvholic

Juice said:


> Anyone able to feedback on the gustave shorts? Sizing wise true to size? - wanting to go for the baggy fit. Also they look really long... I don't want them to bunch up once they are rolled up. Visually hoping for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552632


I'm eyeing on this too  Love the details.


----------



## tonkamama

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079




So pretty!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> lol they're quite sophisticated but the fabric is cotton-jersey and they have a drawstring waist.  I like them a lot.  If I could find a black pair as cheap as the green ones on far fetch they'd be mine!




Thanks for your feedback. We always seem to like the same things!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

The skirt that matches Ojima and Olympe, what is it called? And did any of you spot it anywhere?


----------



## mcs1111

Skirt is called oriane I think. On matchesfashion.com but I don't have anywhere to see in person...


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> I wore my olympe out for first time today. Strangers in street stopped me to compliment me on it!!  Now I am at work tying up loose ends so I can go on vacation and I am totally distracted by how pretty my blouse is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552079




Omg I don't know why I never really noticed this blouse before, but it is sooooo beautiful! It's the perfect summery top I keep looking for. Do you think it's worth the price?


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *Thanks to Straight-Laced!! * I just ordered the Edris from Farfetch in size 38 (they sent me an notification this morning).  Altho I just missed the free shipping event but I am happy that I can get one in my size.  Now I am praying that these will fit.


Yay, congrats!  Please do post pics when they arrive.  I hope they fit!  I can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## Juice

Just received this in the mail - someone tell me if it looks okay... The size is literally just fitting in comparison to the edris which are roomier.


----------



## mcs1111

jellybebe said:


> Omg I don't know why I never really noticed this blouse before, but it is sooooo beautiful! It's the perfect summery top I keep looking for. Do you think it's worth the price?




I plan to wear it quite a bit and enjoy it so yes, I think it is worth it for me!!  I have more of a problem with the sleeveless ones that cost even more but whatever you love and can afford is worth it in my opinion!!


----------



## dbaby

Juice said:


> Just received this in the mail - someone tell me if it looks okay... The size is literally just fitting in comparison to the edris which are roomier.
> 
> View attachment 2553925


That looks pretty tight. Is it comfortable to walk? I just know that I don't like it when my toes jam up against the lip of my sandals. Can you get a larger size?


----------



## Juice

[ QUOTE=dbaby;26462393]That looks pretty tight. Is it comfortable to walk? I just know that I don't like it when my toes jam up against the lip of my sandals. Can you get a larger size?[/QUOTE]

Unless someone can advise where I can get a size 38 online...


----------



## dbaby

Juice said:


> [ QUOTE=dbaby;26462393]That looks pretty tight. Is it comfortable to walk? I just know that I don't like it when my toes jam up against the lip of my sandals. Can you get a larger size?
> 
> Unless someone can advise where I can get a size 38 online...


NAP currently says there's 1 left in stock!


----------



## tonkamama

Juice said:


> Just received this in the mail - someone tell me if it looks okay... The size is literally just fitting in comparison to the edris which are roomier.
> 
> View attachment 2553925



I am sort of in the similar situation, my right big toe a bit longer.  Perfect shape is the almond toe...  Some of my CL sandals (non-almond toe shapes)  I always have to go up 1/2 size due to the fact, the straps hold my foot in place at least...  Lol.

Does it come 1/2 size, because 1 size large might be too big over all.  The toe box area does get  softer and bigger over times, I am afraid that larger size might causing your entire foot got pushed forwrd and out...


----------



## Juice

tonkamama said:


> I am sort of in the similar situation, my right big toe a bit longer.  Perfect shape is the almond toe...  Some of my CL sandals (non-almond toe shapes)  I always have to go up 1/2 size due to the fact, the straps hold my foot in place at least...  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come 1/2 size, because 1 size large might be too big over all.  The toe box area does get  softer and bigger over times, I am afraid that larger size might causing your entire foot got pushed forwrd and out...






dbaby said:


> NAP currently says there's 1 left in stock!




I just ordered the 38 from nap thanks!
 The foot groves kind of didn't sit right with my feet - not sure if it's because I wear a lot of flat shoes and have wide feet or sizing. 

Will report back


----------



## caroulemapoulen

mcs1111 said:


> Skirt is called oriane I think. On matchesfashion.com but I don't have anywhere to see in person...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jayne1

Juice said:


> I just ordered the 38 from nap thanks!
> The foot groves kind of didn't sit right with my feet - not sure if it's because I wear a lot of flat shoes and have wide feet or sizing.
> 
> Will report back


I only wear flats, have a wide foot and have the Holden slides and found they fit a bit large. 

I tried the Edris, but found them shorter and narrower, so I didn't get them.

Isn't it odd that I have the exact opposite situation than you?


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Yay, congrats!  Please do post pics when they arrive.  I hope they fit!  I can't wait to see them on you.



I will for sure...  

Still waiting for shipping information.  :snack:


----------



## stefeilnately

jellybebe said:


> Omg I don't know why I never really noticed this blouse before, but it is sooooo beautiful! It's the perfect summery top I keep looking for. Do you think it's worth the price?


I bought the Olympe from NAP Asia and havent gotten to wearing it yet. It is a very lovely piece! I collect IM's spring/summer white blouses every season and they are just too pretty to look at..lol Actually Vanessa Bruno makes blouses like these too, but somehow VB is under the radar. Here is one I bought recently and you may like it too..

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...idered-blouse-item-10646632.aspx?storeid=9444


----------



## dbaby

Juice said:


> Anyone able to feedback on the gustave shorts? Sizing wise true to size? - wanting to go for the baggy fit. Also they look really long... I don't want them to bunch up once they are rolled up. Visually hoping for something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552632


I believe this is one of our tPF members! She has the ojima and the gustave shorts in pink.


----------



## tb-purselover

stefeilnately said:


> I bought the Olympe from NAP Asia and havent gotten to wearing it yet. It is a very lovely piece! I collect IM's spring/summer white blouses every season and they are just too pretty to look at..lol Actually Vanessa Bruno makes blouses like these too, but somehow VB is under the radar. Here is one I bought recently and you may like it too..
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...idered-blouse-item-10646632.aspx?storeid=9444



I love VB as well!  I think it is nice that she is under the radar .


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> I will for sure...
> 
> Still waiting for shipping information.  :snack:


I hope they get to you fast!  Sending you fast shipping vibes.


----------



## tb-purselover

Juice said:


> Just received this in the mail - someone tell me if it looks okay... The size is literally just fitting in comparison to the edris which are roomier.
> 
> View attachment 2553925



Hmm, tough call.  I do think you should size up.  Hopefully the size 38 your ordered from NAP will work for ya!


----------



## Juice

dbaby said:


> I believe this is one of our tPF members! She has the ojima and the gustave shorts in pink.



Such a cute outfit - I would like the gustave shorts to sit lower at the crotch. Def size up I think.


----------



## Jayne1

I have a review on the wool, IM Clover peacoat, which I bought last fall

The wool is pilling, all the fibres stick out and it has an all over fuzziness and worse, it grabs the fibres from my scarves so today, for example, I was wearing my beigey/ taupe cashmere scarf and now I have beige bundles of fibres, entangled in all the protruding fibres of my pea jacket.

I brush them away every night, but it just looks bad again, after a day of wear.

I'm not unhappy I bought this coat I've worn it almost non-stop all winter but it makes me wonder if I will be happy with more IM wool pieces.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I have a review on the wool, IM Clover peacoat, which I bought last fall
> 
> The wool is pilling, all the fibres stick out and it has an all over fuzziness and worse, it grabs the fibres from my scarves so today, for example, I was wearing my beigey/ taupe cashmere scarf and now I have beige bundles of fibres, entangled in all the protruding fibres of my pea jacket.
> 
> I brush them away every night, but it just looks bad again, after a day of wear.
> 
> I'm not unhappy I bought this coat I've worn it almost non-stop all winter but it makes me wonder if I will be happy with more IM wool pieces.



Oh no, what a shame! Isn't the Clifford (our collarless one) made of the same fabric? I haven't worn it at all due to having too many winter coats in rotation. Many of her wool pieces are blended with synthetics with only approx 50% being wool, so the potential for pilling is higher.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh no, what a shame! Isn't the Clifford (our collarless one) made of the same fabric? I haven't worn it at all due to having too many winter coats in rotation. Many of her wool pieces are blended with synthetics with only approx 50% being wool, so the potential for pilling is higher.


Yes, our Clifford is the same fabric, so I expect it to wear the same, but I have to admit, I have worn that peacoat almost every day.   I love the silhouette.

IM fabric is not very good, that's the bottom line, IMO.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, our Clifford is the same fabric, so I expect it to wear the same, but I have to admit, I have worn that peacoat almost every day.   I love the silhouette.
> 
> IM fabric is not very good, that's the bottom line, IMO.


I agree, I just buy her stuff for the design. And she also uses a lot of synthetics in her mainline and at those prices, it's not worth it to me.

Anyway, thanks for the review. It's just as well that my Clifford will be one of many in rotation next year!


----------



## jellybebe

mcs1111 said:


> I plan to wear it quite a bit and enjoy it so yes, I think it is worth it for me!!  I have more of a problem with the sleeveless ones that cost even more but whatever you love and can afford is worth it in my opinion!!



I think this will be my next buy. So much for sticking to one piece this season...


----------



## jellybebe

stefeilnately said:


> I bought the Olympe from NAP Asia and havent gotten to wearing it yet. It is a very lovely piece! I collect IM's spring/summer white blouses every season and they are just too pretty to look at..lol Actually Vanessa Bruno makes blouses like these too, but somehow VB is under the radar. Here is one I bought recently and you may like it too..
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...idered-blouse-item-10646632.aspx?storeid=9444



Pretty... but I like the Olympe a bit more. It seems to be my ideal summery top.


----------



## mcs1111

jellybebe said:


> I think this will be my next buy. So much for sticking to one piece this season...



You won't regret it. I bought it and returned it, trying to be sensible as I had already gotten quite a bit for spring. I knew I had made a mistake and reordered it as soon as my size popped back up!!  I knew I needed to have it as soon as the return box was out of my hands...


----------



## dbaby

Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)


----------



## imlvholic

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836


Gorgeous! Love the color. How's the sizing, does it run big?


----------



## tonkamama

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836




Beautiful!!


----------



## dbaby

imlvholic said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color. How's the sizing, does it run big?




Thanks! I'm between 36/38 and this is a 38. It is a wider fit in the body but I have wide shoulders and I didn't think it's too oversized. Maybe the darker color helps too?


----------



## Juice

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836




Love! - I also have that romper. Great idea to layer with my white olympe.


----------



## imlvholic

dbaby said:


> Thanks! I'm between 36/38 and this is a 38. It is a wider fit in the body but I have wide shoulders and I didn't think it's too oversized. Maybe the darker color helps too?



Thanks, it looks great on you.


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> I love VB as well!  I think it is nice that she is under the radar .


Good to find a fellow fan here!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836



Gorgeous!  I think the slate blue is my favourite colour Olympe


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> I have a review on the wool, IM Clover peacoat, which I bought last fall
> 
> The wool is pilling, all the fibres stick out and it has an all over fuzziness and worse, it grabs the fibres from my scarves so today, for example, I was wearing my beigey/ taupe cashmere scarf and now I have beige bundles of fibres, entangled in all the protruding fibres of my pea jacket.
> 
> I brush them away every night, but it just looks bad again, after a day of wear.
> 
> I'm not unhappy I bought this coat I've worn it almost non-stop all winter but it makes me wonder if I will be happy with more IM wool pieces.



Oh what a shame!  At least you've had a bit of wear out of it.  I have the Clover too but I'm still looking forward to wearing it due to the upside down season thing.  Love the shape with the slim cut arms!  I'll try to take good care of it so it doesn't fuzz up.


----------



## mcs1111

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836





Your grey blue olympe is SO pretty. I love it.


----------



## dbaby

mcs1111 said:


> Your grey blue olympe is SO pretty. I love it.





Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous!  I think the slate blue is my favourite colour Olympe





tonkamama said:


> Beautiful!!





Juice said:


> Love! - I also have that romper. Great idea to layer with my white olympe.





imlvholic said:


> Thanks, it looks great on you.



Thank you ladies! I can't wait to wear it this weekend.


----------



## rocket06

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836



You not alone on the tight neck. I am considering to bring it to fit a button at the neckline.  Just makes wearinv it easier...


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836


So pretty!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> I have a review on the wool, IM Clover peacoat, which I bought last fall
> 
> The wool is pilling, all the fibres stick out and it has an all over fuzziness and worse, it grabs the fibres from my scarves so today, for example, I was wearing my beigey/ taupe cashmere scarf and now I have beige bundles of fibres, entangled in all the protruding fibres of my pea jacket.
> 
> I brush them away every night, but it just looks bad again, after a day of wear.
> 
> I'm not unhappy I bought this coat I've worn it almost non-stop all winter but it makes me wonder if I will be happy with more IM wool pieces.



That sounds exactly like a Boy Band of Outsiders pea coat I had a few years back.  Incredibly annoying for such an expensive piece (It retailed for $1500)!  But the coat fit like a dream *sigh*.  

I've had great luck with my IM wool coats.  Sorry the clover wasn't a home run!  thanks for the report- I've always really loved that style!

I


----------



## mercer

dbaby said:


> Seriously love this top. I have a lot of white tops so I got the blue grey version and it's also gorgeous. I layered it over the cotton etoile tunic that snaps into a romper from a few seasons ago. Sorry for the poor quality. My only issue is that the neck opening is pretty tight and doesn't stretch (or I have a large head)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555836



You look so great!  Very pretty!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Are you still loving the Crisi boots? I'm considering a pair... Are they comfy and how's the sizing?


----------



## imlvholic

Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~


----------



## tonkamama

It really depends on your style.  Pink is perfect for spring, but I will go with the black b/c I do not look good in pink.   



imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!


----------



## Jayne1

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!


Do you care where you are going to sit down?  I worry about that in light colours.   The pink will show the dirt, is what I mean&#8230;


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~




These look perfect on you - congrats!  I love the laces,  wrapped around the ankle is my preference.  IMO the laces make the Edris more than just a Birkenstock in a bow tie


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!



I like them both - if you love the pink you should get the pink!  I like that you can see the lattice design and frayed edges in the pink.  I would get the black, but I always love black


----------



## jellybebe

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!




Pink! Suits the details of the pant so well.


----------



## HiromiT

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!


Tough decision, both are nice for different reasons. Get the pink now and the black when it goes on sale?


----------



## Calisto2

Hi Ladies, for those of you who own the Holden slides, do you find them comfortable?  I took the plunge and ordered a pair but find the footbed kind of hard especially the instep, did yours mold to your feet?  I also feel that the run large, I'm a true 6.5, ordered a 37, my usual Marant size and feel like there's a lot of room in the toes....I'm torn I love the style but not sure of the fit, TIA!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~



Ah!  Lovely! Cute pedi, too!  

 I still haven't received my Elva's from MO!  I'm not ordering anything from them in the future- the delivery time is insanely delayed.


----------



## mercer

Calisto2 said:


> Hi Ladies, for those of you who own the Holden slides, do you find them comfortable?  I took the plunge and ordered a pair but find the footbed kind of hard especially the instep, did yours mold to your feet?  I also feel that the run large, I'm a true 6.5, ordered a 37, my usual Marant size and feel like there's a lot of room in the toes....I'm torn I love the style but not sure of the fit, TIA!



Mine are super comfortable!  The footbed is a little weird at first, but I got used to it.


----------



## Jayne1

Calisto2 said:


> Hi Ladies, for those of you who own the Holden slides, do you find them comfortable?  I took the plunge and ordered a pair but find the footbed kind of hard especially the instep, did yours mold to your feet?  I also feel that the run large, I'm a true 6.5, ordered a 37, my usual Marant size and feel like there's a lot of room in the toes....I'm torn I love the style but not sure of the fit, TIA!


I thought they ran a bit large too.

I've only worn mine around the house a bit and thought they were fine in the instep, not as cushiony as my Birks (for some reason, I thought there were a Birk variation) but they are not. They do feel comfortable, however.

I hope I can easily walk in them. Slides tend to slide back on my foot on me and I do like a strap at the back  which these do not have


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~


Oh...that...is...just gorgeous on you. The bows are such a good accent to make it more interesting. I think this is 1 that will not reach the sale, but i don't see any stores in NY have it. Where did you get it? You're making me want 1


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> It really depends on your style.  Pink is perfect for spring, but I will go with the black b/c I do not look good in pink.


Thanks for your input Tonka, I was attracted to the pink at first & I know I can pull it off, but the black is more versatile when I think of what to wear it with. 



Jayne1 said:


> Do you care where you are going to sit down?  I worry about that in light colours.   The pink will show the dirt, is what I mean





Straight-Laced said:


> I like them both - if you love the pink you should get the pink!  I like that you can see the lattice design and frayed edges in the pink.  I would get the black, but I always love black





jellybebe said:


> Pink! Suits the details of the pant so well.


I agree about the details is more visible on the pink, thats what attracted me the most. Oh lordy, this just so tough, i wonder if this style is available in the stores in NY, so i can try both. So far, i only saw it online 



HiromiT said:


> Tough decision, both are nice for different reasons. Get the pink now and the black when it goes on sale?


HitomiT, i wish i can get both  

Thanks ladies, your thoughts are very helpful  I'm going to NY next month, i'll be scouting around to try them in person. Please let me know if you see them.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> These look perfect on you - congrats!  I love the laces,  wrapped around the ankle is my preference.  IMO the laces make the Edris more than just a Birkenstock in a bow tie



*Straight-Laced ~* I am so happy that I finally got my hands to a pair.  Definitely these are my go to sandals for upcoming summer!  Now I am thinking of getting a pair of Elvas in beige color...  hehe  



mercer said:


> Ah!  Lovely! Cute pedi, too!
> 
> I still haven't received my Elva's from MO!  I'm not ordering anything from them in the future- the delivery time is insanely delayed.



*mercer ~ *so sorry that MO is delaying your order, I hope you will get shipping information soon.  Elva is definitely on my list too...    



imlvholic said:


> Oh...that...is...just gorgeous on you. The bows are such a good accent to make it more interesting. I think this is 1 that will not reach the sale, but i don't see any stores in NY have it. Where did you get it? You're making me want 1



*imlvholic ~* Edris is sold out everywhere (well as least my size)..with the help from Straight-Laced, I "back order" them from Farfetch.  I heard that IM boutique carried them as well, please give them a call.  I am sure these will look stunning on you just like the Carols!


----------



## Calisto2

Jayne1 said:


> I thought they ran a bit large too.
> 
> I've only worn mine around the house a bit and thought they were fine in the instep, not as cushiony as my Birks (for some reason, I thought there were a Birk variation) but they are not. They do feel comfortable, however.
> 
> I hope I can easily walk in them. Slides tend to slide back on my foot on me and I do like a strap at the back  which these do not have



Thanks for the info, I feel the same way, I have Birks too and these feel harder and unfortunately they are so much more $...I ordered a 36 to compare as I'm concerned I will have to always grasp my toes to keep them on.  I love the look so much but want to make sure they are truly comfy!


----------



## Calisto2

mercer said:


> Mine are super comfortable!  The footbed is a little weird at first, but I got used to it.


Thanks Mercer, I'm really looking for sandals that are stylish but that I can walk in on vacation!


----------



## Jayne1

Calisto2 said:


> Thanks for the info, I feel the same way, I have Birks too and these feel harder and unfortunately they are so much more $...I ordered a 36 to compare as I'm concerned I will have to always grasp my toes to keep them on.  I love the look so much but want to make sure they are truly comfy!


I know exactly what you mean about grasping my toes to keep them on. Mine are my size and they look right on my foot, but you never really know how walking will be until you walk in them&#8230; on the street.  It hasn't warmed up here to experiment, so I still don't know.

I tried walking in the store and around the house, but I take a longer stride on the sidewalk and I'm worried I will have to hold them on with my toes.  

Isn't it cool how Birks, with a lot less strap, stay on so perfectly?  I've worn my Birks gardening on the low hills in my backyard and they don't slide off.


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~


they look perfect on you! glad you were able to find them


----------



## ericat

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!


love the pink, the pink color is really is one of the "signatures" of the ss 2014 collection. plus you can see the all the details more clearly than on the black. i hear you though about the practicality; I was torn between the pink and black Oriane shorts and ultimately went with the black because it is such an "everyday" style. Also, I was iffy about the pink on my skintone, so maybe see if you can try it on?


----------



## imlvholic

Jayne1 said:


> I thought they ran a bit large too.
> 
> I've only worn mine around the house a bit and thought they were fine in the instep, not as cushiony as my Birks (for some reason, I thought there were a Birk variation) but they are not. They do feel comfortable, however.
> 
> 
> I hope I can easily walk in them. Slides tend to slide back on my foot on me and I do like a strap at the back  which these do not have





ericat said:


> love the pink, the pink color is really is one of the "signatures" of the ss 2014 collection. plus you can see the all the details more clearly than on the black. i hear you though about the practicality; I was torn between the pink and black Oriane shorts and ultimately went with the black because it is such an "everyday" style. Also, I was iffy about the pink on my skintone, so maybe see if you can try it on?


Thanks Erica, I'm going to check them out in person at the NY stores next month when I get there. I hope I won't like them then I don't the urge to buy  
so I can save my money for a Chanel, lol.


----------



## tb-purselover

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!



I love them in pink.  It is just the perfect color for these shorts.  But it is hard because I wear black/grey more.  So the black ones are also tempting.  I guess if I had to only get one, it would be the pink.  Because it is a spring color and I can always find black shorts.  Maybe not like this style, but black is always easy to find.



tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~



Oh Tonka!  These are gorgeous on you!!!  Congrats!  I am so glad they fit and you found your must have for this season.  If you can, please post more pictures of you wearing them from a front view?  I am curious how the look with the bow detail and the ankle ties.  Also, could you measure the insole length of the sz 38s?  I want to compare it to Straighlace's measurements of the sz 37.  Thanks!  

Are you considering anything else from this season?  I am liking the Gustave shorts and the bow tie sandals: either the Edris or Elva.  I also love Ojima top.  But probably won't seriously pull the trigger on it unless I find it onsale.  Same with the shorts.  But the sandals are very tempting...


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> *imlvholic ~* Edris is sold out everywhere (well as least my size)..with the help from Straight-Laced, I "back order" them from Farfetch.  I heard that IM boutique carried them as well, please give them a call.  I am sure these will look stunning on you just like the Carols!



I will definitely call the NY IM boutique, hope they have my size 6.
 Sandals & shorts are very appropriate for me all year round here in Hawaii, that's why I gravitate to them more. I've been wearing all my Carols & I always get compliments everytime & anywhere I go. 
The only issue for me with Edris is they're too flat for me, is it easy to walk? Do you think you can wear it all day long? Though, I really love the eye catching design just like the Carols.



tb-purselover said:


> I love them in pink.  It is just the perfect color for these shorts.  But it is hard because I wear black/grey more.  So the black ones are also tempting.  I guess if I had to only get one, it would be the pink.  Because it is a spring color and I can always find black shorts.  Maybe not like this style, but black is always easy to find.


My heart says Pink, but my conscience says black, lol...


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> they look perfect on you! glad you were able to find them



Thank you ericat!


----------



## tb-purselover

imlvholic said:


> I will definitely call the NY IM boutique, hope they have my size 6.
> Sandals & shorts are very appropriate for me all year round here in Hawaii, that's why I gravitate to them more. I've been wearing all my Carols & I always get compliments everytime & anywhere I go.
> The only issue for me with Edris is they're too flat for me, is it easy to walk? Do you think you can wear it all day long? Though, I really love the eye catching design just like the Carols.
> 
> 
> My heart says Pink, but my conscience says black, lol...



I think wearing the Edris sandals with the fringe shorts would look SO good together, imho!  How's that for enabling ?  Seriously thought, suuuuper cute.

I am having the same problem.  My heart says pink, so feminine and would be cute with a flowy white, romantic top.  The black is more edgy.  Which would be nice with a charcoal or white top, adds a twist of edginess to the outfit.  Both looks would look lovely with the Edris or Elva sandals.


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~ *I will post an outfit photo later...  Here is the measurement (pls refer to photos).  I am exactly size 8 on my left foot. HTH..

Please let me know if you want to see more pictures of the measurement.    

I've  got the Gaylord Tweed Jacket and see if I find anything else when rest go on sales.  I love the Gustave shorts but since I do not wear shorts so I  may consider the vest...  

I love both Edris or Elva.  I think Edris is really cool and edge... whereas Elva is "classy" and easier pair with her current season outfits.  

I really admire the Ojima blouse and all her silk tops this season but I only like the black color and most of them are sold out in my size ....   so I will wait and see.


----------



## tonkamama

*imlvholic ~* I say yes to the _Chanel._.  since ladies from the Chanel Forum is talking about possible price increase in April/May!ush:

It's been and going to rain on and off here so I cannot comment of the walking part.  They felt fine and comfortable when I tried them on at home.  Will report as soon as I see some sun comes up so I can give them a test drive.



imlvholic said:


> Thanks Erica, I'm going to check them out in person at the NY stores next month when I get there. I hope I won't like them then I don't the urge to buy
> *so I can save my money for a Chanel*, lol.





imlvholic said:


> I will definitely call the NY IM boutique, hope they have my size 6.
> Sandals & shorts are very appropriate for me all year round here in Hawaii, that's why I gravitate to them more. I've been wearing all my Carols & I always get compliments everytime & anywhere I go.
> The only issue for me with Edris is they're too flat for me, *is it easy to walk*?* Do you think you can wear it all day long*? Though, I really love the eye catching design just like the Carols.
> 
> 
> My heart says Pink, but my conscience says black, lol...


----------



## tb-purselover

Thank you!  That was so quick and very helpful .

I love these sandals but it looks like they may to too narrow for my feet.  I think I am going to have to try them on or find a place that allows free shipping and returns.  That will be the only way to know if they fit my feet.  From the info, it looks like a sz 37 is a best fit lengthwise, but the width might be too narrow .  I wish I lived near a IM boutique.

Love the Gaylord!  Such a nice fit on that jacket.  Now you have me considering the vest version on the Gustave shorts too.  Hmmm... I need to figure out what I will reach for/wear more often.  The shorts are vest.




tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ *I will post an outfit photo later...  Here is the measurement (pls refer to photos).  I am exactly size 8 on my left foot. HTH..
> 
> Please let me know if you want to see more pictures of the measurement.
> 
> I've  got the Gaylord Tweed Jacket and see if I find anything else when rest go on sales.  I love the Gustave shorts but since I do not wear shorts so I  may consider the vest...
> 
> I love both Edris or Elva.  I think Edris is really cool and edge... whereas Elva is "classy" and easier pair with her current season outfits.
> 
> I really admire the Ojima blouse and all her silk tops this season but I only like the black color and most of them are sold out in my size ....   so I will wait and see.


----------



## imlvholic

tb-purselover said:


> I think wearing the Edris sandals with the fringe shorts would look SO good together, imho!  How's that for enabling ?  Seriously thought, suuuuper cute.
> 
> I am having the same problem.  My heart says pink, so feminine and would be cute with a flowy white, romantic top.  The black is more edgy.  Which would be nice with a charcoal or white top, adds a twist of edginess to the outfit.  Both looks would look lovely with the Edris or Elva sandals.


OMGoodness you, you're so bad... I can only imagine. You're descriptions giving me goose bumps! tsk...tsk...tsk..


----------



## Juice

Got my holdens in 38 - so much better! Wearing the edris in 37 for comparison. 

Excuse the ug feet...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~ *I will post an outfit photo later...  Here is the measurement (pls refer to photos).  I am exactly size 8 on my left foot. HTH..
> 
> Please let me know if you want to see more pictures of the measurement.
> 
> I've  got the Gaylord Tweed Jacket and see if I find anything else when rest go on sales.  I love the Gustave shorts but since I do not wear shorts so I  may consider the vest...
> 
> I love both Edris or Elva.  I think Edris is really cool and edge... whereas Elva is "classy" and easier pair with her current season outfits.
> 
> I really admire the Ojima blouse and all her silk tops this season but I only like the black color and most of them are sold out in my size ....   so I will wait and see.


The more I see these, the more I think I want them!


----------



## Jayne1

Juice said:


> View attachment 2560676
> 
> 
> Got my holdens in 38 - so much better! Wearing the edris in 37 for comparison.
> 
> Excuse the ug feet...


I like both -- which do yo like better?  I have the Holdens and am not sure if now I should get another IM sandal!

Have you walked much, in both?


----------



## jellybebe

Editorial featuring the Morleys...


----------



## tb-purselover

Juice said:


> View attachment 2560676
> 
> 
> Got my holdens in 38 - so much better! Wearing the edris in 37 for comparison.
> 
> Excuse the ug feet...



So helpful!  Thanks for posting comparison photos.  So the holdens you needed to size up.  But the edris you purchased your true size?  You are a true size 7/fr37?  I think you mentioned it earlier, but I've forgotten.  Forgive me!

Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Editorial featuring the Morleys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561577



Oh, so pretty and I love these romantic tops with these mocs and sandals.  Le sigh.  If only I had an unlimited shoe budget.  I want these so much too!


----------



## imlvholic

I agree, the Edris looks narrow & I am on the wide side too. The sides of my feet maybe hanging on top of the ledges that may cause uncomfort. Too bad it's gonna be a hard find to try them in person


----------



## pr1nc355

COPENHAGEN said:


> Are you still loving the Crisi boots? I'm considering a pair... Are they comfy and how's the sizing?



I got mine a month ago.  I wear them a lot, mostly with jeans.  The sizing runs a little big.  I normally wear 37.5, and I got these in a 37.  They're not comfy enough to wear when you have to walk a lot, but for short distances, they're OK.


----------



## ericat

tb-purselover said:


> Thank you!  That was so quick and very helpful .
> 
> I love these sandals but it looks like they may to too narrow for my feet.  I think I am going to have to try them on or find a place that allows free shipping and returns.  That will be the only way to know if they fit my feet.  From the info, it looks like a sz 37 is a best fit lengthwise, but the width might be too narrow .  I wish I lived near a IM boutique.
> 
> Love the Gaylord!  Such a nice fit on that jacket.  Now you have me considering the vest version on the Gustave shorts too.  Hmmm... I need to figure out what I will reach for/wear more often.  The shorts are vest.


i have the edris in a 37 with wide feet. The sides of my feet go to the edges of the shoe, but it doesn't really bother me even though there's a lip on the shoe. I walked around in them a lot today and they were quite comfortable. One thing, the leather straps become untied easily and I got tired of stopping to retie them so I just wore them without the straps for the rest of the day. Love these sandals! No idea where any of you are but Elizabeth Charles called me last Friday saying that they received them (I already bought them from the IM boutique)


----------



## tb-purselover

ericat said:


> i have the edris in a 37 with wide feet. The sides of my feet go to the edges of the shoe, but it doesn't really bother me even though there's a lip on the shoe. I walked around in them a lot today and they were quite comfortable. One thing, the leather straps become untied easily and I got tired of stopping to retie them so I just wore them without the straps for the rest of the day. Love these sandals! No idea where any of you are but Elizabeth Charles called me last Friday saying that they received them (I already bought them from the IM boutique)




Thanks for the tip and feedback that they are comfortable with wide feet.  I hope they work for me!

Yay, I am about 40 minutes away from Elizabeth Charles (no traffic).  I saw they had  them and was planning on making a special trip.  I called to confirm on  Sat that they have my size and will hold them until I get up there this  week.  Keeping my fingers crossed.  I hate making a special trip.  But these sandals are so cute it might be worth the trip.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share... 

Thanks for letting me share...

The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.  




with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....




no straps showing....


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.



Tonka, you are one hot mama! I always love your IM mod pics!!


----------



## muamua

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


you look fabulous!


----------



## Juice

imlvholic said:


> Ladies, do you think the pastels for spring such as the pink is a smart choice? The reason why I ask because I've been eyeing on the Gustave shorts since the last time I saw it on the runway pics & I'm turn between the pink & black. I really love the pink, but is the black more classic & worth investing? What do you fashion forward ladies think?  HELP!!!




FYI I just got the gustave in pink. Sized up as I wanted the real baggy drop crotch look otherwise I could have gone my usual size 36.


----------



## Juice




----------



## Juice

tb-purselover said:


> So helpful!  Thanks for posting comparison photos.  So the holdens you needed to size up.  But the edris you purchased your true size?  You are a true size 7/fr37?  I think you mentioned it earlier, but I've forgotten.  Forgive me!
> 
> Thanks!



Yep I'm a true 37. The two sandals are quite different styles so I guess depends on the rest of your outfit?

I compared the two size wise and came to the conclusion it was as a result of the edges of the holden foot bed being chunkier and more defined.

Not sure if my post makes sense...


----------



## Juice

Jayne1 said:


> I like both -- which do yo like better?  I have the Holdens and am not sure if now I should get another IM sandal!
> 
> Have you walked much, in both?



The holdens take a bit to get used to as the footbed is quite defined similar to the birkenstocks whereas the edris are flatter.


----------



## Julide

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....



I have this Etoile dress!! It is fab!! Congrats on all your purchases!!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


These clothes were made for you!  

(But you're continuing to stand so close to the stairs!)


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


Wow Tonka!!!  You look amazing.  Well, if these sandals look half way as nice on me as they do on you then I am sold.  Thanks for sharing!




Juice said:


> View attachment 2561994



Oh, sooo pretty.  Thanks for sharing the sizing info.  I want.  Hopefully they make it to sale.


----------



## tb-purselover

Juice said:


> Yep I'm a true 37. The two sandals are quite different styles so I guess depends on the rest of your outfit?
> 
> I compared the two size wise and came to the conclusion it was as a result of the edges of the *holden foot bed being chunkier and more defined.
> 
> Not sure if my post makes sense*...



Yep, totally makes sense.  Thank you!


----------



## am2022

nice tonka... loving this on you..


tonkamama said:


> Thanks to ericat and Straight-Laced for helping me find the Edris!! I love them and my regular size 38 fits just fine.  Personally I like to wear Edris with straps....so cool~


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies...  

*HiromiT & **muamua ~ *Thank you for your sweet comments.  *

Jayne1 ~* I know and I always made sure I don't tip over ...good thing that I was wearing Edris.    

*Julide ~*  Now I have the perfect sandals for the dress.  

*tb-purselover ~* Please share how you like the Edris or Elvas.  I may consider getting the Elvas in tan color.  



HiromiT said:


> Tonka, you are one hot mama! I always love your IM mod pics!!





muamua said:


> you look fabulous!





Julide said:


> I have this Etoile dress!! It is fab!! Congrats on all your purchases!!





Jayne1 said:


> These clothes were made for you!
> 
> (But you're continuing to stand so close to the stairs!)





tb-purselover said:


> Wow Tonka!!!  You look amazing.  Well, if these sandals look half way as nice on me as they do on you then I am sold.  Thanks for sharing!





amacasa said:


> nice tonka... loving this on you..


----------



## tonkamama

Juice said:


> View attachment 2561994



So cute on you.  I wish I am younger so I can wear these super cute shorts and skirts.


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


Careful! don't fall back!!!  LOve the sandals so much. Thanks for the pics, very tempting... Your feet looks perfect fit, is it on the narrow side?  Now, the problem is finding my size 



Juice said:


> View attachment 2561994


Very pretty Juice, what size are you? Do you mind taking a picture with it unrolled?


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> Careful! don't fall back!!!  LOve the sandals so much. Thanks for the pics, very tempting... Your feet looks perfect fit, is it on the narrow side?  Now, the problem is finding my size
> 
> 
> Very pretty Juice, what size are you? Do you mind taking a picture with it unrolled?



*imlvholic ~ *Thank you...  yes I always made sure I don't tip over or falling back when I took photos in front of my big mirror on the stairs....  I would say Edris are in the narrower fit comparing with my Valentino rockstud sandals, I am medium size so barely fitted I guess.  I wonder maybe size 39 will give me some extra room but I worry it will make me feel like wearing a pair of scuba fins.


----------



## legaldiva

I love the Sailor boots (late to this trend, I know).  Can you tell me about sizing?  I'm a true 8.5, and usually take a 39.5 in CL.  39 in Manolo BB pumps.

Can I do a 39 in IM boots?


----------



## legaldiva

legaldiva said:


> I love the Sailor boots (late to this trend, I know). Can you tell me about sizing? I'm a true 8.5, and usually take a 39.5 in CL. 39 in Manolo BB pumps.
> 
> Can I do a 39 in IM boots?


 
Sorry--I found the IM boots thread & can't edit my post to delete.  Thanks!


----------



## sparksinspring

Do any of you have the wool embellished jacket from last season? I really like the length and style of this jacket! What do you think, is it a classic piece for everyday wear?

images.mytheresa.com/media/catalog/product/cache/common/image/1000x1000/37d49b3abc935bba770ba9644caf8a19/P/0/P00069994-Jewel-studded-wool-jacket--BUNDLE_1.jpg


----------



## stefeilnately

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....



Looking so haute!! That cotton dress is perfect on you!


----------



## pr1nc355

If I wait a couple of weeks on buying the Olympe top, would I be too late?  Are they selling out now?  

I'm also thinking of getting the Pulmeti top (which isn't in the stores yet), but I may be just as happy with the Olympe, which is a few hundred $ cheaper.  However, if possible, I want to try on both before I make my decision.


----------



## jellybebe

pr1nc355 said:


> If I wait a couple of weeks on buying the Olympe top, would I be too late?  Are they selling out now?
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting the Pulmeti top (which isn't in the stores yet), but I may be just as happy with the Olympe, which is a few hundred $ cheaper.  However, if possible, I want to try on both before I make my decision.




I'm planning to get the Olympe too! Hopefully it doesn't sell out. I don't think it will sell out that fast, there is still stock left on NAP and other sites.


----------



## ericat

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


Great outfits and the sandals go with everything! IM jackets look like they are made for you, they are cut perfectly for you.

On another note, I received the Oriane shorts in black yesterday and I love them. They look like a skirt but with the practicality of shorts. NAP just uploaded the pink, which I love, though 34 and 36 are sold out already.


----------



## tb-purselover

ericat said:


> Great outfits and the sandals go with everything! IM jackets look like they are made for you, they are cut perfectly for you.
> 
> On another note, I received the Oriane shorts in black yesterday and I love them. They look like a skirt but with the practicality of shorts. NAP just uploaded the pink, which I love, though 34 and 36 are sold out already.



Completely sold out now.  Literally in seconds after you posted!  I would love to see your mod pics on them.  They look cute, but might be too short for me.  I need more coverage .

I just got my black edris sandals.  Loooove them!  No pics from me though I have not done my nails yet for the spring.  But they are so very cute!  I am glad I got them.  I am a true 37 in these.  The 38 flopped around on my feet and they didn't have any 36 left.  Even if they did, it would have been too short.

I ended up getting them off Farfetch, even though I tried them on in the city.  I was able to save a few bucks and when I got notification from Farfetch I jumped on them.


----------



## jellybebe

ericat said:


> Great outfits and the sandals go with everything! IM jackets look like they are made for you, they are cut perfectly for you.
> 
> On another note, I received the Oriane shorts in black yesterday and I love them. They look like a skirt but with the practicality of shorts. NAP just uploaded the pink, which I love, though 34 and 36 are sold out already.




The Oriane skorts look so cute! I love how they look paired with the Ojima like on the runway. They would be cute with the Olympe too.


----------



## imlvholic

tb-purselover said:


> Completely sold out now.  Literally in seconds after you posted!  I would love to see your mod pics on them.  They look cute, but might be too short for me.  I need more coverage .
> 
> I just got my black edris sandals.  Loooove them!  No pics from me though I have not done my nails yet for the spring.  But they are so very cute!  I am glad I got them.  I am a true 37 in these.  The 38 flopped around on my feet and they didn't have any 36 left.  Even if they did, it would have been too short.
> 
> I ended up getting them off Farfetch, even though I tried them on in the city.  I was able to save a few bucks and when I got notification from Farfetch I jumped on them.


Tb, I really appreciate the feedback on Edris, I just ordered from Farfetch too, all of a sudden they got the 36 in stock. Hope it fits  Now, my budget for Chanel WOC had been sabotaged


----------



## tonkamama

stefeilnately said:


> Looking so haute!! That cotton dress is perfect on you!



Thank you *stefeilnately * 



ericat said:


> Great outfits and the sandals go with everything! IM jackets look like they are made for you, they are cut perfectly for you.
> 
> On another note, I received the Oriane shorts in black yesterday and I love them. They look like a skirt but with the practicality of shorts. NAP just uploaded the pink, which I love, though 34 and 36 are sold out already.



*ericat ~ *Thank you. Please post picture of your Oriane shorts.  These are flying out of everywhere like hot cakes.


----------



## tonkamama

*tb-purselover ~* I am so glad you "love" these Edris and found your size via Farfetch    Farfetch has much better price point and shipping is easy and quick!  




tb-purselover said:


> Completely sold out now.  Literally in seconds after you posted!  I would love to see your mod pics on them.  They look cute, but might be too short for me.  I need more coverage .
> 
> I just got my black edris sandals.  Loooove them!  No pics from me though I have not done my nails yet for the spring.  But they are so very cute!  I am glad I got them.  I am a true 37 in these.  The 38 flopped around on my feet and they didn't have any 36 left.  Even if they did, it would have been too short.
> 
> I ended up getting them off Farfetch, even though I tried them on in the city.  I was able to save a few bucks and when I got notification from Farfetch I jumped on them.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> Ladies...  here are some mod pictures to share...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...
> 
> The black cotton  "dress" is by IM Etoile I think it was from couple seasons ago, it was my treasure hunt at my local NM LC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with roll up zillah jeans showing straps....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no straps showing....


Hiya friends...I have missed a lot and I am so glad to see your mod pics, tonka dear!
Those shoes are tdf on you...and your feet, I am envious
I shall be back soon, to catch up and just show what I got (I have been quiet but not quite a good girl...)


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Hiya friends...I have missed a lot and I am so glad to see your mod pics, tonka dear!
> Those shoes are tdf on you...and your feet, I am envious
> I shall be back soon, to catch up and just show what I got (I have been quiet but not quite a good girl...)




Welcome back! Excited to see what you got!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Hiya friends...I have missed a lot and I am so glad to see your mod pics, tonka dear!
> Those shoes are tdf on you...and your feet, I am envious
> I shall be back soon, to catch up and just show what I got (I have been quiet but not quite a good girl...)



Thank you flower71!   Geat to see your posting.  Please show us what you've got dear.  I always enjoy and inspired by your mod pictures.


----------



## tb-purselover

tonkamama said:


> *tb-purselover ~* I am so glad you "love" these Edris and found your size via Farfetch    Farfetch has much better price point and shipping is easy and quick!


Thank you!  I am really happy with them.  You were a tremendous help  in sizing.



imlvholic said:


> Tb, I really appreciate the feedback on Edris, I just ordered from Farfetch too, all of a sudden they got the 36 in stock. Hope it fits  Now, my budget for Chanel WOC had been sabotaged



You are welcome.  I am always happy to help.



flower71 said:


> Hiya friends...I have missed a lot and I am so glad to see your mod pics, tonka dear!
> Those shoes are tdf on you...and your feet, I am envious
> I shall be back soon, to catch up and just show what I got (I have been quiet but not quite a good girl...)


Ooh, please do post some pics of what you purchased.  I would love to see them!


----------



## marmic

Anyone know where I can find the ojima top in white in size 38?  Many thanks.


----------



## bbagsforever

Straight-Laced said:


> Gorgeous!  I think the slate blue is my favourite colour Olympe


I agree- I just bought the sleeveless version in the slate blue/grey combo. Can't wait for it to get warm enough for me to wear it!


----------



## bbagsforever

I just bought these pieces, can't wait to wear them!
Randall cotton trouser
Ojima top
Black/white Poppy heels


----------



## monkyjib

Hi all, I'm considering the Kady jacket. I'm typically size AU8-10/ US4. Would size 38 fit me? Or should I go with 36 according to the size chart on la garconne?!


----------



## ms.manhatten

Thinking of taking the plunge and buying the Ojima top either in pink or slate. Trying to justify it's price tag though! Does it make non-tall average size ppl look preggers? Anyone with the top - do you absolutely love it and think it's worth it??? Or am I just in love with the idea of it??


----------



## cakegirl

I knows it's kind of simple, but i just received the Xana top and it is very cute. It is a good cross between a peasant blouse and a regular button down.

Also I would really love feedback on the Randall trousers, Soni blouse, Safi blouse and Jagger dress. I am petite and I'm worried they will overwhelm me.


----------



## ericat

monkyjib said:


> Hi all, I'm considering the Kady jacket. I'm typically size AU8-10/ US4. Would size 38 fit me? Or should I go with 36 according to the size chart on la garconne?!


I'm not familiar with AU sizes, but based on the US size I think you would be a 38.


----------



## mcs1111

monkyjib said:


> Hi all, I'm considering the Kady jacket. I'm typically size AU8-10/ US4. Would size 38 fit me? Or should I go with 36 according to the size chart on la garconne?!




I am typically a 0, only size up every so often for my athletic shoulders. I took a 34.  I think a 38 would be your size based on US4.


----------



## monkyjib

ericat said:


> I'm not familiar with AU sizes, but based on the US size I think you would be a 38.







mcs1111 said:


> I am typically a 0, only size up every so often for my athletic shoulders. I took a 34.  I think a 38 would be your size based on US4.




Many thanks to both of you. Really appreciate it!


----------



## Lolali

ms.manhatten said:


> Thinking of taking the plunge and buying the Ojima top either in pink or slate. Trying to justify it's price tag though! Does it make non-tall average size ppl look preggers? Anyone with the top - do you absolutely love it and think it's worth it??? Or am I just in love with the idea of it??




I'm a us 0-2 and took a 36, which fits a bit snug on me. Would suggest 38 for u too.


----------



## Julide

cakegirl said:


> I knows it's kind of simple, but i just received the Xana top and it is very cute. It is a good cross between a peasant blouse and a regular button down.
> 
> Also I would really love feedback on the Randall trousers, Soni blouse, Safi blouse and Jagger dress. I am petite and I'm worried they will overwhelm me.



This is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Princess D

bbagsforever said:


> I just bought these pieces, can't wait to wear them!
> 
> Randall cotton trouser
> 
> Ojima top
> 
> Black/white Poppy heels




Can I ask what size is your ojima top? Is the cut big?  I am always a day or two too slow and they are always sold out.  I wear IM dresses in 36 and they are a little loose.  I'm wondering  should I order size 34 since it's available on matches now.  TIA..


----------



## bbagsforever

Princess D said:


> Can I ask what size is your ojima top? Is the cut big?  I am always a day or two too slow and they are always sold out.  I wear IM dresses in 36 and they are a little loose.  I'm wondering  should I order size 34 since it's available on matches now.  TIA..



I am usually a 36 and this is the size I bought...the cut is quite loose intentionally.


----------



## bbagsforever

ms.manhatten said:


> Thinking of taking the plunge and buying the Ojima top either in pink or slate. Trying to justify it's price tag though! Does it make non-tall average size ppl look preggers? Anyone with the top - do you absolutely love it and think it's worth it??? Or am I just in love with the idea of it??


I have it in grey and I love it....it is a little loose, verging on pregnancy style, but depends how you style it. It is very feminine and the details are great!


----------



## bbagsforever

cakegirl said:


> I knows it's kind of simple, but i just received the Xana top and it is very cute. It is a good cross between a peasant blouse and a regular button down.
> 
> Also I would really love feedback on the Randall trousers, Soni blouse, Safi blouse and Jagger dress. I am petite and I'm worried they will overwhelm me.


The Randall trousers are amazing, but I do think would have to be worn with a heel unless you are quite tall. I am planning to wear mine this weekend so will post pics so you can see...I am 5'10.


----------



## monkyjib

Not sure if this is the right place to post.. But could u please have a look whether this Kady jacket is authentic? Thx so much


----------



## dbaby

monkyjib said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post.. But could u please have a look whether this Kady jacket is authentic? Thx so much
> View attachment 2574078
> View attachment 2574080
> View attachment 2574081
> View attachment 2574082
> View attachment 2574083


Looks good to me!


----------



## mcs1111

Does anybody know how the "poop" flats fit?  Unfortunate name...they are the ones that look like poppy but flat. 

I am a 5.5/35.5 and very narrow foot. My 36 dickers are roomy but ok with a thick insole. 36 Bobby's are perfect.    Trying to figure out if a 36 will fall off of me or not. Worried about length with pointy toe on 35 though. Any input from anyone who has tried on?


----------



## cakegirl

bbagsforever said:


> The Randall trousers are amazing, but I do think would have to be worn with a heel unless you are quite tall. I am planning to wear mine this weekend so will post pics so you can see...I am 5'10.



Thanks, I'm not going to even bother. I'm 5'3 and size 0, they will probably swallow me!


----------



## monkyjib

dbaby said:


> Looks good to me!




Thank you


----------



## jellybebe

Such an adorable outfit... Ouma top and Oriane skort. I don't know which piece I would rather have... Probably the skorts. I am considering them, since I bought a pair of Etoile skorts and they are such a summer staple for me.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellybebe said:


> Such an adorable outfit... Ouma top and Oriane skort. I don't know which piece I would rather have... Probably the skorts. I am considering them, since I bought a pair of Etoile skorts and they are such a summer staple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575573




Suuuper cute!!   They look perfect together.  I really shouldn't be in this tread. It makes me spend too much lol.


----------



## Princess D

bbagsforever said:


> I am usually a 36 and this is the size I bought...the cut is quite loose intentionally.




Thanks!  I ordered the top in 34.  It arrived today and fits perfectly.  The 36 would have been too big.  I'm going to debut it tomorrow


----------



## Mia Bella

jellybebe said:


> Such an adorable outfit... Ouma top and Oriane skort. I don't know which piece I would rather have... Probably the skorts. I am considering them, since I bought a pair of Etoile skorts and they are such a summer staple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575573



This thread is so dangerous and that's why I try to avoid it and now here I am wanting the Oriane skort. Why does IM have to be so expensive?!?!?!?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!

That skort is so flipping awesome I can barely handle it. I need to go.


I'm leaving now.


----------



## jellybebe

Mia Bella said:


> This thread is so dangerous and that's why I try to avoid it and now here I am wanting the Oriane skort. Why does IM have to be so expensive?!?!?!?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That skort is so flipping awesome I can barely handle it. I need to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaving now.




I know! I hate how expensive everything is. I opted not to get the Olympe top because of the cost, but I don't know how I am going to resist these skorts.


----------



## tonkamama

tb-purselover said:


> Suuuper cute!!   They look perfect together.  I really shouldn't be in this tread. It makes me spend too much lol.




Agree... so bad for my wallet!!   I am leaving this thread now...  will be back during sales!


----------



## ericat

jellybebe said:


> Such an adorable outfit... Ouma top and Oriane skort. I don't know which piece I would rather have... Probably the skorts. I am considering them, since I bought a pair of Etoile skorts and they are such a summer staple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575573


Get the Oriane! I have them in black and have already gotten a ton of use out of them. For a really similar, but more budget friendly, look, I've been pairing the Oriane skorts with the Madewell memento tank that someone on this board recommended forgot who (thank you to that person!). And then today I got the pink Olympe top via farfetch. so much for behaving!

And agreed, I took the plunge on the shorts because I have the Etoile Salome shorts from last spring that I wear all the time.


----------



## dbaby

ericat said:


> Get the Oriane! I have them in black and have already gotten a ton of use out of them. For a really similar, but more budget friendly, look, I've been pairing the Oriane skorts with the Madewell memento tank that someone on this board recommended forgot who (thank you to that person!). And then today I got the pink Olympe top via farfetch. so much for behaving!
> 
> And agreed, I took the plunge on the shorts because I have the Etoile Salome shorts from last spring that I wear all the time.




She needs to bring back those easy cotton shorts and rompers again! So versatile and way more affordable. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## jellybebe

ericat said:


> Get the Oriane! I have them in black and have already gotten a ton of use out of them. For a really similar, but more budget friendly, look, I've been pairing the Oriane skorts with the Madewell memento tank that someone on this board recommended forgot who (thank you to that person!). And then today I got the pink Olympe top via farfetch. so much for behaving!
> 
> And agreed, I took the plunge on the shorts because I have the Etoile Salome shorts from last spring that I wear all the time.




Me too! (The Salome skorts). I don't know if I can resist the Orianes but at the same time I don't know how I can live with myself if I drop that much cash.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies
As promised, here are pics of the Kerlen jacket and Randall trousers.
The trousers do look better with a heel, but I was walking around all day so went for a sneaker instead.
Love both these pieces, the jacket in particular!


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> Such an adorable outfit... Ouma top and Oriane skort. I don't know which piece I would rather have... Probably the skorts. I am considering them, since I bought a pair of Etoile skorts and they are such a summer staple for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575573


Love this!


----------



## tb-purselover

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies
> As promised, here are pics of the Kerlen jacket and Randall trousers.
> The trousers do look better with a heel, but I was walking around all day so went for a sneaker instead.
> Love both these pieces, the jacket in particular!



You look great!  Love the jacket on you.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mcs1111

ericat said:


> Get the Oriane! I have them in black and have already gotten a ton of use out of them. For a really similar, but more budget friendly, look, I've been pairing the Oriane skorts with the Madewell memento tank that someone on this board recommended forgot who (thank you to that person!). And then today I got the pink Olympe top via farfetch. so much for behaving!
> 
> And agreed, I took the plunge on the shorts because I have the Etoile Salome shorts from last spring that I wear all the time.




That might have been me!! I bought my daughter (and myself) the madewell memento tank and the mango Tshirt top that is a nod to the ojima.  She looks darling and is thrilled to "match" me.


----------



## ericat

mcs1111 said:


> That might have been me!! I bought my daughter (and myself) the madewell memento tank and the mango Tshirt top that is a nod to the ojima.  She looks darling and is thrilled to "match" me.



thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.


----------



## mcs1111

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.




I love those-- they look great on you and you can wear them with absolutely everything!!


----------



## tb-purselover

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.


OMGosh so cool.  I love it.  I want so much!


----------



## jellybebe

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.




So cute! And the top matches perfectly!


----------



## arguspeace

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.




Adorable from head to toe!!!


----------



## imlvholic

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.


The whole outfit looks great, esp love the Edris sandals. I still have to pick up mine from DHL. Edris is a real head turner, I can't wait to wear mine


----------



## tonkamama

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.



*ericat...  I love the entire look!!  *


----------



## bbagsforever

ericat said:


> thanks for the Madewell rec! I've had a gift certificate to Madewell for the last year so it was ideal. Here's a pic of the black Oriane shorts (with the madewell top and Edris sandals) on a very average height person with relatively short legs. Agreed, it is a lot of $ for a pair of shorts, but I figure I will get a lot more wear out of them vs. say a dress. And it is quite short, but somehow because they have shorts underneath, I feel less self conscious. Only complaint is that it wrinkles easily, this pic is after a day of sitting on the floor, its a bit wrinkled.


Love them, they look amazing!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is another pic of the Gabe jacket, such a great staple!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Here is another pic of the Gabe jacket, such a great staple!


Gorgeous!


----------



## frankiextah

Hi everyone! Just wondering if I am a true 38 in all IM sneakers (betty, bobby and bekket), should I be a 38 or 39 in the holden sandals? TIA !!


----------



## dbaby

Has anyone in the US received a duty bill from farfetch before? I was under the impression that they had DDP and their website policy states that we shouldn't receive a bill again. I just received one from my order last month. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## saira1214

dbaby said:


> Has anyone in the US received a duty bill from farfetch before? I was under the impression that they had DDP and their website policy states that we shouldn't receive a bill again. I just received one from my order last month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Just contact them and send them a copy of the bill. They will take care of it.


----------



## pr1nc355

I went to the IM boutique in West Hollywood over the weekend, and they were just about cleaned out of the popular runway pieces.  No Olympe blouses at all, in any size or color.  They had the Odelle cami and very limited sizes in the Obira dress (which they had only in white), Heron dress (only in pink; the SA told me they had it in black, but it was actually the V-neck dress).  They said they're not expecting any more sizes of these items, but expect to get other runway pieces in soon.

I went to Barneys Beverly Hills last night and found out they just got a huge shipment of runway pieces that day!  They had the Olympe blouse, but no white in 38 (they had 2 and already sold them).  They had the Obira dress in black and white.  The white was nice, but it's too sheer for me, and I don't want to deal with worrying about the underwear issue.  They had all sizes in both black and white, as of 6pm last night.  

One of the reasons I didn't buy IM before was cuz I had read that her pieces didn't work for women with shapes like mine (hourglass, curvy), and I thought I'd be SOL with this collection, but some pieces actually work for me.  The Olympe blouse, unfortunately, isn't one.  The Obira dress did work for me, so I got it in black.  I'm thinking the Plumeti, the embroidered blouse, would be more flattering on me cuz it's cut closer to the body.  I'm hoping the WeHo boutique will be getting that.  Oh, and the material of the items in this collection is delicate, so beware of snags, etc. I did see some on a Cyan skirt, and this was a $2400 item!  I tend to be very picky about details, so I asked to see both size 38s in the black Obira dress before I bought it and decided the one I got had less snags.  But then again, I tend to be very picky, so it wasn't as if the other one had a lot and to someone not as picky as me, it might be totally fine.  Not sure if she's saying this to get quick sales, but the SA told me she expects that most of the IM runway stuff will be sold within a week.

Here's a couple of modeling pics of me in the dress:







In the 2nd one, you can see my new Hermes kelly dog bracelet, the other pick-me-up item I bought last night to make up for the crappy day I had yesterday


----------



## jellybebe

pr1nc355 said:


> I went to the IM boutique in West Hollywood over the weekend, and they were just about cleaned out of the popular runway pieces.  No Olympe blouses at all, in any size or color.  They had the Odelle cami and very limited sizes in the Obira dress (which they had only in white), Heron dress (only in pink; the SA told me they had it in black, but it was actually the V-neck dress).  They said they're not expecting any more sizes of these items, but expect to get other runway pieces in soon.
> 
> I went to Barneys Beverly Hills last night and found out they just got a huge shipment of runway pieces that day!  They had the Olympe blouse, but no white in 38 (they had 2 and already sold them).  They had the Obira dress in black and white.  The white was nice, but it's too sheer for me, and I don't want to deal with worrying about the underwear issue.  They had all sizes in both black and white, as of 6pm last night.
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't buy IM before was cuz I had read that her pieces didn't work for women with shapes like mine (hourglass, curvy), and I thought I'd be SOL with this collection, but some pieces actually work for me.  The Olympe blouse, unfortunately, isn't one.  The Obira dress did work for me, so I got it in black.  I'm thinking the Plumeti, the embroidered blouse, would be more flattering on me cuz it's cut closer to the body.  I'm hoping the WeHo boutique will be getting that.  Oh, and the material of the items in this collection is delicate, so beware of snags, etc. I did see some on a Cyan skirt, and this was a $2400 item!  I tend to be very picky about details, so I asked to see both size 38s in the black Obira dress before I bought it and decided the one I got had less snags.  But then again, I tend to be very picky, so it wasn't as if the other one had a lot and to someone not as picky as me, it might be totally fine.  Not sure if she's saying this to get quick sales, but the SA told me she expects that most of the IM runway stuff will be sold within a week.
> 
> Here's a couple of modeling pics of me in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2nd one, you can see my new Hermes kelly dog bracelet, the other pick-me-up item I bought last night to make up for the crappy day I had yesterday




You look great! I have curves too and love IM. Some of the pieces definitely don't work on me, but I love her jackets and shoes. Did you actually get a chance to try on the Olympe? Curious about how it works on someone with curves.


----------



## pr1nc355

jellybebe said:


> You look great! I have curves too and love IM. Some of the pieces definitely don't work on me, but I love her jackets and shoes. Did you actually get a chance to try on the Olympe? Curious about how it works on someone with curves.



Thanks!  ITA on the IM jackets and shoes.  I definitely plan to build my collection with more of those.  Yes, I did try the Olympe.  Unfortunately, I didn't like how it looked on me.  It made me look 3x bigger and shapeless when I wore it loose.  Then I tried tucking it in like Daria Werbowy did in the ad, and it made my already-noticeable hips stand out way more.  Such a pretty blouse, but on me, it would've been just a $700 mistake


----------



## ericat

Such a pretty dress and looks great on you! thanks for the store reports, those are my two "home" stores; I was mulling a trip this afternoon but you saved me a trip!

thank all you ladies for the kind words, love this group!

also, got the olympe in pink yesterday, my last splurge of the season. it is quite voluminous, I got it in my regular size 36 but could have sized down. Not a big deal though, it's a pretty, breezy, easy top, and I love the little ruffle details. I also love the Ojima top a lot, tried it on in the boutique, but ultimately went with the Olympe because I can wear it more days out of the year here. Ojima I definitely preferred in a size down because of the bib like front.  



pr1nc355 said:


> I went to the IM boutique in West Hollywood over the weekend, and they were just about cleaned out of the popular runway pieces.  No Olympe blouses at all, in any size or color.  They had the Odelle cami and very limited sizes in the Obira dress (which they had only in white), Heron dress (only in pink; the SA told me they had it in black, but it was actually the V-neck dress).  They said they're not expecting any more sizes of these items, but expect to get other runway pieces in soon.
> 
> I went to Barneys Beverly Hills last night and found out they just got a huge shipment of runway pieces that day!  They had the Olympe blouse, but no white in 38 (they had 2 and already sold them).  They had the Obira dress in black and white.  The white was nice, but it's too sheer for me, and I don't want to deal with worrying about the underwear issue.  They had all sizes in both black and white, as of 6pm last night.
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't buy IM before was cuz I had read that her pieces didn't work for women with shapes like mine (hourglass, curvy), and I thought I'd be SOL with this collection, but some pieces actually work for me.  The Olympe blouse, unfortunately, isn't one.  The Obira dress did work for me, so I got it in black.  I'm thinking the Plumeti, the embroidered blouse, would be more flattering on me cuz it's cut closer to the body.  I'm hoping the WeHo boutique will be getting that.  Oh, and the material of the items in this collection is delicate, so beware of snags, etc. I did see some on a Cyan skirt, and this was a $2400 item!  I tend to be very picky about details, so I asked to see both size 38s in the black Obira dress before I bought it and decided the one I got had less snags.  But then again, I tend to be very picky, so it wasn't as if the other one had a lot and to someone not as picky as me, it might be totally fine.  Not sure if she's saying this to get quick sales, but the SA told me she expects that most of the IM runway stuff will be sold within a week.
> 
> Here's a couple of modeling pics of me in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2nd one, you can see my new Hermes kelly dog bracelet, the other pick-me-up item I bought last night to make up for the crappy day I had yesterday


----------



## Jayne1

Anyone tried the Daker Capri  Jacket?  Why is it called Capri, I have no idea.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I took out my Edris sandals today:


----------



## Jayne1

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took out my Edris sandals today:


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## tb-purselover

pr1nc355 said:


> I tend to be very picky about details, so I asked to see both size 38s in the black Obira dress before I bought it and decided the one I got had less snags.  But then again, I tend to be very picky, so it wasn't as if the other one had a lot and to someone not as picky as me, it might be totally fine.  Not sure if she's saying this to get quick sales, but the SA told me she expects that most of the IM runway stuff will be sold within a week.
> 
> Here's a couple of modeling pics of me in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2nd one, you can see my new Hermes kelly dog bracelet, the other pick-me-up item I bought last night to make up for the crappy day I had yesterday



I like the dress on you!  Very cute.  If I had unlimited funds, le sigh.  It is perfect for Summer.



caroulemapoulen said:


> I took out my Edris sandals today:



Love the sandals.  I wish I could get these in every colorway!


----------



## pr1nc355

tb-purselover said:


> I like the dress on you!  Very cute.  If I had unlimited funds, le sigh.  It is perfect for Summer.





ericat said:


> Such a pretty dress and looks great on you! thanks for the store reports, those are my two "home" stores; I was mulling a trip this afternoon but you saved me a trip!
> 
> thank all you ladies for the kind words, love this group!
> 
> also, got the olympe in pink yesterday, my last splurge of the season. it is quite voluminous, I got it in my regular size 36 but could have sized down. Not a big deal though, it's a pretty, breezy, easy top, and I love the little ruffle details. I also love the Ojima top a lot, tried it on in the boutique, but ultimately went with the Olympe because I can wear it more days out of the year here. Ojima I definitely preferred in a size down because of the bib like front.



Happy Easter, everyone!

Thank you both!  I'll be heading to Barneys again this week and to IM WeHo next week and will report back.

BTW, isn't May when all the high-end fashion stores have their Spring Summer sales?


----------



## mercer

pr1nc355 said:


> I went to the IM boutique in West Hollywood over the weekend, and they were just about cleaned out of the popular runway pieces.  No Olympe blouses at all, in any size or color.  They had the Odelle cami and very limited sizes in the Obira dress (which they had only in white), Heron dress (only in pink; the SA told me they had it in black, but it was actually the V-neck dress).  They said they're not expecting any more sizes of these items, but expect to get other runway pieces in soon.
> 
> I went to Barneys Beverly Hills last night and found out they just got a huge shipment of runway pieces that day!  They had the Olympe blouse, but no white in 38 (they had 2 and already sold them).  They had the Obira dress in black and white.  The white was nice, but it's too sheer for me, and I don't want to deal with worrying about the underwear issue.  They had all sizes in both black and white, as of 6pm last night.
> 
> One of the reasons I didn't buy IM before was cuz I had read that her pieces didn't work for women with shapes like mine (hourglass, curvy), and I thought I'd be SOL with this collection, but some pieces actually work for me.  The Olympe blouse, unfortunately, isn't one.  The Obira dress did work for me, so I got it in black.  I'm thinking the Plumeti, the embroidered blouse, would be more flattering on me cuz it's cut closer to the body.  I'm hoping the WeHo boutique will be getting that.  Oh, and the material of the items in this collection is delicate, so beware of snags, etc. I did see some on a Cyan skirt, and this was a $2400 item!  I tend to be very picky about details, so I asked to see both size 38s in the black Obira dress before I bought it and decided the one I got had less snags.  But then again, I tend to be very picky, so it wasn't as if the other one had a lot and to someone not as picky as me, it might be totally fine.  Not sure if she's saying this to get quick sales, but the SA told me she expects that most of the IM runway stuff will be sold within a week.
> 
> Here's a couple of modeling pics of me in the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 2nd one, you can see my new Hermes kelly dog bracelet, the other pick-me-up item I bought last night to make up for the crappy day I had yesterday



Very pretty!!


----------



## mercer

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took out my Edris sandals today:


You look super cool!!


----------



## pr1nc355

mercer said:


> Very pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jayne1 said:


> Gorgeous on you!





tb-purselover said:


> Love the sandals.  I wish I could get these in every colorway!





mercer said:


> You look super cool!!



Awww, thank you ladies! I would love to get them in black as well!


----------



## dbaby

I'm seeing some low quality pics of the Pre Fall 2014 lookbook on Instagram. Anyone seen it? Have more/better pictures?


----------



## HiromiT

dbaby said:


> I'm seeing some low quality pics of the Pre Fall 2014 lookbook on Instagram. Anyone seen it? Have more/better pictures?



Photos on Elin Kling: http://www.elin-kling.com/the-wall/isabel-marant-pre-fall-2014


----------



## rocket06

Born free charity - im designed a top too. Check out on shopbop now. They just launched it on 23rd april.

http://m.shopbop.com/isabel-marant-...derID=28524&fm=other-shopbysize&colorId=10917


----------



## dbaby

HiromiT said:


> Photos on Elin Kling: http://www.elin-kling.com/the-wall/isabel-marant-pre-fall-2014


Hmm...they look like they could be a lookbook from another H&M collab...


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, has anyone bought the Kiana track pants from the Etoile line? I have just received them and I feel slightly disappointed.... They seem to be big on me, but not big enough to exchange for the smaller size.... Do you know if they will stretch a lot? Plus, they don't make me feel like they are worth their price.... This is my first purchase of Isabel Marant clothing...


----------



## Jayne1

l.ch. said:


> Hi, has anyone bought the Kiana track pants from the Etoile line? I have just received them and I feel slightly disappointed.... They seem to be big on me, but not big enough to exchange for the smaller size.... Do you know if they will stretch a lot? Plus, they don't make me feel like they are worth their price.... This is my first purchase of Isabel Marant clothing...


I can't help you, but I've been thinking about getting the  Kiana track pants -- so I'm glad you can talk to us about them.

Does it look like cheap material, is that what you mean?  I can see them stretching in the knee area, do you agree?


----------



## pr1nc355

For anyone still looking for the black Obira dress in a 38, I'm returning mine to Barneys tomorrow.  I tried mine on again and realized it was a little big.  I've never been able to wear a 36 in IM anything, so I didn't think it'd work.  But when I stopped by the IM WeHo boutique today, they happened to have the black 36, so I tried it, and lo and behold, it fit.  You can't really tell much difference between the 2 sizes in pics, but the 36 just felt better to me.  

I'm debating whether or not to get the studded Caleen boots from last year.  They're available in a 6 on barneys.com.  Other than a 6, they have them in a 9 or larger.  Those would definitely be too big for me.  I wear a 37 in the suede Crisi, and it's a teeny bit loose, more so after wearing it so many times.  For anyone who has the Caleen, how do you find the fit?  Did it loosen up over time?


----------



## l.ch.

Jayne1 said:


> I can't help you, but I've been thinking about getting the  Kiana track pants -- so I'm glad you can talk to us about them.
> 
> Does it look like cheap material, is that what you mean?  I can see them stretching in the knee area, do you agree?


Hi, Jayne1! Not exactly cheap material, but it looks that they will be a lint/hair magnet. Plus, they are heavy and thick, fleece lined and I think they are more suitable for winter. I have the feeling they will stretch in the knee area, but not extremely. I think the cotton/ polyester material will prevent a lot of stretching. On me they were tight in the legs and huge in the waist. I have a hourglass figure (and I carry some extra weight ) so this is normal for me with pants. I know I have not the ideal body type for IM clothing, but I wanted to try something. 

Plus, they have unfinished hems. It doesn't bother me that much, I wish they didn't, though. The waist area is huge, now, I know they are supposed to fit loose there and have a dropped crotch, but they didn't work out for me this way. I think I will give them another try. I am exchanging them for two sizes down. I will wear them in the winter or on cold summer days (we get a lot of those where I live). I can't really justify their price, but I am willing to give them a try. Oh, and I really think they will look best with a heel, not necessarily sky-high, but much better than with flat shoes. At least, on me....

As I said, it is my very first purchase of Isabel Marant clothing and there is no place near me where I could go and feel the fabrics, see the details and the stitching, so I didn't exactly know what to expect.


----------



## Mia Bella

caroulemapoulen said:


> I took out my Edris sandals today:



Gorg! All of it. 
Also, I have to know who makes the bag and what the style name is...?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Mia Bella said:


> Gorg! All of it.
> Also, I have to know who makes the bag and what the style name is...?



Thank you! It's the Céline Trio in Lavender. I just bought it around a week ago, it's from SS14.


----------



## Jayne1

l.ch. said:


> Hi, Jayne1! Not exactly cheap material, but it looks that they will be a lint/hair magnet. Plus, they are heavy and thick, fleece lined and I think they are more suitable for winter. I have the feeling they will stretch in the knee area, but not extremely. I think the cotton/ polyester material will prevent a lot of stretching. On me they were tight in the legs and huge in the waist. I have a hourglass figure (and I carry some extra weight ) so this is normal for me with pants. I know I have not the ideal body type for IM clothing, but I wanted to try something.
> 
> Plus, they have unfinished hems. It doesn't bother me that much, I wish they didn't, though. The waist area is huge, now, I know they are supposed to fit loose there and have a dropped crotch, but they didn't work out for me this way. I think I will give them another try. I am exchanging them for two sizes down. I will wear them in the winter or on cold summer days (we get a lot of those where I live). I can't really justify their price, but I am willing to give them a try. Oh, and I really think they will look best with a heel, not necessarily sky-high, but much better than with flat shoes. At least, on me....
> 
> As I said, it is my very first purchase of Isabel Marant clothing and there is no place near me where I could go and feel the fabrics, see the details and the stitching, so I didn't exactly know what to expect.


I can't wear a lot of her stuff.  I can wear her basic jackets and coats and I have lots of her tops and tees.  But pants?  I haven't had any luck, yet.

Your description of these track pants really helps, especially about the material and shape.  Also, I'm not wearing heels much, so I doubt these will work for me.  I'm glad you mentioned that they work best with heels, as many of her pants do!


----------



## tonkamama

*pr1nc355 ~* so glad you found the right size.  It looked great on you!  Enjoy the pretty dress this summer.  



pr1nc355 said:


> For anyone still looking for the black Obira dress in a 38, I'm returning mine to Barneys tomorrow.  I tried mine on again and realized it was a little big.  I've never been able to wear a 36 in IM anything, so I didn't think it'd work.  But when I stopped by the IM WeHo boutique today, they happened to have the black 36, so I tried it, and lo and behold, it fit.  You can't really tell much difference between the 2 sizes in pics, but the 36 just felt better to me.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to get the studded Caleen boots from last year.  They're available in a 6 on barneys.com.  Other than a 6, they have them in a 9 or larger.  Those would definitely be too big for me.  I wear a 37 in the suede Crisi, and it's a teeny bit loose, more so after wearing it so many times.  For anyone who has the Caleen, how do you find the fit?  Did it loosen up over time?


----------



## tonkamama

*l.ch ~ *sorry about the fit, but believe me no one has that perfect 10 body shape like her runway models.  

Hope the smaller size will fit you better.  I was going to wait for it to mark down during the sales season now I think I should give it a try in the store before making the purchase.    

Have you tried the IM 4 HM version track pants?  I love it so much that I wear it all the time.  Super comfy pants for that 13 hours fly back to Asia!  Surprisingly it still holds the shape very well, no knee sagging...  (LOL)  and no need dry clean (machine washing) which saves me some dry cleaning bills.



l.ch. said:


> Hi, Jayne1! Not exactly cheap material, but it looks that they will be a lint/hair magnet. Plus, they are heavy and thick, fleece lined and I think they are more suitable for winter. I have the feeling they will stretch in the knee area, but not extremely. I think the cotton/ polyester material will prevent a lot of stretching. On me they were tight in the legs and huge in the waist. I have a hourglass figure (and I carry some extra weight ) so this is normal for me with pants. I know I have not the ideal body type for IM clothing, but I wanted to try something.
> 
> Plus, they have unfinished hems. It doesn't bother me that much, I wish they didn't, though. The waist area is huge, now, I know they are supposed to fit loose there and have a dropped crotch, but they didn't work out for me this way. I think I will give them another try. I am exchanging them for two sizes down. I will wear them in the winter or on cold summer days (we get a lot of those where I live). I can't really justify their price, but I am willing to give them a try. Oh, and I really think they will look best with a heel, not necessarily sky-high, but much better than with flat shoes. At least, on me....
> 
> As I said, it is my very first purchase of Isabel Marant clothing and there is no place near me where I could go and feel the fabrics, see the details and the stitching, so I didn't exactly know what to expect.


----------



## tonkamama

caroulemapoulen said:


> Awww, thank you ladies! I would love to get them in black as well!



Looking great on you!!  Hope you will find the black in your size as I am also thinking of getting the beige in my size...    These are cool~~


----------



## l.ch.

tonkamama said:


> *l.ch ~ *sorry about the fit, but believe me no one has that perfect 10 body shape like her runway models.
> 
> Hope the smaller size will fit you better.  I was going to wait for it to mark down during the sales season now I think I should give it a try in the store before making the purchase.
> 
> Have you tried the IM 4 HM version track pants?  I love it so much that I wear it all the time.  Super comfy pants for that 13 hours fly back to Asia!  Surprisingly it still holds the shape very well, no knee sagging...  (LOL)  and no need dry clean (machine washing) which saves me some dry cleaning bills.



I hope too! I think you should wait for the sales season. I would too, but I can only buy her clothes online and during the sales everything is sold out before I decide to take the plunge! 

I haven't tried the HM version.... They were available in two cities far from mine and in my country HM doesn't offer online shopping. So I missed the entire collection  thanks for the suggestion, anyway tonkamama! 

P.S.: Based on your modeling pictures you DO have a body like the models


----------



## l.ch.

Jayne1 said:


> I can't wear a lot of her stuff.  I can wear her basic jackets and coats and I have lots of her tops and tees.  But pants?  I haven't had any luck, yet.
> 
> Your description of these track pants really helps, especially about the material and shape.  Also, I'm not wearing heels much, so I doubt these will work for me.  I'm glad you mentioned that they work best with heels, as many of her pants do!


Glad I could help... But if you like them, I think you could wear them with IM wedge sneakers or even with a lower, chunky heel (like the Dickers or something similar).


----------



## pr1nc355

tonkamama said:


> *pr1nc355 ~* so glad you found the right size.  It looked great on you!  Enjoy the pretty dress this summer.



Thank you.  It's already summer-like weather where I live, so I'm probably going to wear the dress soon.

I'm also thinking of wearing it to a friend's wedding in August.  With heels, do you ladies think it'd be formal enough?  It's not a black-tie event, but it's in a nice hotel.  The ceremony's in the afternoon, and the reception follows right after and will go into the night.


----------



## juneping

i just want to thank whoever mentioned the madewell top, i bought it in blk and white...thanks!!
very good quality and love the fact that it's cotton.
i noticed the prices just went up again....T_T


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i just want to thank whoever mentioned the madewell top, i bought it in blk and white...thanks!!
> very good quality and love the fact that it's cotton.
> i noticed the prices just went up again....T_T



*juneping ~*  thanks for bring it up.  It is a lovely top but I read some reviews that it might be too short for 5'7".  What size did you get?   TIA


----------



## tonkamama

*l.ch ~ *thank you for your kind and sweet comment.. 



l.ch. said:


> I hope too! I think you should wait for the sales season. I would too, but I can only buy her clothes online and during the sales everything is sold out before I decide to take the plunge!
> 
> I haven't tried the HM version.... They were available in two cities far from mine and in my country HM doesn't offer online shopping. So I missed the entire collection  thanks for the suggestion, anyway tonkamama!
> 
> P.S.: Based on your modeling pictures you DO have a body like the models



*pr1nc ~  *I am not into those bandage or cocktail dresses so* i*f it is not a black-tie event Yes I would wear it to a wedding with heels and few simple/elegant accessories and a nice H handbag clutch.   



pr1nc355 said:


> Thank you.  It's already summer-like weather where I live, so I'm probably going to wear the dress soon.
> 
> *I'm also thinking of wearing it to a friend's wedding in August*.  With heels, do you ladies think it'd be formal enough?  It's not a black-tie event, but it's in a nice hotel.  The ceremony's in the afternoon, and the reception follows right after and will go into the night.


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> *juneping ~*  thanks for bring it up.  It is a lovely top but I read some reviews that it might be too short for 5'7".  What size did you get?   TIA



i got it size Small. it's on the short side but i tried in the store with my jeans, looked fine to me. i don't think i have long torso...it hits my hip bone def below my bellybutton about 1.5" min.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> i got it size Small. it's on the short side but i tried in the store with my jeans, looked fine to me. i don't think i have long torso...it hits my hip bone def below my bellybutton about 1.5" min.



Thank you juneping!!  Very helpful.


----------



## rocket06

juneping said:


> i got it size Small. it's on the short side but i tried in the store with my jeans, looked fine to me. i don't think i have long torso...it hits my hip bone def below my bellybutton about 1.5" min.



Hi..

Is it sheer? Need a cami underneath?  Thanks!!!


----------



## juneping

rocket06 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Is it sheer? Need a cami underneath?  Thanks!!!




It is but it's very puffy so I think you can do without


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tonkamama said:


> Looking great on you!!  Hope you will find the black in your size as I am also thinking of getting the beige in my size...    These are cool~~



But the quality is maybe not that good, this happened to my friend's pair yesterday:


----------



## Juice

caroulemapoulen said:


> But the quality is maybe not that good, this happened to my friend's pair yesterday:



 ohh my god


----------



## juneping

Geeze....that's just wrong. IM needs to improve their QC


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Yes, they most certainly do. She wore them twice for 2 hours tops. Insane. I checked mine, they have a small tear in front of both straps too, so they will break any day now, I guess. Buh.


----------



## tb-purselover

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes, they most certainly do. She wore them twice for 2 hours tops. Insane. I checked mine, they have a small tear in front of both straps too, so they will break any day now, I guess. Buh.



Holy mother !  Now that royally s**ks considering the price for these sandals.  ITA, quality needs to improve.  They have to still be under warranty.  I would call IM and see what they can do for you and your friend.  Now I am worried about my pair too!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tb-purselover said:


> Holy mother !  Now that royally s**ks considering the price for these sandals.  ITA, quality needs to improve.  They have to still be under warranty.  I would call IM and see what they can do for you and your friend.  Now I am worried about my pair too!



I think she took them back to the store today, I have yet to contact Matches, where I bought mine.


----------



## saintgermain

Oh my gosh, what a nightmare about the broken birks. I was on the fence about getting them now or waiting until they were on sale, however now I don't know if I want them at all if falling apart is a risk. It's very sad because Isabel Marant used to be such great quality with their shoes before they became too popular to care


----------



## caroulemapoulen

saintgermain said:


> Oh my gosh, what a nightmare about the broken birks. I was on the fence about getting them now or waiting until they were on sale, however now I don't know if I want them at all if falling apart is a risk. It's very sad because Isabel Marant used to be such great quality with their shoes before they became too popular to care



I almost don't dare to take mine out again, my friend had to walk home barefoot in Copenhagen, so not a pleasant experience.


----------



## saintgermain

caroulemapoulen said:


> I almost don't dare to take mine out again, my friend had to walk home barefoot in Copenhagen, so not a pleasant experience.



What a nightmare! At least Copenhagen is a relatively clean city...imagine if she had to walk barefoot in NYC


----------



## mercer

caroulemapoulen said:


> But the quality is maybe not that good, this happened to my friend's pair yesterday:




ahhhh!  That's horrible!!!  I hope the shop took them back!

I sent my Elva's back to MO- thank goodness!


----------



## tonkamama

caroulemapoulen said:


> But the quality is maybe not that good, this happened to my friend's pair yesterday:



Wow!!  I only wore mine one time for two hours.  Hope this is not going to happen to me cus I bought them from Italy and it is going to be painful if I ever need to ask for a refund for the defect!


----------



## Jayne1

caroulemapoulen said:


> But the quality is maybe not that good, this happened to my friend's pair yesterday:



That is heartbreaking.


----------



## cakegirl

juneping said:


> i just want to thank whoever mentioned the madewell top, i bought it in blk and white...thanks!!
> very good quality and love the fact that it's cotton.
> i noticed the prices just went up again....T_T



Mango is doing some good "IM inspired" pieces as well this season.

http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/women/campaign/summer-catalogue-2014/crochet-trim-dress/?id=23007601

http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/women/n...evo&ident=0__0_1398743202120&ts=1398743202120


----------



## mcs1111

Bought my daughter the mango ruffle tee as well. She looks adorbs in it. I would have bought myself one too but she gave me "the eye". Also I bought myself a ton of spring "real" pieces.


----------



## arguspeace

cakegirl said:


> Mango is doing some good "IM inspired" pieces as well this season.
> 
> http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/women/campaign/summer-catalogue-2014/crochet-trim-dress/?id=23007601
> 
> http://shop.mango.com/US/p0/women/n...evo&ident=0__0_1398743202120&ts=1398743202120




Those are super cute!!!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

OK, since my Edris are dying (I'm sure they will) I'm considering getting the Holden sandals in Khaki, anyone here who wore their Holdens all ready? How are they holding up? Anything I need to consider before buying? 

I guess the sizing is the same as Edris, right? Does anyone own the Khaki Holdens - and could maybe post a picture for me?


----------



## dbaby

caroulemapoulen said:


> OK, since my Edris are dying (I'm sure they will) I'm considering getting the Holden sandals in Khaki, anyone here who wore their Holdens all ready? How are they holding up? Anything I need to consider before buying?
> 
> I guess the sizing is the same as Edris, right? Does anyone own the Khaki Holdens - and could maybe post a picture for me?


Bought mine in January and I've worn them quite a bit. They're holding up well. Still somewhat dyes my feet when they get sweaty and the Isabel Marant white stamp is worn off the sole. The branding on that sandal is pretty cheaply done, kind of like the stamped logos inside the sneakers that just wear off when your socks are sweaty.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

dbaby said:


> Bought mine in January and I've worn them quite a bit. They're holding up well. Still somewhat dyes my feet when they get sweaty and the Isabel Marant white stamp is worn off the sole. The branding on that sandal is pretty cheaply done, kind of like the stamped logos inside the sneakers that just wear off when your socks are sweaty.



Ok, I can live without the stamp, I'm used to that with the sneakers, as you also mention. No stiching or straps falling off?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I'm just gonna ask you girls, since the seller is a bit slow on answering which color they are, don't we think these are the Khaki Holdens?


----------



## Jayne1

caroulemapoulen said:


> I'm just gonna ask you girls, since the seller is a bit slow on answering which color they are, don't we think these are the Khaki Holdens?


I guess they are.  They're right in the middle of being black and khaki, because the black have a bronzy hue to them.  But yes, I think it's an underexposed picture of the khaki.

I have them in black, but haven't worn them yet.  It still hasn't warmed up enough!


----------



## msmeow

Does anyone know when the fall/winter collections will drop in stores?
I must have some of those coats!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jayne1 said:


> I guess they are.  They're right in the middle of being black and khaki, because the black have a bronzy hue to them.  But yes, I think it's an underexposed picture of the khaki.
> 
> I have them in black, but haven't worn them yet.  It still hasn't warmed up enough!



Thnak you! I got another picture with the black as well, so I think they're the khaki. Yay!


----------



## pr1nc355

I am so obsessed with the Summer RTW collection.  Every time I find out a store in LA has gotten a shipment, I rush over there.  I tried on the Oletta tank top today.  I thought it'd fit like the Obira dress, since it's the same design and materials, but boy was I wrong.  I took the 36 into the dressing room, since that's the size I bought in the dress, but the SA told me that she doubted I'd fit into the 36 cuz it wouldn't be large enough to accommodate my bust (I'm a full C/small D). However, all that was in the store was the 36 and a 40, so that's all I was able to try.  She was totally right.  The 40 just barely stretched across my chest and closed in the back, so I highly doubt I could've zipped up the 38, my normal size in IM's tops.

I really wanted to take home the top, but the size 40 had a teeny hole in the fabric, just under the bottom of the zipper.  It was really small, probably not even noticeable to most people, but I learned my lesson a long time ago to always give every item of clothing a once-over before buying, particularly from small stores with strict return policies.  I just couldn't plunk down the $600+ for a piece of clothing with a hole in it.


----------



## mcs1111

Go with your gut. If the hole bugs you now it isn't getting any better!!


----------



## mcs1111

Has anybody washed your olympe/ojima/etc?  Did it wrinkle horribly when hung?  Give me some tips and advice. Don't want to dry clean mine but looks so complicated to iron...


----------



## msmeow

mcs1111 said:


> Has anybody washed your olympe/ojima/etc?  Did it wrinkle horribly when hung?  Give me some tips and advice. Don't want to dry clean mine but looks so complicated to iron...



Do you have a steamer? I've had success steaming delicate pieces HTH


----------



## jellybebe

msmeow said:


> Do you have a steamer? I've had success steaming delicate pieces HTH




I second this.


----------



## tonkamama

jellybebe said:


> I second this.



Third on this....  use low heat and do it slow and not making direct contact to the silk fabric.


----------



## mcs1111

Ok. I am going to wear once more then give it a try


----------



## Stef13

Hello girls, do you know where i can find IM retailers in Miami? I do&#324;t think there is an IM shop ...
Thank you (i must be mad to think about shopping IM in Miami, because i live in France)


----------



## tb-purselover

caroulemapoulen said:


> Thnak you! I got another picture with the black as well, so I think they're the khaki. Yay!



Can you update us on your friend's edris situation?  Did she take it back to the boutique yet to show them?  Thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

There is an Oriane skort in black available in my size... must stay strong!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

tb-purselover said:


> Can you update us on your friend's edris situation?  Did she take it back to the boutique yet to show them?  Thanks!



Yes she did, they send them back to IM, so she's waiting for the judgement now.


----------



## Jayne1

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes she did, they send them back to IM, so she's waiting for the judgement now.


What judgement?  Broken is broken.  After one or two wearings, they should hang their heads in shame.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Jayne1 said:


> What judgement?  Broken is broken.  After one or two wearings, they should hang their heads in shame.



Yeah, they should. But apparently they didn't. She bought them at a department store, maybe the judgement would have been another if it was a IM store, I don't know. I took pictures of mine, I'm going to send them to Matches soon, I'm just at bit busy with my master thesis atm.


----------



## juneping

Shame on the dept store. They should refund your friend. Btw, if the result is not in favor of your fiend, pls tell her she should contact her cc company and they could pull the money back. Of course with photo and the dept store issue a letter saying they are too cheap to satisfy their customers....smh...


----------



## susa

pr1nc355 said:


> For anyone still looking for the black Obira dress in a 38, I'm returning mine to Barneys tomorrow.  I tried mine on again and realized it was a little big.  I've never been able to wear a 36 in IM anything, so I didn't think it'd work.  But when I stopped by the IM WeHo boutique today, they happened to have the black 36, so I tried it, and lo and behold, it fit.  You can't really tell much difference between the 2 sizes in pics, but the 36 just felt better to me.
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to get the studded Caleen boots from last year.  They're available in a 6 on barneys.com.  Other than a 6, they have them in a 9 or larger.  Those would definitely be too big for me.  I wear a 37 in the suede Crisi, and it's a teeny bit loose, more so after wearing it so many times.  For anyone who has the Caleen, how do you find the fit?  Did it loosen up over time?



The caleens run tts
I have in all my IM shoes ( bobby, caleen, dicker ,jenny) the same size
I wear my caleens pretty often, they did not stretch too much


----------



## tb-purselover

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yes she did, they send them back to IM, so she's waiting for the judgement now.




Oh I hope that they will fix the problem. Thanks for the update. Please let us know what they say.


----------



## l.ch.

Hello, ladies! So, I received my exchanged Kiana pants and I am a lot happier! They fit a lot better than the other size and I even like the quality of the fabric much more now! On me, they are more of a skinny/leggings fit, not loose like on NAP's model, but they are soft and stretchy and they hug my curves ( damn you hourglass shape! ). I think I can wear them even with flat shoes now! 

They just arrived yesterday, so haven't worn them yet, but I thought someone might be interested in a review of them. And they are machine washable!


----------



## mcs1111

Take some modeling pix!!  That would be fun!


----------



## berries

Stef13 said:


> Hello girls, do you know where i can find IM retailers in Miami? I do&#324;t think there is an IM shop ...
> Thank you (i must be mad to think about shopping IM in Miami, because i live in France)




The carry it at Alchemist on Lincoln


----------



## wantitneedit

run!!!! Marant on The Outnet now....


----------



## cuculapralin3

wantitneedit said:


> run!!!! Marant on The Outnet now....


I'm reading this too late :cry::cry:


----------



## muamua

AHHHH, I missed out adele sandals((((((


----------



## am2022

Im really getting old... came here to post this and im already 12 hours late.. lol
go get them ladies..
the UK site still has the johnson jacket in yellow but the carol sandals and jenny boots are all gone...
glenn jacket still there and a lot of swimsuits too...


wantitneedit said:


> run!!!! Marant on The Outnet now....


----------



## Stef13

berries said:


> The carry it at Alchemist on Lincoln


Thank you


----------



## pr1nc355

susa said:


> The caleens run tts
> I have in all my IM shoes ( bobby, caleen, dicker ,jenny) the same size
> I wear my caleens pretty often, they did not stretch too much


 
Thank you.  I jumped the gun and ordered the 36 from Barneys.com.  They fit, but were definitely tighter than I felt comfy with.  Not only that, but one of the boots was significantly discolored  It actually looked like I ordered 1 boot in white & 1 in yellow.  And they charged the full retail for them!  They're going back, for sure.

I really wanted them, so I went back to the Barneys store in Beverly Hills and found the 37s were still there.  I wish they came in half sizes cuz I think a 36.5 would've been perfect, but it doesn't exist.  I wanted to bring them home so badly, but they're having a gc event on Thursday, so I presaled them and they'll be coming home with me in a couple of days  It would've been nice if I were able to catch them on sale, but a $75 Barneys gc is a nice consolation prize.  They were so comfy, definitely more so than my Crisi boots (but that doesn't stop me from wearing them).  I can't wait to rock them at Coachella next year (I missed out this year, but I'm determined to make it next year).


----------



## arguspeace

Isabel Marant is on vente privee


----------



## imlvholic

pr1nc355 said:


> Thank you.  I jumped the gun and ordered the 36 from Barneys.com.  They fit, but were definitely tighter than I felt comfy with.  Not only that, but one of the boots was significantly discolored  It actually looked like I ordered 1 boot in white & 1 in yellow.  And they charged the full retail for them!  They're going back, for sure.
> 
> I really wanted them, so I went back to the Barneys store in Beverly Hills and found the 37s were still there.  I wish they came in half sizes cuz I think a 36.5 would've been perfect, but it doesn't exist.  I wanted to bring them home so badly, but they're having a gc event on Thursday, so I presaled them and they'll be coming home with me in a couple of days  It would've been nice if I were able to catch them on sale, but a $75 Barneys gc is a nice consolation prize.  They were so comfy, definitely more so than my Crisi boots (but that doesn't stop me from wearing them).  I can't wait to rock them at Coachella next year (I missed out this year, but I'm determined to make it next year).


I'd love a pair of  Caleens too, esp in black. I have the Clusters which is exactly the same boots as the Caleens but without the studs & I wore it almost the whole Fall & Winter season, except when it snowed. It's the most comfy boots I've ever owned.


----------



## dbaby

arguspeace said:


> Isabel Marant is on vente privee


Make sure to activate the $40 back on $200 purchases on your Amex offers!


----------



## arguspeace

How do you do that?


----------



## pr1nc355

The white Caleens are supposed to look dirty, right?  I think it looks kinda cool, but this'll be my first pair of shoes I bought that are dirty when they're new.


----------



## dbaby

arguspeace said:


> How do you do that?




It should be on the rewards page if you have an Amex that has rewards. You have to "activate" the offer to your linked card. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## saira1214

Some things are super cheap on that website. I have never heard of it before. I bought a couple of things, but the styling looked horrible.


----------



## pr1nc355

I was able to find the Jenny leather boots in a 39. My normal US shoe size is 7.5-8, and I own the Crisi and Caleen boots in a 37 (they fit fine with gym socks). Of course, finding the Jenny in sale in any other size is impossible, so I'm hoping the 39 fits. Do you think it will?


----------



## dbaby

pr1nc355 said:


> I was able to find the Jenny leather boots in a 39. My normal US shoe size is 7.5-8, and I own the Crisi and Caleen boots in a 37 (they fit fine with gym socks). Of course, finding the Jenny in sale in any other size is impossible, so I'm hoping the 39 fits. Do you think it will?


may be large, but probably can get away with it if you use a sole insert. The Jenny sizing (I believe) is more like the Dickers which run one size larger than the Caleen/Crisi.


----------



## pr1nc355

dbaby said:


> may be large, but probably can get away with it if you use a sole insert. The Jenny sizing (I believe) is more like the Dickers which run one size larger than the Caleen/Crisi.


 
Thank you. I didn't think of the sole insert idea.  I use them sometimes for my Louboutins, but never thought of it for my IM boots.  Come to think of it, I should probably put one in my Crisi boots.  I was at Barneys yesterday for the purple card event.  They didn't have any Jenny boots, so I decided to try on the Dickers.  The 38 was the best fit, but the 39 wasn't that much bigger, so I think I can get away with the 39 if I wear thick socks...Now I want a pair of Dickers!  I'll wait until I can use my purple card (I got $75 just for the Caleens!) to buy them.

I'll post pics of my Crisi and Caleens this weekend.  So excited!


----------



## pr1nc355

If anyone's looking for a white Oletta tank top in a size 40, I'm sending mine back to NAP.

It's just not flattering on my body.  I already have the Obira, which is pretty much the same thing in a dress (which I find more flattering on me anyway).


----------



## wantitneedit

More Marant on the Outnet!!!


----------



## HotRedBag

Hot outfit!


----------



## dbaby

wantitneedit said:


> More Marant on the Outnet!!!


They've been adding a lot of "new" stock. I wonder if this is all the back stock from the previous NAP sales that they just mark as "sold out" instead of restocking the size throughout the sales.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

caroulemapoulen said:


> Yeah, they should. But apparently they didn't. She bought them at a department store, maybe the judgement would have been another if it was a IM store, I don't know. I took pictures of mine, I'm going to send them to Matches soon, I'm just at bit busy with my master thesis atm.


caroulemapoulen: thanks for the heads up on the broken Edris, any other ladies exp. problems with this sandal? Was thinking of ordering them but saw your post.........
Yours broke too?


----------



## Julide

dbaby said:


> They've been adding a lot of "new" stock. I wonder if this is all the back stock from the previous NAP sales that they just mark as "sold out" instead of restocking the size throughout the sales.



I thought this myself, but returns and inventory are not always accurate. Maybe they had shipments after sales or it could be from another warehouse from across the world. Who knows! I'm just glad they are adding more items!!!


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> caroulemapoulen: thanks for the heads up on the broken Edris, any other ladies exp. problems with this sandal? Was thinking of ordering them but saw your post.........
> Yours broke too?


I wore mine all day yesterday and for two hours the day before.  So far, knock on wood, no problems.  But I do want to add that I am not in a walking city at all.  I drive, get out, walk around, etc.  Yesterday, I would say I was on my feet about 3.5 hours.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I wore mine all day yesterday and for two hours the day before.  So far, knock on wood, no problems.  But I do want to add that I am not in a walking city at all.  I drive, get out, walk around, etc.  Yesterday, I would say I was on my feet about 3.5 hours.


thanks tb, where did you order yours from? I wanted to do local in case it breaks, but only avail in europe now??


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thanks tb, where did you order yours from? I wanted to do local in case it breaks, but only avail in europe now??



I purchased mine through FarFetch.  I tried them on in SF, but then bought them at ff.  What size/color are you looking for?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I purchased mine through FarFetch.  I tried them on in SF, but then bought them at ff.  What size/color are you looking for?


I would like Nude/beige color prob size 37, i am a 6 1/2 sandals, 7 in boots. What size did you go with? I have bekketts in 38 and bobbys & dickers in 36 (which have no extra room)


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I would like Nude/beige color prob size 37, i am a 6 1/2 sandals, 7 in boots. What size did you go with? I have bekketts in 38 and bobbys & dickers in 36 (which have no extra room)


I went with a 37, they fit nice.  They took me a bit of getting use to since I usually don't wear thong type sandals.  So, a bit a flopping around the first day.  But now they have broken in and don't flop.

I wonder if I could have gone down to a 36.  But there wasn't any to try on in that size locally. Plus they are narrow and my feet are not.  So 37 was probably the right choice. I would love to pick up another pair in khaki or beige if they make it to sale.  But probably won't make it in our size.

I would go with a 37 since they have the curled edges all around.  You don't want your toes resting on the edges, could get really uncomfortable over time.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I went with a 37, they fit nice.  They took me a bit of getting use to since I usually don't wear thong type sandals.  So, a bit a flopping around the first day.  But now they have broken in and don't flop.
> 
> I wonder if I could have gone down to a 36.  But there wasn't any to try on in that size locally. Plus they are narrow and my feet are not.  So 37 was probably the right choice. I would love to pick up another pair in khaki or beige if they make it to sale.  But probably won't make it in our size.
> 
> I would go with a 37 since they have the curled edges all around.  You don't want your toes resting on the edges, could get really uncomfortable over time.



thanks for the info, will keep my eyes open. Again, I prefer not to order international as I don't want to pay duties/taxes....no-one has these locally.


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thanks for the info, will keep my eyes open. Again, I prefer not to order international as I don't want to pay duties/taxes....no-one has these locally.


I only found black in 37 at Elizabeth Charles.  But no beige or khaki anymore.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I only found black in 37 at Elizabeth Charles.  But no beige or khaki anymore.



Thinking I'm ordering Birkenstock Gizah instead, not exactly the look but more sturdy.


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thinking I'm ordering Birkenstock Gizah instead, not exactly the look but more sturdy.


Yeah, that's another great option.  The are much more $$ feasible too.  You could get 5 pairs of birks for one pair of the IM version .

I just ordered two pairs of arizona birks.  Waiting on them to get to me to decide if I like them or not.  I also like to all black monterey version.  It is suppose to be in stores this spring.  I hope soon.


----------



## lulu1982

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, that's another great option.  The are much more $$ feasible too.  You could get 5 pairs of birks for one pair of the IM version .
> 
> I just ordered two pairs of arizona birks.  Waiting on them to get to me to decide if I like them or not.  I also like to all black monterey version.  It is suppose to be in stores this spring.  I hope soon.


The all black monteray is being released???


----------



## tb-purselover

lulu1982 said:


> The all black monteray is being released???




Yes it is. It is currently in there Spring catalog and I was told Nordies will be getting more. But I am not sure when. 

Another TPFer just posted not until Fall!  I hope that isn't true. Although I guess that is good for my wallet lol.


----------



## Jayne1

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thinking I'm ordering Birkenstock Gizah instead, not exactly the look but more sturdy.


My feet look better in the Gizahs and you have the added benefit of being able to walk for hours in them.


----------



## monkyjib

I finally successfully hunt down the Jenny in 36. I hope they will fit.. Cuz my Crisi in 37 was way too large for me. Excited!


----------



## Jayne1

When did Matches have their sale last year?


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> When did Matches have their sale last year?


Their private sale is currently going. I suspect it'll start after Memorial Day around the same time as NAP.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> My feet look better in the Gizahs and you have the added benefit of being able to walk for hours in them.


you convinced me. I ordered a black pair and a white pair of gizehs as well as the black oiled leather with white buckle Arizonas. We'll see which one looks better!


----------



## DollyAntics

dbaby said:


> Their private sale is currently going. I suspect it'll start after Memorial Day around the same time as NAP.




Hi! Do you happen to know what the reduction is for private sale? Thanks in advance!


----------



## saira1214

tb-purselover said:


> Yes it is. It is currently in there Spring catalog and I was told Nordies will be getting more. But I am not sure when.
> 
> Another TPFer just posted not until Fall!  I hope that isn't true. Although I guess that is good for my wallet lol.




How much are they in the catalog? I don't see them in there.


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> How much are they in the catalog? I don't see them in there.



They are on page 63, under "Premium Birkenstock, Exclusive and Refined" for the EU market.  There are no prices listed in the catalog.  I am assuming it is a catalog meant for buyers, not mail order for consumers?  They are offering the Monterey, Gizeh and Boston in the all black style.  Looks like narrow width and regular width for the Monterey and Boston.  Only one width offered for the Gizeh.

http://www.birkenstock-online.de/download/kataloge/Birkenstock2014_en.pdf


----------



## saira1214

tb-purselover said:


> They are on page 63, under "Premium Birkenstock, Exclusive and Refined" for the EU market.  There are no prices listed in the catalog.  I am assuming it is a catalog meant for buyers, not mail order for consumers?  They are offering the Monterey, Gizeh and Boston in the all black style.  Looks like narrow width and regular width for the Monterey and Boston.  Only one width offered for the Gizeh.
> 
> http://www.birkenstock-online.de/download/kataloge/Birkenstock2014_en.pdf



I'm sorry, I was confused. I thought you said they were in the Nordies catalog. I never saw them there and never saw them online. When I called Birkenstock to see when they would be offering them to Nordies, they said they already did and they sold out. I was like what?  I never even saw them offered.


----------



## dbaby

tb-purselover said:


> They are on page 63, under "Premium Birkenstock, Exclusive and Refined" for the EU market.  There are no prices listed in the catalog.  I am assuming it is a catalog meant for buyers, not mail order for consumers?  They are offering the Monterey, Gizeh and Boston in the all black style.  Looks like narrow width and regular width for the Monterey and Boston.  Only one width offered for the Gizeh.
> 
> http://www.birkenstock-online.de/download/kataloge/Birkenstock2014_en.pdf


Anyone know why the Birkenstock "premium" is over twice the price of the regular ones? Just because it's limited edition? Hah, this thread is quickly becoming a Birkenstock one. Sorry! 

Back to IM...



DollyAntics said:


> Hi! Do you happen to know what the reduction is for private sale? Thanks in advance!


It's 30% off.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Their private sale is currently going. I suspect it'll start after Memorial Day around the same time as NAP.


Really?  I shop there, so get notifications, but did not get one, as yet.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Anyone know why the Birkenstock "premium" is over twice the price of the regular ones? Just because it's limited edition? Hah, this thread is quickly becoming a Birkenstock one. Sorry!


I've never found a reason to buy the more expensive Birks and I wanted to, because, you know, I was wearing Birks, before they became fashionable, so I wanted anything more elegant.

Anyway, the leather Birks just don't look any better than the regular ones, so I never bought them.  Same for any more costly, premium styles they offer.


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> I'm sorry, I was confused. I thought you said they were in the Nordies catalog. I never saw them there and never saw them online. When I called Birkenstock to see when they would be offering them to Nordies, they said they already did and they sold out. I was like what?  I never even saw them offered.



 Oh that's too funny how we totally did a "fly by" in communication.  I totally misunderstood you too!  I thought you were talking about the Birk catalog!!! Hehe.

Yes, I'm with you.  I never saw them in the Nordies catalog or online.  I'm not sure the Birk CS person had their facts straight.  Maybe they meant the black patent birks offered at Nordies?

I spoke to a Nordies SA and they said they will be getting them soon.  They put me on the contact list when they come in.  Your SA said the Fall?  I hope it is before that!

To stay on IM topic.  I do LOVE my Edris sandals.  They are my goto sandal this year.  I've had tons of compliments on them .


----------



## tb-purselover

dbaby said:


> Anyone know why the Birkenstock "premium" is over twice the price of the regular ones? Just because it's limited edition? Hah, this thread is quickly becoming a Birkenstock one. Sorry!



I don't think there is much a difference.  Only in the look.  They look less earthy and more dressy, that's all.  No other major difference imho.


----------



## msmeow

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  I shop there, so get notifications, but did not get one, as yet.



Same here! 

I always get an invite but not on this occasion?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

one more question on the edris sizing. I just found out that I am a size 35 in the birks, originally thought to get the 37 in edris (if i can find them) what size comparison does anyone have to birks vs IM edris?

TIA


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> one more question on the edris sizing. I just found out that I am a size 35 in the birks, originally thought to get the 37 in edris (if i can find them) what size comparison does anyone have to birks vs IM edris?
> 
> TIA



I have some birks coming in 37. When they arrive I will take pics of the compared to my 37 edris. Hopefully that will help you with your decision.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> I have some birks coming in 37. When they arrive I will take pics of the compared to my 37 edris. Hopefully that will help you with your decision.


thanks TB, will be checking back, pretty sure Im not a 35 in IM but maybe a 36


----------



## Jayne1

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> one more question on the edris sizing. I just found out that I am a size 35 in the birks, originally thought to get the 37 in edris (if i can find them) what size comparison does anyone have to birks vs IM edris?
> 
> TIA


Okay, so I have big feet  but anyway

I wear a 41 in Birks and was very comfortable in the size 40 Holden pool slides, but purchased the 41 just to have that extra bit of toe room.

I was quite surprised that the 41 Edris fit like a size 40 on me. They didn't look good enough for me to buy.


----------



## stefeilnately

Planning to return the beautiful Olympe white FR34 to NAP tomorrow. Just in case you ladies are keen


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Jayne1 said:


> Okay, so I have big feet  but anyway
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a 41 in Birks and was very comfortable in the size 40 Holden pool slides, but purchased the 41 just to have that extra bit of toe room.
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite surprised that the 41 Edris fit like a size 40 on me. They didn't look good enough for me to buy.




Thanks for the comparison. So it seems like IM are running small


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thanks TB, will be checking back, pretty sure Im not a 35 in IM but maybe a 36




Ok here are pics of the birks and Edris. Both are size 37. I could probably go down to a 36. But with wide feet the 37 is better in both the birks and edris. 35 would be too small for me. I hope you find this helpful. 

I am sending back the birks because I managed to get a pair from Nordies with the gunmetal buckles and soft sole.  I love the patent leather though!


----------



## jellybebe

stefeilnately said:


> Planning to return the beautiful Olympe white FR34 to NAP tomorrow. Just in case you ladies are keen




Oh no, why? I never got to try this top on in person but gave up on it because I feared it would make me look pregnant.


----------



## pr1nc355

So I've bought some pieces at both IM boutiques in the US, but I'm not sure it's enough to make me a VIP who gets invited to pre-sale or private sales.  Does anyone have any word on whether or not they've started these?  I just bought the white Quidor top at full retail since I heard that so few stores got it and many of the ones that did get it have sold out of them, so I didn't want to take a chance with waiting, but there are other pieces I'd pick up if I can get them on sale.

It seems the Spring/Summer collection has been very well-received, so there will likely be very little left to buy on sale, particularly to the public after the private pre-sales at the smaller boutiques.

A boutique in LA (not IM) that I shop at has started pre-sales with Spring/Summer IM.  The discount is 30%, and they'll ring you up at the end of the month.  I don't think they'll allow pre-sales by phone because they require an imprint of your cc, and most everything was gone as of Saturday night.  If you live or will be in LA this week or next and think you may be able to stop in, please PM me if you want the info cuz they're a little store and I don't want my SA to get overwhelmed.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> Ok here are pics of the birks and Edris. Both are size 37. I could probably go down to a 36. But with wide feet the 37 is better in both the birks and edris. 35 would be too small for me. I hope you find this helpful.
> 
> I am sending back the birks because I managed to get a pair from Nordies with the gunmetal buckles and soft sole.  I love the patent leather though!
> 
> View attachment 2622235
> View attachment 2622236
> View attachment 2622237
> View attachment 2622238
> View attachment 2622239
> View attachment 2622240
> View attachment 2622241


thanks so much, i found this very helpful.


----------



## stefeilnately

jellybebe said:


> Oh no, why? I never got to try this top on in person but gave up on it because I feared it would make me look pregnant.


It's a beautiful top and its not pregnant looking. Clare from The Working Girls rocks hers! I wanted to return this as I am keeping the slate. But I think I may have exceeded the time frame. Oh well..


----------



## tb-purselover

stefeilnately said:


> It's a beautiful top and its not pregnant looking. Clare from The Working Girls rocks hers! I wanted to return this as I am keeping the slate. But I think I may have exceeded the time frame. Oh well..



I would call NAP and see if they can do anything for you.  I do believe that if you exceeded the time frame they will not refund your money.  But they may be willing to give you store credit instead.  Don't quote me on that, but I think I read it somewhere?  Call and find out.


----------



## pr1nc355

jellybebe said:


> Oh no, why? I never got to try this top on in person but gave up on it because I feared it would make me look pregnant.


 
I think the Olympe is one of those items you just need to try on to see if it works for you.  I know it was a popular item, but when I tried it, it just didn't work for me.  I'm slender, but I have a curvy hourglass shape.  I don't think it made me look pregnant, but it was just not flattering at all.  The good thing about buying it from Barneys or NAP is that you can get a refund if you don't like it (NAP is especially very quick with refunds--a huge plus for me!).


----------



## stefeilnately

tb-purselover said:


> I would call NAP and see if they can do anything for you.  I do believe that if you exceeded the time frame they will not refund your money.  But they may be willing to give you store credit instead.  Don't quote me on that, but I think I read it somewhere?  Call and find out.


Oh really? Thanks for the tip! I will save myself the hassle and have another pretty top for summer


----------



## tb-purselover

stefeilnately said:


> Oh really? Thanks for the tip! I will save myself the hassle and have another pretty top for summer



I just looked it up for ya on the NAP site:

"LATE RETURNSYour item(s) should be sent back to us *within 28 days*. Returns outside these timeframes may be accepted at the discretion of NET-A-PORTER and may only be refunded as a store credit."


----------



## suzj

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but can anyone tell me how the sizing is with the Edris sandal? I'm hearing mixed opinions. I am almost always size 36 in IM (carol, bekket, bobby, brina). But in Scarlett boot, 36 was too small. Thanks!


----------



## tb-purselover

suzj said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but can anyone tell me how the sizing is with the Edris sandal? I'm hearing mixed opinions. I am almost always size 36 in IM (carol, bekket, bobby, brina). But in Scarlett boot, 36 was too small. Thanks!



Imo they run true similar length to the carol, bekket and bobby but are narrow in width.


----------



## gymangel812

has barney's started their IM sale/presale? if so does anyone have a good SA (i'm looking for a pair of shoes)?


----------



## jellybebe

Is anyone going to the sale at the IM boutiques in LA/NY? Really curious which pieces will make it to the sale.


----------



## mcs1111

Sale has started on netaporter and matches!!  I got the Gustave shorts and a few other items I have been eying!!  Although I am justifying some of my purchases as things I can save to be new for fall. Most of the sale items are not the really summery pieces


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thanks for the comparison. So it seems like IM are running small


Cookie, if you are debating the Edris and are worried about the quality, I just ordered these similar ones from Zara.  A lot less money for virtually the same style. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/leather-bio-sandal-with-studs-c358009p1841045.html


----------



## arguspeace

saira1214 said:


> Cookie, if you are debating the Edris and are worried about the quality, I just ordered these similar ones from Zara.  A lot less money for virtually the same style. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/leather-bio-sandal-with-studs-c358009p1841045.html



Wow I can't believe how much they look alike!  Maybe I should not be surprised?


----------



## saira1214

arguspeace said:


> Wow I can't believe how much they look alike!  Maybe I should not be surprised?



I actually like the Zara sandals a little better. The "wings" on the Edris are a little overwhelming for me.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Cookie, if you are debating the Edris and are worried about the quality, I just ordered these similar ones from Zara.  A lot less money for virtually the same style. http://www.zara.com/us/en/woman/shoes/leather-bio-sandal-with-studs-c358009p1841045.html



Hi S How Are you??? Great minds think alike! I saw the beige Zara ones saturday and tried on the 38 which was the only size in the store. I ordered the 36 online to see if they fit.
I also love love love the Birk Kairo braided I just got from Luisaviaroma size 35. I also have the black Birk Gizeh 35's. SImilar but not as pricey!
Take care, thanks for thinking of me!


----------



## Jayne1

I bought the Ellery coat -- 30% off at Matches.  I was eyeing it, but knew I wouldn't get much wear out of it, so I waited for the sale.

Anyway, it arrived today and it's already so hot and humid outside, I guess I will have to wait until October to wear it although I think it's more of a spring coat, not Fall.  It's 70% polyamide, 30% cotton and heavy.  Not the fabric, but it feels heavy in my arms when I carry it.

I originally saw the model wearing it and loved it but it doesn't exactly look like the promo picture.  It looks like the modelling shots from the on-line sites, which in my opinion, aren't as nice as the original promo picture.

It also looks better undone, I think.


----------



## Jayne1

By the way, now that's it's so hot outside, I've been wearing my Holden slides and they are a lot more comfortable than I thought they would be. 

Initially, I was disappointed that they weren't as comfy as my Birks, but I got used to these and I like them!


----------



## arguspeace

pr1nc355 said:


> So I've bought some pieces at both IM boutiques in the US, but I'm not sure it's enough to make me a VIP who gets invited to pre-sale or private sales.  Does anyone have any word on whether or not they've started these?  I just bought the white Quidor top at full retail since I heard that so few stores got it and many of the ones that did get it have sold out of them, so I didn't want to take a chance with waiting, but there are other pieces I'd pick up if I can get them on sale.
> 
> It seems the Spring/Summer collection has been very well-received, so there will likely be very little left to buy on sale, particularly to the public after the private pre-sales at the smaller boutiques.
> 
> A boutique in LA (not IM) that I shop at has started pre-sales with Spring/Summer IM.  The discount is 30%, and they'll ring you up at the end of the month.  I don't think they'll allow pre-sales by phone because they require an imprint of your cc, and most everything was gone as of Saturday night.  If you live or will be in LA this week or next and think you may be able to stop in, please PM me if you want the info cuz they're a little store and I don't want my SA to get overwhelmed.




Did anyone go to the boutique sale?  I am out of tow 

Btw, new items are up in the sale section of Forward!


----------



## monkyjib

Anyone knows whether the Kady jacket ever goes on sale??


----------



## jellybebe

monkyjib said:


> Anyone knows whether the Kady jacket ever goes on sale??




I'm pretty sure there is a midnight blue version on sale at Forward.


----------



## monkyjib

jellybebe said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a midnight blue version on sale at Forward.




Thx! I checked it out.. It's not on sale  however I scored the anthracite Bobby on sale instead!


----------



## jellybebe

monkyjib said:


> Thx! I checked it out.. It's not on sale  however I scored the anthracite Bobby on sale instead!




Sorry! I really thought it was on sale! But congrats on your Bobby's.


----------



## berries

monkyjib said:


> Anyone knows whether the Kady jacket ever goes on sale??




Heist has the Kady at 60% off


----------



## monkyjib

berries said:


> Heist has the Kady at 60% off




Thx! Sadly it's already sold out  I guess it's not meant to be mine...yet!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I bought the Ellery coat -- 30% off at Matches.  I was eyeing it, but knew I wouldn't get much wear out of it, so I waited for the sale.
> 
> Anyway, it arrived today and it's already so hot and humid outside, I guess I will have to wait until October to wear it although I think it's more of a spring coat, not Fall.  It's 70% polyamide, 30% cotton and heavy.  Not the fabric, but it feels heavy in my arms when I carry it.
> 
> I originally saw the model wearing it and loved it but it doesn't exactly look like the promo picture.  It looks like the modelling shots from the on-line sites, which in my opinion, aren't as nice as the original promo picture.
> 
> It also looks better undone, I think.


Great purchase, especially at a discount! For the first time, I haven't been tempted to get anything IM despite the sales. I did try the Gabe jacket and although I loved the tailoring, I just kept thinking the acrylic blend would start pilling/shedding.


----------



## arguspeace

Sale is up on Barneys!


----------



## monkyjib

jellybebe said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a midnight blue version on sale at Forward.




You are actually right! It just came up for me after I received the email "Just added new markdowns" Thx again


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Great purchase, especially at a discount! For the first time, I haven't been tempted to get anything IM despite the sales. I did try the Gabe jacket and although I loved the tailoring, I just kept thinking the acrylic blend would start pilling/shedding.


It was chilly last night and I couldn't wait to wear it!  It is called a "summer coat" after all&#8230;

Anyway, I looked in the mirror and it looked completely wrong with what I was wearing. I was wearing straight leg jeans and I think this coat can only be worn with skinny jeans or a short skirt, and I haven't worn a short skirt in decades.   My deep V neck Etoile tee wasn't right either.

I wore a different jacket, but this tells me that the Ellery is not a great buy, if I can't wear it with everything, 

By the way, I only paid 34% at the door this time.  I've paid as much as 42% sometimes. Weird!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> It was chilly last night and I couldn't wait to wear it!  It is called a "summer coat" after all
> 
> Anyway, I looked in the mirror and it looked completely wrong with what I was wearing. I was wearing straight leg jeans and I think this coat can only be worn with skinny jeans or a short skirt, and I haven't worn a short skirt in decades.   My deep V neck Etoile tee wasn't right either.
> 
> I wore a different jacket, but this tells me that the Ellery is not a great buy, if I can't wear it with everything,
> 
> By the way, I only paid 34% at the door this time.  I've paid as much as 42% sometimes. Weird!



Oh no, I'm surprised it wasn't something you could just throw on! Do you have skinny jeans? They're a staple in my closet and coincidentally, I was just thinking about getting rid of my straight leg jeans. But of course, everything comes back so I feel like I should hang on to them.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Oh no, I'm surprised it wasn't something you could just throw on! Do you have skinny jeans? They're a staple in my closet and coincidentally, I was just thinking about getting rid of my straight leg jeans. But of course, everything comes back so I feel like I should hang on to them.


I played around with it today.  Different top and straighter leg jeans and it was much better.

It's very soft and comfy, but I don't think the weather calls for an open weave, cotton coat very often!  lol


----------



## Straight-Laced

mcs1111 said:


> *Does anybody know how the "poop" flats fit*?  Unfortunate name...they are the ones that look like poppy but flat.
> 
> I am a 5.5/35.5 and very narrow foot. My 36 dickers are roomy but ok with a thick insole. 36 Bobby's are perfect.    Trying to figure out if a 36 will fall off of me or not. Worried about length with pointy toe on 35 though. Any input from anyone who has tried on?



Did you ever try these on?  I'm quite interested now they're on sale but not sure about size.


----------



## imlvholic

I'm so glad I waited for the sale, just grabed the last 38 Black Gustave shorts at 40% off from NAP. Now they're sold out on all sizes. I think I can wear the black more often than the light pink.


----------



## Jayne1

It's very quiet here. Where are people shopping if not IM?  What's a great brand I am not aware of?


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> It's very quiet here. Where are people shopping if not IM?  What's a great brand I am not aware of?


Hi Jayne. I am just popping in to say hi to all of you but I have to be good so I am not really shopping these days...
I guess I am waiting for the sales (in a month!)
As promised a long time ago, I got 2 items this season, full priced (and I don't regret it


----------



## pr1nc355

Jayne1 said:


> It's very quiet here. Where are people shopping if not IM?  What's a great brand I am not aware of?



Are you kidding?  I haven't been buying anything BUT IM in the last few months, and I've been shopping like I haven't been in YEARS 

Here's a list so far of what I have from this season so far (4 items on sale):
1) cognac Dicker boot
2) white Oriane skort
3) white Odelle cami
4) slate blue Orka skirt
5) black Obira dress
6) peach Obira dress
7) white Quidor top
8) black Gaylord blazer

Possibly more to come, still seeing if I can track them down.  I just loved this collection so much--perfect clothes for warm-weather climates.  Also, I haven't fallen in love with anything from the Fall collection, so I may get just a couple of things from there, if anything at all.


----------



## tonkamama

ladies....Congrats on everyone new purchases.  Love every pieces!  

I did not get anything new from the sales, as I was busy with my patio project plus try to save up.  That means  I been shopping at Home Depot  and Lowes lately A LOT!  Not like I enjoying myself...  For sure Not wearing any IM for yard works.... LOL.


Hope FW is a better season for me.


----------



## jellylicious

^^ I'm sure your house is beautiful and well worth your IM sacrifices for now. 

Eyeing on a pair of black Bobbys...just curious...any of you still wear yours?


----------



## jellybebe

jellylicious said:


> ^^ I'm sure your house is beautiful and well worth your IM sacrifices for now.
> 
> Eyeing on a pair of black Bobbys...just curious...any of you still wear yours?




I still wear my black Blossoms, and I'm sure many people still wear theirs. It does seem a little weird though, now that IM herself has declared them more or less over.


----------



## tb-purselover

jellylicious said:


> ^^ I'm sure your house is beautiful and well worth your IM sacrifices for now.
> 
> Eyeing on a pair of black Bobbys...just curious...any of you still wear yours?




I still wear my khaki Bobbys. I love them. 
---

I have been good lately. I bought a few things full price. The Oriane skort and Edris sandals were full price. I also bought a few things from the Outnet. Otherwise I have been good. 

I did however buy other non IM stuff. Bought a few more pairs of Chloe Susanna ankle boots, birkenstock sandals and a '09 bmoto. 

But I am happy wearing and enjoying what I have in IM pieces. Even though most of it is past seasons.


----------



## am2022

Jelly go for them- I still wear my Bobby's too!
As far as recent purchases , really no clothing for almost 9 months except for this sweater when barneys sale started 3 days ago
Hoping I will like it !!!
Tonka - I agree - your home is a better investment so better show us Pics! 
TB: which color Susanna's did u get?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jellybebe said:


> I still wear my black Blossoms, and I'm sure many people still wear theirs. It does seem a little weird though, now that IM herself has declared them more or less over.



She declared them over? Where and when? Just curious.

I still wear my bobby's. But not my Beketts.


----------



## jellylicious

jellybebe said:


> I still wear my black Blossoms, and I'm sure many people still wear theirs. It does seem a little weird though, now that IM herself has declared them more or less over.





tb-purselover said:


> I still wear my khaki Bobbys. I love them.
> ---
> 
> I have been good lately. I bought a few things full price. The Oriane skort and Edris sandals were full price. I also bought a few things from the Outnet. Otherwise I have been good.
> 
> I did however buy other non IM stuff. Bought a few more pairs of Chloe Susanna ankle boots, birkenstock sandals and a '09 bmoto.
> 
> But I am happy wearing and enjoying what I have in IM pieces. Even though most of it is past seasons.



I think she was mainly referring to the Beketts. That style had so many ugly copies.  

Forgot to mention my 2 IM sale items-Nessa Crop and Kiana Pants. Non IM-the white Birks from JCrew (so comfy)


----------



## jellylicious

amacasa said:


> Jelly go for them- I still wear my Bobby's too!
> As far as recent purchases , really no clothing for almost 9 months except for this sweater when barneys sale started 3 days ago
> Hoping I will like it !!!
> Tonka - I agree - your home is a better investment so better show us Pics!
> TB: which color Susanna's did u get?


Thanks Amacasa! I needed you to chime in! :devil: 



caroulemapoulen said:


> She declared them over? Where and when? Just curious.
> 
> I still wear my bobby's. But not my Beketts.


They look cute on you!

Here's the article.


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Hi Jayne. I am just popping in to say hi to all of you but I have to be good so I am not really shopping these days...
> I guess I am waiting for the sales (in a month!)
> As promised a long time ago, I got 2 items this season, full priced (and I don't regret it



Good to see you, Flower!  Pretty pieces!!  I hope you are healing well!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Good to see you, Flower!  Pretty pieces!!  I hope you are healing well!




Hiya mercer! Yes I am healing slowly ... It's still swollen after I exercise do I am a bit worried.. Thanks so much for your post, you're a darling!
Jelly, I wear my Bobby's a lot (black, khaki and taupe ) and I never tire of them. My bekkets are hardly worn unfortunately because I still like mine .


----------



## mercer

Oh!  I've bought a few things for spring- the Etoile Rany Dress and the Olympe top in blue/gray.

Still hoping to find the Morleys at a discount!


----------



## flower71

tb-purselover said:


> I still wear my khaki Bobbys. I love them.
> ---
> 
> I have been good lately. I bought a few things full price. The Oriane skort and Edris sandals were full price. I also bought a few things from the Outnet. Otherwise I have been good.
> 
> I did however buy other non IM stuff. Bought a few more pairs of Chloe Susanna ankle boots, birkenstock sandals and a '09 bmoto.
> 
> But I am happy wearing and enjoying what I have in IM pieces. Even though most of it is past seasons.




Hey tb dear I am also using all my IM pieces from past seasons and I think I am ready for the next season. During the sales I hope to grab a few of her tunics /tops from the etoile line


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Hiya mercer! Yes I am healing slowly ... It's still swollen after I exercise do I am a bit worried.. Thanks so much for your post, you're a darling!
> Jelly, I wear my Bobby's a lot (black, khaki and taupe ) and I never tire of them. My bekkets are hardly worn unfortunately because I still like mine .




Hope you are 100% soon!  It's been a long road to recovery for you- sending good vibes your way!

I wear my taupe Bobbys all the time.  I had them in black and got rid of them.  Took me a bit to get used to the wedge and now I really like them!


----------



## jellylicious

flower71 said:


> Hiya mercer! Yes I am healing slowly ... It's still swollen after I exercise do I am a bit worried.. Thanks so much for your post, you're a darling!
> Jelly, I wear my Bobby's a lot (black, khaki and taupe ) and I never tire of them. My bekkets are hardly worn unfortunately because I still like mine .



Hey Flower-take it easy! Slow recovery but at least you're on the way.  so far i'm getting *100% YAY* for the Bobby's. 



mercer said:


> Oh!  I've bought a few things for spring- the Etoile Rany Dress and the Olympe top in blue/gray.
> 
> Still hoping to find the Morleys at a discount!



Both beautiful-the Rany dress is going to look amazing on you. 

I'm hoping that the Praise poncho gets on sale. Waiting patiently!


----------



## jellylicious

tb-purselover said:


> I still wear my khaki Bobbys. I love them.
> ---
> 
> I have been good lately. I bought a few things full price. The Oriane skort and Edris sandals were full price. I also bought a few things from the Outnet. Otherwise I have been good.
> 
> I did however buy other non IM stuff. Bought a few more pairs of Chloe Susanna ankle boots, birkenstock sandals and a '09 bmoto.
> 
> But I am happy wearing and enjoying what I have in IM pieces. Even though most of it is past seasons.



I got into the Birks trend myself. Can't believe that they are cute on! 
All your purchases are amazing! Let's see some mod pics!


----------



## jellybebe

mercer said:


> Oh!  I've bought a few things for spring- the Etoile Rany Dress and the Olympe top in blue/gray.
> 
> Still hoping to find the Morleys at a discount!




What size do you wear? Forward discounted them.


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Hiya mercer! Yes I am healing slowly ... It's still swollen after I exercise do I am a bit worried.. Thanks so much for your post, you're a darling!
> Jelly, I wear my Bobby's a lot (black, khaki and taupe ) and I never tire of them. My bekkets are hardly worn unfortunately because I still like mine .




Glad you are on the mend! I've missed your posts!


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Glad you are on the mend! I've missed your posts!




Thanks so much, jellybebe. It's been hard, work wise, and my computer has been acting up and I am on a ban because I am traveling to your part of the world in summer, with my family. I hope you're good?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

jellylicious said:


> Thanks Amacasa! I needed you to chime in! :devil:
> 
> 
> They look cute on you!
> 
> Here's the article.



Thank you, sweet Jelly! And thank you for the link as well.


----------



## scairo

jellylicious said:


> ^^ I'm sure your house is beautiful and well worth your IM sacrifices for now.
> 
> Eyeing on a pair of black Bobbys...just curious...any of you still wear yours?




I just bought my very first pair of Bobbys in taupe. I love them and will wear them to pieces whether or not they're still considered fashionable. But Marant did say back in February that she's not enjoying the shoes as much anymore because of all the ugly imitations that have cropped up in the high street.


----------



## saira1214

tb-purselover said:


> I still wear my khaki Bobbys. I love them.
> ---
> 
> I have been good lately. I bought a few things full price. The Oriane skort and Edris sandals were full price. I also bought a few things from the Outnet. Otherwise I have been good.
> 
> I did however buy other non IM stuff. Bought a few more pairs of Chloe Susanna ankle boots, birkenstock sandals and a '09 bmoto.
> 
> But I am happy wearing and enjoying what I have in IM pieces. Even though most of it is past seasons.


What color 09 Moto did you get ???  I'm sad that bekkets are considered out of fashion. I bought the cream color ones over the winter to wear in summer. Boo. Oh well.


----------



## am2022

I have 3 pairs of becketts and still love them
You can still wear them hidden under flare jeans and still look awesome esp worn with your bal leather jacket



saira1214 said:


> What color 09 Moto did you get ???  I'm sad that bekkets are considered out of fashion. I bought the cream color ones over the winter to wear in summer. Boo. Oh well.


----------



## mellibelly

I bought a few things in the sales. I got the Calice top from Barney's and just ordered the Hadley platform sandals from La Garconne. I found the Good Morning Tokyo sweatshirt a couple months ago for a discount. For the past couple seasons I'm not really into full priced IM. I'd rather just wait for the sales because nothing is so amazing I can't live without. Oh, I also scored a reversible swimsuit from the Outnet.

Regarding the wedge sneakers, I still wear my Bazils. My white Bobby's I wear less frequently because they are harder to match. I don't care if they are considered over. I don't follow trends and didn't buy them because they were considered 'in'. I like them so I wear them.


----------



## tb-purselover

amacasa said:


> Jelly go for them- I still wear my Bobby's too!
> As far as recent purchases , really no clothing for almost 9 months except for this sweater when barneys sale started 3 days ago
> Hoping I will like it !!!
> Tonka - I agree - your home is a better investment so better show us Pics!
> TB: which color Susanna's did u get?


Cute sweater Ama!  I was thinking of getting one of these during sales too.  The sale price was so good.  But I was able to control myself and stuck to what I promised to.

I purchased the red/gold studded Susanna's and the periwinkle/silver ones  .  I absolutely love them!



saira1214 said:


> What color 09 Moto did you get ???   I'm sad that bekkets are considered out of fashion. I bought the cream  color ones over the winter to wear in summer. Boo. Oh well.


I purchased the 09 Cognac.  The leather is DIVINE!  It is so pretty.  The color is gorgeous.  It was practically NWT except for a few fingernail markings.  Which I love with the 09 leather.  I can't wait for it to age and get that vintage look and darkening patina.



jellylicious said:


> I think she was mainly referring to the Beketts. That style had so many ugly copies.



Oh the Beketts!  I still wear mine.  I know that they are considered old news.  But I still wear them and love them!  I love the look.  I hate the ugly copies too .  



flower71 said:


> Hey tb dear I am also using all my IM pieces  from past seasons and I think I am ready for the next season. During the  sales I hope to grab a few of her tunics /tops from the etoile  line


Yay!  Another fellow IM lover who also loves wearing past season stuff.  One thing I truly love about IM is that her past season pieces go so nicely with current season pieces!  It truly is effortless.  I can grab pieces from whichever season, put them together without too much thought, and the just "go together" - very chic.

I am pretty much set for the next season as well.  So nice not to "need" anything.  I hope that lasts for more then a few weeks !



jellylicious said:


> I got into the Birks trend myself. Can't believe that they are cute on!
> All your purchases are amazing! Let's see some mod pics!


Yes, I am loving my birks!  I know, I can't believe how cute they look on.  I love the whole street fashion look.


----------



## saira1214

amacasa said:


> i have 3 pairs of becketts and still love them
> 
> you can still wear them hidden under flare jeans and still look awesome esp worn with your bal leather jacket


----------



## saira1214

tb-purselover said:


> Cute sweater Ama!  I was thinking of getting one of these during sales too.  The sale price was so good.  But I was able to control myself and stuck to what I promised to.
> 
> I purchased the red/gold studded Susanna's and the periwinkle/silver ones  .  I absolutely love them!
> 
> 
> I purchased the 09 Cognac.  The leather is DIVINE!  It is so pretty.  The color is gorgeous.  It was practically NWT except for a few fingernail markings.  Which I love with the 09 leather.  I can't wait for it to age and get that vintage look and darkening patina.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the Beketts!  I still wear mine.  I know that they are considered old news.  But I still wear them and love them!  I love the look.  I hate the ugly copies too .
> 
> 
> Yay!  Another fellow IM lover who also loves wearing past season stuff.  One thing I truly love about IM is that her past season pieces go so nicely with current season pieces!  It truly is effortless.  I can grab pieces from whichever season, put them together without too much thought, and the just "go together" - very chic.
> 
> I am pretty much set for the next season as well.  So nice not to "need" anything.  I hope that lasts for more then a few weeks !
> 
> 
> Yes, I am loving my birks!  I know, I can't believe how cute they look on.  I love the whole street fashion look.




You got the periwinkle Susanna's? I've been dying to find those since last year. I finally gave up recently.  where did you find them? I also 
have a 09 cognac. It is beautiful. 
Congrats! Will look good with your Bobby's.


----------



## tb-purselover

saira1214 said:


> You got the periwinkle Susanna's? I've been dying to find those since last year. I finally gave up recently.  where did you find them? I also
> have a 09 cognac. It is beautiful.
> Congrats! Will look good with your Bobby's.


I purchased them from a Hong Kong retailer.  I've been there in person many times.  So I check their online store often.  If you want the name I can PM ya it.  However, I just checked and they are sold out of the periwinkle now .

Yes, isn't 09 cognac gorgeous!  I can't wait to wear it with my bobby's once Fall comes around.  Or during a cool evening or night out!  It is too warm during the day to wear it now.


----------



## flassh

Help and opinions, please 
Has anyone taken a smaller size than your normal in the Edris or Elva Sandal? I have both the Khaki and Black Edris in a 38 with a tiny bit of sliding length, but have a chance to buy the 37 in the Nude also.
Opinions on sizing... thanks!


----------



## mercer

jellylicious said:


> Both beautiful-the Rany dress is going to look amazing on you.



You are such a sweetie!


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> What size do you wear? Forward discounted them.



 Thanks for the heads up!  I'm a 40 and I'm looking for the taupe.  They are reduced on farfetch, but I'm going to roll the dice and see if I can get them for a super deep discount.  

The sales are making my head spin!  I want/need everything!


----------



## pr1nc355

So I was able to score the Oriane skort in white in a 38, which fits perfectly.  I liked it so much I tried to find the other colors and was only able to track down the black in a 40 for a phone order.  I've never tried on a 40 cuz this item was so HTF, so I didn't have the option.  Do you think it may be too big?  Is this a concern with the waist being elastic?  I don't mind a slightly baggy fit, but I don't want to worry about it falling off.  I have an hourglass type of figure, so my waist is really small, but I have a larger round butt and wider hips.  My jean size is generally 27-28.


----------



## chels85x

Think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like IM shoes/sneakers


----------



## am2022

no there is a lot of them that up to now don't appreciate it...
and being the free spirited person that i am... i don't really mind at all.

its all good ... 
her sneakers have been called " rad" short for radical... and up to now i still consider them as such... hope this helps!


chels85x said:


> Think I'm the only person in the world who doesn't like IM shoes/sneakers


----------



## flassh

Juice said:


> View attachment 2560676
> 
> 
> Got my holdens in 38 - so much better! Wearing the edris in 37 for comparison.
> 
> Excuse the ug feet...



Hi! Great pic of sizing comparison.. helpful, but would it be possible for you to please measure the width of your 37 Edris? and 37 is your true IM size?


----------



## tb-purselover

pr1nc355 said:


> So I was able to score the Oriane skort in white in a 38, which fits perfectly.  I liked it so much I tried to find the other colors and was only able to track down the black in a 40 for a phone order.  I've never tried on a 40 cuz this item was so HTF, so I didn't have the option.  Do you think it may be too big?  Is this a concern with the waist being elastic?  I don't mind a slightly baggy fit, but I don't want to worry about it falling off.  I have an hourglass type of figure, so my waist is really small, but I have a larger round butt and wider hips.  My jean size is generally 27-28.



I *think* you will be okay.  I am typically a jean size 26-27 and I took a size 38 in the Oriane skort.  But, even if it isn't perfect it is elastic.  It is probably a pretty easy fix for a seamstress.


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi there.  Just purchased brand new IM Edris sandals and concerned about ruining the leather sole.  Has only one had any type of sole added to protect the bottoms?  I had a sole put on my IM Dickers, as this seemed fairly easy because of the heal.  The sandals are flat so I am not sure how?  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Jayne1

In my continuing quest to find the prefect tee, I'm considering the Minea V-neck linen T-shirt.  I haven't seen it in stores.

Has anyone tried it and is the same, as all her other tees?  (Which I already own.    )


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> In my continuing quest to find the prefect tee, I'm considering the Minea V-neck linen T-shirt.  I haven't seen it in stores.
> 
> Has anyone tried it and is the same, as all her other tees?  (Which I already own.    )


I just bought the olive one from the Barneys sale at 40% off. The fit is pretty true to size. I usually wear 36/38 on the tops and I ordered a size S. It fits tighter around the shoulders on me than on the models, not sure what sizes they are wearing. Quality seems normal, I haven't washed it since I just received it yesterday.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> In my continuing quest to find the prefect tee, I'm considering the Minea V-neck linen T-shirt.  I haven't seen it in stores.
> 
> Has anyone tried it and is the same, as all her other tees?  (Which I already own.    )



I like the look of the Minea but haven't tried it.  I can recommend the Golda long sleeve though.  It's shaped nicely (not boxy), mid weight but not at all sheer and not tight in the sleeve or fitted.  I went to up a Medium and it's too slouchy really (usually wear XS-S but IM tees have been so fitted lately ) and if I find another I'll get the Small which will still fit nice and slouchy.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I just bought the olive one from the Barneys sale at 40% off. The fit is pretty true to size. I usually wear 36/38 on the tops and I ordered a size S. It fits tighter around the shoulders on me than on the models, not sure what sizes they are wearing. Quality seems normal, I haven't washed it since I just received it yesterday.


Thank you for the quick reply!

I noticed some online modelling makes the tee look it's puckering, even on these skinny models. Like they are too busty, or something, which they are not. Do you find that?


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> I like the look of the Minea but haven't tried it.  I can recommend the Golda long sleeve though.  It's shaped nicely (not boxy), mid weight but not at all sheer and not tight in the sleeve or fitted.  I went to up a Medium and it's too slouchy really (usually wear XS-S but IM tees have been so fitted lately ) and if I find another I'll get the Small which will still fit nice and slouchy.


I have two of them -- a blue and a cream colour.

I do like them very much, but as you said, they fit very long and large, so they look best under something, like a jacket, for me.  I feel like they had a few pounds when worn alone, they're so shapless.

I do like the longer, short sleeve.  I don't like cap sleeves on me.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> I noticed some online modelling makes the tee look it's puckering, even on these skinny models. Like they are too busty, or something, which they are not. Do you find that?




I don't think that effect happens on me. Like I said, not sure how they sized up or rather how thin they are, but the tee is decently fitting on me and doesn't have that baggy effect in front. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## offin77

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> caroulemapoulen: thanks for the heads up on the broken Edris, any other ladies exp. problems with this sandal? Was thinking of ordering them but saw your post.........
> Yours broke too?


Hi Ladies, 
There is a major problem with Elva and Edris (( mine broke after one day!!!!! Bought them in HN Dubai and took them back, they didnt want to exchange them at first but now, after a day I just received a call from they informing me that they will refund me right away because a few more customers had the same problem... what a shame such a great sandal but such a bad quality... anyone else facing the same problem?


----------



## Jayne1

offin77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> There is a major problem with Elva and Edris (( mine broke after one day!!!!! Bought them in HN Dubai and took them back, they didnt want to exchange them at first but now, after a day I just received a call from they informing me that they will refund me right away because a few more customers had the same problem... what a shame such a great sandal but such a bad quality... anyone else facing the same problem?


So it took a few people with the same problem to get them to give you a refund. Did they think you broke them on purpose?


----------



## imlvholic

offin77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> There is a major problem with Elva and Edris (( mine broke after one day!!!!! Bought them in HN Dubai and took them back, they didnt want to exchange them at first but now, after a day I just received a call from they informing me that they will refund me right away because a few more customers had the same problem... what a shame such a great sandal but such a bad quality... anyone else facing the same problem?


Oh, sorry about that, Edris is such a head turner. I hope mine will hold up, I checked & rechecked, it's looking good so far


----------



## dbaby

very pregnant Alyssa Milano on extra


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of me in the Ori top- i love this one!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> I have two of them -- a blue and a cream colour.
> 
> I do like them very much, but as you said, they fit very long and large, so they look best under something, like a jacket, for me.  I feel like they had a few pounds when worn alone, they're so shapless.
> 
> I do like the longer, short sleeve.  I don't like cap sleeves on me.



The long sleeve tee I liked is actually called Grace.  I haven't tried Golda.  Shouldn't post before coffee


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> The long sleeve tee I liked is actually called Grace.  I haven't tried Golda.  Shouldn't post before coffee


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, I am so sad now that *my beloved Edris gave up* on me this morning after just 4~5 wearing and each time was like 15~30 minutes of walking on flat surface (no rocky roads and I live in CA so I drive most of the time)!! 

I was so shock (even thought I read some ladies had similar problem) that these sandals indeed were poorly constructed with design flaws.  Sooner or later will fall apart just a matter of time.  A pair of my older Chanel thong sandals are still running pretty and durable and I have many pairs of thong sandals none of them have this problem!   

I just sent Fartetch an email asking for a refund and I will update everyone with their feedback.  Wish me good luck of getting my hard earned $$$$ back.


----------



## tonkamama

Here is the photo ....


----------



## arguspeace

tonkamama said:


> Here is the photo ....




Wow another one, sorry to hear that.  I hope you get a refund ASAP.


----------



## Mia Bella

offin77 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> There is a major problem with Elva and Edris (( mine broke after one day!!!!! Bought them in HN Dubai and took them back, they didnt want to exchange them at first but now, after a day I just received a call from they informing me that they will refund me right away because a few more customers had the same problem... what a shame such a great sandal but such a bad quality... anyone else facing the same problem?



Glad you were able to get a refund. 
Shame on IM! Up the price on things and lower the quality. Great job IM and IM quality control. Get it together...



tonkamama said:


> Here is the photo ....



That's so horrible tonka. I really hope you can get a refund as well. I don't even own a pair of these and I'm horrified. WTF.


----------



## tb-purselover

O.M.Gosh!  This really upsets me.  Another case of this happening.  Please let us know how good FarFetch's customer service is.  They really should refund.  Please keep us updated.  I am hoping you get your hard earned money back ASAP.



tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I am so sad now that *my beloved Edris gave up* on me this morning after just 4~5 wearing and each time was like 15~30 minutes of walking on flat surface (no rocky roads and I live in CA so I drive most of the time)!!
> 
> I was so shock (even thought I read some ladies had similar problem) that these sandals indeed were poorly constructed with design flaws.  Sooner or later will fall apart just a matter of time.  A pair of my older Chanel thong sandals are still running pretty and durable and I have many pairs of thong sandals none of them have this problem!
> 
> I just sent Fartetch an email asking for a refund and I will update everyone with their feedback.  Wish me good luck of getting my hard earned $$$$ back.





tonkamama said:


> Here is the photo ....


----------



## imlvholic

tonkamama said:


> Here is the photo ....


Oh no!!! I hope you get a refund soon. I just worn mine yesterday all day & I even brought an extra flipflop with me just in case. It held up ok. 
I'll be going on a trip tomorrow & I'm taking them with me too. I hope if it will break, it will happen soon so I can return it too. The price tag is not worth it for this quality.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies for your support *...I never wish this happens to my favorite pair of sandals.  I will update as soon as merchant gets back to me.

*tb-purselover & imlvholic ~* *great idea to bring extra flipflops with you (a must IMO...)*, I wish I have listened...    

It was kinda of embarrassed (& funny the same time) moment that I had to cut short my Sunday plan and headed home, luckily I did not park too far away, but had to cross a short intersection, all those cars waiting at intersection had watching me walk like a duckNot classy at all  LOL  :shame:




arguspeace said:


> Wow another one, sorry to hear that.  I hope you get a refund ASAP.





Mia Bella said:


> Glad you were able to get a refund.
> Shame on IM! Up the price on things and lower the quality. Great job IM and IM quality control. Get it together...
> 
> 
> 
> That's so horrible tonka. I really hope you can get a refund as well. I don't even own a pair of these and I'm horrified. WTF.





tb-purselover said:


> O.M.Gosh!  This really upsets me.  Another case of this happening.  Please let us know how good FarFetch's customer service is.  They really should refund.  Please keep us updated.  I am hoping you get your hard earned money back ASAP.





imlvholic said:


> Oh no!!! I hope you get a refund soon. I just worn mine yesterday all day & I even brought an extra flipflop with me just in case. It held up ok.
> I'll be going on a trip tomorrow & I'm taking them with me too. I hope if it will break, it will happen soon so I can return it too. The price tag is not worth it for this quality.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies for your support *...I never wish this happens to my favorite pair of sandals.  I will update as soon as merchant gets back to me.
> 
> *tb-purselover & imlvholic ~* *great idea to bring extra flipflops with you (a must IMO...)*, I wish I have listened...
> 
> It was kinda of embarrassed (& funny the same time) moment that I had to cut short my Sunday plan and headed home, luckily I did not park too far away, but had to cross a short intersection, all those cars waiting at intersection had watching me walk like a duckNot classy at all  LOL  :shame:



Awww man, sorry to hear...that stinks and no fun trying to walk with a broken sandal-been there and i know it just looks ridiculous!  Crossing my fingers for your refund. For that price, having to lug around an extra pair of shoes just in case it breaks is just silly. Keep us posted!


----------



## rocket06

Hope you get a refund asap, tonkamama... 

where are her shoes made? Italy?


----------



## daisybear

tonkamama said:


> Here is the photo ....


Wow, this is dissapointing.  I bought these too and have yet to wear them.  Now I'm concerned mine won't hold up.  Hopefully you get your money back.


----------



## tonkamama

rocket06 said:


> Hope you get a refund asap, tonkamama...
> 
> where are her shoes made? Italy?



These are made in portugal.  Some of her shoes are made in portugal and I think just these are not designed well that the "thong" part comes apart easily.


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.

* Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *

Here are what they replied...

By AM ~
We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.

By PM ~
I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund. 

Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.




Glad you got the refund! But sad your sandals broke.


----------



## tb-purselover

Yay!  That's wonderful news.  I'm so glad that they refunded your money and took back the defective sandals.  It really pisses me off.  Now I am so worried mine will break.  I only hope that if they do, it happens before the warranty runs out.  I was hoping to wear these for a good, long time.  Now I am worried that they will break a day after the warranty expires.



tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.



Relieved to hear that farfetch has done the right thing.  Such a shame about your lovely Edris though


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.



Tonka -- so glad you got a refund, but very sorry about your Edris! I think it depends on the boutique, not Farfetch who acts like a middleman. I've read about other people having problems getting refunded for defective goods purchased via Farfetch


----------



## imlvholic

Can't resist, have to have both 
http://


----------



## imlvholic

Glad you got your refund Tonka.
So far mine is holding up, I love it so much, though I wish it had a little lift of a heel. I'm not used to very flat shoes. I guess if it will ever break, I'll just have it fixed, maybe stitched to the bottom securely. I'm also thinking of adding a stock 2" heel at the back. I don't know if it will work. Lol...


----------



## HiromiT

F/W pieces are starting to trickle in at Matches:
http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant-etoile
http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant

J+O in Canada will probably have new stock on their site next week.


----------



## jellylicious

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.


So glad to hear of your refund and good customer service from Farfetch. Hope you bought something fab to replace the Edris. 



imlvholic said:


> Can't resist, have to have both
> http://



So cute!


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> *Ladies,*  Good news.  I received an email from Farfetch that the boutique which they sponsored will refund my money and just issued me a free return label.
> 
> * Farfetch is a reputable merchant and I will continue shopping with them.  *
> 
> Here are what they replied...
> 
> By AM ~
> We are very sorry to hear that your beautiful ISABEL MARANT 'Edris'  sandals are no longer in a perfect condition. I have contacted our  partner boutique about this and am currently waiting for them to provide  me with further information.
> 
> By PM ~
> I would like to confirm that we will be able to accept a return of your damaged sandals for a full refund.
> 
> Please accept our apologies once again for any inconvenience caused by this shopping experience.  We hope that you continue shopping with us in future.


Thank goodness!  Glad it worked out!


----------



## mercer

HiromiT said:


> F/W pieces are starting to trickle in at Matches:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant-etoile
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens/isabel-marant
> 
> J+O in Canada will probably have new stock on their site next week.



Has anyone seen pictures of the fall Etoile line?  In the meantime I'm going to be busy cutting holes in all of my sweaters...


----------



## HiromiT

mercer said:


> Has anyone seen pictures of the fall Etoile line?  In the meantime I'm going to be busy cutting holes in all of my sweaters...



Heehee, or let a few moths do the work!  Those hole-y sweaters remind of ones by IRO and R13 from last season.


----------



## bbagsforever

Pic of the Kerlen jacket and Faxon tee!


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Pic of the Kerlen jacket and Faxon tee!


So gorgeous, so jealous


----------



## Jayne1

I'm thinking of buying the *kiana sweatpants* sight unseen.  Is there much stretch, I need stretch.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> I'm thinking of buying the *kiana sweatpants* sight unseen.  Is there much stretch, I need stretch.




 Second this. I need it to NOT be like the last marant pour H&M sweatpants. Do I need to size up like 2 sizes?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Hi ladies, 

I'm new to IM and have been eying this dress  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/Isabel-Marant/Dag-silk-chiffon-dress/448169

I'm wondering if you can tell me her if dresses run smaller or larger? For reference, I wear a 24 in jeans, am a 00-0 in Theory, xx-small in Herve Leger, and a 0 in Alexander Wang and French Connection. Would the French 34 work?

Thanks!


----------



## hasana

So many gorgeous IM shoes out there this season...I think I might have to cave and get the Play sandals, those bows are just so cute...does anyone know how they size? Are they TTS?


----------



## bbagsforever

Jayne1 said:


> So gorgeous, so jealous



Thanks Jayne1!


----------



## Straight-Laced

New season 3" heel Poppy style pumps called Pealman.  Nice idea, but expensive.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/457724/Isabel_Marant/pealman-bow-embellished-leather-pumps


----------



## Straight-Laced

Any great buys to report this sale season?  
I found the Becka leather pants at an unbelievably great price at a Danish store, otherwise just a couple of tees (Mary & Grace) and a sweater (Isaac).  
Anyone else?


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Can't resist, have to have both
> http://



Love these - glad you got both!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I still want to know if the kiana sweatpants have some give, some stretch!  lol


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Love these - glad you got both!!!


 Thanks S-L, I've been wearing the black while I was in NY paired with the Gigi linen white t & my black Carolls  Just love the texture! 

I can't wait to wear the pink soon


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> I still want to know if the kiana sweatpants have some give, some stretch!  lol




I went ahead and ordered it. I'll let you know next week.


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I went ahead and ordered it. I'll let you know next week.


Thank you!

They look like trousers with a waistband but are labelled sweats let me know how much give they give!


----------



## HiromiT

Lots of new F/W Etoile and mainline pieces on LVR! Hope these links work:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1B&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1C&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=


----------



## Sculli

With my Plumy python effect flats, they are super comfortable! I might get a 2nd pair in another color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Instagram: ping25


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Lots of new F/W Etoile and mainline pieces on LVR! Hope these links work:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1B&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1C&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=


So many new things!  

I have a hard time understanding the price of those Etoile sweatshirts, but otherwise, there's lots to love from both lines!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> So many new things!
> 
> I have a hard time understanding the price of those Etoile sweatshirts, but otherwise, there's lots to love from both lines!


What do you like? I need some inspiration because I'm not coveting anything IM lately. I didn't get anything from S/S and nothing from F/w is calling my name...not sure what to think of the colours or styles. 
.


----------



## mercer

Sculli said:


> With my Plumy python effect flats, they are super comfortable! I might get a 2nd pair in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663418
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Super cute!!


----------



## imlvholic

Sculli said:


> With my Plumy python effect flats, they are super comfortable! I might get a 2nd pair in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2663418
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25


Nice, but I'm more drawn to your WOC  I just got mine & love it to death.


----------



## imlvholic

HiromiT said:


> Lots of new F/W Etoile and mainline pieces on LVR! Hope these links work:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1B&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...bLine=&DesignerId=E1C&CategoryId=&lineDesSel=


Huh!!! Her prices are getting too unreachable. The new boots are nice but too high to be practical.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> What do you like? I need some inspiration because I'm not coveting anything IM lately. I didn't get anything from S/S and nothing from F/w is calling my name...not sure what to think of the colours or styles.
> .


In the middle of the summer, I always look wistfully at anything that layers.  I like the comfy sweaters and cardigans.  Don't see anything I must own, at the moment, though.


----------



## tb-purselover

The more I look at the new season pieces the more it is growing on me.  All the details, it really is lovely.  The attention to the small details, such a beautifully made collection.  I really love it, but the prices are just too much for me.  I love it, but might wait until sales.  There isn't anything I must have at full price yet.  But, if I had the funds, I would own a lot of it.  Sooo amazing chic.

From http://www.studded-hearts.com (if you go to the site directly the images are larger and you can see the details)


----------



## tb-purselover

More...


----------



## tb-purselover

More...


----------



## tb-purselover

Last one...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> In the middle of the summer, I always look wistfully at anything that layers.  I like the comfy sweaters and cardigans.  Don't see anything I must own, at the moment, though.


Ah, I thought there was something specific, and since you and I like similar things, I wondered if I should give it a second look.  But yeah, I get excited over cozy knits too!


----------



## HiromiT

tb-purselover said:


> Last one...
> View attachment 2664537



Thanks for the pics, TB! I must say the collection looks more appealing on the models, but no must-haves for me atm (phew).


----------



## flassh

Hi girls,
Has anyone dealt with Matches for a broken Edris sandal? I was totally smitten with these sandals and bought all three colors; two from Matches one from I.M. in Paris.
Well, first my I.M. Khaki pair broke after three light wears (same thong part as everyone elses) and they replaced it with a new pair. At first, they wanted to repair it- (no refund), I said no way since I had just purchased them less than three weeks before the thong broke off from the footbed.

Second, my Nude Edris from Matches just snapped the other day. I rotate them regularly and don't even wear them so often since I've got a million other shoes already!
I emailed Matches, I'm waiting for a reply. 

Thoughts? Anyone deal with a broken Edris from Matches? At this point, I'd really just like a refund. These sandals are way too expensive to take a risk of them breaking again...
so sad.


----------



## green.bee

tb-purselover said:


> More...



Thank you for posting it T Finally IM collection where I like almost every single item.


----------



## Jayne1

I _adored_ this mid 80s look, at the time. 

High-waisted, belted trousers and strong shouldered, slouchy jacket, pointy toe shoe.  But can I wear it again?  

I swear, I might still have this look in the back of my closet somewhere


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I _adored_ this mid 80s look, at the time.
> 
> High-waisted, belted trousers and strong shouldered, slouchy jacket, pointy toe shoe.  But can I wear it again?
> 
> I swear, I might still have this look in the back of my closet somewhere&#8230;



Me too, I wore these clothes to my first job back in the day.  Even if I had kept my pleated grey flannel trousers, they won't fit me now nor would I want the illusion of bigger hips/butt!! The models look great, but I can't do this entire look again. Maybe the oversized knits -- those I already have plenty of.


----------



## tb-purselover

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for the pics, TB! I must say the collection looks more appealing on the models, but no must-haves for me atm (phew).





green.bee said:


> Thank you for posting it T Finally IM collection where I like almost every single item.



You're welcome!  I found these and had to share.  Yes, I love them.  On the models it looks amazing!  I might own a few of the pieces, but I am going to wait until sales.  There isn't anything that is a must have.  But I love every piece.  The boots are amazing!!!  I only wish I could wear them comfortably.  But I think they are too high for me to wear.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Me too, I wore these clothes to my first job back in the day.  Even if I had kept my pleated grey flannel trousers, they won't fit me now nor would I want the illusion of bigger hips/butt!! The models look great, but I can't do this entire look again. Maybe the oversized knits -- those I already have plenty of.


I think I used to dress up more. Even when I wasn't really going anywhere.

I don't go out in Lululemon, but I do think North American society dresses way, way down these days and I don't want to go back to dressing up, in what looks a bit costumey to me now. Although I loved it then.


----------



## Jayne1

Any word on the *Kiana sweatpants* and how they fit? I want to buy something, although maybe I should save for Fall


----------



## green.bee

tb-purselover said:


> You're welcome!  I found these and had to share.  Yes, I love them.  On the models it looks amazing!  I might own a few of the pieces, but I am going to wait until sales.  There isn't anything that is a must have.  But I love every piece.  The boots are amazing!!!  I only wish I could wear them comfortably.  But I think they are too high for me to wear.



Even though like other ladies I remember the silhouette from the eighties I have always loved masculine style, layers, oversized knits, flannels, tweeds, suede, leather, structured shoulders and I am so glad that IM brought it in her FW collection.
The only thing I don't like is her price tag


----------



## tb-purselover

green.bee said:


> Even though like other ladies I remember the silhouette from the eighties I have always loved masculine style, layers, oversized knits, flannels, tweeds, suede, leather, structured shoulders and I am so glad that IM brought it in her FW collection.
> The only thing I don't like is her price tag



Yeah, prices are steep! 

I totally remember the 80's too.  I love how she used flannels, tweeds, leather with the 80's silhouettes.  A spin on the whole 80's shape.


----------



## neenabengal

flassh said:


> Hi girls,
> Has anyone dealt with Matches for a broken Edris sandal? I was totally smitten with these sandals and bought all three colors; two from Matches one from I.M. in Paris.
> Well, first my I.M. Khaki pair broke after three light wears (same thong part as everyone elses) and they replaced it with a new pair. At first, they wanted to repair it- (no refund), I said no way since I had just purchased them less than three weeks before the thong broke off from the footbed.
> 
> Second, my Nude Edris from Matches just snapped the other day. I rotate them regularly and don't even wear them so often since I've got a million other shoes already!
> I emailed Matches, I'm waiting for a reply.
> 
> Thoughts? Anyone deal with a broken Edris from Matches? At this point, I'd really just like a refund. These sandals are way too expensive to take a risk of them breaking again...
> so sad.



Looks like there is a problem with these sandals breaking.  Quite a few people here have complained - see link and it goes on for a few pages, post 7747 onwards  HTH
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/isabel-marant-clothes-and-accessories-769055-517.html


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> I went ahead and ordered it. I'll let you know next week.


Any new info on the Kiana sweatpants?


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Any new info on the Kiana sweatpants?




Sorry! On vacation and will share by Monday at the latest. I ordered the black sz 38 from NAP, FYI 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## l.ch.

Jayne1 said:


> I still want to know if the kiana sweatpants have some give, some stretch!  lol


Yes, they do have some stretch, I would say a lot of stretch. I haven't worn them in some time, it is too hot for them right now, but the last time I wore them they stretched. Especially around the waist. They are comfortable, but they are not exactly sweatpants, at least not to me. Their material is sweat-y. HTH!


----------



## Jayne1

l.ch. said:


> Yes, they do have some stretch, I would say a lot of stretch. I haven't worn them in some time, it is too hot for them right now, but the last time I wore them they stretched. Especially around the waist. They are comfortable, but they are not exactly sweatpants, at least not to me. Their material is sweat-y. HTH!


Thank you for the reply!

Do you mean the material is a sweat pant material or that the material is so heavy, it makes you sweaty?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Managed to get hold of a pair of Crisi boots in size 35 on sale! Hope they fit, I'm usually between 35 and 36 and I've heard that the Crisi runs big (my Bobby's are 36 but a little to the big side on my feet).

Anyone who has them who can confirm about sizing?


----------



## l.ch.

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for the reply!
> 
> Do you mean the material is a sweat pant material or that the material is so heavy, it makes you sweaty?



 Actually, both! If it's a hot day they can make you sweaty. But the material is a sweatpants material, quite thick and stretchy, but not that stretchy, that the pants completely loose their shape after a day of wear.


----------



## HiromiT

I checked out a couple of fall Etoile pieces today and wanted to share pics and mini review. Neither was on my wish list but I tried them on just for fun.

Gabrie plaid coat
- Oversized like all her other cocoon coats
- Fabric is a scratchy wool blend, without any lining
- I tried my usual size 36 but it looks ridiculously huge and long on me. Size down if you're a shortie like me (5'3").

Rohan distressed sweater
- Oversized/BF style
- Knit is thick and substantial but scratchy
- I think I tried a size 38 but even if I sized down, it would've been too long for my height.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I checked out a couple of fall Etoile pieces today and wanted to share pics and mini review. Neither was on my wish list but I tried them on just for fun.
> 
> Gabrie plaid coat
> - Oversized like all her other cocoon coats
> - Fabric is a scratchy wool blend, without any lining
> - I tried my usual size 36 but it looks ridiculously huge and long on me. Size down if you're a shortie like me (5'3").
> 
> Rohan distressed sweater
> - Oversized/BF style
> - Knit is thick and substantial but scratchy
> - I think I tried a size 38 but even if I sized down, it would've been too long for my height.


So unspecial. lol

I saw some Fall at TNT and although the fabrics look lovely while new, I'm aware of what they will look like after some wearing, so I wasn't interested in trying on what little I saw.

Of course if a longish, not slim fitting jacket showed up, I would!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> *So unspecial. lol*
> 
> I saw some Fall at TNT and although the fabrics look lovely while new, I'm aware of what they will look like after some wearing, so I wasn't interested in trying on what little I saw.
> 
> Of course if a longish, not slim fitting jacket showed up, I would!



I know! 

I was also thinking about how the fabric would wear. There were some tshirts and skirts in viscose/poly that I didn't bother to try. Nice cuts but crappy fabric.

This coat looks interesting but is in a similar wool blend as our other coat: http://www.matchesfashion.com/mobile/product/203991


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> Any new info on the Kiana sweatpants?


Finally tried these on and I didn't love it. As was said, it is a pretty heavy knitted sweatpant material that's looser on top and gradually slims down throughout the leg. The waistband has two buttons and a zip fly, which is nice, but it's just not something I can see myself wearing through the winter. As far as sizing, the 38 fit me fine, but I could see it riding lower as it gets looser with wear. I have thick quads and calves, so the 36 would not have worked. Let me know if you want pictures before I send it back tomorrow!


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Finally tried these on and I didn't love it. As was said, it is a pretty heavy knitted sweatpant material that's looser on top and gradually slims down throughout the leg. The waistband has two buttons and a zip fly, which is nice, but it's just not something I can see myself wearing through the winter. As far as sizing, the 38 fit me fine, but I could see it riding lower as it gets looser with wear. I have thick quads and calves, so the 36 would not have worked.* Let me know if you want pictures before I send it back tomorrow*!



I'd love to see a picture!  Why can't you see yourself wearing it in the winter?


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> I checked out a couple of fall Etoile pieces today and wanted to share pics and mini review. Neither was on my wish list but I tried them on just for fun.
> 
> Gabrie plaid coat
> - Oversized like all her other cocoon coats
> - Fabric is a scratchy wool blend, without any lining
> - I tried my usual size 36 but it looks ridiculously huge and long on me. Size down if you're a shortie like me (5'3").
> 
> Rohan distressed sweater
> - Oversized/BF style
> - Knit is thick and substantial but scratchy
> - I think I tried a size 38 but even if I sized down, it would've been too long for my height.



Thank you for the reviews HiromiT!!! (the distressed sweaters are ridiculous IMO).  
It's FREEZING here right now and I'm quite tempted by this Etoile Raquel knitted cape.  I could see it worn with white skinny jeans & black ankle boots 
But it's expensive and like the Rohan you tried I'm betting it's scratchy fabric, especially around the neck & throat.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/457136/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/raquel-patchwork-knitted-cape#


----------



## green.bee

HiromiT said:


> I checked out a couple of fall Etoile pieces today and wanted to share pics and mini review. Neither was on my wish list but I tried them on just for fun.
> 
> Gabrie plaid coat
> - Oversized like all her other cocoon coats
> - Fabric is a scratchy wool blend, without any lining
> - I tried my usual size 36 but it looks ridiculously huge and long on me. Size down if you're a shortie like me (5'3").
> 
> Rohan distressed sweater
> - Oversized/BF style
> - Knit is thick and substantial but scratchy
> - I think I tried a size 38 but even if I sized down, it would've been too long for my height.



thank you for the review. The distressed sweaters are just ridiculous. Alexander Wang and R13 did it much better in previous seasons, but the idea is still not my cup of tea.

I like the Denver tweed coat but I am not sure if I like that the back of the coat is shorter than the front.


----------



## Jayne1

I like the Denver tweed jacket too we've seen that fabric before, haven't we?


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you for the reviews HiromiT!!! (the distressed sweaters are ridiculous IMO).
> It's FREEZING here right now and I'm quite tempted by this Etoile Raquel knitted cape.  I could see it worn with white skinny jeans & black ankle boots
> But it's expensive and like the Rohan you tried I'm betting it's scratchy fabric, especially around the neck & throat.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/457136/Etoile_Isabel_Marant/raquel-patchwork-knitted-cape#



Hi S-L, hope all is well! I agree the distressed knits are ridic although if I were a few decades younger, I might be tempted. OMG, it was so scratchy, I couldn't wait to tear it off! I kept my tshirt on but I could still feel the prickles.  I'm usually fine with her wool/mohair sweaters from past seasons, but they're thinner so don't seem to feel as bad. 

The Raquel would look so striking w/ white jeans! But yeah, I think it's probably another itch-inducing piece unfortunately.



green.bee said:


> thank you for the review. The distressed sweaters are just ridiculous. Alexander Wang and R13 did it much better in previous seasons, but the idea is still not my cup of tea.
> 
> I like the Denver tweed coat but I am not sure if I like that the back of the coat is shorter than the front.





Jayne1 said:


> I like the Denver tweed jacket too we've seen that fabric before, haven't we?



I was eyeing the Denver too -- really like the collar -- but am kinda bored with that tweed now. Is the back actually shorter or just tapered? Either way, I don't think it looks very flattering from the back although it may look better in person.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Does any of you have the Tess shirt? How is the fit/size?


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> I'd love to see a picture!  Why can't you see yourself wearing it in the winter?


Sorry I just saw this and already sent the package back! I didn't think I would wear it much during the winter bc the material really is thick and it doesn't get that cold here. Also, I tried it on again and just decided it wasn't for me. I just don't have long, skinny legs.


----------



## green.bee

HiromiT said:


> I was eyeing the Denver too -- really like the collar -- but am kinda bored with that tweed now. Is the back actually shorter or just tapered? Either way, I don't think it looks very flattering from the back although it may look better in person.





I have Diego cocoon coat in navy, so this time I am up for nice black/white/gray tweed. I like the collar as well and the shoulders are so nicely structured. 
Yes, the back of the coat is shorter in kind of weird way. Here is a screen grab from the video on Matches site:


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Sorry I just saw this and already sent the package back! I didn't think I would wear it much during the winter bc the material really is thick and it doesn't get that cold here.* Also, I tried it on again and just decided it wasn't for me. I just don't have long, skinny legs.*


Oh well, either do I.  Guess I won't be getting them.


----------



## HiromiT

Thanks for the screenshot -- the shorter back does look a bit odd.

I tried on more pieces today and will post pics and reviews below!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Thanks for the screenshot -- the shorter back does look a bit odd.
> 
> I tried on more pieces today and will post pics and reviews below!


Can't wait!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Can't wait!



+1


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Can't wait!





Straight-Laced said:


> +1



Rider cardie
- For taller ladies, this will be a cozy, oversized (albeit itch-inducing) piece. If you're petite, size down. Unfortunately too voluminous and long for me. I tried a 36.

Wallis striped pullover
- Surprisingly soft and didn't make me itch.  Contains 38% polyamide, 26% acrylic, 25% alpaca, 10% wool, elastane. No itchy mohair! True to size but slim fitting.

Mika wool trouser 
- Fits large IMO although it's meant to look slouchy as seen in the NAP pic.
- I usually wear a 38 in her cords/jeans but this in 38 was baggy at the waist and hips.
- But I LOVE it and am trying to track down a 36 in my city. Actually, I love the _idea_ of a menswear-inspired slouchy wool trouser but I don't need any in my life right now!


----------



## HiromiT

Tried on the Gabrie coat again but in the navy/green plaid -- so much cuter in this colour!


----------



## pellarin22

HiromiT said:


> Tried on the Gabrie coat again but in the navy/green plaid -- so much cuter in this colour!


Where did you see this? Is it in Vancouver?


----------



## HiromiT

pellarin22 said:


> Where did you see this? Is it in Vancouver?


Yep, Gravity Pope.


----------



## imlvholic

Huh! It's too warm to think about sweaters & wool itchy jackets at this time   I'm not ready for fall yet


----------



## flassh

imlvholic said:


> Huh! It's too warm to think about sweaters & wool itchy jackets at this time   I'm not ready for fall yet



My thoughts exactly! Oh my... I'm still enjoying summer! Can't even think of layers of thick clothing and heavy jackets..&#127865;&#127940;&#127946;&#127864;&#127867;


----------



## green.bee

HiromiT said:


> Tried on the Gabrie coat again but in the navy/green plaid -- so much cuter in this colour!



yes, this color combo is much better.

thank you for posting modeling pics


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Rider cardie
> - For taller ladies, this will be a cozy, oversized (albeit itch-inducing) piece. If you're petite, size down. Unfortunately too voluminous and long for me. I tried a 36.
> 
> Wallis striped pullover
> - Surprisingly soft and didn't make me itch.  Contains 38% polyamide, 26% acrylic, 25% alpaca, 10% wool, elastane. No itchy mohair! True to size but slim fitting.
> 
> Mika wool trouser
> - Fits large IMO although it's meant to look slouchy as seen in the NAP pic.
> - I usually wear a 38 in her cords/jeans but this in 38 was baggy at the waist and hips.
> - But I LOVE it and am trying to track down a 36 in my city. Actually, I love the _idea_ of a menswear-inspired slouchy wool trouser but I don't need any in my life right now!


That slim sweater in the bottom picture is really nice and I agree, the  Gabrie coat in navy/green plaid is quite special!  But I always had a thing for navy/green.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> That slim sweater in the bottom picture is really nice&#8230; and I agree, the  Gabrie coat in navy/green plaid is quite special!  But I always had a thing for navy/green.



I would've seriously considered the navy Gabrie if I could fit the smallest size but alas, it was sold out!

BTW, it's more of a knit/cardie coat than a proper coat.

I can't find the Mika pant in my size here. May order from Matches but the Cdn/GBP exchange rate is nasty these days...then add 35% at the door!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Rider cardie
> - For taller ladies, this will be a cozy, oversized (albeit itch-inducing) piece. If you're petite, size down. Unfortunately too voluminous and long for me. I tried a 36.
> 
> Wallis striped pullover
> - Surprisingly soft and didn't make me itch.  Contains 38% polyamide, 26% acrylic, 25% alpaca, 10% wool, elastane. No itchy mohair! True to size but slim fitting.
> 
> Mika wool trouser
> - Fits large IMO although it's meant to look slouchy as seen in the NAP pic.
> - I usually wear a 38 in her cords/jeans but this in 38 was baggy at the waist and hips.
> - But I LOVE it and am trying to track down a 36 in my city. Actually, I love the _idea_ of a menswear-inspired slouchy wool trouser but I don't need any in my life right now!



Thanks HiromiT!!!  I like the shape of the Wallis.  And I really like the Mika trousers!  Were they a good length on you or is hemming required?  I'm about the same size as you 
I already have a couple of slouchy wool flannel man-style trousers and love wearing them. . . can't really justify buying another pair.  But the Mika pants do look interesting


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks HiromiT!!!  I like the shape of the Wallis.  And I really like the Mika trousers!  Were they a good length on you or is hemming required?  I'm about the same size as you
> I already have a couple of slouchy wool flannel man-style trousers and love wearing them. . . can't really justify buying another pair.  But the Mika pants do look interesting



You won't need to hem them but they'll hit your ankle instead of higher. Here are two awful photos of me trying them. You can see how baggy they are, but the length was good. And they're a nice quality wool, which is a bonus!

I really don't need them and will only wear them a handful of times  per season -- when I'm not out with my little daughter. 

If you get them, please post a review.


----------



## muamua

NAP is having 20% extra off on the IM. Just thought that someone here would like to know


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> You won't need to hem them but they'll hit your ankle instead of higher. Here are two awful photos of me trying them. You can see how baggy they are, but the length was good. And they're a nice quality wool, which is a bonus!
> 
> I really don't need them and will only wear them a handful of times  per season -- when I'm not out with my little daughter.
> 
> If you get them, please post a review.



So helpful - thank you!!! 
That's the thing for me - even if I wear something only a few times each season so long as the style is classic & works in my wardrobe then I can justify the purchase because I'll wear it for many seasons.  If I get the Mika pants I'll definitely report back but will probably put it off until they start selling out - living in jeans at the moment  
And I see we are navy/white Arizona twins


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> And I see we are navy/white Arizona twins


Mine are boring black I think I need the navy/white!


----------



## Jayne1

muamua said:


> NAP is having 20% extra off on the IM. Just thought that someone here would like to know


That 70% is very tempting for things I never wanted at 50%.


----------



## Jayne1

I bought the Kiana sweatpants because a pair popped back up on NAP&#8230; at 70% off.

I ordered them yesterday and the package came today, which is very fast for arriving in Toronto.  It's usually 2 days.

Anyway, since I'm older and my waist is bigger, I found the loose waist kind of nice and comfy. I don't like having to zip up sweatpants and the way the 2nd button is placed actually takes a few extra seconds to get done up, which is annoying. Sweatpants should not have zippers and buttons.

I love cotton and natural fabrics and I'm really hoping the material will not make me feel weirdly overheated, the way acrylic and lots of polyester does. 

Ss someone posted earlier, they seem to be a lint magnet.

Anyway, at the price, I think they are okay&#8230;


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I bought the Kiana sweatpants because a pair popped back up on NAP at 70% off.
> 
> I ordered them yesterday and the package came today, which is very fast for arriving in Toronto.  It's usually 2 days.
> 
> Anyway, since I'm older and my waist is bigger, I found the loose waist kind of nice and comfy. I don't like having to zip up sweatpants and the way the 2nd button is placed actually takes a few extra seconds to get done up, which is annoying. Sweatpants should not have zippers and buttons.
> 
> I love cotton and natural fabrics and I'm really hoping the material will not make me feel weirdly overheated, the way acrylic and lots of polyester does.
> 
> Ss someone posted earlier, they seem to be a lint magnet.
> 
> Anyway, at the price, I think they are okay



Glad you snagged a pair. I was contemplating them when they were around 50% off but after seeing the grant total after duty/tax & shipping, um, no thanks. I only shop NAP when stuff is 70% off.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Glad you snagged a pair. I was contemplating them when they were around 50% off but after seeing the grant total after duty/tax & shipping, um, no thanks. I only shop NAP when stuff is 70% off.


Matches still has all sizes, but the grand total would have been more, assuming I would pay around 40% at the door.

Matches would have been approximately $205 CAD, but NAP was $138 CAD.

Yes, 70% is the way to go!


----------



## mercer

Does anyone know the summer sale discount at the IM store?


----------



## Jayne1

Are people sick of IM?  This thread is so quiet


----------



## flassh

Jayne1 said:


> Are people sick of IM?  This thread is so quiet




Was thinking the same....&#128586;


----------



## tb-purselover

Jayne1 said:


> Are people sick of IM?  This thread is so quiet



I still love IM.  But I am trying to enjoy what I have.  So, basically being "good" for a while.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Are people sick of IM?  This thread is so quiet&#8230;



I'm not sick of IM but definitely less enamoured. I think it all started with the H&M collab.  Admittedly, I benefitted from the collab but I just shake my head when I know her linen tees,  lace tops, etc. can be had for a lot less.

And I'm tired of the repetition -- does she have to do graphic sweatshirts, plaid shirts, and scratchy sweaters for Etoile again???

Her mainline is more interesting but I'd rather drop a few grand on a cashmere coat from Burberry Prorsum or Max Mara than on an embellished jacket that can't be worn every day.

I'm still interested in seeing what she does each season, but there aren't any must-buys and I'll wait for sale time. I thought I really wanted the Mika wool trousers, but I ended buying a comparable pair from Judith & Charles for less!


----------



## imlvholic

I still love IM too & I've always been checking back here for any update postings or new styles. So far I've been enjoying all the old stuff I got, esp mostly are warm weather appropriate. My Edris had been holding up pretty well, as well as my 3 carolls that I really love.

 So far, I bought 2 Gustave shorts (pink & black), 2 Nessa jeans (b/w & blue/w), all from recent sales & finally found black caleens on my size for half the reg price, yay!!!, a cute red Salome skort & a gorgeous white Logan linen tshirst at a steal. Just love her linen tshirts but too expensive can't justify the reg price. Still waiting for other stuff to markdown some more  I've been stalking *bay for some styles that I missed out too.


----------



## flirtsy

mercer said:


> Does anyone know the summer sale discount at the IM store?



it's only 40-50 % in london at least

not good, the department stores are better and they have more stock too


----------



## mercer

flirtsy said:


> it's only 40-50 % in london at least
> 
> not good, the department stores are better and they have more stock too




Thank you!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Anyone else craving this IM Etoile Mills skirt? Just discovered it and I really like the ladylike undertones with casual jersey fabric.

http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/mil..._source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.cj.int


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I'm not sick of IM but definitely less enamoured. I think it all started with the H&M collab.  Admittedly, I benefitted from the collab but I just shake my head when I know her linen tees,  lace tops, etc. can be had for a lot less.
> 
> And I'm tired of the repetition -- does she have to do graphic sweatshirts, plaid shirts, and scratchy sweaters for Etoile again???
> 
> Her mainline is more interesting but I'd rather drop a few grand on a cashmere coat from Burberry Prorsum or Max Mara than on an embellished jacket that can't be worn every day.
> 
> I'm still interested in seeing what she does each season, but there aren't any must-buys and I'll wait for sale time. I thought I really wanted the Mika wool trousers, but I ended buying a comparable pair from Judith & Charles for less!


You're right about the H&M collaboration I look at the tees and sweatshirts and think, even on sale, the same product was availalbe at H&M for less.  I will never shop IM at full price again.


----------



## Paris Darling

COPENHAGEN said:


> Anyone else craving this IM Etoile Mills skirt? Just discovered it and I really like the ladylike undertones with casual jersey fabric.
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/mil..._source=affiliate&utm_medium=affiliate.cj.int




Yeah, I saw this on instagram, it looks really nice!


----------



## ShoeLover

For the ladies who own the poppy pumps. Do they stretch? I just received mine in the mail and they're really tight. I went with my usual 37 because my dickers and bazils are both 37 and fit fine. But they poppy feel really small and of course they're final sale.


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies- pic of the grey Ojima top and the black/white Poppy heels. Love this colour way!


----------



## arguspeace

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- pic of the grey Ojima top and the black/white Poppy heels. Love this colour way!



Love the whole outfit!  Very chic and elegant


----------



## Jayne1

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- pic of the grey Ojima top and the black/white Poppy heels. Love this colour way!


Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## essential

I just bought this:http://www.lesappartementsdejuju.com/en/coats-and-jackets/1235-veste.html and I am in love!!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi ladies, does anyone have the Norina Ikat shorts?  Are they true to size?  For some reason it won't let me post a pic.  They are the ones with the ikat pattern.  White background and come with the pattern in blue, red or black.  Thanks.


----------



## mellibelly

honeybunch said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone have the Norina Ikat shorts?  Are they true to size?  For some reason it won't let me post a pic.  They are the ones with the ikat pattern.  White background and come with the pattern in blue, red or black.  Thanks.




I have these and they are true to size. I usually wear a 38 in IM jeans and that's what I took in these shorts. I take a 25 or 26 in other denim if that helps. I could even have gone up to 40 for a slouchier fit. I also took a 38 in the Gustave shorts and would probably have done better with the 36 since those are boyfriend fit. The Norina definitely fit slimmer so don't size down. Hth!


----------



## HiromiT

OK, I'm getting one F/W item at full price -- the green plaid Ipa shirt! I love green plaid and had a few such shirts until I purged my closet. Ugh, still kicking myself for getting rid of them, especially a Viyella wool flannel one.  Anyway, the Ipa has a relaxed fit but is still true to size. I'm getting my usual 36.


----------



## jellybebe

My picks for this season: the Dewar boots in leopard, and one of the giant scarves.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> OK, I'm getting one F/W item at full price -- the green plaid Ipa shirt! I love green plaid and had a few such shirts until I purged my closet. Ugh, still kicking myself for getting rid of them, especially a Viyella wool flannel one.  Anyway, the Ipa has a relaxed fit but is still true to size. I'm getting my usual 36.


I have such a weakness for navy and green plaid (with no cream or red areas or lines added, please) -- I used to have a maxi, navy/green plaid Ralph Lauren kilt&#8230; what happened to it?  lol

Love the shirt too!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I have such a weakness for navy and green plaid (with no cream or red areas or lines added, please) -- I used to have a maxi, navy/green plaid Ralph Lauren kilt what happened to it?  lol
> 
> Love the shirt too!



There's a dress in this plaid too but unfortunately it's boxy and drop-waisted, yuck! 

OMG, you just reminded me of a green plaid pleated mini skirt from my youth -- dammit, it's long gone now.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> My picks for this season: the Dewar boots in leopard, and one of the giant scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700970
> View attachment 2700971



Great picks, especially the scarf! I tried the Dewar booties last year and found the soles to be very flat and thin with minimal support. Just something to be aware of in case you're ordering online.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> OK, I'm getting one F/W item at full price -- the green plaid Ipa shirt! I love green plaid and had a few such shirts until I purged my closet. Ugh, still kicking myself for getting rid of them, especially a Viyella wool flannel one.  Anyway, the Ipa has a relaxed fit but is still true to size. I'm getting my usual 36.


I meant to ask you -- is it soft?

I finally caved a bought a mainline 100% linen tee from Matches (60% off with an additional 20%, at the time, but still expensive) and I was surprised it is so scratchy.  I have many of her Etoile tees and they are all soft.


----------



## HiromiT

Very soft! But on the thin side and more of a summer weight cotton. I don't know how durable it will be but I like that it's more drapey than other plaid shirts.

Is your linen tshirt thicker than usual? I have one of her older linen shirts and it's thicker but scratchier than her thinner, softer ones. But yours may soften over time and washing. I've always wondered about the difference between Etoile and mainline linen...is there a difference other than price?


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Very soft! But on the thin side and more of a summer weight cotton. I don't know how durable it will be but I like that it's more drapey than other plaid shirts.
> 
> Is your linen tshirt thicker than usual? I have one of her older linen shirts and it's thicker but scratchier than her thinner, softer ones. But yours may soften over time and washing. I've always wondered about the difference between Etoile and mainline linen...is there a difference other than price?


It's not thicker, it's so sheer, it's practically see through.  I can't wear it on its own, maybe under a jacket or with something under it.

I have one other mainline tee and they are a bit dressier and fitted, but that's it for me.  No more.  But how many T A Wang tees can a person buy?  lol  I need to find another brand that has a drapey, slightly edgier fit.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> It's not thicker, it's so sheer, it's practically see through.  I can't wear it on its own, maybe under a jacket or with something under it.
> 
> I have one other mainline tee and they are a bit dressier and fitted, but that's it for me.  No more.  But how many T A Wang tees can a person buy?  lol  I need to find another brand that has a drapey, slightly edgier fit.



Wang has cornered the market on drapey tees, hasn't he?  Helmut Lang has some decent ones but his fabrics aren't always the greatest. Majestic has lovely linen, cotton, and silk tees but the cuts are more conservative. Sometimes I size up to get the drapey look.


----------



## honeybunch

mellibelly said:


> I have these and they are true to size. I usually wear a 38 in IM jeans and that's what I took in these shorts. I take a 25 or 26 in other denim if that helps. I could even have gone up to 40 for a slouchier fit. I also took a 38 in the Gustave shorts and would probably have done better with the 36 since those are boyfriend fit. The Norina definitely fit slimmer so don't size down. Hth!



Many thanks!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Great picks, especially the scarf! I tried the Dewar booties last year and found the soles to be very flat and thin with minimal support. Just something to be aware of in case you're ordering online.




Thanks, good to know! May have to pass on these then.

Am liking this jacket, although I don't think I can pull off plaid.


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> It's not thicker, it's so sheer, it's practically see through.  I can't wear it on its own, maybe under a jacket or with something under it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one other mainline tee and they are a bit dressier and fitted, but that's it for me.  No more.  But how many T A Wang tees can a person buy?  lol  I need to find another brand that has a drapey, slightly edgier fit.




Try the acne wonder tees or base range bamboo linen tees. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Thanks, good to know! May have to pass on these then.
> 
> Am liking this jacket, although I don't think I can pull off plaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701985


I like this too! If it's as dark as the plaid in the green version of the Gabrie coat, then it's quite subtle -- easier to pull off than an in-your-face red buffalo plaid. 

Is this from Forward?


----------



## Jayne1

dbaby said:


> Try the acne wonder tees or base range bamboo linen tees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


I have 2 Acne Wonder tees, they're okay, very comfy, but a bit shapeless for me.  I like the fabric though.  I'll check out the base range bamboo linen tees -- thanks!


----------



## dbaby

Jayne1 said:


> I have 2 Acne Wonder tees, they're okay, very comfy, but a bit shapeless for me.  I like the fabric though.  I'll check out the base range bamboo linen tees -- thanks!



Yes! I even bought two of these


----------



## HiromiT

On impulse, I got the striped Waida button down and wanted to let everyone know that it's very oversized -- wide and long. As per NAP's fit guide, size down if you're petite. If you're tall and busty, your usual size may be fine. I look like a kid wearing my dad's shirt  and will return it if I can't track down a smaller size. Or I may try to shrink it in the dryer.


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^I just received my grey Waida shirt too!  First I tried the 38 because I didn't want it looking too neat and fitted but I agree, it is oversized and I can't really tell the difference between the 38 and the 36 I exchanged it for.  But I'm going to keep it - I have wide shoulders anyway and the cotton is so lovely and soft.
Also bought the Wigston shirt in military green - I like this a lot!  It's a beautiful soft cotton linen mix, heavier fabric weight than the Waida and the cut is neat and sharp.


----------



## green.bee

HiromiT said:


> On impulse, I got the striped Waida button down and wanted to let everyone know that it's very oversized -- wide and long. As per NAP's fit guide, size down if you're petite. If you're tall and busty, your usual size may be fine. I look like a kid wearing my dad's shirt  and will return it if I can't track down a smaller size. Or I may try to shrink it in the dryer.





Straight-Laced said:


> ^^I just received my grey Waida shirt too!  First I tried the 38 because I didn't want it looking too neat and fitted but I agree, it is oversized and I can't really tell the difference between the 38 and the 36 I exchanged it for.  But I'm going to keep it - I have wide shoulders anyway and the cotton is so lovely and soft.
> Also bought the Wigston shirt in military green - I like this a lot!  It's a beautiful soft cotton linen mix, heavier fabric weight than the Waida and the cut is neat and sharp.



I love this shirt. Is the collar soft or stiff? I am 5'7" but not busty at all
Would you be so kind and measure your 36 in the shoulders, bust and hips for me? Are the NAP measurements correct? Thank you so much!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> On impulse, I got the striped Waida button down and wanted to let everyone know that it's very oversized -- wide and long. As per NAP's fit guide, size down if you're petite. If you're tall and busty, your usual size may be fine. I look like a kid wearing my dad's shirt  and will return it if I can't track down a smaller size. Or I may try to shrink it in the dryer.


I love the slouch in that shirt, on the modelling pictures, anyway.  Will it slouch on you?  Where did you get it?

It's 100% cotton, it should shrink, unless it's pre-shrunk and then it may not shrink more.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^I just received my grey Waida shirt too!  First I tried the 38 because I didn't want it looking too neat and fitted but I agree, it is oversized and I can't really tell the difference between the 38 and the 36 I exchanged it for.  But I'm going to keep it - I have wide shoulders anyway and the cotton is so lovely and soft.
> Also bought the Wigston shirt in military green - I like this a lot!  It's a beautiful soft cotton linen mix, heavier fabric weight than the Waida and the cut is neat and sharp.



S-L, you must be my style twin!  I'm very tempted to keep the Waida as oversized as it is. I did try tucking and half-tucking it into black skinny jeans and it looks less billowy. I just won't be able to wear it untucked.

The Wigston is on my wish list (I love military-inspired looks for fall) but will wait until the end of the season. Do you feel it's worth the price and is it less oversized than the Waida?


----------



## HiromiT

green.bee said:


> I love this shirt. Is the collar soft or stiff? I am 5'7" but not busty at all
> Would you be so kind and measure your 36 in the shoulders, bust and hips for me? Are the NAP measurements correct? Thank you so much!



It's very soft, including the collar. I quickly measured mine and got similar measurements as NAP, give or take a cm. I probably didn't measure in the exact same spots. With your height, you can pull this off nicely!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I love the slouch in that shirt, on the modelling pictures, anyway.  Will it slouch on you?  Where did you get it?
> 
> It's 100% cotton, it should shrink, unless it's pre-shrunk and then it may not shrink more.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!



It's definitely slouchy and a little billowy on me.  I got it from Holts. My SA is trying to track down a 34 from Bloor but there's only one left, so chances of finding it are low.

I'm pretty sure it's pre-shrunk b/c the care label says to wash in 30C, so that's warm. If it said to wash cold instead, then it likely wasn't pre-shrunk.  I could take it to a tailor but I don't want to risk ruining the proportions. Maybe I should return it and buy it from Matches since they still have a 34....but what if it's still too big?


----------



## green.bee

HiromiT said:


> It's very soft, including the collar. I quickly measured mine and got similar measurements as NAP, give or take a cm. I probably didn't measure in the exact same spots. With your height, you can pull this off nicely!



thank you 
now the question what size should I get, a 36 or 38?
I am Small or Medium in tops, 32C but broad shoulders and hips 39".

I like how the shirt looks layered:


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> S-L, you must be my style twin!  I'm very tempted to keep the Waida as oversized as it is. I did try tucking and half-tucking it into black skinny jeans and it looks less billowy. I just won't be able to wear it untucked.
> 
> The Wigston is on my wish list (I love military-inspired looks for fall) but will wait until the end of the season. Do you feel it's worth the price and is it less oversized than the Waida?



Hehe style twin!!
Yes Waida must be tucked on me!  And sleeves rolled too unless I'm wearing it underneath.

I like the Wigston more each time I look at it!  Doubt it's worth the price but I'd just sold a couple of little things that day so impulsively put it in my cart when I was buying the Waida.  It's a totally different cut to the Waida.  Military sharp yet the fabric is soft and feels kind of cosy.  It's very nice - I think you'd like the feel of it in real life.
Here's a quick not very good pic of the Wigston size 38 placed on top of the Waida size 36.  




Wigston sleeves are narrow and shorter - Waida sleeves are kind of billowy like the rest of the shirt.  Wigston body is straight and on the narrow side.  I went up to to a 38 as NAP advised for wide shoulders and it's a good fit.  The 36 would have been ok too I think.


----------



## Straight-Laced

green.bee said:


> thank you
> now the question what size should I get, a 36 or 38?
> I am Small or Medium in tops, 32C but broad shoulders and hips 39".
> 
> I like how the shirt looks layered:



green.bee if you can wait a little I can take a photo of the Waida 36 & 38 side by side if you think that might help.  I have a 38 that still has to be returned as well as the 36 I'm keeping.  You're lucky that you have height and probably longer arms than me too!


----------



## green.bee

Straight-Laced said:


> green.bee if you can wait a little I can take a photo of the Waida 36 & 38 side by side if you think that might help.  I have a 38 that still has to be returned as well as the 36 I'm keeping.  You're lucky that you have height and probably longer arms than me too!



That would be great, thank you so much 

I like the military shirt you posted above.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> It's definitely slouchy and a little billowy on me.  I got it from Holts. My SA is trying to track down a 34 from Bloor but there's only one left, so chances of finding it are low.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's pre-shrunk b/c the care label says to wash in 30C, so that's warm. If it said to wash cold instead, then it likely wasn't pre-shrunk.  I could take it to a tailor but I don't want to risk ruining the proportions. Maybe I should return it and buy it from Matches since they still have a 34....but what if it's still too big?


I'm so out of it, I thought Holts Bloor didn't carry IM anymore,  that's what I was told when I asked where it disappeared to, but maybe they are carrying it again?  

If you like the shirt, but think it's too big, one size down should be just right, no?


----------



## Straight-Laced

green.bee said:


> That would be great, thank you so much
> 
> I like the military shirt you posted above.



Wow, there's not much between them at all, no wonder I didn't notice the difference when I tried them on!
The 38 (lilac) is underneath the 36 grey.  As far as shoulders & sleeve length the difference is in millimetres if anything at all.  Body length is the same in 36 & 38 so it's only the width of the body of the shirt - bust, waist & hips - that's bigger in the 38.  My measurements say the size 36 is approx 43" - 44" all the way down (from bust to hip) and the 38 is 45" - 46" all the way down.









the photos are almost useless given they're so similar but you can see what I mean!


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I'm so out of it, I thought Holts Bloor didn't carry IM anymore,  that's what I was told when I asked where it disappeared to, but maybe they are carrying it again?
> 
> If you like the shirt, but think it's too big, one size down should be just right, no?



You know how Holts is.  Last year, I was also told that they would stop carrying IM altogether but Van has always received shipments. If it weren't for my wonderful SAs, I'd stop shopping there completely.

I'm not sure if one size down will do the trick. According to Straight-Laced's comparison photo, there's hardly any difference between sizes!


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Wow, there's not much between them at all, no wonder I didn't notice the difference when I tried them on!
> The 38 (lilac) is underneath the 36 grey.  As far as shoulders & sleeve length the difference is in millimetres if anything at all.  Body length is the same in 36 & 38 so it's only the width of the body of the shirt - bust, waist & hips - that's bigger in the 38.  My measurements say the size 36 is approx 43" - 44" all the way down (from bust to hip) and the 38 is 45" - 46" all the way down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are almost useless given they're so similar but you can see what I mean!



Thanks so much for the super helpful photos! Since there's hardly any difference between sizes, I'm going to re-think the Waida unless I can actually try a 34. Too risky to order online. It will take more effort to wear with all that tucking and sleeve-rolling...and I'll still probably feel self-conscious in it. But the Wigston looks more promising and its cut/proportions will be perfect for me. Hmmm.


----------



## green.bee

Straight-Laced said:


> Wow, there's not much between them at all, no wonder I didn't notice the difference when I tried them on!
> The 38 (lilac) is underneath the 36 grey.  As far as shoulders & sleeve length the difference is in millimetres if anything at all.  Body length is the same in 36 & 38 so it's only the width of the body of the shirt - bust, waist & hips - that's bigger in the 38.  My measurements say the size 36 is approx 43" - 44" all the way down (from bust to hip) and the 38 is 45" - 46" all the way down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the photos are almost useless given they're so similar but you can see what I mean!



The photos and your review are very helpful. Thank you.

I think we can eliminate the possibility that the shirts you received are wrong labeled as the measurements from NAP and Forward confirm that there is barely any difference between sizes.

Which size/color are you going to keep?

Rihanna rocking the shirt:


----------



## dbaby

Anyone try the Flor coat? Looks thinner than the Dempster coat from spring. I haven't even had a chance to wear that one bc it gets so warm here. But why the $300 price hike?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Straight-Laced

green.bee said:


> The photos and your review are very helpful. Thank you.
> 
> I think we can eliminate the possibility that the shirts you received are wrong labeled as the measurements from NAP and Forward confirm that there is barely any difference between sizes.
> 
> Which size/color are you going to keep?



I'm keeping the grey size 36.  The lilac is a nice, very muted grey tone lilac but I don't want the extra billowy-ness of the 38 



HiromiT said:


> Thanks so much for the super helpful photos! Since there's hardly any difference between sizes, I'm going to re-think the Waida unless I can actually try a 34. Too risky to order online. It will take more effort to wear with all that tucking and sleeve-rolling...and I'll still probably feel self-conscious in it. But the Wigston looks more promising and its cut/proportions will be perfect for me. Hmmm.



Yes, I vote Wigston over Waida for you HiromiT 
Waida is good for me due to my warm & humid climate - a light and roomy long sleeved shirt is often ideal.
I see mainline IM has a military style button-down too (Filipa) in khaki-beige.  It's cheaper than the Wigston but the cut looks a bit oversized again.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I'm keeping the grey size 36.  The lilac is a nice, very muted grey tone lilac but I don't want the extra billowy-ness of the 38
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I vote Wigston over Waida for you HiromiT
> Waida is good for me due to my warm & humid climate - a light and roomy long sleeved shirt is often ideal.
> I see mainline IM has a military style button-down too (Filipa) in khaki-beige.  It's cheaper than the Wigston but the cut looks a bit oversized again.


Thanks for your thoughts, S-L! I keep wavering -- go for the Wigston (or Filipa) because it's a no-brainer but is too safe and similar to other shirts in my closet? Or keep the Waida because it will push me to try something new and cuz celebs and bloggers look so good in theirs? I know, silly. And since I have a certain pair of Gucci loafers on my list, I shouldn't get both. 

Come to think of it, I had an oversized vertical striped shirt from Benetton that I wore to death in the late 80s/early 90s! So it's not something new but dare I repeat a trend from my youth??? Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted once I decide!


----------



## green.bee

I went ahead and purchased the Waida shirt. Seeing the NAP model wearing a 38 I decided to go with a 38 as I am bigger than she is especially in hips area. 

And I have to confess that I also ordered these boots and I am officially broke:


----------



## Jayne1

I checked out some IM, I didn't find much at one local store, but I did try the Nathan shirt.  I like it, it fits TTS, but those buttons against the black fabric.    Made it look so busy and not very IM.  Also, it was $460 CAD.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I checked out some IM, I didn't find much at one local store, but I did try the Nathan shirt.  I like it, it fits TTS, but those buttons against the black fabric.    Made it look so busy and not very IM.  Also, it was $460 CAD.



Based on J+O's pics , the buttons are quite big and shiny, aren't they? I do like its military styling though -- it's similiar to the Wigston which has more subtle buttons.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Based on J+O's pics , the buttons are quite big and shiny, aren't they? I do like its military styling though -- it's similiar to the Wigston which has more subtle buttons.


Yes, the buttons were large, round mother of pearl against black fabric.

Mother of pearl buttons are so generic and unoriginal. They were on the breast pockets too.  Too much!


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone try the *Issac waffle-knit sweater* from last spring?

I'm thinking of getting it, only because it's on sale, but I don't like bulky and short.  In some of the modelling pictures, it looks quite short.  Anyone have some info on it?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone try the *Issac waffle-knit sweater* from last spring?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it, only because it's on sale, but I don't like bulky and short.  In some of the modelling pictures, it looks quite short.  Anyone have some info on it?



Love this sweater but haven't tried it. I thought about getting the ivory one when it was still available and if I did, I would've gone go a size or two bigger cuz it does look slim and cropped. I think we're all used to slouchier sweaters these days.


----------



## HiromiT

An update on the Waida --  I shrank it in the dryer and it now fits great! It shrank in width, not length, which was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone try the *Issac waffle-knit sweater* from last spring?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it, only because it's on sale, but I don't like bulky and short.  In some of the modelling pictures, it looks quite short.  Anyone have some info on it?





HiromiT said:


> Love this sweater but haven't tried it. I thought about getting the ivory one when it was still available and if I did, I would've gone go a size or two bigger cuz it does look slim and cropped. I think we're all used to slouchier sweaters these days.



Yes I bought the Isaac when it went on sale, the ivory one.  It's a lovely sweater, very soft and cosy and I've already had a lot of wear out of it.  But it is short in the body and slightly wide/boxy, though I wouldn't call it bulky.  The sleeves are nicely slim fitting. I wear it layered with a longer tee or button down sticking out below the hem.
I love it and recommend it!  I didn't size up btw - think it could be too wide & loose through the body if I had but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> An update on the Waida --  I shrank it in the dryer and it now fits great! It shrank in width, not length, which was exactly what I needed.



Perfect!!  And good to know what to expect if I put mine in the dryer


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Perfect!!  And good to know what to expect if I put mine in the dryer



No, keep yours out of the dryer if you like the fit! I quickly measured mine and it seems to be slightly smaller than a 34, so that's quite a difference. Even my hubby noticed.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes I bought the Isaac when it went on sale, the ivory one.  It's a lovely sweater, very soft and cosy and I've already had a lot of wear out of it.  But it is short in the body and slightly wide/boxy, though I wouldn't call it bulky.  The sleeves are nicely slim fitting. I wear it layered with a longer tee or button down sticking out below the hem.
> I love it and recommend it!  I didn't size up btw - think it could be too wide & loose through the body if I had but I don't know for sure.


You're lucky you snagged it on sale. It looks so soft and cozy! Good to know about the fit since the mod pics on Matches can be a tad deceiving. Hmmm, wonder if I should put the black one on my wish list and see if my size eventually shows up....


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> No, keep yours out of the dryer if you like the fit! I quickly measured mine and it seems to be slightly smaller than a 34, so that's quite a difference. Even my hubby noticed.



Thanks I'll definitely keep my shirt away from the dryer.  I only use the dryer for old every day clothes anyway, and for shrinking jeans back to size.  It's great for shrinking stuff


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> You're lucky you snagged it on sale. It looks so soft and cozy! Good to know about the fit since the mod pics on Matches can be a tad deceiving. Hmmm, wonder if I should put the black one on my wish list and see if my size eventually shows up....



Yes the black would look very nice over the Waida  
And it is super soft & cosy.  Zero itch factor.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> An update on the Waida --  I shrank it in the dryer and it now fits great! It shrank in width, not length, which was exactly what I needed.


Wow -- that worked out!

I tried shrinking a few Etoile tees, when I decided I didn't like the oversize, really long look on me (they didn't look that long in the modelling pictures) but being linen, they didn't shrink. I even used hot water, plus the dryer!  lol


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes I bought the Isaac when it went on sale, the ivory one.  It's a lovely sweater, very soft and cosy and I've already had a lot of wear out of it.  But it is short in the body and slightly wide/boxy, though I wouldn't call it bulky.  The sleeves are nicely slim fitting. I wear it layered with a longer tee or button down sticking out below the hem.
> I love it and recommend it!  I didn't size up btw - think it could be too wide & loose through the body if I had but I don't know for sure.


Thank you for the info!

Do you find it sheds a bit?  That's my pet peeve with many of her wool/angora/mohair items.


----------



## mcs1111

The Isaac is slim fitting in arms and shoulders then slightly a line and hits me at or just above the hip but I am pretty short waisted and I like a shorter sweater. I have it in white that I wore a lot and I got a black on sale that is waiting for cool weather!!  

It does shed quite a bit. I would layer it over a top that I wanted to show off the bottom of and the fibers from the sweater would def be all over the underlayer.  I am usually in between 34 and 36 and I got 36 to accommodate my shoulders and little Popeye biceps.


----------



## Jayne1

mcs1111 said:


> The Isaac is slim fitting in arms and shoulders then slightly a line and hits me at or just above the hip but I am pretty short waisted and I like a shorter sweater. I have it in white that I wore a lot and I got a black on sale that is waiting for cool weather!!
> 
> It does shed quite a bit. I would layer it over a top that I wanted to show off the bottom of and the fibers from the sweater would def be all over the underlayer.  I am usually in between 34 and 36 and I got 36 to accommodate my shoulders and little Popeye biceps.


Darn, I really don't like the shedding.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Yes the black would look very nice over the Waida
> And it is super soft & cosy.  Zero itch factor.





Jayne1 said:


> Darn, I really don't like the shedding.



I added the sweater to my wish list last night and one of the sizes is back in stock! Probably a return. Yes, would look great over the Waida but a black sweater that sheds is a bit of a nuisance. Jayne -- what did you decide?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Darn, I really don't like the shedding.





HiromiT said:


> I added the sweater to my wish list last night and one of the sizes is back in stock! Probably a return. Yes, would look great over the Waida but a black sweater that sheds is a bit of a nuisance. Jayne -- what did you decide?



It does shed a bit.  Living with a long haired white cat means I have to brush all my sticky dark fabrics anyway, so I hadn't really noticed the Isaac sweater's contribution to the mix.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I added the sweater to my wish list last night and one of the sizes is back in stock! Probably a return. Yes, would look great over the Waida but a black sweater that sheds is a bit of a nuisance. Jayne -- what did you decide?


The desire is fading, but really because of the price.  It's $165, on sale but I have to add shipping (not a big deal) and about 40% at the door. 

Sort of expensive, no?


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> The desire is fading, but really because of the price.  It's $165, on sale but I have to add shipping (not a big deal) and about 40% at the door.
> 
> Sort of expensive, no?


Exactly what I was thinking cuz it's more than just £100 which actually converts to C$182. Then add shipping and duty.


----------



## KristyDarling

HiromiT said:


> I'm not sick of IM but definitely less enamoured. I think it all started with the H&M collab.  Admittedly, I benefitted from the collab but I just shake my head when I know her linen tees,  lace tops, etc. can be had for a lot less.
> 
> And I'm tired of the repetition -- does she have to do graphic sweatshirts, plaid shirts, and scratchy sweaters for Etoile again???
> 
> Her mainline is more interesting but I'd rather drop a few grand on a cashmere coat from Burberry Prorsum or Max Mara than on an embellished jacket that can't be worn every day.
> 
> I'm still interested in seeing what she does each season, but there aren't any must-buys and I'll wait for sale time. I thought I really wanted the Mika wool trousers, but I ended buying a comparable pair from Judith & Charles for less!



Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jackets&#8230;sadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me. 

That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently. 

Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!


----------



## dbaby

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jackets&#8230;sadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!


I totally agree with a lot of what you just said. The seasonal mainline shoes are unaffordable for me. I have all the dickers I want and I don't want more sneakers. This season's Etoile has been underwhelming and expensive, as you said. I still wear a lot of my shirts from the previous seasons and I'm looking forward to wearing the basic coats again and again. Hah, maybe she should do an H&M collection every fall!


----------



## Jayne1

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jackets&#8230;sadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!


So, who are you wearing now? Did you find a replacement that gives you the same hunger as you once had?  But, still very wearable, of course&#8230;


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jacketssadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!




I agree a lot with what you have said. I love most of the pieces I own, which are mainly shoes and jackets, but the fabrics aren't always the greatest considering the prices. I am not in love with anything this season except the Dewar leopard print boots, which I may or may not get. I stuck to one piece of IM last season and I was pretty happy about it. There are some pieces that I would die to get from past seasons, but overall I am less obsessed than I used to be for sure. 

So far nothing has really replaced IM, although I love Chinti & Parker cashmere, Joseph cashmere and Iro.


----------



## HiromiT

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jacketssadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!



Hi Kristy, I'm glad you dropped by if even for a brief visit. I've missed your thoughtful and thorough IM reviews!

It's good that you're still enjoying your IM staples. I wish I had bought more basic, dependable pieces, but I mostly have a closetful of distinctive, impractical-for-my-lifestyle items...ugh, all those scratchy boucle jackets still unworn. 

And I'd also love to hear about the brands that have caught your attention these days.


----------



## stefeilnately

I bought the Ipa shirt plaid and decided to send it back. The fabric is way too fragile and the seams are separating even when new. I just noticed Uniqlo has the green/navy plaid too and costs only fraction, so I will be getting those.


----------



## stefeilnately

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jackets&#8230;sadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!


Enjoyed your sharing! Her clothes are a hit or miss most of the time. Comfort is my first consideration so any items that are scratchy goes back, no matter how pretty. So far, the Dream blouse, Dumas and Arthel are still working for me. The Bela is lovely too but it snags like crazy.


----------



## KristyDarling

So great to hear from you, old friends! It was interesting to hear how the obsession has cooled somewhat for many of us. Maybe Ms. Marant sensed it too, hence the branching out to H&M. She needs to reach a wider market if her long-time fans are starting to get jaded. Anyhow, I plan to hang around to check out your reviews of the more basic and staple pieces, which I'm still interested in. 



dbaby said:


> I totally agree with a lot of what you just said. The seasonal mainline shoes are unaffordable for me. I have all the dickers I want and I don't want more sneakers. This season's Etoile has been underwhelming and expensive, as you said. I still wear a lot of my shirts from the previous seasons and I'm looking forward to wearing the basic coats again and again. Hah, maybe she should do an H&M collection every fall!



Hi dbaby! I hear you. 3 Dickers and 1 pair of Bettys is enough for me and they all get a lot of wear. I have a few IM high-heeled booties but I hardly ever wear them. Again, just not conducive to my lifestyle. I do love her basic coats though!!



Jayne1 said:


> So, who are you wearing now? Did you find a replacement that gives you the same hunger as you once had?  But, still very wearable, of course





HiromiT said:


> Hi Kristy, I'm glad you dropped by if even for a brief visit. I've missed your thoughtful and thorough IM reviews!
> 
> It's good that you're still enjoying your IM staples. I wish I had bought more basic, dependable pieces, but I mostly have a closetful of distinctive, impractical-for-my-lifestyle items...ugh, all those scratchy boucle jackets still unworn.
> 
> And I'd also love to hear about the brands that have caught your attention these days.



Hi Jayne and Hiromi! I haven't been buying much, but if I do, it's nothing very exotic -- I've been wearing the slouchy/minimal stuff I've always worn from places like Zara, Rag & Bone, Vince, H&M, Helmut Lang, Equipment, James Perse. I'd say most of my purchases lately have been Zara - (especially "Zeline" pieces!) great price point and increasingly better quality, and nothing needs to be dry cleaned!  



jellybebe said:


> I agree a lot with what you have said. I love most of the pieces I own, which are mainly shoes and jackets, but the fabrics aren't always the greatest considering the prices. I am not in love with anything this season except the Dewar leopard print boots, which I may or may not get. I stuck to one piece of IM last season and I was pretty happy about it. There are some pieces that I would die to get from past seasons, but overall I am less obsessed than I used to be for sure.
> 
> So far nothing has really replaced IM, although I love Chinti & Parker cashmere, Joseph cashmere and Iro.



Oooh - leopard print boots. That's been on my wish list forever -- you should get them!! And I have one cardie by Chinti and Parker that I've worn to shreds -- their knits are the best, and at a fair price point. Like you said, it has always shocked me how subpar some of IM's fabrics are given the prices! EIther they're itchy, or they shed or pill a little too easily. As for IM obsession -- personally I'm glad it passed for me. It was just getting way too expensive and impractical!! 




stefeilnately said:


> Enjoyed your sharing! Her clothes are a hit or miss most of the time. Comfort is my first consideration so any items that are scratchy goes back, no matter how pretty. So far, the Dream blouse, Dumas and Arthel are still working for me. The Bela is lovely too but it snags like crazy.



Hey Stef!!  I've been out of the IM loop for a few seasons now so none of those pieces ring a bell for me, but I'm going to look them up! ITA that comfort should come first!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Hi all! I've missed you ladies!  It's been a long time since I last popped in but I thought I'd check you guys out today. I had been staying away on purpose since it'd be healthier for my wallet (and marriage!). But it's not just for financial reasons. Like Hiromi here I just started to feel like it was the same stuff every season. I mean, I know there is a distinctive IM "look," which I still appreciate and enjoy, but I don't feel the same hunger for it anymore. Plus, I can no longer justify the prices. Etoile prices are dangerously close to main line prices and inch closer every season. I have a closet full of very expensive scratchy sweaters, see-through T-shirts, ruffly skirts, embellished boots, super low-waisted pants, a gorgeous Jordan jacket that I've worn like 3 times total  and countless plainer seasonal "It" jacketssadly I don't wear any of them -- none of these things fit with my lifestyle, and they never really did. Either they were just too much "look" or the armholes are too tight, or whatever. I had tried to convince myself that they made sense for me because they just looked SO awesome on models and on all of you , but the fact is they're not very wearable for me.
> 
> That said, I DO wear a few IM staples very regularly: big fluffy (though still scratchy) cardi-coats, my navy Andrew jacket, a divine silver cuff bracelet, and Dickers in every color. They're all beautiful items and still look great after several years.  So, I've realized that if I'm going to splash out the big bucks for anything IM, it's got to be for something on the plainer, simpler side that I can wear frequently.
> 
> Phew! That was a lot of words. :shame:  Anyway, ignore my rant and please carry on! I so enjoy seeing IM goodies on all of you!!!



Glad you dropped by!  I totally agree!  I still adore IM, but the prices are crazy, so I limit myself to a full priced piece or two each season.  Because more stores are carrying IM now, it's easier to pick up pieces on sale or ebay. I don't have that frantic worry that my size will sell out and I'll never find what I'm looking for.  I don't feel like I'll miss out- eventually a person can find what they want marked down.  

I love that IM looks fairly consistent style wise each season!  This means I can wear all my pieces from years back and feel stylish.  It also means I don't have to try to come up with funds for a whole new "look" every season.


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> Glad you dropped by!  I totally agree!  I still adore IM, but the prices are crazy, so I limit myself to a full priced piece or two each season.  Because more stores are carrying IM now, it's easier to pick up pieces on sale or ebay. I don't have that frantic worry that my size will sell out and I'll never find what I'm looking for.  I don't feel like I'll miss out- eventually a person can find what they want marked down.
> 
> I love that IM looks fairly consistent style wise each season!  This means I can wear all my pieces from years back and feel stylish.  It also means I don't have to try to come up with funds for a whole new "look" every season.



Hi Mercer! Very good point that it's not like a few years ago where there was the constant paranoia that you might miss out forever if you didn't buy it now. And it's also true that the look is cohesive from season to season. I like that IM doesn't follow trends happening everywhere else in fashion. So there are pluses to remaining a fan&#8230;.I just need to stay out of the poorhouse and limit my purchases to 1 or 2 "evergreen" pieces per season from now on! :shame:


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> Hi Mercer! Very good point that it's not like a few years ago where there was the constant paranoia that you might miss out forever if you didn't buy it now. And it's also true that the look is cohesive from season to season. I like that IM doesn't follow trends happening everywhere else in fashion. So there are pluses to remaining a fan.I just need to stay out of the poorhouse and limit my purchases to 1 or 2 "evergreen" pieces per season from now on! :shame:



It is easy to get caught up when everyone is posting pictures looking so, so, so CUTE!  I've certainly made my fair share of IM mistakes!  I  have to remind myself I'm not Marta from Life of Boheme jet setting around.  I pretty much need to ask myself, "Can I wear this to Target without looking insane?" before hitting the "buy" button. I'll always make a  mistake or two when buying- it's easy to love things irrationally. But overall works IM well for me.

Wear that Jordan jacket to Target!  It's too much of a beauty to stay in the closet!


----------



## bbagsforever

I agree with all the points here&#8230;I am trying to only buy the IM pieces which are really practical. Last thing I bought was the Denver coat, a pretty classic piece I think.


----------



## green.bee

My style is very casual and I like simple, comfortable, and understated clothes hence I have never been tempted by her frilly, embroidered and overdecorated pieces. I own her Diego coat, Jane jacket, black Uro jacket and Dickers which I wear and enjoy very often.  

The Waida shirt I ordered is lovely but not 190$ lovely, I expected it to be softer and with nice drape but the deal breaker for me was the buttoned collar (which I missed when examined the pictures). I sent it back.


----------



## neenabengal

I'm enjoying reading this thread and it's interesting to me that so many of you are now preferring her more low key pieces after her HM collaboration.  I only have one IM item - the Bobby sneakers which I love and wear often. 

I did have an IM etoile waistcoat and some of her sweatpants from many many seasons ago but sold them as I found them itchy.  I am eyeing one of her cardigans this season but think I will pass as I fear it will be itchy and shed.  

The only other thing I'd like to buy this season is the Crisi boot in black but I cant quite stomach the price of these and wonder whether they will go in the sale?  In Manchester, there are so many places selling her line now, I personally dont feel this brand is 'exclusive' any more.


----------



## Jayne1

Funny, everyone wanted her stuff to be more available and now that it is, it's a bit of a turn off.

I still wear lots of her basics&#8230; a coat or two, some oversized jackets, lots of linen tees and a few scarves.

I just bought some cotton sweatpants on sale from last spring, but they are so heavy, I intend to wear them this fall.

I'm still looking for a suitable replacement for IM basics&#8230; something similar&#8230; with a French flair, a distinctive elegance and not too expensive.


----------



## KristyDarling

mercer said:


> It is easy to get caught up when everyone is posting pictures looking so, so, so CUTE!  I've certainly made my fair share of IM mistakes!  I  have to remind myself I'm not Marta from Life of Boheme jet setting around.  I pretty much need to ask myself, "Can I wear this to Target without looking insane?" before hitting the "buy" button. I'll always make a  mistake or two when buying- it's easy to love things irrationally. But overall works IM well for me.
> 
> Wear that Jordan jacket to Target!  It's too much of a beauty to stay in the closet!



LOL!! Target is a great litmus test! Mine is, "Can I wear this into my kids' schoolyard without attracting judgey stares?" I can't imagine wearing the Jordan there! It is beautiful, but it's OTT.  I'm a regular Jane -- not a socialite nor am I on the boards of any museums/charities -- so to wear such a statement piece will have to be relegated to 1-2x per year, if my husband takes me somewhere fancy.


----------



## KristyDarling

Jayne1 said:


> *Funny, everyone wanted her stuff to be more available and now that it is, it's a bit of a turn off.
> *
> I still wear lots of her basics&#8230; a coat or two, some oversized jackets, lots of linen tees and a few scarves.
> 
> I just bought some cotton sweatpants on sale from last spring, but they are so heavy, I intend to wear them this fall.
> 
> *I'm still looking for a suitable replacement for IM basics&#8230; something similar&#8230; with a French flair, a distinctive elegance and not too expensive.*



For me, it's not so much that I'm turned off by greater availability. It's that I've finally realized that IM's more distinctive looking pieces don't have a place in my lifestyle. Which means, for me, they're definitely not worth the high price tag. For years I had been collecting her rocker/boho/embellished pieces alongside the more basic stuff, but the fancy stuff just sits in my closet collecting dust. So, I'm no longer in denial about the impracticality of those pieces and the itchy knits. "Cute" just doesn't cut it anymore! It's got to make sense, too.  

As for French flair with distinctive elegance, I'm not an expert but I like Sophie Theallet, Paul and Joe, Carven, APC, Maje, and Vanessa Bruno. IRO also has that Parisian feel but with a little edge.  Maybe the fashionistas here can suggest others?


----------



## arguspeace

KristyDarling said:


> So great to hear from you, old friends! It was interesting to hear how the obsession has cooled somewhat for many of us. Maybe Ms. Marant sensed it too, hence the branching out to H&M. She needs to reach a wider market if her long-time fans are starting to get jaded. Anyhow, I plan to hang around to check out your reviews of the more basic and staple pieces, which I'm still interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dbaby! I hear you. 3 Dickers and 1 pair of Bettys is enough for me and they all get a lot of wear. I have a few IM high-heeled booties but I hardly ever wear them. Again, just not conducive to my lifestyle. I do love her basic coats though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jayne and Hiromi! I haven't been buying much, but if I do, it's nothing very exotic -- I've been wearing the slouchy/minimal stuff I've always worn from places like Zara, Rag & Bone, Vince, H&M, Helmut Lang, Equipment, James Perse. I'd say most of my purchases lately have been Zara - (especially "Zeline" pieces!) great price point and increasingly better quality, and nothing needs to be dry cleaned!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh - leopard print boots. That's been on my wish list forever -- you should get them!! And I have one cardie by Chinti and Parker that I've worn to shreds -- their knits are the best, and at a fair price point. Like you said, it has always shocked me how subpar some of IM's fabrics are given the prices! EIther they're itchy, or they shed or pill a little too easily. As for IM obsession -- personally I'm glad it passed for me. It was just getting way too expensive and impractical!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stef!!  I've been out of the IM loop for a few seasons now so none of those pieces ring a bell for me, but I'm going to look them up! ITA that comfort should come first!



Hi Kristydarling...you hit the nail on the head about expensive and impractical.  I no longer crave her line like I used to.  I still like items from both lines (mostly shoes) but am turned off by the prices.  I think it started with those Carol sandals.  Cute but so pricey for sandals.  I'm in the process of selling items while I try other brands


----------



## imlvholic

I agree to everyone's comment here, though I've never been much of buying at her full priced items. It just feels so crazy to spend that much for a piece of clothing. I usually come here to just admire all you ladies mod pics, most of my stuff are at least 40% off Sale. As much as I love IM, most of her styles i can never wear or don't know where to wear. Right now, I'm so content with what I got, so far im happy with my purchases & really enjoyed them. Since I live in a more sunny State all year round, all my sandals, my 3 Carolls most specially are my go to footwear & still get a lot of compliments all the time. 

Now that her prices have becoming more & more unreasonably expensive, I'd be so stupid financially to keep buying. So, I'll just enjoy watching from now on


----------



## tonkamama

For me, I still love her pieces mostly due to the fit/cut .  I buy mostly simple boucle tweed jackets in the Etoile line, not so much in the T's and those over the top pieces ...for T's I prefer Majestic and James Perse (& Vince tanks).

I am done with her shoes including Dickers.  

The only OTT piece was the July feather-embellished cotton jacket which I love and wore few times already. 

  I've got the following pieces for the upcoming F/W...

Joff Jacket in dark green  (I am going to pair it with my new combat boots)
Rider Cardigan in Grey Blue    (many possibilities...)
Asymmetric Cardigan in red (don't know the name of it but I love anything that is asymmetric cut) 
Waida shirt in grey (I got the size 34, BIG...maybe wear it like a "jacket"...)
Iron Asymmetric Shirt ( not sure if I will keep it I will need to check out the fabric)




 </h1>


----------



## bbagsforever

Maje and Iro are my suggestions. I find Maje more reasonably priced and the quality is good. I recently bought two pairs of trousers from Maje.

Speaking of trousers, here are the IM Randallsthey are quite thick so more of a cooler weather trouser than summer.


----------



## mercer

bbagsforever said:


> Maje and Iro are my suggestions. I find Maje more reasonably priced and the quality is good. I recently bought two pairs of trousers from Maje.
> 
> Speaking of trousers, here are the IM Randallsthey are quite thick so more of a cooler weather trouser than summer.



Such a great look!


----------



## mercer

KristyDarling said:


> LOL!! Target is a great litmus test! Mine is, "Can I wear this into my kids' schoolyard without attracting judgey stares?" I can't imagine wearing the Jordan there! It is beautiful, but it's OTT.  I'm a regular Jane -- not a socialite nor am I on the boards of any museums/charities -- so to wear such a statement piece will have to be relegated to 1-2x per year, if my husband takes me somewhere fancy.



It is nice to pull a special item out when you need it!  So it's lovely to have something like a Jordan (which is one of those "forever" pieces) to wear.  Think of all the frustration and money you've saved not running around at the last minute trying to find a special occasion outfit- so practical!!!!    Enjoy!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> I'm enjoying reading this thread and it's interesting to me that so many of you are now preferring her more low key pieces after her HM collaboration.  I only have one IM item - the Bobby sneakers which I love and wear often.
> 
> I did have an IM etoile waistcoat and some of her sweatpants from many many seasons ago but sold them as I found them itchy.  I am eyeing one of her cardigans this season but think I will pass as I fear it will be itchy and shed.
> 
> The only other thing I'd like to buy this season is the Crisi boot in black but I cant quite stomach the price of these and wonder whether they will go in the sale?  In Manchester, there are so many places selling her line now, I personally dont feel this brand is 'exclusive' any more.


Love my Bobby sneakers as well 

The black Crisi boots were on sale in Selfridges this summer, got mine like 30 or 40% off can't remember. Only a few pairs of size 35 left when I got them though...


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> Love my Bobby sneakers as well
> 
> The black Crisi boots were on sale in Selfridges this summer, got mine like 30 or 40% off can't remember. Only a few pairs of size 35 left when I got them though...



Crappola - I didnt know they were in the sale.   They only had them in the brown colour in Manchester - I obviously wasnt quick enough off the mark to snag the black!  I got my bobbys in the selfridges sale and wear them all the time, really pleased to have bought them.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> Crappola - I didnt know they were in the sale.   They only had them in the brown colour in Manchester - I obviously wasnt quick enough off the mark to snag the black!  I got my bobbys in the selfridges sale and wear them all the time, really pleased to have bought them.


Well I paid full price for my Bobbys so I guess that evens it out  

The Crisis are really comfy btw - I wear them all the time!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is the Andorra skirt from last summer, the top is Maje, another French brand.


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> Well I paid full price for my Bobbys so I guess that evens it out
> 
> The Crisis are really comfy btw - I wear them all the time!



He he 

Glad to hear you like your crisis - would you say they are true to size?  I am a UK 5.5 (38.5) so not sure whether to go for UK 5 or 6?  

I love my bobbys - comfortable and give me some height!  Were your crisis comfortable from the start or did you need to break them in?   

I have also just noticed the crisis went on sale at Matches but alas, I am too late again as they have sold out of my size.  I am keeping my eyes peeled for any returns!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

neenabengal said:


> He he
> 
> Glad to hear you like your crisis - would you say they are true to size?  I am a UK 5.5 (38.5) so not sure whether to go for UK 5 or 6?
> 
> I love my bobbys - comfortable and give me some height!  Were your crisis comfortable from the start or did you need to break them in?
> 
> I have also just noticed the crisis went on sale at Matches but alas, I am too late again as they have sold out of my size.  I am keeping my eyes peeled for any returns!


My Bobbys are EU36 and my Crisis are EU35 so I find them large to size even though it's confusing as some websites say true to size, others size up, and others again size down. Sigh. Don't know if it has anything to do with older vs. newer versions? If not I would go for your smallest size.

Anyway, they were actually a little snug on the toes when I first got them but now I have plenty of room and can easily wear thicker socks for the winter. They've stretched a lot within the first two uses. But they were comfy from the beginning and I always get compliments on them!

Crossing my fingers you manage to get a pair


----------



## Harper Quinn

neenabengal said:


> He he
> 
> Glad to hear you like your crisis - would you say they are true to size?  I am a UK 5.5 (38.5) so not sure whether to go for UK 5 or 6?
> 
> I love my bobbys - comfortable and give me some height!  Were your crisis comfortable from the start or did you need to break them in?
> 
> I have also just noticed the crisis went on sale at Matches but alas, I am too late again as they have sold out of my size.  I am keeping my eyes peeled for any returns!



Hi, just wanted to help out if thats ok? 
I am 38.5 and my crisis are 38, they are large to size. So try 38 for sure. My dickers are also 38. I have 3 pairs of bobbys, all bought at full price. The only pair I snagged at the sale are my brown crisis, which are really nice and comfy but you need to be careful in the wet weather! I should have been patient and bought my wedge sneakers during the sale! doh!


----------



## muamua

Honestly, I am not into her last season and this coming fall season at all. I used to like her jackets most, but I didn't feel she is making those jackets any more...I understand that ppl need changes but I am just not interested in her new trend.
I don't think too much about price. I only get stuff on sale unless the item I am eyeing is sold out quickly.


----------



## muamua

bbagsforever said:


> Here is the Andorra skirt from last summer, the top is Maje, another French brand.



U look gorgeous as always))


----------



## neenabengal

Harper Quinn said:


> Hi, just wanted to help out if thats ok?
> I am 38.5 and my crisis are 38, they are large to size. So try 38 for sure. My dickers are also 38. I have 3 pairs of bobbys, all bought at full price. The only pair I snagged at the sale are my brown crisis, which are really nice and comfy but you need to be careful in the wet weather! I should have been patient and bought my wedge sneakers during the sale! doh!



Thanks so much for the info   I will definitely try out the 38 - fingers crossed I can find them on sale!  

I know what you mean about being careful in the wet weather - I got caught in a downpair yesterday wearing my bobbys and my toes got soaked!


----------



## neenabengal

COPENHAGEN said:


> My Bobbys are EU36 and my Crisis are EU35 so I find them large to size even though it's confusing as some websites say true to size, others size up, and others again size down. Sigh. Don't know if it has anything to do with older vs. newer versions? If not I would go for your smallest size.
> 
> Anyway, they were actually a little snug on the toes when I first got them but now I have plenty of room and can easily wear thicker socks for the winter. They've stretched a lot within the first two uses. But they were comfy from the beginning and I always get compliments on them!
> 
> Crossing my fingers you manage to get a pair



Thanks for the info - sounds like 38 for sure.  I'm glad to hear they were comfy from the start - that is my main priority with shoes these days.  

Scouring the web looking for discounted crisis - will post if I manage to snag a pair


----------



## imlvholic

I never had the chance to post this but I'm so glad I grabbed these Hayleys at 60% off, they're too soft & comfy. Been living in them lately & I can't take them off.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> I never had the chance to post this but I'm so glad I grabbed these Hayleys at 60% off, they're too soft & comfy. Been living in them lately & I can't take them off.



Love these!  I wish I'd bought a pair.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Love these!  I wish I'd bought a pair.



Even my friend who thought I'm crazy having all these IM pcs, couldn't resist getting a pair of Black Hayleys when she tried them on. She wore it all day long the following day & she said she never had any sandals like this that's so comfortable. She wanted to get the brown too but sold out . She end up buying another pair of IM shoes, the Bobbys in black which was also 60% off, that I suggested. Now, she wants me to let her know if I see more IM deals 

If I didn't have 2 pairs already, I'd have bought a pr or 2. They had all these on the sale rack, but probably already sold out.


----------



## mercer

imlvholic said:


> I never had the chance to post this but I'm so glad I grabbed these Hayleys at 60% off, they're too soft & comfy. Been living in them lately & I can't take them off.



So cute!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Even my friend who thought I'm crazy having all these IM pcs, couldn't resist getting a pair of Black Hayleys when she tried them on. She wore it all day long the following day & she said she never had any sandals like this that's so comfortable. She wanted to get the brown too but sold out . She end up buying another pair of IM shoes, the Bobbys in black which was also 60% off, that I suggested. Now, she wants me to let her know if I see more IM deals
> 
> If I didn't have 2 pairs already, I'd have bought a pr or 2. They had all these on the sale rack, but probably already sold out.



wow that's a great deal on the Bobbys! 
imlvholic did you take your usual IM size in the Hayleys?  I sized down to a 37 from my usual 38 in the Holden slides (and the Edris too) so I'm wondering if the Hayley fit is similar to the Holden. Thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> wow that's a great deal on the Bobbys!
> imlvholic did you take your usual IM size in the Hayleys?  I sized down to a 37 from my usual 38 in the Holden slides (and the Edris too) so I'm wondering if the Hayley fit is similar to the Holden. Thanks!


The size 6 on the Holden & Edris fits me just right & I bought the 7 on both my Hayleys since the 6 were sold out & they're still a perfect fit on me. I don't think they're that big of a difference. I think either 37 or 38 will work for you.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> The size 6 on the Holden & Edris fits me just right & I bought the 7 on both my Hayleys since the 6 were sold out & they're still a perfect fit on me. I don't think they're that big of a difference. I think either 37 or 38 will work for you.



Thank you!
La Garconne has them at half price in most sizes plus an extra 20% off with code LGWORK20 valid this weekend, just in case your friend is still looking.
http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=23519&sid=1348&pid=1233


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you!
> La Garconne has them at half price in most sizes plus an extra 20% off with code LGWORK20 valid this weekend, just in case your friend is still looking.
> http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=23519&sid=1348&pid=1233


Oh, thank you so much, I'll tell her!!!

I just got back from Sydney, Australia & I walked all day for 2 days with my Hayleys & no blisters at all. I even forgot I had it on that long. Awesome sandals!


----------



## imlvholic

Black Hayley & Pink Gustave shorts in Sydney


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Black Hayley & Pink Gustave shorts in Sydney



Cute, cute outfit - you look great!!!  That large black Trio is such a classic 
I hope you didn't find the weather too awful in Sydney (where I am).  
We've had the worst stretch of weather I can ever remember over the last couple of weeks :storm:  :rain:
Can't wait for summer and summer clothes


----------



## saira1214

Has anyone seen the Holden's on sale? Dying for a pair.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Cute, cute outfit - you look great!!!  That large black Trio is such a classic
> I hope you didn't find the weather too awful in Sydney (where I am).
> We've had the worst stretch of weather I can ever remember over the last couple of weeks :storm:  :rain:
> Can't wait for summer and summer clothes


Oh yes, the Celine large black trio is always with me on my travels, such a versatile crossbody bag. I think i already got all my moneys worth on that bag & it's still in great shape. I end up using it the whole time I was there, even my husband preferred it over my handheld purses when we travel  
How lucky you are living in such a beautiful country, though I was so surprised to see majority of the people in the Sydney City area were all Asian, lol... I thought I was somewhere in Asia, not to mention the food & restaurants were 90% Asian, I mean how strange is that? We couldn't find any Australian food at all, but we had so much fun anyway. The weather was so unpredictable though, from 50s to 80s 1 day to the next. Some people wearing shorts & some people wearing down winter jackets. 
I also brought my dependable IM Cluster boots, for colder & rainy days, they're the best. These Gustave shorts are amazing, i brought the black too. Just love them, I really enjoy wearing all my IM pieces, so worth every penny I must say.


----------



## mcs1111

If you are on the fence about the etoile marant Bart sneakers I highly suggest you go for it. They are super great.  I received my package this afternoon and wore them straight out of my house 15 minutes later. 

To put this in perspective, I have ordered approximately 10 other pairs of leopard slipons and tennies at all price points in the past six weeks and sent them all back.  These are keepers!!  Yay.


----------



## HiromiT

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2747067
> View attachment 2747068
> 
> 
> 
> If you are on the fence about the etoile marant Bart sneakers I highly suggest you go for it. They are super great.  I received my package this afternoon and wore them straight out of my house 15 minutes later.
> 
> To put this in perspective, I have ordered approximately 10 other pairs of leopard slipons and tennies at all price points in the past six weeks and sent them all back.  These are keepers!!  Yay.


Very nice, congrats! I like the leopard better than the white or black versions but can't do pony hair in my climate unfortunately. How is the sizing? They look quite wide at the toe, similar to Stan Smiths.


----------



## mercer

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2747067
> View attachment 2747068
> 
> 
> 
> If you are on the fence about the etoile marant Bart sneakers I highly suggest you go for it. They are super great.  I received my package this afternoon and wore them straight out of my house 15 minutes later.
> 
> To put this in perspective, I have ordered approximately 10 other pairs of leopard slipons and tennies at all price points in the past six weeks and sent them all back.  These are keepers!!  Yay.



Super cute!


----------



## Calisto2

imlvholic said:


> Black Hayley & Pink Gustave shorts in Sydney


Love this combo, took your advice and ordered the black Haley's on La garçonne with 20% off....you are so right they are very comfy!  Am going to be on the lookout for another deal on the brown version!  Will haveta try them with my gustave shorts which I love too.


----------



## Straight-Laced

mcs1111 said:


> View attachment 2747067
> View attachment 2747068
> 
> 
> 
> If you are on the fence about the etoile marant Bart sneakers I highly suggest you go for it. They are super great.  I received my package this afternoon and wore them straight out of my house 15 minutes later.
> 
> To put this in perspective, I have ordered approximately 10 other pairs of leopard slipons and tennies at all price points in the past six weeks and sent them all back.  These are keepers!!  Yay.



These are super cute!  I love the red heel trim and wide toe shape


----------



## mcs1111

HiromiT said:


> Very nice, congrats! I like the leopard better than the white or black versions but can't do pony hair in my climate unfortunately. How is the sizing? They look quite wide at the toe, similar to Stan Smiths.




They are not at all wide although the toe is round. I measure 5.5-6narrow and the 36 fits perfect!  It is still 90 degrees here but I am just thinking happy thoughts.


----------



## am2022

Nice one!love love the ensemble!!!


----------



## am2022

Glad that after searching high and low for the perfect leopard pair, you found " the one "
I'm on the same boat and up to now none yet
No hurries though as I'm on a ban!!!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Hello ladies! After a trip to my favourite IM stockist today it occurred to me that there MUST be an Isabel thread on tPF, so I did a search and here I am! I've read back a few pages and agree with many of you on prices and scratchiness, however, I am still a total addict. I'm particularly loving the fall collection, although I can't afford most of it. I am heading to London in two weeks for a few months stay so today I bought the Evana coat in the dark green and the Alona boots (I couldn't resist them). Can't wait to wear them - I live in Australia where it doesn't get truly cold, so wearing a coat is a great novelty for me!


----------



## am2022

excellent... now pls show us some mod pics  
I haven't bought any marant lately as ive been busy and mostly on a ban... 


s.s. alexandra said:


> Hello ladies! After a trip to my favourite IM stockist today it occurred to me that there MUST be an Isabel thread on tPF, so I did a search and here I am! I've read back a few pages and agree with many of you on prices and scratchiness, however, I am still a total addict. I'm particularly loving the fall collection, although I can't afford most of it. I am heading to London in two weeks for a few months stay so today I bought the Evana coat in the dark green and the Alona boots (I couldn't resist them). Can't wait to wear them - I live in Australia where it doesn't get truly cold, so wearing a coat is a great novelty for me!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

amacasa said:


> excellent... now pls show us some mod pics
> 
> I haven't bought any marant lately as ive been busy and mostly on a ban...




I leave for the UK in two weeks so I won't have pics until then. But I promise to post lots! Half my wardrobe is Marant haha


----------



## Straight-Laced

s.s. alexandra said:


> Hello ladies! After a trip to my favourite IM stockist today it occurred to me that there MUST be an Isabel thread on tPF, so I did a search and here I am! I've read back a few pages and agree with many of you on prices and scratchiness, however, I am still a total addict. I'm particularly loving the fall collection, although I can't afford most of it. I am heading to London in two weeks for a few months stay so today I bought the Evana coat in the dark green and the Alona boots (I couldn't resist them). Can't wait to wear them - I live in Australia where it doesn't get truly cold, so wearing a coat is a great novelty for me!



Glad I'm not alone!  I'm still buying IM too.  Not as much as I used though (generally not buying as much as I used to, not confined to IM).  Evana coat looks BEAUTIFUL.  And it should keep you warm in London.


----------



## imlvholic

Calisto2, Im glad you love the Hayles too, I've been wearing mine on my travels. Right now, I'm in Paris for 8 days & I brought my Hayleys with me again . It's been so warm here & had been on my Hayleys all day walking on most places.


----------



## Jayne1

I finally dragged myself to one of our stores that carries a large selection of IM and could not find one thing to try on.  This is not a good season, for me.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I finally dragged myself to one of our stores that carries a large selection of IM and could not find one thing to try on.  This is not a good season, for me.



Ahh, that's too bad...although this could mean more funds for other brands?  It's funny how each season appeals to us differently. I'm pretty sure I didn't buy a single thing from SS14. Or if I did, it wasn't memorable!


----------



## imlvholic

Wore my Hayleys on most days while in Paris, here's at the Catacombes underground with millions of human skeletons.


----------



## sissinette

Great picture in the Catacombes!

I would like to know if anyone has tried the Isabel Marant Etoile Ilaria dress (a long checked shirt/dress) because online it looks huge to me and I am quite short and slim so a bit afraid to be lost in it... but I love the pattern and the colours so much! Thank you for your answers.


----------



## green.bee

sissinette said:


> Great picture in the Catacombes!
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has tried the Isabel Marant Etoile Ilaria dress (a long checked shirt/dress) because online it looks huge to me and I am quite short and slim so a bit afraid to be lost in it... but I love the pattern and the colours so much! Thank you for your answers.



Here is the dress on real person (from London Fashion Week)


----------



## birkingal

Straight-Laced said:


> Glad I'm not alone!  I'm still buying IM too.  Not as much as I used though (generally not buying as much as I used to, not confined to IM).  Evana coat looks BEAUTIFUL.  And it should keep you warm in London.



Whew! Me three   I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I attended a preview thingy at the boutique in London recently and blurted out to a young SA that I wish they still line their jackets. I really liked a few from previous collection but the itching was driving me nuts. Waving hi to amacasa! It's been a while since I visited this thread!


----------



## birkingal

bbagsforever said:


> Here is the Andorra skirt from last summer, the top is Maje, another French brand.



You look absolutely gorgeous! Two of my favorite brands. Love Sandro too.


----------



## pr1nc355

I absolutely loved the Summer collection and picked up several pieces.  I took a pic of my total haul and will post later.  

The Fall collection just isn't doing it for me, but I did pick up the Ethan blouse from the Etoile line, which is very summery, so I've been able to wear it here in LA.  I took a modeling pic and will post that later, too.  I like the Samuel sweater and Gloria coat from the main line.  However, I don't know if I'm willing to shell out nearly $1K for each piece right now, especially since I have a major savings goal.  No piece from the Fall collection seem worth derailing from my goal.


----------



## muamua

Anyone saw the SS15 runways? I like some dresses...


----------



## mercer

muamua said:


> Anyone saw the SS15 runways? I like some dresses...




Yes!   Adore the flat sandals!  

Etoile for spring is wonderful!  Cannot wait for this dress:


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Agreed.  I found 5 pieces from the collection I HAVE to have.  If I happen to find the Samuel sweatshirt on sale, I'll hop on it, but otherwise, I'm holding onto my money to splurge on resort.  Those pieces, along with the ones pictured below, will make up my Coachella 2015 wardrobe:

I went a little crazy with the Summer 2014 collection.  Here's my (hopefully) final haul:


----------



## Straight-Laced

birkingal said:


> Whew! Me three   I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I attended a preview thingy at the boutique in London recently and blurted out to a young SA that I wish they still line their jackets. I really liked a few from previous collection but the itching was driving me nuts. Waving hi to amacasa! It's been a while since I visited this thread!



I hadn't noticed the itchiness of the jackets, only the knitwear.  But I've just received the Joff jacket - which is unlined - and it's so itchy!!!  Cute, but itchy.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I hadn't noticed the itchiness of the jackets, only the knitwear.  But I've just received the Joff jacket - which is unlined - and it's so itchy!!!  Cute, but itchy.


The Joff was on my radar but now that you say it's scratchy, I'll pass. It's such a classic, wearable style though.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> The Joff was on my radar but now that you say it's scratchy, I'll pass. It's such a classic, wearable style though.



I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good




Keep it for sure! So gorgeous


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good


Ohhh, this is nicely styled! This colour is more interesting than the solid red or black. I actually tried another jacket in this colour/fabric and it didn't feel too scratchy to me but it was a little rough to the touch, like many of her F/W fabrics.


----------



## trenchcoat

I've bought a vintage Lexy Jacket Isabel Marant in bordeaux, but it has a lot of pilling. Does anyone know this problem and what can I do about it?


----------



## bbagsforever

Hi Ladies- here is a pic of the Wigston. It is quite small, I sized up but wish I had gone up 2 sizes.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good



I bought this one too. I have not wore it out yet, it is too hot where I live...

I am going to style it  with long sleeve t's underneath and hope it won't make me want to take off my jacket...fingers cross.


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried any of the basic jackets?  I can't find them here and if I were to buy on line, I'd love some reviews, first.

I'm thinking of either the first picture showing the Etoile Karly wool-blend blazer or the second picture showing the mainline Peter pinstripe jacket.  Unless there is another one I should check out.

Thoughts?


----------



## am2022

Hey sweetie ....waving right back at you ...
I haven't really been contributing much but want to visit whenever I could 

Even though I haven't bought much marant or any other clothing for that matter , I still love her aesthetics ... Not much the price though 

The ladies here - SL, Jayne , tonka , imlvholic, bbags , prince, hiromi etc still keep it alive !
Good job ladies 



birkingal said:


> Whew! Me three   I'm glad I'm not alone on this. I attended a preview thingy at the boutique in London recently and blurted out to a young SA that I wish they still line their jackets. I really liked a few from previous collection but the itching was driving me nuts. Waving hi to amacasa! It's been a while since I visited this thread!


----------



## am2022

Nice items !!! Congrats !


pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Agreed.  I found 5 pieces from the collection I HAVE to have.  If I happen to find the Samuel sweatshirt on sale, I'll hop on it, but otherwise, I'm holding onto my money to splurge on resort.  Those pieces, along with the ones pictured below, will make up my Coachella 2015 wardrobe:
> 
> I went a little crazy with the Summer 2014 collection.  Here's my (hopefully) final haul:


----------



## am2022

SL this is so pretty !!!


Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Thanks, *amacasa*!


----------



## imlvholic

Finally found the smallest size 34 on the Sold Out Kandisa Quilted Denim  I've been crazy about denim & I've been kicking myself for missing out on this.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good


Love this color too & the fit is nice.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I bought this colour and I like the way it's styled here.  Almost eliminates the itch factor too.  I think I'll keep mine because it's an easy to throw on piece and I can see myself getting a lot of wear out of it.  And the price on farfetch was good




You always get the best pieces!

I am eyeing these. They are a bit ugly perhaps, but I think they're kind of cute.


----------



## am2022

jelly, i know how you love moccasins and all and my 16 year old DD is a big fan too.. I wore them non stop during my teenage years - it was red/ blue..
but im interested in modelling pics ... please do show us... 
i just feel that im too short for them now.

I did see prinsloo rocking one that is semi moccasin looking i guess.. sorry to be off topic... 



jellybebe said:


> You always get the best pieces!
> 
> I am eyeing these. They are a bit ugly perhaps, but I think they're kind of cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773924


----------



## jellybebe

amacasa said:


> jelly, i know how you love moccasins and all and my 16 year old DD is a big fan too.. I wore them non stop during my teenage years - it was red/ blue..
> but im interested in modelling pics ... please do show us...
> i just feel that im too short for them now.
> 
> I did see prinsloo rocking one that is semi moccasin looking i guess.. sorry to be off topic...




I'm still trying to make up my mind! I think the Matches coupon code is influencing my thoughts...


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> You always get the best pieces!
> 
> I am eyeing these. They are a bit ugly perhaps, but I think they're kind of cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773924



I love them!  So fun!  And comfy!


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> Finally found the smallest size 34 on the Sold Out Kandisa Quilted Denim  I've been crazy about denim & I've been kicking myself for missing out on this.



Congrats!  I remember this jacket ran very big - the 34 sold out fast.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> You always get the best pieces!
> 
> I am eyeing these. They are a bit ugly perhaps, but I think they're kind of cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2773924





amacasa said:


> jelly, i know how you love moccasins and all and my 16 year old DD is a big fan too.. I wore them non stop during my teenage years - it was red/ blue..
> but im interested in modelling pics ... please do show us...
> i just feel that im too short for them now.
> 
> I did see prinsloo rocking one that is semi moccasin looking i guess.. sorry to be off topic...



There's a recent pic of ultra WAG Alex Curran Gerrard looking very cute in her Morley moccasins.  
Went I went to school in the US I saw lots of moccasins/minnetonka styles worn by cool girls but they never made it to australia and even now (many, many years later! ) they're not widely popular here and I've never thought of wearing them.  
Sorry to hear the Morleys didn't work out jellybebe - do you think the leopard pair will be better?  I love calf hair leopard shoes and boots in winter.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I tried this Iggy wool shirt.  It's cute but not essential, so a good buy on sale perhaps.  The bracelet length sleeves aren't bracelet length on my short arms, which is a shame because I liked that about it.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> There's a recent pic of ultra WAG Alex Curran Gerrard looking very cute in her Morley moccasins.
> 
> Went I went to school in the US I saw lots of moccasins/minnetonka styles worn by cool girls but they never made it to australia and even now (many, many years later! ) they're not widely popular here and I've never thought of wearing them.
> 
> Sorry to hear the Morleys didn't work out jellybebe - do you think the leopard pair will be better?  I love calf hair leopard shoes and boots in winter.




My problem with the Morleys is that the tongue always slips down. I suppose I could get a piece of leather and tie it around the ankle, just like the Flavies. I do really want a pair of leopard print calf booties for fall, although I don't think they are that practical in Canadian winters.


----------



## imlvholic

Straight-Laced said:


> Congrats!  I remember this jacket ran very big - the 34 sold out fast.


Yap you're right! I'm usually a size 38 but this jacket, I'm 34  Such an awesome looking jacket.


----------



## am2022

Just saw the 2015 spring collection
No ... It can't be.... I loved the theme and the shirt skirts and dresses plus the gladiator sandals
Now I'm dreaming of summer once again !!!


----------



## am2022

Some of the looks....


----------



## am2022

And more


----------



## larastyle

amacasa said:


> And more



Thanks similar sandals to Summer 2014.


----------



## larastyle

bbagsforever said:


> Hi Ladies- here is a pic of the Wigston. It is quite small, I sized up but wish I had gone up 2 sizes.



Love it.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> And more



Love love these sandals...  Hope these are not  going to fall apart!


----------



## tonkamama

I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mercer

So pretty!!!



tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.



You look good, tonka!


----------



## trenchcoat

Does anyone here own a Isabel Marant Lexy jacket. I have the green/navy version. And it started pilling very badly. Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the pilling.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.


Fabulous!


----------



## Jayne1

I bought the Etoile Karly wool-blend jacket.  I needed a jacket that was a little more up to date, in terms of silhouette, although many here probably have that kind of shortish, sort of boxy, not fitted jacket, already.

On me, it's the shortest blazer I have owned, but I think I'll get some wear out of it.  I like how her sleeves (which are always too short, when worn down!!  ) roll up to expose a white lining.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I bought the Etoile Karly wool-blend jacket.  I needed a jacket that was a little more up to date, in terms of silhouette, although many here probably have that kind of shortish, sort of boxy, not fitted jacket, already.
> 
> On me, it's the shortest blazer I have owned, but I think I'll get some wear out of it.  I like how her sleeves (which are always too short, when worn down!!  ) roll up to expose a white lining.


We always like the same things!  I was debating between the Karly and Maldy (as you were) but then realized I have quite a few boyfriend style jackets in black and navy. The cut of IM jackets always works for me, so I suppose I could justify it that way....Anyway, I haven't decided if I'll get anything with my Matches coupon code. Maybe the Bart sneakers? The exchange rate and extra 35% charge is making me pause.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> We always like the same things!  I was debating between the Karly and Maldy (as you were) but then realized I have quite a few boyfriend style jackets in black and navy. The cut of IM jackets always works for me, so I suppose I could justify it that way....Anyway, I haven't decided if I'll get anything with my Matches coupon code. Maybe the Bart sneakers? The exchange rate and extra 35% charge is making me pause.


I like the Maldy jacket!

Here's my most recent Matches annoyance&#8230;  my jacket wasn't enough to use the discount code, so I added a scarf for my husband.  DHL charged me $174 at the door!  Why?  Because Matches didn't subtract the discount, when stating the price on the customs form. 

I wrote Matches and complained and the response I got showed they did not actually read my email.  No one reads. They just politely said Canadians should expect to pay duty and tax.

I wrote back and have yet to hear anything. Do you know who I should address my email to?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!  Can't wait to wear other pieces I got for the winter.  

I want to get one more jacket or coat and I probabalh will until sale time.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I like the Maldy jacket!
> 
> Here's my most recent Matches annoyance  my jacket wasn't enough to use the discount code, so I added a scarf for my husband.  DHL charged me $174 at the door!  Why?  Because Matches didn't subtract the discount, when stating the price on the customs form.
> 
> I wrote Matches and complained and the response I got showed they did not actually read my email.  No one reads. They just politely said Canadians should expect to pay duty and tax.
> 
> I wrote back and have yet to hear anything. Do you know who I should address my email to?



Ugh, that is so wrong of them!  I do remember having the same experience with a US order and it might've been a coupon situation too, as opposed to a sale. Regardless, I think it's wrong. 

I haven't tried to contact Matches CS before, but have you considered following them on Instagram and posting a query/complaint? A Holts client did that and got a real reply with additional contact info. Might be worth a shot. Good luck and keep me posted!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> I like the Maldy jacket!
> 
> Here's my most recent Matches annoyance  my jacket wasn't enough to use the discount code, so I added a scarf for my husband.  DHL charged me $174 at the door!  Why?  Because Matches didn't subtract the discount, when stating the price on the customs form.
> 
> I wrote Matches and complained and the response I got showed they did not actually read my email.  No one reads. They just politely said Canadians should expect to pay duty and tax.
> 
> I wrote back and have yet to hear anything. Do you know who I should address my email to?



Ugh how annoying! I'm not surprised that they would do this. I was tempted to buy the Flavie leopard print mocassins, but after duties/taxes it would cost a bundle even with the discount. Might get the flat Chelsea print booties from NAP instead.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ugh, that is so wrong of them!  I do remember having the same experience with a US order and it might've been a coupon situation too, as opposed to a sale. Regardless, I think it's wrong.
> 
> I haven't tried to contact Matches CS before, but have you considered following them on Instagram and posting a query/complaint? A Holts client did that and got a real reply with additional contact info. Might be worth a shot. Good luck and keep me posted!


I sent a new email. They'll eventually get back to me. Not that I know what I want&#8230; an apology? 

Remember when I didn't get my pretty, marbled box? They eventually shipped an empty one, all wrapped up like a present.


----------



## HiromiT

I'd ask for an explanation -- was it a mistake, policy, or what? If it was a mistake, I'd expect a credit voucher or similiar gesture of goodwill.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I sent a new email. They'll eventually get back to me. Not that I know what I want an apology?
> 
> Remember when I didn't get my pretty, marbled box? They eventually shipped an empty one, all wrapped up like a present.



Meant to hit quote.


----------



## cakegirl

I am not having good luck this season. I ordered a few Etoile pieces and they are all going back. The fit was really off-big in some places and strangely small in others. And the quality just isn't there-the Caja blouse (in leopard) seems like something one would pick up at Zara.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> I'd ask for an explanation -- was it a mistake, policy, or what? If it was a mistake, I'd expect a credit voucher or similiar gesture of goodwill.


I contacted Matches and DHL&#8230; perhaps (hoping) I'll get a partial refund  The mistake may have been made by DHL, but so far, after emailing attachments of all my papers, no one (Matches or DHL) has figured it out.


----------



## am2022

so glad to see you once again tonka and looking adorable as always!!! 


tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## s.s. alexandra

Today at Condé Nast College in London wearing the fall collection Velt pants and striped top (I forget the style name) &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## msmeow

It appears that Farfetch no longer ships IM to Australia


----------



## sissinette

Hi, has anyone tried the Gael coat on? It looks very big and I'm short so I wonder if I should go down a size from my usual size...


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> I am wearing my Tayler cardigan, thanks for letting me share.


looking fab as always dear tonka!
A huge wave to you all out there...been calm these past months, but I promise to be here again sooin
http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## flower71

My latest addition last month...I got the total look, but I am not wearing them together...









The jumper is so oversized that I took a 36! I will be wearing it with skinny jeans/ leather pants and heels..Can't be bothered with pics today but they will follow, promise
I thought I wouldn't get anything from this collection then I tried on a few stuff...and as usual, I got lost! I have been staying away from temptation thus my silence on here...now, I am back and hopefully the wiser
Any of you getting IM this season, apart from tonka and a few others?http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> My latest addition last month...I got the total look, but I am not wearing them together...
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/472836/472836_ou_sl.jpg
> The jumper is so oversized that I took a 36! I will be wearing it with skinny jeans/ leather pants and heels..Can't be bothered with pics today but they will follow, promise
> I thought I wouldn't get anything from this collection then I tried on a few stuff...and as usual, I got lost! I have been staying away from temptation thus my silence on here...now, I am back and hopefully the wiser
> Any of you getting IM this season, apart from tonka and a few others?




Omg I love this! The matching set is brilliant. I have not bought any IM this season yet other than a sweater from last year's h&m collaboration. Still eyeing a pair of shoes.


----------



## flower71

Oh and this month, my IM absolute favourite...


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> Omg I love this! The matching set is brilliant. I have not bought any IM this season yet other than a sweater from last year's h&m collaboration. Still eyeing a pair of shoes.


hi jelly!! I know I sense we have quietened down on IM these last few months?
I am also eyeing a pair of IM heels but I am still on the fence with the height of the heels...Do you know I am still looking for the perfect pair of comfy stiletto heels not too high (7cm -8 cm at the most) and not too decolleté?
How are you ? How was your move?


----------



## Bosco

Flower, please post a modeling picture of the Samuel sweater when you get a chance! I'd love to see it on.


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> so glad to see you once again tonka and looking adorable as always!!!





flower71 said:


> looking fab as always dear tonka!
> A huge wave to you all out there...been calm these past months, but I promise to be here again sooin
> http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you ladies!  My love for Isabel has not gone down a bit...hehe.  Hope I can still get few pieces during the sales.


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> hi jelly!! I know I sense we have quietened down on IM these last few months?
> I am also eyeing a pair of IM heels but I am still on the fence with the height of the heels...Do you know I am still looking for the perfect pair of comfy stiletto heels not too high (7cm -8 cm at the most) and not too decolleté?
> How are you ? How was your move?



Love this outfit!  Please post picture...can't wait to see how you styling the outfit(s).


----------



## tonkamama

s.s. alexandra said:


> Today at Condé Nast College in London wearing the fall collection Velt pants and striped top (I forget the style name) &#9996;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2786584



Love this pairing!  Pls post more...


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Oh and this month, my IM absolute favourite...cdn-images.farfetch.com/10/80/31/12/10803112_3914940_1000.jpg


Nice to see you again, flower!  I can't wait to see mod pics of your newest pieces.


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Nice to see you again, flower!  I can't wait to see mod pics of your newest pieces.




Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412




Looking great!


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412


Love it!


----------



## flower71

Jayne1 said:


> Love it!




Thanks Jayne and jelly! It hasn't been cold enough for the woolen sweater but I am taking it with me on my next trip to London... I think by then the cold will be around unfortunately !


----------



## am2022

hello flower dear... you look so lovely as always...
I haven't bought any marant except for the hot pink good morning tokyo sweater which up to this day, have tags on....  Its so eye catching that i can only imagine wearing it during my vacation...but then I always end up going to sunny places.. so now im wondering if I should have gotten it in the first place...



flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412


----------



## halohalo

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412



It looks amazing on you. And you look very French, are you?


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412


Wow, flower, you look hot as always. I love the sweater and how you wear it. It looked a bit sparkly in the stock photo or is it just my old eyes?  Yes, please do post more often to help revive this thread.


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Wow, flower, you look hot as always. I love the sweater and how you wear it. *It looked a bit sparkly in the stock photo or is it just my old eyes*?  Yes, please do post more often to help revive this thread.


Thanks HiromiT! No your eyes aren't that old, it's a glitter sweater and it's a got a bit odf a disco vibe 
http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> hello flower dear... you look so lovely as always...
> I haven't bought any marant except for the hot pink good morning tokyo sweater which up to this day, have tags on....  Its so eye catching that i can only imagine wearing it during my vacation...but then I always end up going to sunny places.. so now im wondering if I should have gotten it in the first place...


Hey amacasa, waves to you hon! I know the feeling....still searching for  our perfect life in another world but not the Real life! I have quite a few pairs of shoes that I bought because they looked so good on other women...but are still in my closet waiting for a tour out. I hope you are well and that  kiddos are doing great. 
Have you been into any other things lately??
http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## flower71

halohalo said:


> It looks amazing on you. And you look very French, are you?


Thank you. I am French but how do you mean I look French?


----------



## halohalo

flower71 said:


> Thank you. I am French but how do you mean I look French?


There's something about your style that seems very French (reminds me of Phoebe Philo). Very simple but polished and sophisticated.


----------



## flower71

halohalo said:


> There's something about your style that seems very French (reminds me of Phoebe Philo). Very simple but polished and sophisticated.


Oh thank you. I am not sure about the sophisticated part but I am blushing...


----------



## am2022

Still busy editing my closet
I think I an realizing it is a lifetime of editing 
Another one with tag 


flower71 said:


> Hey amacasa, waves to you hon! I know the feeling....still searching for  our perfect life in another world but not the Real life! I have quite a few pairs of shoes that I bought because they looked so good on other women...but are still in my closet waiting for a tour out. I hope you are well and that  kiddos are doing great.
> Have you been into any other things lately??
> http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HandbagAngel

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412





I absolutely love this sweater!  Do you mind letting me know what it is called and where you got it?  TIA!


----------



## am2022

Ooops here it is
Object in the mirror choker 


amacasa said:


> Still busy editing my closet
> I think I an realizing it is a lifetime of editing
> Another one with tag


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412



Flower!!! So good to see you!  Lovely as always! Hope that you are fully mended!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Hi HiromiT!! Have to be more active on this thread... So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412



Flower you always look so chic!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> Oh thank you. I am not sure about the sophisticated part but I am blushing...



Totally agree with halo halo.


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Flower!!! So good to see you!  Lovely as always! Hope that you are fully mended!


Hi mercer! Thank you so much, yes, I am nearly 100% mended...though I have to start more intensive workouts. I have stayed clear from any sports that could put a strain on my ankle, I am so scared I'll damage my other foot, lol!


amacasa said:


> Ooops here it is
> Object in the mirror choker


Lovely, ama! I wear my IM bracelets and necklaces all the time..


tonkamama said:


> Totally agree with halo halo.


----------



## flower71

HandbagAngel said:


> I absolutely love this sweater!  Do you mind letting me know what it is called and where you got it?  TIA!


Sorry I missed your post! I got it at my local boutique and the name of it : Wal sweater, from the runway collection (now I know why it's so expensive!)


----------



## flower71

I am travelling to London tomorrow and I will be taking all my new IM knits with me, the weather is going to be ...quite cold and rainy, now that's a change!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Hi mercer! Thank you so much, yes, I am nearly 100% mended...though I have to start more intensive workouts. I have stayed clear from any sports that could put a strain on my ankle, I am so scared I'll damage my other foot, lol!
> 
> :



Glad to hear you are doing well!  Hope you have a lovely trip to London!


----------



## tonkamama

amacasa said:


> Ooops here it is
> Object in the mirror choker



Love your choker.


----------



## tonkamama

old but unique to me... Wyle sweater I wore to my recent business trip in Asia.


----------



## muamua

tonkamama said:


> old but unique to me... Wyle sweater I wore to my recent business trip in Asia.



fab! Were you in taiwan?


----------



## tonkamama

muamua said:


> fab! Were you in taiwan?



Thank you muamua!  Yes I was in Taiwan (Taipei).


----------



## GoldenGooseGirl

hello everyone! i havent posted in a while (not that i am a super active poster anyway) but i love checking out this thread, everyone looks darn amazing and you are all making me want to go shopping!

I have a question regarding the Weez jacket (original, not the hm version). I don't wear mine at all because it is just too structured for me, and im thinking of letting it go, though I have no idea how much to ask for it. Any advice?


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> old but unique to me... Wyle sweater I wore to my recent business trip in Asia.



You look perfect!!


----------



## 77renifer

Hi
I want to order Dewar boots from mytheresa.com but can you tell me about sizing?
Because Mytheresa write that the boots are smaller than usually.. I have 40 EU shoes but my size is 39/39,5. Do you think that 39 EU can be good?
thanks !


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> You look perfect!!



mercer ~ thank you.


----------



## mytheresa_com

Hey 77renifer
Thank you for your query. A 39 EU size will fit best.
Happy Shopping


----------



## am2022

Welcome to this thread and thanks for the personal assistance!!!
Also advise us ahead of time about sales on marant please as well as new arrivals!!!
Good day! 



mytheresa_com said:


> Hey 77renifer
> Thank you for your query. A 39 EU size will fit best.
> Happy Shopping


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> Welcome to this thread and thanks for the personal assistance!!!
> Also advise us ahead of time about sales on marant please as well as new arrivals!!!
> Good day!




You got me chuckling here girl! I was surprised to see mytheresa on tpf... Maybe we could get deals too hehe. I usually shop there too , love the packaging 
Ok my fourth item this season, 30% off because  no more splurging...
IM sleeveless coat, so chic! My pic doesn't do it justice though sorry


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> You got me chuckling here girl! I was surprised to see mytheresa on tpf... Maybe we could get deals too hehe. I usually shop there too , love the packaging
> Ok my fourth item this season, 30% off because  no more splurging...
> IM sleeveless coat, so chic! My pic doesn't do it justice though sorry
> View attachment 2807553



30% off!  Lucky girl. Stunning look.  

I have couple tops I wanted to get for discount price.   Anyone can remind me when IM will be starting to mark down for us customers?


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> 30% off!  Lucky girl. Stunning look.
> 
> I have couple tops I wanted to get for discount price.   Anyone can remind me when IM will be starting to mark down for us customers?




Thanks tonka. You look fab as well, I loved that top. About discount here in France there is a presale before Xmas  that is going on in a few boutiques. You guys are luckier because the real sales start early for you guys around Xmas time I think.


----------



## 77renifer

you look so great

I can't wait my shoes.. )


----------



## flower71

77renifer said:


> you look so great
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait my shoes.. )




Oh can't wait for a picture !


----------



## pr1nc355

Has anyone seen Etoile resort in their boutiques yet?


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> You got me chuckling here girl! I was surprised to see mytheresa on tpf... Maybe we could get deals too hehe. I usually shop there too , love the packaging
> Ok my fourth item this season, 30% off because  no more splurging...
> IM sleeveless coat, so chic! My pic doesn't do it justice though sorry
> View attachment 2807553


Oh so chic!


----------



## megt10

flower71 said:


> You got me chuckling here girl! I was surprised to see mytheresa on tpf... Maybe we could get deals too hehe. I usually shop there too , love the packaging
> Ok my fourth item this season, 30% off because  no more splurging...
> IM sleeveless coat, so chic! My pic doesn't do it justice though sorry
> View attachment 2807553


You look awesome!


----------



## megt10

Hi ladies it has been awhile. I haven't been able to keep up with all the treads but I was hoping someone here could help me out. I have looked everywhere and I can't find the name of this shirt. I know someone here must know. Would appreciate the help.


----------



## KayuuKathey

megt10 said:


> Hi ladies it has been awhile. I haven't been able to keep up with all the treads but I was hoping someone here could help me out. I have looked everywhere and I can't find the name of this shirt. I know someone here must know. Would appreciate the help.



I think thats the Ugolin Shirt/Top


----------



## flower71

megt10 said:


> Hi ladies it has been awhile. I haven't been able to keep up with all the treads but I was hoping someone here could help me out. I have looked everywhere and I can't find the name of this shirt. I know someone here must know. Would appreciate the help.




Hi megt10!! How are you?? Not very active on here so it's great to hear from you ...I don't know the name if the top , hope it's the ugolin?


----------



## flower71

HiromiT said:


> Oh so chic!




Thanks, HiromiT ! How's my favorite city? Have you got anything this season?


----------



## tonkamama

My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi there..the shirt is the ugolin printed jersey top.


----------



## am2022

looking adorable as always tonka... 



tonkamama said:


> My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## flower71

tonkamama said:


> My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me share.


lovely outfit and that figure...


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies...



amacasa said:


> looking adorable as always tonka...





flower71 said:


> lovely outfit and that figure...


----------



## HiromiT

flower71 said:


> Thanks, HiromiT ! How's my favorite city? Have you got anything this season?



Oh, you've been to Vancouver, flower? I'm glad you liked it here. Having lived here all my life, I take its charms for granted.  Anyway, it was really cold (around 0C) but sunny, so that was a nice change from the endless rain.

I got the Waida striped shirt and Ipa plaid shirt from Etoile, and that's all. But I am now contemplating some GG sneakers -- inspired by your pic, of course.  I need some low tops since I already have many pairs of high tops.


----------



## HiromiT

tonkamama said:


> My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me share.



You look wonderful, tonka. This is your second Joff jacket, isn't it?


----------



## tonkamama

HiromiT said:


> You look wonderful, tonka. This is your second Joff jacket, isn't it?




Thanks HiromiT ~ this is my only Joff which I bought about two month ago, just gotten a chance to wear it since weather is cooling down in the Bay Area.  However if the red one on NAP gets mark down I might get that one too (I love IM Etoile jackets)


----------



## imlvholic

flower71 said:


> So here's a pic:
> View attachment 2793411
> View attachment 2793412


Hey Flower, been away for a month & been checking this thread, but somehow couldn't comment, I didn't know why. Now I'm back & have to say, you look great.


----------



## imlvholic

Awesome jacket Tonka, it fits you like a glove. I'm waiting for the markdowns too.


----------



## 77renifer

Hi again!

I have yet my Dewar boots, and I have to say that they are smaller about half size.. maybe one size down. 
I ordered 39 EU and I shoes are too small but I dont want give back to shop.. maybe I will go to the shoemaker? 

Shoes are georgeous.. !


----------



## tonkamama

imlvholic said:


> Awesome jacket Tonka, it fits you like a glove. I'm waiting for the markdowns too.



Thank you dear.  Hope to we all can track down some IM goodies at the sale time.


----------



## tonkamama

77renifer said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I have yet my Dewar boots, and I have to say that they are smaller about half size.. maybe one size down.
> I ordered 39 EU and I shoes are too small but I dont want give back to shop.. maybe I will go to the shoemaker?
> 
> Shoes are georgeous.. !



Hello, congrats that you love your new boots and sorry about the fit.  I would like to suggest exchange for next size up.  When you said "small", what did you mean by that?  Length too short or just too tight?  If too tight, shoe cobbler may stretch them for you.  But if is the length issue, then only choice is to size up.


----------



## **Chanel**

Hi Isabel Marant lovers,

It has been a while since I visited this thread but would love to hear your advice. It's not about IM clothes but a watch, I hope it's ok to post about it here.
What do you all think about the exclusive NAP Isabel Marant watch? Worth it or not?
Yay or nay?
I am not sure yet and I also wonder what the quality is and where to take it for servicing since we don't have an Isabel Marant boutique here.
So what do you all think about this watch? Anyone already bought it?


----------



## 77renifer

tonkamama said:


> Hello, congrats that you love your new boots and sorry about the fit.  I would like to suggest exchange for next size up.  When you said "small", what did you mean by that?  Length too short or just too tight?  If too tight, shoe cobbler may stretch them for you.  But if is the length issue, then only choice is to size up.





Hello, yes they are too short but only a little bit.. so I think that shoe cobbler may stretch them? I will go and ask. The left  foot is good but right just too short. Ugghh... 

40 EU is unavailable everywhere


----------



## tonkamama

77renifer said:


> Hello, yes they are too short but only a little bit.. so I think that shoe cobbler may stretch them? I will go and ask. The left  foot is good but left just too short. Ugghh...
> 40 EU is unavailable everywhere



I have similar issue.  My right toe is a bit longer .  if this is the case, you should be fine once the shoes "break in".  pls take them to you cobbler and ask, make sure they can do it because once they stretch your shoes are not returnable.


You can also view the following thread for information on the IM booties.  Ladies over there are very helpful, many have the same issues.....  good luck.  


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/isabel-marant-boots-thread-656263-322.html


----------



## flower71

**Chanel** said:


> Hi Isabel Marant lovers,
> 
> It has been a while since I visited this thread but would love to hear your advice. It's not about IM clothes but a watch, I hope it's ok to post about it here.
> What do you all think about the exclusive NAP Isabel Marant watch? Worth it or not?
> Yay or nay?
> I am not sure yet and I also wonder what the quality is and where to take it for servicing since we don't have an Isabel Marant boutique here.
> So what do you all think about this watch? Anyone already bought it?




Hi Chanel! I cant help much as I only wear swiss watches (Baume et Mercier Omega ). At that price, I prefer buying certified Swiss made watches...


----------



## **Chanel**

flower71 said:


> Hi Chanel! I cant help much as I only wear swiss watches (Baume et Mercier Omega ). At that price, I prefer buying certified Swiss made watches...



Hi flower, *waves*. Thank you for your reply . The watch I use most, is my Cartier two tone Ballon Bleu lady size. But I kind of like the story behind the Isabel Marant watch, and I thought it might would be a nice variation. 
So I decided to order it and make a decision once it's here. I am not convinced yet, so perhaps I can make up my mind when I see it IRL. I only wonder where to go for servicing and battery replacement since we don't have any IM boutiques here.


----------



## trenchcoat

Does anyone know the name of this Isabel Marant jacket. Im looking for this jacket for ages. Cant find it anywhere.

s27.postimg.org/mb3ol6y0j/85_3.jpg


And I finally bought my lexy jacket in anthracite.


----------



## trenchcoat

This jacket. Whats the name of it. And is there anyone in the Netherlands who sells it?


----------



## flower71

imlvholic said:


> Hey Flower, been away for a month & been checking this thread, but somehow couldn't comment, I didn't know why. Now I'm back & have to say, you look great.


Oh thanks so much! We miss having you around. I have issues with my ipad/smartphone too...Anything new?

http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mercer

trenchcoat said:


> This jacket. Whats the name of it. And is there anyone in the Netherlands who sells it?



Not sure of the name.  I think it's from the 2010 spring collection, as it looks a lot like the Hola jacket without the beading.


----------



## mercer

tonkamama said:


> My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to  belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me  share.




Love this!  Balenciaga and Marant are one of my all time favorite combos!


----------



## flower71

**Chanel** said:


> Hi flower, *waves*. Thank you for your reply . The watch I use most, is my Cartier two tone Ballon Bleu lady size. But I kind of like the story behind the Isabel Marant watch, and I thought it might would be a nice variation.
> So I decided to order it and make a decision once it's here. I am not convinced yet, so perhaps I can make up my mind when I see it IRL. I only wonder where to go for servicing and battery replacement since we don't have any IM boutiques here.


I love how understated it is, simple and the story behind it too. Please give us a show when you receive it?
I think any good jeweler and watch repairer could be handy if you have problems with your watch? Oh, my Cartier, le rêve! I have an old watch from my mother's and I just look at it every now and then and think of my mum...

http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## flower71

I just ordered these Andrew boots , hopefully they will fit...I am getting these for my xmas present, I had no idea what I wanted and since I have been a very good girl these days (ha!)...I got a 40 (I am 40 in all IM...hope it works!)
What do you think? I don't do hi heels very well but these seem stable and are 3,5 inches.


----------



## flower71

pics of the Andrew IM booties...in khaki


----------



## flower71

I love this combo...


----------



## juneping

flower71 said:


> I just ordered these Andrew boots , hopefully they will fit...I am getting these for my xmas present, I had no idea what I wanted and since I have been a very good girl these days (ha!)...I got a 40 (I am 40 in all IM...hope it works!)
> What do you think? I don't do hi heels very well but these seem stable and are 3,5 inches.




I love them. They look like a simpler version of mony....more classic to me. Pls show some mod pic when they arrive.


----------



## juneping

trenchcoat said:


> This jacket. Whats the name of it. And is there anyone in the Netherlands who sells it?




Agreed with mercer that it's from 2010....the jackets from that period were more sophisticated and understated....
For the same reason, I love my lexy


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> I love them. They look like a simpler version of mony....more classic to me. Pls show some mod pic when they arrive.




Great to see you june! I love how simple they are now let's see how they fit .,,


----------



## juneping

Hi flower and my fellow IM lovers,
I am visiting HK and visited IM store here. Got a fabric belt....they are doing promotion - spendings 10g HKD get 20% off. But I wasn't going to spend that much haha....some sneakers were on sale. I was quite surprised.


----------



## **Chanel**

flower71 said:


> I love how understated it is, simple and the story behind it too. Please give us a show when you receive it?
> I think any good jeweler and watch repairer could be handy if you have problems with your watch? Oh, my Cartier, le rêve! I have an old watch from my mother's and I just look at it every now and then and think of my mum...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//fr.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yes, will do once it arrives . I hope I will like it.
I emailed NAP about where to go for servicing and waiting for their reply. Perhaps it's also possible to send it back to NAP if there are any problems and that they will send it to IM. 
If not, a good watch repairer could probably help too when needed. 
Your old watch must be a little treasure full of memories. Two months ago, I lost one of my dogs completely unexpected. I have one charm with a bit of his ash inside and a necklace. I am not ready to wear any of these pieces yet as I still miss him every day, but once in a while I do look at these pieces and think of the nice memories we shared together.


----------



## **Chanel**

flower71 said:


> I just ordered these Andrew boots , hopefully they will fit...I am getting these for my xmas present, I had no idea what I wanted and since I have been a very good girl these days (ha!)...I got a 40 (I am 40 in all IM...hope it works!)
> What do you think? I don't do hi heels very well but these seem stable and are 3,5 inches.



I love these boots, very nice ! I was watching a pair of Scarlett IM boots on the Outnet myself, but unfortunately my size is sold out. Have been stalking the site for a few weeks now but no luck .


----------



## s.s. alexandra

In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!


----------



## **Chanel**

s.s. alexandra said:


> In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!
> 
> View attachment 2814686
> View attachment 2814687
> View attachment 2814688



That coat looks great on you! Hope you had a great time in Paris.


----------



## 77renifer

s.s. alexandra said:


> In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!
> 
> View attachment 2814686
> View attachment 2814687
> View attachment 2814688




Hello
This coat is beautiful and you look beautiful)))


----------



## tonkamama

mercer said:


> Love this!  Balenciaga and Marant are one of my all time favorite combos!



Thank you mercer.


----------



## tonkamama

juneping said:


> Hi flower and my fellow IM lovers,
> I am visiting HK and visited IM store here. Got a fabric belt....they are doing promotion - spendings 10g HKD get 20% off. But I wasn't going to spend that much haha....some sneakers were on sale. I was quite surprised.



Hello Juneping!


----------



## tonkamama

flower71 said:


> I just ordered these Andrew boots , hopefully they will fit...I am getting these for my xmas present, I had no idea what I wanted and since I have been a very good girl these days (ha!)...I got a 40 (I am 40 in all IM...hope it works!)
> What do you think? I don't do hi heels very well but these seem stable and are 3,5 inches.
> assets.matchesfashion.com/products/WOIA3S860003BLK_2_zoom.jpg



I love Andrew!  Please post mod picture.  Wish Andrew comes in kitty heels...


----------



## tonkamama

s.s. alexandra said:


> In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!
> 
> View attachment 2814686
> View attachment 2814687
> View attachment 2814688



So chic!


----------



## flower71

s.s. alexandra said:


> In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!
> 
> View attachment 2814686
> View attachment 2814687
> View attachment 2814688




This pic is beautiful, love the huge blue door as a frame... Have fun in Paris!


----------



## juneping

Ladies, NAP is having a sale now. Hurry.....
And so is Barneys


----------



## juneping

tonkamama said:


> Hello Juneping!



Hi tonka!! =^_^=


----------



## Straight-Laced

Coats & jackets now on sale or reduced - anyone tempted?? 


*Rosie in MILROY*




*Caroline de Maigret in FLO*


----------



## Straight-Laced

*Leila Yavari in IBO blanket coat*


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rihanna in Gloria or Gabriel


----------



## Straight-Laced

s.s. alexandra said:


> In my green Evana coat in Paris last weekend. I love it - I'm from Australia so never get the chance to wear coats, much less glam full length ones!
> 
> View attachment 2814686
> View attachment 2814687
> View attachment 2814688



Beautiful coat - enjoy Paris *sigh*


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> My new Joff green/black jacket.  I decided to belt my jacket to give it a different look.  Thanks for letting me share.



tonkamama if I didn't already own this jacket I would buy it based on how great it looks on you!   Love it belted (perfect on you!) and your boots too.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> tonkamama if I didn't already own this jacket I would buy it based on how great it looks on you!   Love it belted (perfect on you!) and your boots too.



Thank you SL for your kind words...it must be the jacket


----------



## **Chanel**

The Isabel Marant exclusive NAP La Montre watch has arrived. It came in a white Isabel Marant box and dustbag.
I am still not 100% sure if the watch is worth it or not. I am leaning towards keeping it as I do love the look of it and I can see myself wearing this watch quite often.
But I wonder about quality. The leather straps are fragile and I have a feeling the leather will show signs of wear easily. Near the tightest hole, the leather is showing a few wrinkles already after I tried it on (I need to close it on the tightest or second tightest hole, otherwise the watch will turn around my wrist).
I think it would be great if Isabel Marant would offer different leather straps in different colours. I don't even know if Isabel Marant offers replacement straps for this watch.
Other than that, the watch will easily go with almost everything. It's classic and elegant.
Based on the pics on NAP, I expected that it would be bigger, but it actually has a nice, elegant size.

Here are a few quick pics. Weather is not really great here, so pics are not the best. Please ignore the plastic on the face of the watch....I didn't remove it since I am still undecided if this watch is a keeper or not.


----------



## flower71

**Chanel** said:


> The Isabel Marant exclusive NAP La Montre watch has arrived. It came in a white Isabel Marant box and dustbag.
> I am still not 100% sure if the watch is worth it or not. I am leaning towards keeping it as I do love the look of it and I can see myself wearing this watch quite often.
> But I wonder about quality. The leather straps are fragile and I have a feeling the leather will show signs of wear easily. Near the tightest hole, the leather is showing a few wrinkles already after I tried it on (I need to close it on the tightest or second tightest hole, otherwise the watch will turn around my wrist).
> I think it would be great if Isabel Marant would offer different leather straps in different colours. I don't even know if Isabel Marant offers replacement straps for this watch.
> Other than that, the watch will easily go with almost everything. It's classic and elegant.
> Based on the pics on NAP, I expected that it would be bigger, but it actually has a nice, elegant size.
> 
> Here are a few quick pics. Weather is not really great here, so pics are not the best. Please ignore the plastic on the face of the watch....I didn't remove it since I am still undecided if this watch is a keeper or not.


Pretty wrist, Chanel!
it looks elegant and I love how versatile it is...but you have to think about the leather strap before keeping it, no? It should be intact at that price, IMO? Thanks for the pic! 
OK, so  I got my Andrew booties...I am not feeling well so I am in bed right now. Pics tomorrow promise...the heels are still too hi for my comfort zone, but they are so gorgeous...I have to think it over before returning them eventually. I love them but I guess I will have to wear them once  in a while and not just stare at them in my closet


----------



## **Chanel**

flower71 said:


> Pretty wrist, Chanel!
> it looks elegant and I love how versatile it is...but you have to think about the leather strap before keeping it, no? It should be intact at that price, IMO? Thanks for the pic!
> OK, so  I got my Andrew booties...I am not feeling well so I am in bed right now. Pics tomorrow promise...the heels are still too hi for my comfort zone, but they are so gorgeous...I have to think it over before returning them eventually. I love them but I guess I will have to wear them once  in a while and not just stare at them in my closet



Thank you, *flower* ! It did arrive intact, but after trying it on just once, the leather showed a few wrinkles where the tightest hole is. So I am not sure how the straps will wear and if IM offers replacement straps or not. I contacted NAP about that and they are trying to find out for me.
I will wait for the answer from NAP and then I will decide. It is a versatile piece and I do like it.
I am sorry you are not feeling well, hope you feel better soon . I think the Andrew booties are very pretty, perhaps you should give them a try to see if you can make them work?


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for posting.  I agree with flower, the leather strap replacement is an issue you need to think about.... It is very classy and elegant.




**Chanel** said:


> The Isabel Marant exclusive NAP La Montre watch has arrived. It came in a white Isabel Marant box and dustbag.
> I am still not 100% sure if the watch is worth it or not. I am leaning towards keeping it as I do love the look of it and I can see myself wearing this watch quite often.
> But I wonder about quality. The leather straps are fragile and I have a feeling the leather will show signs of wear easily. Near the tightest hole, the leather is showing a few wrinkles already after I tried it on (I need to close it on the tightest or second tightest hole, otherwise the watch will turn around my wrist).
> I think it would be great if Isabel Marant would offer different leather straps in different colours. I don't even know if Isabel Marant offers replacement straps for this watch.
> Other than that, the watch will easily go with almost everything. It's classic and elegant.
> Based on the pics on NAP, I expected that it would be bigger, but it actually has a nice, elegant size.
> 
> Here are a few quick pics. Weather is not really great here, so pics are not the best. Please ignore the plastic on the face of the watch....I didn't remove it since I am still undecided if this watch is a keeper or not.


----------



## mercer

**Chanel** said:


> The Isabel Marant exclusive NAP La Montre watch has arrived. It came in a white Isabel Marant box and dustbag.
> I am still not 100% sure if the watch is worth it or not. I am leaning towards keeping it as I do love the look of it and I can see myself wearing this watch quite often.
> But I wonder about quality. The leather straps are fragile and I have a feeling the leather will show signs of wear easily. Near the tightest hole, the leather is showing a few wrinkles already after I tried it on (I need to close it on the tightest or second tightest hole, otherwise the watch will turn around my wrist).
> I think it would be great if Isabel Marant would offer different leather straps in different colours. I don't even know if Isabel Marant offers replacement straps for this watch.
> Other than that, the watch will easily go with almost everything. It's classic and elegant.
> Based on the pics on NAP, I expected that it would be bigger, but it actually has a nice, elegant size.
> 
> Here are a few quick pics. Weather is not really great here, so pics are not the best. Please ignore the plastic on the face of the watch....I didn't remove it since I am still undecided if this watch is a keeper or not.




Very cool!  I love the look!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Pretty wrist, Chanel!
> it looks elegant and I love how versatile it is...but you have to think about the leather strap before keeping it, no? It should be intact at that price, IMO? Thanks for the pic!
> OK, so  I got my Andrew booties...I am not feeling well so I am in bed right now. Pics tomorrow promise...the heels are still too hi for my comfort zone, but they are so gorgeous...I have to think it over before returning them eventually. I love them but I guess I will have to wear them once  in a while and not just stare at them in my closet




Feel better, Flower!


----------



## **Chanel**

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for posting.  I agree with flower, the leather strap replacement is an issue you need to think about.... It is very classy and elegant.



Thank you, *tonkamama* ! I am waiting for the reply from NAP if IM offers replacement straps for the watch. I hope they do as I really like the look of the watch and the story behind it.



mercer said:


> Very cool!  I love the look!



Thank you, *mercer* !


----------



## Jayne1

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *tonkamama* ! I am waiting for the reply from NAP if IM offers replacement straps for the watch. I hope they do as I really like the look of the watch and the story behind it.



It _is_ a nice looking watch what is the story behind it?  Who (what company) makes the watch?


----------



## **Chanel**

Jayne1 said:


> It _is_ a nice looking watch what is the story behind it?  Who (what company) makes the watch?



Thank you, *Jayne*! This Isabel Marant watch is an exclusive limited edition at Net-a-Porter. Isabel Marant designed it in memory of her late father. She inherited a similar shaped watch from her father, but she always felt like it was too precious to wear. 
So now she designed the exclusive La Montre watch (she already did the gold version a few years ago), similar shaped like her father's watch, to honour him.
Isabel herself said: "I aspired to create the androgenic synthesis of my ideal watch: a watch that brings back joyful and loving memories."

Here's a link to the watch on Net-a-Porter with more information for those who are interested. Each watch is numbered on the back:
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/512461

The more I look at my watch, the more I love it. I only hope I can send it in for repair, or strap replacement when needed. 
Waiting for the reply from Net-a-Porter. They told me a lot of customers asked similar questions, but NAP is waiting for a reply from the IM department which could take a few days.


----------



## Straight-Laced

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, *Jayne*! This Isabel Marant watch is an exclusive limited edition at Net-a-Porter. Isabel Marant designed it in memory of her late father. She inherited a similar shaped watch from her father, but she always felt like it was too precious to wear.
> So now she designed the exclusive La Montre watch (she already did the gold version a few years ago), similar shaped like her father's watch, to honour him.
> Isabel herself said: "I aspired to create the androgenic synthesis of my ideal watch: a watch that brings back joyful and loving memories."
> 
> Here's a link to the watch on Net-a-Porter with more information for those who are interested. Each watch is numbered on the back:
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/512461
> 
> The more I look at my watch, the more I love it. I only hope I can send it in for repair, or strap replacement when needed.
> Waiting for the reply from Net-a-Porter. They told me a lot of customers asked similar questions, but NAP is waiting for a reply from the IM department which could take a few days.



I agree with others - it's a good looking watch and it suits your wrist.  I hope you can keep it.  It's very strong and simple.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Gorgeous watch!  It is perfect for daily wear.

While checking at the NAP site for the watch, I love this pants.  I guess it is Isabel Marant?  Anyone could help to identify its name and where to find It?


----------



## flower71

HandbagAngel said:


> Gorgeous watch!  It is perfect for daily wear.
> 
> While checking at the NAP site for the watch, I love this pants.  I guess it is Isabel Marant?  Anyone could help to identify its name and where to find It?


Yes , it's the Jordan IM pants


----------



## HandbagAngel

^Thank you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## flower71

HandbagAngel said:


> ^Thank you!!! :thumbup:




You are welcome!


----------



## flower71

mercer said:


> Feel better, Flower!




Aw thanks sweetie... I think I caught a virus since there are so many going around these days....
Ok as primised , pics of my Andrew booties... I have to get used to the height (10,5 cm... On the site I read 9??). They are gorgeous and go with a lot of my closet items... I am keeping them and will wear them around the house to get used to the heels..


----------



## flower71

Another pic
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy! Now I have to wear them


----------



## **Chanel**

Straight-Laced said:


> I agree with others - it's a good looking watch and it suits your wrist.  I hope you can keep it.  It's very strong and simple.





HandbagAngel said:


> Gorgeous watch!  It is perfect for daily wear.
> 
> While checking at the NAP site for the watch, I love this pants.  I guess it is Isabel Marant?  Anyone could help to identify its name and where to find It?



Thank you, both !



flower71 said:


> Aw thanks sweetie... I think I caught a virus since there are so many going around these days....
> Ok as primised , pics of my Andrew booties... I have to get used to the height (10,5 cm... On the site I read 9??). They are gorgeous and go with a lot of my closet items... I am keeping them and will wear them around the house to get used to the heels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817657
> View attachment 2817658
> View attachment 2817660
> View attachment 2817662



Dear *flower*, I hope you feel a bit better already. And I am so glad you decided to keep them as they look amazing on you ! Great outfits!
Hope you will get used to the heels soon as these boots are really pretty. These boots are made for walking .


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Aw thanks sweetie... I think I caught a virus since there are so many going around these days....
> Ok as primised , pics of my Andrew booties... I have to get used to the height (10,5 cm... On the site I read 9??). They are gorgeous and go with a lot of my closet items... I am keeping them and will wear them around the house to get used to the heels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817657
> View attachment 2817658
> View attachment 2817660
> View attachment 2817662



Just lovely!!!


----------



## 77renifer

Yes, lovely! 

I just ordered Kiana pants


----------



## Jayne1

flower71 said:


> Another pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817664
> 
> Happy! Now I have to wear them


Perfection!


----------



## green.bee

flower71 said:


> Aw thanks sweetie... I think I caught a virus since there are so many going around these days....
> Ok as primised , pics of my Andrew booties... I have to get used to the height (10,5 cm... On the site I read 9??). They are gorgeous and go with a lot of my closet items... I am keeping them and will wear them around the house to get used to the heels..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817657
> View attachment 2817658
> View attachment 2817660
> View attachment 2817662



I love every single outfit and the boots are gorgeous. You wear them so well.
Could you tell me who makes your jeans?


----------



## flower71

green.bee said:


> I love every single outfit and the boots are gorgeous. You wear them so well.
> 
> Could you tell me who makes your jeans?



Thanks green.bee... Jeans by IM a few years back(at least 3?) . 



Jayne1 said:


> Perfection!







mercer said:


> Just lovely!!!







77renifer said:


> Yes, lovely!
> 
> I just ordered Kiana pants
> View attachment 2817918




Thanks so much. I wore them last night (I had friends over for dinner... Not in great shape but it went fine


----------



## flower71

77renifer said:


> Yes, lovely!
> 
> I just ordered Kiana pants
> View attachment 2817918




I love those pants! Hope they fit. How are your shoes??


----------



## 77renifer

flower71 said:


> I love those pants! Hope they fit. How are your shoes??


Well, left shoe is perfect but right shoe is a little bit tight.. but i think I will stretch that shoe  
And I will go to shoe scrobbler.. ))


----------



## trenchcoat

juneping said:


> Agreed with mercer that it's from 2010....the jackets from that period were more sophisticated and understated....
> For the same reason, I love my lexy



Which lexy do you have? Do you have a picture of you wearing it? I have a grey one but might want to sell it because I am affraid that it will pill. I have mine in size 3. So if anyone's interested.


----------



## 77renifer

77renifer said:


> Well, left shoe is perfect but right shoe is a little bit tight.. but i think I will stretch that shoe
> And I will go to shoe scrobbler.. ))



shoe cobbler of course  mistake


----------



## flower71

77renifer said:


> shoe cobbler of course  mistake




Haha i Got it


----------



## juneping

trenchcoat said:


> Which lexy do you have? Do you have a picture of you wearing it? I have a grey one but might want to sell it because I am affraid that it will pill. I have mine in size 3. So if anyone's interested.



it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....


----------



## trenchcoat

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....
> images0.chictopia.com/photos/juneping/6714236182/ester-boots-tabitha-simmons-boots-leather-pants-j-brand-jeans_400.jpg



I have the bordeaux one too. And I'm going to sell both of them I think.


----------



## **Chanel**

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....



You look great, *juneping*! Love the whole outfit.


----------



## katja_246

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....
> images0.chictopia.com/photos/juneping/6714236182/ester-boots-tabitha-simmons-boots-leather-pants-j-brand-jeans_400.jpg




Your outfit is amazing! You look great &#128077;


IG: katharinabaier &#128522;


----------



## 77renifer

Cute pants!  leather?


----------



## Jayne1

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....


Beautiful!


----------



## am2022

wow loving all the energy here... been through a bitter sweet week with sister bonding in mexico and while away , my doggie had passed... he now is being cremated as we speak.. hope everyone had a good thanksgiving holiday... keep the photos coming...


----------



## flower71

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....




Nice seeing you June!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> wow loving all the energy here... been through a bitter sweet week with sister bonding in mexico and while away , my doggie had passed... he now is being cremated as we speak.. hope everyone had a good thanksgiving holiday... keep the photos coming...




A huge kiss from over the pond to you.. Sorry about your dog, so sad because they are a part of the family . No thanksgiving in France but I hope you in the US had a lovely family time.


----------



## juneping

77renifer said:


> Cute pants!  leather?



yes...leather pants from JBrand.

thanks ladies....actually it's from 2-3 years ago.


----------



## **Chanel**

amacasa said:


> wow loving all the energy here... been through a bitter sweet week with sister bonding in mexico and while away , my doggie had passed... he now is being cremated as we speak.. hope everyone had a good thanksgiving holiday... keep the photos coming...



I am so sorry to hear about your dog, *amacasa*.
I can relate to your feelings, I lost my dog completely unexpected 2,5 month ago and I still miss him a lot every day. Saying a last goodbye to our beloved pets is never easy. 
Sending you many, many hugs .


----------



## 77renifer

*Amacasa, * i' m sorry to hear about your dog..it' so sad.. I' ve lost my dog, he had cancer so I know what you feel.


----------



## mercer

juneping said:


> it does pill though, i have to use my scissors to cut them off from time to time...
> here is me wearing it, i no longer blog....



It's so great to see your pretty smile again!  I miss your blog- you always look so pulled together!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> wow loving all the energy here... been through a bitter sweet week with sister bonding in mexico and while away , my doggie had passed... he now is being cremated as we speak.. hope everyone had a good thanksgiving holiday... keep the photos coming...



So sorry to hear about your dog!   It's always so hard to lose a pet- they are such good little friends.


----------



## springfiry

Hi!! Just wanted to check if anyone had tried the Etoile Glenn boucle jacket? Would love to hear feedback before I bought it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Finally managed to hunt this Isabel Marant Etoile Jemet shirt down  Been looking for it for ages!


----------



## am2022

thanks for the sweet words ladies... i am much better now ...
I had ordered a rock with his name/ pawprints/ date of birth - death to commemorate him...




flower71 said:


> A huge kiss from over the pond to you.. Sorry about your dog, so sad because they are a part of the family . No thanksgiving in France but I hope you in the US had a lovely family time.





**Chanel** said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your dog, *amacasa*.
> I can relate to your feelings, I lost my dog completely unexpected 2,5 month ago and I still miss him a lot every day. Saying a last goodbye to our beloved pets is never easy.
> Sending you many, many hugs .





77renifer said:


> *Amacasa, * i' m sorry to hear about your dog..it' so sad.. I' ve lost my dog, he had cancer so I know what you feel.





mercer said:


> So sorry to hear about your dog!   It's always so hard to lose a pet- they are such good little friends.





COPENHAGEN said:


> Finally managed to hunt this Isabel Marant Etoile Jemet shirt down  Been looking for it for ages!


----------



## mercer

amacasa said:


> thanks for the sweet words ladies... i am much better now ...
> I had ordered a rock with his name/ pawprints/ date of birth - death to commemorate him...



That is lovely tribute to your friend.   Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## s.s. alexandra

In the velt pants, Neva long sleeved top and Evana coat


----------



## 77renifer

flower71 said:


> I love those pants! Hope they fit. How are your shoes??




I finally sold my Dewar boots and I buy new


----------



## mercer

s.s. alexandra said:


> View attachment 2835532
> 
> 
> In the velt pants, Neva long sleeved top and Evana coat



You look great!  Love the smile!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hello! How do Isabel Marant pants and jeans fit? TTS, larger? Debating on a pair which are my size on the label, just need to confirm fit and sizing. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 77renifer

I think true to size


----------



## 77renifer

Hi
I ordered Klaude belt today)))))
I can't wait to see this


----------



## jellybebe

Etoile SS15 has got me interested in IM again. My fave pieces are the Hanoi silk top, the Tawny sweater and the Tokyo poncho.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> Etoile SS15 has got me interested in IM again. My fave pieces are the Hanoi silk top, the Tawny sweater and the Tokyo poncho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846004
> View attachment 2846005
> View attachment 2846006




Yes! I have the gauzy Ted cropped tank. I really love the Texas poncho!


----------



## cakegirl

I wasn't into the fall collection at all,  but I am really liking the spring. I just got the Vera skirt- it's adorable.


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> Yes! I have the gauzy Ted cropped tank. I really love the Texas poncho!




Oops it's called the Texas haha. I'm going to try on the Hanoi top tomorrow.


----------



## jellybebe

The Hanoi top is great! Basic with a twist. The raw silk is nubby like her scarves so it has some weight to it and feels substantial. I actually sized down from my usual IM size because it fit better and wasn't so shapeless. Well that's exciting, my first SS15 purchase! 

I was debating between this top and the Douglas top from the mainline but I think this top will be more versatile because I can wear it layered under jackets/sweaters or on its own in warmer weather. 

I also saw the Ralf boot in person. I think that I saw the taupe colour (although I'm not sure) and it wasn't as pretty as I had hoped. It sort of had olive-brown undertones as opposed to grey.


----------



## dbaby

jellybebe said:


> The Hanoi top is great! Basic with a twist. The raw silk is nubby like her scarves so it has some weight to it and feels substantial. I actually sized down from my usual IM size because it fit better and wasn't so shapeless. Well that's exciting, my first SS15 purchase!
> 
> I was debating between this top and the Douglas top from the mainline but I think this top will be more versatile because I can wear it layered under jackets/sweaters or on its own in warmer weather.
> 
> I also saw the Ralf boot in person. I think that I saw the taupe colour (although I'm not sure) and it wasn't as pretty as I had hoped. It sort of had olive-brown undertones as opposed to grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846718
> View attachment 2846719


Ooh! Love that. I'm also excited that she re-did the gauze/lacey shirts and dresses from the runway last spring for Etoile this season.


----------



## jellybebe

dbaby said:


> Ooh! Love that. I'm also excited that she re-did the gauze/lacey shirts and dresses from the runway last spring for Etoile this season.




Yes! I missed out on one of the white eyelet tops and looks like she made a dress version.


----------



## mercer

jellybebe said:


> The Hanoi top is great! Basic with a twist. The raw silk is nubby like her scarves so it has some weight to it and feels substantial. I actually sized down from my usual IM size because it fit better and wasn't so shapeless. Well that's exciting, my first SS15 purchase!
> 
> I was debating between this top and the Douglas top from the mainline but I think this top will be more versatile because I can wear it layered under jackets/sweaters or on its own in warmer weather.
> 
> I also saw the Ralf boot in person. I think that I saw the taupe colour (although I'm not sure) and it wasn't as pretty as I had hoped. It sort of had olive-brown undertones as opposed to grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846718
> View attachment 2846719



Thanks for the review!  I love both of these pieces!  I'm having such a hard time resisting all the new things!


----------



## Jayne1

jellybebe said:


> The Hanoi top is great! Basic with a twist. The raw silk is nubby like her scarves so it has some weight to it and feels substantial. I actually sized down from my usual IM size because it fit better and wasn't so shapeless. Well that's exciting, my first SS15 purchase!
> 
> I was debating between this top and the Douglas top from the mainline but I think this top will be more versatile because I can wear it layered under jackets/sweaters or on its own in warmer weather.
> 
> I also saw the Ralf boot in person. I think that I saw the taupe colour (although I'm not sure) and it wasn't as pretty as I had hoped. It sort of had olive-brown undertones as opposed to grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846718
> View attachment 2846719


Nice!

I'm kinda interested in S/S too.


----------



## HiromiT

Happy New Year! Hope this will be an exciting and fulfilling year for everyone, IM-wise and otherwise. 

I got a pair of Bart sneakers and the Joff jacket during the winter sales -- both in black and 50% off. 

The only SS items on my wish list (so far) are the Holden and Gail sandals. Tried on the Holdens but they don't fit my foot. I'm in between sizes and the leather foot bed was too slippery, so much so that I had to curl my toes with every step. Very disappointing cuz they're cute-looking shoes and I've been coveting them since last summer. A local boutique actually remembered my request from last year and called to say they got the Holdens this year. Alas, not meant to be.

I'll be trying on these Gails soon and hope they fit just as well as Birkies. This version has the suede foot bed, so they shouldn't be slippery. Will report back on sizing.


----------



## HiromiT

Congrats on the Hanoi! Love it and saw it in ivory, but it doesn't suit my body type unfortunately. I hope there will be other tops in that nubby silk fabric.



jellybebe said:


> The Hanoi top is great! Basic with a twist. The raw silk is nubby like her scarves so it has some weight to it and feels substantial. I actually sized down from my usual IM size because it fit better and wasn't so shapeless. Well that's exciting, my first SS15 purchase!
> 
> I was debating between this top and the Douglas top from the mainline but I think this top will be more versatile because I can wear it layered under jackets/sweaters or on its own in warmer weather.
> 
> I also saw the Ralf boot in person. I think that I saw the taupe colour (although I'm not sure) and it wasn't as pretty as I had hoped. It sort of had olive-brown undertones as opposed to grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846718
> View attachment 2846719


----------



## flower71

Happy New Year to all of you on this thread !!


----------



## mercer

HiromiT said:


> Happy New Year! Hope this will be an exciting and fulfilling year for everyone, IM-wise and otherwise.
> 
> I got a pair of Bart sneakers and the Joff jacket during the winter sales -- both in black and 50% off.
> 
> The only SS items on my wish list (so far) are the Holden and Gail sandals. Tried on the Holdens but they don't fit my foot. I'm in between sizes and the leather foot bed was too slippery, so much so that I had to curl my toes with every step. Very disappointing cuz they're cute-looking shoes and I've been coveting them since last summer. A local boutique actually remembered my request from last year and called to say they got the Holdens this year. Alas, not meant to be.
> 
> I'll be trying on these Gails soon and hope they fit just as well as Birkies. This version has the suede foot bed, so they shouldn't be slippery. Will report back on sizing.



These are so fun!  Love them!


----------



## mercer

flower71 said:


> Happy New Year to all of you on this thread !!



Thank you Flower!  Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Happy New Year! Hope this will be an exciting and fulfilling year for everyone, IM-wise and otherwise.
> 
> I got a pair of Bart sneakers and the Joff jacket during the winter sales -- both in black and 50% off.
> 
> The only SS items on my wish list (so far) are the Holden and Gail sandals. Tried on the Holdens but they don't fit my foot. I'm in between sizes and the leather foot bed was too slippery, so much so that I had to curl my toes with every step. Very disappointing cuz they're cute-looking shoes and I've been coveting them since last summer. A local boutique actually remembered my request from last year and called to say they got the Holdens this year. Alas, not meant to be.
> 
> I'll be trying on these Gails soon and hope they fit just as well as Birkies. This version has the suede foot bed, so they shouldn't be slippery. Will report back on sizing.



Happy New Year to you too!
Congrats on snagging the black Joff on sale - love that jacket!  So versatile. Good luck with the Gails.  I bought the Holdens last season but had to sell them because they didn't work on my feet.  Big sigh.  I _really_ liked them. 
I started the New Year with the Westcott blouse.  Doubt I'll be buying much at all though this season because the dollar has dropped and prices seem ridiculous now.  I'll be shopping my IM wardrobe instead


----------



## Straight-Laced

mercer said:


> Thank you Flower!  Happy New Year to all!





flower71 said:


> Happy New Year to all of you on this thread !!



HAPPY New Year mercer & flower!  
Hope 2015 is a wonderful year for all.


----------



## HiromiT

The Gails are a no-go. :cry: They're too wide and feel/look like regular width Birkenstocks on my feet whereas I wear a narrow width birk. There's a sizeable gap between my foot and the side of the shoe as you can see in my pic. Length was fine and I could take my usual 37 instead of sizing up to a FR38.

S-L, sorry to hear about your Holdens! I tried them on again today but still couldn't make them work. Oh love your new blouse -- that print is the epitome of fun, summery prints!




mercer said:


> These are so fun!  Love them!





Straight-Laced said:


> Happy New Year to you too!
> Congrats on snagging the black Joff on sale - love that jacket!  So versatile. Good luck with the Gails.  I bought the Holdens last season but had to sell them because they didn't work on my feet.  Big sigh.  I _really_ liked them.
> I started the New Year with the Westcott blouse.  Doubt I'll be buying much at all though this season because the dollar has dropped and prices seem ridiculous now.  I'll be shopping my IM wardrobe instead


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> The Gails are a no-go. :cry: They're too wide and feel/look like regular width Birkenstocks on my feet whereas I wear a narrow width birk. There's a sizeable gap between my foot and the side of the shoe as you can see in my pic. Length was fine and I could take my usual 37 instead of sizing up to a FR38.
> 
> S-L, sorry to hear about your Holdens! I tried them on again today but still couldn't make them work. Oh love your new blouse -- that print is the epitome of fun, summery prints!


Beautiful pedi in the middle of winter, I'm impressed!

Why are people having trouble with the Holdens?  They fit like a basic slide on me. The only thing I hate is that they make a fart sound when I don't move my foot for a bit and that's so annoying. Something in the leather is acting like a whoopee cushion, but I can't find where. Otherwise, they're comfy.

The Gails look like a basic Birk, so I guess I'd rather have the actual Birk, which is so good on the foot and for walking.


----------



## HiromiT

Hehe, I usually get no-polish pedis in the winter but thought what the heck this time. 

You're lucky you can wear the Holdens. That farting noise might be caused by trapped air being released when you take a step, no? I can't seem to get a good grip in them and had to walk slowly to avoid sliding right out of them. Maybe it's my gait or my feet being a bit on the narrow side although I have other slides that are just fine.



Jayne1 said:


> Beautiful pedi in the middle of winter, I'm impressed!
> 
> Why are people having trouble with the Holdens?  They fit like a basic slide on me. The only thing I hate is that they make a fart sound when I don't move my foot for a bit and that's so annoying. Something in the leather is acting like a whoopee cushion, but I can't find where. Otherwise, they're comfy.
> 
> The Gails look like a basic Birk, so I guess I'd rather have the actual Birk, which is so good on the foot and for walking.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Hehe, I usually get no-polish pedis in the winter but thought what the heck this time.
> 
> You're lucky you can wear the Holdens. That farting noise might be caused by trapped air being released when you take a step, no? I can't seem to get a good grip in them and had to walk slowly to avoid sliding right out of them. Maybe it's my gait or my feet being a bit on the narrow side although I have other slides that are just fine.


So this is interesting&#8230; I have never been able to wear a slide before. My feet keep slipping backwards, or I have to hang on with my toes, which is uncomfortable.

I have a wide foot and the Holdens work, so there you go.  Holdens work best with a wide foot.

I also went to a narrow in a Birk though. Just for the visual look&#8230;  Birks are so wide.


----------



## saira1214

Jayne1 said:


> So this is interesting I have never been able to wear a slide before. My feet keep slipping backwards, or I have to hang on with my toes, which is uncomfortable.
> 
> I have a wide foot and the Holdens work, so there you go.  Holdens work best with a wide foot.
> 
> I also went to a narrow in a Birk though. Just for the visual look  Birks are so wide.


This is good to know. I also have a wide-ish foot and missed out on the Holdens last season because I wanted to get them on sale. I did try on a pair, but not long enough to get a good gauge as to my size. They did make that farting noise as well. I wonder if that will go away at some point?


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> This is good to know. I also have a wide-ish foot and missed out on the Holdens last season because I wanted to get them on sale. I did try on a pair, but not long enough to get a good gauge as to my size.* They did make that farting noise as well. I wonder if that will go away at some point?*


I hope so.  I didn't wear them enough last year to find out.

I like them but kept reaching for my Birks or Prada Sport sandals for walking in the city.  

I'm happy to see the Holdens brought back this year, maybe I'll have more incentive to wear them this time around.  They are so comfortable!


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried the Etoile Vicky embroidered top?  I think that's what I tried.

I went down 3 sizes, but I guess if I want really oversized, I could go down just 2 sizes.

Anyway, I can't decide.  It may look like a maternity top, not having any shape and all also there is no give, so I can't push up the sleeves, although this one below looks like you can, the one I tried on had narrower sleeves that were tightish at the wrist.

Opinions for summer?


----------



## shopaholicmum

Hi,
I've bought the Vicky top in black recently and love it.  Although it is a loose fit top,  I found my usual size 36 perfect and not all like a maternity top. Personally I have worn mine with the tassel ties un-done, skinny fit boyfriend jeans and sliders.  Such a lovely top, I'm really happy with it


----------



## l.ch.

Hi everyone! I bought the Gabriel coat from the NAP sale and I'm in love!!! I love the fact that it is oversized and the fabric. It doesn't bother me at all that it is unlined. If I didn't have A LOT on my list, I would buy it in another colour too. I have it in black now.


----------



## Jayne1

shopaholicmum said:


> Hi,
> I've bought the Vicky top in black recently and love it.  Although it is a loose fit top,  I found my usual size 36 perfect and not all like a maternity top. Personally I have worn mine with the tassel ties un-done, skinny fit boyfriend jeans and sliders.  Such a lovely top, I'm really happy with it


Oh, good to know!

The store didn't have my size so I tried 2 sizes down and even 3 sizes down and they both 'fit' but maybe it should be even looser&#8230; ?

I think I needed skinnier jeans,  but also, I'm getting bustier as I get older and I worry  about loose tops, which hang straight down and not curve in, to show some shape&#8230;

Nevertheless, I am going to try that top again!


----------



## mercer

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Etoile Vicky embroidered top?  I think that's what I tried.
> 
> I went down 3 sizes, but I guess if I want really oversized, I could go down just 2 sizes.
> 
> Anyway, I can't decide.  It may look like a maternity top, not having any shape and all also there is no give, so I can't push up the sleeves, although this one below looks like you can, the one I tried on had narrower sleeves that were tightish at the wrist.
> 
> Opinions for summer?



I really like this!  I haven't tried it on, but it such a great look!  

I liked the viola dress, but the cream color was a little too see through and I don't want to have to fuss with a slip.


----------



## mcs1111

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried the Etoile Vicky embroidered top?  I think that's what I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> I went down 3 sizes, but I guess if I want really oversized, I could go down just 2 sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can't decide.  It may look like a maternity top, not having any shape and all also there is no give, so I can't push up the sleeves, although this one below looks like you can, the one I tried on had narrower sleeves that were tightish at the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinions for summer?




I tried the 34 Vicky and it was humongous on me. So was the Duffy top which I really loved but was too big looking even with painted on skinny jeans.  

On the other hand, I bought the etoile Glenn jacket in 34 and it looks like it was made just for me. Love love love that one.  All depends on your body shape I guess but the sizing seems so cockadoodle to me sometimes. I guess if you are six feet tall the oversized pieces might work better than on 5 foot 2 me.


----------



## Jayne1

mcs1111 said:


> I tried the 34 Vicky and it was humongous on me. So was the Duffy top which I really loved but was too big looking even with painted on skinny jeans.
> 
> On the other hand, I bought the etoile Glenn jacket in 34 and it looks like it was made just for me. Love love love that one.  All depends on your body shape I guess but the sizing seems so cockadoodle to me sometimes. I guess if you are six feet tall the oversized pieces might work better than on 5 foot 2 me.


Funny how some look so good in the Vicky top and some of us don't. I guess it all depends on who can wear very voluminous blouses.


----------



## l.ch.

Has anyone bought or tried on the Jessie and Idinishow pants from the FW collection? I've ordered them from the NAP sale, but I am really anxious, as the only pants I have from IM are the kiana sweatpants, which I don't really love. I have a curvy figure, so I don't exactly qualify for her cuts, but I hope they will fit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi.  I originally ordered the ecru Vickie with the red and black embroidery.  I got the 36.  It is oversized.  As I am into my 50's now the appeal of this top was high.  It is soft, beautiful and I found it to be very warm.  I am sure it will be cool in spring/summer as well.  As always, the quality is amazing.  The shoulders do look a little bulky on me as IM choose to double the material there.  I loved it so much that I got the white on white too.  The price is very accomidating.  Love &#10084;&#65039; It!


----------



## Jayne1

hazzygogo said:


> Hi.  I originally ordered the ecru Vickie with the red and black embroidery.  I got the 36.  It is oversized.  As I am into my 50's now the appeal of this top was high.  It is soft, beautiful and I found it to be very warm.  I am sure it will be cool in spring/summer as well.  As always, the quality is amazing.  The shoulders do look a little bulky on me as IM choose to double the material there.  I loved it so much that I got the white on white too.  The price is very accomidating.  Love &#10084;&#65039; It!


Did you buy the 36 because that is your size?  You don't find your true size to be too huge? I'm still debating this blouse!


----------



## hazzygogo

Jayne1 said:


> Did you buy the 36 because that is your size?  You don't find your true size to be too huge? I'm still debating this blouse!



Hi there.  I usually wear 36 -38 or US 6-8.  It really depends with IM depending on style and look.   I could have probably sized down to 34 but I like being able to pull up sleeves and do not want to be constricted.  The wrists are more fitted then in the pic of black Vicky.  As I age I find I do like items that are more comfortable, unusual and astetically pleasing.  I do get cold too.  This top is so soft and beautiful and the back with the tucks falls so nicely.  If you are petite and younger you may want to get the smallest size available.   I just love them and look forward to wearing all season.  Hope this helps??


----------



## Syma

Has anyone tried on the Serra cardigan/knitted coat from the Etoile F/W collection? I just wanted to know if it's itchy???


----------



## hazzygogo

Hi!  Received my IM Etoile Lima Kilian tee.  Love it!  Very well made, on the thick side for a tee.  Luckily....thus far, my only need to have.  Comes with the Paris post card image as well.  Selling out.  I highly recommend!


----------



## l.ch.

Ok, received the Jessie and Idinishow pants. Soooo disappointed.... The Jessie were gorgeous, beyond amazing, BUT I couldn't even pull them on! I bought them in size 40, as I thought they would fit, because my kiana pants were a 40 too and they are too big.... So I've sent them back.....
About the Idinishow.... They were a little big, but I kept them, because I needed grey pants. I also bought them in size 40... After wearing them for only one day, not only they became very loose (which I could live with), they also started pilling really badly, between my thighs! I am so disappointed, I am never going to buy any IM pants anymore. Three out of three were a bad choice....  (I don't like my Kiana either)


----------



## Jayne1

l.ch. said:


> Ok, received the Jessie and Idinishow pants. Soooo disappointed.... The Jessie were gorgeous, beyond amazing, BUT I couldn't even pull them on! I bought them in size 40, as I thought they would fit, because my kiana pants were a 40 too and they are too big.... So I've sent them back.....
> About the Idinishow.... They were a little big, but I kept them, because I needed grey pants. I also bought them in size 40... After wearing them for only one day, not only they became very loose (which I could live with), they also started pilling really badly, between my thighs! I am so disappointed, I am never going to buy any IM pants anymore. Three out of three were a bad choice.  (I don't like my Kiana either)


Oh dear, that's bad news. I wonder how the rest of her things are made.

I have the Kiana too and never reach for them, for some reason.


----------



## HiromiT

l.ch. said:


> Ok, received the Jessie and Idinishow pants. Soooo disappointed.... The Jessie were gorgeous, beyond amazing, BUT I couldn't even pull them on! I bought them in size 40, as I thought they would fit, because my kiana pants were a 40 too and they are too big.... So I've sent them back.....
> About the Idinishow.... They were a little big, but I kept them, because I needed grey pants. I also bought them in size 40... After wearing them for only one day, not only they became very loose (which I could live with), they also started pilling really badly, between my thighs! I am so disappointed, I am never going to buy any IM pants anymore. Three out of three were a bad choice....  (I don't like my Kiana either)



Oh no, sorry to hear! I was tempted to buy those same pants on sale but resisted cuz her sizing is notoriously inconsistent. With tops, it's possible to make-do with the wrong size but not with pants.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Quick Question, how does the Etoile Vicky Floral Tassel Blouse fit? I think I would be a 44 but is it loose or neutral fitting?


----------



## hazzygogo

KayuuKathey said:


> Quick Question, how does the Etoile Vicky Floral Tassel Blouse fit? I think I would be a 44 but is it loose or neutral fitting?



Hi there.  I purchased the Vicky in both the ecru and white.  I love them.  They are super pretty, comfortable and well made.... of course.  They do run very large.  I have in 36 and 38.  The arm openings are a bit tight on the 36 and harder to push up.  The 38 is longer and fuller as you move thru waist and bottom.  I would say the 38 fits like a US XL L.  At the bodice, they are fitted but still loose.  I hope this helps.  I prefer the 36.  I usually where IM tops 38 -40.  The panel at the shoulders is double layered and makes my shoulders look bigger.  I am not sure what a wash will do as have not washed or may dry clean.  However they are lovely and so soft and comfortable.


----------



## KayuuKathey

hazzygogo said:


> Hi there.  I purchased the Vicky in both the ecru and white.  I love them.  They are super pretty, comfortable and well made.... of course.  They do run very large.  I have in 36 and 38.  The arm openings are a bit tight on the 36 and harder to push up.  The 38 is longer and fuller as you move thru waist and bottom.  I would say the 38 fits like a US XL L.  At the bodice, they are fitted but still loose.  I hope this helps.  I prefer the 36.  I usually where IM tops 38 -40.  The panel at the shoulders is double layered and makes my shoulders look bigger.  I am not sure what a wash will do as have not washed or may dry clean.  However they are lovely and so soft and comfortable.



Thanks alot!


----------



## hazzygogo

kayuukathey said:


> thanks alot!



&#128522;


----------



## poptarts

hazzygogo said:


> Hi.  I originally ordered the ecru Vickie with the red and black embroidery.  I got the 36.  It is oversized.  As I am into my 50's now the appeal of this top was high.  It is soft, beautiful and I found it to be very warm.  I am sure it will be cool in spring/summer as well.  As always, the quality is amazing.  The shoulders do look a little bulky on me as IM choose to double the material there.  I loved it so much that I got the white on white too.  The price is very accomidating.  Love &#10084;&#65039; It!



Hi! I hope you don't mind me asking a few questions as I am also thinking about getting this top, but a little unsure about sizing. Would you say one would need to go two sizes down for a regular fit, then one size down for a semi-oversized fit? I like how it fits on the model on NAP (apologies if that's not where you got it), so I'm wondering if I should size down 1 size, or just stick to my regular size.

Thanks for your time! Congratulations on your beautiful top!


----------



## hazzygogo

poptarts said:


> Hi! I hope you don't mind me asking a few questions as I am also thinking about getting this top, but a little unsure about sizing. Would you say one would need to go two sizes down for a regular fit, then one size down for a semi-oversized fit? I like how it fits on the model on NAP (apologies if that's not where you got it), so I'm wondering if I should size down 1 size, or just stick to my regular size.
> 
> Thanks for your time! Congratulations on your beautiful top!



Hi poptarts.  I don't mind at all.  Sometimes the info on Barneys and NAP is so vague and the pics of models give hard perspective.  I am 5'4".  Size 8 US.  I usually wear IM 36-38 unless item is super fitted.  The 36 fits loose like the pic of model NAP view of back.  It does fit longer and fuller then the pic of front view.  If you are petite I definately suggest the 34.   As mentioned, the wrists on 36 are small and more difficult to pull up.   I purchased from Barneys but NAP has better pricing as you don't have to pay tax or shipping.  I preordered from Barneys as was only place I saw it not knowing it would become available elsewhere.  Thanks...I can't wait to wear  when the weather gets nicer.  Hope this helps!


----------



## 77renifer

Hello  welcome back!
I have new Dewar boots, 40 EU and they fit perfect 
And I also bought Filipa shirt, Nyda shirt and ... I think that's all  
I love IM!


----------



## honeybunch

COPENHAGEN said:


> Finally managed to hunt this Isabel Marant Etoile Jemet shirt down  Been looking for it for ages!



Where did you find this?  Love it!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

honeybunch said:


> Where did you find this?  Love it!


Thank you! On a local site similar to eBay


----------



## Jayne1

I went back to the store and tried the Vicky Tassel Blouse again and it is as bad on me as it was the first time, which is so annoying, because I really like it!

It adds so much width and sideways, I look pregnant. I wanted that blouse, too. 

Those who can wear it, I'm jealous!


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried on the Laura Cotton Tee? 

It can look really different on each model and I don't have one to try in store. 

Anyone know how it fits?  Loose and relaxed like the first model, tiny and horrid like the second model, or almost fitted and short, like the last model?


----------



## poptarts

hazzygogo said:


> Hi poptarts.  I don't mind at all.  Sometimes the info on Barneys and NAP is so vague and the pics of models give hard perspective.  I am 5'4".  Size 8 US.  I usually wear IM 36-38 unless item is super fitted.  The 36 fits loose like the pic of model NAP view of back.  It does fit longer and fuller then the pic of front view.  If you are petite I definately suggest the 34.   As mentioned, the wrists on 36 are small and more difficult to pull up.   I purchased from Barneys but NAP has better pricing as you don't have to pay tax or shipping.  I preordered from Barneys as was only place I saw it not knowing it would become available elsewhere.  Thanks...I can't wait to wear  when the weather gets nicer.  Hope this helps!



Ah ok. This really helps. Thanks very much! Enjoy your new Marant! We're all wishing for warmer days


----------



## hazzygogo

poptarts said:


> ah ok. This really helps. Thanks very much! Enjoy your new marant! We're all wishing for warmer days



&#9728;&#65039;&#128522;&#9728;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## mcs1111

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Laura Cotton Tee?
> 
> 
> 
> It can look really different on each model and I don't have one to try in store.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how it fits?  Loose and relaxed like the first model, tiny and horrid like the second model, or almost fitted and short, like the last model?




I bought my "normal" XS size and it fits more like picture 3 on me, a little shorter, fitted at shoulder (granted I have a broad shoulder compared to rest of me) not too fitted at waist.  I think you would have to size up to get picture 1 effect


----------



## Jayne1

mcs1111 said:


> I bought my "normal" XS size and it fits more like picture 3 on me, a little shorter, fitted at shoulder (granted I have a broad shoulder compared to rest of me) not too fitted at waist.  I think you would have to size up to get picture 1 effect


Okay -- thanks. I guess I'll size up.


----------



## sartreuse

im looking into buying a marant coat, but have a little difficulty on all the different models and names..is there a guide somewhere or does anyone have tips?

i'd like a bit of an oversized/balloon type of fit, grey or black colour

any tip are appreciated


----------



## l.ch.

sartreuse said:


> im looking into buying a marant coat, but have a little difficulty on all the different models and names..is there a guide somewhere or does anyone have tips?
> 
> i'd like a bit of an oversized/balloon type of fit, grey or black colour
> 
> any tip are appreciated



Hi there! I have the Gabriel coat from FW 2014 and I think it might be the fit you want. I have it in black, I don't know if it is still available, maybe on mytheresa.com?


----------



## l.ch.

I have an update on the Idinishow pants. I have only worn them four times and they started pilling so badly, that they are unwearable! They are now almost transparent between the thighs! I bought them in January, I don't think this is normal, right? 
I contacted NAP and their amazing customer service said to sent the item back and they will reimburse me! Cheers for NET-A-PORTER!


----------



## juneping

Anyone knows when is the fashion show coming up??


----------



## dbaby

juneping said:


> Anyone knows when is the fashion show coming up??




Happened yesterday! http://www.style.com/fashion-shows/fall-2015-ready-to-wear/isabel-marant


----------



## juneping

Thanks for the link


----------



## juneping

How did you guys like the collection? I am sorry to say I was bit disappointed. I felt her design is kind of stuck from last season....


----------



## HiromiT

juneping said:


> How did you guys like the collection? I am sorry to say I was bit disappointed. I felt her design is kind of stuck from last season....



Hi June, hope all is well.  I've been underwhelmed by IM's last few collections. My first thought is "same old". I no longer feel compelled to rush out and grab something as soon as it comes out. But I'll probably pick up one or two pieces during the sale.


----------



## juneping

HiromiT said:


> Hi June, hope all is well.  I've been underwhelmed by IM's last few collections. My first thought is "same old". I no longer feel compelled to rush out and grab something as soon as it comes out. But I'll probably pick up one or two pieces during the sale.




Hi Hiromi!!
i am glad not being the only one underwhelmed.....


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> How did you guys like the collection? I am sorry to say I was bit disappointed. I felt her design is kind of stuck from last season....




I liked the FW15 stuff, but most of it was not that wearable for my daily life. I liked some of the jackets and skirts but would probably not buy them. 
These are my fave pieces from the current season. Will prob wait for the top to go on sale. The boots are likely my next purchase.


----------



## saira1214

jellybebe said:


> I liked the FW15 stuff, but most of it was not that wearable for my daily life. I liked some of the jackets and skirts but would probably not buy them.
> These are my fave pieces from the current season. Will prob wait for the top to go on sale. The boots are likely my next purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926404
> View attachment 2926405




 I'm eyeing those boots too!


----------



## jellybebe

saira1214 said:


> I'm eyeing those boots too!




I tried them on and they are super comfy and flattering. In love!


----------



## pr1nc355

I got these weeks ago, but haven't gotten around to posting them yet.  I got the Sid top in white, the Silo top in black, and the Remington sweater in gray/purple.  The tops remind me of home cuz I wear clothes like this all the time there since the weather is warm year-round.


----------



## Jayne1

Are we completely over IM and where is everyone shopping now?


----------



## tonkamama

I wonder that too as I can't find anything new I like ...  I been wearing her old stuff over and over again.    [emoji6]


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Are we completely over IM and where is everyone shopping now?


I'm finding her recent collections to be a little repetitive, so I'm buying a lot less, waiting for sales, and wearing her older stuff. How many linen tshirts and boho tops can one have anyway?  Also, I'm a bit obsessed with R13 jeans and Golden Goose sneakers, so that's what I'm buying these days!


----------



## jellybebe

Jayne1 said:


> Are we completely over IM and where is everyone shopping now?




I'm eyeing a couple of pieces but I agree that her stuff has been somewhat repetitive lately.


----------



## nycbagfiend

hello!!
it's been about a million or so years since i logged in here but i've been following the thread throughout.

i think my thoughts run along the same veini still enjoy IM but feel like she's hit a rut and like most of you mentioned, just recycling old collections but at a higher price point!  admittedly, i sold a bunch of my IM stuff but still have plenty in my closet that is repeatedly worn.  and with that all said, i still continue to buy new stuff but the last couple of seasons wait for the sales.  it's not so difficult to find her stuff so the fear of missing out is no longer a problem!

these days i'm trying to streamline my overstuffed closet!  i find my money is going more to homeware lately!   i still love going online to see the fashion shows but more picky about what i'll actually purchase.  trying to weed out the trendy and choose more classic pieces and not necessarily married to any one designer lately.  

i'm trying hard to avoid 70s trend but love the editorialsloving the gucci button down suede skirt and sitting on my hand to avoid hitting order!   i'm still a stay-home mom and while i love to dress up nonetheless, i find i often buy for my non-existant high-fashion life and look a bit out of place at PTA meetings! 

anyway, that's enough rambling for now!  hope everyone survived the long, cold winter and happy to see a few familiar names still going strong here!


----------



## hazzygogo

HI!!  Yes same here.  Just waiting for something to die for.  A few days ago I did purchase the Flavie Mocs in leopard as they were so reduced at Barney's WH...couldn't pass um up.  I am enjoying wearing items from IM past lines.  I just washed my favorite..Yoan sweater.   Wishing everyone a pleasant and happy spring. &#127799;


----------



## imlvholic

Same here, I've also sold some of my IM pcs that I haven't been wearing, but kept some that i love esp the Ulysse jacket, some dresses, tops, all my Gustave shorts, boots & sandals that i truly enjoyed. I find all her new collection to be ridiculously priced & I'm not too crazy about them as before. I've been shopping at Zara & splurge on Chanel bags & Espadrilles [emoji4]. There's just so much other awesome brands out there right now. I'm still open for some IMs but in deep sales, though i still browse around here from time to time to see what you ladies are up to [emoji6]


----------



## jellybebe

hazzygogo said:


> HI!!  Yes same here.  Just waiting for something to die for.  A few days ago I did purchase the Flavie Mocs in leopard as they were so reduced at Barney's WH...couldn't pass um up.  I am enjoying wearing items from IM past lines.  I just washed my favorite..Yoan sweater.   Wishing everyone a pleasant and happy spring. [emoji255]




I have the Flavies too! It has been too cold to really wear them much so far but I'm looking forward to pairing them with spring outfits.


----------



## hazzygogo

jellybebe said:


> I have the Flavies too! It has been too cold to really wear them much so far but I'm looking forward to pairing them with spring outfits.



Hi there.  What color do you have?  The leopard as well?   As soon as my husband sees them he will want a pair too.  He always says he wishes IM would make men's footwear, besides the H and M line.  What ever color will look amazing and send you bouncing into spring.  Wear them with a smile&#128522;


----------



## hazzygogo

pr1nc355 said:


> I got these weeks ago, but haven't gotten around to posting them yet.  I got the Sid top in white, the Silo top in black, and the Remington sweater in gray/purple.  The tops remind me of home cuz I wear clothes like this all the time there since the weather is warm year-round.



Love them all!  Great for Spring&#127799;


----------



## jellybebe

hazzygogo said:


> Hi there.  What color do you have?  The leopard as well?   As soon as my husband sees them he will want a pair too.  He always says he wishes IM would make men's footwear, besides the H and M line.  What ever color will look amazing and send you bouncing into spring.  Wear them with a smile&#128522;


Yes, I have the leopard ones too! Love them so much that I also got the slip-on/loafer version, which might have been silly but they were on sale for a good price. I prefer the Flavies though - they seem more versatile.


----------



## HiromiT

I dug up this thread to alert the Canadian ladies that Bart and Bobby sneakers, as well as the Ralf bootie,  will be on sale at Holts. Discount is 30-40%. I don't think any sandals will go on sale yet. Presale has started. I got the white Barts (40% off) partly because it's been impossible to get a pair of Stan Smiths in my size!


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> I dug up this thread to alert the Canadian ladies that Bart and Bobby sneakers, as well as the Ralf bootie,  will be on sale at Holts. Discount is 30-40%. I don't think any sandals will go on sale yet. Presale has started. I got the white Barts (40% off) partly because it's been impossible to get a pair of Stan Smiths in my size!




Oh darn! I knew I should have waited! I got the Ralf booties for 25% off from NAP. Oh well.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Oh darn! I knew I should have waited! I got the Ralf booties for 25% off from NAP. Oh well.



Oh rats! But you still got a good discount and secured yourself a pair. You never know which IM pieces will make it to the sales.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Oh rats! But you still got a good discount and secured yourself a pair. You never know which IM pieces will make it to the sales.




True... And I had an additional gift certificate from NAP which needed to be used so it's all good!


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies, I been MIA for a while.  Hope all is well.  

No luck on the "on-line" mark down stuff... plus I am on serious ban for now..after spent my hard earned $$$ on few handbags lately..     so I continue wearing my good old IM stuff.


----------



## champagne_dream

jellybebe said:


> Oh darn! I knew I should have waited! I got the Ralf booties for 25% off from NAP. Oh well.



How is the sizing for the ralf boots? I usually wear a size 8 but not sure if I should order a fr 38 or fr 39. The boots are super cute.


----------



## jellybebe

champagne_dream said:


> How is the sizing for the ralf boots? I usually wear a size 8 but not sure if I should order a fr 38 or fr 39. The boots are super cute.




You would take a 38. I'm between 8.5 to 9 and I always wear a 39 in IM shoes. They're super cute and comfy!


----------



## champagne_dream

jellybebe said:


> You would take a 38. I'm between 8.5 to 9 and I always wear a 39 in IM shoes. They're super cute and comfy!


Thank you, just ordered a pair


----------



## saira1214

Just ordered a pair of Holden's at Elyse Walker. Hopefully they are not too dated. I want a pair of the Ralfs , but not sure what color I should get.


----------



## jellybebe

saira1214 said:


> Just ordered a pair of Holden's at Elyse Walker. Hopefully they are not too dated. I want a pair of the Ralfs , but not sure what color I should get.




Get the greyish suede! Such a great versatile colour and Marant really does it best.


----------



## saira1214

jellybebe said:


> Get the greyish suede! Such a great versatile colour and Marant really does it best.



Thanks! I was looking into the green as well.  Have you seen those in person? Are they more of a khaki or deeper green?


----------



## jellybebe

saira1214 said:


> Thanks! I was looking into the green as well.  Have you seen those in person? Are they more of a khaki or deeper green?




I have seen the black, the cognac/whiskey colour and the grey/green (I think this is how NAP describes them). I have not seen the green unless that is the green you mean. In that case they are more of a taupe grey.


----------



## saira1214

jellybebe said:


> I have seen the black, the cognac/whiskey colour and the grey/green (I think this is how NAP describes them). I have not seen the green unless that is the green you mean. In that case they are more of a taupe grey.



Gotcha, I may be thinking of the taupe/green which are in the link below. Thank you!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...ed=isabel marant ralf&enableAjaxRequest=false


----------



## jellybebe

saira1214 said:


> Gotcha, I may be thinking of the taupe/green which are in the link below. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product...ed=isabel marant ralf&enableAjaxRequest=false




Yes those are the ones! I would say they are more grey in person. Get them!!!


----------



## imlvholic

saira1214 said:


> Gotcha, I may be thinking of the taupe/green which are in the link below. Thank you!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/512042?resType=single&keywords=isabel%20marant%20ralf&termUsed=isabel%20marant%20ralf&enableAjaxRequest=false



I've been thinking about this Ralf boots myself, feeling so tempted , so cute, as well as the black Holden too. I just checked BG & they're cheaper ($328).

...OK, I just ordered both, before my size sold out.  I'm a size 6 on Caleen & Cluster & luckily both styles still got my size, hopefully they fit. SOLD! Free shipping & tax free.


----------



## jellybebe

imlvholic said:


> I've been thinking about this Ralf boots myself, feeling so tempted , so cute, as well as the black Holden too. I just checked BG & they're cheaper ($328).
> 
> ...OK, I just ordered both, before my size sold out.  I'm a size 6 on Caleen & Cluster & luckily both styles still got my size, hopefully they fit. SOLD! Free shipping & tax free.




Congrats! Love both! And what a great price for the Ralf!


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> I've been thinking about this Ralf boots myself, feeling so tempted , so cute, as well as the black Holden too. I just checked BG & they're cheaper ($328).
> 
> ...OK, I just ordered both, before my size sold out.  I'm a size 6 on Caleen & Cluster & luckily both styles still got my size, hopefully they fit. SOLD! Free shipping & tax free.



Congrats!! I ordered the Holden from another website and they were not $244.00.  Did you get them at that price!!? Awesome!


----------



## imlvholic

jellybebe said:


> Congrats! Love both! And what a great price for the Ralf!



I'm bummed though , I tried the 6 in NM yesterday & they're too tight. I called BG to change the size to 7, though when I placed my order, it was already sold out, but just in case. They sold out! so I had to cancel the 6 Ralf & just get the Holden which the 6 fits, so strange. Maybe I'll wait for NM or Nordys to go down some more. Thanks for the temptation by the way. 

There were other newer styles on sale too, the IM Berks, Caleen sandals w/c are very similar to my carols w/c I enjoyed so much, but I don't need anymore. I'm not too taken with the Birks & the clothes lately. I'm glad I got the Holden though.





saira1214 said:


> Congrats!! I ordered the Holden from another website and they were not $244.00.  Did you get them at that price!!? Awesome!


Yes, got them from BG for $244, hard to pass up!


----------



## jellybebe

imlvholic said:


> I'm bummed though , I tried the 6 in NM yesterday & they're too tight. I called BG to change the size to 7, though when I placed my order, it was already sold out, but just in case. They sold out! so I had to cancel the 6 Ralf & just get the Holden which the 6 fits, so strange. Maybe I'll wait for NM or Nordys to go down some more. Thanks for the temptation by the way.
> 
> There were other newer styles on sale too, the IM Berks, Caleen sandals w/c are very similar to my carols w/c I enjoyed so much, but I don't need anymore. I'm not too taken with the Birks & the clothes lately. I'm glad I got the Holden though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, got them from BG for $244, hard to pass up!




Yes now that you mention it, the Ralf do seem to fit kind of small. I am always a 39 in IM shoes (although the Basley and Caleen boots fit big) and these are borderline too tight. I think they will stretch though. I love them so much.


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> I'm bummed though , I tried the 6 in NM yesterday & they're too tight. I called BG to change the size to 7, though when I placed my order, it was already sold out, but just in case. They sold out! so I had to cancel the 6 Ralf & just get the Holden which the 6 fits, so strange. Maybe I'll wait for NM or Nordys to go down some more. Thanks for the temptation by the way.
> 
> There were other newer styles on sale too, the IM Berks, Caleen sandals w/c are very similar to my carols w/c I enjoyed so much, but I don't need anymore. I'm not too taken with the Birks & the clothes lately. I'm glad I got the Holden though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, got them from BG for $244, hard to pass up!




Oh no! I hope the Ralfs fit me. I ordered a 36 which is my typical size. Good to know about the Holden, I wasn't sure if I got the right size.


----------



## imlvholic

I got my Holden today & they're perfect fit. But, Huh!!! It farts everytime i make a step. Is this normal? I mean it sounds hilarious, but I don't want people to be turning their heads on me when they hear the sound. Anybody who owns the Holden, does the sound disappear?


----------



## ncch

Does anyone know the name of this jacket?

http://mobile.yoox.com/us/41540933WW/item?dept=women#sts=SearchResult&cod10=41540933WW&sizeId=4

And if anyone has it, is it cute in person?  And does that thin leather belt come with the jacket ?

Thanks!


----------



## Greenapplejade

Hi Everyone! Need help with sizing. Im looking at this IM Jaeryn studded sandals, quite similar to past season's Elvis sandals. Im usually a 37.5/ 7.5. What size should I look at for IM's French sizing? Appreciate your help!


----------



## saira1214

imlvholic said:


> I got my Holden today & they're perfect fit. But, Huh!!! It farts everytime i make a step. Is this normal? I mean it sounds hilarious, but I don't want people to be turning their heads on me when they hear the sound. Anybody who owns the Holden, does the sound disappear?
> View attachment 3025211



Mine do that too. I mentioned something awhile back when I tried them on and I think Jayne responded that it does go away eventually. It is annoying though. I got a size 6 and they are a little snug, but I hope the straps stretch a little.


----------



## Jayne1

imlvholic said:


> I got my Holden today & they're perfect fit. But, Huh!!! It farts everytime i make a step. Is this normal? I mean it sounds hilarious, but I don't want people to be turning their heads on me when they hear the sound. Anybody who owns the Holden, does the sound disappear?
> View attachment 3025211


They really suit you!  Mine fart too and it's sporadic, so I never know when it will happen.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Greenapplejade said:


> Hi Everyone! Need help with sizing. Im looking at this IM Jaeryn studded sandals, quite similar to past season's Elvis sandals. Im usually a 37.5/ 7.5. What size should I look at for IM's French sizing? Appreciate your help!



Just saw this, IM size 38 is most likely your best fit.


----------



## Straight-Laced

imlvholic said:


> I got my Holden today & they're perfect fit. But, Huh!!! It farts everytime i make a step. Is this normal? I mean it sounds hilarious, but I don't want people to be turning their heads on me when they hear the sound. Anybody who owns the Holden, does the sound disappear?
> View attachment 3025211



I can't tell you because I sold mine before wearing them due to this issue.  I tried them around the house and wasn't willing to risk it because I never wear any of my squeaky, clip-clopping or otherwise noisy shoes - a lesson learned from experience.  The Holdens are so comfortable and I love the look of them but not worth it for me.


----------



## armcandy66

Straight-Laced said:


> I can't tell you because I sold mine before wearing them due to this issue.  I tried them around the house and wasn't willing to risk it because I never wear any of my squeaky, clip-clopping or otherwise noisy shoes - a lesson learned from experience.  The Holdens are so comfortable and I love the look of them but not worth it for me.




I bought the Holdens last year and I love them! I've never had the squeaking issue.....did I get a lucky pair? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Tiare

Anyone have mod shots of the IM "birks?"


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone bought the Lelie lace up sandals? How's the sizing like? TIA


----------



## cakegirl

How does everyone like their Vicky top? I just got the black one super cheap from the NAP sale. I love this style of top and like that the arms are fitted. I got the 34 but it is still very big on me-I'm a US size 0.  I can't decide if it's slouchy and cool or just too big!


----------



## hazzygogo

cakegirl said:


> How does everyone like their Vicky top? I just got the black one super cheap from the NAP sale. I love this style of top and like that the arms are fitted. I got the 34 but it is still very big on me-I'm a US size 0.  I can't decide if it's slouchy and cool or just too big!


Hi there.  I purchased the ecru embroidered Vicky this past spring and loved it so much I then bought the white.  You are a tiny thing  It is a bummer that it wasn't made smaller proportioned. I bought the 36 as I usually am a 38 in IM.  I  really love the cotton gauze material and no fail, every time I wear it, I am asked where I got it.  For me it was a definate keeper from the start.   Hope you enjoy yours if you decide to keep it.


----------



## jellybebe

I bought the Elmy top in my usual size because I followed the sizing advice online, and it's cut huge! I can't return the top or alter it because of the blanket stitching along the seams so now I will probably have to wear it huge and oversized. IM used to be cut so tiny that I had trouble finding anything in my size but now everything seems to be oversized and I never know what size I am. I have attached a pic of Anine Bing wearing hers.


----------



## Jaded81

Has anyone here gotten the leo lace up ballet flats? Need sizing info on that too


----------



## lulu212121

jellybebe said:


> I bought the Elmy top in my usual size because I followed the sizing advice online, and it's cut huge! I can't return the top or alter it because of the blanket stitching along the seams so now I will probably have to wear it huge and oversized. IM used to be cut so tiny that I had trouble finding anything in my size but now everything seems to be oversized and I never know what size I am. I have attached a pic of Anine Bing wearing hers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3047327




I just wanted to comment that I have noticed the same thing. It is frustrating. I was wondering if there was some vanity sizing going on for a broader appeal?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jaded81 said:


> Has anyone here gotten the leo lace up ballet flats? Need sizing info on that too



I have them.  I took my usual IM size of 38 and the fit is perfect.  My US size is 7 - 7.5 & a bit wider than average.  
I highly recommend these shoes!    Still loving them six months after purchase.  The leather is beautifully soft and they're just really pretty shoes


----------



## flirtsy

what pieces does everyone have their eyes on for aw15? i think the etoile lookbook is so boring! it's just like a lookbook of all the pieces she does every season that end up 70% off in the sale 

i really like these tops from mainline hope they wont be more than £400..


----------



## pzammie

cakegirl said:


> How does everyone like their Vicky top? I just got the black one super cheap from the NAP sale. I love this style of top and like that the arms are fitted. I got the 34 but it is still very big on me-I'm a US size 0.  I can't decide if it's slouchy and cool or just too big!




Got the exact same top: black size 34!  Its def big-but in a relaxed beachy way. I wore it over the black Louisa tank to dinner out to protect against air conditioning. It worked!  Lol!  And it looked cute with my little denim pencil skirt. [emoji4]


----------



## Jaded81

Straight-Laced said:


> I have them.  I took my usual IM size of 38 and the fit is perfect.  My US size is 7 - 7.5 & a bit wider than average.
> I highly recommend these shoes!    Still loving them six months after purchase.  The leather is beautifully soft and they're just really pretty shoes



Thanks! Btw how do you keep the laces up and from falling down to your ankles?


----------



## cakegirl

pzammie said:


> Got the exact same top: black size 34!  Its def big-but in a relaxed beachy way. I wore it over the black Louisa tank to dinner out to protect against air conditioning. It worked!  Lol!  And it looked cute with my little denim pencil skirt. [emoji4]


I decided to keep it! It's so cute and I end up wearing blouses like that a ton. They are so greeat for travel.


----------



## firefly85

Hi all!

Anyone happen to know if isabel marant is a lot cheaper in Paris compared to in the US?

Thanks!!


----------



## neenabengal

Hey there - have just started a thread in the shoe section but then wasnt sure whether I should have posted my question here. 

I have just purchased some Nowles boots in the sale for 40% discount and they are a EU size 39 which is a UK 6.

When I tried them on, they feel sooo comfy but I am slightly worried that they are too big and I dont have access to a size 38 to compare. 

I have 2 pairs of Marant Crisi in a size 38 and one pair of bobbys size 39. 

I have read that Nowles boots are true to size whereas some feel they are slightly big sized and advise sizing down. 

Do you think I have got the right size? They feel like uggs feel (so slightly loose and slip a bit when I walk) but then my bobbys do that as well. My toes dont go all the way to the end of the shoe but then again, they dont with my bobbys....

Any advice for me? Is this how the Nowles supposed to be or should they be really snug fitting because they stretch out? 

Also, if I kept the size 39, does the sheepskin inside eventually flatten down and then would they definitely be too big? 

Sorry for the length of this, I just love them and dont know whether Ive got the right size. Its a lot of money for me to make a costly mistake, please chime in if you have the nowles!


----------



## HiromiT

Hello! I tried on some Etoile F/W15 items and wanted to share my mini reviews. Each review will be in a separate post as I can attach only one photo per post from my iPad.

First up is the Marius BF cardigan, the only piece that caught my eye so far. It's a surprisingly soft wool blend, not scratchy like most of her knits. Size-wise, it's oversized and long, meaning those who are 5'7" and taller will look great in it. But on shorties like me, it resembled a sweater dress unfortunately. I tried a 34 and that was ridiculously huge on me.

Pic from Matches


----------



## HiromiT

Next up is the Dajo Cowens coat. Slightly scratchy wool blend, completely unlined, yuck. No closure except the cloth belt. Again, way oversized and long. I was flopping around in a 36, my usual size in IM jackets and coats, but didn't bother asking to try a 34 because there's no way I could wear this. The only reason this even caught my eye was my SA sent a photo of it unbelted and it looked like her other cocoon coats which I've always wanted. Well, not only was this too big, it's also cut like a short bathrobe. Sigh.

Pic from Matches


----------



## HiromiT

Third, the Axel viscose blouse -- also ran big and size-wise reminded me of the Ethan top from SS14. I tried a 34 and it was still a relaxed fit, so size DOWN if you buy it.

It's also super sheer, just as shown in the pic. I'm sure you'd be able to see all the texture and details of your tank or cami underneath. White would be tricky but black could work. It's a pretty and feminine top.

Pic from Matches


----------



## HiromiT

Last but not least, the Belden twist-front sweatshirt. Interesting in theory but awkwardly executed, IMO. The cotton was nice and soft but was too thick for the twist front to drape/lie nicely. Maybe it needed pressing or something but the front looked bulky and added unneeded girth to my torso. The shoulders were also quite roomy, so the whole silhouette was off, at least on me. I tried a 36 and it looked a bit sloppy. If I sized down, it might have looked sleeker but would be too cropped.

Pic from Matches


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Third, the Axel viscose blouse -- also ran big and size-wise reminded me of the Ethan top from SS14. I tried a 34 and it was still a relaxed fit, so size DOWN if you buy it.
> 
> It's also super sheer, just as shown in the pic. I'm sure you'd be able to see all the texture and details of your tank or cami underneath. White would be tricky but black could work. It's a pretty and feminine top.
> 
> Pic from Matches





HiromiT said:


> Last but not least, the Belden twist-front sweatshirt. Interesting in theory but awkwardly executed, IMO. The cotton was nice and soft but was too thick for the twist front to drape/lie nicely. Maybe it needed pressing or something but the front looked bulky and added unneeded girth to my torso. The shoulders were also quite roomy, so the whole silhouette was off, at least on me. I tried a 36 and it looked a bit sloppy. If I sized down, it might have looked sleeker but would be too cropped.
> 
> Pic from Matches



Thank you for the reviews! 

Maybe the Belden top is meant to flatter and disguise the midriff but I can't see it working on me.
Love the look of the Axel top.  Sheer viscose isn't one of my favourite fabrics though.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Another review : I just received the Etoile Silena top & Romny calf hair leopard belt.

The top runs true to size for a relaxed but not oversized look.  It's 30% silk/70% viscose.  I really like the print and colour but not sure if I'd prefer one of the dresses in this fabric instead.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Another review : I just received the Etoile Silena top & Romny calf hair leopard belt.
> 
> The top runs true to size for a relaxed but not oversized look.  It's 30% silk/70% viscose.  I really like the print and colour but not sure if I'd prefer one of the dresses in this fabric instead.



Ooh, new purchases! Love the leopard belt (it's on my NAP wish list) but am worried about the hair rubbing off eventually. I don't have anything calf hair -- will that happen?


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Ooh, new purchases! Love the leopard belt (it's on my NAP wish list) but am worried about the hair rubbing off eventually. I don't have anything calf hair -- will that happen?



Sooner or later it will get patchy.  This is a replacement leopard calf hair belt for me.  The retired one lasted almost 8 years.  I had another one that was good for about 2 years.  This one is made in Italy and the leather is quite soft.  I like the width and the price is good.  I hope it lasts for a while but I'm being realistic and not expecting super high end longevity.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Sooner or later it will get patchy.  This is a replacement leopard calf hair belt for me.  The retired one lasted almost 8 years.  I had another one that was good for about 2 years.  This one is made in Italy and the leather is quite soft.  I like the width and the price is good.  I hope it lasts for a while but I'm being realistic and not expecting super high end longevity.



Ah, makes sense, thanks. I suppose it would depend on how often you wear it. I love how this belt injects a touch of leopard into one's outfit and, yes, at such a good price!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Ah, makes sense, thanks. I suppose it would depend on how often you wear it. I love how this belt injects a touch of leopard into one's outfit and, yes, at such a good price!



Yes I love just a touch of leopard! 
With luck the buckle will start to tarnish at around the same time as the calf hair begins to look tatty


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> Hello! I tried on some Etoile F/W15 items and wanted to share my mini reviews. Each review will be in a separate post as I can attach only one photo per post from my iPad.
> 
> First up is the Marius BF cardigan, the only piece that caught my eye so far. It's a surprisingly soft wool blend, not scratchy like most of her knits. Size-wise, it's oversized and long, meaning those who are 5'7" and taller will look great in it. But on shorties like me, it resembled a sweater dress unfortunately. I tried a 34 and that was ridiculously huge on me.
> 
> Pic from Matches




Thanks for the review, I have been eyeing this piece, although I have lots of cardigans. Glad to hear it's soft. Not terribly interested in anything yet this season.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the review, I have been eyeing this piece, although I have lots of cardigans. Glad to hear it's soft. Not terribly interested in anything yet this season.


I love how it felt -- soft and cozy, perfect for fall. It was a whopping $630 at Holts. Our low cdn$ sucks.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> I love how it felt -- soft and cozy, perfect for fall. It was a whopping $630 at Holts. Our low cdn$ sucks.




I'll have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Hello! I tried on some Etoile F/W15 items and wanted to share my mini reviews. Each review will be in a separate post as I can attach only one photo per post from my iPad.



Thank you, thank you, thank you for all the reviews!

I can't be bothered to go the stores, but I do see lots I like on line. I'm crossing off everything you wrote about though.

Let us know what else you try!


----------



## Jayne1

Actually, I did go to HR one day, but hated what the buyers picked.  There wasn't much, but I tried this Gelicia checked wool-blend coat (885 CAD) and thought I looked like a lumberjack, in a bad way. The models on line look great.

I also tried a poly, linen, wool long sleeve tee shirt type ($275 CAD) with an uncomfortably high and tight crew neck and deep side slits.  There seem to be a few of those types of long, crew neck, side slit sweaters and tees this year and I don't know what the one I tried is called. I liked it, I guess, but the neck was strangling me.

Only a NAP picture of the jacket:


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Actually, I did go to HR one day, but hated what the buyers picked.  There wasn't much, but I tried this Gelicia checked wool-blend coat (885 CAD) and thought I looked like a lumberjack, in a bad way. The models on line look great.
> 
> I also tried a poly, linen, wool long sleeve tee shirt type ($275 CAD) with an uncomfortably high and tight crew neck and deep side slits.  There seem to be a few of those types of long, crew neck, side slit sweaters and tees this year and I don't know what the one I tried is called. I liked it, I guess, but the neck was strangling me.
> 
> Only a NAP picture of the jacket:



Oh I saw the coat but didn't try it. For some reason my SA didn't pull it for me (maybe my size was gone). But i wasn't crazy about the giant Buffalo check anyway -- yes, very lumberjack!

Ah yes, I did try the poly sweater but forgot about it after trying too many other black sweaters.  I agree about the tight neckline although I quite liked the slit and cut of the bodice. But was completely turned off when I realized it was made mostly of polyamide. Yuck.

There were many other pieces in my dressing room (must've been a slow day for my SA) that I didn't bother to try. Except for the Marius cardie, I didn't like what Holts bought either.
I wish I could make the cardie work although I'm sure the size 34 at Holts is long gone now. If it makes to sale season somewhere online, I'd get it despite it looking like a sweater dress on me!


----------



## KristyDarling

imlvholic said:


> I got my Holden today & they're perfect fit. But, Huh!!! It farts everytime i make a step. Is this normal? I mean it sounds hilarious, but I don't want people to be turning their heads on me when they hear the sound. Anybody who owns the Holden, does the sound disappear?
> View attachment 3025211



Hehe. I got the Matt Bernson version of this shoe (looks almost identical) and yes, it FARTS almost every time I take a step. But they're so comfy and versatile that I decided to keep them. I'm just careful not to wear them to quiet places.


----------



## KristyDarling

HiromiT, Jayne, Straight-Laced, Jellybebe, and all the rest of the long-time IM fan gang -- just wanted to say HELLO!  I haven't been around much but have been ogling the IM collections from afar. I've been enjoying everyone's reviews.


----------



## imlvholic

KristyDarling said:


> Hehe. I got the Matt Bernson version of this shoe (looks almost identical) and yes, it FARTS almost every time I take a step. But they're so comfy and versatile that I decided to keep them. I'm just careful not to wear them to quiet places.




I end up returning it  I can't take the farting every step it makes or I'll end up not wearing it. I bought a cute Ivy Kirzner sandals [emoji4] instead.


----------



## HiromiT

KristyDarling said:


> HiromiT, Jayne, Straight-Laced, Jellybebe, and all the rest of the long-time IM fan gang -- just wanted to say HELLO!  I haven't been around much but have been ogling the IM collections from afar. I've been enjoying everyone's reviews.



Hi KristyDarling -- nice to see you again! I've missed your reveals and reviews here. 

It seems like the fervour for IM has waned for many of us. This thread obviously no longer hangs out at the top of the page and her collections are deeply discounted during sale season, even with a full range of sizes still available. I, for one, am happy to wait until I can nab the odd piece here and there at 50% or more. Nothing is a must-buy. Such a far cry from the good ol' days! 

Tell us, where are you shopping now?


----------



## KristyDarling

imlvholic said:


> I end up returning it  I can't take the farting every step it makes or I'll end up not wearing it. I bought a cute Ivy Kirzner sandals [emoji4] instead.



Haha! Yes, always best to go by whether or not you'll actually wear something!



HiromiT said:


> Hi KristyDarling -- nice to see you again! I've missed your reveals and reviews here.
> 
> It seems like the fervour for IM has waned for many of us. This thread obviously no longer hangs out at the top of the page and her collections are deeply discounted during sale season, even with a full range of sizes still available. I, for one, am happy to wait until I can nab the odd piece here and there at 50% or more. Nothing is a must-buy. Such a far cry from the good ol' days!
> 
> Tell us, where are you shopping now?



Hi Hiromi! So true. For me, there's some fatigue of seeing the same looks every season. And then there's the comfort factor. I find that I just don't wear things if they don't feel comfy on my body, regardless of how cute they are. My criteria for IM items has become very strict: simple with a touch of IM boho/rocker edge, comfortable, flattering, high-quality materials.  I find that few of her pieces meet ALL those criteria....and at this price point, they really ought to!!  

I've mostly been shopping at Zara -- I find that while quality is a crap shoot, the cut and fit of Zara pieces seem to work for my body type. I also order from Shopbop: Vince, Rag & Bone, Splendid, IRO, Free People, MiH, Current Elliott, Equipment, Sundry, Lanston, James Perse. 

Where are you ladies shopping these days, besides IM?


----------



## lulu212121

Much less IM for me, too. Not too fond of some of the colors & prints. Fabric & quality are other reasons as well.


I have really taken to Vanessa Bruno, Iro, Maje, & a few others listed above. Some of those brands I've been purchasing for years, though.


----------



## HiromiT

KristyDarling said:


> Haha! Yes, always best to go by whether or not you'll actually wear something!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hiromi! So true. For me, there's some fatigue of seeing the same looks every season. And then there's the comfort factor. I find that I just don't wear things if they don't feel comfy on my body, regardless of how cute they are. My criteria for IM items has become very strict: simple with a touch of IM boho/rocker edge, comfortable, flattering, high-quality materials.  I find that few of her pieces meet ALL those criteria....and at this price point, they really ought to!!
> 
> I've mostly been shopping at Zara -- I find that while quality is a crap shoot, the cut and fit of Zara pieces seem to work for my body type. I also order from Shopbop: Vince, Rag & Bone, Splendid, IRO, Free People, MiH, Current Elliott, Equipment, Sundry, Lanston, James Perse.
> 
> Where are you ladies shopping these days, besides IM?



I recently discovered the joys of shopping Zara online! The B&M stores in my city always seem chaotic or maybe it's because I go on weekends, so I haven't been a Zara fan until now. But this summer, I ordered some cute tops in linen and cotton, and tons of cute things for my daughter. Can't believe I'm so late to the Zara party. 

Love Vince, Rag & Bone, C/E, and Perse too -- I rely on them for my easy, go-to pieces. Speaking of Current Elliott, did you know their founders/designers left the label and started another called The Great? I'm waiting for more of their fall collection to drop at a local retailer and can't wait to try some pieces.

My latest obsession is R13 jeans. I always try to buy on sale and am slowly building a small collection. I can better justify their price point (almost equivalent to an Etoile jacket) because I practically live in jeans whereas the Etoile jackets are collecting dust like trophies in my closet.


----------



## jellybebe

KristyDarling said:


> Haha! Yes, always best to go by whether or not you'll actually wear something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hiromi! So true. For me, there's some fatigue of seeing the same looks every season. And then there's the comfort factor. I find that I just don't wear things if they don't feel comfy on my body, regardless of how cute they are. My criteria for IM items has become very strict: simple with a touch of IM boho/rocker edge, comfortable, flattering, high-quality materials.  I find that few of her pieces meet ALL those criteria....and at this price point, they really ought to!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've mostly been shopping at Zara -- I find that while quality is a crap shoot, the cut and fit of Zara pieces seem to work for my body type. I also order from Shopbop: Vince, Rag & Bone, Splendid, IRO, Free People, MiH, Current Elliott, Equipment, Sundry, Lanston, James Perse.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you ladies shopping these days, besides IM?




Hello KD! I always love hearing from you. Last season, I bought a pair of IM boots, an Etoile top with fringed neckline and arms, and a knit from the mainline that was on sale, so definitely much less than before! Not really too obsessed with anything at the moment from the new collections. 

Lately I have been loving Ulla Johnson's pieces, although I have yet to buy anything from her line. Some of her pieces kind of have that boho feel from IM's older collections. I also continue to love IRO, although their fabrics are sometimes questionable too. I like Anine Bing's stuff too, although some of it is definitely overpriced. I continue to love Chinti and Parker for their super-soft knits, and I pretty much buy all MOTHER and Frame for denim. I have also recently tried 2 designers that are new to me - Emerson Fry and HOPE Stockholm, and I was happy with my pieces. I have also been obsessed with Rails buttondowns lately.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> I recently discovered the joys of shopping Zara online! The B&M stores in my city always seem chaotic or maybe it's because I go on weekends, so I haven't been a Zara fan until now. But this summer, I ordered some cute tops in linen and cotton, and tons of cute things for my daughter. Can't believe I'm so late to the Zara party.
> 
> Love Vince, Rag & Bone, C/E, and Perse too -- I rely on them for my easy, go-to pieces. Speaking of Current Elliott, did you know their founders/designers left the label and started another called The Great? I'm waiting for more of their fall collection to drop at a local retailer and can't wait to try some pieces.
> 
> My latest obsession is R13 jeans. I always try to buy on sale and am slowly building a small collection. I can better justify their price point (almost equivalent to an Etoile jacket) because I practically live in jeans whereas the Etoile jackets are collecting dust like trophies in my closet.




Didn't know The Great was started by the C/E ladies - will have to take a closer look!


----------



## 77renifer

Hi!
I bought Nowles boots and I'm so happy! I paid only 130 euro , from NAP)) I can't wait!


----------



## Straight-Laced

KristyDarling said:


> HiromiT, Jayne, Straight-Laced, Jellybebe, and all the rest of the long-time IM fan gang -- just wanted to say HELLO!  I haven't been around much but have been ogling the IM collections from afar. I've been enjoying everyone's reviews.



Hi KristyDarling!  Nice to see you 
I'm buying very little IM these days though still very happy to wear items from older seasons. Some of the designers I look at (and sometimes buy) from are APC (especially the Vanessa Seward collection), IRO, Maje, Burberry Brit, Saint Laurent, Samantha Sung (shirt dresses), Acne Studios, Lemaire, By Malene Birger, Celine, Etro, Missoni and denim from R13, Frame & Rag & Bone.  That's a lot to choose from isn't it?! 
Unfortunately I don't have a Zara nearby and last time I looked they still weren't offering online shopping in Australia.
Almost forgot MiH - I bought a cute silk dress from Mih recently


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Hello KD! I always love hearing from you. Last season, I bought a pair of IM boots, an Etoile top with fringed neckline and arms, and a knit from the mainline that was on sale, so definitely much less than before! Not really too obsessed with anything at the moment from the new collections.
> 
> Lately I have been loving Ulla Johnson's pieces, although I have yet to buy anything from her line. Some of her pieces kind of have that boho feel from IM's older collections. I also continue to love IRO, although their fabrics are sometimes questionable too. I like Anine Bing's stuff too, although some of it is definitely overpriced. I continue to love Chinti and Parker for their super-soft knits, and I pretty much buy all MOTHER and Frame for denim. I have also recently tried 2 designers that are new to me - Emerson Fry and HOPE Stockholm, and I was happy with my pieces. I have also been obsessed with Rails buttondowns lately.



Hi jellybebe  
I bought my first Ulla Johnson dress recently - very nice.  Also just received a couple of new season IRO knit jackets and I'm quite underwhelmed by both


----------



## Straight-Laced

Returned the Silena blouse and tried the Saky dress instead.  Same colour and same fabric as the Silena.  The dress runs true to size, I thought it would be too narrow in the shoulders for me but it fits fine in my usual size.  
I might keep it... it's a nice transitional dress to take me out of winter.  I still like the colours and print but the fabric is only so-so and the quality isn't all that great.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi jellybebe
> 
> I bought my first Ulla Johnson dress recently - very nice.  Also just received a couple of new season IRO knit jackets and I'm quite underwhelmed by both




Hi! I bet your Ulla Johnson dress is beautiful! Which jackets did you get that you weren't impressed with? I am only eyeing one.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Returned the Silena blouse and tried the Saky dress instead.  Same colour and same fabric as the Silena.  The dress runs true to size, I thought it would be too narrow in the shoulders for me but it fits fine in my usual size.
> I might keep it... it's a nice transitional dress to take me out of winter.  I still like the colours and print but the fabric is only so-so and the quality isn't all that great.


For some reason, I prefer this print in the dress. It's a lovely rendition of the 70s boho vibe.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Hi! I bet your Ulla Johnson dress is beautiful! Which jackets did you get that you weren't impressed with? I am only eyeing one.



I tried two open front styles - Coffey in cream colour and Campbell in black.  The sleeves are different from any other IRO jackets and knits I own - more generous and wider from the armhole to elbow, so less flattering (on me at least).  Good for layering I suppose 
Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> For some reason, I prefer this print in the dress. It's a lovely rendition of the 70s boho vibe.



It is a nice print and the dark grey with a bit of pink and ecru fits right into my wardrobe.  I'll probably keep it because it's so easy to throw on and wear now with tights and boots and a knit.  I have real doubts about the longevity of the elastic waistband though. A much better buy on sale.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I tried two open front styles - Coffey in cream colour and Campbell in black.  The sleeves are different from any other IRO jackets and knits I own - more generous and wider from the armhole to elbow, so less flattering (on me at least).  Good for layering I suppose
> Which one are you looking at?




Coffey in black! I tried it on and balked, then it sold out.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Coffey in black! I tried it on and balked, then it sold out.



I think I'm too short for the Coffey.  It's longer and boxier than I expected.  Did you get the IRO Caty jacket last season?  I bought it in anthracite and now I wish I'd bought it in cream as well.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I think I'm too short for the Coffey.  It's longer and boxier than I expected.  Did you get the IRO Caty jacket last season?  I bought it in anthracite and now I wish I'd bought it in cream as well.




Yes, I rushed out and bought the Caty in cream! And I love it, but there is something more classic about the Coffey. I was wearing my Caty on a flight once and this baby kept trying to grab my sweater because of the loopy knit! Drove me crazy so I had to move.


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tried on the Charly oversized tweed blazer?

I don't like it that much on the model, but I like a boyfriend style jacket.  It's unlined though. 

Any info on it?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the Charly oversized tweed blazer?
> 
> I don't like it that much on the model, but I like a boyfriend style jacket.  It's unlined though.
> 
> Any info on it?



I haven't tried it but I like the look of it and I'm trying to find it.  I want the black/red colour though.  
It doesn't look too oversized to me.  The rail like Matches model is wearing a 36 and although it's long it looks quite fitted in the shoulders and skims the hips.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Yes, I rushed out and bought the Caty in cream! And I love it, but there is something more classic about the Coffey. I was wearing my Caty on a flight once and this baby kept trying to grab my sweater because of the loopy knit! Drove me crazy so I had to move.



The Coffey is definitely more classic.  It's a great jacket, so disappointed it doesn't work for me.  Returned 
Have you looked at Natalie Martin dresses and tops?  Just thinking if you like Ulla Johnson you might like Natalie Martin.  She used to do everything in silk.  Now some pieces are rayon but the prices in either silk or rayon aren't too bad and some of the colours and prints are lovely.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't tried it but I like the look of it and I'm trying to find it.  I want the black/red colour though.
> It doesn't look too oversized to me.  The rail like Matches model is wearing a 36 and although it's long it looks quite fitted in the shoulders and skims the hips.



You're right -- it's called 'oversized tweed blazer' and the description said relaxed fit, but it doesn't look oversized at all.


----------



## Jayne1

I tried on the Etoile Gabrie plaid wool-blend coat (Ssense picture) and found it too lumberjack-ish.  Only good for fall.  It was really cute though.  Very oversized.

I also tried the Celest Caban Coat, which finally a nice fabric!  it's not lined and it feels very soft. For me, it's only a Fall jacket, can't really be worn indoors, but also not when it gets really chilly, so I passed.  Also very oversized. (La Garconne  picture.)

Then, I tried the Erika Tapestry Coat (or Saturday, seems to have different names?) and it was okay, not what I was looking for. True to size. (La Garconne picture.)

All drop shoulders not what I want...


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I tried on the Etoile Gabrie plaid wool-blend coat (Ssense picture) and found it too lumberjack-ish.  Only good for fall.  It was really cute though.  Very oversized.
> 
> I also tried the Celest Caban Coat, which finally a nice fabric!  it's not lined and it feels very soft. For me, it's only a Fall jacket, can't really be worn indoors, but also not when it gets really chilly, so I passed.  Also very oversized. (La Garconne  picture.)
> 
> Then, I tried the Erika Tapestry Coat (or Saturday, seems to have different names?) and it was okay, not what I was looking for. True to size. (La Garconne picture.)
> 
> All drop shoulders not what I want...



Thanks for the reviews! I like a slight drop shoulder but not when the jacket itself is super oversized. I'm beginning to think none of her outerwear from this season will fit me.


----------



## Jayne1

In my search for a jacket with shoulders, I tried the Etoile Linen Blend Hali Jacket, which is called oversize, but is not.  It may be relaxed, but it's not oversized.  They didn't have my size and I went down two sizes and it was teeny, tiny on me&#8230; as compared to everything else I tried which was also 2 sizes down, but still swimming on me.

I wonder if that means the Charly blazer, which I kinda like, and also called oversize, will not be, because it certainly doesn't look oversized.  

The first picture is the Charly oversized tweed blazer and the second picture is the Hali.


----------



## l.ch.

I bought these during the sales....


----------



## HiromiT

l.ch. said:


> I bought these during the sales....


Cute! How do they fit? I was eyeing them too but ended up with the black-on-black Gail Cholita sandals (Birk lookalikes) instead. For $99, I couldn't resist!


----------



## l.ch.

HiromiT said:


> Cute! How do they fit? I was eyeing them too but ended up with the black-on-black Gail Cholita sandals (Birk lookalikes) instead. For $99, I couldn't resist!



Hi, HiromiT! They fit BIG! I'm a FR39, all my IM shoes are, so I trusted the sizing advice from MATCHESFASHION, that said true to size... I didn't bother to return them, since I was on vacation. If you want to buy, make sure to go one size down. They are comfortable, but on the first wear theye gave me a wound on the top of the foot, where it meets the shoe. I think it's visible on the picture....


----------



## HiromiT

l.ch. said:


> Hi, HiromiT! They fit BIG! I'm a FR39, all my IM shoes are, so I trusted the sizing advice from MATCHESFASHION, that said true to size... I didn't bother to return them, since I was on vacation. If you want to buy, make sure to go one size down. They are comfortable, but on the first wear theye gave me a wound on the top of the foot, where it meets the shoe. I think it's visible on the picture....



Thanks for the advice! I would've gone for my usual IM size otherwise. If there's anything consistent about IM, it's her inconsistent sizing.  Enjoy your sandals and hopefully with no more blisters!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone has the yoyo opend toe wedge boots? I bought them a few years ago on super sale, but I am at loss how to style them. Any ideas or pictures?


----------



## renee_nyc

Does anyone know if the boutiques in Paris sell the watch in stainless steel? 

I know I can get it on NAP, but I'll be in Paris for a few days and it would be nice to try it on in the store (instead of ordering it and potentially not liking it.)


----------



## muamua

This might not be the right place to say this but i am so disappointed to see ss16...


----------



## flower71

muamua said:


> This might not be the right place to say this but i am so disappointed to see ss16...




This is the right place! I haven't watched it yet. I usually am disappointed with the show then I actually try the clothes on and I still love her style... But mostly buy on sale I can't keep up with her prices!!


----------



## Baglover121

muamua said:


> This might not be the right place to say this but i am so disappointed to see ss16...




I loved, loved her SS16, 
I always find SS better as the fabric is usually a lot nicer, AW ones are always so stiff and scratchy


----------



## am2022

hello there lady.. haven't been back for a while and so checking back on what's new with marant.. 



flower71 said:


> This is the right place! I haven't watched it yet. I usually am disappointed with the show then I actually try the clothes on and I still love her style... But mostly buy on sale I can't keep up with her prices!!


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> hello there lady.. haven't been back for a while and so checking back on what's new with marant..


What a lovely surprise! It has been so quiet hasn't it? I have been logged off tpf for months, trying hard to focus on other much needed affairs...but I haven't stopped being crazy for IM etc!
For this season, I managed to grab a pair of booties Raelyn


----------



## flower71

and a pair of these too...9cm heels, the most I can manage




Hope you are well, hon!


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> What a lovely surprise! It has been so quiet hasn't it? I have been logged off tpf for months, trying hard to focus on other much needed affairs...but I haven't stopped being crazy for IM etc!
> For this season, I managed to grab a pair of booties Raelyn




I love these booties so much.


----------



## am2022

[
Adorable flower !!!
It's fall and maRant does booties so right and its 
Time that you show these off...
I will be waiting .... 
QUOTE=flower71;29337440]and a pair of these too...9cm heels, the most I can manage
fatimamendes.com/getImage/52113PR-3.jpg/md
Hope you are well, hon![UOTE]


----------



## flirtsy

this thread is quiet these days...

does everyone not like the runway collection for this season?? i feel like her hype is dying down but i still love it! etoile however gets more and more boring


----------



## tonkamama

flirtsy said:


> this thread is quiet these days...
> 
> does everyone not like the runway collection for this season?? i feel like her hype is dying down but i still love it! etoile however gets more and more boring



I been MIA on here but I still do love her line.  I don't buy as much as I am still wearing her old stuff....  I bought a main line jacket from last season (on sale) a etoile wrap skirt and jacket this season at regular price.  I think that's about it for now.  I will wait for sales to get the current main line if anything catches my attention.


----------



## Baglover121

The spring preview is on luisa via Roma and bergdorf , I love it all,


----------



## flirtsy

what i reallllllllly want from next season is this jacket from mainline


----------



## Baglover121

Oh I love that,


----------



## tonkamama

*My recent purchases...Kieffer Jacket on the way.... Thanks for letting me share.  

Cyril short trench Coat*




*Forgot the name, from previous F/W season, it comes with a leather belt but I take it off.  *


----------



## imlvholic

Hi Ladies,
Wow! It's been a while since the last time I was here & it had been so quite here too. I've not been feeling anything from IM for quite sometime until tonight when I did some surfing & found these Lexine Shirt dresses!!! Seems like some SS16 pre-orders are starting to pop up, though shipping will be next year, March. Am I too early? I don't want to miss out on these & the price are not that bad. So I got the 2 colors I have a problem, but I can't help getting multiples when I find something I really love. I hope they're as nice as they are in pictures.


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchases...Kieffer Jacket on the way.... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Cyril short trench Coat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Forgot the name, from previous F/W season, it comes with a leather belt but I take it off.  *



Love, love, love your Cyril short trench coat!  What is the fit like?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Love, love, love your Cyril short trench coat!  What is the fit like?



Hello Jayne1, it feels soft not scratchy, it is partially lined on the back and full lined both sleeves.  Material contains only 36% wool tho...    I think it's pricy for th what it is... But it was the last one in my size and nowadays a simple design Chanel cotton tweed jacket costs $4600 (I know we are talking about two different species...lol), IM is still an affordable option to me...


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Hello Jayne1, it feels soft not scratchy, it is partially lined on the back and full lined both sleeves.  Material contains only 36% wool tho...    I think it's pricy for th what it is... But it was the last one in my size and nowadays a simple design Chanel cotton tweed jacket costs $4600 (I know we are talking about two different species...lol), IM is still an affordable option to me...



Have you tried the Charly oversized tweed blazer?

I can't decide between the Cyril short trench coat and the Charly oversized tweed blazer.

I'm looking for something to wear with jeans and has a kind of boyfriend fit, but not too short.


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> Have you tried the Charly oversized tweed blazer?
> 
> I can't decide between the Cyril short trench coat and the Charly oversized tweed blazer.
> 
> I'm looking for something to wear with jeans and has a kind of boyfriend fit, but not too short.



I haven't tried the Charly blazer.  I think Charly is mor of a boyfriend fit that you are looking for.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> Have you tried the Charly oversized tweed blazer?
> 
> I can't decide between the Cyril short trench coat and the Charly oversized tweed blazer.
> 
> I'm looking for something to wear with jeans and has a kind of boyfriend fit, but not too short.



As well as Charley and Cyril, have you considered the Tyler blazer?  
It's a single breasted boyfriend cut in 100% wool.  I think available only in black.
Now they're all coming on sale I'm looking at jackets again and wondering if I should take the plunge...
Having seen tonkamama modelling the Cyril I think that's gone to the top of my list


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchases...Kieffer Jacket on the way.... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Cyril short trench Coat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Forgot the name, from previous F/W season, it comes with a leather belt but I take it off.  *



Fabulous tonkamama - are you wearing Saint Laurent boots with your Cyril coat?
Love the pink & grey plaid jacket with your Susannas - perfect match!


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> As well as Charley and Cyril, have you considered the Tyler blazer?
> It's a single breasted boyfriend cut in 100% wool.  I think available only in black.
> Now they're all coming on sale I'm looking at jackets again and wondering if I should take the plunge...
> Having seen tonkamama modelling the Cyril I think that's gone to the top of my list



I haven't seen the Tyler blazer -- I had to google it.  I do like it, but don't know where it's available that's easy for me to order from.

I wish I had a better  understanding of the fit of the Cyril, it seems to look different on different models on line.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Jayne1 said:


> I haven't seen the Tyler blazer -- I had to google it.  I do like it, but don't know where it's available that's easy for me to order from.
> 
> I wish I had a better  understanding of the fit of the Cyril, it seems to look different on different models on line.



moda operandi has the Tyler - on sale very soon I think.  Edited to add : also available at J & O in Canada.

I haven't tried any of them for fit.  My body height and shape is generally better suited to the more fitted peacoat style of the Cyril rather than the straight down boyfriend shape of the Charley/Tyler.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> Fabulous tonkamama - are you wearing Saint Laurent boots with your Cyril coat?
> Love the pink & grey plaid jacket with your Susannas - perfect match!



Hi Straight-Laced, thank you, yes I am wearing the Saint Laurent Duckies boots....  I highly recommend Cyril coat, very chic, l love it.


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> moda operandi has the Tyler - on sale very soon I think.  Edited to add : also available at J & O in Canada.
> 
> I haven't tried any of them for fit.  My body height and shape is generally better suited to the more fitted peacoat style of the Cyril rather than the straight down boyfriend shape of the Charley/Tyler.



Really?  J&O -- might check it out -- thank you!


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> Hi Straight-Laced, thank you, yes I am wearing the Saint Laurent Duckies boots....  I highly recommend Cyril coat, very chic, l love it.



You make me really want the Cyril coat, but I don't think it will look as good on me.  Is it tight under the arms?  Does it hang straight or have a slight A-line?


----------



## tonkamama

Jayne1 said:


> You make me really want the Cyril coat, but I don't think it will look as good on me.  Is it tight under the arms?  Does it hang straight or have a slight A-line?



Hi Jayne, I sized down to 34 (my usual size is 36) becuse I have skinny arms, so I guess if you take your regular size the under arms should be good fit.   The style is more of slight A-line.  Give it a try, the style is really nice with black big buttons besides the 36% wool, the  material is soft.


----------



## am2022

Wow ladies is it called aging as once upon a time I'm on it once a new post Comes on here and now it's been 2 weeks before I notice it 
Good to see y'all tonka , SL dear and Jayne!!!
Have to agree tonka's mod pics are great !
Will probably b checking on sales as well !!!


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Hi Straight-Laced, thank you, yes I am wearing the Saint Laurent Duckies boots....  I highly recommend Cyril coat, very chic, l love it.



Duckies   SLP should have made them part of the permanent collection IMO 
I ordered the Cyril coat!  I hope it fits.  I don't have particularly skinny arms so I ordered my usual size


----------



## Straight-Laced

amacasa said:


> Wow ladies is it called aging as once upon a time I'm on it once a new post Comes on here and now it's been 2 weeks before I notice it
> Good to see y'all tonka , SL dear and Jayne!!!
> Have to agree tonka's mod pics are great !
> Will probably b checking on sales as well !!!



Hi A!  Hope all's well in your world 
It's kind of quiet around here these days.  Nothing like sale time to rev up the ol' timers though


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> Duckies   SLP should have made them part of the permanent collection IMO
> I ordered the Cyril coat!  I hope it fits.  I don't have particularly skinny arms so I ordered my usual size




Straight-Laced ~ Wow that's great!!  You will love the Cyril coat!!

I love Saint Laurent boots!!  I ordered a pair of combat boots with zipper from NAP but sent them back due to defect...  So I ordered these IM pairs instead (2nd pic).  

I also pre-order this IM mainline jacket @40% off from NM, I ordered my usual size, now I hope it is not looking huge on me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Straight-Laced ~ Wow that's great!!  You will love the Cyril coat!!
> 
> I love Saint Laurent boots!!  I ordered a pair of combat boots with zipper from NAP but sent them back due to defect...  So I ordered these IM pairs instead (2nd pic).
> 
> I also pre-order this IM mainline jacket @40% off from NM, I ordered my usual size, now I hope it is not looking huge on me.



These little boots are adorable!  Saint Laurent has absorbed most of my boot budget over the past few seasons but I put these IM (Roddy?) boots in my basket the other day only to find they were navy and not black when I went to checkout   
If I keep my fingers crossed I may find the black ones on sale soon  

Love the military touches on this cool grey coat!  Hope the sizing works out for you.


----------



## jellybebe

tonkamama said:


> Straight-Laced ~ Wow that's great!!  You will love the Cyril coat!!
> 
> I love Saint Laurent boots!!  I ordered a pair of combat boots with zipper from NAP but sent them back due to defect...  So I ordered these IM pairs instead (2nd pic).
> 
> I also pre-order this IM mainline jacket @40% off from NM, I ordered my usual size, now I hope it is not looking huge on me.




Love the boots! I didn't know they came in a flat version.


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> These little boots are adorable!  Saint Laurent has absorbed most of my boot budget over the past few seasons but I put these IM (Roddy?) boots in my basket the other day only to find they were navy and not black when I went to checkout
> If I keep my fingers crossed I may find the black ones on sale soon
> 
> Love the military touches on this cool grey coat!  Hope the sizing works out for you.


 
Straight-Laced - I just checked the color on NAP after reading your comment, it was listed black, what a relieve... I agree Navy color is so hard to match wardrobe.   

I am too late for all the cute Saint Laurent booties this season, I may check out boutique and see if they will have anything left in my size, but boutique no return policy is killing me.  I am also eyeing on their short cape, hope my size will be available when it gets marked down.

I love evrything in military...  But not so much for my long time DBF, so all these for me, not dress up for him...lol.  




jellybebe said:


> Love the boots! I didn't know they came in a flat version.




Jellybebe, Thank you, I can only wear short heels, thus these are perfect for me.  Now hope these will fit, I did order my regular IM size tho.


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Straight-Laced - I just checked the color on NAP after reading your comment, it was listed black, what a relieve... I agree Navy color is so hard to match wardrobe.
> 
> I am too late for all the cute Saint Laurent booties this season, I may check out boutique and see if they will have anything left in my size, but boutique no return policy is killing me.  I am also eyeing on their short cape, hope my size will be available when it gets marked down.
> 
> I love evrything in military...  But not so much for my long time DBF, so all these for me, not dress up for him...lol.
> 
> .



I love wearing military style coats!  And military jackets and capes and boots...  lol  
So cute about your DBF   
tonkamama I hope you get your cape - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## tonkamama

*Surprisingly I like this Gabrie plaid coat....thanks for letting me share.*


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> *Surprisingly I like this Gabrie plaid coat....thanks for letting me share.*




Looks great tonkamama, 

What do you follow marant lovers think of this toile suede jacket? I like the styling on Neta porter, less woodstockish


----------



## Jayne1

tonkamama said:


> *Surprisingly I like this Gabrie plaid coat....thanks for letting me share.*



I love it on you!!


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 said:


> Looks great tonkamama,
> 
> What do you follow marant lovers think of this toile suede jacket? I like the styling on Neta porter, less woodstockish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201573





Jayne1 said:


> I love it on you!!



Thanks Jayne1

Baglover121 - thanks, I like the suede jacket, very chic, but not sure if it is made of stiff or softer suede.  Good that ordering from NAP with easy return policy if it does not work.


----------



## pellarin22

Anyone know which stores have  the Gabrie coat  on sale in Toronto?


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> *Surprisingly I like this Gabrie plaid coat....thanks for letting me share.*



Looking chic and cosy!


----------



## FLWriterGirl

Hi! I ordered the IM Carla dress in a 40 figuring it ran small, but it is huge! I can't find it anymore in a 38 but found it in a 36, not sure what to do. 

Do you find that IM clothing runs big?


----------



## Straight-Laced

FLWriterGirl said:


> Hi! I ordered the IM Carla dress in a 40 figuring it ran small, but it is huge! I can't find it anymore in a 38 but found it in a 36, not sure what to do.
> 
> Do you find that IM clothing runs big?



It's a loose fit dress so you should take your normal size (38?) but the 36 may be fine for you given it's not fitted.  You can find the measurements for it on NAP and at Forward if you do a search.  HTH


----------



## takeoutbox

Does anyone have or have tried on the haeza dress can comment on sizing? Tia


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> Looking chic and cosy!



Thank you dear...

I have the Jodhpur boots in darker tan coming my way... not on sale tho...

What do you think about the SL new western boots with removable "harness"?  It's on sale now on their website


----------



## Straight-Laced

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear...
> 
> I have the Jodhpur boots in darker tan coming my way... not on sale tho...
> 
> What do you think about the SL new western boots with removable "harness"?  It's on sale now on their website



Jodhpur boots are classics! I'm hoping to find a pair in tan or beige suede.

The black leather western boots are even nicer on sale 
Didn't realise the harness was removable (I like the harness though) but with harness off they would be a simple & classic western inspired boot  
Wondering if farfetch has them on sale?  At least they take returns if you don't like them.

My IM Cyril coat(s) haven't quite worked out.  Really love the cut and the soft cosy fabric but the 36 is a bit too big and the 34 too small so if I can't make the 36 work I'll have to send both back.  I found a great SLP coat at a big discount on the Black Friday weekend so I have my consolation coat anyway


----------



## tonkamama

Straight-Laced said:


> Jodhpur boots are classics! I'm hoping to find a pair in tan or beige suede.
> 
> The black leather western boots are even nicer on sale
> Didn't realise the harness was removable (I like the harness though) but with harness off they would be a simple & classic western inspired boot
> Wondering if farfetch has them on sale?  At least they take returns if you don't like them.
> 
> My IM Cyril coat(s) haven't quite worked out.  Really love the cut and the soft cosy fabric but the 36 is a bit too big and the 34 too small so if I can't make the 36 work I'll have to send both back.  I found a great SLP coat at a big discount on the Black Friday weekend so I have my consolation coat anyway



So sorry that the Cyril may not work for you.  IM size is all over the places, I have sizes ranged from 34 to 38...lol.  I hope you can make the size 36 works as it is really a nice and beautiful coat. 

Wow congrats, that is great you scored a SLP coat at big discount $...with your collections that You should start a thread dedicates to Saint Laurent shoes / coats..: 

I also bought the Spencer Officer jacket from Barney's NY @ 40% off, I think I will get more use of this jacket than a cape  (I did not take the IM grey coat cus I prefer the SLP Spencer Officer jacket better), I am very happy cus I fall in love with this jacket when I first saw it in Vegas, I almost bought it at regular $, but Vegas was like over 100 degree at the time, no mood to buy any jackets...too hot..hehe


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone tired the ETOILE Long TAP Dance Shirt?  Matches seems to call it Prune Long Shirt, for some reason.

It has some wool -- is it itchy? Can I wear it in the warmer months?

From Forward:


----------



## HiromiT

Hello! I tried it (or a variation of this style) and the fabric felt rough but not exactly itchy. It felt synthetic.  I assumed the roughness was due to the viscose, a fabric that I usually avoid. HTH


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Hello! I tried it (or a variation of this style) and the fabric felt rough but not exactly itchy. It felt synthetic.  I assumed the roughness was due to the viscose, a fabric that I usually avoid. HTH



Yes, it does.  Thank you!


----------



## Baglover121

Hi, I've tried this and the red checked one (Ramon)this looks more drapey and looks really nice on, did not feel uncomfortable, but it's one of those things that I will only consider when it gets heavily reduced, I'm  still waiting for it to go on sale though!


----------



## HiromiT

Got these paisley print espadrilles. FYI, they're in EU sizing, not French. There isn't much on my IM wish list these days and this is my first IM purchase in a couple of seasons. Photo is from NAP.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Got these paisley print espadrilles. FYI, they're in EU sizing, not French. There isn't much on my IM wish list these days and this is my first IM purchase in a couple of seasons. Photo is from NAP.



Love them and they are on my short IM wish list.   Espadrilles are so handy in summer when my pedicure is looking tired  

Think I'm going to grab a pair of these cotton drawstring pants too :


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Love them and they are on my short IM wish list.   Espadrilles are so handy in summer when my pedicure is looking tired
> 
> Think I'm going to grab a pair of these cotton drawstring pants too :



Yep, that's exactly when I wear espadrilles. 

I love that print! I tried the Lainey top a few weeks ago and really liked it but it was semi-sheer. The pants fabric is more substantial but still lightweight -- they will be lovely to wear in warm weather.

What do you think of the Breeda (I prefer the black/grey colourway) and Elmer jackets? I haven't bought an Etoile jacket for quite a while and keep eyeing those two for some reason.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Got these paisley print espadrilles. FYI, they're in EU sizing, not French. There isn't much on my IM wish list these days and this is my first IM purchase in a couple of seasons. Photo is from NAP.



I love them!


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> Love them and they are on my short IM wish list.   Espadrilles are so handy in summer when my pedicure is looking tired
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to grab a pair of these cotton drawstring pants too :




I came here to post the exact same pair of pants! I really like them and would love to add them to my wardrobe this spring.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> I love them!



Can't wait to wear them! Anything on your wish list?


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I came here to post the exact same pair of pants! I really like them and would love to add them to my wardrobe this spring.



They've been really popular on the NAP Asia Pacific site.  I'm waiting for a re-stock in my size so I can wear them now.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Yep, that's exactly when I wear espadrilles.
> 
> I love that print! I tried the Lainey top a few weeks ago and really liked it but it was semi-sheer. The pants fabric is more substantial but still lightweight -- they will be lovely to wear in warm weather.
> 
> What do you think of the Breeda (I prefer the black/grey colourway) and Elmer jackets? I haven't bought an Etoile jacket for quite a while and keep eyeing those two for some reason.



Thanks for advice on the Lainey top!  I've been considering it because I live in light long sleeved tops over summer (easy to get too much incidental sunshine here) but they don't work as well if I have to wear a cami or tank underneath.
I like the Elmer a lot.  Pretty print and colour way and easy to wear with almost anything. Classic IM - I'm keeping an eye on it too 
The Breeda is lovely in the grey/black!  I'd only seen it in the red and the brown/navy and wasn't interested because of the colours.  The grey/black is striking but cool and could be a really good mid season piece.  I'd love to feel the fabric in real life - I like the slightly raw look of it.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> They've been really popular on the NAP Asia Pacific site.  I'm waiting for a re-stock in my size so I can wear them now.




Let me know what you think when you get them! I was thinking of ordering in early Feb, but it's still winter here so may not be able to wear them for a while.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for advice on the Lainey top!  I've been considering it because I live in light long sleeved tops over summer (easy to get too much incidental sunshine here) but they don't work as well if I have to wear a cami or tank underneath.
> I like the Elmer a lot.  Pretty print and colour way and easy to wear with almost anything. Classic IM - I'm keeping an eye on it too
> The Breeda is lovely in the grey/black!  I'd only seen it in the red and the brown/navy and wasn't interested because of the colours.  The grey/black is striking but cool and could be a really good mid season piece.  I'd love to feel the fabric in real life - I like the slightly raw look of it.



Oh no, don't completely rule out the Lainey. It's such a pretty blouse but because it's light and airy, I could see the lumps and bumps from the outline of my bra whereas I prefer a smoother silhouette.  But it wasn't so sheer that I could see skin. I tried a navy but would be curious if black is different.

The Breeda fabric was quite thick and reminded me of the texture of a dhurrie rug -- a tightly woven textured cotton and not scratchy to the hand. Unfortunately I didn't have time to try it on.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Let me know what you think when you get them! I was thinking of ordering in early Feb, but it's still winter here so may not be able to wear them for a while.



Will do 



HiromiT said:


> Oh no, don't completely rule out the Lainey. It's such a pretty blouse but because it's light and airy, I could see the lumps and bumps from the outline of my bra whereas I prefer a smoother silhouette.  But it wasn't so sheer that I could see skin. I tried a navy but would be curious if black is different.
> 
> The Breeda fabric was quite thick and reminded me of the texture of a dhurrie rug -- a tightly woven textured cotton and not scratchy to the hand. Unfortunately I didn't have time to try it on.



Lainey goes right back into the possibility box then!  I'd quite like to rule it out only because I'm always looking for things to rule out on one pretext or another    
I like the navy, at least online.
Breeda sounds very nice.  It looks soft enough to drape well.  Those kind of jackets are great for travelling - sophisticated but cosy and comfortable.


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Can't wait to wear them! Anything on your wish list?



Nothing at the moment.

I did buy a pair of Chanel espadrilles and intend to wear them a lot.  I mean, I intend to get my money's worth with them.

I also bought the Etoile Charly jacket from Matches, which I haven't worn, and am not sure when I will. In the winter, nothing really fits under a coat, so I hope to wear it eventually.

But for spring?  Nothing has caught my eye yet, except the Ryam double breasted but it's too expensive for what it is.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Nothing at the moment.
> 
> I did buy a pair of Chanel espadrilles and intend to wear them a lot.  I mean, I intend to get my money's worth with them.
> 
> I also bought the Etoile Charly jacket from Matches, which I haven't worn, and am not sure when I will. In the winter, nothing really fits under a coat, so I hope to wear it eventually.
> 
> But for spring?  Nothing has caught my eye yet, except the Ryam double breasted but it's too expensive for what it is.



Ooh very nice, did you get canvas or leather? Yes, wear the h3ll out of them.   Shoes seem to be so much more expensive now -- all the ones that I want are averaging $800. Is it due to the lousy $CDN or price increases or both???

I had the Charly jacket on my Matches wish list but my size sold out. Did the jacket even make it to the sale?


----------



## hazzygogo

So I also love the pants.  I did purchase the Lainey top in navy.  I haven't been able to wear it yet but agree it is very cute.  So do I get the pants in navy as well?  I really like the red color....and black goes with everything.  If I purchase in navy will they look like pajamas if I wear them with the top?  Also I have the Sid pants in all colors, and the harems in red, and the hekko in black and ecru.... Do I really need the pants?   What do you all think?


----------



## HiromiT

hazzygogo said:


> So I also love the pants.  I did purchase the Lainey top in navy.  I haven't been able to wear it yet but agree it is very cute.  So do I get the pants in navy as well?  I really like the red color....and black goes with everything.  If I purchase in navy will they look like pajamas if I wear them with the top?  Also I have the Sid pants in all colors, and the harems in red, and the hekko in black and ecru.... Do I really need the pants?   What do you all think?



Congrats on the top! I think the pants are worth getting too but I wouldn't wear them with the top. Yes, too PJ-like.  But worn separately, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## cakegirl

Has anyone tried the Lyne Skirt?
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/648536


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Ooh very nice, did you get canvas or leather? Yes, wear the h3ll out of them.   Shoes seem to be so much more expensive now -- all the ones that I want are averaging $800. Is it due to the lousy $CDN or price increases or both???
> 
> I had the Charly jacket on my Matches wish list but my size sold out. Did the jacket even make it to the sale?



Both.  I bought canvas Chanel espadrilles and the black leather.  No new sandals for me this year. I'm tired of looking for the prefect pair.  Wouldn't it be funny if I stumbled across the perfect pair of sandals, now that I'm not looking anymore.

As for the Charly, Matches didn't reduce it when they did the second cut.  So I bought it for 30% off, when they had free shipping.

I bought the Charly because it had the exact same measurements as my Karly from last year.  _Picture below._  And that is a favourite jacket of mine.

However, the Charly is not lined like the Karly, and it doesn't have a nice shoulder with a small shoulder pad.  It's the same jacket in terms of silhouette, but without the extras to make it a good construction.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> Both.  I bought canvas Chanel espadrilles and the black leather.  No new sandals for me this year. I'm tired of looking for the prefect pair.  Wouldn't it be funny if I stumbled across the perfect pair of sandals, now that I'm not looking anymore.
> 
> As for the Charly, Matches didn't reduce it when they did the second cut.  So I bought it for 30% off, when they had free shipping.
> 
> I bought the Charly because it had the exact same measurements as my Karly from last year.  _Picture below._  And that is a favourite jacket of mine.
> 
> However, the Charly is not lined like the Karly, and it doesn't have a nice shoulder with a small shoulder pad.  It's the same jacket in terms of silhouette, but without the extras to make it a good construction.



Well, you're set in terms of summer footwear but don't refuse the perfect pair of sandals if they do pop up. 

The Karly looks like it's the perfect mix of tailored and relaxed. Yeah, my beef with all the Etoile jackets (except the reversible ones) is the lack of a lining. They may look nice but they could be better constructed.

I like that Matches now includes duty and tax at checkout!


----------



## HiromiT

cakegirl said:


> Has anyone tried the Lyne Skirt?
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/648536



Sorry, no advice, but it's the perfect vacation/resort skirt! As you can see, some of us are fans of that bandana print. Good luck and hope it works out for you!


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Well, you're set in terms of summer footwear but don't refuse the perfect pair of sandals if they do pop up.
> 
> The Karly looks like it's the perfect mix of tailored and relaxed. Yeah, my beef with all the Etoile jackets (except the reversible ones) is the lack of a lining. They may look nice but they could be better constructed.
> 
> I like that Matches now includes duty and tax at checkout!



My Karly jacket is lined, in that awful cotton, which really is a bad lining substitute, but at least she went to the trouble.

I assumed the Charly would be lined too, but she's getting cheaper and cheaper with her construction.

I love the included duty with Matches.  It's very practical and stuff arrives much faster.


----------



## jellybebe

I ordered the Lilo pant today, so excited! It's my first IM piece in a while! Didn't know about sizing but will report back.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I just took delivery of Loli pants in navy, Laniney top, Karon tee (striped linen) and Usak silk top from the winter season.
The Loli pants are fab - highly recommend!  I took NAP's advice to size up and they fit the way I like, a bit slouchy and slightly low on the hip.  I could easily be enticed to buy another colour as well.
Lainey top is pretty but I took NAP's advice to size up for wide shoulders and it's too big.  I'll definitely return this one but undecided on size exchange or refund.  
Karon linen tee is very fitted.  I usually size up one for a less fitted look and the size Small is tight.  Definitely returning and not sure if I'll bother to exchange for a larger size.
Usak top is lovely!  Very nice cut and fabric.  I'm so happy to finally have it and at a good price


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just noticed that Forward is no longer shipping IM internationally.


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I just took delivery of Loli pants in navy, Laniney top, Karon tee (striped linen) and Usak silk top from the winter season.
> 
> The Loli pants are fab - highly recommend!  I took NAP's advice to size up and they fit the way I like, a bit slouchy and slightly low on the hip.  I could easily be enticed to buy another colour as well.
> 
> Lainey top is pretty but I took NAP's advice to size up for wide shoulders and it's too big.  I'll definitely return this one but undecided on size exchange or refund.
> 
> Karon linen tee is very fitted.  I usually size up one for a less fitted look and the size Small is tight.  Definitely returning and not sure if I'll bother to exchange for a larger size.
> 
> Usak top is lovely!  Very nice cut and fabric.  I'm so happy to finally have it and at a good price




Thanks for the mini review! I am expecting my pants on Monday! Hopefully I got the correct size.


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> Thanks for the mini review! I am expecting my pants on Monday! Hopefully I got the correct size.



I think you'll love them!  My usual size probably would have worked too - I just prefer a slouchier look in this style.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> I just took delivery of Loli pants in navy, Laniney top, Karon tee (striped linen) and Usak silk top from the winter season.
> The Loli pants are fab - highly recommend!  I took NAP's advice to size up and they fit the way I like, a bit slouchy and slightly low on the hip.  I could easily be enticed to buy another colour as well.
> Lainey top is pretty but I took NAP's advice to size up for wide shoulders and it's too big.  I'll definitely return this one but undecided on size exchange or refund.
> Karon linen tee is very fitted.  I usually size up one for a less fitted look and the size Small is tight.  Definitely returning and not sure if I'll bother to exchange for a larger size.
> Usak top is lovely!  Very nice cut and fabric.  I'm so happy to finally have it and at a good price



Yay, so glad the pants worked out for you!

I'm on the fence about the Lainey too. Saw it again today and still love the print but ended up with a cashmere sweater instead.  It's still cold over here!


----------



## jellybebe

I'm actually liking a few things from Etoile this season! Has anyone tried the Vince top? I might have to get this one too. And I saw this cute jacket, which is a bit pricey but it looks like tassels and pompoms are going to continue to be a big thing this season. Love it!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Yay, so glad the pants worked out for you!
> 
> I'm on the fence about the Lainey too. Saw it again today and still love the print but ended up with a cashmere sweater instead.  It's still cold over here!



I've decided to give the Lainey another chance in a smaller size.  It's a lovely print and the fabric is light and soft.  I'm sure I'll get a lot of wear out of it if I'm happy with the fit.
As for cashmere sweaters, they're always a great buy and hard to resist (I have a real weakness for them).   I'm banned from buying any more!  My climate is better suited to stockpiling light and breezy printed tops


----------



## jellybebe

Straight-Laced said:


> I think you'll love them!  My usual size probably would have worked too - I just prefer a slouchier look in this style.




I received my Loli pants today and honestly I am a little bit underwhelmed. The fabric and print look better online than IRL to me, and the fit is a tiny bit strange on me.  I was hoping the print would be brighter. They are definitely loose through the hips (which seems to be a problem with IM loose pants got me) but they are sort of cropped at an awkward place. Will have to think more on whether I want to keep them. For the price I just thought they would be a little more special I guess.


----------



## cakegirl

jellybebe said:


> I received my Loli pants today and honestly I am a little bit underwhelmed. The fabric and print look better online than IRL to me, and the fit is a tiny bit strange on me.  I was hoping the print would be brighter. They are definitely loose through the hips (which seems to be a problem with IM loose pants got me) but they are sort of cropped at an awkward place. Will have to think more on whether I want to keep them. For the price I just thought they would be a little more special I guess.



I was JUST about to order them. Ugh, now I'm rethinking.

Any thoughts on the espadrilles? I am considering the white/navy paisley pair.  Are they worth it? I hate spending a lot on espadrilles. But I haven't found the cheaper brands like Soluods to be comfortable.


----------



## jellybebe

cakegirl said:


> I was JUST about to order them. Ugh, now I'm rethinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the espadrilles? I am considering the white/navy paisley pair.  Are they worth it? I hate spending a lot on espadrilles. But I haven't found the cheaper brands like Soluods to be comfortable.




You are petite though, right? The length might be better on you. I'm 5'6" with long legs so they were just a bit shorter than I wanted. I was hoping the fabric had a bit of sparkle to it, but the paisley print is a flat white.

Have you tried Manebi espadrilles? I find them super comfy, whereas Soludos kill my feet and even the Chanel espadrilles are far less comfortable IMO.


----------



## cakegirl

That's funny,  had a pair of Manebi espadrilles( on sale for $25!) in my Net a Porter cart with the Loli pants. I just ordered both. 

I bought a pair of Stella Mcartney espadrilles 3 or 4 years ago and they were so comfortable, I wore them until they got holes. I can't find any as good.


----------



## jellybebe

cakegirl said:


> That's funny,  had a pair of Manebi espadrilles( on sale for $25!) in my Net a Porter cart with the Loli pants. I just ordered both.
> 
> I bought a pair of Stella Mcartney espadrilles 3 or 4 years ago and they were so comfortable, I wore them until they got holes. I can't find any as good.




Well I hope you like both. That's a great deal on the Manebi espadrilles. I hope you find them comfy!


----------



## HiromiT

cakegirl said:


> I was JUST about to order them. Ugh, now I'm rethinking.
> 
> Any thoughts on the espadrilles? I am considering the white/navy paisley pair.  Are they worth it? I hate spending a lot on espadrilles. But I haven't found the cheaper brands like Soluods to be comfortable.



The IM espadrilees have a thicker sole than the Soludos, so out of the box, they're more comfy and offer more support. I haven't had the chance to wear them out yet, so can't give a proper review. But there's a black leather label inside at the heel and the dye rubs off, which will bug a lot of people. I've been wiping it with baby wipes and hoping to get rid of most of the excess dye before I start wearing them.

I also just got a pair of A Wang Devon espadrilles and those babies are super comfy, like walking on cushions! I believe they have a double sole. But they're leather and have a zip front, so they look more like a city shoe than a traditional espadrille.



jellybebe said:


> Well I hope you like both. That's a great deal on the Manebi espadrilles. I hope you find them comfy!



How is Manebi sizing? I'm tempted to get the leopard calf hair ones on sale from NAP but won't be able to return/exchange since I'm shippping them to my friend.


----------



## jellybebe

HiromiT said:


> The IM espadrilees have a thicker sole than the Soludos, so out of the box, they're more comfy and offer more support. I haven't had the chance to wear them out yet, so can't give a proper review. But there's a black leather label inside at the heel and the dye rubs off, which will bug a lot of people. I've been wiping it with baby wipes and hoping to get rid of most of the excess dye before I start wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I also just got a pair of A Wang Devon espadrilles and those babies are super comfy, like walking on cushions! I believe they have a double sole. But they're leather and have a zip front, so they look more like a city shoe than a traditional espadrille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is Manebi sizing? I'm tempted to get the leopard calf hair ones on sale from NAP but won't be able to return/exchange since I'm shippping them to my friend.




I really like the leopard ones but I have too many leopard shoes! I'd say Manebi fits true to size. I'm an 8.5/9 and wear 39.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> I really like the leopard ones but I have too many leopard shoes! I'd say Manebi fits true to size. I'm an 8.5/9 and wear 39.



Ok, thanks! While searching for reviews, I discovered that the Bay online carries them. They cost more but at least I can return to a store.


----------



## clemencepoesy

Could anyone help me authenticate these sneakers:

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=CO_Sel_B_ASQ_Mail

Maybe I'm in the wrong forum for this, but I couldn't find the right one...


----------



## cakegirl

Love my Loli pants! They are big in the waist even with the drawstring, but super flattering. I know I will wear them a lot.


----------



## jellybebe

cakegirl said:


> Love my Loli pants! They are big in the waist even with the drawstring, but super flattering. I know I will wear them a lot.




Glad they worked for you.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Do you guys agree that the Loli pants are small to size? I'm between FR 34 and 36.


----------



## Straight-Laced

COPENHAGEN said:


> Do you guys agree that the Loli pants are small to size? I'm between FR 34 and 36.



I haven't tried my regular size and I'm very happy with my pair in the size up,  but I don't think they run small exactly, they just look better when worn slouchier and more draped.  Personally I don't like the look of the Loli pants as modelled on La Garconne and Mytheresa and I do like the way they look on NAP.  The NAP model has sized up and the other two are wearing their regular size.  Personal preference maybe


----------



## Straight-Laced

jellybebe said:


> I received my Loli pants today and honestly I am a little bit underwhelmed. The fabric and print look better online than IRL to me, and the fit is a tiny bit strange on me.  I was hoping the print would be brighter. They are definitely loose through the hips (which seems to be a problem with IM loose pants got me) but they are sort of cropped at an awkward place. Will have to think more on whether I want to keep them. For the price I just thought they would be a little more special I guess.



Sorry they didn't work out.  I love the fabric and at 5'4" the cropped length is just about right for me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

... back to espadrilles, what is everyone's recommendation for the most comfy cheap espadrilles?  
For designer comfort I totally recommend Saint Laurent - the leather or suede ones are wonderful straight out of the box.  My Celine ones after a lot of wear still bite my heels and Chanel in either leather or fabric aren't that great to wear either.


----------



## cakegirl

The Manebi espadrilles are very cute but not comfortable on me. The back comes up higher than usual and rubs my heel. I have some IM paisley espadrilles on the way but they didn't arrive before I left for vacation. 

I think the Loli pant runs huge in the waist but the legs are tapered. I took a 34, but I always do in Etoile- sometimes that's too big. I REALLY like them- they will be a summer go to for me.


----------



## Straight-Laced

cakegirl said:


> The Manebi espadrilles are very cute but not comfortable on me. The back comes up higher than usual and rubs my heel. I have some IM paisley espadrilles on the way but they didn't arrive before I left for vacation.
> 
> I think the Loli pant runs huge in the waist but the legs are tapered. I took a 34, but I always do in Etoile- sometimes that's too big. I REALLY like them- they will be a summer go to for me.



Thanks for advice re Manebi espadrilles.  I might give them a miss for now based on your review.  I've got more than enough heel chewers and having sore or cut up feet during the summer is awful.
Now I'm trying to find some Castaners on sale in my size.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't tried my regular size and I'm very happy with my pair in the size up,  but I don't think they run small exactly, they just look better when worn slouchier and more draped.  Personally I don't like the look of the Loli pants as modelled on La Garconne and Mytheresa and I do like the way they look on NAP.  The NAP model has sized up and the other two are wearing their regular size.  Personal preference maybe


Thanks a lot, I totally see what you mean with NAP vs La Garconne and Mytheresa


----------



## flower71

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks for advice re Manebi espadrilles.  I might give them a miss for now based on your review.  I've got more than enough heel chewers and having sore or cut up feet during the summer is awful.
> Now I'm trying to find some Castaners on sale in my size.


Hello there SL! I was going to recommend Castaners. They are very well made and last much more than other espadrilles . I got Missoni espadrilles a few years back, what a mess it became after a few wears...so disappointing! 
I hope all my IM friends are well!
I haven't been around much, I haven't bought IM this season though I tried her sweaters , the sizing and fit was terrible. 
I did get a pair of Leo sandals


----------



## Straight-Laced

flower71 said:


> Hello there SL! I was going to recommend Castaners. They are very well made and last much more than other espadrilles . I got Missoni espadrilles a few years back, what a mess it became after a few wears...so disappointing!
> I hope all my IM friends are well!
> I haven't been around much, I haven't bought IM this season though I tried her sweaters , the sizing and fit was terrible.
> I did get a pair of Leo sandals
> img.mytheresa.com/1088/1088/66/jpeg/catalog/product/25/P00165377-Leo-embellished-suede-lace-up-ballerinas-BUNDLE_1.jpg



Hello flower!  Long time no see around here 
Hope all's well in your world.
Thanks for Castaner advice - I know I'm on the right track now  
I bought a pair of Leos too (love!!!) and I think they might be the only pair of IM shoes I've bought in almost two years!  How things have changed.


----------



## cakegirl

Oh no! My Castaners fell apart in 2 months last summer. Did I get a bad pair?


----------



## Jayne1

Straight-Laced said:


> ... back to espadrilles, what is everyone's recommendation for the most comfy cheap espadrilles?
> For designer comfort I totally recommend Saint Laurent - the leather or suede ones are wonderful straight out of the box.  My Celine ones after a lot of wear still bite my heels and C*hanel in either leather or fabric aren't that great to wear either.*



What was wrong with your Chanels?


----------



## cakegirl

I got the Zia rope sandals in today. They are really cute! I can't decide how practical they are but they look good on and seem comfy.


----------



## jellybebe

This thread is so dead! I ordered this Vince top for my upcoming vacay because I wanted something pretty and easy for the summer. I have wanted this top or dress for months but I was inspired by Lucy Williams of fashion me now to finally just get it.


----------



## flower71

jellybebe said:


> *This thread is so dead!* I ordered this Vince top for my upcoming vacay because I wanted something pretty and easy for the summer. I have wanted this top or dress for months but I was inspired by Lucy Williams of fashion me now to finally just get it.
> View attachment 3342273
> View attachment 3342274


Oh so happy to see you on here jellybebe! 
I have been quite good these days and off tpf for a number of reasons...
I haven't bought any IM lately because I just don't feel she has new and inspirational designs, it's just all been seen and done these past seasons, and so awfully out of reach in terms of prices for some items. Not worthy IMO!
I may get some Ts on sale to renew my collection and maybe a print but only on sale. promise to post if I do
Hope you are well! And hugs to all you pretties that I haven't heard from these last few months


----------



## jellybebe

flower71 said:


> Oh so happy to see you on here jellybebe!
> I have been quite good these days and off tpf for a number of reasons...
> I haven't bought any IM lately because I just don't feel she has new and inspirational designs, it's just all been seen and done these past seasons, and so awfully out of reach in terms of prices for some items. Not worthy IMO!
> I may get some Ts on sale to renew my collection and maybe a print but only on sale. promise to post if I do
> Hope you are well! And hugs to all you pretties that I haven't heard from these last few months




Hi Flower! I miss your outfit posts! This was my first (and probably only) IM piece this season. I have not been that inspired by her designs either. I'm looking for a pair of Gucci princetown loafers sans fourrure, hopefully I can find them!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Long time no chat, I remember I was here about the Vicky tunic, now the Vince version has been around for a bit and finally decided to order, my 2nd piece of Etoile and 2 Marant in all.

I love the white and blue color, the dark one does not do it for me.


----------



## jellybebe

KayuuKathey said:


> Long time no chat, I remember I was here about the Vicky tunic, now the Vince version has been around for a bit and finally decided to order, my 2nd piece of Etoile and 2 Marant in all.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the white and blue color, the dark one does not do it for me.




I love that top, if I could have both colourways I would have grabbed that one too.


----------



## dorcast

I just got the Vince top in white and blue.  I have so many embroidered shirts and dresses, but love this one.  I like the dark one as well. Off to stalk the sales....


----------



## Jaded81

Am loving the Vince top in white or navy!! How is the sizing like and any mod pics? )))



jellybebe said:


> This thread is so dead! I ordered this Vince top for my upcoming vacay because I wanted something pretty and easy for the summer. I have wanted this top or dress for months but I was inspired by Lucy Williams of fashion me now to finally just get it.
> View attachment 3342273
> View attachment 3342274


----------



## dorcast

Jaded81 said:


> Am loving the Vince top in white or navy!! How is the sizing like and any mod pics? )))



I find it quite oversized around the shoulders, but it does taper a bit towards the bottom.  I have hips, so I'm not sizing down as much as I'd like to. 

Now I have the black one too, I think I'm going to keep that one, and return the white.  I love the blue, but wasn't able to find it on sale for as good a price as the others.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks! Sounds like I might drown in it


----------



## Isabel_Pan

Hi everyone, I was just wondering if anyone protects the wooden heels on their Isabel Marant Dicker boots and if so, what do you use? I've seen quite a few used pairs on ebay where the heel has blackened and I'm not too keen on my boots eventually turning out like that.. Thank you in advance for any help that you can offer


----------



## jellybebe

This is my fave piece of the fall/winter collection so far, although I'm not sure about the colour on me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also hoping to snag one of the Marant logo linen Ts this season since I missed out on the sweatshirt version.


----------



## HiromiT

jellybebe said:


> This is my fave piece of the fall/winter collection so far, although I'm not sure about the colour on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440944
> 
> Also hoping to snag one of the Marant logo linen Ts this season since I missed out on the sweatshirt version.


That's a cute jacket!


----------



## HiromiT

I tried on some fall items that were on the top of my wish list but none worked out. The Rexton and Ria blouses had very long sleeves but short bodices, so looked quite unflattering on me, like I had monkey arms. The Lynna and Samoa dresses were cut ridiculously big although I tried my usual size 36 (maybe it was even a 34). Both dresses looked like costumes on me, and even the SA couldn't resist a chuckle! Pics from Matches and Iris Fashion.


----------



## aki_sato

HiromiT said:


> I tried on some fall items that were on the top of my wish list but none worked out. The Rexton and Ria blouses had very long sleeves but short bodices, so looked quite unflattering on me, like I had monkey arms. The Lynna and Samoa dresses were cut ridiculously big although I tried my usual size 36 (maybe it was even a 34). Both dresses looked like costumes on me, and even the SA couldn't resist a chuckle! Pics from Matches and Iris Fashion.


I feel that IM sizing have been all over the places the past year or two. I usually take 36 but sometimes I need 38 and another time 36 is huge!


----------



## jellybebe

aki_sato said:


> I feel that IM sizing have been all over the places the past year or two. I usually take 36 but sometimes I need 38 and another time 36 is huge!



I agree. The sizes used to be tiny and now I find they are usually too big.


----------



## honeybunch

Just purchased the Brantley leather bomber in burgundy from the new collection. It's a gorgeous colour for autumn and winter but the arms are so long! Not sure whether to keep or return.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Hello Ladies! I am wondering if anyone has tried this season's Gabrie striped coat? It looks comfy and easy to wear but I am just a bit worried that the color is too out there and get tired of it after one season. Any input would be appreciated..[emoji120]


----------



## muamua

Asking for help! I am so mad and sad that my flena jacket missed three jewels after I sent it to dry clean. I am still talking to the dry clean company but probably wouldn't get any helps from them. They COMPLETELY lost my jewels and not returning them to me without even asking me! 

I was wondering if there is anyway that I could fix my jacket. Where I could probably get jewels from? Any helps would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## juneping

^^oh i am so sorry about that.....


----------



## mil10

Does anyone know if the NOWLES boots comes in Black with White shearling inside?
Or do they only come in Black with the greyish/Brown inside.

TIA


----------



## am2022

Oh wow. it has been a long time ladies... checking in as it is so cold here and started wearing my dickers as of lately....


----------



## KayuuKathey

Long time no see on this thread, wearing my etoile Vince even in the brisk fall here. Layering it up with a heat tech black long sleeve for some contrast and it works. Something bright for the dull cold months.

Nothing really too interesting, one thing I have been following... i do like the Fimo jacket in the red stripes but cant find my size.


----------



## Sculli

managed to get this jacket during the sale [emoji7]


----------



## Straight-Laced

Quiet as a mouse around here   
I've bought next to no IM lately and nothing from AW 16 until this Ilaria jacket and Danae boots in caramel python print came up on sale recently. 




The Danae boots are fantastic - now I understand why they're so popular. 

On a roll!  Just received the new season Dorset linen dress in jade green which is fairly modest and useful for summer days when I don't want to bare too much skin.  It has a matching green short slip (synthetic).  My one gripe : it's pull on over the head without a zip and fabric has no stretch.  Awkward getting on and off for someone like me with wide shoulders, though the fit is nice and relaxed once on.  Considering trying the size up to see if that works.




Anyone else have something to share?


----------



## dorcast

I bought the Rexton blouse in white.  I got such a great price on sale, that I picked it up in black as well.


----------



## nicole0612

dorcast said:


> I bought the Rexton blouse in white.  I got such a great price on sale, that I picked it up in black as well.



This is really cute!


----------



## Straight-Laced

dorcast said:


> I bought the Rexton blouse in white.  I got such a great price on sale, that I picked it up in black as well.



So pretty!


----------



## juneping

got  this jacket on ebay for a good price. it's like new condition


----------



## nicole0612

juneping said:


> View attachment 3694992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got  this jacket on ebay for a good price. it's like new condition



I love it! So unique [emoji173]️


----------



## jellybebe

juneping said:


> View attachment 3694992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got  this jacket on ebay for a good price. it's like new condition


So lucky! What a great find!


----------



## juneping

nicole0612 said:


> I love it! So unique [emoji173]️





jellybebe said:


> So lucky! What a great find!


thanks!! 
can't believe this thread got so quiet......what happened??


----------



## am2022

Hello June , jelly , SL and the rest .. I agree this thread needs to wake up


----------



## am2022

But haven't been buying any marant ... so will post oldies


----------



## am2022

Marant navy lexy jacket , brown leather belt , red poppy pump


----------



## juneping

Hi amacasam!!
not buying much either....i still am wearing my lexy as well. i also got a pair of black poppy couple years back on ebay for 250....they were worn like once...practically new to me. they're quite comfy.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Got these cute Etoile Canaee Espadrilles on sale at Neiman!


----------



## juneping

just bought these chic vegetal story shoes at the IM store...they're so chic....i am usually a 37, got them in 38.


----------



## l.ch.

juneping said:


> just bought these chic vegetal story shoes at the IM store...they're so chic....i am usually a 37, got them in 38.
> 
> View attachment 3787477


I was eyeing these too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## dorcast

juneping said:


> just bought these chic vegetal story shoes at the IM store...they're so chic....i am usually a 37, got them in 38.
> 
> View attachment 3787477


I like those.  I got the Fosten, which are similar.  I wish they came in half sizes,  I am between two sizes, and went with the smaller, but my foot is really at the back edge.


----------



## juneping

l.ch. said:


> I was eyeing these too! Thanks for posting!


let us know when you get them....very comfy.



dorcast said:


> I like those.  I got the Fosten, which are similar.  I wish they came in half sizes,  I am between two sizes, and went with the smaller, but my foot is really at the back edge.


37 was too short for me so i had to go 38...long toes lol. how do you like them so far? i am quite excited to pair them with those wide legs pants....


----------



## dorcast

juneping said:


> 37 was too short for me so i had to go 38...long toes lol. how do you like them so far? i am quite excited to pair them with those wide legs pants....



Really comfortable.  I love both mine and the pair you got. I'm not a fan of the Gucci Princetown (sorry everyone!) but wanted a similar style.


----------



## juneping

dorcast said:


> Really comfortable.  I love both mine and the pair you got. I'm not a fan of the Gucci Princetown (sorry everyone!) but wanted a similar style.


oh i've seen so many ppl wearing something just like that this whole summer and now i came to realize that they're gucci. i like the fact that i can wear these two ways... 
i didn't see the fosten at the store...i like the embellishment along the sides. i only saw the one i got and another plain version. the color of the plain one was very lovely...it's like a purplish grey mauve like....
they look much better on....i didn't even notice them on display until bf pointed them out....after i tried them on...well here i am...hahaha


----------



## Sculli

I haven't posted here for a while. Here the autumn weather has finally arrived, rain and wind [emoji16]. Time to wear this étoile Glitz coat, combined with Blitzy sneakers.


----------



## pzammie

Isabel Marant Etoile Yoni skirt in Emerald and Ykaria top in Black[emoji7]


----------



## frou frou

Does anyone here have knowledge of Isabel Marant Etoile labels?
I rashly bought a new IM Etoile coat from this season on Ebay last night, and the seller sent me a photo  of the label  after the sale .
I should have checked it out straight away but I waited until tonight and alarm bells are ringing.
The  label looks different to those in the same coat on Matches and My Theresa, instead of Isabel Etoile then Marant beneath , it is Isabel Marant with Etoile beneath. Furthermore the size is sewn into that main label.
When I searched online for fake IM this coat came  up , so now I’m thinking the worst.
The saving on the coat was less than a quarter retail which will make it an expensive fake, and I loathe  copies of any kind .
I shall be so grateful for info you may have!


----------



## juneping

frou frou said:


> Does anyone here have knowledge of Isabel Marant Etoile labels?
> I rashly bought a new IM Etoile coat from this season on Ebay last night, and the seller sent me a photo  of the label  after the sale .
> I should have checked it out straight away but I waited until tonight and alarm bells are ringing.
> The  label looks different to those in the same coat on Matches and My Theresa, instead of Isabel Etoile then Marant beneath , it is Isabel Marant with Etoile beneath. Furthermore the size is sewn into that main label.
> When I searched online for fake IM this coat came  up , so now I’m thinking the worst.
> The saving on the coat was less than a quarter retail which will make it an expensive fake, and I loathe  copies of any kind .
> I shall be so grateful for info you may have!



can you post a pic??


----------



## frou frou

juneping said:


> can you post a pic??



I don't have the coat yet ,  it was posted before I did my homework!
I can post more pictures when it arrives.
First  is the photo the seller sent of the actual coat label .

Different to those I've seen in MyTheresa on the same style .See full length shot.

I don't like the look of the way the label is sewn either now I see in closeup, the stitches look odd.
I don't think the size label should be there either …...


----------



## juneping

https://www.google.com/search?q=isa...AUICygC&biw=1763&bih=622#imgrc=gOS0g7poA5iMlM:

i did a quick google...the link is what i found.
it does look a little different...but i doubt it's a replica...

found a label from the link above...looked exactly the same to me.


----------



## frou frou

juneping said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=isa...AUICygC&biw=1763&bih=622#imgrc=gOS0g7poA5iMlM:
> 
> i did a quick google...the link is what i found.
> it does look a little different...but i doubt it's a replica...
> 
> found a label from the link above...looked exactly the same to me.



Juneping, thank you so much for your help , much appreciated. 
I do still feel very uneasy  , but when the coat arrives I'll know more and may be back here asking for help again.
On the other hand if it's good I'll be posting some action shots !
I


----------



## Rob Rix

I'm buying this Qenji arty sweater for my dad who's over 60 to make him a little cute guy. What's Qenji?


----------



## Brigitte031

Nordstrom has so many IM and Etoile pieces on sale! Haven’t bought marant for a few years but I got the puffy jacket and it’s so comfy, makes me look a little football player but eh whatever!


----------



## honeybunch

Hi, does anybody know the best place to sell Isabel Marant pieces online? I've had a jacket listed on eBay for a long time that just won't sell.


----------



## juneping

My best bet is eBay.....but I’ve noticed Marant s jackets are not as hot as before. Only very few styles still popular. 
I recently bought one on eBay and offered less than the listed price. It’s one of the older style before lexy which is 2012 or even earlier.


----------



## floridagal23

Hi everyone- I’m looking for an etoile jacket - abril easy faux fur. It’s so old and I can’t find it anywhere. Any thoughts on how to try to track one down? Flexible as to color, prefer natural or grey. Thanks!


----------

